#ubuntu-cn 2011-09-05
<knownbad> .
<dungeon_archl> morning.
<CyrusYzGTt> 早
<dungeon_archl> 早
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt:  I am tired.
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ ..其實呢，，我是沒有睡覺的。
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: come and join me to play Kernel Panic
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ ..說中文，，
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 其實呢我沒有睡覺的...
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt:  来玩好玩的游戏
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ ,,什麼遊戲，，要說清楚先，，
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt:  我也通宵的 Kernel Panic
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/kernel panic
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 好吧，，是不是 kernel被黑導致的
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 不去這個 website看，
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt:  http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjAwNzgxOTI0.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: kernel panic的华丽弹幕英雄模式 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt:  RTS game
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ ..不玩，，
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 用ff在綫玩，，我就玩
<roylez> dungeon_archl: 你昨天跟我说的啥啊
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 你的真名是公开的？
<roylez> dungeon_archl: 你都在说些啥啊
<dungeon_archl> roylez:  好吧,我通宵了，本来就可怜的记忆力也所剩无几
<roylez> dungeon_archl: http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/236639_460s.jpg
<roylez> dungeon_archl: 何苦要通宵
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 我记错了，以为今天交作业
<roylez> dungeon_archl: http://www.qiushibaike.com/system/pictures/1355494/medium/20110904161948763.jpg
<roylez> dungeon_archl: 余额9亿，nnd
<dungeon_archl> roylez: if he withdraw 1 yuan, he will get into jail...
<roylez> dungeon_archl: 神技 http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/815369a1gw1dktmtisoavg.gif
<dungeon_archl> roylez: lol
<dungeon_archl> roylez:  http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/28481/   Help me with more solutions.
<^k^> ⇪ title: Idea #28481: "Comfort New User by voice, and matching system" - Ubuntu brainstorm
<dungeon_archl> roylez: http://i.imgur.com/O5yKO.jpg
<roylez> dungeon_archl: 不错...
<dungeon_archl> roylez: http://i.imgur.com/dXdGz.jpg
<dungeon_archl> roylez:  套环 。  海尔展出了思维操控电视的设备。
<roylez> dungeon_archl: ...就这头猪么...
<leyle> join ##c
<roylez> dungeon_archl: 比起萌猪，我更喜欢萌河马
<dungeon_archl> roylez http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/03/haiers-mind-control-tv-prototype-hits-ifa-we-go-foreheads-on/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Haier's mind control TV prototype hits IFA, we go foreheads-on (video) -- Engadget
<roylez> dungeon_archl: wtf... 海尔拿多少猴子做过实验啊
<dungeon_archl> roylez:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=344131   Also have android support
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ReverseTris 反向的俄罗斯方块，鼠标控制——N900支持
<dungeon_archl> roylez:  :D
<griffin1> hello all
<dungeon_archl> griffin1 g'day
<dungeon_archl> iGnome:  xiangshenqingan.
<griffinW> 有用gtalk的么？？
<dungeon_archl> griffinW: gmail=gtalk
<dungeon_archl> griffinW: so most people use it.
<griffinW> 我这边登录不了gtalk了
<griffinW> 我在ubuntu下用的pidgin
<dungeon_archl> griffinW: then go XMPP
<griffinW> pidgin用的xmpp
<iGnome> 袋鼠？
<griffinW> 算了，我的gmail可以登录。直接用gmail
<dungeon_archl> iGnome:  http://i.imgur.com/dXdGz.jpg
<RavenChan> Evanescence,
<Evanescence> RavenChan: what ?
<RavenChan> Evanescence, 没事，我手滑打错了
<Evanescence> RavenChan: 你蛋疼。。。。
<Evanescence> 有谁可以登录QQ的？用pidgin？
<Evanescence> 是不是用google code上的libqq代替安装的lib？
<RavenChan> Evanescence, webqq
<Evanescence> RavenChan: webqq实在不舒服，算了还是webqq把，蛋疼的折腾的精神都丢了。。。
<dabao> 大家早!
<dungeon_archl> dabao hi
<iGnome> 粉嫩的 dungeon_archl
<MeaCulpa> roylez: morning
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 摸柠
<MeaCulpa> roylez: mb, 周末IO白跑
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 恭喜，这表示一切正常
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 去去去，没跑上，万恶的EMC
<roylez> iGnome: 拜
<roylez> iGnome: 拜
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: EMC？
 * dungeon_archl hug iGnome
<iGnome> 抱抱？
<iGnome> roylez: 摸，拧？
<roylez> iGnome: ...
<roylez> iGnome: 还是您够狠
 * dungeon_archl 摸摸 roylez
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Intel 集成显卡驱动怎么装啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344182 ubuntu 11.04 看过置顶贴里面的教程，在 附件驱动里面没有可用的驱动安装， 但是我用 hardinfo 在display 里面看OpenGL显示unknow 。。。 Intel G41主板自带的集成显卡，怎么装啊，知道的麻烦说说！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaadddzxc — 2011-09-05 9:58
<roylez> > methos
<roylez> > methods
<roylez> > self.methods
<^k^> roylez, [:kick, :autoban, :ping, :notice, :msg, :say, :send, :connect, :identify, :sayDic, :check_code, :check_msg, :check_dic, :check_irc_event, :handle_server_input, :joinit, :do_after_sec, :renew_Readline_complete, :mystart, :exited?, :myexit, :say_new, :timer_daily, :iSend, :input_start, :timer_minly, :timer_start, :main_loop, :dclone, :taguri=, :taguri, :to_yaml_style, :to_yaml_properties, :syck_to_yaml, :to_yaml, :pretty ...
<roylez> > self.kick iGnome
<MeaCulpa> http://shanghaiist.com/2011/09/05/li_yang_of_crazy_english_accused_of.php
<^k^> ⇪ title: Li Yang of Crazy English accused of domestic violence by laowai wife - Shanghaiist
<dungeon_archl> is there a /ignore command?
<roylez> > self.send(:kick, 'iGnome')
<roylez> > self.kick 'iGnome'
 * dungeon_archl leave..
<freeflying> roylez: ubuntu orchestra
<roylez> freeflying: 啥...
<dungeon_archl> freeflying: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/28481/ if you have time, please comment
<^k^> ⇪ title: Idea #28481: "Comfort New User by voice, and matching system" - Ubuntu brainstorm
<freeflying> dungeon_archl: cool
<moriramar> dungeon_archl: 我看已經有評論了。話說Matching system可能找3個人會很合適。
<freeflying> dungeon_archl: I guess the protocol being used in empathy for people nearby can meet this goal
<iGnome> roylez: 又蛋疼？
<dungeon_archl> freeflying: You must add that as a solution :D
<freeflying> dungeon_archl: I only can vote for you :)
<iGnome> 找xx大人
<dungeon_archl> moriramar:  yeah, I am very tired, even cannot write English properly.
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://lifehacker.com/5275652/shut-down-your-windows-pc-remotely-from-linux
<^k^> ⇪ title: Shut Down Your Windows PC Remotely From Linux
<moriramar> dungeon_archl: And you are writing English1
<dungeon_archl> moriramar:  simple language without logicial thinking/grammer would be fine...
<freeflying> roylez: https://launchpad.net/orchestra
<freeflying> dungeon_archl: indeed
<dungeon_archl> freeflying:   Propose your solution :D
<dungeon_archl> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/28481/add_solution
<freeflying> dungeon_archl: registration is required by this site, I just can't believe, it doesn't use Ubuntu SSO
<moriramar> dungeon_archl: ……
<roylez> freeflying: enterpise
<iGnome> 2个洋鬼子。
<iGnome> 3个
<freeflying> roylez: thats why I point you to it
<roylez> freeflying: then what?
<DaBao> 变英语频道了？
<roylez> iGnome: /kickban
<adam8157> 0_o
<iGnome> 打屁屁。 roylez
<xnlinux> Hello I'm NWSUAF'student, freeflying is here?I have sent you a message throught the ubuntu chinese community
<dungeon_archl> Dabao: play this game http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=344131
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ReverseTris 反向的俄罗斯方块，鼠标控制——N900支持
<iGnome> lerosua: 有空没
<freeflying> xnlinux: yes
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋早
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 你還沒有解除封印呢
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<metbsd> 说中文，speak chinese
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 啥东西？
<dungeon_archl> metbsd: you must make a IME for opera.
<iGnome> 你不是在这里
<adam8157> roylez: 蓉蓉好久没上线了, 自从悦姐回学校....
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ,,就是你，，ban了我的，， 名字，，
<dungeon_archl> metbsd: a Chinese IME widget for Opera
<iGnome> 你就这名字嘛。 CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 解除  *!*CyrusYzGTt@*
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: he was here last 2 days.
<metbsd> no, you speak chinese, dungeon_archl
<roylez> adam8157: 没网吧
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 解除  *!*CyrusYzGTt@*
<adam8157> 这样...
<iGnome> 一模一样啊
<dungeon_archl> metbsd: /ignore not working...
<lerosua> iGnome: 没
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 但是沒有解除，
<iGnome> lerosua: 不可能吧。
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 能进来就够了。你急啥。
<metbsd> this is why there's postfix of "cn". this is chinese channel, any english should go #ubuntu
<lerosua> iGnome: 干嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 。。 。。
<iGnome> lerosua: 看一个例程。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 悲摧的，，
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: .
<DaBao> dungeon_archl:  没空玩游戏喽，一来就得看会议纪要、各种报告。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 汝負吾，嗚嗚
<iGnome> 不悲
<iGnome> 反正你这名字能进。别问我。
<lerosua> iGnome: 嘛例程
<dungeon_archl> DaBao: install it on your Android
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ,,這樣不好的，，
<wjie> 为什么话题是一样的呢
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 解除  *!*CyrusYzGTt@*
<iGnome> lerosua: 我给你邮件。
<metbsd> dungeon_archl, what's your fucking problem
<freeflying> xnlinux: what kind of support are you expecting from us?
<metbsd> are you challenging our channel rules?
<iGnome> lerosua: 不对。最近邮件接收老丢。没文件。。
<metbsd> and you too, freeflying
<freeflying> xnlinux: sending you speechers?
<metbsd> freeflying, don't you see this is cn channel?
<metbsd> freeflying and dungeon_archl you two twist fuck, why don't you obey channel rules
 * CyrusYzGTt 慶賀一下，f16 beta TC1了
<lerosua> iGnome: 你退化了？邮件都不会发了？
<dungeon_archl> IGNORE Unknown command...
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: TC1？
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 還是RC1？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 嗯，
 * CyrusYzGTt 慶賀一下，f16 beta TC1了
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ TC
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: TC是個什麼概念？
<metbsd> 这里到底是中文频道还是英文频道啊
<iGnome> lerosua: 网关或者墙壁搞的。
<DaBao> dungeon_archl:  对俄罗斯方块的兴趣已经过了几百万年了
<moriramar> metbsd: 考慮到有些人沒有中文輸入法，或者因為工作用語的原因的習慣，這裏對英語不拒絕。
<Evanescence> yes, correct
<moriramar> metbsd: 這都已經這麼兼容並包了，已經很不錯了。
<wjie> 对了我用wine星际管家成功启动了星际2
<Evanescence> metbsd: hi, boy
<xnlinux> ok,just like  ubuntu CDs or something.They can be marked of ubuntu chinese community'logo
<moriramar> wjie: 牛！
<freeflying> xnlinux: I can send you some CDs and stikers
<wjie> CF成功了一半，就是卡啊
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 嗯，大概就是凍結特性，開始，+翻譯粘合
<xnlinux> That's enough
<metbsd> moriramar, 但是有考虑大部分国人的英语不好，所以搞这个中文频道给他们交流，如果都是英文，不就失去了cn频道的特色了吗
<DaBao> metbsd:  所以，要出来混，最起码得会用Google翻译
<freeflying> xnlinux: would you mind mail me your address?
<wjie> 听黑眼豆豆的歌
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 對了 去deadline
<dungeon_archl> Dabao: "反向的"俄罗斯方块
<xnlinux> We will give you feedbacks after the activity
<xnlinux> ok
<freeflying> xnlinux: cool, thanks for your help on spreading open source software
<dungeon_archl> metbsd: 如果都是中文，不就失去了IRC频道的特色了吗
<wjie> 没啊
<dungeon_archl> freeflying: I want to sell Debian Stickers...
<DaBao> dungeon_archl:  我现在是把屏幕换个方向来玩切水果了O(∩_∩)O
<xnlinux> It's my pleasure .
<CyrusYzGTt> 80%	 GNOME 3.2 才。。要等到10月下旬
<wjie> qq群大多是中文
<DaBao> QQ群。。。
<freeflying> dungeon_archl: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E6%89%B9%E8%B8%A2%E8%B8%A2#.E5.B0.8F.E5.A4.A9.E4.BD.BF
<^k^> ⇪ title: 批踢踢 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<CyrusYzGTt> 75%	 Trusted Boot	 Trusted boot (tboot) is a pre-kernel/ VMM module for performing measured and verified launches of OS kernels/VMMs.
<metbsd> 这里本身是#ubuntu-cn,要英文为什么不去#ubuntu? 这里大部分人都是英语比较弱而又喜欢linux的，这样一来那群人不就消声灭迹了。这和频道创建的本意是背道而驰的
<pityonline> iGnome: 我学了一首长沙话的歌
<dungeon_archl> freeflying: ?
<pityonline> iGnome: 月亮粑粑，蛮好玩儿的
<moriramar> dungeon_archl: 那是什麼東西？
<CyrusYzGTt> 75%	 Trusted Boot	 Trusted boot (tboot) is a pre-kernel/ VMM module for performing measured and verified launches of OS kernels/VMMs. 這個高規格的安全特性 x86_64無福了，，悲哀的64bit,,intel趕快給64bit提供吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 长此以往，R键要烂掉了
<wjie> 中文频道热闹啊
<DaBao> 小天使？？
<dungeon_archl> metbsd: 这里大部分人是和中国有关的人
<wjie> 哪只？
<dungeon_archl> mor
<dungeon_archl> moriramar: ???
<freeflying> dungeon_archl: I tweet your idea, someone point me to that
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 是和 華夏文明有關的
<xnlinux> I have sent you the message ,please check it.
<moriramar> dungeon_archl: 就是那個stick還是什麼
<CyrusYzGTt> 和中国有关的人
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 不要這麼民族主義。這的人都是天造地餋。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 不在這的也是。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..=發錯了。。
 * CyrusYzGTt 發現f16 的新特性，，基本虛擬化佔多數
<dungeon_archl> freeflying:  不明白...
<dungeon_archl> moriramar 贴纸
<freeflying> dungeon_archl: freeflying Zhengpeng Hou
<freeflying> brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/28481/ is a cool idea, it will help new comers to get used to Ubuntu
<freeflying> dungeon_archl: medicalwei Yao Wei
<freeflying> @
<freeflying> @freeflying 這聽起來像是小天使系統 OwO
<dungeon_archl> freeflying: ... alright, I have to read it later...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<MeaCulpa> F16?
<dungeon_archl> freeflying: now I undestand.
<MeaCulpa> F16 又有改进型了？
<yangjia> 现有的ha架构可以实现一台机器故障时将用户在内存中的进程也切换到另外一台机器吗
<wjie> FC16 grub2了
<metbsd> 也就只有那群假洋鬼子才喜欢在中午频道说英文了
 * MeaCulpa 原来是Fedora 16...
<wjie> 我在越南频道说中文
<MeaCulpa> Fedora用户是RH 的小白鼠，业界现在流行虚拟化，小白鼠们当然要跟上！
<ScarletWolf> ...
<metbsd> 假洋鬼子在英文频道就连屁也不敢出了
<dungeon_archl> freeflying: I just thought about Mumble.
<moriramar> wjie: 最近中越關系不好，小心會被打。
<dungeon_archl> metbsd: when I have to, I will.
<wjie> 我在英文频道用中文
<ScarletWolf> wjie: 有人能看懂么？
<DaBao> 一般会被警告
<metbsd> 在英文频道用中文，一分钟就被踢了
<wjie> 他们也用google啊
<moriramar> 好大的事……
<DaBao> 我上次要找回我的IRC密码，有中式英语和他们说的，呵呵
<DaBao> 结果他们看懂了
<freeflying> dungeon_archl: mumble 不错
<freeflying> dungeon_archl: 但是缺乏自动match的机制
 * adam8157 特么的Beaker各种残废, 各种浪费感情, 各种降低工作效率
<wjie> 其实真的英国人不会注重语法的
<jyfl987> 他们kick你 你就说他们是法西斯 搞种族主义将住他们 呵呵
<freeflying> metbsd: 你别纠结了，用中文还是英文都无所谓
<jyfl987> 上次我就将住了python频道的管理员
<Pwnna> o.o
<DaBao> 英语我觉得学是英式英语才好听
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 。。。
<Pwnna> 英式英语有点娘娘腔
<metbsd> 中文频道说中文是建立的本意，要不然也不用这里了
<Pwnna> 而且那个玩意儿有点。。
<dungeon_archl> DaBao: just one sentence. I lost my password: mail me please.
<adam8157> DaBao: British腔调很有力
<wjie> ;-)
<adam8157> metbsd: 谁说的?
<Pwnna> metbsd: 下次集体的到#ubuntu里去说中文
<moriramar> Pwnna: 歪了。那個Harry Potter的調算不算英式的？
<adam8157> metbsd: 创建者都没这么说
<metbsd> 现在就去
<DaBao> 美式的太豪放
<Pwnna> moriramar: .. 没看过
<Pwnna> metbsd: 我要睡觉了。。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 這能將住？
<dungeon_archl> adam8157:我都分不清英美发音。。。
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: 老外要讲政治正确嘛
<adam8157> metbsd: 只不过是方便中文适用者的提问, 你为什么要强制别人的闲聊呢?
<Pwnna> dungeon_archl: .... 很明显啊。。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 你去美国频道里演黑人看看  呵呵
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 话虽如此，不过总感觉这么做有些狡猾。。。
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 袋鼠国发音很搞, 把ei发成ai.
<moriramar> jyfl987: 哈？
<dungeon_archl> Pwnna:  I just don't know why
<Pwnna> dungeon_archl: 英式听起来很有学问，美式听起来很粗鲁
<Pwnna> 非常简单的辨别方式
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: ... I don't remember.
<DaBao> dungeon_archl:  差不多就是这样说的，哈哈
<wjie> 不过一样啊
<adam8157> Pwnna: 美式就是偷懒嘛, 怎么舒服怎么来
<moriramar> Pwnna: 有什麼很經典的英式發音的範例嗎？我找下回憶回憶。
<Pwnna> adam8157: 恩对
<Pwnna> moriramar: ..
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: 我没说这不狡猾 我只是告诉你有这种办法而已  就好像我知道可以走云南带粉 可是不代表我真的要去带
<dungeon_archl> moriramar:  BBC.
<moriramar> 現代漢語沒雙聲母才是偷懶呢。
<Pwnna> moriramar: 你这样问我我怎么可能知道
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 例如maybe发成迈闭
<Pwnna> moriramar: 对。BBC
<metbsd> wjie, 你就快被踢了
<Pwnna> BBC vs CNN
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 呵呵
<wjie> 是啊
<moriramar> Pwnna: BBC不好找，我意思是說像電影什麼的。
<dungeon_archl> moriramar: I speak combined English... learned from whatever source...
<Pwnna> moriramar: ... 我又不看英式电影
<moriramar> metbsd: wjie他在做什麼快被踢了？
 * adam8157 英式发音太累, 但是好听一些. 美式流畅, 也很爽
<metbsd> 在#ubuntu说中文， moriramar
<ScarletWolf> 围观去。。。
<dungeon_archl> freeflying: matching system by creating individual room and request people to join?
<roylez> adam8157: 美式发音一点点也不爽，也很累
<wjie> :-D
<DaBao> jyfl987:  哼哼，白色粉末？地摊的散装的，超市的礼品装的？
<Pwnna> moriramar: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OG3zbp-1jM0
<^k^> ⇪ title: YouTube - British Accent vs American Accent [Funny]
<jyfl987> DaBao: lol
<Pwnna> button: british: bu*tt*on american: bu*dd*on
<DaBao> 哈哈 (^o^)
<GNUdog> 凡人们啊，忏悔吧！！！只有印度英语才是王道！！！
<jyfl987> metbsd: 你说啊
<jyfl987> 错了 日式英语才是王道
<Pwnna> GNUdog: 同意。
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<Pwnna> ..
<Pwnna> 中式英语
<metbsd> <metbsd> ubuntu sucks
<ScarletWolf> 日式英语的发音啊。。。
<metbsd> 我说了
<DaBao> 我的太那，印式、日式英语，完全是要人命啊
<jyfl987> chinglish
<jyfl987> 你不是说中文么
<wjie> >:-)
<Pwnna> jyfl987: engrish. 呵呵
<dungeon_archl> GNUdog: ...
<dungeon_archl> GNUdog: Korean master English.
<moriramar> 請問下，有誰有哪個IPv6的DNS沒？感謝！
<metbsd> 被踢了吧
<jyfl987> Pwnna: its do tifficult do talk do them
<wjie> 鄙视啊
<Pwnna> ?
<Pwnna> o.o..
<ScarletWolf> 11:04:40 AM - Flannel: metbsd: Please help keep this channel on topic (support related), thanks.
<metbsd> 在别人老外的频道说中文，就是会被踢
<DaBao> 一次去Youtube看做寿司的教学视频，我靠，那家伙那日式英语，差点没听得我吐血而死。。。。
<dungeon_archl> 日本人英语大多不错，我都能听懂
<moriramar> jyfl987: 是its doo ti'fficult do dalk do them。其實不是d，只是t不送氣。還是很大區別。
<metbsd> dungeon_archl, 你才说了一句，继续说啊
<moriramar> dungeon_archl: 你那是會說的，能看不說的日本人拿片假拼發音的你傷不起呀。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 其实这个是发音问题
<moriramar> metbsd: 別這樣。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 嗯。
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Pwnna> metbsd: 一般的聊天室里都是英文啊。不管创建者是什么语言
<dungeon_archl> 如果是东亚东南亚人说英语，我希望对方是日本人、菲利宾人。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 没啥 中国人不也有用中文发音的 奥运会 世博会的那些类人的中文英语发音手册不是有么
<Pwnna> metbsd: 因为大部分的都说英文
<DaBao> 应该是香港人的好些吧
<moriramar> jyfl987: 不，不一樣。
<ScarletWolf> dungeon_archl: 日本有些歌星英语还不错
<Pwnna> 。。
<metbsd> P
<moriramar> jyfl987: 日本那個人家真心就覺得就是那樣讀。中國那手冊老太太都知道那個不地道。
<GNUdog> adam8157, 我把你手上的 HP 机器 return 了
<Pwnna> 日本人的英语才厉害。。上次在电视上看到了
<metbsd> ok chinks
<Pwnna> 那个lisp啊。。
<Pwnna> lithp
<Pwnna> tho. I think that we all thhould ..
<jyfl987> moriramar: 哪里 像我爸爸那样 普通话都不准的 他就认为应该是那样发音 额 本来用中文注音已经走样了 他自己普通话也走样 走了两遍样
<DaBao> 哎，每次都是要看文件的，怎么这鼠标点着点着又到聊天室里来了。。。。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 哎，作為溯源黨，我對目前中文發音表示非常不滿。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 你要北洋式的？
<dungeon_archl> DaBao:  不行，说粤语的人说英语我能漏一半，那根本不是说英语的方式。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 中古式或者上古式就不錯。廣東話也很不錯。
<Pwnna> tmd
<adam8157> GNUdog: atheism在用, 我那个已经OK了的
<Pwnna> 后天要上课了
<GNUdog> adam8157, 他早就用完了
<dungeon_archl> 其实只要日本人学过一点点中文他们的英文发音就大大改善了。
<Pwnna> ...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 那就OK, 随意...咩的, 前几天可能是飓风的原因, tier1各种毛病...
<jyfl987> moriramar: 越古代 名词越少 因为意义没这么丰富
<Pwnna> 中文口音也不是什么感觉舒服的口音
<GNUdog> adam8157, 飓风你妹
<adam8157> GNUdog: 是啊, 机器好多问题嘛
<DaBao> 俄罗斯英语也是搞笑得很，我下《阿凡达》时曾一个意外下了俄式英语版的，我就说怎么话说得那过怪呢
<phoenixlzx> 火狐浏览器也会中毒啊....
<Pwnna> 俄罗斯口音会听起来比中国口音舒服一些。。
<Pwnna> 不过东欧的口音都还好听
<Pwnna> 印度是比中国还无法理解。
<DaBao> 最难听的应该就是越南、缅甸的了，其次德语
<CyrusYzGTt> 下載完畢，，看看虛擬機能不能識別，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 已保存 “Fedora-16-Beta-TC-x86_64-Live-Desktop.iso” [620756992/620756992])
<phoenixlzx> 老爸用火狐浏览器上网看图片，然后小红伞报毒
<phoenixlzx> 我晕，火狐不是很牛X么
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 色情圖片？？
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: 我爸对那玩意不感兴趣
<DaBao> 网页代码内容有马，不代表浏览器就挂
<jyfl987> 英语说个东西还会根据意思变单复数 时态什么的 太麻烦了
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 你在windows下，ff會調用 IE的核心
<dungeon_archl> DaBao: 最难听的是韩语。。。他们就像吵架一样。...
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: 我擦，那根ie有啥区别
<wjie> 朝鲜语
<DaBao> 韩语还好啦，可能是老妈天天看韩剧，已经适应了
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 有區別，，不過，，如果你在ff 6的情況，，調用 IE6 ，，這樣安全就沒法保證了
<dungeon_archl> wjie: 因为我不知道朝鲜语有没有被韩国人改掉
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: 我家的老机是xp lenovo oem
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: 所以必然是ie6
<dungeon_archl> DaBao: 你没有听到普通人说啊。。。
<DaBao> 韩语最后一个字会带拖音
<wjie> 给你们看个视频http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjk5MjE0MDk2.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 【恶搞配音】军训尼玛伤不起！！！！（淮秀帮出品） - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<DaBao> 每句话都如此
<dungeon_archl> DaBao: American the same.
<DaBao> 韩语不光拖，还带声调转折。。。。
<dungeon_archl> im leaving now for sure...
<dungeon_archl> all hail humanity
<DaBao> 更难得的是，我居然会听黄梅戏耶~
<DaBao> 也是老妈爱看，然后就受影响了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Corrupt JPEG data: 7655 extraneous bytes before marker 0xe2  悲摧的 google-chrome-stable
<wjie> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjk3MDgwNjg4.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 【恶搞配音】新还珠格格——大运会， 我们来了 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<OT_iux> morning~
<Pwnna> evening
<OT_iux> :)
<OT_iux> 黑皮龙不在？
<OT_iux> 唔，话说那个4.1的fcitx…… 我现在用的是ppa装的fcitx4.0，咋升级咧？
<roylez> iGnome: http://i.imgur.com/3Iw8q.jpg
<moriramar> roylez: 你天天在看些什麼……
<roylez> moriramar: http://i.imgur.com/hPHHi.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/ZXm20.jpg
<moriramar> ……
<roylez> moriramar: http://imgur.com/v21cd 住这里太牛了
<^k^> ⇪ title: forever (happily) alone - Imgur
<roylez> moriramar: 可以种田，可以放羊，可以钓鱼
<moriramar> 我受不了了……
<roylez> moriramar: http://imgur.com/7ctpC
<^k^> ⇪ title: Just Relax! everything is fine here - Imgur
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/UX2TO.jpg
<moriramar> 世尊教育我們不要懶惰……
<roylez> moriramar: http://i.imgur.com/k4j0T.jpg
<roylez> moriramar: http://i.imgur.com/1w48N.jpg
<roylez> moriramar: 只有小强才是永生的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: sametime does not load; want to smash the stinkpad
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ah... because I use the super powerful 8.5.1 version!
<MeaCulpa> roylez: I use sametime b3hind fw
<MeaCulpa> 8.5.1, sux in direct connect but okay b3h1ind fw
<MeaCulpa> use tunnel :)
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
 * microcai 谁出来和我PK炮姐问题！
<DaBao> 吹饭啦~！
<DaBao> 吃，打错了
<Pwnna> 吹
<Pwnna> 哈
 * microcai 谁出来和我PK炮姐问题！
 * microcai 谁出来和我PK炮姐问题！
 * microcai 谁出来和我PK炮姐问题！
 * microcai 谁出来和我PK炮姐问题！
<^k^> microcai:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<^k^> microcai: .. ..
<tenzu> 自作孽
<^k^> microcai, 足够的了解我，让我们来谈谈我的衣服。  ㍤ 
 * microcai ^k^ <-- 嘛时候变性别了
<microcai> iGnome: give me op
<iGnome> broadcast_client_message 谁知道是干嘛的？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 网站上的ubuntu为什么不能下载呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344203 forbidden 360截图20110905123449709.jpg 360截图20110905123434059.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 helloworld222 — 2011-09-05 12:36
 * tenzu 拜神
<DaBao> “炮姐”是啥？
<DaBao> iGnome:  是Android手机上的么？
<jiero> DaBao: 这个我知道，是打炮的某女
<tenzu> jiero: 应该不是,是某二次元人物
<jiero> tenzu:  ：）
<DaBao> 刚才百科到了，是什么科学超电磁炮姐
<whsailing> 1989211
 * microcai 炮姐完完全全的抄袭的 X-Man 
<DaBao> 全名：御坂美琴
 * microcai 河马这个贱人
<whsailing> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DaBao> 好多新人物不知道，哎，看来我真的老了
<jiero> DaBao: 别急啊，我说一堆游戏都没几个人知道的。
<jiero> DaBao: 我说一堆软件，都没人用过的。
<freeflying> microcai: 在新浪还好不
<jiero> 我拿这个手机都没人听说过这个系统。
<jiero> freeflying： 哪里可以打印10000张debian贴纸？
<microcai> freeflying: 不好
<microcai> freeflying: 想跳槽了
<metbsd> 什么系统啊， 洁柔
<jiero> freeflying: 卖Ubuntu贴纸需要授权，debian不需要吧。。。
<microcai> freeflying: 快， 发动你们老板招我
<microcai> freeflying: 没有 Linux 氛围，不爽
<jiero> microcai: 。。。你加油吧。
<microcai> jiero:  ... ...
<microcai> freeflying: 先给个 OP 玩玩先
<jiero> microcai: 可以去Nokia，招无数windows工程师。
<metbsd> nokia都快完蛋了
<microcai> jiero: 强烈BS Nokia
<jiero> microcai: 500个职位等着你。
<jiero> microcai: 会被微软收购的。
<jiero> microcai: 那时你就进入微软了。
<DaBao> jiero:  算了，我已经看淡了
<microcai> jiero: 那可以考虑考虑
<microcai> jiero: 关键是人家不招我啊
<jiero> microcai: 自己应聘啊。
<microcai> jiero: 没文凭
<metbsd> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTkyODY4NTQ4.html 这是什么游戏啊
<^k^> ⇪ title: 场面惨不忍睹，5人虐待动物，背景音乐十分凄凉 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<jiero> microcai: 哦。那去老外的公司吧。
<jiero> metbsd: 怪物猎人流派的。
<jiero> microcai: 我也没个大学文凭啊。
<microcai> jiero:  ?
<microcai> jiero: 你在哪家公司？
<jiero> microcai: 我不是IT行业的。
<microcai> jiero: 机械的也行啊！
<jiero> microcai: 也不是。
<microcai> jiero: 我会车床 .....
<microcai> jiero:  ... ...
<microcai> jiero: 不会是???? 传说中的 ... 股票经纪人吧？！
<jiero> microcai: 去考个证，出国吧。。。
<jiero> 当（鸡公）
<whsailing> 不当证书哥
<microcai> jiero: 考个证就能出国， 你豆谁啊
<jiero> microcai: 去屎吧。。。我这样的市场科目废了4次。
<moriramar> microcai: 車床是什麼情况？你學數控的？
<microcai> moriramar:  ... ... 不是
<jiero> microcai: 见过有骑着自行车去学英语出国的。
<microcai> moriramar: 那种东西一学就会
<jiero> microcai: 就是的，普通工人，只要知道道路就出
<microcai> jiero: 我要的是出国移民，不是留学 。 想留学还不简单啊
<jiero> microcai: 笨蛋，出国人家是打工。。。
<microcai> jiero: 偷渡也是
<whsailing> 取个老外的就行了
<microcai> jiero: 要的是出国继续白领 ...
<jiero> microcai: 你去偷吧。。。
<jyfl987> 我也要出国
<jiero> microcai: 白领不也是打工的。。。
<microcai> jiero: 不能出国放而成捡垃圾的了
<jyfl987> jiero: 你嫁给我吧 这样我就有白澳国籍了 白澳虽然不行 但还凑合着能待
<jiero> microcai: 那样就被赶走了。
<microcai> jiero: 不一样的啊。 打黑工才不干
<jiero> jyfl987: 去死。。。我不是同性恋。
<jiero> 我也没国籍的说。
<microcai> jyfl987: 她是女的？！
<jyfl987> jiero: 只是帮我搞个国籍而已 我又不要你菊花 我也不是同性恋嘛
<jiero> jyfl987: 别老拿这个事情出头。
<jiero> jyfl987: 没可能。
<jyfl987> jiero: 现在想不到别的好办法
<jyfl987> jiero: 那你雇用我也行 我不要高工资 白澳听说要搞1G带宽 你给我接上那个就行恶劣
<jiero> jyfl987: 我不懂你的行当，自便。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 神是光纤，你去跟他混。
<jyfl987> jiero: 神在湖南 有p用
<jiero> jyfl987: 去湖南。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 那我不如回安徽
<jiero> jyfl987: 那你自己决定吧。
<jyfl987> jiero: 不行 就靠你了
<jiero> jyfl987: 结束。
 * tenzu 围观移民
<microcai> jyfl987: 你怎么这样死皮赖脸的啊
<moriramar> 請教下 http://ipv6day.tw/25listall.php
<^k^> ⇪ title: 台灣IPv6日 迎接網路新時代
<jyfl987> microcai: 脸皮厚没坏处
<jyfl987> jiero: hengheng
<moriramar> 這的Pixnet的IP地址，我用ping6 2001:4541::5:0:0:0:212的話提示 Destination unreachable: Address unreachable是什麼情况？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线上网，选用哪个运营商和无线网卡? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344205 移动，联通，电信，是否有linux下的客户端?没有的话有没有别的办法?我因为条件限制只能用无线上网，求各位正在用无线上网，用过无线上网的说说。 统计信息: 发表于 由 6minutes — 2011-09-05 13:12
<caleb-> moriramar: 没 route?
<freeflying> microcai: 你先积累些经验吧
<freeflying> microcai: 别老眼高手低的
<caleb-> 凡诬灭炮姐的都该死
<freeflying> microcai: 专注于一件事情先
<moriramar> caleb-: 用的miredo，不知道算不算。
<microcai> freeflying: 去 can* 积累经验嘛
<iIlL0oO> microcai: 帮翻译个东东不？
<moriramar> caleb-: 誰又罵炮姐了……
<adam8157> microcai: 你要干啥...
<caleb-> moriramar: 估计是对方那的问题
<microcai> freeflying: 去 can* 专注 ubuntu 嘛。
<moriramar> caleb-: 這樣，感謝！
<microcai> freeflying: 现在在 sina 要我一个人做N个项目。kao
<freeflying> microcai: 你上次面试没通过，你说咋整
<iIlL0oO> microcai: http://www.iteye.com/topic/1113548
<^k^> ⇪ title: 找人一起翻译Rails Guides - rails - Ruby - ITeye论坛
<microcai> freeflying: 而且都是我不熟悉的，我熟悉的说，人手够了，不用你了。
<microcai> freeflying: 很悲剧啊
<iIlL0oO> microcai: 我来帮你吧
<adam8157> microcai: 安心做一段时间嘛, 刚毕业, 想那么快干啥
<microcai> freeflying: 再来一次
<adam8157> microcai: 头两年安安稳稳的先
<microcai> adam8157:  ... ...
<freeflying> microcai: 你当我是啥啊
<microcai> adam8157:  要安稳早去公务员了
<microcai> freeflying: 当主席
<adam8157> microcai: 确实是啊, 头两年对职业生涯很重要的
<freeflying> microcai: 我推荐的人不能被录取，会减弱我的reputation的
<microcai> freeflying: ... ... 我被录取了嘛
<microcai> freeflying: 这次一定会的
<microcai> freeflying: 上次是没准备好嘛
<microcai> freeflying: 这次有经验了 ... ...
<jyfl987> microcai: 还是红帽好 有盼头 其他都浮云
<jeepkid> any body here??
<moriramar> jeepkid: 嗯，什麼情况？
<microcai> freeflying: 很悲剧的啊 .. 我在 sina 要内核没内核开发， 要网络没网络开发，在折腾视频编码呢。。。
<microcai> freeflying: 这不是浪费人才么
<adam8157> jyfl987: - -! 外企都有的...
<microcai> freeflying: 先给个 op 吧 ... ...
<moriramar> microcai: 經過兩年申請，我真正意識到有想法說“這不是浪費人才嗎”真心不是浪費人才……
<freeflying> microcai: 你去weibo那个组好了
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 我看好 Mozilla :)
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 额 我是听阿蛋说 红帽两年就可以掉出去了
<freeflying> xiangfu: 谋智?
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 你们那是不是有个牛人在
<xiangfu> freeflying, 是。
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 什么？
<freeflying> jyfl987: 现在很少有公司会给你发工作签证了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 外企都有的, 你没见去canonical成天飞美国欧洲么...
<freeflying> xiangfu: mozilla china is totally a joke
<xiangfu> freeflying, :)
<freeflying> adam8157: 那是辛苦活
<tenzu> freeflying: nod
<adam8157> jyfl987: 技术搞好, 那些很容易的...
<adam8157> f
<xiangfu> freeflying, 为什么？
<adam8157> freeflying: 呵呵, 看你确实挺累的, 到处跑
<iGnome> 求月月教主
<microcai> freeflying:  ... 那不是我想去就能去的
<microcai> freeflying: sina 有国企作风， 亏了
<freeflying> microcai: 你找他们PM好了
<moriramar> caleb-: 悲劇，看來ipv6看些不好用的東西還是有限制。再說了。謝謝了。
<roylez> iGnome: 月月教主...
<jeepkid> 有人知道ubuntu下的system->preference->video的程序是什么
<freeflying> microcai: 记住，要想做成一些事情，光有技术是不行的，你社交的能力也是很重要的
<roylez> adam8157: 潇洒哥
<adam8157> iGnome: 月月教主...
<adam8157> roylez: 我咋又潇洒了
<roylez> adam8157: google图片搜索潇洒哥嘛...
<microcai> adam8157: 到处跑还累？ 最爽的了
<adam8157> roylez: 话说我昨晚照镜子发现肌肉有块儿了
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁!
<tenzu> adam8157: 肚皮上一整块?
<debianer> http://tech.ifeng.com/telecom/detail_2011_09/05/8933754_0.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ title: 传英特尔暂时中止MeeGo开发 诺基亚早已倒戈 _科技频道_凤凰网
<roylez> adam8157: 屁股两块？
<adam8157> tenzu: 胳膊和肩膀来着...呵呵
<DaBao> 困，小睡
<adam8157> ...
<debianer> 小米手机听说很不错啊
<jeepkid> 有人知道ubuntu下的system->preference->video的程序是什么
<tenzu> roylez: 233
<adam8157> roylez: 我咋就潇洒哥了...
<jyfl987> freeflying: 工作签证都不发 太黑了
<roylez> adam8157: http://baike.baidu.com/albums/1371498/5565619.html#583413$
<^k^> ⇪ title: 潇洒哥词条图册_百度百科
<adam8157> roylez: 和我有啥关系嘛
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 就是有个牛人 他说他现在在北京搞投资 我看他是 open hardware的 肯定和你们有关系
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<freeflying> jyfl987: 拜托，现在老美的失业率那么高还给你发工作签？
<adam8157> jyfl987: HB1签证比LB1好拿的多得多的多
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 叫什么名字？
<roylez> adam8157: 你入魔了呢
<roylez> adam8157: 破除幻想，早日拆迁
<jyfl987> freeflying: 不一定要去美国阿 加国也行 不是有大量游戏行业职位么
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 忘了 你们有没有老外在难道不知道？
<whsailing> 将要毕业的走过
<jiero> jyfl987: 外包到中国了。
<freeflying> roylez: orchestra看了没
<jeepkid> <moriramar>
<jeepkid> <moriramar> here?
<roylez> freeflying: 没仔细看。不知道有什么用处
<freeflying> jyfl987: 你以为加拿大，澳洲会好些？
<jiero> jyfl987: 你最好自己找人做游戏，通过Linux渠道发布，直接赚老外的钱吧。。。
<moriramar> jeepkid: 嗯？
<jeepkid> moriramar, r u ?here  can u help me ?
<freeflying> roylez: 以后你直接用profile 管理你的机器就好了
<jeepkid> moriramar, 有人知道ubuntu下的system->preference->video的程序是什么
<debianer> meego没有支持了
<jiero> jyfl987: 比如说你会python，帮NoIE，然后你们俩搞。
<moriramar> jeepkid: 不就是打開一個視頻的默認程式嗎？
<roylez> freeflying: ...这是脏活啊
<moriramar> jeepkid: totem吧。
<jyfl987> freeflying: 我最近看到好多加国来天朝招游戏行业的 承诺给移民帮助 额
<jiero> jyfl987: 那么你就去应聘啊。还说啥。
<jyfl987> jiero: 我也想这么干 自己做个英文的web startup 搞到投资了 自然能出去 额
<microcai> freeflying:  很重要嘛 ... 偶不是交到你了 ....
<jyfl987> jiero: 他们要美工的多 我是程序的
<jeepkid> moriramar, i dont know ,i lost it on the toolbar...
<jiero> jyfl987: 做个游戏卖钱就是啦。
<freeflying> roylez: http://voices.canonical.com/shang.wu/2011/08/31/oneiric-ubuntu-orchestra-server-provision-server-setup/
<^k^> ⇪ title: [Oneiric] Ubuntu Orchestra Server: Provision Server Setup « Shang's Blog
<adam8157> jyfl987: microcai 还是安心做技术, 技术做好就ok了...说那么多没用哦
<jyfl987> jiero: 你想忽悠我入你的项目
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有机会出去务农我都去 反正闲余还是可以写代码
<jiero> jyfl987: 我的项目？我的项目都不是赚钱的，你肯定不进来。
<jyfl987> jiero: 什么项目？
<jiero> jyfl987: 比如那个GNOME-Shell插件的，我没放弃，只是现在没电脑可以用了。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 开玩笑 你没电脑用？？？
<jiero> jyfl987: 还有没电脑能运行spring了。kernel panic的改版推迟。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你买个电脑才几百块呢
<jiero> jyfl987: 不能运行GNOME3
<jiero> jyfl987: 没钱。
<whsailing> 菜鸟一只，即将毕业，想做技术，啥都不会，面临失业，怎办才好？
<roylez> freeflying: 灌机一条龙啊
<jyfl987> jiero: 胡说 刷一个月盘子 收入得有几百到1k吧
<jiero> jyfl987: 要找正式工作。
<jiero> jyfl987: 没干过。
<jiero> jyfl987: 好吧。我从没去餐馆打过工。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你查查最低工资标准不就知道了 你们那的收入肯定能让你轻松攒机的
<jyfl987> 不像我这里
<jiero> jyfl987: 对啊。如果有工作的话。
<jiero> jyfl987: 这里的经济是，满大街的商店都倒闭了。
<jyfl987> jiero: 随便找个工作就是了
<jiero> jyfl987: 你可以看到路边都是招租的。
<jyfl987> jiero: 不一定要搞技术的工作
<jiero> jyfl987: 不要。我要找正式的。
<moriramar> jeepkid: 工具列上找不到？
<freeflying> roylez: 真直白易懂啊
<moriramar> jeepkid: 不好意思，我在燒飯在，你把你知道的和你要說的都寫下來吧
<freeflying> roylez: 你的style太不IBM了
<jyfl987> jiero: 大家都想做好的 又有失业救济保证你饿不死 这就是你们万恶的资本主义国家经济为何衰退的原因
<jiero> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> jiero: 你在天朝 有个天天加班 只保证饿不死的工作 就谢天谢地了
<fivesheep> 经济衰退的原因是过度消费到现在不敢消费..
<moriramar> 美國標准吃的多做的少，不衰退才怪。
<fivesheep> 美国做的一点也不少. 一个大商店两三个人搞掂
<fivesheep> 不像天朝, 服务员比客人还多
<roylez> freeflying: ... 我们公司的sametime，专门有个bot给你查公司的各种倒霉缩写...
<jyfl987> fivesheep: 我觉得经济衰退问题是 大家钱都拿去搞金融了 生产力并没有提高
<moriramar> fivesheep: 天朝是要找服務的地方人就沒了，不要服務的地方服務生一堆。
<freeflying> fivesheep: 好好存钱吧
<fivesheep> 存了贬值
<jyfl987> fivesheep: 存一般等价物 额
<moriramar> fivesheep: 我為了我電子畢業證照跑了3次，去一次人家閒一次，坐了7個8個的在那真心吃白飯。學校教務科打成績單，天天排老長隊，1天排不下來還要再排1天，就那還把我成績打少了，就這不願意加人。
<moriramar> fivesheep: 反正是神奇的很。
<jiero> five
<jiero> fivesheep: 买黄金。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 对 我的电子毕业照也是 他还不如拍了就直接录库得了 还要给我个光盘 里头一个几百k的jpeg    wtf
<fivesheep> 黄金已经太贵
<jiero> fivesheep: 买能保值的东西卖。
<jyfl987> fivesheep: 不一定要买黄金 买点工业金属原料
<moriramar> jyfl987: 反正就是該有人力的地方都沒有，不該有的他怎麼也要把錢給你花了。
<jyfl987> fivesheep: 比如说钛  比如说 稀土
<iGnome> jiero: 核燃料保值
<moriramar> fivesheep: 黄金最近不是熱潮過去開始跌了嗎？又漲了？
<jiero> fivesheep: 对啊。我哥以前去美国，就带着一些东西出卖，机票钱就赚回来了。
<fivesheep> jyfl987: 到时候你还是换不了食物
<jyfl987> iGnome: 呵呵 核染料不错 半衰期长
<jyfl987> fivesheep: 到时候你可以自制高级武器 抢食物
<jiero> iGnome: 哦。记得那个搞坏了厨房的欧洲人。
<iGnome> 。似乎是有一个人自己搞
<jiero> 下了。睡觉。
<microcai> XwinX: 这个？
<XwinX> microcai: 啥?
<zXsl> 请教一个大家一个很初级的问题，该如何学习linux？
<metbsd> zzzzz
<caleb-> ...
<caleb-> zXsl: 先装起来玩玩吧，想学啥？
<zXsl> caleb：我已经装起来了
<zXsl> caleb：现在在用的就是ubuntu10.04,但是我不知道作什么
<caleb-> zXsl: 你问题太广泛啦，简直像在问如何学习物理学
<caleb-> zXsl: 平常用电脑都做啥？
<zXsl> caleb：我用windows的时候就不知道做什么
<caleb-> zXsl: 总有觉得比较有兴趣的啥主题吧？
<caleb-> zXsl: 那出门把妹子吧
<zXsl> caleb：……
<BILLYKANE> +1
<BILLYKANE> 那出门把妹子吧
<caleb-> zXsl: 先学习编译软件好了
<tenzu> 学习抠腚
<iGnome> jinghua:
<jyfl987> zXsl: 那你当初为何想学linux呢？难道是为了装逼？
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<jyfl987> 想装逼就研究tty + tiling wm
<caleb-> 装逼是不好的，操屄才是王道
<moriramar> http://fenglee.com/dbl/ 好吧，我承認這個有血腥、低俗等……
<^k^> ⇪ title: 喔，
<jyfl987> 想去大公司干活 就研究 gnome/kde 额
<iGnome> 你们又欺负新人
<zXsl> 用windows不爽，我已经有一份比较舒适的工作了
<caleb-> 哪有，咱很诚恳地给建议
<jyfl987> 用win有什么不爽的呢? 工具太傻瓜了 没机会装逼？
<zXsl> 所以完全是无聊才想找个事情做
<adam8157> tenzu: 风骚男...
<caleb-> ^k^: 居然会过滤不雅词汇？
<caleb-> zXsl: 工作都做些啥？
<caleb-> zXsl: 想办法用电脑让工作更轻松
<zXsl> 天天看病
<jyfl987> 光玩linux系统 我看你只有lfs了 我只是linux user 最近才装机准备成为player
<jyfl987> zXsl: 你是医生？
<iGnome> XwinX: 我找到地方问了。
<zXsl> 是的
<jyfl987> zXsl: 那你工作的机器可以装linux不？
<jyfl987> 有个法国医生 专门写摄像头驱动 我想起来了
<zXsl> 一般检查的机器都是linux系统
<jyfl987> 阿 那不错
<BILLYKANE> magiclinux的一个开发者也是医生阿
<jyfl987> 可以学学shell 写点简单脚本帮你查询病患数据 绘制成图什么的 不过这个主要是工具问题 并不单独是学好系统就完事了
<zXsl> 我是急诊医生，所以上班的时候比较集中，休息的时候完全是休息，除了查资料外，完全不知道做什么
<caleb-> zXsl: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianMed # linux + 医学
<^k^> jyfl987:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<iIlL0oO> zXsl: å­¦linux
<caleb-> zXsl: 学翻墙，有助于找资料
<caleb-> zXsl: 学实体翻墙
<zXsl> 所以想大家给点意见，怎么学阿
<^k^> 我卡。
<zXsl> linux
<caleb-> zXsl: 把老婆孩子都送到美帝去宣传共产主义
<adam8157> zXsl: 装一个, 该上网就上网, 该看电影就看电影. 遇到问题就google, 就OK了
<zXsl> 我还没有老婆孩子哦
<BILLYKANE> 我觉得吧，作为一个急诊医生，你应该学截拳道
<BILLYKANE> 这个对你有用
<tenzu> adam8157: 你风骚?
<caleb-> zXsl: 那趁没有家累时实体翻墙吧
<jyfl987> zXsl: 医学的东西我不懂 没办法 不过我想 你医学上有好多图标是要同时检测的 这个搞个tiling wm来管理还真不错
<adam8157> zXsl: 要是想往研究型转, 看过这本书先"unix入门经典"
<jyfl987> 我就是写服务器端 有好多窗口要检测 才用上了 tiling wm
<caleb-> zXsl: 去北欧当医师，做三天休四天
<jyfl987> 图表
<adam8157> tenzu: 疼教授一回坡国就开始成天吹水
<BILLYKANE> 急诊的医生很危险的，容易被打
<zXsl> 我现在也是阿，作两天休息两天
<caleb-> jyfl987: 仪器一般不给乱改的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有unix入门经典？
<tenzu> adam8157: 我也干活了
<jyfl987> caleb-: 他只是个查询机而已 你指望他操作服务器？
<adam8157> jyfl987: "Beginning Unix"
<BILLYKANE> 还有什么深夜醉酒或者打架闹事的，还是学截拳道吧
<caleb-> jyfl987: 一般都是医院配套了，也不能乱改
<jyfl987> adam8157: 电子版有么 有的话发我邮箱一份
<zXsl> 态度决定一切哦
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这本书对于初学者, 简直就是醍醐灌顶
<jyfl987> caleb-: 额 改个wm没问题哈
<BILLYKANE> 学linux吧自己身体学坏了，挨打不好玩
<zXsl> 喝酒打架的太多了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 让我醍醐灌顶的目前只有lua那本书 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 网上有的下, 我没有
<DaBao> 医生学截拳道是必须的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好吧
<BILLYKANE> 用kde，alt+shft+f11,一键切换。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 对linux初学者, 不是对coder...
<caleb-> zXsl: 用 gnome? 先学学 kde 好了
<zXsl> 哦
<moriramar> caleb-: KAD對lowid下載支持大概有多大？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我只是coder 不代表是 advanced system user
<DaBao> 小睡一把，真舒服啊~
<caleb-> moriramar: 不知
<caleb-> 其实很多 coder 不知道一些小技巧挺正常
<caleb-> unix 能学的东西太多了
<zXsl> 现在这个世道是拳头再硬也怕刀哦，经常看到被砍的
<caleb-> 记得当年 jserv 还不知道 qemu debug arm 很方便
<jyfl987> caleb-: 是阿 所以你别以为写代码的就 什么都懂了 其实不一定有运维懂得多
<jyfl987> caleb-: 阿 jserv很牛
<caleb-> linus 当年连 sprintf 都写不出来呢
<jyfl987> caleb-: 我记得他有个教程是 用c开发ajax server而且还用gdb来控制 额
<caleb-> 还是他一个 同学/同事 帮他写的
<iGnome> 2个骗子，一唱一和。
<iGnome> zXsl: 别听他们的
<jyfl987> caleb-: 所以我们要关心爱护 kandu  虽然他的操作系统现在很烂 搞不好将来也发扬光大了
<caleb-> coder 有好有坏嘛
<caleb-> 看 gnome3 多糟
<caleb-> 看 kde 4.0 多糟
<zXsl> iGnome： 该怎么学呢？
<caleb-> 看 unity 多糟
<zXsl> iGnome： 命令太多了
<iGnome> zXsl: 慢慢玩，就够了。
<caleb-> 很多 coder 也只会写垃圾
<zXsl> iGnome： 哦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 今天终于舒服了
<caleb-> zXsl: 遇到有兴趣的就 google 下
<jyfl987> zXsl: 你别信他的 小心他给你带上不归路
 * MeaCulpa coder与OS何干...
<caleb-> zXsl: 没兴趣的硬学也没意思
<jyfl987> 不过搞医学的跟生物近  搞生物的又很容易跟perl的勾搭
<jyfl987> 所以也有可能最后就被 ee调教了
<zXsl> 医学和生物有关，但不是近哦
<caleb-> zXsl: 有论文压力没？
<zXsl> 没有
<jyfl987> zXsl: 那是你们自己范围里的远 对我们这些不搞你们那块的来说 你们简直是一家 额
<caleb-> zXsl: 那还是出门把妹子讨老婆吧
<BILLYKANE> :)
<BILLYKANE> 有那么多护士助手呢
<jyfl987> caleb-: 国内的医生不需要出门把妹子
<zXsl> 我也没有什么成为什么盖世名医的志向，也不想在以后身后留下骂名，所以没有论文压力
<caleb-> 那是情妇备选
<jyfl987> caleb-: 好多护士可以玩 上次就看到个文章说这个
<caleb-> 開刀房裡都在講黃色笑話
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 。。。
<zXsl> 靠，玩护士？你真敢想
<jyfl987> zXsl: 你主治什么病来着
<zXsl> 主要是大内科
<jyfl987> zXsl: 要不要帮你找找那个文章 学习下
<zXsl> 的急诊
<caleb-> 唯一的遺憾是護士服沒 A片 裡的好看
<BILLYKANE> zXsl，我有好几个同学都是医生，话说确实医生护士很乱
<BILLYKANE> 跟我最好的一个兄弟就是急诊的。。。
<DaBao> 据说飞行员与空姐也是如此
<jyfl987> http://www.tuhu.com/thread-10001-1-1.html   zXsl
<zXsl> BILLYKANE：都是嘴上便宜
<^k^> ⇪ title: 离职医生揭秘医生护士潜规则 千万别娶护士！-图虎网 - 第页
<jyfl987> zXsl: 看来你才刚进去 没轮到你玩护士 诶 等几年吧
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<zXsl> 我这里还好了，护士一个个是老虎
<jyfl987> 哈哈 那是医生主动不玩的
<BILLYKANE>  zXsl，应该是真的，不然他不会严重反对我和他们一个医院的护士在一起
<zXsl> 我宁可在家看片，也不去惹那些
<BILLYKANE> 说的就是这些。。
<BILLYKANE> 你是老实人
<zXsl> 如果是比较大的医院可能哦
<BILLYKANE> 确实是比较大的医院
<zXsl> 特别是外科的护士，那都是河东狮
<zXsl> 我也不建议你找护士
<BILLYKANE> :-D
<zXsl> 任何一个护士，在家的脾气都不好
<ScarletWolf> 在医院受太多的气么。。。
<jyfl987> zXsl: 那倒没有阿 我有认识一个护士长 脾气很好 是我妈妈的老乡
<zXsl> 上班没有规律，并且没有后台的话在医院除了受病人的气，也会受同事的气
<zXsl> 你也知道是护士长啦
<BILLYKANE> 好吧好吧，说正事
<jyfl987> 对 说政事
<zXsl> 大家给点建议
<BILLYKANE> 护士的事你们去XX夜话吧
<zXsl> 如果想学编程呢？
<ScarletWolf> 那就学呗
<jyfl987> zXsl: perl / python都可以了
<BILLYKANE> zXsl，你可得想好，玩linux还是用他做工作平台
<caleb-> zXsl: just for fun
<jyfl987> zXsl: python入门很简单 perl的话 可以跟大牛套近乎 如此而已
<Evanescence> BILLYKANE: hi, ss boy
<zXsl> 我用了很久的linux了
<BILLYKANE> 据我所知，医院的系统都是windows only的，而且很多仪器设备的系统都是windows only
<caleb-> zXsl: 觉得好玩就学，不好玩就出门把妹
<caleb-> BILLYKANE: 那一般是终端
<Evanescence> caleb-: 说的有道理
<caleb-> BILLYKANE: 贵的机器一般是 unix
<BILLYKANE>  Evanescence，啥意思？ss boy
<zXsl> 医院除了收费系统外都是linux
<caleb-> CDE 在医疗仪器用很多
<Evanescence> BILLYKANE: 没啥意思，打个招呼
<moriramar> jyfl987: 那帖子的亮点在第1頁最后一個帖子。
<BILLYKANE> 那我就不清楚了，我看到的都是，呵呵
<jyfl987> 没错 刘慈欣以前发电站里也用的 unix
<BILLYKANE> Evanescence:-D
<jyfl987> moriramar: 没仔细看 等等我在看看
<moriramar> jyfl987: “我前女友25歲，到現在還是處女”
<Evanescence> BILLYKANE: 如果医院的仪器是windows，那黑客不是很容易找漏洞？
<jyfl987> moriramar: 这个怎么了？
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 内网
<caleb-> Evanescence: 军队都在用，怕个毛
<jyfl987> zXsl: 医院用的什么发行版的 额
<Evanescence> caleb-: 也对，中国都不怕，咋怕个毛，也对。
<ScarletWolf> 医院怕什么。。。
<caleb-> 美军都用 windows
<BILLYKANE> Evanescence，不联网找啥漏洞，不过我不是学医的，只是跟我兄弟一起在医院里玩的时候看到的而已
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 但是插上USB就不一样了把
<caleb-> 终端没办法，谁叫人民用 win32 的多
<jyfl987> 黑客也得上医院 发现漏洞只会帮你补 否则你这次干了坏事 下回把你列黑名单 看你怎么办
<caleb-> 明明操作一样，但没见过的画面很多人会怕
<jyfl987> caleb-: 其实终端也可以linux阿
<BILLYKANE> 内部局域网。。
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 或者给仪器接一个无线端。。。邪恶啊
<caleb-> jyfl987: 没回扣可捞啊
<zXsl> 我看好象是windows搞不定，CT机，X线拍片机，检验的机器基本上都是linux或者是uinx
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 这次黑帽大会不是爆出来 可以远程控制医疗器械么
<Evanescence> jyfl987: ^_^，换家医院？？？？
<caleb-> jyfl987: 买 win32 多好，上下都开心，人人有钱拿
<jyfl987> caleb-: linux也有很贵的嘛 那就可以提回扣了
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 是啊，人工心脏
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 那个说的是 糖尿病的什么泵
<DaBao> Windows多好，可以把自己的医疗费给改了
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 因为制作是用无线控制的，所以不安全
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 啊哈，记错了。。。
<caleb-> 其实现在都挺安全的
<Evanescence> DaBao: 嗯嗯，改了好
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 插个3G mordem更好 哼哼
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 嘿嘿，那就黑进内网了，
<caleb-> 以前说医院不能用手机，主要是说类比式的砖头机功率太大
<caleb-> 这年头的手机不太干扰仪器的
<zXsl> 在有些地方是不能用
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 是不是有些语言是 机器汇编啥的？
<zXsl> 比如作CT的时候，不能用，用了干扰比较大，我试过
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 你说forth么 lol
<caleb-> Evanescence: embedded system 常用汇编
<Evanescence> 发射mdk3攻击
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 多亏了天朝物质不发达 不然这里个个都要去做坏事
<zXsl> 呵呵
<Evanescence> 人家核电站都能攻击，小小医院还不在话下么
<caleb-> 攻击医院没好处啊
<zXsl> 不划算
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 呵呵呵，人人都有那么一点小心思的
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 去医院采集数据倒是很不错
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 什么属于？妇科？
<Evanescence> 属于-》数据
<zXsl> 不过医院的网速非常快哦
<Evanescence> zXsl: 因为没人上网啊，所以快，而且医院的带肯定宽
<BILLYKANE>  zXsl,linuxfans上的sejishikong也是医生，是magiclinux的开发维护者，想起来了
<adam8157> https://github.com/torvalds
<adam8157> 为啥把kernel扔到github上...
<moriramar> adam8157: 大概是覺得這個地方放自己的東西好用吧。
<BILLYKANE> 上会kernel，org被攻击了
 * MeaCulpa 不小心把公开的CV 扔给了某人，里面地址啥的是 Addr: 101 No. 11 Lane 8888 Barad-Dur Rd. Mordor 200000 adunaphel@gmail.com
<roylez> moriramar: 死宾宾
<roylez> moriramar: 说错了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你这死宾宾
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa:     2 public repos
<roylez>     2,108 followers
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你的github?
<adam8157> 脱袜子的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: one way in, one way out, one thousand guards, and one prisoner
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Linus的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦
<MeaCulpa> 2108, 不算多啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: linux 666 watch 38 fork   两个吉利数
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 才8个小时...
<MeaCulpa> ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我上次看的时候他还只有那个divclog
<MeaCulpa> 用户群小
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 说错了, 9.3号注册的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 说不定哪天你看不到了
<alpha080> 666....
<alpha080> 好邪恶的数字啊= =
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 恩 666 38 两个吉利数
<MeaCulpa> en
<ScarletWolf> http://www.itpub.net/thread-758593-1-6.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 历史上最具歧视性质的招聘信息 - IT职业生涯 - ITPUB论坛 - IT168旗下专业技术社区
<MeaCulpa> roylez: èµ°
<alpha080> 这哪里是吉利数，这是撒旦数。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: now
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 2111了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> 撒旦只是教会诬蔑的异教徒的主神而已
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 撒旦。。。总想起龙珠里那个傻子。。。
<alpha080> 阿弥陀佛，愿耶和华宽恕你
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 武术冠军哦, 而且和布欧关系又好
<moriramar> alpha080: 串了吧
<moriramar> alpha080: 不是真主嗎？
<ScarletWolf> alpha080: 你应该说无量寿佛才对
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • ntfs 读写 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344212 硬盘是用ntfs的分区格式，请问ubuntu读写ntfs分区稳定么， 不会有问题吧？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 baker0611 — 2011-09-05 14:56
<iIlL0oO> > 1++
<iIlL0oO> http://hyperpolyglot.org/scripting
<^k^> ⇪ title: Scripting Languages: PHP, Perl, Python, Ruby - Hyperpolyglot
<jyfl987> 各位有什么轻量级的 todo 工具推荐么？ 基于tty的 我只要 list add del 之类的 如果没有 就自己做了 有就不重复造轮子了
<phoenixlzx>  /clean
<phoenixlzx> hi
<phoenixlzx> /help
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍧ 
<phoenixlzx> 我擦，自动过滤一个
<phoenixlzx> ^k^: 你还活着？
<OT_iux> jyfl987: 我用Google日历里带的工作表，那货可以直接在Gmail里显示，也可以同步到桌面小工具里
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 是的，我确信我还活着，判断。  ㍧ 
<OT_iux> jyfl987: 作为一个网页应用，我觉得轻量级是无出其右了…… 而且它可以和Google日历整合，提供SMS提醒之类的功能
<jyfl987> OT_iux: 我要tty的
<OT_iux> jyfl987: 额，tty的…… 不知道耶……
<adam8157> jyfl987: http://roylez.heroku.com/2010/01/10/todo.sh.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 使用todo.sh和remind打造GTD系统
<adam8157> jyfl987: 其实我都是在dropbox里头搞个todo的纯文本手动编辑...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那样比较2
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我觉得要像git那样 能支持复杂查询
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我觉得可以咯, 没有你们那么专业, 那么忙
<jyfl987> 比如 todo list -7d  查询过去7天里的
<jyfl987> todo list +7  查询待完成的7条 这样
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你纯手动管理  还不如用纸张了
<adam8157> jyfl987: roylez 这个应该可以吧, 懒得折腾, 以后再说
<OT_iux> 我用纸张好多年了= =
 * OT_iux 蠕动路过
<jyfl987> adam8157: 看到 ruby我就烦了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你可以不用, 是个sh嘛
<jyfl987> adam8157: 恩 但是他不是要配合 remind么
<jyfl987> adam8157: 等我有空用python写个 先用他这个将就下
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你可以不配合嘛, 而且那几个ruby只是一些转换的脚本而已...你可以不用嘛
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不过他的shell脚本呢？？
<adam8157> jyfl987: http://todotxt.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Todo.txt: Future-proof task tracking in a file you control
<adam8157> jyfl987: 有没有仔细看哦
<jyfl987> adam8157: 等我做出来 那个 你们要来捧场
<ubuntu_> 怎么更新libc的版本呢？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 要的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 弄个吧, 发布后我也掺乎下
<ubuntu_> 我想把系统里的 libc-2.10.1.so 版本升级成GLIBC_2.11 版本怎么弄啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 用python就快 但是跨平台 尤其是win32上就依赖很大 用c倒是依赖小 但是解析什么的挺麻烦
<adam8157> jyfl987: 自己写东西就py好了...这种项目用C要死人
<jyfl987> adam8157: 用c小巧阿
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这个东西 居然配置里还有C盘目录 wtf 那个配套的shell脚本却是bash的
<jyfl987> 作者真折腾阿
<ubuntu_> 我想把系统里的 libc-2.10.1.so 版本升级成glibc_2.11 版本怎么弄啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不好维护, 写起来也麻烦
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • minicom按空格键进入不了设置界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344214 环境 ： ubuntu 10.04 minicom 2.4 天堑2440ARM的核心板 自己的底板 板子曾经能烧写，也烧写进去程序了已经。 在NAND启动的时候，烧写的的时候按空格键不能响应，进入不了设置界面，启动信息正常显示。 NOR启动的时候，每次按键都能 ...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 涉及到string的普通应用一律推荐用py...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哼哼 git那样么
<adam8157> ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 先用py做 真的大家喜欢用 就用c改写
<ubuntu_> 我想把系统里的 libc-2.10.1.so 版本升级成glibc_2.11 版本怎么弄啊
<adam8157> ubuntu_: 去下glibc的源码自己编译安装呗, 但是, why?
<ubuntu_> 不能从服务器直接拿吗
<ubuntu_> apt-get
<ubuntu_> ？
<adam8157> ubuntu_: no idea. not using ubuntu.
<jeepkid> 请教个关于无线问题，libpcap跟无线设备频道有关系么
<microcai> !4w
<ilovezoe> !4w
<ilovezoe> 在魔兽争霸三中输入thereisnospoon可获得魔法无限。
<moriramar> ilovezoe: 去#oicebot玩
<moriramar> ilovezoe: 你在說什麼呢？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我那个东西貌似是修好了 今天维修站的人打电话给我 我没接到 要不你下班时候过去看看
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你打回去问问撒
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不相信这么快哦
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我打回去 那边是维修站的自动应答电话 额 我都不知道单号 怎么自助查
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我晚上正好去那边吃饭, 但是怕关门了
<adam8157> jyfl987: No. NBA. 0731933
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你照常去就是了 不行就明白呗
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，有好事不？
<adam8157> jyfl987: ok
<adam8157> roylez: 好事儿...摸不准你在问什么...
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<adam8157> roylez: 搅基回来了?
<roylez> adam8157: 没
<roylez> adam8157: 看乌龟下蛋蛋回来了
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 我们这园区物业养了一群乌龟和好几种鸭子
<adam8157> roylez: 见过卵胎生的鱼下小崽么?
<jyfl987> roylez: 鸭子不错  可以炖汤
<roylez> adam8157: 没
<adam8157> roylez: 我以前养的金鱼是卵胎生, 相当壮观
<adam8157> jyfl987: 吃货
<roylez> jyfl987: 还有鸳鸯，老被鸭子欺负
<adam8157> roylez: 你们园区真有爱
<adam8157> roylez: 你每天怎么上下班? 要多久?
<roylez> adam8157: 电车，30分钟
<adam8157> roylez: 电车...跟微菜似的...为啥不整个自行车? 拉风运动阳光小伙一下子变成买菜猥琐大叔了...
<jyfl987> roylez: 那更可以此为理由消灭鸭子了
<roylez> adam8157, jyfl987 不是电瓶车
<jyfl987> adam8157: 骑马上班很拉风
<jyfl987> roylez: 电动汽车？
<adam8157> roylez: 电车? 我以为这种东西只有大连才有...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 杭州还有天然气驱动的公交
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 天然气的不是比较常见了么？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 四川的出租车和公交基本都是烧气的
<roylez> adam8157, jyfl987 http://baike.baidu.com/view/2234035.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 张江有轨电车_百度百科
<jyfl987> adam8157: 出租车也烧气？？
<adam8157> jyfl987: yep
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那四川真是独立王国了 也能源不依赖外部
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋用神马交通工具呢？
<jyfl987> 出租车用电动的才有意思
<adam8157> roylez: 现在步行, 15分钟到公司
<adam8157> roylez: ^_^
<roylez> adam8157: o...圆润的
<jyfl987> roylez: 你那个电车站多么
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 记得邯郸市的大巴好象是烧气的，上次有个人吸烟，被司机骂了一顿，说这车是烧气的，爆炸了怎么办。。。
<roylez> jyfl987: 挺多站的
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: 额 真没想到 现在还有这么多烧气的 不过那司机也胡扯 吸烟要是能让他爆炸 那冬天静电不也能让爆炸
<jyfl987> roylez: 像杭州那样几十米一个站么 额
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 估计他是怕漏气
<adam8157> jyfl987: 气还不是要烧的...
<roylez> jyfl987: 1000米一个吧
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: 那冬天一有静电火花 立马就炸 照他那种情况
<jyfl987> roylez: 那太远了 这个还不如用带蓄电池的电车 修个有轨的还要在地面搞轨道
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: :-)，估计那个司机自己也不清楚吧
<roylez> jyfl987: 容量大，票便宜
<adam8157> roylez: 票钱几多?
<adam8157> roylez: o  2yuan
<MeaCulpa> ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你点个啥
<adam8157> .
<MeaCulpa> 吸烟，爆炸
<MeaCulpa> 有一次看到一辆车，加油盖打开裸奔，塞子挂着没塞住...
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<jyfl987> roylez: 修铁轨 可以吃回扣 这才是那帮人决策的原因
<roylez> jyfl987: 听说挺贵的。花了好多亿。法国技术。不过我不在乎，我只在乎空调舒服跟票便宜
<adam8157> roylez: 挤不挤哦 是不是张江男全都坐这个?
<roylez> adam8157: 还好，比公汽强多了
<jyfl987> roylez: 这就是搞回扣
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 新手求助 如何在单系统ubuntu下安装win7 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344221 如何把单系统ubuntu换回windows7？用win7光盘安装时选择光盘启动没反应，仍然会进ubuntu系统，还有在ubuntu系统中怎么格式化硬盘？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 iverson2632 — 2011-09-05 16:19
<DaBao> 明显那个安装盘有问题
 * adam8157 job啊job, 你快些跑
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 感觉virtlab不是特别稳定啊。。。
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 我不是virt组啊, 啥子lab不清楚
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 你跑job不用那个吗？
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: beaker...
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 哦。。。我倒是没怎么用过beaker
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 你是virt的啊?
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 不是啊，不过也用virtlab
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 把测试脚本放到远程机上跑
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: libra啥啥的? 这个组到底干啥的...
<NoIE> utf8_bin utf-8 general ci 哪个好
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 测试openshift express
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: https://openshift.redhat.com/app/express ?
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 是啊
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: Cloud啊, 新鲜玩意儿
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 可惜很快就被墙了。。。现在得用代理
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: ...lol
 * adam8157 我去, Ultrabook看起来好像MBA
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你们那天说的啥啥内存来着, slashdot上还是solidot上的, 给个链接?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 事务内存？ 我没地址了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 查到了, looking
<microcai> adam8157: 好吃不？
<microcai> adam8157: 我超级无聊啊现在
<microcai> adam8157:  555 555
<adam8157> microcai: 相当赞啊, 尤其那个鸭蛋土豆...
<adam8157> microcai: 求recipe
<adam8157> microcai: 无聊还不好
<microcai> adam8157: recipe 是什么？
<microcai> adam8157:  关键是，无聊不能看电影 ... ...
<adam8157> microcai: 菜谱 秘方
<microcai> adam8157: ?
<microcai> adam8157: recipetion 不是那个啥么？
<adam8157> microcai: 那道菜的做法啊
<microcai> adam8157: 问她去。
<microcai> adam8157: 她现在 gtalk 在的
<adam8157> microcai: 你问吧, 我不才不加你媳妇
<microcai> adam8157:  ... ...
<microcai> adam8157: 你加加， 她老抱怨 gtalk 上人少
<adam8157> microcai: nono, 怕把你老婆拐跑了
<microcai> adam8157: 那你也得有这个本事才行。
<adam8157> microcai: - -! gtalk上就你自己挺好的 哈哈
<microcai> adam8157: 你连没主的动搞不定
<adam8157> microcai: - -
<microcai> adam8157:  不就是么
<ScarletWolf> microcai: 让她加入一些gtalk群吧
<microcai> ScarletWolf: 恩，主意不错哈
<microcai> ScarletWolf: 哪些群好》？
<roylez> adam8157: 鸭蛋土豆？
<ScarletWolf> microcai: 我只知道几个
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯, 微菜老婆做的 很好吃
<microcai> ScarletWolf: 不要技术性的啊， 最好是 .. 女人多的群
<ScarletWolf> microcai: 。。。确实是技术性的，不过也经常闲聊
<microcai> roylez: 蛋黄南瓜吃过不？
<adam8157> microcai: roylez 网上有菜谱 没啥难的, 就是土豆炒个差不多的时候加碾碎的咸鸭蛋黄就是了, 改天自己做, hiahia
<microcai> adam8157: 哦哦， 要自己做的苦逼的男孩
<adam8157> microcai: 乐趣 你不懂
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 看到notes了么
<microcai> adam8157:  ... ..
<microcai> adam8157: yehe， 你小资生活了啊
<adam8157> microcai: 你看到我那儿的厨房, 就不觉得小资了...
<microcai> adam8157: 哦， 那我嘛时候去看看
<microcai> adam8157: 不是小资，是大款 ~~~
<adam8157> microcai: 和您一比就是陋室啊, 看啥哦
<microcai> adam8157: 要去的要去的
<microcai> adam8157: 还得做好吃的给我吃
<adam8157> microcai: - -!
<adam8157> microcai: 我做宫爆鸡丁比较不错, 可惜北京买不到新鲜莴笋. 北京这里宫爆鸡丁都特么用葱和黄瓜, 坑啊
<wzlxx> 用C语言操作串口跟单片机通信，谁做过？
 * medicalwei 沒有，只有用過 python 透過串口跟 Arduino 溝通…
<wzlxx> python的我也弄过，但感觉不是很好
<wzlxx> 还是C吧
<adam8157> wzlxx: 写过 1x modem的东西
<wzlxx> adam8157: C怎样读写串口啊？
<adam8157> wzlxx: 呃 ttyS?
<wzlxx> adam8157: 得在win下做
<medicalwei> fopen /dev/ttyS0 ?
 * medicalwei 很笨很笨很笨很笨
<adam8157> wzlxx: 那不清楚了...我当时写的板子那端的...BSP之上...- -!
<jiero> medicalwei: 不论多么笨都有自己可以擅长的。
<wzlxx> adam8157: 板子那端现在不让动，我晕
<jiero> medicalwei: 我到高中末尾排名班中倒数。但是就是喜欢搞难题——数学做不来除外。
<medicalwei> jiero: 我是生活白痴 =w=
 * jiero 若是和medicalwei出去逛，肯定被认为是小孩子。
<moriramar> jiero: 數學做不來除外，那還有什麼難題？
<jiero> moriramar: 物理——:D
<medicalwei> wzlxx: Win32 Comm API
 * medicalwei 物理很不行…TwT
<wzlxx> medicalwei: VC的？
<jiero> moriramar: 好吧，数学公式我一个也记不住，到后来每次做题都要翻课本。
<medicalwei> 再加上只會喵喵叫，不會做事……
<wzlxx> 不用控件
<medicalwei> wzlxx: 只知道是 windows 的…
<wzlxx> 不用控件
<moriramar> jiero: ……
<jiero> moriramar: 我整理数学不是整理例题，而是整理公式：D
<medicalwei> 所以 API == 控件…OwO? (呆
 * medicalwei 對 windows 不熟，放棄 TwT
<OT_iux> API = 应用程序接口
<OT_iux> Application Interface 好像？
 * OT_iux 蠕动……
<medicalwei> Application Programming Interface?
<OT_iux> 喔··。似乎是
<jiero> moriramar: 来。我需要继续搞计算——游戏。
<moriramar> jiero: 為什麼叫我來？
<moriramar> jiero: 而且叫的和叫找人上床一樣随意……
<jiero> moriramar: 看样子你擅长数学。
<jiero> moriramar: 对啊。我是伸手党。
<moriramar> jiero: 哈？
<moriramar> jiero: 你理解能力看來也有問題。“數學做不來除外，那還有什麼難題？”意思就是數學很難……
<jiero> moriramar: 对啊。我当然知道。
<jiero> moriramar: 数学需要积累，不是我这种连习题都不做的人能应付的。
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 05:42:12)
<microcai> adam8157:
<microcai> adam8157: ping
<adam8157> microcai: pong
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ping
<adam8157> microcai: what's up
<jiero> 哦。chatzilla其实很好用啊。
<jiero> 我觉得比opera那个默认的还好。
<moriramar> jiero: 話說你要搞什麼計算游戲？
 * microcai 一边去，都没有 pidgin 好用
<jiero> moriramar: 不是啊。是需要计算的时候总要有点儿。
<jiero> moriramar: 不是计算游戏。而是游戏中需要计算之类的。等我有空看再说。
<xiaoy> !time
 * oink_kUtVK 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 05 日 星期一 18:00:13
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<jiero> moriramar: 我的态度大概让你很讨厌
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这个维修站给我打了三次电话 总是在我离开的时候打 真是
<jiero> moriramar: 抱歉啦。
<adam8157> jyfl987: nice
<adam8157> jyfl987: 估计是有别的状况哦
<moriramar> jiero: 啊，沒有沒有。
<moriramar> jiero: 不要多想。
<jiero> moriramar: :)
<adam8157> microcai: 刚才ping我干啥
<moriramar> jiero: 要是那個很有意思，下次有計算的東西願意的話和我說說喲～
<microcai> adam8157: 哈哈， 6 点啦！！！！
<microcai> adam8157: 下班走人！
<jiero> moriramar: 恩。
<Evanescence> jiero: 你还不吃饭？还是时差问题？
<jiero> Evanescence: 吃完了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 不是把！！！你厉害
<jiero> Evanescence: ？
<Evanescence> jiero: 最近在干啥呢？我开始看python代码了，顺便开始学习html，先学html4，再学html5.
<jiero> Evanescence: 我在做作业，顺便把过程中的主意写下来分享。
<Evanescence> jiero: 你分享到哪儿了？不要告诉我说是facebook，我根本就上不去。。。。可恶的firewall
<jiero> Evanescence: 不一定是相关的。
<jiero> Evanescence: 比如 http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/28481/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Idea #28481: "Comfort New User by voice, and matching system" - Ubuntu brainstorm
<jiero> Evanescence: 那个是我参考苹果的网店时无意间想到的。
<alpha080> what does it mean by?
<jiero> alpha080: 就是语音交流。
<jiero> alpha080: 新用户和老用户语音互动。
<alpha080> 你写的？？
<jiero> alpha080: 看署名啊。
<jiero> alpha080: 是的。
<cfy> adam8157:
<adam8157> cfy:
<cfy> adam8157: 买成中文版了。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 深入?
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯，似的
<adam8157> cfy: 这个翻译的还好
<iSUSE> 深入了解计算机系统？
<cfy> adam8157: 哦，买来才发现。。。。
<cfy> iSUSE: 这本书这么有名？
<alpha080> 是阿
<adam8157> cfy: 必须啊, 好好看吧, 很爽的
<alpha080> 我这个外行都听说过
<cfy> adam8157: 好
<adam8157> 闪了, 吃饭去
<jiero> Evanescence: 我还在看CSS之类的，但是发现太复杂了:D
<moriramar> cfy: 深入了解計算機系统是不是那本說組合語言、編譯器代碼生成和操作系统底層的那本書？
<Evanescence> jiero: 额，不会太复杂把，会一些基本的，或者中等的就差不多了，太高级了没意思，除非设计用来出售，
<jiero> Evanescence: 我经常搞上 html5的 css，那是不能随意用得。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 怎么说？
<jiero> Evanescence: 如果不用那个，就要用 GIMP搞些 gif 替代。比如背景过渡色，都是html5才有的。
<Evanescence> jiero: 这样啊
<jiero> shutter 怎么连抓？谁告诉我。
<Evanescence> jiero: mplayer 按S可以连抓
<Evanescence> ji
<Evanescence> jiero: 你可以试试scrot，可能有
<Evanescence> jiero: 不行，scrot没有这个
<jiero> Evanescence: scrot 可以用脚本。似乎。我想要shutter的了，毕竟很少用。
<Evanescence> jiero: 不知到shutter是啥 。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 我以前有工scrot连抓脚本，现在电脑坏了。。。也记不住了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 直接sleep 1就可以连抓了啊
<Evanescence> jiero: 而且
<Evanescence> jiero: 而且 -d seconds -c count也可以用
<jiero> Evanescence: 而且我不会用 bash  :D
<Evanescence> jiero: 额，用while，和其他的语言差不多的，搜索夏man bash就会那个语句了
<jiero> Evanescence: 懒惰的我准备先不用了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 额。。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 用for也可以啊，for应该知道把
<jiero> Evanescence: 不知道。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我试试，写个脚本，
<alpha080> goto
<jiero> Evanescence: 我以后自己学写罢
<Evanescence> jiero: 好吧
<jiero> 未来难道是设计都用工具的时代？
<Evanescence> jiero: 我想是的，
<cfy> moriramar: 差不多吧
<moriramar> cfy: 哦，謝謝。
<cfy> moriramar: http://www.amazon.cn/深入理解计算机系统-布莱恩特/dp/B004BJ18KM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1315218046&sr=8-1
<^k^> ⇪ title: 卓越亚马逊:网上购物:图书，手机，数码，家电，化妆品，钟表，首饰等在线销售
<cfy> moriramar: you are welcome.
<mao> 怎么有广告了
<moriramar> mao: 什麼意思？
<Lemuel> 竟然还有广告啊～～
<nixzhu> test
<^k^> nixzhu, ....  ㍪ 
<jiero> cfy: 团购啊。
<jiero> Evanescence: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=12212504861&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1102469603:6:SD%BF%A8:41760c385f328b6bafcbca2815dd2534&ali_trackid=1_41760c385f328b6bafcbca2815dd2534
<^k^> ⇪ title: 爆！正品金士顿32G SD卡 SD32G 32GSD SDHC CLASS4 32G卡片相机卡-淘宝网
<jiero> Evanescence: 这个啊。
<jiero> Evanescence: 哦，有些慢了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 你要买？
<jiero> Evanescence: 给你看，不是我要买。
<jiero> Evanescence: maemo够用了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我也没想着装android看来暂时是不会用上了，话说我的那个存储卡一直格式不能用，你知道是怎么正确格式化的吗？搜索过，说是超级块superblock的问题，但是还是不知到怎么做。
<chenshaoju> Evanescence ,我推荐你一个工具，稍等。
<jiero> Evanescence: 用fat是常规的。
<chenshaoju> Evanescence https://www.sdcard.org/consumers/formatter_3/ 用着个工具格式化即可。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我就是格式化成fat的也不行
<jiero> Evanescence: 哦。看那个罢。我一般都信任 .org
<Evanescence> chenshaoju: 怎么只有windows的版本啊？
<Evanescence> jiero: 一般用命令行就解决了把
<chenshaoju> Evanescence 啊。。。。是的。。。。。忘了。。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 不知道。
<jiero> 月饼。五仁馅的。其他的没有记忆了。
<microcai> freeflying: 我要 founder 权限 ..  /op /deop 权限 ... ...
<jiero> 开始，花 10分钟设计一个Office 软件界面。
<jiero> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=140862&t=1 这样了。
<jiero> ^k^工作啊。
<jiero> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<jiero> .oicebot shot ^k^
<freeflying> microcai: 好好工作，天天向上
<microcai> freeflying:  ... . 去， 去在富士康跳楼的人说这句话
<jiero> microcai: 去做买卖罢，不要做技术了。。。
<microcai> jiero: 有次打算
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu看不到其所在硬盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344234 我原本用win7，装双系统把ubuntu11.04安装到了E盘里，启动ubuntu后，其余的硬盘都被直接挂载到 /media/ 下了，可是E盘却看不到。使用图形界面的管理器也不显示E盘。请问为什么呢？ 我本菜鸟，虔诚学习！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dongwhey — 2011-09-05  ...
<Houge_Langley> 各位朋友能给个fcitx-cloudpinyin的下载地址码？谢谢
<Houge_Langley> 测试
<^k^> Houge_Langley, ....  ㍬ 
<freeflying> http://video.linux.com/linuxcon-japan2011/39
<^k^> ⇪ title: Improving User Experience Through Unity | The Linux Foundation Video Site
<jiero> freeflying: 看着那个人我还以为是中国人。。。但是他感觉准备不足。
<freeflying> jiero: 那人是我 lol
<jiero> freeflying: 是吗。。。
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。你。。。
<freeflying> jiero: lol
<jiero> freeflying: lol
<Hoxily> ==!
<freeflying> jiero: linux conf jp大多是内核的话题，所以我的session人很少
<jiero> freeflying:  :D 看样子真的不像日本人的说。
<freeflying> jiero: sigh 我当然不是日本人啊
<jiero> freeflying: 哈啊哈。你该看7天全天英文视频跟着说，练练口音 :D
<jiero> freeflying: 我的建议，即使有些冒犯。
<freeflying> jiero: 呵呵
<freeflying> jiero: 口音真得比较难改了
<jiero> freeflying: 所以给你个特殊环境。
<jiero> freeflying: 没中文说的话，你就被英文口音同化了。
<jiero> 哈哈
<freeflying> jiero: 我们每年有几次这样的会，一个礼拜全是，还是没啥提高
<soiamso> freeflying: 没有见过意大利人改英语口音的
<freeflying> soiamso: lol
<jiero> freeflying: 不太清楚啊。。。我只是判断我自己能不能听懂。
<jiero> freeflying: 一般我很难听懂中国人说的英语，
<freeflying> jiero: 比较容易些，因为大家的逻辑差不多
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。我不知道为啥。
<jiero> freeflying:  Unity是谁设计的啊？是Mark吗？
<jiero> freeflying: 你也参加了吧？
<freeflying> jiero: 一个专门的team
<freeflying> jiero: 我没有
<jiero> freeflying: 哦，我看到Mark他说最近他主要的工作就是Unity，他的主意。
<freeflying> jiero: :)
<jiero> freeflying: 如果你有机会，我认为这个新的Unity设计已经失衡了，空白和真正的空白给我感觉不太妙1.
<freeflying> jiero: 你可以发邮件到邮件列表
<fanzeyi> Github被今天linux搬过去给搞500了- -
<jiero> freeflying: 我没ubuntu和没用过unity，只是看图，这样大概不能发罢。
<freeflying> jiero: :)
<jiero> freeflying:  我随意发个牢骚，为啥没有人在左下角爆出一种螺旋式的dock呢？
<freeflying> jiero: :)
<jiero> 螺旋装树形的Dock会很绚丽的。那里就是原来windows开始菜单的位置。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 我毁掉了一个UBUNTU...有点心痛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344243 同学买了一台ThinkPad E40。里面预装了一个UBUNTU 10.10...预装的好完美...SPLASH SCREEN 好好看！！！可是他却硬要我帮他安装WIN7！！！ 亲手毁掉一个UBUNTU...我怎么会有点心痛呢...... PS:正在安装windosw7... 统计信息: 发表于 由 liangyuanfff — 2011-09 ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋.
<adam8157> roylez_: ...T_T
 * Oicebot 轻轻地给adam8157递上一张洁白的手绢。 R3
<maucat> 0.0
<Oicebot> 1
<roylez_> adam8157: 有好事没？
<adam8157> roylez_: no...
<fanzeyi> 咦 这里也有OB……
 * jiero 拍拍adam8157安慰一下。
<fanzeyi> 这里谁最好
 * Oicebot 大声说：lainme最好!
<jiero> lol
<fanzeyi> 这里谁最坏
 * Oicebot 大声说：FrankLvR最坏!
<jiero> 。。。
<adam8157> 这里谁最可爱
 * Oicebot 大声说：medicalwei最可爱!
<jiero> 这是什么啊。。。
<adam8157> 这里谁最帅
<fanzeyi> 算了不玩这个了- - 容易拉仇恨
 * Oicebot 大声说：chenshaoju最帅!
<roylez_> !rppk adam8157
<adam8157> 这里谁最壮
<Oicebot> roylez掷出了 18，砸倒了a dam8157，获得了 58 点经验值！（从a dam8157处吸取 29 点）
 * Oicebot 大声说：CyrusYzGTt最壮!
<^k^> Oicebot:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<fanzeyi> !jrrp
<fanzeyi> 。。。。
<adam8157> ...
<jiero> 这里谁最阴险
<fanzeyi> 机器人被ban了
<jiero> 没有么。
<jiero> 。。。
<fanzeyi> 阿拉正在另外一个IRC调戏OB呢……  然后一换频道发现这儿也有 @@
 * Oicebot 用力的戳 fanzeyi
 * fanzeyi 揍了OB
 * Oicebot 外壳凹下去了一块，电容液流了出来。
<lwf808> freebsd中的carp是如何工作的？不能设置相关连网卡，是不是依附于相同网络段的网卡？
 * Oicebot 对lwf808说：你问我，我问谁呢。
<fanzeyi> …… OB是今天突然出现的么
<adam8157> 这里谁最阴险
 * Oicebot 大声说：loader最阴险!
<roylez_> adam8157: python真无聊，都更新到3.2.2了
<adam8157> 这里谁最无良
 * Oicebot 大声说：CyrusYzGTt最无良!
<adam8157> roylez_: 更新有撒啊
<lwf808> * Oicebot 对lwf808说：你问我，我问谁呢。——机器人？
<jiero> 这里谁最潇洒
<tusooa-> 这里谁最无聊
 * Oicebot 大声说：caleb-最潇洒!
 * Oicebot 大声说：“tusooa-最无聊！”
<tusooa> Oicebot: ...
<adam8157> 哈哈
<tusooa> 这里谁最3x
 * Oicebot 大声说：alpha080最3x!
<adam8157> 这里谁最man
<roylez_> adam8157: 搞成现在这屎样子，不如关门好了
<fanzeyi> Oicebot是个机器人
 * Oicebot 大声说：ethinx最man!
<jiero> lol
<tusooa> 233
<fanzeyi> = =  OB又被ban了
<fanzeyi> 可怜的
<adam8157> roylez_: 额 py3怎么了
<jiero> caleb-: 你最潇洒啊。。。
<lizhaoying> 终于进 irc了  好激动
<grxixi> 有人在吗
<roylez_> adam8157: 很屎阿
<jiero> lizhaoying:欢迎来到花天酒地
<grxixi> 求助啊
<lizhaoying> 有
<grxixi> gnome崩溃了
<grxixi> 有办法恢复吗？
<fanzeyi> 怎么崩溃了- -
<jiero> grxixi: 版本、显卡、x、发行版、动作、log 一一上报
<grxixi> 10.04
<grxixi> 显卡N GT430
<jiero> grxixi: 那么就是崩溃了。
<tusooa> grxixi: 是显卡驱动没装好？
<jiero> grxixi: 重新启动罢。
<grxixi> 我描述下情况，我把上面的那个任务栏移动到下面了
<jiero> grxixi: 重新启动GNOME/X
<jiero> 。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6cb90eb5gw1dkuga2qsvcj.jpg
<jiero> grxixi: 换驱动。
<grxixi> 然后属性里点上了自动隐藏
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁
<tusooa> grxixi: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart #??? sudo service gdm restart #???
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<grxixi> 然后就死机了
<roylez_> tenzu: 有好事没阿，猪猪
<adam8157> roylez_: 主席!!! 不要再转无聊图啦. 我是资深
<grxixi> 应该不行吧
<grxixi> 我觉得是UBUNUT的BUG
<tenzu> roylez_: 又吃饱了,还有可乐喝
<roylez_> adam8157: 你今天俯卧撑做完了？
<tusooa> 那应该和驱动没啥关系吧
<roylez_> tenzu: ...奢侈阿
<grxixi> 肯定没关系
<fanzeyi> ..我记得…… 貌似有个命令可以重置GNOME的配置的
<grxixi> 我装驱动装了好久了
<roylez_> adam8157: 我是检查你俯卧撑的
<grxixi> 对
<jiero> tusooa: 应该有关系吧。新版本，老系统啊。
<adam8157> roylez_: 无聊图可以看, 妹子图得做完才行
<jiero> tusooa: 新硬件
<grxixi> 我要的是重新定制GNOME
<tusooa> mv -v ~/.gnome2 ~/.gnome2-backup
<roylez_> adam8157: 。。。。。。无耻阿
<grxixi> 恢复GNOME设置
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚才只做了20+20+20 一组而已
<lizhaoying> :-S
 * adam8157 下一组去了
<fanzeyi> grxixi, rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<fanzeyi> 【  via Wow!Ubuntu
<grxixi> 谢谢大家
<fanzeyi> 不过我觉得你改下名试试 - -
<fanzeyi> .oicebot off
<tusooa> 别rm -rf，mv下就行。要不，好再改回来
<grxixi> 我记下试试一会
<fanzeyi> .r 2d
<grxixi> 对了，怎么进入命令SHELL
<roylez_> tenzu: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6cb90eb5gw1dkubuq8gb2j.jpg
<jiero> grxixi: 直接新建一用户 :D设置好了，然后替代。
<tusooa> grxixi: C-M-F1
<grxixi> 反正X WINDOW不恩那个用了
<fanzeyi> OB消失了么- -
<tusooa> fanzeyi: 挂了。
<jiero> roylez http://i.imgur.com/7ol66.jpg 虽然这个见多了。
<jiero> 但是卡住的就少见了。
<fanzeyi> tusooa, = = 另外的频道OB还是正常的
<tusooa> fanzeyi: 被kick了啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 有一组, 那天只不过是destine妹子在, 就多说个无聊图而已. 其实只有妹子图才是激励啊
<roylez_> jiero: 车破就卡的住
<fanzeyi> tusooa, ^k^ sets mode -q #ubuntu-cn Oicebot!*@*
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 其实坚持半个月就不用激励了 呵呵
<jiero> adam8157:  destine 已经多久不出一句话了，活死人样啊。
<grxixi> 我去试试
<roylez_> adam8157: 这爹当的 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6aae970bjw1dktm15gqbgj.jpg
<adam8157> jiero: 估计和happy去哪玩儿了, 例如天津
<roylez_> adam8157: 不如去找刚哥
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚哥是谁?
<xscide> ..第一次看见这么多 国人 说话 - -激动来
<roylez_> adam8157: 李刚
<jiero> adam8157: 是啊。
<jiero> xscide: 。。。以前比这个聊天还多的
<xscide> 。。。我了个去 --
<xscide> 以前都是看见各种 英文 满屏飞- -看到汉字太亲切来
<fanzeyi> = =这个应该是最活跃的中文IRC了把- -
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,無良，，也好在當今天朝是 讚美的詞彙
<grxixi> 我又回来了
<xscide> 。。
<grxixi> 重新启动电脑 出现 grub开头的命令行
<fanzeyi> grxixi, 好了没
<fanzeyi> - -
<grxixi> grub
<grxixi> 是什么呢
<fanzeyi> 。。系统引导
<grxixi> 没有那个ubuntu启动菜单的选项了
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.marco.org/2011/09/04/sane-rss-usage
<grxixi> 出现grub> 这样的提示
<^k^> ⇪ title: Sane RSS usage – Marco.org
<roylez_> adam8157: http://cnbeta.com/articles/154038.htm
<grxixi> 这是什么状况呢
<fanzeyi> grxixi, 你改引导选项了？
<grxixi> 不知道啊，可能是无意中的吧
<grxixi> 昨天崩溃以后我就胡乱的按了一通
<grxixi> 今天一启动就成这么个样子了
<fanzeyi> 然后今天启动正常？
<adam8157> roylez_: 有道理...GR重度依赖啊
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-05 21:20:52 +0800
<grxixi> 今天成了grub>这样的样子
<fanzeyi> 额 不是刚刚给你的命令行造成的把……
<grxixi> 不是，fanzeyi
<tenzu> roylez_: 吓屎我了
<tusooa> grxixi: 你那grub几
<ineed> !ddw
<roylez_> adam8157: 不知道那作者的用twitter过滤rss是怎么干的
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: ineed 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  3242424296
<grxixi> 我重新启动下看看
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 加入游戏 (2/4)  3242428968
<fanzeyi> !ddw
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: fanzeyi 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  3242431171
<grxixi> 一会我再来
<tusooa> !dd2
<tusooa> !ddw
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: tusooa 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  3242437296
<fanzeyi> grxixi, 重启没用的
<grxixi> 不是说让我看看几吗？
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: fanzeyi 输入好了  3242463671  3242463671
<grxixi> 要不我重装吧
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: tusooa 输入好了  3242466000  3242466000
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 输入好了  3242468765  3242468765
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: ineed 输入好了  3242473437  3242473437
<oink_kUtVK> DDW 游戏结果: 慶曆四年春, CyrusYzGTt 在Google的山寨城总部 **** **** **** **** _无聊_
<^k^> oink_kUtVK:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<grxixi> 5555555
<fanzeyi> grxixi, = =你打算怎么去看版本
<grxixi> 进去了好像显示
<grxixi> 在最上面显示
<fanzeyi> grxixi, 额 貌似- - 不记得了 去看吧
<tusooa> grxixi: 显示的几
<xscide> DDW:3242468765  3242468765
<grxixi> 我给忘了，我去把屏幕的显示都抄下来
<grxixi> 稍等
<grxixi> 这就去了
<xscide> 这游戏 怎么玩 - -
<ineed> !ddw
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: ineed 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  3242564625
<fanzeyi> 额 就是时间地点人物事件的游戏嘛…… 小学老师都带着玩过
<fanzeyi> !ddw
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: fanzeyi 加入游戏 (2/4)  3242569437
<tusooa> !ddw
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: tusooa 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  3242591937
<Evanescence> !ddw
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: Evanescence 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  3242595734
<xscide> 俄。。
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: 此处游戏人数已够, 请 CyrusYzGTt 等待下一回  3242609781  3242609781
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: fanzeyi 输入好了  3242613281  3242613281
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: ineed 输入好了  3242615046  3242615046
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: Evanescence 输入好了  3242619187  3242619187
<xscide> !ddw
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: 此处游戏人数已够, 请 xscide 等待下一回  3242620250  3242620250
<fanzeyi> ...还没看到句子呢。。
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈，結果，不能輸出，，是 xscide 害的
<xscide> ...
<xscide> 我很茫然- -
<ineed> ...
<fanzeyi> 在这个频道玩机器人就是个杯具……
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: Oicebot呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 貌似我依賴就被踢走了
<fanzeyi> OB也被踢走了没回来
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<fanzeyi> ineed, 也不能 /invite -
<xscide> 推荐 ubuntu视频教程 的 链接被- -
<xscide> 新人求学习 - -
<tusooa> xscide: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=267605
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Ubuntu 桌面培训(10.04版发布！全中文官方文档，含汉化截图，提供PDF)
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 讓你的bot，，回來，，
<fanzeyi> = =OT在阿
<grxixi> 我又回来了
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 没有bot的人生是如此寂寞！
<grxixi> 我把屏幕上显示的打出来
<fanzeyi> 我说为啥OB会出现在这儿
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 唉，，嗯，，唉
<xscide> 对了阿   华硕的本 怎么禁止 触摸板阿 - -网上找了好久 都木
<grxixi> GNU GRUB version 1.98-1ubuntu12
<CyrusYzGTt> xscide§ 我這裏是 Fn+f9 就是 開啓和關閉 觸摸板
<jiero> xscide 在触摸板设置里有
<ineed> !ddw
<grxixi>   Minimal BASH-like line deiting is supported. For the first word,Tab lists possibe command completions.
<xscide> 没有阿- -
<grxixi> fanzeyi在吗
<fanzeyi> 在的
<grxixi> 大家帮看看啊
<grxixi> Anywhere else TAB lists possibl device or file completinos
<fanzeyi> grxixi, 有Ubuntu的Live CD/USB 么
<ineed> ...都踢了，还-q
<roylez_> adam8157: 我大概猜到为什么晚上的时候网页打开网站建立连接特别慢了。G F VV 负载过大
<grxixi> 没有啊 fanzeyi
<xscide> 华硕的本 触摸板 不是  gsynaptics的吧 - -
<fanzeyi> grxixi, 你知道你的ubuntu安装到第几分区了不？
<grxixi> 我这个ubuntu是用wubi装的
<fanzeyi> grxixi, = =|| wubi不熟悉了…… 谁熟悉
<grxixi> 知道，我安装到了e盘
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 额
<OT_iux> 什么情况？
 * OT_iux 戳了fanzeyi
<xscide> - - 我本就这一个系统- -
<fanzeyi> OT_iux, 刚刚我们调戏他了- -
<OT_iux> @@
<fanzeyi> OT_iux, 然后被 ^k^ 给T了- -
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 讓你的bot回來一下，，
<ineed> OT_iux: oicebot呢？
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 没法、
<grxixi> 是不是崩溃的比较厉害
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 只有op才能邀请阿
<grxixi> 我重装得了
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 你的bot抗擊調戲的能力不足，，讓我再教導
<grxixi> 直接装11.10
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 跟抗调戏没关系阿，有个杀人机器人守在那边
<fanzeyi> grxixi, = =|| 还是stable版把我觉得
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 是 殺機器人的機器人
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 人他也杀阿
<mao> 我想问一下^K^是机器人吗
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 好吧，通殺的機器人
<OT_iux> 恩，是的
<OT_iux> 好吧，机器人进来了
<ineed> OT_iux: 那它以前怎么回来的？
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ ^k^ 是人機合一的典範
<fanzeyi> .oicebot off
<OT_iux> 再被踢就只能等明天了
<fanzeyi> - -OB不理我
<OT_iux> ineed: 每天早上服务器重启的时候自动进入
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
<OT_iux> O.o
<fanzeyi> .oicebot help
<OT_iux> 估计被禁言了吧
<fanzeyi> = =好吧
<fanzeyi> 嗯哼  大家调戏OB的时候轻一点- -
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 能解释清楚一下吧，是不是有时候会有人在那，有时候是程序在监视聊天室？
<OT_iux> mao: 那货是人机同体
<fanzeyi> .r d20
<Oicebot> fanzeyi进行检定: 1d20=5=5
<OT_iux> 偶尔有人在后台说说话
<fanzeyi> 啊 悲剧的人品- -
<OT_iux> 大部分时候都是杀人机器人
<OT_iux> .r d20
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 差不多吧，，這裏也有完全是機器人的傢伙，，
<Oicebot> OT_iux进行检定: 1d20=1=1
<OT_iux> ..
<fanzeyi> 啊哈哈哈哈
<grxixi> 11.10谁在用
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<mao> 又一次跟^K^对话还不错
<fanzeyi> 我觉得现在发行版升级已经完全没有关系了- -
<grxixi> 这里有用11.10的吗
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 能不能让freenode把小^k^杀了？
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 哪个完全是机器人
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 可以，只要在net split的時候讓 ^k^ 不停的說話，，
<ineed> ^k^: hi. Lesbian
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 不知道。
<fanzeyi> 擦- -  我用Chrome看个网页源代码都会死掉……
<xscide> CyrusYzGTt = =我就想问下你内个 fn+F9 怎么弄的- -
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 或者找  OP菊友 殺掉
<^k^> ineed, 你好。  ㍭ 
<OT_iux> = =
<CyrusYzGTt> xscide§ ..這是 筆電默認的，，在鍵盤上有的
<xscide> 需要安装驱动不？
<mao> ^k^还真的回话了
<mao> ^k^: 吃了吗您？
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ > !help
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ > !rm -fr *
<^k^> mao, 这是什么味道？  ㍭ 
<fanzeyi> ^k^, = =Hi
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ > !mv /usr /dev/shm/badcommand
<mao> ^k^: 烤白薯的问道怎么样？
<xscide> 。。好愁人的 人机对话- -
<^k^> mao, 能否请您用更少的想法，或不同的想法，另一种方式吗？  ㍭ 
<mao> ^k^: 烤白薯的味道怎么样？
<ubuntuser> heloo
<xscide> 。。
<Evanescence> ^k^: hi
<Evanescence> ^k^: hi
<Evanescence> ^k^: hi
<Evanescence> ^k^: hi
<Evanescence> ^k^: hi
<fanzeyi> 。。。
<ubuntuser>  安装vim的时候提示如下
<^k^> Evanescence, 好  ㍭ 
<ubuntuser> 这个是什么意思
<ubuntuser> hi988@hi988-ThinkPad-T410:~$ sudo apt-get install vim-gtk Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package vim-gtk is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'vim-gtk' has no installation candidate
<mao> ^k^: 听您的意思是白薯不如土豆好吃了？
<Evanescence> ubuntuser: 加 -f 选项
<ubuntuser> 我试下
<ubuntuser> 加到最后面吗？
<ubuntuser> 还是不行啊
<fanzeyi> ubuntuser, 你的源是哪儿
<ubuntuser> 一样的结果
<ubuntuser> 怎么看我的源
<ubuntuser> ？
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 有三个男人和一个女人发生海难流落到一个荒岛，一个月后，女人觉得这个月过得太恶心了，于是就自杀了，男人就把她埋了，又过了一个月，男人觉得这个月过的太恶心了
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 于是又把女人挖了出来
<fanzeyi> /etc/apt/source.list  【如果没记错应该是这儿- -
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ,,你是個變態
<mao> ^k^:怎么不说话了？
<fanzeyi> */sources.list
<ubuntuser> server for china
<mao> ^k^: 死机了？
<ubuntuser> 这个是不是?
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 又过了一个月，上帝觉得这个月过得太恶心了，于是让这个女人复活了
<^k^> mao, 是什么给你。  ㍭ 
<fanzeyi> ubuntuser, 我觉得你去换下源吧  不是有个choose best server 什么的
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 你是不是死機了，，那麼我刷屏了
<fanzeyi> ubuntuser, 对了=
<fanzeyi> ubuntuser, 你执行过sudo apt-get update 么
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ..連上帝也是個變態 ，
<mao> ^k^: 看起来挑逗你还是挺不错的？
<^k^> mao, 我失去了我的思路。  ㍭ 
<mao> ^k^: 那你会不会因为失去思路而感到不安？
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么呢？我看不懂这个故事，莫非你看的懂？
<^k^> mao, 是什么让你认为我不会扰乱。  ㍭ 
<mao> 哈哈，人机对话看起来挺蛋疼的
<mza_> fcitx
<mza_> 的皮肤怎么没法用了？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 看不懂，，不過我覺得挖屍體，，還有復活 很噁心
<mao> ^k^: 也许因为此刻你是一个robot
<^k^> mao, 想如果我有一个硅的心脏，我会怎么看？  ㍭ 
<mao> ^k^: 如果你有一个硅的心脏，那么你看到美女不会有反应，哈哈
<^k^> mao, 但我没有。  ㍭ 
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 那你讲个不恶心的呗
<mao> ^k^: 那么看到美女你是什么反应
<^k^> mao, 是否有什么关系呢？  ㍭ 
<lepetit> 。。。。
<ineed> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<mao> ^k^: 此话怎讲呢？
<lainme> iGoogle: 您的git地址？
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt是不是lesbian?
 * Oicebot 对ineed说：这真不知道。
<fanzeyi> apt lock了怎么解决？
<fanzeyi> 几个lock都删过了
<fanzeyi> 进程也kill了- -
<yunfan> linux 32位的可以使用大于2G的内存么？
<mza_> 可以
<yunfan> 我的16g 没问题吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 我表達不好
<xscide> 为什么 点Gtalk 的 登录以后 就是 一个 空窗口呢 - -
<mza_> 要加一个什么模块就可以了。前提是你的电脑主板和操作系统要认
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 可以只要安裝PAE內核
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 擦 那我还是下iso吧
<ineed> 你是不是在？
 * Oicebot 对ineed说：根据以往经验判断，不是。
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 安裝 yum install kernel-PAE 重啓刪除 yum remove kernel 就是，，這樣以後只升級PAE內核
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 算了
<ineed> Test
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 不影響的，，
<^k^> ineed, ....  ㍮ 
<ineed> test
<adam8157> yunfan: 最多64G
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ PAE只是 內存擴展，。
<Evanescence> adam8157: 什么东西要64G啊？这么大？
<adam8157> yunfan: 但是要开启PAE, 而且性能有损
<adam8157> Evanescence: PAE最多支持
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 還是跟我一樣用 x86_64內核吧
<Evanescence> adam8157: 也就是kernel最大模式？
<yunfan> 64G还没有民用板子支持呢
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 恩 现在就去下 u1104 x86 64
<adam8157> Evanescence: i386开启PAE后的最大支持
<yunfan> 不过 u1104也不是 lts nnd
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 我的機器最大 32G ,,
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-05 22:05:50 +0800
<yunfan> 后悔不该删了 u1004的iso
<Evanescence> adam8157: 我靠，开这么大？做什么？
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-05 22:06:11 +0800
<adam8157> yunfan: 趁早换64位嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> > Time.today
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, undefined method `today' for Time:Class
<Evanescence> > Time.today
<CyrusYzGTt> > Time.outdate
<Evanescence> >Time.baby
<adam8157> Evanescence: 大么, 服务器来说很小了, 现在服务器基本都是64位, 支持几PB来着
<yunfan> adam8157: 现在就去下
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt:  > Date.today
<yunfan> adam8157: 单机不会上那么大的
<CyrusYzGTt> > System.comand mv * /dev/shm/bad && reboot
<Evanescence> adam8157: 哇，从来没听说过的数量级啊。。。
<adam8157> yunfan: 你对ubuntu这么有爱
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ..我不會英文。
<yunfan> adam8157: 明天早上出门 给我问问那个维修站哈
<ineed>  > Date.today
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-05
<CyrusYzGTt> > System.reboot
<CyrusYzGTt> > System.upgrade
<CyrusYzGTt> > System.update
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> > System.reboot
<Evanescence> > irc.print
<adam8157> yunfan: 我走过去也有一段哦, 中午吃饭的时候吧
<yunfan> adam8157: ubuntu驱动比较全 许多软件也来得快 我拿来做主要系统
<Evanescence> yunfan: 赞同
<CyrusYzGTt> > Date.reset
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, undefined method `reset' for Date:Class
<yunfan> 想想看 还是装1004
<CyrusYzGTt> > Date.help
<yunfan> Evanescence: 自己折腾 就划个区用 其他的 额
<Evanescence> yunfan: 是滴，不过一般折腾就在VB里折腾
<yunfan> Evanescence: no 我是划硬盘分区折腾 不过我这个是i7 上kvm虚拟机也不慢 哈哈
<yunfan> sohu的源很2  release目录下只有dvd的盘 nnd
<Evanescence> yunfan: 我是Epc，arch，不开gnome，kde啥的，也挺好
<ineed>  > self.methods
<^k^> ineed, [:kick, :autoban, :ping, :notice, :msg, :say, :send, :connect, :identify, :sayDic, :check_code, :check_msg, :check_dic, :check_irc_event, :handle_server_input, :joinit, :do_after_sec, :renew_Readline_complete, :mystart, :exited?, :myexit, :say_new, :timer_daily, :iSend, :input_start, :timer_minly, :timer_start, :main_loop, :dclone, :taguri=, :taguri, :to_yaml_style, :to_yaml_properties, :syck_to_yaml, :to_yaml, :pretty ...
<yunfan> 好了 axel彪到200k了  我去洗澡
<Evanescence> > self.functions
<Evanescence> > self.*
<xscide> 有谁 在用 backtrack 5 R1 呢？
<Evanescence> > self.var
<xscide> 木人了 0 0
<Evanescence> ^k^: > self.methods
<^k^> Evanescence, [:kick, :autoban, :ping, :notice, :msg, :say, :send, :connect, :identify, :sayDic, :check_code, :check_msg, :check_dic, :check_irc_event, :handle_server_input, :joinit, :do_after_sec, :renew_Readline_complete, :mystart, :exited?, :myexit, :say_new, :timer_daily, :iSend, :input_start, :timer_minly, :timer_start, :main_loop, :dclone, :taguri=, :taguri, :to_yaml_style, :to_yaml_properties, :syck_to_yaml, :to_yaml, : ...
<lepetit> :-S
<Evanescence> ^k^: > self.functions
<lepetit> O:-)
<xscide> 找来一天 终于 找到 一个命令 就禁止 触摸板的 来 -
<ineed> Jrrp
 * Oicebot ineed今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||_________] 72.62% (Lv15)
<ineed> 网速卡死了。。。。
<Pwnna> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:FM0AydakNqQJ:https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/9/4/92+https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/9/4/92&hl=en&strip=1
<Pwnna> linux kernel跑github上去了
<fanzeyi> jrrp
 * Oicebot fanzeyi今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||||___] 92.13% (Lv19)
<feng> 有人吗？
<Oicebot> 没……
<feng> 噢，没就好
<ineed> 没
<feng> 我问个问题
<feng> irc里的频道怎么列出来
<feng> 谢谢噢
<ineed> List
<feng> 我用的ubuntu11.04，默认聊天工具，list显示没这指令啊
<ineed> Hi
<^k^> ineed, 好  ㍮ 
<xscide> list
<feng> 显示未知指令，请用/help查阅可用指令
<feng> 这是怎么回事
<feng> 麻烦各位高人了
<feng>  - 未知命令，请使用 /help 查阅可用命令
<feng> 显示的就这
<feng> 我有点无语
<xscide> 木用过-系统自带的- -
<xscide> 你去 百度下- -
<feng> 谢谢啊
<feng> 我先去一下
<feng> 没查到
<ubuntuser> list
<feng> 木用过-系统自带的- -
<feng> 你去 百度下- -
<feng> - feng, 22:30 -
<feng> 谢谢啊
<feng> 我先去一下
<feng>  - qinglingquan 加入了聊天室
<^k^> feng:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"CyrusYzGTt发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<xscide> !4w
<Oicebot> xscide 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<ubuntuser> !4w
<Oicebot> ubuntuser 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<xscide> 怎么玩- -
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w start
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 决定开启3人游戏模式。我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“地点 人物 事件”3个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> Oicebot已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<feng> 喂，求助啊
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> xscide已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<feng> 能解决一下吗
<feng> 真的不行啊
<xscide> 你换一个 被- -
<feng> 换个啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w stop
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... ubuntuser 还没输入呢。
<CyrusYzGTt> ubuntuser§ ,,快點，，
<ubuntuser> 输入什么？在哪里输入？
<ubuntuser> 不会啊
<xscide> 为什么非得用 自带的- -
<Oicebot> ubuntuser已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 那年夏天的一个黄昏，人物在国安局陰陽交匯。”[ID 1444 ]
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt,xscide,ubuntuser 的游戏结束了。
<xscide> 。。。
<ubuntuser> 明白了
<ubuntuser> 原来这样啊
<xscide> 我不该 些 国安局 - -
<feng> 自带的有自带的好处啊，我也换过，也已样，没法显示频道
<CyrusYzGTt> 安安MM 這是 xscide 的錯，請找她
<fanzeyi> 在这人不能玩oual- -
<ubuntuser> 我应该写胡锦涛
<xscide> = =不是我的错
<feng> 哦，不懂你们说的啥？
<feng> 能讲讲吗？
<lightning1141> whois
<fanzeyi> 一个机器人……
<ubuntuser> 五湖四海
<feng> feng
<yunfan> 呵呵 除了国安局 还有别的关键词
<ubuntuser> 再来一遍
<xscide> 最后内个词 是亮点- -
<yunfan> 比如上次我搜索 几大法规 结果reset
<lightning1141> :)
<ubuntuser> 吃大便
<feng> 你们玩的啥，教教行不？
<lightning1141> :)
<xscide> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"xscide发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<ubuntuser> ！4w
<Oicebot> ubuntuser 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<fanzeyi> !4w
<jiero> !4w
<Oicebot> fanzeyi 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<Oicebot> jiero 加入了游戏。目前玩家为xscide,ubuntuser,fanzeyi,jiero。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<yunfan> !3w
<xscide> !4w star
<yunfan> !4w
<CyrusYzGTt> ..滿員了，，不能參加，，
<feng> ！4w
<Oicebot> jiero已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> xscide已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<ubuntuser> 青峰侠
<jiero> 。。。
<feng> ！4w
<Oicebot> fanzeyi已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<xscide> 快输阿--
<jiero> 还有一个。
<xscide> ubuntuser
<CyrusYzGTt> 怎麼又是 ubuntuser 最後，，
<xscide> 输阿
<ubuntuser> 喝茶
<feng> 你们玩吧
<xscide> - -
<feng> 我去搜艘
<jiero> ubuntuser: 。。。你耍我们。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..唯一的辦法是等3分鐘，，
<xscide> !4w stop
<ubuntuser> 木有啦
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... ubuntuser 还没输入呢。
<xscide> 我擦- -不是在这输- -
<ubuntuser> 打架
<xscide> 我了个去 --
<ubuntuser> 温家宝
<jiero> ubuntuser:  对着 Oicebot说。！
<fanzeyi> 看小窗
<Oicebot> ubuntuser已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 某天夜晚，管道师傅在Linux Torvalds 家喝茶。”[ID 1445 ]
<Oicebot> xscide,ubuntuser,fanzeyi,jiero 的游戏结束了。
<jiero> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<xscide> ...好纠结- -
<fanzeyi> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"CyrusYzGTt发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<fanzeyi> .4w help
<Oicebot> When Where Who What游戏 v1.0 _Build 20100314 [Power by OT] 指令列表: .4w on/off/help/ @join
<Oicebot> 开始后我会小窗各位，请各位分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一，最后用于组成一句话。
<Oicebot> 目前 CyrusYzGTt 正在游戏中
<xscide> !4w
<ubuntuser> ！4w
<^k^> Oicebot:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<jiero> !4w
<fanzeyi> ...
<fanzeyi> OB被ban了
<fanzeyi> 我的错……
<xscide> 。。。
<fanzeyi> 本来想让不会的看看help来着 - -
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"CyrusYzGTt发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<xscide> !4w
<ubuntuser> ！4w
<Oicebot> xscide 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<Oicebot> ubuntuser 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 在這玩沒事吧。
<fanzeyi> !4w
<Oicebot> fanzeyi 加入了游戏。目前玩家为CyrusYzGTt,xscide,ubuntuser,fanzeyi。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<feng> !4w
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 不要搞政治的就是了
<fanzeyi> 大家悠着点应该没事把- -
<Oicebot> ubuntuser已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> xscide已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<Oicebot> fanzeyi已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 傍晚，接引和準提兩位在某个黑咕隆咚的机房和撒旦探讨雅典娜和本拉登的风流。”[ID 1447 ]
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt,xscide,ubuntuser,fanzeyi 的游戏结束了。
<xscide> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<ubuntuser> 嘿嘿
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"CyrusYzGTt发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<feng> !4w
<moriramar> !4w
<Oicebot> feng 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<Oicebot> moriramar 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<ubuntuser> ！4w
<Oicebot> ubuntuser 加入了游戏。目前玩家为CyrusYzGTt,feng,moriramar,ubuntuser。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<fanzeyi> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 等會 -q再輸入
<feng> -q
<fanzeyi> 被踢了
<feng> a
<feng> -q
<jiero> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/28481/ 大家继续给意见
<moriramar> 去#oicebot玩去
<^k^> ⇪ title: Idea #28481: "Comfort New User by voice, and matching system" - Ubuntu brainstorm
<CyrusYzGTt> ..算了，明天再玩
<jiero> 现在我比较清醒
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你，指定你了。。。
<feng> 啊哈
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 不看 ubuntu的網頁
<feng> 有人重名了
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你看什么的？
<Feng1> 额，貌似我重名了吧
<feng> 恩
<Feng1> 第一次进来，大家好
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..  額，，準備睡覺，，不搞刺激的東西了
<feng> 我也是今天来的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 安眠罢。40小时了？
<feng> 大家用的啥系统啊
<jiero> feng 忘记了的怎么办
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,,我看看
<Feng1> 请问修改名字是哪个命令
<fanzeyi> Feng1, /nick
<feng> nick
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 22:52:32 up 1 day,  1:46, 嗯，是該睡覺了
<Hfeng> 谢谢
<feng> 怎么这么多重名的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 睡吧睡吧
<jiero> feng: 。。。你的太容易了。
<feng> 恩
<feng> ？？？
<feng> 不懂
<xscide> firefox  我去下载  flash player  提示 apt 木关联 怎么修改呢
<ubuntuser> -q
<jiero> xscide: 去adobe找。
<moriramar> soiamso: 不好意思，能打擾下嗎？
<xscide> 恩  感谢
<soiamso> moriramar: ?
<jerrysun> hello
<moriramar> soiamso: 不好意思打擾了。有一個問題想請教的。我能理解Monad是盒子可以合並，AppFunctor是可以裝入盒子。但是不太能理解，什麼樣的應用是只能用AppFunctor而不能用Monad的。
<^k^> jerrysun, 好  ㍮ 
<moriramar> soiamso: 有沒有什麼比較好的例子嗎？
<soiamso> moriramar: app functor ?
<moriramar> soiamso: Applicative Functor
<moriramar> soiamso: 我怕打太長會被截斷。
<moriramar> soiamso: 不好意思。
<soiamso> moriramar: http://learnyouahaskell.com/chapters
<^k^> ⇪ title: Learn You a Haskell for Great Good! - Chapters
<soiamso> moriramar: 应该看过吧，
<moriramar> soiamso: 是的。
<grxixi> wo hui lai  le
<soiamso> moriramar: 好像没有什么界限吧，
<soiamso> moriramar: 而且 Functor 也是一个盒子 ？
<jiero> 晚安。
<moriramar> soiamso: 呃……因為一般認為Monad是一種Functor，所以我不是太能理解有什麼Functor不是Monad。
<jiero> 睡了。。。
<soiamso> jiero: 凌晨？
<grxixi> ...
<Pwnna> ..
<jiero> soiamso: 1:05
<Pwnna> o.o
<Pwnna> ..
<soiamso> moriramar: monad 是一个closure,
<jiero> soiamso: 今天下午睡了3小时，早上2小时，总共5小时。
<grxixi> 显卡 驱动
<soiamso> moriramar: 我觉得那书已经写得很简练了
<jiero> 现在准备6小时休眠。
<moriramar> soiamso: 嗯。
<soiamso> moriramar: Functor 算是最简单元件了，
<moriramar> soiamso: 是的。
<soiamso> moriramar: 最近学校都教这个语言？
<moriramar> soiamso: 不，自學。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/UUxRd.jpg
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋还在呢
<moriramar> soiamso: 我不是計算機的。只是有些興趣，想開開眼界。
<adam8157> roylez_: 我是下面的!!
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚洗完澡
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<roylez_> adam8157: 下面的，云吞卖不？
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<soiamso> moriramar: 多大了？
<moriramar> soiamso: 21……怎麼問起這個了。
<soiamso> moriramar: 你想转行？
<xscide> 。。比我小一岁艾- -
<moriramar> soiamso: 有點這個想法。不過還要再看。更多的可能只是愛好吧。
<roylez_> adam8157: nerds，男人有肚腩，女人没有胸
<xscide> 。。。
<soiamso> moriramar: 会 C ？
<moriramar> soiamso: 嗯。
<moriramar> soiamso: 不敢說會吧。這玩意不敢說。
<soiamso> moriramar: 起码21岁就知道 haskell
<moriramar> soiamso: 呃……這個……我吐槽不能。
<soiamso> moriramar: 不过研究语言这玩意学不到什么
<moriramar> soiamso: 嗯。不過只是開眼界罢了。現階段轉行不現實。
<xscide> 有用bt5的不
<moriramar> soiamso: 似乎找到個解答，雖然不是太好理解：http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7220436/good-examples-of-not-a-functor-functor-applicative-monad 打擾多時，不好意思。
<^k^> ⇪ title: haskell - Good examples of Not a Functor/Functor/Applicative/Monad? - Stack Overflow
<soiamso> moriramar: 为什么不现实？
<moriramar> soiamso: 嗯，很多原因了。至少目前還想把現階段的課題給做完，畢竟也是我致力於去做的東西。
<soiamso> moriramar: 码农工资还是可以的
<soiamso> moriramar: 学生物还是化学？
<xscide> - -已经跟不上现在的 消费了- -
<moriramar> soiamso: 生物。
<soiamso> moriramar: 能到研究所里面的事业单位做还是可以的。
<moriramar> soiamso: 還行吧。收入只要能過就行，主要是我是想做點什麼。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/oUtUv.jpg
<adam8157> roylez_: 字太多 懒得看 听会儿相声睡觉
<soiamso> xscide: 你是码农？
<roylez_> adam8157: TL;DR不是美德
<soiamso> moriramar: 读到博士还差不多
<xscide> 业余的 职业跟计算机  完全不符
<moriramar> soiamso: 嗯。
<adam8157> roylez_: 主席 晚安
<soiamso> moriramar: 如果经济不许可，还是快转行
<moriramar> soiamso: 經濟還行吧。臉紅地說家中老本還能吃一點。
<moriramar> soiamso: 雖然我想不吃。
<xscide> 入行 网络安全的行业吧 - -
<sheng> roylez_: 请问TL;DR 是什么意思?
<moriramar> roylez_: 你是說寫文章的人沒德還是不讀的人沒德。
<moriramar> sheng: Too long; didn't read
<sheng> moriramar: thnks!
<moriramar> sheng: ur w3lc0m3
<xscide> 回来了
<roylez_> sheng: Too long; didn't read
<grxixi> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-34-generic
<grxixi> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-34-generic
<grxixi> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-33-generic
<grxixi> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-33-generic
<grxixi> Found Microsoft Windows XP Professional on /dev/sda1
<sheng> roylez_: thank you
<whsailing> upgrub??
<roylez_> sheng: 辞典查不到的，查 urban dictionary
<soiamso> moriramar: 已经不记得怎样写haskell 了
<grxixi> bu neng  shu  han yu
<moriramar> soiamso: 呃，感謝您了。
<sheng> roylez_: hehe should have thought of that
<yunfan> 我操了 我那个1t盘 貌似在 u1004的安装盘下认不出来
<yunfan> 我又没光驱 怎么办
<toupar_> 1t？
<toupar_> 硬盘安装？
<yunfan> 拿u盘载iso装的
<xscide> 跟我一样- -
<xscide> 我弄来3u盘  - -一个ubuntu   一个 bt5  一个win7
<yunfan> 我再试试
<yunfan> 我u盘上就一个我自己定制的 tinycore 不堪大用
<xscide> - -
<savr> hi
<^k^> savr, 好  ㍯ 
<savr> niiiihow
<xscide> ..
<moriramar> savr: :)
<savr> :)
<whsailing> 我u盘不知为什么弄不了ubuntu，只能装个mint
<savr> I am thinking of hiring a Chinese for html/javascript work
<savr> what do people think?
<liyafei> 下载软件仓库信息失败！！求解
<liyafei> 已经十多天没有更新啦
<sheng> savr: what? about HTML/Javascript?
<whsailing> it's not my job
<savr> about the quality of chinese html and javascript developers
<whsailing> liyafei:软件源有没有被禁止升级了？？
<liyafei> 我不知道，怎么查看一下？
<sheng> savr: job agencies probably have some sorta statistics
<xscide> 还有活人不 - -
<xiaoy> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<xscide> 。。。
<grxixi> 爱
<savr> do chinese html/javascript coders know what they are doing?
<moriramar> xscide: 我要吃你的腦子。
<xscide> 无聊了 - -看文章看的眼睛都算来
<xscide> 有木有  研究 人工智能的？
<xiaoy> 好像人家改了机器人的时间命令：（
<moriramar> savr: What's wrong, again? (Why did I said "again"?)
<yunfan> 我日了 阿 u1004好像好多人都说不支持sata
<moriramar> s/id/y
<yunfan> 我的貌似还 sata2
<moriramar> ... ...
<moriramar> 錯完了。
<moriramar> xscide: 大半夜的找活人做什麼？
<savr> moriramar: nothing wrong…
<xscide> moriramar> 。。。找人 聊天会天
<moriramar> xscide: 去omegle.net随便找人聊天
<grxixi> Linux ubuntu 2.6.32-34-generic #76-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 30 16:19:34 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<grxixi> 大侠在吗
<xscide> 什么网站
<grxixi> 我自己用命令查看内核版本号
<grxixi> 一开始我装到时候是2.6.32-33，升级后真么到34来
<Pwnna> o.o
<grxixi> PPA 源是什么源
<xiaoy> grxixi, 非官方的软件库
<grxixi> xiaoy: 谢谢
<moriramar> savr: IIRC, last time you criticised an airway corporation's website. What today?
<xiaoy> grxixi, ;)
<savr> lol
<savr> moriramar: just wondering if china has good html+javascript developers
<moriramar> savr: Well, if you mean Chinese developers, there should be; if you mean Chinese developers in China, hmm...
<savr> moriramar: yes in China
<grxixi> 有人在吗‘
<xiaoy> 有
<grxixi> 帮我看看xorg.conf文件把
<grxixi> Section "Screen"
<grxixi>     Identifier     "Screen0"
<grxixi>     Device         "Device0"
<grxixi>     Monitor        "Monitor0"
<grxixi>     DefaultDepth    24
<grxixi>     SubSection     "Display"
<grxixi>         Depth       24
<^k^> grxixi:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<grxixi> 装上驱动后屏幕分辨率一直是1920*1080不能变
<grxixi> 打开配置文件没人家说到分辨率
<tenzu> ??
<tenzu> hello啊
<tenzu> 测试啊
<^k^> tenzu, ....  ㍘ 
<tenzu> tenzu: 吃了么?
<yunfan> 在下natty 希望能识别出我的盘来 wtf
<yunfan> sata真害人阿
<tenzu> yunfan: 你还没睡
<yunfan> tenzu: 搞装机阿
<tenzu> yunfan: 我在mac里装了个irssi...
<yunfan> tenzu: 折腾
<tenzu> yunfan: 我觉得挺好
<yunfan> tenzu: 你觉得好就行
<tenzu> yunfan: 省得我开那个神马软件了
<yunfan> tenzu: 用mac
<xscide> tenzu:    这个怎么打出来 --
<tenzu> xscide: 看不到
<tenzu> yunfan: 再说一句
<xscide> tenzu:      tenzu: 这个  是复制 过来的？
<tenzu> xscide: 我看不到你打的,特殊字符么?
<xscide>  你说话 带我的名字  这个怎么弄的
<tenzu> xscide: 输入ten,按tab键可以补全
<xscide> tenzu,  感谢阿 - -
<tenzu> xscide: 不客气
<xscide> 我这怎么是 逗号 -- 不是呢
<tenzu> nnd,总算能切换了
<tenzu> 用/win能把人累死
<xscide> ..
<tenzu> testing
<tenzu> ^k^: hi
<^k^> tenzu, ....  ㍙ 
<tenzu> ^k^: ok
<tenzu> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<tenzu> !date
<savr> I can speak English
<savr> can you speak English?
<xscide> you can't speak    english
<Pwnna> o.o
<xscide> ..
<yunfan> 终于可以用硬盘了
<xscide> 困了 - -
<liyingqiao> 我来了
<liyingqiao> 现在是凌晨三点
<liyingqiao> 大家好
<liyingqiao> 机器人也 睡了啊
<^k^> liyingqiao, 好  ㍛ 
<liyingqiao> ^k^: 你是机器人么？
<liyingqiao> :-D
<^k^> liyingqiao, 你考验我吗？  ㍛ 
<liyingqiao> ^k^: 我怎么看你都像个机器人
<Pwnna> o.o
<liyingqiao> 大小眼
<Pwnna> O.o
<liyingqiao> 哈，又一年没玩LINUX了
<Pwnna> ....
<Pwnna> linux在github上了
<liyingqiao> 从09年10开始，整了UBUNTU910
<liyingqiao> Pwnna: 吼吼
<xiaoy> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<^k^>  06:15
<ofan> hello~~
<fanzeyi> hi
<^k^> fanzeyi, 好  ㍟ 
<fanzeyi> ^k^, = =早…… 如果你不把OB踢出去会更好= =
<mao> ^k^: 你好
<^k^> fanzeyi, 你平时如何自我介绍？  ㍟ 
<fanzeyi> ^k^, 现在是真人状态啊- -
<^k^> fanzeyi, 如果是的话，那么我将非常惊讶。  ㍟ 
<ofan> 有用mac的没？
<fanzeyi> ^k^, >self.methods
<^k^> fanzeyi, 没有多少人表达自己的方式。  ㍟ 
<fanzeyi> ^k^, = =所以你现在是真人 我发self.methods都不给我结果- -
<fanzeyi> .oicebot off
<^k^> fanzeyi, 我太像你一样真实。  ㍟ 
<fanzeyi> ^k^, ╮(￣▽￣)╭  我的理解能力<=0了……
 * dungeon_archl love Oicebot
<dungeon_archl> !4w
<ofan> 没人。。
 * dungeon_archl hug ofan
<ofan> lol
<dungeon_archl> ofan: hi, no school then? when will you landing on US?
<ofan> I'm in US now,lol..
<dungeon_archl> ofan: ok
<dungeon_archl> ofan:  Good to see you safe :D
<ofan> thx dude….
<ofan> building weechat via macport...
 * dungeon_archl keep on working here.
<ofan> long time no see friends.. I MISS U!
<dungeon_archl> ofan: we shall see who else answering :D
<dungeon_archl> Pwnna:
<dungeon_archl> roylez:
<ofan> only 41 alive?
<dungeon_archl> ofan: they are hanging here, afk.
<Pwnna> ..
<Pwnna> ?
<Pwnna> 怎么了。。
<ofan> alright..
<dungeon_archl> Pwnna: just let you see ofan, he is bored. he need someone else welcome him back.
 * Pwnna smacks ofan 
 * ofan missed
<dungeon_archl> !rppk ofan
<dungeon_archl> .Oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<dungeon_archl> !rppk ofan
<Oicebot> dungeon掷出了 6，差一点就打中了o fan，o fan开始反击！
<Oicebot> o fan掷出了 5，狠狠抽打了dungeon，dungeon 损失了 77 点经验值！
<ofan> lol..
<dungeon_archl> jrrp
 * Oicebot dungeon今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||___________________] 38.51% (Lv8)
<Oicebot> dungeon小哥的好奇心真重…
<ofan> jrrp
<dungeon_archl> jrrp ofan
 * Oicebot ofan今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||________] 75.92% (Lv16)
<^k^> Oicebot:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<fanzeyi> = =
<fanzeyi> 又被Ban了
<archl_gaming> rppk ofan
<archl_gaming> !rppk ofan
<fanzeyi> OB已经被ban了……
<archl_gaming> lol
<fanzeyi> 好了 现在可以了
<archl_gaming> !rppk ofan
<Oicebot> archl掷出了20，端起AK就把o fan突突突了，获得了 63 点经验值！（从o fan处吸取 31 点）
<archl_gaming> fanzeyi:  ty
<ofan> !rppk ofan
 * Oicebot 好奇地望着ofan。
<fanzeyi> archl_gaming, what?
<ofan> !rppk Oicebot
<archl_gaming> fanzeyi: Thank You ( TY)
<Oicebot> ofan掷出了 9，端起AK就把O icebot突突突了，获得了 98 点经验值！
<ofan> loool
<fanzeyi> archl_gaming, 好吧我2了- -‘
#ubuntu-cn 2011-09-06
 * archl_gaming 好奇地望着 Oicebot
 * Oicebot 在archl_gaming背后阴阴地说：“好奇害死猫……”
<ofan> Oicebot: looool
<archl_gaming> .oicebot dance ofan
 * Oicebot 开始绕着 ofan 翩翩起舞，用力地扭动着腰肢。
<archl_gaming> .oicebot hug ofan
 * Oicebot 开心滴飞扑 ofan ,滚成一团，蹭蹭。
<archl_gaming> .oicebot kiss ofan
 * Oicebot 飞扑 ofan ,用力地来了一个法式湿吻。
<ofan> ...
<archl_gaming> ofan: now you can play all Linux games with local servers.
<archl_gaming> ofan:  what are you doing now?
<ofan> compiling vim
 * archl_gaming 好奇地望着
 * Oicebot 在archl_gaming背后阴阴地说：“好奇害死猫……”
 * ofan 蛋疼的望着 Oicebot 
<archl_gaming> who is the best
 * ofan test ofan
<archl_gaming> 这里谁最好
 * Oicebot 大声说：^k^最好!
<archl_gaming> haha
<archl_gaming> ofan:  help me with this idea while u idling
<archl_gaming> ofan: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/28481/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Idea #28481: "Comfort New User by voice, and matching system" - Ubuntu brainstorm
<archl_gaming> ofan:  I admit you to be the first one own Nokia N9 in this channel.
<ofan> 纳尼？
<ofan> I don't have a N9..
<archl_gaming> ofan: then buy it.
<ofan> i lost my wallet
<archl_gaming> ofan: go out and sell you labour
<ofan> I'd rather buy a ipad2
<archl_gaming> haha
<ofan> what time is it on the free node server？
<wjie> 大家好啊
<archl_gaming> ofan: I don't know....... there are probably 6 servers//
<Oicebot> 你好呀, wjie宝宝
<archl_gaming> wjie: 你好呀, 宝宝
<wjie> 宝宝？？
<ofan> my client shows 12:14 am,not my local time..
<wjie> ofan，plaese speak Chinese
<archl_gaming> ofan: my client show off: 10:26, correct.
<fanzeyi> 08:15 now... UTC+8 ~
<wjie> >Time now
<ofan> 08:15 PM,my local time
<wjie> >Time,now
<archl_gaming> !rppk ofan
<Oicebot> archl掷出了 12，完全没打中o fan，o fan开始反击！
<Oicebot> o fan掷出了 17，砸倒了archl，archl 损失了 65 点经验值！
<archl_gaming> ...
<archl_gaming> jrrp
 * Oicebot archl今日的人品指数：[|||||||||______________________] 28.18% (Lv6)
<fanzeyi> = =
<wjie> ??
<wjie> 有fedora16的家伙没啊
<luojie-dune> !rppk ofan
<Oicebot> luojie掷出了 12，端起AK就把o fan突突突了，获得了 145 点经验值！（从o fan处吸取 72 点）
<luojie-dune> jrrp
 * Oicebot luojie今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||_______] 78.01% (Lv16)
<fanzeyi> 悠……悠着点
<wjie> archl今日的人品指数
<wjie> 村通点卡、镇镇有礼包’、‘玩《征途2》送化肥’
<wjie> http://www.gamersky.com/news/201109/179575.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ title: 湖南长沙《愤怒的小鸟》山寨主题公园 面临起诉 _ 游民星空 GamerSky.com
<wjie> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjYxNDQ3NTgw.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 《愤怒的小鸟》搞笑短片：小鸟与猪的和平条约 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<metbsd> morning
<phoenixlzx> hi
<phoenixlzx> 早上好
<Oicebot> 早安, phoenixlzx姑娘
<phoenixlzx> fuck Oicebot
<phoenixlzx> 谁开的oicebot?
<phoenixlzx> .oicebot off
<phoenixlzx> ^k^: 你还活着？
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 是的，我确信我还活着，判断。  ㍠ 
<phoenixlzx> ^k^: 那你反应怎么这么慢
<wzlxx> 哪位写python代码？
<ofan> 谁用mac?
<iGnome> 骨骼完全死掉了？
<gcc1> 终端字体，有没有酷一点的，
<gcc1> [:-}
<iGnome> 等宽字体，可以自己做酷的
<luojie-dune> gcc1: make one yourself
<iGnome> 组合英文字体和中文字体
<gcc1> 像异形电影，飞船电脑上那种
<iGnome> luojie-dune: 试试 gmail死掉了没。
<gcc1> 好像全部大写字母
<iGnome> gcc1: 你下载一个quake字体，那就是了
<gcc1> TK
<luojie-dune> iGnome: working
<iGnome> 。昨天到今天，似乎本地isp搞死了gmail
<luojie-dune> gcc1: find more Monospace font here. http://www.fontsquirrel.com/fonts/list/style/Monospaced
<^k^> ⇪ title: Font Squirrel | Monospaced Free Fonts
<gcc1> quake*WASSUP*
<luojie-dune> list 41 fonts.
<gcc1> 不错，
<luojie-dune> gcc1: however, Libreation Mono is the best ever made and installed on Ubuntu by default.
<gcc1> what?
<gcc1> 某跟老外讲英语，老外就会讲what。。哈哈
<gcc1> 我用的是debian
<luojie-dune> gcc1: then get it via apt
<luojie-dune> gcc1: also its one of default fonts with libreoffice
<gcc1> %)
<luojie-dune> ofan:  now you can buy cheapest Apple Products.
<luojie-dune> ofan: nearly everything cheaper there
<gcc1> luojie-dune 你用什么终端字体
<luojie-dune> gcc1: liberation mono
<tenzu> hi
<tenzu> testing
<luojie-dune> gcc1:  and Droid Sans Mono on my N900
<^k^> tenzu, 好  ㍡ 
<tenzu> luojie-dune: testing
<ofan> luojie-dune: not much cheaper than in China
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪早
<roylez> iGnome: 神早
<tenzu> roylez: 不早了
<SIDU> 现在 ubuntu cn 谁是老板？
<luojie-dune> ofan: you are a student can get education discounts.
<luojie-dune> SIDU:  we are.
<SIDU> luojie-dune: 我说是带头大哥是谁？
<ofan> luojie-dune: yeah I got $200 discounts of my laptop
<luojie-dune> SIDU: oneleaf
<luojie-dune> ofan: what a deal :D
<iGnome> 皮尔卡丹平板电脑?
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu11.04安装LAMP或者是LLMP均不解析PHP文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344278 令俺非常郁闷的是，无论如何安装，都无法解析PHP文件的内容，都在测试页上面显示PHP源程序的内容，有没有高手指点一二？ 1.安装Apache2，这个没什么问题，可以正常启动，也可以看到相应的欢迎页面 2.安装PHP，按照在网 ...
<ofan> 谁用mac?
<tenzu> ofan: yes?
<ofan> tenzu: 你在mac下用终端么？
<tenzu> ofan: 用自带的那个算么?
<ofan> tenzu: 也算，用的什么Irc客户端？
<tenzu> ofan: 你运气好,我昨天晚上刚弄好irssi
<ofan> tenzu: 快捷键都能用么
<tenzu> ofan: 你是说alt+2这样的?
<ofan> tenzu: 对，直接出特殊字符了
 * tenzu 拜见P哥
<tenzu> ofan: 求我
<ofan> tenzu: 擦
<pityonline> tenzu: 拜见疼哥
<tenzu> ofan: 按下esc,再松开,再按2
<ofan> 这么麻烦。。
<tenzu> ofan: 或者你用/win 2 这样的?
<tenzu> ofan: 以前能改alt,lion里找不到哪儿设置了
<ofan> tenzu: 不太爽，而且滚动屏幕也有问题
<tenzu> ofan: 我折腾了半天,还是觉得用colloquy算了...
<ofan> tenzu: 额 那个能改字体？
<tenzu> ofan: 为啥不可以? command+,里没有么?
<ofan> tenzu: 功能比较弱
 * tenzu 拜见悟空
<tenzu> ofan: 你要啥功能?
<pityonline> 有有用 Ubuntu 11.10 的吗？如何？
<ofan> tenzu: 过滤，传文件，脚本等
<ScarletWolf> pityonline: 还在beta中吧？
<tenzu> ofan: 那得装xterm神马的吧,然后自己加配置
<tenzu> ofan: 过滤应该是有的
<ofan> tenzu: 恩 我在搞urxvt
<GNUdog> 今天在楼下见到一个人的 T-shirt，上面是 Ubuntu，下面是 Fedora。很霸气
<tenzu> ofan: 不过irssi里应该可以传文件和调用脚本
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: 有这种T-shirt么。。。。没见过
<ofan> 内裤是Windows
<GNUdog> ScarletWolf, 我看着也震惊了
<ofan> tenzu: 我喜欢weechat
<tenzu> ofan: 那个我没用过,觉得colloquy能接受就没换了
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: 难道这是两家公司合作制作的T-shirt么。。。
<GNUdog> ScarletWolf, Orz
<GNUdog> LimeChat 最高～LimeChat 满賽
<pityonline> ScarletWolf: 刚到 beta1
<ScarletWolf> pityonline: 听说unity改进挺多
<pityonline> ScarletWolf: 如果 ubuntu 坚持要用 unity 那肯定要努力改进啦
<GNUdog> pityonline, Unity 不管怎么说，比 Gnome shell 好多了
<ScarletWolf> pityonline: 反正我不感冒，我用Xfce和gnome3 :D
<luojie-dune> pityonline:  Mark Shuttleworth is the Leader of the Unity.
<luojie-dune> pityonline: He won't give up.
<wjie> unity看上去比一代好多了
<GNUdog> 用惯了 OS X 的人，表示 Unity 完全可以接受
<pityonline> luojie-dune: good for him
<ofan> tenzu: 知道alt键怎么搞了，Terminal里有设置
<pityonline> GNUdog: 我都没用习惯，还用着 10.04
<tenzu> ofan: 啊...中枪
<ofan> tenzu: lol
<GNUdog> pityonline, 11.04 你也可以用老的界面啊
<pityonline> ScarletWolf: 我只有一个试用的 gnmome3
<tenzu> ofan: notification你搞定了么?
<pityonline> GNUdog: 是的，但 10.04 中装的东西太多太乱，不敢轻易搞了
<luojie-dune> I’m passionate about the triple thrusts of cadence, design and quality in open source. I believe that free software can become the de facto standard way the world builds and experiences all software, and if we want that to happen we need to embrace all three ideas widely across the free software ecosystem. Right now, I’m focused on design, championing the idea of design-driven development and find ways to bring design thinking into the
<luojie-dune> open source process. We don’t just want to design Ubuntu, we want to inspire the whole free software ecosystem to produce software which feels “brilliantly and beautifully designed”. Most of my own design energy goes into Unity, the unique interface that Canonical built for netbooks with Ubuntu.
<ScarletWolf> pityonline: 你等12.04吧
<GNUdog> pityonline, 恩，LTS 用着也没太大问题
<wjie> :-S
<tenzu> pityonline: arch吧,乖
<wjie> 11.10是长期支持版
<tenzu> 胡说
<luojie-dune> pityonline:  Debian welcome.
<wjie> 其实都是长期支持版
<^k^> 12.04 才是LTS
<wjie> 自己打内核
<roylez> MeaCulpa: aix 53 tl12 sp3，抽风了，ip设了连不到外面，重装
<pityonline> ScarletWolf: 太久
<wjie> FC15中
<pityonline> tenzu: arch 麻烦呀
 * GNUdog 欢迎大家加入 RHEL 的大家庭
 * tenzu 觉得这一刻kk人机合一了
 * pityonline 我成客户了……
<wjie> K是机器人？
<ScarletWolf> ^k^ 也知道12.04是LTS么。。。。智能。。。
<^k^> tenzu 又不是第一次
<wjie> ^_^
<tenzu> ^k^: 那倒是
<wjie> 还会交互
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<tenzu> ^k^: 本尊冒出来让我ban一下
<wjie> ^k^:真高级
<roylez> GNUdog: 买不起啊，打折不？
<GNUdog> roylez, desktop 很便宜啊
<^k^> wjie, 那是你最终的答案吗？  ㍡ 
<^k^> tenzu 不聊了，要忙去了
<wjie> ^k^:是啊，交互功能不错啊，你是MM还是GG
<GNUdog> $39 似乎
<tenzu> ^k^: 目送
<^k^> .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: trace过么
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa:  I used too much of his time, he might be busy right now.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 说不定只是别人抢了你ip而已
<MeaCulpa> luojie-dune: ???
<GNUdog> adam8157, 李蛋蛋，我也遇到 AVC 发疯的问题了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ip ping不通。似乎这个sp已经渣了。貌似sp4出了，我升过去
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
 * adam8157 我还在看GR, 你们已经开始吹水了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 周五我们中午去吃好的
 * adam8157 目击
<CyrusYzGTt> FPLA 新協議規定，必須按照原作者要求的協議發佈，軟件歸作者所有
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 这个, 哪个协议不是这样的么? 这简直就是版权两个字嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 你沒有看到以前的和ubuntu的是歸發行方所有的麼
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 哦, 那种是放弃版权了?
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 基本上开源协议都没有要求放弃版权, 版权所有者保留这种权利, 包括撤回. 有的时候, 例如emacs会要求进源码树的放弃版权, 以及GPLv3要求不得撤回
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 好吧，，我繼續使用fedora 15之後的版本
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 要求放弃版权的, 基本上都是些商业协议...
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/zooze.png 看这字体怎么样？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 這次修改是因爲 gnome3上有要求不能修改gnome3發佈的緣故。。還有 sql注入軟件得以進入fedora的源
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 啊? gnome3要求的是不能修改源码 还是不能修改协议 还是不能修改版权人啊
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 估计是版权人什么的吧...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 錯，是界面和源碼
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 你已经开始16了? 还是rawhide?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,用f15
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,f16在虛擬機中測試
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 不让修改源码... 这还是自由软件么? 最多像mozilla那样, 修改源码之后不得以moziilla的商标发布...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ rawhide還沒有測試安裝，，發現vbox對新版的fedora不太支持
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 這是因爲新界面的緣故，，說這是歷史時刻，希望在第一次保留原味
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 有link么?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 不過從f16開始，，可以修改了，，也將會默認開啓桌面，，還有恢復 pannel的窗口顯示了
<luojie-dune> ofan:  GNU unifont?
<ofan> luojie-dune: no
 * mayli luguo
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • Gvim中修改Zencoding快捷键无效？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344289 按照网上方法在win32下可以用c-e快捷键，但是在 ubuntu下面貌似和本身快捷键冲突，改成其他任何键也不起作用。网上找了很久没有找到解决方法，求助 = = 版本是7.2的。 Code:   let g:user_zen_settings = {   \  'indentation' : '  ',   \  'perl' : {   \    'a ...
<Laputa> ubuntu 11.04 用的界面是不是gnome3?
<luojie-dune> Laputa: no
<Laputa> then what..  modified gnome2 by ubuntu ?
<luojie-dune> Laputa:  Unity, another shell.
<luojie-dune> Laputa: by the Boss and his team
<Laputa> 那个panel看起来还蛮像gnome3的那个完样。。
<luojie-dune> ofan: stop it, what is the font?
<ofan> luojie-dune: zpix ex2
<ofan> luojie-dune: fixed-width
<luojie-dune> ofan: ... he copied glyphs from nowhere I knew...
<ofan> luojie-dune: http://i.imgur.com/Ff32I.png
<luojie-dune> ofan:  alright alright, I never use much CLI programs like that. my IRC always on GUI like now Opera/ or Home Chatzilla.
<ofan> luojie-dune: Opera sucks
<ofan> kvm是跟主机共享内存么？
<freeflying> 11% [==========>                                                                                         ] 81,863,678   311K/s  eta 49m 27s
<freeflying> roylez: 我今天从cdimages.ubuntu.com上的下载速度
<ilovezoe> 426350K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  4%  135K 19h22m
<freeflying> ilovezoe: 你用的啥网络
<xscide> 起床了 - -
<Pwnna> 睡觉了
<Pwnna> 晚安
<luojie-dune> Pwnna:  bye
<xscide> 。。
<xscide> Pwnna,  早安
<Pwnna> ..
<Pwnna> 23:03
<luojie-dune> ofan:  how about you?
<Pwnna> ..
<Pwnna> good night
<ilovezoe> ..晚安。。
<luojie-dune> Pwnna:  sweet dream
<ilovezoe> freeflying: 不是下载iso. adsl.
<Evanescence> 有人开发maemo的吗？怎么安装ctags，我找不到这个包
<jyfl987> http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2962242  这个有意思 老外在调查移民第几代的
<ofan> luojie-dune: now I'm satisfied with my Terminal font look
<tenzu> ofan: which font?
<ofan> tenzu: zpix ex2 with antialiased on
<tenzu> ofan: I'm using monaco, 14
 * adam8157 dejavu
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<adam8157> roylez: 你们的网还没好么
<roylez> adam8157: 好了啊
<adam8157> roylez: 有好事儿没?
<roylez> adam8157: 有，中午有人请吃饭
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧, 我净请别人
<tenzu> roylez: 吃啥?
<roylez> tenzu: 有人提升，请客
<tenzu> roylez: 你啥时候生?
<iGnome> 就知道吃。腐败的家伙。
 * tenzu 拜神
<roylez> tenzu: 没戏吧
<iGnome> 来研究下画桌面
<BILLYKANE> linux有什么漂亮的panel推荐下不？
<BILLYKANE> fbpanel、tint2？
 * roylez 鄙视用木纹的
<tenzu> roylez: 你赶紧升了,我去投靠
<adam8157> roylez: .
<adam8157> tenzu: .
<debianer> 请问，现在自己建立的网店，付款问题怎么解决？
<tenzu> adam8157: 你不去?
<debianer> 还有，商品图片要随时更新
<adam8157> tenzu: 怕变成张江男啊
<roylez> tenzu: 你要投靠，现在就可以啊
<adam8157> tenzu: 有几个妹子成天给我讲张江男的笑话
<iGnome> bs 不会cairo的
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<tenzu> adam8157: 张江男?我out了
<iGnome> 都打倒
<adam8157> tenzu: 上海 张江, 主席上班的地方
<tenzu> roylez: 包吃包住包妹纸么?
<adam8157> iGnome: ...卖萌神
<iGnome> tenzu: 你有老婆了
<roylez> tenzu: 自己包吃包住不包妹子
<tenzu> roylez: 只包妹纸我就去了
<iGnome> 妹子，现在 roylez自己都缺，还包你
<tenzu> iGnome: 你不也有
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<adam8157> roylez: 18摸都在啥地方哦, 上海在张江, 北京在上地, 都是IT民工的聚集地...
<MeaCulpa> .
<iGnome> 不求人， tenzu
<MeaCulpa> 张江下班的时候你跳楼都能砸死人
<tenzu> adam8157: 原来张江是个地名...
<roylez> adam8157: ...死蛋蛋，乌龟生
 * adam8157 哦? 什么情况, 刚才神说的...
<MeaCulpa> 龟腚
<iGnome> adam8157: 为什么你老被欺负。。
<adam8157> iGnome: 因为我"小纯洁"
<iGnome> 改一个nick吧。
<adam8157> iGnome: 求神庇护
<roylez> MeaCulpa: aix 53 tl12sp3真的有毛病，alt_disk_copy似乎都废球了
<iGnome> 我给你取一个好听的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 何不直接alt_disk_install? 哦... aix5
<MeaCulpa> aix5 你都折腾...
<iGnome> avatar8157
<adam8157> iGnome: 不用了, 要改好多地方,麻烦
<adam8157> iGnome: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我从来都是alt_disk_copy -Pall -d
<GNUdog> iGnome, eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeexpres
<iGnome> 围观整天折腾机器的
<iGnome> GNUdog: ..干嘛
 * adam8157 叫的好亲热
<GNUdog> iGnome, 没事儿，刚扔了几个 job，等结果中
<adam8157> GNUdog: 发信, 等回信中...这个errata貌似有问题...
<xscide> 。。。
<GNUdog> adam8157, 啥问题
<MeaCulpa> roylez: aix6开始直接alt_disk_install了
<tenzu> 土神到处打倒别人
<adam8157> GNUdog: 内核报错"BUG: ***!"
<adam8157> GNUdog: 有几个tier1总这样...
<GNUdog> adam8157, 我去看看去
<adam8157> GNUdog: 搜索我的job, 那几个tier1的就是
<luojie-dune> ofan: whatever font of your choice... Im stick with liberation sans...
<luojie-dune> ofan:  I am asking are you going to sleep?
<luojie-dune> being quiet now
<ofan> luojie-dune: nope,I slept a lot yesterday..
<freeflying> GNUdog:
<GNUdog> freeflying, ？
<dabao_01> 哈哈！又弄到两个Wifi密码，爽啦！
<ofan> dabao_01: BS
<debianer> dabao_01: 你用什么弄到的？
<dabao_01> 从女同事那弄到的0(∩_∩)0
<dabao_01> 吃饭喽
<luojie-dune> ofan: Im leaving
<xscide> 要的 还是破的 /。？
<luojie-dune> ofan: are you on OS X?
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ New Wahoo 12.00 build with rendering and Speed Dial improvements
<feng> 有人？
<feng> 大家说句话啊
<tenzu> 喵
<Gun^Rose> 喵？！
<Gun^Rose> @@~
<tenzu> 难道要汪汪?
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗚嗚
<xscide> 。。。。都是动物- -
<xscide> ^k^, ..hi
<^k^> xscide, 你好。  ㍤ 
<BILLYKANE1>  ㍤
<xscide> 有木有 关于 ubuntu 的书 推荐一本
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<adam8157> tenzu: 恭喜啊, 刚吃饭去了
<tenzu> adam8157: 谢谢啊,我还没吃
<adam8157> tenzu: 证书都拿到了, 还留在坡国干啥
<tenzu> adam8157: 国内工作还没搞定
<xscide> tenzu,  你拿啥证书了？
<adam8157> tenzu: 祝顺利 :)
<tenzu> adam8157: 谢谢啊
<tenzu> xscide: 学位证
<xscide> tenzu, - -高学历的 人才
<tenzu> xscide: 我不是人才...
<xscide> ten
<xscide> tenzu,  - -初中毕业的 路过- - 你已经是人才来
<tenzu> xscide: 我没练废就不错了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 没关机按钮了，即时更新，问题多多 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344305 没关机按钮了，不完整跟新就放出来了，即时更新，问题多多。 统计信息: 发表于 由 stevenctao — 2011-09-06 11:59
<xscide> tenzu,  - - 好吧。相对来说 自学好点 为了各种证书学 貌似真的很累
<MeaCulpa> 干嘛要回国
<MeaCulpa> 在彼国打工嘛
<jyfl987> linux下有没有量产工具？
<jyfl987> 想量产个u盘
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 啥叫量产...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 我也想知道 win下的量產USB在linux下被稱做什麼？？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... 这也太过了 http://ieemdai.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/20gb001_.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 他凭啥做港大的throne...
<xscide> 0 0 ！
<^k^> > $proxy_addr ; nil
<ilovezoe> 使用opera看论坛真是爽死了
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 大概就叫 flash tool
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..flashrom貌似有，，不過，貌似是刷bios的
<xscide> ilovezoe, 有什么爽的?
<ilovezoe> xscide: 平滑滚动、搜索特效等
<MeaCulpa> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/154090.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 累犯再出击：二女误买纸糊笔记本电脑_警告!_cnBeta.COM
<xscide> ilovezoe, - -呃。。
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: uflash?
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 说起来 这些奇怪的小众的硬件工具 在win32下的蛮多的
<ilovezoe> 二女O:-)
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..嗯，我說的是linux下的flashrom..
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ USB你用 parted不就是麼。。或者 fdisk mkfs
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 直接在u盘上装也是可以的
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 只是ubuntu太大 我就一个1G usb
<hug_> 有人知道QQ网盘的原理吗？
<jyfl987> 看来要搞搞 puppy了
<OT_iux> jyfl987: pyppy不错
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..好吧，，不說了，，我也不太懂
<CyrusYzGTt> hug_§ 我剛下載，，發現 了些奇怪的 hash 值，，不知道是破解本地的機器還是 網盤的密碼
<CyrusYzGTt> --- Hash table keys for warning below:
<CyrusYzGTt> --> root
<CyrusYzGTt> --> inode/directory
<CyrusYzGTt> --> l17
<jyfl987> OT_iux: 好多年以前用过 不过后来发现了 tinycore
<OT_iux> jyfl987: 额，tinycore是啥……
<jyfl987> 其实搞个 debian minimal 带个aptitude就差不多了
<OT_iux> jyfl987: 我用的这个puppy是有人已经预载了汉化包= =
<jyfl987> OT_iux: 我知道 国内有 小芭比 这个remaster
<jyfl987> OT_iux: 以前我就在他们频道里
<OT_iux> 恩··
<OT_iux> jyfl987: 反正我也就是这个200多M的玩意载在U盘里，偶尔当工具用用
<jyfl987> OT_iux: puppy那些工具对我无用 所以还是tinycore好 就10m 想要什么自己再打包进去
<jyfl987> 我想带着个 build-essential + lua + python全库安装
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 自己做一個就是
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啥量产啊, 刚在睡觉
<jyfl987> adam8157: u盘量产阿
<jyfl987> adam8157: u盘可以量产成一个usb光驱的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 为啥要量产
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我都是在优盘上装grub2来的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 一个freedos 一个puppy 一个debian
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这样你就可以走u盘安装一个iso了 虽然grub也可以载入iso 但是总有一些乱七八糟的问题 那个量产是模拟个硬件 就没问题了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你在内存里放iso?
<adam8157> jyfl987: grub的iso不是你以为的那个意思
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那三个都可以自己写启动项...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 什么？
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=344312
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - sqlite 真不能修改field的数据类型？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 第一次量产把优盘速度搞废了, 再也不碰这些玩意儿
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但是我用u盘载iso老是系统起来后这个那个的问题
<jyfl987> 尤其是设备的识别问题
<adam8157> jyfl987: grub那个只是可以挂载loop而已, 真正能不能启动它决定不了
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 用idle=mwait 不過這個參數會在 2012正式取消，，
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哦 你的已经启动啊, 那应该没啥问题
<adam8157> jyfl987: 反正不弄量产, 坚持自己写启动项...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是阿 我昨天装ubuntu  启动都没问题 分区也可以了 后来却卡在 安装基本系统上
<jyfl987> 现在有个厂商推出了一个usb设备 你放个iso进去 给你模拟出usb光驱出来读
<jyfl987> 这种硬件模拟的 我比较放心 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 软件模拟很多东西避不过去
<adam8157> jyfl987: http://www.adam8157.info/blog/2010/05/boot-freedos/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 给优盘添加FreeDOS启动项 at Adam's
<jyfl987> adam8157: 自己写grub我又不是不会
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不是, 去看memdisk那段
<jyfl987> adam8157: memdisk我也玩过 诶
<jyfl987> 那个 unetbootin是自己写bootloader的 还是用 syslinux/grub
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我的意思是说软件模拟会有不足的地方, 例如memdisk
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对阿 所以我比较信赖硬件模拟
<jyfl987> adam8157: grub还有个内存映射模式 我内存那么大 其实是可以接受的 就是那个貌似也不稳定
<adam8157> 一样的, 进了保护模式就找不回来原来的东西了
<fyodor_> iGnome: FYI，xda 上的 dev arco 将 .35 kernel port 到 Tattoo 上了，目前反馈称，运行良好。:P
<CyrusYzGTt> 不知道是不是kernel.org被黑了，，還在審計中，，不能git pull了。。？？
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: linux临时在github上开了个repo
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 从被黑就没有更新了
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..額，，知道，，不過換repo很麻煩，我不會操作，，到時還要換回
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 加个remote不就行了
<xscide> GyrusYzGT   黑客 都 但疼 - -
<jyfl987> linux口无遮拦 得罪了好多高级黑客
<jyfl987> 估计是想给他个小惩戒
<adam8157> 转: "torvalds: Is there some way to just turn off github pull requests? They're all jokes."
<xscide>  都蛋疼。 估计 内网渗透 顺点资料出来  然后以示威胁
<jyfl987> 额 有许多搞位内核的大牛
<xscide> jyfl987,  你也是搞网络安全的？
<iGnome> fyodor_: 额。看邮件没。有2个问题的。
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..額，不會
<jyfl987> xscide: 不是
<CyrusYzGTt> xscide§ 你跟誰說話。。??
<xscide> CyrusYzGTt,  刚才看错了- -
<iGnome> fyodor_: 换了go桌面。桌面没问题了。
<CyrusYzGTt> xscide§ 嗯，
<jyfl987> adam8157: 原来 unetbootin是装个grub2的
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ google不是要放棄這個項目麼？？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我挺喜欢grub 1的那种配置
<iGnome> 啥
<adam8157> jyfl987: 估计变了, 它就是分析之前的启动项, 改成它的loader的配置而已...
<xscide> 貌似这里面 木有搞 网络安全的？
<fyodor_> iGnome: 你用上了？啥邮件？
<iGnome> fyodor_: 给你发邮件，难道当垃圾邮件了？
<iGnome> 我只是换了桌面管理。
<ofan> 求推荐vps
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<ofan> 求推荐vps
<xscide> 国外的？
<ofan> ..
<fyodor_> 不会啊，你在我好友中。但我确实没收到.. iGnome
<ofan> ..
<ofan> 求推荐vps
<roylez> iGnome: .
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你来啦？
<palomino|working> 我来了3个多消失了
<palomino|working> 小时*
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: T_T
<roylez> palomino|working: 三个小时了啊，豆子磨完了没？
<palomino|working> what?
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马不拉磨的么？
<palomino|working> 奔驰在草原上 , roylez
<palomino|working> 自由自在 , roylez
<MeaCulpa> 那些日系宅男品味太差了
<MeaCulpa> http://letaoba.info/2011/09/%e7%be%8e%e5%a5%b3/5172.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 小泽玛利亚空降杭州muse[22P] _ 美女 _ 乐淘吧
<roylez> palomino|working: 原来是野的啊。那有没有找斑马二奶？...
<MeaCulpa> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/154064.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 中国制造之痛：一部iPhone只赚4美元_cnBeta 博文精选_cnBeta.COM
<palomino|working> ..... , roylez
<palomino|working> 现在老骥伏枥了
<roylez> 老卧槽不好的。。。
<jiero> roylez: 哦。
 * roylez 觉得自己很不厚道...
<jiero> roylez: 我看着。
<roylez> jiero: 啥？
<jiero> roylez: 把时间当作朋友。
<roylez> jiero: .
<jiero> roylez: 承认“希望自己的欲望马上获得满足” 是自己的天性就好办了。因为,
<jiero> 平静接受并且正确认识自己的天性是改变天性的第一步。
<jiero> roylez: 这样么。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 偌大一个Clear Quest, 搜索能力还不及BugZilla, 很容易开出Dup来
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个你就别提了
<ofan> 求推荐vps
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: RH用啥Issue Tracking?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: bugzilla
<jiero> ofan: 你买最贵的就好了。。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...唉... 简单实用
<ofan> jiero: 买不起
<ofan> ramhost迟迟不开新主机
<jiero> ofan: 买其次的
<fyodor_> http://www.douban.com/online/10917653/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 来秀一下你屎一般的代码...
<roylez> ofan: ramhost...听名字挺美
<ofan> roylez: 恩 看上去也不错
<debianer> 小米手机我总是不能进入排队网页啊
<debianer> 进去就说错误
<jyfl987> debian businesscard那个iso是什么用的 那么小
<Evanescence> jiero: 你知道n900上的ctags包在哪里有吗？我找来找去找不到
<jiero> Evanescence: 没听说过。
<Evanescence> jiero: ctags啊，你不知到？？
<ofan> 求推荐vps
<Evanescence> jiero: 用vim的人肯定知道
<jiero> Evanescence: 我从不用vim
<ofan> 求 推 荐 v p s
<Evanescence> jiero: 额。。。
<xscide> jiero, 你蛋疼不- - 我擦
<jiero> xscide: ？
<jiero> xscide: 为啥用vim呢。
<xscide> jiero, 发错来- -我说 内个求 vpn  的呢 == 我擦
<ofan> xscide: 是vps不是vpn
<jiero> ofan: 直接用oneleaf卖的那个不行？
<jiero> ofan: 论坛里不少人用。
<xscide> ofan,  恩  vps  淘宝 搜索  木JJ
<xscide> ofan,   他那 的 vps 还行
<Evanescence> 还行怎么行？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那个unetbootin就是把iso文件提取出来复制到u盘里而已哈
<xscide>   钱还行 配置还行  速度也还行
<jiero> xscide: 山东人？河北人？
<xscide> jiero,   河北
<jiero> xscide: :D 我竟然能猜了
<xscide> jiero,   我擦- -这有啥好猜的
<jiero> xscide: 忘了我吧。
<xscide> jiero,   我了个去 - -我就木记得你 - -
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Fcitx 4.10 皮肤 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344319 Menu也是半透明的，截图背景挑错了。 PS：对于qi e 和 qie 之类的分不出来啊，还好有云。 PS2：这个云和windows上输入法里的云好像有区别，就像是把云输入法当作一个选项嵌进去了。 xiaqie.png Fcitx.theme.anohana.zip 统计信息: 发表于 由 jadeity — 2011-09-06  ...
<jiero> 问一下，是不是只要知道了账户、密码和IP地址，就可以登录默认安装的Linux桌面发行版计算机
<adam8157> jiero: 不一定开了sshd哦
<jiero> adam8157: 局域网就不需要了，是吧？
<adam8157> jiero: 你靠啥登录?
<xscide> 在 勾搭妹子 用 irc聊天  哈哈
<jiero> adam8157: 我不知道啊，我直接用手机连接的。
<roylez> adam8157: 有新蛋优惠券没？
<debianer> xscide: 妹子用IRC的都不骚吧
<adam8157> roylez: 没有新蛋帐号, 你要买啥? (为啥问我要!
<jiero> adam8157:  通过一个叫做 phonestream的软件，直接发过去文件
<roylez> adam8157: 你是蛋蛋啊
<jiero> adam8157: 蛋蛋？
 * adam8157 T_T
<roylez> adam8157: 不想买啥，觉得你可能有，然后就问问
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 蛋蛋。。。这名字好
<Evanescence> jiero: 可以啊
<xscide> debianer,  我不认识几个 妹子--  对我来说很神奇了
<jiero> roylez: 你让我想起了那个好多蛋的东西。
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: roylez 你们这些坏人
<jiero> Evanescence:  是么。。。这样也太不安全了。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 你传的没啥东西把，可以复杂点，做本地代理，ssh端口出去
 * adam8157 Frantisek Hrbata终于上线了...
<jiero> Evanescence: 好吧。我没有知道任何你说得这些知识。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我也不知到，我只是知道这样可行，你可以看ubuntu的wiki，了解这些知识，然后就做到了
<roylez> adam8157: 现在不少人用coffeescript了...javascript真造孽
<jiero> Evanescence: 关键是跟我问的有关与否我也无法判断。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 你好高级, 懂这么多lang...
<roylez> adam8157: 不懂
<adam8157> roylez: 上面说话风格像不像ee
<Evanescence> jiero: 额。。。
<Evanescence> 你们最多的已经搞定了多少门语言？10门？
<roylez> adam8157: 不明白你指的是哪一句
<roylez> adam8157: http://jashkenas.github.com/coffee-script/
<^k^> ⇪ title: CoffeeScript
<adam8157> roylez: "你好高级"
<xscide> 你真厉害- -
<medicalwei> 不知道會不會中文…
 * medicalwei 搞不定中文
<jiero> roylez: 谢谢啦。。。我以后需要写javascript类的东西，也许能用上那个coffeescript
<roylez> adam8157: 。。。没一点点ee的味道，你离神的距离远到不能用光年来计算
<medicalwei> javascript is the new assembly!
<jiero> roylez: 谁能继任“神”性？
<ilovezoe> 。
<roylez> jiero: 崽崽
<adam8157> roylez: 这语言是js功能性的子集, 然后做了语法的转换?
<Evanescence> 这里最厉害的是ee？
<roylez> adam8157: 或许不是子集吧，就是语法转换
<jiero> Evanescence: 家里用光纤的神啊。。。膜拜。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我是说编程那种，用光纤啥的是物理问题
<adam8157> roylez: 肯定有缩, 多种实现路径变成单一的方式, 减少复杂性. perl-->py 那种
<jiero> Evanescence: 怎么评价。不知道。啥是最厉害呢。
<adam8157> roylez: good parts of JavaScript in a simple way.
<adam8157> roylez: 它这对比真吓人.
<roylez> adam8157: 其实这个都无所谓吧。没必要用上所有的语言属性。只要语法简单，能够解决大部分的问题，那就成功了
<roylez> adam8157: javascript的可读性差太多了
<Evanescence> roylez: 这样python算不算？
<adam8157> roylez: 不懂js, 但是怕有的重要细节被隐藏了, 导致歧义什么的, 由繁至简很难哦
<roylez> Evanescence: 算吧。语言的功能不是唯一重要的，可读性也很重要
<adam8157> roylez: 不说了, 上个厕所开会去...
<roylez> adam8157: 厕所基友会啊
<MeaCulpa> 盆底肌松弛，静脉曲张
<MeaCulpa> 这种会，不能久开
<jiero> http://i.imgur.com/xhiF4.jpg
<metbsd> cdr难不难学的
<xscide> 基友 0 0！
<MeaCulpa> .
<metbsd> 有人用corel draw吗
<freeflying> metbsd: inkscape就有人用，这里没人用corel draw
<metbsd> inkscape啥玩意
<jiero> xara 还是最棒的。
<jiero> 没办法。
<jiero> 买下xara吧。。。谁有钱
<jiero> roylez: 我有时候觉得自己很傻。。。看了这书以后我觉得自己还是傻了好些。。。
<roylez> jiero: Do not do stupid things, and you can feel a burst out of 50% - 75% of more happiness. 几天前在一篇文章里面看到的，很赞同
<jiero> roylez: in contrast, Im very easily to feel happy, even though the happiness is small and I want enlarge it.
<xscide> 话说你们英语都很好艾- -求教育
<jiero> xscide: 稍等。
<jiero> xscide: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=340968
<^k^> ⇪ title: 水区水贴?
 * roylez cannot fix the bug with his tiny brain and go for a dump instead...
<jiero> roylez: let other do it.
<xscide> jiero,  什么稍等？
<jiero> xscide: 你没看到第二个回复？
<xscide> jiero,   木号- -
<jiero> xscide: 好吧，我本来不是发在水区的，我移动出来。
<xscide> jiero,   看见了 - - 我擦
<jiero> xscide: 好吧。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:00
<xscide> jiero,    我也应该  xx 英语来
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  3minutes remaining
<jiero> xscide: 那么就去做吧。
<jiero> xscide: 把屋子里都写满英文，然后看到那些就用英文理解明白意思，你就成功了。
<xscide> jiero,    找了个 老师。。 目前处于 背单词阶段
<jiero> Xscide: 全英文释义。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何安装u盘上的iso http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344331 想通过u盘安装，U盘上放一个iso镜像，用grub引导，应该怎么做啊？那个initrd.gz和vmlnuz有什么讲究不？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 novesky — 2011-09-06 14:49
<jiero> xscide，卸载你电脑上的中文字体 :)
<xscide> jiero,     - - 我xx   那我一天啥都不干了
<jiero> xscide: 随意你怎么学把 :)
<xscide> jiero,     - - 先努力记单词 再说 起码能看懂人家说什么
<jiero> xscide: 可以直接看 wordnet，装 stardict然后 wordnet包。
<xscide> jiero,     。。可以试试去
<ofan> 为毛我的双币信用卡 总是不好用？ 有了解的么？
<alpha080> 啥卡？
<alpha080> 哪个xx银行的？
<ofan> 中银的 visa和mastercard
<jiero> ofan: 不知道。
<jiero> ofan: 感觉你应该申请两张卡。
<ofan> 在很多网站上都无法直接用
<jiero> ofan: 网站？
<ofan> jiero: 我用了5张
<jiero> ofan: 不是吧。。。怎么会
<alpha080> 呃，5张？？
<ofan> jiero: 说我的卡被declined
<alpha080> 是不是银联卡阿？那个被visa 给 毙了
<ofan> 然后paypal 添加不上卡，现在好不容易添加上了，还要等扣钱
<jiero> ofan: 就是扣钱啊。不过不要等也没关系，已经支付了。
<ofan> paypal是有多垃圾啊 不能跨国支付
<ofan> jiero: 这只是认证 不是支付
<jiero> ofan: 我买Humble Indie Bundle时，银行里都没钱。
<jiero> ofan: paypal垫上了？
<alpha080> 你用速汇金还更快点
<jiero> ofan: 不是信用卡。
<ofan> jiero: 我去实体店刷卡没事  凡是那种直接输卡号交易的 基本都不行
<ofan> jiero: 没垫上  交易失败
<jiero> ofan: 好吧。。。我是本地银行的。
<jiero> ofan: 所以你要问当地的中行。
<ofan> 蛋疼的。。
<jiero> ofa
<ofan> 老美就是想让人去办本地银行的账户
<ofan> 转账各种手续费
<jiero> ofan: 工作提前没做好，就要后来作了。
<ofan> nnnd
<jiero> ofan: ？手续费？
<ofan> jiero: 国内转到本地银行有手续费的
<jiero> ofan: 本地银行转账不需要手续费吧。
<jiero> ofan: 那是当然。。。
<ofan> jiero: 直接刷信用卡就没这么多事了
<jiero> ofan: 信用卡有卡费吧 3%
<ofan> 办本地银行还要往里面存钱
<ofan> jiero: 卡费刷几次就没了
<jiero> ofan: 说得是每次都 3%
<alpha080> 怎么可能？？
<alpha080> jiero: 不是年费么？
<ofan> jiero: 那个我好像没有
<jiero> alpha080: 我以前让同学帮忙买东西告诉我的。
<iGnome> jiero: 你那是高利贷
<jiero> 哈哈
<ofan> jiero: 貌似就大笔的交易有
<jiero> ofan: 可能不是一样的卡
<jiero> iGnome: 哦。
<iGnome> roylez: 出来溜溜
<alpha080> 不可能吧，打个电话问客服好了
<jiero> iGnome: 你让3%
<iGnome> 啥
<jiero> 爱
<ofan> 上哪找客服。。
<jiero> 讨厌的输入法。。。
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 你手机？
<jiero> iGnome: 算了。。
<ofan> 蛋疼的一开始说没有任何问题
<jiero> iGnome: 不是。
<xscide> 蛋疼阿 - -跟国外人聊天 我说我是  cn 的  人家直接给我 来句  u horny  我擦
<iGnome> 中国银行的，开通查询，只能查开通这个月的。nnnd
<microcai> xscide: ? 啥意思？
<alpha080> iGnome: 太烂了吧，这服务
<iGnome> xscide: 幸好不懂。
<iGnome> alpha080: 那是。难道我之前的记录，都没了。这烂银行。
<jiero> xscide: 我也不懂。
<xscide> microcai,  你好色 - - 的意思  我考
<iGnome> xscide: 啥地方土语吧。
<jiero> xscide: 我更不懂了。。。
<iGnome> 你这都懂
<microcai> ^k^ 是谁的 bot ?
<iGnome> 是kk
<iGnome> lkk
<iGnome> 带k的家伙
<^k^> microcai, 这取决于历史背景，因为它不时变化。  ㍧ 
<xscide>  我纠结来 。。我说  no  人家说  why   瞬间无语来
<iGnome> xscide: 那你说你是妹朵
<microcai> iGnome: 记录没了还不好？
<microcai> iGnome: 我要是中东的疯子高兴死
<iGnome> 不知道死kk改什么名字了。
<xscide> - -人家直接跑了  我xx的
<iGnome> 。
<jiero> xscide: skype？女的？
<iGnome> 女的，懂这些？
<alpha080> wtf
<xscide> jiero,   随便找了个 房间    聊天的
<m7yang> 都是程序员？
<jiero> xscide: ？？？irc？
<xscide> 恩
<iGnome> 我都念了几十年的perfect，发现读错了。 jiero
<xscide> jiero,   恩
<jiero> xscide: 。。。
<iGnome> 法语读音
<adam8157> microcai: 肿么了? 刚在开会
<jiero> xscide: 别乱搞。。。irc都是有目的性的
<m7yang> Ubuntu China LoCo Team是在这吗
<microcai> adam8157: 就知道开会
<jiero> iGnome: 没关系，我经常念错。
<microcai> adam8157: 开会好看你女上司
<iGnome> 。。
<xscide> jiero, 俄。。。很强的目的性？
<adam8157> microcai: 你疯了吧
<microcai> adam8157:  :X
<jiero> iGnome:  http://www.moddb.com/mods/etxreal
<iGnome> microcai: 你啥输入。。。。乱搞
<^k^> ⇪ title: ETXreaL mod for Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory - Mod DB
<microcai> adam8157:  :D  施主莫生气
<adam8157> microcai: 你要知道有的玩笑可以开, 有的玩笑是不可以开的啊...
<iGnome> 。。。这乱的。这mod怎么对得上哦。
<jiero> iGnome: 不要担心，念错了还可以改正的。
<adam8157> microcai: 刚找我干啥?
<microcai> adam8157: 邀请你去一个 chanle
<microcai> adam8157: 邀请你去一个 channel
<adam8157> microcai: 啥子?
<iGnome> jiero: 说不定过几天，崽崽比我会读些了。 nnnd
<microcai> adam8157: 你 yas 一下嘛
<adam8157> microcai: yas是啥
<jiero> iGnome: 你不知道我妹一直纠正我英语么。
<adam8157> microcai: sina....
<xscide> 。。。
<iGnome> 教育部没规定小学一个班满员人数？？？
<iGnome> jiero: 那还好嘛。有人纠正
<adam8157> microcai: 我去sina的频道干啥
<xscide> jiero,  哇 有人规范你的英语  真好- -
<m7yang> Ubuntu China LoCo Team不在这？怎么都再聊天？
<iGnome> 小学都67人一班
<jiero> m7yang: 你都没问啥问题，大多irc里也聊天的。
<microcai> adam8157: 凑人数
<microcai> adam8157: 你就挂着吧 555 555
<jiero> m7yang: 你泡泡就知道了。除了那些很复杂的。
<adam8157> microcai: no...
<iGnome> 死乐，不出来
<adam8157> microcai: 我工作的频道好多都没加...别说公共的了 还是你们公司的
<jiero> m7yang: 如果你不喜欢这样，来支持我！
<zer4tul> adam8157: sina在freenode有频道？
<microcai> adam8157: 是我的. ..
<alpha080> 小学不是45人一个班么？
<jiero> m7yang:  http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/28481/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Idea #28481: "Comfort New User by voice, and matching system" - Ubuntu brainstorm
<jiero> iGnome: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/28481/
<alpha080> iGnome: 超编了阿
<adam8157> zer4tul: microcai建的
<jiero> iGnome: 也过来说说。。。
<alpha080> iGnome: 去湓那个学校吧
<zer4tul> adam8157: faint
<adam8157> microcai: 你的我也不加...我现在开了10+个频道, 三个公共, 其它都是内部的, 忙不过来了
<jiero> alpha080: 你小学时候多少人啊，我那时63人。
<m7yang> 这有Ubuntu Prospective Developer吗？
<zer4tul> adam8157: 我晕，你们内部沟通是用irc的？
<adam8157> zer4tul: yep
<zer4tul> adam8157: 很赞
<m7yang> 或者有谁给ubuntu做开发贡献的吗
<jiero> m7yang: 不知道，大概没有把。问freeflying
<zer4tul> adam8157: 比度娘用自己的im软件靠谱多了
<xscide> adam8157,  。。公司是it的？ 这么专业？ irc聊天沟通？
<freeflying> m7yang: 你打算做贡献？
<zer4tul> xscide: it公司也没几个会用irc沟通的
 * microcai adam8157 <<----  工作就是 IRC 聊天的繁忙人士
<adam8157> zer4tul: 还是邮件好, 可追踪. 小问题才irc
<iGnome> jiero: 脑暴打不开。骨骼都打不开。
<jiero> m7yang: 他是Canonical 雇员
<zer4tul> adam8157: 嗯
<m7yang> 是呀
<xscide> zer4tul,  有的- -好多都是 员工自己 架设- -
<metbsd> 兄弟们，国外有哪些免费B2B啊
<zer4tul> xscide: 作为官方沟通手段的少之又少
<freeflying> jiero: 其实我是 Ubuntu Developer
<zer4tul> xscide: 自己假设的大部分只是玩玩而已
<jiero> m7yang: 说吧。你有目标吗？没目标我们给你
<xscide> 免费的 b2b 很少艾
<jiero> freeflying: 哦。
<zer4tul> xscide: s/假设/架设/
<zer4tul> freeflying: tx？
<freeflying> zer4tul: what is that?
<xscide> zer4tul,   还好吧。 反正比 qq 好多了 - -
<zer4tul> freeflying: 没啥
<m7yang> 什么样的目标
<jiero> m7yang: 你可以跟着freeflying。
<m7yang> 好的
<jiero> m7yang: 你可以随意抓取一个Ubuntu Brainstorm的主意实现，现在帮我想主意  http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/28481/
<iGnome> m7yang:  freeflying 是猎头。
<xscide> 0 0!
<xscide> 猎头- -
<iGnome> jiero: 打不开的，还发。
<jiero> iGnome: 真的？？？
<jiero> iGnome: 难怪就一个回复的。。。
<iGnome> 哪句
<freeflying> m7yang: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved
<m7yang> 我不是文案，我想找点编程的事情，C/C++什么的
<freeflying> m7yang: 参看这个文档
<freeflying> m7yang: https://launchpad.net上一堆的bug
<jiero> m7yang: 帮忙解决中文的bug吧。比如输入法的，和unity的。
<xscide> freeflying,  网站的 bug？
<m7yang> 我已经注册了Lauchpad帐号，现在需要一些进一步的指导，比如fix bug的流程，是不是bug report里面说的版本我要拿source下来重现？
<m7yang> 怎么拿? GIT?
<ofan> 有用过ec2的么？
<m7yang> 输入法我IBUS没什么bug呀，我主要是想给firefox改改bug，觉得它越来越慢
<jiero> m7yang:  ibus和java程序一起就出bug了。
<m7yang> 开会了，review我的代码，我下次再来问你们....
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 调查一下，直接安装的11.10 beta1，内核版本已经是3.0.1了吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344337 我是从alpha3更新到现在，内核版本仍然不是官方说的3.0.1，而是3.0.0.10 统计信息: 发表于 由 funicorn — 2011-09-06 15:40
<zer4tul> freeflying: 貌似我认错人了
<Evanescence> 怎么寻找空目录，用find命令
<microcai> Evanescence:  find empty dir
<roylez> iGnome: .
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<Evanescence> 又上不了google了。。。
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<Evanescence> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<xscide> 上  google.tw
<adam8157> roylez: T_T
<xscide> 香港的 时不时的 会抽风
<CyrusYzGTt> http://imagebin.org/171232
<Evanescence> xscide: 直接。com的
<CyrusYzGTt> http://imagebin.org/171232
<CyrusYzGTt> http://imagebin.org/171232
<CyrusYzGTt> http://imagebin.org/171232
<xscide> 好邪恶的图
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<xscide> Evanescence,   WWW.GOOGLE.TW
<fanzeyi> 怎么邪恶了。。
<xscide> 我想邪恶了- -
<jiero> roylez: 我终于知道 囡囡 是什么意思了。。。
<xscide> 。。。
<roylez> jiero: ...
<roylez> jiero: 你应该回头去补小学语文
<debianer> jiero: 是什么意思
<xscide> jiero, 你知道 基友啥意思不- -
<jiero> roylez: 真的从没学过这个字。
<jiero> debianer: 女儿或者宝贝
<jiero> xscide: 知道，很多人说，大概就是男和男关系很好。
<debianer> jiero: 这个我早就知道
<fanzeyi> jiero, homosexual
<xscide> jiero,  就是 gay - -  不过 大部分 说的 都是开玩笑的- -
<roylez> xscide: 基在粤语里面发 gay 的音
<iGnome> roylez: 又练习gay的发音？
<xscide> roylez,  不懂 粤语- -
<roylez> iGnome: 死仆街神
<jiero> roylez: 。。。囡囡一般是女儿的昵称，亦有宝贝的意思。在近年却成了流行语，用来形容一些进行援助交际的少女，她们的行为简称“援交”。
<iGnome> roylez: 你们那边有会画root的没。有会编程的没。
<debianer> 囡囡，读音nannan
<freeflying> zer4tul: 你当是 tualatrix
<roylez> jiero: ... 你说的这种用法广东比较多
<iGnome> 找一个会的来，我投奔py去。
<jiero> debianer: 几声？
<roylez> iGnome: 画root？
<jiero> roylez: 百科上抄录的。。。
<xscide> 2声
<iGnome> root窗口
<roylez> jiero: 平生
<freeflying> iGnome: 终于不玩perl了？
<roylez> iGnome: 问斗篷啊
<fyodor_> http://imagebin.org/171233 有遇到这种情况过么？貌似是高版本的 Xorg 引起的..
<iGnome> 有人搞定这事情，就不玩了。
<iGnome> 斗篷不知道
<jiero> roylez: 。。。好难读。
<CyrusYzGTt> 楠楠=男男=囡囡=囝囝=囡囝=男囝=難難
<roylez> iGnome: 蛋蛋呢？
<xscide> 。。。
<iGnome> 是编程的？
<roylez> iGnome: en
<fyodor_> iGnome: 看那个 ]，是破的..
<jiero> roylez: 蛋蛋是神奇宝贝的一种。植物。
<iGnome> fyodor_: 啥。。破的
<iGnome> adam8157: 出来看一个
<xscide> 貌似你们都是 关于计算机行业的?
<fyodor_> firefox 中还有别的字符也是破的，中文都有哦，好神奇。 iGnome
<ScarletWolf> iGnome: 为什么转向python了？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 江、浙、沪那些地方用。。。我家同辈的只有男的，所以么。。。没听过。
<iGnome> fyodor_: 别玩fx
<adam8157> iGnome: 我刚上厕所回来...
<iGnome> ...
<iGnome> adam8157: 会在root上画图不。
<fyodor_> 不玩了。但这 urxvt 也这样就不应该了
<adam8157> iGnome: 啥root哦?
<iGnome> 给你一个帖子。
<adam8157> iGnome: x的啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 蛋蛋=淡淡=單單=丹丹=旦旦=但但=撣撣=眈眈=啖啖=簞簞
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=88&t=344206  adam8157
<iGnome> 搞定这个。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Gtk在root窗口画图，不会取expose信号。
<iGnome> 我投奔你
 * adam8157 我就是没有op啊, 有op踢死你们
<iGnome> 我会给你op的
<xscide> 。。。
<adam8157> iGnome: 不会gtk
<lainme> adam8157: 支持
<iGnome> adam8157: 随便什么语言
<xscide> 我xx ==
<roylez> lainme: ...
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> 哼哼, OP在手, 万事不愁
<iGnome> 只是取信号的事情。 adam8157
<roylez> adam8157: 给你帽子了，蛋蛋
<xscide> 。。。如此给力- -
<iGnome> 都2，3天了，没搞定。
<adam8157> roylez: 你先放过...你属于被虐狂, 总是要求被踢
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<iGnome> 嗯。踢了乐乐
<roylez> adam8157: 那帮我踢下神，行不？
<xscide> 。。
<fanzeyi> 把^k^踢掉就可以放心玩OB了~~
<xscide> 哈哈
<adam8157> roylez: 那不行, 你们这些坏人, 只有ee关心过我. 问我几次了"为啥他们老欺负你" 555
<fanzeyi> T.T
<fanzeyi> .r d100
<Oicebot> fanzeyi进行检定: 1d100=52=52
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 悲哀的 dan^2
<fanzeyi> ...
<roylez> v5
 * adam8157 通体舒畅啊
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ...靠
<roylez> dan^2v5
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 反正你经常被踢被ban, 你也习惯了
<jiero> 有人发现 OnLive可以通过wine得到的浏览器运行。。。。
<xscide> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> http://www.flickr.com/photos/avl-photography/6116293608/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Kim Denman | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 不習慣，都還沒有被解除封印，就不能踢
<iGnome> adam8157: 9494. 赶紧帮我看那怎么搞。
<Oicebot> 标题: Kim Denman | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我现在知道我google reader每天上千的更新是啥了，都是mm图
<fanzeyi> ,oicebot off
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt lol 你就是讨厌。你看。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: o了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ OK
<iGnome> 天天求人
<xscide> google+ 也好多mm图
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ..你留下收尾不好，，
<roylez> 就是不知道求神
<iGnome> 斗篷都被他念怕了的
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 神只有在 iGoogle的時候纔好說話
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 六面佛？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 我現在研究 cuda沒有時間鳥他
<iGnome> 。。。。还牛皮了
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ ..我不喜歡佛，，換別的
<iGnome> roylez: 准备干嘛
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 港大宝座给储首辅坐...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 啥？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 好久的新闻了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 沦陷啊
<iGnome> adam8157: 乖乖。认真去看代码了？
<iGnome> 额。。。。
<MeaCulpa> :P
<adam8157> iGnome: 不懂你那个哦
<iGnome> adam8157: gtk也不懂？
<SIDU> table(id,date,name)=>如何找出每个 name 的最大 date
<iGnome> 那qt
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 港大百年，拍照留念，一群人簇拥着储首辅，储首辅坐在Throne上
<iGnome> 随便啥的，只要实现画图。
<SIDU> 备注，table 比较大，
<iGnome> adam8157: 要不，找边上会的人。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不奇怪。港大的校长永远是特首或者港督，执行校长永远是Vice Chanceller
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa, you recalls me a game... Warcraft 3: Frozen of Throne
<SIDU> select * from tab a,(select name,max(date) date from tab b group by 1) as c  where a.name=c.name and a.date=c.date
<adam8157> iGnome: 图形的东西啊, 我只是在bcm的板子上画过(用他们的库), 其它没搞过
<iGnome> 那你复制，跑一下看看效果。
<iGnome> 看来还是要找教主。。。
<iGnome> jinghua: 出来溜溜了啊。
<iGnome> 额。斗篷还在
<SIDU> 因为 tab 比较大，join 比较慢，有什么好办法没有 ？
<wzlxx> 群里兄弟谁在淘宝买过黑莓？
<wzlxx> 翻新机
<SIDU> wzlxx: 是个手机？
<wzlxx> 嗯
<SIDU> wzlxx: 买那个做什么呢？
<wzlxx> 玩玩
<SIDU> wzlxx: 婴儿的手指头好用
<wzlxx> 汗
<SIDU> wzlxx: 我是傻想。我也没有用过。
<wzlxx> 手机很好，就是不知道上面的质量如何…
<phoenixlzx> hi
<phoenixlzx> 有没有翻译组的...？
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍨ 
<phoenixlzx> An incoming message has been received  这个蛋疼的翻译
<adam8157> phoenixlzx: 收到一条新消息
<phoenixlzx> 就这样...？
<phoenixlzx> 收到一条传入消息...蛋疼
 * Oicebot 说，phoenixlzx你坐姿不正确。
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<phoenixlzx> 这谁又把oicebot开了..
<phoenixlzx> !rppk Oicebot
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx掷出了20，砸倒了O icebot，获得了 22 点经验值！（从O icebot处吸取 11 点）
<phoenixlzx> OK
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<ScarletWolf> !rppk Oicebot
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"CyrusYzGTt发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf掷出了 11，击败了O icebot，获得了 98 点经验值！
<phoenixlzx> .oicebot off
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
 * adam8157 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<sikao_lfs> !4w
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<phoenixlzx> 清净...
<ScarletWolf> 怎么把它拉回来。。。
<roylez> n
<sikao_lfs> on就回来了
<sikao_lfs> 被踢了。回不来了。
<wolftankk> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-L0jqiblm15I/TmTqdLppiqI/AAAAAAAAEmk/P-c_Jgd1X0k/w300/60621669201109042013182624937542619_007.gif
<sikao_lfs> 其实大家可以进#Oicebot里玩。可惜那人太少，玩不了。
<phoenixlzx> 翻译这个telepathy-kde，靠，烦死我了
<phoenixlzx> 刚想说玩bot进#oicebot
<phoenixlzx> A highlighted message has been received  highlight怎么翻，高亮？还是...重要？
<BILLYKANE1> 翻译阿，好阿，等你的工作成果了
<MeaCulpa> 高亮
<BILLYKANE1> 高亮不太象
<sikao_lfs> google翻译那个单词 突出？ 一条突出的消息？还是一条未读的消息？
<sikao_lfs> 一条未读要求注意的消息抵达？
<BILLYKANE1> 具体还是得看软件那个界面上的提示
<phoenixlzx> 就是 收到一条重要消息
<phoenixlzx> 不管了
<sikao_lfs> 恩。得前后文判断。
<phoenixlzx> buzz，这个还翻译吗？不用了吧
<sikao_lfs> 重要Important ？
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 4小龙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344346 Screenshot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2011-09-06 16:27
<ilovezoe> 一条未读重要消息？
 * microcai LCD点距越小越好，面积越大越好 
<Evanescence> 请懂英语的人说明下，这个是什么软件http://home.iae.nl/users/reinc/TLF-0.2.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: TLF Distribution page
 * microcai 我希望在  19' 的 LCD 上看到 16000x9000 的超大分辨率，同时使用  1000DPI 的字体. 那看东西的效果叫一个字： 爽
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 19太小，屏幕越大越好
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 你玩ham?
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 什么是ham啊？
<ScarletWolf> Evanescence: 一个命令行模式的为hamradio设计的网络登录、争夺工具。。。话说hamradio是什么
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 国内玩ham的大多是老头了
<MeaCulpa> 业余无线电
<MeaCulpa> 册那
<Evanescence> 哦，明白了，果断玩，我越来越古董了，。。。。。
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> ham还是很有意思的
<MeaCulpa> 不过要小心，我国玩这个，要在无线电办备案
<MeaCulpa> 不要私设电台，ham间通信可以
<jiero> microcai: 1000DPI的？
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 电脑上的无线电是什么硬件支持的？我没听说过笔记本上有无线电设备啊
<Evanescence> 那个软件里面的参数一大堆。
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 不知，不懂
<MeaCulpa> 模拟电路现在是高级玩意儿了
<microcai> jiero: 自己算，  16000x9000 分辨率， 19' , 那字体要显示起来舒服，不得 1000dpi 啊
<microcai> Evanescence: 一般没有的。
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 是在telnet上的？我开启后，是打开了telnet
<jiero> microcai: 是么。。。我觉得90就可以了。。。
<iGnome> 10dpi吧。也可以
<jiero> microcai: 和字号也有关系。
<jiero> microcai: 把你的字号都改超大超大。
<microcai> jiero:  ... .. 1000dpi 的屏幕你用 90dpi 的字体 ... ......
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 也许吧
<microcai> jiero: 字号是按照尺寸来的，不是像素 ....
<jiero> microcai: 是像素把。。。因为都是矢量的，随意缩放。。。
<adam8157> jiero: dpi太低的话, 矢量也没意义了
<microcai> jiero: 算了，对牛演奏肖邦的乐曲～～～
<adam8157> microcai: 小盆宇啊
<jiero> adam8157: 只要字号够大，也行。。。DPI不上升。
<microcai> adam8157: 还有70分钟煎熬下班
<adam8157> microcai: 困了
<jiero> 用 96 号字。
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> adam8157: 下班把。
<adam8157> microcai: 其实, dpi要算的, 和你的实际dpi不符的话字体大小也显示不对, 缩放的字号也是由dpi算来的
 * adam8157 码农讨论这些没意义, 大小合适就OK, 精确是设计师追求的
<adam8157> jiero: 嗯, 准备走了
<jiero> adam8157: 我是设计师 :D
<wolftankk> 5点就能下班了?
<adam8157> GNUdog: 大概是说gnome3的协议不让改默认外观什么的
<adam8157> jiero: 乱码了, 谁是?
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<jiero> 算了。
<GNUdog> adam8157, 哦，本来这个 Gnome3 就挺傻逼的了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 他们觉得很完美, 不让改默认外观...
<adam8157> jiero: 我这里显示" ���是设计师"
<jiero> adam8157: 我。
<adam8157> jiero: 这样啊...
<jiero> adam8157: 又是乱码。。。
<adam8157> 没乱哦
 * adam8157 不知道为啥irssi偶尔就犯病
<adam8157> GNUdog: 困死了, 准备下班...反正那些个人晚上才能回我邮件...
<GNUdog> adam8157, 靠，又翘班
<adam8157> GNUdog: shifted to tonight(WFH)
<GNUdog> adam8157, 鬼才信
<adam8157> GNUdog: 登录上来看嘛, 搞不好周末要调休...又要NHO, 还出错
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<WhiteMoon> MeaCulpa: 你倒是多点还跨站登录啊。
<GNUdog> adam8157, 切
<adam8157> GNUdog: 在别的时区, 介词是啥?
<GNUdog> adam8157, 来吧，如果你要周末调休，我就也考虑周末来一趟
<adam8157> GNUdog: 介词是啥哦?
<GNUdog> 工作日休息才是王道，人少，去哪都方便
<adam8157> GNUdog: 算了 用at好了, 这个poor english啊!!
<GNUdog> adam8157, 啊？
 * GNUdog <--- 初中之后就没上过英语课了
 * adam8157 闪人
<tenzu> testing
<tenzu> 测试
<^k^> tenzu, ....  ㍩ 
<pityonline> 困死啦
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoon: 常挂
<tenzu> pityonline: 睡
<pityonline> tenzu: 自己找了点儿事儿
<tenzu> pityonline: 睡觉？
<pityonline> tenzu: 导入前几天照的相片
<tenzu> pityonline: 准备上图了？
<phoenixlzx> 嗯嗯，有了telepathy-kde，quassel和kopete以及konversation都可以不要了
<phoenixlzx> 不错不错
<xscide> hi
<tenzu> yo
<^k^> xscide, 好  ㍩ 
<xscide> 我回来了- -
<jiero> 讨厌。
<xscide> 。。。
<xscide> ^k^, 我不好- -
<^k^> xscide, 您是从哪里得到你的坏？  ㍩ 
<jiero> ^k^，我最好
<xscide> ^k^,  跟 mm聊天 发现我太纯洁了。
<^k^> xscide, 说：“你是一个纯度MM聊天”就是这样的\n\n  ㍩ 
<jiero> xscide: 我不会跟MM聊天。:D
<xscide> ^k^,  。。。人工智能- - 表示你理解错了
<xscide> jiero, 。。。假象- -
<if_else> 各位兄台，哪个工具可以查看 网络的流量，丢包，等情况的？谢谢
<^k^> xscide, 休息一下...  ㍩ 
<xscide> ^k^,  。- -
<xscide> 你去  51cto 搜下 有个 终端下的  忘记软件叫什么名字了
<xscide> 关键词  不为人知的24款软件
<xscide> 或者你直接 google 也行- -
<phoenixlzx> 嗯嗯，这回列表下载全了
<phoenixlzx> hi
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍩ 
<xscide>  hi
<phoenixlzx> 啊..居然不能tab，还不能显示谁说的话
<phoenixlzx> 再试一遍..这样..
<phoenixlzx> 啊...居然还是不行..就是不显示说话的人..
<OT_iux> @@
<microcai> OT_iux:  把你的机器人开起来
<microcai> !4w
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..被 dan^2 踢的
<OT_iux> 开啦= =
<OT_iux> 要玩可以去 #oicebot 啊
<ScarletWolf> .oicebot on
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 那裏人少
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<OT_iux> 恩
<OT_iux> 可是 freeflying 会杀人？
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 會的
<OT_iux> freeflying: 你要踢玩bot的，
<OT_iux> freeflying: 而不是被玩的
<OT_iux> 下班
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 可惡的
<savr> hi
<savr> when do you think china is going to get LTE?
<^k^> savr, 好  ㍩ 
<savr> nihow
<c933103> ……？
<Oicebot> 这位同学，请给自己指定一个个性化的名字吧！ 用 /nick 名字 命令可以随意改名。首位不得为数字。
<savr> ?
<savr> oh smart chinese people
<savr> w
<savr> when is china going to get LTE?
<c933103> LTE=?
<GNUdog> 4G
<c933103> BTW the one just speaking Chinese is a bot
<adam8157> savr: depends on gov's feeling
<jiero> save time for something useful
<jiero> thats not the way awake Chinese's eco
<c933103> ...In HKSAR we already having LTE
<savr> does anyone know how the gov is feeling?
<jiero> Latest technology replacement need funding.
<adam8157> savr: depends on random()
<jiero> gov? change the people then gov will change eventually.
<jyfl987> roylez: 听讲你搞了个ar方案的无线网卡
<c933103> ..China mobile may want to develop their own 4G technology asap and then promote it to overseas....
<savr> ummm
<savr> why?
<savr> we just dropped wimax
<savr> we don't need another format to waste money on
<c933103> ...i mean the 4G based on tdscdma...
<adam8157> amazing things happens in this amazing country
<c933103> *TD-SCDMA
<jiero> who care about projects that not making money
<savr> will it be compatible ?
<ScarletWolf> savr: read news from the official medias and you'll know what the gov is thinking.
<savr> well have you read anything about 4G?
<savr> all my googling talks about the iphone
<savr> hmmm found something
<ScarletWolf> savr: Currently they're promoting 3G...Very few news talks about 4G.
<savr> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2011-07/11/content_12873730.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: China Mobile ambitious to lead 4G tech | Companies | chinadaily.com.cn
<savr> late 2012-13
<c933103> ... the TD-LTE+ ....
<savr> so if I get a new phone now without LTE
<savr> LTE will be available before I get a new phone
<savr> "The report expects China Mobile, Bharti (India), and Softbank to launch TD-LTE services in late 2012 or 2013, which would cover nearly 2.7 billion people, or 39 percent of the world's total population, in the three countries."
<savr> "Miao Wei, minister of the MIIT, said in April that China plans to commercially promote the TD-LTE technology nationwide within three to five years."
<savr> Chinese media is better than the west but even then the media sucks
<jiero> I don't know, I just bought a phone and having no intension to get another one... maybe next one would be the N9, also not a 4G phone.
<savr> don't they have people reading this stuff before it is published?
<jiero> Chinese media not telling anything true.
<savr> my current phone is 3 years old
<jiero> All Chinese writers lie
<ScarletWolf> savr: Chinese media are departments of the gov.
<jiero> savr: I just bought a 1.5years old phone- second hand.
<savr> jiero: I also got this second hand 1.5 years ago
<jiero> savr:  :D
<savr> I need to replace it now
<savr> but I also want to have access to LTE speeds once available
<savr> so I need to plan the phone I choose carefully
<jiero> savr:  ok, I really don't know how fast do you need...
<savr> so China Mobile will be testing LTE in Hangzhou
<savr> http://tech.sina.com.cn/t/3g/2011-01-04/01585055379.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ title: TD-LTE规模试验启动幕后：中移动寄望抢跑4G_通讯与电讯_科技时代_新浪网
<CyrusYzGTt> ...那麼貴的東西，我才不買，用2G足夠了，，雖然不安全
<tusooa> echo *
<tusooa> say for glob '*';
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"CyrusYzGTt发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<Oicebot> 1分钟了... 还没任何人报名吗...
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... CyrusYzGTt真可怜...大家谁理一下ta吧。
<jiero> !4w
<Oicebot> jiero 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
 * jiero push CyrusYzGTt
<jiero> 晚餐时间么。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..幹麼？
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... 还没其他人报名吗...(3缺1可以打 !4w start 强制开始，连三个人都没有的话……唉……)
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w start
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w start
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<jiero> Oicebot 你应该报名
<jiero> 还有谁在啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... 还缺2个人啊...我要睡着了。
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w start
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w \start
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w\ start
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<moriramar> 我暈，Linuxtoy好慢呀。
<Oicebot> 3分钟了... CyrusYzGTt真失败呀，人都喊不齐，散了吧。
<moriramar> !4w
<Oicebot> moriramar 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<moriramar> 我暈，Oicebot出bug了？
<moriramar> !4w
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 你開吧。
<OT_iux> !4w
<Oicebot> OT_iux 加入了游戏。目前玩家为CyrusYzGTt,jiero,moriramar,OT_iux。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w start
<jiero> moriramar: 那个linuxcount你报名了吗？
<moriramar> jiero: 那是什麼？
<Oicebot> jiero已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> moriramar已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> OT_iux已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 2月30日黄昏，蛋疼的人們在表妹的房間上刀山。”[ID 1448 ]
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt,jiero,moriramar,OT_iux 的游戏结束了。
<^k^> Oicebot:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<jiero> moriramar: linuxtoy的新条目，大概就是统计。
<moriramar> jiero: 哦。我沒呢。現在LinuxToy打開的很慢。
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<jiero> moriramar: 统计linux用户数目
<moriramar> jiero: 話說在哪？
<jiero> moriramar: http://linuxcounter.net/
<moriramar> 哦，Linuxcounter。
<^k^> ⇪ title: LiCo - The New Linux Counter Project
<jiero> moriramar: 换新管理者了，4年没动了。
<jiero> !4w
<moriramar> jiero: 我記得我最早的時候注冊了。
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"jiero发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... 还没其他人报名吗...(3缺1可以打 !4w start 强制开始，连三个人都没有的话……唉……)
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... 还缺2个人啊...我要睡着了。
<dumb1224> what is this game?
<Oicebot> 3分钟了... jiero真失败呀，人都喊不齐，散了吧。
<Oicebot> jiero,CyrusYzGTt 的游戏结束了。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 你不會強制開始麼
<dumb1224> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"dumb1224发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<jiero> !4w
<moriramar> 要3個人才能玩。
<Oicebot> jiero 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<dumb1224> !4w
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<dumb1224> -_-b
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:我没在关注。
<jiero> moriramar: 你也来啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..好吧，，我選擇暫時原諒你
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... 还没其他人报名吗...(3缺1可以打 !4w start 强制开始，连三个人都没有的话……唉……)
<jiero> !rppk CyrusYzGTt
<Oicebot> jiero掷出了 19，骰子碾过了C yrusYzGTt，获得了 123 点经验值！
<CyrusYzGTt> !rppk jiero
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt掷出了 12，瞄准的是j iero，却不知把骰子丢哪里去了，j iero开始反击！
<Oicebot> j iero掷出了 2，摔倒在了CyrusYzGTt面前
 * jiero 哼哼：竟然敢说暂时
 * CyrusYzGTt 就說暫時
<dumb1224> please be patient with me,,hehe
<c933103> !4w
<Oicebot> c933103 加入了游戏。目前玩家为dumb1224,CyrusYzGTt,jiero,c933103。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<moriramar> jiero: 不玩……
<Oicebot> c933103已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> dumb1224已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> jiero已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<c933103> …
<jiero> c933103: 去和Oicebot谈谈
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 月亮碰触地球的霎那，boogie在你家jire的話真的只能暫時相信。”[ID 1449 ]
<Oicebot> dumb1224,CyrusYzGTt,jiero,c933103 的游戏结束了。
<jiero> 啥啊。。。
<c933103> 我打的地點是 你家
<jiero> 狗屁不同。
<dumb1224> mine is 'charactor'
 * jiero 对着dumb1224耳朵大叫：魁首！
<gplfeng> wowubuntu挂了....
<jiero> dumb1224:  BTW, why using a nick ... dumbness...
<dumb1224> jiero: ?
 * dumb1224 feels bad....
<jiero> .Oicebot hug dumb1224
 * Oicebot 开心滴飞扑 dumb1224 ,滚成一团，蹭蹭。
<CyrusYzGTt> dumb1224§ 不會跟 蛋蛋一樣都是 md5 的轉錄吧
 * dumb1224 flushed...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam = 8197
 * dumb1224 brb
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 5
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 一樣，，意思就是 不要武器 是個和平主義者。。
 * jiero 特别希望整人玩。
<alpha080> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"alpha080发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<alpha080> 窘= =！
<jiero> roylez_ 主席太狠了。。。
<alpha080> oicebot 我对不起你！
<roylez_> jiero: 每天几次的来，太烦了
<alpha080> Installing (6 of 145) media-libs/libpng-1.4.8
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • ifconfig 消失了？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344364 今天突然发现这个命令消失了，什么情况？以前可以的啊，不记得更新的时候提示我删掉了。。。 安了net-tools包又回来了 统计信息: 发表于 由 Luke Croft — 2011-09-06 18:56
<kikupotter> 我一开始能拨号成功并且上网，过两三分钟马上就网页打不开了，但是网络显示未掉线。。这是怎么回事
<kikupotter> 有人知道吗
<kikupotter> 谢谢
<alpha080> ping and ifconfig
<kikupotter> ping  dns 通不了
<kikupotter> eth0 link encap:以太网 硬件地址 00:23:8b:83:32:4c
<kikupotter> UP BROADCAST MULTCAST MTU:1500 跃点数：1
<kikupotter> 接收数据包：0 错误：0 丢弃：0 过载：0 帧数：0
<kikupotter> 发送数据包：0 错误：0 丢弃：0 过载：0 载波：0
<kikupotter> 碰撞：0 发送队列长度：1000
<kikupotter> 接收字节：0（0.0 B） 发送字节：0（0.0 B）
<^k^> kikupotter:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<liemehoc> 问个正则表达式<[^>]*>
<liemehoc> 怎么解释
<phoenixlzx> hi
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍫ 
<phoenixlzx> ^k^:你还活着？
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 是的，我确信我还活着，判断。  ㍫ 
<mao> 怎么搜索ftp内关键字啊，大家给个思路
<Guest48257> liemehoc: 就是匹配<>中的内容
<Guest48257> liemehoc: <fsafdsfewf>啥的
<cfy> liemehoc: <>中不能有>
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助 unix高级编程在嵌入式中的作用！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344372 刚刚接触嵌入式这个行业，在培训班里学习，现在学习到高级编程这一块，但是对高编在嵌入式中的具体作用不是很了解，现在学的有点茫然，希望有懂的朋友能给解释下！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 somnusqiyun — 2011-09-06 20:09
<kikupotter> cfy, 联网能上一会，但是没几分终网页就打不开了。。怎么回事呀，网络连接一直显示正常啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> ...................|||||||||||>>>>>>>>
<liemehoc> [^>]的作用是什么
<liemehoc> <.*>不行吗
<liemehoc> 噢
<liemehoc> 知道了
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 自問自答的
<roylez_> cfy: cc好久不见
<liemehoc> CyrusYzGTt: 惭愧，反应慢了
<CyrusYzGTt> liemehoc§ 你繼續，我繼續圍觀
<liemehoc> CyrusYzGTt: 试了一下就知道干吗用的了
<alpha080> 七月的人民上车了，
<CyrusYzGTt> liemehoc§ 好吧，吾暫時不圍觀汝
<alpha080> 他是传媒的大学生，
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ 動車？？
<alpha080> 七月的人民你走好， 八月的人民天堂里见；
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ eemm
<alpha080> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk7ihmug7a0&feature=player_embedded
<^k^> ⇪ title: YouTube - 七月的人民 字幕版
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ ..有不用翻牆的地址麼？
<alpha080> 自己google阿，这不是基本技能么？
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ 不是，，吾發現吾已經很久沒有翻牆了，，
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ 梯子都基本失效了，，想更新，還是得翻牆，，嗚呼哀哉
<alpha080> 你缺乏锻炼阿。。。多翻有益身体健康
<alpha080> 哦，我是通过地道的
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ 嗯，最近我SY超過24小時了，
<alpha080> 刷牙？
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ SY強身，YY強國
<alpha080> CyrusYzGTt: 你有洁癖？
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ 你在裝純
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ you 太 YD了
<alpha080> 小心李白
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ 不理你，我去看youku聊齋
<alpha080> 看聊斋也能sy, 牛
<CyrusYzGTt> http://luke.asia/2011/corporations-fight-for-control-over-technology/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Corporations fight for control over technology | Luke.Asia
<toupar> ...
<toupar> 心境到了，一切都不是问it
<toupar> 问题
<CyrusYzGTt> 你們不覺得 聊齋裏的美女都很貞烈麼。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.archive.org/details/Tech_tuesdaysEp.4fedora
<^k^> ⇪ title: Tech_Tuesdays Ep.4 "Fedora" : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • ubuntu11.04无法正常关机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344379 我是个新手，刚刚接触linux，安装了ubuntu后又下载升级包什么的忙活了半天，结果重启后无法正常关闭计算机，正能强制关闭！有哪位高手能帮帮我解决这个问题啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yanrongliang — 2011-09-06 20:51
<savr> hi
<savr> will china develop its own version of utf-8?
<^k^> savr, 好  ㍬ 
<xiangfu> savr, then it should not named 'utf-8'
<savr> well they make their own version of LTE and still call it LTE
<cfy> roylez_: 一直在打dota
<roylez_> cfy: .......
<roylez_> cfy: HoN？
<cfy> roylez_: 刚刚打好。。。
<cfy> roylez_: hon?
<ScarletWolf> cfy: HoN是个类似dota的游戏，有linux客户端
<roylez_> cfy: 不至于打了几天了吧？好久不见了。最近我都只有拿 adam8157 找乐子
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 哦，那我是在win7
<adam8157> roylez_: T_T
<cfy> roylez_: 这么惨？
<adam8157> roylez_: 80-80-80/100-100-100
<savr> anyway off to dance in the street with another 200 chinese
<cfy> adam8157: ....
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋你来啦！
<adam8157> cfy: 我不堪骚扰啊, 你要经常出现啊
<ScarletWolf> +o是什么意思？
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: op
<roylez_> ScarletWolf: 就是可以踢人了
<ScarletWolf> roylez_: ...
<cfy> adam8157: 这个。。。。。
 * mayli 状态不好
<roylez_> cfy: 连fetch.io丢包严重阿...
<cfy> adam8157: 你有op了呀。还不行动。。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 不能满足那个受虐狂
<mayli> roylez_: fetch.io 是个好工具
 * adam8157 去把最后一组做了
<cfy> adam8157: 加q先。。。。
<cfy> roylez_: adam8157我回自己寝室去。。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/drxEJ.jpg
<mayli> what is real~
<jiero> mayli: what do you believe.
<roylez_> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/JHDLF.jpg
<mayli> Ffcck you!hfhyhdsvzchd
<mayli> jiero: nothing
<jiero> roylez哦。那是什么。。。那个套装。
<jiero> mayli: then you are preparing to die.
<roylez_> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/6f2jx.jpg
<savr> hi
<roylez_> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/pJRBw.jpg
<^k^> savr, 好  ㍭ 
<mayli> jiero: ... i'm preparing to work out to run
<savr> does anyone want to recommend me a css/html/javascript coder?
<mayli> savr: vim
<adam8157> roylez_: 好恶心
 * adam8157 今天做得快
<roylez_> adam8157: 啥？
<savr> mayli: who is vim?
<roylez_> adam8157: 那是圆珠笔...
<adam8157> roylez_: 那个图
<roylez_> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/oLsVV.jpg
<jiero> roylez: http://i.imgur.com/Gz4Zm.jpg 我喜欢这样得
<roylez_> jiero: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/tb3g3.jpg  这个是内涵图
<adam8157> roylez_: - -
<roylez_> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/Z2B0c.jpg   1911年，尼亚加拉瀑布
<jiero> roylez。。。你搞来这么多怪怪的图，怪叔叔。。。
<roylez_> jiero: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/l5FQj.jpg
<adam8157> roylez_: 怪叔叔
<roylez_> 死蛋蛋
<roylez_> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/JY31q.jpg
<roylez_> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/nHlGA.jpg
 * mayli 不做无聊之事，何遣有涯之生
<jiero> roylez_ 拍照的相机质量不行，不知道中间夹的是什么。
<roylez_> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/APrPJ.jpg 米国的交通，旧金山，比芝加哥我见过的更夸张
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 圖片質量不行，，換1080p是起碼的最低標準
<jiero> roylez哦。
<roylez_> jiero: http://imgur.com/DJaYA
<^k^> ⇪ title: imgur: the simple image sharer
<jiero> roylez 呀，这人也这么搞啊。以前见过上面放玩具的。
<CyrusYzGTt> 502 Bad Gateway//
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ Oicebot 來了，，你不踢一下麼
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 直到它找踢
<soiamso> roylez  单向10 车道 ？
<roylez_> soiamso: 恩
<roylez_> soiamso: 进出城的主干道就这样
<soiamso> roylez 果然是路越宽 越塞
<roylez_> soiamso: 基本上不塞，只是排得满
<CyrusYzGTt> http://i.imgur.com/oWmvF.jpg
<soiamso> roylez 国内好像没有单向10车道的公路吧
<roylez_> soiamso: 有的县城有个几百米这样的
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 那是米國的洲際公路吧，瞎猜的
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 嗯，我就啓動它一下
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 不是，每个大城市都这样
<tusooa> .oicebot off
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> http://i.imgur.com/ceQul.jpg
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 看过
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 这是。。。
<grxixi> 问下ubutu用哪个播放器
<roylez_> mplayer
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f12279723o1p0.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 穷人孩子早当家 实拍各地农村的小大人 - 【拍客】无钱食宿 山里贫困生骑马上下学 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<CyrusYzGTt> mplayer
<grxixi> 谢谢
<grxixi> 找不到阿
<grxixi> spmplayer?
<grxixi> smplayer
<grxixi> CyrusYzGTt: 是吗？
<grxixi> smplayer?
<iGoogle> grxixi: 系统带了totem
<CyrusYzGTt> smplayer是mplayer其中的一個前端
<iGoogle> grxixi: 要折腾，去看wiki。里面一堆播放器。
<grxixi> iGoogle: 没有自带阿，电影播放器?
<iGoogle> 是这个啊。
<grxixi> iGoogle: .SWF的文件不能播放
<Oicebot> grxixi进行判定，结果为 (4,5)+(0)=9
<jiero> roylez HP TouchPad 16GB  $299啊。不是 $99
<lainme> grxixi: 插件。gstreamer-xxx
<iGoogle> 应该可以。没解码器会自动下载的。
<iGoogle> gstreamer蛮完善了。
<grxixi> iGoogle: 插件已经安装了，但是提示错误
<iGoogle> 通常是bad ugly 那些解码器的包。
<roylez_> jiero: 你哪里看的？
<iGoogle> 提示错误，那你换播放器吧。那没法。
<grxixi> 提示GStreamer遇到了常规支持库错误
<jiero> grxixi: 哦。可能不太标准的封装，用 vlc/mplayer类实验把。
<jiero> roylez  http://www.mobicity.com.au/hp-touchpad-16gb.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: HP TouchPad 16GB | MobiCity
<if_else> 各位兄台，这个网络工具是什么：http://img.ddvip.com/2008_11_13/1226588115_ddvip_9030.jpg
<if_else> 可以树形的查看 不同协议下的各个端口的流量的！谢谢
<iGoogle> jiero: 你个富2代啊。又买设备？
<roylez_> jiero: 恩，价格都改回来了
<jiero> iGoogle: 连电脑都没有，我还买这个？
<iGoogle> if_else: 试试iptraf。不记得可以tree查看
<iGoogle> jiero: 你的设备，不都是高级的嘛。
<jiero> iGoogle: 现在一点钱都没。等消息。
<iGoogle> 。。
<jiero> iGoogle: ？？
<jiero> iGoogle:  我有什么设备？
<iGoogle> @lerosua 你这手机，今年就会玩坏了的。 @eexp01 如此甚好，可以买新手机了。但我希望下一部是有NFC功能的。
<iGoogle> 看这斗篷。败家的。
<jiero> iGoogle: 买N9，财主 :)
<tusooa> 原来exp也开始用twitter了
<tusooa>  :em70
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<tenzu> tusooa: exp是谁?
<tusooa> tenzu: exp, exp.exp, eexp, eexp01, eexpress, iGoogle
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 銷魂頭MM，下半身是GG的傢伙，，，那是 神的宗稱
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 銷魂頭MM，下半身是GG的傢伙，，，那是 神的宗稱/都是宗族的，，其他都是分支
<jiero> tusooa: 太多马甲了，比我还多。
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 我总是想到exponential
<fitha> 偶第一天来
<fitha> 不要下偶啊
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 我想到的是 咦，死皮
<tusooa> jiero: /me Use-Firefox Use-CMake Use-Arch Use-GentooLinux ib-perl tusooa- tusooa_
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 你当他/她/它面说吧
<jiero> tusooa: 怎么查询呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 在着說。都看到的，
<tusooa> jiero: /msg NickServ info
<tusooa> -NickServ- Nicks      : tusooa Use-Firefox Use-Arch Use-Perl ib-perl
<tusooa>            Use-FVirtWinMan tusooa_
<if_else> iGoogle: 兄,iptraf 不是这个界面的
 * jiero 只注册了3个 jiero archl luojie-dune
<tenzu> tusooa: Sorry, you can't follow this user (because they're blocking you).
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 你應該叫 阿姨
<tenzu> T_T
<tenzu> 我真不招人待见...
<tusooa> tenzu: 你那，protect啥
<tenzu> tusooa: 这年头不都流行加个锁么
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> Server is down or being upgraded. Please try again later.
<tusooa> HTTP Code:502
<tusooa> Details:error
<tenzu> tusooa: 那,missing也加锁了
<iGoogle> if_else: 那就 iftop。 lol
<iGoogle> tusooa: ... 干嘛
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 又想+b
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 不是 大神=大嬸=阿姨麼，我記得以前都是這樣叫你的
<if_else> iGoogle: 兄，iftop 也不是这个界面的！
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 还叫过小依
<iGoogle> if_else: 。。 那自己找。。
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 哦，知道了，，我記下了
<if_else> iGoogle: 兄，你有用 gentoo 不？
<tenzu> tusooa: 啊,fo上了
<iGoogle> 不贱兔。 你找别人。比如薇菜
<iGoogle> cfy:
<iGoogle> tusooa: 你也是贱兔吧。
<iGoogle> 找他们
<if_else> iGoogle: 兄，找到了，源里没有：nettop 不是 jnettop
<if_else> iGoogle: http://www.lissyara.su/articles/freebsd/trivia/nettop/
<^k^> ⇪ title: NetTop - приложение для мониторинга сетевой активности FreeBSD
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> 俄国的啊。
<tenzu> ™
<jiero> 这里还是这些人啦，老友记。。。
<jiero> 没有闲聊的新人
<tenzu> jiero: 难道你想让这里全是gossip girls?
<jiero> ？
<dumb1224> i'm new
<dumb1224> jiero: I'm fairly new....hehe
<iGoogle> tenzu: 这啥意思
<tenzu> iGoogle: 哪个?
<jiero> dumb1224: ok... but your nick is not ok...
<dumb1224> jiero: what's wrong with it?
<jiero> dumb1224:  dumbness is guilty :D
<iGoogle> tenzu: 那啥goxxx girls
<dumb1224> jiero: what?
<iGoogle> 我clear了。看不到了
<jiero> iGoogle:  gossip girl 多嘴多舌的女人。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 八卦的意思嘛
<jiero> dumb1224: 。。。。。
<iGoogle> 哦。。。
<iGoogle> 缩写成gg可以不。 tenzu
<iGoogle> lol
<tenzu> iGoogle: 随你的大小便
<iGoogle> 丫丫的。
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你圈了几个妹朵了？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 没数,常见的也就3-4个
<iGoogle> 。。。不常见的还一堆？
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<tenzu> iGoogle: 不常见的我也不知道有几个
<roylez_> tenzu: http://jandan.net/2011/09/06/bootleg-film-posters.html
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁
<iGoogle> 为什么疼猪可以圈那么多呢？难道就是因为头像是钓鱼的？
<roylez_> tenzu: 四个圈是奥迪
<tenzu> roylez_: 今天下午终于搞定了bitlbee, 开gtalk, msn, twitter, 内牛满面了
<iGoogle> roylez_: 以前上海的海报，都这样
<roylez_> tenzu: 我也搞定了bitlbee阿，可是就是不能twitter
<iGoogle> tenzu: ..
<roylez_> tenzu: 以前用的twitswitch的bot也似乎挂掉了
<iGoogle> roylez_: 你版本低了。高的可以
<tenzu> roylez_: 不是能用proxy么?
<tenzu> roylez_: 或者proxychain进去
<roylez_> tenzu: bitlbee挂proxy...
<roylez_> tenzu: 麻烦...
<tenzu> roylez_: 反正ssh开着也是开着
<dumb1224> jiero: trying to keep it low-key hehe
<iGoogle> 又不听
<roylez_> iGoogle: 你丫的伪神
<iGoogle> 你个金毛
<roylez_> iGoogle: 神不用bitlbee，用偶仆拉
<iGoogle> 告诉你真理，不听
<tenzu> 欧什么来着?欧炮?
<iGoogle> bitblee没劲开了。
<iGoogle> 死疼猪
<tenzu> roylez_: bitlbee在mac里我装不上 T_T
<iGoogle> 其实我最会取小名了的。 lol
<tenzu> iGoogle: 小张,你肿么了?
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你不是看到回复了
<tenzu> 233
<roylez_> tenzu: 那你装在哪里了？小蜜的windows机器上？
<tenzu> roylez_: xbox里you'ge有个arch,在办公室
<tenzu> roylez_: 看完了所有海报,真想掐死自己
<jiero> dumb1224: well, I don't know what "low-key" is, looking up Urban Dic.  hmm, I cannot trace back to last message. Tired off now... Night dude.
<jiero> 大家晚安了。。。睡觉去了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 安息吧，。，願上帝與爾同在
<jervis> yaourt -Syua 好，这条命令将会检查升级包括AUR软件包在内的所有系统软件
<iGoogle> jervis: 不和upgrade一样
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你太有空了。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 嘛,我今天专门回来灌水的
<iGoogle> tenzu: 嗯。拔了你的网线。 lol。 你有线没。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 哼哼,无线路由
<lenage> 怎么在IRC里面搜索？
<iGoogle> 94嘛。你还老想拔线。
<iGoogle> lenage: 搜索啥。看标题的log
<roylez_> iGoogle: 米股又暴跌300
<adam8157> roylez_: 不是吧 T_T
<roylez_> iGoogle: 要死的世道
<x14oy1n> 啊 居然有还没休息的
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋你赔了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 赔的亲妈都不认识了
<roylez_> adam8157: 哦...潇洒哥变黑大帅了
<adam8157> roylez_: 唉...
<adam8157> roylez_: 我发现老外做事情真认真哦, 邮件回复详细到让我不好意思...
<roylez_> adam8157: 因为无聊...
<adam8157> roylez_: 不是哦...要向kernel developer学习...最近太吊儿郎当了...
<iGoogle> 从来搞实业，不搞投机。
<adam8157> roylez_: 我要赔死了 T_T
 * adam8157 不补仓了, 安心拿工资补漏洞...
<roylez_> adam8157: 买call了？
<adam8157> roylez_: call?
<roylez_> adam8157: 那你没我赔的多
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • HP CM1015MFP一体机的扫描仪联接问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344391 Ubuntu10.04已经默认支持HP CM1015MFP一体机的驱动。但是扫描仪联接却存在问题，在启动扫描易或Xsane后会提示扫描设备联接不上的提示。在终端里测试则有“error: SANE: Error during device I/O (code=9)“的错误信息。 这个问题可以解决如下： $ c ...
<iGoogle> roylez_: 咋不动用你以前的脚本。 lol
<adam8157> roylez_: call是啥?
<iGoogle> http://www.ivsky.com/rss/24.xml roylez_
 * x14oy1n 无聊
<m7yang> IRC里面怎么对某个指定的人说话?
<ineed> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<m7yang> IRC里面怎么对某个指定的人说话?
<tenzu> m7yang: 输入nick就可以,tab补全
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"CyrusYzGTt发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot off
<m7yang> tenzu:tab补全啥意思
<Hoxily> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<Oicebot> 1分钟了... 还没任何人报名吗...
<tenzu> m7yang: 你输入te,然后按tab键看看
<Hoxily> !4w
<m7yang> tenzu: ..
<Oicebot> Hoxily 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<tenzu> !4w
<Oicebot> tenzu 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<m7yang> tenzu: 哦，3Q
<m7yang> freeflying: 在吗
<tenzu> 这是神马游戏?
<m7yang> freeflying: 下午找过你的
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... 还没其他人报名吗...(3缺1可以打 !4w start 强制开始，连三个人都没有的话……唉……)
<tenzu> !4w start
<Oicebot> tenzu 决定开启3人游戏模式。我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“地点 人物 事件”3个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> Oicebot已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> tenzu已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<Oicebot> Hoxily已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 三十万年后的某个11时11分11，喜羊羊和美羊羊在帝都我愛你。”[ID 1450 ]
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt,Hoxily,tenzu 的游戏结束了。
<tenzu> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<tenzu> hi
<^k^> tenzu, 好  ㍯ 
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"CyrusYzGTt发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot off
<tenzu> !4w
<Oicebot> 1分钟了... 还没任何人报名吗...
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot off
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... CyrusYzGTt真可怜...大家谁理一下ta吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> Oicebot§ 不用了，直接結束吧，，bot
<Oicebot> 3分钟了... CyrusYzGTt, 没人理你耶,洗洗睡了吧。
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 的游戏结束了。
<yunfan> 求教个问题 下了个debian6的 live版 是在sohu那个镜像的 debian-cd里找的 一个 web目录下
<CyrusYzGTt> Oicebot§ 太跩了，，如果我有OP，肯定+b +q你
<yunfan> 那个有 vmlinuz  initrd.img 还有个 debian6.squashfs
<yunfan> 我想知道如何配grub 让他指定启动那个文件做root
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 參考，你的grub.conf
<yunfan> 额
<tenzu> testing
<tenzu> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 06 日 星期二 23:50:42
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<tenzu> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"tenzu发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<tenzu> !oicebot off
<tenzu> .oicebot off
<Oicebot> 1分钟了... 还没任何人报名吗...
<tenzu> hi
<^k^> tenzu, 好  ㍯ 
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... tenzu真可怜...大家谁理一下ta吧。
<tenzu> !123
<Oicebot> 3分钟了... tenzu, 没人理你耶,洗洗睡了吧。
<Oicebot> tenzu 的游戏结束了。
<mayli> !4w
<tenzu> !123
<tenzu> !123
<Jagdwurst> !456
<tenzu> hi
<Jagdwurst> :D
<^k^> tenzu, 好  ㍘ 
<tenzu> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 07 日 星期三 00:20:30
<Jagdwurst> 你的bot?
<wchaxt> 我回来拉
<ofan> 有人？
<knownbad> 测试
<^k^> knownbad, ....  ㍝ 
<knownbad> 测试
<^k^> knownbad, ....  ㍝ 
<ofan> 有用amazon ec2的么？
<ofan> 都没起床..
<^k^>  06:01
<Pwnna> Ubuntu11.10 的Py版本是3?
<Pwnna> o.o
<Evanescence> jiero: 推荐下linux下的单击游戏，比如射击，对战类的，但是绝对不要显卡要求太高的，我那个Epc绝对不够用的。
<jiero> Evanescence: ？Kernel Panic?
<Evanescence> jiero: 这是游戏名字？
<jiero> Evanescence:  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Kernel_Panic
<^k^> ⇪ title: Kernel Panic - Ubuntu中文
<Evanescence> jiero: 不错不错，就这个了
<Evanescence> jiero: 主要是最近没有新动漫出来，就想着玩玩游戏也好，我是很弱不会玩游戏的那种
<jiero> Evanescence: :D 如果射击——打枪的话，Red Eclipse和AssaultCube
<jiero> Evanescence: 拉着其他人玩。
<Evanescence> jiero: 还联网的？我一般都玩单机的
<jiero> Evanescence: 随便找个同学装上，就可以的说。
<Evanescence> jiero: 局域网？
<jiero> Evanescence:  恩。
<Evanescence> jiero: ok, let's go
<jiero> 。。。。。。。。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-09-07
<Kakurady> 好奇怪的游戏啊
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<jiero> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"jiero发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<jiero> Kakurady: 来。
<jiero> Kakurady: 玩更奇怪的游戏
<Oicebot> 1分钟了... 还没任何人报名吗...
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... jiero真可怜...大家谁理一下ta吧。
<jiero> !stop
<lubotu2> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<jiero> .Oicebot shoot CyrusYzGTt
 * Oicebot 从大衣里掏出一支TommyGun把 CyrusYzGTt 打的像马蜂窝一样。
<Oicebot> 3分钟了... jiero, 没人理你耶,洗洗睡了吧。
<Oicebot> jiero 的游戏结束了。
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"CyrusYzGTt发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<jiero> !4w
<Oicebot> jiero 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<^k^> Oicebot:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<CyrusYzGTt> !rrpk jiero
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
 * jiero 拍拍CyrusYzGTt： 乖乖
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... 还没其他人报名吗...(3缺1可以打 !4w start 强制开始，连三个人都没有的话……唉……)
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... 还缺2个人啊...我要睡着了。
<Oicebot> 3分钟了... CyrusYzGTt真失败呀，人都喊不齐，散了吧。
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt,jiero 的游戏结束了。
<jiero> 算了吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> !rrpk jiero
<CyrusYzGTt> Notes: Update to kernel 3.0.4: = 2.6.40.4-5 ...
<SIDU> 我想把移动盘（里面已经有很多G 的资料，不想删除），分成3个区，用什么软件，保证里面东西不会掉 ？
<jiero> $569 三星手机
<jiero> SIDU备份，移出，
<jiero> SIDU 从没有一个软件保证不会出问题，
<SIDU> jiero: 因为里面已经好几百G ，备份挺慢，也没有多余硬盘了。
<jiero> SIDU: 借一个移动硬盘
<jiero> 三星的银河2是啥手机？
<SIDU> jiero: 一开始应该分区一下的。当初我装 ubuntu 时候。home 不够大，常常不资料考到 /  所以买的U盘忘记分区了 。
<jiero> i9100 ？
<jiero> 不便宜啊。
<jiero> SIDU: 哦。整体分一个区也好 现在我懒惰了就分个 /
<SIDU> jiero: 我住在偏远山顶，向谁借哦
<jiero> SIDU: 那么就先不着急
<SIDU> jiero: 是的。我原来就一个 / 挺好的。这次装11.04 分了 / 和 /home 结果 home 老师不够用呢
<jiero> 我和你不一样，我总是 /home 之外的不够用。
<jiero> 所以上一次，我给 /home之外的分了 50GB
<SIDU> jiero: 为什么呢？让我也知道一下？是否游戏？
<jiero> SIDU: 一，听说要保持 30%空间剩余，即可不必担心磁盘碎片。
<SIDU> jiero: 我现在下载电影只要存到/了
<jiero> 2，我装了太多软件，
<SIDU> 哦。是这样阿。
<jiero> SIDU: 在/下建立一个目录，作为你用户的目录就好了。
<SIDU> 反正我每次装U 都是重新装。留个 HOME 也是没有用的是吧？下次就一律 / 一个了。
<jiero> SIDU: 重新装才留 home的，
<jiero> SIDU: 升级就不管了
<SIDU> 您说反了吧？
<jiero> 没。
<SIDU> 我是格式化，重新装U，难道那个 home 不会被格式话？
<jiero> 留/home的意思就是独立分区，
<jiero> 所以除非你选择格式化，不会影响到
<SIDU> jiero: 是吗？我每次都是格式化，一路清爽的。不留痕迹。
<jiero> SIDU: 那么你就没留。。。
<roylez> jiero: .
<jiero> roylez: 主席，你在？
<roylez> jiero: 不去吃午饭吗？宅男
<jiero> roylez: 不吃了。
<SIDU> roylez: jiero  ta 说反了是吧？
<roylez> jiero: 恩。悲催的一天开始了
<roylez> jiero: 自己煮一点嘛。不要偷懒
<jiero> roylez:  恩。开始了。
<jiero> roylez: 我懒惰啊。。。要是我做饭，我会耗上心力的。
<jiero> roylez: 会兴奋过渡。
<jiero> roylez:  SAMSUNG i9100  开卖一个小时 500个卖光了 $569
<roylez> iGnome: 神早
<jiero> roylez: 似乎那是很好的手机，我表哥用那个。。。
<roylez> jiero: 不知道。不买三星货
<jiero> roylez: 对吗，不需要的，就不知道号了 :D
 * jiero 忘了问主席早安
 * roylez 坐等蛋蛋和破马上线
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 在不？
<jiero> roylez: 看到一个视频稳定器不错，家用感觉挺好的。
<jiero> http://libregraphicsworld.org/news.php?readmore=849
<^k^> ⇪ title: News: MLT gets a video stabilizer, Kdenlive is next - Libre Graphics World
<jlzhang> 能问个Debian/Ubuntu的网络启动顺序的问题吗？
<Oicebot> 标题: News: MLT gets a video stabilizer, Kdenlive is next - Libre Graphics World
<jlzhang> 这里适合问吗？
<jlzhang> 就是我申请了一个免费的VPN
<jlzhang> 走的是PPTP链路。
<jlzhang> 还有我上网是使用ADSL的，所以会产生一个PPPoE链路。
<jlzhang> 我想让这两条链路开机的时候自动启动。
<jlzhang> 问题是，现在系统起来的时候，一旦PPPoE开始拨号，PPTP也就开始拨号。
<jlzhang> 但是LOG记录是PPTP拨号不成功，线路问题。
<jlzhang> 我怀疑是PPPoE线路还没初始化好就进行PPTP了。
<iGnome> jlzhang: 你是要延迟pptp拨号？使用的nm管理的拨号?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我想学ex。公司网速太慢了。
<jlzhang> 尝试google也没有什么结果。
<iGnome> vpn改手动拨号吧。
<jlzhang> 想延迟PPTP
<iGnome> 或者重拨，也没关系嘛
<iGnome> 自动反复重拨
<jlzhang> 我用系统自带的/etc/network/interfaces
<iGnome> 配置文件内部，没次序控制。
<jlzhang> 使用了post-up参数，也不行……
<iGnome> 拨号命令，你写在哪里了？
<jlzhang> 就是想等pppoe起来了再pon pptp
<jlzhang> /etc/ppp/下面
<iGnome> 那是配置文件位置
<iGnome> 你取消自动。在interfaces里面，取消auto
<iGnome> 然后搞一个脚本，控制拨号次序
<jlzhang> 恩，本来auto pppoe pptp的
<jlzhang> 现在只auto pppoe了
<jlzhang> 然后在pppoe 的iface 里面用post-up pon pptp命令启动pptp链路。
<jlzhang> 还是不成功。
<iGnome> 都用nm管理，简单些。干嘛这样搞
<jlzhang> 但是man里面说post-up是等网卡界面完全起来后才执行的命令呀
<jlzhang> 难道是我英语理解能力太差了……
<jlzhang> 我老实告诉你吧。
<jlzhang> 我这是一台家庭用的网关。
<iGnome> 系统的启动机制改了好多了。有些事情，不清晰了。
<jlzhang> 装的是debian
<^k^> 新 个人配置文件存放点 • 记录一些东西，为第六轮折腾做准备。第六轮折腾思路不成熟，暂时不公布目标了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344416 程序启动： (suckless-tools) * dmenu: dynamic menu is a generic menu for X. * st: Simple terminal implementation for X. (krunner) (grun) 图标： (wm-icons) () dockapps： wmclock wmcpu bubblefishymon 网络/浏览器：  ...
<jlzhang> 没X界面。
<iGnome> 不是rc。。S40这样的。
<Oicebot> 标题: Ubuntu中文论坛 &bull; 查看主题 - 记录一些东西，为第六轮折腾做准备。第六轮折腾思路不成熟，暂时不公布目标了。
<jlzhang> 准备翻越GFW用的。
<iGnome> 哦。 大便的，你问 jiero roylez
<roylez> iGnome: nnnd
<roylez> iGnome: 哪里有靠谱的ex教程
<iGnome> 如果还是使用 rc的。那可以配置次序。就S99建立一个启动。
<jiero> jlzhang: 我不知道。不会翻。
<iGnome> ex是啥。。。
<roylez> iGnome: 行编辑器，vi之前的东西
<jiero> ...
<iGnome> 我只知道ee ed
<iGnome> 不知道ex.
<jlzhang> 我只想知道 interfaces　下面，有没有等pppoe启动好了在执行其他命令的功能……
<iGnome> lol
<Evanescence> jiero: 我下载了kernel panic的zip文件，解压到了~/.spring/目录下，怎么运行啊？
<iGnome> jlzhang: 应该没确切的这种条件。
<roylez> iGnome: 网上已经搜不到教程了
<iGnome> ppppoe有可能拨号很久，或者不通。
<iGnome> roylez: 你蛋疼的很
<jiero> Evanescence: 你需要装 Spring Engine，然后。。。操作。
<jlzhang> 那我去#debian里问问吧，谢谢大家了。
<jiero> jlzhang: 走好。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我安装了
<roylez> iGnome: 公司网速太慢了。vim玩不起
<iGnome> ed也可以啊。 roylez
<roylez> iGnome: ed
<jiero> Evanescence: 启动 springlobby或spring
<roylez> iGnome: ed功能没ex多
<Evanescence> jiero: 是用添加source的方式，install spring
<iGnome> i   ed                              - The classic UNIX line editor
<iGnome> roylez: 你还可以sed啊。
<Evanescence> jiero: springlobby: command not found
<roylez> iGnome: sed也不靠谱
<iGnome> ee 倒是源里面都没了。
<iGnome> nano
 * tenzu 主席万岁
<iGnome> 这靠谱
<roylez> iGnome: 带全屏显示的都不靠谱
<jiero> Evanescence: 不会吧。。。应该默认关联的。。。好吧，装 springlobby
<iGnome> 。。那不就是line edit
<iGnome> 就ed了
 * iGnome 在高级社会，俯瞰 roylez
<Evanescence> jiero: 我man -k spring得到有spring 和springlobby
<iGnome> 可怜的
<Evanescence> spring (6)           - An open source RTS game engine - Default Engine
<Evanescence> spring-dedicated (6) - An open source RTS game engine - Dedicated Server
<Evanescence> spring-headless (6)  - An open source RTS game engine - Head-Less Engine
<Evanescence> spring-multithreaded (6) - An open source RTS game engine - Multi-Threaded En...
<Evanescence> springlobby (6)      - A spring lobby
<Evanescence> springsettings (6)   - GUI to configure Spring options and settings
<^k^> Evanescence:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<jiero> Evanescence: 运行 springsettings 改图形设置，调低些，然后直接运行 spring
<jiero> Evanescence: 不过最好还是 springlobby，设置模式简单
<iGnome> 都复杂。
<iGnome> 还要设置。要大厅。
<Evanescence> jiero: 可以了
 * jiero bs 神
<Evanescence> jiero: 蛋疼的，着英文果然难懂
<Evanescence> 而且屏幕分辨率回不来了。。。google
<iGnome> Evanescence: 支持你反对 jiero。就是难懂的。
<jiero> Evanescence: 蛋疼得，我早就把springlobby 翻译成中文了。
<Evanescence> 调整屏幕分辨率的命令是那个？
<iGnome> 一个mod，还搞一个大厅
<jiero> iGnome: 神。有视频稳定器
<Evanescence> 现在看不见全部的IRC了
<jiero> iGnome: 你用了么。
<iGnome> 像q3多好。复制进目录就可以。
<jiero> 乁
<iGnome> 试过啊。 jiero 难懂
 * jiero 深度鄙视iGNome
<iGnome> 完全不人性化的界面。
<iGnome> 丫丫的
<iGnome> 找一个人来证明这软件界面容易操作。
<jiero> iGnome: 我。。。
<iGnome> 除开你呢？
<jiero> iGnome: 你还见谁了？
<iGnome> 我怎么难用。
<iGnome> 我证明难用。
<jiero> iGnome: 好吧。这个软件确实不好操作，因为太灵活了，我好几次都把栏到处拖。
<iGnome> lol
<jiero> iGnome: 你很难用。。。
<iGnome> Evanescence: 你站哪边
<jiero> 。。。
<iGnome> 我拉一个过来。 :D
<jiero> iGnome: 这个本来就是lobby啊。。。为了联机战斗而设的。
<iGnome> 界面太挫了啊。
<Evanescence> iGnome: 的确难操作
<jiero> iGnome: 进去就是IRC频道。然后右面一个tab是战斗。。。
<iGnome> 9494
<Oicebot> 9495
<Evanescence> 对与我这种没玩过啥游戏的人来说。。。。。唉。
<jiero> 。。。
<iGnome> . Oicebot off
<iGnome> .Oicebot off
<jiero> Evanescence: 你的目的地是 singleplayer - 单人游戏，所以其他的忽略掉就好了
<Evanescence> jiero: 是的，我一进去就在单人游戏，
<iGnome> 还不如conf+cli
<Evanescence> 蛋疼的是屏幕分辨率怎么都调不回来了。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 不知道。我都是窗口的。
<jiero> Evanescence: 因为窗口可以随意实时调整大小
<Evanescence> jiero: 我是设置了最大分辨率，看来要修改掉了
<jiero> Evanescence: 可以改成 100 ×100 分辨率放那里看。
<Evanescence> 只能重启了。。。。稍后回来
<iGnome> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩
<iGnome> lerosua:  手机？
<lerosua> iGnome: 电脑
<iGnome> 昨天研究语音输入去了？都不说话了的。
<ikk-> > '⅀'.next
<^k^> ikk-, ⅁
<iGnome> ikk-:
<iGnome> 啥都是对象的rubbish
<MeaCulpa> .
<iGnome> 要给 MeaCulpa 取一个小名。
<maivel> w
<jiero_> lol 刚才死机了。黑屏。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ,,這些字體我有，，慶賀下
<jiero_> 我都看不懂是怎么了。。。
<iGnome> 㚐ູꙮ
<tenzu> roylez: http://goo.gl/wnscG 能看到么?
<^k^> ⇪ title: 忍不住了，还是说一下吧 - 心雨水库 - 心雨论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<jiero> tenzu: 不能。
<tenzu> jiero: 需要登录?
<jiero> tenzu: 对地
<lerosua> iGnome: 你自己说去看书去了
<iGnome> 没吧。我看啥书。。。
<lerosua> iGnome: 你自己说的
<m7yang> :730
<iGnome> 语音翻译错误？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • linux下的拼音加加 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344419 拼音加加觉得很好用，加上小鹤的双拼方案，打字很舒服。可是在linux下没有类似的输入法，虽然可以用fcitx嵌入小鹤的码表是纯粹的小鹤。没有智能组词。后来发现了sunpinyin，双拼的组词真的很好。经过了一周的痛苦经历，我把它们结合在一 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ,,這些字體我有，，慶賀下
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 酷胖。怎么样。
<iGnome> culpa -> 酷胖
<ikk-> 我在用 opera ， 自带IRC 。 不错
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 出来认了这名字嘛。
<iGnome> ikk-: 乖。
<ikk-> .
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: ...去
<pocoyo> tenzu: 能 被墙了。
<iGnome> MeaCulpa -> 美酷胖
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ee,四個字連在一起的字體是什麼字體，這個我就肯定沒有的
<pocoyo> 不能。
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 没4个的
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 你上次，不是發了 “恭喜發財”連在一起的
<pocoyo> 这么小看不清楚。
<iGnome> 那只是4个字节。
<iGnome> 显示还是一个方块
<pocoyo> iGnome: 大婶蛋疼啊。
<iGnome> 而且是自定义区的，，，被某些字库显示成了“一万”
<CyrusYzGTt> 好吧，，我還是自己找找，，字體文件夾佔用了 6G了，，佔用 / 6%
<iGnome> pocoyo: 蓝药丸
<ikk-> iGnome: opera 如何 ignore jions
<m7yang> 童子们，这有ubuntu developer吗，除了freefly
<iGnome> ikk-: 不支持
<iGnome> 这里有dd
<m7yang> iGnome: dd是马?
<iGnome> 你猜
<ScarletWolf> iGnome: dan^2？
<ikk-> iGnome: 这都不支持。。
<iGnome> 搞不清ff啥时候编程ud的
<iGnome> ikk-: 支持css嘛。就是ignore不支持。是有些奇怪。
<m7yang> iGnome: 我也是听说的，你是吗
<iGnome> 啥听说。你问他自己。
<ofan> 有用amazon ec2的么
<Pwnna> ofan: 哇。。记得你7小时之前就在问
<ofan> 是啊
<m7yang> iGnome: 那你是ud吗
<iGnome> ofan: 你个死网警。
<ofan> 0xfan.co.cc
<ofan> iGnome: 来帮忙测试下。。
<iGnome> 我才不是。没加入任何组织。
<iGnome> ofan: 给钱先
<tenzu> ofan: test page
<ofan> iGnome 是big bro
<m7yang> iGnome: 我不是网警，你别紧张
<jiero> ofan: 买了？
<jiero> 哈哈
<iGnome> m7yang: .。你看错行了。
<ofan> jiero: 免费一年的
<jiero> ofan: 怎么搞的？
<jiero> ofan: vps还有免费？
<ofan> jiero: 注册的
<ofan> jiero: 云计算
<iGnome> 破网。test page
<m7yang> iGnome: 我没看错，我不是网警，你别申明你没有参加任何组织，霍霍
<jiero> ofan: 。。。你的域名谁都不要。。。。
<jiero> ofan: 太恶心了。
<iGnome> m7yang: http://imagebin.org/171346
<ofan> jiero: ..免费的
<m7yang> freeflying: 在吗，有事请教
<ofan> jiero: 你要给我几个，我也不介意
<m7yang> iGnome: 木幽默感...
<iGnome> ofan: 贴一个美女图。就可以证明那是你的网站。
<jiero> ofan: 0x fan这种邪恶的域名。。。
<iGnome> 敢忽悠我们。 ofan
<ofan> jiero: 。。。 是你内心邪恶
<jiero> ofan: 我想到的是公牛。。。
<ofan> iGnome: ... 你给我张图 我贴
<jiero> ofan: 贴张大头照。
<iGnome> 写C的，天天写ox
<ofan> jiero: 没大头照
<jiero> ofan: 全身照
<iGnome> jiero: 你给他张
<ofan> jiero: 给我你的 我贴上
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/171346 ofan 就这张
<Pwnna> linus 显然对github有意见啊
<ofan> iGnome: ...
<Pwnna> https://github.com/torvalds/linux/pull/11
<iGnome> ofan: 5分钟贴上。如果没有，就是忽悠我们。要踢了你。
<ofan> iGnome: 不要欺负新人
<Evanescence> jiero: 我看了一遍设置，的确比较复杂，很佩服你能玩下来这个游戏啊
<microcai> Pwnna:  ?
<iGnome> 你新个屁哦。
<Pwnna> microcai: 读一下https://github.com/torvalds/linux/pull/11
<iGnome> 你忽悠太多了。要严厉点。 ofan
<ofan> 屁没有旧的
<jiero> Evanescence: 是么。。。
<microcai> Pwnna: 哦
<iGnome> jiero: 你要支持啊。
<ofan> iGnome: 大叔 不要这么严肃
<jiero> ofan: 我太帅了，瞎了你的眼。
<microcai> Pwnna: 那个功能确实鸡肋
<Pwnna> microcai: 很强大
<jiero> iGnome 支持什么
<ofan> jiero: 能见到一次 瞎了也值了
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<moriramar> jiero: 哈？ofan看到過你了？
<iGnome> jiero:  支持 -> ofan: 5分钟贴上。如果没有，就是忽悠我们。要踢了你。
<Pwnna> microcai: 最搞笑的一句是Please don't press the "pull request" github button. Do proper kernelpull request with diffstat, git source tree (which can be on github,of course), branch, commit information etc etc etc.
<ofan> moriramar: 看什么
<Pwnna> 很牛逼
<moriramar> ofan: 他不是說他瞎你眼了嗎？
<ofan> moriramar: 没看过
<freeflying> m7yang: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam
<iGnome> 找教主去
<ofan> iGnome: jiero 更新好了， 0xfan.co.cc
<jiero> ofan: 你忘了自己在哪里了？
<ofan> jiero: 什么？
<jiero> ofan: 不要贴我的头像。。。
<ofan> jiero: 我没有
<Evanescence> jiero: 你头像在哪儿呢？
<jiero> Evanescence: 交换 :D
<Evanescence> jiero: 这样啊，我的头像到处都是啊
<jiero> Evanescence:不是本尊吧。
<Evanescence> jiero: 给你看看本尊好了
<jiero> Evanescence: 我的头像大概就是我用的那个黑白的。
<jiero> 那个是简单描线出来的。
<ofan> 更新 http://www.0xfan.co.cc/
<Evanescence> jiero: http://ompldr.org/vYThnOA
<jiero> Evanescence: wow真贴了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 咋又没有什么见不得人的
<jiero> 关键你贴在这里了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 贴这里怎么了？
<moriramar> Evanescence: 那個是你？
<Cherrot> 有人用过 HummingBird.Exceed 的破解吗
<moriramar> Evanescence: 小帥哥一個嘛！
<Evanescence> moriramar: 是滴
<Evanescence> moriramar: 咋是宅男
<ofan> 这么嫩
<moriramar> Evanescence: “咋是宅男”，什麼意思？這個不是中文有效句吧？
<moriramar> ofan: 是，你個死老頭。
<jiero> Evanescence:  http://i.imgur.com/4Y54d.jpg
<jiero> here you go
<Evanescence> moriramar: 是宅男呗，可以三四个月不出家门的那种
<moriramar> 話說現在流行自爆？
<ofan> 卧槽 都这么嫩
<jiero> mor
<jiero> moriramar: 来？
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<moriramar> 要看我的？http://www.renren.com/moriramar
<Evanescence> jiero: 啊哈，这才像样嘛，贴
<moriramar> 自己去看去吧。
<jiero> 网站打不开。
<moriramar> ofan: 鄙視網警，來了什麼都不能說只能自爆了。
<jiero> moriramar: 。。。
<ofan> html 怎么设置北京颜色？
<ofan> 背景颜色
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 什麼是 HummingBird.Exceed ???我想研究下，，看看能不能原生提供cuda破解的
<moriramar> jiero: renren 今天悲劇。
<jiero> ofan:  background-color: #FFFFFF
<moriramar> ofan: <body bgcolor="#xxxxxx">
<ofan> jiero: 写哪里
<ofan> 哦
<ofan> 字体颜色?
<jiero> ofan: 自爆。你黑吗？
<m7yang> 上来问之前我也大概搜索了一下关于如何为开源软件fix bug的流程，但是线索太多，而且文章的年代有远有近，所以我才决定找到local team问一下。先简单介绍一下我的背景，以便你更好的指导我。我编程大概11年了，一开始做了4，5年的win32 application开发，后来转到嵌入式软件做大系统的维护，其实主要就是bug fixing
<ofan> jiero: 不黑
<moriramar> ofan: text 吧我記得，也在 body 上
<m7yang> 我维护的大型嵌入式软件主要是C/C++。处理bug的经验还是很丰富的。遇到和解决过各种奇奇怪怪的问题
<m7yang> 我自己08年开始用Ubuntu，之前没怎么用过Linux
<m7yang> 现在一直稳定的使用10.04，没有升级的计划
<jiero> moriramar: 真的看不见。。。
<moriramar> jiero: 沒說你能看見，我說了，今天renren.com悲劇了。
<m7yang> 希望找一个给开源组织fix bug的人带我入门
<moriramar> jiero: 下午好了再發給你去看去吧。
<Evanescence> jiero: 你可以在renren上找到他
<jiero> Evanescence: 哦。那网败了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 什么网败了？
<moriramar> 問題今天renren悲劇了。我facebook還沒上傳照片。
<z_eno_z> 请教大家一个小问题，就是我用宽带连接，通过10.04自带的DSL建立连接，但是有时候连一段时间它就连不上了，重启下才可以
<moriramar> Evanescence: 自己去www.renren.com看下就知道了。
<z_eno_z> 什么原因呢
<MeaCulpa> .
<moriramar> m7yang: freeflying上線了，你可能可以問問他。
<Cherrot> z_eno_z: 具体什么情况？ 断线？
<freeflying> m7yang: 刚刚给了你一个链接，上面比较清楚
<Evanescence> error to login ( renren )
<iGnome> ofan: 啥。你网站都打不开。
<z_eno_z> cherrot：对，就是断线
<moriramar> Evanescence: 就是那個。
<m7yang> freeflying: 链接我看了，说实话我觉得不清楚，所以来这
<z_eno_z> 然后重启就可以
<Evanescence> moriramar: 你在facebook上的昵称也是这个？
<z_eno_z> cherrot:是什么原因呢
<Cherrot> z_eno_z: 奇怪 PPPoE拨号， ADSL吗
<moriramar> z_eno_z: 你看下你的/var/log/syslog。最好能上傳到pastebin之類的地方。上面networkmanager有這樣的信息吧。
<moriramar> Evanescence: 都是，哪都是。
<freeflying> m7yang: 那点不清楚？
<moriramar> Evanescence: Twitter也是。雖然Twitter我只拿來看不拿來寫。
<Evanescence> z_eno_z: 也看看命令dmesg
<z_eno_z> moriramar:谢谢
<z_eno_z> evanescence:谢谢
<Evanescence> 看 moriramar 的照片去啦
<z_eno_z> 我先看看
<moriramar> Evanescence: Facebook上沒照片，不好意思。
<m7yang> freeflying: 里面线索太多，一个链接指向另一个链接，比如我想选择bug fix，它要我看development，然后里面有别的线索
<m7yang> freeflying: 我希望你能给我，包括在这个room里面其他可能感兴趣的人说说如何开始成为开源组织的dev
<m7yang> freeflying: 我现在已经申请了Launchpad帐号，SSH和GPG和好了
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 什麼是 HummingBird.Exceed ???有官網麼？？我想研究下，，看看能不能原生提供cuda破解的
<jiero> m7yang: 其实我觉得你可以去问shellexy，他作了不少项目。
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 别人让我帮他找的
<freeflying> m7yang: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 貌似是个Win下SSH到X server的东西
<Evanescence> jiero: kernel panic比想象中难玩的多啊，操作都比较隐晦
<jiero> Evanescence: 需要很多操作的。
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 好吧，我不清楚，，我很少用win了。。
<freeflying> m7yang: 你想修bug， 这里一堆的firefox的bug
<jiero> Evanescence: 随时布雷，造墙，分兵
<freeflying> m7yang: 修了任何一个，发补丁到这个bug
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: :) Thanks all the same~
<Evanescence> jiero: 是的，我连最开始的大本营都还没会玩，正在寻思着找个手册看看
<freeflying> m7yang: 有些基本的东西还是需要你看文档的
<jiero> Evanescence: 我想改，把3个种族合一。
<jiero> Evanescence:  ubuntu wiki那个不够么？
<Evanescence> jiero: 是不是只要修改maps就可以了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 秀秀HP和IBM字体  http://ucarenya.com/doc/fonttest.pdf
<Evanescence> jiero: 那个看着很模糊，要了解更多
<Evanescence> jiero: 话说有没有中文的？
<freeflying> m7yang: 比如怎么获得源码，怎么打补丁，怎么建立基本的开发环境，这些还是需要你去看看文档的
<m7yang> freeflying: 谢谢，我想只要我入门了，关于如何解决具体的代码问题，我应该不需要帮助，我需要的是一些入门基础知识，比如如何版本管理，如何搭建本地调试环境等
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你是什么人啊。。。
<m7yang> freeflying: 看文档之前有个简单的介绍效果更佳，你觉得呢
<jiero> Evanescence: 没有。Spring引擎没有人搞过中文的。
<tenzu> jiero: MeaCulpa 乃神人也
<Evanescence> jiero: spring引擎不错啊，win linux都有
<jiero> tenzu: 恩。
<Cherrot> m7yang: 我也觉得是~ :)
<m7yang> freeflying: 我觉得"怎么获得源码，怎么打补丁，怎么建立基本的开发环境"对很多刚到Linux的开发者来说才是最困难的，进了门，就好了
<jiero> Evanescence: 是的。曾被很多人称为最强。
<jiero> Evanescence: 功能最强。曾经画面也算最强。
<m7yang> Cherrot: 谢谢..:-)
<Evanescence> jiero: 要是会玩这个游戏，我想我都会觉得自己特牛逼
<jiero> Evanescence: 。。。
<moriramar> m7yang: 獲得源代碼的話，Ubuntu有apt-source吧。不行可以找Gentoo的源下源代碼。
<Evanescence> 嘿嘿
<m7yang> jiero:好像shell不在这？
<jiero> Evanescence: 上网去挑战开发者。
<jiero> m7
<jiero> m7yang: 他在这里是 huahua 或者 huangjiahua 如果在
<moriramar> jiero: 抽風過去了，你要看去看吧。
<Evanescence> jiero: 等会玩 了就去，说实在的，teeworlds也很好玩，你可以试试
<freeflying> m7yang: 首先你在用Ubuntu吗
<m7yang> moriramar: 我说的不是得到神秘的源代码，而是如何开始具体的工作，包括代码，环境等
<jiero> Evanescence: 玩过。我是这里玩Linux游戏最多的人之一——
<freeflying> m7yang: 如果你在用的话，这些都不是问题了
<m7yang> freeflying: 是的，我08年开始用Ubuntu，现在在用10.04
<freeflying> m7yang: 比如要获得firefox的源码， 直接 apt-get source firefox
<jiero> Evanescence: 相当核心化，但不如liero
<freeflying> m7yang: 如果你打算修bug，最好用最新版
<Evanescence> jiero: 是啊，我就每次上去都是被杀的份，还没看清楚子弹就被别人杀了
<jiero> Evanescence: 中学时我玩Liero啊。。。想怎么灭对手就怎么灭。
<Evanescence> jiero: 去看看liero
<m7yang> freeflying: 你给开源组织提交过代码吗
<m7yang> 有的话能给大家分享一下吗
<Evanescence> moriramar: 没找到你的昵称，在twitter上
<jiero> moriramar: 。。。我没renren账号。。。晕倒。
<jiero> moriramar: 远远看看了。
<moriramar> jiero: 我照片還不讓其它人看的？
<freeflying> m7yang: 我说了你又不听
<moriramar> jiero: 我不記得我的隱私設定了。
<jiero> moriramar: 必须有账号才能入内，国内网站似乎都这样
<moriramar> jiero: 不是，每個人首頁有個設定的，可以改成所有人都可以看的。
<ofan> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/AlDtTDDrCHo/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 乐坛十大小儿科歌手_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 乐坛十大小儿科歌手 CCTV
<m7yang> freeflying: 做开源者对别人的问题要有耐心，你说的看文档我赞同，我说的看文档之前做个简单的介绍，你觉得如何
<Evanescence> moriramar: 还是没在renren上找到你。。。。好难找啊
<freeflying> m7yang: 你上来就说老师，我要考大学，老师说，好，这里有些书，你先看一下，你说，老师，我不想看书，就想考大学
<jiero> m7yang: 找个想要的项目去练习一下。。。
<freeflying> m7yang: 你就说老师，你真没耐心
<jiero> ofan: 照片看看 :D
<Evanescence> freeflying: ^_^，据说 freeflying 是理论派的高手，先认识下，遇到不懂可以问问
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 玩游戏，你和我有的一拼，但是Linux下面的收费游戏，偶应该玩的比你多
<moriramar> Evanescence: www.renren.com/moriramar
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 死富男
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 当然，我基本没动过。
<m7yang> freeflying: 错了，老师给书之前都会告诉学生书里大概说了些什么。对么？呵呵，好了，我不是来找事的，而是来寻求帮助的。我不知道你的开发背景，但是我的开发背景让我觉得我不会问傻问题。就这样吧，我找找别的人问问，谢谢
<freeflying> m7yang: 很感谢你有这个积极性，但文档还是必须要先看的，里面有很多基本的东西
<Evanescence> moriramar: 像我一同学
<MeaCulpa> m7yang: 吃猪肉，不一定要喂猪，挑便宜的不要钱的吃~~
<Evanescence> moriramar: ^_^
<moriramar> Evanescence: 我這是大衆臉。
<Evanescence> moriramar: 嗯嗯
<m7yang> freeflying: 我不缺乏文档知识和英文阅读能力，我只是缺一个老师
<jiero> moriramar: 我是福建大众脸。。。
<jiero> m7yang: 真的需要老师么。。。
<m7yang> MeaCulpa: 没理解你的意思
<m7yang> jiero: 是
<moriramar> jiero: 我去看書去了。話說最近MaskRay沒來了，是不是去比賽了？
<freeflying> m7yang: 如果我现在一步步的告诉你怎么做，可能你有会觉得这些泰简单了
<Evanescence> jiero: 学linux的人都不需要老师的
<DaBao> 大家注意，中国电信每月向非天翼用户提一次时长为5小时的免费 Wifi，具体请上其官网察看：http://cwclient.vnet.cn/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 嶄忽窮佚爺呱錐揮
<jiero> DaBao: 。。。
<jiero> 嶄忽窮佚爺呱錐揮 谁能转译一下
<m7yang> freeflying: 不会，我会建议你把它写下来贴到ubuntu论坛里面，方便那些潜在的linux开发人员加入linux的开发
<NoIE> 不好意思，问个小问题。
<ikk-> > '嶄忽窮佚爺呱錐揮'.to_utf8
<^k^> ikk-, undefined method `to_utf8' for "嶄忽窮佚爺呱錐揮":String
<NoIE> 我的上网本在 gnome3 下，那个“启用无线”的项目是灰色的。
<DaBao> jiejie:  我也是刚才看到的，免费的，不用白不用
<freeflying> m7yang: 比如我刚刚给你的文档就是类似的
<jiejie> 弱弱得问下，有人用vidlia翻墙不的？
<DaBao> jiero:  我也是刚才看到的，免费的，不用白不用
<ikk-> > '嶄忽窮佚爺呱錐揮'.gb_to_utf8
<^k^> ikk-, 宥勫拷绐綒鐖哄懕閷愭彯
<Cherrot> jiejie: win下用过……
<Evanescence> jiejie: 我用，但是不行，没有bridget
<jiejie> 我貌似翻不了。。。。。建立加密链接失败。。。
<DaBao> jiejie:  不好意思，刚才发错人了
<jiejie> DaBao: 没关系
<Evanescence> jiejie: 你可以试试i2p，建立在kad网络上的
<DaBao> O(∩_∩)O
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 现在tor不能获取bridge了？
 * jiero 摇着 jiejie 喊： 又是你
<jiejie> Evanescence: 可以发邮件拿的吧？
<Evanescence> jiejie: 没有中央服务器的
<m7yang> freeflying: 文档我快速看了，有几个问题，比如拿到一个bug是firefox 2.x的，是不是需要download对应版本的source，然后有个模拟环境跑ff 2.x来复现问题，以便确定root cause
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 用gmail获取也没有
<jiejie> Evanescence: 。。。。。。
<Cherrot> jiejie: 嗯 我当时是发邮件拿 看来时代变了~
<jiejie> 悲剧了。。。
<Evanescence> jiejie: 而且光是加bridge要辨别真假
<Evanescence> jiejie: 另外在添加bridge后需要有回路
<jiejie> ….确实。。。我拿了几个bridge都没用。。。。。
<freeflying> m7yang: 对
<jiejie> 还是无法使用的。。。
<Evanescence> 没有回路就无法连接，我就是有bridge却没有回路
<Houge_Langley> 好像nihui不经常来这里
<Cherrot> 我原先没有挂载过/usr/local，如果重新挂载是不是数据就丢掉了啊？
<freeflying> m7yang: 源码可以从 archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/里找到
<jiejie> Evanescence: 那还有其他方式不的？
<freeflying> m7yang: 你看，你要是问些实质性的问题大家也好回答不是
<Evanescence> jiejie: 你可以用代理试试，让tor从代理过，来更新，不过我试过了不行，用i2p可以，但是速度和tor一样很慢
<Cherrot> jiejie: 目前我用赛风 GAppProxy VPN
<MeaCulpa> Tor 现在不好用了吧
<jiejie> Evanescence: 嗯。。我去找找。。。不知道有没有mac版本的。。。。
<jiejie> 你们谁能下载这个 。。。http://darwine.good-day.net/Wine_1.2.2.dmg
<m7yang> freeflying: 那这个模拟环境怎么setup起来呢?比如就说ff 2.x的环境怎么setup起来，因为跑在我自己的Linux上可能让我不方便使用以前的ff，我以前的经验是用User Mode Linux，不知道现在还有没有，或者现在流行的是别的虚拟Linux
<jiejie> 我就是为了下载那个去翻墙的。。。。。
<Evanescence> jiejie: 除了设计上和tor不同，其他的方式基本和tor很像
<m7yang> freeflying: 呵呵，因为刚才有人说你理论强，所以我想法设法问理论性的问题，结果你其实喜欢实质性的问题。
<jiejie> Evanescence: 你可以帮我看下能下载这个东西嘛？http://darwine.good-day.net/Wine_1.2.2.dmg
<Evanescence> jiejie: 你直接用free gaet不就行了么？用tor你得下到什么时候啊
<jiejie> E va	
<Evanescence> jiejie: free gaet是你最好的选择
<jiejie> Evanescence: 我不知道有没有mac版本的。。。free gate？
<moriramar> jiejie: 沒。
<freeflying> m7yang: uml没问题
<moriramar> jiejie: 那玩意只有Win的
<Evanescence> jiejie: 额，蛋疼的mac版本，。。。。
<jiejie> 。。。。。。。。
<Evanescence> jiejie: 用wine试试？不知到mac有没有wine。。。。。
<freeflying> m7yang: UNL+Xephyr 调试 gui的程序
<freeflying> m7yang: 或者直接kvm跑个vm
<jinleileiking> 有没人玩 android的
<jiejie> Evanescence: 能帮我试下这个链接嘛？http://darwine.good-day.net/Wine_1.2.2.dmg
<jiejie> 我貌似下不了。。。
<m7yang> freeflying: 哪个你个人觉得更好?KVM or UNL+Xephyr?
<Cherrot> jiejie: 用tenacy的VPN试一下
<Evanescence> jiejie: 试了也没用啊，你还是得下载啊
<jiejie> E va	
<jiejie> Evanescence: 。。。。悲剧
<Evanescence> jiejie: 据说mac是神器，你上mac里问问一定很多人知道怎么饭墙的啊
<jiejie> 嗯。。。。
<freeflying> m7yang: kvm更方便
<m7yang> freeflying: 好的，那我看看KVM的资料先，谢了
<freeflying> m7yang: 不可起
<freeflying> 客气
<archl> 翻墙。以前只是用在线代理就翻墙乐儿。
<BILLYKANE1> 翻墙用your freedom。很稳定
<BILLYKANE1> 就是速度慢
<DaBao> 洋葱粉，下载速度稳定于42K左右
<wolftankk> mac不是有crossover么... wine也有
<moriramar> IPv6用戶表示，Youtube/Google之類的壓力不大，臺灣網站有的時候訪問不了太可惡。
<jiejie> 偶想翻墙下个东西。。。。。
<jiejie> 悲剧。。。。。
<iGirl> jiejie: 小心。。。
<iGirl> 别乱翻
<iGirl> lol
<jiejie> 。。。。。。。。
<jiejie> iGirl: 翻墙下载个软件。。。求帮助。。。
<Cherrot> jiejie: VPN不能满足你？
<jiejie> Cherrot: vpn还得下载各户端。。。。还得找vpn。。。。
<Cherrot> 不需要客户端  不想注册的话用 tenacy 想注册一个用 VPNCUP
<archl> openvpn？
<archl> NoIE:  看到新闻 Onlive 可以通过wine使用。
<archl> NoIE: 奇怪的做法啊。。。
<NoIE> archl: 什么？
<archl> NoIE: 就是视频流游戏。
<ineed> .oicebot on
<NoIE> archl: 视频流游戏没有错，只是 wine 的视频流游戏有点怪。
<archl> NoIE: 就是因为他们不想支持Linux吧。
<jinleileiking> your freedom 哪下
<jinleileiking> BILLYKANE1: 以前那个挂了
<NoIE> archl: 有原生支持 linux 的。
<jiejie1> 。。。。
<jiejie1> 我晕了
<jiejie1> 我得名字被强了？
<archl> NoIE: 没有，看赞助商就知道了。
<jiejie1> 咋那么悲剧呢
<archl> jiejie1: 你自己抢了自己的
<NoIE> archl: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=327082
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Linux用户欢呼吧！我们要有玩不完的游戏了。
<archl> jiejie1: 注册你的昵称罢了。
<jiejie1> archl: 。。。。。。。
<archl> NoIE: 哦。
<archl> NoIE: 这个啊。
<archl> NoIE: EA至少比Ubisoft开放多了1.
<NoIE> 下面的两段视频是在 linux 下录制的，这个东东原生支持linux。
<NoIE> 育碧的游戏，十有八九可以在wine下运行。
<BILLYKANE1> jinleileiking，yourfreedom得先翻墙注册下载
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 你這是給  育碧 打廣告？？
<archl> NoIE: 育碧没有一个不是DRM的。
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 不是，只是因为成功地在 wine 下运行了两款育碧的游戏。
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 哦，，不會玩遊戲的路過
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 来玩 Kernel Panic
<NoIE> archl: 我玩的《孤岛惊魂2》，是正版，在 wine 下没什么问题。
<archl> NoIE: 不知道。
<NoIE> 《刺客信条2》也可以在 wine 下运行。
<archl> NoIE: 其实我对那些完全没了解。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 不想玩這種遊戲，我比較笨，，會一直被欺負的
<archl> NoIE: 真的不知道这两个游戏到底是啥。
<NoIE> archl: 刚刚下载完了《工人物语》还没来得及安装呢。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你笨？。。。怎么会啊。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 玩游戏和聪明笨有关么。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 我從來沒有玩過遊戲超過一關，，都是直接作弊打boss
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧。我也是。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 討厭解迷遊戲
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 来玩改游戏模式。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 甚至在玩crysis2 v1.9用作弊也打不過機器人
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 那个是射击吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 嗯，，還有 紅3也是，，
<iGnome> 激活 lerosua
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 還有 魔獸爭霸也是
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 我喜欢自由些的游戏，我玩zero-k 自己玩的时候在陆地地图挖水道，建立舰队。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 不要關這個不負責任的gmlive監護人
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 不要理會這個不負責任的gmlive監護人
<archl> CyrusYzGTt:  喜欢用发射器发射自己的单位到敌人。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 就算在linux下 warzone2100也是需要作弊，停止時間的計算，，
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: ä½ ...
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 喜欢抛射移动炸弹，喜欢挖地和提升地表。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 你對gmlive怨念也太深了。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: warzone2100我讨厌啊，，，竟然又科技这种东西存在。
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 幹麼
 * archl 怂恿 CyrusYzGTt 去抱 lerosua
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 嗯，XD，他既然不fork個 gmlive-cuda測試下
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你可以用python写个。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 不會編程
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 我支持你学
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 学！
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 到現在不懂爲什麼要include，，怎麼記得那麼多 的
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 找简单的方法。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 算了，我也走了。
<archl> byebye
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 我會寫的話，我會用gtk3寫的
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 再會
<mmfei> hi，各位
<mmfei> 我遇到一个问题，我在一台机器上搭建了svn服务器，在svn服务器通过http://访问没问题，提交也ok ， 但是局域网的机器连checkout都不行
<mmfei> 有人遇到过吗？我找了挺多资料的。。。没找到原因
<mmfei> 各位。。知道的给个提示哈
<CyrusYzGTt> host
<CyrusYzGTt> allow 192.168.1.100/12
<mmfei> allow from all ?
<mmfei> <Location /svn>
<mmfei> allow from all
<CyrusYzGTt> allow for 局域網
<mmfei> allow from all不是不限制吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> mmfei§ 。。你不會設置登錄賬戶麼？
<mmfei> 没看明白。。。
<mmfei> allow 192.168.1.100/12  你这个的意思是要加到<location目录去吗？
<mmfei> 他的意思是放开192.168.1.100系列的ip段
<mmfei> 是把？
<mmfei> 但是我设置了allow from all ， 它应该是没有ip限制了的吧？
<mmfei> 难道是我理解错了？
<CyrusYzGTt> 帳號
<CyrusYzGTt> google svn 局域網
<mmfei> 我用设定的帐号，在svn服务器通过http  访问，一切正常
<mmfei> 但是在局域网的机器就访问不了
<mmfei> 好的。。谢谢。。我去查一下
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/40bd9866tw1dkvtifn487j.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马你来啦？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Inkscape 0.48.2 发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344425 Inkscape 0.48.2 发布 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2011-09-07 11:43
 * NoIE 哪位有好用的ps模拟器？装在 linux 下的？
<CyrusYzGTt> google site:linuxsir.org 模擬器
<moriramar> NoIE: ePXSe吧我刻
<moriramar> 記得
<NoIE> moriramar: 好吧。
<moriramar> NoIE: 其它的感覺一般。
<NoIE> moriramar: 我现在没法运行 ePSXe。
<moriramar> NoIE: 我記得ePSXe還能模擬PS2的吧。反正做的不錯，我惡魔城月下就是在那上面玩的。
<moriramar> NoIE: 什麼提示？
<NoIE> moriramar: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<NoIE> 没有 libgtk-1.2.。。
<moriramar> Evanescence: 是你follow我的？
<moriramar> NoIE: 去安裝一個就是了。
<NoIE> moriramar: 那么旧的东西，我到哪里去找？
<ikk-> http://android.tgbus.com/app/game/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 聚游趣 - 安致（安卓）Android游戏下载::Android中文网 android.tgbus.com::
<palomino|working> epsxe只能模拟ps1吧
<palomino|working> 模拟ps2得pcsx2之类的
<ikk-> android 的游戏，移植到linux平台，是很简单的吧？
<moriramar> palomino|working: 我記得之前看Portage好像有個ePSXe的插件還是什麼的。年代太久了，可能我記錯了。
<moriramar> NoIE: PCSX/ePSXe都是GTK1的，你認了吧。
<ikk-> 下次搞个源代码转换器
<NoIE> moriramar: 现在的系统里只有 gtk2
<moriramar> palomino|working: 果然記錯了。
<moriramar> NoIE: 那去找gtk1的包吧。或者就不要玩了。
<palomino|working> hehe
<archl> 字体大些比较好。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马...
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 得教訓 婆媽
<cfy> a
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 palomino|working
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<ikk-> linux的软件仓库如果可以像android那样，可以免费，也可以收费，就会吸引开发者
<NoIE> !4w
<CyrusYzGTt> ikk-§ 有收費的，不過都是安裝後註冊的
<ikk-> CyrusYzGTt: 还有卖服务的
<fitha> who can give me the vmworkstation 7.1.4 for linux key
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，，
<cfy> roylez: 主席，你又op了
<ikk-> fitha: vbox够用了
<CyrusYzGTt> fitha§ 用 vbox就是，
<fitha> 谁可以给偶啊
<fitha> 我要跟老师用的一样啊
<fitha> 老师不用vbox
<CyrusYzGTt> fitha§ 自己掏錢買，或者用 vm的免費版本
<fitha> 我就是下载的使用版但是装了虚拟系统打开时却提示要key
<ikk-> fitha: vbox确实好用。。
<fitha> 哦，，
<roylez> cfy: cc aoe，把聊天室里的全灭了
<fitha> vbox不可以装两个xp
<roylez> cfy: /kickban *
<fitha> 不可以装在u盘上
<cfy> roylez: 主席。。。。
<fitha> 对了，问一下啊，为什么回答我的问题的字是黄色的呀
<fitha> 我不懂呀
<archl> fitha: 因为是对你说的，有包含你的昵称，高亮显示特殊内容
<archl> 早上好。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 神，滅了，那些教學生用盜版的老師
<iGnome> 骨骼被灭了。
<if_else> 各位兄台，ubuntu-server 通过 xen 网络安装，需要指定哪个路径？
<if_else> 我在本地mount iso后，使用 httpd 搭了个源
<if_else> 使用 virt-manager 安装时，提示 安装 url 有错误！
<if_else> 谢谢
<microcai> if_else:  me 的话会用 python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<archl> roylez:  http://i.imgur.com/kyd9d.png
<archl> 对了这里骨头叫什么，或者骨头来不来？
<archl> iGnome: 请神谕
<microcai> ChanServ:  give me op
<microcai> freeflying: give me op/deop ...
<Evanescence> microcai: what is op ?
<microcai> Evanescence:  nothing
<Evanescence> microcai: come on, tell me
<microcai> Evanescence:  nothing
<Evanescence> microcai: come on, tell me
<archl> Evanescence:  operator
<Evanescence> archl: isee,
 * archl shout: grant me OP I'll kick all!
<Evanescence> give me girl .... or Loli, ZhenTai...
<archl> Evanescence: go out to find a girl...
 * MeaCulpa 希望自己退休的时候简历还是如现在般单面A4写的下，两边留白1.5m+
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那意思就是在目前这公司一直待下去
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 现在就退休就可以了。
<Evanescence> archl: it's better staying at home.
<archl> Evanescence: if you need a girl to come after you then you must get some sort of power :D
<Evanescence> 超级大法，捆缚
<ikk-> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.g5e.crystalportal&feature=banner
<Evanescence> archl: it's better staying at home.
<archl> Evanescence: 。。。你见鬼了。。。
<Evanescence> archl: 呆在家里好
<archl> Evanescence: 我喜欢呆在太阳下面。。。
<Evanescence> archl: 你见鬼了。。。。呵呵呵呵
<MeaCulpa> microcai: ...
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  :D
<MeaCulpa> microcai: \marginsize{2cm}{6cm}{2cm}{2cm}
<MeaCulpa> 现在还很宽裕
<archl> Evanescence:  http://pyweek.org/13/ 参加这个？
<^k^> ⇪ title: PyWeek — September 2011
<archl> Evanescence: 用激励法让你学python
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 那不是 lex 么
<Evanescence> archl: 哈哈，不错啊
<microcai> archl: 对 python 没兴趣。
<archl> microcai: :D
<archl> microcai: 薇菜
<archl> microcai: 我都不知道什么是薇菜，但是，ibus里默认输入拼音就出。
<microcai> archl: :)
<microcai> 微菜
<microcai> archl:用 googlepinyin weicai 是 为才
<microcai> archl: 应该是 penghuang 修改的吧 :D
<archl> microcai: 真的有薇菜这种植物啊。不过不是菜。
<archl> microcai: http://baike.baidu.com/view/214870.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 薇菜_百度百科
<NoIE> 请问 <p title="......"> 中的内容会被搜索引擎抓取吗？
<moriramar> archl: 打不開pyweek那個，是什麼？
<archl> moriramar: python 游戏 7天-1周竞赛，
<archl> moriramar: 还有一个48小时竞赛的项目，不过那个参加人数多，平台繁杂，上次48小时参加作品600个。。。
<xaojan> Dr.com 目前为止有什么可行方案吗？被这个折腾得快疯了。。
<jyfl987> 许多牛人貌似没参加过什么大赛
<microcai> jyfl987: 参加了比赛了还有时间变牛人么／
<moriramar> archl: 7天那個是比什麼？
<moriramar> microcai: 這個理論很先進。
<microcai> moriramar: ?
<archl> moriramar: 比做游戏。。。
<maivel> �
<archl> maivel: 。。。看不见。
<archl> moriramar: 你真该参加 Google Summer of Code 的说，明年吧。
<maivel> archl: 测试一下 今天google+通篇的�
<archl> maivel: 我今天才注意到Google+的，虽然第二天就被邀请了
<moriramar> archl: 我為什麼要參加這個？話說你怎麼突然對我說這個？
<maivel> archl: 我上这个纯看图
<moriramar> archl: 本來今年想參加，不過發現要求在籍生，我剛畢業。
<archl> moriramar: 我想要人们参加啊。赚google的钱。同时开发Linux桌面软件，也许我能用上。
<archl> moriramar: 哦。那么就算了。
<moriramar> archl: 不好意思，開發Linux桌面軟件感覺我還不行。
<moriramar> archl: 我就算再上也不會去搞那個吧……
<archl> moriramar: 为什么不行呢？
<archl> moriramar: 这个我就好奇了。
<moriramar> archl: 沒什麼好奇的，人各有所長……
<moriramar> archl: 而且人各有所懶。
<archl> moriramar: 我不明白啊。那么多项目都挑拣不出自己想要的？
<moriramar> archl: 能，不過和Linux桌面沒關係。
<moriramar> archl: 而且我關注的不少要學Java。
<moriramar> archl: 這個我有些為難。
<archl> moriramar: 比如 hedgewars 移植去 android这样得。。。
<archl> moriramar: 我不知道，算了不用耽误时间了 :D
<moriramar> archl: 呃……
<if_else> 各位兄台，在 xen 中安装 ubuntu
<if_else> 安装源的 url 如何设置？谢谢
 * Cherrot 为啥RedNoteBook的中文加粗预览时就没了呢
<moriramar> Cherrot: 因為中文字體本來沒有加粗？
<moriramar> Cherrot: 那個加粗是freetype中的代碼實現的吧。
<Cherrot> moriramar: 可是编辑模式下加粗了呀
 * Cherrot 先上课去了~ Bye
<archl> Cherrot，确实。Libreoffice之类都是类似的吧。
<archl> moriramar: firefox的全屏幕模式进步了，可以换鼠标标签了
 * MeaCulpa 有个人相加好友，一看profile: Owner/Operator Last Man Standing Tactical, Firearms Training 
<debianer> 大家睡午觉吧，别说话了
<debianer> 玩股票的来看我的盘中实时分析  http://gann.jishigu.com/2011097327001.html
<xiangfu> <debianer> 大家睡午觉吧，别说话了
<debianer> xiangfu: 小心送你上政教处去
<moriramar> Cherrot: 那說明預覽和編譯用的顯示的方法不一樣？我覺得這個更可能是軟件本身的問題。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 什麼意思？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。你跟去吧，入美军。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 无尽的战斗是你的归宿
<FrankLv> find `pwd` -name "*.[ch]pp" -o -name "*.[ch]" -o -name "*.cc" -o -name "*.java" -o -name "*.jsp" -exec echo \"{}\" \; 这个命令只打印jsp的文件，如何让所有文件都能打印出来？
<Evanescence> FrankLv: echo 后面加-e选项试试
<mmfei> 搞定了 ！！！！晕死。。。。今天早上遇到svn配置局域网无法访问的问题，已经解决
<mmfei> 原来是iptables没开放对应的端口
<mmfei> 吐血
 * FrankLv works: find `pwd` \( -name "*.[ch]pp" -o -name "*.[ch]" -o -name "*.cc" -o -name "*.java" -o -name "*.jsp" \) -exec echo \"{}\" \;
<ikk-> XP的防火墙很烂
<FrankLv> Evanescence: 是find逻辑范围错误了，括号就可以了。 thanks any way
<mmfei> xp的防火墙？
<Evanescence> FrankLv: 为什么要括号啊？不明白
<mmfei> CyrusYzGTt 谢谢这位了。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> mmfei§ 如果你默認啓用selinux，更加吐血，，不過不建議關掉，這是安全
<mmfei> 额。。。。
<mmfei> 搞定了就好
<mmfei> 哈哈
<mmfei> 谢谢了哦
<mmfei> 就你一个回答我了
<mmfei> :)
<Evanescence> mmfei: 那是因为别人没时间或者不知道。。。。
<mmfei> 恩。。。我知道。。。所以我出来谢谢他
<Evanescence> ...
<mmfei> 哈哈。。。。
<Evanescence> 有谁有网站的，请求提供H下载。。。。
<maivel> Evanescence: http://c1520.pays.to/index.php
<^k^> ⇪ title: 草榴社
<Evanescence> maivel: oh, 你真的有啊，我也有，但是从这里的人那儿下更好，就像facemash一样
<Evanescence> ^_^
<CyrusYzGTt> maivel§ 好網站，我最喜歡的是技術版塊
<maivel> CyrusYzGTt: en 技术那个每天都看
<CyrusYzGTt> maivel§ 額，我不是每天，我每個星期看第一頁，，
<FrankLv> Evanescence: 逻辑问题吧 -exe只在 -o -name "*.jsp" 才成立
<Evanescence> fr
<Evanescence> FrankLv: 明白了
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: ed2k
<liemehoc> 66ys的资源限制只能迅雷下载，是怎么判断的，ua吗
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: yeah, good idea, mldonkey is doning, did you know facemash ? it appears in movie < the society network>
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: no
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: it is a cool movie, maybe you should watch it.
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: I don't watch none-porn movie
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: at least not at home
<Evanescence> anyway, 从别人那儿下，通常是因为别人分享他们自己喜欢的，这样下载的人就知道那个人的喜好是什么，
<Evanescence> 就是这样
<liemehoc> 66ys的资源限制只能迅雷下载，是怎么判断的，ua吗
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: use netcat to pass string like 'auth admin XXX \n find sth porn sex ass XXX \n'
<mmfei> 0.0一回头。。。。这里就在聊H的了。。。0.0
<Evanescence> liemehoc: 有转换迅雷连接的网站
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: wow, I like this cool method. very good.
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: I used to pass mininova rss feeds looking for bt files...
<liemehoc> Evanescence: 不是指迅雷那个base64加密的链接，是66ys服务器端的限制
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: smart guy, that's the power to use linux, right.
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 【求助】进入虚拟机无法隐藏原系统的鼠标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344434 用KVM装了个XP，现用vnc applet的方式远程访问，能打开虚拟机桌面，但是出现两个鼠标，也就是原系统的那个并没有隐藏起来。如果用VNCVIEWER客户端，打开该实例是正常的。 启动参数大致如下： /usr/bin/kvm -S -M rhel6.1.0 -enable-k ...
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: no, I do this in windows either
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: oh, I have never use windows to use any advanced work.
<jyfl987> 阿蛋怎么没来
<BILLYKANE1> 为啥总说英文呢?
<BILLYKANE1> 我从不在linux下办公，这是使用linux最大的戒条，哈哈
<liemehoc> Evanescence: 迅雷真正下载的时候也是还原成普通链接请求的
<alpha080> Evanescence: 没听说过python.com , 你 out 了？
<Evanescence> alpha080: what ?
<alpha080> 只要是用过python的人都知道。。。
<alpha080> 自己去看吧 XD
<archl> Evanescence: 宅男啊。
 * Evanescence archl hi，宅男向你问好
<alpha080> Evanescence: 迫切希望你能打破巴西某男zw的世界记录。。。42，具体看jandan.net
<alpha080> 我觉得你很有希望哦
<Evanescence> alpha080: 什么记录？
<Evanescence> 我都糊涂了，你们说的是什么？一个说我不知道python。com，怎么可能，还说那个zw记录，是啥？
<liemehoc> Evanescence: 迅雷真正下载的时候也是还原成普通链接请求的
<Evanescence> liemehoc: come on, 我不是很懂这个，只是用过那个网站
<archl> Evanescence:    python.com 是个成人色情站点哦。
<Evanescence> archl: what？
<alpha080> Evanescence: 不合格的宅男阿。。。你不用纸张的么？
<Evanescence> archl: 原来如此，所以python主页才会被屏蔽
<Evanescence> 原来如此
<Evanescence> alpha080: 我都是找porn的关键词的
<archl> Evanescence: 傻傻的，不封python.com，封python.org
<alpha080> 下了。。。boss出没
<archl> alpha080: 。。。
<liemehoc> Evanescence: okay,我还是乖乖去win下抓包
<moriramar> liemehoc: 你在做迅雷包分析？打算寫Linux客戶端？
<liemehoc> moriramar: linux下迅雷不是已经有了么，不重复制造轮子
<jyfl987> liemehoc: 什么时候有的？？
<maivel> 估计是wine的
<liemehoc> jyfl987: 不是早有人写了pythunder
<jyfl987> liemehoc: 用wine掉迅雷？？
<jyfl987> liemehoc: 我只想获取迅雷网络里的备份资源地址这些东西
<moriramar> liemehoc: 那個pythunder不是不能用了嗎？
<fitha> <fitha> vm key 7.1.4 for linux
<liemehoc> moriramar: 我这边一直能用阿
<jyfl987> liemehoc: 我都不知道那项目 地址在哪里
<liemehoc> jyfl987: 已经停止更新了，但是一直能用
<jyfl987> liemehoc: 那你再开个也不算重复造轮子阿
<freeflying> microcai: op是浮云
<moriramar> liemehoc: 哦。
<moriramar> liemehoc: 我這效果好像不是太好，我以為不能用了。
<liemehoc> jyfl987: 大部分都是可以下的，就是个别网站限制只能迅雷
<moriramar> liemehoc: 請教一下，你那速度和Win下比如何？
<jyfl987> liemehoc: 主要是要能分析出他的协议来 这样你才好做firefox插件 额
<moriramar> liemehoc: 另外就是迅雷自己用戶間的P2P傳輸比例如何，這個脚本有沒有這個功能？
<liemehoc> moriramar: aria2c满速
<moriramar> liemehoc: 哦，謝謝。
<jyfl987> 对 还要搞迅雷用户间的p2p的那个协议
<liemehoc> moriramar: 用户间那个就属于p2p了
<moriramar> liemehoc: 哦。
<moriramar> liemehoc: 謝謝了。
<liemehoc> moriramar: - -#这不是老梗了吗
<liemehoc> 算了我还是老老实实去抓包
<jyfl987> 这才对嘛
<jyfl987> 我都抓过一阵了 就是分析不出来他的加密
<liemehoc> jyfl987: 我估计是除了ua之外还有小动作
<liemehoc> jyfl987: 类似于rayfile之类的
<jyfl987> liemehoc: 我是抓请求解析的那个包
<liemehoc> 请求解析？
<jyfl987> 他自己肯定做了一些加密的 你看迅雷有提供 com接口 那个文档里就有提供加密解密的接口说明
<jyfl987> liemehoc: 迅雷你下一个东西 他会把地址放到服务器去查询下 看看有没有备用资源么 我就想要这个东西
<liemehoc> jyfl987: pythunder不是已经帮你做了吗
<jyfl987> liemehoc: 想要协议文档 而不是wine
<liemehoc> jyfl987: 返回的那个数组就是地址集，你自己处理下扔给aria2c就行了
<jyfl987> liemehoc: 我想要了解协议 自己写解析 额
<liemehoc> jyfl987: 谷歌pythunder，python实现的迅雷协议
<jyfl987> 哦 那就好
<liemehoc> jyfl987: 已经有人做了
<jyfl987> 这种东西都是用hash值对比 可以像dropbox那个漏洞一样 打捞私人文件
<liemehoc> jyfl987: 提交的是url,hash什么的对终端都是黑箱
<liemehoc> jyfl987: 提交url，返回url
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • usb不能自动mount了，怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344437 我的系统是linux kernel 3.0,desktop=kde4.7,arch 突然usb不能自动mount ,但在Dolphin里显示了盘符，点击不能mount,提示：”Not Authorized“,于是只能用root 手动mount, mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb,这样是可以的，不过中文名却显示乱码，不知道怎么回事？  ...
<Evanescence> 有谁见过javascript代码的？怎么这么乱？ http://paste.ubuntu.com/684160/
<archl> Evanescence: 你才知道啊。。。javascript属于最乱的类型。
<archl> Evanescence: 可以把空间都压缩了。
<Evanescence> archl: 额。很糟糕的代码啊。。。。
<iGnome> jyfl987: 换一个版本，改一点协议的东西，做了干嘛。浪费时间。
<Evanescence> 这写的人也太牛逼了。。。。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 可以打捞数据 还是很有意思的
<archl> 刚才在 google+上追linus torvalds，不是明智的选择，他写的太多了，。。。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你可以自己随意生成地址发到迅雷服务器去检索 撞到就比较爽
<iGnome> jyfl987: 别人早做过了。轮不到要你做。
<iGnome> 换一次版本，就失效了的。
<archl> 为什么他会加到我的google+候选列表？谁和他有关啊？
<jyfl987> iGnome: 那他客户端也无效了 这个不现实阿
<archl> 什么 N900的 eMMC读取速度竟然有10MB/s。。。
<iGnome> http://www.databj.net//
<microcai> freeflying: 既是浮云，干嘛抓着不给呢～～～  :D
<archl> Evanescence: 有压缩的脚本，一般javascript写好的的和公开的功用相同——但是空格之类利于阅读的被消减去了
<archl> Evanescence: 节省空间。
<Evanescence> archl: 蛋疼的javascript，害我都不能看看，应该有还原的脚本把？
<archl> Evanescence: 一般都是有源码的，Javascript用GPL的超级多。直接去找把。
<Evanescence> archl: ok
<h2ero> 今天看javascipt的书说压缩一般就删除空格 注释 替换长的变量名 学习javascipt头疼中，
<freeflying> microcai: 你要好好工作
<archl> freeflying:你负责什么工作呢？
<freeflying> archl: 啥意思？
<iGnome> 看来搜索啥，会导致isp断网。
<microcai> freeflying: 给我 op 我就好好工作。
<archl> freeflying: 我看不明白——刚才我终于注意到你在我的练习人里，但是我确实不明白你的具体职位。
<archl> 联系人。。。
<fitha> vm 7.1.4 for linux key
<iGnome> 微菜真不是一个灵泛的人
<freeflying> archl: 你是做啥的
<archl> freeflying: 我是设计/印刷专业的学生。上课，找工作中。
<iGnome> lj???
<jyfl987> microcai: 你有了op可以给我机器人一个头衔 用机器人批量杀人比较快
<archl> iGnome: 。。。
<archl> iGnome: 神。。。
<fitha> vm 7.1.4 for linux key
<iGnome> 你个骗子
<archl> iGnome: 难道我马甲太多了你都不记得了。
<jiero> 大概上午有个jiejie类似昵称。所以就换了游戏名。
<jiero> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<jiero> .oicebot shot yunfan
<yunfan> 没反应呢
<jiero> 要打成原型。。。
<yunfan> 貌似我已经进了几家bot的黑名单了
<jiero> freeflying: 能回答吗？
<iGnome> jiero: 你这专业，ff没兴趣的。
<jiero> iGnome: 当然。
<jiero> iGnome: 所以他就是探子了？
<jiero> iGnome: 哈哈
<freeflying> jiero: what?
<iGnome> 你可以假装妹朵。或者编程的。这样就会有兴趣了。
<iGnome> 啥探子。。 ff是猎头。
<jiero> freeflying: 是猎头的？
<jiero> freeflying: 晕。。。
<jiero> iGnome: 什么是传送一个大文件的最佳方式啊？
<jiero> iGnome: 我有个视频想要发
<iGnome> ftp
<ikk-> jiero: scp, ftp
<jiero> ftp哦。好吧。
<jiero> 建立服务器么。。。
<ikk-> jiero: 自己写个 tcp server 也行
<jiero> ikk-: 不会。
<fanzeyi> 之前我一直用 iptables -tnat -APOSTROUTING -oppp0 -jMASQUERADE 这个命令转发共享网络…… 但是现在不管用了 求解。
<freeflying> jiero: 当然不是
<iGnome> freeflying: 不承认。难道承认自己是蛇头？ lol
<jiero> freeflying: 杂物？
<ikk-> jiero: 装个 apache ， 设置成 Index  allow all 也行
<iGnome> 说猎头
<jiero> freeflying: 杂务？什么什么都有？
<fanzeyi> 求解iptables问题- -
<jiero> ikk-: 哦。
<freeflying> iGnome: 我只是偶尔帮同事招人而已
<iGnome> 同事招人。不就是你公司招人嘛。额。
<freeflying> jiero: btw, 我是打酱油的
<freeflying> jiero: iGnome 才是老板
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。
<yunfan> iGnome: 老板你好
<jiero> 主席不在？
<jiero> 。。。我也怀念当年在大学上课也有wifi了。。。
<ikk-> 老板你好
<ubberliskie> someone can tell me how to display chinese in ssh terminal?
<jiero> 傻傻的突然想到，如果能让windows的开源软件用户帮忙翻译跨平台的就好了。
<ubberliskie> ?
<wolftankk> @ubberliskie 你使用的那种bash客户端
<jiero> ubberliskie:  wolftankk is asking which bash you on?
<ubberliskie> im using ubuntu through a ssh connection
<ubberliskie> putty in use
<ubberliskie> i got utf and gb2312 char set on my pc
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<ubberliskie> also on ubuntu server
<jiero> need help, however, you
<ubberliskie> sometimes i need to change documents through this shell , but i cant see chinse in the files >_<
<jiero> ubberliskie: I don't know. but Im sure in this situation, you can /join #ubuntu
<ubberliskie> ppl there didnt give a fuck :(
<jiero> ubberliskie: alright, you may directly request help from a stuff like freeflying :D
 * CyrusYzGTt 發現 3.0.4就是f15的2.6.40.4-5
<ubberliskie> hes a stuff , cool :D
<ubberliskie> i go ask him
<ubberliskie> ty
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink_roWEb> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  95341625
<jiero> ;D my poor spelling made freeflying a poor guy
<jiero> !4w
<jeepkid> DDW
<jacoii> DDW?
<jeepkid> 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink_roWEb> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  95375140  95375140
<xiangfu> !DDW
<oink_roWEb> DDW: xiangfu 加入游戏 (2/4)  95379562
<Evanescence> !ddw
<oink_roWEb> DDW: Evanescence 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  95388218
<^k^> oink_roWEb:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<jeepkid> !ddw
<jeepkid> 这个ddw咋玩?
<Evanescence> 咋这么慢啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> 刷屏了，，~k~ timeout了
<jiero> jpinx:DiRT 3 on Steam 170万激活码泄露
<jeepkid> 有人知道哪里有外包的么
<jiero> !ddw
<CyrusYzGTt> 刷屏了，，~k~ timeout了..但是kk沒有解除 oink_*bot的封印
<jeepkid> !ddw
<wolftankk> !ddw
<jeepkid> !ddw
<jeepkid> !DDW
<jeepkid> CyrusYzGTt, 不在了?
<jeepkid> xiangfu, Evanescence ???人呢?都在ddw吗
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<jeepkid> !4w
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"CyrusYzGTt发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
 * roylez 误伤友军
<jeepkid> - -|发起游戏要被T?
<Evanescence> 唉。。。。我第一次玩。。。没成功
<Evanescence> 等下次了
<roylez> Evanescence: 找别的频道玩bot去
<jeepkid> 我也是哈哈,谁再发起一次玩玩?
<Evanescence> roylez: ok
<jacoii> !4w
<jacoii> !ddw
<CyrusYzGTt> 爲了看discovery我學會了一點英語和羅馬尼亞語
<wolftankk> .oicebot on
<wolftankk> 这个还不是不会玩
<jiejie> 弱弱的问下，linux下画程序流程图、软件框图之类的用什么软件的？
<jeepkid> 有,看看freemind
<jiejie> 喔。。。我在freemid
<jiejie> 和xmind之间纠结
<jeepkid> 思维导图,没有uml那么方便,不过程序流程可以画
<jiejie> linux uml软件呢？有啥推荐的？
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<CyrusYzGTt> jiejie§ 在綫的就有
<Evanescence> jiejie: 用铅笔在纸上画是最好的！！！
<jacoii> CyrusYzGTt: 罗马尼亚语很难学吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 我都用3.0.4了
<jiejie> Evanescence: 你太忽悠偶了。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 你有N900啊。
<Evanescence> jiejie: 这怎么算是忽悠呢？我是真心的！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> jacoii§ 嗯，我現在纔會看懂一個單詞
<jiero> Evanescence: 直接画上。
<Evanescence> jiero: 是啊，但是小啊。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 随时缩放。
<jiero> Evanescence: 音量键
<Evanescence> jiero: 说起来n900自带的画图缩放太不方便
<jacoii> CyrusYzGTt:上次选选修，我一直在日语、韩语和俄语之间徘徊。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiejie: Dia
<Evanescence> jiero: 原来是音量键啊，怪不得呢
<CyrusYzGTt> jacoii§ ..我是爲了discovery看生活百科
<jiejie> MeaCulpa: 喔，我google看下这软件
<jacoii> CyrusYzGTt: 最后还是选了韩语。。。。不知道是不是选错了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jacoii§ 肯定選錯了
<MeaCulpa> jiejie: Dia是类似Visio那样通用，担不是最专业的
<jacoii> CyrusYzGTt: 唉。。。。。。。难道选日语？
<CyrusYzGTt> jacoii§ 最好是 日語和俄語
<jiejie> MeaCulpa: 貌似俺也没太多选择。。。。。
<jacoii> CyrusYzGTt: OMG........
<jeepkid> freemind非常方便,可以帮管理察看目录树,我看毛片时候经常找不到合适的,自从有了他...
<Evanescence> jeepkid: 你太邪恶了。。。
<jiejie> jeepkid: 。。。。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jacoii§ 最好是 日語<<看片還有泡MM有用，也可以直接用高科技 和俄語<<俄羅斯好多極品的美女的
<Evanescence> jeepkid: 有没有捆缚类的？
<MeaCulpa> 毛片难道还用目录....
<CyrusYzGTt> jacoii§ 韓國的是人造最多
 * MeaCulpa BS日系
<jacoii> CyrusYzGTt: 俄国女人不是亚洲人能满足的了得。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Evanescence> 只看H和色情，不看A
<jeepkid> Evanescence, 有,我也比较喜欢
<Evanescence> jeepkid: 上传下？
<Evanescence> jeepkid: 最经典的算是花与蛇了
<CyrusYzGTt> jacoii§ 能的，俄羅斯也有蒙古族的，都是亞細亞係
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jacoii: 伊朗人也是亚洲人
<MeaCulpa> jacoii: 再说了，奇人异士到处都有
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 看着俄罗斯的人不错。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 法国人不知道在想什么。
<Evanescence> 都是地球人，遇上外星人就啥都不分了
<jiero> 美国人比较好玩。
<jeepkid> Evanescence, 哈哈,你也看过!?
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 嗯，如果讓我移民過去，我會努力工作
<MeaCulpa> 其实大家的偏见是日本片子造成的，不顾及女性观众，找猥琐男来拍，让人产生自豪的误解
<jeepkid> Evanescence, 打马的...
<Evanescence> jeepkid: 恩，我有三部
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你什么工作的？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 法國，不是保守的玩的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 对了，你在论坛里是谁啊。。。
<Evanescence> jeepkid: 原来的，无码
<Evanescence> jeepkid: 我在电驴网络里下来的
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 沒有工作。。
<jeepkid> Evanescence, WoW........不会吧,我找的咋都是打马的
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 什麼論壇？？
<jeepkid> Evanescence, 高清不?
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: Ubuntu中文啊。。。这里说论坛。。。
 * MeaCulpa 23点没到，这里就...
<Evanescence> jeepkid: 很古老的执着，有啥高清啊
<Evanescence> 执着，制作
<medicalwei> 高清≠高質量
<CyrusYzGTt> jeepkid§ 高清無碼纔是王道
<medicalwei> XD
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..沒有註冊，，我在fedora-zh的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 好久不见你发表那些了。
<Evanescence> medicalwei: 你的不等与怎么打出来的？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 明白的了。
<medicalwei> Evanescence: Macintosh 鍵盤配置 右 Alt+=
<jeepkid> Evanescence, 看,我的freemind,这是我公司的机器,http://imagebin.org/171382
 * yunfan 高清无码绳缚亚洲幼齿人兽
<medicalwei> (GNOME 底下可以設定
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 没工作？
 * yunfan += 野外露出
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 找Free flying 介绍个杂工。
<CyrusYzGTt> jacoii§ 日本的技術值得學習，韓國也行，不過外國人很難進入核芯
<Evanescence> jeepkid: 我靠，经典啊
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我對編程一竅不通
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我只有23点以后才说这个
<Evanescence> jeepkid: 遇见牛牛人了。。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 不用编程，学别的。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 比如说 Steve Jobs就不是编程的。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 他是学设计的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 嗯，是不是拍領導馬屁？
<Evanescence> jeepkid: 不过这分类实在不咋的，不地道
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: ？什么？
<medicalwei> jiero: 他好像是學電機來著？
 * medicalwei 確認中…
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 嗯，是不是拍領導馬屁也是工作。。
<jiero> medicalwei: 但是他自己学的是字体制作。
<jeepkid> Evanescence, -_-冰山一角....我有个阵列是以前公司的,244TB.....现在家
<jeepkid> Evanescence, 这是我公司机器上的,
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。
<Evanescence> jeepkid: 244TB啊？。。。。我就100G，满了就删掉，继续装新的
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 不過，我不喜歡，，還是拍人民的馬屁最好
<Evanescence> jeepkid: 公司里你也能放上？
<jiero> Evanescence: 我现在硬盘空间不如N900大。
 * medicalwei 只有 4T OwO 有一部分被拿去做 debian/ubuntu mirror
<CyrusYzGTt> jeepkid§ 我想起 php.net的管理員的 BD高清
<jeepkid> Evanescence, 哈哈,以前公司用的阵列,换新的了,我低价收的,最高支持244TB,现在只有5个盘是好的,最大是16x
<Evanescence> jiero: 我也差不多，已经没地方放东西了。。。。不过还在下载，新旧交替啊。。。
<Evanescence> 我下载了EVA 30G，death note，等等，都是超级大的，，，，
<Evanescence> 作为收藏
<jeepkid> CyrusYzGTt, php.net管理员DB高清?
<jiero> Evanescence: ？我的意思是整个系统占用磁盘30GB不到空间，包括空余。
<CyrusYzGTt> jeepkid§ 嗯，你沒有看到這個新聞麼？？
<jiero> Evanescence: 除了影视之外，真的没啥好放硬盘了储存的了。。。不过我也都不喜欢。
<jeepkid> CyrusYzGTt, 额,,,真没有,- -|我去google下
 * jiero 推荐懂一点英文的都看 http://www.ted.com/talks/matt_cutts_try_something_new_for_30_days.html
<Evanescence> jiero: 是啊，除了视频，其他都没什么占用的，图片2G，资料pdf，doc之类的1G，
<MeaCulpa> getShell() { echo -e 'auth admin XXXXXXXXX\ns -minsize 500000 -maxsize 800000 -Video sex porn ass \n d 1 2 3\n' | nc localhost 4000; }
<jiero> Evanescence: 我以前复制了10多个软件的仓库。看看、编译之类的。有占10多GB。
<Evanescence> jiero: 软件仓库有这么大啊？
<jeepkid> CyrusYzGTt, 哈哈,看到了,.......见怪不怪,我们以前在学校也一样,
<jiero> Evanescence:  Wesnoth 1.2GB， Hedgewars 300MB，Inkscape 400MB
<MeaCulpa> getShell() { echo -e 'auth admin XXXXXXXXX\ns -minsize 500000 -maxsize 800000 -Video sex porn ass \n vr\n  d 1 2 3\n' | nc localhost 4000; }
<Evanescence> jiero: 哦。。。你太有才了
<jeepkid> CyrusYzGTt, 不过,我不是管理员,是code哈哈,
<Evanescence> 竟然软件这么大。。。。从来没想过
 * MeaCulpa NWN 8G, ut2004 6G, Enemy Territory 4G
<MeaCulpa> ioquake3 2G
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  SpringRTS，地图14GB——300张。我有。
<CyrusYzGTt> jeepkid§ 好吧，，不過，世界上用php是很多的，，這樣很容易被從源頭植入代碼的
<MeaCulpa> :P rts sux
<yunfan> jiero: 这个太狠了 额 不过最近我买了新机器了 我的 gt 430不知道能不能跑起来
<jiero> MeaCulpa: Urban Terror，地图100张，5GB。
<jeepkid> CyrusYzGTt, 哈哈
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩ET的地图是http host的，半夜挂着全下
<GNUdog> 魔兽世界 Cataclysm 的 PTR，30GB+
<jiero> GNUdog: 没用的。利用率太低。
<CyrusYzGTt> jeepkid§ 好吧，，個人覺得，，細化o(∩∩)o...哈哈就^_^
<jeepkid> CyrusYzGTt, Evanescence 纵观世界,没毛片的服务器跟处女一样少了.
<jiero> yunfan: 可以啊。
<GNUdog> jiero: 地图还不也一样
<yunfan> jiero: 那你把地图放硬盘里邮寄给我吧 我下载不知道要下到哪一年
<Evanescence> jeepkid: o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> jeepkid§ 不是說 小說麼，這是基本的，然後圖片 然後視頻
<jiero> yunfan: 大概能开最高效果60% 来玩 1000vs 1000（8vs8 玩家战斗）
<jeepkid> 看来我可以写一个让下毛片和访问量能负载均衡的东西了,肯定能卖个好价钱...
<MeaCulpa> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> jeepkid§ 你肯定在普通用戶中有個好口碑，愛情動作與動作愛情負載均衡之父
<jeepkid> CyrusYzGTt, Wow......
<jacoii> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈
<jeepkid> CyrusYzGTt, 该死的运营商,收你那么多钱,不要让网络闲着也是闲着...
<CyrusYzGTt> jeepkid§ 額，在天朝，叫國域網
<jeepkid> CyrusYzGTt, 长城阻止不了p民淫荡的心和wireless...
<CyrusYzGTt> jeepkid§ 可是吾技術不行，容易被追蹤，
<CyrusYzGTt> 睡覺去，很困了，，唉，
<jeepkid> see u...
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，晚安，，我 02:00再起牀
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<jeepkid> *
<jeepkid> 下班...
<if_else> 各位兄台。xen 查看虚拟机信息时，哪个命令可以看到类似 下面带括号的配置信息：谢谢
<if_else> (xend-relocation-hosts-allow '^localhost$ ^xen$')
<if_else> (network-script 'network-bridge netdev=bond0')
<if_else> (vif-script vif-bridge)
<wolftankk> 还有半小时才能下班- -
<wzlxx> arch安装 e-svn e17-extra-svn后起不来，怎么回事？
 * wzlxx failed to create drawable
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 10.04 挂载移动硬盘 桌面无响应 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344455 最近不知怎么搞得，外接移动硬盘的时候整个桌面和Nautilus都无法使用，弹出窗口提示file manager无响应，CPU一直显示99%。在中端里查看mount.ntfs占用99%的cpu。硬盘没坏，在win7系统下可以打开的。 以前挂载这个移动硬盘是好的，但是现 ...
<if_else> 各位兄台，mutt 如何查看 系统邮件？谢谢
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-07 18:00:46 +0800
<jiero> 额。回来了。
<pythonee> 这个列表怎么这么冷清
<pythonee> 我是新来的
<ineed> .oicebot on
<ineed> jiero: bot呢？
<jiero> ineed: 彻底的ban了。
<jiero> ineed: 别闲着搞那个了。
<jiero> ineed: 做些突破性的活把。
<ineed> jiero: 为什么呢？
<jiero> ineed: oicebot已经玩的过多了，再玩就是玩自己了。
<ineed> jiero: 哦
<ineed> jiero: 现在是不是变安静了？
<jiero> ineed: 时间点是大家下班未到家或者吃饭的。
<jiero> ineed: 有空？玩这个游戏。 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Kernel_Panic
<^k^> ⇪ title: Kernel Panic - Ubuntu中文
<jiero> ineed: 和我一起添加个 单兵种阵营:D
<ineed> jiero: 嗯
<jiero> ineed: 我很坏的。
<ineed> jiero: ...
<ineed> jiero: 你们那几点？
<jiero> ineed:  8：12
<ineed> jiero: am ?
<jiero> ineed PM
<ineed> jiero: 你知不知道磁芯大战？也就是core war
<jiero> ineed: 不知道。
<ineed> jiero: google一下
<jiero> ineed 需要吗？
<ineed> jiero: 当我没说
<jiero> ineed: 当我不知道，我搜到好多结果不知道哪个。
<ineed> jiero: 红色代码那个
<jiero> ineed: 你要知道我一点编程都不会。
<jiero> ineed: 没有兴趣额。
<ineed> jiero: 你都会kernel，还好意思骗我？
<jiero> ineed: 我给你的链接。。。你进去看了么。。。
<metbsd> 谷歌浏览器打不开ditu.baidu.com?
 * jiero 拖这 ineed 在石子路上跑，10圈，100圈。
<jiero> ineed: /
 * ineed 说jiero因说谎而掉了大牙
<jiero> ineed: 你等着我掉牙吧。。。
 * ineed 摸摸了jiero的小屁屁
 * jiero 感到抱歉：ineed认错人了，我是打屁股
 * ineed 。。。
<ineed> jiero: 那个jie是不是你？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • Ubuntu 11.10的一个秘密 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344456 好吧我是标题党！ 麻烦哪位装了11.10的传下/usr/share/unity-greeter/logo.png这张图！ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cqcyj222 — 2011-09-07 18:18
<jiero> ineed: jiejie不是我。
<luojie-dune> 主要就是这些了。
<luojie-dune> hi dumb1224  still kicking?
 * ineed 对jiero说：我下了，bye
<luojie-dune> wow Nokia 给出 $10000 + 5×$1000 寻找铃声remix
<luojie-dune> http://nokiatune.audiodraft.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: AudioDraft - Contest - Nokia Tune Remake
<luojie-dune> 。。。Nokia N9的主设计师竟然得过格莱美最佳新人奖。
<wolftankk> ....
 * Cherrot 蛋疼的火狐又更新了……
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 01:41:29)
<CyrusYzGTt> 睡過頭了，，現在都19:00了
<dumb1224> luojie-dune: I'm sorry?
<luojie-dune> dumb1224: nvm.
<dumb1224> luojie-dune: ......
<luojie-dune> dumb1224:  Or shall I ask ask for forgiveness?
<luojie-dune> dumb1224: I really don't know what that mean , sorry
<dumb1224> luojie-dune: wat you talking about?
<CyrusYzGTt> 天道無親，常與善人
<luojie-dune> dumb1224: then everything all right :D I said" kicking" meant to ask if you are good today.
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 天道偿还
<luojie-dune> dumb1224: are you English speaker?
<dumb1224> luojie-dune: I'm not too bad thank you
<dumb1224> luojie-dune: no i'm not
<luojie-dune> dumb1224: why not using Chinese here, or you read little Chinese?
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 那就打倒天道消滅黃天，
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 回天吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 現在是黃天當道，之前是蒼天
<dumb1224> luojie-dune: true hehe 打中文会慢一些
<CyrusYzGTt> 蒼天已死黃天當立
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 随便你了。。。说多了去学习吧。今天监督你背诵100个英文单词。
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 不背，美國又不會給我綠卡，天朝不會給我簽證同意移民
<lainme> 今天只背了25个
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 跟那些没关系，要你学东西。
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 不是为了学语言。
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 好吧，我去買垃圾方便面了，，嗚嗚，，
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt:  http://code.bulix.org/l1cxph-80526
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 不看，這個網站我沒有用過，
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 这个就是置顶的网站！
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 不看，
<luojie-dune>   CyrusYzGTt: 这个频道顶上  勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.org
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<luojie-dune> Cy
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 我要扫垃圾。。。
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • kde 4.7和kde 4.6在界面上有什么区别吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344465 用过kde4.7的同学同志讲讲感受吧…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 wealth_san — 2011-09-07 19:20
<ChinaForge> 求助，Ubuntu 11.04下安装VBox，客户机是XP，放入音频CD XP死活不认，报告“Windows 不能从此此盘读取。。。。”，为何？
<fanzeyi> mplayer 如何全屏？ 现在是弹出来一个窗口 然后给缩放到合适大小…… 但是我觉得还是有黑底好点…… 求指教！谢谢
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:17:02)
<roylez_> lainme: http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/242426_460s.jpg
<roylez_> luojie-dune: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/815369a1gw1dkwu8vr89ij.jpg
<luojie-dune> roylez_ :  :D
<roylez_> luojie-dune: 你的ctrl还在不？
<luojie-dune> roylez_ 还在。
<luojie-dune> roylez_ 很好用。
<roylez_> luojie-dune: Good.
<luojie-dune> roylez_ shift 很差劲了。
<roylez_> luojie-dune: ...
<roylez_> luojie-dune: 我这里capslock估计会坏得比较快
<luojie-dune> roylez_ 我的 键盘有7年了。
<roylez_> luojie-dune: 哇
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 扬州环境资源职业技术学院——开学了/前来报到…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344467 欢迎新老校友加入qq群： 140212437 统计信息: 发表于 由 武文苑 — 2011-09-07 19:31
<roylez_> luojie-dune: 你最后下决心买新电脑没？
<luojie-dune> roylez 我买的第一个硬件
<luojie-dune> roylez_ 找到工作再说
<roylez_> luojie-dune: ...
<luojie-dune> roylez_ 正式的印刷工作
<Jakalala> Hi
<^k^> Jakalala, 好  ㍫ 
<Jakalala> Test
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac237807/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 过去的打群架都是渣渣！！！ - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> tenzu: 裸衣好猛
<tenzu> roylez_: T_T
<tenzu> roylez_: 等待acfun响应...无限buffer中
<yunfan> tenzu: 给我找下 19寸可以树起来的屏幕 @ roylez
<roylez_> yunfan: 为啥找我
<yunfan> roylez  因为经常你都发布一些很实惠的东西 貌似有渠道
<roylez_> yunfan: ....
<tenzu> yunfan: 能转90度那种?
<roylez_> yunfan: 没渠道，我只是刷smzdm
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ jyf正解
<roylez_> yunfan: http://www.smzdm.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 什么值得买
<yunfan> tenzu: 就是能树起来放的 那种写代码爽
<tenzu> yunfan: 我都没见过
<yunfan> tenzu: 没前途
<JerrySun>   hello
<tenzu> yunfan: 我又不抠腚
<yunfan> tenzu: 用linux早晚都要写点东西的
<^k^> JerrySun, 好  ㍫ 
<Jakalala> yunfan: who says?
<tenzu> yunfan: 我全屏用geany,我自豪
<roylez_> iGoogle: 看人家这手 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac237718/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 妹纸，可以摸摸你的胸吗？ - AcFun.tv
<whsailing> 用tty＋vi的算不算？:-D
<yunfan> tenzu: 呵呵
<yunfan> whsailing: tty就那么多
<grxixi> conky监视硬盘温度的问题，请求帮助，谢谢
<grxixi> 已经安装Hddtemp，用sudo hddtemp /dev/sda，能够取得硬盘的温度值，但是要使用hddtemp命令，前面必须要加sudo命令才行，直接用hddtemp /dev/sda，会提示”/dev/sda: open: Permission denied
<grxixi> “，所以要conky中用hddtemp取不到硬盘的温度值，而用sudo hddtemp的话，又需要输入管理员密码，不能自动执行监测了。
<whsailing> yunfan:这两天ubuntu出问题，用不了图形界面，只能用tty，今天才弄好
<roylez_> tenzu: 羡慕嫉妒恨吧 http://v.ku6.com/show/9zVPbg4XxUoZwBRo.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 可以让这双即将和普京握手的手摸你的胸吗？ 在线观看 - 酷6视频
<tenzu> roylez_: 1000boobs 那个?
<roylez_> tenzu: en....
<roylez_> tenzu: 白活了
<jacoii> tenzu: 今天刚看过。。。。。。那些女的反应千奇百怪。。。。
<yunfan> whsailing: 你这算什么 我这两天 给机器装系统 ubuntu debian都挂在安装基本系统上了
<yunfan> 自己手动装了 结果那个安装界面硬是不让继续下去 wtf
<yunfan> 这几天只好折腾 tinycore
<tenzu> roylez_: jacoii 摸10个可能还很爽,100个可能就满手泥巴了
<whsailing> yunfan:tinycore是个好东西啊:-D
<yunfan> whsailing: 恩 上次我写信给网易和sohu 让他们给架个镜像 都没回信 不过网易已经架了
<roylez_> tenzu: 你这是典型的酸葡萄
<whsailing> yunfan:高人啊，我等小白菜膜拜
<tenzu> roylez_: 你可以摸自己的屁屁1000次,体会一下
<roylez_> tenzu: 继续酸，nnd
<yunfan> whsailing: 这你也能顺手拍马屁 你还真是马屁精诶
<tenzu> roylez_: 枕在boobs上睡觉才是我的梦想
<roylez_> tenzu: 记得那个失恋了要周游列国睡妹子的人吗？也是睡过好多国家的才找到真爱的。见多识广有好处
<whsailing> yunfan:我连个liveＵＳＢ都装不了的，
<yunfan> tenzu: 我要枕着成千上万的服务器睡
<yunfan> whsailing: tinycore要什么技术 额
<jacoii> roylez 还有这种事？！
<roylez_> jacoii: 有的
<whsailing> yunfan:不懂
<roylez_> jacoii: 问题是你有没有本事去见多识广
<tenzu> yunfan: 你这出息...
<whsailing> yunfan:就之前想要将之弄到Ｕ盘里，但不会弄，网上看的很好
<jacoii> roylez 呃。。。得参加工作之后才有可能了。。。。
<tenzu> roylez_: 办签证就累死了
<roylez_> tenzu: 只能说你投胎到了倒霉地方了
<whsailing> 小弟即将面临毕业加失业的后果，各位大哥可否有工作介绍
<tenzu> roylez_: 说的也是,连坡国护照都方便不少
<tenzu> whsailing: 论坛里今天有人发广告,帖子还在,号被我砍了
<whsailing> tenzu:??
<yunfan> tenzu: 你也出息不到哪里去
<yunfan> whsailing: 额 放u盘都不会 看来确实是新手
<yunfan> whsailing: 你去装一个 netbootin 可以帮你放u盘里 我是自己装grub
<whsailing> yunfan:其实今天将ubuntu给弄进去了，但只能当live，不只能装上电脑，
<whsailing> yunfan:之前用的mint，当Ｕ盘的系统，感觉还不错，
<yunfan> tenzu: 原来你是论坛管理员？？
<yunfan> whsailing: 当u盘系统就得tinycore这种 一次读入就不管了
<tenzu> yunfan: 那必须的啊
<yunfan> 不然u盘迟早要挂
<yunfan> tenzu: 我才知道 基本不去论坛
<tenzu> yunfan: 你太不关心我了
<yunfan> tenzu: 论坛管理员居然不写代码 太丢脸了
<whsailing> ubuntu中文论坛？？
<whsailing> 今天就为了这台电脑，我将Ｕ盘格了三次，弄了三次的ubuntu11.10进去
<tenzu> yunfan: 我只负责灌水
<yunfan> tenzu: 真丢人 我以后不说我用ubuntu的了
<yunfan> 还是量产好 可惜没工具
<tenzu> yunfan: 你嫌弃我了
<roylez_> yunfan: 量产也丢人
<yunfan> tenzu: 是的
 * CyrusYzGTt 求救 ，，fedora下的QT程式，，全綫crash.. undefined symbol: _ZN9QListData11detach_growEPii
<CyrusYzGTt> symbol lookup error: /usr/lib64/libQtOpenGL.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QPaintEngineEx15drawRoundedRectERK6QRectFddN2Qt8SizeModeE
<yunfan> roylez_: 你不要说量产嘛 你可以说重写u盘控制芯片程序嘛 这样就不丢人了
<roylez_> yunfan: 也丢人
<CyrusYzGTt> 看不懂啊，，怎麼解決
<roylez_> tenzu: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6ff2304egw1dkx0yzmynoj.jpg
<yunfan> roylez_: 那就没不丢人的
<tenzu> roylez_: 无厘头
<whsailing> 前辈们，这linux行业丢人吗？？？
<yunfan> 用ubuntu挺丢人的 诶 以后还是说 debian下游吧 这样专业点
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora白鼠路過
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 以后要自觉加上 冤大头
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 去。，一邊去
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 嘿嘿 10k冤大头路过
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ..是8K2好不
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么变成8k2了
<whsailing> !time
<lubotu2`> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 一直是這個，，我記得之前沒有說過數字的，，現在才說
<CyrusYzGTt> > Time.now
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, 2011-09-07 20:30:46 +0800
<CyrusYzGTt> !DNS
<lubotu2`> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<CyrusYzGTt> !GFW
<CyrusYzGTt> !NIS
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 恩  不错 我又套到你具体数字了
<CyrusYzGTt> !bind
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 靠。。嗚嗚，，
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 以后就叫你 8.2k大头了
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ fuvk
<CyrusYzGTt> > Time.now
<CyrusYzGTt> > Time.now
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, 2011-09-07 20:32:49 +0800
<CyrusYzGTt> > Time.now
<CyrusYzGTt> !DATA
<CyrusYzGTt> !DATE
<CyrusYzGTt> !help
<lubotu2`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CyrusYzGTt> !g gfw
<tenzu> 8K2欧?
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • XP下怎样WinSCP赋予进行连接QemuManager7.0的debian mipsel上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344472 参考页 http://www.ei2u.com/apps/system/616.htm http://www.ei2u.com/apps/system/624.html http://www.h7.dion.ne.jp/~qemu-win/HowToNetwork-en.html http://www.4ucode.com/Study/Topic/1158530 系统：XPSP3本地连接：192.168.1.2本地网关：192.168.1.1 PPPOE：拨号虚拟机 ...
<liemehoc> feedburner的ipv6地址是？
<Hoxily> !help  ubuntu-cn
<centerpoint> centos怎么软件那么少?
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: 你天天在这里吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ .. ..我也不想，，考試不過關，，
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ ??
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: 我的centos装不上openbox
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ 哦。
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 考啥没过?
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 06年的高考
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 然后一怒之下直接出国读phd了?
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 不是，，差不多是一直在家
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 也没找份工作?
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 都說差不多，當然做過幾分
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 赶紧找个富婆嫁了
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 我也想，不過，我身體是東亞病夫就不禍害別人
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 找个有爱心的富婆,不用干活
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 在天朝是木有的。
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 找个富男。。。。呵呵呵
<Evanescence> 富男天朝有的是啊
<tenzu> Evanescence: 还是你思想前卫
<Evanescence> tenzu: 我是怕吓着你们，一般都藏着
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 我性取向正常
<dumb1224> am I in the right chatroom?
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 这个和性取向无关，只关乎钱财
<tenzu> dumb1224: which channel are you looking for?
<moriramar> Evanescence: 西門小妖是你？Twitter上follow我的也是你？
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 我要的是全部，包括心靈，和靈魂
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: Yoooooooooo
<Evanescence> moriramar: 恩啊
<moriramar> Evanescence: 你可以不用Follow我了，1年內不可能發Twitter的。
<Evanescence> moriramar: 我中文昵称叫小妖，英文叫numbchild，你可以找到一大堆我的profile
<moriramar> Evanescence: 好吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ Yoooooooooo <<這個是什麼意思
<Evanescence> moriramar: 我也不用的，一般没事不饭墙
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 难道现在这年代还有看重爱情的人？
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: Yooooooo都不知道什麼意思，哎……去找一下，關鍵字 老外 Boku
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 不行啊。我
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..不去，，你在這解釋
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 真心是你要看了才知道，反正本身這句沒太大意義。
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵，你老了。。。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 有點像圍觀，不過不是用在一個場合而已。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助】关于SSD用btrfs安装ubuntu的优化，如何更改mount参数？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344478 查到如下信息 SSD 支持 用户可以使用 mount 参数打开 btrfs 针对 SSD 的优化。命令如下： mount -t btrfs -o SSD /dev/sda5 /btrfsdisk 请问如何更改挂载参数？ 感激不尽 统计信息: 发表于 由 shadowmourne — 2011-09-07 21:06
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 哦。
<flh> 怎么ubuntu系统也是越来越慢啊？
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: yoooooooooooooooo
<whsailing> 变成了谈人生观的了？？
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ bingo..唉。。長生決就49個字，怎麼這麼難
<luojie-dune> flh:  是的，我也忘记了哪些东西可以让系统变慢
<luojie-dune> 人生观啊。
<luojie-dune> 我傻傻的认为共产主义最好
<Evanescence> 胡说，这里怎么会有人生观！！！
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 这里不谈论政治！！
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 别长生。
<zkwlx> 。。。。。。。
<luojie-dune> Evanescence: 哦。我们讨论高效工作。
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 这才是这个频道啊
<Evanescence> 睡觉，明天早起
<luojie-dune> Evanescence: 。。。
<luojie-dune> 太快了。。。
<whsailing> 九点睡觉？？大学夜生活还没开始呢
<moriramar> tenzu: 你也看yoooo的？
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 我去外國就會開始長生
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: ×××就会×××  == 别说了。。。
<tenzu> moriramar: 看过don't watch an anime named boku那个视频而已
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 疼疼，你那里几点了？
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ ..xxx?? xxx??
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 2115 hrs
<flh> tenzu: colinux有没有64位支持？
<tenzu> flh: 没用过
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 哦，和中国时间一样啊。
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 都是东八区
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 我还以为偏一格呢。
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 没,跟perth在一个格里
<luojie-dune> tenzu:  疼疼分析一下， 这张照片是在清晨拍的还是黄昏拍得？ http://i.imgur.com/YxUcg.jpg
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 好像跟Adelaide差一个半
<CyrusYzGTt> UTC
<CyrusYzGTt> GMT
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 恩。
<CyrusYzGTt> CST
<CyrusYzGTt> EST
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 我和 Adelaide差半个
<CyrusYzGTt> ETA
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 我觉得是清晨
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 全说出来。
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 对了，第一人啊。
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 不过说不出来什么原因
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 不分析就去猜罢。
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 我觉得傍晚的天空没那么蓝
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 哦。我到没注意哦。
<whsailing> 如果按我们这边的话，是晚上了
<whsailing> 因为我们晚上才有路灯
<whsailing> 而且到了十二点就熄灯了
<luojie-dune> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/tt24W.jpg 这张。
<luojie-dune> whsailing: 是吗。。。
<tenzu> 天刚亮的时候路灯还没关
<luojie-dune> whsailing: 我得故乡昼夜通明。。。
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 看着像傍晚
<luojie-dune> whsailing: 我都怀疑植物会死的
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 是正午。
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 加了墨镜?
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 经过处理。
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 软件处理
<billyzhou> ubuntu下有没有好的VPN啊，推荐一个呗
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 大概就是原本亮得变暗，原本暗得变亮。
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 建筑那么亮,我还以为有个灯...
<dumb1224> what is it? don't watch an anime named boku?
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 我拍得这个建筑。。。因为觉得它形状太好玩了。
<luojie-dune> boku？？
<dumb1224> ye what's that?
<dumb1224> some fucked up shit is it?
<luojie-dune> dumb1224: shutup...
<dumb1224> luojie-dune: oops...sorry...
<dumb1224> luojie-dune: somethin I shouldnt say?
<whsailing> sorry，i　don’t　understand　english，please　input　chinese
<luojie-dune> dumb1224:  language,please,  no offensive terms ...
<dumb1224> luojie-dune: apology...
 * dumb1224 is sorry
 * luojie-dune flee
<tenzu> luojie-dune: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHv-0xrN0XA  then you know yoooooooooooooo and boku
<^k^> ⇪ title: boku - YouTube
<zhangxq6> e
<luojie-dune> tenzu: Its time to bed...
<luojie-dune> tenzu:  seperately...
<tenzu> luojie-dune: well, good nite
<luojie-dune> tenzu: bye
<tenzu> 竟然用的chatzilla...
<pocoyo> 准备安装arch 体验g3 有什么建议没有。
<kiss_kill> 随便弄，没神马建议
 * pocoyo 拜拜各路神仙儿～
<whsailing> pocoyo：我用ubuntu的:-D
<whsailing> pocoyo：不过老是有问题出现
<kiss_kill> 我用回10.04了。11.04太不稳定
<kiss_kill> 不知道11.10怎么样 嘎嘎
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ f15的比較穩定，，安裝後需要yum updated一次
<whsailing> 是不是g３没有了３Ｄ的效果了
<whsailing> 我现在都不知从哪设置了
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 感觉偏好arch一点儿。今天见了一个f15的 看着g3很不错的样子。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 好吧，自己喜歡，，
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qsa3PLYUBJo
<^k^> ⇪ title: YouTube - Terrifying Video of Tornado Crossing New York Thruway
<CyrusYzGTt> 那女的 Oh,My God..
<tenzu> pocoyo: 木有建议和意见
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFB0vgjIHiI
<^k^> ⇪ title: YouTube - Hubble: Stellar Jet HH 47 [1080p]
<CyrusYzGTt> 1080p的宇宙運動
<pocoyo> tenzu: 疼猪哥 现在用啥呢
<tenzu> pocoyo: arch和mac都用
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ mac 不是會記錄你的信息麼，
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 公家的机器,随便造
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 好吧，支持你
<newbie|3> irc怎么用阿
<pocoyo> tenzu: 还是mac好。我今天看那个gnome3要是有全局菜单感觉跟mac一样啊。
<newbie|3> 有什么比较好的irc客户端吗？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 全局菜单用起来的确方便
<pocoyo> newbie|3: erc
<pocoyo> tenzu: 唉。gnome3可不可以实现
<tenzu> pocoyo: 昨天看到个帖子,说gnome3里面装gnome shell
<tenzu> pocoyo: 擦,说错了,gnome shell里用全局菜单
<pocoyo> tenzu: gnome shell到底是啥玩意儿。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0ZLiX3TIFk
<^k^> ⇪ title: YouTube - 魚の鱗から採取したコラーゲンを用いた高強度人工骨 #DigInfo
<tenzu> pocoyo: 具体我也说不准,反正gnome3里就用了gnome shell
<tenzu> pocoyo: gnome2里没有
<pocoyo> tenzu: http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-09/42252.htm 这个全局菜单有点傻看起来。
<lerosua> pocoyo: 傻不傻，白玉为床金作马
<tenzu> pocoyo: 跟mac的样式完全不一样...
<tenzu> lerosua: 拜见斗篷
<pocoyo> lerosua: 想用gnome3 斗篷大仙儿 有什么好建议
<lerosua> tenzu: 拜见博士。
<lerosua> pocoyo: http://www.lerosua.org/2011/08/gnome-shell-adjust/ 那你看我的gnome-shell吧
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu VPS • 奇怪啊,php返回空白页 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344480 如题,就是按照那个脚本配置安装的. html正常.但是php不行,返回空白页. 试着把php5-fpm关掉,于是502了.也就是说和php5-fpm的连接没问题 php5-fpm log只有类似的: Sep 07 17:16:44.248841 [NOTICE] fpm is running, pid 3989 Sep 07 17:16:44.267967 [NOTICE] ready to handle connections nginx的erro ...
<lerosua> pocoyo: 就这样
<tenzu> lerosua: 射你平身
<lerosua> tenzu: 挡
<lerosua> tenzu: 差点让你射着
<CyrusYzGTt> ..圍觀基情
<tenzu> lerosua: 好眼熟的壁纸,slim么?
<lerosua> tenzu: 对
<tenzu> lerosua: 单独放了壁纸还是没开gdm?
<lerosua> tenzu: 单独用了slim的壁纸。gdm，没用，用的是slim,所以用的是同一张壁纸
<tenzu> lerosua: 我懒得弄,就gdm拉倒了
<lerosua> gdm大概是被人废弃了，ubuntu不也换了个别的嘛
<pocoyo> tenzu: 博士你好 带烟酒僧不
<tenzu> pocoyo: 只带女徒弟
<pocoyo> lerosua: Whoops! That Page Isn't Here
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 哇，，不用yunfan這個
<pocoyo> tenzu: 得。
<lerosua> pocoyo: 呃，我博客的问题吧，你刷多两次会有的了
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 我正在找尋你隱藏的窩
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 我的窝从来不隐藏
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 可是你早期的怎麼不說出來
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 銷魂頭像MM，
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 早期啥，我从不主动宣传的我窩
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 你跟 XwinX合作的窩
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 没了
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ cache有，
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 本来在ubuntu论坛博客的，后来好像论坛博客出了问题，然后数据清空了，啥也没了
<CyrusYzGTt> google cache和某個網絡cache有
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 另纠结过去了，放眼未来。乖，来学编程不，c/C++/vala/java任挑
<pocoyo> lerosua: gnome-shell已经获得了全局菜单支持，只是这个菜单也非常反人类啊，只能是上下缩进地显示。装不装由你，反正我装了。
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 不學
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 鄙視你，自己用gsseting..貌似這樣拼寫，，自己設置，，
<dumb1224> nvidia网站下的驱动只能在一个kernel内工作么?
<euroford> dkms
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: ??
<dumb1224> 显卡的驱动
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 銷魂頭MM，。。你反應太快了。。用了10幾分鐘
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 刚才去推饭票了
<tenzu> 退
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ ...你在共產主義？？烏托邦？
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 厕所啊
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 哦，你然後又吃回去，，你很噁心啊
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 呸
<pocoyo> 2011.08.19 这个arch 有gnome3不。
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ - -|||
<tenzu> pocoyo: pacman -S gnome就是gnome3了
<tenzu> pocoyo: 源里没有gnome2了
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo要装gnome3？还是要装arch?
<pocoyo> phoenixlzx: gnome3
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 有G2备份的，加一个源就有了
<phoenixlzx> 论坛里有
<pocoyo> 我下载arch arch iso 	i686 CPU 	x86-64 CPU Dual Architecture 这三个选哪个？我的cpu是core 1代的。
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 那帖子我看到了,我跟牛哥说的是官方源
<pocoyo> phoenixlzx: 我准备从新安装arch 了 原来没有。
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 官方的？好神奇
<tenzu> pocoyo: dual吧,32或64位都行
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 啊,我是说core, extra
<pocoyo> lerosua: 我的cpu是core duo 1代的 下载 i686 还是哪个？
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo: 64的吧...arch用64挺爽
<tenzu> pocoyo: dual里包含了32和64
<lerosua> 我现在就是64位arch,不过我也没觉得哪爽...
<phoenixlzx> lerosua: 我觉得64位KDE爽死了
<pocoyo> tenzu: 得 我看只能选32位的了。
<lerosua> phoenixlzx: 说说，哪爽
<tenzu> lerosua: 我算题的时候明显64-bit快
<phoenixlzx> 我擦，基本上什么程序都是一点就开，速度跟ssd似的
<pocoyo> T2350算32位还是64位？
<tenzu> lerosua: 效率大约1.7倍
<lerosua> tenzu: 呃，我不算题的...
<tenzu> lerosua: 好吧...
<lerosua> pocoyo: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ gmlive-cuda是個很好試驗項目
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo: 32位的...intel官网上写的
<lerosua> tenzu: 不过还是有好处的。写软件一下就兼容64位了
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: cuda是嘛
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo: 选i686吧...cpu架构是32位的...
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ cat /proc/cpuinfo 就給我看看，，或者支持64bit..我以前的T3200也支持64bit
<tenzu> lerosua: 码盲表示无所谓
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ google nvidia cuda
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 噢，我是intel集显
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 你让我搞毛啊
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 我也是 intel集顯
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 我是 intel HD 3000
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 我是 intel HD 3000 >>> i915
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: http://paste.kde.org/119101/
<phoenixlzx> 我的CPU信息
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 絕對支持/64bit
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 絕對支持/64bit//而且比我的 i7差一點，，
<phoenixlzx> 我擦...二代core i5就是64位处理器..
<wolftankk> 我台式机是 ati6750...
<phoenixlzx> 我一直都用64位arch
<wolftankk> 我也是一直用得64位
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ i7 就是 cache size      : 3072 KB 這個比你大一點，，
<phoenixlzx> 挺好的，速度又快，4G的内存启动完只占了500M
<tenzu> 我竟然也是intel 3000神马的
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 哈哈，，我也一樣是 i915的
<phoenixlzx> 二代Core i系列都是hd3000
<lainme> tenzu: 很快也只有集显可以用了
<whsailing> ubuntu下的firefox打开部分网页是乱码，请问要怎样解决
<phoenixlzx> lainme: 你是说..?
<tenzu> lainme: 你换电脑?
<lainme> tenzu: 恩
<tenzu> lainme: student discount?
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 我要投訴 i7 bogomips	: 3990.43 的比你的還要低。。。嗚嗚
<lainme> tenzu: yes。thinkpad x220。1.5kg
<phoenixlzx> whsailing: chrome也碰到过这种情况，试试改一下网页编码...有的管用
<tenzu> lainme: 我买机器的时候看到了那款,没下手
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: 你是2代i7吗
<whsailing> phoenixlzx：ＯＫ，试试
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 你沒有看我跟你之前的對話，，天殺的，，
<lainme> tenzu: 本来打算买E420s，后来发觉自己每天都要背着来往于办公室和宿舍，决定还是买个轻的
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: 你光说你是i7，我怎么知道你是一代还是二代
<pocoyo> tenzu: 看来装arch路漫漫了。
<tenzu> lainme: 那款适合妹纸
<tenzu> pocoyo: 肿么了?
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ ,,還好我的指令集多你兩個 rep_good nopl  。。
<phoenixlzx> lainme: X220不错的，尤其是对Linux兼容好
<pocoyo> tenzu: 看安装arch还是挺麻烦的。
<pocoyo> lainme: MM用gnome3了不？
<lainme> pocoyo: 新电脑到了再换:)
<tenzu> pocoyo: 有beginner's guide,照着走一遍就行了
<tenzu> lainme: 可怜的win7
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: 我觉得我们没必要在这比装备吧...有AVX指令集我就满足了
<lainme> tenzu: 真有同情心。。
<phoenixlzx> lainme: X220用KDE啊
<whsailing> phoenixlzx：行了，谢谢
<phoenixlzx> whsailing: 呵呵，不客气
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 我也是，，還好gcc也支持AVX的
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo: 以前没装过arch？
<pocoyo> phoenixlzx: 很久以前装过 忘了
<whsailing> 其实发现kde界面也不错
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo: 原谅我...炫耀一下...使用无线网络，不看wiki，我可以30分钟配置出一个完整的archlinux桌面
<kilior> 怎么用ibus输入符号啊？
<phoenixlzx> 前提是网络速度——10M带宽保证
<tenzu> lainme: 那是你花了钱的
<lainme> tenzu: 那也没办法。又不能退
<lainme> tenzu: 或许会留着吧
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡
<tenzu> lainme: 模仿那个dell用户,起诉
<roylez_> tenzu: 猪猪
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席你肿么不推了
<phoenixlzx> lainme: X220-RY7无预装操作系统
<roylez_> tenzu: 老提示我字数超限，烦了
<lainme> phoenixlzx: 学生机。统一预装win7 home premium
<roylez_> tenzu: 没一个方便的
<phoenixlzx> lainme: 学生机啊...我晕
<tenzu> roylez_: 竟然RT bancage那推...
<roylez_> lainme: 我猜 6500
<phoenixlzx> lainme: 什么型号的
<tenzu> lainme: 有promotion的话没准儿能弄个office
<lainme> roylez_: 6300HKD
<roylez_> lainme: 恩
<lainme> tenzu: 我有2007的
<roylez_> lainme: 学生机的价格还是一如既往的坑爹
<phoenixlzx> 我有2010的
<tenzu> lainme: 现在都2010了
<lainme> tenzu: 没必要
<phoenixlzx> 嘿嘿～谁用mso，直接上libre
<tenzu> lainme: 反正我两个都有
<tenzu> 2007还是NTU的正版...
<lainme> roylez_: 您是有经验的人
<roylez_> tenzu: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62037b5ajw1dkwy7w5hn9j.jpg
<roylez_> tenzu: 羡慕嫉妒恨不？
<phoenixlzx> lainme: 机器型号是什么啊
<tenzu> roylez_: 至少我有一块腹肌
<roylez_> tenzu: ...我刚做完8分钟腹肌锻炼
<roylez_> tenzu: 最后一个动作还是做不来
<lainme> phoenixlzx: 4290nl7，i5
<phoenixlzx> lainme: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=12594235353
<^k^> ⇪ title: 全新港行学生机thinkpad X220 i5-2410 4290NL7保证无死点-淘宝网
<lainme> phoenixlzx: 你要不。比淘宝的便宜
<phoenixlzx> 我已经有了...T420
<phoenixlzx> 居然是不在大陆买的
<phoenixlzx> 质量应该不错
<phoenixlzx> 而且机器对Linux兼容性比较好
<phoenixlzx> 靠...我说话超过4行了...kk
<tenzu> roylez_: 你适合练瑜伽
 * tenzu 要回家滚床了
<phoenixlzx> ThinkPad X系列是我见过对Linux最友好的机型
<phoenixlzx> 然后就是ThinkPad W系列
<whsailing> 支持国产，神舟的也不错，还有预装linux的
<pocoyo> phoenixlzx: i3的还这么贵啊
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo: 你说ThinkPad？
<phoenixlzx> 国产机型..预装Linux的目的是为了降价，而不是支持Linux
<phoenixlzx> 现在真正算是ThinkPad的只有T/X/W系列了...
<phoenixlzx> E系列是哄人玩的
<lainme> phoenixlzx: 为什么。。。
<whsailing> 我用的就是神舟的，支持linux还很不错
<phoenixlzx> E系列的键盘用的是巧克力键盘，无论是防水性能还是舒适度都不如IBM人体工程学键盘。而且E系列造价很低，IBM人体工程学键盘最下面一排键帽的造价就够E系列一个键盘的造价了
<phoenixlzx> 还有，T和X系列，只要不是最低端的产品——如X220 C11那一款，材质全部都是碳纤维和玻璃纤维，E系列就是ABS工程塑料
<flh> hi
<phoenixlzx> 我在联想专卖店实习的时候店员就是把E系列看成普通的联想电脑
<^k^> flh, 好  ㍮ 
<flh> 我在联想专卖店实习的时候店员就是把E系列看成普通的联想电脑
<phoenixlzx> 就是新款ideapad加上ThinkPad的部分技术
<phoenixlzx> flh: 你复制我的话干嘛的
<flh> phoenixlzx: 试了一下五笔，看看行不行，你好
<pocoyo> phoenixlzx: arch硬盘安装可行不。2011.8.19的。我看官方手册上有2009 2010的 2011的文件都不一样。
<whsailing> lightdm显示乱码，请教下又要如何解决？？
<phoenixlzx> flh: 你打字速度好快...
<flh> pocoyo:  一年前。我安装过，行，那时。
<whsailing> flh:打五笔啊……
<flh> whsailing: 是的，没有办法，不会"拼命"
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo: http://www.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=91
<^k^> ⇪ title: Archlinux中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 求一篇硬盘安装的文章
<whsailing> flh：我也不会拼音，呵呵，
<whsailing> flh：只能打五笔
<phoenixlzx> 这个应该是2011.8.19的硬盘安装...不过还是建议用U盘或cd安装
<whsailing> lightdm显示乱码，请教下又要如何解决？？
<phoenixlzx> whsailing: 你试用ubuntu 11.10了吗
<whsailing> phoenixlzx：是的
<phoenixlzx> 语言包装全没
<whsailing> 这样啊，
<flh> 刚才我掉线了？是不是？
<phoenixlzx> flh: 是的
<phoenixlzx> flh (~flh@115.230.4.243) has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<phoenixlzx> flh (~flh@115.230.4.243) has joined #ubuntu-cn
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 不過我還是覺得E系列機器有些機子還是不錯的。可能從性價比上來說也不算太差。
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: E系列故障情况如何？我自己用的E31
<phoenixlzx> 嘿～有没有要Google Music Beta的邀请～～我还有5个
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 故障？
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 對。
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 不怎么故障的
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 质量上来说，虽然不如T/X/W，但是要比ideapad稍好一点点
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 所以還是不錯的。我之前用過Asus的，和同學買過HP的/Dell的，故障是很常見的了。說良心話，看這麼多故障的，感覺還是不錯的。
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 至少基本質量上也算對得起Thinkpad這個牌子了。
<phoenixlzx> 也就是国内品牌机E系列算是不错的
<phoenixlzx> 嗯...我是说，联想生产E系列，其实就是为了推广ThinkPad，特别是学生，证明ThinkPad不是高不可攀的奢侈品
<phoenixlzx> E系列因为有了ThinkPad的部分技术，所以稳定性要比其他本子好一些，在加上联想本身工业制造还不错，故障几率自然也就小了
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 嗯。
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 對我而言，就是還能買到不太出毛病的機器。我覺得這樣策略我很歡迎。反正也不碍着有錢人或者有需要的人選用更專業的機型。
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 呵呵
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 反過來說我真心覺得其它品牌機器越來越不像話了。
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 嗯嗯，特别是hp
<moriramar> 我身邊的人買HP都在無限換主板。
<phoenixlzx> 我的T420买来时间虽然不长，但基本完美，从来不出故障，没有小毛病，系统支持也很棒，我现在就很满意
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 他們不召回也報銷下車費吧。
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 谁？？
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: hp吗？hp是有好电脑的，而且是真好。但就是不往中国卖
<moriramar> ……
<phoenixlzx> 欧美那边的hp商务本比ThinkPad差不了多少
<phoenixlzx> 除了技术上输给ThinkPad，质量还真没说的
<whsailing> 我也断线了？？
<flh> hi
 * microcai 编译新内核ing. nvidia 驱动又更新了
<phoenixlzx> 话说Google Music Beta真不错，上传速度和缓冲速度都很快，就是还不支持无损
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我用上285.03了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxxPjoyuogs
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗚嗚，，kk不在，，就不能看主題了。。kk你TMD給我滾回來
<CyrusYzGTt> kevc§ 把你的 ~k~ 滾回來，，
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt: 你知道小^k^是他的？
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalalaa§ 不知道，，嗚嗚，，俺瞎猜的，，嗚嗚。555
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt: 听说oicebot被永久ban了，真的假的？
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalalaa§ 不清楚，，嗚嗚，，俺瞎猜的，，嗚嗚。555
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<phoenixlzx> 新的E-Ink吗？看起来不错
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ...今天刚刚发布  275.28. 支持 xorg-server-1.11
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxxPjoyuogs
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 回來了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我用最新的beta驅動
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 比 280.13還要新
<phoenixlzx> 能支持双显卡切换吗
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我用的今天发布的
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 好吧，，今天？？有地址麼，，我不瞭解
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 	
<CyrusYzGTt> 275.28這個？？
<phoenixlzx> 285.03
<roylez_> Destine: 还不睡呢
<roylez_> tenzu: 你也在
<phoenixlzx> roylez_: 他们两个早就不吱声了
<roylez_> lainme: 宅女都在呢
<tenzu> roylez_: 刚回家洗完澡
<Destine> roylez_, 没呢，在复习。
<roylez_> tenzu: 写一点代码，把米国人和印度人都问到烦了。我好佩服自己
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<lainme> roylez_: 要走了
<tenzu> roylez_: 不带这么折磨阿三的
<lainme> roylez_: 您继续熬夜
<roylez_> lainme: 我马上可以倒床上了
<roylez_> lainme: 你别掉海里就行...
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 我都用 3.0.4內核，你這個機人竟然不用
 * tenzu 躺床上的表示鸭梨不大
<phoenixlzx> Destine今天发布了北京GNOME用户组自由软件日活动
<tenzu> 美女走掉了
<tenzu> m(_ _)m
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 小心旁边
<roylez_> tenzu: (___|___)
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 旁边有啥
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 不好
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: ....小心老婆...
<tenzu> roylez_: (-.-;)y-~~~
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 幹麼？？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  虽然是今天更新的，支持 最新的 xorg 了，可是那个老 bug  又来了
<roylez_> tenzu: 你又不抽，这表情干啥
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: gnome3 的图标 bug
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 用 285.13吧，，很穩定的
<phoenixlzx> 280.13
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 能上 xorg-server-1.11 么？
<phoenixlzx> 285.03
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 用 285.03吧，，很穩定的
<tenzu> roylez_: fit输入法挂了，在用默认的
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 說錯了。。:-)
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 关键是得用 1.10 不能上 1.11
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 能。
<roylez_> tenzu: fit啥输入法？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我用f15呢
<phoenixlzx> fcitx？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: . .. ...
<roylez_> tenzu: 哦，苹果的那些淫荡货色
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 那算了
<tenzu> roylez_: shift＋6就是颜文字
<tenzu> roylez_: mac上的
<phoenixlzx> 我还不会用fcitx-qt呢
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 过几天就有支持 abi11 的新驱动了。 == 好了。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 好吧，，
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 恭送瘟神。。o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<phoenixlzx> 205.185.125.56  这是新的archlinux中文论坛的IP地址，10月20日迁移完成后就是这个地址了
<zer4tul> phoenixlzx: 呃……为啥在#ubuntu-cn发而不在#arch-cn发？
<phoenixlzx> #arch-cn没人，我发给谁？
<zer4tul> phoenixlzx: 你都没在#arch-cn，怎么知道没人？
<RageQuit___> linux版本好多
<phoenixlzx> 里面就没人，我刚去过
<zer4tul> oftc，不是freenode
<phoenixlzx> 具体地址？
<zer4tul> phoenixlzx: irc.oftc.net #arch-cn
<bluek> 问个问题哈
<bluek> 突然发现，最近eva截图发不了了？
<bluek> 发不出去，延时太长
<bluek> 你们有这种情况吗？
<phoenixlzx> bluek: 一直在用telepathy-kde，不能截图...eva现在还能用吗
<bluek> eva能用的啊
<bluek> 我一直用着呢
<phoenixlzx> 好吧..我试试
<bluek> 希望eva能升升级
<bluek> 挺好的一款软件，唉
<phoenixlzx> 额...eva32位的啊...没法装
<bluek> 是的哇
<phoenixlzx> 我是64位的
<bluek> 只是最近截图突然发不了
<bluek> 特别的慢
<phoenixlzx> multilib貌似都不支持eva
<bluek> 然后就一直定在那儿
<phoenixlzx> 腾讯时不时抽风啊
<bluek> 就是
<phoenixlzx> 我还是老老实实用telepathy-kde吧...至少稳定些，功能少
<phoenixlzx> 不过看起来还不错的，就像是empathy
<bluek> eva也挺稳定的，我一直用着，聊天一点儿问题也没有
<bluek> 就是发不了截图，最近
<yunfan> bluek: 是么
<bluek> 哇
<bluek> 大仙
<bluek> 哈哈
<bluek> 是啊是啊
<bluek> 怎么回事哦
<bluek> 你怎么在这儿啊？哈
<bluek> 我一直忠于eva，刚想去公社发个贴子问问怎么回事
<bluek> eva简洁，还有就是英文的。这两点是我最喜欢的
<yunfan> bluek: 恩 我一点都不喜欢那个 我也不是那个作者 但我名字确实叫这个
<bluek> 晕
<bluek> 我以为...
<moriramar> 話說KOpete不是移植的EVA的代碼嗎？還是不行？
<bluek> eva可以用，但是最近截图出了问题，发不了截图
<bluek> 有人在用pidgin吗？
<bluek> 2010的插件有些啥功能？
<phoenixlzx> bluek: 看来你囧了
<bluek> 呵呵，你用的那个介绍一下？
<bluek> 有截图吗？
<bluek> 我是说，你用的那个QQ，发个图上来给我看看
<yunfan> 好了 终于搞定
<phoenixlzx> bluek: http://www.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=202
<^k^> ⇪ title: Archlinux中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 新的KDE即时通讯程序
<phoenixlzx> bluek: 功能没eva那么强大，但对于还在开发的程序来说已经很好了
<bluek> 哦，tks
<bluek> kde上面的啊？
<bluek> 555
<bluek> 我用的是gnome
<sikao_lfs1> 问大家一个问题？ http://www.kernel.org  这个网站被墙了？
<sikao_lfs1> 真搞笑，我做lfs，居然少文件，做梦也没想到内核官方网站居然被封，下不下来。。。。。唉，必须翻墙下。国内的悲剧啊。
<sikao_lfs1> http://www.kernel.org/
<bluek> 哈哈
<bluek> 我也打不开了
<bluek> 可能是吧，直接跳板吧
<sikao_lfs1> 是官方网站的问题吧？
<bluek> 不知道
<bluek> 睡觉了
<bluek> 不想折腾了
<sikao_lfs1> 我翻墙好像也访问不了。奇怪。。。。。。晚安。。。。
<sikao_lfs1> 有时间就折腾，正事毕竟要紧
<sikao_lfs1> 刚查了一下消息，说9月1日，好像有黑客入侵 www.kernel.org 网站。真是遗憾啊！
<knownbad> kernel.org 是有问题
<luojie-dune> 好。
<sikao_lfs1> 哇哈哈，为内核官网默哀。。。。。。。。强烈谴责黑内核官网的骇客行为。。。。。。。
<luojie-dune> hi al
<luojie-dune> hail
#ubuntu-cn 2011-09-08
<luojie-dune> ...
<luojie-dune> Oicebot 你为啥跟着我
<luojie-dune> !rppk Oicebot
<yangjia> 让limits.conf生效需要什么操作
<CyrusYzGTt> ierlmm 是我看到的進出人員 iGnome + Evanescence + rechael + microcai + maivel =iErlmm
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 想不到也也能有和神站在一起的份啊。。。。激动啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 好吧，不過我比較喜歡跟 神的女之分身在一起
<Evanescence> iGnome: 女之分身？什么东东？
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 你这贱骨头，又在想死。
<yangjia> 让limits.conf生效需要什么操作
<roylez> iGnome: 早
<iGnome> roylez: 来测试脚本不。
<roylez> iGnome: 不
<iGnome> roylez: 现在你用py还是rb
<whsailing> 早啊
<jacoii> whsailing: 不早了。。
<roylez> iGnome: rb
<roylez> iGnome: 蛋蛋和破马都是懒惰的
<whsailing> 呵呵，有没有哪位大神可以在linux下弄出同时登陆多个图形界面的
<whsailing> 例如将tty６改成图形界面登录方式的
<roylez> 有必要吗？
<whsailing> 可以用多个账号登陆吗，毕竟用tty控制台很多东西实现不了
<iGnome> whsailing: 搜索 Xephyr
<iGnome> roylez: 用rb在root上画图，试试？
<roylez> iGnome: 我画个圈圈诅咒你
<roylez> iGnome: 就知道画圈，我墙纸都看不见了，还画什么圈
<iGnome> 现代社会拉。
<iGnome> 搞定墙纸都不会
<roylez> iGnome: 驴子才天天没事画圈圈
<iGnome> 说反了。你才画圈嘛。 Lol
<whsailing> 好吧，先上课去了，回来再说，
<roylez> iGnome: nnnd
<iGnome> :D
<iGnome> irssi的字符太小？看走眼了吧。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iGnome
<MeaCulpa> kernal.org被DDoS了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 是boinc GPU cpus
<iGnome> roylez: 不激动。
<iGnome> 看来，目前irc，就我最熟悉cairo了。除开不说话的间谍。
<iGnome> 可不熟悉Xlib
<iGnome> Xlib可以画。。
<MeaCulpa> cairo是干啥的...
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: Gnome的图形库？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: cairo是长沙的夜店
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... 哇，有肚皮舞看哇
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 啥时候你带我去吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个你得问ee
<MeaCulpa> Cleopatra遗风
<iGnome> 肚皮舞，$100一次
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 这就是 cairo http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=344516
<^k^> ⇪ title: 水区水贴?
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 哦，好无聊...
<MeaCulpa> 我直接往屏幕撒真水好了
<iGnome> 可以画出这效果的。还动态的。 lol
<iGnome> 没事做了。出去玩去。 nnnnd
<OT_iux> 大家早，我碰到一个问题……我有一个14G的bmp图片文件，但是我的内存只有2G,我该如何查看这个图片文件？(至少部分地查看？）
<Evanescence> OT_iux: 这么变态的图片啊？
<OT_iux> Evanescence: 地图数据
<Evanescence> OT_iux: 你牛叉，分割成多个文件？
<OT_iux> Evanescence: 额，人家是把一万多张小图拼成整个区域的卫星图给我= =。
<Evanescence> OT_iux: 再变成小图不久行了？人家能合起来，肯定也能分开
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 如果可以發給我看看，，不行就試試在輕量桌面用輕量看圖軟件查看
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 求推荐轻量看图软件
<OT_iux> 我用 feh display 等都败了
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ fen
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ fen eog..
<OT_iux> display: length and filesize do not match `bigmap.bmp' @ error/bmp.c/ReadBMPImage/790.
<OT_iux> display: memory allocation failed `bigmap.bmp' @ error/bmp.c/ReadBMPImage/904.
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ eog
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 或者用gimp查看
<OT_iux> eog: 内存不足以载入位图图像
<iGnome> 用imagemagick切开图片。 OT_iux
<luojie-dune> OT_iux: 自己写个程序调用那些库。
<iGnome> 临时切开，用comix看。
<xiangfu> OT_iux, convert  -crop
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ iGnome 神諭來了，我不說了
<OT_iux> xiangfu: 我试试convert ……
<iGnome> 不是convert
<iGnome> 是mogrify.
<xiangfu> OT_iux, http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/scripts/divide_vert
<OT_iux> iGnome: 额，imagemagick也是length and filesize do not match `bigmap.bmp'
<iGnome> 。
<OT_iux> ··mogrify 是啥
<iGnome> 这。。
<xiangfu> OT_iux, 你用的什么命令？ 贴出来
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 有沒有其他的大bmp有6G的，我想看看，我的系統支持不？？
<iGnome> 都是imagemagick的命令。这也超出，那不知道搞了。
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: dd出来一个
<iGnome> 没这么大的bmp。找都找不到
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 嗯，我之前搞過，，因爲本機產生的，3秒就完全載入了
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ OT_iux 那個就是
<iGnome> 你还能找到这么大的不
<iGnome> 可以用montage拼接出来大的。
<iGnome> 拼100x100的大图片。估计也有几G
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 給我命令，，我將奧黛麗-赫本的照片全部合成一個
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 最好不要另外安裝命令，用gimp帶的，，或者你那個腳本
<iGnome> montage -tile 100x100 -geometry +0+0 -background none xx/*.jpg ~/xx.bmp
<OT_iux> xiangfu: divide_vert 没法用，它也是调用 convert的
<iGnome> 只是*.jpg要有1万张
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ..我沒有 xx..
<xiangfu> OT_iux, 把你用的CONVERT 命令和输出贴出来。
<iGnome> 。。。nnnd
<xiangfu> OT_iux,  file 查看你的那个文件输出是什么？
<caleb-> mogrify <- 一次转多张图
<iGnome> ln一万张出来就是
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 原來我的機器有 montage這個命令。
<OT_iux> rocky@rocky-P43-ES3G:图片$ file bigmap.bmp
<OT_iux> bigmap.bmp: PC bitmap, Windows 3.x format, 112128 x 67072 x 16
<iGnome> 当然有。只要安装了imagemagick
<iGnome> 16色。。
<iGnome> 位
<OT_iux> iGnome: 我打 display bigmap.bmp 就有一个 imagemagick 跳出来
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 能不能給我個本地命令。。
<iGnome> display也是imagemagick的嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 能不能給我個本地命令。。就是在當前目錄的
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 我给你了啊
<OT_iux> 然后那个imagemagick跟我说length and filesize do not match `bigmap.bmp'
<luojie-dune> 哦。16位色。那人真缺心眼，改用tiff多好。。。
<iGnome> montage -tile 100x100 -geometry +0+0 -background none *.jpg ~/xx.bmp
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 刷屏太快了。。消失了
<iGnome> 换irc客户端
<OT_iux> xiangfu: 我直接 convert bigmap.bmp bigmap.jpg
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 没法转？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ..我生成了256MB的，，不過，，怎麼是空的
<iGnome> 地图，应该用矢量。
<xiangfu> OT_iux,  那你用 convert -crop  试试加上大小。比如 40x30 切出一部分
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 试试 graphicsmagick
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 你没jpg嘛。ln一万张先。
<xiangfu> OT_iux, 你convert bmp --> jpg 有什么用？
<OT_iux> xiangfu: 压一压··？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 我有奧黛麗-赫本的圖片
<iGnome> 发出来，我看看先
<iGnome> 大图？
<iGnome> 做桌面
<caleb-> bmp 应该转 png
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 嗯，都是不同大小的，，
<xiangfu> OT_iux, 你试divide_vert了吗？输出是什么？
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 有比较漏的没
<OT_iux> $ convert -crop 100x100 bigmap.bmp
<OT_iux> convert: missing an image filename `bigmap.bmp' @ error/convert.c/ConvertImageCommand/2970.
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 。，。有一張
<OT_iux> xiangfu:
<OT_iux> $ ./divide_vert bigmap.bmp
<OT_iux> convert: length and filesize do not match `bigmap.bmp' @ error/bmp.c/ReadBMPImage/790.
<iGnome> 给看下
<OT_iux> convert: memory allocation failed `bigmap.bmp' @ error/bmp.c/ReadBMPImage/904.
<iGnome> OT_iux: 后面带输出文件名
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 電影的沒有截圖，我只保留廣告的那張
<iGnome> 会自动加序号的
<caleb-> OT_iux: 试试 graphicsmagick
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: ..
<OT_iux> $ convert -crop 100x100 bigmap.bmp out1.jpg
<OT_iux> convert: length and filesize do not match `bigmap.bmp' @ error/bmp.c/ReadBMPImage/790.
<caleb-> 有些奇怪的 bmp imagemagick 不吃
<OT_iux> convert: memory allocation failed `bigmap.bmp' @ error/bmp.c/ReadBMPImage/904.
<OT_iux> convert: missing an image filename `out1.jpg' @ error/convert.c/ConvertImageCommand/2970.
<caleb-> OT_iux: 开 swap
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 嗯,.swap開大點，起碼3.6G,,雖然會有點卡
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt进行判定，结果为 (4,3)+(0)=7
<caleb-> imagemagick / graphicsmagick 兼容性互有胜负
<caleb-> 不过我通常用 imagemagick
<OT_iux> caleb-: 我的swap 只有2g而已
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot off
<palomino|working> 哦，我只用过imagemagick...
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 难道要重新分区？就为打开这图= =？
<iGnome> 说不定，imagemagick内部的尺寸，都是用的int的。 lol
<caleb-> 遇到 imagemagick 不吃的图就用 graphicsmagick
<caleb-> OT_iux: google "swap file"
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 可以用 U盤臨時掛載一個
<zoufeng> 你们有谁用过ElmentOS？
<caleb-> OT_iux: swap file 要多大就能多大
<OT_iux> ··。
<iGnome> 蛋疼，不如不看。这样的图。好傻。
<OT_iux> iGnome: 地图数据啊= =
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 如果，沒有機密，求分享
<iGnome> 地图应该用矢量的啊
<caleb-> OT_iux: 求分享
<OT_iux> = =。 CyrusYzGTt 你拿个16G的u盘来考吧
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 我懷疑是用 GIS軟件查看的
<OT_iux> iGnome: 恩，是卫星照片
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ .. 。。
<iGnome> 中国地图网有的。
<caleb-> 该不会根本不是 bmp 吧
<caleb-> .bmp 又不一定是 bmp 文件…
<iGnome> 怎么样，都不该使用bmp
<caleb-> OT_iux: file *bmp 看下
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 我曾經用svg作爲圖層
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 你还搞gis.
<OT_iux> caleb-: $ file bigmap.bmp
<OT_iux> bigmap.bmp: PC bitmap, Windows 3.x format, 112128 x 67072 x 16
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 我06高中選修自己自學了一下
<iGnome> 有开源gis软件可看的格式？
<OT_iux> 不熟··
<iGnome> 我记得中国地图网的格式，都不兼容
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ yum search gis就是了
<iGnome> 别说搜索。
<iGnome> 你做好事。
<CyrusYzGTt> 用 google-earth把圖層貼上隨便一個地方看也行的
<OT_iux> ··
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 用 google-earth把圖層貼上隨便一個地方看也行的,完後要記得刪除
<iGnome> 偏移麻烦。
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 我以前都是這樣的，，不過最大的只要1G
<OT_iux> 啥意思=。=
<OT_iux> 图层贴上？
<xiangfu> OT_iux, try convert -crop 64x64 +repage bigmap.bmp smallmap%02d.bmp
<iGnome> 分层的
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 嗯，不過看完後，一定要記得刪除
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ google-earth提供這樣的功能，，雖然沒有原生的64bit..是個32bit的
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<OT_iux> 有个老外建议我 head -c 10000 file > shortfile
 * OT_iux 呆滞
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 。。很羨慕有人能爲自己搞16G的bmp而且都是不同的
<iGnome> OT_iux: ...
<OT_iux> $ convert -crop 64x64 +repage bigmap.bmp smallmap%02d.bmp
<OT_iux> convert: length and filesize do not match `bigmap.bmp' @ error/bmp.c/ReadBMPImage/790.
<OT_iux> convert: memory allocation failed `bigmap.bmp' @ error/bmp.c/ReadBMPImage/904.
<OT_iux> 我觉得，convert命令已经败了··
<CyrusYzGTt> ..內存不足。。
<OT_iux> 我去看看 swap file...
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 欢迎你拿个u盘来拷…… 上网发送太痛苦了
<ikk-> File.open('bigmap.bmp','r').seek(1000); File.read
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 我剛纔生成了個1.5G的。。現在測試是否能看，，要不然，，就算能去你那拷貝也是失敗
<OT_iux> lol, 你内存应该不止1.5G吧
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 可以打開。。不過，ee那個命令，，搞得很醜。。
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 發現打開1.5G..打開bmp後要用4G空間。。
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 你算一算你的
<ikk-> IO.binread(name, [length [, offset]] ) → string
<gfrog> 啊啊啊，最近chromium dev-channel貌似有内存泄露啊，跑几个小时之后内存就吃光光了。
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 难道……
<OT_iux> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<OT_iux> !c 14.3*(4/1.5)
 * Oicebot 计算: 14.3*(4/1.5) = 38.133333
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 嗯，，google-chrome-stable也有
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 我要建个40g的 swapfile 么
 * OT_iux 昏厥
<microcai> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"microcai发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<microcai> ~~~~
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ ..對了，我推薦用gimp打開，這樣節省內存，前題要設置好多用空間，，二不用內存
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt, 这问题太纠结了
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ gimp果然是比PS還要強大，，
<microcai> ~~~~
<microcai> !4w
<Oicebot> 1分钟了... 还没任何人报名吗...
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<OT_iux> !4w
<Oicebot> OT_iux 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<CyrusYzGTt>  !4w 強制開始，， microcai
<lubotu2`> CyrusYzGTt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<CyrusYzGTt>  !4w start強制開始，， microcai
<lubotu2`> CyrusYzGTt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 决定开启3人游戏模式。我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“地点 人物 事件”3个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> Oicebot已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> OT_iux已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..到你了
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: GIMP打开“/home/rocky/图片/bigmap/bigmap.bmp”失败：“/home/rocky/图片/bigmap/bigmap.bmp”不是有效的 BMP 文件
<Oicebot> microcai已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 周末的10点40分，CyrusYzGTt在騳的身下OT的16Gbmp文檔，有點嚇人。”[ID 1451 ]
<Oicebot> microcai,CyrusYzGTt,OT_iux 的游戏结束了。
<OT_iux> @@
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ ,,額，你沒有設置麼，，就在首選項哪裏設置好再打開。。
<CyrusYzGTt> .. microcai 你太可惡了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ... ... ...
<microcai> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"microcai发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ：D
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你也来
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ ..嗯，你那個是不是地圖數據，，不是圖片數據
 * Oicebot 对CyrusYzGTt说：是。
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<ScarletWolf> !4w
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<luojie-dune> !4w
<Oicebot> luojie-dune 加入了游戏。目前玩家为microcai,CyrusYzGTt,ScarletWolf,luojie-dune。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> microcai已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> luojie-dune已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<microcai> Oicebot:
<microcai> Oicebot:  小心
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 日食，CyrusYzGTt在澳大利亚很困啊，TMD.死microcai。”[ID 1452 ]
<Oicebot> microcai,CyrusYzGTt,ScarletWolf,luojie-dune 的游戏结束了。
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<luojie-dune> lol
<luojie-dune> microcai: 。。。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ?
<ScarletWolf> 可怜的microcai...
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  人物又是我输的，没办法。rpwt ....
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..好吧，，
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 面主席
<ScarletWolf> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"ScarletWolf发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<CyrusYzGTt> ..nnd，發現愛因斯坦的頭像和元朝地圖在奧黛麗赫本那個文件夾
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<microcai> !4w
<Oicebot> microcai 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w start
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 决定开启3人游戏模式。我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“地点 人物 事件”3个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> Oicebot已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<ScarletWolf> ...
<iGnome> 你们继续玩。 lol
<iGnome> 继续yy
<microcai> iGnome:  deop ^k^ ...
<iGnome> 那不好，会刷屏的
<microcai> iGnome: 是你！！！！
<microcai> iGnome:  !~!!!!!!!!
<microcai> iGnome:  !~!!!!!!!!
<iGnome> 好吧
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 發現用GPU開啓2G的bmp很快
<ikk-> > 's_' * 1000
<^k^> ikk-, s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_s_ ...
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> > 's_' * 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, bignum too big to convert into `long'
<CyrusYzGTt> > 's_' * 100000000
<iGnome> ikk-: 你屁股疼
<iGnome> 还自己刷屏
<CyrusYzGTt> > log6+sin34-cos36
<ikk-> iGnome: 我发错房间了。。
<ikk-> iGnome: 还好机器人有发言限制
<CyrusYzGTt> > log(s_)+sin(s_)-cos(s_)
<forfun> 终于登上了，真费劲
<CyrusYzGTt> > log(s_)*sin(s_)*cos(s_)
<CyrusYzGTt> > log's_'*sin's_'*cos's_'
<microcai> > 'fuck' * 100
<microcai> >'fuck' * 100
<^k^> microcai, fuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuck
<CyrusYzGTt> >log's_'*sin's_'*cos's_'
<chenshaoju> ............
<forfun> 有人吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> >cos's_'*100
<z777> forfun: ...
<microcai> >'fuck forfun ' * 100
<microcai> > 'fuck forfun ' * 100
<^k^> microcai, fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun fuck forfun  ...
<iGnome> 。
<z777> ... ruby bot
<CyrusYzGTt> ...鬱悶，，低學歷，就沒有一次成功，，
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<microcai> > '/op microcai ' * 100
<^k^> microcai, /op microcai /op microcai /op microcai /op microcai /op microcai /op microcai /op microcai /op microcai /op microcai /op microcai /op microcai /op microcai /op microcai /op microcai /op microcai /op microcai /op microcai /op microcai /op microcai /op microcai /op microcai /op microcai /op microcai /op microcai /op microcai /op microcai /op microcai /op microcai /op microcai /op microcai /op microcai /op microcai /op  ...
<CyrusYzGTt> > '/op iGnome CyrusYzGTt  ' * 100
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, /op iGnome CyrusYzGTt /op iGnome CyrusYzGTt /op iGnome CyrusYzGTt /op iGnome CyrusYzGTt /op iGnome CyrusYzGTt /op iGnome CyrusYzGTt /op iGnome CyrusYzGTt /op iGnome CyrusYzGTt /op iGnome CyrusYzGTt /op iGnome CyrusYzGTt /op iGnome CyrusYzGTt /op iGnome CyrusYzGTt /op iGnome CyrusYzGTt /op iGnome CyrusYzGTt /op iGnome CyrusYzGTt /op iGnome CyrusYzGTt /op iGnome CyrusYzGTt /op iGnome CyrusYzGTt /op iGnome CyrusYzGTt  ...
<microcai> > 'freflyig  do   /op microcai ' * 500
<ikk-> 我改一下限制
<iGnome> ikk-: 你的k，要死了
<CyrusYzGTt> ikk-§ 能不能計算陣列的？？
<ikk-> CyrusYzGTt: 能
<OT_iux> '^k^ will fuck itself' * 100
<CyrusYzGTt> ikk-§ 嗯，那麼 sin asin cos acos tan cotan??
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 你怎么用GPU开的……
<mao1> configure: error: cannot compute suffix of object files: cannot compile
<mao1> 设置了LD_LIBRARY_PATH之后也没有用
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 嗯，我是雙顯卡，利用第三方工具啓用GPU
<mao1> 我是在搞LFS
<forfun> 用erc上的多吗？
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: ……………… orz
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 平時啓動桌面一般的默認intel那個核芯顯卡
<microcai> 被 kick 了 .... 5555555555555555
<OT_iux> @@
<microcai> BlueTraveler ~~~~ come out ~~~
<microcai> ... ... 又是临时的啊
<ikk-> > cos 0
<^k^> ikk-, 1.0
<iGnome> 上来就挑blueT，你胆子蛮大嘛。
<iGnome> 那是房间创始人
<OT_iux> @@
<caleb-> 112128 x 67072 肯定内存不足嘛
<OT_iux> > 5/0
<^k^> OT_iux, divided by 0
<OT_iux> > 5^5^5^5^5^5^5^5^5^5^5^5^5^5^5^5^5^5^5^5^5^5^5^5^5
<^k^> OT_iux, 5
<caleb-> mao1: 去 linuxsir lfs 版问
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ..你那個命令太長了，能不能記錄到你的 repo上我git pull一下就記錄了
<OT_iux> > rm -rf /
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ..你那個命令太長了，能不能記錄到你的 repo上,我git pull一下就記錄了
<OT_iux> @@
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 啥命令，自己去官网看example
<OT_iux> @4w
<OT_iux> .oicebot on
<OT_iux> @4w 1453
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ,就是合併那個，，玩的太爽了。。現在想將所有的圖片合成一個共享到mldonkey裏
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<iGnome> 那就是 puzzles-照片拼图.bash。
<Oicebot> 第 1453 条：“周二晚上，TMD.microcai在"CyrusYzGTt 结婚的地方"与城管决斗。”；由ScarletWolf,CyrusYzGTt,microcai创造。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 好的，謝謝。。(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 给我分享一份
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: feh也能做拼图，有两种模式可以做
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 去ed2k 自己搜索
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 去ed2k 自己搜索xx.bmp
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 不过好像是浏览，不是制作成一张图片
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: ok
<CyrusYzGTt> 肯定很多人下載
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 記得是2G以上的就是
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 你小心别把自己艳照也拼进去
<iGnome> 那是feh -m的预览
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 發現我沒有安裝feh..只要eog和gimp查看
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 多大的？我搜索到不少
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 記得是2G以上的就是
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 没有大于1M的。。。都是
<OT_iux> Evanescence: 他还未发出来
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ ..喂喂，，我還沒有製作，，等明天
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 制作很慢吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 不是，，我今天要睡覺，，明天吧，，很困的說，
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: ok
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 對了。。可能我會改成png形式的，，到時在這通知
<CyrusYzGTt> 快中午了，，睡覺去
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<CyrusYzGTt> gdal.x86_64 : GIS file format library
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<z_eno_z> 请教大家一个问题：就是 开了VBOX，就不能在ubuntu10.04里用播放器smplayer看视频了
<z_eno_z> 大家有遇到过类似问题吗
<OT_iux> z_eno_z: 额，我好像没碰到这个问题
<z_eno_z> 哦
<z_eno_z> OT_iux:那你用VBOX需要特殊配置吗
<OT_iux> 似乎没有特殊配置吧…… 不过我用的是 mplayer 不是 smplayer ...
 * MeaCulpa 的gmail被人从意大利登录了....
<wzlxx> 谁给提供一个写博客的地方？
<XwinX> iGnome:
<forfun> sf.net可以写
<z_eno_z> OT_iux 哦，然后，有时候 不开VBOX的情况下，也有可能播放不了，需要注销下再登
<wzlxx> forfun: 我看看去，单纯的博客？我不要其他功能的
<z_eno_z> OT_iux 但是如果开VBOX是一定不能播
<z_eno_z> 不知道为什么
<nob0dy> hi all
<OT_iux> z_eno_z: 播不了，有啥错误信息
<OT_iux> nob0dy: hi
<^k^> nob0dy, 好  ㍣ 
<ScarletWolf> 如果小k报时能加上分钟就好了
<z_eno_z> OT_iux 一切正常，没错误提示
<nob0dy> \/topci
<z_eno_z> OT_iux 不过如果用ksmplayer的话会有声音，但是没画面
<iGnome> XwinX: 我来了。
<z_eno_z> OT_iux （我安装了VBOX功能增强包，这个会不会有影响啊）
<jeepkid> 请教个问题,大家,,,,,内核线程如何帮顶到一个指定 cpu上?!
<iGnome> jeepkid: 论坛有帖子。
<iGnome> lerosua: 写了啥。给我看一段。
<lerosua> iGnome:  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87964 看吧
<LeosDing> hello all ....
<jeepkid> iGnome, 额...没找到...
<jeepkid> iGnome, 如果你有,可否麻烦发个链接呢,谢谢:>
<iGnome> jeepkid: 我发的，只是不记得了。好久了。
<iGnome> 没啥用处
<iGnome> lerosua: 打不开
<jeepkid> iGnome, 额....大牛哦,呵呵,你研究这写?
<lerosua> iGnome: ubuntu论坛的paste都打不开？
<iGnome> jeepkid: 头脑发热的时候，想过这些而已。
<iGnome> lerosua: 是啊。
<lerosua> iGnome: 你打不开我也没办法了...
<iGnome> http://fpaste.org/
<iGnome> 额，打开了。
<lerosua> iGnome: http://fpaste.org/T0xO/
<iGnome> 还是显得好累赘的。 lerosua 这语法
<lerosua> iGnome: 其实对于我来说，比java好接受多了
<roylez> iGnome: .
<OT_iux> $ montage -tile 437x1 -geometry +0+0 -background none gs_872298*.jpg out.jpg
<OT_iux> montage: Maximum supported image dimension is 65500 pixels `out.jpg' @ error/jpeg.c/EmitMessage/235.
<iGnome> roylez: 有好事？
<OT_iux> iGnome: montage 也搞不定很大的拼图
<iGnome> OT_iux: 可能，不知道内部定义尺寸的变量，用的是long不。
<iGnome> 我开始就说了这事情嘛。
<OT_iux> 错误信息是：montage: Maximum supported image dimension is 65500 pixels
<OT_iux> lol
<iGnome> 你可以改源码。
<OT_iux> iGnome: 我弄到了114057
<OT_iux> 张碎片小图
<iGnome> 。别看这图了。看了干嘛。找一个jpg的看得了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 从ubuntu11.04升级到ubuntu11.10 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344528 升级ubuntu11.10时出现报错为After your package information was updated the essential package 'ubuntu-minimal' can not be found anymore.This indicates a serious error, please report this bug using the command 'ubuntu-bug update-manager' in a terminal and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bu ...
<OT_iux> iGnome: 我弄到了114057张的 jpg 碎片小图…… 我想把它们拼在一起……
<iGnome> 。。
<iGnome> 没实际意义的事情，我才不去做。
<jeepkid> 你们的www.kernel.org打的开不
<liran> 这里似乎没有英文那边的聊天室 热闹。。。
<OT_iux> = =
<OT_iux> 算了，我放弃……
<caleb-> jeepkid: 可
<liran> 有人在么
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 有
<liran> 我刚才在英文版那边 那英文看的我眼睛都要花了。。。
<liran> 这里是聊天还是探讨问题的地方？
<caleb-> liran: 皆可
<roylez> iGnome: http://news.php.net/php.internals/55293
<pocoyo> wo mei you zhong wen shu ru fa ... arch linux. qiu zhi dao a.
<forfun> pocoyo: ……
<forfun> 是不是只有这个是频道是中文的？
<phoenixlzx> 完了...pocoyo没了
<forfun> 怎么这么冷？
<forfun> 都吃饭去了？
<phoenixlzx> forfun: 大中午的不睡觉啊
<forfun> phoenixlzx: 从没午休习惯
<forfun> phoenixlzx: 继续折腾俺的fvwm
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo:你装WM或DE了吗...
<forfun> phoenixlzx: 都在私聊
<ofan> hello
<forfun> phoenixlzx: 都在私聊？
<phoenixlzx> IRC有啥好私聊的
<^k^> ofan, 好  ㍤ 
<forfun> 这用fvwm的人多吗？
<BILLYKANE1> 还有用fvwm的啊
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 呵呵，放弃了3次了，前段时间重新捡起来了，折腾了好几天了
<BILLYKANE1> 呵呵，我也偶尔玩玩
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 关键是这东西找不到人交流
<BILLYKANE1> 到他官网呗
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 当然去啊，还有论坛什么的
<BILLYKANE1> 找一个看好的自己改
<BILLYKANE1> :)反正我是该成功就好，不自己原创
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 我现在把它自带的win95的sample融合到我的config里正在对着man一行一行看
<BILLYKANE1> 呵呵，慢慢看，祝你好运
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 呵呵，国内用这个的人太少了
<BILLYKANE1> 其实吧，fvwm也就是配着好玩，不好用
<forfun> 我觉得挺方便啊
<Evanescence> forfun: you should use fvwm to creat your own idea, not just make a sample follow other stupid things.
<forfun> 我之前用xfce，想让两个窗口左右平铺都不知道怎么设置
<forfun> Evanescence: 呵呵，我现在基础的的东西还不是太熟悉，熟悉了之后肯定要自己定制自己的风格
<Evanescence> forfun: don't say later, do it now, that's code and life.
<microcai> jyfl987: hi
<microcai> Oicebot:  hi
<forfun> Evanescence: 其实我现在就是自己定制的，我之前有一个很小的config，然后把win95的代码都注释掉了，正在将它融合到我自己的风格里
<Evanescence> anyway, I want go to see movie now. does anyone know QAF ( queer as folk )
<BILLYKANE1> sir上面有个人，发了很多fvwm的函数
<forfun> Evanescence: 呵呵
<BILLYKANE1> 自己写的，很棒
<microcai> freeflyi1g:   ... ...
<microcai> freeflyi1g: 你干嘛！
<Guest98865> 大家好
<^k^> Guest98865, 好  ㍤ 
<microcai> freeflyi1g:  你太可恶了 55555555555
<microcai> freeflyi1g: 刚才就应该 /ban free*
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 呵呵，我现在正在起步阶段，对照着man看都是怎么设置的
<BILLYKANE1> 你真强
<BILLYKANE1> 我只会改。。
<BILLYKANE1> 没看过man呵呵
<Guest98865> 我之会看
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: ……
<BILLYKANE1> :-D好好写，做一个教程
<BILLYKANE1> 哦对了，我有个中文fvwm基础教程
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 几天下来man fvwm已经看得差不多了，呵呵，module还没看，现在正在自己调效果
<BILLYKANE1> Fvwm中文手册.pdf，我是看这个改的
<BILLYKANE1> 你要我就发给你
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 呵呵，谢了，我有这个
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 但感觉没有man详细
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/154402.htm  脑波遥控器终于出来了
<^k^> ⇪ title: 海尔脑电波遥控器 “想”怎样就怎样_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<BILLYKANE1> 那是当然的
<BILLYKANE1> 你现在是个啥效果了？
<BILLYKANE1> 发出来看看
<BILLYKANE1> 关键说实现的功能
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 我现在的很简陋，呵呵
<x1409> 额
<BILLYKANE1> 其实界面不是主要的，而是功能
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 恩，昨天标题栏设置了个渐变颜色效果，呵呵，自己感觉挺好看的
<BILLYKANE1> 看看效果？
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 从中间到四周
<BILLYKANE1> 截个图
<BILLYKANE1> 我还不会呢，哈哈，就会改一个透明的
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 呵呵，我今天第一次用irc，还是在emacs知道怎么发截图
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 还是在emacs里，不知道怎么发截图
<BILLYKANE1> http://imgur.com/，这里可以上传图片。不过要先注册一下
<^k^> ⇪ title: imgur: the simple image sharer
<x1409> 哈哈 我也是第一次用IRC
<forfun> ^k^: 呵呵，多谢
<microcai> > ' freeflyi1g: 你一定是共产党 ' * 5
<BILLYKANE1> 那是bot
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 晕倒
<jyfl987> microcai: 就算是 那也是台共 额
<BILLYKANE1> 呵呵，[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/1icja.jpg[/IMG]
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 太智能了吧
<BILLYKANE1> 这是我改的
<BILLYKANE1> 我也不清楚了。。
<wzssyqa> jyfl987:  microcai !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<^k^> microcai, freeflyi1g: 你一定是共产党 freeflyi1g: 你一定是共产党 freeflyi1g: 你一定是共产党 freeflyi1g: 你一定是共产党 freeflyi1g: 你一定
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 哇，不错
<^k^> forfun, 休息一下...  ㍥ 
<jyfl987> wzssyqa: 咋了？
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 这机器人怎么叫我休息一下，呵呵
<BILLYKANE1> 我也不知道。。。13点了。哈哈
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 呵呵，我还以为它当我打字太快了刷屏呢
<BILLYKANE1> 会这样的。。
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 你的fvwm比我懂得多得多了，以后得多向你请教
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 我现在只用了一个taskbar，其他的模块都没碰过，呵呵
 * microcai 粪是一种经常的存在，只要不动用自己的脑子。
<BILLYKANE1> 。。。我也不行，ub论坛不是有个eepress么
<BILLYKANE1> 找他
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 恩，我知道
<BILLYKANE1> :-D
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 我看了man之后发现svg格式的图片真是太爽了
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 我现在的图标一律换成svg格式了
<BILLYKANE1> :-(我最怕的就是找图标这些，所以很少用
<jyfl987> BILLYKANE1: 找他做啥
 * microcai 中国，需要一场伟大的脱粪运动。
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 呵呵，我需要什么就google一下，一个应用程序只需要一个svg图标
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你粉丝来找你了
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 比如google"emacs svg"
<BILLYKANE1> 我的彩铅全部不用图标
<BILLYKANE1> 惨淡
<BILLYKANE1> 菜单
<BILLYKANE1> 。。。
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 哈哈哈，表激动……
<XwinX> iGnome:
<XwinX> iGnome: 早上找我做啥？
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 你那个图片网站是永久保存的还是临时的
<BILLYKANE1> 永久
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 哦，不错
<BILLYKANE1> 但是不知道会不会那一天被XX掉
<microcai> iGnome:  freeflyi1g 欺负我  55555555555555555555
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 为什么
<BILLYKANE1> 我也想知道为什么。。。
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 呵呵
<BILLYKANE1> :)
<lainme> 笔芯用完了。。
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 呵呵，可以用yahoo或google的帐户
<BILLYKANE1> 没关系，等封了再换呗
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 恩，我之前见过一个让贴代码的网站，是临时的
<BILLYKANE1> 这种网站多了
<BILLYKANE1> 看群公告
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 恩
<BILLYKANE1> :)
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: http://i.imgur.com/MXwFT.png
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 我的桌面，呵呵
<BILLYKANE1> 这个渐变色不错
<BILLYKANE1> 很好了
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: ……还没怎么设置
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 还可以多重颜色渐变，你看看man
<BILLYKANE1> 我直接透明了。。。
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 呵呵
<BILLYKANE1> 看到你的字体，wqy还是没有雅黑好看啊。。。。
<Evanescence> 重来没有用过中文字体的路过，。。。。
<forfun> 呵呵，我就一个字体文件，哪个系统下都是
<forfun> 我现在就是不知道去哪找哪种漂亮的图标
<BILLYKANE1> :-D
<BILLYKANE1> gnome-looks.org
<BILLYKANE1> 同样的还有xfce、kde、box
<forfun> 我直接在gentoo里equery l -fp icon
<forfun> 呵呵
<BILLYKANE1> http://gnome-look.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Eyecandy for your GNOME-Desktop - GNOME-Look.org
<BILLYKANE1> 这里有很多很多
<forfun> 恩
<forfun> 呵呵，多谢
<forfun> 今天真开心啊，终于能找到交流fvwm的人和地方了
<BILLYKANE1> 呵呵
<forfun> 对了，你是怎么调试fvwm的
<forfun> 调试自己的配置，而不是fvwm本身，呵呵
<BILLYKANE1> 我不会。。我只是改一改然后在restart
<forfun> 呵呵，我刚发现了个技巧
<BILLYKANE1> 我不是写代码出身，只会改一点点。。。
<forfun> 昨天
<forfun> 在.xinitrc里把fvwm的错误重定向到一个文件，
<BILLYKANE1> 你是高手。。。
<forfun> 然后在fvwm设置好之后，我配置的是F12重启，然后看这个文件就行了
<OT_iux> 我的桌面和irc http://imgur.com/EGK7N
<BILLYKANE1> 不太懂。。。
<^k^> ⇪ title: imgur: the simple image sharer
<BILLYKANE1> http://box-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=7314&PHPSESSID=fbdbf2727abb80f45dcfc4da3db3308f
<BILLYKANE1> 这里有些不错的范例
<forfun> 恩
<BILLYKANE1> OT_iux，差点当成fvwm想问你要配置文件。。哈哈
<forfun> 我刚才的意思是自己设定一个重启的快捷键，每次修改完设置重启后，如果有错误的话，fvwm会将其写入到重定向的那个文件里，
<BILLYKANE1> 我用的pidgin
<BILLYKANE1> 有点高深。。。呵呵
<BILLYKANE1> 类似 fvwm >>log这样的把
<forfun> 恩
<forfun> 你的桌面好PP啊，呵呵
<BILLYKANE1> 呃
<SIDU> 请问你们WIN7 还是用VBOX ？
<forfun> SIDU: 裸机上gentoo+fvwm
<BILLYKANE1> 双系统
<OT_iux> BILLYKANE1: 我是gnome 2 ...
<forfun> 恩，主要是vmware下的fvwm不能宽屏，我郁闷了很久
<forfun> 一气之下把vmware删了
<OT_iux> SIDU: ubuntu10.10
 * microcai 打战了，你会当炮灰么？
<BILLYKANE1> 装vm-tool就可以了啊
<forfun> 装了，不行
<BILLYKANE1> 那是没成功把
<forfun> 成功了
<BILLYKANE1> 我试过装红旗5，都可以自动调成分辨率呢
<BILLYKANE1> 呃
<forfun> vmware自带的tools和开源的vm-tools我都试过，不行
<forfun> gnome和xfce都可以自己调节，但fvwm不行
<BILLYKANE1> 哦，我明白你的意思了
<forfun> xorg.conf里分辨率改小的话也起作用，但是只能限制在1024x768，不能宽屏
<BILLYKANE1> 是那样的
<BILLYKANE1> 呃，那是我又理解错了？
<forfun> 呵呵，
<forfun> 你每天在这泡着吗
<BILLYKANE1> 我的意思是fvwm的控件、panel位置大小不会根据分辨率变化
<BILLYKANE1> 我也是刚玩
<forfun> 噢
<BILLYKANE1> 一直受代理的困扰无法登录irc
<BILLYKANE1> 呵呵
<forfun> QQ群里没几个正儿八经探讨问题的人
<BILLYKANE1> 国内的基本都是吹水
<forfun> 对了，请教你一个问题，
<BILLYKANE1> 你说，请教不敢当
<forfun> 标题栏上的按钮之间的竖线怎么去掉
<WiiW> 鼠标主题： http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=36
<^k^> ⇪ title: Eyecandy for your GNOME-Desktop - GNOME-Look.org
<BILLYKANE1> 。。。我真的没研究过这些。。
<forfun> 噢，没事，呵呵
<forfun> 再问个问题
<BILLYKANE1> 但是我改的配置文件是没有竖条的啊
<forfun> man 7 X，这个手册属于哪个软件包的，我找了半天没找到
<jyfl987> 有没有什么平板可以接受vga输入的
<BILLYKANE1> X的手册把
<BILLYKANE1> 对于包不太敏感。。。
<forfun> xorg-server和xorg-x11里都没有这东东
<forfun> 你用什么系统
<BILLYKANE1> slackware。。。不过我有个智器是ub
<forfun> 呵呵，只听过没用过
<SIDU> forfun: OT_iux 哦
<BILLYKANE1> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=338781
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 信息
<BILLYKANE1> 这里我贴过我的配置文件
<forfun> 呵呵，看到了
<BILLYKANE1> hehe
<forfun> 这个论坛上的fvwm还比较活跃
<forfun> 讨论
<BILLYKANE1> fvwm有很大的短板啊
<BILLYKANE1> alt tab折磨死人
<forfun> 怎么了
<BILLYKANE1> 你试试这个alt+tab就知道了
<BILLYKANE1> 鼠标乱飞
<forfun> 切换之后鼠标跑到窗口左上角？
<BILLYKANE1> 对
<forfun> 这个可以设置的啊，我找了一个简单的配置
<forfun>  
<forfun> # 在用按键切换窗口时，设置光标在新窗口的位置
<forfun> AddToFunc WindowListFunc
<forfun> + I WarpToWindow 50 50
<BILLYKANE1> 有人写了个函数修改掉了，不过还是不好
<forfun>  
<forfun> 你是想让鼠标保持在原地不动？
<BILLYKANE1> 对
<forfun> 这个通过函数应该能实现的，就是切换之前记下光标的坐标，然后切换之后设置一下光标的位置
<BILLYKANE1> http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread370167.html
<BILLYKANE1> 这个帖子给了个函数，不过还是不太好用，
<OT_iux> http://imgur.com/8XWzL 有linux原生客户端的星战网游 -w-
 * OT_iux 试玩ing
<forfun> 恩
<BILLYKANE1> 网游啊，算了
<forfun> 呵呵，我现在现不折腾这些东西，继续看man，基础打好了之后上面才好添砖加瓦
<ScarletWolf> OT_iux: linux网游不少，但服务器都在国外。。。
<BILLYKANE1> 你真厉害，呵呵
<forfun> ……看个手册而已，没什么厉害的
<BILLYKANE1> 能够沉下心去看man
<BILLYKANE1> 这点很强了
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<forfun> 不过fvwm的man手册有9000多行
<forfun> 再加上操作试验，呵呵
<BILLYKANE1> 你肯定会成功的
<ScarletWolf> BILLYKANE1: 你遇到不懂的不看man么？
<metbsd> linux玩游戏，就好像和吹气娃娃性交一样
<BILLYKANE1> man是最后的解决方案
<BILLYKANE1> 一般都是google。。
<forfun> 告诉你一个秘密，看手册貌似速度很慢，但收益比非常高……一般人我不告诉他  :)
<ScarletWolf> BILLYKANE1: 那你看什么？
<ScarletWolf> BILLYKANE1: 哦
<BILLYKANE1> arch和ub的wiki
<BILLYKANE1> gentoo的wiki也很好，哈哈
<BILLYKANE1> google到mail list也不错
<forfun> 恩，gentoo的wiki不错
<ScarletWolf> BILLYKANE1: 。。。wiki上不会有某个命令的全部参数的
<BILLYKANE1> 那是当然的
<BILLYKANE1> 用命令 -h啊
<ScarletWolf> BILLYKANE1: -h不够详细
<BILLYKANE1> ;-)
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 其实我一般是看info手册（如果有的话），比man详细，呵呵
<pocoyo> arch 怎么 改 时间阿 . 错 了 8小时
<BILLYKANE1> 其实，一般基本的操作，google和wiki都很全了，而且都是实例教程。。
 * ScarletWolf 是男人，就看man。
<forfun> ScarletWolf: 我喜欢在emacs M-x woman
<pocoyo> 输入发 也 不 好 用 阿 .
<BILLYKANE1> 难道是女人就是help？
<ScarletWolf> :P
<BILLYKANE1> emacs和vi两大神器
<forfun> ScarletWolf: :-)
<BILLYKANE1> 我其实只会nano
<ScarletWolf> 记得确实有个woman工具
<BILLYKANE1> 。。。。
<BILLYKANE1> man（ual)
<forfun> woman is an interactive autoloaded Lisp function in `woman.el'.
<forfun>  
<forfun> (woman &optional TOPIC RE-CACHE)
<forfun>  
<ScarletWolf> http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/woman.html
<forfun> Browse UN*X man page for TOPIC (Without using external Man program).
<^k^> ⇪ title: Woman manual - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
<forfun> The major browsing mode used is essentially the standard Man mode.
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<ScarletWolf> woman也是GNU的
<BILLYKANE1> ....
<BILLYKANE1> 不会写代码的我。。。
<BILLYKANE1> 不行啊
<ScarletWolf> BILLYKANE1: 我也不会emacs，我只会一些vim。
<BILLYKANE1> ScarletWolf；我只会nano。。。
<forfun> 其实fvwm和emacs很像
<forfun> 学习曲线陡峭，需要花大力气配置
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<drivel> 好无聊
<drivel> 蛋蛋也不在，没人可以调戏了
<SIDU> txt 一行最多多少字，是否超长回死机 ？
<ScarletWolf> SIDU: 比较好的编辑器应该不会死吧
<SIDU> ScarletWolf: keneng
<SIDU> 不过我发现超长 gedit 就比较不灵活
<drivel> iGnome: 有空么？让我调戏调戏
<ScarletWolf> SIDU: win下记事本是肯定会死的
<SIDU> 我现在500K txt 写一行。gedit 正在努力中，还没有死。。
<ScarletWolf> SIDU: ....
<ScarletWolf> SIDU: 如果程序的策略是一下读入整个文件，那么文件大了肯定会很慢
<SIDU> 不过电脑风扇飞镖了。好了。活回来了。马上加个 \n
<forfun> 行的长度和编辑器的挂掉没关系吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 有人发我EMC的JD, docx, 傻地方
<forfun> 换行符只是一个普通的字符而已
<MeaCulpa> win上ultraedit比较猛，vi 和 emacs不行
<ScarletWolf> SIDU: 。。。这是压力测试么
<MeaCulpa> 当然，vim和emacs不行是因为人家都行编辑了
<SIDU> meiyou.
<SIDU> 我刚才吧人家整个网站读入一个文件里面。
<MeaCulpa> 读到一个shell变量都没啥
<SIDU> 糟糕 ，误操作，吧\n 又给删除了。
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu11.04改装64位后，virtualbox虚拟机里面的xp不能驱动摄像头, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344552 ubuntu11.04改装64位后，virtualbox虚拟机里面的xp不能驱动摄像头,原来用32位的正常。增强组件和USB2.0组件都已经安装。 虚拟机里面的xp设备管理器提示该设备不能正常启动。该检查那个方面的问题？ 另一台 ...
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 我刚把 114032个文件放到 montage 的参数里
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 似乎不行
<OT_iux> 说是序列太长··
<lainme> 基督徒的传教攻势太可怕了，下次我该直接说自己信道么
<ScarletWolf> lainme: 如果他们对你说：耶稣爱你，你可以回答：我有女朋友。
<sikao_lfs1> 。。。。。。不至于吧，如果参与过对抗方面的辩论，人与人争斗一般最开始的是攻心方面的战术。如果没遇到说明网络游戏打少了。道行不够，要努力修行！
<moriramar> lainme: 有信仰人士表示壓力不大。
<BILLYKANE1>  lainme，因沙安拉。终身不信教至死不信教者，将永居火狱，不蒙恩减
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 刚发现了个好东东
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: [IP-] [  ] x11-themes/tango-icon-theme-0.8.90:0
<forfun> [-P-] [  ] x11-themes/tango-icon-theme-extras-0.1.0-r1:0
<forfun>  
<BILLYKANE1> 和基督谈伊斯兰，和伊斯兰谈佛，和佛谈马教，哈哈
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 里面的icon非常棒
<BILLYKANE1> 呃
<BILLYKANE1> 这个是tango的主题包啊
<BILLYKANE1> 你哈可以找oxygen-kde的，哈哈
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 恩
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 那个也不错？
<moriramar> lainme: 那個是伊斯闌教的？你說的那個。
<BILLYKANE1> forfun，那是kde默认的主题
<BILLYKANE1> 你可以google看一下
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 哦，好的，我看看，呵呵
<BILLYKANE1> 呵呵
<moriramar> BILLYKANE1: “因沙安拉。终身不信教至死不信教者，将永居火狱，不蒙恩减”這個是伊斯闌教的嗎？
<moriramar> lainme: 回錯人了，不好意思。
<BILLYKANE1> 哈哈
<BILLYKANE1> moriramar，是的
<BILLYKANE1> 如果有伊斯兰人来，你就说阿弥陀佛
<BILLYKANE1> 实在不行来个终极的，我们共产党人都是无神论者
<moriramar> BILLYKANE1: 伊斯闌這樣說我還就死都不信了。
<moriramar> BILLYKANE1: 不信教我也不會信他的。
<ScarletWolf> BILLYKANE1: 加入拜火教吧
<BILLYKANE1> 基督和伊斯兰，都有信我者得永生，不信我者下地狱这样的教义
<BILLYKANE1> ScarletWolf，天朝还是入马教比较合适
<iGnome> 伊斯兰教，入教就给你们配4个老婆。你们都屁颠的去了。
<iGnome> XwinX: 你问斗篷就知道啥事情了。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: go?
<BILLYKANE1> ignome就是ee啊
<BILLYKANE1> 刚才一直讨论fvwm在冷眼看么。。。
<iGnome> 午睡啊。睡过头。
<luolE> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<luolE> 终于找到一个活着的中文IRC了...
<ScarletWolf> ...
<iGnome> 这家伙估计是那建立gtalk群的，跑来参观的。
<BILLYKANE1> 。。。。。。
<jeepkid> 大家,还有没有其他的中文irc...共享出来呗
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: kde-base/oxygen-icons 27M，呵呵，正在安装
<BILLYKANE1> 呵呵，我其实建议你不要安装，解压缩，看需要什么就复制什么
<moriramar> forfun: 你用Gentoo的？
<WiiW> s irc |
<forfun> moriramar: 是啊
<^k^> : irc irc新手资料 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC%E5%9F%BA%E6%9C%AC%E5%91%BD%E4%BB%A4%E8%AF%B4%E6%98%8E
<forfun> BILLYKANE1: 里面肯定都是图标，都下下来才知道用哪个图标，呵呵
<BILLYKANE1> 对丢
<forfun> moriramar: gentoo+fvwm+emacs，都是需要折腾的玩意儿
<phoenixlzx> telepathy-kde翻译完毕，有人要试一下没...
<OT_iux> jeepkid: 有中文irc
<OT_iux> jeepkid: 不过跟计算机没啥关系
<OT_iux> irc2.eastgame.org 端口 6668 编码 utf-8 频道 #新兵训练营
<slacker_HD> phoenixlzx,又看到你了
<slacker_HD> 呵呵
<forfun> luolE: 呵呵，精彩～
<OT_iux> @@
<slacker_HD> forfun，我改了昵称了
<forfun> ……
<phoenixlzx> HD兄？
<phoenixlzx> 那去了
<forfun> 呵呵
<jeepkid> - -|晕啊,确实,刚找到两个,都是台湾的,
<jeepkid> OT_iux, - -|晕啊,确实,刚找到两个,都是台湾的,一个貌似是linux的,一个是反,大陆的..
<slacker_HD> 实在不太会改名，注册了怎么还是说不对
<slacker_HD> 嗯,看来重启下好了
<pocoyo> archlinux 求指导阿。
<forfun> slacker_HD: 呵呵，在哪注册的
<tenzu> pocoyo: 牛哥V5
<pocoyo> tenzu: 网络不好。被封路由了。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 诅咒网络
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo: 你回来了？
<OT_iux> jeepkid: 我这个你去看看啊
<OT_iux> irc2.eastgame.org 端口 6668 编码 utf-8 频道 #新兵训练营
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo: 中文装好了？
<phoenixlzx> slacker_HD: 你刚才跑那去了诶
<slacker_HD> 我一直在啊
<phoenixlzx> 刚才就没了
<pocoyo> tenzu: ibus的拼音真懒阿。受不了。fcitx又装不好。yaourt 还不会用。kao了。 gnome3 注销一下 己面中英文 来回切换 真奇怪阿
<slacker_HD> 在搞注册irc的名字
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<pocoyo> phoenixlzx: .^
<slacker_HD> 注册好了现在
<slacker_HD> 这里注册名还不给用.
<tenzu> pocoyo: pacman也能装ibus-pinyin吧.你的yaourt怎么了?
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo: sudo pacman -S fcitx fcitx-gtk
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo: 你加archlinuxfr源了吗
<pocoyo> phoenixlzx: [archlinuxfr]
<pocoyo> Server = http://repo.archlinux.fr/i686
<pocoyo> phoenixlzx: pacman.conf里面的。
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo: 装好yaourt 直接 yaourt fcitx
<slacker_HD> yaourt是二进制文件还是源码？
<pocoyo> phoenixlzx:  pacman -S fcitx-gtk 错误：未找到目标：fcitx-gtk
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo: 然后看看列出的包，要装那些，直接敲数字就可以了，例如 1-4 6 9
<phoenixlzx> ...你用的神马源？？
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo: yaourt fcitx
<pocoyo> phoenixlzx: 不知道怎么 这么麻烦阿。 我pacman -S fcitx 过的 跟 yaourt有身么区别？
<wolftankk> pacman 大多数都有  yaourt 我基本不用-_-
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo: fcitx-gk2 fcitx-gtk3 你选一个
<wxm> apt和aptitude的区别.
<pocoyo> phoenixlzx: Server = http://mirrors.163.com/archlinux/$repo/os/$arch
<slacker_HD>  wxm，明白了，谢谢
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo: yaourt可以查询AUR，可以使用社区用户提供的构建脚本来安装软件包
<pocoyo> phoenixlzx: 怎么 卸载包？ 查看已经安装的包？
<tenzu> pocoyo: pacman -Syu了没有?
<forfun> icr在哪注册？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 更了阿。
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo: sudo pacman -R [包名称
<phoenixlzx> ]
<tenzu> pocoyo: 删除用pacman -Rns XXX 吧
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo: 完全删除用pacman -Rsn
<slacker_HD>  forfun，http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC基本命令说明
<slacker_HD> 看这里
<pocoyo> phoenixlzx: 依赖可 o
<^k^> ⇪ title: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文
<phoenixlzx> 我先撤...马上回来
<slacker_HD> 。。。。。
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 求助C语言 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344559 今天在看多线程的时候 看到语句 time_t end_time; end_time=time(NULL)+10 while(time(NULL)<end_time) { } 这个不就是无限循环吗 如果用while(1)岂不是更简洁 什么情况 统计信息: 发表于 由 God_In_You — 2011-09-08 15:34
<pocoyo> tenzu: 哀 字体 也没发条。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 哪儿的字体?
<pocoyo> tenzu: 系统的阿。
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman_%28%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%29
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Yaourt_%28%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%29
<pocoyo> phoenixlzx: ibus的五笔怎么装的。
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo: sudo pacman -S ibus-table
<ScarletWolf> pocoyo: ibus-table里好像有ibus-table-wubi
<tenzu> pocoyo: gnome3的字体?
<OT_iux> sudo apt-get install ibus-table-wubi
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo: 里面都有了
<phoenixlzx> OT_iux: 童鞋，用的archlinux
<pocoyo> phoenixlzx: 我的怎么没有阿。 首选想里面 汉语有俩个。
<phoenixlzx> 随便一个都行啊
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo: 安装table了吗
<pocoyo> phoenixlzx: 怎么安？
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo: sudo pacman -S ibus-table
<pocoyo> phoenixlzx: 按了。阿
<pocoyo> pacman -Ss ibus-table
<pocoyo> community/ibus-table 1.3.0.20100621-4 [已安装]
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo: ibus
<iGnome> 既然如此，中国人要想参加世界杯只有一种方式——举办世界杯了。
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo: ibus重启
<pocoyo> phoenixlzx: 不安这个 我怎么给你打拼音阿。
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo: 我撤..一分钟回来
<roylez> iGnome: .
<roylez> iGnome: 您还在惦记世界杯啊。让崽崽给你买一个啊
<phoenixlzx> 完了...来晚了一步...pocoyo就没了
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁
<caleb-> phoenixlzx: 和 pocoyo 有神马奸情？
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
<iGnome> roylez: 酷胖在叫你。还不去。
 * caleb- 拜仙拜大神
<tenzu> roylez: 今天没精神,不想干活了
<roylez> iGnome: 王老几喝完上来了
<phoenixlzx> caleb-: 就不告诉你
<iGnome> 只是喝饮料？难得相信啊。 roylez lol
<fyodor_> 饮料就王老吉好喝了.:)
<iGnome> 真假王老吉还在打架呢
<iGnome> fyodor_: 换手机不。
<fyodor_> iGnome: 又换？
<iGnome> 。上次说好，跟你换的。
<fyodor_> 跟你换？
<fyodor_> 跟我换 bb 8707 么？
<iGnome> 赶紧说定
<iGnome> 就这，换G4
<fyodor_> 你 G4 坏的吧，跟我换 bb
<iGnome> 又跑了。才不是坏的。
<fyodor_> 那我两台 G4 放家里不用？lol
<iGnome> 额。你的还没卖了？
<fyodor_> 直取 G7 过来，非诚勿扰
<fyodor_> en
<iGnome> 你那便宜买的bb啊。
<fyodor_> 对 htc 众智机不感冒了，浪费时间啊 iGnome
<iGnome> 我去南京中学，换手机。
<fyodor_> 南京中学，有这学校？非 G7 不换啊
<WiiW> 我在用G1
<iGnome> 。。你不是lp在那里嘛。
<fyodor_> 她在三初，你是范指？我了个去 iGnome
<iGnome> 。。
<iGnome> 你个骗子
<fyodor_> -o-
<fyodor_> WiiW: G1 微内存，不卡到死么？
<WiiW> fyodor_: 只能用 android 1.6
<fyodor_> droid 个 jvm 效率实在有限
<iGnome> 这kk，又用这nick
<metbsd> 买个HTC G12 吧
<iGnome> 我等G7掉价
<fyodor_> iGnome: 再买个？傻到家啊..
<iGnome> 2年了，咋不掉呢
<fyodor_> 显摆
<WiiW> iGnome: 这nick好，两个大手掌
<phoenixlzx> iGnome: 你去南京中学干嘛？？
<metbsd> 我以为gnome的是脚掌
<iGnome> WiiW: 4个mm，2个棍。
<WiiW> mm
<iGnome> phoenixlzx: ...那是和 fyodor_的私事。
<phoenixlzx> iGnome: 好吧..原谅我说错话了...
<fyodor_> qualcomm 效率差劲啊不是说，德州的吧。 iGnome
<iGnome> 这啥
<fyodor_> 板子
<iGnome> 其实，我是想买segway。
<iGnome> 我很久不玩板子了。‘
<caleb-> iGnome: 不走路腳會廢掉的
<iGnome> caleb-: 。给崽崽玩
<caleb-> iGnome: 崽崽不走路腳會廢掉的
<iGnome> 你思维太陈旧。我是给崽崽在学校树立威望的。用途不同。
<caleb-> 是要人綁架他？
<fyodor_> iGnome: 有山大王气啊仔仔 lol
<iGnome> 那跑得比自己快嘛。
<iGnome> 上海有买的，可以看实物。
<fyodor_> 给个链接
<iGnome> 搜索，不记得地址了嘛
<fyodor_> 什么 segway，我只知道这个网名。:P 它将 bfs backport 到 G4 上来。
<iGnome> 。。
<MeaCulpa> segway上海有？
<medicalwei> Segway 是借的？
<iGnome> taobao有。上海租赁和销售的实体店。
<iGnome> 酷胖，你去试试，再来说说感想。
<jeepkid> OT_iux, 哦...irc2.eastgame.org是哪里的哦,呵呵你开的?
<fyodor_> 吓坏了，价格都五位数啊
<medicalwei> metbsd: Gnome 是小矮人啊 OwO
<wendaozhe> @fyodor me too
<iGnome> 有山寨版本的，你去试试。 fyodor_ lol
<iGnome> 比手机大多了嘛
<fyodor_> 。。。
<medicalwei> Gnome 的 G 不發音，但是 GNOME 可以…
<metbsd> gnome发音就是鸡囊母
<ScarletWolf> metbsd: 我也记得g不发音
<metbsd> 我发的
<ScarletWolf> metbsd: 不过GNU的G发音
<ScarletWolf> metbsd: 。。。
<metbsd> girl的g也不发音
<metbsd> my irl friend
<iGnome> 。
<ScarletWolf> metbsd: 我看那个关于linux的电影上gnome是不发音的
<ScarletWolf> metbsd: g不发音。。。
<metbsd> 其实是发的
<fyodor_> iGnome: 啥是二维惯导系统
<iGnome> 。不知道啊。导弹？
<fyodor_> iGnome: 你要买的 segway 原理啊
<ScarletWolf> metbsd: 开发者都不发音，你发音也没用。。。
<iGnome> 制导炮弹？
<medicalwei> GNOME 的話，可以發音也可以不發音
<iGnome> @@
<medicalwei> 但是原文的 gnome 是唸 nome (看 wikipedia 知道的)
<iGnome> fyodor_: 你赶紧研究，那东西，型号太多。。
<medicalwei> 應該是習慣…
<iGnome> medicalwei: 这单词，和字典里面的，不相关，想怎么读都可以嘛。
<metbsd> 顺便问句，发不发音又如何
<iGnome> metbsd: 你读了，会被 medicalwei 跨省的。
<iGnome> lol
<medicalwei> metbsd: 只是會想正音罷了…>w<
<metbsd> who？
 * medicalwei 也是習慣唸 ge-nom-me
<metbsd> medical wei?
<metbsd> 我读鸡囊母
<iGnome> 我喜欢念国美。
<medicalwei> metbsd: 敝姓魏，可稱呼小弟魏藥…
<iGnome> XD
<fyodor_> g 不是汉语拼音的 g 么？
<slacker_HD> 即农牧
<slacker_HD> 我喜欢这么发音，哈哈
<fyodor_> slacker_HD: 不是即吧.LOL
<medicalwei> 我的習慣都是讀 ger-nom-m
<medicalwei> 更正我之前寫得
<medicalwei> 的
<slacker_HD> 。。。。。不要这么色情吧
<OT_iux> ubuntu : oo-boon-too
<fyodor_> slacker_HD: 打成双关了，哈哈。视频中是 /gi/ 的音，不是 /ji/ 呢
<forfun> xev太强了……
<iGnome> J/B同行的。 fyodor_
<fyodor_> ... iGnome
<iGnome> J/G同行的。 fyodor_
<slacker_HD> fyodor，哈哈，中文反正不分这个音
<forfun> 呵呵，xev太爽了，可以将笔记本的功能键全部定义成fvwm中的命令了
<fyodor_> iGnome: 看视频没啊，j/g 哪一样哦
<iGnome> J/G: 奸/基情
<fyodor_> '哥'音的 g，不是'即'音的 j。lol
<iGnome> 那你读gi
<fyodor_> gnome 中 g 同 GNU 中 G
<fyodor_> en
<metbsd> 你们是一群无聊的中年男人，专门讨论gnome的发音
<medicalwei> metbsd: TwT
<iGnome> metbsd: 你能好到哪里去？
<iGnome> 你个色鬼
 * medicalwei 只是隻小公貓…
 * medicalwei 喵~喵~的叫
<iGnome> 。。。
<ScarletWolf> metbsd: 。。。俺不是中年
<wendaozhe> 有人在浪潮的
<metbsd> 那为什么这般无聊啊
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<slacker_HD> 讨论正事把
<metbsd> 在国外吧
<phoenixlzx> slacker_HD: hi
<wendaozhe> 有人在浪潮的nf5280上安装过linux蚂？
<slacker_HD>  phoenixlzx:回来了？
<phoenixlzx> slacker_HD: 早回来了
<slacker_HD> 呃
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 贴两张图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344561 在优酷视频链接上点右键，直接调用mplayer播放完整flash视频 Screenshot 1.png Screenshot 2.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 funicorn — 2011-09-08 16:21
<iGnome> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzAyMjU5NjA4.html nnnnnnnd
<^k^> ⇪ title: 阿拉伯人教小孩游泳的方法绝对会让你大吃一惊！ - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<slacker_HD> 咦
<slacker_HD> 这个机器人会查网址的么
<iSUSE> www.io138.com
<OT_iux> 恩，会
<forfun> q
<jeepkid> ^k^, 哈哈
<^k^> jeepkid, 我很高兴，你觉得这是有趣的。  ㍩ 
<ScarletWolf> ^k^: 无聊
<ScarletWolf> 没反应么。。。
<jeepkid> ^k^, 哈哈哈
<jeepkid> ^k^, 你大爷....
<^k^> jeepkid, 我很高兴，你觉得这是有趣的。  ㍩ 
<ScarletWolf> ...
<slacker_HD>  ^k^，你是女的吗
<ScarletWolf> 看来无聊时还是找Oicebot
<ScarletWolf> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<ScarletWolf> 是不是？
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
 * Oicebot 对ScarletWolf说：是的。
<ScarletWolf> 看吧
<jeepkid> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<jeepkid> Oicebot, 你能变成女的不
<jeepkid> ^k^, 喊我,大爷
<^k^> jeepkid, 它很好地满足你，叔叔。  ㍩ 
<ScarletWolf> ...
<jeepkid> ^k^, 妞给爷笑一个.
<^k^> jeepkid, 你最喜欢的电影是什么？  ㍩ 
<jeepkid> ^k^, 处女之血
<forfun> slacker_HD: luo?
<NoIE> http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/09/08/036216
<^k^> ⇪ title: Solidot | FCITX 4.1发布，加入谷歌拼音移植
<Oicebot> 标题: Solidot | FCITX 4.1发布，加入谷歌拼音移植
<slacker_HD> forfun；啥事
<forfun> slacker_HD: 没事，确认一下认错人没，哈哈
<slacker_HD> 。。。。。
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
<tenzu> roylez: 主席
<roylez> Oicebot: 你总算说了点有用的...
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<jeepkid> ^k^, sexy....
<roylez> tenzu: 有好事么
<^k^> jeepkid, 我是女性。  ㍩ 
<luojie-dune> 主席好，疼疼好。
<tenzu> archl: yo
<roylez> archl: 干吗换马甲？
<tenzu> roylez: 明天早上老板管早餐
<archl> roylez:  什么心情用什么。
<roylez> archl: ...
<tenzu> roylez: 10点meeting,有月饼,pie,drink,French fry
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<slacker_HD>  tenzu，no japanese girls?
<roylez> tenzu: 寄一点到魔都成不
<Evanescence> 有没有中文的html网页编辑的irc频道啊？
<archl> Evanescence: 无。
<archl> Evanescence: 中文IRC频道都没几个。
<Evanescence> archl: jiero ? 你怎么知道？
<archl> 屈指可数啊。
<Evanescence> archl: 唉。。。。
<tenzu> roylez: 给你寄个马来妹
<roylez> tenzu: 给 palomino|working
<Evanescence> 有人懂css的吗？
<roylez> tenzu: 马来妹配破马
<tenzu> roylez: 给破马印度的
<Evanescence> 话说archl你就懂啊，是吧？
<archl> Evanescence:  不太懂。
<archl> Evanescence: 成系统的写不出来
<archl> Evanescence: 都是抄别人的，改。
<Evanescence> 链接在网页上显示时有下划线，我想在css文件里去掉下划线，那个属性可以做这个？
<csslayer> 传说有人找我
<Evanescence> csslayer: 啊哈？你会css？
<csslayer> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<csslayer> 短词是cs slayer……
<csslayer> 断词
<Evanescence> csslayer: shit，你应该写成CsSlayer ....
<csslayer> 没人找我？
<Evanescence> csslayer: 我不找你
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<slacker_HD> This is embrassing
<palomino|working> 我也一直以为是css layer...
<ScarletWolf> csslayer: 有人发了个新闻，说fcitx 4.1发布
<slacker_HD> 其实我一直以为是CS player
<csslayer> so what，然后呢
<ScarletWolf> csslayer: 没有然后了
<csslayer> ……
<slacker_HD> 。。。。。
<slacker_HD> 从前啊，有个太监。。。
<ScarletWolf> csslayer: 你好，再见。:P
<csslayer> 周末会更新ppa，请期待。
 * Oicebot 挥手：“ScarletWolf蜀黍，慢走~~~”
<OT_iux> css Layer ?
<ScarletWolf> ...
<ScarletWolf> 我又怎么触发oicebot了。。。
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
<ScarletWolf> 再见么。。。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<OT_iux> 裸衣雷姊又在大庭广众下凌虐騳了
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 仿afterstep，其实是14种“窗口管理器”+4种桌面环境 随意切换的linux桌面环境。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344566 下面是配置文件和更多的截图： [url]viewtopic.php?f=24&t=344416&p=2472015#p2472015[/url] 统计信息: 发表于 由 ljj_jjl2008 — 2011-09-08 17:25
<archl> OT_iux:  Oicebot是你的？
<palomino|working> ........ , OT_iux
<OT_iux> archl: 恩··我的
<archl> OT_iux: 加油，想办法气主席。
<microcai> googlecode 无法访问了
<microcai> 555
<Ubberlisk> 大家好，问个问题，ubuntu server 装了桌面系统和中文包之后怎么更换显示语言和输入法呢？
<archl> Ubberlisk: 。。。
<OT_iux> archl: lol
<jeepkid> .oicebot off
<Ubberlisk> FreeNX登陆的时候，语言选项不能更换:S
<Ubberlisk> 这个配置文件存在哪里啊？
<Ubberlisk> coucou ~
<wendaozhe> 203.208.39.22今天挂了？
<wendaozhe> 悲剧的
<wendaozhe> 悲剧的google!
<sikao_lfs> 我觉得在天朝google悲剧，在世界内核官网最近悲剧。。。。。。
<slacker_HD> 可以上google 啊
<ScarletWolf> sikao_lfs: kernel.org不给力啊。。。
<slacker_HD> http://ggg.eeload.com
<sikao_lfs> ScarletWolf: 最近又疯狂lfs。昨晚新一轮才发现内核官网的6个东东下不来，开始以为是墙，后来一搜消息才知道是骇客。强烈谴责这种骇客行为。。。。。。
<slacker_HD> 不解释了。。
<slacker_HD> http://gg.eeload.com/；多了一个g
<^k^> ⇪ title: Google
<ScarletWolf> sikao_lfs: LFS好玩么？
<Ubberlisk> LFS 是什么呢？
<Ubberlisk> ♪
<archl> Ubberlisk:  Linux From Scratch
<Ubberlisk> archl, 听上去是测试版？
<sikao_lfs> ScarletWolf: 无大事时消磨时光，比较有趣。不过做一次要几乎2天，如果边玩边干点别的。关键是看心情。我觉的对我来说比较有成就感，和掌握感。
 * archl 看到新闻 Xonotic 0.5 发布了。
<ScarletWolf> 如果说sikao_lfs最近在玩lfs，那么slacker_HD最近一定在用slackware看高清电影喽:D
<slacker_HD> 是啊
<archl> roylez: http://www.joecrazy.com/photoshopped-pictures/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Not Photoshopped Pictures - Top 22 Most Unbelievable
<slacker_HD> 我还是用bino在看
<Ubberlisk> 谁知道gnome显示语言的环境变量在哪里？
<jeepkid> q
<wendaozhe> gentoo玩玩也就算了，
<wendaozhe> lfs就不用了。
<moriramar> Ubberlisk: LANG LC_MESSAGES
<Ubberlisk> moriramar, 谢谢:D
<moriramar> Ubberlisk: 不謝。
 * archl 听 Jiya Ra 。。。奇怪的歌。。。
 * archl 知道了，是印度的歌曲。
<fitha> 帮我下在一下啊
<fitha> http://dl.google.com/android/android...8-linux_86.tgz
<fitha> ？？？
<fitha> 秋秋你们啦
<iSUSE> http://seeingredinchina.com/2011/09/08/why-china-wont-abandon-the-hukou-system/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Why China won’t abandon the hukou system | Seeing Red in China
<moriramar> fitha: 然後怎麼給你？
<iSUSE> Dcc?
<fitha> 文件传输
<fitha> xchat可以文件传输
<fitha> 我这个也不可以
<c933103> ……upload至min.us再貼地址吧…
<c933103> *115
<fitha> ok
<fitha> 谢谢
<fitha> 太感谢了
<fitha> 有么有upload好哇
<slacker_HD> ????
<fitha> http://dl.google.com/android/android...8-linux_86.tgz
<fitha> 下载个东西
<fitha> 我不管打开
<fitha> 帮帮我下载那个网址的东西
<c933103> ……我現在在手機上 上傳不了到115…
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 07:22:05)
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • Host ubuntu + vmware + Guest XP共享问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344571 Host ubuntu 10.04， 在vmware中安装XP。ubuntu安装samba服务共享给vmware中的XP。网络为NAT方式。 现在的问题是，在XP中ping host ubuntu的名字，结果返回为127.0.0.1, 请问怎么回事啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 netcaf — 2011-09-08 18:13
<pocoyo> arch linux 求助啊。
<pocoyo> arch linux 怎么使用 networkmanager 接管啊 我的托盘里面居然显示不出来图标 /etc/rc.conf里需要加入什么? 还需要安装什么。?
 * pocoyo 拜见各位大仙儿
<pocoyo> 人呢都哪儿去了?
<pocoyo> !foo
<lubotu2`> foo is bar
<MaskRay> 三周没用电脑上网了……
<pocoyo> MaskRay: v5
<pocoyo> MaskRay: arch gnome3唉 各种疼啊
<moriramar> MaskRay: 想死你了。
<pocoyo> gay a
<c933103> 話說lubuntu vs xubuntu哪個省資源？
<palomino|working> 只用过xubuntu
<palomino|working> 也不怎么省了
<jacoii> c933103: 都差不多吧。。
<wujie> 大家好啊
<c933103> ..
<forfun> 有人用fvwm吗？
<slayerten> 大家好！我刚开始用ubuntu，刚装了Audacious，为什么每次关闭它后重新打开时，无法播放文件目录里的文件呢？重新添加一首马上就可以播放了，有人遇见过这种情况吗？
<pocoyo> forfun: iGoogle
<slayerten> goole了you
<slayerten> 找不到答案啊
<Kuam5> 大家好........我刚开始用emacs...但是emacs-cn没人,我就跑这边来了...
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo: 你回来了？
<CyrusYzGTt> ꗺꗽꗾꘅꘄꘆꘆꘇꘁꘀ  <<奧鋼聯語，，這幾個好
<CyrusYzGTt> 𐇐𐇑𐇒𐇓𐇔𐇕𐇖𐇗𐇘𐇙𐇚𐇛𐇜𐇝𐇞𐇟𐇠𐇡𐇢𐇣𐇤𐇥𐇦𐇧𐇨𐇩𐇪𐇫𐇬𐇭𐇮𐇯𐇰𐇱𐇲𐇳𐇴𐇵𐇶𐇷𐇸𐇹𐇺𐇻𐇼𐇽𐇽
<CyrusYzGTt> 𐤋𐤌𐤓𐤒𐤍𐤆𐤎𐤏𐤌𐤂𐤊𐤉𐤌𐤕𐤍
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt:say in BIG5 ? We use UTF-8 !
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 🈐🈖
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt:say ^k^ยง ๐๐ in TIS-620 ? We use UTF-8 !
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ ༃༂༄༅༆༎
<CyrusYzGTt> 天道籌勤
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 看來kk不認識很非常小衆的語言
<forfun> 有没有人用fvwm？聊一下都是如何调试fvwm配置文件的
<forfun> ……都忙什么呢
<moriramar> forfun: 找 iGoogle
<forfun> moriramar: 找过了，有一些细节性的问题
<drivel> 
<forfun> ……
<moriramar> forfun: 我說的是你找 iGoogle，不是你去 Google 搜索。
<forfun> ……
<forfun> moriramar: 呵呵，多谢了
<forfun> moriramar: 传说中的ee~？
<archl> iGoogle: 我找到一个替代Kupfer的， synapse ——后端是 zeitgeist
<archl> iGoogle: 看起来不错啊。
<archl> iGoogle:  Xonotic 出 0.5版本了，有可以用得交通/坦克之类了。。。终于啊。。。
<forfun> 我想将FvwmDebug的--log输出定向到emacs的一个缓冲区里
<Evanescence> 怎么安装SQL？我正在学习sql，安装一个可以输入sql命令的环境就好
<sikao_lfs> Evanescence: 你直接ubuntu装lamp算了。然后再装个phpmyadmin.足够你玩sql了
<Evanescence> sikao_lfs: 我以前试过装lamp，也太大了，而且我网站不打算建立在apache上，我用的是nginx
<sikao_lfs> 既然学sql。那么就只装个mysql     ???
<sikao_lfs> 命令行下练习sql语法就够了。
<Evanescence> sikao_lfs: mysql-server 还是mysql-client ?
<sikao_lfs> Evanescence: 我相信你空间够。全部装。
<Evanescence> sikao_lfs: 哦，
<archl> Mypaint bug太多了，谁有空去修复。。。
<archl> https://gna.org/bugs/?group=mypaint
<liok> 请问 大家  我的XP不 能 上网，但是LINUX能 ，且XP的本地连接显示OK，为什么呢 ，我把系统服务全部打开了，也不行，是不是 组策略的问题，求帮助
<liok> 对了 我 使用的是 路由器，另一太电脑XP系统 连接OK
<liok> 对了 我 使用的是 路由器，另一太电脑XP系统 连接OK，且能上网
<sikao_lfs> 不能上网的xp本地设置的ip正确嘛？命令行下ipconfig/all看看。然后ping一下路由器
<liok> 有谁知道 XP的 IRC频道的
<liok> 能得到 192.168.1.1
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 杯具了，升级后找不倒新立得了，软件中心也不能用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344586 神人们，救命呀 统计信息: 发表于 由 li123h — 2011-09-08 20:00
<sikao_lfs> liok: 这个去irc问。还不如去雨林木风之类的电脑之家问。xp是192.168.1.1？
<sikao_lfs> 自动获得的路由器分配？
<liok> 等下  我 贴下 图
<sikao_lfs> 把本地连接的网卡相关设置全部设置成自动获得
<archl> 觉得应该推广 IRC。。。
 * archl 提意见，怎么推广 IRC啊。
<pangyu> 有没有好的C++习题集可以推荐的？
<liok> http://imagebin.org/171572
<sikao_lfs> archl: 灭掉腾讯。。。。。干掉盗版的xp公司。然后宣传ubuntu。让新手做进irc任务
<archl> sikao_lfs: ...
<sikao_lfs> archl: 这就古怪了。你这个获得了路由器的分配ip，应该正常啊？ping的通路由器吧？
<archl> sikao_lfs: 或许它路由限制多台计算机？
<liok> xianzai 只有 2台亚
<sikao_lfs> 那你用那台不能上网的电脑登录一下路由器看行不。
<liok> 不在 限制的 数量内
<liok> 是这台的XP不能上网
<sikao_lfs> liok: 你试试用这台电脑能不能管理路由器。
<liok> OK我 去 农 农
<sikao_lfs> archl: 个人感觉啊，目前xp也出现了大量的dll库更新导致的以前游戏不能玩。有点类似linux里缺依赖。xp的合成方面完全是盗版电脑公司做的。这个好像法律是不允许的。实在不行借助微软反盗版干掉那些盗版公司
<archl> sikao_lfs: 交给你了。
<archl> sikao_lfs: 好多版本的 dll 都要维持向后兼容性，微软真倒霉。
<sikao_lfs> archl: 我感觉有点类似linux里的缺依赖。主要是linux不喜欢背包袱。所以更新快。这个技术就比较快的体现在新版里。微软现在的问题实际上是自由软件早就遇到的问题。
<archl> sikao_lfs: 微软是做平台的，Linux是自由的 +。+怎么看都不一样额。 做平台的，就要让跟随者跟着——替自己做广告，讨好跟随者。。。
<sikao_lfs> 我有个同事是当年老仙剑迷。为了玩那个新版的仙剑奇侠传。居然装了个7，8年前的xp安装盘。因为新版的根本玩不了。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 据说还是翻箱子翻出来的。
<sikao_lfs> archl: 所以linux尊重劳动者，而市场主义尊重有钱人。
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,我還有 win3.1 還有 qq 2001版本，，在櫃子裏
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 你有五位数的QQ吗
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 沒有
<liok> 那个机器完全能行使管理
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ ，，我QQ是2003年申請的
<sikao_lfs> archl: 根据我的工作。我们大部分收入来自于那些大客户。所以大客户维护做的非常好。一般一天肯定解决，还晚上摸黑。但是一般的宽带用户很难做到。一般是白天去给用户维护。
<xuan> 为什么么我每次编译aMule都只有英文，编译aMule到底需要什么包才能拥有中文？
<CyrusYzGTt> xuan§ 直接用英文好了，，就用mldonkey
<CyrusYzGTt> xuan§ ./configure --help 自己要看詳細，，我用mldonkey幫不了你
<xuan> 英文看不懂
<archl> sikao_lfs: 减少工作量的做法还有做好用户手册。
<ScarletWolf> xuan: ...
<sikao_lfs> archl: 所以市场主义里尊重的完全是消费高端。对劳动者实际是压榨的。这点非常糟糕。甚至不能给人工作带来美好的感觉，这好像就是马老头说的劳动的异化
<CyrusYzGTt> xuan§ 我也看不懂，現在還是默認配置
<archl> sikao_lfs: 我是马克思主义者 :D
<xuan> 我还是先看看详细吧
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 我是地球人類主義者
<Evanescence> 唉，这里时不时有点政治，多不好啊，小心背后啊，俺是无征服主意者
<archl> Evanescence: 问下，装了中文输入法后是不是扩展菜单都会失效/
<sikao_lfs> archl: 我跟你说吧。不要以为很多大客户里有这样的配合技术人员。很多单位完全没有。甚至最糟糕的是某些单位。电脑完蛋了。也找电信运营商来说网络出问题了。
<Evanescence> archl: 什么扩展菜单？
<Evanescence> archl: 没什么会失效啊，我的是ibus
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 頂，原來可以這樣，，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<archl> Evanescence: 就是N900的高级菜单。哦。我用的其他的。回去试试ibus
<Evanescence> archl: 等等
<archl> Evanescence: 不过目前这个 mcip 可以支持软键盘。
<Evanescence> archl: 原来是n900啊，我还以为是linux呢
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 有前提，就是那得是个大用户。每月给的专线非要高的。
<archl> Evanescence: 记得ibus没有。
<Evanescence> archl: 恩，我也是micp，googl pinyin
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 好吧，果然是沒有人權的
<Evanescence> archl: 有一些其他的包，可以切换中英文，你找找
<Evanescence> 我忘记叫什么了
<sikao_lfs> 专线费用高的。一般分级。有金牌用户和钻石的。这些基本电脑坏了。我们也得帮修.
<archl> Evanescence: 我是发现，功能菜单里项目没了。
<Evanescence> sikao_lfs: 简单说就是三包。。。。嘻嘻嘻
<lainme> Evanescence: ibus？自带浏览器里输入中文有没有问题？mscim时灵时不灵
<archl> Evanescence: 就是时间右面显示电池和连接的。
<Evanescence> archl: 是那个功能菜单？说英文。。。。
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 有前提，就是那得是个大用户。每月给的专线费用高的。一般分级。有金牌用户和钻石的。这些基本电脑坏了。我们也得帮修.别提我们下面的维护人员多郁闷了。居然经常跑去给用户整理电脑。甚至局域网抓病毒.
<Evanescence> archl: 哦，那个啊，没有啊，我的完整
<archl> Evanescence:  根据你装得东西不同。。。我无法知道你是不是完整。。。
<Evanescence> archl: 有一些比如cssu什么的软件可以修改显示或者不显示，你找找
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 好吧，，見識了 所謂VIP了，
<Evanescence> archl: 额。。。。我电池和连接都在啊。的确，情况很难判断。。。
<archl> Evanescence: 好的。我看看。我丢失的是手电/快捷运行/实时聚焦
<ScarletWolf> sikao_lfs: 这些单位这么有钱，就不懂得招几个技术人员么。。。
<archl> lainme: 有问题。。。
<Evanescence> archl: 你说的我都没有。。。。
<lainme> archl: ibus也有？
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 你说的对。根本没人权，对维护人员这类劳动者来说更是惨。如果这类金牌用户因为维护人员的原因流失到其他运营商，那简直糟糕透了。你说说劳动者多可怜，拿钱大爷当菩萨供着啊
<lainme> archl: 那个手写的是可以的
<archl> lainme: 忘记了。
<archl> lainme: 。。。我没有。没用过，大概要刷成中文的固件才能用。
<Evanescence> sikao_lfs: 果断工人运动啊。嘿嘿
<lainme> archl: 不需要吧。我是international的
<Evanescence> 可是大家都不敢有啥办法
<Evanescence> 就等有人喊一声了
<Evanescence> 那个人就会成为英雄
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 唉，～有技術還是移民吧
<archl> lainme: ？是吗。那么我试试
<sikao_lfs> ScarletWolf: 更糟糕。实际上宽带维护下面的人员工资很低，还是劳务派遣工。变动很快。所以公司培训方面完全是不停。如果你有什么人想学基层维护技术。可以试试到这类单位，反正当学习了。
<Evanescence> sikao_lfs: 给客户安个后门，天天找你维修。。。。呵呵呵，邪恶的
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 学完后玩上一段时间溜都行。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 工作三個月可以的??
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 然後遲職
<archl> lainme:  mcip可以，但是在论坛对话框里出了全屏幕黑的问题。
<sikao_lfs> Evanescence: 实际上没人有这个癖好。大部分人是通过这个单位搞清楚整个市内比较有实力的公司。然后跳过去当网管。
<Evanescence> sikao_lfs: 这样啊，唉，为了生存，有啥不可以的呢？非要面子啥的，真到了利益关头，管他非亲非故呢
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 我见识过几个维护人员。他们专门搞了个电话本。每次维护跑人家公司问电话，干玩活后。跟人家侃大山，然后搞了很多大客户的信息。然后跳走了。
<archl> lainme: 手写的叫什么名字。。。
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 这些都是有心人啊。不简单的。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 果斷跟隨
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 嗯，不過，我沒這些心眼，，還是不去了，，
<nixzhu> Ubuntu 11.10 Unity上，应用图标，右键打开菜单第一次不能选择，再次打开菜单才行。有遇到吗？
<lainme> archl: mscim-n900-ppinputmethod
<archl> lainme: 那里说本软件安装时将核对该行动装置，菲上述地区的，将无法执行此服务。。。
<lainme> archl: 恩。只有几个特定地区的机器可以安装
<archl> lainme: 所以下一次我就刷香港固件了。另外， micp安装时提示 其和scim冲突。
<gfrog> hi all
<archl> gfrog:  hi
<^k^> gfrog, 好  ㍬ 
<gfrog> oops, can't input Chinese, just say hi from KDE lol
<archl> gfrog:  yeah, I used to broke both fcitx and ibus, then run firefox with fireinput :D
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • bras上網的時候，XMPP協議的IM（比如gtalk，人人）頻繁掉線 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344592 大家有相同情況不？ 求解釋 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lavande — 2011-09-08 20:56
<archl> ok
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<Hoxily> ???
<Hoxily> what's wrong?
<roylez_> archl: ~8k的用户要受到影响，威武了
<archl> 谁灭掉 8000左右用户。
<archl> roylez_ 你要掉。
<archl> 哈哈
<tonghuix> 谁愿意做这月薪8K的勇士。。。哈哈哈哈哈哈
<roylez_> archl: 我掉了上来就k你
<archl> roylez_ 你有两个号，几率比我大。
<roylez_> ....
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡好
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 公司应该给你们只配thin client
<roylez_> tenzu: 待机时间如何？
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 所有的活都到server上去干
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 恩，我们应该回到mainframe & terminal的时代去
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 对
<tenzu> roylez_: 怎么也能挺5个半小时到6个半小时
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 嗯嗯, 像gnudog这种, 成天登录vps, 再跑irssi啥的...
<roylez_> tenzu: 多好...
<archl> tenzu:  不是说使用时间。。。
<roylez_> tenzu: thinkpad现在真的是stinkpad
<tenzu> roylez_: 我老婆觉得超过2小时就很神器
<adam8157> roylez_: 原来你是故意的...我以为你打错了
<archl> roylez_ 换平板电脑
<tenzu> archl: 纯待机就更久了呗，没测过
<archl> tenzu: 恩。比我的手机使用时间还要长。
<roylez_> adam8157: 我偶尔也不打错字的
<tenzu> archl: 我的爱疯四天没充电了
<tenzu> 因为不怎么用
<archl> tenzu: 哦。不错。
<archl> tenzu: 我的就不行了。我一直挂wifi开3个账号，skype/msn/gtalk
 * adam8157 完成今天的锻炼任务去
<archl> adam8157: 跑3KM？
<tenzu> archl: 我要是那么挂着，得每天充电
<archl> 自由落体20米？
<adam8157> archl: 100俯卧撑 100下蹲 100摸脚
<adam8157> 原来是仰卧起坐, 但是没买瑜伽垫
<archl> adam8157: 恩。塑造完美体形。
<adam8157> 老洗床单 麻烦
 * adam8157 不说了, 开始
<archl> 悟空加油，1倍重力就够了。
<archl> 不要30倍
<CyrusYzGTt> 在 黑洞鍛鍊效果更好 o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<tenzu> 看到洗床单，我邪恶了
<jyf1987> tenzu: 勾起了你多年的回忆
<tenzu> jyf1987: 呸
<bluek> 晕
<jyf1987> tenzu: 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> faint 幽怨
<bluek> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=212589
<roylez_> adam8157: 我就做了8分钟腹肌
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - linux ubuntu 手机 蓝牙 连接 拨号上网 最简单的方法！（包括电信CDMA 拨号号码 用户名 密码）
<bluek> 大家试一试
<thorne> 有熟悉gnuplot的么？ 点乘号的Symbol代号是多少？
<CyrusYzGTt> *
<archl> roylez_ 怎么锻炼胸肌？我一点都没的样子 :D
<archl> roy
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵
<jyf1987> adam8157: 培训完了？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ ？？
<roylez_> archl: 最好还是卧推，不过得要器械，而且最好有人保护
<archl> roylz_  腹肌睡觉就有了。胸肌一点都没有。
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 你不适说幽怨么
<ScarletWolf> archl: 那是肥肉吧。。。
<jyf1987> roylez_: 最好是胸推
<archl> ScarletWolf: 错。全是肌肉。
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 我說那個 faint有這個意思
<ScarletWolf> archl: 。。。你确定不是牛肉？
<archl> ScarletWolf: 我腰围很小。估计80不到？
<ScarletWolf> archl: 。。。原来睡觉也能锻炼腹肌
<archl> ScarletWolf: 前提是你的屁股够大。
<ScarletWolf> 。。。。
<Ubberlisk> 下午再一看，这里成了健身俱乐部XD
<archl> ScarletWolf: 直接是被拉的。
<ScarletWolf> archl: 。。。我还是用正常方法锻炼吧
<archl> ScarletWolf: 天生的东西躲不掉。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 最近我看了 修真中下盤容易麻痹的鍛鍊方法
<ScarletWolf> archl: 我认为你应该从锻炼臀部开始。。。
<archl> ScarletWolf: 我身上肌肉最多的就是屁股和腹部。。。
<archl> ScarletWolf: 大腿？
<archl> 差不多。。。
<archl> ScarletWolf: 感觉真的像鸡了。。。
<ScarletWolf> archl: 。。。
<archl> 。。。
<archl> roylez_ 太苦难了。。。胸推。。。
<archl> 难道我掉了？
<CyrusYzGTt> 修真其實也是鍛鍊身體的，，不僅僅是 內丹的修煉
<archl> 我掉了。。。
<archl> roylez_ 我是不是受害者。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 所以，我不能修真了，，只能虹化了
<ScarletWolf> archl: 找本《十二路弹腿》练着玩吧:D
<archl> ScarletWolf: 我要胸肌。。。
<archl> ScarletWolf: 免得心脏跳出来。
<ScarletWolf> archl: 那么找个 咏春拳 方面的视频好了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 找 抓奶手練
<archl> ScarletWolf: 学大猩猩或许就有胸肌了
<ScarletWolf> archl: 怎么学呢。。。
<archl> ScarletWolf: 捶胸！
<archl> 哈哈
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<ScarletWolf> archl: 抗击打训练么。。。
<archl> ScarletWolf: 用手走路
<archl> ScarletWolf: 好了。你睡吧。
<archl> ScarletWolf: 我去做别的事情了 ：D、
<ScarletWolf> archl: 。。。
<ScarletWolf> archl: 那为什么我要睡呢。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> .. pgrading hubbard, roddenberry, asimov, verne, stross and gibson.  又怎麼回事，，翻譯一下
<CyrusYzGTt> .. upgrading hubbard, roddenberry, asimov, verne, stross and gibson.  又怎麼回事，，翻譯一下
<archl> ScarletWolf: 对偶。我记错了。你不会那样搞腹肌的
<ScarletWolf> archl: 。。。我承认，你的臀部更加丰满
<Evanescence> 你们在干嘛！！不要在午夜频道里搞暧昧！！！
<archl> ScarletWolf: 必须睡硬的才行。。。我已经睡地板半年多了。。。
<archl> Evanescence: ？
<archl> Evanescence: 你可以洗洗睡了 :S
<archl> :)
<Evanescence> archl: 一边说睡觉，一边说臀部，不是暧昧是什么！！果然午夜频道很黄很暴力啊
<archl> Evanescence: 。。。我们讨论如何得到肌肉。。。
<ScarletWolf> Evanescence: 。。。我们讨论健身方法
<Evanescence> archl: 摸摸？
<archl> Evanescence: 。。。你
<Evanescence> ScarletWolf: 不要狡辩了，越狡辩越黄！！！
<Evanescence> 嘿嘿黑
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 她們其實最想鍛鍊的是下體肌肉
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯嗯
<archl> ScarletWolf: 或许大猩猩那个办法有效，权且试试。
<Evanescence> 海绵肌肉？
<archl> 哈哈
<Evanescence> 唉。。。。。现在的年轻人啊。。。。
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
 * ScarletWolf 拜见前辈
<Evanescence> ScarletWolf: 后辈乖，
 * archl 闪
 * archl 会成为闪电侠
 * Evanescence 洗洗睡了。。。。。
 * ScarletWolf 一边扎马步一边看书去
<Evanescence> 裤裆功！！！ 。。。。。
<Evanescence> 热死了，现在真的洗洗睡了去了
<Evanescence> 各位晚安，并且好梦，就这杨
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 【转】PerlMon Linux 下的CPU-Z http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344599 http://www.overclock.net/3950718-post249.html dangerousHobo Unpacking is still the same: unzip PerlMon-*.zip PerlMon now must be installed before you can run the script. To install: cd /path/PerlMon-0.2.0 sudo perl Installer and if all went well PerlMon should be installed. In the terminal you should be able to type  ...
<bluek> 有人在吗？
<bluek> 怎么查看自己电脑的蓝牙型号？
<tenzu> 不会
<bluek> 蓝牙驱动貌似没打上
<feng> 我的无线没法用
<feng> 也不知到咋回事
<feng> 也想问一下
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<CyrusYzGTt> .ee on
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  203670859
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"CyrusYzGTt发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<tfdetang> !4w
<Oicebot> tfdetang 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<ScarletWolf> !4w
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w start
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 决定开启3人游戏模式。我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“地点 人物 事件”3个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> Oicebot已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Jakalala> Jrrp
 * Oicebot Jakalala今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||_____] 84.75% (Lv17)
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> tfdetang已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<^k^> Oicebot:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<ScarletWolf> ....
<ScarletWolf> 被坑了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 可惡的jaka
<ScarletWolf> 他已经逃了
<ineed> Jrrp
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  203855062  203855062
<CyrusYzGTt> 幸好有另一個
<ScarletWolf> !ddw
<oink> DDW: ScarletWolf 加入游戏 (2/4)  203869515
<CyrusYzGTt> 這個貌似一定滿人的
<archl> !ddw
<oink> DDW: archl 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  203898562
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw start
<CyrusYzGTt> 這個貌似一定滿人的
<archl> 找谁？
<CyrusYzGTt> 差一個，，
<archl> 谁还在可以玩游戏的？
<ineed> !ddw
<oink> DDW: ineed 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  203932546
<oink> DDW: ScarletWolf 输入好了  203947406  203947406
<oink> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 输入好了  203958859  203958859
<oink> DDW: archl 输入好了  203964671  203964671
<archl> 没结果的游戏啊。
 * oink DDW: 还有 ineed 没输入, 请  ineed  看我小窗吧  203994421
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ..輸入啊
 * oink DDW: 还有 ineed 没输入, 请  ineed  看我小窗吧  204024421
<archl> ineed:  玩阴的么。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 各種的不給力，，再不輸入，，詛咒你 不能堅持超過 3秒
<ScarletWolf> 喂喂。。。
<bluek> 蓝牙技术: 	Bluetooth®（蓝牙）标准版 2.1 + EDR *6
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 可惡的
<bluek> 官方网站给的结果，日他妈的
<bluek> 就等于别人常说ac/97，可是是什么芯片的呢？我如何装驱动啊
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ 這麼搞科技，沒有用過，，只好圍觀了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • broadcom 43** 无线网卡驱动 无法安装 提示错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344603 各位兄台，我参考下面两篇章： ubuntu wiki 安装 无线网卡 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiD ... er/bcm43xx Broadcom 43xx Chipset and Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwahl) http://tech.martijnedens.nl/2011/05/10/ ... y-narwahl/ 使用 $ lshw -C network 查看到的无线网卡信息 ...
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 你不用蓝牙的？
<ScarletWolf> oicebot回来了。。。
 * Oicebot 跟 ScarletWolf 握手:“胡汉三，欢迎回来！”
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ 沒有錢買
<ScarletWolf> ...
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 汗
<archl> .oicebot dance CyrusYzGTt
 * Oicebot 开始绕着 CyrusYzGTt 翩翩起舞，用力地扭动着腰肢。
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ 買筆電用光了
<oink> DDW: 游戏已经结束, 原因 玩游戏的人发呆了 240 秒  204204421
<archl> lol
<ScarletWolf> ...
<ScarletWolf> !4w
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot dance archl
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"ScarletWolf发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
 * Oicebot 开始绕着 archl 翩翩起舞，用力地扭动着腰肢。
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<archl> !ddw
<oink> DDW: archl 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  204225359
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 加入游戏 (2/4)  204234500
<iSUSE> ！4w
<Oicebot> iSUSE 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<ScarletWolf> !ddw
<oink> DDW: ScarletWolf 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  204241625
<CyrusYzGTt> ..兩個都開始了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w start
<archl> iSUSE:  !4w -> !ddw
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 决定开启3人游戏模式。我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“地点 人物 事件”3个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> Oicebot已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<archl> o
<Jakalala> !ddw
<oink> DDW: Jakalala 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  204286843
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<oink> DDW: ScarletWolf 输入好了  204310343  204310343
<oink> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 输入好了  204311265  204311265
<oink> DDW: archl 输入好了  204336390  204336390
<oink> DDW: Jakalala 输入好了  204343375  204343375
<oink> DDW 游戏结果: 2012年12月23日, CyrusYzGTt 在海沟里大王乌贼的触手上 強姦 jakalala
<archl> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<ScarletWolf> ...
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... iSUSE 还没输入呢。
<ScarletWolf> iSUSE: 快输入啊。。。
<iSUSE> iGoogle
 * archl 留下一句话，你们都是恶人，不玩了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也不玩了
<chenshaoju> 。。。。。
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... iSUSE大约是睡着了吧，你们谁关心ta一下。
<ScarletWolf> 唉。。。
<chenshaoju> 你看你们这些坏人。。。
<ScarletWolf> 睡着了。。。
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 爷是纯爷们，
<Oicebot> iSUSE已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 2011年09月08日冷场的十分钟里，iGoogle在jakalala的肚皮上与城管决斗。”[ID 1455 ]
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf,CyrusYzGTt,iSUSE 的游戏结束了。
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 吾性取向正常
<archl> Jakalala: 你什么时候说一句：爷是纯娘们
<iSUSE> sry,看了下gr
<CyrusYzGTt> iSUSE§ 我可看出來了，，是你打的 iGoogle
<DaBao> Tnnd，使用闭源驱动看PPS，比用开源驱动还废资源，发热量更大
<Jakalala> !ddw
<oink> DDW: Jakalala 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  204509500
<iSUSE> !DDw
<oink> DDW: iSUSE 加入游戏 (2/4)  204520078
<ScarletWolf> !ddw
<oink> DDW: ScarletWolf 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  204529515
<fanzeyi> 求助- - 我程序单独在外面运行断错误 进gdb里面就正常……
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  204533187
<pocoyo> arch linux 求教啊 如何 在面板 上显示 nm-applet啊。
<archl> DaBao: 以后都用intel显卡就行了
<oink> DDW: ScarletWolf 输入好了  204548500  204548500
<oink> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 输入好了  204551546  204551546
<archl> pocoyo: 哦。换arch了。
<DaBao> archl: 我的N卡
<oink> DDW: iSUSE 输入好了  204579750  204579750
<archl> DaBao: 我就说吗，以后不玩游戏的都换intel
 * oink DDW: 还有 Jakalala 没输入, 请  Jakalala  看我小窗吧  204609421
<oink> DDW: Jakalala 输入好了  204611125  204611125
<oink> DDW 游戏结果: 凌晨时分，万籁俱寂, iSUSE 在女厕所里 CyrusYzGTt被插
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<DaBao> archl: 问题是我还是想玩游戏
<ScarletWolf> ...
<iSUSE> 曰 = =！
<iSUSE> 偶不想爆他的菊花
<archl> DaBao: 好吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> iSUSE§ ...我性取向正常的
<CyrusYzGTt> DaBao§ 跟我一樣用雙顯卡
<ScarletWolf> 事件不是我输入的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> DaBao§ 跟我一樣用雙顯卡,,核芯顯卡+N卡獨立顯卡
<Jakalala> iSUSE: 你就爆了他吧！
<Jakalala> iSUSE: 他应该是很渴望的
<DaBao> 哎，都打算以后换平板了，还弄什么双显卡啊
 * archl N900正常了。。
<archl> DaBao: 8显卡！
<phoenixlzx> 明天就要去上学了～大家住我好运吧～
<archl> phoenixlzx: 没运气
<DaBao> 见鬼，XCaht 的提示音读取不正常
<phoenixlzx> archl: .....
<CyrusYzGTt> 可惜 GT550M沒有SIL..唉，，金錢決定啊，，讓開發的情何以堪
<archl> 不懂。
<Jakalala> !4w
<Jakalala> !ddw
<oink> DDW: Jakalala 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  204843765
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"Jakalala发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 加入游戏 (2/4)  204851375
<ScarletWolf> !ddw
<oink> DDW: ScarletWolf 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  204875687
<iSUSE> !DDW
<oink> DDW: iSUSE 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  204880750
<oink> DDW: ScarletWolf 输入好了  204897750  204897750
<Oicebot> 1分钟了... 还没任何人报名吗...
<ScarletWolf> !4w
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<whsailing> 刚跑完步回来，洗完澡再来玩啊
<oink> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 输入好了  204918687  204918687
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<ineed> !4w
<Oicebot> ineed 加入了游戏。目前玩家为Jakalala,ScarletWolf,CyrusYzGTt,ineed。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
 * oink DDW: 还有 Jakalala iSUSE 没输入, 请  Jakalala iSUSE  看我小窗吧  204948421
<oink> DDW: iSUSE 输入好了  204949687  204949687
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> ineed已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<chenshaoju> hggfjgf
 * oink DDW: 还有 Jakalala 没输入, 请  Jakalala  看我小窗吧  204979421
 * oink DDW: 还有 Jakalala 没输入, 请  Jakalala  看我小窗吧  205009421
<chenshaoju> ZZZzzzz
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... Jakalala 还没输入呢。
<ineed> Jakalala 跑了，不用等了
<fish47> topic
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... Jakalala大约是睡着了吧，你们谁关心ta一下。
<ineed> !4w start
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w stop
<iSUSE> 你被搞怕了？
<iSUSE> lol
<Oicebot> 3分钟了... Jakalala迟迟没有输入,大家掐死ta吧。
<Oicebot> Jakalala,ScarletWolf,CyrusYzGTt,ineed 的游戏结束了。
<ScarletWolf> ...好主意
<oink> DDW: 游戏已经结束, 原因 玩游戏的人发呆了 240 秒  205189421
<zkwlx> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"zkwlx发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<chenshaoju> !4w
<Oicebot> chenshaoju 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<ScarletWolf> !4w
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf 加入了游戏。目前玩家为zkwlx,chenshaoju,CyrusYzGTt,ScarletWolf。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> chenshaoju已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<chenshaoju> ～～～～
<chenshaoju> zkwlx 该你了～
<CyrusYzGTt> ...發起人，不給力，，
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... zkwlx 还没输入呢。
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala又回来了。。。
 * Oicebot 跟 ScarletWolf 握手:“胡汉三，欢迎回来！”
 * CyrusYzGTt 發現堅持不到3秒的 Jakalala  回來了 
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... zkwlx大约是睡着了吧，你们谁关心ta一下。
<ScarletWolf> ...耍我们
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 你也是不能堅持超過3秒的
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 是他妈的网络有问题
<Oicebot> 3分钟了... zkwlx迟迟没有输入,大家掐死ta吧。
<Oicebot> zkwlx,chenshaoju,CyrusYzGTt,ScarletWolf 的游戏结束了。
<iSUSE> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"iSUSE发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<ScarletWolf> 掐死Jakalala和zkwlx
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<Jakalala> !4w
<Oicebot> Jakalala 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<chenshaoju> !4w
<Oicebot> chenshaoju 加入了游戏。目前玩家为iSUSE,CyrusYzGTt,Jakalala,chenshaoju。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> chenshaoju已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<chenshaoju> ~
<Oicebot> Jakalala已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<Oicebot> iSUSE已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 公元前5世纪，Oicebot在堅持不過三秒的地方插CyrusYzGTt。”[ID 1456 ]
<Oicebot> iSUSE,CyrusYzGTt,Jakalala,chenshaoju 的游戏结束了。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<iSUSE> 又是你= =
<ScarletWolf> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 我是攻好不，，雖然我喜歡機器女人
<ScarletWolf> 第三项似乎是事件。。。
<Jakalala> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"Jakalala发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<iSUSE> !4w
<Oicebot> iSUSE 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<ScarletWolf> !4w
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf 加入了游戏。目前玩家为Jakalala,CyrusYzGTt,iSUSE,ScarletWolf。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> iSUSE已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<Oicebot> Jakalala已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 跟平时一样，irc裏所有的人類和bot在CyrusYzGTt家裸奔。”[ID 1457 ]
<Oicebot> Jakalala,CyrusYzGTt,iSUSE,ScarletWolf 的游戏结束了。
<^k^> Oicebot:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<ScarletWolf> 。。。oicebot牺牲了，默哀
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<iSUSE> 这个= =
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你喜欢裸奔？
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  205798343
<ScarletWolf> !ddw
<oink> DDW: ScarletWolf 加入游戏 (2/4)  205804390
<iSUSE> !ddw
<oink> DDW: iSUSE 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  205810453
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 木有
<Jakalala> !ddw
<oink> DDW: Jakalala 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  205841031
<oink> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 输入好了  205864656  205864656
<oink> DDW: Jakalala 输入好了  205877734  205877734
<adam8157> jyfl987: 还有一天, 不过是在融科这边...这两天跑朝阳财富中心, 累啊
<oink> DDW: iSUSE 输入好了  205885640  205885640
<oink> DDW: ScarletWolf 输入好了  205889859  205889859
<oink> DDW 游戏结果: CyrusYzGTt又跟往常一样，, 宇宙人、未来人、异世界人、超能力者 在CyrusYzGTt ScarletWolf iSUSE Jakalala 的雞巴 插CyrusYzGTt
<ScarletWolf> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ...怎麼都說我，，。。悲哀
<CyrusYzGTt> 我喜歡女人，喜歡雌性的，，
<iSUSE> 好吧，我们来满足他吧！
<iSUSE> !ddw
<oink> DDW: iSUSE 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  205946531
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 加入游戏 (2/4)  205950625
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你被整个宇宙人轮奸啦！
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 都是你們，亂寫，，我可是代表大道規則的
<ScarletWolf> !ddw
<oink> DDW: ScarletWolf 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  205999859
<iSUSE> neeed help
<Jakalala> !ddw
<oink> DDW: Jakalala 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  206012843
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/154451.htm  上海是个好城市
<^k^> ⇪ title: 上海电信全面启动智慧城市宽带再提速计划 免费升至10-30M_China Telecom 中国电信_cnBeta.COM
 * oink DDW: 还有 iSUSE CyrusYzGTt ScarletWolf Jakalala 没输入, 请  iSUSE CyrusYzGTt ScarletWolf Jakalala  看我小窗吧  206042421
<oink> DDW: Jakalala 输入好了  206050640  206050640
<oink> DDW: ScarletWolf 输入好了  206060562  206060562
<oink> DDW: iSUSE 输入好了  206061062  206061062
<oink> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 输入好了  206062968  206062968
<oink> DDW 游戏结果: 寂寞的时候, 正在被插的CyrusYzGTt 在iSUSE ScarletWolf Jakalala的家被 CyrusYzGTt掠奪乾淨 罗玉风跟风姐跟CyrusYzGTt玩双飞
<^k^> oink:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<iSUSE> 又牺牲了= =
<ScarletWolf> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ...可惡，，你們魂淡
<ScarletWolf> 声明，时间是我输入的，其他与我无关。。。
<iSUSE> 阿弥陀佛，rpwt啊
<iSUSE> 不关我事= =
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你和凤姐玩双飞，哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> 生氣了，，你們是壞人，，
<ScarletWolf> oicebot回来了。。
 * Oicebot 跟 ScarletWolf 握手:“胡汉三，欢迎回来！”
<iSUSE> CyrusYzGTt: 你果然被满足了
<Jakalala> !4w
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 我喜歡跟蒼井空
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"Jakalala发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<ScarletWolf> !4w
<iSUSE> 女的，雌性的 lol
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<iSUSE> !4w
<Oicebot> iSUSE 加入了游戏。目前玩家为Jakalala,CyrusYzGTt,ScarletWolf,iSUSE。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<CyrusYzGTt> 要 林志玲
<Oicebot> Jakalala已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> iSUSE已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 光天化日下，林志玲和蒼井空，還有你們的老婆在公共厕所前插CyrusYzGTt。”[ID 1458 ]
<Oicebot> Jakalala,CyrusYzGTt,ScarletWolf,iSUSE 的游戏结束了。
<ScarletWolf> 这。。。越来越糟糕了
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你被女的插了？
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ ,,可惡，應該是我插女的
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你原来喜欢后庭花，而且是自己的，嘿嘿
 * kenifanying 接了个烂活，一个清华紫光的4GB的U盘，在win下linux下均无法完成格式化，chipsbank的芯片，显示只有8M的容量，网上搜索可以用量产工具恢复，但是该工具在 http://bbs.mydigit.cn/read.php?tid=111806 上，我在没有金币下载不下来:-(，请问在linux/win下有没其它办法恢复？
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ .. ，，不喜歡，，
<iSUSE> 又是清华紫光= =
 * kenifanying 清华紫光的东西也敢买！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 用 fdisk格式化看看
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 无法完成格式化呀，容量太小，只有8M
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你试试呗
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ ...好吧，，試試解鎖
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, dd if=/dev/zero of=xx发现可以写入1.1GB
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 如何解锁？
<Jakalala> !ddw
<oink> DDW: Jakalala 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  206473171
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 。。問清華
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 加入游戏 (2/4)  206480734
<ScarletWolf> !ddw
<oink> DDW: ScarletWolf 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  206485109
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 能给个链接不……
<iSUSE>  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx bs=512 count=1
<iSUSE> !ddw
<oink> DDW: iSUSE 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  206527125
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 沒有。。你最好查看一下是不是間諜軟件在裏面
 * oink DDW: 还有 Jakalala CyrusYzGTt ScarletWolf iSUSE 没输入, 请  Jakalala CyrusYzGTt ScarletWolf iSUSE  看我小窗吧  206557421
<oink> DDW: Jakalala 输入好了  206571359  206571359
<oink> DDW: ScarletWolf 输入好了  206581125  206581125
 * oink DDW: 还有 CyrusYzGTt iSUSE 没输入, 请  CyrusYzGTt iSUSE  看我小窗吧  206611421
<oink> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 输入好了  206623984  206623984
<iSUSE> kenifanying:  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=512 count=1 ,看看能不能修复
<iSUSE> sdx
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 怎么做呢？我连主引导记录都无法格
 * oink DDW: 还有 iSUSE 没输入, 请  iSUSE  看我小窗吧  206654421
<whsailing> 请教一下，我的warzone为什么玩不了
<kenifanying> iSUSE, 加入bs=512,count=1后只有512拷入
<oink> DDW: iSUSE 输入好了  206668390  206668390
<oink> DDW 游戏结果: 強姦所有女人, 一只雌性猩猩 在被插的CyrusYzGTt家 被轮*1000次
<CyrusYzGTt> whsailing§ 我的也不能玩，，出現qt錯誤
<whsailing> 用其外一个账号就可以玩，但用现在这个账号就玩不了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我这几次没在玩吧
<Jakalala> !ddw
<oink> DDW: Jakalala 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  206705125
<whsailing> 可以进入游戏，但屏幕全黑了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ??
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 今天是你悲剧日，不关我的事情啊
<sikao_lfs> 能不能有创意些。总是弄黄也腻味了。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: :)
<whsailing> !ddw
<oink> DDW: whsailing 加入游戏 (2/4)  206725687
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 好吧，，
<microcai> !ddw
<oink> DDW: microcai 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  206731921
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 是她們喜歡我，就說我了
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  206746390
<oink> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 输入好了  206757703  206757703
<oink> DDW: whsailing 输入好了  206763015  206763015
<oink> DDW: microcai 输入好了  206767125  206767125
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我输入是 kernel.org ...
 * oink DDW: 还有 Jakalala 没输入, 请  Jakalala  看我小窗吧  206797421
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 有你的猥琐词语不关我的事 。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ...
<whsailing> 不知怎样么能弄好这个warzone，不然每次要玩总得开另一个账号
<oink> DDW: Jakalala 输入好了  206814734  206814734
<oink> DDW 游戏结果: kernel.org 被黑掉的时候, JwmC 在microcai加 插CyrusYzGTt
<iSUSE> lol
<microcai> 。。。。 。。。 。。 。。 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<whsailing> ………………………………………………………………
<ScarletWolf> 事件是谁输入的。。。
<ScarletWolf> 一直是这个。。。
<microcai> 是 bot 吧
<whsailing> Ｎo　me
<CyrusYzGTt> 靠，，你們是不是喜歡我。。
 * Jakalala 今天是CyrusYzGTt被插日！
 * Jakalala 摸摸CyrusYzGTt那饱经摧残的小菊花
<marvin-42> ?
<CyrusYzGTt> ..求 OP ，我想踢幾個人
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 我要睡啦！
<fanzeyi> = =
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: bai
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 恭送瘟神
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  这个游戏你也参加了
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 菊花很痒么？
<microcai> yunfan = jyfl987
<whsailing> 呜鸡熄灯睡觉
 * CyrusYzGTt ...你們這些不懂陰陽結合的可惡，，要男女交合纔是正道
<ScarletWolf> 不关我的事不关我的事不关我的事不关我的事
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ... ...
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  你的  i7 有人出来挑战了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  yunfan 上周末买了个  i7 16G 的要挑战你
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯，知道 i7只是中低檔的cpu
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 哦？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 那在你眼里什么才是高档的
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 比我的 i7-2630Qm和16Gram GT550M都要好
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 那没人买得起了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你在买得起的配置里已经是顶级的了
<adam8157> microcai: 小菜
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你看看國家和某些組織的配置先說話
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你能跟公务员比！
<microcai> adam8157: hi
<microcai> adam8157: 周末去你家吃饭吧
<adam8157> microcai: 大半夜的不睡觉
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 不能，，
<adam8157> microcai: 我没打算做啊
<microcai> adam8157: 在折腾新买的 2T 硬盘
<adam8157> microcai: 什么时候过2T了再折腾
<marvin-42> Buy some ps3 for super computer
<microcai> adam8157:  本来是2个硬盘
 * adam8157 赶紧普及8G内存和2T+的硬盘, 看这些人还死守32bit和mbr...
<microcai> adam8157: 现在又多了个 2T 的
<microcai> adam8157: 这样分区啊什么的又得调节了了
<microcai> adam8157: 因为我的电脑就2个 SATA 接口
 * CyrusYzGTt 16G內存，我有了，，可是 筆電支持2TB麼？？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 没啥不支持的
<microcai> adam8157: 我 2T 的还是  mbr ... ...
<adam8157> microcai: 超过就得GPT了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 目前没有2t的笔电硬盘在卖
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ASUS N53SN支持2TB的硬盤麼？？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..悲哀，，
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 不晓得
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 原则上, 有2T 2.5" 就肯定支持
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 好吧，我到時找找，，然後就可以下載 整個kernel的fork了
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: kernel的fork?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 嗯，，專門測試驅動的i915 nvidia usb3 ,,,etc,,對了，，還有github和 sf的的某些項目
 * CyrusYzGTt kk離綫了，想刷屏就在當下，，此時不爲，更待何時
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: git clone有reference这个选项的啊, 大多数代码都是共用的嘛...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 不懂。。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 比如说好多fork在2.6.32这个tag之前的所有tree都是一样的...clone的时候加这个选项指向upstream的kernel, 就会避免很多重复的东西
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 加另外一个选项可以不依赖upstream, 变成硬链接
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..好吧，，似懂非懂的，，到時候再說，，現在750G快用光了
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 一个upstream 1G左右, 其他的fork真正修改的代码很少很少...这个可以避免重复
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 你是开发, 还是收藏?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 可是，，我現在不夠空間了，，等我下載完，看完那幾部BD再說
<yunfan> 找到个 forthos
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..安裝內核驅動，，或者研究一下內核，，
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋还在？
<adam8157> roylez_: 啊, 两天没吹水, 不舍得下线
<roylez_> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 內核源碼有很多有趣和透露了一些硬件的真正參數
<roylez_> adam8157: 300个都做完了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 早就...洗完澡上了好久网了都
<roylez_> .
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 没必要下那么多fork哦...upstream的一个小文件夹, 都够研究很久很久了
<adam8157> roylez_: 你咋还没睡
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,我是想看區別，然後看看 fedora的，
<yunfan> adam8157: 明天记得
<adam8157> yunfan: OK
 * CyrusYzGTt 睡覺了。。88
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 你是fedora社区的?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 以前是，，現在不是，，專心當用戶，有空就報bug
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<adam8157> roylez_: 赶紧卖人去 http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-3592841-1-1.html
 * microcai 掉线N次
<roylez_> adam8157: 现在国内没啥研究院了吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 不懂你们18m的情况
<roylez_> adam8157: 似乎都没帐号呢...
<chenua_z> #ubuntu
<adam8157> roylez_: IBM 还是 CU没帐号
<adam8157> roylez_: 这个人挺牛的..至少再ChinaUnix
 * microcai 折腾好了
<microcai> adam8157:  折腾好了
<adam8157> microcai: 要那么大干啥
<microcai> adam8157:  容量最小的那个硬盘换下来了，数据全部转移
<roylez_> adam8157: o？你认识
<microcai> adam8157: 明天硬盘盒会送到，到时候就做成硬盘盒，呵呵
<microcai> adam8157: 明天硬盘盒会送到，到时候就做成移动硬盘，呵呵
<microcai> adam8157:  ；）
<adam8157> roylez_: 我一般都是只看不回, 他在C/C++版块挺活跃, 回帖质量也不错...
<adam8157> microcai: 要那么大干啥
<roylez_> adam8157: hmmm
<roylez_> adam8157: 那厮在哪里？
<roylez_> adam8157: 在三都吗？
 * adam8157 除了10G摇滚就只有几百M数据的路过...
<adam8157> roylez_: 不清楚...
<phoenixlzx> hi
<microcai> adam8157: 我有 1T 的电影
<adam8157> microcai: 啧啧
<phoenixlzx> ????IRC???
<roylez_> adam8157: 睡觉了。你丫居然抢我上铺
<adam8157> roylez_:  那我改成搭车内推RH
<adam8157> roylez_: 晚安
<yunfan> adam8157: 看   http://photo.renren.com/photo/sp/hew0P4KHYWp
<phoenixlzx> ?????????...
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/56df5c93gw1dky46rlm22j.jpg
<adam8157> roylez_: 唉 jandan 还要说多少遍
<roylez_> adam8157: 我乐意
<adam8157> roylez_: 你有账户的嘛, 都帖子数5了...
<adam8157> yunfan: tinycore...
<roylez_> adam8157: 好了，真睡了。明天记得帮我物色dvi线...
<adam8157> roylez_: ok
<yunfan> adam8157: heihei
<adam8157> yunfan: æ·«æ·«...
<yunfan> adam8157: 哼哼
<adam8157> yunfan: 伟大的419平台
<yunfan> adam8157: 胡说 我就没碰到过一次
<adam8157> yunfan: 主动出击
<yunfan> adam8157: 我倒是想阿  人人上都是同学  所谓 上同学 找人人
<microcai> adam8157:  roylez 是红帽的？
<adam8157> microcai: IBM
<microcai> adam8157: 介绍给我认识认识 ... ...
<adam8157> microcai: 聊聊不就认识了
<microcai> adam8157:  :D
<microcai> adam8157: 你牛
<microcai> adam8157:  :)
<adam8157> microcai: 说实话哈, 你接触社会还是太少, 现在不要太浮躁哦
<adam8157> microcai: 待人接物, 为人处事什么的, 要历练
<microcai> adam8157:  那是 .. 那你来历练我好了
<adam8157> microcai: 只有技术好是不够的. 你要明白这个
<adam8157> microcai: - -
<microcai> (00时35分26秒) adam8157: microcai: 只有技术好是不够的. 你要明白这个   <<--- 还要薪水好。
<adam8157> microcai: 也是, 我建议你至少稳一年, 只要你技术外的东西历练够了, 一切都OK. 听不听的进去就看你了
<yunfan> adam8157: 我个人觉得他听不进去
<microcai> yunfan: ? 2年没有跳槽的打算。
<adam8157> yunfan: 你觉得他这方面是他的短板不?
<microcai> adam8157:  。。 。。 哪里短了 :-(
<adam8157> microcai: 你说话做事都有些急躁
<yunfan> adam8157: 他反正不听 我只当他是 ROM
<microcai> yunfan:  来 sina 吧，工作闲到没事情干，还比你的 goukr 的工作高。 这是 lyxint 要我转告你的
<yunfan> microcai: 那不如去百度了
<microcai> adam8157:  ... 我才跟你说过几句话啊 ... ... 你怎么知道？
 * microcai clutter 又升级了一下， reboot gnome-shell to test
<adam8157> microcai: 这个, 没有face 2 face的时候就感觉到了
<microcai> adam8157:  ... ...
<adam8157> microcai: 忠言逆耳啊, 要注意
<microcai> yunfan: 那你干嘛没转去 baidu  ?
<yunfan> microcai: 百度要我做php 我才懒得去
<microcai> adam8157:  .. 你光说我有错误，却没说哪里错了，我怎么知道你说的是什么啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 你看 我都说了是 ROM了
<microcai> yunfan: 在 sina 也是做的 python 嘛，所以他才这么说你的 。
<microcai> yunfan:  ... ... 我是 SSD .....
<yunfan> microcai: 反正sina没啥前途
<microcai> adam8157: 当我是SSD好了。
<adam8157> microcai: 有机会跟你好好聊聊, 但是我估计你也不愿意听, 或者说你还没有感觉到
<microcai> yunfan: 那我不是自毁前程？  555555
<adam8157> microcai: 所以啊, 接触社会, 老老实实待着, 果断时间就好了
<microcai> adam8157: 好啊，嘛时候？
<adam8157> microcai: 最近没时间 你先自己想想. 想想我跟你说的, 别人跟你说的(肯定不知我一个人), 上次ff给你说的
<microcai> adam8157:  ... 没明白。
<adam8157> microcai: 我先睡觉了...改天说哈 晚安
<microcai> adam8157:   .. .. ..
<knownbad> .
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<Guest40488> exit
<marconm1> foda
<marconm1> how i configure my layout for chinese
<marconm1> i am using weechat in xterm
<baccenfutter> hi, I am from Germany and my girlfriend wants to get chinese charsets into her ubuntu for practice. we are having a hard time getting that done, so I thought you might be able to help?
<baccenfutter> we did `locale-gen zh_CN` and installed 'xfonts-intl-chinese', configured chinese(simplified) as keyboard layout, but are still not able to write chinese in libreoffice or the terminal
<baccenfutter> and I am out of ideas... #ubuntu-de isn't able to help much, as it seems
<baccenfutter> I understand, it is somewhat early in the morning over at your place, so I'll just idle around and hope for reply ;)
<marconm1> j #blogsempreupdate
<archl> ofan: 早安。
<archl> ofan: 或者晚安
<CyrusYzGTt> 額，，我到現在還沒有睡，，太陽快出來了
<knownbad> baccenfutter: you should haven't have to go out of your way to install chinese support.  i believe you only need to install chinese language support.  but you do have to select type of input you prefer under ibus.
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你可以刮掉了。。。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 安眠吧
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ,,好吧，，生命在於死亡，，傷心，我的壽命有減少了，，都幾天通宵了，，
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 爲了默哀吧，，
<knownbad> baccenfutter: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvIobt5JpXI
<^k^> ⇪ title: YouTube - [Ubuntu 10.04 Tutorial] Install Chinese Input Method
<archl> baccenfutter:  so far, a ibus-*** installation allow you to type in Chinese. I suppose nothing else to configure.
<archl> Cy
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 生命在于周而复始。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你去吧。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 骨头都不必留下。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 精神不死
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。你试试能不能做到。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ..我的骨頭熬湯不錯的，我的骨頭質量還是比較高的
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你的怠惰精神不死。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 熬汤只喝一次。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 你要腎做後備不，我10萬CNY給你
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 我死後，就這些比較好的
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 安眠吧。。。写个遗嘱。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ :-)，不寫。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt:  又有一个游戏了，不过是收费的。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ,,對於遊戲不關注。。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt:  不玩游戏，去看电影——只输入，不输出。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 好吧，其實想關注，可是我的心臟不行，，怕突然出現刺激的東西，，就去東方長生極樂淨土世界了。。我還沒有孝順父母呢
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 心脏病？
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: lol
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 也算是吧，，這是我發現的，，我還沒有告訴父母，，就是每天晚上都會很疼。。就睡不着
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 心绞痛就要看医生——————
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你好可怜。。。可怜虫虫。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 不去，，好貴的醫藥費，去不得
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你等死吧。。。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 别被吓死啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 嗯，一直等待着，希望是在深山中虹化，，
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 這樣就減少殯葬費，，最好找不到我的屍首
<archl> CyrusYzGTt:  我不理你了 ~ 哼哼
<archl> CyrusYzGTt:  火花。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 好吧，，我也不理你，，我看會 神之筆電
<^k^>  06:13
<Pwnna> 我应该试试debian吗？
<zoufeng> 我的Ubuntu怎么不能找不到Canon IR2318的打印机驱动？
#ubuntu-cn 2011-09-09
<slayerten> 				ww
<iGnome> noʎ ɥɔʇɐʍ ᴉ
<Pwnna> o.o
<archl> 早安。大伙。
<archl> 俄文么。
<archl> iGnome: 昨晚上不理睬我。
<sikao_lfs> !jrrp
<sikao_lfs> .Oicebot:on
<sikao_lfs> on
<sikao_lfs> .on
<sikao_lfs> Oicebot: .on
<archl> .oicebot dance sikao_lfs
 * Oicebot 开始绕着 sikao_lfs 翩翩起舞，用力地扭动着腰肢。
<sikao_lfs> Oicebot:.on
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> !jrrp
<archl> jrrp
<sikao_lfs> ,oicbot on
<archl> .oicebot shoot sikao_lfs
 * Oicebot 从大衣里掏出一支TommyGun把 sikao_lfs 打的像马蜂窝一样。
<sikao_lfs> .oicbot on
<archl> .oicebot shot sikao_lfs
<sikao_lfs> 哦！原来变命令了？
<archl> .oicebot kiss sikao_lfs
 * Oicebot 飞扑 sikao_lfs ,用力地来了一个法式湿吻。
<sikao_lfs> 对了，大家有什么恶劣环境下上网。比如小包丢包率大概5%以下，大包1400的丢包在10%左右的。这个时候有什么高点子嘛？我唯一知道的是这种环境下能用这软件进这个频道。
<archl> sikao_lfs: Opera有那样的功能？
<sikao_lfs> archl: 而且有奇怪的地方，linux的火狐表现，居然不如xp下的火狐表现。。。。。我试试linux下装opera
<roylez> sikao_lfs: 说实话我也想知道
<archl>  sikao_lfs 差不少的说
<archl> sikao_lfs: 据说渲染速度慢
<roylez> archl: 宅袋鼠好
<archl> roylez: 主席恭敬
<sikao_lfs> roylez: 我感觉如果你家出了这种状况，完全可以打电话投诉宽带服务商。虽然慢点但是最后会给你搞好。我家的完全是我自己不花钱搞的，
<roylez> sikao_lfs: 如果公司的呢？...
<sikao_lfs> roylez: 只要你公司花了钱。完全可以投诉。最好是投诉联通10010，电信10000这些号码。因为这些是有考核的。
<roylez> sikao_lfs: 公司跟联通是哥俩好呢...
<microcai> sikao_lfs: Linux 下的火狐默认没有开 pgo 编译。
<microcai> sikao_lfs: windows 下的开了。
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 哦，难道我得自己编译火狐？反正玩玩。。。。。试试吧
<iGnome> archl: 干嘛。昨天我看电视剧，没空。
<archl> iGnome: 没事。
<sikao_lfs> roylez: 那更好说了。放心商业社会不存在兄弟穿一条裤子似得哥俩好！
<adam8157> roylez: 这么早?
<adam8157> roylez: 一根dvi, 三排
<adam8157> roylez: 三排针, 一簇9个 一簇9个 还有一个宽些的针
<roylez> adam8157: 寄给我？
<adam8157> roylez: 是你要的那种不?
<tenzu> 主席你把他吓跑了
<roylez> tenzu: ....
<adam8157> roylez: 刚restart
<tenzu> 看,他有筋斗云,回来了
<roylez> tenzu: 刚刚把显示器转过来看了，是一样的
<tenzu> 光速抽插
<roylez> adam8157: 转个显示器，你就跑掉了
<adam8157> roylez: 是的话就把地址姓名电话手机发到gtalk来, 我马上开会, 下午给你快递
<tenzu> roylez: adam8157 去tea gathering了,白白
<adam8157> tenzu: 啧啧
<roylez> adam8157: == 我不小心把bitlbee的窗口关了
<adam8157> roylez: 不着急
<archl> roylez: 感觉我的台式机的显卡性能都比不上手机。。。
<roylez> archl: ...
<maivel> 谁用firefox自带的那个sync书签啊？问下能查看书签同步的历史么？莫名其妙的少了几个书签！
<caleb-> 珍爱生命，表相信 sync
<slacker_HD> opera无压力的飘过
<CyrusYzGTt> 吾用chrome-stable firefox也用 opera
 * gfrog renamed to qfrog
<iGnome> caleb-: 怕死鬼啊。这点点事情，也想到珍爱生命。
<iGnome> 不怕死的，都来 opera。
<caleb-> 发语词而已嘛
<caleb-> 珍爱生命，表管发语词
 * iGnome 强迫自己用过几次n小时的fx，真他妈难用。
<CyrusYzGTt> 幸甚至哉
<caleb-> 强迫自己用过几次n小时的opera，真他妈难用。
<iGnome> 死bot。 :D
 * caleb- is chromium 党人
<CyrusYzGTt> 神曰：opera是爲神道。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 話說，吾都用，，
<iGnome> chromxxx 只是抄袭 opera 的小弟啊。
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 你这脚踏两条船的男人
<iGnome> 它不是男人
<iGnome> 而且还是3条船。
<caleb-> 是软妹子？
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 我用 opera fx chrome lynx w3m ..就這些
<iGnome> 估计是
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 妳这花心的软妹子
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 滾，，吾是男人
<iGnome> 嗯。还一次嫁5个老公。
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ..靠，死協調器
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 你是无底洞吧。
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 能不能像php可以在Nginx里运行一样让JSP也可以方便地在Nginx中运行？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344626 对这个问题感到好奇， 贴在这里，希望能引起大家的讨论。 统计信息: 发表于 由 rmn190 — 2011-09-09 10:24
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ..靠，工具要隨心應手。。不要被綁定一個事物上嘛
<iGnome> 你丫，一个都用不熟的，才到处找老公。
<Evanescence> 又是这么暧昧啊。。。。嘿嘿
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。
<if_else> 各位兄台，kde 下面的 netwark management 识别出 无线热点后，怎么连接？
<if_else> 谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> 地溝，點擊鏈接就是
<if_else> CyrusYzGTt: 兄，这是我的截图：http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/88084
<if_else> 我使用 左/右键单击，无线连接都没有反应
<CyrusYzGTt> ..跟fedora不一樣的圖形界面。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 點擊不能麼？？
<CyrusYzGTt> 那個 manage Connections試試
<if_else> CyrusYzGTt: 兄，我选中了连接中的 automatically connect 了
<if_else> CyrusYzGTt: 兄，manage 进入的是编辑无线连接
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ .. ..那個yun是你的話，，設置好，就自動鏈接，
<if_else> CyrusYzGTt: 兄，这个是  要密码的 使用的是 wpa 加密方式
<if_else> CyrusYzGTt: 兄，我重启一下不，我刚装好的驱动
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 嗯，好的，，去吧
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 你那個 puzzles的腳本怎麼用？？
<iGnome> bash都看不懂？你先跪拜吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ..額。不懂就問，，
<CyrusYzGTt> ./puzzles-照片拼图.bash:行4: exif: 未找到命令
<CyrusYzGTt>  ---->	noexif-2011:09:09-10:47:14	
<CyrusYzGTt> 输出：noexif-2011:09:09-10:47:14	文件：0	缩放宽度：400	列数：
<CyrusYzGTt> rm: 无法删除"/tmp/4in1*": 没有那个文件或目录
<CyrusYzGTt> 這個腳本沒有public的特性
<polyahu> Hello.
<wzlxx> 谁做过win下的python？？是咋打包的？
<polyahu> 听说有个py2exe
<polyahu> 没用过
<wzlxx> polyahu: 感觉不是很好用…
<maivel> wzlxx: 还可以吧 能打成1个exe文件
<wzlxx> maivel: 怎么打包成一个的？
<jyfl987> 奇点会议是每年一次把科学家，未来学家和技术狂人聚集在一起的类似TED风格的会议，而奇点会议2011的时间将在10月15日到16日在纽约召开.这次会议的一大主题是:IBM Waston的胜利意味着什么?
<archl> jyfl987: 你看TED么？
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 可以問問 bleachbit的作者，，win也有
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈 使用 enca -c 就完成了 gbk到utf-8的轉碼。。方便快捷
<xiaomo_> 终于看到中文了
<archl> 对了，我看到了我2天前的帖子，是不是该直接跟一叶说  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=344375。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 布置建议：
<jeepkid> ^k^, 主题
<^k^> jeepkid, 在你的空余时间你做什么？  ㍣ 
<jeepkid> ^k^, makelove
<^k^> jeepkid, 那是你最终的答案吗？  ㍣ 
<jeepkid> ^k^, yeath.....
<^k^> jeepkid, 当你认为人工智能将取代律师？  ㍣ 
<yudun1989> hi all,问个问题阿，我用ack-grep 匹配字符串之后，用|less管道输出，发现grep之后的东西就不能高亮了。有办法解决这个问题吗
<jeepkid> ^k^, 除非AI能长出美丽的大腿...
<^k^> jeepkid, 我听你的。  ㍣ 
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 還有酥軟的胸脯
<yudun1989> :) hi all again...
<CyrusYzGTt> jeepkid§ 話說 日本正宗的 性愛人偶能滿足你的需求
<jeepkid> CyrusYzGTt, no...不喜欢,说深点,我都不是很喜欢肉体.
<CyrusYzGTt> jeepkid§ 骨感的？？貌似也有的。。
<jeepkid> CyrusYzGTt, 骨感叫人泛恶心....
<CyrusYzGTt> jeepkid§ 那就自己訂做
<jeepkid> CyrusYzGTt, 瘦的跟棍子一样的,我见过,...一眼看过去就没啥欲望了.
<CyrusYzGTt> jeepkid§ 嗯嗯
<XwinX> iGnome:
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ gmlive之父你好，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 看到 gmlive的監護人在 away
<jeepkid> CyrusYzGTt, 我交往过一个女孩,170cm不瘦,但是腿跟赛马腿一样,看着就留口水.
<CyrusYzGTt> jeepkid§ .. ..有穿黑絲麼？？
<jeepkid> CyrusYzGTt, 恶,穿的不多,但是从那以后我就明白,女人不是看瘦不瘦,她的腿很结实那种,没有赘肉,皮肤又好.简直极品
<CyrusYzGTt> jeepkid§ 你纔知道啊
<tenzu> iGnome: 神啊,赐我一个妹坨吧
<pocoyo> tenzu: 在。啊
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  250405140
<tenzu> pocoyo: 嗯嗯
<jeepkid> CyrusYzGTt, 以前觉得MM腿好细穿个裤袜很好看,现在不知道为啥,审美变了.
<CyrusYzGTt> jeepkid§ 跟你的童年陰影有關，，這是正常的
<pocoyo> tenzu: yaourt -S gnome-shell-extension-move-clock 我这儿怎么没?
<pocoyo> tenzu: yaourt 是不是还得配置文件 ？
<CyrusYzGTt> suse安裝n卡驅動，貌似很麻煩，，
<tenzu> pocoyo: 名字不对吧?去掉-S,让它自动查询
<jeepkid> CyrusYzGTt, 是么,你对这些还有研究?
<pocoyo> tenzu: 斗篷 网页里的。。。
<oink> DDW: 游戏已经结束, 原因 玩游戏的人发呆了 240 秒  250645546
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我这里没问题
<jeepkid> CyrusYzGTt, 不过好像很多男人都有恋袜癖好..
<CyrusYzGTt> jeepkid§ 只是看了一點書，，瞎說而已
<jyfl987> roylez: 上海电信提速了 你有申请么
<tenzu> pocoyo: 装好yaourt更新一下就行,不需要设置什么
<CyrusYzGTt> jeepkid§ 錯了，因爲 腿接近 神秘地帶
<pocoyo> tete..
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 麼事？gmlive的父母
<jeepkid> CyrusYzGTt, ....
<CyrusYzGTt> jeepkid§ ??
<wzlxx> python用py2exe打包后提示 “应用程序配置不正确，程序无法打开“ 是怎么回事？
<jeepkid> CyrusYzGTt, 呵呵.那肚脐眼也接近哇,....怎么没听过恋肚癖..
<CyrusYzGTt> jeepkid§ 嗯嗯，，因爲哪裏是生命成長的地方，，而且很髒。
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 骨头叔不是在么
<CyrusYzGTt> jeepkid§ 別再問我，，我睡覺去
<wzlxx> python用py2exe打包后提示 “应用程序配置不正确，程序无法打开“ 是怎么回事？
<wzlxx>  
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 哼哼，，不了她
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<jyfl987> https://github.com/tombell/trollscript   这个 brainfuck的方言更搞笑
<pocoyo> tenzu: Error: Unable to parse /home/pocoyo/.config/aurvote 这是啥 意思 啊。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 真是服了。不知道 这yaourt到底 是怎么工作 的。
<pocoyo> tenzu: Error: Unable to parse /home/pocoyo/.config/aurvote 每次 yaourt完 总出现这个是怎么回事啊。
<pocoyo>  
 * pocoyo 悄悄的问 有淫在吗？
<ofan> ç±³
<whsailing> pocoyo:不懂
<pocoyo> ofan: ^ 看我上面的 。。
<pocoyo> whsailing: 唉。。。
<ofan> pocoyo: aurvote的文件语法格式可能不对
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • nike air max http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344634 The earliest development of Nike Air Max cushion technology, principle is high pressure gas way into a tough synthetic rubber layer,Air Max Shoes for Sale and irrigation in the rubber layer in the process of gas, not through the outer layer of rubber layer. Nike Air Max Shoes in shock capability, Nike Free Run stable performance and t ...
<psychologe> 想问下诸位，你们的GAPPProxy还能用吗？
<psychologe> 没人，闪
 * microcai adam8157  maday maday maday
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • openbox+thunar http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344640 统计信息: 发表于 由 9 品 — 2011-09-09 12:26
<cfy> roylez:  jyfl987: iGnome: adam8157: 中秋快乐
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-09 12:43:53 +0800
<ineed> 还是Budapest的server给力
<ofan> vps？
<jyfl987> cfy: 还没到吧
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-09 12:50:47 +0800
<Jakalala> 让人无语的军训…………
<ofan> Jakalala: newbie?
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx-cloudpinyin怎么编译? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344647 好像是路径有问题,不知道怎么弄.(PS:还是ABS和AUR好.) Code: YUKI.N> cmake .. -- The C compiler identification is GNU -- The CXX compiler identification is GNU -- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/gcc -- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/gcc -- works -- Detecting C compiler ABI info -- D ...
<jyfl987> 一句话、自从女朋友出差以后，每天腰不酸了、腿不软了、连上班都不打瞌睡了……
<centerpoint> 2011下半年软考报名开始,IT行业的朋友不要错过
<centerpoint> jyfl987: 有女朋友了?
<jyfl987> centerpoint: 没有
<jyfl987> centerpoint: 软考是什么 比谁的软么？
<centerpoint> jyfl987: 对呀
<archl_gaming> 天天找事做才倒霉
<yudun1989> screen 可以分屏吗
<yudun1989> 类似vim一样的分屏。screen有木有
<slacker_HD> yudun1989;google dvtm
<FrankLv> yudun1989: screen split window功能
<ofan> http://www.backtrack-linux.org/ 谁用过这个？
<^k^> ⇪ title: BackTrack Linux - Penetration Testing Distribution
<FrankLv> 请问下我看到c++源代码里 有很多行是"^L" 不知道是什么？
<FrankLv> ofan: BT 很多安全工具的linux版
<ofan> FrankLv: 安全吗?
<ofan> yudun1989: use tmux
<cfy> jyfl987: 对我来说，放假已经到了
<jyfl987> cfy: 放假和节日是两码事
<jyfl987> cfy: 对了 我的机器买了 哈哈
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 8.2
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • ppstream 看电影 cup100% http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344649 ppstream 看电影 cup100%，在线flash视频，cup在65%左右。，集成显卡，比较郁闷，不知道有没有办法降低一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 stevenctao — 2011-09-09 13:55
<FrankLv> ofan: 只是说包含很多安全审计工具，没有绝对的安全 决定于谁管理
<algol> quit
<algol> hello
<^k^> algol, 好  ㍦ 
<slacker_HD> how are you
<algol> 我在用irssi 测试一下 哈哈  不太会用
<archl_gaming> 手机上用 irssi。不太会。
<wujie> ;-)
<Evanescence> 昨天谁说要发布2G的puzzle图片来着？现在做好了吗？
<ofan> 有人用steam吗
<slacker_HD> jmirc
<archl_gaming> ofan: 没有。
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: puzzle？
<archl_gaming> ofan: 你用steam干嘛？
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 好像是的，不知到有没有拼对
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 什么意思呢？puzzle是很多意思的。
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 额，就是拼图的那个词
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 问答也是puzzle
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 好吧。一般就是和图形有关的
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 所以啊，2GB的图片分100×100，1万张合力拼图游戏么？
<archl_gaming> 打乱顺序～
<archl_gaming> 哈哈
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 不知道是什么，所以想起来问问，
<Evanescence> 等他发布呢
<archl_gaming> 好吧。
<Evanescence> 嘿嘿
<algol> 2G图片 是什么
<Evanescence> algol: 小孩子不能看的
<Evanescence> 嘿嘿
<archl_gaming> ...
<adam8157> cfy: 同 :)
<archl_gaming> 我都不知道是什么。。。
<algol> ？
<archl_gaming> ofan: 你敢不理我。
<algol> 是什么
<archl_gaming> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<archl_gaming> .oicebot shoot ofan
 * Oicebot 从大衣里掏出一支TommyGun把 ofan 打的像马蜂窝一样。
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 在老电脑上装 N900开发环境中。。。
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 真的吗？
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 怀疑我的显卡能不能支持住。
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: ^_^，早就应该了
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 我感觉挺麻烦的，弄到一半就没心情了
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 下载好久好久啊。
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 有这么大吗？我是python环境，最多再是一个sdk啊
<archl_gaming> Eva
<archl_gaming> Evanescence:  你是 64位/
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 32啊
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 我还要了虚拟环境， scratchbox
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 哦，就是这个scratchbox麻烦，感觉开发果然很麻烦。。。。
<archl_gaming> Evanescence:  模拟器。。。
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 官方模拟器。
<wzlxx> jianzixianji: 在不在？
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 直接把python文件传送到N900上不就行了么，还模拟什么啊
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 不是啊。是c的程序。
<ofan> archl_gaming: 我想买游戏
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: c当然啦，幸亏我不写c，累死人的说，
<ofan> Evanescence: 那你写啥
<Evanescence> ofan: 我什么也不会写。。。。。悲剧的，
<ofan> Evanescence: 表示慰问..
<archl_gaming> ofan: ä¹° desura
<ofan> archl_gaming: 啥
<archl_gaming> ofan: http://www.desura.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Games & Mods | Desura
<Oicebot> 标题: Games &amp; Mods | Desura
<ofan> archl_gaming: 我想买Portal 2，看了看价格，又决定不买了
<archl_gaming> ofan:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=340741
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 看了 Desura的新闻，发现4个从未知道的游戏已经可以运行在Linux上
<Evanescence> ofan: 嗯嗯，我昨天一下午看了下html，xhtml，css的简单教程，结果还是写不出一个简单的网站主页来，你说悲剧不
<Oicebot> 标题: Ubuntu中文论坛 &bull; 查看主题 - 看了 Desura的新闻，发现4个从未知道的游戏已经可以运行在Linux上
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 用模板
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 我是讨厌写 div
<ofan> Evanescence: 继续表示慰问..
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 模板好是好啊，可是不是自己写的，要修改就还是不得不再看几遍的
 * Oicebot 对Evanescence说：从目前来看觉得是啊。
<archl_gaming> ...
<GNUdog> Evanescence, 显然不是那么好写的
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 简单的语法还好，比较容易，就是太多的属性不熟悉，实在是无脑。。。
<GNUdog> 如果都是看了一下午就能写了，前段工程师还有人要么
<archl_gaming> GNUdog: 当然有人要。
<roylez> cfy: cc中秋快乐，喝杜康酒
<jyfl987> cfy: 可在？
<archl_gaming> GNUdog: 会和好天差地远
<roylez> jyfl987: 没，我合租的，操心这个干啥
<ofan> The Desura client currently only works on Windows PCs. We are working on support for Mac and Linux.
<Evanescence> GNUdog: 话是这么说啦，但是好歹也该可以写一个简单的主页啊，是不？
<jyfl987> roylez: 这个多爽阿免费升级
<GNUdog> Evanescence, 简单的话，就是 div 分开，然后加几个 title 而已
<roylez> iGnome: 不会用firefox的神是笨神
<ofan> Evanescence: 记得你不是写c++的么
<ofan> Evanescence: 怎么沦落到这种地步了
<ofan> 难道认错人了？
<Evanescence> GNUdog: 我想把三个<a href=...> 放在一个水平线上，但是不知到怎么做，看了别人的代码，用margin，padding也还是不行，找不到那个不对。。。
<ofan> Evanescence: ps里搞，然后贴上
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 你可以用图形的，然后看源码。
<Evanescence> ofan: 我写c++你也太抬举我了，我是最近才开始学编程的，先是python，现在是html了
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 比如 bluegriffon
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 或者直接上 html5！ 用 Inkscape做 canvas
<ofan> Evanescence: 哦。。 那是记错了
<Evanescence> ofan: ps里搞的有些代码不符合w3c规范，降低宽带。。
<roylez> adam8157: 中午吃了一坨的披萨
<adam8157> roylez: 一坨啊...
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: ps是什么。。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: roylez貌似也买了, 你问问?
<archl_gaming> roylez: 什么料的？
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 我就是doctype也选择不好，用html5吧，有些标签已经废了，用4吧，不能用video这样的标签，浪费
<jyfl987> roylez: 你买无线网卡了？
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 就用5吧。反正你是炫耀自己的
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: ps就是比如dreamweavber那种
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 也对
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 用 bluegriffon 基于 firefox4
<roylez> archl_gaming: 不知道....产品发布，上级买了1000块的披萨，各种各样的都有
<archl_gaming> 不对，firefox5
<jyfl987> adam8157: 买个pci的似乎也行
<roylez> jyfl987: en
<jyfl987> roylez: 是usb的么
<roylez> jyfl987: 对
<jyfl987> roylez: 什么牌子 驱动内核带不带？
<archl_gaming> roylez: wow。。。那么贵。
<archl_gaming> roylez: 暴利啊。
<archl_gaming> roylez: 直径60CM？
<Evanescence> 呵呵，有钱人呐，，，
<Evanescence> 这么长，连大门都拿不进去
<archl_gaming> ofan: 所以为将来投资
<roylez> jyfl987: ttp://www.amazon.cn/MERCURY-MW150U-150M%E6%97%A0%E7%BA%BFUSB%E7%BD%91%E5%8D%A1/dp/B004HFQMFG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1315550235&sr=8-3
<jyfl987> roylez: 额 水星阿
<archl_gaming> ofan: 如果你用了 mac/linux ，也可以转
<archl_gaming> ofan: 对俄。。你是用mac的。。。
<roylez> jyfl987: ath9k_htc 驱动，内核自带，可以开ap，可以弄aircrack
<roylez> jyfl987: 芯片似乎是 AR9271
<ofan> archl_gaming: 连mod都要钱
<roylez> jyfl987: 无线网卡牌子不重要，只看芯片
<archl_gaming> ofan: ...
<ofan> 还是装个openttd玩吧
<archl_gaming> ofan: 连 DLC都要钱
<jyfl987> roylez: 我的那个 fw150u 自己下的驱动编译 rt5130sta 装载后可以用 iwlist ra0 scan来扫到路由 但是没法用 wpa_suppliant 这是怎么回事呢
<archl_gaming> ofan: 你在美国啊
<archl_gaming> of
<archl_gaming> ofan:  无数游戏都有服务器。。。
<ofan> archl_gaming: 毛服务器
<archl_gaming> ofan: 和在中国大不一样了。。。
<jyfl987> roylez: 这倒是 我在网上 他们都忽悠说 fw是用 atheros的芯片的 结果我那个明明是ralink芯片的
<ofan> archl_gaming: 不爱联网玩
<archl_gaming> ofan: ？
<jyfl987> roylez: 京东买的 27快
 * archl_gaming 对着ofan摆手：你太搓了。
<jyfl987> roylez: 阿 你这个貌似和我的是一个芯片
<roylez> jyfl987: ... fw150u应该和mw150u是一摸一样的啊，一家的，两个马甲而已
<roylez> jyfl987: 你那个是第几版？
<jyfl987> roylez: 那为何我的是 ralink的芯片呢
<ofan> archl_gaming: 联网就光打嘴仗了
<jyfl987> roylez: 第几版就不知道了 我去京东找那个链接给你看
<archl_gaming> ofan: 。。。
<ofan> archl_gaming: 无法集中精力虐他们
<archl_gaming> ofan: 打就打。。。
<ofan> archl_gaming: 影响游戏体验
<roylez> jyfl987: 我这个是第二版，就在网卡背面有写
<archl_gaming> ofan: 你这样害怕的还虐人。。
<ofan> archl_gaming: 很多人玩不起啊
<jyfl987> roylez: 这同一个产品 怎么还中途换芯片
<archl_gaming> ofan: 。。。你也是
<archl_gaming> jyfl987: 很多的。
<jyfl987> http://www.360buy.com/product/194287.html   roylez 看这个
<^k^> ⇪ title: 【迅捷FW150U】迅捷（FAST）FW150U 150M无线USB网卡 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<ofan> archl_gaming: 怕伤人
<Oicebot> 标题: ¡¾Ѹ½܆W150U¡¿Ѹ½ݣ¨FAST£©FW150U 150MϞПUSBθ¿¨ ¡¾ѐȩ ±¨¼٠¼۸ᇀ²⡿
<roylez> jyfl987: tp-link经常干这种事情...换芯片，闪存减少啥的
<archl_gaming> ofan: 不信。。。
<archl_gaming> ofan: 下载个 tremulous，我去美国服务器虐你。
<jyfl987> roylez: shit阿 你帮我看看 这个怎么回事 不行我就买你那个 现在真不错 无线网卡这么便宜
<ofan> archl_gaming: 什么东西
<archl_gaming> ofan: http://tremulous.net/
<jyfl987> 新社会就是好阿
<^k^> ⇪ title: T R E M U L O U S :: NEWS
<Oicebot> 标题: T R E M U L O U S :: NEWS
<archl_gaming> lol
<jyfl987> 旧社会别说无线网卡 连网卡都买不到
<archl_gaming> 双BOT合体了
<ofan> archl_gaming: 不喜欢
<ofan> archl_gaming: 还是玩 openttd,比较和谐
<archl_gaming> ofan: 哦。
<ofan> 还有gta4
<archl_gaming> ofan: 我刚要说你也是非杀戮的。。。
<archl_gaming> ofan: 你太让我失望了。
<roylez> jyfl987: 我那个也靠不住啊。amazon那网页都说产品在换代，样式以实发为准
<iGnome> roylez: 不用op的是傻蛋。
<iGnome> 这么闲
<archl_gaming> .oicebot shoot ofan
 * Oicebot 从大衣里掏出一支TommyGun把 ofan 打的像马蜂窝一样。
<jyfl987> 阿 对了 你们有什么资料 可以教我 如何写一个 虚拟终端设备
<jyfl987> iGnome: 有没有相关资料？
<iGnome> 啥。
<ofan> archl_gaming: 我喜欢单方面杀戮的
<jyfl987> 我看老外有个人做了个pidgin插件 利用xmpp协议来传递 虚拟终端设备信号 从而可以控制进内网开个shell
<ofan> archl_gaming: 也就是屠杀
<jyfl987> iGnome: 就是关于虚拟终端设备如何写 如何通信
<iGnome> 叉叉都写过类似的。
<ofan> archl_gaming: gta4可以虐人 也可以自虐，很爽
<jyfl987> iGnome: 额 xwinx么
<iGnome> 嵌入终端那种
<archl_gaming> ofan: 我和你相反。我喜欢有只能的对手。
<iGnome> 当然
<jyfl987> iGnome: 是伪终端阿
<archl_gaming> ofan: 玩游戏就希望对方的单位和自己一样。
<jyfl987> pts什么的那种
<iGnome> 大概他熟悉，你就去问嘛
<archl_gaming> ofan: 所以日本游戏几乎一律淘汰
<ofan> archl_gaming: 你说的那些，到最后都是连技巧
<roylez> iGnome: 我op了，你没有，你是傻蛋
<ofan> archl_gaming: 还有反应速度
<iGnome> roylez: 一边去。
<ofan> archl_gaming: 我说的游戏都是可以玩出创意的
<archl_gaming> ofan: 。。。
<ofan> archl_gaming: 比如gta4里可以玩n种自虐死法
<archl_gaming> ofan: 我不信。
<iGnome> 只是叉叉被我吓跑了。 jyfl987
<ofan> archl_gaming: 还有portal2
<jyfl987> iGnome: 他还去过你公司？？
<iGnome> 没
<archl_gaming> ofan: 我只玩过 portal前身 那个学生作品
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 我用作弊码开启了飞机，结果每次都摔死。。。
<archl_gaming> ofan: 要自由去玩 flightgear
<ofan> archl_gaming: 解密的 很有意思，portal我没作弊通关了，剧情很好
<jyfl987> roylez: 额 我明白了 貌似 wpa_suppliant 的 -D参数要用 ralink而不是我通常用的 wext
<GNUdog> roylez, 1000块的，你们好奢侈
<ofan> archl_gaming: 那个没劲，起飞后就干瞪眼眼等降落了
<roylez> jyfl987: 你就不能消停下啊，直接上 wicd
<archl_gaming> ofan: 和 http://www.rigsofrods.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Official Rigs of Rods Forum - Rigs of Rods
<jyfl987> roylez: 我是命令行的
<jyfl987> roylez: 我那台主机无屏幕的
<roylez> jyfl987: 我从没直接用过 wpa_suppliant
<ofan> archl_gaming: 好吧，其实我portal作弊了
<roylez> jyfl987: 那也可以wicd啊
<ofan> ScarletWolf: gta4?
<roylez> jyfl987: wicd有curses界面啊
<archl_gaming> ofan: 来玩 hedgewars
<jyfl987> roylez: 我觉得wpa那个命令挺简洁的
<ofan> archl_gaming: 比较弱这个
<slacker_HD> wicd好使
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 侠盗猎车手4，是这个吧。
<jyfl987> 我只要手动爽
<ofan> archl_gaming: 有个half life2的mod,就是physics sandbox很强大
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 对
<archl_gaming> ofan: 哦。half life2那个引擎的游戏，我既没见过，也没玩过。
<ofan> archl_gaming: 给地址’
<cfy> jyfl987: 在
<cfy> jyfl987: 机子买了呀
<archl_gaming> ofan: 什么地址，直接复制文字去浏览器
<ofan> archl_gaming: 其实玩游戏还是上console比较爽
<ofan> archl_gaming: 唯一的缺点是得搞个电视
<archl_gaming> ofan: console上没有这些
<ofan> archl_gaming: 没有啥
<ScarletWolf> archl_gaming: half life2的效果还不错，《生存之旅》系列似乎是用那个引擎做的
<iGnome> 操。 04007895555 的电话，居然冒称银行，做回访。猪。
<ofan> archl_gaming: 有各种大作啊
<archl_gaming> ofan: 我不知道，跟我无关
<archl_gaming> ofan: 知道别人说，而去做，没意思哦。。。
<archl_gaming> ofan: 只要有钱就能搞出来
<jyfl987> cfy: 你买的什么无线网卡的
<ofan> archl_gaming: 你是忠实的开源游戏粉丝？
<archl_gaming> ofan:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kumCaGeaA-w
<^k^> ⇪ title: YouTube - Zero-K: Cinematic Gameplay Short
<archl_gaming> ofan: 我没空玩那么多。
<archl_gaming> ofan: 支持而已。
<archl_gaming> ofan: 反正就够了——也买 humble indie bundle
<adam8157> roylez: 主席, 那种需要证书, 用户名和密码的无线能通过wicd链接么? 公司的我还没试过
<archl_gaming> ofan: zero-k是我花钱最多的游戏，我给了 $20
<ofan> archl_gaming: 我现机器配置搞了  估计玩zero-k更爽
<ofan> archl_gaming: 支持mac么？
<roylez> adam8157: 可以，我现在下去逛，回头告诉你
<adam8157> roylez: OK, 搅基去吧
<twxie> is anyone here
<ofan> twxie: no
<archl_gaming> ofan: 似乎不～
<twxie> 好求无聊哦  有重庆的没得   出去娱乐
<ofan> archl_gaming: 可惜了
<archl_gaming> ofan: mac的有人玩rts？
<twxie> 可惜啥子
<adam8157> GNUdog: 说android手机费电完全是谣传。以我为例，现在发推这个手机现在满电，保守估讠（@陈寿福）
<ofan> archl_gaming: 有
<GNUdog> adam8157, N天前 twitter 上的段子…
<archl_gaming> ofan: 哦。太少了吧。连spring维护的都没
<twxie> 我的android打电话的话只能2天  玩游戏的话一天都不够
<archl_gaming> twxie: 没有一台手机能干那个事情的。
<archl_gaming> twxie: 游戏机也不行
<archl_gaming> twxie: 你需要2个手机
<twxie> 拿2个手机来干嘛
<archl_gaming> twxie: 一个玩，一个打电话
<archl_gaming> 哈哈
<twxie> 、、、、、玩   我有ipad2   现在手机只电话短信
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我已经发邮件给Sarah说了, 我10号和12号都可能过来公司
<caleb-> wozniak 就是用兩只 iphone
<GNUdog> adam8157, Sarah 是谁？
<archl_gaming> twxie: 哦。其实手机就是这样，2天打电话就多了。
<caleb-> 一个当 gps 一个当 phone
<ofan> archl_gaming: 貌似还没有
<adam8157> GNUdog: 新来的前台, 发邮件到engchina说中秋放假加班的那个
<archl_gaming> caleb-: 。。为啥iphone。iphone通话质量不高吧。。。
<GNUdog> adam8157, 哦哦，我真不知道新来的那个前台叫什么
<ofan> nnd 难道为了玩游戏还要装个linux么
<archl_gaming> GNUdog: 你们两个都是红帽的？
<archl_gaming> ofan: 对啊。
<archl_gaming> ofan: 有个人不用linux，为了zero-k装了linux的。
<ofan> 蛋疼的
 * Oicebot 说：ofan你平时让它运动太多了……
<archl_gaming> ofan: 你可以在zero-k论坛看到，中国的。
<twxie> ubuntu11.10有人在用么  gnome3发布没得
<adam8157> GNUdog: 拍了么? 求图片
<ofan> archl_gaming: 你？
<gfrog> adam8157, 用神马wicd，老实networkmanager！
<archl_gaming> ofan: 不是，那个家伙用windows连总是很卡，卡到最后掉线
<GNUdog> adam8157, 木有，晚上再说吧
<GNUdog> archl_gaming, 对
<archl_gaming> ofan: 我公开退出zero-k 4个月了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我恨nm, 这种劫持类的网络管理软件最废了
<ofan> archl_gaming: 那你干嘛
<archl_gaming> ofan:  有很多事情可以干。
<ofan> archl_gaming: 玩嘛？
<gfrog> adam8157, 这叫接管好吧
<archl_gaming> ofan: 没玩很多，实验了些新的。
<archl_gaming> ofan: 比有spring时玩的少多了。
<gfrog> adam8157, emmm，虽然我也觉得丫确实不太厚道，但是这是趋势。。 趋势啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 就是劫持!就是!
<ofan> archl_gaming: 哦
<archl_gaming> ofan:  http://www.lgdb.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux game database | Database for native Linux games
<gfrog> adam8157, pia飞~
<ofan> archl_gaming: 看过
<Oicebot> 标题: Linux game database | Database for native Linux games
<GNUdog> adam8157, 你看，你把 wiki 搞挂了吧
<archl_gaming> ofan: 更新了很多了。
<archl_gaming> ofan: 我拽了很多进去。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 和我无关啊, 你看不看列表哦, 人说了是维护...
<archl_gaming> adam8157: 你们都是一个公司的？
<GNUdog> adam8157, 命名是你弄坏了，还不承认
<GNUdog> s/命名/明明/g
<adam8157> archl_gaming: 这个频道很多我们公司的...
<gfrog> 哪位对ahci控制器熟悉啊，这玩意每个控制器上可以接几个硬盘？ 有限制嘛？
<ofan> archl_gaming: 我还是对大作比较感兴趣
<archl_gaming> adam8157: 哦。。。晕倒。。。应该去 fedora-zh吧。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不久是sata的么
<adam8157> archl_gaming: 那边有boss...
 * gfrog shadowman 占领本频道！！
<gfrog> adam8157, 对啊，不熟，你搞过咩？
<archl_gaming> ofan: 恩。反正游戏就是娱乐的。
 * GNUdog Evolution 又挂了，oyeah
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有啊, 去看wiki里sata怎么写的就完了呗
<archl_gaming> ofan: 只不过我选择了支持别人开发开源游戏同时享乐的道路，也足够乐就行了
<adam8157> gfrog: 你要连几个啊?
<gfrog> GNUdog, 史上第二烂的开源软件嘛？ lol
<gfrog> adam8157, 不知道，写测试脚本呢，不知道要不要考虑一个控制器上多个磁盘的状况，囧
<archl_gaming> google + 上追着 Linus Torvalds的有多少万人啊。。。
<GNUdog> gfrog, 烂爆了
<gfrog> GNUdog, kmail不错！
<ofan> ar
<gfrog> GNUdog, 我现在是KDE党！！
<ofan> archl_gaming: 我也想做游戏
<GNUdog> gfrog, 以前 KDE 3 的时候，一直用的 KDE
<Evanescence> gfrog: mutt党路过
<GNUdog> 和 Kmail
<GNUdog> Evanescence, mutt 很不方便，对于 IMAP 而言
<archl_gaming> ofan: 买N9吧。移植游戏
 * GNUdog 先处理个 BUG 去
<ofan> archl_gaming: 不买
<archl_gaming> ofan: 顺便移植到我的平台
<kfrog> Evanescence, 同mutt，但是我觉得给别人推荐mutt是不厚道的行为。。。 佛渡有缘人啊
<Evanescence> GNUdog: 开始不方便，弄好了后，比谁都方便
<ofan> 我做pc和console的游戏
<kfrog> GNUdog, 换吧，gnome3就是砣便便
<ofan> 移动的做android和ios的
<Evanescence> kfrog: 渡众生。。
<archl_gaming> ofan: 很多选择。
<Evanescence> ofan: 你做console的游戏？我玩玩
<GNUdog> Evanescence, 你试试就知道了，gmail 里六万封邮件，打开要 check 半个小时
<GNUdog> 然后方校长的杰作发威，断了…
<ofan> GNUdog: gmail里设置限制
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 我曾经请他帮忙做游戏，结果他逃跑了
<GNUdog> 重新打开，继续从0check
<kfrog> GNUdog, 你不做好filter当然会这样。。
<GNUdog> ofan, 不喜欢…
<ofan> Evanescence: 还没做
<Evanescence> GNUdog: 原生的imap还不错的，一般人都没问题，你可以用其他代替
<ofan> GNUdog: 你没必要每次都要下载全部邮件
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 真的啊，果断玩玩他做的游戏，我玩console版本的
<Evanescence> ofan: 以前做过？
 * kfrog 看wiki，得永生！
<GNUdog> ofan, 既然 Gmail 的特性就在于大容量，我为什么不每次都全部 check？
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 他在看lua脚本的阶段就跑了美国去了
<kfrog> GNUdog, 你每次有不能看一遍所有的邮件。。。
<GNUdog> 默认不能续传就是耍流氓
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 出差去美国？
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 留学
<Evanescence> ofan: 啊，好幸福的孩子
<ofan> GNUdog: 大容量就每次都要全部下载？
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 唉，。。。留学？几岁？
<ofan> Evanescence: 12
<GNUdog> kfrog, 但我很可能需要搜索邮件，这个就是全部 check 下来的意义
<Evanescence> ofan: 啊，好萌啊
<GNUdog> ofan, 即便默认的配置，mutt 也不会全部下载，只是会去 fetch mail header
<archl_gaming> ofan: 。。。
<archl_gaming> ofan: ä½ 
<Evanescence> GNUdog: 一万个邮件你普通搜索要让你找半天。。。
<ofan> GNUdog: header就够多了
<GNUdog> ofan, 不好意思，header 一样 check 不完
<GNUdog> Evanescence, 这个真不用，去用用 OS X  的 mail.app 就知道了
<Evanescence> 而且mutt不fetch gmail filter里的邮件，只拉去index的，
<ofan> GNUdog: 别的客户端也都是这样的
<Evanescence> 算了，那句话，佛渡有缘人啊。。。。悲剧的我
<archl_gaming> ofan: 去 http://springrts.com/dl/buildbot/default/master/ 下载一个对mac的看能用不。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /dl/buildbot/default/master
<Oicebot> 标题: Index of /dl/buildbot/default/master
<ofan> archl_gaming: 官方说不行
<GNUdog> ofan, 还是那句话，你试试就知道了，其他的 client 都可以做到续传的
<archl_gaming> ofan:  哦。你也来做0A.D.mod吧。我推荐你
<ofan> GNUdog: 一样的也是本地缓存，我以前一直用mutt
<kfrog> GNUdog, 哦，你的要求真变态呀真变态，lol
<ofan> 解决办法就是gmail设置imap限制
<archl_gaming> ofan: 你在SA对不？
<GNUdog> mutt 在处理 IMAP 的时候的 policy，简直就是在石器时代一样
<ofan> GNUdog: 或者用imapoffline
<ofan> 之类的直接全部下载到本地
<ofan> archl_gaming: sa是哪
<kfrog> GNUdog, 你用错mutt拉，丫是MUA，你非当MTA用，还抱怨丫不好使
<GNUdog> ofan, 这个的确是可以，关键还要另外弄，adam8157 懒得去搞，我也就懒得去搞了
<kfrog> GNUdog, 你搞定了拿去鄙视他！
<GNUdog> kfrog, 我才懒得弄
 * adam8157 我不懒, 只是offlineimap太buggy, 我fallback了
<archl_gaming> ofan: 美国州名。State of California
<ofan> offline默认对中文支持不好
<ofan> archl_gaming: 不在，我在东部
 * GNUdog mutt 的 IMAP - 这种石器时代的东西谁爱用谁弄去，反正我是不弄
 * kfrog 需求貌似简单点，不要同步，直接getmail4搞定imap
<archl_gaming> ofan: 好了。我走了。
 * Oicebot 挥手：“archl_gaming女士，慢走~~~”
<ofan> gmail设限5K,用着也挺爽
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • WEB QQ的问题，我很菜～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344656 请看图，这QQ难道就这种款式了吗？/media/GALAXY-P/DCIM/Camera/2011-09-09 15.08.01.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 E.Su — 2011-09-09 15:13
<Oicebot> 标题: Ubuntu中文论坛 &bull; 查看主题 - WEB QQ的问题，我很菜～
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 我用fetchmail收gmail的imap   filter都可以收嘛
<jyfl987> cfy: zero-k是很么游戏 我现在的机器 i7 2600 + 16Gram + gt430 应该能跑吧
<medicalwei> Evanescence: 請問您用的編輯器是？
<ScarletWolf> 现在怎么Oicebot也开始发链接标题了？
<Evanescence> medicalwei: vim
<jyfl987> 我靠 zero-k这个画面不错阿
<jyfl987> 估计我现存不够
<jyfl987> 显存
 * medicalwei 手用 vim，看著大神用 emacs TwT
<Evanescence> medicalwei: 怎么突然有人冒出来问这个。。。。
<medicalwei> Evanescence: 看著你在用 mutt 啊…OwO…就覺得你應該是常在 text console 底下工作
<Evanescence> emacs的快捷键太TMD牛逼，我太不习惯，所以vim挺不错，emacs是很牛，vim也不错
<Evanescence> medicalwei: 啊，text不浪费资源啊，说好
<medicalwei> Evanescence: 不過如果要學 Dvorak，好像 VIM 的綁鍵怪怪的…
<Evanescence> 说好-》多好
<medicalwei> （整個會亂掉的感覺
<Evanescence> medicalwei: dvorak是啥？
<medicalwei> Evanescence: 鍵盤配置
<ofan> jyfl987: 16g ram 这么nb
<ofan> jyfl987: 显卡太挫了
<medicalwei> 好牛（哞
<jyfl987> ofan: ddr3 1333的4G单条 现在最便宜
<slacker_HD> 看你们用的编辑器都很牛
<slacker_HD> kate飘过
<Evanescence> medicalwei: vim是最有效利用键盘的
<ofan> jyfl987: 我就俩槽
<jyfl987> ofan:  我本来没打算买显卡的 i7有内置 但是我发现我那个垃圾板子不支持引出 wtf
<medicalwei> Evanescence: 的確，不過我常常用 Visual mode 怕誤操作…
<ofan> jyfl987: i7内置？
<Evanescence> medicalwei: 什么误操作的，无线undo还不够？
<medicalwei> 傳說中的 HD 3000!?
<Evanescence> 无限
<medicalwei> Evanescence: 多花時間在 undo 上啊
<Evanescence> medicalwei: 习惯了就没什么undo了，
<medicalwei> (常常做的事情像是 Visual(Block) 多行編輯或是 Tab)
<Evanescence> medicalwei: 说多少都没用，用了就知道，别人大神的没什么好羡慕的
<ScarletWolf> medicalwei: 从来没用过Visual Mode。。。
<jyfl987> ofan: i7有内置显卡的阿
<palomino|working> i7 2600k
<jyfl987> tnnd的 搞个 hd3k 真坑人
<Evanescence> medicalwei: 我装了25个script，tab用的太多了，都conflict了
<jyfl987> intel好早以前的集成就是 hd3k
<medicalwei> Evanescence: 呃，Tab 的話我目前只有綁 SnipMate (還是哪一個名字我忘了
<medicalwei> 總之增進效率是好事 XD
 * GNUdog 看到 race condition，就爆了
<Evanescence> ScarletWolf: visual mode有时候挺好，配合多行重复修改
<ScarletWolf> Evanescence: 嗯。。。有空看看
<Evanescence> medicalwei: 多看看别人的IDE也就自己会用script了
<medicalwei> 喔對喔我忘記
<medicalwei> 如果用 emacs
<Evanescence> ScarletWolf: 装上一个script就立刻去看doc，马上用，基本的操作，搞定
<medicalwei> 收信極有可能就是用 emacs 了XD
<Evanescence> medicalwei: anyway，creat your own idea
<medicalwei> 嗯 XD
<forfun> show一下我的emacs，嘿嘿。http://i.imgur.com/kl4Gh.png
<Evanescence> forfun: 用emacs的都是大神，我是这么觉得的，
<Evanescence> 用vim的我们，唉，悲剧的
<forfun> Evanescence: 用vi编辑一些conf文件还是很方便的
<archl_gaming> ofan:  http://paxbritannica.henk.ca/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Pax Britannica
<Oicebot> 标题: Pax Britannica
<archl_gaming> ofan: 都没有个介绍 opengl -> opengl es 的文档。。。
<Evanescence> .oicebot off
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 瞎扯
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 什么瞎扯？
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 一心多用的话。就是 emacs?
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 我哪有说什么一心多用？
<adam8157> archl_gaming: opengl es貌似书很少的
<archl_gaming> adam8157: 恩。官方站找不到一个c的例子。
<Evanescence> 蛋疼的，我还是赶紧离开这是非之地
<forfun> 哈
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 你属于这里蛋最疼的 一类人 哦。。
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 我肚子饿了，所以有点胃疼
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 我想起以前改出了 Kernel Panic的单阵营，但是不小心删除了。
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 又要重新来了。
<archl_gaming> ofan: 你就只有 OS X？
<archl_gaming> ofan: 装 Linux，要不然别在这里瞎混。。。
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 你现在又改？我肚子饿。。。。
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 肚子饿是好事，证明你还或者
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 说的对
<archl_gaming> 活着
<Evanescence> 来这里竟然没个linux也太不像话了，嘿嘿，玩笑
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 不要讲大道理啦，给我个面包，多好
<Evanescence> 呵呵
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 你有没有试过那个diaol什么的魔鬼repository？
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 哦。我饿着。
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 你饿了就早说嘛，何必隐忍。
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 我是不会饿死的，我会在饿得昏过去前吃
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 我没的吃，我想我死了都还觉得，饿死也不是什么大不了的事
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 你有没有试过那个diaol什么的魔鬼repository？
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 那是什么，我不知道
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 最不稳定的repository
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: ？N900的？
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 在开发手册里常能见到，可以安装extra里都没有的软件，
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 恩
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 是 extra-devel啊。
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 比extra-devel还魔鬼的，
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 好吧。我开始用N900的第四天就打起铺盖去了 extra-devel，所以我告诉你 aptitude比apt-get 强多了！
<archl_gaming> 哈哈
<archl_gaming> 哦。
<archl_gaming> 是么。不知道
<archl_gaming> 真的没听说
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 额，。。。。你现在不是在安装开发环境么，会遇到的，肯定要装，有些工具都只在这个里面，
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 哦。真的不明白。——没有听说过哦。
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 算了，我饿了，看H去了
<ScarletWolf> Evanescence: 。。。这跟饿了有关系么
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: http://wiki.maemo.org/Booting_from_a_flash_card
<^k^> ⇪ title: Booting from a flash card - maemo.org wiki
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 。。。你
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 谢拉
<archl_gaming> Evanescence:  Diablo 是 N810的系统代号啊。
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 啊？看着还以为是maemo的一个repostory呢，纠结，我眼神。。。唉，悲剧的
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 看来英语水平的确很糟糕，
<archl_gaming> Diablo是maemo4，N900的maemo5代号是Fremantle
<metbsd> 现在都是htc, apple samsung的时间了
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: lol。原来N900里装的debian可以直接使用 n900的缩放方式。。。
<metbsd> 世界了
<fanzeyi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8nm4NpaVXE&feature=player_embedded  ubuntu真要用这样的东西当登录管理器。。？
<^k^> ⇪ title: YouTube - LightDM Crowd Greeter
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 怎么说？那个easy debian？
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 恩。是chroot，所以不能升级到debian sid之类，上次我升级失败，全部删除了
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 怎么chroot？我觉得最好的还是ssh -X，我用着最爽了
<leaveboy> splashy 一闪而过 求解
<leaveboy> arch
<leaveboy> anyone help?
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 本机运行啊。
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 不懂，真的受不了了，去吃喝点水
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 似乎使用同一个内核。
<Evanescence> ar
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 这么牛？
<wujie> 想问一下啊，vmbox虚拟XP后如何让XP上网
<palomino|working> vmbox是何物?
<wujie> 虚拟机
<palomino|working> 没听说过
<wujie>  VirtualBox
<palomino|working> 只用过vmware和virtualbox
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: n900有758M的 swap？？？！！！有没有搞错，root才250M，这什么比例啊，害我为了这个该死的/ 费劲心思
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 恩。需要啊。
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 怎么需要那么多？
<wujie> 这么大？
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 内置rom NAND Flash只有256MB，全都是
<archl_gaming> root
<archl_gaming> eMMc分一块给swap
<Evanescence> 唉，要疯了，我又没有空间来安装了。真是的
<wujie> N9原来是rpm包
<palomino|working> vbox我记得装完就直接能上 , wujie
<wujie> xp不行啊
<palomino|working> 你不是装的精简版吧
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 有没有不需要渲染的视频剪切软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344660 我知道一些视频编辑的软件，不过剪切过后还要渲染才能生成文件，太慢了，还吃CPU 我只想简单地从视频里剪切一小段就行了，有没有不用渲染的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lavande — 2011-09-09 16:04
<wujie> 安装版的
<palomino|working> 安装版装完就能用呀...
<archl_gaming> wujie: 错。n9是deb
<palomino|working> guest additions装了么
<wujie> RPM额，MEEGO的
<archl_gaming> wujie: intel的meego和nokia的meego不一样
<archl_gaming> wujie: 内核部分一样，包管理不一样，界面不一样
<wujie> 没
<wujie> 我在meego官网下的
<wujie> RPM包管理
<palomino|working> 你网卡类型选的哪个? , wujie
<wujie> NAT
<palomino|working> 不是，有个网卡型号
<archl_gaming> wujie: 我知道，我有intel版本的，但我也下载过N9的软件看看能不能直接用在N900上，确实是deb包。
<palomino|working> 高级里 , wujie
<jiejie> 弱弱的问下，有人知道linux下有类似Winsend的程序嘛？？谢谢了
<jiejie> 没人知道嘛？
<wujie> http://user.qzone.qq.com/374121969/main
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux，无处不玩 [http://374121969.qzone.qq.com]
<archl_gaming> wujie: 。。。
<archl_gaming> 退。
<wujie> 在了
 * pityonline 周末干点儿嘛呢？
<adam8157> pityonline: 惊现P姐
<pityonline> ……
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • [ubuntu server] 请教putty 乱码问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344663 系统是ubuntu server，之前的情况是只要把Putty设定为“UTF-8”，就不会有乱码 但是现在设定为UTF-8了，依然还是乱码，而且此类乱码看上去和之前的乱码不一样？ 如下图所示 打开文档是用EditPlus编写(编码格式也是：UTF-8) 统计信息:  ...
<adam8157> pityonline: 我周末加班调休了, 新版kernel要release...
 * adam8157 大街上机票订购的地方会比晚上便宜么?
<roylez> pityonline: 破马
<roylez> pityonline: ...
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，害人
<roylez> adam8157: 你是订机票还是订房间啊
<adam8157> roylez: 机票啊, 我家那边小机场, 网上都不打折的...
<pityonline> adam8157: 辛苦……
<pityonline> roylez: ……
<adam8157> pityonline: 调休, 还好啦
<pityonline> adam8157: 了解
<roylez> adam8157: 那就别幻想了...
<adam8157> roylez: T_T
<roylez> adam8157: 小地方就这样
<adam8157> roylez: 过几天去试试看能不能买到软卧...
<adam8157> pityonline: 你经常出差, 买软卧什么的有办法木有?
<roylez> adam8157: 硬卧不成啊，你太奢侈
<adam8157> roylez: 才差几十块钱...
<pityonline> adam8157: 木有，如果有办法我就不坐飞机去云南了
<adam8157> pityonline: ...
<pityonline> adam8157: 铁道部你搞不懂的
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<pityonline> adam8157: 我提前五天买到昆明的特快，结果放票后十几分钟内就卖完了，只有站票，哪说理去？
<adam8157> pityonline: ...那我找黄牛?
<pityonline> adam8157: 你想回家趟？
<pityonline> adam8157: 到哪？
<adam8157> pityonline: 10.1回家啊
<adam8157> pityonline: 山东威海
<pityonline> adam8157: 时候不大对
<pityonline> adam8157: 你家不是四川的嘛
<adam8157> pityonline: 可以任意调整...
<adam8157> pityonline: 没, 之前只是在四川工作了两年
<adam8157> pityonline: 到处跑...
<pityonline> adam8157: 原来你是山洞淫！
<adam8157> pityonline: - -! 啊
<adam8157> Guest18030: 这是干啥
<Guest18030> adam8157, 多帅的 nick
<adam8157> Guest18030: ...
 * adam8157 求软卧购买大法
<pityonline> adam8157: 一定要软卧呀？
<adam8157> pityonline: 硬卧也行其实...
<adam8157> pityonline: 那趟车我可不坐硬座...都没有就坐动车去青岛再转...
<pityonline> adam8157: 哦，只有一个K411
<pityonline> adam8157: 要查余票要知道具体日期的
<adam8157> pityonline: 现在还没到预售期...早呢
<pityonline> adam8157: 我们以前都是打电话订票
<pityonline> adam8157: 嗯，太早
<pityonline> adam8157: 15小时硬座，隔夜，是惨点儿
<roylez> adam8157: 我原来为了买春节车票写了脚本刷百姓网的二手票
<adam8157> pityonline: 这个车巨慢, 到青岛动车才5个多小时
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 5分钟就刷到了...
<lord`> 中秋大家发啥拉？
<pityonline> adam8157: 是，但从那次动车出事后动车票就很难买了啊
<adam8157> pityonline: 动车出事儿了 票不应该好买么
<pityonline> adam8157: 限制人数了，抢不到票。反正买买试试吧
<roylez> pityonline: 限制人数有啥用啊，又不是因为人多才出事的
<pityonline> adam8157: 好像动车站票不让卖了
<pityonline> roylez: 这个道理你跟铁道部讲嘛
<roylez> pityonline: 乌龟生病，给兔子打针
<pityonline> roylez: 动车减速了，票价却基本不减，找谁说理去？
 * adam8157 我觉得提前三天走提前三天回, 机票又便宜又不挤...
 * adam8157 问问Manager
<roylez> pityonline: 只有找阎王投诉比较靠谱吧
<pityonline> roylez: 所以说嘛
<pityonline> adam8157: 原来威海也有机场
<adam8157> pityonline: ...嗯...
<wxm> ...威海凭啥不能有机场..  汗.
<pityonline> adam8157: 十一之前要840元左右
<pityonline> wxm: 我见识短
<adam8157> pityonline: 到烟台和青岛的机票便宜很多...
<wxm> ... 推荐: 飞机. 或者 动车到青岛.
<endle_li> 请问大家觉得LINUX下什么编JAVA比较方便？
<endle_li> 还有PYTHON？
<pityonline> adam8157: 27号到烟台有630元的
<adam8157> pityonline: 要不我还是先看火车吧, 不行就全价, 为了几百块, 太麻烦
<wxm> endle_li, java ,万年不变的eclipse.或者 netbean. 随你.
<pityonline> adam8157: 到青岛的机票也比较便宜，28号有680的
<endle_li> 我正在装NETBEAN
<pityonline> adam8157: 只有一列普快是比较不爽
<adam8157> pityonline: 青岛到我家还长途呢...
<endle_li> ACM要求的是NETBEAN
<endle_li> 但感觉NETBEAN很臃肿
<pityonline> adam8157: 晕，我对那边不太熟，只在去年去过一趟，很匆忙
<adam8157> pityonline: 呵呵, 我家在山东最东头最东头
<pityonline> adam8157: 嗯，沿海了
<pityonline> adam8157: 我去年五月去过青岛，当时特别想到海边去看看，结果太忙没时间，还误了回济南的动车，还好车次比较多
<archl_gaming> adam8157: 对哦。山东老乡 :D
<adam8157> pityonline: 从小到大没感觉海边有啥, 知道上了大学...
<adam8157> archl_gaming: 啊? 罗姐哪里的?
<archl_gaming> adam8157: 上次不是说你在威海么？
<pityonline> archl_gaming: 罗姐？
<adam8157> archl_gaming: 我是威海的啊
<pityonline> adam8157: 生活在景区里的人从不认为自己家是景区
<archl_gaming> pityonline: 好吧。
<archl_gaming> adam8157: 我是潍坊的。
<archl_gaming> adam8157: 只去过你的城市一次。
<adam8157> archl_gaming: 哟, 很近嘛...啧啧 我认识几个青州和寿光的
<roylez> adam8157: 毛主席的抠抠号，知道不？
<pityonline> archl_gaming: id 换的不少了吧
<adam8157> roylez: 你又要贴那个100纸币么?
<archl_gaming> adam8157: 上次说过了。
<adam8157> archl_gaming: - -! 是么...
<archl_gaming> pityonline: archl你认得。
<roylez> adam8157: nnnd
<archl_gaming> pityonline: 一般都能认出来
<adam8157> roylez: 你个outman
<archl_gaming> roylez: 你个outlaw
<pityonline> archl_gaming: 我有个哥们是昌乐的
<archl_gaming> pityonline: 呵呵。竞争激烈啊。
<roylez> adam8157: 说我outman的改踢，说我outlaw的该给op
<pityonline> archl_gaming: 这个id头回见
<roylez> op archl_gaming
<archl_gaming> 。。。
 * adam8157 - -
<roylez> archl_gaming: 给你op踢蛋蛋
<ScarletWolf> ...
<archl_gaming> 。。。
<archl_gaming> lol
<archl_gaming> 遁走。。。
<roylez> archl_gaming: 还没跑呢...
<ScarletWolf> ...
 * dungeon_archl 我是清白的！放我出去！
<ScarletWolf> 你只要输入/quit就可以了
<roylez> dungeon_archl: 又不是踢你...
 * dungeon_archl dungeon_archl 装病
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<jyfl987> gebjed呢
<jyfl987> roylez: 德国佬一般什么时候来？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 夜深人静的时候(月历15号左右除外)
<roylez> jyfl987: 不清楚。最近他老潜水
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 我是认真的
<jyfl987> 我有个德国移民政策要问他下
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哦 晚上
<roylez> .......
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你又要奔德国啦?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我领导刚给我介绍了一个 德国创业移民 花费不高 还不要求人一定在
 * adam8157 我有个同学喜欢德语, 据说相比英语舒服的多
<jyfl987> 所以我要找 德国佬给我去德国官方查证下 如果确实有 就走那条路
<adam8157> jyfl987: 还有这种事情?
<jyfl987> 我还是喜欢英语多点 毕竟计算机资料英语的多
<jyfl987> adam8157: 恩 只要几万欧元
 * adam8157 不想学德语... 英语都没搞定
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不过要等德国佬查证
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不需要德语
<adam8157> jyfl987: *只要几万欧*
<roylez> jyfl987: 我穷到dvi线都要 adam8157 寄给我呢...
<adam8157> roylez: 有三显示器的人不要插嘴
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是5年几万欧阿 而且我这里三个人组个公司 我分下来一年不到1w
<jyfl987> roylez: 你也太抠门了 走快递都不止那么多钱
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这钱给谁了?
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 祝福你，你可以去找gebjed玩了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我出快递费...纯是想拿到手机号晚上骚扰
<jyfl987> adam8157: 先一起送到移民局去过一遍 然后发给你  你拿来企业维持
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 。。。
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 先要找他验证这个政策起
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你去德国移民局看哦
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我就是说他抠门阿
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 人家怎么会知道。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 德国移民局肯定德文吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这些东西, 还是看移民局网站才对, 肯定有英文的
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 那么你就去学德文啊。
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 我只是想出去而已 等我拿到德国的 我就去加国定居 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我当时看澳洲的移民局说明, 发现国内好多帖子都在乱讲
<jyfl987> 我自力更生 不追求要有公民身份拿救济金什么的
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 去法国定居
<roylez> adam8157: ...手机号你想要直接问就是了啊...
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 法国早晚要骚乱
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 的手机号是公开的。
<adam8157> roylez: 开玩笑啦
<roylez> adam8157: 算了，花钱买教训吧...
<roylez> adam8157: 认真多谢你。。。我会认真发晒单贴的
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 德国移民局是有英文版的
 * adam8157 其实是为了搞好Partner的关系, IBM可是我们OEM第二大客户
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 是么
<zer4tul> jyfl987: http://www.bamf.de/SiteGlobals/Forms/Sprachumschaltung/DE/Sprachumschaltung_Formular.html
<dungeon_archl> adam8157:我都不知道 主席在IBM工作。。。
<^k^> ⇪ title: BAMF - Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge - Startseite
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 这个不干你事  roylez小萝萝 也决定不了采购
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 真的么？
<roylez> adam8157: 澳大利亚移民政策改的太快，现在搞IT的，基本上不能走了吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: 还是再开玩笑啦
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 是
<dungeon_archl> 哦
 * adam8157 淫荡的人都在18摸
<jyfl987> roylez: 可以搞白澳公民 这样就可以走了
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 那是什么？
<roylez> jyfl987: 那还不如搞白瑞士公民
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 不明白。。。
<jyfl987> roylez: 为何？
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: IBM--->18m--->...
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 哦。。。另外，18摸是什么？
<roylez> jyfl987: 瑞士好啊
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 18摸--->18m--->IBM
<jyfl987> roylez: 好个p 欧洲没落了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 瑞士好啊
<roylez> dungeon_archl: 亏你搞艺术的，这么点联想都不行啊
<adam8157> .
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有啥好的 我还是喜欢 加拿大 白澳这种 地多人少带宽高 的地方
<roylez> jyfl987: 你问我 dungeon_archl 澳大利亚的宽带...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你这仨条件, 对比中国, 处处是
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 直接去美国
<roylez> jyfl987: 我可是怕了澳大利亚的宽带
<jyfl987> roylez: 白澳在搞超级宽带
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 。。。不够快把。
<roylez> jyfl987: 梦比较好...
<jyfl987> roylez: 国家出资搞建设的 一家1G 已经上马了
<roylez> jyfl987: 现实是还在限制流量。宽带plan有流量限制...
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 一个日本同学告诉我，学校速度比能和他家里差不多了
 * adam8157 虽然说不能比, 但是帝都说都20M了...
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<roylez> 不说了，我下班
<dungeon_archl> 主席走好
<dungeon_archl> !kick roylez
<jyfl987> adam8157: 擦 说是高档小区才有 可是我那小区热水都23一顿了居然还是没有 还只能办2m的
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 05:50:14)
<dungeon_archl> 失败
<dungeon_archl> 最近happy不进这个频道了。
<jyfl987> 可能和老婆闹矛盾
<zer4tul> adam8157: 帝都啥时候说20M了？我倒是听说陪都20M了
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 是真的 我上家公司的领导说他们小区已经装了
<zer4tul> jyfl987: wow
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你说我们小区热水都23一顿了还只能装2m 那些真的能装20m的小区 是不是热水要200多一顿？？
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 热水23一吨？那是什么？
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 热水是什么？
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 热水就是温度超过体温2倍以上的水
<zer4tul> jyfl987: -_- 独立供热水？
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 恩 24小时热水么 额
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 呃……好吧，我从来木有享受过这个待遇。热水都是自己烧
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 你在哪里？
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 双安
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 是什么地方？
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 呃……海淀
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 额  海淀不错阿
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 木有热水，^_^
<dungeon_archl> 为啥没有vim流的套件啊，把定义的软件都搞vim一样的操作。。。都有那样的firefox了。。。
<ScarletWolf> dungeon_archl: 那不成了emacs了么。。。
<dungeon_archl> ScarletWolf: 用vim的方式战胜 emacs :D
<CyrusYzGTt> yum install vim-* 我就是這樣做的
<Ubberlisk> 像vim 一样的firefox? Lynx么？
<wxm> firefox 装插件.
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 洗冷水是为了锻炼你的身体 增强体魄
<Ubberlisk> 啥样的？
<Ubberlisk> 发个链接看看
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 不要学我们 洗洗热水 现在都受不了冷水了
<wxm> vimperator
<Ubberlisk> 今天又是健身俱乐部,lol
<Ubberlisk> wxm, 谢谢:)
<moriramar> jyfl987: 不要學你們什麼？
<moriramar> zer4tul: 帝都還能沒熱水？
<maya> adam8157: 嘿嘿  俺放假啦
<adam8157> maya: 我马上下班啦
<maya> 噢噢
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 所謂的美人。。你好
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈 乃也好
<maya> adam8157: 哎。。。。
<Ubberlisk> wxm, 这玩意挺有意思，用多了估计就蛋疼了
<vizhen> 那个啥来这
<Ubberlisk> wxm, 咋发现的？
<CyrusYzGTt> 對於 鼠標控 是個杯具
<wxm> Ubberlisk, 用多了蛋疼?
<CyrusYzGTt> 我以前也用過
<wxm> Ubberlisk, 说明你还没用多
<CyrusYzGTt> 對於在 vim 只會 i x wq 的來說，，是個餐具
<Ubberlisk> wxm, 我喜欢直观的:) 我还是用Trackpad方便
<Ubberlisk> wxm, vim让我想起实习的时候那个悲剧的服务器XD
<Ubberlisk> wxm, 那服务器连个vim都没有，用的vi
<zer4tul> moriramar: 嗯
<wxm> Ubberlisk, 晕. ssh过去用什么. nano?
<wxm> Ubberlisk, 额.vi也成
<Ubberlisk> wxm, 用的SSH管理的，nano没用过，没啥太多东西在那个服务器上，是个load balancer,centOS的
<wxm> Ubberlisk, vi挺不错的了已经. `
<Ubberlisk> wxm, 想要的功能确实都有:) 就是没有染色功能，对于咱这种noob看着累
<wxm> Ubberlisk, 没权限?
<wxm> Ubberlisk, 安个vim被
<Ubberlisk> wxm,试过一次，我账户没有权限
<zer4tul> Ubberlisk: 我最郁闷的是vi没有C-v
<dungeon_archl> 什么呢。
<wxm> zer4tul, 可以用插件. 不过我不喜欢C- v方式
<Ubberlisk> zer4tul, 是挺郁闷，还好做的修改没有长篇的，都是几个参数就好了
<algol> C-v 可以自己绑定
<algol> 随便绑定
<wxm> 用p挺方便的.
<maya> 55555  gtalk连不上了。。。
<algol> 可以绑定一个快捷键 和系统粘贴板结合的
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 有 skype麼，俺要娶妳
<dungeon_archl> 。。。。
<dungeon_archl> maya: 应了吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 發錯了。。
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 晕死
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: sandandflower
<ScarletWolf> 莫非我目睹了表白的全过程。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ sandandflower是什麼意思？？
<maya> 我先去吃饭
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 我的skype
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 嗯，好的，，
 * ScarletWolf 向住处战略转移
<zer4tul> wxm: 我是指vim的Visual Block
<ScarletWolf> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<ScarletWolf> 再见
 * Oicebot 挥手：“ScarletWolf先生，慢走~~~”
<ScarletWolf> 很好，挺乖。
<dungeon_archl> 大新闻，Ubuntu首席工程师说出了他的计划，每月一个发布。
<dungeon_archl> 如果真的话。。。3个月一个稳定版啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> 看來 LTS 纔是真正的 release
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora潛過
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 俺吃完了
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 傷心啊，，原來你是男的。。我刪除你
<maya> 额？
<maya> adam8157: ~~~
<adam8157> maya: hi
<adam8157> maya: 回家了
<tfdetang> CyrusYzGTt: 基友也不错啦
<maya> 恩恩
<maya> tfdetang: 囧
<CyrusYzGTt> tfdetang§ 去你的
<tfdetang> 中国将来男的多出10%呢，还要算上嫁给鬼佬的，被40岁老男人包养的。剩下来的全都搞基了只有
<tfdetang> 没办法啊
<kfrog> CyrusYzGTt, 晚上fedora有meeting？
<CyrusYzGTt> kfrog§ 貌似有，，不過都不怎麼開 meetbot了
<kfrog> CyrusYzGTt, 争取过来围观，哈哈
<dungeon_archl> 太黑暗了。
<dungeon_archl> 社会啊。
<maya> 。。。
<stockss> 你们的appspot.com还能用吗？
<stockss> 修改hosts用哪个ip呢
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 給我發下你的果照，，上 skype發給我也行
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 乃肿么了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 沒什麼。。不死心，希望你是女的而已，
<^k^> 新 华北校区 • 邯郸学院 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344678 刚刚装的ubuntu！！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kangdawei — 2011-09-09 18:48
<Oicebot> 标题: Ubuntu中文论坛 &bull; 查看主题 - 邯郸学院
<dungeon_archl> ...女的都不让见面的。
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 做梦别想。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 可是我看了 maya 的頭像了
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 我真的是女的。。。
<loser> test
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 那麼 我們去 skype視頻
<^k^> loser, ....  ㍪ 
<loser> 请问我的gedit怎么无法保存设置，每次重新打开都是初始设置
<maya> 等俺去卫生间整理下遗容   噗 易容
<alick> 各位用ibus table里的“颜文字”么？
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 看來我們 有緣無份，，skype crash了
<maya> 。。。。
<maya> 乃掉线了
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 看來我們 有緣無份，，skype crash了
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: = =
<maya> 乃刚才没看见？
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ skype在 f15 crash
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你竟然想勾引未成年少女？你真是太。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 沒有
<maya> 有几秒
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ Assertion 'b' failed at pulsecore/memblock.c:451, function pa_memblock_acquire(). Aborting.
<CyrusYzGTt> 已放弃(吐核)
 * adam8157 ...
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 淡定。。
<maya> adam8157: 当叔来啦~
<adam8157> maya: 刚买了国庆的机票, 准备吃饭去了
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 咱有緣無份。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉，，傷心啊，，
<Jakalala> ...
<maya> adam8157: 噢噢
<maya> adam8157: 国庆回来呀
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 淡定。。。
<adam8157> maya: 要不等会去吃好了, 现在肯定人多
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 這次檢測 bug..
<maya> 哈哈
<adam8157> maya: 必须回家见老娘啊
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 我这边显示ok啊
<maya> 乃又显示离线了
<maya> adam8157: 噢噢
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 看來 f15阻擋了我們
<maya> 恩。。。
<maya> msn呢。。。（虽然skype视频效果比较好= =）
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 我還是決定刪除你了，不想看着傷心，，無處發泄
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 乃一定要hold住哇。。。
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你个变态
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 我是將心理話說出來，，
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 嗯嗯，那我在等等，
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 还有别的视频方式的= =
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 不行，一定要用 skype先，，運動前要在心靈上喜愛對方
<alick> 。。。
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: .....
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你个猥琐大数，回家看你的仓井空自X去吧！
<Cherrot> Jakalala: 就不允许人家喜欢小泽玛丽亚吗……
 * alick 贵聊天室成非诚勿扰了。。。
<maya> 各种囧
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 我們用 skype私聊去
<maya> 非诚勿扰的话 应该是我选别人吧 嘿嘿
<Jakalala> Cherrot: 或许吧
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你个变态，还运动，你等着关小黑屋吧！
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 對了，如果咱們約會，一定要安全，，要讓雙方父母知道和同意
<maya> 恩。。。。。
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 还见父母，他们不活埋了你这个诱拐未成年的XX
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: maya - -!
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 吃不到葡萄，說葡萄酸的傢伙
<loser> gedit无法保存配置怎么办？
<wxm> loser, 为什么不能保存.. 权限?
<Cherrot> loser: 如果是权限有问题，标题栏会提醒只读的
<loser> wxm:我想应该不是权限问题吧，可以保存，但是下次打开就是初始状态
<alick> 贵版已经俨然开始相亲了，没人回答问题了～
<Cherrot> loser: 那就是被某软件覆盖了
<Cherrot> loser: 比如MLDonkey的配置，如果在运行时更改了，关闭软件时会把运行时配置覆盖到硬盘，你的是这种情况？
<loser> Cherrot: 我的软件有些混乱...
<Cherrot> loser: 你先说说你编辑的是那个路径下的文件吧
<loser> Cherrot: 任意路径的文件，或者就只打开gedit,就是初始状态
<Cherrot> loser: 额……这个……weired.....
<loser> Cherrot: 我曾经删除过~/.gconf
<loser> Cherrot: gedit的配置文件就在那里面
<loser> Cherrot: 重新安装一次？
<Cherrot> loser: 不清楚 试一下？
<ZGX> 每次开机时都提示：kde守护进程非正常关闭了
<ZGX> 可执行程序：kdeinit4 进程号：985信号：Aborted(6)
<loser> Cherrot: 嗯 :)
<ZGX> 有谁有这种情况吗？
<loser> 没有见过..
<user8888> ～～
<user8888> 请教各位一个window下面运行java程序的问题
<user8888> window下面运行java程序，那个dos要怎样才能够隐藏？
<loser> Cherrot: 重装一次好了:)
<Cherrot> loser: Lucky~
<Cherrot> user8888: 控制台程序？
<Oicebot> 拜拜, Cherrot酱
<Cherrot> Oicebot: ......Bye
<user8888> ChanServ: 是的\fs21
<user8888> Cherrot: 是的
<user8888> 因为要运行jar程序
<user8888> 所以只能在dos窗口用java xx.jar这样的方式运行\fs21
<user8888> 网络上面看到可以这样: start javaw xx.jar
<user8888> 但是，我目前运行的那个项目管理软件，可能是命令太长了还是哪里需要加挂号之类的，提示出错
<Cherrot> user8888: 我记得直接双击运行jar包的时候是不会弹出控制台来的阿
<Oicebot> 拜拜, Cherrot心肝
<Cherrot> Oicebot: ……………………
<user8888> Cherrot: 那个不能双击\fs21
<adam8157> jrrp
 * Oicebot adam8157今日的人品指数：[||_____________________________] 4.49% (Lv1)
<Cherrot> user8888: 明白了
<Oicebot> 拜拜, Cherrot小姐
<user8888> Cherrot: 要打开dos窗口，运行java才行\fs21
<adam8157> 有op就踢死你
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 工人物语6升级后，地面变形。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344682 Screenshot-Default - Wine desktop-2.jpgScreenshot-Default - Wine desktop.jpgScreenshot-Default - Wine desktop-1.jpgScreenshot-Default - Wine desktop-3.jpgScreenshot-Default - Wine desktop-4.jpgScreenshot-Default - Wine desktop-5.jpg 安装好工人物语6，打上免DVD补丁，在游戏在第一关里，游 ...
<maya> Cherrot: 是姐姐？
<Oicebot> 标题: Ubuntu中文论坛 &bull; 查看主题 - 工人物语6升级后，地面变形。
<Cherrot> maya: 当然不是…… Oicebot这个死Bot
<maya> 额
<maya> Cherrot: 好吧= =
<Cherrot> user8888: http://read.pudn.com/downloads105/sourcecode/java/434451/%E5%AE%9E%E4%BE%8B135/HideConsole.java__.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 135.rar HideConsole.java
<Oicebot> 拜拜, Cherrot蜀黍
<Cherrot> user8888: 这个有帮助么？
<Oicebot> 拜拜, Cherrot宝宝
 * Cherrot OMG 谁家的Bot这么钟情我……
<user8888> Cherrot: 我看看，目前正在测试看看\fs21
<Cherrot> user8888: java本地方法不懂，不知道有米有用 :)
<maya> adam8157: 啥时候的飞机
<Oicebot> 拜拜, Cherrot酱
<adam8157> maya: 刚把回程的买了, 准备29号回家, 4号回北京
<maya> adam8157: 在文登机场降落？
<maya> 噢噢
<user8888> start "%JAVA_COMMAND%" "-Xmx256m -classpath" "%CLASSPATH%;%LOCAL_CLASSPATH%" %BOOT_CLASS% "%CONFIGURATION_FILE%" -log -open %1 %2 %3 %4 %5 %6
<adam8157> maya: 烟台, 大水泊的太贵了
<user8888> 其实就是这样一个命令，
<maya> 我妹妹貌似认识挺多石岛人  哈哈
<user8888> 但是总是提示出错
<maya> adam8157: 酱紫  多少钱
<user8888> 可能哪里要加""才行
<adam8157> maya: 310机票+80燃油+50基建
<adam8157> maya: 超便宜
<maya> 石岛是蓉城的吧？
<maya> 310是挺便宜的
<adam8157> maya: 嗯 荣成
<maya> 恩恩
<maya> 有空找你去蹭饭  嘿嘿
<adam8157> maya: 北京到烟台的大概要贵200
<Cherrot> user8888: Windows没有那个库？
<Oicebot> 拜拜, Cherrot殿下
<maya> 大水泊？
<adam8157> maya: HOHO cc CyrusYzGTt
<Cherrot> Oicebot: 做我女仆吧
<adam8157> maya: 威海大水泊机场
<maya> 乃说错了= =
<adam8157> maya: 啊 不是么?
<maya> (19:46:20) adam8157: maya: 北京到烟台的大概要贵200  —> 北京到大水泊= =
<adam8157> maya: 北京到烟台. 310这个是烟台到北京...
<maya> 噢噢
<maya> 哈哈哈
<maya> 酱紫
<adam8157> maya: - -
<adam8157> 等会吃啥啊? 能想到的就是开封菜...
<maya> 天天吃快餐？
<adam8157> maya: no...面, 盖饭, 驴肉火烧....
<maya> adam8157: 好吧= =
<user8888> 成功，哼哼哼\fs21
<Cherrot> user8888: 怎么捣鼓的？
<Oicebot> 拜拜, Cherrot妹子
<Cherrot> Oicebot: 亲，做我女仆吧~
<user8888> Cherrot: 主要是那个start命令不熟悉
<user8888> Cherrot: 后来看了说明，原来第一个""会被解释为窗口标题
<user8888> SET JAVA_COMMAND=%JAVA_HOME%\bin\javaw.exe
<user8888> start "" "%JAVA_COMMAND%" -Xmx256m -classpath "%CLASSPATH%;%LOCAL_CLASSPATH%" %BOOT_CLASS% "%CONFIGURATION_FILE%" -log -open %1 %2 %3 %4 %5 %6
<user8888> 就行了
<Cherrot> user8888: soga 了然
<Oicebot> 拜拜, Cherrotsama
<user8888> 前面加个""，表示已经有标题了
<user8888> 嘿嘿
<adam8157> 谁是这里最好的人
<maya> 。。。。。。。。。
<adam8157> Oicebot: 咋不说话?
<maya> 解放军  哇咔咔
<adam8157> Oicebot: 谁是这里最好的人
 * Cherrot 爱上了 Oicebot
<user8888> 各位有没有用项目管理软件的？
<user8888> 啪啪啪啪啪
<adam8157> user8888: trac之类?
<Oicebot> 拜拜, adam8157姨妈
<user8888> trac？不知道
<adam8157> Oicebot: 特么踢死你
<Cherrot> adam8157: 我的女仆交给你了
<adam8157> user8888: 那你看看吧, 如果我用, 我就会用trac
<user8888> adam8157: 就是比如比较孰知的ms project之类的
<Oicebot> 拜拜, adam8157姨妈
<adam8157> user8888: 不用这个
<Oicebot> 拜拜, adam8157同学
<adam8157> ...
<user8888> 那个trac似乎类似于bugzilla
<adam8157> user8888: 不止是bug tracking
<user8888> 但是看说明，似乎功能很强大
<Oicebot> 拜拜, adam8157妹子
<adam8157> 这是咋了...
<adam8157> 这是咋了...user sadgfa
<adam8157> 这是咋了...8888888
<Oicebot> 拜拜, adam8157蜀黍
<user8888> 今天咋都是妹子？
 * adam8157 特么的 88是个triger
<Cherrot> 这是谁放的Bot……
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 你不是红帽的么。。。为什么用debian。？我才注意到。
<Cherrot> 太有爱了
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 去之前之后都是debian啊
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 只有公司台式机才是Fedora, 因为有工作用的rpm包, 懒得折腾
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: ...很好的回答，很好的环境啊。
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 其实办公室用debian arch gentoo的很多, 只要能工作就行, 用啥linux不管
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 我以为你是测试fedora内核的呢。
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 不错哦, 桌子和个人空间很大(之前不知道, 后来去别的公司一看...)
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: RHEL的内核
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 哦。
<whsailing> 打另一个号打warznoe去
<Cherrot> whsailing: I like WarZone~
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 有台球桌...
<adam8157> 这个貌似很多人比较喜欢
<dungeon_archl> adam8157:  恩。好好干 好好享受 :D
<whsailing> Cherrot:当前用户账号打不了，不知为什么，只能打别的
<hceasy> 想买笔记本，戴尔的行么？
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: - -
<adam8157> hceasy: 可以
<dungeon_archl> hceasy: 预算 2000？
<adam8157> hceasy: 之前一直对dell很有爱, 直到公司发了T410
<Cherrot> whsailing: 其实最喜欢的还是AssaultCube 无奈64位玩不了了
<hceasy> 比较了下，貌似戴尔的性价比好
<roylez_> adam8157: 又见到你了，蛋蛋
<whsailing> 下咯
<hceasy> 预算增加到4000
<Ubberlisk> 今天中午给一个dell电脑换显卡，发现dell的电脑没有多余的电源连接头:S
<hceasy> ……笔记本啊
<dungeon_archl> Cherrot: 不可能
<hceasy> 要那么多插头干啥
<dungeon_archl> Cherrot: 带双binary的。
<Ubberlisk> 那个显卡上有个电源插头，不连上用不了
<dungeon_archl> Cherrot: 或者你下错了
<Cherrot> dungeon_archl: 我的能运行，进入全屏就崩溃掉了
<dungeon_archl> Cherrot: 哦。那么就算了。崩吧。
<Cherrot> dungeon_archl: 那我再看看去  我的狙击还是不错的~
<hceasy> 在听报告 学校保卫处
<hceasy> 丢笔记本的真多
<dungeon_archl> hceasy: 买个带链子锁的，然后设置摄像头，反正无限网络用。
<Ubberlisk> 两位也是学生?  :)
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<hceasy> 保卫处说：女同志很有特点……
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 卸载了evolution,如何在gnome面板中信封图标下添加雷鸟来替换evolution http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344687 evolution被11.10淘汰掉了，我的11.04想换上雷鸟体验一下，于是我就把evolution卸载了，但是在gnome面板中原来evolution的位置还存在，就是信封图标下面，我现在安装了雷鸟，如何用雷鸟替换掉？gnome面板确实 ...
<maya> 高三的飘过。。。
<hceasy> 爱打扮 爱偷……
<Oicebot> 标题: Ubuntu中文论坛 &bull; 查看主题 - 卸载了evolution,如何在gnome面板中信封图标下添加雷鸟来替换evolution
<maya> 女童鞋飘过= =
<hceasy> 呵呵……
<Ubberlisk> 哇，居然有美女在这里
<hceasy> 宿舍百分之九十九都是内盗……
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 小孩子，，下綫去，，這是大人說話的地方
<dungeon_archl> maya：  你是女的？
<Ubberlisk> 内盗不容易被发现么
<Ubberlisk> 呵呵
<Ubberlisk> 美女立即呗群狼围堵
<dungeon_archl> Ubberlisk: 闪边去。。。
<link307> !!!!
<link307> 谁是女的？
<Ubberlisk> dungeon_archl,  :P
<dungeon_archl> 。。。
<maya> dungeon_archl: 恩
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 俺马上成年了= =
<hceasy> 录像可以发现
<hceasy> 学校哪里都有摄像头
<dungeon_archl> maya: 哦。少见的。这里又多了个女生。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 那好，你來廣府，一起進行成人儀式
<maya> 又？
<tfdetang> 女的就这么稀奇吗？ 马上拉身边的女的都来irc上相亲好了
<maya> 还有谁 dungeon_archl~
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 這裏加上你，我知道有 3個明確是女的
<tfdetang> 上次玩irc 她们看到还说貌似很好玩的样子
<maya> dungeon_archl: 我来这里好几个月了。。。
<dungeon_archl> maya: 自己判断吧。
<dungeon_archl> maya是么。。。
<maya> dungeon_archl: 囧
<maya>  dungeon_archl木那时间
<maya> tfdetang: 那得看什么频道 用什么上吧？
<hceasy> 谁有防笔记本丢失的建议？
<maya> 随身带着= =
<Ubberlisk> 尽量用图书馆的或者机房的吧
<Ubberlisk> 要是贼这么多的话
<CyrusYzGTt> hceasy§ 不是有個軟件麼，，雖然是被盜後有用
<tfdetang> hceasy: 找个书皮给笔记本包上
<tfdetang> hceasy: 这年头没人会去偷书吧
<maya> 哈哈
<tfdetang> hceasy: 14寸以上的大本当我放P
<ilovezoe> 请问各位大大，sed  '0~20G;0~20G;0~20G' 可以简略写吗？
 * Oicebot 对ilovezoe说：根据以往经验判断，是的。
<dungeon_archl> hceasy: 买17寸的本。
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<maya> = =
<hceasy> 恩，伪装成画板好些
<ilovezoe> bot 不要回答我的问题。
<fitha> quassel IRC工具栏没了
<fitha> quassel IRC工具栏没了
<dungeon_archl> hceasy: 要不你买个平板，带着。一直带着。
<fitha> 怎么办啊
<Ubberlisk> 要不自己出去租房子，那样安全，限制还少
<dungeon_archl> fitha: 看设置
<fitha> 没有设置
<dungeon_archl> fitha: 怎么会。。。
<fitha> 就是没有
<dungeon_archl> fitha: 你肯定用的不是KDE软件。。。
<fitha> 是的
<fitha> 是系统自带的
<MouLi> hceasy, 1> 把你本本买了 就不会掉了 2> 放在家里 不用 3> 装满A片 木马 谁要拿了 也祸害他/她
<fitha> 第一次用的时候有的
<fitha> 这几天用就没了
<dungeon_archl> fitha: 好吧。我好久不用了 找别人帮忙把。
<hceasy> 保卫处建议：笔记本用完了，放被窝里压好……
<fitha> 哦
<hceasy> 一个女生校外借高利贷三万多……
<Ubberlisk> hceasy, ok，下次我去翻被窝XD
<Cherrot> hceasy: hum小数目u 嘛
<hceasy> 我放脚丫子那里，再压强几个臭袜子……
<Ubberlisk> 还有一个方法，天天宅着，守着电脑，生死与共XD
<Ubberlisk> Get a life !
<ilovezoe> 保卫处建议：笔记本用完了，放被窝里压好……那小偷能不知道么。
<hceasy> 用宅么？买个包包随身带着
<CyrusYzGTt> hceasy§ 我有好辦法，就帶有 HIV AiDS 伊波啦等病毒和真菌的血液塗抹在筆記本上
<ilovezoe> 。。。那些病毒脱离人体活不了多久
<hceasy> 晚上睡觉时，有人进来顺
<CyrusYzGTt> ilovezoe§ 不是有保溼擠麼
<ilovezoe> 变压器升压加电金属外壳。
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有最好將 超級病毒也塗上，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 每天把尿液和糞便塗抹在筆記本上
<CyrusYzGTt> 這樣利用DNA技術，就可以找回你的筆記本
<hceasy> 靠，你还让我用不……
<ilovezoe> 得不偿失。哈哈。
<CyrusYzGTt> hceasy§ 那些都是你的，怕什麼
<CyrusYzGTt> hceasy§ (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • u下装了虚拟机XP，怎么用XP的网络上网？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344689 我的虚拟机XP被我弄了好一会二，能上网了，好象VIRTUALBOX的网络设置里只有选BRIDGE才能上，选NAT不能。我是用校园网的专用客户端上网的，请问大家，怎样才能让UBUNTU使用XP的连接上网呢？帮帮我啊？ 统计信息:  ...
<Oicebot> 标题: Ubuntu中文论坛 &bull; 查看主题 - u下装了虚拟机XP，怎么用XP的网络上网？
<hceasy> 看来，贵重东西随身呆着好
<Ubberlisk> 为了个笔记本，至于么。。。
<hceasy> 学校丢笔记本，都是成批丢的
<ilovezoe> 哪个学校。我也要去
<Ubberlisk> 能联系到贼不，我收购二手电脑
<Ubberlisk> XD
<hceasy> 南阳理工
<CyrusYzGTt> hceasy§ 對了。最好用刻刀在不同地方刻上身份證和名字，有護照也刻上
<hceasy> 一次都是四五个
<CyrusYzGTt> hceasy§ 在cpu上也刻上然後途上導熱膏
<hceasy> 软件系的更多，所以都安了摄像头
<CyrusYzGTt> hceasy§ 在 主板 硬盤 都鎖上
<CyrusYzGTt> hceasy§ 如果是 intel.我建議用 tboot可以在 linux也加密。
<horn12> 好久没来这里了
<Oicebot> 这位同学，请给自己指定一个个性化的名字吧！ 用 /nick 名字 命令可以随意改名。首位不得为数字。
<Oicebot> 这位同学，请给自己指定一个个性化的名字吧！ 用 /nick 名字 命令可以随意改名。首位不得为数字。
<CyrusYzGTt> .. Oicebot 也幹 大小眼的事了，看來是大小眼的錯誤投胎版
<hceasy> 听保卫处这么说 贼真多……
<horn12> 南阳那边这么乱么？
<Ubberlisk> 新加坡那么乱o.O
<hceasy> 没办法……
<hceasy> 不是新加坡的
<archl> hceasy: 你在新加坡？
 * archl 知道误解到一定程度，太难揭示了
<Ubberlisk> 看错了，是南阳
<Ubberlisk> :p
<horn12> 嗯？看成什么了？
<Ubberlisk> 南洋
<hceasy> 下了
<maya> 狼狼~
<maya> ScarletWolf: 狼狼  555555  我好想gtalk群的人啊。。。
<ScarletWolf> ...
<ScarletWolf> maya: 那就回去看看呗。。。
<ScarletWolf> maya: vim群里倒是有不少偶尔上IRC
<Lavande> 怎樣讓sudo執行一個腳本的時候不需要密碼？
<maya> ScarletWolf: 我注销了= =
<Ubberlisk> 修改那个允许sudo的用户列表
<Ubberlisk> sudo sudovi
<fitha> 如何加入#virt
<Ubberlisk> sudo visudo
<fitha> 如何加入
<Ubberlisk> ubuntu  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<Ubberlisk> 这样用户ubuntu就不用密码执行sudo了
 * pocoyo 各种神们万岁
<ScarletWolf> maya: (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……，我看看能不能拉些人过来
<maya> 恩恩
<Ubberlisk>  /join #furaffinity
<pocoyo> sfsfsadf
<archl> maya 你不会是某狸啥的吧。
<maya> ？
<maya> nix来了
 * maya nixzhu 5555555  想死乃了  kiss~
<ScarletWolf> ...
<nixzhu> 这什么状况？
<ScarletWolf> nixzhu: 我也不清楚。。。
<maya> archl: 啥？
<archl> 那就不是吧
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 新生代校园组的人物们。。。
<maya> nixzhu: 乃还好吗。。  重庆还热吗
<nixzhu> 昨天就开始凉快
<nixzhu> 突然从盛夏进入深秋
<ScarletWolf> renshen: 人参来了？
<renshen> 来了～
<ScarletWolf> maya: ^_^人参来看你了
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 傷心，看到你 kiss別人。。我也要
<renshen> maya要好好吃饭～
 * maya kiss CyrusYzGTt
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: ...
 * maya hug renshen
 * CyrusYzGTt kiss maya
<renshen> ^ ^
<ScarletWolf> ...
<maya> 参参
<maya> 狼狼
<maya> XX
<renshen> mua~
<ScarletWolf> XX是。。。谁。。。
<ScarletWolf> NIX?
<maya> 恩
<maya> 俺想死乃们了
<renshen> 嘿嘿
<fitha> http://paste.ubuntu.com 这个地方是干什么的
<ScarletWolf> fitha: 贴东西，给别人看的
<Oicebot> 标题: Ubuntu Pastebin
<fitha> 那么谁会看到呀
<ScarletWolf> fitha: 为了避免刷屏，超过5行似乎得贴到那里去
<ScarletWolf> fitha: 贴好了以后把链接发到这里
<fitha> 哦，，
<fitha> 怪不的有人叫我去哪里贴的
<fitha> 疑惑了半天
<fitha> 呵呵
<ScarletWolf> fitha: 超过5行的话，小心老K。
<fitha> 什么叫老k啊
<fitha> 偶不懂呀
<ScarletWolf> 阿勒？^k^怎么退出了。。。
<fitha> 你告诉我呀
<ScarletWolf> fitha: 一个bot
<ScarletWolf> fitha: 有人连续发言超过5行，自动踢出去
<fitha> 哦，，好怕呀
<renshen> maya住在哪里的～
<ScarletWolf> fitha: 。。。不过目前好像不在，刚刚不知道为什么退出了
<fitha> 偶就是问个问提嘛！！偶容易吗
<Hoxily> !time
 * oink_hzhdn 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 09 日 星期五 21:16:44
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<fitha> 超过五次好要k偶
<ScarletWolf> fitha: 所以小心不要连续超过5行，超过就贴到刚才那个网址
 * tusooa 
<tusooa> "KAO", 咋还有叫这名字的
<Hoxily> welcome come back, ^k^
<ScarletWolf> 刷屏的要小心了。。。
<ScarletWolf> maya: ping
<maya> ScarletWolf: 咋啦
<ScarletWolf> maya: 半天不回话，我还以为你走了呢。。。
 * Oicebot 挥手：“ScarletWolf桑，慢走~~~”
<ScarletWolf> 21时14分11秒 - renshen: maya住在哪里的～
<maya> 哈哈
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<maya> 木有哇
<maya> renshen: 威海
<ScarletWolf> maya: renshen问你呢，可能忘记输入你名字了，你没看到
<maya> 恩
<renshen> maya:o～（输名字是这样输0 0？
<ScarletWolf> renshen: 输入名字可以按tab补全的
<maya> 恩
<renshen> 这样子，谢谢告知～
<archl> maya: 哦。你也是山东的。
<Ubberlisk> 山东煎饼好吃啊:D
<tusooa> .
<maya> 必须得
<maya> 我今天中午还吃了
<archl> 哪种煎饼到底是什么。。。
<alick> git 是不是自带 merge 工具了？hg 可不可以像git那样自动merge？
 * Oicebot 对alick说：从目前来看觉得是啊。
<maya> 有很多种哇
<maya> 一般就是皮比较硬 里面自己夹菜吧
<if_else> 各位兄台，kde 下的 network manager 无线识别了，如何用阿
<if_else> 单击无线连接，双击，都没有连接阿
<if_else> 谢谢
<Ubberlisk> 都有哪些种啊
<archl> maya: 哦。黄色的。。。我当点心吃。。。
<Ubberlisk> 我就吃过卷菜的
<archl> 我喜欢山楂的发红。
<alick> Oicebot: bot？
<archl> alick: 对 Oicebot爱你o
<archl> .oicebot kiss alick
 * Oicebot 飞扑 alick ,用力地来了一个法式湿吻。
 * alick Oicebot 我是来找问题答案的 :-\
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt:
<tusooa> .
<Jakalala> * alick Oicebot 我是来找问题答案的 :-\
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ ..幹麼？？
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 親親，，
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 哈 抱抱
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你快去吧，你这样闷骚的需要开朗的女孩
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 去哪裏？？
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 算了。什么都别提了。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 我开溜。
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 小妹妹呢？
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt是不是lesbian?
 * Oicebot 对Jakalala说：是。
<ScarletWolf> ...
<alick> .......
 * alick 这么活跃的bot，我差点上当
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<ScarletWolf> 看来oicebot只懂 再见 和 是不是 这两个词。。。
 * Oicebot 挥手：“ScarletWolf小姐，慢走~~~”
 * Oicebot 对ScarletWolf说：这真不知道。
<renshen> 差点儿上当+1
<ScarletWolf> 看。。。
<tusooa> +10000
<Oicebot> 10001
<ilovezoe> 那个是可以略写的。
<CyrusYzGTt> 1e13
<alick> Oicebot: 你很卡哇伊
<alick> Oicebot: sha le ba?
<ScarletWolf> alick: 目前只发现他对 再见、是不是 和 数字 感兴趣
 * Oicebot 挥手：“ScarletWolf欧吉桑，慢走~~~”
 * Oicebot 对ScarletWolf说：不对。
<alick> Oicebot: 1+1=?
<ScarletWolf> alick: 好像是，你输入一个数字，它就+1
<ScarletWolf> 249
<ilovezoe> 0xa
<Oicebot> 250
<ScarletWolf> 看吧
<alick> -1
<Oicebot> 0
<tusooa> 1
<Oicebot> 2
<tusooa> 3
<Oicebot> 4
<tusooa> 5
<tusooa> 7
<Oicebot> 6
<tusooa> 9
<Oicebot> 8
<Oicebot> 10
<tusooa> 11
<Oicebot> 12
<ScarletWolf> 。。。你打算让老K踢掉它么。。。
<archl> 踢掉好了。
<archl> 13
<Oicebot> 14
<archl> 15
<alick> 这个bot不是很有趣诶
<Oicebot> 16
<tfdetang> 再见
 * Oicebot 挥手：“tfdetang同志，慢走~~~”
<tfdetang> 為什麼我是同志。。。。
<ScarletWolf> alick: 还能玩游戏
<archl> 回见
<archl> 再会
<archl> 拜拜
<ScarletWolf> alick: 造句游戏
<archl> Oicebot 你倒是反映一下啊
<ScarletWolf> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"ScarletWolf发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<tusooa> !4w
<Oicebot> tusooa 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<alick> archl: 他还不行。。
<archl> Oicebot 好奇
<tfdetang> archl: 用语不标准
<renshen> !4w
<archl> tfdetang: 什么啊。我在造词啊
<Oicebot> renshen 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<alick> !4w
<archl> !4w
<Oicebot> alick 加入了游戏。目前玩家为ScarletWolf,tusooa,renshen,alick。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> tusooa已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<renshen> 我
<Oicebot> alick已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<renshen> 人参
<archl> renshen: 去跟bot说
<archl> renshen: 不是这里
<alick> renshen: 小窗口
<tusooa> renshen: /msg Oicebot ...
<DaBao> 各位好
<ScarletWolf> renshen: 在那个弹出窗口里输入
<archl> 大宝天天见
<Oicebot> renshen已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 人参，oicebot???在北京天安门练功。”[ID 1459 ]
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf,tusooa,renshen,alick 的游戏结束了。
<ScarletWolf> renshen: 标题是Oicebot的那个窗口
<archl> 啥牙。。。
<ScarletWolf> 谁知道。。。
<tfdetang> 这个要被和谐
<alick> DaBao: hi
<archl> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"archl发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<alick> 。。。
<renshen> 我弱爆了有木有 = =
<tusooa> !4w
<Oicebot> tusooa 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<alick> 重来重来
<ScarletWolf> !4w
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<renshen> !4w
<tfdetang> ！4w
<alick> !4w
<Oicebot> renshen 加入了游戏。目前玩家为archl,tusooa,ScarletWolf,renshen。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<DaBao> alick: (^_^)
<pocoyo> archlinux精疲力尽哪。
<pocoyo> !42
<lubotu2> The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<Oicebot> renshen已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> tusooa已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<Oicebot> archl已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 月明的后半夜，人参的老婆在就在这儿，#ubuntu-cn玩Galgame。”[ID 1460 ]
<Oicebot> archl,tusooa,ScarletWolf,renshen 的游戏结束了。
<^k^> Oicebot:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<archl> 。。。
<ScarletWolf> oicebot被老K禁言了。。。
<tfdetang> good
<ilovezoe> 论坛抽风了吗？.org.cn
<ScarletWolf> 光荣牺牲。。。
<archl> 为啥你们就不会搞些好词啊
<renshen> =口=
<ScarletWolf> archl: 什么叫好词？
<alick> 原来 lubotu2 好 ！
<archl> ScarletWolf: 正常对话说的。。。
 * tusooa 表示拿着神给的笨兔论坛加速，无压力
<ScarletWolf> archl: 。。。玩Galgame很不正常么？
<archl> !rppk tusooa
<archl> ScarletWolf: 额。我没玩过。
<renshen> 老婆表达了美好希望呦～
<tusooa> archl: 还没给-q
<ScarletWolf> archl: 都被禁言了，没用的。。。
<archl> ScarletWolf: 总是问什么是galgame。。。
<archl> ScarletWolf: 算了反正立刻就忘掉
<ScarletWolf> archl: Gal == Girl
<alick> 我爱北京天安门
<archl> ScarletWolf: 哦。
<ScarletWolf> archl: http://www.hudong.com/wiki/GalGame
<archl> ScarletWolf: 闲着没事干了玩那个。。。
<ScarletWolf> archl: 有些剧情很不错的。。
<archl> ScarletWolf: 恩。我溜
<alick> 。。
<ScarletWolf> archl: 感觉就跟能选择结局的动画差不多，动漫迷一般爱玩
<archl> ScarletWolf: 我小时侯想过，在大了就懒得理这些了。
<DaBao> 发现一个不错的 FireFox 扩展：Hide BookmarksBar，自动隐藏书签工具栏的
<archl> DaBao: 哦。为什么用那个呢。
<ScarletWolf> archl: 这个嘛，习惯不同，有人喜欢看电视剧，有人就喜欢看动漫。
<archl> ScarletWolf: 都不干的呢。
<archl> 哈哈
<DaBao> 喜欢就用呗
<archl> DaBao: 去吧。
<DaBao> 好
<alick> DaBao: 藏了之后怎么出来？
<alick> 老K发功了
<DaBao> 鼠标一放到地址栏就自动出来了
<DaBao> 有用空间能扩大一厘米算一厘米
<DaBao> （申明，我知道F11的）
<alick> 屏坏了，底部少了20多px的空间
<alick> 是花的
<DaBao> DNS有点问题了，又得折腾一下，暂闪一会儿。。。
<if_else> 各位兄台，昨天安装 无线驱动有个 initramfs-tools  安装失败之后
<if_else> 每次 aptitude 安装软件包都有：
<if_else> The following partially installed packages will be configured: initramfs-tools
<if_else>   initramfs-tools
<if_else> 安装其他软件包有好的关于这个包的一堆错误
<if_else> 请问如何修理？谢谢
<tusooa> if_else: paste上来。
<Jakalala> Sb的电信
<Jakalala> 没事搞破坏
<Jakalala> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: Jakalala 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  289386093
<ScarletWolf> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: ScarletWolf 加入游戏 (2/4)  289420359
<if_else> tusooa: 兄台：http://paste.xinu.at/N68V/
<Jakalala> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"Jakalala发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<Oicebot> 标题: stdin
<ScarletWolf> !4w
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<alick> !4w
<Oicebot> alick 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<renshen> !4w
<Oicebot> renshen 加入了游戏。目前玩家为Jakalala,ScarletWolf,alick,renshen。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<if_else> tusooa: 使用 aptitude search 软件包的标志位是 C
<if_else> · search initramfs-tools
<if_else> C   initramfs-tools                                   - tools for generating an initramfs
<Oicebot> renshen已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<tusooa> if_else: 你用了加密硬盘？
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<tusooa> cryptsetup:
<Oicebot> alick已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<tusooa> if_else: file $(which update-initramfs)
<if_else> tusooa: 没有
<if_else> tusooa: /usr/sbin/update-initramfs: POSIX shell script text executable
<tusooa> if_else: 那咋会有cryptsetup:的
<tusooa> if_else: 那paste上来
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: 。。。输入啊，老兄
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... Jakalala 还没输入呢。
<if_else> tusooa: 兄，我昨天安装 无线网卡驱动，要下载源码编译，结果 ubuntu 要下载这个包
<renshen> 难道被电信阴了= =？
<ScarletWolf> renshen: 他昨天晚上就这样。。。好几次
<if_else> tusooa: 没有成功，这个失败信息就每次 安装其他软件，都存在了
<renshen> ScarletWolf, 唉
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... Jakalala大约是睡着了吧，你们谁关心ta一下。
<if_else> tusooa: 是否是 软包冲突！
 * Oicebot 对if_else说：怎么可能。
<alick> 掉了怎么办？
<ScarletWolf> 算了，不玩了
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: 游戏已经结束, 原因 玩游戏的人发呆了 240 秒  289660546
<alick> ？
<ScarletWolf> alick: 这是另一个bot
<tusooa> if_else: 这问题，你可以试着reinstall下，或者先放着，等新版本。不用apt-get就行了
<Oicebot> 3分钟了... Jakalala迟迟没有输入,大家掐死ta吧。
<tusooa> !4w
<Oicebot> Jakalala,ScarletWolf,alick,renshen 的游戏结束了。
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"tusooa发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<if_else> tusooa: 兄，之前我有遇到国类似的情，不知这个是什么原因引起的？
<tusooa> if_else: 但是这两行很诡异，cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sda5
<tusooa> cryptsetup: WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab
<Oicebot> 1分钟了... 还没任何人报名吗...
<if_else> tusooa: 兄，使用 search 查询，软件包标志位是 C 代表 confilict？
<if_else> tusooa: 主要是，有个：The following partially installed packages will be configured:
<if_else> tusooa: 正常安装其他软件包，是没有这个提示的
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... tusooa真可怜...大家谁理一下ta吧。
<tusooa> if_else: 你可以aptitude之后按下?
<alick> Oicebot: zhen ke lian
<tusooa> if_else: C是没配置完成的意思。不是冲突
<alick>  !4w
<Oicebot> alick 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<tusooa> !4w
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<tusooa> !4w start
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<ScarletWolf> !4w
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<tusooa> !4w start
<Oicebot> tusooa 决定开启3人游戏模式。我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“地点 人物 事件”3个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> Oicebot已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<if_else> tusooa: 兄，这个软件，卸载有影响不
<tusooa> if_else: 肯定有的。
<if_else> tusooa: 兄，我 purge 一下
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<tusooa> if_else: 那可能会不能用新内核的。
<Oicebot> alick已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<Oicebot> tusooa已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 圣诞节那天的4点44分44秒，obama在太平间里等会儿，不急不急。”[ID 1461 ]
<Oicebot> tusooa,alick,ScarletWolf 的游戏结束了。
<ScarletWolf> ...
<whsailing> !4W
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"whsailing发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<tusooa> !4s
<tusooa> !4w
<Oicebot> tusooa 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<alick> !4w!
<ScarletWolf> !4w
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<Oicebot> alick 加入了游戏。目前玩家为whsailing,tusooa,ScarletWolf,alick。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> whsailing已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> tusooa已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<Oicebot> alick已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ ９月１０号，卡扎菲和他的女保镖们在火星北极地下300米怎么，又是输入的事件？？。”[ID 1462 ]
<Oicebot> whsailing,tusooa,ScarletWolf,alick 的游戏结束了。
<^k^> Oicebot:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<whsailing> ???
<ScarletWolf> 又牺牲了。。。
<if_else> tusooa: 兄，谢谢了
<whsailing> !dw
<whsailing> 有人玩否
<ilovezoe> 好吧。不抽风了。论坛加速程序不错。pac写法，是M$首创？
<ScarletWolf> whsailing: 机器人被禁言了
<alick> 这次之后估计就会被踢了吧
<tusooa> oink_hzhdn: !time
 * oink_hzhdn 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 09 日 星期五 22:35:56
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯
<whsailing> ＯＨ，no
<tusooa> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: tusooa 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  290187718
<whsailing> zhcon能输入五笔吗
<alick> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: alick 加入游戏 (2/4)  290210093
<ScarletWolf> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: ScarletWolf 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  290213093
<tusooa> whsailing: 别用zhcon.fbterm好
<tusooa> whsailing: zhcon有各种问题
<whsailing> fbterm又要怎样设置呢
<whsailing> 我也有装，但不怎样输入中文
<tusooa> whsailing: 有啥ucimf的。
<alick> 来个童鞋输 !ddw
<whsailing> 有木有
<fitha> 有
<fitha> 有是同鞋
<fitha> 偶是
<tusooa> fitha: !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: tusooa 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  290433671  290433671
<fitha> ddw啥意思哦
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: 游戏已经结束, 原因 玩游戏的人发呆了 240 秒  290453546
<fitha> 大哥哥
<tusooa> oink_hzhdn: ...
<tusooa> "发呆了 240 秒 "
<tusooa> .
<whsailing> 这个………………
<whsailing> 哎
<tusooa> 4min
<fitha> 好难懂啊
<alick> 唉，重开
<fitha> 偶是真的同鞋哇
<whsailing> 好吧，看看有什么好的公司去网投了
<whsailing> 要找工作的孩子伤不起啊
<alick> fitha: 输入 !ddw 试试
<fitha> 哦
<alick> 或者 !4dw
<alick> !4dw
<alick> 哦，错了
<ScarletWolf> ddw吧
<alick> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"alick发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<Oicebot> 1分钟了... 还没任何人报名吗...
<ScarletWolf> !4w
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<tusooa> !4w start
<tusooa> !4w start
<Oicebot> tusooa 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<Oicebot> tusooa 决定开启3人游戏模式。我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“地点 人物 事件”3个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> Oicebot已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> tusooa已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> alick已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 2012年12月11日黄昏，scarletwolf在别人家床上倒立。”[ID 1463 ]
<Oicebot> alick,ScarletWolf,tusooa 的游戏结束了。
<ScarletWolf> 为什么是我。。。
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 小盆宇中枪了啊
<ScarletWolf> 还好没有输入什么糟糕的事件。。
<Ucarenya> 。
<Ucarenya> 哎
<alick> 我是邪恶了些
<alick> [邪恶](  ‵▽′)ψ
<ScarletWolf> 2012的准确日期是12月几号来着？
<Ucarenya> 手机坏了。又要伤脑筋买手机了
<whsailing> Ucarenya：推荐诺基亚１０００
<whsailing> :-D
<Ucarenya> 想玩android啊
<alick> 9999999999999999999999999999999999
<ScarletWolf> lilydjwg: 仙子？
 * Oicebot 迷惑地看着乱敲数字的alick。
<alick> haha
<lilydjwg> 嗯，你是？
<ScarletWolf> lilydjwg: SnowWolf
<lilydjwg> ScarletWolf: SW?
<lilydjwg> ScarletWolf: 你这么多名字啊
<ScarletWolf> lilydjwg: 名字被占用了，没办法
<lilydjwg> ScarletWolf: 呃。。。
<jacoii> ScarletWolf: 注册你的昵称了吗？
<lilydjwg> ScarletWolf: 你注册了吗？
<ScarletWolf> jacoii: 这个注册了
<jacoii> 哦。。
<maya> 。。。。。。。
<lilydjwg> jacoii: 我注册了，但不记得密码了
<ScarletWolf> lilydjwg: 。。。
<jacoii> lilydjwg: 这个。。。
<jacoii> lilydjwg: 话说，irc没有找回密码的功能吗？
<lilydjwg> jacoii: 不知道。。。。
<whsailing> irc用注册的吗？？
<maya> lilydjwg: ~
<lilydjwg> whsailing: 可以注册而已
<tusooa> whsailing: 可以注册，也可以不注册
<jacoii> whsailing: 注册的话可以保留你想要的昵称嘛。。。。
<lilydjwg> 可是我忘记密码了怎么办呢？
<whsailing> 这样啊，那我这个用户名没人要吧，呵呵
<lilydjwg> 呀，我猜中了自己的密码！
<tusooa> .
<ScarletWolf> ....
<alick> lilydjwg: 说一下？
<lilydjwg> alick: 说什么？
<alick> lilydjwg: 别人看不到的，真的
<ScarletWolf> ...
<jacoii> lilydjwg: ......应该是你忽然间记起来了吧。。
<lilydjwg> jacoii: 不是，记不起的密码我都靠猜的
<whsailing> 我的密码是＊＊＊＊＊＊＊＊＊＊
<alick> IRC里敲自己的密码，别人看不到的，只能看到******
<jacoii> 中秋假期去迎新，各种悲剧。。。
<jacoii> lilydjwg: 哦。。。。
 * alick IRC里敲自己的密码，别人看不到的，只能看到****** hidden feature!
<lilydjwg> 所以登录新浪微博曾经是个非常痛苦的过程。。。。
<lilydjwg> alick: 我试试：*****************
<alick> lilydjwg: 你得到了它
<lilydjwg> 后来，我终于写了个 GreaseMonkey 脚本，自动登录新浪微博
<lilydjwg> 这才搞定了这个NC的微博
<alick> 这，您不会是穷举吧？
<lilydjwg> alick: 嗯。。。
<jacoii> lilydjwg: 分享下脚本呗
<fitha> why现在好多人都还不知道IRC
<fitha> 我也是前几天才知道的
<lilydjwg> jacoii: 我找找
<lilydjwg> 对了，这里怎么看在线的人？
<alick> fitha: 十年前吧，知道人比现在估计多
<fitha> 为什么
<alick> fitha: 那时国内有频道的，有聊天室
<fitha> 现在不是也有吗
<alick> 现在也许还在
<lilydjwg> jacoii: http://updl.lilydjwg.cjb.net:4321/dl/sinaautologin.user.js 自动登录到新浪微博
<maya> cfy: 乃来啦
<alick> 当时的东东 http://img.cn99.com/cn99/ircchat.html
<lilydjwg> 现在国内新闻组也没了。。
<^k^> ⇪ title: 奔腾聊天网络
<lilydjwg> 还有 telnet 的 bbs，好怀念啊～
<ScarletWolf> 斯坦福的 编程方法学 这门课怎么样？正在下载视频
<fitha> 你们现在多大啦
<fitha> 我才20
<lilydjwg> 这里怎么查看在线的人啊
<lilydjwg> help!!!
<lilydjwg> 木有人理我。。。
<alick> ScarletWolf: programming paradigm?
<fitha> 你能看到的就是在线人
<ScarletWolf> alick: 不清楚，反正是斯坦福的公开课
<alick> ScarletWolf: good
<ilovezoe> lilydjwg: 你够无聊呀。快去折腾wm吧。
<lilydjwg> fitha: 没命令？
<ScarletWolf> alick: 里面讲的似乎是java
<lilydjwg> ilovezoe: 怎么了？
<alick> ScarletWolf: 至少比国内强多了。
<fitha> wm啥啊
<alick> ScarletWolf: 哦？
<alick> lilydjwg: /help
<ilovezoe> lilydjwg: 刚刚。你说木有人理我。。。
<fitha> wm啥哦
<lilydjwg> ilovezoe: 那为什么要折腾 wm 呢？
<ScarletWolf> alick: Programming Methodology
<lilydjwg> /help
<alick> ScarletWolf: 哦，不是一个 :)
<ilovezoe> lilydjwg: wm耐折腾。
<alick> ScarletWolf: 我说的这个涉及 C,C++,lisp,python
<fitha> wm是什么呀偶要
<thorne> kmail 这个程序很蛋腾
<ScarletWolf> alick: 哦，看来不是一个。
<lilydjwg> ilovezoe: 不折腾它了，我今天早些时候就折腾出事了。。。。
<ScarletWolf> fitha: Window Manager
<thorne> 真的好疼
<alick> lilydjwg: 记得是 /names
<lilydjwg> alick: 哦，thx!
<fitha> wm网址是什么
<fitha> 给偶哇
<thorne> wm网址？
<ilovezoe> lilydjwg: 不要怕。向前冲。
<ilovezoe> fitha: 你可以wiki一下。
<fitha> wiki看不懂
<alick> http://news.163.com/11/0909/15/7DH5FFKI00014AED.html
<fitha> http://xwinman.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Window Managers for X
<lilydjwg> 为什么有些网址 ^k^ 不管？
<ScarletWolf> fitha: 有很多WM，比如gnome的metacity，还有openbox、xfwm之类。我知道的比较少。。。
<microcai> lilydjwg:  ^k^ 访问不了
<fitha> 哦
<lilydjwg> fitha: 为什么我用的 awesome 没有列出来呢。。。。
<fitha> 好深奥哇
<thorne> 就是一些选项而已
<thorne> 某是用的KDE
<ScarletWolf> lilydjwg: 抱歉，忘了。。。
<fitha> 偶用kde
<lilydjwg> ScarletWolf: 我说的是 fitha 的网址
<ScarletWolf> lilydjwg: 哦
<lilydjwg> microcai: ^k^ 在哪里？
<ScarletWolf> 有个e17不知道有人用过没
<fitha> 偶没网址
<lilydjwg> fitha: 你发的这个 http://xwinman.org/
<microcai> http://ifconfig.me/
<^k^> ⇪ title: What Is My IP Address? - ifconfig.me
<Oicebot> 标题: What Is My IP Address? - ifconfig.me
<lilydjwg> microcai: 。。。。
<lilydjwg> http://lilydjwg.is-programmer.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 依云's Blog
<Oicebot> 标题: 依云's Blog
<lilydjwg> 两个 bot？
<lilydjwg> 好玩～
<lilydjwg> http://lilydjwg.cjb.net:8081/
<^k^> ⇪ title: It works!
<alick> http://mirrors.tuna.tsinghua.edu.cn/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 清华大学开源镜像站
<Oicebot> 标题: 清华大学开源镜像站
<microcai> http://www.123cha.com
<Oicebot> 标题: IP查询 | 查IP地址 | ip数据库 | 手机号码归属地 | 邮政编码 | worldclock 世界时间 calendar 万年历 Google PageRank Alexa rank domain whois
<lilydjwg> 看来 ^k^ 是这个 69.164.194.183，HTTP 1.0，用的 UA 竟然是 IE 6。。。。。
<alick> e
<lilydjwg> ^k^: 你被我的 node.js 拒绝访问了，哈哈哈哈
<microcai> http://ifconfig.me/ip
<microcai> ^k^:  我看你怎么办！
<lilydjwg> 还是 Oicebot 聪明，用的是 Gecko 的 UA
<^k^> lilydjwg, 这是为什么？  ㍯ 
<lilydjwg> ^k^: 我用 node.js 架设的那个地址拒绝迅雷，顺带着把 IE 也干掉了吧
<microcai> cai@cai ~/workspace/getip $ ./getip   69.164.194.183
<fitha> http://ifconfig.me/打不开
<microcai> 美国
<microcai> 新泽西州亚特兰提克县阿布西肯市Linode有限责任公司
<microcai> cai@cai ~/workspace/getip $
<^k^> ⇪ title: What Is My IP Address? - ifconfig.me
 * microcai 大家对 ^k^ 的地址满意不？
<ilovezoe> x雷不会伪装成firefox吗？
<maya> ，。。。。。。。
<lilydjwg> ^k^: http://p.vim-cn.com/ckJ/js 你被这段代码 403 了～
<^k^> ⇪ title: Vinergy - CLI Pastebin within VimEnergy
<Oicebot> 标题: Vinergy - CLI Pastebin within VimEnergy
<lilydjwg> ilovezoe: 好像它还真不会 ;-)
<fitha> 对 ^k^ 的地址是什么
<microcai> fitha: 看上面
<microcai> 69.164.194.183
<fitha> 哦
<fitha> UA什么意思
<fitha> 偶是114.224.215.117
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板
<zmcbb30> iGoogle: 依依
<zmcbb30> fivesheep: 五羊
<Jacoii> lil 
<microcai> fitha:  江苏省无锡市
<microcai> fitha: 无锡啊
<fitha> 恩
<fitha> 这么神的
<fitha> 怎么测的啊
<alick> KK 在米国啊
<microcai> fitha:   ... ... 我写了个随时啥 ip 归属地的程序。
<fitha> vpn就行啦
<alick> 或者找了一米国代理
<microcai> alick: 新泽西州亚特兰提克县阿布西肯市Linode有限责任公司
<fitha> 哦
<lilydjwg> microcai: 我也有
<alick> microcai: 赞。v6行不？
<microcai> lilydjwg: 你到 googlecode 上弄的？ 我曾经放上去代码过. .. ...
<microcai> alick: 不好意思，这个数据库就只有  v4 的
<alick> microcai: QQWry？
<microcai> alick:  恩
<lilydjwg> microcai: 不知道，应该是的
<alick> microcai: 对问个问题，这个数据库怎么找最新的？
<fitha> 发现用IRC聊的都是高手
<fitha> 出来我
<microcai> alick: 下个 QQWry , 用 wine 执行一下，点击更新 ....
<fitha> 除了我
<lilydjwg> http://lilydjwg.cjb.net:8081/ip.php
<^k^> ⇪ title: Your IP address: 60.12.184.254
<microcai> alick: 然后就有 QQWry.dat 了
<lilydjwg> microcai: 不需要用 wine 啊，直接下载就可以了
<microcai> lilydjwg:  ?
<alick> microcai: 哦，好吧。俺就是找了个 qqwry.dat ~~
<microcai> lilydjwg: QQWry.dat 文件你到哪里下的？
<lilydjwg> microcai: 刚刚赶出来的
<Jacoii> fitha 
<lilydjwg> microcai: 等等，我找找，那个脚本里有写
<alick> lilydjwg: creator?
<microcai> lilydjwg:  牛。
<microcai> lilydjwg: 正好需要呢
<microcai> lilydjwg: 来吧
<lilydjwg> microcai: http://update.cz88.net/soft/qqwry.rar
<microcai> lilydjwg:  tks !!!
<lilydjwg> microcai: you are welcome
<lilydjwg> http://lilydjwg.cjb.net:8081/ip.php
<^k^> ⇪ title: Your IP address: 60.12.184.254
<moriramar> 請教一下，Partial record projection是個什麼特性？謝謝。
<alick> lilydjwg: 想问它总是最新的吗？
<lilydjwg> ^k^ 换 IP 了？
<^k^> lilydjwg, 我们都在谈论你的家乡。  ㍯ 
<lilydjwg> alick: 好像不总是。你可以丢个 cron job 每月更新下
<microcai> lilydjwg: 我就写了个 cli 工具，从 qqwry.dat 里双向查询 ip 归属地和用通配符查某地方所有的 ip 地址。
<fitha> <^k^> lilydjwg, 我们都在谈论你的家乡。  ㍯
<fitha> k是谁啊
<lilydjwg> microcai: 我这里也有一样的工具呢
<fitha> 怎么还有时间的
<microcai> lilydjwg: 哦？
<microcai> lilydjwg: 性能怎么样？！
<lilydjwg> microcai: 作者是 AutumnCat
<alick> 你们都开源吧
<lilydjwg> microcai: 性能没问题
<lilydjwg> microcai: 还是 bones7456 修改过的呢
<microcai> lilydjwg: 我的可是能在  0.01s 内从40多万记录里找出所有符合要求的数据哦 ～～～
<CyrusYzGTt>  http://lilydjwg.cjb.net:8081/ip.php
<CyrusYzGTt> http://lilydjwg.cjb.net:8081/ip.php
<microcai> lilydjwg: 本来是 boss 要求下写的，后来开源掉了。 还跨平台的 .... 跨平台万岁 ～～～ ～～～
<alick> 我直接把它丢给 stardict 和 pcmanx 了
<fitha> 高手云集的地方 除了IRC还有什么地方
<alick> fitha: LKML？
<microcai> lilydjwg: 错了， -O0 的情况下是  0.001s 内。
<microcai> fitha:  lkml
<lilydjwg> microcai: 查一条需要0.1秒，因为是Python。。。
<fitha> 哦
<microcai> lilydjwg:  ... ...
<microcai> lilydjwg: 是算法问题吧
<microcai> lilydjwg: 我原来查一条要 30s .. .. ...
<lilydjwg> microcai: 算法我就不清楚了
<microcai> lilydjwg: 死优化过的。
<lilydjwg> microcai: 不过载入肯定花了不少时间
<lilydjwg> fitha: 新闻组
<microcai> lilydjwg: 用了2分法。一次查找比较次数 < 40 次。自然就快了。
<lilydjwg> fitha: 对，还有邮件列表
<lilydjwg> microcai: 我看看去
<microcai> lilydjwg:   lkml
<lilydjwg> microcai: 是二分
<microcai> lilydjwg:  http://code.google.com/p/tellip/
<^k^> ⇪ title: tellip - FAST IP<-->location lookup program - Google Project Hosting
<fitha> lkml什么呀
<microcai> fitha:  Linux Kernel Mailing List
<fitha> 哦
<lilydjwg> microcai: Python 能达到这个速度已经够快了的。想当初我写的处理码表的工具，Python 版所用的时间是 C++ 版的 50 倍都不止
<microcai> lilydjwg:  ... ..
<microcai> lilydjwg:  python 凭什么这么慢啊
<lilydjwg> microcai: 不过那个 C++ 没用 readline 什么的。。。
<lilydjwg> microcai: 它做的事情太多了
<lilydjwg> microcai: 编译期的事都做了
<microcai> lilydjwg: 居然能比 javascript 还慢。
<lilydjwg> microcai: 你用 js 试过？
<lilydjwg> microcai: js 很不好用的
<microcai> lilydjwg: JS写虚拟机都可以。
<lilydjwg> microcai: Python 又不是不可以。。。。
<microcai> lilydjwg: 你写个试试。
<lilydjwg> microcai: 就连 var [a, b] = [1, 2] 这种语法都只有 spidermonkey 和 rhino 支持呢
<lilydjwg> microcai: 我不会不代表别人不能用它做到
<lilydjwg> microcai: 而且 js 的分号和逗号烦死人
<microcai> lilydjwg:  ... ...
<microcai> lilydjwg:  node.js .......
<microcai> 别告诉我有 node.py
<lilydjwg> microcai: node.js 怎么啦？
<microcai> lilydjwg: 没。
<microcai> lilydjwg: 这么说你写的python 代码比我写的 Cpp 代码慢了 100 倍？
<microcai> lilydjwg: 恩，非常不错。
<microcai> lilydjwg: 能用地名查ip么？ 那得多久？
<lilydjwg> microcai: 处理二进制文件 Python 似乎特别不给力
<microcai> lilydjwg: 原来如此。
<microcai> lilydjwg: 我是 mmap 直接映射进来的。
<lilydjwg> lilydjwg: 那个也是
<microcai> lilydjwg: 然后就是纯内存操作
<lilydjwg> microcai: 你会 windows 编程啊
<microcai> lilydjwg: ？ 为何不会？
<fitha> 我没cn群好热啊，，
<lilydjwg> microcai: iplookup.cpp:39:26: 错误：anonymous type with no linkage used to declare function ‘<匿名 struct>::_offset_::operator size_t()’ with linkage [-fpermissive]
<inuyasha> 这里有用python的么？弱问个简单的问题，如何把一个file以每32字节为一个元读成一个列表呀
<lilydjwg> inuyasha: 不求效率的话用 struct
<microcai> lilydjwg:  ... .. 你什么破编译器啊
<lilydjwg> inuyasha: 如果不用解包的话直接不断 f.read(32)
<microcai> lilydjwg: 我可是在 vc6 和 gcc 下编译通过的
<lilydjwg> microcai: g++ 啊。。。。。
<microcai> lilydjwg:  ... ...
<microcai> lilydjwg: 我试试
<lilydjwg> microcai: vc6。。。
<microcai> lilydjwg: 测试成功
<microcai> lilydjwg: 哦
<lilydjwg> microcai: clang++
<lilydjwg> microcai: 也不行
<lilydjwg> microcai: tellip.cpp:27:12: warning: conversion specifies type 'long' but the argument has type 'size_type' (aka 'unsigned int') [-Wformat]
<microcai>  lilydjwg 那个代码有问题的，我一直没上传正确的代码  5555555
<inuyasha> 想问下解包原理是什么呀？他怎么知道原来怎么打包的？用二进制查看器根本看不出来神马呀～
<cfy> a
<lilydjwg> microcai: 哦，clang 可以，不过有个目标没找到：make: *** 没有规则可以创建“all”需要的目标“libtellip”。 停止。
<microcai> lilydjwg:  只是警告吧？
<lilydjwg> microcai: 嗯
<lilydjwg> inuyasha: 当然是你自己指定啦
<iGlofe> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"iGlofe发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<microcai> inuyasha: 有 magic number
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<inuyasha> 冏～那不得靠猜
<iGlofe> !4w start
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<lilydjwg> microcai: 不会用。。。
<microcai> lilydjwg:  ?
<CyrusYzGTt> 靠
<inuyasha> 这么多的C type～
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... 还没其他人报名吗...(3缺1可以打 !4w start 强制开始，连三个人都没有的话……唉……)
<alick> microcai: 改天给个能编译过的代码吧
<microcai> alick: 马上能
<alick> 还有10分钟 :)
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... 还缺2个人啊...我要睡着了。
<lilydjwg> microcai: 你那个只是根据地址查IP的？
<Oicebot> 3分钟了... iGlofe真失败呀，人都喊不齐，散了吧。
<Oicebot> iGlofe,CyrusYzGTt 的游戏结束了。
<lilydjwg> Oicebot 在做什么？
<alick> 自暴自弃
<microcai> alick: lilydjwg 可以反查
<lilydjwg> microcai: how?
<psychologe> 打扰一下，有人能给我一个能用的在线代理救下急么？
 * microcai 可以了，svn up 吧
<psychologe> 搜的全不能用
<cfy> maya: 你还在？！
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 你別騷擾她，
<cfy> maya: 中秋放假了？
<microcai> lilydjwg: 自己把  QQWry.Dat 放到当前目录。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥？
<alick> microcai: 基本全替换了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 有俺在
<microcai> alick:  呵呵
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 没看到，你有啥作为啊
 * cfy afk
<microcai> psychologe: 能
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ skype
<lilydjwg> microcai: 然后呢？
<alick> microcai: test.cpp?
<microcai> alick:  ?
<lilydjwg> microcai: 你这 tellip 的 UI 似乎很 buggy 啊，还带缓冲区溢出漏洞。。。。
<microcai> lilydjwg:  ... alick  ...
<microcai> lilydjwg:  ... alick  ... 马上修复
<microcai> lilydjwg:  ... alick  ...  svn up
<psychologe> microcai, 能啥，一直用GAppProxy,最近也挂了
<microcai> lilydjwg:  cli 工具是自己用的
<alick> 太高效了
<microcai> lilydjwg: 主要是这个 class . 写给 boss 用的。
<luk_> 蛋疼的网速。。。。
 * Oicebot 舔了舔luk_。
<microcai> alick: 我觉得还能提速。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<alick> $./getip --help
<alick> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'char const*'
<alick> 已放弃
<alick> 不是，我是说fix很高效 XD
<microcai> alick: boss 忽悠我说，要每秒百万次被调用的，不能不高效，我就被忽悠着写了。
<microcai> alick: 没有这种用法吧
<microcai> alick: 直接 ./getip  ip
<microcai> alick: 直接 ./getip  国家名字 地区名字
<microcai> alick:  就可以了
<microcai> alick: 比如 ./getiip *温州* *网吧*
<microcai> alick: 就把温州所有的网吧的  ip 都纠出来了
<alick> ./getip *温州* *网吧*
<alick> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'char const*'
<alick> 已放弃
<maya> cfy: 是呀
<alick> lilydjwg: 你呢？
<microcai> alick: 当前目录下要有 QQWry.Dat .....
<alick> 哦，，，，，，，
<lilydjwg> >>> ./getip `myip`
<lilydjwg> 美国
<lilydjwg> 加利福尼亚州山景市谷歌公司DNS服务器
<lilydjwg> 这是怎么回事？
<microcai> lilydjwg: wow，膜拜，你是米国人啊
<inuyasha> python直接节读取文件的指定一行或指定一字节么？
<lilydjwg> microcai: 它好像根本没看到 `myip`。。。
<alick> 懂了
<microcai> lilydjwg: 怎么可能
<microcai> lilydjwg: 你的 myip 输出是虾米？
<lilydjwg> inuyasha: read(num_of_bytes)，readline()，读一行
<lilydjwg> microcai: 是我的IP呀
<microcai> lilydjwg: 多少？
<microcai> lilydjwg: 我查查
<CyrusYzGTt> >>> ./getip `myip`
<lilydjwg> microcai: 27.17.138.48
<CyrusYzGTt> ??
<microcai> lilydjwg:  中国
<microcai>  CZ88.NET
<inuyasha> lilydjwg: 这个我知道呀～我是说比如直接让他读第二行，或者从第二个字节起开始读N个字节这样～
<alick> $ip138 27.17.138.48 湖北省武汉市电信
<alick> $./getip 27.17.138.48 中国  CZ88.NET
<inuyasha> lilydjwg: 总不能只能循环一遍吧～
<microcai> lilydjwg: 你 echo `myip` 看看
<microcai> alick:  QQWry 的数据没有 ip138 的多啊！
<microcai> alick: 该死
<CyrusYzGTt> 魂淡
<alick> microcai: 不一定。你最开始那个linode公司，138就没
<microcai> alick: 那有更全面的么？ 还要能下载到数据文件的... ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 原來一說 魂淡， kk就 timeout了，，刷屏時機來了，，此時不爲，更待何時
<alick> ./getip 输出是 美国 加利福尼亚州山景市谷歌公司DNS服务器～～～
<microcai> 1
<microcai> 1
<microcai> 1
<microcai> 1
<microcai> 1
<microcai> 1
<microcai> 1
<microcai> 1
<microcai> 1
<Oicebot> 2
<microcai> 1
<microcai> 1
<Oicebot> 2
<Oicebot> 2
<Oicebot> 2
<Oicebot> 2
<microcai> 1
<microcai> 1
<Oicebot> 2
<microcai> 1
<Oicebot> 2
<Oicebot> 2
<Oicebot> 2
<Oicebot> 2
<Oicebot> 2
<Oicebot> 2
<ScarletWolf> ...
<Oicebot> 2
<Oicebot> 2
<alick> 。。。
<microcai> Oicebot: 你干嘛起哄啊
<ScarletWolf> 老k怎么了。。。
<lilydjwg> microcai: 原来是路由器没返回 IP 地址。。。
<microcai> lilydjwg: 我居然忘记了
<alick> microcai: 空输入还是返回help吧
<microcai> lilydjwg: 如果直接执行，就会去查  8.8.8.8 .....
<CyrusYzGTt> 清靜經
<CyrusYzGTt>     老君曰：大道無形，生育天地；大道無情，運行日月；大道無名，長養萬物。吾不知其名，強名曰道。
<CyrusYzGTt>     夫道者，有清有濁，有動有靜。天清地濁，天動地靜；男清女濁，男動女靜。降本流末，而生萬物。清者濁之源，動者靜之基。人能常清靜，天地悉皆歸。
<CyrusYzGTt>     夫人神好清，而心擾之；人心好靜，而慾牽之。常能遣其慾，而心自靜；澄其心，而神自清。自然六慾不生，三毒消滅。所以不能者，為心未澄，慾未遣也。能遣之者，內觀其心，心無其心；外觀其形，形無其形；遠觀其物，物無其物。三者既無，唯見於空。
<CyrusYzGTt>  
<CyrusYzGTt>     觀空亦空，空無所空。所空既無，無無亦無。無無既無，湛然常寂。寂無所寂，慾豈能生。慾既不生，即是真靜。真常應物，真常得性。常應常靜，常清靜矣！
<microcai> alick:  ui 不是我的重点啦
<CyrusYzGTt>     如此清靜，漸入真道。既入真道，名為得道。雖名得道，實無所得。為化眾生，名為得道。能悟之者，可傳聖道。
<CyrusYzGTt>     老君曰：上士無爭，下士好爭。上德不德，下德執德。執著之者，不明道德。  眾生所以不得真道者，為有妄心。既有妄心，即驚其神。既驚其神，即著萬物。既著萬物，即生貪求。既生貪求，即是煩惱。煩惱妄想，憂苦身心，便遭濁辱，流浪生死，常沉苦海，永失真道。
<CyrusYzGTt>  
<microcai> alick: 我的重点是那个 engine ....
<alick> microcai: 好吧
<CyrusYzGTt>     真常之道，悟者自得。得悟道者，常清靜矣！
<microcai> alick: QQWry 自带的查询程序性能在我的程序面前完败的／
<alick> :)
<alick> 困了，闪
<microcai> alick:  8
<CyrusYzGTt> 太上曰：祸福无门，惟人自召；善恶之报，如影随形。
<CyrusYzGTt> 　　是以天地有司过之神，依人所犯轻重，以夺人算。算减则贫耗，多逢忧患，人皆恶之，刑祸随之，吉庆避之，恶星灾之，算尽则死。
<CyrusYzGTt> 　　又有三台北斗神君，在人头上，录人罪恶，夺其纪算。又有三尸神，在人身中，每到庚申日，辄上诣天曹，言人罪过。月晦之日，灶神亦然。
<CyrusYzGTt> 　　凡人有过，大则夺纪，小则夺算。其过大小，有数百事，欲求长生者，先须避之。
<CyrusYzGTt> 　　是道则进，非道则退；不履邪径，不欺暗室；积德累功，慈心于物；忠孝友悌，正己化人；矜孤恤寡，敬老怀幼；昆虫草木，犹不可伤。宜悯人之凶，乐人之 善，济人之急，救人之危。见人之得，如己之得；见人之失，如己之失。不彰人短，不炫己长，遏恶扬善，推多取少。受辱不怨，受宠若惊，施恩不求报，与人不追 悔。
<CyrusYzGTt> 　　所谓善人，人皆敬之，天道佑之，福禄随之，众邪远之，神灵卫之，所作必成，神仙可冀。欲求天仙者，当立一千三百善。欲求地仙者，当立三百善。
<lilydjwg> 我也该睡觉了，拜～
<ScarletWolf> ....
<CyrusYzGTt> 苟或非义而动，背理而行；以恶为能，忍作残害；阴贼良善，暗侮君亲；慢其先生，叛其所事；诳诸无识，谤诸同学；虚诬诈伪，攻讦宗亲；刚强不仁，狠戾自 用。
<CyrusYzGTt> 　　是非不当，向背乖宜；虐下取功，谄上希旨；受恩不感，念怨不休；轻蔑天民，扰乱国政；赏及非义，刑及无辜；杀人取财，倾人取位；诛降戮服，贬正排贤； 凌孤逼寡，弃法受赂；以直为曲，以曲为直；入轻为重，见杀加怒；知过不改，知善不为；自罪引他，壅塞方术；讪谤圣贤，侵凌道德。
<CyrusYzGTt> 　　射飞逐走，发蛰惊栖；填穴覆巢，伤胎破卵；愿人有失，毁人成功；危人自安，减人自益；以恶易好，以私废公；窃人之能，蔽人之善；形人之丑，讦人之私； 耗人货财，离人骨肉；侵人所爱，助人为非；逞志作威，辱人求胜；败人苗稼，破人婚姻。
<CyrusYzGTt> 　　苟富而骄，苟免无耻；认恩推过，嫁祸卖恶；沽买虚誉，包贮险心；挫人所长，护己所短；乘威迫胁，纵暴杀伤；无故剪裁，非礼烹宰；散弃五谷，劳扰众生； 破人之家，取其财宝；决水放火，以害民居；紊乱规模，以败人功；损人器物，以穷人用。
<CyrusYzGTt> 　　见他荣贵，愿他流贬；见他富有，愿他破散；见他色美，起心私之；负他货财，愿他身死；干求不遂，便生咒恨；见他失便，便说他过；见他体相不具而笑之， 见他才能可称而抑之。
<CyrusYzGTt> 　　埋蛊厌人，用药杀树；恚怒师傅，抵触父兄；强取强求，好侵好夺；掳掠致富，巧诈求迁；赏罚不平，逸乐过节；苛虐其下，恐吓于他，
<ScarletWolf> k不在，这里乱翻天了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 　　怨天尤人，呵风骂雨；斗合争讼，妄逐朋党；用妻妾语，违父母训；得新忘故，口是心非；贪冒于财，欺罔其上；造作恶语，谗毁平人；毁人称直，骂神称正； 弃顺效逆，背亲向疏；指天地以证鄙怀，引神明而鉴猥事。
<CyrusYzGTt> 　　施与后悔，假借不还；分外营求，力上施设；淫欲过度，心毒貌慈；秽食喂人，左道惑众；短尺狭度，轻秤小升；以伪杂真，采取奸利；压良为贱，谩蓦愚人； 贪婪无厌，咒诅求直。
<CyrusYzGTt> 　　嗜酒悖乱，骨肉忿争；男不忠良，女不柔顺；不和其室，不敬其夫；每好矜夸，常行妒忌；无行于妻子，失礼于舅姑；轻慢先灵，违逆上命；作为无益，怀挟外 心；自咒咒他，偏憎偏爱。
<CyrusYzGTt> 　　越井越灶，跳食跳人；损子堕胎，行多隐僻；晦腊歌舞，朔旦号怒；对北涕唾及溺，对灶吟咏及哭；又以灶火烧香，秽柴作食；夜起裸露，八节行刑；唾流星， 指虹霓；辄指三光，久视日月；春月燎猎，对北恶骂；无故杀龟打蛇。
<CyrusYzGTt> 　　如是等罪，司命随其轻重，夺其纪算，算尽则死。死有余辜，乃殃及子孙。又诸横取人财者，乃计其妻子家口以当之，渐至死丧。若不死丧，则有水火盗贼、遗 亡器物、疾病口舌诸事，以当妄取之值。又枉杀人者，是易刀兵而相杀也。取非义之财者，譬如漏脯救饥、鸩酒止渴，非不暂饱，死亦及之。
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 把西游记发过来吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 　　夫心起于善，善虽未为，而吉神已随之。或心起于恶，恶虽未为，而凶神已随之。其有曾行恶事，后自改悔，诸恶莫作，众善奉行，久久必获吉庆，所谓转祸为 福也。
<CyrusYzGTt> 故吉人语善、视善、行善，一日有三善，三年天必降之福。凶人语恶、视
<ScarletWolf> 回来了。。。
 * Oicebot 跟 ScarletWolf 握手:“胡汉三，欢迎回来！”
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 继续:P
<tfdetang> 我靠，什么情况，一切回来看就看到 CyrusYzGTt 在刷屏
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<mayli> ..
 * mayli sleep
<CyrusYzGTt> 想不到，，斷綫回來，竟然看到KK。。心虛了
<CyrusYzGTt> 故吉人语善、视善、行善，一日有三善，三年天必降之福。凶人语恶、视恶、行恶，一日有三恶，三年天必降之祸。胡不勉而行之？
<ilovezoe> !time
 * oink_hzhdn 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 10 日 星期六 00:41:00
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<ilovezoe> 教师节了。唉
<maya> 碎叫~
<maya> 各位晚安~
<Oicebot> 晚安,做个好梦, maya姑娘
<maya> 恩。。。。。
<croner> test
<^k^> croner, ....  ㍙ 
<^k^>  06:04
<MeaCulpa_> .
<tusooa> `new
<tusooa> Oicebot: 你咋又来
#ubuntu-cn 2011-09-10
<tusooa> anyone here?
<roylez_> tusooa: 兔兔早
<tusooa> .
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 主席中秋不带小孩出去玩啊
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 你又不是不知道状况
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 而且在下雨
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 北京也下雨
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: sigh, 我现在也只能在家，那都不敢去
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 咋啦
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 待产
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 第二个娃？
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 第一个啊
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: ...
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: o..
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 总之恭喜了
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: thx :)
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 等着过苦日子吧 :) 睡眠不足，屎尿齐飞
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: lol
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 估计1-2年后我的身材就标准了
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 现在没去医院吗？
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 还没
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 预产期哪天阿？
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 预产期是15号
<roylez_> 医院还是早点去好。占个坑也是好的。万一在家事发，去了医院连床都没有，那就糟糕了
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 医院那边都已经弄好了，随时去都有床
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 那就无所谓了
<archl> freeflyi1g: 恭喜了
<freeflyi1g> archl: thx
<MaskRay> 求一份 .procmailrc
<roylez_> MaskRay: ...
<roylez_> MaskRay: 你怎么半路杀出来了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 早
<MeaCulpa> 早去医院不接受的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 还是你有经验
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 在上课了，Berkerly的讲义...
<whsailing> 早
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: Case跑疵了，lspath hang
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 环境搭错，4口的HBA...
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • rhythmbox-0.13.3 的编译问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344730 rhythmbox的./configure 完全没问题，但是到make的时候就出现如下错误： xsltproc -o rhythmbox-C.omf --stringparam db2omf.basename rhythmbox --stringparam db2omf.format 'docbook' --stringparam db2omf.dtd "-//OASIS//DTD DocBook XML V4.1.2//EN" --stringparam db2omf.lang C --stringparam db2omf.omf_dir "/usr/ ...
 * archl 吃饭时回答论坛问题一圈
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<thinking> 大家好，第一次来这里，我想深入学习ubuntu,大家有什么好的书籍可以推荐一下？
<MeaCulpa> thinking: 英语语法
<archl> thinking: Ubuntu没啥可以学的。
<archl> thinking: 需要时再学就好了。
<MeaCulpa> thinking: 哦，语法没用，看新概念，三L吧
<archl> thinking: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=340968
<thinking> 为啥这么说啊，感觉挺深奥的阿
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 信息
<archl> thinking: 因为学一堆不需要的干吗。
<ScarletWolf> thinking: 想深入学习，弄点难安装的发行版试试吧
<thinking> 关键是没开始学呢，不知道什么需要，什么不需要，以及重要的程度
<archl> thinking: 恩。好吧。你想要做什么。
<thinking> 编程点小程序，还想自己建立一个网站
<archl> thinking: 哦。去debian算了。
<archl> thinking: 也可以ubuntu，用LTS，10.04 :D
<ScarletWolf> thinking: Fedora好了:D
<archl> thinking: 我的建议。
<thinking> debian相比ubuntu的优势在哪？
<archl> thinking: 稳定。
<archl> thinking: 规范
<thinking> ubuntu感觉也挺稳定的，您说的规范不太懂
<Houge_Langley> 初学者不建议使用fedora，selinux可有的折腾，尤其还需要架设网站，不架网站关闭了selinux就可以，建议还是从ubuntu开始，遇到问题多到论坛和IRC问一问基本就慢慢开始学习了，书个人觉得先找到路子切入以后再看会比较好。而且有些东西实属无法适时跟进的。
<archl> thinking: 怕你装一堆PPA的东西 :D
<Houge_Langley> 实属打错了，是“书是”
<archl> thinking: Debian新的稳定版比Ubuntu真正的稳定版要新。
<archl> thinking: 算了，你用Ubuntu吧。
<archl> thinking: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/首页 资料库在这里，你自己找自己要的
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文
<sikao_lfs> 内核官方网站什么时候好啊？今天能访问。但是还没恢复。。。。。。。
<archl> sikao_lfs: 不是去了github了吗？
<thinking> ubuntu真正的稳定版是哪个版本？不是11.04吗？
<archl> thinking:  10.04.
<thinking> 明白了，是长期支持版阿
<archl> thinking:
<archl> :D
<thinking> 那对于日常应用来说，debian怎样？
<archl> thinking: 不如Ubuntu的外界支持广泛。
<archl> thinking: 更稳定。
<archl> thinking: 算了发布方式也不一样。比很麻烦。我不想说了。
<thinking> 明白了，谢谢arch1仁兄
<CyrusYzGTt> http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/extending_12.00-1060/opera-next-12.00-1060.x86_64.rpm
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你个家伙。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 幹麼？？
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 发这么迟到的包干吗。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ..這是修訂版，，12.00
<Houge_Langley> CyrusYzGTt: 不建议使用这个版本，字体问题，还有界面问题在gnome3下表现不好，KDE还行。
<CyrusYzGTt> Houge_Langley§ 我沒有說用，，我用11.51...這是給神用的，神是opera小白
<lainme> archl: 你在n900上用irc么？
<archl> lainme: 没有。
<archl> lainme: 用过。
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 美人，你有 skype麼，，
<lainme> archl: 以前用过？有能方便得tab能自动滚屏的么
<archl> lainme: 有tab键么——irssi吧。
<lainme> archl: 哦。。。
<archl> lainme: 那个xchat纯属坑人。。。
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • awk编程的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344743 lab.data文件是 Code: Mike Harrington:[510] 548-1278:250:100:175 Christian Dobbins:[408] 538-2358:155:90:201 Susan Dalsass:[206] 654-6279:250:60:50 Archie McNichol:[206] 548-1348:250:100:175 Jody Savage:[206] 548-1278:15:188:150 Guy Quigley:[916] 343-6410:250:100:175 Dan Savage:[406] 298-7744:450:300:275 Nancy McNeil:[206] 548-1278:250:8 ...
<lainme> archl: 确实。。
<lainme> archl: irggu也坑人，不滚屏
<archl> lainme: 内置的协议那个我不会用。
<archl> lainme: 所以我就再电脑上用IRC了，毕竟我没有你那样全域覆盖的网络。
 * archl 冷。
<archl> lainme: 你开启了 extra-devel 了吗？
<lainme> archl: 恩，开了
<archl> lainme:  有没有感觉不稳定/变慢了？
<lainme> archl: 没有
<archl> lainme:谢了， 那么就是我装的软件太杂类
<sikao_lfs> 重大发现。。。。。。。linux藏A片非常有效.......哈哈哈。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<archl> sikao_lfs: 都一样吧。只要加密，什么都一样。
<Jakalala> sikao_lfs: What?
<moriramar> Long time no update...
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-10 11:07:00 +0800
<sikao_lfs> 我单位电脑里下载的A片,没被人发现过。专用下载啊，而且他们还正常使用。。。。。根本无法发现.我也没加密。对付小白隐藏的非常好。
<link307> 不是一样的吗？
<sikao_lfs> 唯一麻烦的是。刚有人打电话。硬盘用光了。。。。。。
<link307> 哈哈
<sikao_lfs> 还都不知道怎么用掉的。
<link307> 还有为嘛不会被发现额
<link307> 同样文件啊
<link307> 又没加密
<Jakalala> sikao_lfs: 你藏了多大？
<sikao_lfs> 不清楚啊。我只要找到文件就登录上去，让他下。这下着下着就满了。他们也只能用个权限低的浏览网页吧了。
<sikao_lfs> 好了。做饭去了。886
<Jakalala> ChanServ: !time
 * oink_hzhdn 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 10 日 星期六 11:14:17
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-10 11:20:10 +0800
<MaskRay> 求一份过滤 google groups 的 procmailrc
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • HP G4本装10.04LTS成功，原机自带F11一键恢复功能消失了~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344745 按网上教程，先删除HP_TOOLS分区，再把c盘分出30G装10.04，然后生成启动菜单双系统完全成功，但原机的F11功能消失，请教下有办法恢复吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tonytea — 2011-09-10 11:22
<MaskRay> roylez_: 上个网真困难
<dungeon_archl> MaskRay: 为啥？
<dungeon_archl> roylez_: 主席今天好啊。。。现在我宁可热也不愿挨冻了。
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: 可怜的娃
<dungeon_archl> roy
<imtxc> 哎。。
<imtxc> 请问大伙有做数学建模的没？
<CyrusYzGTt> 沒有，，如果你用cuda編寫，，我可以幫你計算一小部分數據，，我的顯卡不好，只能一點
<imtxc> 数据比较多，比较难处理。。。
<imtxc> 也就最短路径问题，可是 很多组数据
<imtxc> 就是不知道矩阵有什么好的办法输入没有。
<Pwnna> ........
<Pwnna> array(array)
<imtxc> 或者，我现在有各个点的编号，X,Y坐标，请问用什么软件做出公路连接图呢，都是直线。
<Pwnna> N-D array = N-D Matrix
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 貌似linux有個強大的計算器，能夠計算陣列的
<dungeon_archl> NoIE:  http://springrts.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=22283 lol
<imtxc> 我的电脑现在不在旁边，用的教室里面的win
<^k^> ⇪ title: The Spring Project • View topic - Kaisers Lego Thread - Lego v2 Released
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 有圖形的，也有cli的
<dungeon_archl> imtxc: 去gnu.org找找
<NoIE> dungeon_archl: 纸模？有伟基利的吗？
<MaskRay> dungeon_archl: 您是？
<dungeon_archl> MaskRay:  archl
<imtxc> 给出的图比较模糊，也不好确定点的编号，因此找一个软件，可以根据现有的XY 坐标，生成公路图。
<dungeon_archl> NoIE: 乐高啊。
<MaskRay> dungeon_archl: o
<NoIE> dungeon_archl: 好像不是纸模。
<dungeon_archl> NoIE: 纸模是什么。。。
<NoIE> dungeon_archl: 纸做的模型。
<dungeon_archl> NoIE: 这个是Spring社区里有人搞的做模型的方法。
<dungeon_archl> NoIE: 就是拼乐高积木
<NoIE> dungeon_archl: 哦。。。
<NoIE> 我的英语还不过关。
<dungeon_archl> NoIE: 这种方式效率就高了。
<NoIE> dungeon_archl:
<NoIE> http://maitianmayi.cn/archives/papercraft-sites.html
<NoIE> http://silvanho.pixnet.net/blog/post/23277933-3d%E7%B4%99%E6%A8%A1-1%3A66-%E8%98%87%E8%81%AFmi-28%E6%88%B0%E9%AC%A5%E7%9B%B4%E5%8D%87%E6%A9%9F-havoc-
<^k^> ⇪ title: 麦田蚂蚁 – 最新网站推荐，免费资源下载 » 100个纸模型网站推荐
<dungeon_archl> NoIE: 我小时都很少上色的木头型，或者简单的纸模。没这样的:D
<dungeon_archl> NoIE: 如果是日本那样的模型，小姑娘穿的奇怪服饰。。。拼凑起来就能给我妹妹玩了。
<dungeon_archl> Pwnna: 睡醒？
<Pwnna> ?
<Pwnna> 马上要睡觉了
<Pwnna> 上网看一下
<Pwnna> 00:00
<Pwnna> 00：01
<dungeon_archl> Pwnna: 哦。
<tusooa> echo *
<yao_ziyuan> guys, i feel depressed, because the free world can't liberate china or north korea without bad consequences. for example, north korea would bombard south korea when attacked; china would nuke japan or south korea or even its own people when attacked.
<dungeon_archl> Adobe Flash has come to an iPad or iPhone, Adobe Flash Media Server 4.5 and Adobe Flash Access 3.0
<dungeon_archl> 这是云吗。。
 * dungeon_archl 可以打骚扰电话:D
<Hoxily> !time
 * oink_hzhdn 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 10 日 星期六 12:05:50
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<rothsdad> l
<rothsdad> quit
<yao_ziyuan> regarding north korea, i think the best scenario is that south korea holds a nationwide air defense drill, and when citizens all go into air defense shelters, south korea and its allies launch a pre-emptive attack to neuter north korea's military power.
<yao_ziyuan> china is actually easier. the free world already holds many sons and daughters of china's leaders.
<yunfan> yao_ziyuan: lol
<dungeon_archl> yunfan:  so you understand why now
<dungeon_archl> yunfan: the free world want money from China gov
<yunfan> dungeon_archl: they always want
<tusooa> echo *
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<tusooa> say for glob '*';
<ScarletWolf> yao_ziyuan: exactly. lol
<dungeon_archl> lol Chatzilla seems have separate process
<tusooa> *** dungeon_archl is New Now Know How
<dungeon_archl> ee这家伙从这里跑了去逛论坛。
<CyrusYzGTt> ee老年癡呆，要去找回記憶
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 挂机的挂挂
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<link307> 一大放假学校里就冷清
<link307> 唉～
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线网的问题.(有时候可以连接上,有时候搜索不到) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344754 RT. Ubuntu 11.04 有时候机子可以搜索到寝室的无线网,就可以连接上.但,有时候启用无线了,也搜索不到寝室的无线网. 重启一下,又可以了. 请问,这个是怎么回事呢? 应该不会是驱动的问题吧... 统计信息: 发表于  ...
<tusooa> https://twitter.com/tusooa/status/112394336620130304
<yangnew> 求一个最短路径算法？
<yangnew> 自己 的太繁琐。。。。
<wxm> yangnew, 你用的什么算法
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<yangnew> 佛洛依德 递归。
<yangnew> 数学建模  92个节点 。
<wxm> 最短路径的算法有很多,根据使用环境来选择. 你最好谷歌下
<yangnew> 好。
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • webqq仿tint2? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344756 哈哈，今天忽然发现webqq的图标托盘和tint2非常相似，时间显示没调，不然就一样了。 灌水，居然没找着地方。 统计信息: 发表于 由 vinoca — 2011-09-10 13:41
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... nngx, 上过一个学期网络，还要上一个学期TCPIP
<bluek> 我问一下啊
<bluek> blue@blue-laptop:/usr/lib/purple-2$ rm -f libqq.so
<bluek> rm: cannot remove `libqq.so': Permission denied
<bluek> 为什么删不掉？
<bluek> 没权利，汗
<yunfan> gebjgd: 在不在？
<ofan> 为毛这么安静
<yangnew> 都午休了。
<gebjgd> 周末了还有谁在网上挂着
<ofan> 睡觉去.
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 你还午睡？
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 有。。。
<yunfan> gebjgd: ???
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 把ubuntu安装到硬盘和U盘——超简单！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344759 搜了不少安装方面的文章，重装了几次，还是觉得下面的方法最简单，一个镜像，一张CD，不用更改什么，基本一次就搞定，适合懒人使用。 下载ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso到硬盘。 用UltraISO软件把它记录到CD。 从CD启动电脑， ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 鄙人
<yunfan> gebjgd: 杂不说话？
<dungeon_archl> 开溜
<Houge_Langley> 各位朋友注意下自己的evolution里的DigiNotar证书，是不是已经没有勾选“信任”了？！
<CyrusYzGTt> ..不用evo好久了，現在用thunderbird
<Houge_Langley> CyrusYzGTt: 也帮忙看看雷鸟，雷鸟占用资源比较高，所以，朋友你懂的～
<CyrusYzGTt> Houge_Langley§ ..我thunderbird佔用內存很低的，，6.02的版本
<link307> 宿舍里几个要打cs  请问怎么健局域网
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 大家看看，这个是怎么实现的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344760 Screenshot-1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 baker — 2011-09-10 14:39
<link307> win7
<Houge_Langley> CyrusYzGTt: 内存不重要，重要的是CPU
<Houge_Langley> CyrusYzGTt: 我的也是那个版本，好像～总之用的是fedora update test的源
<CyrusYzGTt> Houge_Langley§ ..也沒有影響，，反而都是 chrome都佔用超過4G
<CyrusYzGTt> Houge_Langley§ 嗯，我也是
<CyrusYzGTt> Houge_Langley§ 不過，有部分內存佔用是gnome-shell引起的，不知道是不是我開機超過3天的原因
<Houge_Langley> CyrusYzGTt: chrome我只用它打开三个网站，facebook，Google和Hotot for chrome
<lainme> 我机子上thunderbird的占用都进不了前5
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 嗯，我也是，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 都是 chrome佔用最多，，cpu也是
<steelgeek> hahaha
<Houge_Langley> CyrusYzGTt: 我的chrome不看YouTube会很安静。
<lainme> cpu 0.1%, mem 3.3%
<CyrusYzGTt> Houge_Langley§ 哦
<Houge_Langley> lainme: 不，是thunderbird刷邮件的时候的CPU占用率
<CyrusYzGTt> Houge_Langley§ ..沒有影響，，你是不是某些東西設置出錯了
<Houge_Langley> CyrusYzGTt: 那是绝对不可能的，;-)
<gebjgd> Houge_Langley, 你不用，就没有占用率了。cpu就是用的
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀CPU潔癖
<lainme> Houge_Langley: 你一直刷？大概会到3~4%
<CyrusYzGTt> imap可以根據需要閱讀的下載
<CyrusYzGTt> 或者離綫瀏覽功能一次下載，不過我不推薦。。
<dungeon_archl> Ubuntu论坛里有如此多 OpenSuse用户。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/posting.php?sid=3226d286f419b4f156a484de3be2814d
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 信息
<widon> 有没有根据电脑，自动配置linux内核的工具啊
<CyrusYzGTt> make genconfig
<sikao_lfs> 太够呛了。git这个东西今天才学。怎么取出历史版本啊？搞lfs不需要linux内核最新版本
<sikao_lfs> 多了933M的东西。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ lfs不是有個自動構建最新版的fork麼？？
<dungeon_archl> widon: 一直都是自动的。
<widon> dungeon_archl, 我直接执行了make menuconfig就可以直接开始编译了吗？
<dungeon_archl> widon: 不知道。
<dungeon_archl> widon:  :D
<widon> dungeon_archl, ...哪自动怎么解释。。
<dungeon_archl> widon: 我理解错误了。
<widon> dungeon_archl, 他知道我用什么显卡吗？
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 不懂。我每次都是根据官方网站玩的。没搞最新版本。目前在搞lfs6.8版本啊.我从6.3开始。慢慢玩。。。。。还没追求过最新的。。。。
<qinglingquan> 字体管理、查看一般用什么软件？
<CyrusYzGTt> ..好吧，那麼你繼續自己構建，我也專心研究fedora
<dungeon_archl> widon: 我觉得是自动的，因为linux系统随意移动自动识别识别变化的硬件环境。
<dungeon_archl> qinglingquan: 直接看。
<dungeon_archl> qinglingquan: 干嘛用啊？
<widon> dungeon_archl, 我觉得这是应为他把所有东西都编译进去了啊
<qinglingquan> dungeon_archl: 直接怎么看？我就是想预览字型
<dungeon_archl> qinglingquan: 预览的话没有什么很好的。
<dungeon_archl> qinglingquan: 就看你在哪里用了。
<dungeon_archl> qinglingquan: inkscape用的话，直接inkscape
<sikao_lfs> widon: 你搜索一下make localconfig
<dungeon_archl> qinglingquan: font-manager 是管理工具，但预览很慢。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..我想起了那句 吃玻璃不傷身體
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 2氧化硅。
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 吃沙子不伤身
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 那個字體瀏覽軟件的句子
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 沙子也不是純淨的，，還有雜質
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 杂质也是其他无机盐。
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 植物都吃了，你吃不
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 所以沙子很難構建成生命體
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 我間接吃到了，，吃植物
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 因为构成生命体的是杂质。
<qinglingquan> dungeon_archl: 哦,我看了看有个fonty python,安装有点大.
<sikao_lfs> 超人。。。。。。。。。。
<dungeon_archl> qinglingquan: GTK的font-manager ，qt的角fontmartix
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 可是 雜質也有對於某個爲基礎的生命體有害的，例如 羰基
<dungeon_archl> qinglingquan: 找软件去 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Qref/Apps
<^k^> ⇪ title: Qref/Apps - Ubuntu中文
<widon> sikao_lfs, 信息很少啊。。。
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧，你呼吸就有很多有害的
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 我们时刻和病菌作战
<qinglingquan> dungeon_archl: 好的,谢谢.:)
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 我有時會懷疑 羰基生命體會向高穩定分子結構進化
<widon> sikao_lfs, 我先一项项看吧，当学习了
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 随意，我不在意了，让专家们研究这些。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 也是，所以會生病就是雜質引起的，也是淬鍊身體用處
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 把信任交付给别人。
<aj2009> 谁学习Ruby&Rails的？
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 好吧，，
<CyrusYzGTt> aj2009§ 不會，但是我試用metasploit有需要安裝過，，還有大小眼以前的代碼，，不過代碼沒了
<sikao_lfs> widon: 我找不到原来的我看的那个帖子了。但是ubuntu中文论坛有篇类似的。我当时也参考了一下。但是没有根据他的来。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=110461
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 信息
 * dungeon_archl 正在改 Kernel Panic配置文件。
 * CyrusYzGTt 已經差不多超過兩天沒有關機或者重啓了
<dungeon_archl> 信任。信任。
 * dungeon_archl 已经没有信用了。
<dungeon_archl> 看到nokia的项目 qtwebkit
<CyrusYzGTt> ... dungeon_archl 你幹麼？整天。。。信任。。你是不是被銀行追債了
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 不是。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 好吧，說不說由你，反正你會說的
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 我没有信用。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ ,,看來你受打擊了，，不會是關於感情的吧，別問我，，我還沒有戀愛過
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 一样啊。我也没恋爱过
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 我也没啥感情上的事情，就是没信任。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 好吧，我不八卦了，，你。。不要在這刷屏，，
<dungeon_archl> http://developer.qt.nokia.com/wiki/Building_Qt_5_from_Git_SimplifiedChinese
<^k^> ⇪ title: Building Qt 5 from Git SimplifiedChinese | Qt Wiki | Qt Developer Network
<dungeon_archl> 好快。。。QT5的中文指导。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ ...好吧，我在用QT4
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 给大家普及一个小知识，grub自动记忆上次启动的系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344765 FreeBSD是默认有这个功能的 Ubuntu却默认没有，我觉得不妥 /etc/default/grub里面 GRUB_DEFAULT=0 改成 GRUB_DEFAULT=saved 在下面加一句 GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true 这一句是为了fix grub2 的一个bug，即使没有此Bug, 加上也没关系。 update-grub  ...
<archl> 这样吧。
<archl> 失败了。。。
<archl> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/28481/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Idea #28481: "Comfort New User by voice, and matching system" - Ubuntu brainstorm
<archl> 谁想去看就看吧。。。
<slacker_HD> Hello everybody
<xiangfu> hello slacker_HD
<whsailing> coming in
<alsotang1> haha
<whsailing> linux-3.0解压中…………
<CyrusYzGTt> ..用git 不是很方便麼
<wolftankk> hi
<^k^> wolftankk, 好  ㍩ 
<archl> hi
<archl> !4w
<^k^> archl, 好  ㍩ 
<archl> 你好 ^k^
<wolftankk> ^k^ is a bot
<^k^> wolftankk, 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<wolftankk> nice
<xiaoy> !4w
<archl> !4w
<archl> 行了。
<archl> 1个小时后改完 Kernel Panic拉人玩，你们等着。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 11.04启动到字符界面无法连接无线网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344769 我装的ubuntu11.04，安装完成无线路由器没有问题，但是我将/etc/default/grub中的默认启动界面修改为字符界面后，在字符界面中startx后无法连接无线路由器。网络连接那里有一个小扇形，但是里面是空的。不是原来连 ...
<archl> 哦。对了，还要申请一个新的mod。。。又要去找 licho和det了。。。
<archl> 再一个小时，设计出世界上最黑的网页。。。
<xiaoy> archl, 什么网页？
<widon> 死了2次机内核终于编译成功了，就是开机画面有点问题，报一些错
<asdf`> quit
<archl> 呵。洗澡用了30分钟。
<CyrusYzGTt> 救命啊，，我被這位仁兄入侵，， 113.120.59.142
<CyrusYzGTt> 整天掃描我的機器，，安全文件，全是他的IP
<CyrusYzGTt> 救命啊，，我被這位仁兄入侵，， 113.120.59.142
<CyrusYzGTt> 整天掃描我的機器，，安全文件，全是他的IP
<CyrusYzGTt> 誰能幫我復仇。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 有twitter么?
<wolftankk> 山东省济南市 电信
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.tacomaworld.com/gallery/data/500/medium/Bartlesville_flood.JPG
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 那么你想让他是哪种死法？只要你说到，保证我做不到……
<CyrusYzGTt> wolftankk§ 嗯，繼續，，我要找出這個混帳
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 。。我要他換IP就是。。
<bluek> 谁在用pidgin?
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ 現在沒用，， irc用xchat
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥不是你……
<lainme> jordi mas认准我了，gbrainy的bug全往我这里发
<adam8157> roylez_: 融入的真好
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 我装了QQ插件，可是列表里面QQ却不见了，为什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 我剛剛將蹭網的路由重啓。。但是 那邊還是在攻擊我
<lainme> bluek: pidgin > 2.7
<adam8157> roylez_: 你还没告诉我怎么连peap呢... 其实我发现wicd里头有peap的模板, 只不过一直没有尝试过
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ ..沒有這樣用過，，建議 webqq
<bluek> lainme, 我的是2.6.6
<lainme> bluek: 果断升级
<dreamysirc> lainme: 非常好啊，看看他们除了bug还有没有发隐私
<roylez_> adam8157: 看来你已经懂了
<adam8157> roylez_: 等会儿试着连下...
<dreamysirc> bluek: 小心qq被禁止了
<bluek>  lainme 为什么要升级？不升级的不能用？
<lainme> bluek: 不能。必须大于2.7
<roylez_> adam8157: /etc/wicd/encryption/templates  打开那模板看开
<bluek> dreamysirc, 你的意思是说，如果我用了别的软件，腾讯会把我的号给封了？
<dreamysirc> bluek: 现在用libqq老是被禁止
<wolftankk> bluek 我现在用textual irc client
<dreamysirc> bluek: 一天几次，很正常的
<wolftankk> pidgin qq协议还是08的
<wolftankk> 太老了
<dreamysirc> wolftankk: 2010
<roylez_> adam8157: http://coolmodo.tumblr.com/post/9996435101  真浪费
<^k^> ⇪ title: CoolModo
<adam8157> roylez_: 没连过...
<bluek> 不是有2010的插件吗？你不知道？
<wolftankk> 这个就不知道了... 我还以为还是08
<roylez_> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/Ijvs4.png
<xiaoy> 官方的QQ不行吗？
<adam8157> roylez_: 证书扔哪里? 会让你输用户名和密码? 还是要手动改模板...
<lainme> wolftankk: http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/wiki/UbuntuUsers
<^k^> ⇪ title: UbuntuUsers - libqq-pidgin - Pidgin 下的 QQ 协议插件，采用2010版协议改写 - Google Project Hosting
<roylez_> adam8157: peap-tkip？
<lainme> roylez_: if world=earth then earth is the largest in the world;
<CyrusYzGTt> 用AES加密
<dreamysirc> xiaoy: 官方的太烂，pidgin的总是被禁，web的太卡，mini的就不说了
<adam8157> roylez_: 如果是的话怎么弄? 虽然我们公司的没有用证书...
<CyrusYzGTt> 不要 tkip除非是 both tkip+AES的
<L-----D> 用mencoder压中文字幕 变成横线了 谁知道如何解决？
<roylez_> adam8157: 自己会生成空格给你填阿
<roylez_> adam8157: 那就留空
<microcai>  dreamysirc 直接不用不就行了。
<adam8157> roylez_: 反正就是会让你填就对了?
<roylez_> adam8157: 我们公司用的是 leap-tkip
<lainme> microcai: 那几句命令。要有sudo apt-get update的
<xiaoy> dreamysirc, 那EVA怎么样？
<bluek> xiaoy,eva还可以，只是最近不能截图了
<bluek> xiaoy，我一直在用着eva
<dreamysirc> microcai: 很久没有用了，但是最近中秋联系朋友，没有不qq的……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu更新管理器安装code：：blocks devdlopment files(sdk)失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344776 细节： installArchives() failed: ( ... ( ... 5%%( ... 10%%( ... 15%%( ... 20%%( ... 25%%( ... 30%%( ... 35%%( ... 40%%( ... 45%%( ... 50%%( ... 55%%( ... 60%%( ... 65%%( ... 70%%( ... 75%%( ... 80%%( ... 85%%( ... 90%%( ... 95%%( ... 100%%( ... 169746 ) codeblocks-dev 10.05-1 ( . ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 我以前上班路上被这种圆尾巴的蜥蜴吓到过，nnd http://i.imgur.com/jEfqS.jpg
<roylez_> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/9hwlI.jpg
<GNUdog> adam8157: 2b
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, webqq足够好了
<adam8157> GNUdog: - - 你先前怎么登录进来的
<roylez_> GNUdog: +1
<GNUdog> adam8157: 什么登陆进来？
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 卡死我了，air版的也一样
<L-----D> 跪求mencoder达人
<GNUdog> adam8157: 话说，你去公司了么，今天
<adam8157> GNUdog: 看见你登录内网irc的
<CyrusYzGTt> +1 雖然我不知道你說什麼
<adam8157> GNUdog: 正在
<adam8157> roylez_: - -
<GNUdog> adam8157: 难道我的脚本又开始犯病了 = =
<roylez_> L-----D: 你要干啥
<GNUdog> adam8157: 帮我看看 ticket 的状态呗
<adam8157> GNUdog: 昨晚给你说了啊
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 什么配置？我的一点都不卡
<GNUdog> adam8157: 有么？？
<archl> 来不及了。。。
<xiaoy> 有人试过KOPETE吗？
<archl> 失败，失信了。
<adam8157> GNUdog: Gtalk
<L-----D> roylez, 我添加中文字幕变成横线了
<archl> adam8157: hi 大男孩。
<GNUdog> adam8157: 完全木有看到啊，昨天玩到1点多
<adam8157> GNUdog: 依旧没反应
<xiaoy> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kopete
<^k^> ⇪ title: Kopete - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: c的烂u就不说了……
<adam8157> roylez_: 我们是peap + GTC啥的, 一会儿我搞搞看
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 我的也是celeron
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 2004年的1.3ghz
<roylez_> L-----D: ... 字幕，不懂，应该是字体问题。mplayer直接放的时候字幕可以吗？
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 512内存。webqq爽的很
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你肯定搞啥反向代理之类的了
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 你flash的东西不卡？
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 卡阿。但是webqq不卡
<roylez_> adam8157: 那就是peap
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 我上下淘宝，flash全都奔溃了
<roylez_> adam8157: 你打开peap那个文件，看第一行
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ webqq不調用 flash的，，除非你打開他的需要flash的webapp
<adam8157> roylez_: 哦 我明白了!
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 啥发行版，这么烂
<GNUdog> adam8157: 反向你妹
<archl> gebjgd: 我就用那样的机子。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 是密码加空格加别的东西?
<archl> gebjgd: 这几天一直是这样。
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 拱桥
<CyrusYzGTt> 話說 flash plugin 64bit出 rc1了
<adam8157> archl: hi
 * CyrusYzGTt 話說 flash plugin 64bit出 rc1了 是 9/6更新的
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 啥是拱桥？
<roylez_> adam8157: nnnd，我不知道阿，你自己看阿，我又不能替你测
 * adam8157 话说公司Wiki明令禁止用skype, 但是说了可以用icq 不知道啥原因 莫非是skype读家目录那个事儿
 * CyrusYzGTt 話說 我其實也不太喜歡用skype..可是這是泡 maya用的
<archl> Cy
<GNUdog> adam8157: 应该是因为有第三方中转吧
<GNUdog> 公司里的 IRC 都是在内网的
<archl> CyrusYzGTt:  maya 和你同龄？
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是大叔？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ skype是 p2p聊天程式
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 真土
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 知道
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ..不同齡
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你是小孩还是大叔？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 这个是公司唯一一个明令禁止适用的IM
<archl> adam8157: Skype是很坏的。
<dreamysirc> archl: 该这么问，你是小屁孩还是怪大叔
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 那是你的问题了
<GNUdog> adam8157: 去帮我把我台式机关了吧。Gtalk 丢信息这个受不鸟
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ...額，，要看倫理關係，，，有些小孩叫我舅舅，，有些叫我叔公
<adam8157> archl: 呃...还想跟俺娘用skype呢
<adam8157> GNUdog: 直接硬关?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 嗯，我也同意禁止，，還有QQ msn
<GNUdog> adam8157: 晃晃鼠标，应该有登陆界面的
<sikao_lfs> 禁止qq,msn还有禁止盗版xp。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<archl> adam8157: 我是skype的第一代用户，2006年还是04年开始的。
<adam8157> GNUdog: done
<GNUdog> adam8157: thanks
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 對了，，skype linux怎麼用來端口轉接爲fx 的代理
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ..
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ..╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
 * GNUdog Parallels Desktop 竟然不能玩 Plan9
 * GNUdog 弱爆了
<dreamysirc> archl:  被鄙视了
<archl> dreamysirc: 我被鄙视习惯了。
<dreamysirc> GNUdog: 那个vbox3也一样，4不清楚，qemu和vm都可以……
<jyfl987> 我只想知道如何在虚拟机里用u盾
<CyrusYzGTt> vbox我用4.1
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 直接用
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 用USB掛載進去
<GNUdog> dreamysirc: VM 好贵的，$79.99
<GNUdog> adam8157: 电梯帝你好
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 真忽悠 你至少要骗系统你有那个usb设备
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 不知道为啥掉线
<GNUdog> adam8157: RPWT？
<GNUdog> jrrp
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 怎么直接用？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 嗯，，我用USB2.0掛載的，不是數據空間
<dreamysirc> GNUdog: 很久前才用过，现在都是用kvm了，不过kvm对一些usb不太友善
<GNUdog> 欸？bot 死机了？
<liemehoc> jyfl987: u盾什么的是不是都提供pkcs#11接口的
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 加载usb设备就好啊
<GNUdog> !oicebot on
<jyfl987> liemehoc: 不晓得
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog§ 狗狗，是 .oicebot on
<GNUdog> CyrusYzGTt: Orz
<GNUdog> .oicebot on
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 如果可以的话 你有 ghostxp没？
<jyfl987> 纯净版安装太慢了
<liemehoc> 很奇怪为什么在linux下都没有人玩这个
<GNUdog> 还是没用啊
<GNUdog> jrrp
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 我貌似有, 但是你得把win的启动装好(首次)
<GNUdog> 坏掉了，鉴定完毕
<CyrusYzGTt> /發現bot被禁言了
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 也只有在虚拟机里才装着个
<MaskRay> maskray.tk 坏掉了
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
 * Oicebot GNUdog今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||_______] 79.92% (Lv16)
<GNUdog> !rppk adam8157_
<Oicebot> GNUdog掷出了20，用仙人球砸了a dam8157，获得了 50 点经验值！
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 不用的 ntldr是装在具体的分区里的 你在整个虚拟硬盘里装个 grub 然后就可以 chainloader 过去
<CyrusYzGTt> Oicebot§ .. ..你在跟我作對，，看我將你魂魄毀滅
<archl> !rppk GNUdog
<Oicebot> archl掷出了 18，砸倒了G NUdog，获得了 126 点经验值！（从G NUdog处吸取 63 点）
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 那还不是要装grub 一个意思
<GNUdog> !rppk archl
<liemehoc> jyfl987: aur/opencryptoki
<liemehoc> jyfl987: openCryptoki is a PKCS11 implementation for Linux. It includes drivers and libraries to enable IBM  cryptographic hardware as well as a software token for testing.
<Oicebot> GNUdog掷出了 13，端起AK就把a rchl突突突了，获得了 122 点经验值！
<CyrusYzGTt> !rppk Oicebot
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt掷出了 14，正中O icebot的脑门，获得了 96 点经验值！
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 错认了？
<CyrusYzGTt> !rppk dreamysirc
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 麼事？？
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt掷出了1，差一点就打中了d reamysirc，d reamysirc开始反击！
<Oicebot> d reamysirc掷出了 10，砸在CyrusYzGTt隔壁那观众的头上
 * GNUdog 下了个 VMware Fusion 3.13 ＋ Keygen，hohoho
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 装 grub还不容易么 额
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 烂～～～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> 發現 Oicebot 有延時現象
<adam8157_> GNUdog: bs
<CyrusYzGTt> !rppk dreamysirc
<GNUdog> adam8157_: TMD，Lion 下无法打开…
<jyfl987> liemehoc: 我要用工商银行的转帐 你这个虽然能读出数据 对我有什么用呢 他们网站又不支持你自己提交证书
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog§ 你用盜版 MAC??
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 哈哈 还keygen哪
<dreamysirc> adam8157_: 鄙视没钱的么……
<GNUdog> CyrusYzGTt: 啥叫盗版？
<GNUdog> adam8157_: 太贵了啊，而且据说快出新版了，为了倒腾下 Plan9，不至于买个
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog§ ..好吧，，乖 伸出左手
 * GNUdog 拥有正版 Parallels Desktop
<dreamysirc> GNUdog: mac的没有qemu么？
<dreamysirc> GNUdog: pd也不便宜吧
<GNUdog> dreamysirc: qemu…为啥要用这个东西
<GNUdog> 不配上 KVM，效率差的一B
<dreamysirc> GNUdog: 长得帅
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 那是个啥？
<GNUdog> jyfl987: 哪个？
<dreamysirc> GNUdog: 对plan9兼容好，长得酷
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 你说的那个 desktop
 * microcai 效率要说高，那就只有 openvz  了
<GNUdog> jyfl987: 另外一种虚拟化的东西
 * adam8157_ qemu 是硬件仿真最好的, 但是慢...
<GNUdog> microcai: OpenVZ 就是 Parallels 家的
<dreamysirc> microcai: 那个跟xen的效率差不多，可能还好点吧……
<dreamysirc> adam8157_: 不是boch么？
<GNUdog> adam8157_: 最好的应该是 XEN HVM 吧
<adam8157_> dreamysirc: 那个啊, 除了玩儿old linux 没人用boch吧...
<dreamysirc> adam8157_: 玩你咯……
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 这俩效率好, 我在说仿真好啊...qemu无敌的...
<jyfl987> adam8157_: kvm
<GNUdog> adam8157_: 这就是一个东西
<GNUdog> Xen 分为全虚拟化和半虚拟化两种
<jyfl987> 我的i7是四核八线程 结果我看系统进程许多监控的都是开8个实例 还有个居然开了16个实例
<adam8157_> GNUdog: kvm可以不用qemu啊...qemu也可以不用kvm啊
 * adam8157_ xen还真是不了解
<GNUdog> adam8157_: 我没说俩东西非要绑一起的好吧 = =
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 哦 明白了
<GNUdog> OpenVZ 这种就是属于 OS 级别的虚拟化，也算半虚拟化的东西，跑的 GUEST 必须要有内核级别的支持
<GNUdog> 但是如果是跑的 Xen HVM 这种全虚拟化，随便什么都能跑的，只要你的硬件 Arch 支持
<dreamysirc> adam8157_: kvm能arm？还是qemu比较得瑟，虽说效率低下……
<adam8157_> dreamysirc: 呵呵
 * microcai openvz 的效率和 chroot 差不多。
<GNUdog> KVM + Qemu 在装 NetBSD 的时候，电源都会出问题，需要关了 ACPI 和 SMP 才行
<jyfl987> dreamysirc: 无所谓阿 效率低没关系 现在机器都够狠了
<liemehoc> jyfl987:  as well as a software token
<dreamysirc> jyfl987: 该这么说吧，除了我，你们的机器都狠……
<GNUdog> 似乎是需要重启一次才行，重启去咯
<jyfl987> liemehoc: 还有jit技术呢
<liemehoc> jyfl987: 你可以了解下pkcs#11接口
<microcai> jyfl987: 就是效率低你才需要买那么狠的机器。
<jyfl987> liemehoc: 高阶汇编
<jyfl987> microcai: lol
<jyfl987> microcai:  可是我不会在虚拟机里玩我想玩的那套编译
<dreamysirc> 有谁有去抢hp touchpad？
<jyfl987> liemehoc: 了解了也没用 我现在急需验证下
<microcai> jyfl987: 一台电脑能虚拟出几台虚拟机卖就决定了 VPS 的成本啊！！！
<jyfl987> microcai: 那买100core的mips吧
<dreamysirc> microcai: 他估计是自己玩的
<jyfl987> 就是要适应mips编程
<archl> microcai: 你也卖VPS吧。
<microcai> archl:  jyfl987 现在有超级电脑。
<archl> microcai: 组建个公司卖VPS服务 :D
<dreamysirc> microcai: 个人的？
 * MaskRay 需要国内代理到国外的机器
<archl> microcai: 收购2手高性能电脑。卖VPS。
<microcai> archl: 那我的电脑卖你吧
<archl> microcai: 。。。
<archl> microcai: 运费你付。。。
<dreamysirc> archl: 跟他砍价，把他砍死
<archl> 售价300人民币。
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 最近去哪里了？？
<microcai> archl: 好，
<microcai> archl: 带钱来拿电脑吧。
 * GNUdog 果然重启就 OK 了
<archl> microcai: 你寄送啊。
<archl> microcai: 机票太贵
<microcai> archl:  上门来拿。否则免谈
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 连续三周军训。大学上网很困难
<archl> microcai: 免谈 ;S
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 上大学了？？ 在哪里？
<microcai> MaskRay: 悠悠～～～
<microcai> MaskRay: 上大学啦
<archl> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=70941 这是谁啊。。。也是版主。。。我怎么不记得。。。
<^k^> ⇪ title: 水区水贴?
<Oicebot> 标题: Ubuntu中文论坛 &bull; 登录
<MaskRay> jyfl987: microcai: thu。大一宿舍没有线网，无限网覆盖不到，移动的 cmcc 信号不好……
<adam8157_> MaskRay: 清华么...
 * GNUdog 瞻仰五道口高级男子技工学校
<microcai> MaskRay: 大一真悲剧啊
 * adam8157_ 据说男女比例和我们学校一样悲催
<microcai> MaskRay: 你在北京？！
<MaskRay> 据说突破1/3了
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 额 五道口留美预备学堂阿 原来你来帝都了
<MaskRay> microcai: 北京
<CyrusYzGTt> 我已經在f15啓用 tboot了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我已經在f15啓用 tboot了
<MaskRay> 有线网没法国外……
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ... ...
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 毫无实际意义。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你又不是 server
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 帮我搞个学生证吧 我可以混进去听课 额
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ tboot-20110429-1.fc15.x86_64
 * adam8157_ 有没有那位大哥假期上个内网给我把内核包签个名啊!!!
<microcai> MaskRay:  wow ~~~
<GNUdog> adam8157_: 你还木有开始 RHNQA？
<archl> http://www.coace.tsinghua.edu.cn/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Welcome to nginx!
<microcai> MaskRay: 你要在学校搞活动了我可以过去给你当嘉宾。
<jyfl987> microcai: 以后我们可以以看 MaskRay 的名义去 那玩了
<Oicebot> 标题: Welcome to nginx!
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 個人的機器也需要的
<microcai> jyfl987:  恩恩
<archl> 为啥 五道口留美预备学堂 引导去了个奇怪的链接
<jyfl987> microcai: 最关键是要泡妞 这个轮不到你了
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 没有签名...kzhang不知道去哪了, 没网络...剩下几个一直不在线, 唯一一个在线的美国人不在电脑旁...
<jyfl987> archl: 子域名而已阿
<GNUdog> adam8157_: 恭喜你…
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 今天纯过来上网...
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 所以阿 要装个 xmpp的 pts模拟 方便随便登录内网
<archl> jyfl987:  ty
<GNUdog> adam8157_: BS这种纯划水的行为
<microcai> jyfl987:  ... 帅哥边上没个陪衬怎么行。
<jyfl987> archl: 可惜老外写的那个 我这里跑不起来 而且依赖pidgin 麻烦
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 架xmpp服务器? 用不着 vpn登录进来就好 我又不是啥都没有的intern     cc GNUdog
<jyfl987> microcai: 也是 红花再好 也需绿叶
<archl> jyfl987: 对错人了。
<MaskRay> microcai: 没能力搞活动
<microcai> adam8157_:  hi
<adam8157_> microcai: hi
<GNUdog> adam8157_: 我们可以写脚本啊，嗯，脚本。自动转发邮件
<microcai> adam8157_:  最近有活动么？ 好久没有聚一下了啊
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 不是 是用xmpp协议传送 虚拟终端信号 这样你在内网布个机器人 连上xmpp服务就行了
<adam8157_> microcai: 不刚去你家吃饭么..
<microcai> adam8157_: 那也过去半个月了啊
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 还是ssh就好
<jyfl987> microcai: 才半个月
<adam8157_> microcai: 才半个月
<microcai> jyfl987:  adam8157_ ... ...
<jyfl987> adam8157_: ssh不过是用ssl链接传输虚拟终端信号而已 当然也顺带传了别的
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 你把那个当做是 telnet over xmpp吧
<MaskRay> microcai: 我现在要看 git clone rsync 怎么用 http proxy
<adam8157_> 我用不着, intern可以搞搞
<microcai> MaskRay:  ?
<microcai> MaskRay: 去吧
<GNUdog> adam8157_: 来，把你的 RSA 和 那个前面几位数发给我，让我进去逍遥逍遥
<adam8157_> MaskRay: 直接设置环境变量就好, 貌似
<microcai> adam8157_: 中秋呐，出来吃喝酒赏月吧。
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 切...
<adam8157_> microcai: 你不陪你妹子, 找我们干啥
<microcai> adam8157_: 一块去啊 .
<MaskRay> adam8157_: export http_proxy=http://x.x.x.x:y 这样？不行啊
<GNUdog> adam8157_: 切你妹啊，来来来～
<microcai> MaskRay:  用 proxychain
<adam8157_> microcai: 直接劫持掉也是个办法
<adam8157_> MaskRay: [core] gitproxy=
<lainme> MaskRay: http://j.mp/n1MGjJ
<adam8157_> MaskRay: 还能指定不同的, 挺强 自己看git-config的manual
<adam8157_> lainme: nice
<MaskRay> adam8157_: git-config --global http.proxy 试过了
<MaskRay> microcai: 无效
<adam8157_> MaskRay: 是gitproxy啊
<microcai> .... adam8157_ 小孩子火大，走了
<GNUdog> 奇怪，FreeNode 的 IPv6 坏了么
 * Oicebot 挥手：“microcai先生，慢走~~~”
 * adam8157_ rtorrent校验的时候超级卡
<adam8157_> jrrp
 * Oicebot adam8157今日的人品指数：[|||||__________________________] 16.07% (Lv4)
<adam8157_> Oicebot: 反应真慢!
<GNUdog> adam8157_: 羡慕哥的 IP 不？
<GNUdog> !rppk adam8157_
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 切
<GNUdog> adam8157_: 羡慕就大声说出来
<liemehoc> GNUdog: teredo?
<GNUdog> liemehoc: 啥？
<Oicebot> GNUdog掷出了 6，用仙人球砸了a dam8157，获得了 50 点经验值！
<liemehoc> GNUdog: 教育网？
<GNUdog> liemehoc: 嗯
<GNUdog> 不过现在电信的 3G 也有 IPv6 的地址了
<adam8157_> liemehoc: 他还是小盆宇
<GentooTen> fxxxxxk, the url of gentoo handbook is blocked here
<GNUdog> adam8157_: 阿蛋～～～
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 有么？
<GNUdog> jyfl987: 有
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 是全都有 还是某些区域有 我听说联通就是某些区域的才有 另外那些支持什么特性 out/in 的链接是否支持
<jyfl987> 能支持in就好了
<GNUdog> jyfl987: 反正北京的就有
<GNUdog> IPv6 完全可以打开其他站点
<GentooTen> can u get the www.gentoo.org?answer in english,plz
<^k^> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • 修改了一下主题管理器中的内容，结果所有窗口失去边框，重启后Untiy就一个桌面背景，控制板都消失了，只能用传统界，怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344778 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhangzwei1988 — 2011-09-10 19:15
<GNUdog> GentooTen: yep
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 那能连入么
<GNUdog> jyfl987: 什么意思？
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 别人访问你阿
<GNUdog> jyfl987: 没试过
<jyfl987> 一个外国人把自己的iPhone4绑在自己的猫身上，打开摄像机。摄像头以猫的视角拍摄了猫一整天的活动。一个中国朋友看见拍摄的视频很有意思，于是把自己的iPhone4绑在了自己的猫身上…… 结果iPhone4没了，猫也没了
<jyfl987> GNUdog: have a try
<GNUdog> jyfl987: 现在不用了
<nixzhu> Unity设置cimpiz是比较蛋疼
<nixzhu> 还好现在折腾不起那些特效，默认用着就行
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 关键是电信的3G设备哪里搞
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 不过就算只能外联也足够了 可以用来看youtube
<liemehoc> 有没有北外的
<Colin-shzsc> 今天中午前后科大的 Arch 源貌似同步出现过问题？
<GNUdog> jyfl987: 嗯
<Colin-shzsc> 当时就一个劲的说有一个包找不到
<bluek> 给个地址吧，我下一个arch玩玩
<Colin-shzsc> liemehoc: 我不是外语院校出身，但我是英语专业的
<liwei> 大家好
<^k^> liwei, 好  ㍫ 
<bluek> kernel网打不开了？
<bluek> 好几天没打开了
<jyfl987> 阿 原来 wpa_supplicant 有个针对 ralink的driver
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 估计得销浦发卡了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344780 http://ebank.spdb.com.cn/net/www/201109 ... 60907.html 新老用户均需安装新的网上银行安全控件，否则将无法继续使用我行的网上银行服务。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Whistler — 2011-09-10 19:42
<liwei> 不太会用IRC
<archl> jrrp
<wolftankk> irc蛮简单的
<liwei> 不是 这个Empathy
<liwei> 开了好几个窗口
<duan_huiqiang> 求助：debian,某些软件窗口的文字非常模糊，只有最大的几个字母看的清楚，请问怎么设置？
<liwei> chanserv是什么
<GNUdog> adam8157_: 啊，擦了。不应该让你把我台式机关了
<duan_huiqiang> 我有图，但是不知道怎么发。我是irssi
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 肿么了
<GNUdog> adam8157_: 跑着一个 race condition 的无限循环呢
<GNUdog> console 一直在抓记录....
<GNUdog> = =
<adam8157_> GNUdog: ...
<adam8157_> GNUdog: ssh过去的?
<GNUdog> adam8157_: console 啊
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 没开screen啥的?
<adam8157_> GNUdog: console 应该不依赖session吧 不清楚...
<GNUdog> adam8157_: race condition 直接就 panic 了，开什么 screen 也没用啊
<adam8157_> GNUdog: console 相当于网络串口吧...
<GNUdog> adam8157_: 对啊，要不然 panic 自动重启，你根本不知道 panic 了没
<GNUdog> 囧
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 只要那个进程还在, 看log会有的
<GNUdog> adam8157_: 童鞋，已经关机了，console 还有什么 log 啊
<adam8157_> GNUdog: /var/log/message里头不记录calltrace和panic么?
<maya> adam8157_: ~~
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 有的panic能找到的
<adam8157_> maya: ~~
<GNUdog> adam8157_: 你确定？
<maya> cy
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 乃好~~
<GNUdog> adam8157_: 欸，似乎我跑的是 6.0 的，自动应该有开 kdump
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 部分panic能找到, calltrace都能
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 呵呵
<GNUdog> adam8157_: 看运气吧，主要是记录 call trace。
<GNUdog> 如果只看 panic 了没，循环的脚本不运行了，应该就是 panic 重启了
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 万一, console一关, 那个进程也就关了... ( 还真是不确定console会不会这样
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 看uptime吧...
<GNUdog> adam8157_: 这个可以确定，不会的
<GNUdog> 关键我要 call trace 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 是么, console相当于一个单独的串口连到, 再连过去还是原来那个样子?
<GNUdog> adam8157_: 对的
<adam8157_> GNUdog: nice
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 那你安心吧
<GNUdog> adam8157_: 刚在看一个文档提到 panic 的问题，突然想到了这个蛋疼的事情
<GNUdog> 吓我一跳
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 我准备回去了
<GNUdog> adam8157_: 去吧去吧
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 親親，，抱抱，剛纔吃飯了
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 好晚丫。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 嗯，我不會煮飯炒菜，，
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 就麻煩老媽了
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 噢噢  回家了丫
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 嗯嗯，在家。。想你
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 酱紫。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 對了，你用gimp麼。。atn 文件放在哪裏的？？
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 俺XP
<maya> = =
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 好吧，，爲麼不在 linux弄虛擬機，
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 话说  actually是linux在虚拟机里= =
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ..好吧，，自己喜歡怎麼用就怎麼用
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 恩= =
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 對了，，開學了麼？
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 恩
<maya> 为啥都木有人
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 那好好學習。
<maya> 当叔呢
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 哎。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 她們把空間讓我們談情說愛
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 酱紫= =
<maya> 这在irc里真是难得一见吧= =
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 對了，你要學會那些證書/什麼證的程序，將來當我的老婆，都交給你打理
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 應該說在 #ubuntu-cn 難得一見
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 囧
<bluek> 女人？
<maya> 女淫= =
<bluek> .。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 只能對俺淫，
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 酱紫
<Kowalki> Hi all.
<^k^> Kowalki, 好  ㍬ 
<Kowalki> 有人咩？
<maya> 咩~~
<maya> CyrusYzGTt:  我先退下
<maya> 用bird等
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 嗯，
<maya> 登
<maya> cy 囧
<maya> 这个不能补全nick
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ..嗯
<maya> 不好用哇。。。
<fitha_> 如何删除vir manager文件系统目录
<fitha_> ubuntu上的
<fitha_> 偶用virt manager装了个虚拟机然后删掉，但是却没有空间了
<maya> 5555  为毛不能补全nick
<bluek> maya, 你是女的？
<maya> 恩
<bluek> 哇，奇迹也
<tusooa> Use-Emacs
<maya> 囧
<bluek> maya,你真的是女的？
<maya1> 啊哦
<qinglingquan> tusooa: 你emacs里用的什么字体？
<pocoyo> 有谁在用着 gnome3的么。
<bluek> 哈哈
<pocoyo> 求指导。
<pocoyo> 都回家过节去了么。
<tusooa> qinglingquan: monaco
<tusooa> pocoyo: Use-Fvwm...
<pocoyo> 唉。
<qinglingquan> tusooa: monaco不好配中文字体吧，你配的什么中文字体能达到一个中文占两个英文字符的大小，不然org表格或w3m里容易错位。
<qinglingquan> tusooa: 我用的Dina+SimSun
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是wqy麼
<pocoyo> qinglingquan: 在windows下面 monaco 14号 跟华文细黑16号 刚好 一个中文两个英文字符。
<pocoyo> qinglingquan: 同样的字号monaco在linux下面渲染的都不一样。
<qinglingquan> pocoyo: 哦，我是在linux下用.
<bluek> 看场电影轻松一下
<pocoyo> qinglingquan: linux下也能对齐。但是monaco显示得太小真不爽。
<qinglingquan> pocoyo: 恩，那样就太小了
<pocoyo> qinglingquan: dina看着不大好看啊。
<Arch_lenovo> SQL ERROR [ mysqli ]
<qinglingquan> pocoyo: :)我一般都是用深色的背景色，然后搭配合适的绿色前景色。
<fitha> http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php
<^k^> ⇪ title: Download - Linux Mint
<Arch_lenovo> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/
<tusooa> Table 'ubuntuforum.phpbb_thanks' doesn't exist [1146]
<whsailing> pocoyo:有
<pocoyo> whsailing: 有啥？
<whsailing> 用g３
<whsailing> pocoyo：g３
<fitha> 写错了
<fitha> 32位机可以虚拟64位吗
<pocoyo> whsailing: 唉。 用的 arch各种的不便哪。唉。
<fitha> 我想问的是32位机可以虚拟64位吗
<whsailing> pocoyo：用ubuntu下的g３
<pocoyo> whsailing: 感觉切输入法的时候 很迟钝 用emacs的时候 经常光标不会动。也不像僵死。也不会编译。
<fitha> 可不可以呀
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 软件窗口字体不清晰 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344788 debian 6.0系统，我打开qtdemo后，窗口上几乎看不清文字，见图一。 qtdemo.png 我已经安装了ati的显卡驱动，图二是我的字体配置。 Screenshot-外观首选项.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 duanhuiqiang — 2011-09-10 21:02
<whsailing> pocoyo:死了，五笔好像变了，打得怪怪的
<pocoyo> whsailing: 同感哪。五笔想当怪。
<whsailing> pocoyo：之前明明能打的字，逡首升了之后就了
<whsailing> pocoyo：ＯＨ，no
<pocoyo> whsailing: 唉。
<whsailing> pocoyo:什么情况啊
<xuan> 论坛进不去了
<pocoyo> whsailing: 切输入法 迟钝哪 emacs还老不会动。其他的用起来感觉还是很好
<whsailing> pocoyo：好像不是８６了，只能三笔的？
<whsailing> pocoyo：升級了just　now，
<pocoyo> whsailing: ibus还是fcitx? ibus的86跟98的都有。fcitx的也能用。就是迟钝
<whsailing> ibus
<whsailing> pocoyo：明明用的是８６
<qinglingquan> pocoyo: Monaco 14 是不是点阵的阿?
<whsailing> 可是很多我平常打的字都打不出了
<pocoyo> qinglingquan: 不是点阵啊。
<whsailing> pocoyo：重启一次試下，哎
<qinglingquan> pocoyo: 那可能是我找的这个字体的问题了，看着像点阵的。
<namoamitabuddha> 求轻量panel
<pocoyo> 真不知道 gnome-look上面的 GTK3.x GTK2.x Metacity gnome shell 主题是怎么区分的。
<qinglingquan> pocoyo:       Monaco.ttf       Monaco14-14.bdf  Untitled1-11.bdf  Untitled3-15.bdf  Untitled5-12.bdf
<qinglingquan>  Monaco12-12.bdf  Monaco9-9.bdf    Untitled2-11.bdf  Untitled4-15.bdf
<namoamitabuddha> 求panel
<qinglingquan> pocoyo: 这是Monaco.dfont在linux用fondu得到的
<pocoyo> qinglingquan: 这是怎么回事 怎么这么多啊。
<qinglingquan> pocoyo: bdf应该是点阵字体吧？
<euroford> 小红妈用平底锅烙饼,一次只能烙4个,每个饼要2分钟,正反各一分钟,6个饼要几分钟?
<whsailing> 行了，原来升级了之后就成了繁体字模式了，什么情况啊
<maya1> 4分钟。。。
<namoamitabuddha> bmpanel如何?
<maya1> euroford: 四分钟= =
<euroford> 答案是6分钟
<maya1> 为毛。。
<euroford> 我也正迷糊着呢
<NoIE> euroford: 玩《质量效应1》，每完成一个任务可以带两个部下，和一个部下一起完成超过50%的任务可以获得一个成就，一次通关最多可以获得多少成就？
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: 好多人用的是fbpanel
<euroford> 这个是小学二年级的数学题
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: lxpanel呢
<sikao_lfs> 6个饼12面     12/4=3 ?
<euroford> sikao_lfs: 最多同时烙4张饼
<sikao_lfs> euroford: 也就是一次烙4面。。。。
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: 我自己一直没用panel，用fvwm时候没用，现在用xmonad也暂时没加panel。所以不太清楚，你查一下吧。
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: log in/out怎么做?
<euroford> KAO，我也晕啊
<sikao_lfs> 一面一分钟.....6个饼12个面。。。。。一次4个面。  12/4=3分钟啊？
<pocoyo> qinglingquan: 不清楚 win下我用的是Monaco_5.1.ttf linux下用的是Monaco_Linux.ttf.
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: 没明白什么意思？
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 登陆/登出
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 电源管理什么的我还没做过, 不知道怎么整
<sikao_lfs> 1a   2a   3a  4a                       1b  2b   5a   6a                         3b   4b   5b   6b     不就是3分钟嘛
<qinglingquan> pocoyo: 哦，我linxu用的Monaco_5.1.ttf,说是linux下有问题。
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: 我也没搞定:(
<pocoyo> qinglingquan: 嗯。5.1的在linux下确实有问题。换成Monaco_Linux这个就没问题了。
<euroford> sikao_lfs: 但答案怎么是6分钟？
<sikao_lfs> 数字表示第几个饼，a表示饼的a面，b表示饼的b面       总共3分钟
<qinglingquan> pocoyo: 具体什么表现？
<euroford> sikao_lfs: 你要是不相信，就进去看看 http://bbs.bjsax.com/thread-6660-1-1.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 顺天府学每日奥数1+1 2011 8.11 【已经更新答案】 - 每日奥数1+1 - 奥校社区 - 顺天府学 | 市奥校 | 奥数 | 小升初
<pocoyo> qinglingquan: 5.1在gnome-terminal终端里显得很挤啊 上下有一半都看不到。
<sikao_lfs> euroford: 没关系，找给答案的人。。。。。。也许人家以为烤一面是3分钟。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 没关系，找给答案的人。。。。。。也许人家以为烤一面是2分钟
<qinglingquan> pocoyo: 哦，那就对，我在xterm里就这样：）马上换了它
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: panel如何加载? 启动wm的时候?
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: 可以启动X的时候吧
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 阿, 我有dm
<sikao_lfs> euroford: 我不明白。。。。。但是如果我烤的话。我估计我能在3分钟内烤玩。
<maya1> 因为不用烤熟么。。
<euroford> sikao_lfs: 多谢了
<sikao_lfs> 6分钟。。。。。。我可以一次2分钟烤4个。。。。。最后能烤12个。
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: dm启动也得加载.xinitrc文件吧？
<euroford> sikao_lfs: 我也是这样想的，所以烤6个饼，需要4分钟
<Arch_lenovo> 夹生饭最难熟……
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 阿, 但那个时候还不应该加载wm
<eatapple> ubuntu 论坛进不去了？
<namoamitabuddha> 想做小学奥数题?
<namoamitabuddha> 我给个
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: 那就在wm里加载
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: ok
<tusooa> 数学题，新帆的新闻组里好多
<euroford> namoamitabuddha: 把两个相同的正方体拼在一起成一个长方体,这个长方体的表面积是两个正方体表面积之和的几分之几？
<pocoyo> eatapple: 我现在进不去。
<eatapple> pocoyo: 是阿 我也进不去了 说是sql错误
<euroford> namoamitabuddha: 你应该一秒钟，出答案的啊
<namoamitabuddha> euroford: 我没那本事
<namoamitabuddha> euroford: 5/6
<euroford> 对了
<euroford> 恭喜，通过5年级的考试了
<namoamitabuddha> euroford: 那我给你一个
<tusooa> 笨兔论坛似乎好了
<eatapple> tusooa: 好了？
<eatapple> 真的好了
<namoamitabuddha> 7名学生, 学号为1到7, 排成一列, 满足前1名学生中有1人学号大于1, 前2名学生中有1人学号大于2, ..., 前6名学生中有1人学号大于6, 求学生排队的方法数目.
<tusooa> 似乎是论坛更新了
<euroford> namoamitabuddha: 这个是比较经典的集合题了
<namoamitabuddha> fbpanel是volume: can't open /dev/mixer
<namoamitabuddha> fbpanel: can't start plugin volume
<namoamitabuddha> 怎么办
<namoamitabuddha> euroford: 枚举题
<sikao_lfs> 这个排列组合可不简单。。。。
<tusooa> 7,6,5,4,3,2,1这样的，简单点
<NoIE> namoamitabuddha: 可以使用程序来求解吗？
<sikao_lfs> 这个是求排列组合数啊。
<namoamitabuddha> NoIE: 正因为这样所以我觉得这题比刚才那个有意义
<namoamitabuddha> NoIE: 7改成n, n <= 10^5
<NoIE> namoamitabuddha: 这题好像有问题。
<namoamitabuddha> NoIE: 最后的条件是到n-1不是n的, 注意, 到n答案就是0了
<NoIE> 一个数，如果不重复的话，肯定大于等于1，
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • vim显示行数 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344791 我看到网上的图片里面的vim 的行的开头都有行数表明的，这个功能怎么开启啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkkmaokkk — 2011-09-10 22:08
<sikao_lfs> 要换算一下。第一位不得为1，  其他位的换算我还没搞明白。。。。
<NoIE> 两个数，不重复的话，一定有一个大于等于2.
<NoIE> 求出7个数的排列组合，再去掉不满足条件的就好了。
<namoamitabuddha> NoIE: 如果是这样的话, 还要用容斥原理, 因为排除有重复.
<NoIE> namoamitabuddha: 我的数学不好，我不知道我算得对不对。
<NoIE> 不满组条件的有：
<NoIE> 1xxxxxx
<NoIE> 21xxxxx
<NoIE> 的确，
<sikao_lfs> NoIE: 恩。思路非常可取。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 基本就出来了。
<NoIE> 不是，还是有问题。
<sikao_lfs> p77  - p66  -p55 ---.
<euroford> 不好玩，这个是几年级的题啊？
<namoamitabuddha> 原先的做法是枚举计数, 就是画树形图讨论
<sikao_lfs> NoIE: 你的思路完全正确。。。。。。。。pnn -  p(n-1)(n-1)-.....p11
<NoIE> sikao_lfs: 是吗？
<NoIE> 我有点晕。
<sikao_lfs> NoIE: 是的。每种位排除一个。。。。正好是答案。
<sikao_lfs> 321XXXX
<sikao_lfs> 4321XXX
<namoamitabuddha> 231XXXX
<sikao_lfs> 这个包含了。是1XXXXXX
<namoamitabuddha> 231XXXX 包含于 1XXXXXX ?
<sikao_lfs> 231XXXX包含在2XXXXXX里了
<sikao_lfs> 等等。。。。我也许错了。等我想想
<NoIE> 第一位必须是2-7中的一个，有6种组合。
<NoIE> 第二位必须是3-7中的一个，但不能与第一位重复。
<NoIE> 如果第一位是2，那么第二位有5种组合，如果第一位不是2，那么第二位有4种组合。
<sikao_lfs> NoIE: 不见的。如果第一位是7.那么第二为是1都没问题。
<NoIE> 。。。是的。
<namoamitabuddha> NoIE: 你想下一般的n, 如何写程序
<sikao_lfs> 如果是程序的话。那还简单了。大不了电脑跑的辛苦些。。。。。但是按排列组合来做这题，的确有难度。。。。
<NoIE> namoamitabuddha: 我比较笨，如果让我用程序来解决的话，大概是使用递归进行判断吧？
<namoamitabuddha> NoIE: 需要关于n的多项式算法, 仔细想下
<namoamitabuddha> NoIE: 我大概23:00公布答案, 现在还要做作业
<tusooa> 先拿perl测试下，在找找规律吧。。。
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<Jakalala> 小^k^没在？
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你在没？
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 麼事？？
<zhangning> 机器人怎么调戏啊
<zhangning> 为什么我和他说话，他都不理我啊
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: litte ^k^ isn't here. We can play the bot
<zhangning> 那这个聊天室的机器人是谁啊
<Arch_lenovo> test
<maya1> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 抱抱，，
<Jakalala> maya1: 你们放学了？
<Jakalala> Test
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 騙人，， ^k^ 不是還在麼。。
<^k^> Jakalala, ....  ㍮ 
<maya1> Jakalala: 我放假啦
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  376530468
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 它刚来，行不？
<Jakalala> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: Jakalala 加入游戏 (2/4)  376557765
<microcai> !DDW
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: microcai 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  376581062
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 它之前沒有給自己管理權限，
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 算题呢，别打扰。
<maya1> 、、、、、、、、、、、、
<microcai> !DDW start
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 你不看irc,,專心去算題
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 它由人变成不是人了？
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 你也來玩玩
<microcai> !DDW
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: microcai 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  376647187  376647187
<microcai> !DDW start
<microcai> !DDW force start
<microcai> !DDW start force
<microcai> !DDW stop
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 木兴趣
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 需要我幫忙算不，雖然我只有高中學歷，，數學沒有及格過
<maya1> 俺不玩游戏
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ ,那咱們 愛愛
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你悲剧了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ~~!!!!!!
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 無所謂，， 反正 maya1 不玩
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你太无耻了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道你原来重口味啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 嗯，。多謝褒獎
<maya1> 。。。。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你老婆不是比你少麼
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: ...
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<Jakalala> 来头人呀
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: 游戏已经结束, 原因 玩游戏的人发呆了 240 秒  376820796
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 切，我都3.0.4了，你還在 3.0.0 -10
<maya1> 。。。。
<pocoyo> 3头了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 薇菜 可恥的退出了
<Jakalala> !4w  !ddw
<pocoyo> !4w !ddw
<CyrusYzGTt> ..這兩個是不同機器的。。
<Jakalala> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: Jakalala 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  376893390
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 加入游戏 (2/4)  376907875
<NoIE> namoamitabuddha: 我投降，我等20分钟。
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 我当然知道，我看能指令叠加不？
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 好吧，，你聰明
<tusooa> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: tusooa 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  376996750
<NoIE> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: NoIE 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  377011687
<maya1> 。。。
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: NoIE 输入好了  377039828  377039828
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: tusooa 输入好了  377044406  377044406
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: Jakalala 输入好了  377044625  377044625
 * oink_hzhdn DDW: 还有 CyrusYzGTt 没输入, 请  CyrusYzGTt  看我小窗吧  377074796
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 输入好了  377074968  377074968
<oink_hzhdn> DDW 游戏结果: 洪荒, CyrusYzGTt 在虚圈 emerge -avuDN world
<^k^> oink_hzhdn:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<Jakalala> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<tusooa> !rppk jaka
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了 17，用仙人球砸了J akalala，获得了 123 点经验值！
<Jakalala> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"Jakalala发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<pocoyo> !4w
<NoIE> !4w
<Oicebot> pocoyo 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<Oicebot> NoIE 加入了游戏。目前玩家为Jakalala,CyrusYzGTt,pocoyo,NoIE。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<tusooa> !rppk poc
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了 17，砸倒了p ocoyo，获得了 30 点经验值！
<Oicebot> pocoyo已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> NoIE已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<tusooa> !jrrp
<^k^> Oicebot:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<maya1> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<pocoyo> .....
<pocoyo> 小k真关键啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> 等解封就出現的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 那個 jakalala又做逃兵了
<pocoyo> !rppk tusooa
<Jakalala> maya1: hi little girl
<maya1> 恩
 * CyrusYzGTt 擋在 maya1 前面
<qinglingquan> :)
<Jakalala> maya1: 你空虚吗？你寂寞吗？
<maya1> Jakalala: hi,old uncle
 * CyrusYzGTt 一拳打向 Jakalala 
<maya1> 我不空虚不寂寞，我冷。。。
<Jakalala> maya1: i'm a young man
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 抱抱
<maya1> 恩
<Jakalala> maya1: 你需要温暖吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 廢話，有我呢
<maya1> 围观中。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 維護 maya1 中
 * Jakalala 爆了CyrusYzGTt的菊花！
<Jakalala> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: Jakalala 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  377510031
<NoIE> !DDW
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: NoIE 加入游戏 (2/4)  377526421
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 我skype下綫，，要刷新IP了，。被路由器的主任追蹤中
<sikao_lfs> .........
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 好的
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 我重啓路由。
<maya1> 好的
<pocoyo> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"pocoyo发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<tusooa> !4w
<Oicebot> tusooa 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<NoIE> !4w
<Oicebot> NoIE 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<Jakalala> !4w
<Oicebot> Jakalala 加入了游戏。目前玩家为pocoyo,tusooa,NoIE,Jakalala。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<tusooa> pocoyo: 你最好还是去#Oicebot,不然容易被+q和kick
<Oicebot> NoIE已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> tusooa已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> Jakalala已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<whsailing> !4w
<whsailing> OH.no
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... pocoyo 还没输入呢。
<Jakalala> maya1: 你多大？
<maya1> 94å¹´
<tusooa> pocoyo: 有提前预知能力？
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: 游戏已经结束, 原因 玩游戏的人发呆了 240 秒  377766796
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... pocoyo大约是睡着了吧，你们谁关心ta一下。
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<tusooa> pocoyo: 是偷看到了吾输入？？
<Oicebot> 3分钟了... pocoyo迟迟没有输入,大家掐死ta吧。
<Jakalala> ...
<Oicebot> pocoyo,tusooa,NoIE,Jakalala 的游戏结束了。
<Jakalala> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"Jakalala发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<whsailing> 肚子饿了，吃月饼先
<NoIE> !4w
<Oicebot> NoIE 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<tusooa> <tusooa> 在pocoyo那儿
<tusooa> !4w
<Oicebot> tusooa 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<tusooa> !4w 的去#Oicebot...
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<whsailing> 没回家的孩子中秋没月饼吃，只能拿同学，哎
<Jakalala> !4w start
<Oicebot> Jakalala 决定开启3人游戏模式。我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“地点 人物 事件”3个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> Oicebot已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> tusooa已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> NoIE已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<whsailing> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: whsailing 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  377961609
<Oicebot> Jakalala已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 三十万年后的某个11时11分11，卡扎菲在pocoyo那儿被爆菊的CyrusYzGTt。”[ID 1465 ]
<Oicebot> Jakalala,NoIE,tusooa 的游戏结束了。
<whsailing> ……来个ddw的
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<Jakalala> maya1: 你喜欢看岛国的成人动作大片吗？
<euroford> namoamitabuddha: 23点了
<NoIE> namoamitabuddha: 23点了
<tusooa> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: tusooa 加入游戏 (2/4)  378101765
<maya1> Jakalala: 木那兴趣。。。
<whsailing> …………
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 来人啊！！！
<Jakalala> !4w
<euroford> NoIE: 服务器的时间快了几秒钟
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"Jakalala发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<microcai> $1w
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ ??
<microcai> !4w
<Oicebot> microcai 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 55
 * CyrusYzGTt 擋在 maya1 前面
<tusooa> !4w
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 抱抱
<Oicebot> tusooa 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<whsailing> 不是吧
<tusooa> !4w start
<Oicebot> tusooa 决定开启3人游戏模式。我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“地点 人物 事件”3个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> Oicebot已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 来，参加一下
<whsailing> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: whsailing 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  378189156  378189156
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 不了
<NoIE> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: NoIE 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  378203562
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 恩  嘿嘿
<Oicebot> microcai已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你挡个毛啊，如果是子弹你挡不？
<Oicebot> tusooa已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 擋
<Oicebot> Jakalala已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 感恩节那天的太阳刚落下不久，pocoyo...在CyrusYzGTt老婆的床上胡锦涛被卡扎非爆菊。”[ID 1466 ]
<Oicebot> Jakalala,microcai,tusooa 的游戏结束了。
<whsailing> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 哭哭 好感动哇
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 乖。。抱抱
<NoIE> namoamitabuddha: 请问，还在线吗？
 * maya1 hug CyrusYzGTt
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: ...
 * CyrusYzGTt hug maya1 
<tusooa> 这都有log的。
<Jakalala> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"Jakalala发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<NoIE> !4w
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经在 #Oicebot 报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<tusooa> !4w
<Oicebot> tusooa 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<whsailing> !4w
<Oicebot> whsailing 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w start
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 加入了游戏。目前玩家为Jakalala,tusooa,whsailing,CyrusYzGTt。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<tusooa> !4w start!
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: 游戏已经结束, 原因 玩游戏的人发呆了 240 秒  378443796
<Oicebot> whsailing已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> Jakalala已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<Oicebot> tusooa已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ CyrusYzGTt與maya1的堅貞愛情，CyrusYzGTt的老婆在世贸大楼调戏ib-perl.。”[ID 1467 ]
<Oicebot> Jakalala,tusooa,whsailing,CyrusYzGTt 的游戏结束了。
<^k^> Oicebot:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<namoamitabuddha> NoIE: ok
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你老婆调戏别的男人？
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 乖，抱抱
<Jakalala> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: Jakalala 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  378569906
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: tusooa 加入游戏 (2/4)  378574140
<whsailing> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: whsailing 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  378579281
<NoIE> namoamitabuddha: 不等了，我明天看日志好了。
<soone> Ddw
<NoIE> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: NoIE 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  378599390
<namoamitabuddha> NoIE: 你没思考过?
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: whsailing 输入好了  378625109  378625109
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: NoIE 输入好了  378633796  378633796
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: Jakalala 输入好了  378640484  378640484
<namoamitabuddha> NoIE: 那就以后思考吧, 我想太早剧透不好
<NoIE> namoamitabuddha: 太难了。。。
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: tusooa 输入好了  378663703  378663703
<oink_hzhdn> DDW 游戏结果: 9月１１日, 马英九 在CyrusYzGTt老婆的床上 emerge -avuDN world ...
<namoamitabuddha> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: namoamitabuddha 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  378678906
<tusooa> ib-perl, https://github.com/tusooa/tusooa/blob/master/Apps/Scripts/ib-IrcBot.perl
<NoIE> 为什么每个地点都和XX老婆的床上有关？
<namoamitabuddha> NoIE: 那个euro*想出来了吧
<whsailing> cpu正在受高温的考验
<NoIE> namoamitabuddha: 不知道不知道不知道。
<namoamitabuddha> NoIE: 那你继续想想, 其实你刚才那个排除的思路也行的
<NoIE> namoamitabuddha: 好吧。
<yunfan> adam8157: 怎么配自动用wpa起无线来着？ 我那驱动终于搞定了
<namoamitabuddha> euroford: 会了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉，，maya走了，我也走。。
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: 游戏已经结束, 原因 玩游戏的人发呆了 240 秒  378918796
<adam8157> yunfan: https://github.com/adam8157/tips/blob/master/network
<euroford> namoamitabuddha: 不行了，超过3P，就不会算了。
<yunfan> adam8157: 我系统里还有 network-manager 不会起冲突么
<adam8157> yunfan: 会, nm会劫持
<yunfan> wpa-psk plaintext|hexadecimal
<namoamitabuddha> euroford: 其实你们刚才说的方法也可行, 就是把不满足的排除掉
<yunfan> adam8157: 那要删除nm?
<yunfan> adam8157: 还有你那个密码是明文的？ wpa2支持缶
<adam8157> yunfan: 停掉nm的服务试试
<namoamitabuddha> yunfan: 只要把nm从daemon给blacklist就ok
<adam8157> yunfan: plaintext...
<adam8157> yunfan: wpa支持的
<adam8157> yunfan: 其实 wicd-curses多好用...
<yunfan> adam8157: 我要自动来
<namoamitabuddha> euroford: f[n]表示n名学生满足要求的排列个数
<yunfan> namoamitabuddha: nm的具体名叫什么 难道就写nm?
<adam8157> yunfan: 你看得懂哈, 我那个是多种, 不用写的你就不用写
<namoamitabuddha> yunfan: networkmanager
<yunfan> adam8157: 当然看得懂
<yunfan> namoamitabuddha: 写到 哪里？
<namoamitabuddha> euroford: 考虑n! - f[n]
<yunfan> /etc/init/ 这里？
<namoamitabuddha> yunfan: archlinux?
<yunfan> namoamitabuddha: ubut
<yunfan> lucid
<namoamitabuddha> yunfan: ubuntu不清楚, 如果是debian的话, sysv-rc-conf
<lainme> adam8157: nm好看好用
<adam8157> lainme: nm会劫持啊, 想手动改的时候就不好用了
<yunfan> namoamitabuddha: 不行了吧？？
<yunfan> 卸载nm
<namoamitabuddha> yunfan: 刚才google了下, 可以
<yunfan> adam8157: 那个 wpa_psk 到底写明文密码还是密文的？
<yunfan> namoamitabuddha: 什么可以？ 具体动作说下
<adam8157> lainme: 上大学的时候 nm伤了我的心...它的vpn必须在dhcp的情况下才起效...持续了很久的一个bug
<adam8157> yunfan: 写明文哦
<yunfan> adam8157: 额 wtf
<adam8157> yunfan: 会根据长度自己辨别的
<namoamitabuddha> yunfan: sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<yunfan> adam8157: 那你还说写明文
<adam8157> yunfan: 方便嘛
<yunfan> namoamitabuddha: 不是说 ubuntu用了 system.md么
<namoamitabuddha> yunfan: 那个工具是沿用的
<namoamitabuddha> yunfan: 你是lucid啊再说, 还是upstart吧
<yunfan> namoamitabuddha: 对阿
<namoamitabuddha> yunfan: 那你自己google
<euroford> namoamitabuddha: 排除法，关键是搞不清相互的关系，也就是你说的F（n）
<yunfan> 行了 remove nm了
<namoamitabuddha> euroford: 按照第一次发生不满足的位子给不满足的所有排列分类, 可以分成(n - 1)类
<yunfan> adam8157: 好了 验证成功了 可以把主机搬进我房间了
<soone> 有没有数据分析的irc
<soone> 频道
<yunfan> adam8157: 明天你在哪里？
<adam8157> yunfan: 我没明白你的这两句话什么关系..
<adam8157> yunfan: 动物园 看神兽
<yunfan> adam8157: 之前无线不行 主机放在大厅里
<euroford> namoamitabuddha: 你这个题，我好像有印象，高中的时候做过，但。。。
<namoamitabuddha> euroford: 假设第i位第一次发生不满足, 也就是说从左到右第1..i个元素构成1..i的排列
<maya> 俺要碎叫啦
<euroford> namoamitabuddha: 缴枪了，我现在对自己的要求就是，能把小学二年级的题做出来，就OK了，惭愧啊
<adam8157> maya: 克睡吧
<maya> euroford: 表纠结了  可能小学题 没有想太多 恰恰是从一个最简单的我们都没有想到的角度来考虑
<maya> adam8157: 系啊
<maya> adam8157: 俺要碎叫啦
<maya> 乃们要早睡哇
<namoamitabuddha> euroford: 你前面说321XXXXXX啥的这种分类
<namoamitabuddha> euroford: 你是认为恰好在第3位产生不满足的情况只有1种, 是不是
 * Oicebot 对namoamitabuddha说：不可能。
<yunfan> adam8157: 莫非是有妞一起去
 * Oicebot 对yunfan说：你问我？不告诉你。
<adam8157> yunfan: 和我大学舍友 你有事儿?
<euroford> NoIE怎么闪人了？
<maya> 安安~~
<euroford> 晚晚
<maya> 哈
<namoamitabuddha> euroford: 不是一种, 是多少种?
<euroford> namoamitabuddha: 这个是NoIE想出来的
<euroford> 所以很麻烦的
<maya> 88~~
<euroford> 11
<Oicebot> 12
<namoamitabuddha> euroford: 提示: 是f[3]种
<namoamitabuddha> euroford: 我说恰好在第3位发生矛盾的前3位的情况个数, 后面XXXXXXX不管
<euroford> namoamitabuddha: 估计你只能孤独求败了，我只能从小学，慢慢往上学了
<namoamitabuddha> euroford: 这是计算机编程的想法啊
<namoamitabuddha> euroford: 递归子问题
<whsailing> 打warznoe去
<euroford> namoamitabuddha: 不玩算法很多年了
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<yunfan> wtf
<yunfan> ubuntu改了东西老忘记update
<yunfan> adam8157: 上同学，找人人
<Ubberlisk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNWiZlEv3Lw
<^k^> ⇪ title: YouTube - 老湿第7部 伤不起的中国大片 Always Wet about Crap Chinese Movies Jay Chou
<majormeng> sweethome 3D 异常退出。。。怎么搞？
<namoamitabuddha> euroford: 我的意思是说: 应该学习的是一些想法, 而不是技巧. 小学题很多都太偏重技巧, 特别是只能用于1题的技巧, 是不值得学习的.
<majormeng> 请教大神～
<euroford> namoamitabuddha: 完全同意，好的算法，其实是思想好，只靠技巧玩不出好东东。
<yunfan> adam8157: 有个大问题
<adam8157> yunfan: say
<yunfan> adam8157: 我把有线拔了 无线那个也就ping不上了 有线一插上 无线就又好了
<euroford> yunfan: 何以见得，有这样的因果关系？
<adam8157> yunfan: 怎么会 重启network服务试试 路由表?
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋，怎么还在？
<adam8157> roylez_: ...对了, 不要晒单, 公司的东西 - -!
<roylez_> adam8157: .....
<yunfan> adam8157: 我的配置里 eth0 排在 ra0前面 ra0是我的无线 并且 eth0是 dhcp方式的 是不是拔线导致 if-down的什么脚本？
 * Oicebot 对yunfan说：千真万确。
<adam8157> roylez_: 你咋总是半夜上来
<roylez_> adam8157: 写完代码聊聊天
<adam8157> yunfan: 不会哦
<roylez_> adam8157: 总共800行的commit，等着再被骂
<adam8157> roylez_: 我都好久没写东西了...快废了
<yunfan> adam8157: 那怎么会出现这种事  我一插上有线 理科无线又能访问了 wtf
<adam8157> roylez_: commit log 800行?
<roylez_> adam8157: 你不是靠码字吃饭的不？
<roylez_> adam8157: 好多commit，总共800行
<adam8157> roylez_: 现在不是了, 最多写点简单的c和脚本 用来找bug...555
<adam8157> roylez_: 所以想搞个项目或者加个项目...
<roylez_> adam8157: ....现在改靠马子吃饭了？
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<yunfan> 额 貌似是我 netmask 写成 255.255.255.255 导致
<yunfan> roylez_: 能吃软饭也是一种本事
<adam8157> yunfan: 额..
<roylez_> adam8157: https://github.com/jeremyevans/sequel/pull/376#commits-pushed-7c833cd
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac237965/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 太口怕了啊，一个美女就这么给它吃了 - AcFun.tv
<Oicebot> 标题: ̫¿ۅÁ˰¡£¬һ¸䁅®¾Εヴ¸촔‹ - AcFun.tv
<microcai> adam8157:  jion us
<adam8157> roylez_: 啊...不懂rb
<adam8157> microcai: C的?
<microcai> adam8157:  ye
<microcai> adam8157:  yes
<adam8157> microcai: 啥的?
<adam8157> bot要倒霉
<yunfan> adam8157: 果然是那个原因
<yunfan> 现在用无线这么慢
<microcai> adam8157: 待命就是了。
<microcai> yunfan:  2.4G 干扰太多了。
<microcai> yunfan: 你用的手机是 android 的吧，下个 wifi analizer
<yunfan> microcai: 我发现是因为我的网卡朝向不对 掉了个头就ok了
<microcai> yunfan: 看一下是不是有频率重叠
<microcai> yunfan:  ... ...
<yunfan> 好了 可以开搞lfs了
<yunfan> 不对 先搞kvm
<tusooa> .
<yunfan> 奇怪 访问不了公网 却可以被内网的访问
<roylez_> adam8157: 有好事没？
<microcai> yunfan: route add default gw 网关ip
<microcai> yunfan: 或者是 dns 没设置
<yunfan> 有 route
<yunfan> 好像是因为两个route
<roylez_> adam8157: 猎奇 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac238307/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 口罩姬什么的弱爆了,看我的 - AcFun.tv
<yunfan> microcai: 我刚才设置好了 那我这些设置如何让他保存起来？
<microcai> yunfan:  you can't .
<yunfan> microcai: 额
<microcai> yunfan:  add it to init script
<yunfan> shit 用无线还是慢
<microcai> yunfan:  2.4G 干扰很多的。
<microcai> yunfan: 用  5G 频段吧
<yunfan> 我这附近根本没几个人用无线阿
<yunfan> microcai: 不知道怎么设置
<yunfan> [   12.156101] phy mode> Error! The chip does not support 5G band 15!    microcai 不支持
<yunfan> 这垃圾卡 明天找个好的
 * microcai 说买卡就买卡啊～ 真有钱
<wolftankk> System Information: Model: MacBook Pro (13-inch Early 2011) • CPU: Intel Core i5-2415M (4 Cores) @ 2.30 GHz • L2: 262.14 KB • L3: 3.15 MB • Memory: 4.00 GB • Uptime: 11 Hours • Disk Space: Total: 639.46 GB; Free: 173.70 GB • Graphics: Intel HD Graphics 3000 • Screen Resolution: 1680 x 1050 • Load: 10% • OS: Mac OS X 10.6.8 (Build 10K549) (64-bit kernel)
<Assembly> ÇëÎÊ ÎÒ¸ÃÔõôÒþ²ØÎÒµÄIPµØÖ·ÄØ
<^k^> Assembly:say 请问 我该怎么隐藏我的IP地址呢 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Assembly> Hello £¡ how can I do to hide my IP address?
<xiaoy> Assembly, 请改一下 GB2312 -》 UTF-8
<gebjgd> 老流氓竟然不在
<gebjgd> 邪门
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 好久没见你啦
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 恩。确实。小光都很久没来了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 因为他断网了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 料到了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我离不开网络，断网第一天就买说 o2 surfstick
<Jagdwurst> 买了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 哈哈/
<Jagdwurst> 幸好linux下能用
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 你的那个是华为的吧？
<Jagdwurst> ZTE 的
<Jagdwurst> 华为的好像兼容性还要好点
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 那个是能用。我当时用的时候有的时候拨不上号
<Jagdwurst> 不知道是内核treiber 的问题还是我的networkmanager 有问题
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我的也是
<Jagdwurst> 常常要插拔好几次才能拨上
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 对
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 和你的问题一样
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你用哪个版本的 networkmanager?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, arch
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 有没有试过 usb_modeswitch
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 版本忘记了。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 就是用的usb_modeswitch
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那应该不旧
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 有的时候usb_modeswitch不管用
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你也是　zte　的？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 就要拔掉
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 恩。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:　对， rmmod 也没用
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 垃圾的很
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我当时刚搬家的时候用的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 之前一直在写论文，懒的找，　连哪里看log都还不知道
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 　我也要搬家了，小光一个月前就搬了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我知道
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 他还没网呢？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 估计还没有
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 他没网的时候终于走出家门了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 正好他能学习
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 哈哈
<Jagdwurst> lol
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 他太废了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 没网的时候他天天去图书管看书 :D
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 他转专业了，也学nachrichten了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst,为什么？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 以前的专业不好么？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: letzter  versuch忘去了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我靠。他不用重头学吧？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 还得在这里多耗几年
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:　几本上从头了，除了几个基础课
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我靠。他怎么就忘了？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 多大的人了。考试还能忘记？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 他根本就不知道有个 letzter versuch
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我靠。。。。佩服
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 　第一次考的时候他挂了，　第二次报了没考，也没交假条
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 他真够颓废的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 　今年他没报，但有規定，一年后不报也自动给报上了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 所以他自己没报，但被自动报上了还不知道
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 于是　letzter versuch 错过了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你的也是　ZTE 的?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 白色。和你的一样
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, saturn买的。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 他一门考试能耗一年？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 去年你也知道的，他整天都在网上，没去上过课，没去考试。为了 IRC 放弃了一学期 xD
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我上学的时候就挂了一门
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 国内?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, irc有那么有意思么
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 德国
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你们那里同样是 FH，有那么难吗
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 还是口试挂的。傻逼教授。说我口语表达不够
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  lol
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 不难。是那玩意我没学过
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, gsm umts那些的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 　不是什么文科课吧，还要口试
<Jagdwurst> 口语
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 哦，那门课我1.0
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 全背的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst,我们高数都口试
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 口试？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不是，笔试
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 全要背数据
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 笔试不怕。就怕口试
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 上行多少 bitrate ,下载多少
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 那时候刚进专业
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 没用。口试随机性太大了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 因该考的人不多吧
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 否则怎么口试的过来
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 对
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 考的人不多，因该和教授都熟的。也不会怎么为难你
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 还真不是。那教授很别扭
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 别的教授口试给我1点多。就他给我不过
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 他在米国留的学
<Jagdwurst> ...
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我的专业这届就我一个人，到后来教授一路开绿灯，全1.0
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 赚了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 那你爽了。最后还不1.0
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我从国内认过来的那些成績太差，高数物理８０　９０　分的，也才认了2.0
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 最后平均起来刚好上 1.3
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 都是后来那教授几门课给我撑上去的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 他居然连两个实验也能给　1.0
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 可以了。以后读博吧
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 打算这样的，趁现在情商还很低
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 不过要是我。我就直接上班了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你有人牵挂了还是上班吧
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 而且像你这样也不差
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 过两年就能赚上第一筒金了
<Jagdwurst> ç²¾
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 不是。当学生有个不好的地方就是，到家你也不轻松
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 因为你会担心学业。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 这倒是
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 上了班就不一样了。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 回家踏实极了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 感觉这里企业氛围也比国内好
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 至少我在的那个公司人与人之间很友好
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 强多了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我弄了dockstar
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 刷了uboot.上了debian.弄了cups 和 samba server
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  dockstar是啥?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, google
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, seagate的小盒子
<Jagdwurst> ok
<Jagdwurst> 现在你成富一代了哈 :)
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 屁
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 没车没房子的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 只是你没买罢了 :D
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 有führschein 否?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 正在学
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 开了有11次了吧
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 每次50€?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 没那么便宜
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 神马时候考?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 还没上高速呢
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 都是小朋友在考吧
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 上理论课的时候是很多小朋友。也有25，6岁的
<archl> ofan:  Nokia N9在新加坡卖 299欧元，在欧洲550.。。
<^k^>  06:03
<archl> 早安。
<H3ruS> sorry for speak in english .. but i wanto to install chinese fonts suport
<H3ruS> someone know ?
<gebjgd> archl, nokia不行了
<archl> gebjgd: 我不管Nokia，只要产品到手就好了。
<gebjgd> archl, 刚给老婆买了个索爱的sk17i
<archl> gebjgd: 哦。我就知道很少的手机 :D
<marconm> hii. someone can to help me
<gebjgd> archl, nokia都不用android
<gebjgd> archl,管什么用
<H3ruS> gebjgd: can u help me
<H3ruS> with chinese fonts
<archl> gebjgd: 我只见过1台android。。。
<archl> H3ruS: install them in ~/.font
<gebjgd> archl, 我用的htc desire z就是andorid
<gebjgd> archl, 感觉很好
<archl> H3ruS: install them in ~/.fonts  sorry
<H3ruS> archl: send me your config
<H3ruS> coz .. i dont understand
<gebjgd> H3ruS, ?
<archl> H3ruS:  oh, you mean config, I don't know
<gebjgd> H3ruS, which distro?
<H3ruS> debian
<gebjgd> H3ruS, nice
<gebjgd> H3ruS, debian testing
<H3ruS> i try everything ... but nothing
<H3ruS> gebjgd: i try with ubuntu tu
<archl> gebjgd:  你跟我说，我正好是见到了那个。。。
<H3ruS> coz ... i use netinstall
<archl> gebjgd: 操作很古怪。。。
<archl> gebjgd: 界面设计很糟糕。。。
<H3ruS> i am studying your language
<archl> gebjgd: 找不到东西啊。。。
<H3ruS> next year i go to beijing
<H3ruS> 0.0
<gebjgd> H3ruS, locale?
<H3ruS> gebjgd: i try too
<gebjgd> H3ruS, i am from peking
<H3ruS> =/
<H3ruS> cool
<H3ruS> gebjgd: chinese or american ?
<gebjgd> H3ruS, but i live in germany
<gebjgd> H3ruS, chinese
<H3ruS> hunm
<H3ruS> man ... i have to speak
<H3ruS> that tons in chinese are so hard
<H3ruS> =/
<gebjgd> H3ruS, you should find a chinese girl
<H3ruS> kkkkkkkkkk
<H3ruS> maybe next year
<H3ruS> gebjgd: i am from brazil
<gebjgd> H3ruS, first su
<gebjgd> H3ruS, i have friend in brazil
<H3ruS> hen gaoxing renshi ni =D
<H3ruS> correct ?
<gebjgd> H3ruS, some of your students come to germany for study.
<gebjgd> H3ruS, hen hao
<gebjgd> H3ruS, zheng que
<H3ruS> yes
<Jagdwurst> heng gaoxin renshi ni
<H3ruS> gebjgd: i speak french and arabic
<H3ruS> a little bit
<H3ruS> but ....
<gebjgd> H3ruS, bonjour
<H3ruS> back to language
<H3ruS> gebjgd: nothing works
<gebjgd> H3ruS, no, back to debian
<H3ruS> google chrome dont looks chinese characters
<H3ruS> terminal ... nothing
<H3ruS> =/
<H3ruS> gebjgd: wich fonts package did u install
<Jagdwurst> H3ruS:  install the package : ttf-wqy-zenhei
<Jagdwurst> H3ruS: ttf-wqy-microhei
<gebjgd> H3ruS, ttf-wqy-microhei ttf-wqy-zenhei  xfonts-wqy]
<gebjgd> H3ruS, ttf-wqy-microhei ttf-wqy-zenhei  xfonts-wqy
<H3ruS> ok
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆来了？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 你也在debian?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  seit vielen monaten
<knownbad> 没，刚送了签证申请表
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我用了2个月了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 自从上次 fedora 换了systemd ，什么都不会用
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 就换debian了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, testing
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 但是arch还在新的上网本上跑
<H3ruS> gebjgd: my screen http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/225/201109101830171366x768s.png/
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我还是用老的，新的 amarok 问题多多，kaffeine 也有问题，连kernel都有问题,我这里
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我不用kde
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我也不用 kde
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, k系软件我很少用
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 但那两个软件有许多features别的软件里没有
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, kaffeine我这里没有问题阿
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 别跟我说你还在用 evince
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 一直evince
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: kaffeine 画面老死掉，　从去年开始，小光那里也这样
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我已经不看dvb-t了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 这里信号太少
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:　evince 挂的太严重了，windows下也这样linux下也这样，好几年了都没修正
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 自己做个天线
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, ？没遇到过阿
<H3ruS> gebjgd: did u see my Screen
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 没用。muenster没有信号
<gebjgd> H3ruS, no
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 在编译 latex 后刷新的时候
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: ５次里挂一次
<gebjgd> H3ruS, maybe use imagebin
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst,好久没写tex了
<H3ruS> hunm
<gebjgd> H3ruS, imagebin.org
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我准备买个台式机呢。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我太依赖tex了，从论文到beamer。　因为从没用过office 的那些软件。连处理数据都是 sed + perl 的，excel也不会用（记不住函数和功能的位置）。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 跑游戏
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不错
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我都没时间写tex了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 3000€可以买个很好的工作站了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 不够
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我靠。3000欧？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我准备买个500欧左右的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 最近用上了48核32GB的工作站来计算，爽
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 唉。不是自己的机器，没意思。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我就想跑暗黑3 starcraft2 和 红警3
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 目前也就我用，没人抢
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 好像 diablo3 测试版出来了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 是阿
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 所以阿
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不过必需连网的，据说
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 。。。。。。
<gebjgd> archl, 索爱 sk17i
<gebjgd> archl, 你没找到？
<gebjgd> archl, Sony Ericsson Xperia mini pro
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 那台机器跑的linux把？有开xdmcp或者nx?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 目前只有linux能跑，或者就windows，没别的选择
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: unix早死了
<H3ruS> gebjgd: works
<H3ruS> =
<H3ruS> =S
<H3ruS> just on terminal .... dont works
<H3ruS> but i dont know with character use
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 你能开x?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  远程的x
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: windows下用xming
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, ssh -X?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 哦，那就是开了xdmcp
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 老的hp-ux下也开xming,但没什么意思。只是把数据扔上去，算完了拿回来，用几个.bat就解决大多数问题了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, xdmcp强很多了。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 过路由用nx更好
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 应该是没开什么 xdmcp
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 6000端口
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 你能xorg -query过去？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 和 X相关的一律都没开
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 哦。那你只能ssh -X
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 只是在windows 上开了个 xserver
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 没有ssh
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 开了就爽了。能跑游戏了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 用的是rcp和rsh
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 内部的网络
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 那个很慢。不爽
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 你有root么？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 用不到root,又不装硬件
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 开xdmcp。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: …………
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 直接xorg -query过去。爽死了。跟本地一样
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我现在就这么用我的dockstar
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: dockstar性能很强大吗　？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 1.2Ghz arm9
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 跑的debian squeez
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我能在上面跑x
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 就是内存太小。才128.....
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 128MB?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 对。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 那个东西本来是作nas的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 3W的功耗
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不会吧，硬盘功率都不止３w了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 当然不算硬盘
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 3个usb2.0呢。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我用u盘跑的debian
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: raid?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 没。因为我需要cups
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 1个给u盘跑系统。1个给打印机 1个给硬盘
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我发现这里打印店打印出来的效果太专业了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 只是贵了点
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 激光打印机。当然了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我家里用的是hp的喷墨。连网络都没有
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 所以就用了dockstar当cups server
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 128M内存的server?　还是你的打印机本身能解释PS?
<archl> 解释bye alll
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 不是。那东西就是个电脑。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 上的arm debian
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 你想想，你都能用他干吗吧。几乎所有事情都能做
 * gebjgd 换手机
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst 关键是功耗小
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst 睡了。安
<dungeon_archl> lol DejaVu Sans Condensed 有问题啊。。。oracle要改正！
<dungeon_archl> 还是说 windows的渲染太差。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-09-11
<cfy> roylez_: 主席早上好
<roylez_> cfy: cc
<roylez_> cfy: aoe
<tusooa> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> tusooa: 兔兔
<tusooa> er
<cfy> tusooa: 兔兔?
<tusooa> cfy: 同不解
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 服务器内存使用一超过300M,apache2就死掉，网站无法访问. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344816 郁闷好久的问题，一直没办法解决，请教各位... 刚刚网站又连不上了，用ssh连上去一看，果然是内存使用又超300M，这是怎么一回事啊？ root@11:~# free -m total used free shared buffers cached Mem: 1024 329 694 0 0 0 -/+ buffers/ca ...
<roylez_> tusooa: 兔死阿
<feng> 好
<ChaoFeng> ^k^: 看看 Apache 的 Log 有没有什么异常信息，Swap 没配？
<^k^> ChaoFeng, 怎么样？  ㍡ 
<ChaoFeng> google Apache Error Log
<ChaoFeng> ^k^: http://www.phpchina.com/manual/apache/mod/core.html#errorlog
<^k^> ⇪ title: Apache核心(Core)特性 － Apache 2.2 中文版参考手册
<dungeon_archl> http://vimeo.com/28758945
<^k^> ⇪ title: Marko Ahtisaari's speech about ‘Patterns of Human Interaction’ at Copenhagen Design Week on Vimeo
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 主席好。
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: 懒汉回来啦？
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 你要知道，我的这个昵称就是在无聊的作收银工作。。。
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: .....
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: 在哪家？
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 小店。
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: 我当学生的时候一天零工也没打过
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 明白。
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 你是尖子。。。
<dungeon_archl> 哈哈
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: 你明白啥哦...
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 我是末流
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: 我是家里蹲
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 我高三时曾经半个学期狂问同桌，问老师，然后班级排名提升 30，然后发现同桌排名下降接近20 。。。然后我。。。自暴自弃了。
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 有时候我自认是魔鬼。
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: 我问人少，都是人问我
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 好吧。高中前都是人家问我。
<dungeon_archl> 哈哈
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: 你同桌是女生吧，就你这脾性
<whsailing> roylez_:好吧，一直来都是别人问我的
<roylez_> whsailing: 哪里冒出来的...
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 因为 我比较受欢迎。。。
<whsailing> roylez_：娘胎里咯
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: 继续码字到吃午饭
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 那就拜拜
<Kowalki> 你好！12点。
<tusooa> 历史上的今天：9月11日(1/5)：1297年，苏格兰军队在斯特灵桥战役中击败英格兰军队。
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 关于设计 Nokia N9 和设计操作方式的视频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344822 关于设计 Nokia N9 和设计操作方式的视频 http://vimeo.com/28758945 演讲者 Marko Ahtisaari 是Nokia全球首席设计师。另外，他获得过格莱美音乐最佳新人奖。 我比较喜欢这些观点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2011-09-11 9:48
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: .
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: 过节人真少阿。就咱俩悲催的
<dungeon_archl> roylez_: 过节？
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ ： 哦。中秋啊。
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 我连春节都不过的。。。
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 算了。。。我就是无可救药的。
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 等等。人不少啊。都超过 50了。
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: 不过节double的好不好
<dungeon_archl> dungeon_archl: 不知道。
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: 现在在线的，很多只是挂机的
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 就算人多时，大多也是挂机的。
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 挂机固定40人。
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ IRC的风俗就是挂机。
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ http://talk.maemo.org/showthread.php?t=76449
<^k^> ⇪ title: Somehow a imporvement idea - maemo.org - Talk
<wolftankk> 早 各位
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 他们都搞笑啊。。。
<dungeon_archl> wolftankk: 早。
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: 我恨talk http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzAxODY0Mzc2.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 野猪偷吃犀牛粮草的悲惨下场 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 。。。talk比forum好拼写啊，建议一叶改 :)
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 我小时候不知道看哪里的破故事，说一猪二熊三老虎。。。
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 犀牛可爱啊。
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: 猫生娃：一龙二虎三猫四老鼠
<wolftankk> roylez_ 真视频太搞笑了
<wolftankk> !4w
<tusooa> wolftankk: .oicebot on
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 。。。
<whsailing> ＯＫ，冒冒泡
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 都在挂机都在挂机。。。我gmail上的全部在挂机。。。
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: 悲催不？
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 恩。少了 aron 和 lainme 和 banban，其他都在。
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 不悲，祝福那些过节的人。
<whsailing> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjk5NDgxNTMy.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 打着手机单手空中灌篮，牛B小伙震惊全场！ - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: aron就不说了。lainme估计上街败家去来。banban我好久没看见了
<wolftankk> 这个频道还好,,,,  国外那些irc频道 几乎80%都是挂机
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: 我化圈圈诅咒他们
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 你。。。
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 我前一段时间回想起来，所有不合群的家伙都大多找我当朋友。。。晕倒。。。
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: ...
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 没说你。
<dungeon_archl> 哈哈
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 主席是大家仰慕的。
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 我才知道 lainme是博士生了。。。好年轻。。。
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: 这个应该看过吧 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjk5MzQ4MzA4.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 额滴娘！见过牛的，没见过这么不要命的！！ - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<jacoii> freenode 上还有没有其他的中文频道哦？
<dungeon_archl> jacoii: #python-tw
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 那车太慢了。
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 30km/s不到？
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: 你试试...
<jacoii> dungeon_archl: 谢，正好正在学python...
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 我没胆量。
<roylez_> jacoii: 换ruby吧
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 不要用这种句式：你试试。。。 没意思哦。
<dungeon_archl> roylez。。。
<jacoii> roylez 为啥？
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 你认识 jacoii
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: 不认识
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 你怎么知道他用python？
<jacoii> dungeon_archl: 我刚说了正在学python....
<dungeon_archl> jacoii: 哦。
<roylez_> jacoii: 我用了2年python，也写了上万行的代码，还是换了ruby
<dungeon_archl> roy
<jacoii> roylez_ :哦。。能具体讲下为什么吗？我刚学没多久，现在还来得及。。
<mayli> roylez_: 上w
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 我只能学python，ruby对我没用。。。
<tusooa> Use-Pelr
<tusooa> Use-Perl
<roylez_> mayli: 不算多，但也有点数量了
<mayli> roylez_: web?
<jacoii> roylez_  python对我来说只是爱好而已，因为我的专业是工程预算的。。。不是计算机。。
<jacoii> 所以学什么我倒没什么所谓。。
<roylez_> jacoii: 2 -> 3 兼容问题。Python 3跟python2几乎是两种语言，2的support终究会终结，但是大部分人不愿意转到3。即使是python2，你知道的越多，底下根源性的毛病就会发现越多，metaclass结构相当蹩脚和反人类
<roylez_> jacoii: 随你咯，我也只是说说。我也在python上花了2年呢
<roylez_> mayli: 没有web
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 问题是，那些工程软件。。。都只有python的扩展。
<jacoii> dungeon_archl: 你也是土木方向的？
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: o...如果这样就python吧
<dungeon_archl> jacoii: 不是。
<jacoii> dungeon_archl: 哦。。
<mayli> roylez_: 计算？
 * mayli 反人类
<roylez_> mayli: 算是吧
<qslee> NERDTree 可以按时间排序吗？
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/67b532d1jw1dkzl8eb6vlj.jpg
<dungeon_archl> lainme: 不回去过节？
<lainme> dungeon_archl: 好贵
<dungeon_archl> lainme: 恩。
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 那个字不错。
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 我写字越来越差，昨天想写中文都要对照着屏幕打字。。。
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ :S
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: 我没想到她的节字写简体
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 能吧简体简单。
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: 苍是繁体呢
<dungeon_archl> roylez N9在新加坡卖 299欧元，找 tenzu。。。
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: ...有必要吗
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 让他卖了拿国内卖赚钱 :D
<dungeon_archl> 一次1000？
<dungeon_archl> 一台1000赚头的感觉。
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: 如果想要倒卖的话，太多可以倒的了
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 新加坡是限量购买
<qslee> NERDTree 可以按时间排序吗？
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 不对，是限量发行
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 苍字写繁体——那个就是她写的习惯吧。。。平时都那么签字的。。。
<wolftankk> 那个苍 日语就那么写的把
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: 字如其人阿。宅男的字就象蚯蚓爬的
<dungeon_archl> dungeon_archl:  好吧。我的字永远都不成行。。。我承认。
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 一直都是，从小学就不成行。
<CyrusYzGTt> 蒼井空 苍井空
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 不论写什么都不成行，往上或往下偏。。。
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 我饿了，你吃什么？
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: 啤酒刚下肚。现在感觉正好
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 我沾一点啤酒就脸红 :D
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 最大容量是1瓶。
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: 我也差不多。喝多肚子涨
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 我喜欢吃鱼，煎鱼要放酒 :D
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 哦。那你不陪酒？
<wolftankk> roylez_ dungeon_archl  你们两个肚子把酒言欢么
<wolftankk> 肚子 = 独自
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: 从来没这等事，谁敢让主席陪酒？
<dungeon_archl> wolftankk: 现在又没什么人。我们闲聊吧。
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 敬酒。。。
<dungeon_archl> roylez_ 主席恕罪。
 * dungeon_archl 失言了
<wolftankk> dungeon_archl roylez_  我献你们两个月饼 一口老酒 一口月饼
<wolftankk> 怎么感觉那么凄凉....
<dungeon_archl> wolftankk:  https://tiles.crawl.develz.org
<zoufeng> 现在的Ubuntu 11.10可以用WUBI安装吗？
<dungeon_archl> zoufeng: 为啥用wubi呢？
<dungeon_archl> zoufeng: 反正中国人分区多，清理一个区，灭之，装就好了。
 * dungeon_archl 论坛发贴 16000 突破。。。
<zoufeng> 前几天在Ubuntu中文论坛上有人发帖说11.10不能用WUBI安装。
<qslee> 这里有没有人用vim？
<zoufeng> 我不用
<pocoyo> qslee: 用得少。
<wolftankk> qslee 我一直用
<pocoyo> 这人说话 没谱 说完跑了。
<dungeon_archl> pocoyo: 泡泡好。
<tusooa> qslee: Use-Emacs
<pocoyo> tusooa: 请问用的哪个发行版啊。
<tusooa> pocoyo: GentooLinux
<pocoyo> tusooa: 发个截图来看看吧。
<tusooa> pocoyo: 有啥好截图的？跟原来一样。fvwm,看不出发行版的差别
<tusooa> .
<pocoyo> tusooa: 总想找个在linux下能对齐的中英文字体配置。只使用文驿正黑的可以。但是英文不怎么滴。
<tusooa> er
<whsailing> 编译binutils时，总是出现错误，请教大神：
<whsailing> make[4]: *** [verilog.lo] Error 1
<whsailing> make[4]: Leaving directory `/home/whiz/arm/build-tools/BUILD/binutils-2.20.1/bfd'
<whsailing> make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<whsailing> make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/whiz/arm/build-tools/BUILD/binutils-2.20.1/bfd'
<whsailing> make[2]: *** [all] Error 2
<^k^> whsailing:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<tusooa> whsailing: error 1前边是啥
<wolftankk> whsailing [verilog.lo] Error 1 前一段是啥?
<qslee> 你在 #vim-cn 被 ChanServ 踢出 (You are not authorized to be on this channel)
<qslee> 请问这是怎么回事？
<tusooa> qslee: channel加密了？
<tusooa> whsailing: error 1前边是啥
<sikao_lfs> whsailing: http://code.bulix.org/o8kjbz-80534   看看你主系统缺什么。缺啥补啥。。。。。。。。然后肯定能编译通过。。。
<tusooa> whsailing:
<tusooa> 人都到哪里去了
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。。估计跟我一样，做饭吧。。。。。？
<sikao_lfs> 里面的报个道。到底有多少人自己经常做饭的？而且手艺比食堂的好？
<alexckx> 嗯,刚淘米
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs: 食堂的菜真好吃~
<sikao_lfs> Cherrot: 嘿嘿，要我说啊，食堂的菜好吃是建立在普遍手艺下降基础之上。由于普通人手艺普遍下降。造成食堂居然体现了优势。跟58年比完全不同评价啊
<sikao_lfs> 我经常做饭。但手艺跟食堂差不多。尤其是切功方面比较差。没食堂的好。。。。。
 * mayli 吃饭回来
<sikao_lfs> 我手艺主要体现在适合自己口味上比食堂强点。但是论技术还是不如食堂。。。。
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs: 嘿嘿 有道理。  不过起码食堂的饭菜安全一点点。我们学校外面的烧烤吃了就拉肚子。火锅回收锅底循环利用（这样的黑店竟然还敢雇佣学生……）
<namoamitabuddha> 求推荐panel
<dungeon_archl> sikao_lfs: 关键食堂用料不够好。。。
<dungeon_archl> sikao_lfs: 我自己的话，直接吃原料也可以。
<dungeon_archl> namoamitabuddha: 没panel也可以。
<namoamitabuddha> dungeon_archl: ...
<sikao_lfs> dungeon_archl: 恩，自己做的比较实惠。但是占时间。。。。食堂的只能偶尔吃。。。。
<moriramar> namoamitabuddha: 我現在删除Gnome-panel然後改用docky……
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: 你用什么wm?
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: awesome
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: o
<namoamitabuddha> moriramar: 啥docky?
<namoamitabuddha> moriramar: g2的panel的确太大
<namoamitabuddha> moriramar: 我现在用fbpanel, 不知道如何设置shutdown和reboot
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: 轻量级的panel都解决不了这个问题吧:(
<dungeon_archl> namoamitabuddha: 不用shutdown和reboot，只要 suspend 就好了，设置电源，按下电源键就休眠
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 是一次dbus通信吧
<dungeon_archl> namoamitabuddha:  e16？
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 我记得有个dbus-send一长串的, 忘记了
<namoamitabuddha> dungeon_archl: no
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: 这我不太清楚.
<namoamitabuddha> dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest="org.freedesktop.Hal" /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.Shutdown
<namoamitabuddha> 我测试下
<namoamitabuddha> 果然ok
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha:呵呵
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<moriramar> 請教一下，syslog-ng man Page中提到的所謂syslog-ng Admin Guide是什麼？或者問一下，syslog-ng.conf中ts_format全參數的意思？
<moriramar> 感謝！
<link307> 不知
<whsailing> 谢谢各位了，刚吃完饭回来，饭堂的饭真难吃
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 自动xlock啥的怎么搞的
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: 我用的xscreensaver
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 能自动?
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: 你指的是多长时间不操作自己锁屏？
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: y
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: 可以手动也可以自动.
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 不是调用xlock的咯
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: xscreensaver本身就是屏保软件嘛.
<pocoyo> 唉。。
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 装好之后如何配置
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: 有图形界面
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 我如何启动daemon
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: 可以你wm启动时开启
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: xscreensaver -no-splash
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 和gnome-screensaver比呢?
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: 我没用过gnome-scrensaver
<moriramar> link307: ……
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: 你把关机的那段代码不分行，重新发一下，我测试有错误。
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: 还是需要安装什么？
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 关机我还没测试
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 我测试了roboot
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: 你刚发的是关机的代码
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 我用pastebin吧
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: ok
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/88124
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 我现在测试关机
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: ok
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 不知道需要不需要gdm
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.Hal was not provided by any .service files
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: 我报的错误
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 升级到11.10 每次启动都会FSCK http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344837 升级到11.10后，每次启动都会FSCK，而且都报下面的错误： hdio_get_identity failed for '/dev/sdb':invalid argument 我的Ubuntu是装载移动硬盘的，sdb就是我的移动硬盘，有人知道怎么解决么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 moleculer — 2011-09-11 12:34
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 我在查wiki
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: :)
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 不需要gdm
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: 要装hal
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 那不知道现在的gnome是怎么干的了, 不是说不要hal了
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: 你看一下，你系统里应该装过了，我没装。
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 装过
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 我查下为何安装的
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 是laptop-mode-tools依赖的
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 我打算把gdm也换掉了
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: 哦，我都是startx
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: startx多用户登陆很不方便, 特别是你要借给别人用用的时候
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: 恩，是的。
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 不过slim似乎不支持用户切换
<namoamitabuddha> 我到#ubuntu去问问
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: 好
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 我还是自己测试
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: :)
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: debian的wiki太少
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: 我在看slim主页
<roylez_> tusooa: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac237863/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 当狗狗眼前的食物突然消失 - AcFun.tv
<tusooa> .
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 网都连不上, ck-launch-session都没启动
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: o ?
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 切换不行的似乎
<widon> GPU 加速窗口0/1. 因您显卡驱动的未解决的问题已屏蔽。
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 看来要配置了
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: o,那我还是startx吧,基本上都是我自己用也无所谓.
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 没有wiki太困难, 我还是去看archwiki了
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: ：）
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 主要嫌gdm太重, 切换用户还是蛮方便的, 不过目前不用的
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: 我就是一直以来关机重启没搞定，每次都输入密码。
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 终端下启动gvim，不能切换输入法了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344846 ctrl-space变W的功能了。-f也没用。10.04下的ibus。 vim和nautilus下启动的gvim又正常。 期间，就点过一次“键盘-布局-每个窗口独立布局”去掉勾选一次，居然恢复不了了。 怪异 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2011-09-11 13:22
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 可以在sudoer设置好, 不输入密码, 仍然sudo
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: 有gdm就先用着吧
<namoamitabuddha> qinglingquan: 已经用了很长时间了, 现在觉得笨重
<dungeon_archl> ...什么是呢。
<dungeon_archl> 现在都是搞suspend了。华擎的主板。gdm不太常用，就用它了。
<dungeon_archl> namoamitabuddha: 不关机，就用gdm，没问题。
<qinglingquan> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<dungeon_archl> 就是那些常关的常重启的要轻量级。
<qinglingquan> dungeon_archl: suspend如何搞?
<dungeon_archl> qinglingquan: 就是休眠。
<dungeon_archl> qinglingquan: 改成只休眠。把关机按钮设置成休眠。GNOME3默认就没关机这个项目可选。
<qinglingquan> dungeon_archl: 哦，明白了。
<iGoogle> 用u盘钥匙，拔掉就自动注销休眠。
<namoamitabuddha> dungeon_archl: gdm慢的很
<qinglingquan> iGoogle: 太高级了
<dungeon_archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<namoamitabuddha> dungeon_archl: 休眠是啥? Suspend to RAM? Suspend to Disk?
 * dungeon_archl 膜拜神。
<dungeon_archl> namoamitabuddha:  to disk
<jyfl987> qiqinglingquan. 写udev脚本而已
<namoamitabuddha> dungeon_archl: gdm如何得到session list
<namoamitabuddha> dungeon_archl: 我要配置slim的session list
<jyfl987> iGoogle 立松说他没写过虚拟终端
<dungeon_archl> namoamitabuddha: 我不知道。没设置过。
<qinglingquan> jyfl987: 能否贴个udev脚本出来？
<jyfl987> qinglingquan 否
<qinglingquan> jyfl987: :)
<gebjgd> qinglingquan 莔灵犬
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 用slim?
<qinglingquan> gebjgd: 大哥你又来了，我无语了，现在大白天的阿。
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha 恩
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: sessions怎么配置
<gebjgd> qinglingquan 手机
<tusooa> namoamitabuddha: 一个session,配置啥额
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha 什么session?
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd:
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd:
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: sessions            default,openbox,awesome,gnome
<gebjgd> qinglingquan 好名字。你和笑天犬啥关系？
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 就这行
<qinglingquan> gebjgd: 我只能承认它是我弟了:(
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha ？
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我想得到一份系统的sessions的列表
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha 你是问如何写启动wm配置？
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha 写.xinitrc
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: sessions            default,openbox,awesome,gnome
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 默认是/etc/X11/Xsession
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha 不明白你的问题
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我没动
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha 恩。加新的？
<dungeon_archl> iGoogle: 能让电脑仅仅允许手机登录么？
<dungeon_archl> iGoogle: 让手机变终端。
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl 蛋疼
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: Xsession应该有个地方维护系统的session列表的
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 变成wii那样的遥控器，但更精确，然后 键盘本来就无线的。
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha明白了。你要让slim也实现gdm那样的
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 新加坡 和 马来西亚 N9 都只卖 299欧元，为啥欧洲卖 550？
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha xsession会自动添加。如果少了某些wm.自己加
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 不需要gdm那样自动, 我需要得到那分列表, 然后操作
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 例如好像有个gnome-failure还是什么的, 我记不清楚, 所以要找到能查的地方
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha 这个列表应该在/xession下
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha 一个wm选项一个文件
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: /usr/share/xsessions/?
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha /etc/x11rc/xsessions?
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha find
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: bash脚本怎么单步运行?
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 你上次说用screensaver实现switch user?
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha ？ 你的意思是说用;
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha 要用gnome-screen-saver
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 你是在slim里面切换的?
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha 显然不是
<pocoyo> gebjgd: arch gnome3 还是比较不好用啊。
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 那?
<gebjgd> pocoyo 为啥？似乎还凑合。但是我没用
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 你现在用的什么
<pocoyo> gebjgd: emacs用着就超级不爽啊。
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha gnome-screen-saver
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我说你不需要gdm?
<gebjgd> pocoyo 现在手机
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha 不需要
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我所知的都是gdmflexiserver
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha 一年前弄过一次
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 没说这个。你电脑上装的是啥
<gebjgd> pocoyo openbox
<gebjgd> pocoyo debian testing
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 你上次给的wiki, 需要gdmflexiserver
<gebjgd> pocoyo 公司电脑用的opensuse
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha 那就上吧
 * pocoyo 各种的蛋疼啊。
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 那依赖gdm
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha 但是你可以不用
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha 我印象中
 * gebjgd 换破电脑
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl, 索爱的那款智能手机应该是最小的了
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl, 别的不适合女孩用
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 哦。。。好吧。。。
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 听了你这句话。。。我觉得。。。
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl, 觉得什么？
<dungeon_archl> 。。。
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 不想说了。
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl, 说吧
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 看了下Xsession的代码
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 是/etc/X11/Xsession.d/*依次执行
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 好像xsession并没有维护一个session list
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 都说了。一个wm一个文件
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 不是
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 例如没openbox
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 自己加。我就是手动加了openbox-session
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: gdm有
<gebjgd> opensuse默认没有
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 例如 /etc/X11/Xsession openbox
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 他会which一下, 发现有openbox, 就调用
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 机制不同。你用的什么发行版？
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: deb
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha,  SYSSESSIONDIR=/etc/X11/Xsession.d
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, debian testing的xsession
<NoIE> All Object created as a dummy will be save here.
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 这个目录你进去看看
<NoIE> created as 是什么意思？
 * kenifanying 有没发现近两天openfetion无法登录？
<NoIE> namoamitabuddha: 那个问题的答案是2520吗？
<namoamitabuddha> NoIE: 不知道
<NoIE> namoamitabuddha: 如果是两个人排队，总共有1种组合。
<NoIE> 如果是三个人排队，总共有6种组合。
<namoamitabuddha> NoIE: 3个人是6个肯定是错误答案
<NoIE> 如果是四个人排队，总共有12种组合。
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我看过了
<NoIE> namoamitabuddha: 打错了，不是6，是3.
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: /usr/share/xsession原来是gdm管理的
<NoIE> namoamitabuddha: 都是所有排列组合的一半。
<NoIE> 所以我猜，是2520.
<NoIE> namoamitabuddha: 我曾经想过使用排除法。
<namoamitabuddha> NoIE: 你想知道答案的话, 这么小的数据递归搜索都行
<NoIE> 我想找出不满组条件的组合的规律。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 按一下super就弹出“编辑标签”的窗口 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344853 如图， 怎么把这个快捷键改了，compiz的窗口组合与标签 特效用不了，其他的都行。 统计信息: 发表于 由 huai_f — 2011-09-11 14:24
<NoIE> namoamitabuddha: 前六个人中，至少有一个号码大于6.
<NoIE> 也就是7，所以，最后一个人的号码不能是7.
<NoIE> 前五个人中，至少有一个号码大于5.
<namoamitabuddha> NoIE: 我给你一个提示
<NoIE> 也就是说，最后两个人当中的号码不能都大于6.
<namoamitabuddha> NoIE: 如果一个排列是不满足要求的
<NoIE> namoamitabuddha: 您说。
<namoamitabuddha> NoIE: 必定存在某个i, 使得前i位恰好是1..i的一个排列, 考虑最小的i, 这样前i位是1..i的排列, 并且不存在j < i, 使得前j位是1..j的排列.
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 看来debian/ubuntu里面是在/usr/share/xsessions统一描述所有session, 然后各种dm查找这个位置, slim没有, 比较小的
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, slim似乎也行。用f1切换
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: slim无法使用nm-applet了, 怎么办
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: wireless
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, XD
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: ?
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我已经ck-launch-session
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, dbus啥的也要
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: dbus-launch?
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 然后就ok了?
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 其实有个什么user权限
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 你试试看
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 我现在这机器跑的gdm
<NoIE> namoamitabuddha:
<NoIE> 7x6x5x4x3x2x1-
<NoIE> [1x(6x5x4x3x2x1)+
<NoIE> (2x1)x(5x4x3x2x1)+
<NoIE> (3x2x1)x(4x3x2x1)+
<NoIE> (4x3x2x1)x(3x2x1)+
<^k^> NoIE:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 查了下
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: dbus也有
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 1000      2656     1  0 14:32 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session awesome
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 我当时用arch的时候没事。我试试看
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: archwiki上说要写pam啥的
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: In /etc/pam.d/slim, add these lines at the end of the "auth" and "session" blocks if they do not exist already:
<NoIE> namoamitabuddha: 我好像又算错了。
<NoIE> 7x6x5x4x3x2x1-
<NoIE> [1x(6x5x4x3x2x1)+
<NoIE> (2x1-1)x(5x4x3x2x1)+
<NoIE> (3x2x1-2x1)x(4x3x2x1)+
<NoIE> (4x3x2x1-3x2x1)x(3x2x1)+
<NoIE> (5x4x3x2x1-4x3x2x1)x(2x1)+
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 用slim么
<namoamitabuddha> 不打算尝试slim了
<ofan> 电脑一个人用的话没必要用登陆器
<psychologe> hi
<^k^> psychologe, 好  ㍦ 
<namoamitabuddha> slim太折腾
<xiaobot> 大家好
<Oicebot> 你好呀, xiaobot同学
<xiaobot> 你好你好，嘻嘻
<Oicebot> 你好呀, xiaobot女士
<xiaobot> 。。。。。
<xiaobot> 是爷们
<Hoxily> !time
 * oink_hzhdn 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 11 日 星期日 15:03:48
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<fitha_> !time
 * oink_hzhdn 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 11 日 星期日 15:04:06
<fitha_> what
<xiaobot> 明天放假不
<fitha_> !hello
<fitha_>  放假
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 好了?
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我换了, 换lightdm
<archl> roylez_ 主席好。
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 我这里可以
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, slim上nm-applet
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: ä½ å°±aptitude?
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, ?
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 做什么配置了么
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, .xinitrc
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 哦
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, nm-applet一直能启动阿
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 他是可以启动, 但是连接什么的都灰色了, 而且我不能shutdown/logout/reboot
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 哈哈。visudo
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我不是用这种办法的
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 很简单的问题
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我是dbus-send
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 一样
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 但是在slim里面不能用了, 有error
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: -1的Return value
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 什么slim里面？
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 你要达到什么目的？
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 不是通过visudo的
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 那我不知道了
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 向来visudo改下完事
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 你现在都是visudo关机的?
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 编辑visudo
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 这些都说明是权限问题
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 对啊
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我知道
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 就是sudo halt
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 不是。dbus-send
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 你刚装好slim就nm-applet能链接wireless了?
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 是阿
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 虚拟机下装的ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344856 正常不，没左边的菜单，快捷键也不灵 统计信息: 发表于 由 dahong — 2011-09-11 15:02
<Oicebot> 标题: Ubuntu中文论坛 &bull; 查看主题 - 虚拟机下装的ubuntu
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 无语
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 以前在arch里的老配置
<gebjgd> dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest="org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit" /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Manager org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.Stop
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ??你找我？？
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 好吧，沒迴應就當你沒有很找過我
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 你是用gnome?
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, openbox
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 如何启动nm的
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, autostart.sh
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 对了, 为啥是扔$HOME下的? 你如何启动slim的
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, openbox-session
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 不是daemon?
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, default-display-manager
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, nm-applet &
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 应该没啥问题
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 我这里没问题。有问题的是你
<whsailing> 为什么www.kernel.org打不开的？
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我不用slim了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..能打開的，，不過就是 被鎖定了，，貌似在審計中，，等吧，，希望不要讓俺失望
<whsailing> CyrusYzGTt：是跟我说的吗
<CyrusYzGTt> whsailing§ 是，也不是。。不要自己對好入座，，這很傻逼
<whsailing> whsailing 15时28分53秒
<whsailing> 为什么www.kernel.org打不开的？
<gebjgd> whsailing, 你不认识英文？
<archl> whsailing: 我能打开，2行。
<whsailing> gebjgd：不认识
<gebjgd> whsailing, 放到google翻译里查
<archl> whsailing: 。。。
<whsailing> archl：我也是两行
<gebjgd> 没文化真可怕
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也沒文化，你害怕我。。o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<whsailing> 没办法，粗人一个
<gebjgd> whsailing, 没文化就是粗人？
<whsailing> 小弟只是没英文文化
<gebjgd> whsailing, å­¦
<CyrusYzGTt> whsailing§ 不要學，，你是P民來的
<whsailing> ……………………
<CyrusYzGTt> whsailing§ 好吧，最好去學 拉丁語
<CyrusYzGTt> whsailing§ 還有古漢語
<whsailing> gebjgd，CyrusYzGTt，好吧，你们两位ＰＫ，谁胜了我听谁的
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 嗯，我認輸
<CyrusYzGTt> whsailing§ 行了，你跟 gebjgd 學
<whsailing> 那就是要学英语咯
<CyrusYzGTt> whsailing§ 嗯，你要學 gebjgd 的口音，，還有每天聞 gebjgd 的腳
<CyrusYzGTt> lotus seed
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 我说的可是标准的berlin音
<whsailing> CyrusYzGTt，说话这么损的，比我还粗人
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 嗯，好吧，你就教 whsailing 德語
<CyrusYzGTt> whsailing§ 嗯，我學歷低
<gebjgd> whsailing, 不用闻脚，舔脚趾就好了
<gebjgd> whsailing, 我没 CyrusYzGTt 那么坏
<whsailing> ………………
<whsailing> 算了，自己有个星际就行了，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOTUS SEED IS THE DRIED RIPE SEED OF NELUMBO MUCIFERA GAERTN
<gebjgd> 沉船乘客“三级跳”现为50人 幸存者称船载90人
<gebjgd> 天朝真是威武
<CyrusYzGTt> TO TONIFY THE SPLEEN, TO RELIEVE DIARRHEA, TO REPLENISH THE KIDNEY, TO ARREST SEMINAL EMISSION, AND TO NOURISH THE HEART, TO INDUCE TRANQUILLIZATION.
<archl> 坏坏的。
<CyrusYzGTt> PROTRACTED DIARRHEA DUE TO HYPOFUNCTION OF THE SPLEN, SEMINAL EMISSION, JEUKORRHAGIA; PALPITATION, INSOMNIA
<archl> 坏坏的。。。
<archl> 坏坏的 。。。。。。！
<CyrusYzGTt> ZINGIBER OFFICINALE ROSE
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 親親
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: :-P
<gebjgd> maya1, 又见administrator的win用户
<gebjgd> maya1, 威武
<maya1> gebjgd: 囧
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 俺去写作业啦
<maya1> 正在写化学 刚去洗衣服 衣服弄湿了  就到电脑前来看下
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 嗯，好的，明天，咱們。。
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 一起开学
<maya1> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 。。明天中秋呢。。
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 噢噢  一起回娘家
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 嗯，我要跟你睡的
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 恩，我要被你睡的
<maya1> XD
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 嗯嗯
<gebjgd> @@!
<maya1> 明天下午开学  再一直到国庆放假才回来
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 装了个arch 文件系统居然弄错成ext3了。nnd
<maya1> 哎。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 好，國慶來我家
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 婆婆做饭好吃吗。。。
<gebjgd> pocoyo, 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 嗯
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 嘻嘻  好哇
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 那俺先去写作业啦~~~
 * archl 习惯了
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 嗯，去吧，
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 玩弄自己的宅男啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ??
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你们真的？
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ??
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 算了。我继续。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ??
<gebjgd> archl, 一看就是假的
 * zer4tul 无语
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 懂不，這是精神與文字的愛情
<archl> gebjgd: 懂。所以他是玩弄自己的宅男。
<gebjgd> archl, 你不是？
<archl> gebjgd: 随意你怎么说我。
 * archl 上次玩 zero-k是4个月前的事情了哦。才 20000场。人气还是不够。
<gebjgd> archl, 可怜的娃
<archl> gebjgd: 谢谢你可怜我。
<gebjgd> archl, 找个女友把
<archl> gebjgd: 没有看上的。
<gebjgd> archl, 或者上非诚勿扰 澳洲专场
<archl> 用不着。
<archl> gebjgd: 实在是没有想要找女朋友的想法，想要的朋友都很难找到。
<KAO> 有人没？
<archl> KAO: 没人。/
<KAO> 我勒个去啊
<link307> 问一下：pitivi能编辑mp4吗？
<link307> 有没有什么好的视频编辑软件啊
<KAO> 应该可以吧，这本来就是视频编辑软件
<KAO> 编辑视频pitivi就够用了
<archl> 好与坏，让只用过 一个的人怎么说？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • vim 插件问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344865 taglist显示好像实时更新速度不够啊，我跳到本文件的其他函数，taglist要好久才能反应过来，不得不，跳到taglist上按u才行， 要在配置文件里面怎么设置才好呢 还有cscope和ctags，比如我在内核做了一点修改后，在运行cscope或ctags，要好几分钟。。 统计信息: ...
<Oicebot> 标题: Ubuntu中文论坛 &bull; 查看主题 - vim 插件问题
<link307> KAO: 想把一个视频旋转90度后输出怎么做
<KAO> link307： http://topic.csdn.net/t/20050715/10/4146148.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: DirectShow如何将视频流旋转90度后再输出显示？ - C++ Builder / 基础类
<Oicebot> 标题: DirectShow如何将视频流旋转90度后再输出显示？ - C++ Builder / 基础类
<KAO> 这里面有解释怎么旋转90度再输出
<link307> KAO: 看不懂
<tusooa> Oicebot: 你咋不用那HTML::Entities
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: ubuntu有没有客服？
<freeflyi1g> yunfan: 你要买啥
<archl> freeflyi1g: 客服就是你么。。。
<KAO> 哈工大的网站好像被黑了
<archl> 如果买了的话。
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: 问问而已 我想和斗篷做一款工具方便 志愿者给小白解决问题
<freeflyi1g> archl: 当然不是
<freeflyi1g> yunfan: 加油
<archl> freeflyi1g: 哦。上次的主意被否决了。
<archl> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/28481/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Idea #28481: "Comfort New User by voice, and matching system" - Ubuntu brainstorm
<Oicebot> 标题: Idea #28481: "Comfort New User by voice, and matching system" - Ubuntu brainstorm
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: 还没回答我问题呢
<freeflyi1g> yunfan: 有 call center
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: 有那种在线客服么
<freeflyi1g> yunfan: irc/email
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: 那你这个是作为 irc渠道的客服了？
 * archl 冷。。。15度温度太低了——对我来说。
<yunfan> archl: 我还得开风扇 额
<freeflyi1g> yunfan: 当然不是，我也是志愿者在这个频道
<yunfan> 好 我了解了 继续跟斗篷聊
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> .
<KAO> 谁是irc的客服？
<archl> tusooa: 你是做什么呢？
<archl> KAO: 没有客服，IRC全是志愿者。
<archl> alpha080: 为啥在Ubuntu回应我发照片帖子的全是Suse用户啊！！！
<alpha080> 啥？
<archl> alpha080: ubuntu中文论坛
<KAO> 这个自愿者怎么当？
<archl> KAO: 你就是。
<alpha080> 你啥时发的？
<KAO> 恩，了解了，了解了
<archl> alpha080: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=344429
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 信息
<Oicebot> 标题: Ubuntu中文论坛 &bull; 登录
<archl> 登录？？
<^k^> ⇪ title: 水区水贴?
<archl> alpha080: 你是不是其中之一？
<alpha080> 发错贴了？
 * Oicebot 对archl说：可能是。
 * archl 轻蔑地看着 Oicebot
<alpha080> 在用手机上。。
 * tusooa say for glob q/*/;
 * archl 提议建立中国地Mumble服务器
<archl> 或者傻傻的用台湾的。
<GNUdog__> freeflyi1g: hello，客服
<GNUdog__> freeflyi1g: hello，客服
<freeflyi1g> GNUdog__: 瞎起哄
<GNUdog__> freeflyi1g: 有么…
<archl> freeflyi1g: 现在还有Ubuntu中国版吗？
<yunfan> @xie107: 他一直喜欢清纯的她，却不敢表白。有一天她失恋了，在他面前哭得梨花带雨,不善言辞的他更是心慌意乱，灵机一动想起流传很广的TVB体，就安慰道“做人最重要的是开心，呐，我下面给你吃吧”，她点点头，伸手拉下他的裤链......
<freeflyi1g> archl: 有啊，现在你自己就可以build了
<freeflyi1g> archl: 一条命令
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: 你是专职的么 哈皮他们算什么的？
<tusooa> .
<freeflyi1g> yunfan: 我在这里也是志愿者
<archl> freeflyi1g: 。。。额。我都不知道。
<tusooa> 下面，下边。。。
<archl> yunfan: happy已经是脱离了。。。
<yunfan> archl: 哈皮投奔arch了？
<archl> yunfan: 他是debian开发者。。。
<yunfan> archl: 哦 那是 ubuntu的上面
<archl> yunfan: 没那么多时间，ubuntu地事情大概交给destine了。
<tusooa> <menu> runs the command execute-extended-command, which is an interactive built-in
<tusooa> ...
<freeflyi1g> archl: 我在weibo上帖过
<archl> freeflyi1g: 抱歉，我不知道weibo是啥。。。
<tusooa> ...
<yunfan> archl: 在ie里输入 weibo  然后按 ctrl+enter
<freeflyi1g> archl: ubuntu-defaults-image --locale zh_CN  --components main,restricted,universe
<tusooa> ssh恢复
<archl> freeflyi1g: 哦。我更想知道里面地内容。
<archl> freeflyi1g: 想要个专页介绍 ：D
<freeflyi1g> archl: build 一下就知道了
<liemehoc> archl: destine在irc叫什么
<tusooa> liemehoc: 就叫Destine...
 * archl 去看看。
<archl> 真的不懂。。。
<archl> 算了。。。
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 求助：perl中怎么把汉字转为\xAAAA的形式？如 ：“中文”->"\x4E2D\x6587" http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344870 主要是smplayer中，播放列表中文会乱码，发现把汉字改为/xAAAAd的形式显示正常。 不管把播放列表改为何种编码都会乱码。 统计信息: 发表于 由 mjp123 — 2011-09-11 17:14
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<Oicebot> 标题: Ubuntu中文论坛 &bull; 查看主题 - 求助：perl中怎么把汉字转为\xAAAA的形式？如 ：“中文”-&gt;&quot;\x4E2D\x6587&quot;
<maya1> 求大神
<maya1> 求理科大仙
<alpha080> 恩哼
<archl> maya1: 你要什么？
<archl> 哦。
<archl> 不是。
<maya1> 我作业不会
<maya1> 求邮箱
<alpha080> 啥题目啊？
<maya1> 数学导数  物理受力分析 化学溶液啥的
<maya1> 哦 化学主要是S N 及其化合物
<alpha080> 哎呀，都这么难啊。。。
<maya1> 别介啊。。。。
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 现在都在网上做了么。。。
<alpha080> 偶只会积分， sm分析，点石成金，制造冰毒之类的
<archl> 那些是什么啊。
<archl> 不学些有用的东西
<maya1> 。。。。。
<maya1> 导数和积分。。。
<alpha080> 有有用之用，有无用之用。
<CyrusYzGTt> 真亦假時假亦真，無爲有處有還無。
<linsuxy> htc哪款好
<CyrusYzGTt> NEC
<maya1> wildfire和desire名字都不错==
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ maya1 maya 也不錯
<linsuxy> 哪个型号好，htc的
<maya1> 哈哈
<maya1> 一个野火 一个欲望。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> linsuxy§ N900
<maya1> 如果两者相遇。。。
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 淫家问HTC ==
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 嗯。。
<maya1> NoIE: 来了~
<linsuxy> 诺基亚都没戏了。。
<NoIE> maya1: 你好。
<maya1> N9真的很漂亮= =
<linsuxy> 诺基亚的智能手机起步太晚了，反应太慢
<linsuxy> 都要慢慢淡出了
<maya1> 。。。。。
<maya1> 这让C6情何以堪啊。。。
<linsuxy> 三星的galaxy 9100就比n9好
<maya1> 外形就。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 知道，，因爲我沒有htc，，我只有 很古老的手機
<maya1> 好哇
<linsuxy> 诺基亚吃老本太严重了
<maya1> 俺娘赶我走了。。。
 * Oicebot 挥手：“maya1心肝，慢走~~~”
<maya1> 她要玩。。。
<maya1> 好哇 Oi
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ ..嗯，來我家
<maya1> 恩
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 这下看到了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ??你看到什麼？？
<tusooa> .
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求AQEMU使用方法..GOOGLE上怎么也搜不到. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344876 default-settings.png 如图.求大虾啦 统计信息: 发表于 由 feng9422 — 2011-09-11 18:11
<Oicebot> 标题: Ubuntu中文论坛 &bull; 查看主题 - 求AQEMU使用方法..GOOGLE上怎么也搜不到.
<namoamitabuddha> 现在sudo aptitude install foo是否不行了? 必须要login了
<namoamitabuddha> 就是sudo -i aptitude install foo?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 请教怎么重新安装Gnome3 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344878 之前莫名其妙地安装了kde桌面，然后unity很正常，gnome3却不行了，只顶部有一个空空的菜单面板，不知怎么让gnome恢复正常 求教 重新安装了gnome-shell 也不行 统计信息: 发表于 由 squirrelfeng — 2011-09-11 18:28
<Oicebot> 标题: Ubuntu中文论坛 &bull; 查看主题 - 请教怎么重新安装Gnome3
<centerpoint> transmission BT客户端的分享比率对下载速度有无影响?
<tusooa> centerpoint: 不知道
<yunfan> 搞了个 jabber-terminal 以后公司机器可以无障碍玩了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 人呢
<centerpoint> 人越来越少了....
<KAO> 现在好像没几个人讲话了
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯
<KAO> 感觉还是在终端里玩IRC比较有感觉
<yunfan> KAO: 感觉还是用telnet玩irc有感觉
<CyrusYzGTt> 感覺還是 10
<KAO> telnet好像没什么感觉
<tusooa> 人都到哪里去了
<sikao_lfs1> .....
<sikao_lfs1> 报个到。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 紀念911死難者去了，，去獻花
<CyrusYzGTt> 剛好，全球八點
<sikao_lfs1> 才死3000人。比起后来美国打阿富汗等国搞死13万要少得多。
<sikao_lfs1> 应该欢呼，庆祝。。。。。。。
<sikao_lfs1> 人家打阿富汗，都打到中国家门口了。。。。。。插手中亚。这对中国完全不是好事。。。。
<sikao_lfs1> 当时美国就是靠911为借口搞阿富汗的。虽然当时中国也顺手把东突搞成恐怖分子。但是美国照样支持东突。
<sikao_lfs1> 算了。政治问题不聊。还是聊风月。。。。
<sikao_lfs1> 总感觉又回到民国了。莫谈国事！这叫什么？也许这才体现了历史的厚重性！
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 额 土共饿死几千万你又不管
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 58年中国才开始建立户籍制度。北京到那年才搞玩你清楚嘛。80年代造谣也不是一天2天了。
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 我不跟你这种体制内的死忠说了 那天大家都举了身边的例子 结果你还是否认 敢情死的不是你认识的人 所以你选择性无视
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 算了。每个人说话都是有立场的。我赞同毛时代。并不等于我对邓时代满意。实际上我是反邓的。
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 我没说我反对毛就等于我赞同邓 但如果你以为我反对邓就是要走毛道路 那就大错特错了
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 现在大部分人对现实不满。但是又不敢反领导。不过是借邓反毛，一个劲扁毛罢了。
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 你不过是想走美国路线。也一样。实在不行。我给你看个美国脱口秀节目？
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 胡说八道 跟你说了也白说 我们也只有技术可以讨论了
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan:  http://p.you.video.sina.com.cn/swf/quotePlayer20110627_V4_4_41_20.swf?autoPlay=0&actlogActive=1&as=1&vid=59768240&uid=1788911247&tokenURL=http%3A%2F%2Fyou.video.sina.com.cn%2Fapi%2FsinawebApi%2Foutplayrefer.php%2Fvid%3D59768240_1788911247_aEvjS3FpWm%2FK%2Bl1lHz2stqkP7KQNt6nkjmK8slOlJwpeQ0%2FXM5Gca9oB6CvSANkEqDhAQZE4c%2FYk0x0%2Fs.swf&tHostName=
<Oicebot> sikao_lfs1进行判定，结果为 (6,4)+(0)=10
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 也罢。给你个链接 让你知道政治是怎么回事。  http://www.gyhj.com.cn/read-htm-tid-63067-fpage-3.html
<Oicebot> 标题: ԀԶϞ·¨וֹµı胛£¬ҲԀԶϞ·¨Ϊ³ɵŖ¤ķ-τ¸𐗨ȸ-¹˔°»³¾ʂ܌³-zʷτ»¯؛ºЉ舸
<sikao_lfs1> k不尽忠职守了。居然不翻译了？
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 你还是常去乌有的社区吧 反正我跟你是道不同 不相为谋
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 什么嘛。去是去。但是我跟乌有保皇观点是不一样的。
<sikao_lfs1> 毛主席说了。既反贪官，也反皇帝。
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 你们都不是好鸟 我是顽固右派
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 同样的，我也不认为你是好鸟。因为我们根本就没在说理，都是阐述立场，这个搞人身攻击就过了。
<tusooa> .
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 我都说了 上次咱们说的时候 有那么多人的证明 他们周围的人在60那时候饿死 结果你继续无视
<yunfan> 既然你无视基本事实  那我还有什么好说的
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 那你认为这帐该怎么算？几千万啊。几乎到处都能见到死人。当初3千万下岗就了不得了。
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 造假也不是你这个造法。
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: http://www.gyhj.com.cn/read-htm-tid-63137-fpage-2.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对孙景泽<解开60年代人口变动真相，破解国家统计局户籍统计数据矛盾之谜>不同意见-文革专区-故园怀旧论坛-历史文化综合社区
<Oicebot> 标题: ¶Ջﾰճ&lt;½⿪60Ū´쀚±䶯֦Р£¬ǆ½⺺¼Ӎ³¼ƾֻ§¼®ͳ¼Ǌ㬶ݖ®ĕ&gt;²»ͬӢ¼𐗨ȸ-¹˔°»³¾ʂ܌³-zʷτ»¯؛ºЉ舸
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 有人知道吗 为什么迅雷离线下载的文件 浏览器里点击下载就可以下载 但是复制了下载连接到flashget里面就下载不了? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344889 迅雷离线下载文件，在浏览器中点击下载，会自动用浏览器默认的下载工具下载，chrome和opera都可以。但是复制了那个下载连接，然后打开flashget ...
 * Oicebot 对^k^说：不是。
<Oicebot> 标题: Ubuntu中文论坛 &bull; 查看主题 - 有人知道吗 为什么迅雷离线下载的文件 浏览器里点击下载就可以下载 但是复制了下载连接到flashget里面就下载不了?
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 我建议趁现在那帮人还没死  到下面去调查
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 我也只知道我们湖北黄梅的。因为是我家乡。
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 你们湖北又不是重灾区 重灾区是安徽湖南四川
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 这有什么。刚开始嘛谁也不知道社会主义怎么走。出了乱子正常。后来不是25年人民公社保证人口吃饭嘛？
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 額，我暫時站在你的立場
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 而且根据我派的统计观点，大约50万饿死.
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs1§ 是 3億，好不好
<sikao_lfs1> 文革10万武斗死，三年自然灾害是50万。  但是如果按照他们的自然增长率算法算。蒋统治20多年就饿死几亿。邓更是少了2亿。
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 我操 河南光是信阳都不止50w  你这也太黑了 再说了 日本人杀了30w平民就是穷凶极恶 而你们，按照你的数字是50w,饿死了50w人 就轻描淡写地说是做实验 我也想做实验弄死你们这帮毛派 你们肯么
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 光论述死亡无意义。到底怎么死的你知道嘛？比如现在中国每年饿死多少？自杀多少？25万自杀啊
<yunfan> 这里的问题根本不是数字问题 而是你们对人命的淡漠问题
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 算了。你的美国现在对人命看中？不是到处打仗侵略嘛。
<yunfan> 动不动就初级阶段 探索阶段 都是正常的
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 我没说现在中国有多好
<sikao_lfs1> 利比亚已经搞出5万死亡了。总人口700万啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀左派跟右派的論戰
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 这都算美国人头上了 我就知道
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 不同意。如果当年继续单干。中国就没现在的实力。
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 如果单干的话。中国现在的人口早就打起全面内战了。
<yunfan> 这次美国本来都不出面的 结果你不出面吧 别人说你漠视人权灾难 你出面吧 别人说你搞侵略 总之嘴巴在别人身上 由他说
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 這個我暫時站在你的觀點
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 我赞同打内战 让毛派真正面对他们时刻念叨在嘴巴里的人民以及实验对象 看看究竟谁更获得人民的青睐
<sikao_lfs1> 我现在唯一担心的是被踢出频道。。。。不过我自认聪明没在论坛认证自己账户
<yunfan> 有什么好怕的 出来混毛派 就不要怕这个 右派也是
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 恩。战争狂热分子啊。不过真要是人民选择打战。我也会参与反抗压迫和剥削的一方。
<CyrusYzGTt> 做人要將就 仁義禮智信 要光明磊落
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 其实当年共产党得天下，也是打仗得的？人民做过选择。。。。。。的
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 总之 你要说毛泽东理论如何那有待商榷 但你要否认他造成的大屠杀 我不赞同 你要支持返回毛时代 我也不赞同
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉，，被欺騙的感覺，不好受
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 照你这么说 满清得到天下 也是明朝人民支持的
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 从而可以得出 结论 所谓的嘉定三屠 扬州十日 都是明遗造谣的
<CyrusYzGTt> 誰給我 OP..我要踢一個人
<yunfan> op会有的
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 按照马克思观点。社会里一切阶级对抗造成的损失，如果计算现在的话。肯定光刑事案件每年数1700万，超过文革10年170万。这里阶级对抗死亡的怎么算？
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 你不要拿你那一套马克思的观点来扯淡 另外你坚持纯马克思主义的观点就犯了你们自己内部的教条主义
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 马克思主义是你自己赞同的观点 我可不赞同
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 你可以看《中国震撼世界》美国人写的。当那个美国人记录日军到来时，农民的话，你就知道政府是怎么回事了？
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 国民党坏不代表共产党好 你跟我争论从始至终就是臆测 用你们那套革命观点认为非黑既白 反对共产党就是赞同国民党  反对老毛就是支持老邓  这是你们自己思想的局限性 希望你按照老毛的教诲  自我反省下
<tusooa> .
<adam8157> .
<qinglingquan> ..
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 那你主张中国走什么路？你总有标准嘛。不指路，光反对是无意义的。
<CyrusYzGTt> > "誰給我 OP..我要踢一個人" *10
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, 誰給我 OP..我要踢一個人誰給我 OP..我要踢一個人誰給我 OP..我要踢一個人誰給我 OP..我要踢一個人誰給我 OP..我要踢一個人誰給我 OP..我要踢一個人誰給我 OP..我要踢一個人誰給
 * adam8157 求op禁言你们, 25岁以后喜欢腊肉的人需要自我反省, 巴拉巴拉说这些事情的也需要安静
<CyrusYzGTt> 你們阻礙我跟 maya 談情說愛
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 我为何不能反对 ？ 我主张走联省自治的路子 这个是20年代 陈炯明他们搞的 事实上 捏捏老毛也曾经喊过 湖南门罗主义的道路
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 哦，中国分裂的道路啊？美国的联邦制？还是7，8板块？
<adam8157> sikao_lfs1: 所以你的逻辑就是: 没有一条定论, 没有全国人都认为好的路, 没有一定会成功的路. 我们就得接着走这条SB到极致的路?
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 美国分裂了？
<yunfan> 俄罗斯分裂了？
<yunfan> 联邦为何就是分裂呢
<adam8157> 分裂了要是都能过上好日子就TM该分裂
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 我看 照老毛的观点来看 你还是心中的皇帝没打倒  要改造  封建思想作祟 以为国家分裂不得
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 没关系。那么政治制度我知道了？那么经济制度呢？比如农民如何进入现代化？城市走什么路？
<CyrusYzGTt> .. .. 你們沒有說 爲什麼 做什麼 幹什麼 ，價值觀 普世價值
<adam8157> sikao_lfs1: 所以你的逻辑就是: 没有一定会成功的路. 我们就得接着走这条SB的路?
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 伟大的老毛 曾经就分裂过一次国家嘛 中华苏维埃政府 不就是搞了分裂了 你居然还反对  实在是业务不精
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 我哪能什么都给详细方案？
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 我说了，我不评你政治制度。因为大部分人没有辨别能力。我想知道你采取的经济制度。比如农民如何转化？城市里搞市场主义还是搞计划经济？
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 农民干嘛要转化 都是公民 你爱干啥干啥 下面政府放权 自己调节
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉，，仁義禮智信
<sikao_lfs1> 农民单干？还是资本家的公司+农户    还是台湾和日本的农会？还是毛的人民公社？
 * adam8157 要是yunfan这样的人都能100%的把国家治理好, 那还TM要民主干啥? 随便找个人独裁好了
<adam8157> yunfan: 举个例子, 你懂得
<yunfan> adam8157: 很正常阿 民主就是要承认自己是人 也有不足 也需要下台 就算你是建国英雄也不能霸在台上
<yunfan> 台湾的阿扁就是个例子
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 你搞錯了，， yunfan 是右派  sikao_lfs1 是左派
<adam8157> yunfan: .
<sikao_lfs1> CyrusYzGTt: 我跟你说。你有些政治幼稚性。尤其是儒家的东西。实际上儒家的法则是非常糟糕的。。。往往会变成强权的逻辑。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 右派又不是说观点都一定正确
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 那是具体的措施 你们喜欢统一发号施令 全国一个模式 但不要以为别人也是一个模式 非要给你个统一模式 你才满意
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 左派又不是说观点都一定错误
<sikao_lfs1> CyrusYzGTt: 这一点毛主席在当年评法批儒里早就讲了。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs1§ 嗯，，隨便，反正我沒有文化
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 所以才要民主, 不要"派"
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 是她們這樣說的，我圍觀‘
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs1§ 又是她，，
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 儒家是有点糟糕 不过至少还讲点人性 比毛派好点 儒家可不会随便拿几十万人命做实验 儒家天灾的时候还要皇帝罪己的
<CyrusYzGTt> 我還是 圍觀爾等，討論低級社會，，
<sikao_lfs1> CyrusYzGTt: 如果家儒讲德制。实际上呢，德是怎么个德？肯定是存在阶级观点的。自然对自己阶级德起来。对其他阶级要治起来。最后变成了强权的对其他阶级的屠杀。
<yunfan> 儒家就是自然灾害都要罪己 而不是你们人祸还要推天灾
<adam8157> roylez: 主席出来禁言啦
<adam8157> roylez: 主席出来禁言啦
<adam8157> roylez: 主席出来禁言啦
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs1§ ,,不要扯我說，，我是圍觀，，你說不過，別人就不要在我這是哦過去，，
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你想躲是躲不掉的
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 我是天朝P民，
<mao1> 怎么了这是？勿谈国是
<mao1> irc里的谈话内容都是公开的啊
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 因为非黑既白 你既然不赞同腊肉 那就是敌人 所以得批
<sikao_lfs1> CyrusYzGTt: 药家鑫如果按照那个教授的谈钢琴杀人法，辩护下，要是真搞起得治，最后药就没事了。法家讲，你犯法，我就治罪。。。。。所以当年毛搞评法批儒，讲法家比儒家要好。
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ... 好吧，我站在 人民的立場
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你想当人民 人家还不让你当呢 至少要改造以后才能当 而且还是个黑五类 你看看 革命者也有出身论 血统论
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 罪己的问题都是表面文章。实际上这些东西都做了。任何统治者都做的。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs1§ 還是需要普世價值，和平 公平 公正 公開 自由
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 但是不罪己的比较无耻
 * adam8157 MD, SB啊! 我TM刚发现你TM在欢呼911, MD, 死一个人和死一万个人都是无比的苦难, 我TM就是没有OP, 有OP就TM封你!!!!
 * adam8157 MD, SB啊! 我TM刚发现你TM在欢呼911, MD, 死一个人和死一万个人都是无比的苦难, 我TM就是没有OP, 有OP就TM封你!!!!
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 那个论是当初文革时期被批判刘邓的几个黑论。
 * adam8157 MD, SB啊! 我TM刚发现你TM在欢呼911, MD, 死一个人和死一万个人都是无比的苦难, 我TM就是没有OP, 有OP就TM封你!!!!
 * adam8157 MD, SB啊! 我TM刚发现你TM在欢呼911, MD, 死一个人和死一万个人都是无比的苦难, 我TM就是没有OP, 有OP就TM封你!!!!
 * adam8157 MD, SB啊! 我TM刚发现你TM在欢呼911, MD, 死一个人和死一万个人都是无比的苦难, 我TM就是没有OP, 有OP就TM封你!!!!
<^k^> adam8157:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<yunfan> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> ada 紀念911死難者去了，，去獻花
<tusooa> .
<yunfan> 你看 当初就是我提议设置这么个机器人的 程序最公平 设定规则 只要你触犯 不管你是ee 还是阿蛋 还是我 yunfan 通通+q
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 你说的那个是当时文革时期刘邓高官子弟们 组织联动  提出的口号。后来被毛批判了的
<yunfan> 要是换成阿蛋当管理员就不公平了 铁定没事就+q sikao_lfs1 这就不公平了
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 哈哈，恩。程序民主的问题。最大麻烦是bug
<qinglingquan> 讨论政治可以私聊吧！！！
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 明明伟大的文革是有讲出身的 不少黑五类可以证明
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 还有执行人。
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 你知道文革里那些人在斗嘛？
<yunfan> 算了 不谈了 这种终极问题 一扯下去就没个完
<CyrusYzGTt> 太好了 ，這次的 log會全球同步的
<maya> adam8157: 嘻嘻
<sikao_lfs1> CyrusYzGTt: 好什么好。我又被勾引犯错误了。搞不好危害整个频道。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 想你呢，，求安慰
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈
<sikao_lfs1> CyrusYzGTt: 不行。我要插岗。。。。。。maya好。。。晚上吃什么了呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs1§ 你犯錯，不要說是整個的錯，株連是禁止的
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 其实你来这里是不公平的 因为还是有人肉管理员 这里毕竟毛派少 搞不好管理员会踢你 我倒是希望有个真正公平的地方 来讨论 我知道有个聊天室 里头有个轮子 要不你们聊聊？
<maya> sikao_lfs1: 乃也好 晚上吃米+鱼了
<sikao_lfs1> CyrusYzGTt: 没听说过一个巴掌拍不响嘛？我一个唱独角戏。我还真没那个本事
<yunfan> 你看 刚刚还有轮子给我投邮件
<maya> 话说 轮子是神马意思=
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 不要理會，都是 神棍
<sikao_lfs1> maya: 恩。我们这里丹江水库。鱼也比较便宜。最近吃不起肉了。吃鱼过日子了。。。。。
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 酱紫
<maya> sikao_lfs1: 囧  不吃肉只吃三种鱼的飘过~~
<yunfan> adam8157: 下回要吸取教训了
<maya> 当叔咋啦
<wzssyqa> 嘘。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<adam8157> yunfan: 左派右派SB派都无所谓, 我无法忍受没有人性的人
<sikao_lfs1> maya: 主要是我吃肉挑，不吃肥，只吃瘦肉。。。
<adam8157> maya: 闺女好
<yunfan> adam8157: 我也是没人性的人 哼哼 但是规则没有说不能没有人性 你那样搞其实也违反民主原则 美国还有共产党呢
<adam8157> 好吧, 我不该人身攻击
<maya> adam8157: 恩恩
<sikao_lfs1> adam8157: 那是因为你接触的资料少。所以容易被人挑动。实际上你查查自杀率和犯罪率。这些更能表现社会里阶级对抗的情况。
<centerpoint> 论坛的vps怎么最近一个月卖出那么多?
<centerpoint> 超过以前一年卖的了
<CyrusYzGTt> 買船票
<yunfan> adam8157: 我不是说人身攻击 而是碰到你极度嫌恶的人 你就欲下手除之这种态度 而且你居然真的想去实施
<yunfan> adam8157: 但法律又没规定不能持毛派观点
<adam8157> sikao_lfs1: 我并不要看很多资料去分辨谁好谁坏. 我也不理会他们谁好谁坏. 我知道什么是好, 什么是错
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 尼泊尔毛派掌权的 要不你考虑下去他们那里支援下国际兄弟
<adam8157> yunfan: 你觉得那种态度有没有涉及一点反人类罪, 不尊重生命
<yunfan> adam8157: 那他也只是说说而已 又没有去策划实施恐怖活动
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 我估计我也不是毛派。。。。。。因为我也不敢去奋斗。除非被逼的走投无路。。。。。。也许顶多只能称得上是毛派的支持者。
<adam8157> yunfan: 明白你的意思, 所以更要民主, 我这种自认为心理正常的人都会做错事
<yunfan> adam8157: 挪威的那个人还亲自动手屠杀了 别人也不认为杀了他是最好的解决方案
<adam8157> yunfan: 我只是想封...而且只是那么一阵儿
<yunfan> adam8157: 对阿 我经常还要冲动一下 就是要用制度来制约所有人  就跟用 ^k^ 来防止flood一个道理
<adam8157> yunfan: 我是反对死刑的
<sikao_lfs1> adam8157: 实际上美国911后接口打阿富汗。造成的死亡也是惊人的。
<adam8157> yunfan: 明白你的意思, 谢谢你指出
<yunfan> adam8157: you are welcom
<sikao_lfs1> adam8157: 我感觉死刑还不能废除。否则中国的有钱人就疯了。他们做监狱也神通广大。
<yunfan> adam8157: 不过我怀疑完全的理想主义行不通 这次美国外交电文泄密 你看看 美帝的政客也挺邪恶的
<adam8157> sikao_lfs1: 每个人的生命都是无比珍贵的, 打阿富汗造成死伤是美国政府的错. 911同样是基地的错
<adam8157> sikao_lfs1: 自己被杀了一万人, 不是你去杀对方一千人的理由
<sikao_lfs1> 恩。我不玷污你纯洁心灵了。。。。。不好意思。
<yunfan> adam8157: 自从装了主席推荐了那个 todo 以后 我明显感觉效率高了
<sikao_lfs1> adam8157: 反正我做不到，你说的被杀一万自己人。然后不去报复。。。。我肯定做不到。
<adam8157> yunfan: GTD那些东西啊, 把自己变成机器人了...
<yunfan> adam8157: 不是 我经常有些碎时间不知道干什么 其实是自己忘记了 现在用那个 就不会了
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，機器人帝國 將要降臨了
<adam8157> sikao_lfs1: 那你可不可以不要高兴, 至少有"我也不愿意这样, 但是你们逼我的"这种态度, 尊重生命, 即使已经侵犯它了
<yunfan> adam8157: 所以你看 sikao_lfs1刚才说的也很有道理 别人杀你10k 你还是忍不住想报复的 不然911为何美帝要反击
<CyrusYzGTt> [球球の杂货铺]-疯人志-在那些备考的日子里
<yunfan> 这世界是异构的
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 其实你这个说的东西比较没中国特色。应该说是立场问题。
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 中国社会里。有个名词叫立场。。。。。比如我爱吃鱼。对人类来说无错。但是对鱼来说是不可以接受的。
<sikao_lfs1> 老百姓中的类似说法 ：  比如某人是某个官的人。。。。。你到底是站那边的。。。。。。。
<yunfan> 我是觉得 adam8157刚才对死刑存废问题的 认识 和 sikao_lfs1的毛派观点 都是一个思维 就是认为自己持有的世界观是普适的 是大家都赞同的 ，所以 sikao_lfs1碰到问题都用 马克思阶级观点去思考 认为一个社会问题里 怎么可能没有阶级对抗呢 而 adam8157则认为 大家都赞同不报复的 所以遇到死刑执行的时候 就觉得不爽 觉得怎么可以这样 这样做是不合理
<sikao_lfs1> 同意。
<adam8157> yunfan: 我个人反对死刑, 并希望能废除, 但不表示我觉得"支持死刑是错误的", 他们有他们的理由, 也很有力
<yunfan> 所以现在搞民主的人 觉得欧美跟土共合作 是出卖了我们 是搞交易 其实关键在于 他们经过冷战以后 觉得要尊重一切观点而已 除非碰到 卢旺达这种人道主义灾难 才要考虑出面阻止 平时你走什么道路 他们是不想再去干涉了
<sikao_lfs1> 但是实际社会生活中没有那么美好，肯定要碰撞的。比如费死刑。那么你说说药家鑫会怎么样？那么我平时是否也带个刀？
<yunfan> adam8157: 但你内心岂不认为 废除死刑是很自然的么
<adam8157> yunfan: 是 我是相信普世价值的
<microcai> adam8157: mayday
<microcai> adam8157: mayday
<adam8157> microcai: 肿么了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我問你，，fedora能用 centos的源麼？
<microcai> adam8157: 我的主板是 BIOS 的，能通过刷BIOS 给刷成 EFI 的么？
<yunfan> adam8157: 你看 你把自己相信的东西 认为是普适的
<adam8157> microcai: 不能
<yunfan> adam8157: 不过这个我是理解的 毕竟现在支持这个观点的国家很多 不过你要想想一个问题 几百年前持 地球中心说观点的国家也很多 人多人少不代表什么的
<yunfan> microcai: 如果centos能提供代码 那可以考虑设置一些编译服务器 转换转码到包 就像 xmpp的transport一样
<microcai> yunfan: 现在支持地球是圆的人也很多，支持天圆地方的很少，但是人多人少不代表什么的，总有一天天圆地方会被大家接受的，恩恩。
<adam8157> yunfan: 不是这种理由. 普世价值是我现在相信的, 我也认为我会一直相信. 但是我之前也有同意过别的观点
<billlee> 请问在使用 access point 的 WLAN 中，两个客户端之间的数据传输是不是通过 ap 中继？
 * Oicebot 对billlee说：不可能。
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 圓點成面？？
<yunfan> microcai: 这个谁知道呢 说不定以后发现世界是虚拟的 圆方是可以调节的
<louxiu> I use gdb-many-windows in emacs as normal user. But the program need to run as root. How can i change to root before gdb in emacs?
<CyrusYzGTt> 量子泡沫
<yunfan> adam8157: 我以前也有认为某种观点是普世的 现在不这么认为了
<GNUdog> 欢乐了
<adam8157> yunfan: 我不会从众的. 我有自己的追求. 不吹牛, 我是价值观逐渐丰满之后, 才发现和普世观比较吻合的
<adam8157> yunfan: 8岁的时候开始
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我也是 8歲開始的，
<louxiu> =.= SOS
<adam8157> GNUdog: 今天看到神兽了
<yunfan> adam8157: 世界上还有些人是不认为有普世价值的
<sikao_lfs1> 恩,我就是其中之一。我认为任何道德都是阶级的。
<GNUdog> 有个同学，补考，自己写的都是对的，最后两题不想做（我们补考过只算60），交卷闪人了。结果监考老师不知道，结果拿她的考卷去跟别人对，把她答案全给改了
<yunfan> 我倒是不知道我什么时候开始 反正我就一直在想这些东西
<GNUdog> adam8157: admire....
<yunfan> 现实给了我很大触动
<sikao_lfs1> 恩,我就是其中之一。我认为任何价值都是阶级的。思想离不开利益基础
<yunfan> 几十年前美帝的行为我认为那是民主制度不健全造成的 可是现在我认为制度已经健全了 结果曝光了外交密文 所以有个重要的认识是 民主政府只对有选票的人民主
<adam8157> GNUdog: 最早是很朴素的, 我当时想不通为什么"市委书记比市长官儿大"
<adam8157> yunfan: .
<GNUdog> adam8157: 你确定你没回错人？
<sikao_lfs1> 恩,我就是其中之一。我认为任何道德都是阶级的。                      “思想”一旦离开'利益，就一定会使自己出丑。（《马克思恩格斯全集》，第2卷，103页）
<adam8157> GNUdog: 没有
<adam8157> GNUdog: 哦 你只是崇拜见到神兽啊
<sikao_lfs1> 马克思："人们奋斗所争取的一切都同他们的利益有关。"
<adam8157> ...
<GNUdog> adam8157: Orz，2b一个…
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<yunfan> adam8157: 杂？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 神兽的表情太无辜了...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 搞得我都不好意思叫它名字
<CyrusYzGTt> - -
<GNUdog> adam8157: 关键那鬼地方太臭，实在不想去
<adam8157> GNUdog: 都挺无聊, 就两个亮点, 神兽和独臂长臂猿
<GNUdog> 独臂。。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 嗯, 虽然独臂, 但是超级灵活啊, 太帅气了
<billlee> 请问在使用 access point 的 WLAN 中，两个客户端之间的数据传输是不是通过 ap 中继？
 * Oicebot 对billlee说：啊？这不知道。
<caleb-_> 民主政府只对有钱的人民主
<yunfan> adam8157: 估计为了戒除某种瘾 毅然断臂
<GNUdog> billlee: 看软件了
<GNUdog> adam8157: ＝ ＝
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot off
<yunfan> adam8157: 你看  连 caleb-_ 这种弯弯都持不同的观点的
<yunfan> 不过 caleb-_ 你愿意要特色社会主义么
<CyrusYzGTt> 有錢有權纔是王道
<billlee> GNUdog, 我是说 WLAN 本身，两台机器同时连接到一个 ap, 然后在链路层的数据是通过 ap 中转还是像以太网那样直接传输？
<caleb-_> 民主不好, 但专政更不好
<CyrusYzGTt> billlee§ 通過 路由
<CyrusYzGTt> billlee§ 除非用 ad-hoc
<caleb-_> 所以要用脚投票啊, 实体翻墙才是王道
<GNUdog> billlee: 看软件啊，不说了嘛。AirDrop 就是绕开的，但是其他的 Windows、Linux 的东西，就要过路由
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 我个人观点是。不要美国式民主。不要特色社会主义。文革方式夺权避免官僚主义和方向路线错误。计划经济 和人民公社过渡农民成为工人
<yunfan> caleb-_: 那行阿 我双十报个旅行团去弯弯  你帮我藏起来 哼哼
<sikao_lfs1> 我观点里。如果文革方式夺权不成功的话。整个社会最后只能以激烈的战争方式革命。
<caleb-_> yunfan: 华人社会都有严格户口管制的, 还是去别地方吧
<yunfan> 其实土共现在是在给大家上民主课  也挺好的 让大家明白民主的难能可贵 将来就会起来 真正对自己的选择负责
<yunfan> caleb-_: 弯弯也有么
<yunfan> 根据todo 要去洗澡
<caleb-_> yunfan: 弯弯连去工地打零工都要身分证
<psychologe>  有人用过ncrack,make的时候遇到错误了.crypto.cc: In function 'void deskey(unsigned char*, int)':
<yunfan> caleb-_: 哪里会没身份证
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 其实文革上的大民主是是最猛的。现在的共实际搞的是党内民主。党外没有民主
<yunfan> 总要有个证明的东西
<caleb-_> yunfan: 很多国家没身分证的, 米国只用 驾照+社福号码, 日本没身分证
<sikao_lfs1> 最典型的是工会和农会根本不让自己建立。包括基层选举。都是收户口本人家替我们投了。。。。。。
<caleb-_> yunfan: 记得英国也没身分证
<yunfan> caleb-_: 那也是个证阿 只是说法不同而已嘛 天朝还有人大呢 你真以为是跟你们的国大一样？
<caleb-_> 米国搬家只要去交通单位登记, 选票/社福/义务教育 都跟着驾照走, 跨州搬家也一样
<caleb-_> yunfan: 不一样的, 完全不同
<yunfan> caleb-_: 弯弯搬家还要去申请注销托管地么？
<yunfan> 申请解除绑定关系？
<caleb-_> yunfan: 對了, 印度完全沒有類似的證件和戶口制度
<caleb-_> yunfan: 如果你不想投票不想享社福, 不改也没人管
<GNUdog> 阿三儿女多奇志
<sikao_lfs1> 我从2001年进入社会参加工作以来。胡2界算是我都经历的，但是我从来没听说过投票。根据我个人估计都是把我们户口本收了。然后他们带我们投了。这好像是中国目前共的民主
<yunfan> caleb-_: 那他们靠什么来防止一个人多拿几个选票呢
<caleb-_> yunfan: 米国人缴税就要享福利的, 一般搬家都会去登记
<caleb-_> yunfan: 一驾照一票嘛
<microcai> yunfan: 给我说说为什么 BIOS 最大就只能使用 2T 的硬盘。大于 2T 必须使用 EFI
<yunfan> caleb-_: 那不是还有个证明  驾照又不是自己发的 还不是有部门在控制
<microcai> adam8157:   给我说说为什么 BIOS 最大就只能使用 2T 的硬盘。大于 2T 必须使用 EFI
<yunfan> microcai: 那你给我说说 为何许多硬盘只能4个主分区
<caleb-_> yunfan: 米国还可以通信投票的, 所以很多选举没法当天完成, 票都还没收完呢
<yunfan> caleb-_: 我比较关心华人社区
<tusooa> yunfan: mbr规定的
<adam8157> microcai: 因为MBR的bit位最多只能记录那么多...
<microcai> yunfan:  MBR 分区表的 slot 就 4个
<yunfan> microcai: 这个思路可以用于回答你刚才的问题
<adam8157> yunfan: 因为MBR不用扩展分区的话, 空间只够记录四个
<sikao_lfs1> microcai: 可能是字节问题吧。也许当初设计bios标准的时候，就没想到现在硬盘能超过2T
<caleb-_> yunfan: 华人都是专制专政, 无一例外
<yunfan> 同样的思路还可以回答 挂载127个设备问题 额
<yunfan> caleb-_: 那你们弯弯怎么说
<yunfan> 对了 其实华人曾经建立过一个 兰芳共和国
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 应该是所有硬盘都只能分4个主分区吧？主要是mbr里面那64个字节闹的
<microcai>  caleb-_你错了
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 相同情况下64bit的比32bit的更占cpu资源么？
<caleb-_> 台湾基本是掴民党专政啊
<microcai> caleb-_:  伟大的秦朝是法制的。
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 不会
<yunfan> caleb-_: 那阿扁怎么上台的 额
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 更占内存？还是更占什么资源？
<microcai> caleb-_:  还有，在周朝的时候我们短暂的实现了共和制度。
<sikao_lfs1> microcai: 恩，秦朝的郡县制到现在还在使用。地方治理方面军权和民政分开
<yunfan> 蘭芳大統制共和國（1777年—1884年），別稱蘭芳共和國，是海外華人所創立的第一個共和國。1770年，廣東梅縣客家人羅芳伯在東南亞西婆羅洲（今加里曼丹西部）坤甸成立了「蘭芳公司」，1777年羅芳伯將「公司」改為「共和國」，成為「蘭芳大統制共和國」。蘭芳共和國建立時，第一任總長是陳蘭伯，第二任總長是羅芳伯，蘭芳大統制名稱，取
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 因为字长的原因 有浪费. 但更多的是更有效率, 更全面的使用寄存器
<yunfan> 立国百年 比土共还长
<caleb-_> yunfan: 阿扁上台是因为掴民党内哄, 且他任内八年, 国会全由掴民党把持, 总统只是虚位
<caleb-_> 弯弯表面上是总统制, 实质上是内阁制, 掌握国会就掌握台湾
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 2G来说64bit有时还要kvm xp的不是就步履艰难了？
<yunfan> microcai: 这个你就错了 周朝的共和是指 共伯和摄政 是名字叫和的共伯暂时当王  所以叫共和元年 不是现在说的共和 可以参考wikipedia 和 竹书纪年
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 我这样干了很多年...
<caleb-_> 国会不给钱, 总统府连水电费都缴不起
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 编译东西会不会占用更多的tmp？
<yunfan> caleb-_: 内阁制不是比总统制去专制多点么
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 占用内存理论上会多一点, 但是更快
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 执行效率更快？
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 可执行文件会大那么一点点, 相关的o也会大一点点
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 嗯, 64位比i386要快
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 谢谢亚当大帝指导
<billlee> dreamysirc, 64bit 运算速度更快，但是内存占用大些，因为指针长度大了
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 重要原因是效率高, 寄存器多, 新的处理器功能
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 嗯，小弟2G往64奔跑了，就不知道2G还64后可以开kvm xp么？
<yunfan> 逃往蘇門答臘的部分華人隨後往東北邊遷徙，並於馬來西亞半島定居。當中的一位遷徙者的後人最終更成為了東南亞的顯赫人物，他就是被譽為新加坡國父的新加坡前總理李光耀
<caleb-_> yunfan: 问题是, 国会都是掴民党的狗
<sikao_lfs1> 其实实际上，你们说的主要是中央的管理方式。。。。实际中起作用的还是地方对普通百姓作用大些。。。。。。。比如你投票选总统。但是对上司就没辄，这其实不行。真正的民主的是毛的文革。群众起来夺权，然后进行批斗改，这样才能扭转基层风气和贪污现象。以及不合理的规则。
<dreamysirc> 又讨论政治？
<yunfan> caleb-_: 额 你们弯弯难道选票也是跟大陆一样自己造出来的？
<gebjgd> 蛋疼
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 2G用什么x64
<yunfan> dreamysirc: 可以 今天我16G ram的都可以开 kvm xp
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 可以啊, 如果你之前的负载不困难的话. 差不了太多的
<caleb-_> yunfan: 弯弯因为投票做假太严重, 现在开票时每个投票所都有几百民众在场监视
<yunfan> dreamysirc: 而且成功的使用了host的usb来搞工行的u盾
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 之前没有啥负载，嗯
<yunfan> caleb-_: 额 原来反着说也行 你这口才比土共还厉害
<sikao_lfs1> caleb-_: 大陆的共，实际上我们连票都没见过。只有收过户口本，
<yunfan> caleb-_: 民主制度果然锻炼人
<caleb-_> yunfan: 当然, 我觉得弯弯的生活比中国好点, 但不是说弯弯就民主了
<dreamysirc> microcai: 要转64bit，一般emerge -e好还是其他参数好？
<microcai> dreamysirc:  -e
<caleb-_> 起码弯弯没墙啊...XD
<caleb-_> 因为做墙没赚头, 弯弯没人想搞
<GNUdog> 室友一边玩游戏一边吐槽：“你说这SB玩啥啊这，玩毛…”
<dreamysirc> microcai: -e好还是重装好，可是不舍得重装，有好办法么？
<caleb-_> 弯弯人只对能赚钱的事感兴趣
<yunfan> caleb-_: 好吧 不过土共本事也高  可以请你来说一些正常的话 然后再由剪刀手来剪接成土共需要的 让你防不胜防
<dreamysirc> sikao_lfs1: 还有收户口簿的？
<sikao_lfs1> caleb-_: 我不支持现在大陆的党内民主。我支持文革的群众运动夺权，然后才能批斗改。否则官在上面根本无法动。中国不是有新闻。当地法院最高领导人走了。结果内部人才敢放鞭炮庆贺嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> 如果沒有牆，我會支持土共的
<microcai> dreamysirc: 什么？！ 2G 升级到 64G 了？！
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 羨慕，我才16G內存
<microcai> caleb-_:  奥巴马要自己掏钱租白宫住的。
<dreamysirc> microcai: 羞涩中，被鼓动的
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 其实有墙是土共在督促全民苦研技术 这是在下一盘技术立国的大棋，其中苦心 又岂是尔等p民能理解的
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 赤裸裸的炫耀啊
<sikao_lfs1> dreamysirc: 这是我估计和观察推断结果。。。。。。实际是怎么样。我不清楚。我经历过2界。但是从没投过票
<microcai> dreamysirc:  -e 好
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 我才也16G ram而已 而且我穷 买不起8k的
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 炫耀帝你好，炫耀帝再见
<caleb-_> 所谓的民主国家, 其实各国都 不太一样/很不一样 啊
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 好吧，我同意，起碼我的技術提升了
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ,,嗚嗚，又提起我的傷心事
<dreamysirc> microcai: 64bit一定要上4G才好么？
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 一盘很大的棋 你看土共又没有干涉你访问正常网站
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ ,,你不是有 64G麼
<sikao_lfs1> dreamysirc: 也没见过票。
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 尾巴要经常踩嘛
<caleb-_> 我个人比较喜欢北欧福利国家 <- 社会主义式的民主制度
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 2G……
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ,,好吧，，我繼續當P民，暫時不移民了
<yunfan> caleb-_: 我最讨厌高福利国家 打击积极性
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 淚兒
<dreamysirc> sikao_lfs1: 被帮助投票了……
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 你剛纔在欺騙我，，
<caleb-_> 北欧才是搞社会主义, 土共搞的是资本主义
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-_§ 是國家資本主義，，
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 我刚才又提过16G的么？你翻翻看～～～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ <microcai> dreamysirc: 什么？！ 2G 升级到 64G 了？！
<caleb-_> yunfan: 想积极的积极, 想消极的消极
<microcai> caleb-_: 土共才不是资本主义。
<sikao_lfs1> caleb-_: 同意。现在共唯一多北欧掌财的地方，就是所谓的土地国有。其他的完全是资本主义。
<microcai> caleb-_: 资本主义的意思就是平等／
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 那是别人的提问，不是我的
<caleb-_> yunfan: 人家想跳楼也别阻止嘛, 这才是民主
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 嗯，好吧，我羨慕錯了，收回所說的話
<dreamysirc> microcai: 64bit一定要4G以上么才能体验么？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 不是，是党资本主义。
<microcai> dreamysirc: 不一定
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 4G就可以體驗的
<microcai> dreamysirc: 很多  64M 小内存的破机器都上   64bit 了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 好吧，我不懂，我學歷低。
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 我只有羞涩的2G
<sikao_lfs1> CyrusYzGTt: 不，我认为是自由资本主义。因为当初中国国企非常大。后来为了让外国人进来。尽量分，分到自己打不过外国资本家为止。实际是拆垄断搞自由资本主义。
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 你要16G干吗？
<yunfan> caleb-_: 但关键是高福利国家是 人家跳楼却要你买单 这个不爽阿
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 有些 2G內存，比16G內存好，的
<dreamysirc> microcai: 内存够用么？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你总算说话了
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 看 空老師的時候，可以多個屏幕看
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 这话说得我在也不相信内存了
<microcai> dreamysirc: 够
<caleb-_> yunfan: 那就去别地方住嘛
<yunfan> caleb-_: 土地是大家的 凭什么让给懒汉呢
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 這只要是 內存頻率的問題，我用的是大衆的 1333Mhz
<microcai> yunfan: 没福利的国家是，人家吃饭你买单。
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 蛋疼
<yunfan> microcai: 总之我不喜欢高福利国家 我总感觉维持不下去 要崩溃
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 你如果是 2666Mhz的一條 2G 比 4G的好的多
<caleb-_> yunfan: 土地是私有的啊
<maya> 当叔
<yunfan> 挪威现在不就是压力重重 极右抬头了
<maya> 有兴趣来纠结个化学题不
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 现在一般的内存普遍都是1333的呀
<yunfan> caleb-_: 那为何我要走呢
<sikao_lfs1> yunfan: 懒汉问题实际是伪，实际上资本情况下是搞怠工。社会主义下是官僚要多吃多占的问题。
<microcai> yunfan: 福利不福利的不是重点。重点是要限制官的权力
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 被騙的，其實，我想買個 針孔的。沒錢買
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 嗯。
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 太疼了
<caleb-_> yunfan: 国内连住房都不是(永远)私有的啊
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 16G跑游戏还有意义
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 嗯，我想 跟  maya視頻
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 10.04下的My-weather-indicator和weather-indicator两个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344894 才接触Ubuntu没多久，我是Ubuntu菜。 系统环境是Ubuntu 10.04，前几天刚安的，还算干净。装这两个软件时均遇到了问题，求解 1.My-weather-indicator 安装完毕，第一次打开出现设置，设置好地点和单位。这时候还一切正常 ...
<maya> 有木有人有兴趣做英语阅读理解题啊。。。
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 直接过去推倒不就完了
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 游戏gpu和cpu更重要吧……
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 破处，内射，中出
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 嗯，我一直在 跑超過 20多個的 程式 gimp能夠使用超過G的內存。。。
<yunfan> microcai: 限制权力是基本的 限制完以后 福利就是重点了
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你的处理器是啥的来着
<microcai> yunfan: 可以限制后不折腾福利嘛。
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 我跟maya是有感情的
<yunfan> caleb-_: 人的生命又不是永远的
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ ...嗯，不過我不會玩遊戲
<microcai> yunfan: 我们现在不是福利不福利的问题，是官的权利太大
<yunfan> gebjgd: 为何不说话？
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ..i7-2630QM
<yunfan> microcai: 我没说我们这
<caleb-_> yunfan: 如果你和党都够长命, 可能年老时住房就被党收回了
<dreamysirc> microcai: 有人就有不平等，公平本身估计就得需要不公平了，可怜了我们这些老百姓啊……
<microcai> yunfan: 再说了，都是爹妈生的，凭什么你有钱生病了有医生看，人家看不起就得去见老毛去啊？！
<yunfan> caleb-_: 这事可真说不好 土共当年说好土地30年 结果30年到了 为了稳定 又续签了
<caleb-_> 人家缴税有福利, 咱缴税让官有福利
<yunfan> microcai: 我是反对高福利 不是反对有福利
<microcai> yunfan: 等咱国家高福利了你在来反对也不迟
 * CyrusYzGTt 我在看 discovery學羅馬利亞語中，，
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  。。 。。 。。 。。
<mert> 有人弄过贱兔么，这两天心血来潮，现在整得想吐...那个东西要怎么学，怎么才能清清楚楚
<mert> 有人弄过贱兔么，这两天心血来潮，现在整得想吐...那个东西要怎么学，怎么才能清清楚楚
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 祝语送上，你这富二代，明天电脑快点烧掉，保佑保佑……
<sikao_lfs1> caleb-_: 其实我告诉你。因为土地是国有的，而住房是私有的。但是你的房子不可能永远立着。能存在70年按照现在的工程情况是奇迹啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 幹麼？？
<mert> 有人弄过贱兔么，这两天心血来潮，现在整得想吐...那个东西要怎么学，怎么才能清清楚楚
<mert> 有人弄过贱兔么，这两天心血来潮，现在整得想吐...那个东西要怎么学，怎么才能清清楚楚
<mert> 有人弄过贱兔么，这两天心血来潮，现在整得想吐...那个东西要怎么学，怎么才能清清楚楚
<caleb-_> 人家养女儿玩父嫁, 咱养女儿让官强制买春玩
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 我是中產階級，是要被打倒的，，
<yunfan> microcai:  我反对移民去高福利国家
<^k^> mert: .. ..
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 想去罗马利亚去坑爹？
<yunfan> 我希望去那些支持人打拼的国家
<microcai> yunfan: 哦，等你有资格移民去高福利国家了再来反对也不迟嘛
<dreamysirc> caleb-_: 说这话，真难听
<caleb-_> 房子立着不还有拆迁麽?
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 羡慕的中产啊！
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 不是，是天朝把我心愛的 繁體 discovery翻譯 屏蔽了。，
<yunfan> microcai: 我想反对就反对 你管不着
<microcai> yunfan: 随你。。
<sikao_lfs1> 谁能告诉我。世界上房子自然存在最久的。是那个房子。倒了后再修的不算。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ，，起碼小康，，不過沒有權利。。
<yunfan> 关键是现在许多人都住单元房 这个产权不好算
<microcai> sikao_lfs1: 这个 ... 好像是埃及法老的房子
<caleb-_> 人家米国都为咱拆迁队拍电影了, 还3D的
<mert> ...我知道不难，但只是想安装我还非弄它干吗阿
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs1§ 貌似是 地洞
<yunfan> 如果一个房子10层 你是1层的 难道你可以随便拆了改成别的
<microcai> yunfan: 那种东西叫公寓，公寓是拿来租的，不是卖的。
<yunfan> microcai: 但是在贵国 大家不都住这个
<microcai> yunfan: 我家就不是 。
<maya> adam8157: 乃在不
<dreamysirc> microcai: 有楼房的，不止公寓
<yunfan> microcai: 你家有钱
<adam8157> maya: zai
<microcai> yunfan:  。。。 。。。
<maya> http://k.minus.com/jqW1mCMtwDmDF.jpg
<maya> 化学题  第二问 肿么做（29题）
<microcai> dreamysirc:  不是带土地的那种房子都不是用来卖的，是租的。
<dreamysirc> microcai: 嗯，是这样啊，一语惊醒梦中人
<microcai> dreamysirc:  ;) 有带土地的房子的公司  。。。 是牛逼的公司啊 ...
<caleb-_> 国内哪种房子是带土地的啊?
<adam8157> maya: - -! 六年啦 六年没做化学题了
<microcai> dreamysirc: 一般公司也就租个办公楼
<maya> adam8157: 别介啊
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 你的字很好看 。。我的字 只有幼兒園的能忍
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 你的字很好看 。。我的字 只有幼兒園的能認
<maya> 。。。。
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 你草书的？
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 是狂書
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 帶着 飛書和飄逸的寫法
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 。。嗯，你可以google的，，有答案和解體的講解的
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯，你入魔道了，估计该吃药了……
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 嗯， 魔道也是大道的一種
<maya> C
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 估计也是比不上下水道
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 觉得那样不好
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 好吧，，其實我忘記了，我只記得 可燃冰的製作方法
<gplus> CyrusYzGTt: 对，不亏为我魔道中人
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 在 泡沫裏，其實離下水道也不遠
<CyrusYzGTt> gplus§ 去，我是大道中人
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 囧
<yunfan> 找到本好书 梁启超的 中国殖民八大伟人传 要去看书了 88
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 你說的第二問是哪題?
<maya> 29的
<GNUdog> maya: 你这也太强大了吧  ＝ ＝
<maya> GN
<maya> GNUdog: 肿么了。。。
<GNUdog> maya: IRC 里问题 = =
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 我查了下，有人说64位对于个人来说没什么优势还有劣势？我的天呀，我该咋办，纠结中……
<maya> GNUdog: 啥问题
<GNUdog> maya: 29题啊
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 嗯, 很多人这么说.
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 反正我选了64位...
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 一切OK
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 因为你内存多嘛……
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 但是说回来, 没有需求就不必要改变
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 以前只有2G内存的时候也是64位
<maya> GNUdog: 囧  我看错了 我以为你说 irc有问题= =
<GNUdog> maya: 好吧，看来是双关了
<maya> GNUdog: 其实我开始是在gtalk群里问= =
<jacoii> 呃，python用正则表达式取字串的时候，中文乱码了。。。唯独那一小段乱码了，其他的都没事。。。
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 64bit对于个人来说有什么优势，速度快？应该快不到哪里吧？有百分之几的的速度优势？
<maya> 然后他们帮我解决了所有问题  除了最后一个化学题
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 嗯, 快不到哪去
<maya> :-P
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 就是相当于64bit对于个人来说，忽悠大于现实？
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 我只不过是拥抱未来, 不守旧 :)
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 3G以下区别不大
<CyrusYzGTt> jacoii§ 試試用 UTF-8 C 的8進制解決
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 3G上就有质的飞跃？
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 但是应该尽早转了, 现在内存这么便宜, 4G太容易突破了. PAE又影响性能
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 3G以上就会有架构限制, 内存显示不全
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 其实是4G, 但是也受主板影响
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 嗯，所以64bit和128bit的比較好
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 现在联想的内存条这里还没降价，不想去买……
<jacoii> CyrusYzGTt: 请细讲下。。。没明白。。。
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 这个我知道，我想知道性能的限制，不是内存大小的限制……
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 性能基本没变化
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 那64bit对于我几乎就是除了有软件不兼容的优势之外就没有了……
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 有提升, 但是一般情况下都不明显
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 所以, 没有需求就不用转啦
<microcai> dreamysirc: 有提升啊！
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 这种折腾没必要
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 还是等买新lt吧……
<dreamysirc> microcai: 有提升？
<microcai> dreamysirc: 使用 eclipse 的时候再也不会说内存不够了。
<jacoii> CyrusYzGTt: 自己解决了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jacoii§ 嗯，，
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 我自己做了看，，發現我不會，，
<dreamysirc> microcai: ……，正如我前面所说不说内存的限制大小，而说那个性能的超越，真的那么夸张么？
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈
<dreamysirc> microcai: eclipse那高级卡的东西，我看了没事，电脑想自杀而已……
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 起碼我用gimp編輯 3G的圖片，，很快
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 親親，，抱抱
<maya> 恩
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 还3G的图片，是nasa的星图……
<microcai> dreamysirc: 看不出来
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 不是，是我自己用 ee提供的技巧合併的。。發現有某些隱私，需要河蟹下
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 我不是你那种需要啥“隐私”的人哦，我思想和健康的，我东西别人都是随便用的，电脑不需要和谐啥东西的……
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 好吧，有帳號密碼，，我需要保密的。。
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 有3G的帐号密码，好的，我输了……
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 嗯，包括 VPN的，，sf的。
<Wu> anyone here?
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 哥，你计算下3G的帐号密码是多少个吧………………………………………………
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 還有外星人存在的實證
<Guest34936> 外星人？！
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 帐号密码还跟证据有关…………………………看来我是输得彻底了…………………………
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ ..還有 以前無聊用某個軟件盜取的QQ號和密碼，，共 3000多個
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 嗯，，我都是 用圖片保存密碼的，，還有帳號信息，。，還有收集都的東西
<Guest34936> 外星人的资料共享下呗
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: ………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
<user8888> 各位有用过Mac OS x的没？
<CyrusYzGTt> 自己去找回 SETI@home的某段數據就有
<user8888> 想着虚拟机中安装试一试看看怎么样
<microcai> dreamysirc:  ?
<dreamysirc> microcai: ？
<tusooa> .
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..對了。。我想問問，，怎麼在已經安裝了系統的情況下啓用和使用 UEFI
<Guest34936> 找回SETI@home 的数据对我有点困难。。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 老兄，又有事想麻煩下你。你那的dracut.conf能給看下嗎？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 。。你用64bit的麼？？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 问的好，这个事情我正好在周五的时候折腾过了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  :D
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 對，不過這個我看和64位沒太多關系。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我有心得哦
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 那麼怎麼啓用，，我主要是給fedora用，，win7就不料它
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 要想不丢失数据，有前提条件的。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 嗯，的確沒有關係
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 說‘
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 說
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 第一，你的第一个分区的开始位置是  4096 扇区的，而不是 2 扇区
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 可以用 fdisk 看看
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..怎麼查看。。不懂呢。。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 然后，你得缩小最后一个分区，也就是说，分区的尾巴得有 2M 空闲空间
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯，就是你的dracut.conf，說什麼？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 有8m空出
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 现在uefi也是趋势么？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 不是跟你說
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 有了这个前提条件，你就可以无损转化到 GPT 分区格式
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 嗯，，要想大於2TB就需要
<dreamysirc> 超越
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 使用 GPT 分区是使用 EFI 启动的前提
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 那么我不用想了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你需要安装一个 gptdisk
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 其實我也沒有2TB,,我只有 750G
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 在 fedora 下用
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: yum install gptdisk
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯，繼續。。源裏有麼？？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯，，你說完先，，
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: fedora 好像是 gdisk  .. 不是 gptdisk
<dreamysirc> microcai: fedora的ports如何了？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..幸甚，，
<dreamysirc> microcai: 上次你说的那个啥herbo的类似于gentoo的distro貌似发展很慢呀……
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  用 gdisk /dev/sda 打开，然后什么都不做直接用 w 写入就可以了。这样分区就是 GPT 的了
<dreamysirc> microcai: exherbo好像
<microcai> dreamysirc: 对于被 danel robbins 抛弃的东西不感兴趣
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你說的有點玄，，我要考慮考慮。。
<dreamysirc> microcai: 上次不是已在宣传么…………………………
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  如果你的 /boot 分区是独立的，那恭喜你了，你非常的 ... 幸运
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我自己就实战过啦
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 那個不好，對於fedora的yum是個破壞
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你没看周五的聊天记录？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..我的boot是跟 /在一起的
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 那你需要再分一个 200M 左右的分区了，
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 好，改天试试fedora，看看传说中的试验田
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..這個週五，我很早就關閉了 log..
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ .. ..
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  弄了这个分区后直接把  /boot/grub 下面的文件拷进去新折腾的分区
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..嗯，不好 boot升級fedora需要的空間很大的
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..沒有空間了，，
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  重启进入 BIOS 设置，改启动方式为 EFI , 然后添加启动选项，启动文件为 grub2/core.efi
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 就可以类
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ /home分區我不動
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 很简单的。 EFI 自己就能支持文件系统，自己就能直接启动分区里的 *.efi 文件。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ /boot/efi/EFI/redhat/grub.efi  這個可以不，，我在f15 x86_64
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 只要让 BIOS 启动 grub2/core.efi 就可以了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 对
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 就是这个
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 那怎麼修改 grub.conf..我不懂參數，看不懂英文
<dreamysirc> microcai: 主板支持efi就可以使用uefi？
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 我又纠结了…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344900 ubuntu 11.10要出了……好像有了不小的改观……Fedora16随后也出了……也不错……我纠结了……是继续fedora，还是回去…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 tonychee7000 — 2011-09-11 22:44
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 不用。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. ..fdisk怎麼查看 GPT
<microcai> dreamysirc: 现在的 efi 主板都是 uefi
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 是 gdisk
<dreamysirc> microcai: 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 好吧，，鬱悶，，用fdisk能查看不？？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  nop
<dreamysirc> microcai: 你上次不是说gentoo不好，exherbo才好么，怎么突然变卦了…………
<microcai> dreamysirc: 有么？
<microcai> dreamysirc: 没有啦
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 邪惡的天馬博士就這樣，，
<dreamysirc> microcai: ……………………有啊，让我一直怀疑该不该转exherbo，结果…………………………
<microcai> dreamysirc: 哦，建议你转
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 是菜菜博士，好不……
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 看來你又多了個 小白
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ... 不是我的
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我什么时候有小白了！
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 上次 那個 gentoo on fedora我算一個
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 那是什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 這次 f15 x86_64 GPT轉換，也算是一個
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 你这家伙话痨啊。每天那么晚都在说。不做事的？
<dreamysirc> iGoogle: 你敢管富二代！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 嗯，，駕駛考試沒過，，就空閒了
<iGoogle> 俄。确定？ dreamysirc
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ iGoogle 是官二代+富二代+權三代
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 不算
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我已经测试过了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 虛擬機吧。。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 实机
<iGoogle> 丫丫的呸，你信富二代不泡妹朵，泡irc。 dreamysirc
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 公司的新笔电
<dreamysirc> iGoogle: 这理论…………实在…………
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 額，。。 。。你給我看看 GPT是怎麼顯示的
<iGoogle> 实在。是不。 lol
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 机器那么好，被忽悠了，也不懂虚拟机？……
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ?
<iGoogle> 不过现在还蛮认真的样子。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ iGoogle 給我證明了，我不是富二代，，是中產階級
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 公司的电脑不在我这里啊
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 下周二给你看好了
 * microcai CyrusYzGTt: 中产就是富一代
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我想看看gdisk顯示的GPT是怎麼樣，的
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: gentoo on fedora是什么？我Google了下，都不是on，是vs，gentoo vs fedora……
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  和 fdisk 一样的
<microcai> dreamysirc: 因为这个东西还在我的 disk 上。
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 去 bbs.fedora-zh.org自己找找，很少人發貼的，容易找
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 好的
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 嗯，等你的GPT分區信息
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我买了个 2T 硬盘
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 相對於 ubuntu/...etc來說
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 原来的那个 300G 我就拿来测试了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 改了 GPT 给你看看
<dreamysirc> microcai: 上次还记得你说fedora的ports的，估计 CyrusYzGTt也是小白吧…………
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..我還沒錢買，，我到現在還沒有恢復元氣
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ ..就是 gentoo on fedora項目
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我到现在还买不起  16G 内存的  i7 电脑！
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 就是那项目啊
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我是用全副身家買的，用了我二十年的存款
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 外星人还是其他的？很少见到16Gi7的laptop
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 嗯嗯
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 我今天才知道dracut.conf的dracut_modules那個是可以注釋掉的。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我 20 年的存款也不够买  16G 内存的  i7 电脑
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ ASUS N53SN,,內存自己升級
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 俺要去碎叫咯
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 抱抱，，晚安
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 脫好衣服等我，，
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: money是多少才是重点，不要等下比外星人还贵……
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 不嘛不嘛
<maya> 我懒
<maya> 乃来脱
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ ..不計內存 7500..剛出的時候
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 有了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 给你截图
<maya> adam8157: 当叔  俺去碎叫咯~  下回国庆来~
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 嗯，好的，
<adam8157> maya: 闺女bye
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯，等着
<maya> 嘿嘿
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 目瞪口呆
<maya> adam8157: 恩恩
<maya> 白白
<maya> 哈哈哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 記得穿上 蕾絲的
<dreamysirc> maya: 夏娃你好
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 幹麼？？
<maya> CyrusYzGTt:  adam8157 晚安
<maya> dreamysirc: 囧
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 你俩让我目瞪口呆
<dreamysirc> maya: 代号是8158吧
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..有麼？？
<maya> 去碎叫咯~~    各位也早点睡哦~~
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 嗯嗯，
<maya> dreamysirc: 神马？？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  http://imagebin.org/172029
<dreamysirc> maya: 这里有亚当，代号8157呀
<maya> dreamysirc: 噢噢 哈哈 酱紫
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你這圖也太大了吧，，
<dreamysirc> maya: 这就是传说中的非主流语言？？？…………
<maya> 祝各位中秋快乐 祝当叔回家路上小心  祝 CyrusYzGTt表寂寞
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ?
 * maya kisssssssssssssssssss~
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 哪里啊？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:   1440x900 啊
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..沒什麼分辨率差點不能看全圖
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你屏幕分辨率比我还高呢
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ...我纔 1366x720 ..
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 错
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 是 1366x768
 * CyrusYzGTt kiss maya
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 如果你不是 1366x768 那你就没有使用最佳分辨率。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯，我是在 sandbox中看的圖，，安全點
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 关掉电脑去他家看，才安全
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .嗯，，我說了，在 sandbox看的圖，，設定在 1366x720是不會出現變差
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 不好，， microcai 是男的，我只去 maya的家
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  adam8157 来过。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: :D
<Pwnna> o.o
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..好吧，，圍觀 adam8157 跟 microcai 不得不說的事
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: maya其实是伪娘，像那外国佬一样骗你们这纯情少年的
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 你終於鋪頭了？？
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 是，不能说的事，好不
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 嗯，是不是 missing
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<microcai> dreamysirc: 胡说
<microcai> dreamysirc: maya 明明是 玛雅人
<Ubberlisk1> 大家中秋节快乐:D
<dreamysirc> microcai: 我不姓胡…………
<CyrusYzGTt> Ubberlisk1§ 23:59分還沒過 0:00 也沒過
<Ubberlisk1> CyrusYzGTt:  :S
<Pwnna> 美国那些学校不需要SAT?
<dreamysirc> microcai: 你和亚当都是rh的？
<CyrusYzGTt> Ubberlisk1§ 現在是 爲死難者默哀，
<Ubberlisk1> CyrusYzGTt: 都那么多年了，还没走出阴影呢
<microcai> dreamysirc: 不是。我是前 rh 的。 他是现rh
<CyrusYzGTt> Ubberlisk1§ 死的是人民，所以不會走出陰影，，除非死的是政府人員。。
<Ubberlisk1> CyrusYzGTt: 那可真可怕，悲剧年年有，默哀不过来啊
<dreamysirc> microcai: 自己创业了？
<Ubberlisk> poof
<microcai> dreamysirc: 没。打工
<CyrusYzGTt> Ubberlisk1§ 所以 生於憂患，死於安樂，，所以我選安樂
<microcai> dreamysirc: 投身传媒了
<dreamysirc> microcai: 不是听亚当说rh美女多么？怎么走了，可惜不？
<microcai> dreamysirc: 在一家媒体公司打杂
<Ubberlisk1> CyrusYzGTt:  俺也是啊，人生苦短，及时行乐
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 生育忧患！！
<microcai> dreamysirc:  不可惜。快结婚的人了，要美女干嘛
<Ubberlisk1> dreamysirc:  哈哈，经典
<CyrusYzGTt> Ubberlisk1§ ..嗯
<dreamysirc> microcai: 居然，有女友了，不错
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ microcai 已經結婚了
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 她們小兩口還在這 兩小無猜
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 他不是说快结婚了么？怎么……
<Ubberlisk1> 你们都是一起的？对互相的家事那么了解？
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 結 婚 兩字是個循環
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 那是再婚吧……
<CyrusYzGTt> Ubberlisk1§ 不是，是上次這個 microcai 在這吐苦水了
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 你懂得两小无猜是啥意思？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ... ...
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 不是，，不懂，，
<dreamysirc> microcai: 你又结婚了？
<Ubberlisk1> CyrusYzGTt: 这样哦
<microcai> dreamysirc:  ... ...
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 幹麼。
<microcai> dreamysirc: 未婚
<dreamysirc> microcai: 你的事果然很乱
<dreamysirc> microcai: 太可怕了
<microcai> dreamysirc:  ... ...
<microcai> dreamysirc:  .. .. ..
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 其實 microcai 要跟她現在的女友 也是前妻 要結婚了
<microcai> dreamysirc: CyrusYzGTt !!!!!!
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 好，不說了。。
<Ubberlisk1> 够传奇的，二次恋爱
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 是瞎說的，，不要理會，，純屬巧合，如有雷同，翻版必究
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 慢慢说～～～～前妻你懂是什么意思？不是逻辑的前的意思呀………………
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 嗯嗯，， 這個說法的版權人是 microcai ,,你問他
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 前妻比妻子还老的…………
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 不一定，可以同齡，同名，同姓的
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 莫非你是嫉妒了，本想与 microcai跑路的…………
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 考慮一下 複製人的存在
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ ...靠。
<Ubberlisk1> 这个xChat,奇怪了，一按D键就最小化
<Ubberlisk1> 咋会儿事儿啊
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ microcai 生氣了，不要再瞎說了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Ubberlisk1§ ..不是 alt+f5麼？？
<CyrusYzGTt> Ubberlisk1§ ..不是 alt+f9麼？？
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 人家不会像你想象的那样小气的………………
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ ...
<Ubberlisk1> CyrusYzGTt: 现在一按就最小化 :(
<Ubberlisk1> CyrusYzGTt:  是不是有什么案件toggle了
<dreamysirc> Ubberlisk1: 那就不按了
 * microcai 我脾气如此和谐的人怎么会生气
<CyrusYzGTt> Ubberlisk1§ ,,不懂，，最好把系統的快捷鍵還原爲默認的
 * CyrusYzGTt .. microcai 在要面子
<Ubberlisk1> dreamysirc: 但是按不了D怎么敲你神奇的名字呢
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，去洗澡了 maya等我呢
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<dreamysirc> Ubberlisk1: 用超能力呀，笨呐
<Ubberlisk> dreamysirc,  我敲出来了，哦也
<Ubberlisk1> dreamysirc: 按住CMD敲出来的
<dreamysirc> Ubberlisk1: control+meta+d？
<whsailing> CyrusYzGTt:何明辉？？？？
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 陈世美？？？？
<Ubberlisk1> dreamysirc:  command按键，用的freeNX登陆的ubuntu
<Ubberlisk1> dreamysirc: 有时候案件很奇怪
<dreamysirc> Ubberlisk1: 有奇遇是好事
<Ubberlisk1> dreamysirc: 你最近有啥奇遇？在午夜场讲讲
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  出来
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 给你传授 EFI 启动大法
<whsailing> 今晚webqq登陆不了？？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  出来
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 给你传授 EFI 启动大法
<Jakalala> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<Jakalala> Jrrp
 * Oicebot Jakalala今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||||||____] 88.52% (Lv18)
<tusooa> !rppk jak
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了 17，击败了J akalala，获得了 100 点经验值！（从J akalala处吸取 50 点）
<microcai> .icebot off
<microcai> .oicebot off
<microcai> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
 * microcai wow, 原来任何人都用控制权限的啊
<microcai> jrrp
 * Oicebot microcai今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||_______] 78.66% (Lv16)
<whsailing> jrrp
 * Oicebot whsailing今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||__________________] 43.2% (Lv9)
 * microcai 我才 lv16 啊啊
<whsailing> 什么东西来的
 * mayli 提问：有没有可能把python代码转换到C？毕竟python是C实现的…已经有python到javascript了
<microcai> mayli: 没可能
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 要是编译内核能生成  vmlinuz.efi 就更好了，直接启动。
<microcai> .oicebot off
<mayli> microcai: 参加pyrex
<mayli> microcai: 参见pyrex
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:38:06)
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-12 00:04:02 +0800
<CyrusYzGTt> 發現我洗澡加無聊用了 38分鐘，
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你找我？？？
<pocoyo> > Time.now
<Jakalala> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: Jakalala 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  468364921
<pocoyo> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: pocoyo 加入游戏 (2/4)  468377156
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你找我？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你找我？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你找我？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你找我？？？
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 算了， microcai 不在，我也下了
<ineed> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: ineed 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  468494453
<microcai> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: microcai 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  468560828
 * oink_hzhdn DDW: 还有 Jakalala pocoyo ineed microcai 没输入, 请  Jakalala pocoyo ineed microcai  看我小窗吧  468591171
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: microcai 输入好了  468599750  468599750
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: pocoyo 输入好了  468621640  468621640
<microcai> ..
<microcai> 我这里输入是
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: Jakalala 输入好了  468636781  468636781
<microcai> 怕 oink_hzhdn 被和谐的
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: ineed 输入好了  468655359  468655359
<oink_hzhdn> DDW 游戏结果: 胡被奥巴马爆菊的时候, Oicebot 在Bed 脱凤姐衣服
 * microcai 怎么那么不和谐啊！
<ineed> ...
<mayli> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: mayli 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  468742890
 * mayli 话说bot能不能改个前缀？lubotu2用的就是！
<microcai> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: microcai 加入游戏 (2/4)  468807937
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: 游戏已经结束, 原因 玩游戏的人发呆了 240 秒  469048218
<microcai> .oink_hzhdn off
<billlee> 请问NAT网关是不是只要 iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.100 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE 一条规则就够了？
<microcai> billlee: 差不多
<billlee> 可是我这样弄后没有效果，ping 不通外网
<billlee> 有没有什么内核模块需要手工加入？
<microcai> billlee: 这个嘛，不知道哦
<microcai> billlee: 哦
<microcai> billlee: 要 echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/core/ipv4/ip_forward
<microcai> billlee:  /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<microcai> billlee: 要 echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<billlee> 这个打开了
<metbsd> 手机上wifi，上qq，别人能看出来吗
<tusooa> .
<metbsd> ？？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 茴香饺子
<gebjgd> knownbad, 好香
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 我的袜子也很香。
<knownbad> 装个lmde试试。
<Pwnna> https://github.com/jonsmirl/lpc31xx/network
<knownbad> .
<archl> 中秋大家好。
<odsel> 中秋快乐
<^k^>  06:21
<jdalpha> 早上好
<odsel> 早上好
<jdalpha> 大家都用ubuntu
<jdalpha> ?
<jdalpha> 我用mint 找不到help,随便加进来的
<luojie-dune> G'day
<ofan> test
<^k^> ofan, ....  ㍟ 
<luojie-dune> ofan:  不管过不过得中秋的：中秋节快乐 ！
#ubuntu-cn 2012-09-03
<stardiviner> 有人玩过PyQt的么? 我想开始PyQt, 不知道怎么开始, 给点建议?
<wudi> 有没有截图软件可以滚动截屏的啊
<cfy`> test
<kk> cfy`, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<cfy> iGoogle: ee,这么早阿
<yandong> 有个问题，哪位有相关经验 http://www.oschina.net/question/583160_67815
<kk> yandong,啥网址y 镜像文件处理,chroot的使用 - 讨论区 - 开源中国社区
<cfy> yandong: 可以
<cfy> yandong: 最好架构是一样的
<yandong> 宿主机器是ubuntu，镜像是fedora，可以安装rpm包么？
<yandong> cfy:
<cfy> yandong: 一般的安装软件应该没什么问题
<cfy> yandong: 架构.比如64位,32位这种.
<cfy> yandong: 不是系统
<yandong> 那什么样的操作会有问题
<cfy> yandong: 比如,有时候你chroot安装grub,可能会有点小问题.有时候,有的系统安装grub会自动更新引导
<yandong> cfy: 那坏了，我的宿主机器是64位的，镜像是32位的
<cfy> yandong: 这应该问题不大,你试试
<yandong> 嗯嗯，正在试，待会请教你
<adam8157> imadper: 早啊
<david_wu> 靠，thunderbird 能上 IRC ，这还是邮件客户端么。。。。
<imadper> adam8157: 早~
<david_wu> thunderbird 向 emacs 的方向行进了。。下一步就是文件编译和程序开发。。。
<archl> adam8157 imadper 早
<imadper> archl: 早~
<adam8157> archl: 早啊
 * imadper 整个irc的智商都被拉低了...
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> thunderbird 本来功能就不少，还有mutator~
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 早, 胖叔~
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 早
<adam8157> imadper: 其实那思路没错啊, 集成im和社交功能. 邮件和im 社交互为补充的
 * adam8157 我不用而已
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。外号多了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 有没有用炸肉煎蛋的？
<MeaCulpa> archl: .炸肉？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 油炸的肉而已
<archl> MeaCulpa: 掺入一些面粉
<imadper> adam8157: 你说错认了吧? 我没说那东西有错呀?
<MeaCulpa> archl: 桂花肉...食堂里常有，就是昨天的肉片前天的肉排
<imadper> adam8157: s/认/人/
<archl> MeaCulpa: 桂花肉是炸肉的一种做法不是？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 放芝麻的吗？
<MeaCulpa> archl: 挂了面粉糊油炸
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 不放吧，就是用来处理即将腐烂的肉的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我们这里都是鲜肉油炸
<archl> MeaCulpa: 面粉也可以不放～
<archl> 芝麻可以不放
<archl> 酒也可以不放
<cfy> imadper: 早阿,大湿
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: 早~
<cfy> imadper: 学校换 dsl拨号了...
<cfy> imadper: 变高级了
<imadper> gaoji...
<imadper> cfy: 好贵的吧?
<cfy> imadper: 还能先dhcp,在网页验证.没阿
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 你们学校的路由?
<archl> cfy:  dsl 拨号？没路由器？
<cfy> imadper: 是阿,学校特制的..
<cfy> archl: 直接播,对.
<cfy> archl: 直接播,没有.罗杰
<archl> cfy: 学校不能承担匿名的责任 ：
<debianer> 听说现在拨号比光纤上网还快，是真的吗？
<cfy> archl: ?!
<david_wu> debianer: 可能么。
<mayli> debianer: 可能啊
<cherrot> debianer: ADSL极限不是只到8M么，后来听说电信搞出个12M出来
<imadper> cfy: 是不是有点儿冤枉 cherrot ?
<imadper> cfy: http://paste.lisp.org/display/131482
<cherrot> imadper: 肿么了 打湿？
<imadper> cherrot: adsl2+
<archl> cfy: 1年前，山大软件学院的某人匿名去发了对政府的牢骚话，下午就被带走了
<imadper> cfy: 看出啥了没?
<wud> debianer: 就中国这个电话线路的质量，能上 8M？以前我上过几天 4M，很不稳定啊。
<archl> adsl2+上限 24M
<archl> wud。。。
<cherrot> adsl2+是神马
<archl> wud 肯定能上 8m
<archl> cherrot: 少数国家用的
<MeaCulpa> ADSL 8M没压力
<imadper> ADSL2+ 20M没压力
<wud> archl: 还是老实用光纤吧。电话都不用安了。
<imadper> cfy: 不在了?
 * imadper 光纤能一号多播的时代快过去了吧?
<\rs> 什麼是一號多播
<archl> cherrot: 好象是少数国家没有 adsl 2+
<archl> lol
<imadper> \rs: 就是, 虚拟多个网卡, 用同一个帐号拨通光纤... 带宽加倍..
<archl> imadper: 。。。
<cfy> imadper: 刚才出现个转发问题...
<cfy> archl: gaoji...
<cfy> imadper: 没...不认识..
<imadper> cfy: 啥不认识?
<imadper> \rs: 提高你说过海蜘蛛吗?
<imadper> \rs: 听说过海蜘蛛吗?
<cfy> imadper: 不认识字...
<cherrot> imadper: 海蜘蛛你也用？
<imadper> cherrot: 我不用... 我家adsl, 怎么用...
<cherrot> imadper: 你确定是一号多播 不是多号多播？
 * adam8157 这几天垃圾邮件变多了...
<imadper> cherrot: 光纤是一号多拨
<cherrot> imadper: imadper 或多号单播
<cfy> imadper: 看明白了
<imadper> cfy: 是不是 cherrot 很悲剧?
<imadper> cfy: 来试一个~
<cfy> imadper: 还好...还好....
<cfy> 色大象
<cfy> imadper: 没效果?!
<imadper> cfy: 妹的.. 要跟我说才行...
<cfy> imadper: 色大象
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!!
<imadper> cherrot: 我加到 erc-text-matched-hook 了
<imadper> cfy: ^^
 * archl 觉得北京挺冷的，盖一层床单后睡眠时间延长了半小时。
<cfy> archl: 还在北京?
<imadper> cfy: 改多一些, 做成一个bot, 或者用erbot改一下, 弄成bot
<archl> cfy: 恩
<adam8157> archl: 这两天我盖的厚被子...
<imadper> adam8157: 好虚...
<archl> adam8157: 你们用空调？
<cfy>  imadper: 这个是发给你才会调用hook?
<adam8157> archl: 因为我略发烧嘛
<\rs> imadper: 沒有
<archl> adam8157: 炸肉吃了一周了。
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 如果每个消息都要处理的话, 有别的hook的
<cfy> imadper: 是啥?
<imadper> cfy: 等我给你查一下, 记得erc-color-nick 那个插件里用的就是
<imadper> cfy: 你要写机器人?
<archl> adam8157: 你还是不够胖的样子。
<adam8157> archl: 为啥我要胖 =,=
<Oooops> 突然记起，似乎 cherrot 这家伙，也搞过tex
<cfy> imadper: 为啥我看文档..没能看出来是对你说才有效果的?
<adam8157> huntxu: 帅胡早
<cfy> Oooops: ee...
<imadper> cfy: 没理由呀? c-h f?
<Oooops> cfy: 有红外接收管没
<cfy> imadper: C-h v
<archl> adam8157: 觉得你不够胖，就不好长肌肉。
<imadper> 哦... 我傻了.... cfy
<cfy> Oooops: 红外对管?有
<Oooops> 对啥。接收而已
<cfy> Oooops: ...
 * archl 想要胖
<cfy> Oooops: 也有...我同学有....我没用过...
<Oooops> 航空一个过来
<cfy> Oooops: T_T
<cfy> Oooops: taobao嘛...
<archl> cfy:  Oooops 想要给你钱啊
<cfy> archl: 是么 ^^
<Oooops> 几毛钱的，掏。。啥
<cfy> Oooops: 我怎么航空阿...T_T,
<cfy> cherrot: 色大象 cc imadper
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!!
<Oooops> 你到机场，找一个人夹带过来就是。
<archl> Oooops:  出名片，高 DPI的点阵也行的。
<cfy> Oooops: T_T....没人去...
<cherrot> imadper: ... 你妹。。
<imadper> cfy: 擦, 我成bot了...
<cfy> imadper: haha
<Oooops> archl: 那不行了。bs 点阵
<Oooops> cherrot: 你是不是也搞过tex
<imadper> cherrot: 等我有时间更新我的插件, 就不欺负你了... 你先忍几天~
<archl> Oooops: 反正打印机也只能转成点阵打印
<Oooops> archl: 档次太低。
<archl> Oooops: 。。。
<cfy> Oooops: 我搞过阿...
<Oooops> 我激光机啊
<archl> Oooops: 。。。
<imadper> Oooops: 神, 有办法让我不被禁言吗?
<cherrot> Oooops: 我只用LyX来着，满足个人需要而已
<cfy> imadper: +o
<Oooops> cfy: 啥搞过
<imadper> cfy: 没o...
<Oooops> cherrot: 额。记得某帖子里面有你。
<Oooops> imadper: 哪里禁言了？
<jusss> Oooops: 那个刷android的cm的网站是啥？
<cfy> imadper: ... 问神要
<Oooops> 。啥嘛
<cherrot> Oooops: 我想想。。是不是图片DPI那个？
<Oooops> jusss: 不记得。你找 fydor
<Oooops> cherrot: 是啊
<imadper> Oooops: 我怕一会儿我的自动回复, 会让我被禁言....
<cherrot> Oooops: 怎么啦？
<Oooops> imadper: @@ 还是没明白
<imadper> Oooops: 所以, 有没有好的办法, 让我能免于被禁言?
<cherrot> imadper: 你就是被ban的命  认了吧
<imadper> Oooops: 你跟我说 色大象
<Oooops> cherrot: 没啥。只是突然想起，你是这个人。。。。
<cfy> Oooops: latex
<imadper>         (erc-send-message "cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!!"))
<imadper>  
<Oooops> imadper: 。这里？
<imadper> Oooops: 恩, 是呀~
<cherrot> Oooops: 么么哒 lol
<wud> 不翻墙 google 好像基本什么都上不去了，chrome web store 也封掉了》
<Oooops> 谁ban你啊。我保护你。 imadper
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!!
<Oooops> 色貘是啥
<imadper> Oooops: 不是ban, 是禁言~  kk...
<imadper> Oooops: https://www.google.com/search?num=10&hl=zh-CN&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1678&bih=954&q=%E8%B2%98&oq=%E8%B2%98&gs_l=img.3...4176.6984.0.7216.2.2.0.0.0.0.0.0..1.0...0.0...1ac.hurQY2d-lfQ
<Oooops> 额。那要op权限？或者把kk先+q
<imadper> Oooops: 要op权限? 这么麻烦.. 那算了...
<Oooops> 这看过，不是国内生物吧
<debianer> imadper: 实习结束了吧
<Oooops> 你刷屏？
<imadper> Oooops: 北京动物园就有~
<debianer> imadper: 上课了吗
<imadper> debianer: 还没呢, 9.16再回去
<imadper> debianer: 而且我没课了....
<debianer> 各位，linux系统里是否可以用android程序？
<debianer> imadper: 大四也有课的吧
<imadper> debianer: 就业形势指导....
<porco> 我在登陆界面输入正确密码后，闪了下黑屏又跳回登录界面，我的版本是12.04, 请问有什么解决的办法吗
<cherrot> debianer: 只在虚拟机里弄过  SDK啊
<debianer> cherrot: 哦，知道了
<wud> debianer: 不能
<cherrot> porco: 检查 ～/.Xauthorty权限
<porco> 好的
<debianer> cherrot: 很多应用软件提供了android程序，居然没有linux程序
<imadper> cherrot: 全角的~....
<cherrot> porco: 确认是你的用户和组  不然就给他重命名再试
<cherrot> imadper: 输入法。。。
<debianer> cherrot: 现在安桌QQ这么多版本了，linuxqq却停了
<cherrot> debianer: android可以赚钱呗。。
<Oooops> cherrot: 你给的提议，是最偏的。
<debianer> cherrot: 有钱能使鬼推磨
<imadper> debianer: android用的人多呀... 绝对超过linux桌面用户了
<porco> 果然组被修改了
<cherrot> Oooops: 哦。。我的问题是出在那个文件上  就提议这个办法了。。
<imadper> Oooops: .....
<debianer> 我想问问，到底android系统比linux更加安全吗？
<Oooops> @@ 居然对了。
<imadper> cherrot: 色貘....
<Oooops> 啥破系统哦。
<imadper> Oooops: 这...
<cherrot> Oooops: 我刚刚出过就这个问题啊 肯定是Ubuntu搞鬼
<debianer> 安桌和linux哪个更安全？
<Oooops> 这也碰到。。。
<cherrot> Oooops: 升级X后引发的 cc porco 是不是？
<Oooops> 看来我经验不足了。又出新bug了
<imadper> cherrot: 色貘, 这都能被你给说中...
<Oooops> 为毛叫色貘
<imadper> Oooops: 长得像.
<imadper> hunt_O: bot? 有啥功能?
<Oooops> 这么奇葩？
<porco> 我上班的时候都用ssh登陆台式机ubuntu，长年用mac，今天偶然打开台式机发现就这样了
<porco> 不知道为什么那个文件的组被改了
<Oooops> porco: 多半是你ssh改的
<Oooops> lol
<cherrot> imadper: 我用Ubuntu，而且就在不久前就遇到了这个问题……
<imadper> cherrot: gaoji
<cherrot> imadper: 你丫长得才像！
<imadper> cherrot: android你永不?
<imadper> cherrot: ....
<imadper> cfy: 哥, 那个文档说的很清楚呀...
<cherrot> imadper: 开发？ 不开发
<cfy> imadper: 有么?
<imadper> cfy: 他都说了, 是matched 的message才走这个hook.
<imadper> cfy: 然后我再在matched的message里过滤那三个字呀
<cfy> imadper: 为啥是只对发给你的,才调用hook?
<imadper> cfy: 因为我没设置 match的关键字呀....
<cfy> imadper: 我直接说的色大象不match呢?
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!!
<imadper> cfy: 你也可以设置一下match的关键字呀...
<cfy> imadper: 不是阿...
<imadper> cherrot: 误伤... 误伤....
<cfy> imadper: 不是应该match到色 大象,就应该发么?
<cherrot> imadper: 色大象 色大象 色大象 色大象 色大象 色大象 色大象 色大象 色大象
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!!
<imadper> cfy: 是这样的, match有好多种类. 比如fool/keyword
<cfy> imadper: 为啥一定要对你说.才能有效果?
<imadper> cfy: 对我说,  才会被match 到... 这个不是我社定的, 是默认的
<Oooops> 为毛是大象
<Oooops> 啥match
<imadper> cfy: 我做的事情是,  在matched的message里, 再去过滤色大象
<cfy> imadper: 什么意思.......
<cfy> imadper: 是阿
<cherrot> Oooops: 这个是他自己承认的。。。
<cfy> imadper: 可是没说默认是发给你的.才会调用hook阿
<imadper> Oooops: cherrot 那个色貘是长得像
<porco> 刚刚发现没法把.Xauthority的组改回去，现在把它删了
<Oooops> 你们2个，都互相承认了吧。这可以减少纠纷。
<kk> hamo, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<imadper> cfy: (match-type nick!user@host message) where MATCH-TYPE is a symbol of: current-nick, keyword, pal, dangerous-host, fool
<imadper> cfy: 看, 他只match这一系列的内容
<cfy> imadper: 哦?
<cfy> imadper: 哦....
<cfy> imadper: fools是啥?
<imadper> cfy: 他match之后, 我的hook在matched message里面再去过滤
<cfy> imadper: 嗯,这个我知道
<imadper> cfy: 就是, 把一个人标记成傻瓜
<cfy> imadper: how?
<imadper> cfy: 等我给你查, 这个貌似很容易
<kk> 新 编译或打包 • 求解：关于制作ubuntu9.04 live usb 遇到的问题——2 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385939 我在编辑自己的ubuntu-9.10-desktop.iso时，我只编辑的文件系统filesystem.squashfs（只在/home下添加了一些应用程序）,我将新的ISO镜像写到u盘启动，在进入图像界面后出现要用户名密码登 …
<kk> hamo, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<imadper> cfy: (setq erc-fools '("cherrot"))
<imadper> cfy: You can also highlight fools – people you want to ignore. These will be called “fools”. By default, the messages by these people will be hidden. They still show up in the logs, but not in the buffer.
<cfy> imadper: gaoji
<Oooops> 2个lisp.
<cfy> imadper: M-x erc-add-fool
<imadper> cfy: 找时间一起写个bot出来玩玩?
<gfrog> adam8157: gaoji蛋，我昨天被你传染了，今天也拉肚子了。
<imadper> cfy: gaoji...
<cfy> imadper: 最近没空阿
<imadper> cfy: 也是...
<adam8157> gfrog: 去shi, 拉肚子也传染?
<cfy> imadper: 好阿,不知道#emacs的那个bot开源不
<gfrog> adam8157: 反正拉肚子了
<imadper> cfy: 有好多开源的ercbot
<cfy> gaoji.......
<cfy> imadper: 哦
<Oooops> 手足口病，传染。 gfrog adam8157
<adam8157> hamo: 说话试试
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡儿
<\rs> cfy: 去看 supybot
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo被乃吓跑了。
<cfy> \rs: 哦?
<Ansik> debianer: 能不能看一下你/etc/defalut/locale ,我的有点问题，想找人对比下。
<cfy> hamo`: adam8157 让你说话试试
<hamo`> kk: 小q你个坏蛋，摆我一道！
<kk> hamo`, 哪一个是什么？  ㍢ 
<Oooops> hamo`: 很喜欢自宫嘛。一看蛋蛋上op，就自宫。草。
<cfy> Oooops: lol
<Guest64477> Oooops: 啥？蛋蛋上op是为了给我-q...昨天被小k搞了
<cfy> hamo`: gaoji
<roylez_> hamo`: 黑毛
<Oooops> 你以为你有心理阴影了呢
 * hamo` 还不是为了发昨天的聊天记录。。。
<hamo`> roylez_: 基尾席
<hamo`> Oooops: 神你太坏了...
<hamo`> roylez_: 我现在去做code review
<cherrot> roylez_: 屌爆席早
<Oooops> 蛤蟆的幼小心灵。。。
<cfy> 都是重口味
<roylez_> cherrot: 你才屌爆
<hamo`> adam8157: 帮我把我那尸体hamo踢了...
<huntxu> roylez_: 尾巴乐
<adam8157> hamo`: 我只能踢这个频道, 你不会ghost?
<hamo`> adam8157: 我忘了我都注册了什么nick了...
<huntxu> hamo`: ...
<hamo__> imadper: erc里怎么看PM?
<cfy> hamo__: pm是啥?
<hamo__> cfy: 小窗口
<cfy> hamo__: /query
<cfy> hamo__: /query adam8157
<imadper> hamo__: 你要啥?
<cfy> personal message?
<imadper> hamo__: 你要写代码来访问, 还是要在buffer里面显示?
<hamo__> imadper: 我想看NickServ发给我的消息...当然是buffer
<adam8157> cfy: private message
<cfy> adam8157: 哦..
<imadper> hamo__: C-x b freenode + ret
<imadper> hamo__: 你是在开玩笑吧....
<adam8157> hamo__: 我今天比kaka早来了一个半小时...
<cfy> imadper: gaoji...
<hamo__> imadper: 居然没有提示？
<imadper> cfy: 啥?
<Oooops> hamo__ 是在嘲笑你们的erc切换窗口太复杂。
<Oooops> C-x b freenode + ret。
<hamo__> imadper: 难道要开notify模式才有提示？
<cfy> Oooops: 这还复杂?!
<Oooops> 超级复杂
<hamo__> adam8157:  。。。
<imadper> hamo__: notify模式? 你是想说类似notify-send那种?
<cfy> Oooops: 那你想怎么简单?
<Oooops> f1
<imadper> hamo__: 那个要自己写的. 我把我的给你?
<cfy> Oooops: f1,然后呢?切换到哪里?
<hamo__> imadper: ...算了...懒
<imadper> Oooops: 帮助吗那不是
<imadper> 癞蛤蟆...
<imadper> s/癞/懒/g
<Oooops> 一下。比如鼠标一下，或者键盘一个按键
<imadper> cfy: 切换到帮助菜单了
<cfy> Oooops: C-x C-b,再鼠标点
<hamo__> imadper: PM我一个？
<Oooops> 蛋疼
<imadper> hamo__: 恩, 等下哈
<cfy> Oooops: 用鼠标点开buffers列表,然后选择
<hamo__> imadper: 不是PM我脚本。。。
<Oooops> 复杂嘛
<hamo__> imadper: 你PM我一句话就行
<cfy> Oooops: 点下鼠标...emacs自动切换到你要切换的buffer
<imadper> hamo__: 会有buffer的
<cfy> Oooops: 脑子想一下,emacs自动切换到你要切换的buffer
<Oooops> emacs是阻碍lin可操作性的顽疾。
<hamo__> imadper: 会有buffer...但是不提示有个新buffer...这个不是搞我嘛...我总不能一直盯着buffer吧。。。
<imadper> hamo__: 挂个hook, 有私信的时候, 就调用notify-send
<cfy> Oooops: ........
<imadper> hamo__: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/ErcPageMe
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: EmacsWiki: Erc Page Me
<wud> Oooops: 能成为顽疾的东西，足以证明它的强大
<hamo__> imadper: 这太脑残了 ..我第一次觉得emacs这玩意不方便...
<cfy> hamo__: 你到底要杀?
<cfy> hamo__: 你到底要啥 ?
<Oooops> 消灭使用者，不就没顽疾了嘛。
<imadper> hamo__: 不方便的地方多了... 不配置的话...
<David``> Oooops: 来杀 我吧。
<imadper> hamo__: 你看过kernel doc里面说emacs的话没?
<hamo__> imadper: 啥？
<Oooops> 你自宫吧。
<cfy> ....
<Oooops> lol
<Oooops> 允许emacs的，都自宫。
<David``> Oooops: 我在公司都用 Wanderlust 。。。
<hamo__> imadper: buffer list里commit操作是哪个键来着？
<imadper> hamo__: 是x不? 我忘了....
<imadper> hamo__: 问问 cfy 吧... 我不知道...
<cfy> hamo__: 啥commit?git?magit?
<imadper> hamo__: 是
<imadper> hamo__: 是x
<hamo__> imadper: 嗯...还真是X
<cfy> execute.....
<imadper> cfy: 就是你标记之后, 没有执行, 哪个按键是执行
<cfy> 基本都是x
<cfy> 还有dired
<imadper> cfy: 还有mew
<cfy> imadper: hamo__: 不知道的时候C-h m一下..找找就有
<Oooops> 发一推，等下喝酒去
<hamo__> cfy: imadper 懒
<imadper> cfy: 恩. 好吧...
<hamo__> Oooops: gaoji神
<cfy> imadper: hamo__: 是C-h b
<cfy> Oooops: 能翻墙的神...mobai
<imadper> Oooops: 翻墙神~
<Oooops> nnnd 又发不出。
<Oooops> adam8157: nnnnnnd
<debianer> 以前不是说摩托罗拉有很多手机用linux吗？怎么后来都没发展起来？
<adam8157> Oooops: huh?
<David``> debianer: 在过吗
<adam8157> Oooops: 太弱了你
<David``> debianer: 有过吗 。
<imadper> David``: 有, 很多
<Oooops> adam8157: 你的破帐号。lol
<David``> debianer: 可能是 license 没搞明白 。
<David``> debianer: 哈哈
<hamo> adam8157: NickServ怎么改密码？
<Oooops> gfrog: 你来发吧
<David``> debianer: 现在干啥不都要 license 么，受制于人啊。
<huntxu> hamo: /msg nickserv help嘛
<hamo> huntxu:  木找到啊
<adam8157> Oooops: 我这里好用...  你能上推 但是不能发?
<gfrog> Oooops: oops神。
 * hamo 昨天3点才睡..貌似脑子不清醒了....
<Oooops> 是罗
<Oooops> 这2天都这样。
<David``> Oooops: 没翻全啊看是。
<cfy> Oooops: 假冒的一叶来了?
<Oooops> 啥哦。之前都正常的。
<David``> Oooops: iptables + redsocks + bind9 搞定他们
<oneIeaf> huntxu: 亲～～～～～
<David``> Oooops: 忘了 + ssh tunnel
<Oooops> 你蛋疼。搞这么罗嗦。
<Oooops> 你这还叫人活不
<David``> Oooops: 不是所有应用都支持代理哦，亲~~
<Oooops> 呸。亲个啥
<Oooops> 喝酒去。nnnnd
<David``> 喝酒别打空姐哦，亲
<Oooops> 干脆关机。喝酒，回家。
<cfy> polipo
<Oooops> 有空姐，顺便打几下
<oneIeaf> Oooops: 亲，你心情不好吗？
 * cherrot ee要打空姐去了
<David``> 打空姐千万别遇上旁边有外国人哦。。。亲~~~ 哦，下线了。
<oneIeaf> iGoogle: EE
<oneIeaf> 你要打空姐？
<David``> oneIeaf: 用什么打。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 安装R http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385944 我用台式机装了ubuntu的系统，现在我准备在系统里装一个R语言，在 make install 时出现错误了 ，提示我不能创建文件夹，（我是在home 下创建了一个文件夹liujiwen） 在网上查了一下 好像是文件夹权限的问题，liujiwen  …
<David``> 装 R 语言。。。...
<David``> 吃饭去。。
<hiei> MeaCulpa, 台式机坏了
<hiei> MeaCulpa, 主板电容鼓了好几个
<imadper> hiei: 要买全固态呀...
<hamo> imadper: 壕
<oneIeaf> 饿了。
<oneIeaf> EE呢
<oneIeaf> 不回话
<oneIeaf> iGoogle: EE
<oneIeaf> huntxu:
<oneIeaf> kk:
<hamo> huntxu: 胡子，新地方如何？
<oneIeaf> kk: BOT
<oneIeaf> hamo: 胡子？
<\rs> hamo: weechat notify plugin
<kk> oneIeaf, 你喜欢什么样的食物？  ㍣ 
<adam8157> hamo: ping
<oneIeaf> hamo: 是什么意思
<imadper> hamo: 啥?
<oneIeaf> kk: 面
<oneIeaf> kk: 你喜欢什么食物呢
<kevinyings> 求解shell 中命令1&&命令2的执行顺序是先1后2，还是1,2同时的
<MeaCulpa> hiei: .
<zhpeng> kevinyings, 不是同时
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: 1, 1成功的话执行2
<hamo> \rs: 什么gaoji东西？
<David``> oneIeaf: 都无聊到和 bot 聊的地步了。
<zhpeng> kevinyings, MeaCulpa 正解
<kevinyings> 多谢了
 * hamo 弱爆蛋！
<zhpeng> 一大早听天鹅湖听得我好嗨
<oneIeaf> David``: 	亲，哥是在测试
<\rs> hamo: tmux裏一個窗口專職放weechat，裝備notify插件或者自己寫。比erc好用
<jusss> kevinyings: $?
<hamo> \rs: weechat?也是irc的客户端？
<David``> oneIeaf: ... 我也是。。
<oneIeaf> David``: 你也是BOT？
<oneIeaf> 现在的BOT做得真智能呀。
<imadper> \rs: erc写个notify的插件也很简单呀...
<hamo> imadper: emacs里还有什么组合键跟C-space功能一样的。。。
<imadper> M-@   hamo
<hamo> imadper: 就这一个？貌似这个好难按
<huntxu> hamo: 明亮宽敞啊
<David``> oneIeaf: 我在做测试。
<imadper> hamo: 自己设置? 我用不到这个快捷键呀....
<David``> oneIeaf: 但我不是 bot
<hamo> imadper: 你不用C-space
<imadper> hamo: 我用来换输入法...
<imadper> hamo: 别的用不到呀...
<hamo> imadper: 你不开选择模式？“
<imadper> hamo: http://paste.lisp.org/display/131484      这个, 是用来题型的.
<imadper> hamo: 不开... 用不到.. 我都是行处理
<imadper> hamo: http://paste.lisp.org/display/131484     这个, notify
<imadper> hamo: 不过是emacs24 only的.
<hamo> imadper: 现在哪个发行版24了？debian还23呢
<imadper> hamo: 如果你不是emacs24, 那快点儿升级上去. emacs24提升超级大!
<imadper> hamo: arch早就emacs24了
<imadper> hamo: 启动速度是原来的1/3
<oneIeaf> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<imadper> hamo: 绝对gaoji
<oneIeaf> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<oneIeaf> ================================
<oneIeaf> ————————————
<oneIeaf> ____________________________________
 * hamo nnnnd 逼我换回arch去...
<stardiviner> 想学习PyQt, 需要先学点什么? 已经学了Python, 需要学关于窗口啊, 之类的东西先么? 还是直接看PyQt的document? 有没有这方面的中文资料 和网站?
<minus273> hi all
<imadper> hamo: 23也有方法notify的. 你要不?
<kk> minus273, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<hamo> imadper: 懒得折腾...还有活干呢...
<imadper> hamo: 就没见你干过活...
<hamo> imadper: 哥一直是高效率男，要不怎么可能天天跟你们这吹水，我还能跟基席搞个网站出来...
<imadper> hamo: s/搞.*/搞/
<hamo> imadper: 你妹！
<cherrot> if_else:
<cherrot> imadper: 正解
<imadper> hamo: 这你都看懂了?
<imadper> cherrot: 握手~
<imadper> cherrot: 你也看懂了?
<cherrot> imadper: 最后那个斜线必需么？
<imadper> cherrot: perl里面是
<imadper> cherrot: 别的不知道
<imadper> cherrot: 应该是必须的. 不然, 当成空格处理了?
<huntxu> imadper: perl里还不一定斜线呢
 * huntxu 有时喜欢用花括号...
<qinglingquan> imadper: emacs24修改了什么，启动速度改进那么大？
<cherrot> imadper: 是必须的 :)
<if_else> cherrot: ？ 咋了？
<imadper> huntxu: 这倒是... 好多都行...
<cherrot> if_else: @错了
<imadper> qinglingquan: 不知道... 没看change log
<if_else> cherrot: 囧...
<qinglingquan> imadper: 哦
 * adam8157 我擦 http://news.163.com/12/0903/11/8AFM0M3G0001124J.html  离我家几十公里
<cherrot> adam8157: 乃在荣成啊
<adam8157> cherrot: 是啊, 昨天只告诉你是威海?
<roylez_> adam8157: 加油，下一个就轮到你
<adam8157> roylez_: 滚粗
<cherrot> adam8157: 昨天只说是山东来着。。
<onlylove> 谁山东的？
<adam8157> cherrot: 哦, 这样, 昨天脑子糊涂
<gfrog> adam8157: 糊涂蛋蛋
 * hamo_want_macair 山东人民民风剽悍啊！
<gfrog> hamo_want_macair: macair是谁？
<hamo_want_macair> adam8157: gaoji糊涂虚弱蛋
 * adam8157 lunch
<hamo_want_macair> gfrog: ...
<roylez_> hamo_want_macair: 黑毛，你活干了没
<hamo_want_macair> roylez_: 正在review呢
<cherrot> gfrog: 好象是基席的新nick
<hamo_want_macair> cherrot: ...
<roylez_> cherrot: 果然在抠抠的都是文盲啊
<cherrot> roylez_: ....
<gfrog> cherrot: 嗖黛丝耐。
 * hamo_want_macair 饿鸟...先搞点东西吃吃...
<roylez_> gfrog: 大眼绿蛙，早啊
<gfrog> hamo_want_macair: 鸟饿了？
<gfrog> roylez_: 嘟噜席
<hamo_want_macair> gfrog: ...
<hamo_want_macair> gfrog: 重口蛙
<cfy> hamo_want_macair: just buy it
<hamo_want_macair> cfy: 木有米
<cfy> hamo_want_macair: 还是你等着这里某人送你?
<cfy> hamo_want_macair: 点开amazon.cn,然后填写心愿单,发给 adam8157
<hamo_want_macair> cfy: ...
<ofan> hamo_want_macair: 蛋疼的名字
<hamo_want_macair> ofan: 哎...卖不起心疼啊
<ofan> air不到$1000
<hamo_want_macair> ofan: 壕不会理解我们这些无米之人的心的
<cfy> hamo_want_macair: ofan 打算送你一台,
<ofan> hamo_want_macair: 擦 扯淡吧
<hamo_want_macair> ofan: 求赠送
<cfy> ofan: 色大象 cc imadper
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!!
<ofan> hamo_want_macair: 月薪都過萬了6000多RMB掏不出來？
<ofan_> imadper: 色大象
<imadper> ofan: 践踏色狒狒!!!
<ofan> 而且可以分期
<hamo_want_macair> ofan: 木有过万...
 * hamo_want_macair 求过万！
<ofan> hamo_want_macair: 表裝了
<imadper> ofan: 你干吗?
<imadper> ofan: 你想干嘛?
<ofan> imadper: 幹你妹
<imadper_> imadper: 色大象 哈哈
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!!
<imadper_> imadper: ....
<cfy> imadper_: 傻了吧...
<imadper_> ofan: 色大象 cc imadper
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!!
<ofan> hamo_want_macair: 分12個月買
<cfy> 哈哈哈
<cherrot> imadper: 乃怎么判定的。。
<cfy> cherrot: 傻了吧.........
 * cherrot is away: 吃饭
<imadper> cherrot: 我的软件, ai很高的
<ofan> 自己換個大的ssd就行了
<imadper> cfy: 看我三行代码, 把 cherrot 搞的很郁闷~
<cfy> imadper: lol
<hamo_want_macair> 色大象
<ofan> imadper: 色大象
<imadper> ofan: 践踏色狒狒!!!
<hamo_want_macair> imadper: 色大象
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!!
<ofan> 差點忘了
<hamo_want_macair> roylez_: 为什么要放在before_create里？
<ofan> hamo_want_macair: 不如買個mbp
<hamo_want_macair> roylez_: 你这每个commit的原子性太差了...
<roylez_> hamo_want_macair: 就不告诉你，气死你
<hamo_want_macair> ofan: 喜欢轻薄小巧
<hamo_want_macair> roylez_: ...
<imadper> hamo_want_macair: 东芝 z930
<hamo_want_macair> imadper: 超级本？
<imadper> hamo_want_macair: 恩
<imadper> hamo_want_macair: 最轻最结实的nec的. 不过我忘了型号了...  0.99千克, 13寸
<hamo_want_macair> imadper: 啥价？
<imadper> hamo_want_macair: 新材料搞的, 很轻, 很结实
<cfy> 你们忽略了.....
<imadper> hamo_want_macair: 不知道... 没查
 * hamo_want_macair 对我这穷人来说，价最重要了...T_T
<hamo_want_macair> roylez_: 壕你送我个air吧...
<cfy> imadper: hamo_want_macair: 你忽略了mountain lion系统阿...
<cfy> imadper: win挫暴了
<roylez_> hamo_want_macair: 我送你飘在air中的浮尘...
<imadper> cfy: 恩. 这倒是... 不过我用linux也不觉得不爽
<imadper> cfy: stumpwm挺好的
<\rs> hamo_want_macair: gfrog: Arnold Lobel
<cfy> imadper: ...
<hamo_want_macair> \rs: 这啥东西？
<ofan> openshit有人用？
<ofan> 貌似支持nodejs
<hamo_want_macair> gfrog: ^^^
<\rs> hamo_want_macair: gfrog: wikipedia
<onlylove> 貌似asus的ux21比air便宜
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux Deepin 2012 用户与开发者大会开始报名 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385948 关于 Linux Deepin Linux Deepin（www.linuxdeepin.com）是目前中国知名和流行的 Linux 发行版本。Linux Deepin 前身为 2005 年 hiweed 发起的 Hiweed Linux 项目（这也是国内第一个中文社区发行版）。2009 年底， …
<hamo_want_macair> roylez_: 求migrate方法
<roylez_> hamo_want_macair: 给钱...
<roylez_> hamo_want_macair: 三国杀勿扰...
<hamo_want_macair> roylez_: 壕莫装
<hamo_want_macair> roylez_: ...
<hamo_want_macair> roylez_: 基席你屌爆了。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Suruibin] 哎。。。。
<ofan> 基情
<UbuntuTalk> [Suruibin] 大家都是做什么工作的呢 ？
<ofan> FBI
<UbuntuTalk> [Suruibin] 我晕 。。。。。。。。。
<roylez_> hamo_want_macair: 我现在好了...
<onlylove> 现在是无业游民，到处晃荡
<roylez_> .
<ofan> onlylove: 讓色大象包養你
<onlylove> ofan: 色大象说要帮忙联系工作……
 * ofan 運動一下腰部..
<roylez_> ofan: 色大象是谁？
<roylez_> ofan: 啧啧，买了ipad果然腰部压力比较大
<ofan> roylez_: imadper
<roylez_> ofan: ...
<ofan> roylez_: ipad跟腰部有什麼關係
<roylez_> ofan: 拿腰子去买的啊
<ofan> roylez_: ...
<ofan> roylez_: 那你得好好補補，多吃點動物內臟
<ofan> 豬腰子什麼的
<kevinyings> 爆炒腰花
<adam8157> hamo_want_macair: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=385943
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
 * cherrot is back (gone 00:48:46)
<cherrot> imadper: 。。。
<Mayaer> adam8157: 亲，荣成出事了
<Mayaer> http://news.163.com/12/0903/11/8AFM0M3G0001124J.html
<kk> Mayaer,啥网址y 山东访民镇政府大院引爆炸药_网易新闻中心
<adam8157> Mayaer: 看到了, 离我家几十公里的样子
<Mayaer> 酱紫
<adam8157> Mayaer: 开学了?
<Mayaer> 7号走
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃家受影响木有？
<Mayaer> 你们家没事吧？
<adam8157> Mayaer: 那么晚
<Mayaer> 南京嘛
<Mayaer> 藤家
<adam8157> Mayaer: gfrog 不可能有事儿啊 离那么远, 那边也没认识人儿
<Mayaer> 石岛也是个镇啊？
<adam8157> Mayaer: 石岛啊, 石岛现在叫区
<Mayaer> adam8157: 一旦闹起来就不好了嘛。。
<adam8157> Mayaer: 石岛港湾开发区
 * gfrog 山东人太霸气了。
<Mayaer> 好吧～
<adam8157> gfrog: =,=
<Mayaer> 我觉得外面不管怎么闹，咱威海还是挺和谐的啊
<adam8157> Mayaer: 石岛人都有一股浓厚的土豪气息
<Mayaer> 怎么出来这档子事了
<Mayaer> 哈哈哈
<adam8157> Mayaer: 重点是土
<adam8157> Mayaer: 正常, 社会就这样
<Mayaer> 不正常啊！！！！
<Mayaer> 威海怎么可以这样。。。。。。
 * gfrog 中午不睡，下午崩溃。
<adam8157> Mayaer: 威海其实我感觉挺好的, 挺和谐, 大家安居乐业. 压力也不大
<Mayaer> 对啊！！！！
<Mayaer> 怎么会出来这种事情。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<adam8157> Mayaer: 这几年生意虽然差点, 物价虽然高了点, 但总体来说还是比其它地方好一大截
<Mayaer> 环翠乱就乱嘛。。。小县城跟着起神马哄。。。
<Mayaer> 我都木有看到有很大的社会矛盾
<adam8157> Mayaer: 腾家就是农村... 不是小城镇
<Mayaer> 是一个村的名字？
<hamo_want_macair> 神啊！
<Mayaer> 我曾经网上认识一个藤家的人
<adam8157> hamo_want_macair: 你的名字小窗被截成了hamo_want_macai   看起来就像hamo_want_microcai
<adam8157> Mayaer: 镇, 都是农村啊
<ofan> hamo_want_macair: 神不在
<hamo_mac_AIR> adam8157: ...
<hamo_mac_AIR> ofan: 神居然去论坛上发了个帖子...
<cherrot> hamo_mac_AIR: 纳尼？ 围观啊
<hamo_mac_AIR> cherrot: 问阿蛋
<archl> cherrot: 买的书坑死了。。。
<cherrot> adam8157: 神发啥帖子了？ 求围观～
<cherrot> archl: 当然  活该你
 * archl 讨厌带肉、菌类、豆腐佐料的粥
<cherrot> archl: 壕一个
<adam8157> cherrot: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=385943
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<archl> cherrot:  ï¿¥3
<ofan> archl: 買着盜版得了把
<archl> ofan: 屁。。。
<adam8157> archl: 啥书
<archl> adam8157: 做早点的。
<Mayaer> adam8157: 乳山夏村镇就包括市区呀。。。
<ofan> 帖子: 38556
<ofan> 喔槽 我一輩子都發不了這麼多帖子
<Mayaer> adam8157: 我擦 我发现咱俩一见面就村啊 镇啊的  真土  LOL
<adam8157> Mayaer: 比不了...
<ofan> 帖子: 53421
<archl> 。。。
<adam8157> Mayaer: 幸好这里只是文字, 说话更土
<Mayaer> 哈哈哈哈
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<archl> Mayaer: 你叔在绉。
<yandong> ubuntu下面解压rpm的命令是什么？
<Mayaer> 诌什么？
<gfrog> yandong: 跟fedora一样。
<gfrog> yandong: 似乎rpm没法用coreutils里的命令解开
<Mayaer> gfrog fedora下面解压rpm的命令是什么？ 答 ：跟 ubuntu一样。
<yandong> 我有个软件xxx.rpm，怎么解压？就像解压tar一样，我右键 解压缩 可以解压啊
<adam8157> yandong: 7z可以
<hamo_mac_AIR> 都是gaoji人啊...
<archl> Mayaer: 昨天见到了他可不够土。
<adam8157> archl: - -!
<Mayaer> archl: 呀 面基过了呀
 * archl 属于这里的土包子。
<hamo_mac_AIR> archl: 你看到的不是阿蛋的真面目
<archl> hamo_mac_AIR: 哦
<archl> hamo_mac_AIR:  录下来 。等他真不土了再给他看 ～
 * jusss 想换手机了
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 求助一下，我刚刚不小心把 一个叫Compiz的进程关了，现在开机进不了图形界面了？？？？怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385957 开机只能进入终端命令行！！！按ctrl+alt+f7也不能进入！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 976787837 — 2012-09-03 12:49
<ofan> yandong: rpm2cpio
<jusss> 恶心的uc浏览器和opera再也不想用了】
<yandong> ofan: 除了rpm2cpio，还有别的方式么?
<jusss> ofan: 求推荐手机
 * hamo_mac_AIR 想换电脑了...
<jusss> hamo_mac_AIR: +1
 * Mayaer 想换手机了
<ofan> yandong: 自己寫個
<hamo_mac_AIR> yandong: 为什么还需要别的？
<hamo_mac_AIR> Mayaer: 让你当叔送你一个
<ofan> rpm是自定義的2進制格式
<Mayaer> hamo_mac_AIR: 好主意
<hamo_mac_AIR> adam8157:  ^^^^
<Mayaer> adam8157: 求送手机
<ofan> http://www.rpm.org/max-rpm/s1-rpm-file-format-rpm-file-format.html
<kk> ofan,啥网址y RPM File Format
<jusss> hamo_mac_AIR: 送她nokia n12xx
<adam8157> Mayaer: 我有个Nokia 1202
<yandong> 图形界面我右键 解压缩  可以解压。现在我想使用命令行操作, 我之前没有装rpm2cpio，应该是别的方式也可以
<yandong> ofan:
<yandong> hamo_mac_AIR:
 * jusss 果然猜对了
<adam8157> yandong: 7z
<ofan> yandong: archive是gzip，可以弄個腳本之類的獲取
<kevinyings> motorola
<archl> adam8157: 说道这个你竟然当面说我是富二代。。。害得我第一次去查查富二代是啥意思。
<jusss> kevinyings: moto大坑
<Mayaer> 。。。。。。。
<adam8157> archl: 是你跟我在gtalk上说的...
<archl> adam8157: 我根本不懂这个词。。
<jusss> kevinyings: moto会出不带iptables的android就知道不是一般的坑了
<adam8157> archl: 我也不懂啊 555  cc hamo_mac_AIR
<kevinyings> jusss:洗刷刷
 * hamo_mac_AIR https://redhatchallenge-rhc.rhcloud.com/sign_in?utf8=%E2%9C%93&locale=zh-CN 这货又来了...
 * hamo_mac_AIR 居然是放在openshit上的...
<jusss> kevinyings: moto的小贵
<stifler_g> hiall
<jusss> 想入手zte那厮的v880
 * adam8157 "脱颖而出的优胜者将荣膺红帽王"
<archl> 。
<ofan> hamo_mac_AIR: 我擦 美帝被歧視了
<adam8157> .....
<jusss> 据说有cm
<kevinyings> 绿帽王
<hamo_mac_AIR> ofan: 美帝人家根本不需要这个东西...
<ofan> 怎麼不需要
<ofan> 我要rasp pi
<jusss> 红帽子，教皇带的那个是红帽子吗
<ofan> ?utf8=✓
<ofan> 。。。這個參數很nb啊
<jusss> 不明白为啥那些大主教带的都是小小的红帽，在俺的想象中，应该带这高高的大红帽才对
<kevinyings> rh的内部人士参加吗？
<kevinyings> adam8157:参加吗？
<ofan> kevinyings: 人家要學生
<adam8157> kevinyings: 学生...
 * hamo_mac_AIR 我也想要S3.。。
<archl> 学生。还有吗。
<archl> 这里曾经的学生流都晋升了
<ofan> hamo_mac_AIR: è²·ip5
<hamo_mac_AIR> ofan: 没米
<hamo_mac_AIR> ofan: 有钱我也先搞air
<kevinyings> 伤不起啊啊伤不起
<ofan> hamo_mac_AIR: 買air裝linux?
<hamo_mac_AIR> ofan: 买air了肯定就mac了
<ofan> hamo_mac_AIR: 我想裝linux
<microcai> ... ..
 * microcai 躺着也中枪
<hamo_mac_AIR> ofan: 那就超级本呗
<adam8157> microcai: lol
<ofan> 不過osx太好用了，不想換
<kevinyings> hamo_mac_AIR:小白没用过苹果,哪有虚拟机装个
<kevinyings> 穷屌丝没钱买mac
<hamo_mac_AIR> kevinyings: virtualbox貌似可以装
<RuiZi> 求一个手机品牌名称  也许未来的日子里 你起的名字就家喻户晓了哦
 * hamo_mac_AIR OS X的EFI是个大问题
<hamo_mac_AIR> RuiZi: 罗欲phone
<ofan> hamo_mac_AIR: 我上網本裝的arch,用的efi+grub2啓動
<ofan> hamo_mac_AIR: 完全不是問題
<RuiZi> hamo_mac_AIR: 我擦
<hamo_mac_AIR> ofan: MAC的EFI有他们自己的扩展
<ofan> hamo_mac_AIR: 我知道，不過Linux支持
<ofan> efi固件有點特殊，但是沒多大問題
<MeaCulpa> .
<hamo_mac_AIR> MeaCulpa: 酷胖早
<MeaCulpa> hamo_mac_AIR: 蛤蟆早
<MeaCulpa> mac air... 有米
<hamo_mac_AIR> MeaCulpa: 我是口水这货呢。。。没米买
<MeaCulpa> hamo_mac_AIR: Air对你有哪方面的吸引力？
<hamo_mac_AIR> MeaCulpa: 轻薄小巧 os x
<ofan> hamo_mac_AIR: 7000rmb的本子不算很貴把
<MeaCulpa> 轻薄貌似是Toshiba的历史强项
<ofan> hamo_mac_AIR: air其實性能比較垃圾
<ofan> 也就弄弄ppt什麼的還行
<MeaCulpa> hamo_mac_AIR: 从没听说Apple玩轻薄
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 要说轻薄，这视界唯有Toshiba...
 * hamo_mac_AIR 都是壕
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不, nec
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 哦，也许吧
<zhpeng> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9p4twRC5a1qz7hmlo1_500.jpg
<imadper> MeaCulpa: nec的新材料, 轻薄, 结实
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 等我给你找~
<MeaCulpa> 反正apple的东西和他们比轻薄，弱暴
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 又不是避孕套，我对这个没兴趣
<ofan> MeaCulpa: mbp with retina 很輕薄
<kevinyings> ofan: 薄有什么用
<kevinyings> ？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ofan hamo_mac_AIR http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/190875.htm
<kk> imadper,啥网址y ["invalid byte sequence in UTF-8 . IN gettitle"]
<ofan> kevinyings: 方便
<ofan> imadper: 看看價格
<imadper> ofan: 没找到呀...
 * adam8157 还是钟意ThinkPad
<imadper> adam8157: thinkpad惟一的好处就是有串口... 不用去找usb2rs232
<imadper> adam8157: 别的方面都是渣...
<adam8157> imadper: 扯
<imadper> adam
<ofan> tp x1 carbon
 * archl 真没怎么碰过 thinkpad
<ofan> 1w+
<imadper> ofan: 那个也不好 那个价位有比他好的
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 确实很贵
<ofan> 目前輕薄本性價比最高的就是air
 * imadper 高端的笔记本, 还是得看日本货
<imadper> ofan: 蜂鸟s3貌似便宜
<imadper> ofan: 还有东芝z830
<hamo_mac_AIR> imadper: TP上有串口？
<imadper> hamo_mac_AIR: 有的有
<ofan> imadper: 不考慮
<imadper> ofan: 为啥?
<hamo_mac_AIR> imadper: 是那种巨厚的是把？
<ofan> 日系筆記本很彆扭
<imadper> ofan: 东芝那个挺好的
<imadper> hamo_mac_AIR: 等我去看看
<ofan> 一般 樣子也太丑
<hamo_mac_AIR> 你有带串口的？
<hamo_mac_AIR> imadper: ^^^
<jusss> adam8157: irssi为什翻页时是半页
<imadper> hamo_mac_AIR: 我没有呀...
<adam8157> jusss: 怕你找不着头绪
<imadper> hamo_mac_AIR: 我实习生... 我的笔记本都是自己买的...
<imadper> hamo_mac_AIR: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/190875.htm
<jusss> adam8157: 那还得去在中间找，感觉很不习惯
<imadper> hamo_mac_AIR: 你买这个吧
<jusss> adam8157: 能不能设置翻整页
<hamo_mac_AIR> imadper: 估计很贵...
<hamo_mac_AIR> imadper: 很多正式的都是用自己的本...不是所有人都跟女boss混的像阿蛋这么好的
<imadper> hamo_mac_AIR: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/190875.htm
<imadper> hamo_mac_AIR: 错了
<imadper> hamo_mac_AIR: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13667278006&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1346649981_4k1_2051028894
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 国内现货！Toshiba/东芝 Z830-K02S升级版Z830-T06S 超级本 z835-淘宝网
<adam8157> hamo_mac_AIR: 再胡扯, 我就爆料了
<\rs> roylez: 主席的配置害人不淺！   你的 *background  *foreground 會影響 qt 程序
 * mayli 那个什么值得买上的2500的本值得买么？
<imadper> ham
<imadper> hamo_mac_AIR: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13667278006&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1346649981_4k1_2051028894
<archl> adam8157: 人言可畏
<imadper> hamo_mac_AIR: 艹, 这个剪贴板真蛋疼....
<imadper> mayli: acer的廉价本还行
<adam8157> \rs: 你全匹配的? xterm*background之类就好咯
<adam8157> \rs: *前面是匹配
<hamo_mac_AIR> adam8157: ...
<ofan> 如果有哪個超級本有full hd+ips屏，i7，usb3,sata3,1g ether,dual band wifi,獨顯，價格$500以下，我立馬拿下
<\rs> adam8157: 照抄的 於是出了問題
<archl> ofan:  apple 的学生价？那你就跟着吧。。。
<hamo_mac_AIR> ofan: 这价？买普通笔记本都买不到吧。。。
<archl> 反正apple有钱倒贴给你。。。
<ofan> archl: 玩兒切
<roylez> \rs: 对
 * hamo_mac_AIR 求配MAC air的像蛋蛋一样的天天游泳打球的工作！
<roylez> \rs: 不过用QT程序干什么
<mayli> imadper: 是联想的本
<ofan> 想弄個i3的小本
<imadper> mayli: 那就不靠谱了...
<roylez> hamo_mac_AIR: 男妓？
 * adam8157 回程才369的机票, 准备买了...
<mayli> ofan: $500~Y3000
<ofan> 日的 tp上網本不產了
<mayli> ofan: 一个i7就1500RMB啊
<imadper> roylez: hamo的样子... 鸭子.... 不容易吧?
<ofan> i3也行
<hamo_mac_AIR> imadper: 你妹！
<roylez> imadper: 重口的婆娘，你不能想象的，不要低估了 hamo_mac_AIR
<gfrog> imadper: 现在哪还有带serial的thinkpad了。
<adam8157> imadper: lol
<jusss> mayli: i3多少软妹币
<adam8157> gfrog: 扩展坞
<imadper> gfrog: x61啥的吧?
<ofan> 以後買筆記本一定要支持dual band的wifi
 * hamo_mac_AIR 走了，开会去
<gfrog> imadper: 必须没有
<gfrog> adam8157: 那不叫tp有。。
<imadper> roylez: 没见过... 可能山外有山吧...
<imadper> gfrog: thinkpad 600
<\rs> roylez: qt-creator wpa_gui。這個問題盡然潛藏了一年……
<imadper> gfrog: 哦, 那会儿还是ibm呢
<gfrog> imadper: 。。。 古董机
<imadper> gfrog: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/190875.htm
<kk> imadper,啥网址y ["invalid byte sequence in UTF-8 . IN gettitle"]
<gfrog> imadper: T series 的史前时代
<imadper> gfrog: 这个怎么样?
<luweitest> mosesofmason: 人是挺多
<mosesofmason> luweitest, 嗯 ^^
<luweitest> mosesofmason: 不知道有没有android频道
<mayli> jusss: 请google~
<mosesofmason> luweitest, 可能只有英文的
<luweitest> 请问这里有对android系统了解的吗？
<luweitest> 请问root过的机器，root密码是空的吗？会不会有安全问题？
<gfrog> imadper: 无爱
 * gfrog hamo 竟然跑了。
<luweitest> 没有房间列表真不方便
<ofan> luweitest: 默認不能用root
<luweitest> ofan: 我手机已经是root过了
<luweitest> ofan: 你的意思是程序默认不是以root身份运行的？
<ofan> luweitest: 那只是裝了個su
<ofan> luweitest: 不能用root登錄
<gfrog> cherrot: 赶快前排。 RT @ruohanc 我在 Alipay 运维部工作. 部门有单独的校招通道(2013毕业), 不知道有没有人熟悉 linux.并且愿意做与之相关的工作. 可以和我联系. 请将简历发至: crhan123(at)google mail cc imadper
<cherrot> gfrog: 哇 谢谢！
<ofan> 運維可以順點零件回家麼？
<luweitest> ofan: 我用adb shell连接后，提示符是#，id命令显示我是root
<ofan> luweitest: 那是adb
<luweitest> ofan: 只要用adb连接就是root用户？
<adam8157> gfrog: cherrot 捏是运维..
<onlylove> gfrog 那个做什么的，必须是毕业生么
<ofan> luweitest: root是個默認用戶，系統進程都以root運行
<gfrog> onlylove: 不清楚，自己问。
<cherrot> adam8157: 先去试试看，运维做啥子的？ cc gfrog
<gfrog> adam8157: 虚弱蛋。
<ofan> luweitest: linux shell登錄那套是另一套東西，android上沒有
<gfrog> cherrot: 不清楚，俺不是运维。
<luweitest> ofan: 不太理解:( adb shell跟linux的shell有什么不同？看起来只是精简掉了一些命令
<ofan> luweitest: android上有個daemon負責與adb通訊，那個程序開了個shell
<huangya> ofan：大侠，昨天这个问题还没解决，你能再帮我看下吗http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=385915
<kk> huangya ⇪ ti: 随机端口的具体值怎样得到？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<mayli> ofan: 是有的
<luweitest> ofan: 哦，这个adbd是系统进程，所以它开的shell就是root权限的shell，是吧
<ofan> luweitest: 對
<mayli> luweitest: 不一定……
<luweitest> ？
<zzmfish> adb shell不一定有root权限，有些手机没有su命令
<ofan> huangya: recvfrom?
<luweitest> zzmfish: 那跟ofan说的不矛盾，因为我手机上有su命令
<ofan> adb鏈接的必須root
<ofan> 不root有毛用
<luweitest> ofan: 不root不能用adb？
<zzmfish> adb help有这样一句：adb root                     - restarts the adbd daemon with root permissions
<mayli> ofan: 一个反例：通过adb来root手机
<ofan> mayli: 那個是bootloader
<mayli> ofan: 一个反例：通过adb来root还没有root的手机
<ofan> mayli: 那個是recovery
<ofan> mayli: root就是裝個su,用自定義的recovery 寫入/system就行
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙，你滴黑毛呢？
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 为啥无法挂载文件系统? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385961 我在ok6410(内核linux 3.0.1)上做的实验,例如:dd if=/dev/zero of=/1 bs=1024k count=20 mkfs.ext2 -F /1 这样就制作了一个虚拟的文件系统, 但是mount /1 /mnt 是没用, 一只停在执行阶段, 在mount执行时,我用ls /dev/loop*查看loo …
<ofan> adb是用來unlock的
<mayli> ofan: 显然不是这样的
 * cherrot 还有比我学校更垃圾更恶心的么。。。
<ofan> mayli: 那你用adb root吧
<mayli> ofan: 没有root过的手机是可以adb的，但实际上你显然不能对read-only的文件系统做任何事情
<ofan> mayli: 說了 那叫unlock
<huangya> ofan：不是要用recefrom
<ofan> 是adb設置的bootloader
<mayli> ofan: 在xda一般约定的术语是unlock=sim card
<ofan> 沒有這約定
<gfrog> roylez: 是乃地黑毛儿
<mayli> ofan: unlocked=从运营商那里解锁的，rooted才是指已经可以获得root的手机了
<luweitest> 看的有点乱，我想问的是root用户的密码是啥，因为我直接进入了#提示符都没有问我密码。passwd命令也没有
<ofan> 而且那根simcard沒關係，是baseband固件unlock
<roylez> cherrot: 有啊，你学校的校长
<zhpeng> adele的歌挺得我high了。。。
<ofan> mayli: iphone的root就是裝cydia
<roylez> zhpeng: 是么，我告诉你一个更好滴...
<cfy> imadper: 在否?
<luweitest> 现在看来，我手机现在到底有没有root还不一定了？
<zhpeng> roylez, 求
<imadper> cfy: ?
<roylez> zhpeng: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac390270
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 我爸刚弄死他 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<cherrot> roylez: 求主席收了我们学校校长和我们学院院长吧，主席千秋万代一桶浆糊！
<ofan> luweitest: 裝了su就有root
<roylez> cherrot: 丫的不看我发的链接，我留着他们恶心你
<ofan> ios根android別搞混了
<luweitest> ofan: 我运行su没反应
<zhpeng> 这TM是哪里的语言
<cherrot> roylez: 天地良心我看了 :(
<ofan> luweitest: 因爲你沒法login
<luweitest> ofan: 是啊，跟我以前学的linux不一样
<roylez> zhpeng: 棒子语
<ofan> luweitest: 你先明白，以root運行和以root登錄不是一回事
<zhpeng> roylez, oh shit
<zhpeng> roylez, 不过音质还行
<hamo_notail> roylez: gaoji...还会棒子语
<zhpeng> hamo_notail, http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac390270
<luweitest> ofan: 以root运行并不意味着可以得到root密码？
<roylez> hamo_notail: 基蛙的黑毛，你来咯？
<hamo_notail> zhpeng: 发dooloo.info上下班看..开会呢
<hamo_notail> roylez: 啥？基蛙的？
 * hamo_notail 你们是不是又黑我了？
<ofan> luweitest: 沒有密碼
<imadper> hamo_notail: 从没黑过你...
<roylez> hamo_notail: 服务器上整了没？
<imadper> hamo_notail: 我现在都是跟 cherrot 较劲~  对不对, cherrot ~
<hamo_notail> roylez: 没...开会呢..
<hamo_notail> roylez: 先别搞..还有问题
<ofan> luweitest: 但不意味着別人就能隨意搞你了
<roylez> hamo_notail: ...
<luweitest> ofan: 啊，root真的是空密码？
<ofan> luweitest: 不是空密碼，是沒有密碼
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 黑毛儿 快看。 http://www.appletuan.com/t/1887
<kk> gfrog,啥网址y 【9月3日】星期一，11点早报价已经更新~~ - 苹果团
<luweitest> ofan: 那能不能设一个密码呢
<luweitest> ofan: 别人不能随意搞，是因为不给登录？
<adam8157> gfrog: 你不是说ip4s 5880么?
<gfrog> adam8157: 那是行货。
<jusss>  > Time.now
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 擦, mba才7K 你肯定可以买的
<kk> jusss, 2012-09-03 14:12:10 +0800
<jusss> 现在都2点了，靠
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 没米
<ofan> luweitest: 不能，除非你裝個pam
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 上班这几个月都乱花了?
<gfrog> adam8157: 7k的是11寸的
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 我就拿了一个月的工资
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 几号发工资/
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 最后一天
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 你8月入职?
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 额...貌似2个月了..
<ofan> hamo_notail: 不買air了？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 擦
<luweitest> ofan: 那这是android故意这样设定的吗？对安全没影响？没有根密码这种事情似乎有悖常识啊
<hamo_notail> ofan: 买不起
<roylez> hamo_notail: 赶紧的，付我交你ruby的学费
<ofan> luweitest: 是，android底層很精簡，沒有多餘組件，只要你沒有可以賦予別的程序root權限的程序，就沒事
<hamo_notail> roylez: ...
 * gfrog 继续折腾rawhide
<roylez> gfrog: 啥？
 * gfrog 败家fedora的yum里竟然没mplayer跟ffmpeg
<gfrog> roylez: 嘟噜席
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ rpmfusion的源有
<hamo_notail> roylez: 你觉得数据库没问题了？
<roylez> gfrog: 真无趣，上班除了看无聊图和acfun，都不能看电影
<hamo_notail> roylez: 方案稳定了？
<roylez> hamo_notail: 肉测教给你了的啊
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯，已经加了，我仅仅吐槽下。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 喔，
<hamo_notail> roylez: 我看了没问题...不过数据库如果schema稳定了，上服务器吧
<luweitest> ofan: 那么root之后，有了su，不就有“賦予別的程序root權限的程序”了？
<gfrog> roylez: 嘟噜席乃好闲呢，跟蛋蛋一样闲
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] chakra的iso里已经内置了ffmpeg。这点很好。
<roylez> gfrog: 蛋蛋上班还能去按摩的吧
<ofan> luweitest: 對，所以su有點不安全
<gfrog> roylez: 哦，好象是
<cherrot_> imadper: 色象
<imadper> cherrot_: 你是想逼我改脚本?
<cherrot_> imadper: ...
<hamo_notail> roylez: 我在开会呢...你上服务器搞吧
<cherrot_> imadper: 累死你
<hamo_notail> roylez: 有bug就push你
<roylez> hamo_notail: ...
<gfrog> imadper: cherrot_ 乃俩真是好机油呢
 * cherrot_ ....
<imadper> cherrot_: 你妹的, 你再说我一个试试!
<luweitest> ofan: 那好的办法就是设个根密码？还是unroot？
<roylez> hamo_notail: 上班这么多时间，想研究下蛋蛋把妹的诀窍...
<ofan> luweitest: ...
<imadper> gfrog: 色貘没事找事...
<ofan> luweitest: 你沒法設置密碼
<cherrot_> imadper: 色elephant
<luweitest> ofan: 噢
<ofan> luweitest: å°±unroot
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 叔儿，yum肿么看一个包的changelog
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!!
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!!
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!!
<ofan> luweitest: 關掉調試模式
<cherrot_> imadper: 你手动的吧。。。
<imadper> che        (erc-send-message "cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!!")
<imadper>  
<imadper> cherrot_:         (erc-send-message "cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!!"))
<imadper>  
<kk> imadper:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<ofan> luweitest: 這樣就最安全
<hamo_notail> imadper: lol
<gfrog> imadper: 介倒霉孩子
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * hamo_notail momo palomino|working 
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§  爺兒，  rpm -q --changelog yum
<luweitest> ofan: 关掉调试模式倒简单，那手机不还是root的状态么？
<ofan> luweitest: 對
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 原来是rpm啊，好屌呢。
<gfrog> adam8157: dpkg肿么看一个包的changelog？
<adam8157> gfrog: web...
<luweitest> ofan: 还得去找unroot教程吗
<gfrog> adam8157: 弱爆了。
<ofan> luweitest: 不用.... 你supersu 程序里應該有個選項就是unroot
<adam8157> gfrog: 我只知道web...
 * gfrog 本轮rpm完爆dpkg
<cherrot_> imadper: so...soga。。。
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!! 顺便践踏 hamo !!!
<imadper> cherrot_:              (erc-send-message "cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!! 顺便践踏 hamo !!!")
<hamo_notail> imadper: ...
<ofan> luweitest: 不過root了一般沒問題
<ofan> 別裝亂七八糟的東西就行
<cherrot_> imadper: ？？！！ 没被禁言？
<imadper> che
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!! 顺便践踏 hamo !!!
<luweitest> ofan: 没有supersu，只有superuser程序，没有unroot选项
<imadper> cherrot_: hamo_notail 让你们欺负我!
<ofan> luweitest: 不同版本.. 可以直接刪除
<ofan> 建議用supersu
 * cherrot_ 没有办法让 irc保持连接么
<ofan> 可以記錄log
<ofan> luweitest: superuser 比較渣
<jusss> cherrot_: ?
<cherrot> jusss: 总是断线 很蛋疼
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!! 顺便践踏 hamo !!!
<roylez> cherrot: 从抠抠辞职
<jusss> cherrot: 网络问题吧。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 不是有个权限管理的app吗？
<jusss> cherrot: ssh
<ofan> luweitest: superuser的安裝包是個zip文件，解開按照目錄結構刪都除掉也可以，比較麻煩
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 可以给各个程序赋予权限，取消root权限。
<cherrot_> jusss: 是网络问题。。
<cherrot_> roylez: 贵摸收了我吧 hamo_notail 说贵摸亚克西啊
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!! 顺便践踏 hamo !!!
<roylez> cherrot_: 我也想啊
<cherrot_> jusss: 可是设想一下，我去提交个URL白名单申请，说快给爷开通，爷要聊天侃大山
 * hamo_notail 求进贵摸啊！
<imadper> roylez: 贵摸也不要我...
<jusss> roylez: 据说贵摸的要求是学士学位
<roylez> jusss: 你问 MeaCulpa 是啥文凭
<jusss> roylez: 他没在吧
<hamo_notail> MeaCulpa: 胖，你啥学位？
<imadper> jusss: 我胖叔本科的时候悲剧了..
<cherrot_> roylez: 不会只要phD吧。。
 * ofan USPS渣到家了！
<jusss> imadper: 怎么悲剧了？
<ofan> hamo_notail: 人家只要phd
<luweitest> ofan: 哦 看起来挺麻烦，以后我再做这个事情吧。我还是个新手
<ofan> md我是不是得弄個西太平洋的master
<imadper> jusss: 就是, 伟大的胖叔没有了学位... 不过后来胖叔混得挺好的
<imadper> ofan: 帮我也弄一个~
<jusss> roylez: 是不是还有个叫啥阿尔卡特贝尔啥的公司在上海
<ofan> imadper: $100
<roylez> jusss: 这公司不是要死的么...
<imadper> ofan: 货到付款
<nicol> 哈哈，今天百度送网盘了啊
<jusss> roylez: 不知道，听同学提起过很久前
<nicol> 100G
<ofan> imadper: 好，我現在就給你畫一個
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 我也给你画一张
<jusss> roylez: 好像改名叫朗讯了
<ofan> imadper: 你叫啥來着？哦  色大象
<imadper> ofan: 践踏色狒狒!!!
<ofan> 擦
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 百度网盘没有linux下的客户端，容量再大也没用啊！
<imadper> ofan: 何必呢...
<ofan> imadper: 何必毛？
<mayli> UbuntuTalk: 可以根据API自制客户端
<imadper> cherrot_: 看看, 不止你一个被我的bot践踏了~ 哈哈~
<cherrot_> imadper: 大象色色
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!! 顺便践踏 hamo !!!
<ofan> 我2T網盤
<jusss> 度度的网盘，用chrome一登录就网页崩溃，看来是度度出的chrome杀手
<cherrot_> imadper: 唉  不理你了。。。
<nicol> 哈哈
<nicol> 网页吧
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 没有自制客户端的能力，所以还是dropbox适合我。
<nicol> 不过国内的网盘没有加密，重要的东西都不传的
<imadper> cherrot_: 你还好吧... hamo_notail 无缘无故被顺带践踏了...
<ofan> nicol: 自己搭的
<nicol> ofan, share 出来》
<ofan> 其他的網盤都多的不夠用了
 * hamo_notail 懒得理乃们... imadper  cherrot_ 
<imadper> nicol: 他的是 nas吧  cc ofan
<ofan> 多的用不了*
<ofan> nas+ddns
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu 输入sudo ./configure 提示找不到命令 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385965 想安装软件，输入sudo ./configure 提示找不到命令 这是为什么啊？新手求指导 （是在软件路径下） 统计信息: 发表于 由 e637721 — 2012-09-03 14:29
<nicol> 很多安装软件就放上面去了
<ofan> 直接挂成驅動器
<nicol> 丢了也无所谓
<nicol> 有Linux客户端的呢》
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 乃肿么不求macair了？
<nicol> 昨天申请了个wuala
<nicol> 德国的，加密
<FrankLv> vi 用here doc非交互的修改文件 vi file.to.modify <<EOF > /dev/null 和 vi file.to.modify <<EOF， 为什么后者会是 Vim: Error reading input, exiting...
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 开会赚钱中...
<gfrog> hamo_notail: gaoji
<ofan> FrankLv: ...
 * jusss 整天一事无成，
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 最重要的原因是，dropbox有N9的客户端。
<FrankLv> ofan: 恩？ 需要提高完整test case么
<ofan> FrankLv: 不能這麼搞
<ofan> FrankLv: 非交互的用sed
<roylez> jusss: .
<nicol> ubuntulog, 还得翻墙吧
<FrankLv> ofan: 恩？ 我vi file.to.modify <<EOF > /dev/null 可以的哈
<ofan> jusss: 找個妹子
<jusss> ofan: 没大洋马
<ofan> nnd 又瞎扯好幾個小時
<kevinyings> 求傲娇受，今天有学弟问我分区跟目录有什么关系，我说目录就是google地图的意思....各位大大，对吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] dropbox我不翻墙也能使用的。
<jusss> roylez: 想换手机
<hamo_air> roylez: 想换电脑
<kevinyings> 扯来扯去，又扯上文件系统，觉得没这个也不能讲清楚
<ofan> 誰搞nodejs
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我也想换电脑。缺钱。
<ofan> jusss_mbp: 嘖嘖 mbp?
<jusss_mbp> ofan: 嗯
<ofan> hamo_air: 我捐你5毛
<jusss_mbp> ofan: 据说新出的mbp被喷了
<kevinyings> 因为想啊，不同文件系统似乎不能相互识别啊，有人能举反例吗？
<ofan> jusss_mbp: 噴個毛
<kevinyings> 悬赏1块钱
<jusss_mbp> ofan: 1G独显？
<ofan> jusss_mbp: 自己去店裏看看就知道了
<kevinyings> 加个萝莉学妹
<roylez> jusss_mbp 把电脑给 hamo_air ; hamo_air 把手机给 jusss_mbp
<ofan> jusss_mbp: 我上課的時候有個老美帶的的mbp retina
<jusss_mbp> ofan: 没去过实体店。。。
<kevinyings> 才大一啊
<ofan> jusss_mbp: 絕對誘惑
<kevinyings> 很漂亮的
<ofan> jusss_mbp: 只是擴展性不強
<ofan> jusss_mbp: 要擴展性就用普通的mbp
<jusss_mbp> ofan: 买不起mbp...
<ofan> jusss_mbp: 買身
<ofan> jusss_mbp: 賣腎
<jusss_mbp> ofan: 连store里面的软件都买不起。。。
<ofan> jusss_mbp: 我沒買過
<jusss_mbp> ofan: 看到一个叫limbo的小游戏，40+人民币，太黑了
<hamo_air> jusss_mbp: 壕
<ofan> jusss_mbp: 我基本都用免費的
<jusss_mbp> hamo_air: ...不是俺的
<ofan> jusss_mbp: 虛擬機用的盜版
<ofan> 哦 貌似還有很多盜版 我擦
<jusss_mbp> ofan: 看电影那画面的确挺不错的，比vaio的画面好多了
<kevinyings> 没人啊
<ofan> jusss_mbp: retina?
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 有钱好说话。
<jusss_mbp> ofan: 好像是普通的，我也不清楚
<ofan> jusss_mbp: 普通的分辨率低
<jusss_mbp> ofan: 哦
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 27寸的imac看电影更爽。
<kevinyings> 没人啊
<maucat> 不如买个投影仪，更爽
<kevinyings> 我决定设个定时器来诅咒你们
<jusss_mbp> ofan: 感觉老外的演唱会都好激情呀，
<hamo_air> adam8157: 蛋蛋，求推荐发mac air的职位啊
<jusss_mbp> ofan: 现场的感觉比cd还好
<ofan> jusss_mbp: 恩 弄不好就被拖出去爆菊
<jusss_mbp> ofan: 喜欢rap的现场
<ofan> hamo_air: 去蘋果店
<adam8157> hamo_air: 你来我这儿, 我让boss给你配air
<jusss_mbp> ofan: 感觉好激情
<ofan> hamo_air: 隨便順一個air
 * hamo_air ...
<hamo_air> adam8157: 乃们组那么多壕都用自己的air...我还得让公司配...
<ofan> hamo_air: 沒看新聞，蘋果店的黑幕
<ofan> hamo_air: 配了也不是你的丫
<hamo_air> ofan: 对啊...
 * adam8157 赶紧到月底吧, 回家吃螃蟹
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<hamo_air> adam8157: 求带
<hamo_air> adam8157: 快递20斤去我家
<adam8157> hamo_air: 这玩儿怎么带...
 * hamo_air 要不组团去蛋蛋家吃螃蟹吧
<kevinyings> 北京有螃蟹，北京都是螃蟹
<jusss_mbp> jay-z的Empire state of Mind现场感觉好激情呀
<jusss_mbp> ofan: status和state的区别是啥
<kevinyings> 一个是标志，一个是状态，6级580的路过
<zhpeng> adam8157, 吃螃蟹吃螃蟹吃螃蟹
<jusss_mbp> kevinyings: status是标志？
<zhpeng> hamo_air, 吃螃蟹吃螃蟹吃螃蟹
<adam8157> hamo_air: 发现ulk从后往前翻要容易得多
<adam8157> http://sale.360buy.com/act/UIswb751fJ0deuH.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 大闸蟹2 - 京东商城
<kevinyings> jusss_mbp:一个是外的，一个是内的
<hamo_air> adam8157: gaoji蛋...都开始倒着看ulk了》。。
<jusss_mbp> kevinyings: status是外部状态，state是内部状态？
<cfy> imadper: 我也买了一个..
 * adam8157 想吃螃蟹, 想吃海鲜!!!!
<cfy> imadper: 你vpn怎么连的?
<cfy> adam8157: 脆脆鲨呢?
<kevinyings> jusss_mbp:为什么一定要准确的，status是外部给你的，state是你本身的
<adam8157> cfy: 垃圾食品
<kevinyings> adam8157:我抗议，hamo叫你蛋蛋都没事，我叫就踢我
<jusss_mbp> kevinyings: 不是很懂
<cfy> kevinyings: ....
<adam8157> kevinyings: 一视同仁
<cfy> adam8157: 那主席呢?
<kevinyings> adam8157:...
<cfy> adam8157: 主席叫你都没事
<jusss_mbp> adam8157: 他有autorejoin
<cfy> hamo_air: 看来 adam8157 和 roylez 的关系不一般阿...
<cfy> jusss_mbp: - -!
<hamo_air> cfy: 知道的太多不好...
<cfy> hamo_air: 哦.....我懂了...
<DBLobster> ...
<hamo_air> cfy: 聪明..
<DBLobster> 看到暴力的一幕了.
<kevinyings> jusss_mbp:你的标志什么的是别人放的吧？还有资格什么的，都是对照得到的。state需要吗？不需要啊，我state是mood可以吗？可以呀
<jusss_mbp> kevinyings: 哦
<imadper> cfy: 我不用vpn, vpn给我老爸看youtube用...
<imadper> cfy: 他windows
<imadper> cfy: 我用这个的ssh而已
<kevinyings> imadper:快吗？
<cfy> imadper: ssh?不能登陆的ssh么?
<imadper> kevinyings: 挺快的.
<imadper> cfy: 对
<cfy> imadper: 哦..
<cfy> imadper: 求命令.
<imadper> cfy: 先跟ofan联系. 让他给你开.
<cfy> imadper: 正在开..我懒得man了..ssh命令多少?
<imadper> cfy: 要给他public-key的
<imadper> cfy: ssh -qTfnN -p 59 -D 7070 madper@vpn.ofan.me
<cfy> imadper: okay
<ofan> imadper: ...別發地址
<hamo_air> ofan: 你搞过gsoc?
<cfy> ofan: 我还是发给你邮箱吧..
<imadper> ofan: 这...
<ofan> hamo_air: 結束已經
<kevinyings> ofan:毛，要共享
<ofan> 結束了
<hamo_air> ofan: 今年？
<hamo_air> ofan: 啥项目？
<ofan> hamo_air: kde的
<ofan> cfy: 別
<hamo_air> ofan: gaoji
<cfy> ofan: ....
<cfy> ofan: 到底怎么给你....
<ofan> cfy: 好了，收到了
<cfy> ofan: 哦.
<cfy> imadper: 估计我得换个源了..
<imadper> cfy: 怎么了?
<cfy> imadper: 走vpn慢..
<jusss_mbp> ofan: 你暴露了，小心被爆花，^_^
<imadper> cfy: 不是吧... 你用vpn下载包? 这东西有啥好加密的...
<cfy> jusss_mbp: 乌鸦嘴
<cfy> imadper: 全局了嘛..
<imadper> jusss_mbp: 乌鸦嘴
<imadper> cfy: 改route table?
<cfy> jusss_mbp: 被暴了,我找你退钱
<kevinyings> jusss_mbp:爆炒腰花
<cfy> imadper: 也行.
<cfy> imadper: 考虑了下,是比换源方便
<imadper> cfy: 而且, 节约 ofan 的流量了
<jusss_mbp> cfy: 你也买了。。。你不怕小洋马半夜起来看你访问youporn,^_^
<jusss_mbp> cfy: 多访问几个porn网站，让小洋马也上上
<kevinyings> cfy:靠，混入敌人内部的。。。
<imadper> jusss_mbp: 小洋马是谁?
<jusss_mbp> imadper: ofan
<imadper> jusss_mbp: 去! 别乱给人起外号! ofan 是色狒狒.
<jusss_mbp> imadper: ...
<kevinyings> imadper:然后就是一对好基友
<kevinyings> 狒狒和大象搞基
<ofan> jusss_mbp: 你還直到youporn
<ofan> jusss_mbp: 大洋馬就是見多識廣
<gebjgd> jusss_mbp: 你买mbp了？
<jusss_mbp> ofan: 求色大象和cfy网上访问的网站记录
<jusss_mbp> ofan: 晚上访问
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 问个sawp分区问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385966 我现在笔记本是8个G的内存分配sawp分区是不是也得分16g还是多少，如果分的少于16g了是不是就休眠时候不行了呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 坏蛋是这样炼成的 — 2012-09-03 15:13
<jusss_mbp> gebjgd: 没，买不起。。。
<gebjgd> jusss_mbp: jusss_mbp 慢半拍？
<ofan> jusss_mbp: 看不到
<jusss_mbp> gebjgd: 只是想买而已，追随 hamo_air
<hamo_air> jusss_mbp: 你要买啥？
<jusss_mbp> gebjgd: 勇士把nick后面加了个air
<ofan> hamo_mab: 麻痹？
<jusss_newphone> ofan: 你看不到他们晚上访问的网站？
<ofan> jusss_newphone: 幹毛
<ofan> jusss_newphone: 你暗戀他們？
<jusss_newphone> ofan: 求他们访问的网站，收藏下
<ofan> jusss_newphone: 都是些你不能看的
<jusss_newphone> ofan: 都是porn类的？求
<jusss_newphone> ofan: 俺早已年满18周岁
<ofan> jusss_newphone: 都是攪基的
<jusss_newphone> ofan: 重口味呀，那也要，基佬百合都不拘
<ofan> imadper: 色大象給他個
<imadper> ofan: 践踏色狒狒!!!
<kevinyings> ofan:你都看完了，还全程参与了,lol
<imadper> ofan: 要啥?
<ofan> imadper: 攪基的網站
<imadper> ofan: gaoji的没有呀...
<imadper> ofan: 只有正常的那种...
<ofan> imadper: 給他
<ofan> imadper: 看他飢渴的不行了
<imadper> jusss_newphone: www.x8nn.com
<imadper> of
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 给了...
<imadper> ofan: 大一的孩子, 难免饥渴...
<jusss_newphone> imadper: 访问不了。。。
<hamo_mba> jusss_newphone: 我给你个好地方
<ofan> jusss_newphone: 趕緊找個男人嫁了吧，這樣下去是不行的
<hamo_mba> jusss_newphone: 要不？
<imadper> jusss_newphone: www.baidu.com 黄赌毒重口, 都有
<jusss_newphone> hamo_mba: 要
<hamo_mba> jusss_newphone: 叫 imadper  20声 色大象 就给你 lol
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!! 顺便践踏 hamo !!!
<hamo_mba> jusss_newphone: 绝对值得
<jusss_newphone>  > 'imadper 色大象' * 20
<ofan> imadper: 色大象就天天上班瞎扯淡..
<imadper> ofan: 践踏色狒狒!!!
<kk> jusss_newphone, imadper 色大象imadper 色大象imadper 色大象imadper 色大象imadper 色大象imadper 色大象imadper 色大象imadper 色大象imadper 色大象i
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!! 顺便践踏 hamo !!!
<hamo_mba> jusss_newphone: 不错不错...聪明
<hamo_mba> jusss_newphone: 18av.mm-cg.com
 * imadper 你们这帮混蛋, 趁着我验证bug的时候欺负我的bot!
<gebjgd> hamo_mba: 还在看日系的？还是欧美的给力
<jusss_newphone> hamo_mba: the webpage is not available...
<imadper> > 'ofan '色狒狒 * 30
<hamo_mba> jusss_newphone: 不对啊，昨晚还在啊
<imadper> > 'ofan 色狒狒' * 30
<kk> imadper, ofan 色狒狒ofan 色狒狒ofan 色狒狒ofan 色狒狒ofan 色狒狒ofan 色狒狒ofan 色狒狒ofan 色狒狒ofan 色狒狒ofan 色狒狒ofan 色狒狒ofan 色狒狒ofan
<imadper> kk: gaoji
<ofan> imadper: 真無聊
<jusss_newphone> ofan: 都三点了，你还不睡
<mosesofmason> 'kk' * 10
<jusss_newphone> ofan: 作息时间又改成天朝的了？
<mosesofmason> 'kk' * 20
<hamo_mba> > "小k是傻bot " * 10
<kk> hamo_mba, 小k是傻bot 小k是傻bot 小k是傻bot 小k是傻bot 小k是傻bot 小k是傻bot 小k是傻bot 小k是傻bot 小k是傻bot 小k是傻bot
 * mosesofmason ...
<ofan> jusss_newphone: 我在學習
<ofan> jusss_newphone: 你不懂刻苦的孩子的心
<jusss_newphone>  > " > Time.now" * 3
<kk> jusss_newphone,  > Time.now > Time.now > Time.now
<mosesofmason> '小kk' * 20
<jusss_newphone>  > " > Time.now" * 1
<kk> jusss_newphone,  > Time.now
<jusss_newphone> ofan: 你还孩子。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 你还干嘛呢
<ofan> jusss_newphone: 永遠17歲
<ofan> jusss_newphone: 說了你不懂
<jusss_newphone>  > '!ls' * 1
<ofan> gebjgd: 看nodejs
<kk> jusss_newphone, !ls
<jusss_newphone> !ls
<jusss_newphone> lubotu2那厮被+q了？
<jusss_newphone> !ls | ofan
<jusss_newphone> !ls' * 1 | ofan
<imadper> gfrog adam8157 求告知, 我买裤子要买多大的? 没买过...
 * jusss_newphone 有没有人想入手web os的？
<imadper> jusss_newphone: 我
<imadper> jusss_newphone: 正想买
<gfrog> imadper: 乃妹儿
<adam8157> imadper: 我擦, 你问我们干啥...
<jusss_newphone> imadper: 我也想入手个
<imadper> gfrog adam8157 你们见过我... 难道我问 cfy?
<gfrog> imadper: 问乃妹纸去，乃妹纸知道乃多大，我哪里知道。
<imadper> gfrog .....
<cfy> ofan: vpn开了?貌似密码不对阿
<jusss_newphone> imadper: 求链接
<ofan> cfy: 估計不支持特殊字符
<ofan> cfy: 你換各把
<imadper> jusss_newphone: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.11&id=5867652921&_u=tum7j6m4e5a
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 中关村 现货真正全新 HP Veer 白色 黑 三码合一 预装完美软件！-淘宝网
<gebjgd> jusss_newphone: 要看黄色图片去6park
<gebjgd> jusss_newphone: 各种人种都有
<gfrog> imadper: 其实乃想多了，乃去商场，那里的妹纸都有皮尺一把，拿不准自己的尺寸的话，现场给你量。
<imadper> gfrog 去商场就好说了... 我想amazon...
<gfrog> imadper: 问乃妹儿
<imadper> gfrog ....
<gfrog> imadper: 另一个办法就是去卫生间脱了裤子自己看看
<cherrot> imadper: 你大象没了？
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!! 顺便践踏 hamo !!!
<gfrog> imadper: copy room应该有尺，你可以自己量一下。
<hamo_mba> imadper: 你要买内裤然后问基蛙和基蛋？
<gfrog> hamo_mba: 乃要考mba？
<hamo_mba> gfrog: mba is for mac book air
<imadper> gfrog 不用脱了, 我的裤子边上有... 看了..
<jusss_newphone> imadper: 你去实体店买？还是
<imadper> jusss_newphone: 你人在哪里?
<jusss_newphone> imadper: 石家庄。。。
<imadper> jusss_newphone: 那你很难找到实体店买这款手机的吧?
<jusss_newphone> imadper: 嗯
<cfy`> ofan: 怎么养?
<cfy`> ofan: 怎么样了?
<jusss_newphone> imadper: 你啥时候买？
<imadper> jusss_newphone: 发工资之后
<adam8157> imadper: 你要买啥? 手机?
<imadper> adam8157: 对呀~
<adam8157> imadper: veer?
<imadper> adam8157: 应该吧. 这东西便宜, 又是linux.
<gfrog> imadper: 昨天我们一致讨论，实习应该去度娘
<mayli> imadper: 不如想象中的好，不过的确流畅
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!! 顺便践踏 hamo !!!
<adam8157> imadper: 你这用黑莓的壕竟然改用veer这低端货
<imadper> adam8157: 因为来rh实习了嘛...
<gfrog> imadper: 象
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!! 顺便践踏 hamo !!!
<jusss_newphone> imadper: 你原来是用黑莓的土豪呀
<imadper> gfrog 恩, 度娘工资高很多
<adam8157> imadper: 黑莓扔了?
<gfrog> imadper: 乃这脚本弱爆了。
<gfrog> imadper: 象
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!! 顺便践踏 hamo !!!
<imadper> adam8157: 坏了...
<gfrog> imadper: 象
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!! 顺便践踏 hamo !!!
<cherrot> imadper: 我猜 你是把 象放敏感词了……
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!! 顺便践踏 hamo !!!
<gfrog> imadper: 象
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!! 顺便践踏 hamo !!!
<kk> imadper:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
 * gfrog lol
<cherrot> imadper: 活该 lol
 * gfrog 杯具的孩儿
<jusss_newphone> 。。。
<jusss_newphone> 象
<imadper> gfrog 坏人! 害我remove-hook了
<jusss_newphone> 像
<gfrog> imadper: 跟我有啥关系。
<cherrot> imadper: 色大象 ？
<imadper> gfrog 不是你乱叫?
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!! 顺便践踏 hamo !!!
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!! 顺便践踏 hamo !!!
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!! 顺便践踏 hamo !!!
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!! 顺便践踏 hamo !!!
<gfrog> imadper: 我只是说了象。。
<imadper> gfrog   .......
<kk> imadper: .. ..
<cherrot> imadper: 想象一下大象的样子象什么？
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!! 顺便践踏 hamo !!!
<jusss_newphone>  > '象' * 5
<cherrot> imadper: 想象 imadper 大象的样子 imadper 象什么？
<jusss_newphone>  > '大象' * 5
<kk> jusss_newphone, 大象大象大象大象大象
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!! 顺便践踏 hamo !!!
<gfrog> > 'imadper: 象' * 5
<mosesofmason> > 'kk' * 5
<kk> gfrog, imadper: 象imadper: 象imadper: 象imadper: 象imadper: 象
<jusss_newphone>  > “大象\r\n" * 5
<gfrog> > 'imadper: 象 ' * 5
<kk> gfrog, imadper: 象 imadper: 象 imadper: 象 imadper: 象 imadper: 象
<mosesofmason> > '￣▽￣' * 5
<jusss_newphone>  > “大象\r\n" * 5
<imadper> gfrog: 何必嘞~
 * cherrot 乃们。。。
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘, 阉了色貘!!!
<gfrog> im
<gfrog> imadper: 调戏脚本很好玩哦。
<cherrot> ...
<mosesofmason>  > '￣▽￣' * 5
<kk> mosesofmason, ￣▽￣￣▽￣￣▽￣￣▽￣￣▽￣
<cherrot> > 'imadper 色大象‘
<imadper> gfrog: 我刚才就已經 (remove-hook 'erc-text-matched-hook 'my-match-reply)
<jusss_newphone> 真相把俺的bot也召唤上来呀，
<imadper> GF
<gfrog> imadper: 再调教调教拖上来。
<imadper> gfrog: 我就四行的一个脚本... 有啥好玩的... 去玩kk去
<jusss_newphone> 该上课了。。。
<mosesofmason> > 'hi' * 50
<gebjgd> 至于么
<kk> mosesofmason, hihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihi
<gfrog> > '\b' * 3
<kk> gfrog, \b\b\b
<imadper> gfrog: 哈哈哈~
<imadper> > "\b" * 3
<kk> imadper, 
<mosesofmason> "\n\r" * 2
<imadper> gfrog: 单引号的不转义的
<srdgame> 能不能自己单独开一频道测试bot
<imadper> > "\n\n" * 30
<gfrog> > "\b\b\b\b\b\b\b\quit" * 3
<kk> imadper,
<imadper> > "\nhi\n" * 30
<kk> imadper,  hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi
<srdgame> 能不能自己单独开一频道测试bot
 * adam8157 我要开始踢人了
<ofan> 踢
<cfy`> ofan: 不在了?
<ofan> cfy`: 幹毛？
<cfy`> ofan: 密码换了么...
<ofan> cfy`: 換了
 * gfrog msg kk 竟然没反应，讨厌
<hamo_mba> roylez: .
<roylez> hamo_mba: ?
<kevinyings> 你们这帮基佬没一点公德心，都拉出去剁jj
<kevinyings> 顺便，大象的jj有两根，不要只剁一根哦
<Ansik> emacs中粘贴剪切板中的内容，命令是什么来着？
<yandong> 想自己为维护一个比较小的deb和rpm软件包的源，我该如何着手呢？  http://www.oschina.net/question/583160_68154
<kk> yandong,啥网址y 想自己为维护一个比较小的deb和rpm软件包的源，我该如何着手呢？ - 讨论区 - 开源中国社区
<mosesofmason> Ansik, M-x clipboard-yank ?
<Ansik> mosesofmason: 谢谢
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装过后无法进入BIOS，求救 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385974 大家好，我是新人，现在无法工作，请求帮助，谢谢。 原本是win7系统，按照这篇文章http://www.cnblogs.com/allenjin/archive/2011/11/26/2264089.html， 使用EasyBCD引导ubuntu安装，分区有一个92G的根分区，还有8G的S …
<Ansik> 在各种编辑器下,不论是否打开汉字输入法,当想要输入单引号或双引号时需要敲击相应键两遍才可输入,并且输入的类型不正确，似乎既不是单角也不是双角［¨ ´］
<Ansik> 求解
<microcai> Ansik:
<ofan> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1135514  草了
<microcai> Ansik: 英语里只有一种，汉语里才有“”
<ofan> kk: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1135514
<poc1> 使用ubuntu one这东西危险系数太高了,不知道有没版本控制机制
<Ansik> microcai: 问题是现在输入不了。
<MeaCulpa> .
<cfy`> ofan: 还是不行..
<huntxu> hamo_mba: 黑毛你要读mba啊？
<hamo_mba> huntxu: mac book air
<Ansik> microcai: LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.utf-8,和这有关？
<huntxu> hamo_mba: 弱暴
<MeaCulpa> 都是有米才搞的东西，两种MBA
<roylez> cfy: 榨菜
<ofan> cfy: pptp?
<ofan> cfy: 校園網？
<cfy> roylez: ...
<cfy> ofan: 能看到我内线不
<huntxu> roylez: 乐乐昨天 hamo_mba 一直说你坏话
 * hamo_mba ...
<ofan> cfy: 再試一遍
<iGoogle> 不是嘎嘛要买mba? 怎么变成蛤蟆要买了？
<iGoogle> gfrog:
<ofan> cfy: 再試一遍
<hamo_mba> roylez: ...
<hamo_mba> roylez: 胡子的话你也信...
<roylez> hamo_mba: 找个理由踢你不行？
<adam8157> roylez: 我证明
<hamo_mba> roylez: ...
 * hamo_mba 无良城管啊！
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你终于发成功了
<onlylove> 有良就不叫城管了
<iGoogle> adam8157: nnnd 回家当然可以。这也说
<iGoogle> 这 cfy.. 搞啥
<iGoogle> 和呕饭搅和，必定没好事。
<huntxu> roylez: 我举报
<adam8157> iGoogle: 今天路上赚了多少?
 * hamo_mba 跟呕饭搞基？
<huntxu> roylez: hamo 每次提到你都离不开一个基字
<iGoogle> 掐掐蛋蛋的屁屁
<adam8157> huntxu: roylez 而且还用迭字
<ofan> iGoogle | 掐掐蛋蛋的屁屁
<ofan> 光天化日之下
<iGoogle> 呕饭，你又骗人了？
<ofan> 沒
<iGoogle> 肯定收钱了。
<zhpeng> hamo_mba, 你名字骂人。。。
<hamo_mba> zhpeng: ？为啥？
<zhpeng> hamo_mba, ma bi a
<hamo_mba> zhpeng: ...
<hamo_mba> zhpeng: 淫者见淫啊...
<iGoogle> zhpeng: 你放过他吧。本来前缀hamo就被人骂的。
<ofan> 等我把vpn的管理程序搞出來
<zhpeng> iGoogle, 他。。。为何如此消遣自己。。。
<iGoogle> 光皮蛤蟆
<iGoogle> 他已经很可怜了啊
<iGoogle> hamo_mba: 上去了。赶紧开了乐乐
<zhpeng> hamo_mba, iGoogle 我感觉蛤蟆要绝地反击了，ADMIN了人家
<kevinyings> google 负子蟾蜍
<ofan> hamo_mba: 有了豬腳光環了
<kevinyings> 密集恐惧症
<zhpeng> kevinyings, 太恶心了
<ofan> kevinyings: 有種蛙從背上產卵
<kevinyings> ofan:好神奇，你见过
<adam8157> hamo_mba: 有我啥事儿
 * hamo_mba 谁这么好？帮我加o?
<iGoogle> 支持蛤蟆。有勇气。
<zhpeng> adam8157, 你个受，天天被T
<archl> 。。。
<kevinyings> 。。。。
<archl> adam8157: 你也是？
<stardiviner> 都在kick ass呢....
<iGoogle> 额。受是啥意思？
<adam8157> archl: 你妹, 打错字
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 就是你妹子的意思啊
<roylez> hamo_mba: 丫没死够啊
<archl> stardiviner: 。
<archl> stardiviner: 是假女子？
<stardiviner> archl: 受: 乃妹子也...
<zhpeng> cacaca
<iGoogle> 你个妹子？
<stardiviner> archl: 真妹子啊
<archl> stardiviner: 。。。
<zhpeng> 真妹子啊
<ofan> kevinyings: 額 就是負子蟾蜍
<MeaCulpa> !
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 是的, 受 等于 妹子
<archl> zhpeng: 交出你妹来
<zhpeng> archl, 人家刚大一
<zhpeng> archl, 而且绝对不是你的菜
<iGoogle> stardiviner: 北方说法？
<archl> iGoogle: 肯定不是
<ofan> 都在lick ass呢？
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 腐女的说法
<archl> iGoogle: 怕是日本/台湾的
<kevinyings> ofan:欧，我以为你仔细观摩过
<iGoogle> @@
<ofan> kevinyings: 觀摩過
<archl> zhpeng: 真有？
<hamo_mba> roylez: 踢错了呢
<kevinyings> ofan:试过没
<ofan> kevinyings: http://scitech.people.com.cn/mediafile/200907/28/F200907281510512380615195.jpg
<hamo_mba> ofan: ...
<archl> ofan: 那啥。
<kevinyings> ofan:有前途，看起来很好吃的样子
<airead> kk, time
<archl> ofan: 呕饭兄
<kevinyings> ofan:我喜欢鱼子酱
<ofan> kevinyings: http://www.blueanimalbio.com/bugs/kunchong/banchi/1/0132.jpg
<kevinyings> ofan:哥没有密集恐惧症，白费心机
 * hamo_mba 哥有！
<palomino|working> what?
<palomino|working> Service Unavailable
<ofan> kevinyings: http://img.club.pchome.net/upload/club/other/2008/7/3/pics_SanseiTW_1215061943.jpg
<palomino|working> 这是啥虫子。。
<kevinyings> ofan:这是蘑菇？
<gebjgd> ofan: 你家的小强？
<archl> ofan: 你的宠物么。
<ofan> kevinyings: 這個圖大  http://zlg.kepu.gov.cn/zlg/tuke/27/images/t1053-22.jpg
<kevinyings> ofan:hi，ofan，好久不见
<gebjgd> ofan: 你屁股上的包
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<palomino|working> 以德报怨
<ofan> gebjgd: 過癮把
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/204111.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Linux Deepin 2012 用户与开发者大会开始报名_Linux_cnBeta.COM
<gebjgd> ofan: 没意思
<gebjgd> ofan: 不过瘾
<iGoogle> 无良的呕饭，你会被2大嘎嘛/蛤蟆围攻的。
<gebjgd> ofan: 刚才在qq上聊天看到一个美女妹子
<gebjgd> ofan: 也在德国
<gebjgd> ofan: 激动了
<palomino|working> .....
<iGoogle> 。
<ofan> gebjgd: 你認識？
<iGoogle> 估计在德国，憋坏了。这家伙
<gebjgd> ofan: 不认识 德语群里的
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 别坏个屁
<ofan> gebjgd: 那你激動個毛
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> 9494
<gebjgd> ofan: 激动下
<gebjgd> ofan: 当年我就是在群里认识的我老婆
<gebjgd> ofan: 能不激动么
<ofan> gebjgd: 你老婆滿足不了你？
<iGoogle> 这也激动，断定是坏了
<gebjgd> ofan: 这倒不是
<gebjgd> ofan: 有些视觉疲劳了
<kevinyings> gebjgd:你要换老婆了，是这个意思？
<gebjgd> kevinyings: 不是
<gebjgd> kevinyings: 老婆是不能换的
<kevinyings> gebjgd :无图无真相
<gebjgd> kevinyings: 有qq号码
<microcai> gebjgd: 老婆不能换， but .... sex 对象能
<kevinyings> gebjgd:靠，qq跨越地域啊
<gebjgd> 499071922
<gebjgd> microcai: 老道
<kevinyings> gebjgd:没图没jb
<gebjgd> kevinyings: qzone里面有
 * microcai Linux 出 4.0 了有木有！
<MeaCulpa> "七月十五中元节，某人去买祭品，看到居然有纸糊的苹果手机，便问老板：烧苹果手机，怕老祖宗不会用吧？老板白了他一眼说：乔布斯已经下去教了，你还操什么心呀？那人便买了一个，老板提醒：买个充电器吧，别忘了烧充电器，回头祖宗找你要就不好了，找你要还是小事，叫你送去就麻烦了。"
<kevinyings> gebjgd:已经求加好友了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: ...
<palomino|working> qq不是新出个闪约嘛 , gebjgd
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: QQ international 我看就是个约炮的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: webqq
<gebjgd> kevinyings: 我了个去
<gebjgd> kevinyings: 你比我下手还快
<srdgame> 我一直用国际版
<iGoogle> kevinyings: 你不会德语叫床。求个啥。
<srdgame> 据说不偷偷扫描你的电脑
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你约过？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 没
<microcai> srdgame: 国际版会的
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我装了个QQ, 是国际版的因为我OS是English...结果打开一看...
<microcai> srdgame: 只要在里面打的中文多了，就开始扫描了
<hamo_mba> adam8157:
<hamo_mba> adam8157: http://cutt.com/article/1507516593 去不？
<kk> hamo_mba ⇪ ti: Linux Deepin 2012 用户与开发者大会开始报名 - 简网
<hamo_mba> gfrog__: ^^^
<srdgame> 我去，，，不是吧，还能这么智能啊
<iGoogle> 。。
<srdgame> microcai: 你腾讯的啊
<adam8157> hamo_mba: 去干啥
<hamo_mba> adam8157: gaoji
<adam8157> hamo_mba: 才不去
<kevinyings> iGoogle:不会德语，就不能叫床，我不会她会啊
<hamo_mba> imadper: http://cutt.com/article/1507516593 去不？
<gebjgd> kevinyings: 我教你
<gebjgd> kevinyings: 培训费
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 叫一个先
<gebjgd> kevinyings: 我还知道她住哪里
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 雅咩爹
<iGoogle> lol 好可爱的 gebjgd
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 一般可爱
<hamo_mba> roylez: 嚓...你改了tagline的css...我还得改js...
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 我老婆老说我可爱
 * adam8157 晚上回去试试无字幕看黑衣人三
<hamo_mba> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<gebjgd> ofan: 话说diablo3 好玩么
<gebjgd> ofan: 我没下决心买呢
<iGoogle> gebjgd: ... 你软饭水平高
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 我倒是想呢
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 现在是我养家
<iGoogle> 无敌的 gebjgd
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 你要多大的望远镜
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 我上次看了下超市 似乎100下能买个普通的
<iGoogle> 看你？
<iGoogle> 这又啥了
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 你上次给我留言的
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 让我帮你看
<roylez> hamo_mba: 丫写的不好，怪谁
<iGoogle> @@
<hamo_mba> roylez: ...
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 你果然老了 确实记性不好了
<hamo_mba> roylez: 看我把html也压缩了...
<roylez> adam8157: 渣，试个锤子
<iGoogle> 你扯这，跳那
<ofan> gebjgd: 我基本不玩了
<iGoogle> 不买了
<adam8157> roylez: 比不了您...
 * hamo_mba 膜拜主席！
<gebjgd> ofan: 帐号给我吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 我试试看
<ofan> gebjgd: 我美服
<ofan> 的
<gebjgd> ofan: 没关系
<ofan> 綁定手機了
<gebjgd> ofan: 我了个去
<gebjgd> ofan: 做的好绝
<gebjgd> ofan: 有意思么
<ofan> gebjgd: 盜號的很多的
<gebjgd> ofan: 现在的游戏我玩不了一个小时
<srdgame> 还是回家浩方CS去吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 哦 對了 你可以直接從歐服登錄
<gebjgd> ofan: 应该是
<ofan> 不過我得改密碼
<gebjgd> srdgame: 这年头谁还玩cs
<gebjgd> ofan: 有意思么
<gebjgd> ofan: 我就没下决心买
<ofan> gebjgd: 那就別試了
<gebjgd> ofan: 估计买了也动力玩
<gebjgd> ofan: 试试看
<ofan> 就是打怪升級
<gebjgd> ofan: 你还怕我不还给你
<ofan> 打裝備
<ofan> 我得改密碼
<gebjgd> ofan: orlando 我们继续搞基
<srdgame> gebjgd: 我还在玩 -_-!
<ofan> 搞毛
<gebjgd> ofan: 我去看看截图
<gebjgd> srdgame: 早就没人玩了
<gebjgd> srdgame: 早就玩跨平台的fps了
<ofan> gebjgd: 沒多大意思
<ofan> gebjgd: 買別的吧
<xalan> 为什么大家都不玩CS了呢，我一直不知道
<ofan> 打手槍打累了
<MeaCulpa> xalan: 马桶上的游戏，弱
<if_else> 各位兄台：def func(a=5, b) 这种赋值默认参数的格式错误，的原因是什么？
<if_else> 编译原理中是怎么解析的？
<ofan> 。。。
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 牛逼
<MeaCulpa> ... 编译原理...
<kevinyings> if_else:a=5是表达式
<if_else> kevinyings: 为什么这样就对了？def func(a, b=5)
<ofan> xalan: 因爲打手槍打累了
<xalan> 原来如此
<roylez> hamo_mba: 改好了没？
<kevinyings> 伤不起啊啊伤不起
<hamo_mba> roylez: 啥？
<roylez> hamo_mba: js
<roylez> hamo_mba: 显然没有...
<hamo_mba> roylez: 你只改了post的是把...那我就不用了》。。
<hamo_mba> roylez: 我折腾html的压缩呢
<mayli> if_else: 因为当调用func(2)的时候，前一种声明方法有歧义
<if_else> mayli: 兄，我 2 了，thx
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何用rar或unrar解壓特定文件夾？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385982 現在我有一大堆rar格式的服務器日誌，裡面的目錄結構是 log/iislog/ domain1 /ex2012090223.log . . . log/iislog/ domain1 /ex2012090323.log . . . log/iislog/ domain2 /ex2012090223.log . . . log/iislog/ domain2 /ex2012090323.log 註：domai …
<gebjgd> ofan: 买啥？
<hamo_mba> roylez: 为啥我传参数给haml不管用呢？
<cherrot> Î人ÊÐ
<kk> cherrot say: 武汉市 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<cherrot> kk: thanks :)
<ofan> gebjgd: 隨便
<kk> cherrot, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍩ 
<ofan> gebjgd: 我在等gta5
<imadper> hamo_mba: 不行, 我那个时候要去广州
<gebjgd> ofan: gta5还没出？
<gebjgd> ofan: 那是确实不错
<hamo_mba> imadper: gaoji
<imadper> hamo_mba: 开学回学校处理点儿事情也叫高级?
<imadper> ofan: git, 推荐本书?
<hamo_mba> imadper: progit
<imadper> hamo_mba: 厚嘛?
<hamo_mba> imadper: 不知道...看的电子版
<imadper> hamo_mba: 有中文版... 那不厚...
<stardiviner> 有没有webqq协议的python实现啊? 我只会看python的...
<cfy> ofan: O了
<imadper> stardiviner: 各种发包的东西, 有什么看头...
<stardiviner> imadper: 是么? 我想用python来写个小东西, 基于webqq协议, 有没有"接口"啥的? 俺不懂, 但是想有人能提供python接口
<imadper> stardiviner: 有. 肯定有的. github搜吧, 应该不少人搞. 或者google code
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 30年后，我儿子进了我母校...
<gebjgd> ofan: 终于买到了洁身器
<stardiviner> imadper: 找了不少, github上似乎都是C或者C++的...
<cfy> ofan: 速度还不错有200K
<cfy> imadper: 终于解决上网问题了...
<cfy> imadper: networkmanager现在不错了....蛮傻瓜化的 cc ofan adam8157
<gebjgd> cfy: 用了好几年额
<gebjgd> cfy: 你现在才知道
<cfy> gebjgd: 我一直手动嘛
<cfy> gebjgd: 以前一直cli
<gebjgd> cfy: umts也手动？
<cfy> gebjgd: umts是啥?
<gebjgd> cfy: 3g
<cfy> gebjgd: 也可以阿
<cfy> gebjgd: pon一下就行阿
<gebjgd> cfy: 你好原始
<gebjgd> cfy: 有轮子不用 非要推
<cfy> gebjgd: 这个么...
<gebjgd> cfy: 好几年前nm就这样了
<cfy> gebjgd: ......
<gebjgd> cfy: 鄙视装逼的
<cfy> gebjgd: 我自用的...哪有说出来,不说出来,怎么装逼了...
<kevinyings> qq抄谁的
<gebjgd> cfy: 如果说用cli的最有力的原因就是 网桥
<ofan> stardiviner: webqq别想了
<cfy> gebjgd: 不会网桥..
<stardiviner> ofan: 为啥?
<gebjgd> cfy: 我擦。。。 那你还用cli
<cfy> gebjgd: 求介绍.
<gebjgd> cfy: 毫无优势可言
<cfy> gebjgd: ......
<ofan> stardiviner: 完全基于php/websocket
<ofan> stardiviner: 完全基于http/websocket
<ofan> qq这种渣东西
<stardiviner> ofan: 明白了.... (
<gebjgd> ofan: 把妹子还是有用的
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你还没有回国？
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 度假也不带你老婆玩玩？
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 一会儿去荷兰
<kevinyings> gebjgd:带点好吃的回来啊
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 今天天气不好啊
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 日的
<gebjgd> 要不然我们去你那里玩玩？
<Fishoneeyed> ge
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我们这里有什么好玩的？
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 看看你老婆的大肚子
<ofan> gebjgd: ..........
<ofan> Fishoneeyed: 我要是你我就扁他了
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 刚下班现在就倾盆大雨啊
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 没法回去了
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 我买到洁身器了
<gebjgd> ofan: 好贵
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 日期和时间问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385986 为什么安装完了中文的语言，日期和时间那的月份和星期现实都是hhh呢 ？有人能帮忙解决一下吗？ 看着怪别扭的？ 顺便问下升级了以后桌面变成分屏幕的了 左边和右边点右键弹出的菜单不一样了啊 2012-09-04-1733 …
<cherrot> > Time.now
<cherrot> >Time.now
<kk> cherrot, 012-09-03 18:00:44 +0800
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 什么叫洁身器？
<cherrot> gebjgd: 净身了？
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 你不知道？ 用水流冲击屁眼的
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 省纸 防痔疮 搞基必备啊
<cherrot> gebjgd: gaoji ..
<gebjgd> cherrot: 你好落后
<gebjgd> cherrot: 这都不知道
<srdgame> X  搞基专场啊
<gebjgd> cherrot: 十年前我家就有了
<cherrot> gebjgd: 你太gaoji了。。
<gebjgd> cherrot: 这是健康
<gebjgd> cherrot: 可见你屁眼多脏
<gebjgd> cherrot: 怪不得高层搞基没有你的份
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 发个图看看，我怎么没什么概念。
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: amazon.de -> dusch wc
<gebjgd> cherrot: 金陶洁身器 你没听说过？
<binker> 静悄悄
<binker> 都在吃饭当中哦/
<krfantasy> 下了个Ubuntu 12.04 LTS，为什么里面会有Gnome Shell。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 洁身器，从小农村生活的穷屌丝还真没见过这玩意
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 啥样子的？
<binker> krfantasy 有Gnome shell是正常D
<binker> 因为Gnome已经进化成现在这个样子了
<krfantasy> binker: 看到Gnome Shell就浑身不舒服
<binker> 那你就换用Unity了
<binker> 或者经典的Gnome
<binker> 不过用起来用点怪怪的感觉
<binker> 没有10.04LTS系统的Gnome顺手哦
<binker> 可能是我用习惯这个系统了
<krfantasy> 以前一直再用10.04，现在买了本本，驱动问题才换到了12.04，各种不爽
<binker> 不是吧？？
<binker> 你买的什么笔记本？
<binker> 用apu的么？？？
<krfantasy> binker: asus
<binker> 什么处理器的？？
<krfantasy> binker: i3
<binker> 哦
<binker> 贵么？
<binker> 多少钱？？
<krfantasy> binker: 3200...
<binker> 我的笔记本用了快5年了
<krfantasy> binker: 老本本兼容性好
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 性能可能弱了
<binker> 反正高清视频是跑不动了
<krfantasy> binker: 我那个先是acpi有问题，然后又是无线网卡驱动有问题，搞不定就换12.04了
<binker> 哦
<binker> 我的无线网卡都是可以用的
<binker> 从8.04就开始可以用了
<binker> 那时候，什么特效都支持
<krfantasy> binker: 那是，现在要是跑12.04有点困难了
<binker> 换了10.04以后就没有什么特效了
<krfantasy> binker: 我以前从来不开特效
<binker> 后来又可以弄些新的桌面显示特效了
<binker> 用来吸引菜鸟的
<binker> 呵呵
<krfantasy> binker: 特效=噱头
<binker> 嗯，就是阿
<gebjgd> binker: 2006年的本子看高清的路过
<binker> gebjgd 你用什么本子
<binker> 这么牛？
<gebjgd> msi 3A芯片
<binker> HD1080P么
<binker> 我的也是3A
<binker> 只能跑720P的
<binker> 现在连手机在都能跑1080P
<stardiviner> binker: 手机能跑1080P的? 现在的手机这么牛了?
<binker> 多了去
<binker> 新出的智能手机很多都能跑了
<binker> 连几百块钱的迷你电脑也能跑高清了
<binker> 唯独我这个当时买6000块钱的老古董跑不动了
<binker> 现在心想，如果换新机在虚拟机里起码一定要顺畅跑高清
<binker> 这样才好
<binker> 连虚拟机里面的系统也可以跑高清
<gebjgd> binker: 我现在跑arch的机器都是老本子或者上网本
<gebjgd> binker: 刷刷的
<binker> 哦
<binker> 其实我这个本子用起来也是蛮好的
<binker> 键盘的手感都非常好
<gebjgd> binker: 我向来用上网本 hdmi接到显示上看电影
<binker> 唯一的瑕疵就是屏幕上有一个小的亮点
<binker> 当时买的时候
<binker> 等到电脑商城关门了
<binker> 商家从别的地方换货还没回来
<binker> 我们只好要这一台了
 * gebjgd 出门
<binker> 跑到城里，买个电脑折腾到晚上9点多才回来
<binker> gebjgd要出去了？？
<mayli> binker: ok
<binker> mayli
<binker> 吃饭了没
<byzantium> 大家好
<byzantium> 有人在吗
<byzantium> 能看到我说话吗？
<kk> byzantium, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<byzantium> 问个棘手的问题
<binker> byzantium
<byzantium> 就是grep 搜索文件中的内容 是受到文件深度的限制吗？
<byzantium> 我现在两层 用  find ./ -type f | xargs grep  '***'
<byzantium> 怎么层数少了 可以搜索到
<byzantium> 层数多了就不可以了呐？
<byzantium> 呵呵 谁能给个答复 谢谢
<binker> 没有用过哦
<binker> 你可以尝试在网上搜索相关的资料
<byzantium> 。。。
<binker> 大部分问题都可以找到解答的
<byzantium> 呵呵 kk
<byzantium> 因为这个命令台常用了
<binker> KK是机器人而已
<byzantium> 晕
<byzantium> 是嘛
<hamo> kk, hi小k
<binker> hi hamo
<binker> KK不鸟你哦
<binker> 吃饭了没
<hamo> 7了
<binker> 哦
<hamo> > "ttt " * 20
<kk> hamo, ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt
<binker> 晚上不去外面喝两杯？
<hamo> kk, 笨蛋！
<binker> 你在调戏KK？
<hamo> binker 上班那，怎么能喝酒
<hamo> > "蛋" * 500
<kk> hamo, 蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋
<binker> > "蛤蟆蛋疼" * 500
<kk> binker, 蛤蟆蛋疼蛤蟆蛋疼蛤蟆蛋疼蛤蟆蛋疼蛤蟆蛋疼蛤蟆蛋疼蛤蟆蛋疼蛤蟆蛋疼蛤蟆蛋疼蛤蟆蛋疼蛤蟆蛋疼蛤蟆蛋疼蛤蟆蛋疼蛤蟆蛋疼蛤蟆蛋疼蛤蟆蛋疼蛤蟆蛋疼蛤蟆蛋疼蛤蟆蛋疼蛤蟆蛋疼蛤蟆蛋疼蛤蟆蛋疼蛤蟆蛋疼蛤蟆蛋疼蛤蟆蛋疼
<hamo> > "席" *500
<binker> 坏笑一下
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<kk> hamo, 席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席席
<hamo> gfrog ...
<binker> G哥
<gfrog> hamo: 洋mba黑毛儿
 * hamo 好困，最近失眠的厉害！
<gfrog> hamo: 想mba了？
<hamo> gfrog 必须的...哥的mba啊！
<tusooa> cfy`: \rs http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=385943&p=2835339#p2835339
<kk> tusooa ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<cfy`> tusooa: ...我不知道说啥了..
<tusooa> cfy`: 你咋不用主号
<cfy`> tusooa: ..
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 谁有那个debmakefile_0.2-1_i386.deb包共享下行不？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385996 谁有那个debmakefile_0.2-1_i386.deb包共享下行不？ 真心的感谢愿意共享的人！！！ 在整理硬盘里，手戝不小心把debmakefile_0.2-1_i386.deb给弄丢了，现在封装deb好麻烦地说。唉！ 本来想从h …
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛
<roylez_> hamo: js弄好了没
<gfrog> roylez_: 主席尾巴。
<hamo> roylez_ js没问题吧？
<roylez_> hamo: 不是你说搞死了么
<hamo> roylez_ 我以为，但是你改的是post 我js生成的是comment所以不用改了
<hamo> roylez_ 被haml的参数搞死了
 * gfrog 把一个类的方法设成private了，结果现在在另外一个类里要调用这个方法，除了把这个private改成public的，还有啥办法木有？ cc hamo roylez_ 
<hamo> gfrog 啥语言？py可以反射
<roylez_> hamo: comment以后也要加 .action 的
<gfrog> ha
<gfrog> hamo: python。 肿么反射？ @@
<roylez_> gfrog: 没有类似 .__call__(method) 这种么
<hamo> roylez_ 你先把comment的html改下，我去改生成comment的js
<roylez_> gfrog: ruby用 send(:method)
<roylez_> hamo: 暂时懒得弄了...
 * hamo 拜主席！
<hamo> roylez_ 那就再改吧..我得先把haml的默认参数改了，init.rb里那个没用，改成啥都没用
<roylez_> hamo: .
<gfrog> roylez_: 有，getattr就好，不过。。。 看起来好粗糙啊。。。
<roylez_> gfrog: python就那格调
<gfrog> hamo: gaoji hamo
<gfrog> roylez_: @@
<hamo> @@
<binker> hamo在上班？？？
<binker> 现在还上班么？？
<roylez_> hamo: 自己架LTE基站，是“基”站！ http://bellard.org/lte/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y LTE Base Station Software
 * gfrog 本来就是私有的，再绕圈儿访问不好吧。。。
<hamo> > "@@ "*50
 * gfrog 写个public方法去好了。
<binker> 不是吧？
<kk> hamo, @@ @@ @@ @@ @@ @@ @@ @@ @@ @@ @@ @@ @@ @@ @@ @@ @@ @@ @@ @@ @@ @@ @@ @@ @@ @@ @@ @@ @@ @@ @@ @@ @@ @
<binker> 自己搭建LTE
<gfrog> roylez_: hamo 好基嗷
<hamo> ...
 * hamo 困
<mayli> roylez_: 又是这个人……
<mayli> roylez_: 我觉得这个是现存的最geek的男子之一了
<mayli> roylez_: 不过做GSM基站的开源软硬件都齐备，LTE的也不算太GEEK了
<roylez_> mayli: LTE要自己写软件
<roylez_> mayli: 那个人自己写的
 * hamo 最基的男子
<alvin_rxg> > "ha ha ha " * 100
<kk> alvin_rxg, ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha h
<alvin_rxg> kk: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *D%6s+:*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
 * hamo 困屎了
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<mayli> roylez_: 不过过去他一直写各种模拟器，现在竟然向无线电靠拢了
<tusooa> alvin_rxg: .
<tusooa> alvin_rxg: 人机合一就这问题。
<mayli> yi zhi fapin yin hui zen me yang ne
<alvin_rxg> > "你是煞笔 " * 100 | tusooa
<roylez_> hamo: 牛，奥巴马答应回答一个人一个问题，那个人问“你可不可以去reddit写个aMa？”，结果奥巴马真的去reddit写了...
<hamo> roylez_ 我觉得多撸的风格该从猥琐转型到基客了...
<tusooa> alvin_rxg: 这肯定执行不过
<alvin_rxg> 啊…… objc 真累
<hamo> roylez_ 奥巴马那次据说500万访问量
<roylez_> hamo: http://resume.github.com/?roylez
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ t: Github Résumé
 * hamo 真gaoji
<gfrog> alvin_rxg: 碉堡了
<gfrog> roylez_: hamo 挺好玩呢。 http://resume.github.com/?zhouqt
<kk> gfrog ⇪ t: Github Résumé
 * hamo 神总是默默的在各处黑我
 * gfrog C的代码竟然占掉50%呢。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神快收了蛋蛋这货吧。 竟然写了这么多perl http://resume.github.com/?adam8157
<kk> gfrog ⇪ ti: Github Résumé
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 清除函数出问题啦 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386000 #include <stdio.h> #include <pthread.h> #include <unistd.h> /*线程清理函数*/ void *clean(void *arg) { printf("cleanup :%s\n",(char *)arg); return (void *)0; } /*线程1的执行函数*/ void *thr_fn1(void *arg) { printf("thread 1 start \n"); /*将线程清理函数压入 …
<binker> 有没有人用wine 玩穿越火线呢？？
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 犇蛋蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: 还在办公室?
<gfrog> adam8157: 可不
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧
 * jusss 一猥琐大叔正在讲vb
<tryit> jusss, 哪
<jusss> tryit: 俺上的选修课上
<tryit> jusss, 管他讲啥呢，好好学就是了
 * hamo 果断到论坛上回黑了主席一下
 * hamo 错了，不是主席，是神
<jusss> tryit: 感觉好复杂
<jusss> hamo: 勇士，你黑了神？求链接
<hamo> jusss: 就神发的那个emacs的水区帖子
<tryit> hamo, 链接？
<jusss> 同求
<roylez_> hamo: 哪里？
 * hamo http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=385943
 * hamo 看哥的注册时间和发帖数，哥才是潜水之王啊！
<roylez_> hamo: 你居然记得密码...
<hamo> roylez_: 试出来的...
<jusss> hamo: 。。。您必须注册并登陆才能访问这个页面。。。
<tryit> hamo, 你论坛ID是啥
<hamo> roylez_: 终于知道你为啥叫金主席了...
<hamo> tryit: hamo
<hamo> roylez_: 头像太拽了...
<tryit> hamo, ee在irc里是哪个？
<cherrot> hamo, 哪呢？
<hamo> tryit: 神啊...
<cherrot> hamo, 求主席真相
<hamo> cherrot: ...
<tryit> hamo, 真不知道
<jusss> tryit: eexp
<tryit> jusss, 我是说ee在irc里的名字
<cherrot> tryit, 神幻化无形的
<cherrot> tryit,  iGoogle 是目前的躯壳
<jusss> iGoogle: 你的eexp nick都快被人遗忘了，变身吧
<jusss> roylez_: 你的github地址是啥，求xterm配置
<cfy> iGoogle: .....
<cfy> iGoogle: ee咋最近对emacs有仇了?
 * tryit 把gnome 3彻底删了，回归xfce
<roylez_> jusss: 你真懒
<binker> tryit
<cfy>  hamo: 那贴哪里有hamo?
<roylez_> jusss: https://github.com/roylez/dotfiles/
<hamo> cfy: 有啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* roylez/dotfiles · GitHub (@ github.com)
<hamo> cfy: 往后看
<tryit> binker, :-)
<binker> 干嘛把gnome3给删除了呢
<jusss> cfy: 可能是某篇关于管管和emacs vim有关的文章，
<cfy> hamo: 我艹..
<cfy> hamo: 真会潜...
<tryit> binker, emacs刷新跟不上
<binker> 不是吧？
<hamo> cfy: 佩服了吧。。。我的处女贴就给了神了
<tryit> binker, 真的
<roylez_> hamo: 看我的回复...
<roylez_> hamo: 望后翻
<tryit> binker, 不要说WM了，我宁愿为emacs换一个发行版……
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<jusss> roylez_: 哇咔咔，都是配置文件呀
<cfy> imadper: 怎么把鼠标移动到屏幕的右下角
<cfy> imadper: xdotool
<imadper> cfy: 自己猜数字吧
<roylez_> jusss: 是不是觉得发财了？
<imadper> cfy: 多试几次就行了
<imadper> cherrot: 在? 私聊.
 * hamo 难道是我太帅了，haml的ugly属性为啥一直就不生效呢？
<jusss> roylez_: 不是，因为很多我都用不了。。。
<cfy> imadper: 怎么获取当前屏幕的尺寸呢?
<tryit> binker, 还有gnome有点卡
<roylez_> hamo: 是太丑了吧...安装蛤蟆的审美观...
<jusss> roylez_: 我想要wpa_supplicant.conf,还有unbound.conf,你那都没有。。。
<hamo> roylez_: 破尾席...
<imadper> cfy: 你可以自己用鼠标点一个位置, 他会告诉你那个位置是多少的!
<tryit> binker, gnome3
<roylez_> jusss: wicd不需要这东西
<cfy> imadper: 要脚本自动咯
 * gfrog 帅胡儿竟然不在。
<roylez_> jusss: 而且你说的都是system wide的配置，我这里只有个人配置
<tryit> jusss, 还在折腾wpa_supplicant呢
<cfy> imadper: xdotool mousemove 9999 9999
<imadper> cfy: 就是呀, 你用鼠标点, 他就告诉你鼠标在哪里!!!
<cfy> imadper: 看上去这样不错
<cfy> imadper: how?
<imadper> cfy: 我擦... 等我打开试试看
<imadper> cfy: 现在有急事, 稍等
<jusss> tryit: 没，果断用trayer了
<cfy> imadper: 哦.没事,你慢慢来
<tryit> jusss, :)
<jusss> tryit: 啥网络参数都不知道，配置文件根本没法写，so还是用trayer
<tryit> jusss, 我忘了当初是怎么配制的……
<jusss> tryit: 嗯
<tryit> jusss, gentoo用了好几年了
<cfy> imadper: okay了 % xdotool getdisplaygeometry|while read a b;do echo "$a.$b";done
<imadper> cfy: 高级, 稍等
<jusss> tryit: 还不会编译，等啥时候会编译了，也编译个gentoo
<nicol`> http://pan.baidu.com/disk/beinvited?uk=336016622
<kk> nicol`,啥网址y 百度云 好友邀请
<binker> tryit你用的什么配置呢
<nicol`> 哈哈，做个广告
<cfy> iGoogle: ee?
<tryit> jusss, 又不是让你自己编译
 * tryit 哪个window manager可以用python完全配置？？
<jusss> roylez_: 为啥有的是.Xresources,有的是.Xdefaults?
<roylez_> jusss: 2选一就好
<roylez_> jusss: 我用 .Xresources
<jusss> roylez_: 有啥区别嘛？
<roylez_> jusss: 忘了。 .Xdefaults 是老的命名，现在新的应该都用 .Xresources
<jusss> roylez_: 俺用的是.Xdefaults
 * hamo 看来确实是我太帅了...天生丽质难自弃啊...就不折腾ugly了...
<roylez_> hamo: ......
<tryit> hamo, 都在折腾fvwm??
<hamo> tryit: 折腾不了这种gaoji的东西
<tryit> hamo, 折腾啥呢
<jusss> roylez_: 你的color scheme好丰富
<roylez_> jusss: 试过好多种...
<hamo> roylez_: 喜新厌旧席
<cfy> <hamo> roylez_: 喜新厌旧席
<cfy> 这个顺口
<roylez_> hamo: 感谢米国人，今天米国人劳动节，我可以不用开会了！！！
<jusss> roylez_: 感觉改颜色代码好辛苦，尤其是xterm里面的irssi的颜色
<hamo> roylez_: 米果人放几天？
<roylez_> hamo: 1天...
<hamo> roylez_: 弱爆了...看看我大天朝...
<roylez_> jusss: irssi也有color scheme，自己搜...
<roylez_> jusss: 我用的这个叫做 envy
<roylez_> hamo: 估计国庆节我晚上还得开会
<cfy> roylez_: 主席的头像依然这么Q阿
<roylez_> hamo: 蛋疼得厉害
<jusss> roylez_: 我在irssi里用/hilight不管用
<hamo> roylez_: 这个不怕，祝你春节开7天...lol
<roylez_> jusss: 因为你没有设hilight的颜色
<roylez_> jusss: 下个color scheme就好
<jusss> roylez_: /hilight xxx red不行？
<hamo> roylez_: 为啥米果人休息了你就不用开，你休息了就得开？
<roylez_> jusss: 这多费劲啊，我没自己改过颜色
<roylez_> hamo: 因为是跟米国人开会
 * archl 说句公道话：hamo超可爱的。
<jusss> roylez_: 哦
 * hamo ...
 * hamo -_____________________________-"""
<cfy> archl: 那天你也在?
<archl> cfy: 哪天？
 * hamo 卡哇伊this
<archl> cfy: 你不在我知道
<cfy> archl: hamo 有照片那天
<cfy> archl: 我在浙江...
<archl> cfy: 你太失败了。
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| hamo
<cfy> archl: 那主席也不在 cc ro
<cfy> archl: 那主席也不在 cc roylez
<archl> cfy: 说的是你没仔细看评论
<cfy> archl: 阿?
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣）  roylez_
<roylez_> hamo: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1dwj5s136y3g.gif
<cfy> 表情帝阿
<roylez_> hamo: 看你眼瘸的，眼皮子底下的肉都看不见
<cfy> roylez_: hamo: archl: twitter号多少?
<cfy> imadper: twitter号多少?
<roylez_> cfy: roylez
<gfrog> hamo: 有人说乃可爱呢
<jusss> roylez_: irssi能不能设置翻页时翻整页，翻半页感觉很不习惯
<gfrog> hamo: 快，卖萌个
<archl> cfy:  搜 archl
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 你刚上推？
<roylez_> jusss: 没这需求...
<hamo> cfy: hamo
<roylez_> jusss: 自己敲 /set 往上翻看看有没有这个选项
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 我买了个vpn...准备一直翻墙了
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<archl> cfy: 。。。
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 我现在出了mirrors.163.com直接走,其他都走vpn...
<alvin_rxg> Title: 欢迎访问网易开源镜像站 (@ 163.com)
<jusss> roylez_: 哦
<hamo> roylez_: 你这些蛤蟆图都哪找的？
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: ...
<roylez_> hamo: 就在煎蛋首页，我会告诉你么
<archl> cfy: 为啥不直接用openshift
<cfy> 用C写程序,用Python写脚本,玩弄LISP,被Haskell玩弄
<cfy> hamo: 你玩lisp的?
<hamo> cfy: 玩过一段时间
<cfy> archl: 我怎么搜不到archl?
 * hamo 哥是潜水党，你们懂的
<cfy> hamo: 哦......gaoji
<archl> cfy: 哦是 jieroarchl
<roylez_> hamo: 蛤蟆是躲在泥巴里面的
<archl> cfy: 因为没啥有质量的东西要说，我好久不发推了。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: twitter号多少?
<cfy> archl: 我就没发几次..
<roylez_> hamo: 你知道是周几电影票半价来着？
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: @methuselar
<cfy> roylez_: 2
<hamo> roylez_: 啥？
<roylez_> cfy: 明天不行，下周2上午去看那普罗米休斯
<hamo> roylez_: 壕
<hamo> roylez_: 不是说从电脑上看么？
<roylez_> hamo: 没的下啊
<hamo> roylez_: 壕...
<adam8157> roylez_: 壕
<roylez_> adam8157: 半价30多应该可以拿下吧...
<adam8157> roylez_: no way, 3d的 半价也得60
<roylez_> adam8157: 看毛的3d
<archl> adam8157 刚看到 sohu tv的vip服务1年 99元，然后送旅店一夜的标准房。结果迟到了。。。
<microcai> alvin_rxg: 原来是 bot
<hamo> roylez_: 不是3D的没感觉啊...
<roylez_> hamo: 壕感觉
<archl> 3D的没几个好有用的。
<adam8157> archl: 还送标准房?
<archl> 多数3D的没啥效果
<archl> adam8157就是住宿一晚，全国很多地方的
<jusss> roylez_: 据说昨天上映了
<roylez_> jusss: 2号
<jusss> roylez_: 六月份的时候海盗湾就有ts版了
<netf0x> hi
<roylez_> jusss: ts，你看？
<hamo> roylez_: 你居然看口味这么重的片
<kk> netf0x, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<roylez_> hamo: 这个好清淡的行不...
<jusss> roylez_: 不看。。。看了一个ts版的复仇者联盟，太。。。
<hamo> roylez_: 果然重口席
<netf0x> 海盗湾头儿好像被抓了
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac407273
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 群众们喜闻乐见的动作片 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<jusss> roylez_: 那个蝙蝠侠前传出来没
<roylez_> jusss: 不知道，蝙蝠侠看一部失望一部
<imadper> cfy: 在? 刚才找我什么事?
<jusss> roylez_: 就看了一部2...
<imadper> cfy: 我朋友悲剧了...
<adam8157> roylez_: 蝙蝠侠你竟然不喜欢
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac35692
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 春哥教圣歌～春哥来敲我家门MV版 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
 * archl 把别人看电影看电视的时间都玩游戏了。。。
<hamo> 。。。
<netf0x> 为什么不上会自习呢？
<netf0x> 没毕业的伤不起
<cfy> imadper: 怎么悲剧了?
<maucat> 星期一就是热闹
<20WAA6T8J> 有没人知道怎么在archlinux上面安装vim
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac410821
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 人家是实战！~你们整天只会射靶！有鸟用啊！~ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<20WAA6T8J> 菜鸟上路ing
<maucat> pacman -S vim
<maucat> 20WAA6T8J: 官方的VIM好像不支持python和ruby
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • 如何在FVWM窗口最大化状态时-禁止调整窗口大小？EE请进来看看！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386011 现在我的FVWM基本功能已经，配置完毕了，还有一个问题让我很纠结。 就是窗口在最大化的时候还可以调整大小。有时候鼠标放到屏幕边上，就出现鼠标图标变化 …
<20WAA6T8J>  我连官方的都用不了..
<20WAA6T8J> 晕死.
<hamo> roylez_: 你貌似真的把js搞挂了...明天我修
<roylez_> hamo: .
<roylez_> hamo: 今天不干活了？
<hamo> roylez_:  困...困屎
<jusss> 20WAA6T8J: 逮住你了，数字开头的nick, who are you
<20WAA6T8J> warning: database file for 'extra' does not exist
<20WAA6T8J> warning: database file for 'community' does not exist
<20WAA6T8J> 得到类似这些..
<jusss> roylez_: 这有一个数字开头的nick
 * hamo 如何数字开头？
<20WAA6T8J> I'm just a newbie.
<20WAA6T8J> Sorry, do I make some stupid mistake?
<qinglingquan> 日了，我邮箱自动给别人发邮件!帮我分析分析怎么回事啊？
<archl> cherrot: 公司内挂机！？
<hamo> 20WAA6T8J: 你牛了...IRC的nick一般是不允许数字开头的...
<qinglingquan> 没有做安全的吗？
<jusss> hamo: 竟然version不了ta
<jusss> 20WAA6T8J: 你啥客户端
<imadper> I'm using ERC Version 5.3 with GNU Emacs 24.2.1 (i686-pc-linux-gnu, GTK+ Version 3.4.4, multi-tty) of 2012-08-29.
<imadper> ....
<imadper> 还有这么蛋疼的命令... /sv
<flystom> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<kk> flystom,啥网址y freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<jusss> 20WAA6T8J: 你的nick好奇葩
<Nickle> hi hi .
<Nickle> 我又肥来了..
<duanhuiqiang> 能问一个opensuse系统kde桌面的问题吗？任务栏右下角的时间慢了8个小时
<imadper> duanhuiqiang: utc和localtime的问题
<duanhuiqiang> imadper: 肯定是这两个的问题，但是我的系统时间是正确的，并且kde设置中时间也是正确的，就是右下角显示错误
<duanhuiqiang> 不知道在拿还能改了
<duanhuiqiang> 哪
<imadper> duanhuiqiang: 得找个用kde的人了
<microcai> imadper:  let KDE die
<duanhuiqiang> imadper: 我就看这里人多，所以来试试。我去对应的论坛提问吧，英语irc我说不清楚。谢谢
<imadper> microcai: kde挺好呀... 虽然我不用...
<microcai> imadper: 既然你都不用
<duanhuiqiang> 我的本本撑不起gnome 3
<microcai> imadper: 确实没人用 KDE
<imadper> microcai: 我不用的太多了吧...
<imadper> microcai: duanhuiqiang 不是还在用吗?
<flystom> KDE太臃肿了
<hamo> duanhuiqiang: 隔壁#kde-cn
<duanhuiqiang> hamo: 谢谢
<imadper> duanhuiqiang: 你除了linux, 还有win吧?
<imadper> hwclock 给关了
<imadper> 还是叫hwxxx来的, 给忘了
<duanhuiqiang> imadper: 对，还有win. 就是这么叫，hwclock
<imadper> duanhuiqiang: 给关了之后就行了
<imadper> duanhuiqiang: 你试试.
<microcai> imadper: 他这能叫用么
<imadper> microcai: 恩, 这个应该不是kde的问题... 所以也不能叫被kde耍...
 * cherrot_ 敢不敢不断线。。。
<silverzhao> archlinux 升级了 systemd，是不是 consolekit 出问题了？我现在在 Thunar 中看不到 windows 分区了，普通用户也没有权限关机。
<imadper> ......................................................
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: 曲婉婷 - 我的歌声里
<MeaCulpa_> .
<MeaCulpa_> 这妹子这首歌，电台里播的耳屎都能听出来
<cfy> alvin_rxg: bot也听哥?
<cfy> alvin_rxg: bot也听歌??
<alvin_rxg> 哥，你好
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 老婆睡着了
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 走...你喜欢去jay几？
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa_: 反正jay1是ban的
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: ...jay1人多好玩
<iGoogle> jay3 silent hardcore
<iGoogle> hardban
<MeaCulpa_> 还有哪里人多的
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<iGoogle> 3也多
<MeaCulpa_> 你个作弊的废人
<MeaCulpa_> jay2是jay1的备胎吧
<iGoogle> 我现在又想wallhack了
<iGoogle> ping太高。
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<MeaCulpa_> 擦
<MeaCulpa_> 那我jay1去了，你个废人
<cfy> iGoogle: 怎么anti-emacs了?
<iGoogle> 看别人打，转角没看人，就开枪，怀疑新版本出来了
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> 破胖子。太毒了
<iGoogle> cfy: 一直anti
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<iGoogle> cfy: 最近，那句，那是hamo引起的。我顺口说的。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 你不是一直玩拿个beginner么
<iGoogle> 你找蛤蟆掐架去吧
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 那是jay3还是jay2
<cfy> iGoogle: ......我艹.. hamo不是emacs的么?
<iGoogle> jays3就是begin
<MeaCulpa_> o...
<cfy> imadper: hame到底哪派的.....怎么又anti-emacs了..
<MeaCulpa_> jay3在德国，ping烂
<iGoogle> 我这没快的。
<Frank> 用TMT5可以找到国语配音，VLC为什么不可以
<Frank> 请大家指点下
<iGoogle> 至少jay3可以乱跳
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你给我找一个新版本的eth32-nix吧
<iGoogle> 我ping 2xx的时候，杀人如麻的
<iGoogle> 滚刀切菜
<MeaCulpa_> ... eth32-nix是啥...没玩过
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我去Shotgun + MP5 Soldier
<iGoogle> shotgun打不中的，直接flamethrow就打得中。
<MeaCulpa_> shotgun威力大
<MeaCulpa_> 近身一枪
<iGoogle> 等我下载完。还6分针
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] shanke
<gfrog_> ha
<gfrog_> adam8157: 黑毛儿呢？
<adam8157> gfrog_: 晓不得..
<gfrog_> adam8157: deepin那个，你去？
<adam8157> gfrog_: 不去
<adam8157> gfrog_: 去干啥哦
<gfrog_> adam8157: 我怀疑都是些学生凑热闹呢
<gfrog_> adam8157: 好吧。
<adam8157> gfrog_: 能发展成面基大会我就去
<gfrog_> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<\rs> adam8157: mount -B a b -o iocharset=gbk，7z x $file -ob ，爲什麼 沒有用
<adam8157> \rs: -oa吧
<adam8157> \rs: 你这是两步?
<\rs> adam8157: 對
<adam8157> \rs: 第一步bind mount, 第二部解压到那里而已? 没错啊... 把逗号换成分号?   =,=
<imadper> cfy: hamo 本来是emacs的. 但是今天上午被emacs 膈应到了.. 是不是 hamo
<widon> xfce4耳机没有声音，怎么弄
<\rs> adam8157: 有沒有更好的解決方案
<gfrog_> imadper: 乃是哪里人？
<gfrog_> imadper: 帝都？
<MeaCulpa_> .
<MeaCulpa_> 我擦
<adam8157> \rs: 你为啥这么写? 没看懂
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: 叔儿
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我最近玩ET会键盘挂掉
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog_: 咋，蛙儿
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa_: 没事儿
 * gfrog_ 各种儿化音儿
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 玩游戏键盘挂掉只好reset...
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog_: 别吐这满腔
<cherrot_> MeaCulpa, 胖叔可怜的娃
<\rs> imadper: fuse-convmvfs 是什麼 ？估計不會太複雜，你研究下？
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa_: 入乡随俗嘛。
<\rs> adam8157: 解壓zip
<imadper> \rs: convmvfs? 这么长... 我去查查.
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog_: 毛，没几个土著，都是民工相互儿
<adam8157> \rs: 我擦... 真奇葩的hack
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa_: 老北京土著儿说话很凶猛的呢，目前我已经能分出城内腔儿还是郊区腔儿了呢，可惜郊区腔儿还听不出是几环外。
 * gfrog_ 尼玛说话拖长音儿真累 。
<MeaCulpa_> 擦，累不累...
<\rs> adam8157: 有沒有更好的方法
<adam8157> \rs: 你设置iocharset好像是不对的 会更乱 而不是回到utf8
 * microcai 我已经忘记了我为何不使用 3.6 内核而使用 3.5 了
 * microcai 怎么办？
<gfrog_> microcai: 再使一次3.6找回记忆。
 * microcai 又重新使用一下 3.6 然后被再挫败一次？
<cherrot> microcai, gaoji 哦
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa_: XD
<roylez_> gfrog_: ...
<gfrog_> microcai: 话说我用fedora rawhide的3.6感脚不错呢。
<adam8157> \rs: \rs 不是有个转名字 codeset的么
<cherrot> imadper, 色大象。。。 困哦
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!! 顺便践踏 hamo !!!
<cherrot> ....
<microcai> gfrog 关键是我开了 LTO 内
<adam8157> \rs: convmv
<microcai> gfrog 内核级的 LTO 优化
<\rs> adam8157: 失效。
<gfrog_> adam8157: \rs 难道convmv都满足不了乃？
<microcai> gfrog_:  编译好了，在 ld ing ...
<gfrog_> microcai: 这是啥玩意
<gfrog_> microcai: LTO是嘛？
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] ”你在UNIX上完成的大部分任务都是通过六个基本操作完成的，它们被称作"系统呼叫"（system call）。第一个基本操作是"创建子进程"（fork），一个程序把自身完全复制出来，这样你就有了两个相同的拷贝。第二个基本操作是复制出来的程序，再用一个新项目替换自己。其他四个基本系统呼叫--打开、关闭、读和写--都是为了访
<microcai> gfrog_:  话说 LTO 把优化的功能从 gcc 挪到 ld 里了
<gfrog_> microcai: 奇葩呢。
<microcai> gfrog_:  本来几秒钟能链接好的，现在 ld 一个 kernel 需要几分钟
<gfrog_> imadper: 象？
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!! 顺便践踏 hamo !!!
<microcai> gfrog_: 最奇葩的是， ld firefox 需要半个小时
<gfrog_> imadper: 乃又开象过滤机了呢
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!! 顺便践踏 hamo !!!
<imadper> gfrog 坏人!
<gfrog_> imadper: 象一个
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!! 顺便践踏 hamo !!!
<cherrot> imadper, 哎 象啊
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!! 顺便践踏 hamo !!!
 * microcai 希望 ld 花了那么多时间确实是花在了优化上
<cherrot> imadper, 象要被禁了
<imadper> cherrot_: 你也是坏人!
<gfrog_> imadper: 象
<cherrot> imadper, 象一个
<imadper> cherrot_: gfrog 你们妹的!
<cherrot> imadper, 象一口～
<\rs> gfrog_: 你能看下嗎？給個郵箱 4.1M
<gfrog_> imadper: 乃的bot好弱哦。
<imadper> gfrog cherrot_ 我刚刚执行过了  (remove-hook 'erc-text-matched-hook 'my-match-reply)
<gfrog_> \rs: 啥？
<imadper> gfrog 总共四行代码, 还想怎么样?
<gfrog_> \rs: zip？ 我基本没经验，只会convmv
<gfrog_> microcai: 微菜乃好自虐啊。。。
<ghw> ...
 * microcai  自虐狂重启测试 3.6 内核
<imadper> iGoogle: 求禁言kk...
<imadper> iGoogle: 今天kk就给我禁言了...
<gfrog_> imadper: 四行代码就不能避免这问题嘛？ 乃想想kk是肿么处理这问题的。
<imadper> gfrog 我还没写多少呢, 一开始就想践踏一下 cherrot_
<cherrot> microcai1, 这不没问题么
 * microcai1 自虐的 microcai 用上 3.6  内核了
<imadper> cherrot_: 来一个, 色貘~
<microcai> cherrot: 恩
<cherrot> imadper, 我猜是更不智能了
<cherrot> imadper, yooo 不错哦 大象君
 * imadper 你们逼我改插件!
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!! 顺便践踏 hamo !!!
<cherrot> imadper, 鼻子长君
<imadper> cherrot_: 你妹的, 貘的鼻子也长!
<cherrot> imadper, 没你的长 lol
<gebjgd> pps太给力了
<cherrot> gebjgd, 咋了？
<cfy> imadper: hamo不在阿..
<gebjgd> cherrot: 竟是好电影啊
<cfy> imadper: twitter号多少?
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 不在... 我的? 我不上的...
<cherrot> gebjgd, 有64位版了？
<imadper> cfy: 有switch语句吗? elisp...
<cfy> imadper: 哦.....名字?我先随便加下
<gebjgd> cherrot: 直接32位就完了
<cfy> imadper: 有
<imadper> cfy: 叫 madper吧, 我去看看
<cfy> imadper: elisp阿,我查查,应该有
<cherrot> gebjgd, 64bit下完美运行？  那太好了 :D
<imadper> cfy: 就是 MadPer
<cfy> imadper: 有模仿cl的函数,ecase和case
<cherrot> gebjgd, 网速不给力的时候  就开始想念pps了。。。
<gebjgd> cherrot: 没有64位的机器
<cfy> imadper: 需要cl-macs.el,自带的
<imadper> cfy: gaoji , 多谢了~
<gebjgd> cherrot: 64位的机器在跑瘟鸡
<cherrot> gebjgd, 哦  你省钱买洁身器了 :D
<cfy> imadper: 如果你是编程到某个文件的话 (eval-when-compile (require 'cl))
<gebjgd> cherrot: 什么省钱买洁身器了？ 洁身器是必然买的
<cfy> imadper: ;; http://dto.github.com/notebook/require-cl.html#sec-8
<cfy> ;; http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5019724/in-emacs-what-does-this-error-mean-warning-cl-package-required-at-runtime
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: An interactive guide to the GNU Emacs CL package
<imadper> cfy: 高级... 这个高级...
<cfy> imadper: 不可直接(require 'cl)........
<\rs> imadper: cond
<imadper> \rs: cond我在scheme看到了... 没想起来...
<cfy> imadper: \rs: cond得写多少个=阿......
<cfy> (= i x)........
<zuriaake> whoiam
<imadper> cfy: 不用, 我正则, 返回非nil和nil的函数就可以
<zuriaake> whois imadper
 * imadper 睡觉去了..
<cfy> imadper: 那怎么case?case和C的switch一样阿
<imadper> zuriaake: 最前面2家 /
<imadper> cfy: cond就更方便了... 对我来说...
<cfy> imadper: 哦..原来你要cond.
<imadper> cfy: 恩....
 * cfy s/=/eq/
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 过来不？我请你喝咖啡。
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 咖啡还不够油钱呢
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 你也不上gtalk
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 直接www.google.de就能上gtalk了
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ google.de)
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我上了。
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我是说顺便路过的时候。
<gebjgd> ofan: 起床了
<gebjgd> ofan: 饭饭
<gebjgd> ofan: 饭饭
<gebjgd> ofan: 别睡了 起来了 别在被窝里撸管了
<imadper> ofan: 叫我~
<imadper> cherrot_: 叫我
<imadper> cfy: 试试我的新bot
<cherrot> imadper, ...
<cherrot> imadper, 蛋疼的象
<imadper> cherrot_: 报错了...
<cherrot> imadper, 蛋疼了吧
<gebjgd> imadper: 你又不是床 ofan不会叫你的
<imadper> ....
<imadper> gebjgd: 哦...
 * gebjgd 泡茶
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 干嘛呢
<cherrot> gebjgd, 你那洁身器是泡菊花茶用的啊。。
<gebjgd> cherrot: 不是
<gebjgd> cherrot: 冲屁眼用的
<cherrot> gebjgd, 一个意思 lol
<gebjgd> cherrot: 还有屄眼
<gebjgd> cherrot: 包皮 都能冲到
<gebjgd> cherrot: 还有暖风
<cherrot> gebjgd, 真重口。。
<gebjgd> cherrot: 健康
<\rs> ofan: 求推薦qt教程
<imadper> (split-string nick "!")
<cherrot> \rs, 书？
<\rs> cherrot: 都可以
<cherrot> \rs, 书的话 我就觉得 C++ GUI Programming with Qt 4 不错  目前貌似第二版
<cfy> 求推荐c++的
<cherrot> \rs, C++ GUI Qt4 编程 我有中文的电子书。。
<cfy> 要面向C程序员的...
<cfy> 主要是为了能调用c++的库...
<\rs> cherrot: http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/9045395.html?
<kk> \rs ⇪ ti: C++ GUI Qt4 编程 （第二版）.pdf_免费高速下载_新浪爱问共享资料
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] ～～
<cherrot> cfy, 不懂C++... Qt我都是用java习惯写的。。
<cfy> cherrot: ....
<cfy> cherrot: 这样不太好....
<\rs> java不如c#
<cfy> \rs: 求推荐 cc imadper
<cherrot> cfy, 后来就 C++ like了。。
<cfy> cherrot: :D
<ball_> C++我不懂
<cherrot> \rs, 我有两个，一个是 30多M的，带目录索引，一个是160M的不带目录索引，是从新浪下的。画质差不多，所以推荐30多M的那个
<cfy> \rs: 求推荐面向C程序员的c++书籍 cc imadper
<cfy> imadper: 我去人人上问问
<cfy> c++ primer 5th出来了..
<\rs> cfy: 不要嫌麻煩，看c++ primer
<cfy> \rs: 好吧
<cfy> \rs: c++有一点优势么?如果随便选语言的话
<cherrot> cfy, 速度快+面向对象？ 不知道。。
<cfy> cherrot: 也许是吧...还有点小库?虽然听说跨平台不太好?
<cfy> cherrot: 应该跨平台算上
<cherrot> cfy, 跨平台C/C++都好不到哪去吧？  特别是字节序神马的。。
<cfy> cherrot: 这算啥?这个只有在交流的时候才会遇到吧
<cfy> cherrot: 一般会遇到这种?
<cherrot> cfy, 遇不到  一般只会是和网络字节序相互转。。
<cfy> cherrot: 是阿....还有串口..
<cherrot> cfy, 感觉像Qt能基本做到code once build everywhere已经很不易了
<gebjgd> qt有前途
<cfy> gebjgd: 你到底做啥的....
<cfy> gebjgd: 啥都会?
<cfy> 难道是.....
<gebjgd> cfy: linux c/c++
<cfy> gebjgd: 难道你是文科的?
<gebjgd> cfy: qt 裤而已 看看就行
<gebjgd> cfy: 计算机系硕士
<cfy> gebjgd: nb
<gebjgd> cfy: 有什么牛逼的
<gebjgd> cfy: 学历没用
<cfy> gebjgd: 看上去nb
<gebjgd> cfy: 开宝马 住别墅才牛逼
<gebjgd> cfy: 还有农场 自己有2匹马 才是牛逼
<gebjgd> cfy: 别的都是傻牛逼
<cfy> gebjgd: 我艹,下的pdf,evince打开...没字体..
<gebjgd> cfy: 见过那样的pdf
<gebjgd> cfy: 我这里就有
<cfy> gebjgd: 怎么解决的?我换了个软件...
<gebjgd> cfy: 没法解决
<cfy> gebjgd: 貌似是没嵌入字体么..
<gebjgd> cfy: 似乎是
<gebjgd> cfy: 但是我这里所有的win字体都有 也不行
<hale0> 试试把它导入到libreoffice里面, 有个libreoffice-pdfimport工具
<cherrot> cfy, 这种情况下 还是 wine的foxit省心。。。
<cfy> gebjgd: 哦?
<cherrot> cfy, 不然浪费大半天结果还不一定搞的定。。
<hale0> 没嵌入字体的很少见的.
<cfy> cherrot: gebjgd: hale0: 算了,我直接开adobe的acroread看了
<cherrot> cfy, 嗯 王道 lol
<cfy> cherrot: :D
<hale0> cfy: 给我发一份吧, 我试试看 jsdopifjaoijfpoi#163.com
<hale0> 如果文件不太大的话
<cfy> hale0: 去这里 http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/CPlusPlus/351729 下载吧.50MB
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<roy_> evince乱码不是好多年前就解决了的吗？
<cfy> hale0: 我现在网络不好
<hale0> 行
<gebjgd> cfy: adobe reader能解决？
<gebjgd> cfy: 我装上 试试看
<cfy> gebjgd: 直接能看了
 * cherrot 又有人把路由器电源  fuck  
<gebjgd> cfy: 不行
<gebjgd> cfy: 我给你个pdf
<gebjgd> cfy: 你能读出来就行 linux下
<hale0> 我正在下
<cfy> gebjgd: 多大?
<cfy> gebjgd: +8的表示要睡觉了..
<cherrot> \rs, 收到没？
<gebjgd> cfy: 不大
<cfy> gebjgd: 还没发?
<gebjgd> cfy: 发了
<gebjgd> cfy:
<gebjgd> cfy: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2805364/%E8%A5%BF%E6%B8%B8%E8%AE%B0.PDF
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<cfy> gebjgd: 我试试
<cfy> gebjgd: 你这是编码问题吧,我其实是字体显示不出来,是框框,你这里直接乱了..
<hale0> fy: 去这儿下载 http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/15222515.html?from=isnom
<hale0> cfy: sorry, 名字打错了
<hale0> 6.43M, 非扫描版的, 很好
<kk> hale0,啥网址y ["502 => Net::HTTPBadGateway for http://ishare.iask.sina.com.c . IN gettitle"]
<gebjgd> cfy: win下可以查看
<cfy> gebjgd: gb18030?
<hale0> 把URL复制一下,
<gebjgd> cfy: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2805364/%E8%A5%BF%E6%B8%B8%E8%AE%B0.PDF
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<cfy> hale0: c++ primer plus和c++ primer不是一本书,注意哦
 * cfy 睡觉
<gebjgd> cfy: 你能解决么
<hale0> 这里是配套的源码: http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/15726770.html?from=isnom
<kk> hale0 ⇪ ti: c++primer plus （第五版）课本程序集.rar_免费高速下载_新浪爱问共享资料
<cfy> gebjgd: 不能..
<gebjgd> hale0: 直接去sina的那里下载
<gebjgd> cfy: 我保留了好几年了 等待有人能解决这个问题
<cfy> gebjgd: .....
<cfy> gebjgd: 不行..
<gebjgd> cfy: 不行就算了 继续保留 等能人
<cfy> gebjgd: 嗯
<cfy>  
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 小光光
<ansik> gebjgd: 好佩服你，存了好几年只为了在LINUX下看一眼。 ：）
<gebjgd> ansik: 存在dropbox里 随便分享
<gebjgd> ansik: 反正我平时只用linux
<roy_> Chrome、Evince、永中全不行
<ansik> 你用的debian?
<gebjgd> ansik: arch
<gebjgd> ansik: 从2008年开始
<ansik> 哦。
<alvin_rxg> http://luo.bo/30271/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 破茧成蝶，英伦女儿啊，法外可有柔情？ - 萝卜网
<ansik> arch 每次pacman -syu时都捏着一把冷汗
<gebjgd> ansik: 我3台机器 都没问题
<gebjgd> ansik: 我老婆都用的好好的
<ansik> 我手贱，每天没事就想syu一下。
<gebjgd> ansik: 我就是天天升级
<ansik> 没看官方通知就会中招。
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 給我 試試
<gebjgd> ansik: 不-f什么事情都没有
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2805364/%E8%A5%BF%E6%B8%B8%E8%AE%B0.PDF
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 給我看看。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你心动了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我估计下周去汉堡 可能路过你那里
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 出来聚聚？
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ,, dropbox下載好慢。。
<ansik> gebjgd: bt用什么工具？
<gebjgd> ansik: transmission-cli
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ .. 全部都是亂碼。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ansik§ mldonkey
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 你失败了
<ansik> ：）
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ .. 額，，應該裝什麼字體 還是要改  expot LANG=GBK
<gebjgd> ansik: transmission能-er 全加密 警察查不到
<ansik> mldonkey我以前用过，感觉没有win下的电驴快。
<piggybox> gebjgd: 嘿嘿
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ .. 額，，應該裝什麼字體 還是要改  expot LANG=zh_GBK
<ansik> 警察查不到 - -||
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ .. 額，，應該裝什麼字體 還是要改  expot LANG=zh_cn.GBK
<gebjgd> ansik: 你在兲朝是不用怕
<CyrusYzGTt> ansik§ 所以還是用mldonkey吧
<ansik> 哪个快？操作方便
<gebjgd> ansik: 显然transmission
<gebjgd> ansik: 有gtk qt cli
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 为什么VPN总是连不上呢？
<ansik> chrome web store进不去了。 ：（
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 唉！
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 看来，我还是只有用Goagent翻墙的命啊！
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 买了VPN帐号，却总是连不上。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 彻底失望了。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 睡了
<gebjgd> 可怜的娃
<piggybox> 可怜
<kang> ls
<kang> quit
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: ä½ 
<mugebjgd1> ofan: 起床了
<ghast> 做了好夢嗎
<mugebjgd1> ghast: 估计他在撸
<mugebjgd1> ghast: 你放假了？
<ghast> 沒有啊
<ghast> 今天不上課
<mugebjgd1> ghast: 不是现在uni都放假了么
<ghast> 哈哈我不在中國
<mugebjgd1> ghast: 我知道你在德国
<mugebjgd1> ghast: 笨蛋
<ghast> 誰說我在德國呢
<ghast> :|
<mugebjgd1> ghast: 阿根廷
<ghast> 對啊
<mugebjgd1> ghast: don't cry for me...
<ghast> 哈哈哈 垃圾
<ghast> 阿根廷人才會哭的 哈哈哈
<gebjgd> ghast: 未必
<ghast> 是嗎
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 从〇开始，3个月内搞定一个 iOS app...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 搞定了能干嘛？
<alvin_rxg> 就有钱拿了
<gebjgd> ofan: nexus 7有3G版本了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 为了挣钱？
<alvin_rxg> :/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是为了你买的iphone？
<ofan> gebjgd: 3gè´µ
<gebjgd> ofan: 欧洲便宜
<ofan> 欧洲贵
<ofan> gebjgd: 我一口气睡了12个小时
<gebjgd> ofan: 牛逼
<gebjgd> ofan: 撸了几次？
<ofan> gebjgd: ...
<ofan> 没撸
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 把你的 mac 送给我吧～
<gebjgd> ofan: 撸撸才健康 你要注意，一周至少一撸
<ofan> gebjgd: 撸你妹
<gebjgd> ofan: 我没妹
<gebjgd> ofan: 找工作呢
<gebjgd> ofan: 烦啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 公司太多了
<ofan> gebjgd: 换工作不用换签证啥的？
<ofan> 德国
<gebjgd> ofan: 我的签证可以随便换工作了
<ofan> gebjgd: 真爽，相当于永居了？
<gebjgd> ofan: 不是 永久居留需要申请的
<kk>  06:04
<tryit> .
#ubuntu-cn 2012-09-04
<ghw> 代理上比较好。。。
<ghw> 安全，哇哈哈
<nicol> 上当了
<nicol> baidu网盘是弄了个100G,但是使用期限就1年
<nicol> 1年后，我的数据怎么办啊
<stardiviner> 从不用需要手机号的东西
<stardiviner> 谨慎实名制的威胁
<nicol> 那还有那些网盘推荐呢
<nicol> 我主要是想保存一些盗版软件
<byzantium> :-) 有人在了
<byzantium> 有熟悉 grep 的吗
<byzantium> 就是grep 搜索文件中的内容 是受到文件深度的限制吗？
<byzantium> 我现在两层 用  find ./ -type f | xargs grep  '***'
<byzantium> 怎么层数少了 可以搜索到
<byzantium> 层数多了就不可以了呐？
<byzantium> 有人没？
<nicol> 有，但是不会
<byzantium> I know
<byzantium> bye
<byzantium> grep -F -R '***'  /
<byzantium> exit
<byzantium> exit
<stardiviner> byzantium: use find -depth
<byzantium> stardiviner, thanks  I have find the method
<imadper> roylez: 早, 主席
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 早, 胖叔
<imadper> gfrog_: 早, frog
<imadper> cfy: 早, 大师~
<stardiviner> 有人知道为什么mutt里的附件会在打开邮件的时候自动打开么? 难道是autoview的缘故?
<gfrog_> imadper: 乃bot改好了？
<Oooops> 蛤蟆真是奇葩。
<jusss> 大象
<gfrog> Oooops: oops神
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Oooops> All roads lead to Rome
<jusss> Oooops: 这是啥意思
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 早
<Ein-mobile> jusss, 意思是，条条大道通罗马。
<imadper> gfrog: 刚给人回邮件呢.... 哪儿有时间改呀...
<imadper> gfrog: 还得写ltp的东西呢...
<\rs> imadper: 實習結束了吧
<yandong> 各位，有个c语言编程的问题 ，我想执行一个shell(如bash，ash)，然后用这个shell再次执行ls，cp等命令。 怎么做？  使用管道么？
<imadper> \rs: 还没呢~
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 请问一个locale问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386033 我在终端中输入locale 时，系统显示： LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=zh_CN: LC_CTYPE="zh_CN.UTF-8" LC_NUMERIC="zh_CN.UTF-8" LC_TIME="zh_CN.UTF-8" LC_COLLATE="zh_CN.UTF-8" LC_MONETARY="zh_CN.UTF-8" LC_MESSAGES="zh_CN.UTF-8" LC_PAPER="zh_CN.UTF-8" LC_NAME="zh_CN.UTF-8" LC_ADDR …
<cherrot> adam8157: 有没有方法设置vim根据上下文中的缩进方式选择使用空格还是TAB进行自动缩进呢？
<adam8157> cherrot: autoindent?
<cherrot> adam8157: 设置了 可是总是按tab缩进 我明明在编辑一个空格缩进的源码。。
<adam8157> cherrot: =,= 这个貌似只影响oO
<MeaCulpa> ...
<cherrot> adam8157: 看来只能手动设置expandtab了？
<MeaCulpa> expandtab吧
<MeaCulpa> 此生告别tab
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: tab多好～
<luw> chan
 * cherrot xfce-terminal 喜欢崩溃？
<jusss> kk: hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<wolftankk> 早
<jusss> 交换机是第几层
<jusss> 还有集线器
<ofan> yandong: system（）
<MeaCulpa> jusss: ...
<wolftankk> 好高级..
<MeaCulpa> jusss: HUB是layer1吧
<MeaCulpa> jusss: switch是2+3, 当然那些sales可以吹到layer7
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<bcao> who is ghw ?
 * gfrog 早
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔儿
<gfrog> adam8157: gaoji
<gfrog> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基蛙早
<jusss> MeaCulpa: router是第三层？
<gfrog> roylez: 主席
<MeaCulpa> jusss: yes
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
 * tenzu 拜见各位大仙
<jusss> 触屏打字感觉好不习惯
<jusss> tenzu: 疼叫兽，不上课了？
<tenzu> jusss: 不用上课
<gfrog> tenzu: 十铢教授。
<ghw> bcao, 认错人了。。。
<ghw> 啊哈
<tenzu> gfrog: 基蛙
<archl> cfy: 实名上网
<tenzu> archl: 面基了么?
<ghw> cfy, 我都翻墙上IRC的。。。哇哈哈
<archl> tenzu: 去了。有图为证。
<mayli> zhpeng [zhimou@nat/redhat/x-wtuaejexrzockuqv]
<mayli> zhpeng: 你暴露了
<zhpeng> mayli, 。。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: gfrog_ gfrog roylez imadper
<imadper> huntxu: 早, 胡须叔
<adam8157> huntxu: 帅胡儿早
<gfrog_> huntxu: 帅胡须
<zhpeng> huntxu, 。。。。
<zhpeng> huntxu, 请安了
<zhpeng> adam8157, 还钱
<adam8157> zhpeng: 还钱?
<zhpeng> adam8157, 还钱。
<gfrog_> huntxu: 昨天想发给乃个doc呢。。。 待我找找。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 你把hamo怎么了
<adam8157> zhpeng: 神码时候借你钱了...
<huntxu> adam8157: 还钱
<imadper> /没试过
<adam8157> huntxu: 0_0  一头雾水
<gfrog_> huntxu:  RT @RedHatNL: Check out new #IBM #RedHat tech paper showing how enterprise-ready KVM delivers the best virtualized I/O performance: http://ibm.co/OMXCIB
<kk> gfrog_,啥网址y ["Mechanize::UnsupportedSchemeError . IN gettitle"]
<zhpeng> adam8157, 你在精神上透支了我
<cfy> imadper: 大湿早
<adam8157> zhpeng: ...
<imadper> cfy: sicp真难....
<cfy> archl: ghw: 全局vpn...
<imadper> cfy: 思考题没想出来....
<gfrog_> adam8157: 随大流，赶紧还钱。
<cfy> imadper: 是阿.蛮难的
<ghw> VPN不安全。。。哇哈哈
<gfrog_> imadper: 乃竟然思考了呢。 XD
<huntxu> imadper: 我的vps在300ms上下是快还是慢啊...
<imadper> gfrog_: 不错...
<imadper> huntxu: 不行. 慢!
<cfy> ghw: 怎么不安全?
<huntxu> imadper: 在美国 = =
<imadper> huntxu: 不过这个是延迟诶... 还得看速度呢.  距离远了, 延迟一定高. 速度倒是没准儿不慢
<archl> cfy: 据说不加密？
<cfy> archl: 开玩笑.能加密的
<imadper> huntxu: 不过延迟高的我都不考虑... 有时候看个网页, 就几k的东西, 延迟的时间占了一半了...
<imadper> huntxu: 买日本的... 真心快...
<huntxu> imadper: 速度一般般
<zhpeng> imadper, 求好使的VPN
<huntxu> imadper: 网页在美国的话，日本到美国有区别么...
<imadper> zhpeng: 我买的 ofan 的...
<huntxu> imadper: 貌似路程一样 = =
<gfrog_> huntxu: 日本在环太光缆骨干环儿里啊
<gfrog_> imadper: ^
<huntxu> gfrog_: T.T
<imadper> huntxu: 给你试试速度在说嘛~
<gfrog_> huntxu: imadper 中国大陆似乎是从日本引了一条线，从台湾还是哪又引了一条线。
<Ein-mobile> 不知怎么回事，我的VPN老是连不上。
<imadper> gfrog: 高级, 这你都知道....
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 你能不能再丢人一点, 竟然用web
<Ein-mobile> 有时连上了，过一会又断了。
<hamo_notail> Oooops: gaoji黑蚯蚓神
<gfrog_> imadper: 哥当年也是玩儿数通的好伐。
<zhpeng> ssh转发不好么。。。
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 有啥丢人的...=,=
<imadper> gfrog_: 蛙蛙... 我的代码怎么写都超过80个字符了, 怎么办???
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 丢人而不自知, 哎...
<jusss> web hen hao ya
 * MeaCulpa 母校网页被人挂了窃听器广告~~
<gfrog_> imadper: 删掉
 * tryit 谁看过《python核心编程》，评价一下下……
 * hamo_notail 各位gaoji黑们，多撸上线新功能：评论提醒！欢迎大家多多评论！
<palomino|working> .........
<palomino|working> 无尾蛙
<gfrog_> hamo_notail: hamo 没尾巴
 * hamo_notail momo palomino|working 
<hamo_notail> gfrog_: 带把蛙
<palomino|working> 不是G点蛙么
<gfrog_> imadper: huntxu find it http://www.submarinenetworks.com/systems/trans-pacific/japan-us-cn/j-us-network-topology
<kk> gfrog_,啥网址y Submarine Cable Networks - Japan-US CN Network Topology and Connectivity
<hamo_notail> palomino|working: G点蛙是 gfrog  , 现在这个 gfrog_ 是带把的...
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 原来如此
<palomino|working> 我观察的不仔细阿
<hamo_notail> gfrog_: 谁啥木有天朝和米果那个？
<gfrog_> hamo_notail: 啥？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 宁波triple ERBP Bonus...
 * gfrog_ 记得有个太平洋海缆拓扑图的，找不到了呢。
<hamo_notail> gfrog_: 我想看中美和中日见的海缆...
<zhpeng> gfrog,  gfrogoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq = 负子蟾蜍
<ofan> google下就有
<hamo_notail> roylez: 去宁波吧...
<hamo_notail> zhpeng: ...
 * mayli 提问，求irssi中使用gtalk的解决方案
<huntxu> mayli: 一个软件只做一件事
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 不要黑我大emacs...
<cherrot> mayli: 找个支持 xmpp的就行了
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 谁把emacs当软件了
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 它从来都是一个操作系统
<jusss> .
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 嗯嗯...伪装成编辑器的操作系统
<gfrog_> hamo_notail: huntxu imadper 找到了呢。 http://news.mydrivers.com/img/20070429/10290645.jpg
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: hamo_notail 这个操作系统要是用vim作编辑器就好了
<MeaCulpa> mayli: bitlbee
<adam8157> mayli: bitlbee
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<imadper> gfrog: 驱动之家...
<huntxu> gfrog_: 黄色的线比较渣？
 * hamo_notail 为啥叫CN？
<adam8157> gfrog_: 这图上都没有青岛的光缆
 * hamo_notail 粗细是带宽不同吧？
<gfrog_> huntxu: 显然是在中国端比较渣，我记得这条海缆是新修的呢
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 青岛都有海缆了？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 擦 一直都有好吧
<gfrog_> adam8157: 贵青都有海缆了？
<mayli> MeaCulpa: adam8157 我就知道你们会这么回答……
<gfrog_> adam8157: 我以为出口只有北京、上海、广州呢
<adam8157> gfrog_: 山东5M光纤包年400块, 马上升20M不是没有道理的 cc hamo_notail
<gfrog_> adam8157: 国内线路跟国际出口没关啊骚年。
<gfrog_> adam8157: 正常老百姓谁没事总访问国外网站。
<adam8157> gfrog_: 山东的isp拿流量便宜
<archl> 。
<adam8157> gfrog_: 不光国外, 国内的也要考山东的线路, 所以给点优惠嘛
<adam8157> 靠
<zhpeng> adam8157, 。。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 无线网络不稳定...
<archl> 就是，多数人反感英文的。
<zhpeng> adam8157, 开会儿去了
<imadper> cfy: 买定向天线去
<archl> 或者其他文字看的人就更少了。
<MeaCulpa> mayli: 知道还问
<cfy> imadper: gaoji..
<gfrog_> adam8157: 这张图上有青岛了， http://www.techbang.com/posts/10510-large-capacity-cd-check-cables-in-asia-not-taiwan
<kk> gfrog_,啥网址y 亞洲超級光纖海底電纜沒台灣的份，開罵前你可能沒注意到的原因 | T客邦 - 我只推薦好東西
<imadper> cfy: 淘宝几十一个, 还gaoji.....
<archl> cfy: 。。。gaoji是不想按空格么
<tenzu> testing
<gfrog_> adam8157: 刚才那个是老图儿呢
<hamo_notail> tenzu: failed
<tenzu> hamo_notail: roger
<ofan> 青岛的光线不是国际出口
<ofan> 只是链接韩日的
<metbsd> 海漂们又在意淫啥呢
 * archl 手机仅仅待机也不过 2天了。。。
<cocaxl> 求助：12.04里打开方式怎么改？比如把mp3用mocp打开，avi用mplayer打开？
<db6sda8> HI
<kk> db6sda8, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<db6sda8> ubuntu 用起来比较慢吧，是不是？
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • mplayer播放avi有声音没有图像 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386038 Code: xiangjianfeng@xiangjianfeng-P5PL2:~/下载$ mplayer \[梅麻呂3D\]\ PIZZA配達淫.avi MPlayer svn r34540 (Ubuntu), built with gcc-4.6 (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team mplayer: could not connect to socket mplayer: No such file or directory Failed to open LIRC supp …
<hamo_notail> tenzu: .
 * MeaCulpa Facebook看到个妹子，居然来自新疆乌鲁木齐...
<db6sda8> 天下哪都有妹
<db6sda8> 新疆妹身材不错
<hamo_notail> MeaCulpa: 胖你寂寞了...
<MeaCulpa> 我还以为新疆一直禁网呢
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: ..
<Oooops> hamo_notail: 破蛤蟆，你好强大啊
<Oooops> 6年发一贴。蛤蟆你真寂寞。
<MeaCulpa> lol
<MeaCulpa> https://hacks.mozilla.org/2012/08/new-firefox-command-line-helps-you-develop-faster/
<hamo_notail> Oooops: gaoji黑神
<hamo_notail> Oooops: 打破我的潜水计划
<Oooops> hamo_notail: 你丫丫的，没憋死。。
<Oooops> 笑翻一堆
 * hamo_notail 哥是帐号党，用不用先注册个帐号再说
 * hamo_notail lol
<Oooops> 太超前了
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 黑毛儿
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 基蛙
<hamo_notail> roylez: 被我自己的代码帅到了..太NB了...居然不用改...太超前了...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_notail: ...
<palomino|working> ...... , hamo_notail
<tryit> hamo_notail, 啥代码
<hamo_notail> tryit: gaoji代码呢
<MeaCulpa> ,
<imadper> cfy: 哪天考?
<cfy> imadper: 9.15
<imadper> cfy: 考完一起些东西?
<imadper> s/些/写/
<cfy> imadper: 好阿,你准备写什么?
<imadper> cfy: 不知道. 到时候商量吧. 等我多看几天sicp之后...
<cfy> imadper: 好..
<imadper> cfy: 这东西真难... 前三章看完我就先不看了...
<imadper> cfy: 进度太慢了...
<imadper> cfy: 我就去看别的...
<cfy> imadper: 是阿....这个本就是基础课...不偏向应用的阿
<imadper> cfy: 还行. 感觉, 看了sicp, 对你用cl或者别的函数式的语言也有帮助
<cfy> imadper: 基础课嘛.其实我基础很差的
<cfy> :D
<imadper> cfy: 不过, 思考题真难!!!!  FUCK
<cfy> [download]  96.2% of 65.74M at   91.84k/s ETA 00:27
<cfy> youtube-dl 下载速度90k/s...
<imadper> cfy: 出新的av了?
<cfy> imadper: ....
<cfy> imadper: 没....
<cfy> imadper: 我不下那种...youtube还能下av的?!
<imadper> cfy: 不清楚... av是啥?
<imadper> cfy: av不是audio/vedio吗?
<imadper> cfy: 音视频呗...
<cfy> imadper: ^^
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 岛国人用英语通假字的
<imadper> mea
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 没理解...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: Adult Video
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ... 这个呀... 这个我知道...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 手贱设置启动进入字符界面不知道怎样进入x-window http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386044 有谁知道怎样在终端该过来？？？？？？？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 NM2012 — 2012-09-04 12:12
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 初中就知道了...  我很纯洁...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: :)
<MeaCulpa> 岛国人二
<imadper> palomino|working: momo
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 imadper 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<imadper> tenzu: momo
<tenzu> imadper: yooooooooooo
<imadper> tenzu: 啥???
<tenzu> imadper: 没啥
 * tenzu 吃饭
 * imadper 我擦, 做个硬盘的广告, 至于把时序图都给贴上去吗?
<zuriaake1> i am here
 * jusss frigg是谁
<zuriaake1> 我也想知道
<jusss> Oooops: 有个叫frigg的我一上线就ctcp version我
<zuriaake1> me too
<mayli> jusss: zuriaake1 是个防spam的bot
<mosesofmason> ~frigg@freenode/utility-bot/frigg * freenode utility bot, replaces freenode-connect
<zuriaake1> mayli: 原来如此
<zuriaake1> erc没注意，pidgin特别明显
 * mayli 求不动config一句话屏蔽irssi的JOINS/PARTS
<jusss> mayli: 那为啥要version
<mayli> jusss: 看你是不是正常的irc客户端
<jusss> mayli: 如果不是呢
<jusss> mayli: 如果是自己写的bot呢？而且是不会返回version信息的bot
<mayli> jusss: 如果是某些著名的spammer，就会被强制踢掉
<jusss> mayli: spam跟客户端有关系吗
<jusss> mayli: 总不能有人用xchat spam就把所有xchat都踢掉吧
<bepop> linux下有没有办法用facetime
<mayli> bepop: 貌似没有
<imadper> huntxu: http://www.maht0x0r.net/library/computing/practicalcommonlisp.pdf
<imadper> huntxu: 不知道是不是合法的.
<imadper> huntxu: ps. 你真的用vim来写cl?
 * jusss jay-z eminem renegade
 * MeaCulpa 有个人在facebook问:"what's the name you most frequently use for you counter variable when coding? [any language]"
<MeaCulpa> mine is 'c', and it's a nested loop, the inner counter is 'y'"
 * MeaCulpa 回答 "DescriptiveDistinctiveAndAsLongAsItCanBe cos I use vim's completion"
<imadper> adam8157: s390x里面的ppc, 没有定义 __WORD
<imadper> adam8157: __WORDSIZE  没有定义诶...
<imadper> adam8157: 这怎么办...
<adam8157> imadper: s390x里的ppc?
<imadper> adam8157: 这真的是ppc吗?
<adam8157> imadper: s390和ppc是不同的东西啊
<adam8157> imadper: 摸家里好多架构的, 你太小看它了
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 好想参观下s390x
<imadper> adam8157: 我现在想知道他究竟可以处理多少位...
<adam8157> imadper: s390 是31位, s390x是64位
<adam8157> wzssyqa: 我们看不到实体机, 都是远程的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: imadper 那是mainframe小弟弟
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: imadper 妖货~
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: gaoji
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 为啥, bug在s390x下面不存在... 我看那个vma的问题, 是个体系结构无关的呀...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 至少, 修复的patch看起来跟体系结构无关...
<onlylove> http://arts.51job.com/arts/05/396540.html
<kk> onlylove,啥网址y [面试]如果面试官和你谈感情
<onlylove> 这世界还有这种二货
<onlylove> 纯粹找抽
<imadper> onlylove: 真正面试, 没人跟你聊这些... 大家都很忙
 * hamo_notail 基席今天哪玩去了？
<cherrot> imadper: HR会聊这个……
<imadper> cherrot: hr....
<cherrot> imadper: 你让他聊技术他也不懂啊。。
<imadper> cherrot: 一般会聊你想不想在这个城市发展之类的吧?
<cherrot> imadper: 还会聊我的女朋友。。。
<imadper> cherrot: ..... 女hr?
<imadper> cherrot: 看上你了
 * hamo_notail 我还木有被HR面过...
<cherrot> imadper: 30多岁的女老虎
<imadper> hamo_notail: 你一直期待吧?
<imadper> cherrot: 恩, 快去满足他
<cherrot> imadper: 没兴趣。。内推你去满足她好了 lol
<\rs> cherrot: hr都聊什麼了？
<hamo_notail> imadper: ...
<hamo_notail> imadper: 看长相
<cherrot> \rs: 时间久远，记不太多了。 有考研打算、职业规划（设定一个情景问你的态度）、女朋友……
<imadper> hamo_notail: 扯! 你之前不都是听声音的吗?!
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 弄了一上午了！下载的iso文件不能启动！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386052 下了好几个ISO文件了，里面都有两个session文件，虚拟机安装提示没得启动盘， 搜了下，说是下成桌面版的了，后来下的“alternate”版中也是两个session文件， 跟网上介绍的12.04 …
<\rs> cherrot: 不是面試？
<hamo_notail> imadper: 面HR当然要看长相了...貌似你是在说wchang...别跟着蛋蛋他们胡说
<imadper> \rs: hr面
<imadper> hamo_notail: 毛线! 你之前不是连winne都不放过吗? 绝对是靠的声音
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 只有天知道...18M北京也许有人知道，我表示怀疑...
<hamo_notail> imadper: winne是谁？为啥我都不知道？
<imadper> hamo_notail: 不是我们的hr吗?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: .... ...
<hamo_notail> imadper: 我不知道...
<cherrot> \rs: 是面试啊
<imadper> hamo_notail: 装!
<MeaCulpa> hamo_notail: 你们那里的长相如何？
<hamo_notail> MeaCulpa: 啥？
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 度娘啊亲
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 也是阿，一定不错的
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: hamo_notail 天天蹲度娘那指路呢
<hamo_notail> cherrot: ...
<\rs> cherrot: 也是rh?
<onlylove> winne是谁？
<hamo_notail> MeaCulpa: ...
 * hamo_notail ...
<cherrot> \rs: 我不是帽帽的 是另一只企鹅……
<huntxu> imdiot: 在线看的
<huntxu> imadper: ……
<huntxu> imadper: ^
<imadper> huntxu: 在线干嘛... 直接打印出来呀!
<onlylove> 没有专业打印机吧
<onlylove> 惠普的photosmart什么的凑合用
<MeaCulpa> http://m.sohu.com/n/352280435/?page=1&image_mode=b&_smuid=AMqeLkW7xjoG9abLjPi5nW&v=2
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y 京东商品广告照片尺度大 工商局称或涉嫌违法-科技频道-手机搜狐
<MeaCulpa> 真无聊...
<ercvi> test
<kk> ercvi, 点点点.  ㍥ 
 * adam8157 装好后就没重启过...  13:42:09 up 94 days, 19:38,  2 users,  load average: 0.86, 0.81, 0.84
<archl> 不论去哪里，我都能堵塞马桶。
<archl> 全世界马桶质量都不好
<adam8157> - -!
 * cherrot ....
<roylez> hamo_notail: 黑毛没尾巴
<hamo_notail> archl: 能力强，天生丽质难自弃啊...
<hamo_notail> roylez: 无把席
 * hamo_notail ...
<cfy> hamo_notail: bye bye
<archl> 。。。
 * cherrot 主席威武 主席霸气
<roylez> cherrot: 那必须的
 * hamo_notail ...
 * hamo_notail 何苦...
<palomino|working> 恨天无把，恨地无环 , hamo_notail
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * hamo_notail momo palomino|working 
<roylez> palomino|working: 丫看渣玄幻小说了吧
<palomino|working> 在有渣玄幻小说之前就知道这句了 , roylez
 * hamo_notail 都是gaoji人啊
<roylez> hamo_notail: 话说回来，js弄了没？
<hamo_notail> roylez: 右上角的计数貌似不准...为啥老是1
<hamo_notail> roylez: 必然的啊
<hamo_notail> roylez: 哥代码写的好，不用怎么改，修了个bug
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 好好学, 学好了给你介绍h1b
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 高手this...
<roylez> hamo_notail: 瞎说
<tenzu> 主席万岁
<roylez> hamo_notail: 你多回复几个给我看看
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽威武
<adam8157> tenzu: 授授
 * hamo_notail 赶紧去多撸上回复主席的帖子！
<hamo_notail> tenzu: 受受
<ercvi> roylez: /quit
<tenzu> 多撸...
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当千岁
<tenzu> hamo_notail: 黑毛百岁
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
 * hamo_notail 貌似就百岁这个最靠谱...有句古话说的好：X年的王八X年的龟...lol
<roylez> hamo_notail: 百岁就是挂了
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 百岁是死了的意思
<adam8157> roylez: 握手
<hamo_notail> ....
<roylez> hamo_notail: 你语文白学了
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 你语文白学了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 看那些aix dev写的pl真麻烦
<hamo_notail> roylez: adam8157  我是少数民族，不清楚你们汉族的语法...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我相信这帮人不会有code review的吧
 * cherrot 我好像看懂了什么。。。cc adam8157 roylez 
<roylez> hamo_notail: 你啥族的？
<hamo_notail> roylez: 大回族
<roylez> hamo_notail: 神马是大回族？
<hamo_notail> roylez: 回族
<roylez> hamo_notail: 你吃猪肉么？
<hamo_notail> adam8157:  roylez  cherrot MeaCulpa   http://dooloo.info/p/Q3O  这个太凶残了
<kk> hamo_notail,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 中国好声音弱爆了，看D8人如何凶残《High歌》
<hamo_notail> roylez: 必然不啊
<roylez> hamo_notail: 大蛔虫
<roylez> hamo_notail: 我最恨回回不吃猪肉了
<huntxu> roylez: 傻乐
<hamo_notail> roylez: 为啥？这不是少杀一些你的同类么...
<hamo_notail> huntxu: http://dooloo.info/p/Q3O 胡子胡子..听这个
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 拒绝
<roylez> hamo_notail: 恩，都是尔等的神
<adam8157> roylez: 怎么可能... 回回认为猪脏而已
<hamo_notail> roylez: 神你妹...别听那些不懂的人胡说...猪在伊斯兰教是肮脏的...
<adam8157> Oooops: 小e, 你来啦
<roylez> hamo_notail: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjM0MzkxMDQ=.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y no pork RK house—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 回族==穆斯林？
<hamo_notail> huntxu: no
<roylez> huntxu: 恩。打圣战的时候我第一个毙了 hamo_notail
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 是不是所有回族都信伊斯兰教啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 维护代妈的和做版本的是同一个dev
 * adam8157 苦逼的猪, 三大亚伯拉罕教都觉得他脏..
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 那不吃猪肉是伊斯兰教的信仰还是回族的做法？
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 回族就是信伊斯兰教的汉人
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 正解
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 世界上没有回族
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 回族不是自然民族
<palomino|working> 那汉族信伊斯兰教的咋办?
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 我该信谁...求科普...
<roylez> palomino|working: 汉族不信伊斯兰教，信了就是回族
<huntxu> 依据这个概念，应该没有信伊斯兰教的汉族...
<palomino|working> =_= , roylez
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 不怎么办，回族是世袭的信，汉人不能随便加入，否则我就加入高考+10分了
<palomino|working> 可是国家不承认 , roylez
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 求科普
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 求辟谣
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 你又犯了高中数学错误
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 充分条件和必要条件
<roylez> palomino|working: 你讨个回民老婆，你就明白了
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 回族只是一部分信伊斯兰教的汉人而已
<palomino|working> 上回碰上EA的一个人，就不是回族，但信伊斯兰教 , roylez
 * huntxu 等 hamo_notail 解释...
<roylez> palomino|working: 那是个 2
 * adam8157 一个多月前才主持了个关于宗教的talk
<huntxu> adam8157: 那你来解释下
<MeaCulpa> 反正国家不让半路入回族，否则加分，生娃娃，都废了
<adam8157> huntxu: 信伊斯兰教的汉族早先聚集之后称自己是回族
<roylez> palomino|working: 有时候我玩三国杀，觉得角色除了主公、忠臣、反贼、内奸之外，还有一种就是 2
<cherrot> 回族不是成吉思汗时代被强制迁徙到内地的中东伊斯兰教徒么
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 回族是血统，很早以前的民族融合，一部分人传承的血统
<palomino|working> ..... , roylez
<palomino|working> 您还玩三国杀呀 , roylez
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 信伊斯兰教的叫 穆斯林
<roylez> palomino|working: 100多级了
<palomino|working> :o
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 那回族有不信伊斯兰教的？
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 有啊
 * adam8157 所以存在不信伊斯兰的回族和信伊斯兰的汉族
<roylez> palomino|working: 下次你来上海，我请你吃烧烤
<tenzu> 牛羊肉就是比猪肉好吃
<palomino|working> :o , roylez
<lainme> tenzu: +1
<palomino|working> 好阿，等我退休的
<hamo_notail> tenzu: +1
<roylez> adam8157: 存在毛...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_notail: 要说血统，汉人自己在回族形成的那个年代也不纯了
<tenzu> lainme: 囡囡女子
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 猪肉产量高...
<palomino|working> 羊肉好吃，牛肉么。。差点
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 那不信伊斯兰教的回族就没有穆斯林的禁忌了么？
<roylez> adam8157: 不信伊斯兰的回族是假少数民族。信伊斯兰的汉族是纯 2
<hamo_notail> MeaCulpa: 这种东西没有深究的...传承的东西...
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 还不如鸡肉好吃
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 鸡肉产量应该更高吧, 我猜的
<MeaCulpa> hamo_notail: 恩
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 是阿，鸡肉，但是是在现代才高
<roylez> palomino|working: 放屁。马肉最好吃了
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 鸡肉在古代，是散养的
<palomino|working> .....
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 是的...信教才有禁忌，但是回族比较特别是全族信教的，一般生下来就信了，跟英国人信上帝一样...
<palomino|working> 马肉超难吃
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 而且鸡肉风险高阿
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 那倒是, 非机械化养殖的时候还是猪出肉
 * hamo_notail 喜欢鸡
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 一旦瘟鸡了就全挂
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 大概明白了... = =
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 我比較喜歡吃 羊肉 和 牛肉 ，，
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 霍金不信上帝
 * adam8157 "14:03  * hamo_notail 喜欢鸡"
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 貌似中国人传统肉食是羊肉
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 总有特例...
 * adam8157 喜欢羊肉
<huntxu> adam8157: 相比你的言论，我还是信 hamo_notail 这种原生回族的解释...
<tenzu> RT 14:04  >>> adam8157 "14:03  * hamo_notail 喜欢鸡"
 * lainme 喜欢鱼
<adam8157> huntxu: 我和他的解释没差啊
 * MeaCulpa 喜欢牛
 * MeaCulpa 吃拖拉机
<hamo_notail> ...
<palomino|working> .....
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 铁齿铜牙
<palomino|working> 好牙口
<roylez> .....
<roylez> 超重口
 * jusss RT 14.05 14:05 <@tenzu> RT 14:04  >>> adam8157 "14:03  * hamo_notail 喜欢鸡"
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 吃牛肉就等于吃拖拉机...
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 没看出来你还是古典范儿
 * hamo_notail 嚓...还能RT...
<lainme> 怎么做到的RT
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 也就进几十年才可吃...北方少数民族也许吃的稍多，吃产奶机
<tenzu> lainme: 手动
<lainme> jusss: tenzu 辛苦了
<if_else> nokia n9 有刷 andriod 的兄台吗？
<MeaCulpa> if_else: ... 逆天
<jusss> lainme: 不辛苦只是选中后shit insert下
<roylez> if_else: 钱多烧的啊
<mayli> if_else: 不稳定
<if_else> roylez: 我已经后悔鸟 ...
<if_else> mayli: 兄，有多残
<roylez> if_else: lol
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄 ？
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 弟？
<adam8157> if_else: 兄, 快递给我, 你另外买个新的就好了
<jusss> lainme: 刚才把shift达成shit了。。。
<if_else> adam8157: 兄，你现在用啥子？
<mayli> if_else: 用了你就知道，对于一个手机该接电话的时候结果系统Crash就悲剧了
<MeaCulpa> if_else: Meego刷成Android?
<adam8157> if_else: Nokia 1202
<if_else> 可以换个 google nexus 不 ？
 * hamo_notail 求Mac Book Air
<MeaCulpa> mayli: 那不是windows phone常常干的事么..
<tenzu> palomino|working: 我玩了一下dark sider 2, 感觉还不如玩波斯猴子
<if_else> adam8157: 兄，我室友也用 Nokia 1202 待机王啊，一周充一次电 ...
<palomino|working> 没玩...... , tenzu
<adam8157> if_else: 兄, 是这样
<tenzu> palomino|working: call of duty 8不错, prototype 2也没劲
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 另外的问题，汉回通婚么？或者回族和其他民族通婚么？
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 弟，求Mac Book Air...
<palomino|working> prototype2也没玩... , tenzu
<palomino|working> 有通婚的 , huntxu
<adam8157> huntxu: 一般要求对方皈依伊斯兰教之后才可以
<palomino|working> 有个哥们娶了个回族的姑娘 , huntxu
<tenzu> palomino|working: prototype玩过1的话没太大必要玩2了
<huntxu> palomino|working: 跟着一起信伊斯兰教了？
<palomino|working> 没 , huntxu
<palomino|working> 他还吃肉 , huntxu
<palomino|working> 猪肉 , huntxu
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 一般由于宗教的问题，严格的讲是不能的，因为穆斯林眼中汉族人吃猪肉所以是肮脏的...但是一般散居的没这么严格了
<palomino|working> 结果有一回老丈人来他家 , huntxu
<palomino|working> 把冰箱里的肉全扔了 , huntxu
<huntxu> palomino|working: 那姑娘受了多大的委屈啊...
<tenzu> 我曾经认识一个东北小哥, 自称回民, 因为交了个女朋友, 开始吃猪肉了
<hamo_notail> ...
<palomino|working> 估计姑娘不是坚定的信仰者吧.. , huntxu
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 散居的天主教貌似都需要信仰相同...
 * hamo_notail 这才是真爱啊...
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 在国内，天主教都是散居的...
<cherrot> hamo_notail: 终于知道乃的目的了。。。
<hamo_notail> cherrot: aha?
<tenzu> amen
<hamo_notail> tenzu: ...
<jusss> # # # # # # # # # , # # # # # # # # , # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # ...# # # # # # # # # #
<cherrot> hamo_notail: 乃找妹子是要吃肉啊。。。
<hamo_notail> cherrot: ...
<cherrot> hamo_notail: 玩笑 lol
<tenzu> hamo_notail: 我真是天主教
 * hamo_notail sarah要是回民的话，真是后悔了呢...
<jusss> 。
 * adam8157 截图
 * hamo_notail 不开宗教的玩笑...
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 你妹
<huntxu> tenzu: 女王是不是也天主教
<cherrot> hamo_notail: 恩  不开了
<cherrot> adam8157: sarah 是你们HR？
 * hamo_notail ...
<adam8157> cherrot: 他不光盯hr
<tenzu> huntxu: 我是小时候奶奶带着接受洗礼的, 女王没加入任何教派或组织
<cherrot> adam8157: 了解了。。。
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 我突然觉得，你那天是不是一直看着我们觉得我们很肮脏... = =
<huntxu> tenzu: 那能通婚么？
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 你妹
<tenzu> huntxu: 虽然奶奶非常希望孙媳妇也是天主教, 不过后来也没提这个了
<archl> tenzu:  疼疼是天主教人士？
<tenzu> archl: 嗯嗯
<archl> tenzu: 哇哦。国内少见呢，多都是新教的
<tenzu> huntxu: 似乎现在通婚很普遍了吧, 据我所知
<huntxu> tenzu: 见过不通婚的...
<hamo_notail> tenzu: 居然是天主教而不是新教的...
<tenzu> archl: 国内有, 不过不是主流
<hamo_notail> tenzu: 确实少见...
<huntxu> tenzu: 广州好多，于是勾搭与被勾搭一般都在教堂发生...
<archl> lainme
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 教堂里还能勾搭...
<onlylove> jusss: 我放弃了，就当这猫坏了
<lainme> archl: ？
<archl> 額。打錯了。
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 不是，是出了教堂不好确定...
<tenzu> huntxu: 圣家三口会一起惩罚你的
<archl> .
<hamo_notail> tenzu: 天主教也信圣家三口？
<huntxu> tenzu: 真的嘛...又要求不能通婚，那选择的范围就自然缩小到教堂里认识的人啊...
<roylez> tenzu: 这个你应该看过的吧 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac390270
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 我爸刚弄死他 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
 * hamo_notail 其实伊斯兰教也差不多...现在的清真寺都负责举办相亲大会了...
<roylez> tenzu: 一天不看个5遍，全身不舒服
<tenzu> huntxu: 有很多是通婚以后被通话为教友的吧
<tenzu> roylez: 刚看, 立马跪了
<huntxu> tenzu: 不是，见过在之前就要求一样的
<palomino|working> 也有不动声色跟着一起吃猪肉的...
<huntxu> tenzu: 同化不算，不真诚...
<palomino|working> 大学同学的研究生同学里有一个
<roylez> palomino|working: 他吃的是马肉
<palomino|working> ........
<tenzu> huntxu: 也许各地风气不同呢, 西安那里欢迎新教友的加入, 至少若干年前是这样
<huntxu> tenzu: 我会把当年有信天主教妹子喜欢我的事情说出来么哼
<archl> huntxu: 。。。
<tenzu> roylez: 我觉得我应该当ringtone
<archl> huntxu: 走到哪裏都被愛的人啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> 天主教 那些 是 三位一體 ，我門那個是 三清
<tenzu> huntxu: 你是万人迷
<hamo_notail> roylez: 你也日常啊？
<roylez> hamo_notail: 必须的
<huntxu> tenzu: 就因为信仰不同
<CyrusYzGTt> 不過 最大的boss是 大道
<tenzu> huntxu: 如果那妹子是西安的估计你就能嫁过去
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 你是帅胡嘛...
<huntxu> tenzu: 幸好你不在广东
<huntxu> tenzu: 回家转告女王, lol
<onlylove> 居然有道士？
<tenzu> hamo_notail: 帅胡...
<archl> hamo_notail: 也没胡子
<huntxu> archl: 出门前刮了
<hamo_notail> tenzu: 还没面过帅胡吧？
<archl> huntxu: 用什么刮的，干净的
<huntxu> archl: 总不能拿菜刀...
<tenzu> hamo_notail: 还木有
<huntxu> tenzu: 来吧，这周末
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 帅胡你寂寞了...
<adam8157> huntxu: 帅胡你寂寞了...
<huntxu> tenzu: hamo_notail 一直念叨着你
 * huntxu 看书！
 * hamo_notail 干活！
<tenzu> huntxu: 下周我皇阿玛和皇额娘要来看我
<tenzu> huntxu: 也许这周可以
 * adam8157 开会!
 * hamo_notail 咱们组团去面受受吧...
<archl> 。
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 同意
<archl> 。。。红帽团。。。
<palomino|working> ........
<tenzu> hamo_notail: huntxu 这周末我应该有空
<roylez> hamo_notail: ...
<huntxu> roylez: 从上海过来？
 * hamo_notail 一起把破马也面了...
<archl> roylez: 来吧。
<palomino|working> .......
<archl> roylez: 顺便吧 Meaculpa也捎来。
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 乃们换老大了呢...是他摸的...http://www.linuxeden.com/plus/view.php?aid=129469
<kk> hamo_notail ⇪ ti: 红帽任命张先民为红帽公司大中华区总裁_Linux伊甸园开源社区-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 不理他
 * adam8157 meeting
<archl> .
<archl> palomino|working: 破马，很少面基，你也跳出来吧。
<palomino|working> 等我退休的
<roylez> archl: 捎不动，太肥了
<onlylove> 可以用快递的
<roylez> archl: 破马是雌的，面啥基
<palomino|working> .......
 * palomino|working 薅主席
<archl> palomino|working: 真的是雌的？
<palomino|working> 雄马
<palomino|working> 老骥伏枥，志在千里
<roylez> archl: 变性成雄的了
<archl> palomino|working: 退休了人都四面八方了。。。
<palomino|working> 没事儿，我比你们老，退的早
<archl> 。。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 牲口是没有退休的
<palomino|working> ......
<tenzu> palomino|working: 改天我给你捎点上好的草料
<hamo_working> ....
<palomino|working> ................
 * hamo_working momo palomino|working 
 * palomino|working momo hamo_working 
<MeaCulpa> hamo_working: 18M出来的忽悠很吃香？
<MeaCulpa> hamo_working: 擦，把SUSE当家的挖来了
 * MeaCulpa 帽帽威武
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 以后hmc改装RHEL上了...
<hamo_working> MeaCulpa: NB吧...直接挖SUSE的墙角...
<hamo_working> MeaCulpa: 帽帽做事很NB呢...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 真的假的？以前都没支持过的啊
<nicol> 恩》？ 怎么回事啊？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我瞎说的，你看人家帽帽直接把SUSE的挖来了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 反正两堆shit, 捏着鼻子挑一坨便是
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 乃知道RH中国前CEO是微软来的嘛。。。
<hamo_working> gfrog: 难怪这么快就走了...
<gfrog> hamo_working: 为嘛？
<hamo_working> gfrog: 去SAP了...
<mayli> hamo_working: sap赚钱更多吧
<gfrog> hamo_working: 是么，没关注，不过我觉得那老头人儿还成，虽然作风有点国企风。
<hamo_working> gfrog: cd怎么follow symlink
<gfrog> hamo_working: 有个参数，忘记了。 @@
<MeaCulpa> hamo_working: SAP的前前去HP捞米一年
 * MeaCulpa IT大公司的高层也是轮轴忽悠
<gfrog> hamo_working: -L
 * MeaCulpa 从sales到高层都是轮轴忽悠...
<yunfan> adam8157: 你那个irssi配置的脚本呢 我要弄下
<gfrog> hamo_working: man bash search `\bcd\b`
<adam8157> yunfan: github/adam8157
<hamo_working> gfrog: gaoji
<hamo_working> adam8157: 这么快就完事了？
<adam8157> hamo_working: .
<adam8157> archl: 把jyf忘了
<gfrog> adam8157: 好迅速
<gfrog> yunfan: 胡子
<hamo_working> gfrog: 不是这个...
<adam8157> gfrog: 基本上就是说下事情, 然后有事起奏 无事退朝
<yunfan> adam8157: 还有 如何把一个用户 让他可以不用输入密码sudo?
<gfrog> hamo_working: 那不知道了，乃自己看manual吧。
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛
<yunfan> gfrog: 有毛事
<adam8157> yunfan: visudo NOPASSWORD
<gfrog> yunfan: 没毛事
<yunfan> gfrog: 没事退朝
<yunfan> adam8157: 对了 哥现在离天安门3km
<gfrog> yunfan: 恭送九千岁。 XD
<adam8157> yunfan: 进宫当九千岁了?
<archl> adam8157: 他不来啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 可以个p啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 没 公司在这附近
<archl> yunfan: 我单独去找你
<archl> yunfan:  你在哪里。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 用得着捏鼻子么？
<yunfan> -bash-4.1$ sudo visudo NOPASSWORD
<yunfan> usage: visudo [-c] [-q] [-s] [-V] [-f sudoers]
<yunfan> archl: 可以  什么时候？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 那帮吃屎的，早就自己把鼻子割了
<hamo_working> yunfan: 妹纸？
<gfrog> adam8157: 是NOPASSWD呢。
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃记错了。 man sudoers cc yunfan
<MeaCulpa> roylez: adam8157 升级了把neocomplete cache, 糊了...
<imadper> huntxu: 你在哪儿看得那本programming erlang?
<imadper> huntxu: 给个link
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我好久没用这玩意了...
<imadper> huntxu: 我这里只有 concurrent programming in Erlang
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你回归ctrl-P了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<tenzu> hamo_working: 你不认识小江?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: c-p / c-x c-l / c-x c-k / c-x c-f 这几个够了
<hamo_working> tenzu: 小江？
<archl> yunfan: 你什么时候有空。。。
<tenzu> hamo_working: 就是yunfan啊, jyf
<hamo_working> yunfan: 你是jyf啊...
<tenzu> hamo_working: 你命里注定gaoji
 * hamo_working ...
 * hamo_working T_T
 * hamo_working 注定孤独一辈子啊...
<adam8157> hamo_working: 你命里注定gaoji
<gfrog> hamo_working: 乃不是还有多撸呢
<huntxu> imadper: 实体书
<imadper> huntxu: 看完借我....  穷....
<huntxu> ...
<yunfan> archl: 我周末有空
<yunfan> hamo_working: 擦 这就是我名字吗
<yunfan> hamo_working: yunfan => yf
<imadper> gfrog: 可能 hamo_working 已经无j可撸了...
<gfrog> imadper: test 象
<kk> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • ubuntu tar 备份 还原的问题~~求高手~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386063 tar -cvpzf /media/backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media / 用上边的这个命令 备份完 在另一台机器下scp -r 远程复制过来 再 tar -xvpzf /media/backup.tgz -C /  …
<gfrog> imadper: 竟然关了 XD
<cfy> roylez: 这不是emacs的键绑定么?
<imadper> gfrog: 关了, 有时间再写... 现在忙...
<Madper|Working> palomino|working: momo
<gfrog> imadper: 最简单的workaround 就是加上一个随机数
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 Madper|Working 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<archl> yunfan: 。。。
<archl> yunfan: 好吧。
<yunfan> archl: 怎么说？
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • ubuntu系统下的RegCM4区域气候模式问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386070 请问：有谁在学习这个模式吗？求中文版的指导手册。 统计信息: 发表于 由 木匠罗 — 2012-09-04 15:35
<zibert> 没有
<zibert> 有英文版就行了呗
<archl> jyfl987: 额。就是说有时间
<jyfl987> archl: 怕你没时间
<archl> jyfl987: 额。没想到在北京待2周。
<lolicon> 问一下
<lolicon> 给 /sys 下面的东西写入设置之后，用不用 close(fd)
<Madper|Working> lolicon: 要. 虽说其实不close, 也不会有太大的问题...
<lolicon> Madper|Working: 什么意思
<archl> ofan: 。。。mac os x的默认中文显示效果不好啊。
<Madper|Working> lolicon: 要close的.
<Madper|Working> archl: 看久了就习惯了...
<lolicon> Madper|Working: 我想弄个 deamon 隔一段时间就调一下 /sys 里面的参数。我想能不能不用每次都 open & close
<Madper|Working> lolicon: deamon? 不关的话, 你要修改你的文件指针就行了
<lolicon> Madper|Working: 什么意思？
<Madper|Working> lolicon: ... 你用什么语言写?
<lolicon> 写错了应该是 daemon
<lolicon> Madper|Working: 如果是C呢
<Madper|Working> lolicon: 你修改之后, 你的指针往后移动了呀... 你不关闭直接继续写, 是写到后面去了...
<lolicon> Madper|Working: seek （0） ？
<Madper|Working> lolicon: man 2 lseek
<lolicon> Madper|Working: 其实我往里面写东西，要什么时候才生效。例如我写个1000，怎么告诉内核我就是写1000，而不是待会还有个0呢？
<Madper|Working> lolicon: 你写入之后调用fflush吧
<Madper|Working> lolicon: 忘了文件是什么缓冲类型了...
<lolicon> Madper|Working: flush 之后 seek 回到文件头吗？
<Madper|Working> gfrog_: 蛙蛙, 文件是什么缓冲类型?
<Madper|Working> lolicon: 不呀... 这个没关系吧...
<Madper|Working> gfrog_: 蛙蛙...
<gfrog_coding> Madper|Working: 啥？
<gfrog_coding> Madper|Working: 啥啥？
<Madper|Working> gfrog_coding: c语言, 写入文件, 是什么缓冲类型? 行缓冲吗也是?
<gfrog_coding> Madper|Working: 不清楚。没细研究过
<Madper|Working> gfrog_coding: 还是块儿缓冲?
<Madper|Working> gfrog_coding: 还有蛙蛙不知道的...
<gfrog_coding> Madper|Working: 呸
<Madper|Working> lolicon: 那你还是自己fflush吧
<jyfl987> archl: 好吧 周末见我
<jzmer> 蛙?
<onlyhate> 美国宪法有将某某主义写进去的吗
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/204297.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y “果粉”纪念乔布斯 欲让孩子姓乔_cnBeta 人物 - Steve Jobs_cnBeta.COM
<palomino|working> 匿名人士 发表于 2012-09-04 14:11:40
<palomino|working>     孩子他母亲知道为什么姓乔
<ofan> palomino|working: 啥意思？
<jzmer> onlyhate: 什么意思?
<gfrog_coding> palomino|working: 自古评论出cnbeta啊
<jzmer> cnbeta?早都不看了
 * hamo_working 尼玛！我真想骂街了
<gfrog_coding> hamo_working: 街肿么得罪乃了？
 * hamo_working 一个拿了special offer的人写的程序跟傻逼一样！
<Madper|Working> hamo_working: 怎么了, 蛤蛤?
<hamo_working> Madper|Working: 发泄一下
<Madper|Working> hamo_working: 你过去教育一下他嘛~
<gfrog_coding> hamo_working: 人家不是靠写程序吃饭的
 * hamo_working 据说拿了25+/y的薪水...尼玛了逼
 * hamo_working 应届生
<Madper|Working> hamo_working: 就是因为别人都是会写程序拿得offer, 他是不会写程序拿得offer, 所以才叫special offer
<hamo_working> gfrog_coding: ...
 * hamo_working 哎...
<gfrog_coding> hamo_working: 黑毛儿乃是不是很不平衡啊。
<gfrog_coding> hamo_working: 务必淡定哦。 把代码写的像狗屎一样其实也挺好。特别是在国企
<hamo_working> gfrog_coding: 倒真不是不平衡...我要是不碰他的东西这辈子我也懒得理他...
<Madper|Working> hamo_working: 想想那些公务员, 屁都不会... 一个个活得都比我们好. 就不会对那个special纠结了
<ofan> http://www.google.com/gwt/x?u=http%3A%2F%2Fsolidot.org.feedsportal.com%2Fc%2F33236%2Ff%2F556826%2Fpr%2F%2Fs%2F22fa8fdf%2Fl%2F0Linternet0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F120C0A90C0A20C0A6132150Gamp0Pfrom0Frss%2Fstory01.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国国家防火墙开始审查eMule eD2k服务
 * gfrog_coding 见过在生产代码里变量命名写成s ss sss ssss这样的。
<palomino|working> 我们这儿原来有个写成_ __ ___ ____ , gfrog_coding
<lainme> ofan: 可以短点么
 * hamo_working 都是牛逼啊...
<gfrog_coding> palomino|working 碉堡了
<Madper|Working> gfrog_coding: 我刚给ltp写的代码就是_____000  _____00O ____0O0
<palomino|working> .....
<hamo_working> Madper|Working: ...
<jyfl987> hamo_working: 谁拿25+/day?
<gfrog_coding> Madper|Working: 我去cc给 adam8157 让他打死你
<Madper|Working> gfrog_coding: 不怕!
<ofan> lainme: 复制过来就这么长。。
<hamo_working> jyfl987: 25W+/year
<jyfl987> hamo_working: 谁啊
<Madper|Working> gfrog_coding: 他不订阅ltp的list吧.
<hamo_working> jyfl987: 你不知道...我一个同事
<ofan> hamo_working: 为啥给他special offer？
<hamo_working> ofan: 我怎么知道...
<jyfl987> hamo_working: 你现在还在百度？
<hamo_working> ofan: 还没毕业的硕士生
<ofan> 难道他跟我重名了？
<hamo_working> jyfl987: 嗯
<jyfl987> hamo_working: 那你多少一年？百万呢
<hamo_working> jyfl987: 毛...我就一个普通本科生的价
<ofan> hamo_working: 搞研究的？
<hamo_working> ofan: 不是，跟我一个部门
<gfrog_coding> Madper|Working: 那cc给Casper
<ofan> 啥部门
<ofan> 名校？
<jyfl987> hamo_working: 可以悄悄的告诉我
<Madper|Working> gfrog_coding: 他现在应该已经看到了...
<gfrog_coding> Madper|Working: 。。。
<jyfl987> hamo_working: 你肯定也有20w了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 只有C这种原始语言，码农才会偷懒写很短的变量民
<MeaCulpa> s/名/民
<hamo_working> jyfl987: 真没有...
 * gfrog_coding 不扯淡，继续抠腚，给写好的代码加注释加log加try-except block加docstring
<jyfl987> hamo_working: 胡说 你肯定有 拿工资条来阿可能
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 抑或是码农的编辑器太烂，我那怕是临时循环变量，都用老长的变量，搜起来方便，vim completion没压力
<hamo_working> jyfl987: ...
 * gfrog_coding 实现功能用1行，其他辅助代码能写20行。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 恭喜你，这才是境界
<ofan> hamo_working: 他到底干什么的啊
<hamo_working> gfrog_coding: grep怎么或？
<jyfl987> hamo_working: 前途不大
<hamo_working> ofan: 没干啥，就是在这边先实习了半年多...然后就拿了个这个
<gfrog_coding> hamo_working: 或？ 没干过
<ofan> 。。那我也得去读个master？
<gfrog_coding> hamo_working: 问酷啪叔儿啊
<hamo_working> adam8157: Madper|Working grep怎么在两个正则间或？
<hamo_working> MeaCulpa: 酷胖叔，^^^^
<Madper|Working> egrep?
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 但是这么写严重感脚投入跟产出不成正比啊。
<ofan> hamo_working: 那为啥这么高
<ofan> 有啥特长？
<hamo_working> ofan: 我怎么知道...又不是我发工资...
<ofan> 。。
<Madper|Working> hamo_working: egrep直接就可以呀... 或者 grep -e
<ofan> 你问问呗
<hamo_working> Madper|Working: 怎么搞？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 那是你的公司破
<Madper|Working> hamo_working: 你试试:  echo "time" | egrep "s|i"
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 嗯，对。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 老哥我作码农的时候，生产力是考察LOC, 不是SLOC
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 我那时候，注释算进工作凉的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 我们的注释都写的像故事书
<ofan> 当然要算
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 日企嘛
<ofan> 。。。
<hamo_working> Madper|Working: 不行，我是要在两个字符串之间或
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 其实我们更奇葩，工作量用patch数算 @@
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 逼我几行修改就一个patch。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 擦，那我一步一diff...
<Madper|Working> hamo_working: 你给例子我
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 恩，我有个.func 在github 加个空格就push一下...
<\rs> gfrog_coding: hamo_working: 昨天看這個了嗎？ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arnold_Lobel
<kk> \rs ⇪ t: Arnold Lobel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 碉堡了。
<hamo_working> MeaCulpa: 就是有个文件3行，aaa,bbb,ccc这三行,我想把aaa和bbb都找出来
<MeaCulpa> hamo_working: ?
<Madper|Working> hamo_working: 三行? 不同行的?  那grep难... 考虑perl不?
 * MeaCulpa 思维条约了，蛤蟆在说什么？和基蛙说的有关系么？
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 没关
<ofan> http://www.google.com/gwt/x?u=http%3A%2F%2Fsolidot.org.feedsportal.com%2Fc%2F33236%2Ff%2F556826%2Fpr%2F%2Fs%2F2302e965%2Fl%2F0Llinux0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F120C0A90C0A30C0A82420A0A0Gamp0Pfrom0Frss%2Fstory01.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Solidot | Linus Torvalds回应Miguel de Icaza的桌面言论
<huntxu> hamo_working: echo -e "aaa\nbbb\nccc" | grep -E "aaa|bbb"
<hamo_working> Madper|Working: 对啊，不同行，我主要是想保持行的关系
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 就是有个文件3行，aaa,bbb,ccc这三行,我想把aaa和bbb都找出来
<huntxu> hamo_working: 为毛我可以...
<ofan> gnome渣渣
<hamo_working> huntxu: 我试试
<MeaCulpa> egrep阿...
<MeaCulpa> Madper|Working: perl你个头...
 * gfrog_coding 感觉思维要错乱。迅速退散。
<Oooops> 又咋了？ MeaCulpa
<Madper|Working> MeaCulpa: 他想都找到?
<Oooops> Madper|Working: 掐他。支持
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: hamo_working> MeaCulpa: 就是有个文件3行，aaa,bbb,ccc这三行,我想把aaa和bbb都找出来 居然有人说perl...
<Oooops> 看一个破片子。唉。
<hamo_working> Oooops: 蚯蚓神
<Oooops> grep -v
<MeaCulpa> Madper|Working: huntxu不是说了，grep阿
<Oooops> hamo_working: 乖蛤蟆
<Oooops> 真可爱
<MeaCulpa> hamo_working: 你该学名吧，中华大蟾蜍
<\rs> gfrog_coding: hamo_working: Frog and Toad
<gfrog_coding> huntxu: 胡须，git有帅方法把一个commit拆成俩嘛？
<huntxu> gfrog_coding: reset掉再add = =
<gfrog_coding> huntxu: 好吧。。。
<Madper|Working> gfrog_coding: 加个空格再commit一次...
<gfrog_coding> Madper|Working: 啥？
<ofan> gfrog_coding: add -i ?
<Madper|Working> gfrog_coding: 随便找个文件, 加个空格. 就可以再commit一次...
<gfrog_coding> Madper|Working: 骚年，这样改的diff就是一个空格。
<Madper|Working> gfrog_coding: 这个是刚才 MeaCulpa 给的方法...
<hamo_working> gfrog_coding: 正好算工作量嘛
<gfrog_coding> ofan: -i大概不好使，我已经把diff都commit进一个commit了。
<Madper|Working> gfrog_coding: 而且我觉得这个方法很好...
<gfrog_coding> hamo_working: Madper|Working @@
<huntxu> gfrog_coding: 按commit数么？
<\rs> 不如交換兩個類的位置
<huntxu> gfrog_coding: 故意写错格式，或者弄错变量名，然后一处一处改 lol
 * gfrog_coding 目前的方法是git show > file, 删去一部分要保留在原commit的，patch -R < file, git commit --amend, patch < file, git add, git commit
 * gfrog_coding 麻烦暴了呢。
<Madper|Working> \rs: gaoji...
<gfrog_coding> huntxu: 嗯，我决定把commit数搞得多些 lol
<ofan> gfrog_coding: 那还不容易？
<gfrog_coding> huntxu: 这样发pull request会被骂死的。
<huntxu> gfrog_coding: reset啊，不加--hard就行了
<gfrog_coding> huntxu: 要神不知鬼不觉
<gfrog_coding> huntxu: 哦，有道理。
<Madper|Working> gfrog_coding: 写个脚本, 用inotify检测. 给vim加个hook, 每输入一个字符, 就自动保存. 然后生成一个patch
<ofan> 改了后不测试就commit,一看丫拼错一单词，改完了再commit一次
<huntxu> Madper|Working: 要能用才能算一个patch...
<huntxu> Madper|Working: 只是功能可以不完善
<gfrog_coding> ofan: Madper|Working 乃们都直接push到主代码库吧？ 俺这里还有一层层review呢
<huntxu> Madper|Working: 但是你这种会连编译都不过的patch怎么能算呢。。。
<ofan> gfrog_coding: 不是直接的
<jzmer> #ubuntu-jp
<Madper|Working> huntxu: 这倒是....
<gfrog_coding> ofan: 总之要神不知鬼不觉的话，只能花心思把一步步都拆开才行。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<sulit> 真好
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • debian 6.0.5安装爱壁纸deb包，提示缺少pyside! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386082 论坛里 百度上，谷歌都 搜索不出个结果来，只来发帖了。（还没试过360搜索，我看还是免了吧） 实在找不到安装pyside的方法。debian的软件中心和新立得里都没有。 各位亲，求姐！求 …
 * MeaCulpa 第一次知道fmt这个好东东...
<sulit> 我还不知道呢
<gebjgd> ofan: 我了个去 下载gta4 用了1夜 才0.7%
<gebjgd> ofan: 我还是直接去买了
<sulit> crontab才是好东西
<sulit> 就这个好用
<tenzu> gebjgd: gta4 神马Liberty city那个?
<gebjgd> tenzu: 恩
<gebjgd> tenzu: 我看了 网上10欧
<MeaCulpa> sulit: crontab弱暴了
<gebjgd> tenzu: 还是买正版值。。
<MeaCulpa> sulit: 还不如自己写循环呢~~
<tenzu> gebjgd: 感觉没啥意思, 剧情也有点短, 而且gay那个DLC实在是不喜欢
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 偶们这里连VCS都不用...
<sulit> MeaCulpa: 系统级别的计划任务
<Madper|Working> gfrog_coding: 我这里不是直接push... 我是发到ltp的ml上面...
<sulit> MeaCulpa: 很好用的
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 那用啥？
<sulit> MeaCulpa: 是啊
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: sulit crontab 自己写循环弱爆了。 还不如用闹钟手动呢
<gfrog_coding> Madper|Working: 那乃随便起变量名不会被kick？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: :)
<sulit> ^_^
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 啥都不用吧...只有作开发的才用...
<Madper|Working> gfrog_coding: 还行吧... 我的变量名都是这样的: +	int i, r, lc;
<Madper|Working> +	void *m;
<MeaCulpa> Madper|Working: ... 我都 int i_ThisIsForLoop
<sulit> 笑脸还是这个好，^_^
<Madper|Working> MeaCulpa: ... 太费劲了...
<sulit> 多喜庆！
<MeaCulpa> Madper|Working: 变量名为啥要短...越常越好，代码量阿
<Madper|Working> MeaCulpa: 太容易超过80个字符...
<MeaCulpa> Madper|Working: 写一次，以后靠completion, 搜索起来方便
<MeaCulpa> Madper|Working: 行数多更好~~
<Madper|Working> MeaCulpa: 不是, 是一行很容易就超了
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛，我裆把feedburner干掉了...
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 很早之前的事了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你不翻墙的
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 干掉好久了。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> .......
<roylez> gfrog_coding: 抠腚的基蛙
 * palomino|working tf roylez 
<archl> 额。
<archl> 我好失败。
<gfrog_coding> roylez: 嘟噜席
<gebjgd> archl: 你才知道
<archl> gebjgd: 一直知道。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你那个，迅雷离线下载，那么多代码？？ 干啥的？可以直接找到url?
<gebjgd> archl: 终于醒悟了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: lainme gfrog_coding 一直没察觉
 * Madper|Working 买l91, 有一起买的没?
<gebjgd> Madper|Working: l91是啥
<Madper|Working> gebjgd: 电池
<gebjgd> Madper|Working: 啥电池？
<Madper|Working> gebjgd: 5号
<gebjgd> Madper|Working: 按摩棒的电池？
<gebjgd> Madper|Working: 被我猜中了
<sulit> 我表示震惊
<gebjgd> Madper|Working: 直接买sanyo的 envelop
<palomino|working> .......
<Madper|Working> gebjgd: å¼±
<sulit> 还自慰棒的电池
 * hamo_working momo gfrog_coding 
 * hamo_working momo Madper|Working 
 * hamo_working momo adam8157 
 * hamo_working momo MeaCulpa 
 * hamo_working momo palomino|working 
 * hamo_working 就不摸主席
<gebjgd> Madper|Working: 弱？ 你知道那个电池有什么好处么
<Madper|Working> gebjgd: 充电之后一年不用, 电量基本还是满的
<tenzu> Madper|Working: 我需要7号电池
<gebjgd> Madper|Working: 对
<Madper|Working> tenzu: l92
<archl> gebjgd: 买不起那样的
<gebjgd> Madper|Working: l92有什么优势？
<tenzu> Madper|Working: 靠谱么?
<Madper|Working> gebjgd: 用完就扔. 不用充电. 便宜.
<Madper|Working> tenzu: 当然了... 我的剃须刀, 用的l91, 一年半了... 每次打开的时候声音都是嗡嗡的! 电量还是很足!
<MeaCulpa> ..
<MeaCulpa> Madper|Working: 米多
<gebjgd> Madper|Working: 典型的大国崛起的子民
 * MeaCulpa 一向冷兵器
<tenzu> Madper|Working: 平邮要10块, 跪了
<Madper|Working> tenzu: 所以我来这里组对买...
 * huntxu 同冷兵器
<Madper|Working> MeaCulpa: 我穷...
<tenzu> Madper|Working: 我只要2节7号
<Madper|Working> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> Madper|Working: 穷就更应该买充电的
<MeaCulpa> Madper|Working: 穷就应该如我，用刀片
<gebjgd> Madper|Working: 绝对比买干电池强
<Madper|Working> tenzu: 买多了, 然后给你的跳蛋什么的也用上l92呗
<Madper|Working> MeaCulpa: 我擦, 我现在脸上还有我刮破之后留下的疤呢...
<Madper|Working> gebjgd: 不一定吧...
<gebjgd> Madper|Working: 一定
<MeaCulpa> Madper|Working: 还有更穷的，用镊子一个个...
<Madper|Working> gebjgd: 爱老婆一组加充电器, 上百了
<roylez> Madper|Working: 我以为你刮胡子用棍儿刮呢 cc gfrog_coding
<Madper|Working> gebjgd: 我100节l91, 用个十年
<gebjgd> Madper|Working: 所以说你是大国撅起的子民么
<Madper|Working> roylez: 这.... 主席.... 棍儿刮不动呀....
<roylez> Madper|Working: 你难道不知道 enelong的么？
<gebjgd> Madper|Working: 小农意识
<roylez> Madper|Working: 你真失败。刮胡子就要用吉列，电池就要用 enelong
<Madper|Working> roylez: 不知道诶... 刚知道...  爱老公????
<gebjgd> roylez: 米人啊
<gebjgd> roylez: 还激烈
<roylez> Madper|Working: 以前代工爱老婆的
<Madper|Working> roylez: 哦....
<Madper|Working> gebjgd: 你用镊子?
<roylez> gebjgd: 吉列10块钱的刮胡刀
<gebjgd> Madper|Working: 飞利浦的100软民屄买的
<gebjgd> roylez: 有钱人
<gebjgd> roylez: 10块 10块买
<roylez> Madper|Working: enelong在淘宝上 6-7 一节，非常好，非常非常好
<tenzu> 吉列锋速3...
<gebjgd> Madper|Working: 那是老婆在国内上班的时候给我买的
<gfrog_coding> roylez: 顶爱老婆，相当不错。
<tenzu> 一个刀片用半年
<roylez> tenzu: 我用吉列最便宜款的
<archl> roylez: 一天丢一把？
<roylez> gfrog_coding: 钱多人傻
<ofan> 哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦
<tenzu> roylez: 两层刀片那种?
<roylez> archl: 一把已经用了3年了
<roylez> tenzu: 对
<ofan> Madper|Working: 色大象在工作？
<archl> roylez: 。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 呕你个死人头啊
<tenzu> roylez: 感觉三层的好刮些
<gebjgd> ofan: gta5出了
<gfrog_coding> roylez: tenzu 我也用吉列最便宜的那个。每月一个刀片，3-4羊
<gebjgd> ofan: 太贵
<ofan> gebjgd: 哪出了？？？？
<roylez> tenzu: 胡子太少，没必要
<gebjgd> ofan: amazon.de
<tenzu> gfrog_coding: 屌丝生活
<gebjgd> roylez: 刮阴毛啊
<gfrog_coding> tenzu: 相当屌丝呢
<gebjgd> roylez: 上下就一起了
<roylez> gebjgd: 没这需求
<tenzu> roylez: 我胡子略硬, 两层的不好用
<roylez> gebjgd: 你小心别断了根了
<gebjgd> roylez: 那样显的jj大
<ofan> gebjgd: 好扯淡哦 最早得明年
<gfrog_coding> gebjgd: 好有经验呢。
<gebjgd> ofan: 等
<gebjgd> gfrog_coding: 还行吧
<gebjgd> gfrog_coding: 比较过
<palomino|working> 搓大点儿吃得饱?\
<tenzu> gfrog_coding: 3层刀片可以很久不用换
<tenzu> gebjgd: roylez ä½ ä¿©...
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 你经验更多
<gfrog_coding> tenzu: 贵很多呢。
<palomino|working> .....
<sulit> quit
<palomino|working> 我只是想起某个笑话
<tenzu> palomino|working: 破马, 节操
<sulit> exit
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 对了 马儿的jj不用撮 自然大
<palomino|working> .....
<sulit> 错了
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马 屌 爆了
<palomino|working> = = , roylez
<tenzu> palomino|working: 你看的笑话是三国版么?
<palomino|working> 忘了。。
<gebjgd> ofan: http://www.amazon.de/Rockstar-Games-Grand-Theft-Auto/dp/B0071L2QD0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1346750564&sr=8-3
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y Grand Theft Auto V: Pc: Amazon.de: Games
<gebjgd> ofan: 已经出了
<archl> 。。。都玩那个游戏。
<MeaCulpa> 这游戏傻不拉唧的
<archl> 我也觉得
<gebjgd> ofan: 其实是预订。。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 使用gnome界面后、敲命令时按Tab键就不会有命令提示了、请问有办法解决么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386084 RT： 统计信息: 发表于 由 allenisabird — 2012-09-04 17:14
<gebjgd> ofan: XD
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我现在都没有游戏玩
<tenzu> gebjgd: 还挺贵
<ofan> gebjgd: 预订
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 玩个游戏就腻
<ofan> gebjgd: 蛋疼
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 20分钟
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: ET...
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我要是有时间，还会玩玩老滚
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 对游戏现在没啥兴趣了
<ofan> 谁学lisp的，来讨论下call/cc
<gebjgd> 三国12简直就是渣啊
<RuiZi> AXEL 这个下载工具怎么样？
<RuiZi> 你们都用吗？
<gebjgd> 玩半天玩不明白
<ofan> RuiZi: 不好用
<gebjgd> RuiZi: aria2c
<ofan> RuiZi: 用aria2c
<MeaCulpa> RuiZi: aria2c
<gebjgd> RuiZi: downthemall
 * MeaCulpa lol
<archl> axel 就当 downthemall 的 cli版本好了
<ofan> gebjgd: 你知道aria2有daemon模式吗？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: ofan 握爪
<gebjgd> ofan: 知道
<lainme> ofan: 有
 * MeaCulpa flashgot+aria2c
<RuiZi> aria2c ?
<ofan> gebjgd: 可以通过xml,json来控制
<gebjgd> ofan: 但是我不用 我一般直接transmissioncli -er
 * MeaCulpa 迅雷离线
<ofan> gebjgd: chrome有个插件很diao
<gebjgd> ofan: 没啥可下载的
<ofan> gebjgd: yaaw for chrome
 * MeaCulpa 谁要去宁波...
<gebjgd> ofan: 我现在又不玩游戏
<lainme> ofan: 有xml-rpc
<gebjgd> ofan: 没有好的游戏啊
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 老滚真心不错
<ofan> 我开了个aria2的daemon在nas上
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 老滚是啥？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 哦？
<ofan> 然后我本机下东西都直接发到daemon上
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 要是开daemon我宁可开mldonkey
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 能http,ftp?
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不过mld貌似进年更新满了
<MeaCulpa> ofan:  可，但不如aria2c猛
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 关键根浏览器集成的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 但是电驴定比aria2c猛
<gebjgd> ofan: 你还不买个冲菊花的
<ofan> 自制离线下载
<MeaCulpa> 然现在都迅雷离线了...然后aria2c 10线程
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 电驴怕被抓
<hamo_working> roylez: 我怎么看我的Gemfile里那些gem是过期的？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 恩 德国不行
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 不加密 我绝对不下载
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 有些游戏还不如直接买
<MeaCulpa> 恩
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 下载代价太大
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: gta4才10欧
<MeaCulpa> GTA烂
<MeaCulpa> 老滚贵...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 老滚是啥？
<RuiZi> 我只需要一个轻量级的下载工具
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: Elder Scrolls
<RuiZi> 我觉得还是 axel 吧
<MeaCulpa> axel sux
<gebjgd> RuiZi: aria2c
<MeaCulpa> aria2c
<gebjgd> RuiZi: 就是清凉级别的
<RuiZi> 那个有点庞大
 * ofan 期待GTA5
<RuiZi> axel 比他小吧
<gebjgd> RuiZi: 屁
<ofan> http://imchao.net/2012/08/27/mac-linux-multi-connection-download-solution/
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Mac/Linux 多线程下载解决方案 - i'm Chao
<ofan> gebjgd: MeaCulpa RuiZi http://imchao.net/2012/08/27/mac-linux-multi-connection-download-solution/
<gebjgd> ofan: 看过了
<RuiZi> 我试试
<gebjgd> ofan: 不用渣雷
<MeaCulpa> 我多年来晚上不关机mldonkey...
<MeaCulpa> 下班
<RuiZi> 对比一下
<gebjgd> ofan: 我要的东西没有
<ofan> gebjgd: 你要毛？
<ofan> 93年的妹子是不是有点小了
<gebjgd> ofan: 邪门的音乐
<gebjgd> ofan: 不小
<gebjgd> ofan: 你才多大
<ofan> gebjgd: 只有a
<gebjgd> ofan: 人小屄大。值得担心的是你
<gebjgd> ofan: 。。。。。。。小点。
<ofan> gebjgd: XD
<gebjgd> ofan: 起码b吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 你新搞到的？
<gebjgd> ofan: 是白人？
<ofan> gebjgd: 没
<ofan> gebjgd: 不是
<gebjgd> ofan: 找白人啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 拘留都解决了
<gebjgd> ofan: 说不定能直接长拘
<ofan> gebjgd: 不好找
<gebjgd> ofan: 去酒吧
 * archl 想知道，一天刮几次胡须正常，3次是不是不正常。
<gebjgd> archl: 扯那？
<gebjgd> archl: 一天3次
<tenzu> archl: 一天三次?
<ofan> archl: 一天三次？
<hamo_working> archl: 一天三次？
<lainme> archl: ？
<Madper|Working> arch
<gebjgd> 他一天撸3次差不多
<gebjgd> 刮3次是不能的
<archl> gebjgd tenzu ofan 碰到的时候觉得不光滑。
<ofan> lisp党都玩蛋去了？
<archl> lainme: 。。。怎么了。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 一天刮一次就够啦！
 * MeaCulpa 羡慕胡子党，有文化
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 勤一点一天刮两次。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 不过，我还没刮过胡子呢！
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 那游戏不好看
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: ... 啥叫好看...
<lainme> archl: 这是省略。一天三次？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 过于阴暗
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 专门fix摇乳晃臀的mod都有,还不好看？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 。。。。。。。。。。
<RuiZi> aria2c -o 这个参数怎么用?
<archl> lainme: 哦。今天才注意到了，早上一次，中午一次——都是实验新买的剃须刀，然后，现在发现又长了。
<ofan> archl: 这么多毛
<ofan> archl: 不是返祖吧
<archl> ofan: 还多皮肤多油-讨厌。。。怎么吃都不胖。
<archl> 给我一个变胖的办法！！！
<hamo_working> archl: 问我啊
<Flywater> ……
<archl> hamo_working: 告诉我吧
<gebjgd> archl: 去米国住上2年 你就胖了
<hamo_working> archl: 告诉我一个变瘦的方法我就告诉你
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。
<Flywater> 拼命吃巧克力
<Flywater> 拼命吃奶油蛋糕
<onlylove> chocolate贵啊
<archl> Flywater: 我曾经把每天吃200g巧克力，把蛋糕当饭。
<Flywater> ……
 * gebjgd 廉价批发德国原装巧克力
 * gebjgd 便宜质量好
<Flywater> 这是基因问题，建议你基因治疗
<archl> hamo_working: 变瘦的办法啊，少吃，让自己饿，然后用水+米饭喂自己，吃不带有油脂的蔬菜配以少量佐料，然后单独吃盐+咸菜。
<ofan> gebjgd: 多少钱？
<gebjgd> ofan: 0,7欧
<archl> hamo_working: 喝啤酒烧自己。
<ofan> gebjgd: 一斤？
<hamo_working> archl: 喝啤酒？请参考我的肚子...
<archl> ofan:  100g 吧。
<gebjgd> ofan: 巧克力工厂有可能
<gebjgd> ofan: aachen
<ofan> gebjgd: 太贵
<ofan> 不如吃nutella
<archl> ofan:  1.49 ä¹° 400g
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: .娜拉机
<gebjgd> ofan: 那垃圾食品
<ofan> gebjgd: 什么不垃圾？
<archl> gebjgd: 这点同意。
<gebjgd> ofan: 豆浆 自己煮粥
<archl> ofan: 稍微纯的东西配合起来不容易垃圾
<ofan> gebjgd: 没机器
<archl> hamo_working ofan gebjgd: 我喝了豆汁，不好喝啊。
<hamo_working> archl: 你还真去喝豆汁了...
<archl> hamo_working:  或许。。。去掉啤酒
<gebjgd> ofan: 国内带啊
<ofan> 豆浆好喝
<archl> hamo_working: 恩。真的，不好喝。
<gebjgd> ofan: 或者去超市买 搅拌机 就能直接加热的
<Madper|Working> archl: 你被他们骗了... 豆汁儿我都喝不下去..
<archl> hamo_working: 就是有人呕吐的味道-恐怕是利于消化而已
<hamo_working> archl: 哈哈...一般能忍受这个东西的，我们都叫他们 “北京人”
<ofan> archl: 豆汁是渣子做的
<Flywater> 买豆浆机自己煮
<palomino|working> 我认识的北京人都受不了阿 , hamo_working
<gfrog_coding> ofan: 豆汁儿是绿豆做的。
<palomino|working> 得"老北京人"才行吧
<archl> hamo_working: 我以前一天要喝2次中药，都是那么大的碗，所以这豆汁对我也没啥。
<Madper|Working> palomino|working: hamo_working 那叫老北京~
<ofan> gfrog_coding: 绿豆渣
<archl> hamo_working: 喝那药时要求不能一饮而尽
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 得慢慢回味么
<archl> 恩。
<hamo_working> archl: ...
<archl> 因为是治疗鼻炎的。
<palomino|working> -_-
<hamo_working> archl: 你应该试试配上焦圈和咸菜
<archl> hamo_working: 有
<Madper|Working> 常喝凉茶, 表示还是没办法痛快的喝豆汁儿....
<archl> hamo_working: 不过坏了 焦圈和咸菜的味道
<archl> 哈哈
<archl> 面茶倒是好玩。。。
<Flywater> 比起纯咖啡那味道，重要真是好太多了
<Madper|Working> archl: 门钉肉饼?
<Madper|Working> archl: 褡裢火烧
<Madper|Working> archl: 炒肝
<archl> Madper|Working: 。。。
<Madper|Working> archl: 羊杂汤
<Madper|Working> archl: 糖火烧
<archl> Madper|Working:  说实在的和山东菜基本一样。
<gebjgd> 我操
<gebjgd> 别说了
<Madper|Working> gebjgd: 我也饿了....
<gebjgd> 口水一桌子了
<gebjgd> Madper|Working: 问题是你还能吃的着
<gebjgd> Madper|Working: 我那吃去
<ofan> gebjgd: 没出息
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。
<archl> gebjgd: 自己做！
<gebjgd> ofan: 4年半没回国了
<archl> gebjgd: 自学成才的
<Madper|Working> gebjgd: 门钉肉饼/褡裢火烧 都可以自己做的
<archl> gebjgd: 去美国了你没吃那些！
<ofan> 明天准备订个炸鸡吃
 * hamo_working 我也饿了..
<Madper|Working> gebjgd: 炒肝的话, 我看人家做过
<archl> hamo_working: 我也饿了。
<hamo_working> Madper|Working: 色大象，你上次没去面基，罚你请我们吃饭！
<Madper|Working> hamo_working: 我穷得叮当响... 你年薪20w+...
<gebjgd> archl: 显然没吃
 * archl 今天逛进苹果店。。。看到了 air
<gebjgd> archl: 美国只有垃圾食品
<hamo_working> Madper|Working: 20+你妹
<archl> gebjgd:  小吃不是以垃圾食品为主么。
<Madper|Working> hamo_working: 那你也15+
<archl> hamo_working:  15+
<hamo_working> Madper|Working: 15+你妹... cc archl
<archl> Madper|Working: 我是 0+
<archl> 错了 0-
<ofan> cfy: 懂不懂call/cc
<archl> lainme:  你的主页无法访问了。额
<archl> linuxtoy也不能了。。。难道特殊时期
<ofan> hamo_working: 10+
<gebjgd> archl: 我这里可以
<hamo_working> ofan: 这个要看睡前睡后
<archl> ofan: 工资到手了没？
<ofan> hamo_working: 哦
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：生成html格式的 相册软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386093 我有很多照片，有一些需要文字说明，才能展现当时的情况。 记得acdsee5 有生成htzml格式相册的功能。在此模式下，除了传统样式的相册背景，多了文字说明。照片一看就变得生动得多。 与许多软 …
<ofan> archl: 花完了
<cfy> ofan: 完全不会...
<archl> ofan: 买下了一个房子？
<ofan> cfy: 你搞了那么些年lisp，不会这个？？
<cfy> ofan: 我又不是搞scheme
<ofan> cfy: 我擦 那你都干嘛去了
<cfy> ofan: 某人创造了一个xxx方言.然后弄出了一个yyyy名词
<cfy> ofan: 谁知道yyyy是干啥的..
<cfy> ofan: 问schemer去
<ofan> 大体看了下
<ofan> cfy: continuation呢
<cfy> ofan: en?
<cfy> ofan: ...我不是schemer...
<ofan> cfy: 这是Lisp的
<cfy> ofan: ...
<cfy> ofan: 你不是讨厌lisp么?
<ofan> cfy: 我也没说喜欢
<Eggache> Fedora和Ubuntu用一个家目录行不行
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/204306.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: 一次Google搜索所需的运算量足以完成整个阿波罗计划_Google / 谷歌_cnBeta.COM
<Eggache> 力气
<gebjgd> Eggache: 有什么不行的
<ofan> http://cn.engadget.com/2012/09/03/samsung-Series%209-WQHD-Ultrabook-matte-display/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 三星全新 Series 9 超极本原型机 IFA 2012 主站动手玩：2,560 x 1440 雾面屏幕（视频）
<gebjgd> Eggache: 这2发行版共存有什么意义么
<ofan> Eggache: 有可能会有问题
<Eggache> 那就不弄一块了
<ofan> http://ajenti.org/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Ajenti
<ofan> Ajenti can run even on Wi-Fi access point with DD-WRT firmware
<adam8157> hamo_working: 刚打球回来 -e foo|bar
<hamo_working> adam8157: gaoji
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<ofan> http://kimosabe.net/test.html
<ofan> kk
<hamo_working> gfrog_fan: fan? 电扇？
<gfrog_fan> hamo_working: 骚年，乃懂汉语拼音嘛？
<adam8157> ...
<ofan> http://www.golang-book.com/
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: An Introduction to Programming in Go
<hamo_mba> gfrog_fan: hanyupinyin ruobao le ne
<gfrog_fan> hamo_mba: 像乃nick前半部分拼音，后半部分英语，俺刚好反过来。
<hamo_mba> ofan: 不错不错
<ofan> go语言的那个图标太2了
<hamo_mba> gfrog_fan: ...
<hamo_mba> adam8157: 常玮 : 强烈谴责此猎头连日来的举动。。。。 你那妹纸电脑打HR那里去了？
<adam8157> hamo_mba: ddos了公司的电话段
<hamo_mba> adam8157: 我擦...这猎头妹纸新来的吧？
<hamo_mba> adam8157: 话说贵帽这么火？
<adam8157> hamo_mba: no idea 不知道她咋查到电话的
<ofan> adam8157: 是不是来追求你的
<hamo_mba> adam8157: 像公司电话这种，都是一个号段的,ddos太容易了
 * hamo_mba 电脑还是用公司的好
<bcao> adaam, 是你告诉的电话号码把
<adam8157> ofan: ...
<adam8157> bcao: 和我无关
<bcao> 有人信么
<kk> bcao, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<hamo_mba> bcao: 我觉得是 adam8157  跟那妹纸说，如果你愿意跟所有同事都说一遍，我就做你男友...结果这猎头就当真了
<wolftankk> …..点点点
<bcao> hamo_mba, 我也这么觉得。。
<adam8157> hamo_mba: 擦 在造谣我就爆你的料
<adam8157> hamo_mba: 擦 在造谣我就爆你的料
<adam8157> hamo_mba: 擦 在造谣我就爆你的料
<bcao> hamo_mba, 开始考MBA了？
 * hamo_mba 第三个了...
<hamo_mba> bcao: Mac Book Air
<bcao> hamo_mba, 。。。
<wolftankk> ...
<bluezd> hamo_mba: Married But Available
<hamo_mba> bluezd: 。。。
<hamo_mba> bluezd: 啧啧...英语真有进步呢...
<bcao> 不错不错
<ofan> 错不错不
<bluezd> hamo_mba: 以前见过这个词
<adam8157> bcao: 英语帝
<adam8157> bluezd: ^^
<ofan> adam8157: 冷场帝
<archl> archl:  该退了
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 这 empathy 连 /quit 都不想要
<adam8157> ofan: ...
<hamo_mba> roylez_: 基尾席
<cfy> hamo_mba: bye bye
<tenzu> hamo_mba: 你这是表示在用mba了么?
 * tenzu 主席万岁
<cfy> hamo_mba->hamo_want_mba
<hamo_mba> tenzu: 每天一拜，就有mba砸下来
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<hamo_mba> roylez_: 。。。
<hamo_mba> roylez_: 还记得以前不能用counter排序的问题么？
<tenzu> roylez_: 现在评副叫兽得有至少半年oversea experience了...
<roylez_> tenzu: 半年毫无压力啊
<roylez_> hamo_mba: ?
<tenzu> roylez_: 你让土鳖phd情何以堪
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你已经富叫兽了？
<roylez_> tenzu: 你不是，怕啥...
<hamo_mba> roylez_: ohm以前如果用counter元素做sort是不能排的，记得么？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 没, 我只是了解到这个新政策
<alvin_rxg> http://te4.org  这游戏都能做这么华丽……
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Tales of Maj'Eyal and T-Engine4 | Topdown tactical RPG roguelike game and game engine
<roylez_> hamo_mba: 记得
<tenzu> roylez_: 我也只是看戏而已
 * hamo_mba 拜受受！
<hamo_mba> roylez_: ohm的bug...在1.2修复了
<hamo_mba> roylez_: 我把ohm升上去了，跑了spec...没问题
<roylez_> hamo_mba: fuck.......
 * hamo_mba 拜席席！
<tenzu> hamo_mba: 你迟早有一天得被ban了
 * hamo_mba 我肿么了？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你中毒了？
<ofan> @zhuangna101: 可惜是小三不是小四(T_T)我再也不相信爱情了“@kcinzz: 韩寒离婚了啊？”
<gebjgd> 日的
<gebjgd> texlive又改了什么了
<wolftankk> 真要离婚了?
<gebjgd> 以前的模板明明没有问题的 又不能用了
<ofan> gebjgd: 用word把
<gebjgd> ofan: 滚
<gebjgd> ofan: 没有word
<nicol> ...
<gebjgd> ofan: 用word写东西效果太差 被人笑死
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 系统崩溃问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386096 应用程序 update-apt-xaplan-index 意外关闭 怎么办啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunmini — 2012-09-04 18:13
<ofan> gebjgd: 一般都给pdf/doc
<iGoogle> 谁有android的gae.apk
<iGoogle> d,yun,io/Kt!dka
<iGoogle> d.yun.io/Kt!dka
<alvin_rxg> Title: 20120904_190214.jpg 用云诺分享文件最方便 (@ yun.io)
<gebjgd> ofan:所以啊 直接pdf
<gebjgd> ofan: n年不用word了 那垃圾
<nicol> ana hehe
<nicol> 我们毕业设计还是需要用的啊
<gebjgd> nicol: 用毛？
<gebjgd> nicol: 毕业设计更要用Tex了
<nicol> gebjgd: 那直接不让毕业了
<gebjgd> nicol: 谁说的
<gebjgd> nicol: 学校要pdf
<gebjgd> nicol: 谁交word版本啊
<gebjgd> nicol: 为了给别人修改抄袭啊
<nicol> 我们学校要word的啊
<nicol> 而且要是2003版本的
<gebjgd> nicol: 啥学校 这么高级
<nicol> gebjgd: 唉，不好意思说
<onlylove> 我学校也这样
<alvin_rxg> 2003版 word... omfg
<alvin_rxg>  我可以交 txt 么？
<onlylove> 基本国内都这样吧？
<onlylove> 因为有图文混排，没法交txt
<ofan> al
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 老师不会打开txt的 XD
<gebjgd> ofan: 正解
<gebjgd> ofan: 他们不认识txt格式
<ofan> 可以搞成图片
<ofan> nutella吃到拉肚子
<alvin_rxg> 还有，为啥论文不是交纸张的？为啥要交电子文档？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 恭喜
<gebjgd> ofan: 恭喜
<ofan> 拉完继续吃
<nicol> alvin_rxg: 需要交电子的啊
<alvin_rxg> nicol: 为啥呀？
<nicol> alvin_rxg: 录入论文数据库的
<ofan> nicol: 那个什么cnki?
<gebjgd> ofan: 我了个去
<nicol> alvin_rxg: 你大学怎么读的啊
<nicol> alvin_rxg: 恩啊
<alvin_rxg> nicol: 那是最后的工作吧。前期为啥要交电子的呀？
<alvin_rxg> nicol: 我大学没读
<ofan> nicol: alvin_rxg 都教授了
<nicol> alvin_rxg: 还没弄论文呢，在准备找工作呢
<gebjgd> ofan: 你可以直接吃你拉出来的东西
<tenzu> 重口
<ofan> gebjgd: 那个大补，留给你
 * mayli 211 985 比设论文模板都是渣渣的word，而且连个自动编号都没有，吐槽无力
<gebjgd> ofan: 你至于那么穷么
<gebjgd> ofan: 顿顿吃nutelle
<ofan> gebjgd: 就这么穷
<ofan> 饿疯了
<gebjgd> ofan: 有钱买电子产品
<gebjgd> ofan: 没钱吃东西
<gebjgd> ofan: 本末倒置
<ofan> gebjgd: 恩
<lainme> mayli: 人家根本不在乎，让你随便写写就行了
<nicol> nutelle是什么啊
<gebjgd> nicol: 屎
<gebjgd> ofan: 你和我一个同学很像
<ofan> gebjgd: 男的女的
<gebjgd> ofan: 即使没钱吃饭也要买自己要的
<gebjgd> ofan: two chair
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥？
<gebjgd> ofan:男的
<tenzu> 二尾子...
<ofan> gebjgd: 那没劲
<gebjgd> tenzu: 超强
<gebjgd> tenzu: 疼叫兽就是叫兽
<gebjgd> tenzu: 不一样
<tenzu> gebjgd: 你同学很娘炮?
<ofan> 擦
<gebjgd> tenzu: 都有
<gebjgd> tenzu: 见过2个这样的
<gebjgd> tenzu: 吃上很省 我受不了这样的
<gebjgd> tenzu: 我宁愿吃
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我还是觉得吃饱吃好才是第一件大事
<ofan> gebjgd: 最近不想吃
<ofan> 也懒得做，都是室友做
<gebjgd> ofan: 靠 你果然搞基
<tenzu> ofan: 炒饭还是很简单的吧, 而且营养也够了
<mayli> lainme: 这就跟让你去抓网页数据却不让你写代码实现，逼你用xp+ie6逐个访问网页然后放到word里的行为类似，而且在写完后会告诉你格式不对，你跟他说模板就是这样的啊，他却说我不知道模板，你这就是不对
<gebjgd> ofan: 怪不得我在orlando的时候你不过来
<ofan> tenzu: 炒饭没营养
<ofan> gebjgd: 你给报销路费就去
<tenzu> ofan: 放绿菜, 胡萝卜, 还有鸡蛋, 至少不会营养不良
<gebjgd> ofan: 原来有基友
<ofan> gebjgd: 室友
<ofan> tenzu: 没肉？？
<ofan> 没肉吃不下
<lainme> mayli: 我那时没那么在乎格式，很多人格式都是乱的。有的学校连word模板也没有，就几页纸说一下
 * mayli 伸手党提问，有没有可能实现vps上的irssi和本地的notify的通信呢，请注意我是伸手党
<tenzu> ofan: 鲜肉炒了不一定好吃, 可以放香肠
<tenzu> 话说还是炖肉好吃
<ofan> mayli: 用irc bouncer,比如znc
<tenzu> lainme: 大概看着格式不乱就行吧, dissertation似乎要求不是太严格
<lainme> mayli: http://j.mp/RGjKRv 不知道哪个能工作
<kk> lainme,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<ofan> tenzu: 香肠很贵的
<mayli> lainme: 当你拿到一份模板，发现它和手册说明对不上的时候……当全体室友都不能连基只能困于格式的时候……就是这个心情
<tenzu> ofan: 美帝这么悲催? 自己煎培根放进去也行
<lainme> mayli: https://www.google.com/search?q=ssh+irssi+notify
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* ssh irssi notify - Google Search (@ google.com)
<ofan> bacon吃腻了..
 * tenzu 出门买subway去了
<gebjgd> tenzu: 美帝就是很悲催
<gebjgd> tenzu: ofan能吃的基本就是快餐了
<mayli> lainme: 看到了，没想到这世界上还真有做这个的，我指的是和我一样蛋疼
<mayli> lainme: 多谢！
<onlyhate> 美帝怎么悲催了
<ofan> gebjgd: 一般自己做
<lainme> mayli: :)
<onlyhate> mayli=>美丽???
<onlyhate> mayli=>李梅???
<ofan> gebjgd: 我基本不吃subway什么的
<onlyhate> 吃啥
<ofan> 叫过外卖，不过那不能算快餐，味道很好
<onlyhate> subway是啥
<gebjgd> ofan: subway 我从来没吃过
<mayli> lainme: 不过这个workround基本上也太傻了，如果我要实现这个功能的话应该也是这样做，所以我觉得比较傻，不过至少能用…
<gebjgd> ofan: 从来不吃快餐
<nicol> 除了用Linux的人，其他都是笨蛋
<nicol> 哈哈
<metbsd> 说了半天，其实是没力
<metbsd> 海漂们天天在这里意淫
<onlyhate> mayli啥功能
<mayli> onlyhate: mayli= Matrix As Your LInux
<gebjgd> onlyhate: 魅力三妈
<gebjgd> onlyhate: 这是她名字的来源
<mayli> onlyhate: 把运行在远程vps上的irssi的提示转发到本地桌面的notify
<sw``> <sw> hello
<lainme> tenzu: 我们学校要求是不严。毕竟多数人都做不到
<roylez_> lainme: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/614f9881tw1dwir0nidxzj.jpg
<lainme> roylez_: picture bot
<roylez_> /kick lainme
<lainme> ……
<onlylove> Sep  4 04:24:07 localhost pppd[3900]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
<onlylove> 谁知道这怎么回事
<mayli> lainme: 来呢么； roylez_ 揉老子; metbsd 梅特比亚迪
<sw``> 送船桨
<pakchoi> 去苏
<sw``> ...
<pakchoi> 。。。
<sw``> list
<lainme> ……
<nicol> hi
<nicol> 出来扯淡吧，哈哈
<kk> nicol, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<gebjgd> nicol: 你把蛋露出来 我来扯
<nicol> gebjgd: ....
<nicol> gebjgd: 你也是帽子公司的》
<gebjgd> nicol: 不是
<gebjgd> nicol: 帽子公司那么搞基的地方我这样的人怎么去的了
<tenzu> gaoji公司
 * hamo_mba 拜受受
<tenzu> hamo_mba: mba黑毛
<nicol> 哈哈
<nicol> 有没有装黑苹果的啊
<tenzu> hamo_mba: 你是学mba的搞基人才
 * hamo_mba 拜gaoji学的P.h.D 受受
 * hamo_mba 拜gaoji学术会议主席
<ofan> gebjgd: 你很有搅基潜质
<gebjgd> ofan: 确实如次
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: DCT的人，连个Team Room都要写成TR
<gebjgd> ofan: 确实如此  rh就是搞基公司
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: nnnnd
<nicol> roylez_: DCT是什么啊
<cfy> hamo_mba: 受受是什么?
<tenzu> 蛋超疼
<roylez_> nicol: Development Core Team
<hamo_mba> cfy: 受受是人，cc tenzu
<roylez_> tenzu: 教授说的对
 * hamo_mba 拜主席！
<tenzu> 受跟我有毛关系
<tenzu> 僵尸的说
<gebjgd> tenzu: 兽兽
<mayli> roylez_: 更常见的意思是离散余弦(xian)变换吧…
<roylez_> mayli: 蛋超疼是正解
<tenzu> ctg是余切吧...
<tenzu> 或者ctan
<mayli> roylez_: 那么TR是什么啊？
<nicol> C++真蛋疼
<mayli> roylez_: <TR>?
 * tenzu 购买subway失败, 中途回来吃泡面了
<roylez_> tenzu: 这个会失败？？？
<mayli> tenzu: 有家subway就开在地铁站入口旁边，经常被乱入
<tenzu> roylez_: 走到楼头没决心走了
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<roylez_> tenzu: 您太飘逸了
<tenzu> mayli: 话说subway最早就是开在地铁站的吧
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/photos/album/73433092/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 福利女王的相册-艳像
<tenzu> roylez_: 上了趟6楼, 去关窗户, 然后不想走了
<mugebjgd1> ofan: 我了个去 这女人是谁？
<ofan> mugebjgd1: 不是一个人
<mugebjgd1> ofan: 哦 。。。。
<mayli> tenzu: 我的大脑里面什么也没有
<mugebjgd1> ofan: 我以为是在米国的女神
<mugebjgd1> ofan: 被你发现了呢
<ofan> 没意思 拍的太假了
<tenzu> 脸略丑
<mugebjgd1> ofan: 你找个这样的
<hamo_mba> ofan: 不错...分享到多撸上正合适...
<mugebjgd1> tenzu: 比你老婆好看就是了
<tenzu> 女王是最漂亮的
<mugebjgd1> tenzu: 无图无真相
<ofan> tenzu: 上图
<tenzu> 不给
<mugebjgd1> tenzu: 假的
<hamo_mba> tenzu: 求真相
<zuriaake> :-*
<hamo_mba> ofan: 居然还有露点的...
<mugebjgd1> hamo_mba: 哪有？
<hamo_mba> mugebjgd1: ...
<ofan> hamo_mba: 那也算
 * mayli 提问，w3m有保存cookie的功能么？
<hamo_mba> ofan: 为啥不算/
<hamo_mba> mayli: 回答，有
<ofan> dump
<mugebjgd1> hamo_mba: 因为ofan在米国见过全裸的
<cfy> mayli: 回答,有
<mugebjgd1> Eine Musik-Nachrichten-Sitzung wurde angefragt. Bitte klicken Sie das MM-Icon zum Akzeptieren.
<mayli> hamo_mba: cfy 我每次都要重新输入密码才能登录，貌似没有找到＊持久＊保存cookie的选项
<cfy> mayli: 换成opera吧
<mayli> cfy: 这俩完全不是一个数量级上的啊
<cfy> mayli: 同意
<cfy> ofan: 我觉得应该升级下...pptp有点措...
<ofan> cfy: 升级啥
<cfy> ofan: openvpn啥的,安全些的
<ofan> 这个很安全
 * jusss 哇咔咔，昨天讲vb的那大叔现在讲c,
<sw``> 1
<cfy> ofan: 表示想安全些,据说pptp的话,加密方面不是很好阿
<ofan> 没空折腾
 * jusss 大叔说cmd的名字是小黑窗口。。。
<cfy> ofan: ... 放todo里...
<ofan> 准备搞l2tp/ipsec
<cfy> ofan: 客户需求嘛.....
<cfy> ofan: 也行.比pptp好就行.....
<hamo_mba> roylez_: 没事带啥帽子？
<cfy> hamo_mba: 随时准备kick你 ?
<ofan> cfy: openvpn要多开一个daemon
<hamo_mba> roylez_: 好好开你的会去..
<cfy> ofan: 哦.
<jusss> hamo_mba: 勇士，你又被踢了
<ofan> 占内存
<jusss> hamo_mba: 勇士，你也喜欢web irc吗
<ofan> jusss: 为毛叫勇士
<cfy> <jusss> hamo_mba: 勇士，你又被踢了
<hamo_mba> jusss: 当然...可以伪装...
<jusss> ofan: 因为乐乐是踢人狂魔，勇士斗恶魔吗
<roylez_> hamo_mba: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/56239/Toodlethings
<ofan> 。。。。。。
 * hamo_mba 只有我敢挑战无良城管们...
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<roylez_> hamo_mba: 这个目录，你能打开吗？
<cfy> jusss: 斗毛
<roylez_> hamo_mba: 把里面的所有东西下下来，打个包给我
<cfy> jusss: 无非是一直被kick...
<mayli> hamo_mba: 又检查了一般w3m,只有cookie的接受和处理选项，没有在会话间保存的选项
<binker> 蛤蟆是小贩大战城管
<hamo_mba> roylez_: ...
<jusss> cfy: 你挑衅下踢人狂魔
<cfy> We can't find the page you're looking for. Check out our Help Center and forums for help, or head back to home.
<cfy> jusss: 没意义
<hamo_mba> roylez_: 404
<hamo_mba> roylez_: 你确认路径对？
<jusss> cfy: 敢于勇敢反抗的就是勇士！不能用意义来判断，
<cfy> jusss: ...........................................................
<binker> 正在安装Ubuntu12.04
<hamo_mba> gfrog_sleepy: 好好睡觉，上什么irc...
<gfrog_sleepy> hamo_mba: 黑毛儿
<roylez_> hamo_mba: http://userscripts.org/scripts/source/54863.user.js
<roylez_> hamo_mba: 这里面写的几个文件
<binker> 用的是技嘉GA-E350N-USB3主板
<hamo_mba> roylez_: ...
<binker> 8GB的DDR3内存
<hamo_mba> roylez_: ...
<binker> 用LiveUSB U盘无法引导
<binker> APU安装Ubuntu很辛苦阿
<hamo_mba> roylez_: 文件还是404
<binker> 是不是内核不够新，
<onlylove> jusss: 我打算等会看看是不是防火墙的问题，或者pap-secret的问题，实在不行就当这猫不待见我，以后再说
<binker> 所以无法引导系统呢
<hamo_mba> roylez_: 我怀疑他们换地方了...
 * hamo_mba 走了走了...肥家
<binker> 蛤蟆
<binker> 跑那么快干嘛呢
 * mayli 6JC95ZCI44KG44GNIOODreODquODvOOCvyDkuK3lh7rjgZcxMDDpgKPnmbog44K544Oa44K344Oj44OrCg==
<ghw> mayli, 这个用什么加密的啊
<mayli> ghw: 没加密，只是base64
 * cfy mayli:落合ゆき ロリータ 中出し100連発 スペシャル
<cfy> mayli: 这啥?
<ghw> mayli, 原来则个是base64啊。。。
 * mayli 感觉这个影片太反人类了，虽然还是看着标题把它下载下来了，反人类的看了一遍……
<cfy> mayli: 讲啥的?
<ofan> mayli: jav?
<mayli> cfy: 关于人类延续之类的
<mayli> ofan: 我什么也没说
<ofan> 上课去..
 * tryit 因为启用了 Google 的安全搜索功能，“"ロリータ"”已被 Google 过滤掉。
 * tryit 哈哈
<mayli> 发呆去
<Heiher> 今天这里好安静呀
<binker> ofan：你在哪里上课啊啊啊啊？？
 * jusss 感冒了去买康泰克，一个药房说没有，一个药房说要身份证，这年头买药都得要身份证。。。
 * jusss 买感冒药，居然需要身份证，这尼玛是啥xx
<lainme> jusss: http://society.solidot.org/society/12/09/04/0347219.shtml
<kk> lainme,啥网址y Solidot | 中国开始实行感冒药实名制
<mayli> jusss: 康抬克是可以用来做drug的
<zuriaake> 我到处都买不到安眠药~~~~FAKE
<xjhv> 这是禁药
<xjhv> 感冒药据说里面可以提取什么非法毒品出来
<jusss> mayli: 那牛黄解毒片还能制砒霜呢，也该实名制，
<xjhv> 哎，哪里能买安眠药阿
<xjhv> 一天一片睡得香
<hamo> roylez_ 你对tagline做了什么？为啥手机点不到了？
<roylez_> hamo: 不可能啊
<hamo> roylez_ 真点不到
<roylez_> hamo: 开会中，开完我看看
<hamo> roylez_ .
<hamo> roylez_ 我估计是你变色那个地方手机的浏览器不支持
<roylez_> hamo: 以前也有变色啊
<roylez_> hamo: 你把transition去掉，手机试试看呢
<hamo> roylez_ 路上呢...回去搞
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Texlive-metapost, context,dpkg软件包依赖问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386103 大家好。最近安装了Texlixe 2012，刚开始没啥问题，安装过TeXworks, KILE。今天发现在安装或卸载软件时，在终端总会报错。例如，卸载永中OFFICE是，最后报错： Unknown media type i …
<Guest96813> 请问有没有办法把经常要在终端运行的命令存为书签之类的？多谢！
<lainme> Guest96813: 用bash的？写alias
<lainme> Guest96813: alias s-update="sudo aptitude update" 类似这样，放到~/.bashrc里
<Guest96813> 用的是terminal
<Guest96813> identify
<cfy> identify.......
<cfy> (identity ARG)
<cfy> Return the argument unchanged.
<Guest29716> irc怎么用呀
<stardiviner> 晚上总是没人
<MeaCulpa> .
<Guest93010> 我来了
<onlylove> 表示对中兴的这3G卡没信心了
<Guest93010> 怎么修改昵称....
<tryit> 开始学习pygobject啦……
<onlylove> 不整了
 * tryit 大家觉得 pygtk 或者 pygobject 怎么样呢？
<minus2731> hi all
<kk> minus2731, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<minus2731> [13点]
<ymf> tryit: pygtk 趁早放弃吧。。。感觉文档各种差劲，而且很久没有更新了。呃
<minus2731> shoes最萌了
<hamo> roylez_: opacity的问题，删了就可以点了
<ymf> tryit: gtk其实很不错的，可惜就是支持无力，用起来各种dt。尝试用pyside或者pyqt4吧
<tryit> ymf, 已经被更先进的 pygobject 取代了，实际上我指的是后者
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • kubuntu12.04+双屏，怎么扩展任务栏到两个显示器都有 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386107 desktop.pngdesktop.png如题。 我是本本加外接显示器，本本1280×800,外显是1440×900 任务栏在外显上，我想把任务栏扩展到本本的屏幕上，求方法。 另外，其实我是ubuntu12.04+unity下装的kde的 统 …
<minus2731> pyside跟pyqt4居然是两个项目
<roylez_> hamo: ...
<roylez_> hamo: transition还是opacity本身？
<roylez_> hamo: 去掉transition可以，改掉opacity的话，整个css就废了
<MeaCulpa> tryit: pyGTK不好用吧
<ymf> tryit: 喔。。。这个不知道了。
<MeaCulpa> tryit: Qt先天适合作各种binding
<tryit> MeaCulpa, pygobject好用，我这几天把教程看了一遍
<MeaCulpa> tryit: GTK先天不足的
<hamo> roylez_: 我手机连局域网测试，删了>a和&>a的opacity就可以了，只删除transiton不行
<minus2731> gtk实在是太丑了
<MeaCulpa> tryit: Qt是Macro模式的，适合胡乱binding
<roylez_> hamo: ...
<MeaCulpa> tryit: GTK的binding会增加调用层次
<minus2731> 今天敲打了一上午GObject程序
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 我喜欢gtk，喜欢gnome……
<MeaCulpa> tryit: As you wish :)
<hamo> roylez_: 我再确认下
<minus2731> ruby用什么写gui比较好？
<roylez_> minus2731: shoes
<MeaCulpa> minus2731: 随便用啥写个纯skin好了~~
<minus2731> 嗯，就这个了，蛮newbie-friendly的
 * gfrog_ 神竟然不在。
<minus2731> 简直是当代TK
<minus2731> 最近刚听说YAML
<minus2731> 要是再能学会怎么给shoes写新的widget就更好了
 * MeaCulpa 为什么天下的GUI程序不能写的想smplayer那样，cli和gui完全分开呢
<tryit> minus2731, gi repository，可以用任意常见脚本语言编写UI程序，GNOME3很多程序都是js写的……
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 恩，erb码农占领苦逼桌面程序员的地盘
<mugebjgd1> MeaCulpa: 因为程序员懒 傻 笨
<mugebjgd1> MeaCulpa: 没有好好设计
<archl> mu
<gfrog_> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<gfrog_> adam8157: 求vim tech talk
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd1: 只要那个core有健壮的指令seq, gui随便搞嘛
<hamo> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<mugebjgd1> MeaCulpa: 现在程序员多 好的程序员少
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 我觉得这个挺好，可以加速开发
<adam8157> gfrog_: 这个真的可以用来骗钱么...
<gfrog_> adam8157: 明天发邮件问为毛最近都没tech talk了。
<mugebjgd1> MeaCulpa: 都是为了快速开发
<gfrog_> adam8157: 为毛儿不可以。
<hamo> adam8157: 求tech talk的时候带上我
<adam8157> gfrog_: 行 等你推荐...
<gfrog_> adam8157: 为黑毛儿不可以。
<adam8157> hamo: 毛儿
<hamo> adam8157: 3星级的reward多少？
<mugebjgd1> MeaCulpa: 跟兲朝的假设一样 只要速度 不要质量 下水道都烂的货
<adam8157> hamo: 几十万而已
<gfrog_> adam8157: 要求顺带着讲讲cscope
<hamo> adam8157: 尼玛...一个tech talk管我一年...求回RH
<adam8157> gfrog_: 行
<minus2731> MeaCulpa: 菜问，如果我的程序想维护一个状态，一般是怎么做的，用IPC?
<gfrog_> adam8157: 竟然这么痛快。。。
 * adam8157 男子高中生的日常 很好看啊
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd1: 如果一个app一开始没有gui, 然后再做gui, 按照一般思维应该会状态乱卡，但是mplayer, mldonkey这些都没有
<MeaCulpa> minus2731: 不知道~
<ymf> * 嗯。。
<gfrog_> adam8157: 明天就问。
<adam8157> gfrog_: 赵匡胤的赶脚
<gfrog_> adam8157: bi下。
<adam8157> gfrog_: bi?
<adam8157> gfrog_: 懂了
<hamo> roylez_: >a上不能有opacity..否则就不能点...&>a:hover随便...有什么都行
<hamo> roylez_: 我手机上装个火狐看看
 * hamo bi?
<hamo> adam8157: 我让wchang去追查猎头电话的来源了..乃和那猎头妹纸的事情要曝光了呢...
<adam8157> hamo: 完全不是我泄漏的
<hamo> adam8157: 他们肯定是找到你，然后知道你是RH的，就ddos了乃们的前缀...
<adam8157> hamo: 那人还给我办公室座机打电话说"您好, 这里是RH研发部么?"
<gfrog_> adam8157: 我可以直接推荐乃么？
<adam8157> gfrog_: 其实可以 =,=
<gfrog_> adam8157: 发mail给二爷？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: adam8157 猎头打固定电话了？
 * MeaCulpa 这种事我们这里司空见惯...
<adam8157> gfrog_: =china-tech-talk
<gfrog_> adam8157: 点名说我要辆夏利么？ @@ 感脚好奇怪啊。 明天我问问二爷先
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 还有人挖贵摸？
<adam8157> gfrog_: =,=
<adam8157> hamo: emc成天骚扰他
 * hamo 求去emc@!
<adam8157> hamo: 节操啊
 * adam8157 求triple
<hamo> adam8157: æ°´å¹³...
<gfrog_sleepy> hamo: ad
<gfrog_sleepy> hamo: adam8157 乃俩土豪
<tenzu> 围观壕
 * hamo 拜受受
<onlyhate> ]]]]]]]]]
<Hualet> 昨天升级了一下ubuntu，结果它自己把libreoffice卸载了，现在安装出现了问题，装不上，有人能给解决一下不？
<UbuntuTalk> [drink dan] Help
<hamo> roylez_: 就是>a里的那个opacity的问题，有了他，在chrome下就不能点，在火狐下需要按刚刚好不长不短的时候才能点链接，但是不触发onclick貌似，反正收藏怎么点都用不了...
<mugebjgd1> Hualet: 重装
<Hualet> mugebjgd1，装不上啊
<mugebjgd1> Hualet: 重装ubuntu
<mugebjgd1> Hualet: 或者换发行版
<roylez_> hamo: ... chrome弱爆了
<mugebjgd1> roylez 谁说的
<roylez_> mugebjgd1: 我说的
<mugebjgd1> roylez为毛
<roylez_> 22:01 <         hamo > roylez_:
<roylez_> 就是>a里的那个opacity的问题，有了他，在chrome下就不能点，在火狐下需要按刚刚好不长不短的时候才能点链接，但是不触发onclick貌似，反正收藏怎么点都用不了...
<hamo> roylez_: firefox也一样...那个长度特别不好掌握...稍微长一点就触发了菜单，稍微短一点就不管用...
<hamo> iPeipei: 神？
<roylez_> hamo: 替我revert了
<hamo> roylez_: 哪个？action那个？
<roylez_> hamo: tagline css的
<hamo> roylez_: action那个还得留着...先把那个opactiy的删了吧...要不我js又得改一边...
<roylez_> hamo: 那你自己改吧...
<hamo> roylez_:  删了action里的opacity就行
<hamo> roylez_: .
<gfrog_> adam8157: 乃的goagent放哪了？
<adam8157> gfrog_: 要干啥...
<gfrog_> adam8157: 问问，我放gae总被盾
<hamo> adam8157: 求协助搭建goagent
<adam8157> gfrog_: 难道不是放到gae么...
<gfrog_> hamo: 乃弱爆了，goagent里有uploader
<gfrog_> adam8157: 好吧。。。
 * adam8157 锻炼去了
<hamo> gfrog_: e....还有这个了...我看的时候还得自己搞...
<gfrog_> hamo: 现在有golang版本了呢，适合乃这种重口人儿。
<hamo> gfrog_: goagent有golang的了？可以搞一个了
<gfrog_> hamo: .
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04 update出现没有密钥的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386113 一开始是这种问题：BADSIG，像这篇帖子，http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=378189 同样照例操作之后出现没有密钥的问题，无法更新，网上搜不到公共密玥 本来想发帖找大神帮忙，后来按照这 …
<lolicon> gfrog_: windows 下面我不知道，linux的话建议用 google app 开发包里面的上传工具。goagent 自带那个我没成功过 ……
<gfrog_> lolicon: 哦，话说我也是用 gae sdk搞的。
<gfrog_> hamo: ^
<hamo> gfrog_: gaoji蛙呢...
<gfrog_> hamo: gae自己老被盾，好无奈呢。
<hamo> gfrog_: 买个vps吧...要不买个vpn也好啊...拉动下鸡的屁
<archl> hamo gfrog_ 你们怎么上 twitter
<archl> lol
 * adam8157 python uploader.zip 现在好用了
<hamo> roylez_: done
<adam8157> hamo: 你不是有vps么
<gfrog_> hamo: 刚关了linode呢。
<hamo> adam8157: 我木有...基席的...
<gfrog_> archl: 公司内部直接上 @@
<hamo> gfrog_: 壕
<archl> gfrog_。。。
<gfrog_> hamo: 刚关了还叫壕？
<adam8157> hamo: 有ssh帐号就行
<gfrog_> adam8157: 告诉乃用openshift嘛。
<hamo> gfrog_: 买过就叫壕，是吧 adam8157
<gfrog_> hamo: 呸
<gfrog_> hamo: 我还免费用过5个月呢，这咋算？
<adam8157> hamo: 是
<cfy> ofan: vpn好慢.....
<cfy> ofan: 我现在是10M的网络..
<hamo> cfy: 哪里10M, 帝都的10M根本不能算10M
<cfy> hamo: 反正我下载mirrors.163.com的东西,1M/s
<alvin_rxg> Title: 欢迎访问网易开源镜像站 (@ 163.com)
<cfy> hamo: 其实不是10M/s...是共用wifi....实测1m/s..
 * hamo 尼玛，现在是自己写自己测...求靠谱QA！！！
<cfy> hamo: imadper?
<hamo> cfy: 10Mbit/s本来就是1Mbyte/s
<hamo> cfy: 帽帽的人太贵啊
<cfy> hamo: 我随口说说的.....10M......主要是说vpn太慢了..
<cfy> hamo: .......
<cfy> ofan: 看下网络....是不是满速了?
 * tryit 这有没有大牛写个类似于goagent的东东
<archl> cfy: 慢速网络是啥样子的
 * hamo 困鸟...碎叫...
<hamo> tryit: 可以用帽帽的openshit...
<cfy> archl: 就是慢...看youtube...卡一会.看一会的..
 * gfrog_ 现在的goagent写的碉堡了。
<hamo> gfrog_: 何以屌爆？
<archl> cfy:  看youtube的。。。直接下载好了
<gfrog_> hamo: 可以兼容一坨服务
<mugebjgd1> tryit: 你应该期盼有人改变这一切 而不是一个大牛
<cfy> archl: .......你妹...下载不一样翻墙阿..
<gfrog_> hamo: 连sae都可以部署
<onlylove> 有谁知道LCP超市怎么解决不
<tryit> hamo, 我的goagent在linux下死活不能上传，转到win下才上传成功，现在转到linux下每天使用……
<hamo> gfrog_: 不就是代理么？
<onlylove> 有谁知道LCP超时怎么解决不
<gfrog_> hamo: 我是说各家服务的兼容性
<cfy> archl: hamo: 原来youku有...我去youku看好了..
<hamo> gfrog_: 是说goagent可以上传到sae上？
<gfrog_> hamo: 不过说实话，途增复杂度罢了。我宁可拆成独立的模块
<gfrog_> hamo: .
<hamo> gfrog_: 这功能做的，纯属蛋痛...有多少用户会这么用？
<archl> tryit 你应该一起来改变这一切，而不是期待别人
<gfrog_> hamo: 谁知道呢。
<tryit> archl, how
<tryit> archl, 写个软件？
<UbuntuTalk> [RoyAkon] linux下上传goagent，需要编辑 uploader.zip中的appcfg.py,注释掉fancy_urllib._create_connection = socket_create_connection
<hamo> tryit: 从头写一个吧...用golang写一个转换代理很容易
<UbuntuTalk> [RoyAkon] 在第182行左右
<gfrog_> hamo: 不过也不好说，兴许我当年就需要，在东软的时候要白名单，有sae的话就可以自己搞个在白名单里的域名然后挂代理。
<tryit> hamo, 我现在初学python……学好了估计能写个
<gfrog_> hamo: 我猜国内这种奇葩的公司应该还有。
<archl> tryit:  只靠软件不治本。
<archl> 睡死了
<roylez_> gfrog_: 猥琐蛙
<roylez_> gfrog_: sae 是啥
<hamo> gfrog_: 也许可以给国外的童鞋用，他们看不了国内视频网站的东西，可以在墙内挂个代理看动画片...
<hamo> roylez_: out席
<gfrog_> roylez: 嘟噜席
<hamo> roylez_: sina app eng
<gfrog_> roylez: 性浪搞的那玩意
<archl> hamo gfrog_ 红帽的人真不一样，我前天第一次听人用 奇葩 这个词。
<roylez_> hamo: 啥......
<gfrog_> archl: @@
<hamo> roylez_: 新浪搞得gae
<gfrog_> hamo: 也有道理，反向翻墙。
<roylez_> hamo: 你们怎么节操标准降到如斯地步了...
<UbuntuTalk> [RoyAkon] 性浪的GAE不是免费的哦。而且不便宜。
<archl> gfrog_sleepy:  大尾巴
<roylez_> hamo: 用渣浪的玩意
<cfy> archl: hamo: 就是没字幕了..
<archl> cfy: 。
<archl> cfy:  去吧。
<cfy> archl: ...去哪里?
<archl> cfy:  找字幕！
<cfy> archl: ......算了吧....连听力了..
<hamo> cfy: 练听力，以后可以像主席一样去忽悠洋鬼子和三哥
<archl> 三哥？
<archl> meaculpa？
<hamo> roylez_: 能用就行，我还用百度网盘下片呢...
<hamo> archl: 印度阿三
<mugebjgd1> archl: 印度啊三
<archl> 。
<roylez_> archl: 丫果然是假洋人了
<archl> roylez_ 。。。
<ghw> 新浪的人家叫SAE。。。。。。。。。。。。
<roylez_> mugebjgd1: 丫是中国驻德意志间谍。居然连三哥都能正确解码
<mugebjgd1> roylez 那是
<archl> roylez_ 假洋人。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: hamo gfrog_ 罗姐面基过之后变得一点也不腼腆了...
<gfrog_> adam8157: 嗯。。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 你解放了罗姐
<mugebjgd1> 卍开
<cfy> hamo: Avg: 839.57 kByte/s
<mugebjgd1> 裸姐学会了卍开
<archl> 。
<roylez_> mugebjgd1: 菊花开？
<cfy> hamo: 慢爆了...
<cfy> 卍解...
<hamo> mugebjgd1: ...
<archl> 我什么时候腼腆。。。
 * cfy Avg: 1.02 MByte/s
<hamo> > "卍" * 50
<kk> hamo, 卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac411341
 * hamo 看多了真有菊花的感觉呢...
<mugebjgd1> > "卐卍" * 1000
 * adam8157 afk for push-ups
<roylez_> 卍卐
<cfy> 卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍
<kk> mugebjgd1, 卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍卐卍
 * archl 总觉得自己一直是有话就说。腼腆从和提起啊。。。
<mugebjgd1> 左搞基 右搞基
<hamo> archl: 以前说话比较含蓄...
<archl> hamo: 哦。
<archl> hamo:  我搜索一下。
<mugebjgd1> archl: 我们知道你以前对男人就有兴趣
<hamo> ...
<mugebjgd1> archl: 没想到你现在大胆的出触手了
 * hamo 为何频道里总是三句话不离gaoji...
<mugebjgd1> hamo: #gaoji-cn
<gfrog_> hamo: 因为乃
<cfy> hamo: .......
<cfy> hamo: 做个统计?
<hamo> roylez_: 真蛋痛，基蛙君是近视眼，当然看不到了
<hamo> gfrog_: 22:43 <roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac411341
<archl> hamo:  gebjgd。。。你们俩彻底颠覆了我。。。我一直以为 gaoji = 高级。。。
<archl> lol
<roylez_> hamo: 这是蛤蟆...
<roylez_> archl: gaoji 于无形之中，才是 gaoji gaoji
<hamo> ...
 * archl 想吃和乐了。。。
<archl> 。。。
 * gfrog_ 为毛我的flash一直没法正常显示中文呢。。。
 * archl 吃了多种粉多种面。。。觉得 和乐还是排名前列的。
<roylez_> gfrog_: 蛙品
<gfrog_> roylez_: 。。。
<roylez_> archl: 和乐是啥？
 * gfrog_ 看片儿去。
<archl> roylez_ 主席今小寂寞
<archl> roylez_ 是我故乡的特种面条。
<archl> roylez_ 可能我比较喜欢那种放料（配菜量自行决定的）
<archl> http://baike.baidu.com/view/17274.htm 这样再加很多新菜决定-因为改进了，很多人不爱吃咸菜。
<kk> archl,啥网址y 鸡鸭和乐_百度百科
<archl> 鸡鸭只能煮汤，然后肉丢掉，如此。
<adam8157> roylez_: archl 那个正确的汉字是"饸饹"
<adam8157> roylez_: 就是北方那种压出来的面条
<archl> adam8157 不过我真的没见过 饸饹 这样的哦
<adam8157> archl: 陕西山西都这么叫
<archl> adam8157 不一样的吧
<archl> adam8157为啥要跟着他们的名称呢。。。
<adam8157> archl: 书面语吧
<hamo> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<archl> adam8157 查了下，饸饹的面是在水里煮的。
<hamo> archl: gaoji是个褒义词，当你想表扬一个人的时候，你就可以说他gaoji，非常好用
<archl> hamo:  gaoji
 * hamo 困屎鸟～～～
<archl> hamo: 增肥法！！
<archl> lainme: 怎么长胖啊
 * hamo 碎叫...
<mugebjgd1> archl: 现在下楼去吃夜宵
<archl> mugebjgd1: 我没说我停止吃东西了啊
<ofan> md 我包裹还没送来
<mugebjgd1> ofan: 我的洁身器也还没到
<ofan> mugebjgd1: 洁身撸管器？
<mugebjgd1> ofan: 恩
<mugebjgd1> ofan: 越撸越干净
<kingheaven> 谁来看看这篇文章? http://davidx.me/2012/09/04/ssl-communication/
<kk> kingheaven,啥网址y SSL通信详解 - 泥泞的沼泽
<ofan> kingheaven: 你写的？
<mugebjgd1> kingheaven: 有才
<archl> 进不去了。
<archl> 拜拜
<archl> 做鸡鸭老汤分，配劲到面条，甜蒜末、香菜、香油、旱肉、蛋皮丝、辣椒油、芹菜叶末、韭菜末。。。以老汤煮面，盛出面条，汤继续煮，面条5分凉时取沸腾的汤盛入大碗，加入面条，酌情加料。
<cfy> archl: guru.....
<archl> cfy: 恩。
<archl> cfy: 至于你喜欢否，还可以把鸡肉鸭肉切丝放入。
<archl> 反正吃到后来通常是面条先没了。
<archl> 要补充面条
<archl> cfy: 睡吧
<cc> - -!
<cc> 真冷清啊！
<ansik> mplayer有没有重复播放某一段的功能？
<archl> cc: 你搞错没。。。时间是多数工作者睡觉了
<archl> cc: 现在学生党基本都毕业了
<cc> 我上班族。。
<maplebeats> 唉，学生党开学了
<dabauer> how do I use adobe reader???
<dabauer> I have it open, but there is no way to open a file
<knownbad> File - Open
<dabauer> File is NOT available
<sulow> user evince
<knownbad> Alt + f.
<knownbad> Are you saying menu selection isn't available?
<dabauer> All file shows is a bunch of blanks, but I got it to work
<knownbad> Good to hear.
<mugebjgd1> knownbad: 最近干嘛呢——
<knownbad> mugebjgd1: å¹²XX
<mugebjgd1> knownbad: 你老婆怀孕了？
<knownbad> 没，她怀疑我不孕。
<knownbad> 我也怀疑。
<alvin_rxg> 多好，可以不用戴套
<gebjgd> knownbad: ............
<gebjgd> knownbad: 可怜的老色鬼
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那你老婆没想出墙吧
<knownbad> 以我的年纪戴不戴套机率差不多。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 完了 向ofan借种吧
<knownbad> 我建议了领养但老婆不要。  她一定要不她的种要不我的种。  这还真传统。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 或者你就要花大价钱吧
<gebjgd> knownbad: 人工受精
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你惨了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我也支持领养
<gebjgd> knownbad: 领养多好
<knownbad> 我跟她说了世上却人照顾的小孩很多，领养个来也好。
<knownbad> 再看看吧，我不会拒绝她有小孩的机会。
<knownbad> Cruz is heading over.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不是你的种？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那你需要去精子库？
<knownbad> Sorry, wrong window.
<knownbad> 暂时不考虑。
<knownbad> 对了，贱猫没被关了起来。  只不知为何潜水。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 贱猫？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 他的id是？
<knownbad> blueghost?
<knownbad> atomcat?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没有
<gebjgd> knownbad: 小光现在也天天潜水了
<knownbad> 反正愤青之一。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我休假中
<knownbad> 松鼠被越南妹搞得脚软？
<knownbad> 恭喜。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 八成
<gebjgd> knownbad: 估计天天都没有力气打字了
<knownbad> 找着新工作没？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 正在找
<knownbad> 那还休什么假？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 发简历 出游 探亲访友
<knownbad> 升天前的告别？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 升你毛
<gebjgd> 日的
<gebjgd> ati显卡最近又有问题
<knownbad> 天上的卡好些，您就快去吧。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 诅咒你
<ofan> knownbad: 猫叔不来了
<NWMonster> http://t66y.com/htm_data/7/1209/794941.html
<kk> NWMonster,啥网址y [0904]AV封面很坑爹,揭露女优真面目，各种经典搞笑吐槽，看你认识几个AV女优[43P] 草榴社
<gebjgd> 邪门了
<gebjgd> ati显卡
<knownbad> ofan: 他偶尔在线上只潜水。
<ofan> knownbad: 这么了解
<gebjgd> ati 老卡悲剧了
<ofan> 果然好基友啊
<knownbad> 他说你才是基友呢。
<knownbad> 你似乎之前对猫屁有点兴趣？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我更相信你和贱猫有一腿
<knownbad> 你觊觎贱猫已久了吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 恩
<gebjgd> knownbad: 觊觎很久了
<knownbad> Intel的驱动越来越好了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我的intel也不错
<gebjgd> knownbad: 就是ati会出问题
<knownbad> ati是神人用的，您还是升天吧。
<knownbad> 6600.org是谁？
<knownbad> 附近qq用户送过来的。  http://19276.fgjgfj6.6600.org/005edfgl/dj.html
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y ["503 => Net::HTTPServiceUnavailable for http://19276.fgjgfj6. . IN gettitle"]
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 我已经 flood 了很多了。懒了。
<gebjgd> 我了去的
<gebjgd> 又花屏
<gebjgd> ati最近肿木了
<knownbad> 用xf86-video-radeon还好
<alvin_rxg> T_T    http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDI2Mjc3NjE2.html
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 赛德克·巴莱—在线播放—《赛德克·巴莱 内地版》—电影—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你梦呢
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没有哪个radeon
<knownbad> Ubuntu12.04下。
<savr> hi
<knownbad> 公司的机子改换了
<savr> any java developers looking for work?
<kk> savr, 好.. .  ㍜ 
<savr> nihow
<savr> anyone know of any java developers?
<knownbad> You'll probably gain more attention if posting in another 5 hours.
<gebjgd> savr: yo
<gebjgd> savr: i am searching for a job of java development
<savr> true knownbad
<savr> great!
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不支持双头
<gebjgd> knownbad: 日的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 双头一会儿可以 一会儿不可以
<alvin_rxg> 尊敬的父，我有罪，我浪费了一晚上的时间
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 小光发奋了
<alvin_rxg> 对，发粪了
<knownbad> 便秘了
<alvin_rxg> 为啥是 nil... 我经常想到 尼罗河… =.=
<kk>  06:08
#ubuntu-cn 2012-09-05
<nicol> hi, good morning everyone!'
<stardiviner> nicol: 尼康?
<nicol> ....
<nicol> 还佳能呢
<ofan> nicol: 最近抵制日货
<nicol> ofan: ...
<ghw> nicol, ...是。。。研究生？
<nicol> gehaowu, 去死
<ghw> nicol, 果然是...
<ghw> nicol, 竟然跑这里混了
<ghw> 小柒同学网络环境不安全...所以先绕道美国去了...
<nicol> 说啥子呢
<cfy> ofan: 强烈建议,晚上的时候,看下带宽阿
<cfy> ofan: 感觉晚上超卡的...
<Ein-mobile> hello
<kk> Ein-mobile, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<binker> 昨晚安装12.04LTS AM64系统后，进行更新
<binker> 更新完成后重启
<mayli> 今日第一
<binker> 提示说无法运行图形界面
<binker> 只能运行在命令行界面
<binker> APU E350
<binker> 技嘉主板
<binker> 8GB的内存
<nicol> apu 有台式机的版本？》
<binker> 有阿
<binker> APU有台式机的版本
<binker> 什么A4、A6、A8的
<binker> 我昨晚刚刚安装的是一台小板的主机
<binker> 技嘉GA-E350-USB3主板
<binker> 集成apu（cpu+内置显示芯片）
<binker> 加上8GB的ddr3内存
<nicol> amd的显卡应该还是不错的吧
<binker> 嗯
<nicol> 吞了ATI之后
<binker> FullHD 全高清视频随便跑
<binker> 支持硬解码
<nicol> 但是CPU不行
<nicol> ghw说的
<binker> CPU够用了
<binker> 用不完的
<binker> 一分钱一分货
<nicol> 几核的啊
<binker> E350是双核
<binker> 1.6GHz
<binker> 功耗才18W
<cherrot> 色大象呢。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 买本书没看清楚发现自己被坑了。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386147 前几天买的书linux其实入门很简单发现后面一半。。昨天看完了 发现后面一半对都没用啊。。讲什么SHELL 正则表达式 不过让我见识了VIM编辑器的强大 还是JAVA C+ 什么编译环境 编译器 解释器。 …
<ofan> cfy: ping?
<MeaCulpa> .
 * MeaCulpa 外面写Linux书的好多都是抄抄估计
<cfy> ofan: ping没看...现在网速不错
<cfy> ofan: 昨晚我'局域网'下载有1M/s
<cfy> ofan: 但是连你只要20K/s左右
<cfy> ofan: 但是连你只有20K/s左右
<ofan> cfy: 废话
<cfy> ofan: ........
<ofan> cfy: 贷款是共享的
<ofan> 也看你连哪里
<cfy> ofan: ........ 这也是...所以.....我让你看下嘛....
<ofan> cfy: 要是连国内的20k算不错了
<cfy> ofan: youtube
<ofan> cfy: vpn?
<cfy> ofan: 是阿
<cfy> ofan: me->vpn->youtube 20-k/s
<nicol> ...
<nicol> cfy: 还不如用goagent呢
<cfy> nicol: ...
<ofan> cfy: 你在上传？
<cfy> ofan: 什么?我现在在看youtube,现在网速可以阿
<ofan> cfy: youtube有个功能显示速率
<kevinyings> aaaaa
<cfy> ofan: show video info?
<nicol> cfy: 你是不是在一个lisp的QQ群里面啊？
<cfy> nicol: 是阿
<mayli> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 1878.143/4503.551/7213.199/1488.416 ms, pipe 6
<mayli> 看我的渣网速
<cfy> Your average video speed at this location from Aug 6, 2012 to Sep 3, 2012 was 593 Kbps.
<ofan> cfy: 有speed test
<cfy> ofan: 嗯,我说昨晚太慢.....
<cfy> ofan: 晚上我再看看
<imadper> cfy: 早起出门忘带sicp了...
<cfy> imadper: ..........................................
<cfy> imadper: sicp买来多少钱?
<imadper> cfy: 三十多...
<cfy> imadper: .... 还算便宜....
<imadper> cfy: 咋了?
<imadper> cfy: 就是很便宜...
<cfy> imadper: 没啥,随便问问阿
<imadper> cfy: 恩
<cfy> imadper: 自从开了vpn,再也不用担心google用不了了..  cc ofan
<imadper> cfy: 你不觉得ssh更方便吗?
<cfy> imadper: dns污染怎么解决?
<ofan> opendns
<ofan> imadper: 中文版？
<cfy> ofan: 在国内用opendns,照样污染吧
<cfy> ofan: 我一直用8.8.8.8
 * gfrog_sleepy 早
<ofan> cfy: 不会
<hamo_notail> cfy: 可以走ssh解析 dns
<cfy> ofan: 怎么不会?gfw有这个能力阿
<ofan> 8.8.8.8才会污染
<ofan> 我以前用的没污染
<cfy> ofan: 为啥opendns不会被污染?
<cfy> ofan: gfw不屑?
<ofan> 用comodo的也行
<cfy> ofan: hamo_notail: imadper: vpn不错,就是.....networkmanager不能记住密码,弱爆了.......
<cfy> 算了.不折腾....
<imadper> ofan: 恩 中文的
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 蛋蛋早。。。
<adam8157>  /kick hamo_notail
<hamo_notail> gfrog:  基蛙早
<hamo_notail> imadper: 色大象早
<imadper> hamo_notail: 色蛤蟆...
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 无尾hamo早
<gfrog> adam8157: vim talk
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃赶紧跟二爷说
<adam8157> gfrog: 0_0
<adam8157> gfrog: 说实话 你还需要听这个?
<adam8157> gfrog: 讲也是基础...
<gfrog> adam8157: 我不需要，但是今年来了很多新同事，根本不会用这些玩意。
<hamo_notail> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃快快滴，不准找借口
<adam8157> gfrog: 这样啊
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 过去给这些新员工正三观！
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 对
<hamo_notail> adam8157: NHO-gaoji蛋
<mayli> hamo_notail: adam8157 gfrog 如果新同事在正三观的过程中和你们打起来了，一定是有EMACS的爱好者在从中做梗
<jyfl987> 哥来了
<cfy> imadper: grep xxxx -R /,会有什么灾难发生?
<gfrog> mayli: 不会，emacs党禁止参加培训。 顶多会有gedit党
<cfy> imadper: 无非是读到zero,random这种,一直不停止吧
<hamo_notail> mayli: 哥没在，否则一定在下面拆阿蛋的台
<adam8157> gfrog: - -!
<gfrog> cfy: 这有毛儿灾难，我经常干。
<cfy> gfrog: -R /么?
<nicol> 正三观
<gfrog> cfy: 显然
<nicol> 是什么啊
<cfy> gfrog: 我也这么觉得.最多读到zero就停了..
<cfy> gfrog: 但是非有人说这有灾难..
<mayli> gfrog: gedit+nano党路过
<gfrog> cfy: 乃自己grep一下zero看看啥效果就知道了
<nicol> mayli: :>>
<cfy> gfrog: 一直在读取阿....没啥效果
<cfy> grep: memory exhausted...
 * hamo_notail momo palomino|working 
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 hamo_notail 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * archl 喂马儿草。
<palomino|working> ......
 * mayli momo palomino|working 
<archl> palomino|working： 马儿应该舔舔
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 mayli 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * palomino|working 站在 archl 脸上眺望四方
<huntxu> 马踏飞燕...
<archl> 。。。
<mayli> 咦？高科技啊！
<huntxu> archl: 飞燕你好
<archl> huntxu: 胡须美好
 * mayli momo 没有脸 的人
<archl> mayli: 美丽到不用脸庞的人
<huntxu> mayli: 这nick，是女孩子用的
<mayli> 2TB（绿盘、64MB缓存）　679元的价格如何？
<cfy> mayli: 听说绿盘不太好吧
<kevinyings> help
<mayli> huntxu: MAYLI=Matrix As Your LInux
<mayli> cfy: 不是环保么？
<huntxu> mayli: 太扯了，As第一次见大写的
<huntxu> prep.一般不大写，对不 archl
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 招商ukey在Vbox下的错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386155 Failed to create a proxy device for the USB device.(Error:VERR_READ_ERROR). Result Code: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) Component: Console Interface: IConsole {1968b7d3-e3bf-4ceb-99e0-cb7c913317bb} 有朋友遇到同样问题了吗？之前我还用过一次呢， …
<cfy> mayli: 不知道..
<archl> huntxu: 看样子是。。。这个简写我没用过。。。
<jyfl987> mayli: 环保个p
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我觉得你有gay的倾向
<hamo_notail> jyfl987: 他就是...嘘
<jyfl987> hamo_notail: 因为我用他的这个irssi脚本 他喜欢搞得五颜六色的 这不就是彩虹倾向么
<hamo_notail> jyfl987: 哎...骚年，你太年轻了...
<archl> jyfl987: 。。。
<archl> jyfl987: 你太骚了
<mayli> jyfl987: 什么脚本？求截图
<jyfl987> archl: 是阿丹的脚本
<adam8157> jyfl987: 滚 你才有
<archl> jyfl987:  话说。只是你们告诉我 gay 用彩虹色的，我以前都没见过
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我又不用那脚本, 玩儿过而已
<archl> jyfl987: 虽然我知道很多人是。
<MeaCulpa> .
<archl> jyfl987: 大概只是运动色吧。
<MeaCulpa> irssi里发ascii color会如何...
<archl> MeaCulpa:  你的nick长，看看会变啥样哦
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你忘记彩虹是说什么了?
<MeaCulpa> archl: ..
<MeaCulpa> \033[31m ANSI Color应该没用吧
 * MeaCulpa 果然
<adam8157> jyfl987: 所以你看见彩虹就跑? 闭口不说彩虹?   你这逻辑
<MeaCulpa> irc颜色自成体系了...无聊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哼哼 你还不承认
<adam8157> jyfl987: 擦, 彩色是ee先搞得, 我就去研究了下perl脚本而已!
<palomino|working> ee激发了adam的潜能?
<adam8157> palomino|working: 破马...
<palomino|working> :-P
<jyfl987> adam8157: 所以你只是有倾向 ee就是
<adam8157> jyfl987: 擦 你为啥要去用? 你才是有倾向吧混蛋
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我是被迫的 我现在服务器上 你还有个 notify-send  wtf
 * hamo_notail adam8157 阿蛋敖娇了...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 服务器上 notify-send!!!
<adam8157> jyfl987: 谁让你开了...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我没打算开 只是不知道如何禁止
 * MeaCulpa ANSI Color才是王道
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 我越看wchang越像你boss...
<cherrot> imadper: 乃笨死了
<cherrot> imadper: 谁说查位置只能靠QQ的
<imadper> cherrot: 靠手机?
<hamo_notail> gfrog_: 又带把了？啥情况？
<hamo_notail> gfrog_: WFH?
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 擦，还不是去试了下个热捧
<cherrot> imadper: 你写个js应用，为了好看点可以加个google map上去，在里面请求手机地理位置，对方同意地理位置请求后，你偷偷ajax把位置发送到你的应用里记录下来、
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 听说cqian发了个WFH的邮件写成WTF了？
<jyfl987> cherrot: 你去鸿毛了？
<cherrot> imadper: HTML5 万岁
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我这边上就是社科院
<hamo_notail> cherrot: ...
<cherrot> jyfl987: 没啊
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 擦，还不是手贱去试了下grep foobar /dev/zero
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 发到他们组而已
<imadper> cherrot: ....
<cherrot> imadper: 对吧？
<cherrot> imadper: 你只需要找个理由发个网址给他就行了
<hamo_notail> tenzu: 拜受
<MeaCulpa> NB: 10:46 < hamo_notail> adam8157: 听说cqian发了个WFH的邮件写成WTF了？
<imadper> cherrot: ....
<imadper> cherrot: ....
<imadper> hamo_notail: 我去看看去...
<cherrot> imadper: 楞什么啊你
<gfrog> imadper: 乃今天又test啥呢？
<imadper> gfrog: https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/4/24/328
<kk> imadper,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<imadper> gfrog: 把这个的测试自动化了...  这个连接不是内部的吧...
<imadper> gfrog: 显然不是...
<MeaCulpa> http://cn.fmnnow.com/2012/09/04/9924/
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y 衡阳数十儿童参与“黄金大米”实验引发争议 | FMN 自曲新闻
<tenzu> hamo_notail: 摸摸毛
 * MeaCulpa 中国官员忙着辟谣，美国教授忙着邀功...
<hamo_notail> tenzu: tjlug要办SFD？
 * MeaCulpa 论文造假损失比摧残娃娃还大..
<tenzu> hamo_notail: 估计是组团参加帝都的deepin那个活动吧
<hamo_notail> tenzu: 可以丫，过来呗...帝都这么多人等着面你呢...
<tenzu> hamo_notail: 一群ji友
<hamo_notail> tenzu: 这些jike的人可不算我，我面过你了...我顶多是陪面
<tenzu> hamo_notail: 胡须, 茸茸, 悦姐, 还有谁想面?
<hamo_notail> tenzu: 罗姐
<tenzu> hamo_notail: 罗姐能呆到几号?
<hamo_notail> archl: ^^^
<archl> hamo_notail: 不可能待到 24号除非。。。。。。
<hamo_notail> archl: 除非？
<archl> hamo_notail: 除非真工作了。
 * gfrog 想到一个奇葩的问题，政府的法律条文的版权属于谁？ 在public domain里？
<cfy> gfrog_: 你说你经常grep xxxx -R /怎么避免读到zero这种呢?exclude了一下?
<gfrog> cfy: .
<cfy> gfrog: 这个肯定要解决吧....
<cherrot_> imadper: 主意咋样？
<cherrot_> imadper: 快搞起 我要看戏
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 读到/dev/zero啥效果？
<cfy> gfrog: 还是你都用到一半,发现找到了,就C-c了?
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 乃试试？
<cfy> hamo_notail: 内存用光
<hamo_notail> gfrog: oom-killer不会杀了grep?
<hamo_notail> cfy: ^^^
<gfrog> cfy: 貌似我都没grep到/dev里头的玩意呢。
<cfy> gfrog: 都/了怎么会?
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 乃试试就知道了呢，反正我木有看到oom
<gfrog> cfy: 不清楚，反正之前真的干过个热捧
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 不敢试...
<gfrog> cfy: 不清楚，反正之前真的干过grep -R /
<kevinyings> 谁有 learn vimscript in  hard way
<archl> 坑啊。。。飞机票 68元。
<cfy> gfrog: hamo_notail: 我strace了一下,看上去像是mmap失败,内存不够了
<cfy> gfrog: ....真的干过.....和常干有区别吧...我记得你说常干...
<jyfl987> archl: 额 从天通苑飞通州么？
<archl> jyfl987:  北京到潍坊
<gfrog> cfy: 真的常干。。。
<gfrog> cfy: 真的没遇到过
<cfy> gfrog: 那是怎么避过zero的?再者,遇到random这种也不行阿...
<cfy> gfrog: 如果不C-c,怎么可能会停呢?
<gfrog> cfy: 找个虚拟机试下，这次不玩儿host了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 日本宪法在github上, 你可以去看看他们的COPYRIGHT
<cfy> gfrog: 我就在试...
<huntxu> adam8157: 发pull request，改成我大中华的
<gfrog> adam8157: gaoji蛋，求链接/关键字
<cfy> huntxu: gaoji...
<jyfl987> archl: 呵呵
<nicol> adam8157: 德国联邦的也在吧
<adam8157> huntxu: gfrog http://esehara.github.com/NihonkokuKenpo/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: 日本国憲法
<adam8157> nicol: 那不知道 就知道日本的在
<cfy> 日语看不懂..
<nicol> adaam:  不过小日本的宪法本来就是美国给帮弄的
<nicol> adam8157: 算什么呢》
<gfrog> adam8157: huntxu 尼玛日本国宪法真的可以发pull request啊。。
 * gfrog 啥时候我朝宪法可以git pull啊
<nicol> gfrog: 大家改改，然后commit push吧
<adam8157> nicol: 帮着弄得怎么了...
 * MeaCulpa 给dev提defect, rst 纯文本，附加编译完成html, 态度多端正...
<meiosis> 在这个不难把，中国宪法也能放到git上
<meiosis> 又不是什么难事
<MeaCulpa> meiosis: 中国宪法cvs管理足矣...
<meiosis> 搞不好是vss管理。。。
<hamo_notail> MeaCulpa: .txt有啥可管理的...
<hamo_notail> MeaCulpa: 又不能编译成.exe...
<ofan> gcc law.txt
<ofan> Permission denied
<MeaCulpa> hamo_notail: VCS管理的都是txt
<MeaCulpa> hamo_notail: git也没内建build功能吧...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: http://bilibili.kankanews.com/video/av351431/
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 刘慈欣做客小崔说事 都有一颗好奇心 - 嗶哩嗶哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili.tv
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 觉得三体三不好看
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 还行
<jyfl987> hamo_notail: 还行 不过没那么神就是了
<jyfl987> 有些想象不错 但是有些就无厘头了
<ghw> 怎么建立房间啊
<imadper> hamo_notail: 在?
<imadper> hamo_notail: 你的commit message怎么段行的? emacs
<hamo_notail> imadper: 断行？
<imadper> 73个字符之后要断行呀...
<imadper> 开新行   hamo_notail
<hamo_notail> imadper: 额...我一般都是git commit在命令行搞
<imadper> hamo_notail: -m 然后一行就搞定了?
<imadper> hamo_notail: 我们这里要求写一段话呀...
<hamo_notail> imadper: 嗯...如果是内核patch的话，那就vim
<gfrog> hamo_notail: imadper 鄙视只写一行commit log的
<meiosis> emacs的git插件都支持断航注释把
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 我一行的都是写给基席的...
<imadper> hamo_notail: 你还俩都用?
<imadper> meiosis: 我没试过git插件... 试试去.
<hamo_notail> imadper: 必须双修...要不在公司会郁闷死
<imadper> hamo_notail: 为啥?
<meiosis> imadper 我用git-emacs的，比较简单，24内置vc的插件
<hamo_notail> imadper: 哎...我们这边有个ssh relay，在自己的电脑上没法连进服务器，只能在服务器上vim
<imadper> hamo_notail: emacs直接ssh过去呀
<hamo_notail> imadper: 有relay，连不进去的...
<imadper> hamo_notail: tramp不行?
<imadper> meiosis: 我去试试去. thx
<hamo_notail> imadper: 不行的...relay的终端是个残疾终端的...
<gfrog> hamo_notail: wow，那货好操蛋呢。乃为神马要在那种公司待着，多毁灭编码动力啊。
<imadper> hamo_notail: 没用过这种gaoji东西
 * adam8157 哈哈
 * hamo_notail ...
<kevinyings> 蛤蟆没尾巴
<stardiviner> 有没有非常出名的小的C的程序啊? 想用来学习C
<adam8157> stardiviner: 八皇后
<hamo_notail> stardiviner: redis
<stardiviner> adam8157: 八皇后? 啥东东? 英文名?
<kevinyings> stardiviner:是一个问题
<hamo_notail> stardiviner: eight queen
<ofan> stardiviner: coreutils
<imadper> stardiviner: eight queens
<stardiviner> 哦, 不错, 三个了, 都收了
<kevinyings> hamo_notail:你尾巴怎么了
<hamo_notail> kevinyings: 没怎么啊...
<kevinyings> hamo_notail:那怎么没了，变jj了？
<hamo_notail> kevinyings: 本来就没有尾巴嘛...
<kevinyings> 。。。
<archl> 。。。
 * hamo_notail 求换公司啊！
<adam8157> hamo_notail: - -!
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 说实话我刚来的时候对这个relay也是恨之入骨的...
<ofan> 等显示器到货
<archl> hamo_notail: 要求就是 15000+每月么。
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 现在麻木了...
<ofan> 2w+
<hamo_notail> archl: 配个mac book air
<archl> hamo_notail:  。去苹果？
<ofan> 配个mm
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 杯具的孩纸
<kevinyings> hamo_notail:多少羡慕嫉妒恨啊，你 boss知道你这么折腾吗？
<archl> hamo_notail: 等到你boss把你放百度首页时，你就值钱了
<hamo_notail> kevinyings: 啥？
<hamo_notail> archl: 把多撸放上去就行
<ofan> hamo_notail: 要求加薪
<kevinyings> hamo_notail:为毛你这么折腾，还不拆了你
<hamo_notail> ofan: 要加薪会屎的..
<ofan> hamo_notail: 为啥
<hamo_notail> ofan: 药家鑫
<kevinyings> 一月一个苹果
<ofan> hamo_notail: 啥？
<hamo_notail> ofan: ...
<ofan> md网好卡
<archl> 中国歌曲真奇异，还需要看同步歌词
<hamo_notail> archl: gaoji
<kevinyings> 可以一边听歌，一边听普通话，只要你的神经能分别处理接受信号
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: proxychains我怎么搞不起来
<kevinyings> 不过你只有1个耳膜
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: conf贴出来
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 可以了 是我搞错了
 * archl 请求帮助，如果在空间网页修改，想把其 git 变动拖回来，该用啥命令
<ghw> git pull
<hamo_notail> roylez: 基席？
<archl> ‘git pull’ don't work.
<archl> 或许因为我没读 openshift 的使用法则？
<ofan> archl: 你用openshit干嘛
<archl> ofan: 没买vps
<archl> ofan: 就直接用它实验。
<jyfl987> ofan: 开
<ofan> archl: 放靓照？
<ofan> jyfl987: 啥
<archl> ofan: 。你的照片来。
<archl> ofan: 快给我
<archl> ofan: 仅仅做个人网站试试
<jyfl987> gfrog: visudo NOPASSWD也不行 你们这帮骗子
<archl> ofan:  玩 diaspora  http://www.hard-light.net/forums/index.php?topic=81859.0
<kk> archl,啥网址y [RELEASE] Diaspora: Shattered Armistice
<archl> cherrot:  lainme的站是不是被墙了。
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • NVIDA CUDA校园程序设计大赛 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386163 偶然间看到了这个比赛,去官方网站上看了一下,还支持linux平台,只是ubuntu12.04版本的支持貌似没看到,不过10.04和11.04的支持是有的 大赛主要是使用GPU加速,进行并行编程,最高奖金有5万块哦,接下来是2万块,奖 …
<MeaCulpa> archl: cherrot 真的？ 多好的wiki
<archl> MeaCulpa: 似乎是经常 Server not found
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 什么啊？  我断线了好像
<cherrot> archl: 哦 我瞅瞅看
<cherrot> archl: MeaCulpa 貌似不是被墙  是她的站又坏掉了啊
<archl> 。
 * cherrot is away: lunch
 * archl need energy
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<gfrog> jyfl987: 啥？
<jyfl987> gfrog: gundam
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 为毛今天又有批萨？
<adam8157> gfrog: ca培训?
<gfrog> adam8157: wow
<gfrog> adam8157: 应该去旁听才对
<meiosis> 2012 ruby 中国开发者大会有人去么，11在上海举办
<meiosis> http://rubyconfchina.org/
<kk> meiosis ⇪ t: RubyConfChina 2012
<meiosis> 松本行弘回来介绍ruby 2.0
<meiosis> 11月在上海举办
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋，vim肿么移动到某个字符后面/前面添加一个字符？比方说光标在行开头的时候，要在中间的一个fobar的b前面插入一个o
<adam8157> gfrog: fbio?
<gfrog> adam8157: 原来要按这么多键 @@
<roylez> hamo_notail: 黑毛
<roylez> hamo_notail: 清真黑毛
<MeaCulpa> ChanServ: ?
 * archl 洗个碗，手指都会被勺子割破。。。
<lainme> archl: 似乎是的。我这里可以访问
<lainme> archl: 而且似乎是封域名
<archl> lainme: 恩。
<archl> lainme: 你的dokuwiki是直接在web 界面维护吗？
<lainme> archl: 是的
<archl> lainme: 我想问，我的本地 git 和 远程 git 怎么同步呢，web界面改动-包括内容，直接与 git 同步可以吗？
<lainme> archl: git pull和git push
<archl> lainme:  呃。我感觉需要手动  git commit -m 才能 push，pull是不是需要什么准备？
<lainme> archl: 设置了远程仓库后可以用git pull origin master来推送到远程仓库origin的master分支。我都是看这个 http://git-scm.com/book
<kk> lainme,啥网址y Git - Book
<archl> 谢了。
<archl> 不能访问的站点=-
<Oooops> gfrog 意思是你在斑马线，可以整天拦车乞讨？
<kevinyings> 看书手都被割破的
<archl> kev
<lainme> archl: 。。http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/24456537.html 这个应该可以
<kk> lainme,啥网址y ProGit 中文版.pdf_免费高速下载_新浪爱问共享资料
<gfrog> Oooops: 神。。。
<gfrog> Oooops: 乃穿越了呢。
<archl> lainme:  。谢谢。我还窜到 drupal.org 的 git 文档去了。。 http://drupal.org/documentation/git
<kk> archl,啥网址y Git documentation | drupal.org
 * lainme 难道我博客是因为贴了github网址被墙的么
<archl> lainme:  因为贴了代理吧。
<lainme> archl: ……我指的不是翻墙代理啊。而且都是很久的文章的
<archl> lainme:  最近查的比较紧-或者只是北京这里
<weakiwi> 怎么了？
<ofan> http://www.google.com/gwt/x?u=http%3A%2F%2Fsolidot.org.feedsportal.com%2Fc%2F33236%2Ff%2F556826%2Fs%2F231437ab%2Fl%2F0Linternet0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F120C0A90C0A50C0A20A2290Gamp0Pfrom0Frss%2Fstory01.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Solidot | 研究发现大多数BT分享者遭监控
<weakiwi> 。。。
<archl> 下载完成。 15个种子，全速
<weakiwi> 靠
<weakiwi> 我用手机的transimission
<weakiwi> 一点速度都没有
<archl> weakiwi: 该升级了
<weakiwi> 升级？
<ofan> http://www.google.com/gwt/x?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cnbeta.com%2Farticles%2F204445.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: 针对 Linux 的木马程序Wirenet出现 _Linux_cnBeta.COM
<Oooops> gfrog: 乞讨嘎嘛。凡事不能说绝对的。
<ghw> gwt...
<ghw> ofan, 没内外网?
<Oooops> gfrog_:  http://imagebin.org/227220 这啥意思
<savr> niihow, any java developers looking for a job? please contact me
<Oooops> adam8157: 看上面的图。解释下。
<adam8157> Oooops: 直接ssh可以? cc gfrog
<Oooops> 还没clone，没建立仓库啊
<Oooops> 抛弃git?
<adam8157> Oooops: 我没搞过openshift...
<Oooops> 这都破嘎嘛鼓动的。 adam8157
<archl> Oooops:  据说有些节点墙了。
<Oooops> 然后人都不出来。完全没客服嘛。
<Oooops> archl: 这你咋知道的
<archl> Oooops: 好像是 gfrog 或者 hamo 或 huntxu说的
<hamo_notail> adam8157: ca培训是啥？
<Oooops> 是吧。咋现在不出来了。
<Oooops> hamo_notail: 你说过？
<archl> Oooops: 他们争论，是否会换节点
<hamo_notail> Oooops: 啥？
<hamo_notail> roylez: 脏席...
<Oooops> hamo_notail 又不是哪里的人
<adam8157> hamo_notail: rhca培训啊
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 这还有披萨吃...
<roylez> lainme: 因为你没发照片给我所以被墙的
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 管饭, 管教, 管考试, 管不上班
<lainme> roylez: 那还是继续被墙吧
<roylez> hamo_notail: 无尾蛤蟆
<roylez> lainme: .
<hamo_notail> roylez: 脏席...右下角那个需要rework...
<Oooops> roylez: 你和蛤蟆搞基。最近关系太近了。
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 嚓...乃去考ca吧...
<roylez> lainme: 去 dooloo.info 帮忙灌水
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 懒
<roylez> hamo_notail: 右下怎么了？
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 懒蛋
<ofan> ghw: 你在说毛？
<ghw> ofan, ...你发的那个网站啊...
<hamo_notail> roylez: 根本没人点...本来是亮点的地方被隐藏了...还有，那个picture的图片能自动展开的事情，大家都不知道...上次面基原来大家都不知道
<ofan> ghw: 哪个网站
<ofan> 我一天发好几个
<hamo_notail> roylez: 右下角不如直接展开了浮动在最下面...
<roylez> hamo_notail: 我觉得就这样吧
<ghw> ofan, 我以前还在学校的时候,那个电信的ChinaNET无线信号,能上部分Google的站...(没缴费帐号登陆的情况下)  包括这个http://www.google.com/gwt/x?u
<hamo_notail> Oooops: 神吃醋了？
<ghw> ofan, 然后就能用这个上一部分网站了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 公司看个新浪视频要挂美国代理，而且很慢，太操蛋了
<ofan> 奥
<Oooops> hamo_notail: 你看啊。最近你乱说，他也不踢了。
<hamo_notail> Oooops: 我没乱说啊..我守法良民大大的...
<Jacoii> 请问ubuntu更新中的内核跟直接用linux源码编译的内核有什么区别吗？
<gfrog> Oooops: 神，乃的app可能被盾了
<gfrog> Oooops: 删掉app重建一个
<Oooops> gfrog: 凭啥。昨天才开通的。还没clone
<Oooops> 这服务太shit了。
<gfrog> Oooops: 摊上了被盾掉的ec2节点
<Oooops> 这还能查到？
<Oooops> 咋不部署cdn网络？
<roylez> gfrog: 你用ec2了？
<gfrog> roylez: openshift在ec2上啊
<roylez> Oooops: cdn要钱不？
<roylez> gfrog: ...
<roylez> gfrog: openshift要钱么？
<Oooops> rh不是有钱
<gfrog> roylez: 有免费版
<roylez> gfrog: 免费版什么级别？
<ofan> openshit支持nodejs
<gfrog> roylez: 带宽空间最大并发连接都限制了。
<gfrog> roylez: 反正挺郁闷，个人主页足够，但是商业网站肯定需要花钱买
<Oooops> 难道是骗钱的？
<ofan> gfrog: 具体什么限制
<gfrog> Oooops: 限制似乎只在apache部分，目前从内部发起的连接还没察觉到限制。
<gfrog> ofan: 500M空间，20并发连接
<gfrog> ofan: 带宽忘了
<ofan> 流量多少？
<Oooops> gfrog: 你乱说。哪里有apache嘛。空的。
<gfrog> ofan: 没限
<gfrog> Oooops: 有apache的
<ofan> gfrog: 那还不错
<roylez> gfrog: redis支持么？
<ofan> 带宽200k就够了
<Oooops> 要apache干嘛？缺省启用？
<gfrog> roylez: ruby的不清楚，不过话说这货就是ruby写的呢，对ruby支持肯定好些。
<ofan> 不过应该不会限制带宽
<roylez> gfrog: 鬼网页，支持什么数据库都找不到
<ofan> 只限制流量
<ofan> 弄个sqlite就是
<Oooops> 数据库似乎是2种
<gfrog> Oooops: web服务嘛。没找到肿么关。但是无所谓，apache在上面也不影响使用。
<Oooops> 查。我还以为是空的服务呢。那样才自由
<gfrog> roylez: mysql、sqlite啥的都支持吧。os网站乃就忍了吧，典型工程师作品
<ofan> sqlite够用了
<ofan> 那我把我的vpn 管理界面弄上去
<ofan> gfrog: 貌似ssh没shell？
<hamo_notail> roylez: 我查过...openshit是支持redis的...
<gfrog> Oooops: 其他web服务没法用的哦
<gfrog> ofan: 有，标准shell，只不过看起来不太像
<hamo_notail> roylez: 不过接口很奇葩
<ofan> gfrog: 那就是可以随便监听端口了？
<gfrog> Oooops: 神难道乃想直接用perl起一个http server？ 肯定是不可能的。
<ofan> gfrog: 为啥
<gfrog> Oooops: 至少不能起在80 端口上
<ofan> 当然不能80
<gfrog> ofan: 嘛叫监听端口？
<ofan> gfrog: ...
<onlylove> 就是服务端口，webserver一般的监听80
<ofan> gfrog: tcp/udp链接没限制？
<gfrog> ofan: 我只在apache上看到限制了。其他自己创建的连接感觉不到
<mosesofmason> http://cn.wsj.com/gb/20120905/bch130332.asp
<kk> mosesofmason,啥网址y 胡锦涛会见希拉里 习近平取消会晤-华尔街日报
<archl> Oooops: 你要 Openshift 干嘛用呢。
<ofan> 15 pages/second
<ofan> Hundreds of articles
<ofan> ~ 50k visitors per month
<Oooops> gfrog: 我是要一个自由的环境，做bot啊。
<Oooops> clone下来，才看得到架构。
<Oooops> 嘛文档都没。shit
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽，黑毛他黑你
<tenzu> roylez: 请主席裁决
<roylez> tenzu: http://dooloo.info/p/Q3T
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 据说有些人想要骑车游川南线
<zuriaake1> 有人用links吗？
<zuriaake1> 麻痹一堆乱码
<Oooops> host1plus
<ofan> gfrog: ssh命令被限制了
<tenzu> roylez: 黑毛总是四处挑衅, 然后找对象搞基
 * hamo_notail ...
<gfrog> ofan: 限制毛儿？ 并发？
<hamo_notail> tenzu: 拜受
<hamo_notail> roylez: 拜主席
<gfrog> Oooops: 乃的bot需要啥？
<ofan> 支持mongodb
<ofan> mysql,postgresql
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 你才是默默被黑啊
<ofan> gfrog: shell命令
<archl> hamo_notail: 你是受难的-所以叫做受？
<\rs> hamo_notail: 求免費dns，http://freedns.afraid.org/signup/ 這個靠譜？
<kk> \rs,啥网址y Create your account
<gfrog> ofan: 有些shell命令没有，有些没法用。
<ofan> 除了做web 基本没什么用
<archl> ofan: 就是web啊。
<ofan> gfrog: 一共就几个命令
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 我一直是默默被黑的...
<gfrog> ofan: os用了大量的selinux跟轻量级容器
<Oooops> gfrog: 只需要perl
<archl> hamo_notail: 为什么呢。
<hamo_notail> \rs: 免费dns? 乃有域名么？
<gfrog> ofan: 哪有，很多命令，只列了那么几个而已
<gfrog> Oooops: perl肯定有
<\rs> hamo_notail: 免費域名
<hamo_notail> archl: tenzu 是叫兽，所以简称受
<ofan> gfrog: 哦 果然
<ofan> 有npm,gem
<tenzu> hamo_notail: 呸
<Oooops> gfrog: 废话，先让我clone下来嘛
<hamo_notail> \rs: 你是想要dns解析服务是把？
<ofan> 为毛没pip?????????????????
<ofan> 那还不错
<archl> Oooops: 。。造个新的不久好了
<ofan> 我把我vpn放上面
<gfrog> Oooops: 神乃直接ssh到那个主机试试，地址/用户名就是git 地址，去掉目录。
<Oooops> gfrog: 或者有很好的文档说明
<archl> Oooops: 你那个反正没东西
<\rs> hamo_notail: 嗯，想用 i@mydomain
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04桌面问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386172 现在装了ubuntu 12.04，后来使用过程中不知道操作了什么，现在开机输入完用户名密码，桌面上什么也看不到，左侧的程序列表页没有了，右键菜单正常，创建文件夹文件都行，通过创建的文件夹打开文件管理器 …
<hamo_notail> \rs: 推荐dnspod.cn
<ofan> gfrog: 貌似一个服务就是一个gear>
<ofan> ?
<ofan> 用opendns
<gfrog> ofan: 差不多。
<ofan> gfrog: 那web服务最多只能用一个gear?
<archl> Oooops:  https://access.redhat.com/knowledge/docs/OpenShift/
<gfrog> Oooops: 文档。。。 懒得看了，帽帽的文档一向又臭又长
<archl> ofa
<archl> ofan:  对。
<archl> ofan:  否则收费
 * gfrog 澳洲佬写的玩意很难看。
<hamo_notail> roylez: 席...你看我说大家都不会自己发现那个图标能点的...
<gfrog> ofan: 好象是呢。
<ofan> archl: 怎么收费？
<archl> ofan: 你看看吧。
<Oooops> gfrog_: 咋写？
<gfrog> ofan: 哦，对了，每个免费账户3个app限制。
<ofan> 我自己启动个daemon 怎么收费？
<Oooops> 巨慢。
<gfrog> Oooops: 嘛儿？
<ofan> 巨慢
<Oooops> 才看到指纹确认
<Oooops> 这哪里搞得下去哦
<archl> ofan:  额，是 3个 gears
<archl> ofan:  https://openshift.redhat.com/community/developers/pricing
<ofan> archl: 早看了
<ofan> 我问的是如果自己启动个后台程序怎么收费
<Oooops> gfrog: ssh咋写呢？这完全没反映了嘛
<Oooops> Connection closed by 23.22.243.117
<gfrog> Oooops: 乃的那个git地址不就是个ssh嘛，ssh上去就是了。
<Oooops> 你看，这么久，出一个closed...
<\rs> hamo_notail: “系统默认添加的两个NS记录”一不小心改掉了……
<gfrog> Oooops: 被盾吧，删掉app重建。
<Oooops> ssh eexp-perlbot.rhcloud.com
<Oooops> 这样？
<hamo_notail> \rs: 额...那个是nameserver的地址...你要去你域名那里把nameserver改成dnspod的
<Oooops> 没吧。提示是close啊
<ofan> gfrog: 我擦 不能写入文件系统
<gfrog> Oooops: no，前面那坨坨是你的用户名，带着它一起。
 * adam8157 今天到现在发了九封邮件... 歇会儿...
<\rs> hamo_notail: 一不小心改掉了……你dnspod裏ns是啥
<gfrog> ofan: 只有几个地方用户有权限写入，~都没有哦，骚年。
<archl> Oooops: 快点删除那个被墙的
<jyfl987> ofan: 写到数据库里就是了
<ofan> gfrog: 哪些能写入？
<archl> 骚年？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 现在你对openshift熟了？
<ofan> jyfl987: 要建socket,做log
<hamo_notail> \rs: 等我给你看看啊
<gfrog> ofan: `find . -name "tmp"`
<ofan> gfrog: ....
<gfrog> ofan: 还有一个app-root/repo啥的
<hamo_notail> \rs: https://www.dnspod.cn/support/index/fid/112
<kk> hamo_notail,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<hamo_notail> \rs: 用第一行那个免费的
<gfrog> jyfl987: 嗯，blog扔上去了，被各种折磨啊
<jyfl987> gfrog: 怎么个折磨法
<jyfl987> ofan: 做log更可以放到他们那种kv数据库
<ofan> gfrog: 只在git 目录下可以写入
<ofan> jyfl987: 那个要启动服务
<hamo_notail> roylez: 席，我感觉rugy的array的delete的操作应该是！结尾才对啊
<ofan> gfrog: 数据库大小限制是多少？
<gfrog> ofan: 似乎跟文件系统共享存储，不过我记不大清楚了，可以帮你确认下。
<hamo_notail> gfrog: openshit首席代言蛙
 * gfrog os组的同事换座位了，要不然就在身后，相当方便交流。
<hamo_notail> gfrog: os组？
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 不是叫hss么？
<gfrog> hamo_notail: openshift组
<gfrog> hamo_notail: hss不光搞os一个东西
 * hamo_notail 求去配mac book air的hss组！
<ofan> gfrog: 貌似我这里quota显示 limit是1024M
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 毛咧，就那么几台
<archl> hamo_notail: 你去 ios 组就有了吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 搞os?
<gfrog> ofan: 哦，又改限制了？
<gfrog> adam8157: openshift啊骚年
<adam8157> gfrog: 擦 才明白你这os的全写是openshift...
<ofan> Bugs to: jack@suse.cz ....
<ofan> 这quota命令还是suse的
 * hamo_notail os -> openshit...
<ofan> gfrog: 不清楚啊
 * hamo_notail RH os -> Open Shit...
 * hamo_notail T_T
 * hamo_notail 说实话鸭梨好大...
<ofan> 自己弄个环境 chroot下
<gfrog> ofan: 存储部分suse贡献了很多代码，这不奇怪。
<ofan> gfrog: 奥
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 乃们挖了suse的老大...
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 哦，说的也是呢。 XD
<ofan> 貌似用的lvm
<ofan> aws ebs
<jyfl987> gfrog: 额 你们那有os组的人？ 问问他们用的什么机器
<Oooops> gfrog: 破嘎嘛，一样嘛。
 * gfrog fedora上的qemu打包的人是ajax @@
<gfrog> Oooops: 啥一样？
<Oooops> ç ´openshit
<Oooops> 新建，一样
<gfrog> Oooops: 乃ssh命令帖给我
<hamo_notail> Oooops: 神你的运气太好了...
<gfrog> Oooops: 神乃网络太差了
<archl> Oooops: 神乃。。。
<jyfl987> openshit
<Oooops> 胡说。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 用啥机器？
<ofan> gfrog: ajax是个人名
<gfrog> ofan: 嗯，是人名，挺搞笑
<ofan> 我家的洗碗液是ajax牌的
<Oooops> 我下pt，可以6M。这破rh的网络，还云。卡死卡死的
 * cherrot is back (gone 00:08:17)
<adam8157> Oooops: openshift是用的Amazon EC2
<cherrot> Oooops: 同意一个～
<jyfl987> gfrog: 对啊 服务器用的啥啊 如果我要写二进制文件 不知道cpu怎么行
<jyfl987> gfrog: 还有 可以开socket listen么
 * hamo_notail 不能同意神更多！
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃的需求太高端了，openshift满足不了乃
<ofan> gfrog: 数据库大小没限制么？
<Oooops> adam8157: 我理解为rh在amazon买了一个vps，然后忽悠我们。
<kevinyings> adam8157:亚马逊的还不好，我盛大的情何以堪
<kevinyings> rh 的有钱淫
<jyfl987> Oooops: 是两三个
<gfrog> ofan: 我问问吧
<ofan> kevinyings: 你盛大的？
<Oooops> jyfl987: ..
<jyfl987> gfrog: 所以说是openshit
<hamo_notail> kevinyings: 盛大云的？
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 盛大的mongo云不错啊 mongo升级到2.2了么
<ofan> 盛大直接链接重置了
<kevinyings> ofan:哥不是盛大的，机器盛大的
<kevinyings> hamo_notail:蛤蟆的中文很好
<kevinyings>  hamo_notail:赞一个
<hamo_notail> kevinyings: lol
 * adam8157 确实, 作为其它物种来说不容易
<gfrog> jyfl987: 一个web服务器，你非要扔二进制程序上去，不是有病是啥。
<ofan> 扔脚本
<ofan> znc是py写的，启动起来就能挂irc，估计比我的vps稳定
<jyfl987> gfrog: 草 你们自己说可以写二进制的 你这业务不熟啊
<gfrog> jyfl987: 自己ssh进去cat /proc/cpuinfo也能看到啥cpu，都是x86的，没高端cpu
<gfrog> ofan: 数据库跟文件存储共享空间。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我怕你换啊
<jyfl987> gfrog: 还有socket listen
<ofan> gfrog: 哦 那不错
<gfrog> jyfl987: 换毛
<ofan> mongodb-2.0, cron-1.4, mysql-5.1, postgresql-8.4, haproxy-1.4, 10gen-mms-agent-0.1, phpmyadmin-3.4, metrics-0.1, rockmongo-1.1, jenkins-client-1.4
<gfrog> jyfl987: EC2有除了x86之外的货么
<ofan> 10gen-mms-agent是啥
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃肿么总考虑那些完全不会发生的事儿
<jyfl987> gfrog: 这个谁知道 话别说满么
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃这是打写openshift的脸乃知道嘛，用户用着x86呢，程序在后台不声不响换了个ppc上去，哪个sb能写出这种代码？
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • fluxbox和fglrx冲突？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386174 最近两天换用fluxbox，然后……莫名其妙的死机了两次，有一次还是在控制台死的……只能拔掉电源硬关机，心有不甘，上网搜了下，据说，fluxbox和amd的私有fglrx冲突……，有人遇到过没……还有，听说可以修改x …
<hamo_notail> jyfl987: 而且就算换，你这个也不会迁移的...
<hamo_notail> jyfl987: 都是虚拟机...
<kevinyings> jyfl987:摸摸
<piggybox> ofan: mongodb的监视程序
<ofan> piggybox: 哦
<ofan> https://openshift.redhat.com/community/developers/scaling
<ofan> 原来可以用多个gear
<hamo_notail> roylez: 那个《我爸刚弄死他》真的火了...
<ofan> 貌似不能监听别的端口
<ofan> 只能web
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你们高web完全可以
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你业务真不熟啊
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我又不是职业搞os的
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你们都是提供框架的 如果不考虑写二进制的人 换到arm 只要那环境上也有python java php 程序照样跑
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你对Paas太不熟了
<jyfl987> cl
<gfrog> jyfl987: 你总是考虑那些不会发生的事
<hamo_notail> jyfl987: 这种云服务基本都是虚拟机...
<ofan> 只能监听OPENSHIFT_INTERNAL_PORT=8080
<ofan> 监听其他的没用
<ofan> 还只能是http服务
<hamo_notail> jyfl987: 所以物理啥机子没意义...
<onlylove> 8080不是tomcat用的么……
<gfrog> ofan: 哦，对了，忘了说，所有的外部流量都是DNAT到一个127.balabala地址，所以其他端口都进不来
<gfrog> ofan: 不过向外的连接没影响。
<cherrot> onlylove: 一般做HTTP测试都喜欢8080
<ofan> https://openshift.redhat.com/community/developers/do-it-yourself
<ofan> gfrog: 哦？
 * adam8157 一层考虑一层的事儿. 上层要是操心底层, 没必要, 而且自找麻烦
<imadper> \rs: 有没有在emacs里面写过git的commit?
<hamo_notail> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<\rs> imadper: 沒有
 * gfrog 国内某些码农真是，小农思维。
<kevinyings> 围观深度掐架
<hamo_notail> gfrog: gaoji蛙...
<adam8157> imadper: $EDITOR改成emacs就完了嘛
<onlylove> 深度咋了
<ofan> gfrog: 也就是说可以随意链接外部了？
<imadper> adam8157: 你觉得我是想问这个嘛....
 * hamo_notail 掐什么架，有那时间都去多撸上看猥琐图！
<gfrog> ofan: 目测是这样，乃知道我一直拿他的ssh看youtube的。。
<adam8157> imadper: =,=
<imadper> adam8157: 我早改成es了... emacs-client
<ofan> gfrog: ！！！！！！
<kevinyings>  onlylove:中文歧义性太多了
<ofan> 我试试
<ofan> gfrog: py包管理用什么呢？
<onlylove> kevinyings: 那社区起了个破名，不怨你
<gfrog> ofan: os自己有一套依赖管理，不过我用的不太爽，pre_deploy,post_deploy啥的一堆脚本。
<ofan> gfrog: 有gem,npm，没有pip?
<gfrog> ofan: git clone下来的那坨文件里有默认的脚本。
<gfrog> ofan: pip了乃装在哪？
<gfrog> ofan: 其实那坨脚本后端还是pip
<ofan> gfrog: 我什么都没装，难道要自己装？
<gfrog> ofan: 写那个脚本吧。
 * tryit 有人用python写桌面程序吗？
<ofan> 啥脚本
<gfrog> ofan: 等下，我show给你
<jyfl987> ofan: 可以连上p2p网络 然后提供服务
<jyfl987> tryit: 看 gnome项目
<ofan> gfrog: k
<gfrog> ofan: 哦，在git目录顶层有个deplist.txt
<ofan> gfrog: 啥p2p
<tryit> jyfl987, 我就正在学pygobject
<tryit> jyfl987, 一个人学没啥意思，想找个人做个小项目
 * hamo_notail 乃们谁玩Minecraft？
<ofan> gfrog: 木有这个，只有setup.py
<gfrog> ofan: 如果它还不够，乃的app git repo里.openshift/action_hooks 里面有一坨
<gfrog> ofan: 难道我这个是定制好的app，跟空的还不同。。。 @@
<ofan> Every time you push, everything in your remote repo dir gets recreated....
<gfrog> ofan: 嗯，这点相当奇葩，我把wordpress扔进去差点被搞得郁闷死，
<gfrog> ofan: 在wp里面直接装的插件被干掉一次又一次。
<imadper> meiosis: hi, 我用git emacs. 也是不会自动换行的... 咋办?
<imadper> adam8157: commit message 多少个字符换行呀?
<hamo_notail> imadper: 看着下面的列数，快到了自己换行就好了...
<hamo_notail> imadper: 80
<imadper> hamo_notail: 确定八十? 我看别人的都是70诶!
<hamo_notail> imadper: 古老的终端都是80个字符宽的
<imadper> hamo_notail: 80是代码吧
<imadper> hamo_notail: 真想用一个22寸的显示器拍死他们!
<hamo_notail> imadper: ...
<ofan> gfrog: 得放到相应目录下
<imadper> hamo_notail: 你用emacs的git不?
<ofan> 那我直接ssh上去，创建个文件 一push就没了？
<gfrog> ofan: wordpress这坨玩意自己改不太容易呢。
<imadper> hamo_notail: 还是纯命令行? 你的editor选的什么?
<gfrog> ofan: 而且它自己还有自动更新
<gfrog> imadper: hamo_notail git commit log？ 在vim里写这货，51个字符之后就提示过宽了。
<imadper> gfrog: 51.............
<gfrog> imadper: hamo_notail 奇葩吧。
<cherrot> 刚才有人给我发短信？
<imadper> gfrog: hamo_notail 内核里面的int 和 long 不一样长? long是64位的?       64bit
<ofan> 真蛋疼
<jyfl987> hamo_notail: 草 我玩啊
<jyfl987> hamo_notail: 你玩那个服务器？
<kevinyings> 不玩 minecraft ，玩 planeshift
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 也是格子的？
<kevinyings> jyfl987:不是，不过好像可以沟通造物，不过借人手
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 额
<kevinyings> jyfl987:--！
<kevinyings> =^^=>。。。
<hamo_notail> jyfl987: 就问问...
<hamo_notail> jyfl987: 没玩过
<hamo_notail> imadper: 32位下int和long都是32，long long是64
<hamo_notail> imadper: 64下，int 是32，long 和 longlong 都是64貌似
<imadper> hamo_notail: 哦~ 难怪~
<imadper> hamo_notail: gaoji 色蛤蟆! 威武!
<hamo_notail> imadper: ...
<meiosis> 这是编译器决定的
<meiosis> 不是架构直接决定
<Oooops> 这是随便定义的。
<imadper> Oooops: 不能太随便吧, 总是规定不小于多少了...
<hamo_notail> imadper: C标准规定，int不能比long长，就这么简单
<Oooops> 8位机上，int还是8bit
<Oooops> 一换一个编译参数，int变16了
<hamo_notail> imadper: 但是一般都是这个样子..我见过3种架构，基本都是这样
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu的窗口平铺效果 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386179 原来可以按 ctrl+super+方向键 控制窗口的平铺效果（也可以用鼠标拖到屏幕边上，跟win7一样） 后来不记得设置了什么，可能是跟安装设置了新的显卡驱动有关，导致不能用了，请问这个该怎么改回来 统计信息: …
<imadper> hamo_notail: 恩, 好~
<kevinyings> 不能随便啊，必须2的倍数
<Oooops> 。。
<Oooops> 买烟去
<kevinyings> 然后剩下还有多少可能呢？2的3,4,5,6,7,8次幂
<kevinyings> http://www.tuxarena.com/2011/12/10-console-music-players-for-linux/
<kk> kevinyings ⇪ t: 10 Console Music Players for Linux | TuxArena
<hadoop90> 大家好，我遇到了一个小问题。关于/etc/hosts的内容 http://code.bulix.org/en2f3q-82114?raw 有人知道那个127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost 的意义吗？
<savr> niihow, any java developers looking for a job? please contact me
<alvin_rxg> hadoop90: 默认。一般都指代本机。
<jyfl987> hamo_notail: 额 我还以为你玩呢 真坑跌
<jyfl987> imadper: 所以你要 用 uint32 这种类型  不过这个性能偏移很大
<jyfl987> Oooops: 居然还要亲自去买烟
<silverzhao> archlinux 下获取不到 ipv6 地址，但是 win7 下却可以，有人遇到这个问题吗？
<kevinyings> jyfl987:给一只狗狗编程，自动买烟
<hadoop90> alvin_rxg: 我们一般都是写作 127.0.0.1 localhost <hostname>,但是那个localhost.localdomain有什么特殊的意义吗？
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 那这个写入太慢了 而且随机丢比特 额
<alvin_rxg> hadoop90: 带不带 domain 而已。。
<kevinyings> jyfl987:网购太慢了，等明天啊
<alvin_rxg> hadoop90: 只在有些人想要访问 host.domain 这种格式的时候用到。
 * gfrog gaoji蛋又去打球了呢。
 * gfrog 幸福
<hadoop90> alvin_rxg: 其实我想把前两行改掉，又怕会出现问题，因为它有一句说明：Do not remove the following line, or various programs that require network functionality will fail.
<hadoop90> alvin_rxg: 谢谢
 * hamo_notail 羡慕gaoji蛋
<ofan> gfrog: 我要自定义环境变量咋搞 编辑.bash_profile后貌似被覆盖了
<ofan> 也不能把默认shell设置成bash
<alvin_rxg> hadoop90: 你可以后边加东西，最好别去掉那俩 localhost
<kevinyings> hamo_notail:羡慕什么?
<hamo_notail> kevinyings: gaoji蛋生活多好嗫...
<kevinyings> hamo_notail:好哪里？
<kevinyings>  hamo_notail:有吃有喝有女人？
<hadoop90> alvin_rxg: 是不是说这台机器对别的机器来说，hostname 就是 localhost.localdomain了，因为要用它做服务器
<alvin_rxg> hadoop90: 不是。
<hadoop90> alvin_rxg: 例如可以这么访问吗？ localhost.localdomain:80/...吗？
<alvin_rxg> 可以
<gfrog> ofan: 这个。。。 不清楚呢。
<alvin_rxg> hadoop90: 只能本地这样访问。别的机器没法访问
<gfrog> ofan: 翻文档吧
<jyfl987> kevinyings: ee是领导 可以派人坐飞机出去采购
<alvin_rxg> hadoop90: 命令行输入 hostname 就知道你机器的 hostname 了。 或者 cat /etc/hostname
<kevinyings> jyfl987:那也一次性写入啊，坑定n包烟了
<hadoop90> alvin_rxg: 嗯，这个我知道，只是hadoop服务器(不是这台)每次fetch这台机器数据的时候总是在 localhost.localdomain:9000上面fetch，而不是在 <hostname>:9000 , 当然出错了。
<hadoop90> alvin_rxg: 我在想为什么别的机器会把这台机器的名字当作localhost.localdomain
<hadoop90> <hostname> = hadoop12
<alvin_rxg> 这个问题你得去问谁维护的这个发行版
<hadoop90> alvin_rxg: thank you .
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助xbuntu的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386180 背景：索尼老笔记本，光驱坏了，不能从usb启动，已经装了xubuntu。xubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-i386这个 问题：xubuntu进不去图形界面，alt+f7 黑屏，启动的时候看不到grub，连字符滚动都没有黑黑的直接进入tty1。 好 …
<alvin_rxg> 冷兵器 vs 热兵器 .........  http://www.terraria.org/  http://kag2d.com
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Terraria
<alvin_rxg> cc archl
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 上次说有谁把密码push到github上去了，肿么reset掉的那个commit啊？
<hamo_notail> gfrog: ==
<gfrog> hamo_notail: =.=
<kevinyings> ===》。。。
<hamo_notail> gfrog: https://help.github.com/articles/remove-sensitive-data
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Remove sensitive data · github:help (@ github.com)
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 你把啥放的github了？
<imadper> jyfl987: 不是, 我在看kernel的一个patch, 我改不了upstream的东西...
<imadper> jyfl987: 他们用的long
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 没，看到个人问起来，我复习下，免得自己遇到了发生惨剧。
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 这办法，说白了就是通过git去改写历史...把这个文件相关的历史都抹掉..
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 如果知道commit id的话，还能看到这个文件么？
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 估计也不能了？
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 不能，所有的历史都没有了
 * maplebeats 教授什么的去死。。。
<adam8157> imadper: 72
<imadper> adam8157: ok. 我就记得不是一个整数...
<roylez> hamo_notail: 明天早上4点有会
<hamo_notail> roylez: 额...不错...起个大早呢..
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 乃不是打球去了么？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 你看上的妹子貌似又快被别人搞定了
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 刚回来
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 我又看上谁了？
 * hamo_notail 为啥我都不知道我看上谁了？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 装
<hamo_notail> adam8157: wchang?
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 可能把
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 毛...丫有男朋友的好呗...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 别人肯挖啊
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 要是这么容易就被别人搞定了，那我就不要了...
<kevinyings> hamo_notail:几岁了，骚年
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 跟你说了你不听
<bluezd> adam8157: 被谁搞定了？ 你咋知道，我对这种消息非常感兴趣
<hamo_notail> bluezd: 八卦男
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 你说都有男朋友了，还这么容易就被人搞定了...哎...我的三观啊！
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 骚年，乃要主动些
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 难道要妹子过来倒追乃嘛
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 我可没说这些
<hamo_notail> gfrog: ...
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 那你说的是who? 贵帽还有几个妹纸啊...
<kevinyings> rh有的都是恐龙，也不想想计算机的能有什么精品，都是死宅死腐
<gfrog> kevinyings: 还好这没帽帽的妹纸
<gfrog> kevinyings: 要不然活撕了你。XD
<kevinyings>  gfrog:你牙根痒了，难道frog是女性
<gfrog> kevinyings: 啥理解力啊
<hamo_notail> kevinyings: 他是基，否则怎么会用g开头
<kevinyings> gfrog:只能说你很擅长换性思考
<kevinyings> gfrog:不能说我理解差
<roylez> hamo_notail: 魔都人，吃蛤蟆的
<kevinyings> 表示cs的女性大多穿牛仔裤
 * adam8157 我一年四季牛仔裤, 区别就是厚薄和长短
<yandong> http://www.oschina.net/question/583160_68950
<kk> yandong ⇪ ti: 问大家一下，一般 一个deb的源需要多大的空间？ 比如http://ftp.sjtu.edu.cn/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/ 要存放这写deb包需要多大的空间？ - 讨论区 - 开源中国社区
<roylez> adam8157: 我一年四季同一条牛仔裤
<adam8157> roylez: 你都不洗的啊
<adam8157> yandong: 几十G的样子, 30左右
<kevinyings> roylez:膜拜啊
<kevinyings> roylez:内裤呢？
<kevinyings> roylez: 洗吗？洗吗？洗吗？
<Oooops> 裤内的都不洗，洗啥裤子。lol
<archl> alvin_rxg:  . 不是有 clonk系列吗
<archl> alvin_rxg:  身在德国不知道  clonk。。。
<kevinyings> Oooops:膜拜
<archl> Oooops: 不用洗，用一次性的，时常换掉好了
<archl> Oooops: 就当纸尿裤
<yandong> adam8157: 看样子要比想象中的小多了
<kevinyings> archl:经验丰富啊
<jyfl987> imadper: long不小于int
<archl> kevi
<archl> kevinyings:  我没经验啊，我只是不穿。
<kevinyings>   archl:真相这样啊，又学习了
<roylez> adam8157: 洗了的时候穿休闲裤
<archl> roylez:  把休闲裤当内裤穿。
<archl> roylez: 可以随时更替
<kevinyings> kevinyings:学习了，受益匪浅啊
<archl> adam8157: 我来了北京后北京就没怎么热了。
<archl> adam8157: 脱离广州之后到哪儿哪儿都凉快。
<archl> 广东
<archl> alvin_rxg:  安稳安稳
<archl> roylez:  你还牛仔裤。。。
<Oooops> archl: 跟乐乐说去。
<archl> Oooops: 。。。
<archl> Oooops: 坏人
<kevinyings> 计算机的要逆天啊
<adam8157> archl: 北京凉快了
<hamo_notail> roylez: 牛逼大了主席...
<hamo_notail> roylez: 纸尿裤当休闲裤穿..
<archl> hamo_notail: 。。。你怎么看的啊。。。
<Oooops> 蛤蟆估计是啥破客户端，看错行了
<Oooops> archl: 你的事情搞完没
<Oooops> 搞完写总结
<archl> Oooops: 算好吧。不过我很差的。
<kevinyings> 诸位不穿内裤，弟弟不会敏感吗？
<archl> Oooops: 我写总结？。。。先写文章。
<Oooops> 总结的时候，不写你自己就是嘛。lol 赶紧邮件过来。
<Oooops> kevinyings: 你说对了。蛋蛋乐乐就是为了这。
<adam8157> archl: 总结什么
<archl> adam8157: 我花 150元买到了薰风 专业羽毛球鞋。质量看起来和普通 300元的运动鞋差不多。。。
<roylez> archl: 金主回国了啊
<adam8157> archl: 你还会淘好东西呢?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 帮我写个sed或者awk? ok不
<archl> adam8157:  别人告诉的
<roylez> archl: 支援我500买个手机吧
<archl> roy
<archl> roylez: 把你的 n9给我吗
<adam8157> roylez: - -
<jyfl987> roylez: 还有比小辣椒便宜的？
<roylez> adam8157: 这个我打算给我爹
 * hamo_notail 啥情况？
<archl> roylez: 。。。
<adam8157> roylez: n9?
<roylez> jyfl987: 蘑菇云。。。便宜100
<kevinyings> 哥正在翻页就被踢了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 现在忙，说说你要干嘛，这里高手多~
<Oooops> oops
<kevinyings> roylez:理由....
<roylez> adam8157: N9的GTD软件让我忍不了了
<adam8157> Oooops: 还没下班去兼职?
<archl> adam8157:  就是和蓉蓉讨论的，看你们那么寒碜就没提。
<adam8157> roylez: 我可以忍
<hamo_notail> roylez: 换爱疯吧...高富帅...正好要出5了
<roylez> kevinyings: 在技术频道进行内裤讨论
<archl> adam8157:  :)
<Oooops> 破蛋蛋啊。天天说这。恨死蛋蛋。
<adam8157> archl: 啥东西?
<archl> adam8157:  就是非盈利非盈利
<hamo_notail> roylez: 毛..这里哪是技术频道了？
<adam8157> Oooops: 今天多赚点哈 养儿子不容易
<hamo_notail> archl: 我们寒碜？T_T
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 难道不寒碜 T_T
<Oooops> adam8157: 留住精子，更不容易。你保留点。
<archl> 。。。
 * hamo_notail 太无良了...
<Oooops> 额。蛤蟆。。。
<hamo_notail> Oooops: 神居然还去兼职？
<archl> hamo_notail: 准叫蛤蟆躲闪能力不够好呢
<kevinyings> 算了 .....蛤蟆....
<Oooops> hamo_notail: ..
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 兼职每天至少500呢
<gobot_hamo>  hi! gibson.freenode.net 005 gobot_hamo CASEMAPPING=rfc1459 CHARSET=ascii NICKLEN=16 CHANNELLEN=50 TOPICLEN=390 ETRACE CPRIVMSG CNOTICE DEAF=D MONITOR=100 FNC TARGMAX=NAMES
<gobot_hamo>  hi! frigg
<Oooops> @@
 * hamo_notail 这个frigg哪来的？
<archl> hamo_notail adam8157关键是我耐心听了之后发现你们都是高级人才，我顾不起额
 * hamo_notail 每次都ctcp我
<adam8157> archl: 高级个鬼... 二代放心雇佣吧
<archl> adam8157:  没钱。
<hamo_notail> archl: adam8157 是gaoji人才没错...我就不是了...
<archl> adam8157:  我豁出命去赚钱还付不起你们的工资。。。
<archl> lol
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 棍儿刮
<gobot_hamo>  hi! adam8157
<roylez> hamo_notail: 基佬找你 frigg
<hamo_notail> roylez: ...
<hamo_notail> roylez: 笨蛋席...
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 你 主 人 是 基 佬 的话请说 hi
<gobot_hamo>  hi! adam8157
<hamo_notail> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 你 主 人 是 基 佬 的话请说 hi
<gobot_hamo>  hi! adam8157
<kevinyings>  .....
<roylez> cherrot: 上次是你说N9
<hamo_notail> gobot_hamo: 践踏: adam8157
<gobot_hamo>   adam8157 : 代表主人践踏你！
<roylez> cherrot: 刷android 4的么？
<hamo_notail> roylez: 换iphone吧...N9快递给我
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 你 主 人(蛤蟆) 是 基 佬 的话请说 代表主人践踏你
<gobot_hamo>  adam8157 : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 你 主 人(蛤蟆) 是 基 佬 的话请说 代表我主人诅咒你
<gobot_hamo>  adam8157 : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<Oooops> 谁家的bot，冒号都不正确
<Oooops> ç ´æ°´å¹³
<kevinyings> Oooops:放出你家的狗狗出来买烟了
<adam8157> 彩色蛤蟆认得到么
<gobot_hamo>  adam8157 : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<Oooops> 。说蛤蟆就。。
<gobot_hamo>  Oooops : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<Oooops> 草
<archl> N9很是奇怪啊，没有社区的 repository，靠 nokia 的商店。
<adam8157> 蛤 蟆
<huntxu> gobot_hamo: 你承认蛤蟆是基佬就代表他诅咒我吧
<gobot_hamo>  huntxu : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<onlylove> jusss: 搞定了
<hamo_notail> huntxu: ...
<adam8157> huntxu: 帅胡好棒
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 连bot都知道你是基
 * hamo_notail 乃们妹妹！
<Oooops> 太低级了。 hamo_notail 你自己说一个“蛤蟆”
<gobot_hamo>  Oooops : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<imadper> 蛤蟆
<gobot_hamo>  imadper : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<imadper> 蛤蟆
<gobot_hamo>  imadper : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<imadper> 蛤蟆
<gobot_hamo>  imadper : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<imadper> adam8157: 一起来?
<Oooops> 踢了踢了。 adam8157 水平太差的bot
<adam8157> 蛤蟆
<gobot_hamo>  adam8157 : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<imadper> 蛤蟆
<gobot_hamo>  imadper : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<kevinyings> 蛤蟆主人诅咒你
<gobot_hamo>  kevinyings : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<imadper> 蛤蟆
<adam8157> 蛤蟆
<gobot_hamo>  imadper : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<gobot_hamo>  adam8157 : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<adam8157> 蛤蟆
<adam8157> 蛤蟆
<imadper> 蛤蟆
<kk> gobot_hamo:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<imadper> 够了
<archl> hamo为什么要诅咒蛤蟆？
<adam8157> Oooops: hamo的
 * hamo_notail 我可怜的bot...
<Oooops> 难怪你没人要。 hamo_notail bot写得太差了
<adam8157> Oooops: .
<hamo_notail> Oooops: 20多行代码，还能要求怎样啊？
<Oooops> 所以嘛
<kevinyings> hamo_notail:就蛤蟆两字，要20行
<Oooops> 明显也不会正则
<Oooops> kevinyings: lol
<imadper> 蛤蟆
<hamo_notail> Oooops: 我这个可是可执行文件...要自己处理irc协议的...
<hamo_notail> Oooops: 从连接到登录到keep alive
<Oooops> 啥写的？
<\rs> hamo_notail: wgetpaste $src
<hamo_notail> Oooops: golang
<Oooops> 唯一目的，就是对骂？
<hamo_notail> \rs: 啥？
<Oooops> 。gaoji语言
<wolftankk> .......
<hamo_notail> Oooops: 诅咒叫“蛤蟆”的人
<Oooops> 不调库的？
<hamo_notail> Oooops: 不调,static
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 诅咒自己?
<hamo_notail> adam8157: ...
<hamo_notail> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<Oooops> 诅咒叫“蛤蟆”的人 <-  大家分析下语法
 * hamo_notail T_T
 * hamo_notail 乃们太坏了...
<Oooops> 语文也不好嘛
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 你还混不混 ee语法都比你好
<Oooops> 就是，破蛋蛋。语法正确。
<kevinyings> hamo_notail:完败
<adam8157> Oooops: 别聊了, 上路找活儿去吧
<hamo_notail> Oooops: 站街？
<Oooops> hamo_notail: 你还连累了go
<hamo_notail> Oooops: 为啥？
<Oooops> 别人会认为这语言太差了
<hamo_notail> Oooops: 很gaoji的好呗...
 * Oooops 今天去撞蛋蛋车去。
 * Oooops 不认识QQ车是啥车标。
<\rs> hamo_notail: bot源碼
<hamo_notail> \rs: 额...写的很恶心的...你看一进来还会打一行乱七八糟的信息出来
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 剪切板共享问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386186 host: win7 guest: ubuntu 12.04 互相都不能共享剪切板, 扩展包已安装, 求各位大神解决方法, 谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 cyxcw1 — 2012-09-05 16:12
<Oooops> http://imagebin.org/227239
<ofan> http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/05/cubieboard-for-developers/
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: $49 Cubieboard for developers is heavy on specs, light on the wallet -- Engadget
<Oooops> adam8157: 知道了
<hamo_notail> \rs: 等我看看打个包给你看看...
<hamo_notail> \rs: http://filebin.ca/EdryJkfTurG
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我语文高考不及格，与你相比尚可言而达意
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你是跟hamo说的吧...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们都一样~
<hamo_notail> MeaCulpa: ...
<archl> adam8157:  和 hamo 一样
<Oooops> 。人才嘛。 MeaCulpa
<hamo_notail> MeaCulpa: 不要把我和gaoji蛋放一起...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不许骂人
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 往CQ里写rst, 且提供html版本供观赏...
<Oooops> 20行的，还打包。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我没骂“人”
<archl> Oooops:  及格了不
<Oooops> archl: 难得看到这不及格的吧。
<hamo_notail> Oooops: bin在里面呢...可以直接用
<Oooops> 难怪英文好。 lol
<Oooops> hamo_notail: 开始问的，你还没答呢。不调库？20行？
<archl> Oooops:  。我那时候确实英语分比语文高些。。。
<Oooops> 强
<hamo_notail> Oooops: 必须的...golang NB呢...
 * MeaCulpa 英文分是语文一倍...
<Oooops> hamo_notail: 是吧。那可是gaoji了。我也看看
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你的那个时代语文应该还不算僵硬。
<ofan> 英语好学
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我那时代语文极难
<ofan> 语文是教的太烂了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 为什么。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我文言文几乎不错，现代文，尤其说明文狂错
<archl> MeaCulpa: 说明文！！！
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你们已经很好了！！！
<archl> MeaCulpa: 到我们的那个时候已经不能写说明文了。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 说明文是大杀器， 因为要么是辞不达意的科学家写的，要么是逻辑混乱的文人写的
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我是说说明文阅读理解，是世间最难的东西
<archl> MeaCulpa: 全堆词藻而已
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我喜欢读说明文。。。
 * archl 害怕文学
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 哥还是关心被搞定那个事...
<Oooops> hamo_notail: 你吹。这哪里是20行。倒是直接处理数据，还行。
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 我可没说被搞定
<hamo_notail> Oooops: 核心逻辑20行...你还不让我处理点错误什么的...
<ofan> archl: 你喜欢读说明书？
<archl> ofan: 不错。。。
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 哥还是关心快被搞定那个事...
<Oooops> 这是插件写法吧。
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 我可没说被搞定le
<hamo_notail> Oooops: 不是...你装个go的编译器可以直接编译的
<archl> ofan: 因为我脑袋比较直白。
<hamo_notail> Oooops: 6.out在64bit的linux下可以直接运行
<archl> ofan: 拐弯的话都不明白
<Oooops> textproto 是这个强嘛。等于一个大模块了
<hamo_notail> Oooops: gaoji神
<\rs> hamo_notail: gcc那個go是怎麼回事
<kevinyings> hamo_notail:main6是什么？
<Oooops> 还以为你全部自己处理的数据呢。坏蛤蟆
<hamo_notail> \rs: 语法一样..gccgo是用pthread模拟go的并行，go的原生编译器是用自己的runtime
<hamo_notail> kevinyings: obj
<hamo_notail> kevinyings: 没链接的东西
<\rs> hamo_notail: 效率呢
<hamo_notail> \rs: 当然是go自己的编译器快...
<gobot_hamo>  hi! adams.freenode.net 005 gobot_hamo CASEMAPPING=rfc1459 CHARSET=ascii NICKLEN=16 CHANNELLEN=50 TOPICLEN=390 ETRACE CPRIVMSG CNOTICE DEAF=D MONITOR=100 FNC TARGMAX=NAMES
<gobot_hamo>  hi! frigg
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 践踏: _hamo
<gobot_hamo>  修好了我!
<adam8157> 0 0
<hamo_notail> Oooops: 额..我不能再写个东西搞tcp连接吧...那个可不止2000行了...
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 刚说耍耍你就退出了...
<Oooops> hamo_notail: 那包，可不止tcp。
<hamo_notail> Oooops: 就是tcp+文本嘛...
<ofan> hamo_notail: py就几行
<Oooops> 几乎text能跑的协议，估计都进去了。
<hamo_notail> Oooops: 嗯嗯..
 * hamo_notail 额...被吐槽了...
<Oooops> bot历来是perl的天下嘛。
<kevinyings> 蛤蟆，努力啊，搞个吐槽不重样的bot出来
 * adam8157 发现日本那边gss的女的基本都叫啥啥扬子
 * adam8157 发现日本那边gss的女的基本都叫啥啥洋子
<hamo_notail> kevinyings: 懒得搞了..这个就是练手golang的...用了很多本来可以不用的golang的特性...
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 蛋酱
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 马鹿
<roylez> adam8157: 撸姬蛋 日本通啊
<Oooops> 蛋蛋开始对日本女人研究了
<hamo_notail> roylez: 席酱
<ofan> Oooops: LOL
<hamo_notail> Oooops: 神酱
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥
<kevinyings> 酱
<ofan> 笑而不语
<hamo_notail> adam8157: gss木有韩国的？
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 为啥在大陆这边找说韩语的？
<ofan> 服务棒子
<archl> adam8157: 去你老家找。
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 日本有日立和富士通, 大型机一堆堆, 韩国有么?
<archl> 韩国是电器生产大国。
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 三星思密达...
<ofan> 三棒
<adam8157> archl: 我们镇上有直通韩国的船..
<archl> adam8157: 你去可以啊。
<archl> adam8157: 出国了
<ofan> 可以游过去
<adam8157> ...
<archl> adam8157: 找个韩国妹妹
<ofan> 坐船俩小时
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 藏在锚上偷渡过去
<archl> adam8157: 或者姐姐
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 去韩国听正宗的 《我爸刚弄死他》 cc roylez
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 马鹿
<archl> adam8157: 。。。骂人呢。
<adam8157> archl: 韩语难听, 于是没兴趣
<adam8157> archl: 别说 他不知道呢
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 懒得理你...
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥
<onlylove> 棒子那智商好忽悠……
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 嚓...马路大我还是知道的...
<onlylove> 就是忽悠到手以后不好办
<adam8157> onlylove: 朝鲜族的智商应该要比汉族高一点点
<onlylove> adam8157: 高就不叫高丽棒子了
<adam8157> onlylove: 没事实依据的谩骂是没有意义的
<onlylove> adam8157: 你朝鲜族？
<adam8157> onlylove: 汉族
<onlylove> adam8157: 那韩剧你多少看一点吧
<archl> 。。。
<ofan> onlylove: 韩剧拍的比大陆的强
<archl> 我很好忽悠，我是汉族的
<kevinyings> 深入理解一个包管理器要多久？
<onlylove> ofan: 好吧，你赢了……
<archl> 不过韩剧汉剧我都不想看呢。。。
<ofan> kevinyings: 啥管理器
<onlylove> 我表示也不喜欢看
<kevinyings> ofan:dpkg ,yum ==
<ofan> 韩剧不咋地，不过比那什么爱情公寓强
<ofan> kevinyings: 一下午
<gfrog> adam8157: gaoji蛋，vim~
<onlylove> dpkg和yum怎么能在一起讨论，dpkg应该和rpm一起
<archl> adam8157:  http://tv.sohu.com/20120905/n352361763.shtml
<kk> archl,啥网址y 视频：信阳镇政府3千万办公楼领导有专梯 - 搜狐视频
<archl> adam8157: 看这个新闻的主持人的举动。
<kevinyings> onlylove:当时脑子里就两个
<ofan> rpm。。
<ofan> onlylove: 你用dpkg装rpm？
<ofan> openshit不能自定义PATH
<kevinyings> ofan:有那个包管理器易于实现的
<onlylove> ofan: 有问题么？红帽的就是用rpm安装rpm包的
<onlylove> ofan: 所以dpkg才应该和rpm一起讨论
<ofan> adam8157: 你们用dpkg做包管理？
<adam8157> onlylove: 二是二, 但是智商不一定低, 要客观
<adam8157> archl: 下班再看...
<ofan> kevinyings: pacman
<adam8157> ofan: 我们?
<roylez> adam8157: 土基蛋
<ofan> kevinyings: 有一些嵌入式用的，比如ipkg 比较精简
<onlylove> adam8157: 好吧……我承认你赢了……但是人如果二的话要再高智商有啥用
<kevinyings> ofan:我看看
<ofan> adam8157: <onlylove> ofan: 有问题么？红帽的就是用rpm安装rpm包的
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> onlylove: 错。且看憨豆先生。帝国理工的电子系硕士，靠二为生
<onlylove> roylez: 主席就是主席……
<MeaCulpa> ofan: openshit不能自定义path？ 有shell么？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 有
<gfrog> adam8157: vim
<ofan> 但默认登录shell改不了
<hamo_notail> onlylove: 不能跟像主席这样靠2为生的人说2的...
<adam8157> gfrog: 可以有啊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • make失败，求指教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386192 在装一个基于opencv的相机校准的软件，make出现错误，求大虾帮忙。。。 jane@jane-N61Vn:~/cvlab/tracking/manual_camera_calibration/source$ make g++-4.2 -I. -DUSE_OPENCV `pkg-config --cflags opencv` -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -O3 -DHAVE_INLINE -DGSL_RANGE_C …
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 显然没有
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo_notail
<gfrog> adam8157: 赶紧跟二爷说啊
<adam8157> gfrog: =,= 等你们提需求
<ofan> bash也不读.bash_profile
<gfrog> roylez: 憨豆媳妇跟闺女挺漂亮呢。
<gfrog> hamo_notail: ^
<MeaCulpa> roylez: openshit...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: shell？有呢
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不能改，只能给啥用啥
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 没path
<ofan> 不过不限制outcoming链接，还可以搞一下
<kevinyings> ofan:abs与emerge有什么区别吗？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 每次要从头搞，没任何config可以存？
<ofan> kev
<ofan> kevinyings: 没用过emerge
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: abs是啥...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 那个shell。。。 乃就认为他是个shell吧，本来也不是拿来给人上去长时间各种敲命令使的。
<ofan> 用过port，abs跟port差不多
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa:那个arch下的东东
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: o
<ofan> portage抄的port，所以应该差不多
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ... openshit
<imadper> MeaCulpa: arch build system
<ofan> 开屎
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 有统一的USE Flags管理不
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 没有
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa:好像没有
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 或者有我不知道
<ofan> 有。。。
<gfrog> win 9
<imadper> gfrog: iphone 6
<ofan> abs只是维护pkgbuild等文件
<gfrog> imadper: 。。。
<imadper> 蛤蟆  test
<gfrog> imadper: 骚年乃傲娇了
<imadper> gfrog: ?? 感觉跟你的win9 半斤八两吧...
<ofan> 撸撸休
<hamo_notail> imadper: ...
<gfrog> imadper: 我那是敲错irssi命令了。。。
<gfrog> imadper: 乃是啥？
<gfrog> imadper: iphone是别名？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 那abs类比于gentoo的ebuild
<imadper> gfrog: 那就是我想要的生日礼物吧...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 之要在abs上层再弄几个命令即可
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa:什么命令？
<gfrog> imadper: 赶明儿上金五星买个送你
<ofan> MeaCulpa: abs只是维护个目录树
<ofan> rsync来同步
<imadper> gfrog: 明天就送我?! 真好!
<imadper> gfrog: 明天我催你要就是了~    cc adam8157 帮我证明~
<ofan> makepkg才是编译和安装器
<gfrog> imadper: 绝对霸气的那种，双卡双待，5000mah电池，能看电视带天线，还能跑马灯，外加四个喇叭
<adam8157> imadper: 公证费1000$
<kevinyings> ofan:portage也是依赖树吧？
<imadper> gfrog: 恩, 就要这个了~  明天给我, 说好了~    cc adam8157 不要公证费的证明!
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: ebuild
<ofan> kevinyings: 没用过
<imadper> gfrog: 你要是真给我, 我就在这里放凤凰传奇!
<gfrog> imadper: 。。。
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 壕...求赠送mac book air
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 壕 ^^^
<hamo_notail> imadper: 壕^^^
<imadper> hamo_notail: 蛤蟆... 你的bot呢...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 你给我买个X1 碳就行
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: 壕...求赠送mac book air
<imadper> hamo_notail: 你给我买个z935就行
<ofan> adam8157: 买块碳就行？
<onlylove> 这什么情况……
 * gfrog 我也想要碳的，来个碳车架吧。
 * adam8157 表明态度
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃三位一体了？
<imadper> adam8157: 什么情况? 你瞬间加了三个o....
 * tryit gobject.timeout_add()是对应或者包装的哪个gobject的C调用？
<ofan> x1 碳就是一块碳
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃说X1 Carbon一个火星子能点着不？ XD
<alvin_rxg> 11:12:13 -!- mode/#ubuntu-cn [+o adam8157] by adam8157, adam8157, adam8157
<ofan> http://www.google.com/gwt/x?u=http%3A%2F%2Fsolidot.org.feedsportal.com%2Fc%2F33236%2Ff%2F556826%2Fs%2F2316aa61%2Fl%2F0Ldevelopers0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F120C0A90C0A50C0A7182150Gamp0Pfrom0Frss%2Fstory01.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Solidot | 爱沙尼亚儿童将从6岁起学编程
<ofan> 压力很大啊
<onlylove> 学什么语言？
<ofan> brainfuck
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> 刚想问爱沙尼亚是什么语种，讲什么话……万一不是英文咋办，这下都解决了
<ofan> onlylove: 你问的问题都是没答案的
<imadper> hamo_notail: 放你的机器人来玩玩....
<hamo_notail> imadper: 就不..=,=
<imadper> hamo_notail: 大不了我们俩的机器人对骂....
<kevinyings>  hamo_notail:很开行啊
<imadper> hamo_notail: 到一个别的房间里...
<hamo_notail> imadper: 可以啊..
<ofan> 无聊啊，睡不着
<kevinyings> imadper:gaoji
<onlylove> 你们想连人带机器人一起被踢么……
<imadper> hamo_notail: 不过我的机器人现在还没写完... 运行不了, 之前想修改来的
<ofan> 连人带基
<imadper> hamo_notail: 明天吧, 约战一个新的房间
<hamo_notail> imadper: .
<gfrog> imadper: 乃的大象机器人复活了？
<kevinyings>  imadper:强烈要求观战，不要骂来骂去就两句话
<imadper> gfrog: 还不敢呢... 改了一半就干别的去了...
<imadper> gfrog: 我会把你加进去的...
<imadper> gfrog: 对于gaoji的人, 都会有一个gaoji的回复的
<kevinyings>  imadper:我们要精彩点的，你们搜集一下骂人的词汇啊
<imadper> kevinyings: 丢嗨
<ofan> kevinyings: 骂人？
<alvin_rxg> 啊～嚏！————————
<kevinyings> imadper:日批撒
<gfrog> imadper: 没关系，俺也在调教bot呢，等着跟乃的bot一起玩儿哈。
<imadper> gfrog: 试试看... 基娃
 * hamo_notail 什么情况？都搞bot...
<imadper> gfrog: 没效果呀...
<imadper> hamo_notail: 恩, 合伙骂你....
<ofan> Life is so much funnier if you have a dirty mind.
<archl> hamo_notail: 你怎么惹上 imadper。。。了他最不能惹额
<kevinyings> ofan:主要是爆人和被爆的问题
<hamo_notail> archl: 色大象嘛...无良城管我都不怕...
<imadper> archl: 毛线... 我跟 hamo_notail 之间啥事也没有吧...
<imadper> hamo_notail: 色蛤蟆~
<imadper> archl: 何况 hamo还是用emacs的...
 * hamo_notail 正义凛然
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/204513.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 亚马逊中国被曝大批账户被盗_电子商务 - B2C / B2B_cnBeta.COM
<MeaCulpa> wow 卓越
<cfy> z.cn
<onlylove> 这么悲剧啊
<cfy> http://z.cn
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 亚马逊-网上购物商城：要网购, 就来Z.cn!
<onlylove> 京东不是前几天被曝说账户被盗么
<kevinyings> ww
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/204490.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 如果应用赚到一千美元 RIM承诺给你一万美元 _BlackBerry 黑莓_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> 黑莓真悲催
<kevinyings> *@*
<kevinyings> ofan:真的，假的，我还有20块啊
<cfy> onlylove: 不是吧.........怎么被盗的?
<cfy> kevinyings: 从来都是货到付款...
<cfy> kevinyings: 壕才网银 cc ofan
<kevinyings> cfg:有时货到付款
<cfy> kevinyings: 你的客户端弱爆了,竟然没补全....
<onlylove> cfy: 不知道啊，京东好像第二次了……很早以前听过一次，不知道这两次是不是一次
<onlylove> cfy: 51cto看到的
<cfy> onlylove: 京东?!你不是说亚马逊么?
<cfy> onlylove: 哦...看错了...
<kevinyings> cfg:额，windows 啊
<ofan> cfy: 我这没货到付款
<ofan> cfy: 而且你哪来那么多现金
<cfy> kevinyings: 听说emacs是跨平台的
<cfy> ofan: 刷卡
<onlylove> 我也windows客户端，为啥我有补全
<kevinyings> cfg:好吧，可以试试
<ofan> 货到付款可以刷卡？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 可以的
<cfy> ofan: 国内可以pos,你们米国不知道
<ofan> 喔槽 高级
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 快递员会随身带刷卡机
<ofan> cfy: pos机需要接电话线
<kevinyings> ofan:怎么泄露的
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 有拉卡拉。
<cfy> ofan: 高级个p.....我这次买8000+的东西...快递竟然说不能pos...怕信号不好...让取钱...
<ofan> cfy: 喔槽 8000+
<kevinyings> cfg:一向打卡
<onlylove> 拉卡拉不是可以么
<ofan> cfy: 壕中壕
<cfy> kevinyings: 你弱爆了吧.....你在和谁说话?
<cfy> ofan: 你才壕
<zuriaake> 求助  新立得启动不了
<ofan> cfy: 我没买过8000+的
<kevinyings> cfg: 这下看不出来了
<cfy> ofan: 你每月生活费.....
<ofan> cfy: 生活费也没那么多
<cfy> ofan: 3个月
<ofan> cfy: 你怎么不说一年？
<cfy> ofan: 一个学期总有了
<kevinyings>  cfg: 不是一个月吗？
<cfy> ofan: 一个月差不多吧...
<ofan> cfy: 你不也得吃饭
<ofan> cfy: 擦
<ofan> cfy: 绝对是壕
<cfy> ofan: 国内是1000,你乘以6...6000
<cfy> ofan: 好吧.你2个月生活费肯定> 8000
<ofan> cfy: 我买过最贵的是$350
<cfy> ofan: 啥?你电脑这么便宜?
<ofan> cfy: 还真没有
<cfy> ofan: 你的vps多少钱买的?带宽多少?到国内
<ofan> cfy: $16
<hamo_notail> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac409703
<kk> hamo_notail,啥网址y 万人合唱我爸刚弄死他,霸气侧漏 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<cfy> ofan: per month?
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 这歌为啥流行
<ofan> cfy: 对
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 不觉得很带感么？
<cfy> ofan: 成本收回来没有?到国内带宽多少?
<ofan> cfy: 没
<cfy> ofan: ....
<ofan> cfy: 100M共享
<cfy> ofan: 哦...
<cfy> ofan: 那,到晚上,应该不会慢阿...
<ofan> cfy: 晚上国内流量大
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装gcc时出现./config: command not found http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386196 我用的是ubuntu11.10，之前装gcc还能进行到make install 一步，但是出现问题了。后面重新开始的时候，就出现./config: command not found错误，我是在当前的目录下执行这个步骤的，求指教！ 统计信息:  …
<cfy> ofan: 一搬多大
<ofan> cfy: 这个看出口带宽
<ofan> cfy: 根vps没关系
<cfy> ofan: 一般嘛
<ofan> cfy: 一般20000000G吧
<cfy> ofan: 20000000G?!
<ofan> 200T
<jusss> .
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍩ 
<jusss> 晚上还有猥琐大叔的c课，哈哈
<cfy> jusss: c课?
<jusss> cfy: 选修的c语言
<jusss> 大叔讲课用的vc++6.0
<jusss> 用word编辑代码
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 还不走？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 为啥要走
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 下班了啊..
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 等会儿.  晚上还要开会
<ofan> jusss: 大洋马来了
<jusss> ofan: 给俺邮寄个手机吧
<jusss> ofan: 让俺也用用美国货
<cfy> imadper: 还木有下班阿....血汗工厂阿..cc adam8157
 * tryit 装个eclipse，要我下载71个软件包……崩溃
<archl> jusss: 300元人民币买个二手的就好了
<ugoub> \quit
<ofan> jusss: 什么东西买不到？
<jusss> ofan: 要个有iptables的不坑的android
<archl> jusss:  ofan都不用android 不是。。。
<jusss> archl: 人家有nexus7
<archl> ofan: 买了那个么。。。你换的真勤奋
<jusss> ofan: iptables跟android版本有关系没
 * jusss 坑爹的moto竟然会出没iptables的android
<ofan> archl: 我换什么了
<archl> ofan: 平板
<ofan> 一直用android
<ofan> archl: 原来的太大，卖了
<ofan> archl: 不是跟你说过了？你记性太差了
<archl> ofan: 我的记忆力很差，你也不记得了。
<jusss> ofan: iptables跟版本有关没
<ofan> archl: 我记得
<ofan> archl: 所以我都懒得跟你解释了
<archl> ofan:  恩。
<ofan> jusss: man
<jusss> ofan: 。。。man谁
<jusss> ofan: android里面有man吗。。。
<ofan> jusss: google
<ofan> jusss: baidu
<jusss> ofan: man ofan
<Guest39236> d
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 华硕N55的笔记本为什么装完显卡驱动后就再也开不了机器了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386202 N55是双显卡，Intel集成显卡和Nvidia的GT635独显，在win7上可以实现自动切换。 但是我装完ubuntu后，系统可以装好，进入没问题。但是我更新Nvidia的独显驱动后 …
<Michael_Chen> 迷茫了
<pakchoi> 12
<pakchoi123> 2
<xjhv> kk: 搞个 bumblebee
<xjhv> kk: optimus不是真正意义上的独显
<kk> xjhv, 好吧，我把它放在那里。  ㍫ 
<xjhv> 如果不装 bumblebee，看看 bios 里面有没有关独显的设置
<xjhv> 否则虽然不工作，还是会发热很耗电
<archl> 好吧。
<archl> 我想要显卡。
<jusss> ofan: 小洋马，起床吃饭啦，
<microcai> xjhv:  你不要独显买啥 optimus
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 兄弟姐妹们，Gvim的一个问题，求教！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386205 12.04不错，在软件中心的Gvim就很好，但是我的有一点小问题： chris@DFXatubuntu:~$ gvim 我的Blog.html ** (gvim:2878): WARNING **: Unable to create Ubuntu Menu Proxy: 已到超时限 我在终端里用Gvim打开一个文件时， …
<jusss>  > Time.now
<kk> jusss, 2012-09-05 19:37:50 +0800
<archl> microcai: 买台式？
<microcai> archl:  yeah
 * archl 想要带空调的台式电脑
<microcai> archl: 弄个水冷吧
<microcai> archl: 夏天把散热片放室外
<archl> microcai: 现在不都是热管液态么。
<microcai> archl: 冬天放脚下
<archl> microcai: 以前的独显就是
<archl> microcai: 哦。
<archl> microcai: 这是一种新设计么。
<archl> 滴水到室外散热片上
<archl> 每次洗手，抛弃脏水都会影响到散热
<archl> 嗯嗯。
<archl> microcai:  冬天睡地上真的挺冷的
<hamo_notail> roylez_: IE8这渣居然不相应respond...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: .
<jusss_newphone> roylez_: 你要换手机？
<roylez_> jusss_newphone: 没钱
<jusss_newphone> roylez_: 你不是band6吗，还哭穷
<jusss_newphone> roylez_: 网上说你们基本工资9000
<lolicon> solidot 的 feed 最近是不是出问题了。。。老出现重复项
<archl> jusss_newphone:  房租 6000
<jusss_newphone> archl: 正日同学可能是band8,
<archl> 水管。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神乃搞定os了嘛？
<archl> gfrog: 我把 os 里的全删除了 dokuwiki让我搞坏了。。。
<archl> lol
<gfrog> archl: zeze
<jusss_newphone> ggggggjj
<ghw> jusss_newphone, ...
<archl> gfrog:  唔。蛙儿。zeze是啧啧么。。。要是从口中出，那么又是我从来没听过的了呢。
 * archl 还是想吃 和乐。
<gfrog> archl: 乃。。。 远离天朝太久了。
<archl> gfrog:  吃和乐。。。吃面条，
<iGoogle> gfrog: 啥。
<gfrog> iGoogle: openshift
<iGoogle> 破shit，不搞了。我有正事，才移植完一个程序。
<croner> test
<kk> croner, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<iGoogle> 我的超级最小系统
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<archl> iGoogle:  超级最小系统是你的正式么。
<jusss_newphone> iGoogle: 啥东东
<croner> 啥好东东?
<iGoogle> 说了你们也不懂。乖，别问
<croner> 好奇心被吊起来了。
<croner> 说说吧，亲。
<croner> 想入手galaxy nexus, 有用过的说说吧。
<yudu> 各位大大，请教个问题
<yudu> lost+found中的文件怎么恢复
<yudu> 恢复成原来的文件名
<iGoogle> http://d.yun.io/wgYHVp
<kk> iGoogle,啥网址y IMG_20120905_203343.jpg 用云诺分享文件最方便
<yudu> iGoogle: 请问你知道怎么恢复 lost+found中的文件吧
<yudu> iGoogle: 恢复成原来的文件名
<lolicon> yudu: 不行的吧 。。
<iGoogle> 这又不是恢复的。是丢失的。
<iGoogle> 丢失的扇区等，自己去里面找点数据回来而已。
<llb608> 有人？
<yudu> 这么悲剧啊
<jusss_newphone> iGoogle: 符合表是啥
<yudu> 我丢失的是 / 分区里的文件，手动恢复没啥希望了
<jusss_newphone> iGoogle: 猥琐的大叔在讲c时提到了符号表
<iGoogle> 没学过c，读书的时候，看看基础书，一直用到现在。 lol 不知道符号表是啥。
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。你要做小电脑么。。。
<iGoogle> 学术的，你可以问cfy。那是书虫子。
<iGoogle> 给帅帅做玩具。 archl
<adam8157> iGoogle: 咋不叫崽崽了
<archl> adam8157长大了
<iGoogle> 为了区别你们的孩子。 adam8157
<iGoogle> 你们的，都叫崽崽
<archl> adam8157你称呼老爸不是直接叫名字的么。
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<iGoogle> lol
<jusss_newphone> adam8157长大了。。。
<archl> iGoogle: 谁有孩子？
<iGoogle> archl: 蛋蛋的还没出来，只能叫虫子。
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<archl> adam8157 咩他
<iGoogle> 哦。你也没。说错了。你的也叫虫子。
<adam8157> ...
<iGoogle> archl: 你咋显得有孩子，很羞一样呢
<archl> 原来囡囡现在不是好词了。。。
<archl> 刚想起主席的
<iGoogle> 主席是湖北佬。咋会使用这词。很奇怪的
<archl> iGoogle: 很羞？
<iGoogle> archl		iGoogle: 谁有孩子？ <-
<iGoogle> 你这口气嘛。看出来的
<iGoogle> 换nick，
<archl> iGoogle:  我只是好奇。单纯的问话，这你看不出么。
<jiero> ...
<lainme> archl: 是啊……
<eexp> .
<ifvwm1> .
<eexpress> 等下，有妹朵来找我。
<lainme> 这么多ee
<ifvwm1> 你都有崽崽了还有妹子。。。
<eexpress> 。。。这么快。。。
<jiero> lainme: 。。
<eexpress> jusss 你干嘛呢
<jiero> 额。是ee啊
<jiero> 错了。
<ifvwm1> eexpress: 啥干嘛？
<eexpress> adam8157: 你的小鸟，重来不说话，会生锈的啊。
<adam8157> eexpress: 偶尔说话啊
<jiero> adam8157 小鸟。
<adam8157> jiero: twitter
<gfrog> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<jiero> lainme:  dokuwiki 装了几个插件，就进不去了呢。
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<jiero> lainme:  平时也 ssh 进去， vi 修改插件？
<eexpress> adam8157_away: 真没看到。。。
<lainme> jiero: 一个个禁用看看，在lib/plugins下面
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 蛋疼的linux，谁可以帮忙设置代理啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386212 太蛋疼了，linux，什么东西，搞什么都要联网，前几日还好好的，今天就不行了， 折腾了N多次，终于弄明白为什么了。 原来装许多东西，如flash插件，remastersys这些东东都是要连接国外 …
<jiero> adam8157 我。。。完全无法进入 twitter 了。
<zuriaake> hotot是个很好的twitter客服端
<zuriaake> client
<lainme> jiero: 在要禁用插件目录里建一个新文件disabled就可以禁用
<jiero> lainme:  哦。这个倒是简单，谢谢。
<adam8157> jiero: 在国内要学会跨越长城走向世界
<jiero> adam8157 如果不是，就留个道路，然后复制进来+创造
<jiero> adam8157 花钱就能跨长城
<kingheaven> redhat和ibm, 哪个好一些呢?
 * tryit 下载了个eclipse，准备试用一下，emacs补全python代码太蛋疼了……
<kingheaven> 试一下Intellij IDEA呗
<lolicon> vim ...
<lolicon> 有 python 补全
<tryit> loader, 从vi转到emacs的……好几年没碰vi了
<kingheaven> 不对, 打错了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 汉化时出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386215 安装了BT5R，按网友说的进行升级，然后汉化，安装中文包时出现 you don't have /root/.gem/1.9.2/bin your PATH,应该怎么办呀？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 162gym — 2012-09-05 21:11
<kingheaven> tryit, PyCharm
<kingheaven> tryit, 这个是目前公认最好的Python IDE
<tryit> kingheaven, 真的?
<kingheaven> tryit, http://www.v2ex.com/t/6923#reply47
<kk> kingheaven,啥网址y IDE目前看来PyCharm是神器 - V2EX
<tryit> kingheaven, 试试，谢了
<kingheaven> tryit, NP. BTW, 强烈推荐你看里面的一个讲Flask插件的视频
<cherrot> 听说linux终于有木马了？
<tryit> kingheaven, OK
<kingheaven> sublime text还没有flaks的插件呢, 要不要整一个?
<jiero> cherrot:  测试一下。
<cherrot> jiero, 测试什么？
<jiero> cherrot: 你不是发现木马了吗
<cherrot> jiero, 哦  看到新闻标题了 还没看到那
<tryit> kingheaven, 需要money?
<kingheaven> tryit, 嗯. 我不说, 你也知道怎么解决这个问题
<tryit> kingheaven, ...
<cherrot> http://www.oschina.net/news/32582/linux-wirenet  没意思
<UbuntuTalk> [普华之光] BurstNET vps的密码一般是怎么来的 忘记密码了
<kk> cherrot ⇪ ti: 针对 Linux 的木马程式 Wirenet 出现 - 开源中国
<tryit> kingheaven, 下载中，87M
 * jiero 据的还是 vps好。。。
<jiero> openshift 太慢。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 哈哈  太慢了 吐槽openshift  cc gfrog adam8157
<kingheaven> tryit, 要相信JetBrains的品质! 我现在写Java都不用Eclipse了, Intellij IDEA完全取代它了
<cherrot> jiero, lightworks 11发布了哎
<mayli> kingheaven: 毕竟是花钱的……
<tryit> kingheaven, 除了emacs，别的IDE我没用过……
<ifvwm1> cherrot: 如果把这个软件取消执行权限还能盗密码吗
<kingheaven> tryit, faint, emacs不是IDE
<jiero> cherrot:  lightworks?
<tryit> kingheaven, :-)，我当然知道
<tryit> kingheaven, 还是想这么说……
<kingheaven> mayli, Intellij IDEA有community版, Free的
<cherrot> jiero, 视频特效用的
<kingheaven> tryit, pycharm多少钱?
<mayli> kingheaven: py战士路过
<cherrot> ifvwm1, 你找踢么这不
<cherrot> ifvwm1, 势必不能啊 必须的
<jiero> cherrot:  没用过啊，最近看了几个电影，更没啥好感了
<kingheaven> mayli, 我写了2年多py了....
<jiero> 更不想看了。
<fox__> ／nick Yinhai
<tryit> kingheaven, 不知道，看到页面上有个BUY
<fox__> 貌似不能该nick name 了，郁闷
<tryit> kingheaven, 我现在写gtk，都用emacs写
<ifvwm1> cherrot: 如果人家即使被取消了执行权限也能自己执行，是不是就很神奇了，
<kingheaven> tryit, 那就没必要换嘛
<tryit> kingheaven, 智能补全太蛋疼
<tryit> kingheaven, 否则的话我不会换的
<kingheaven> tryit, 我都很少用自动补全....只有写Java时才用
<tryit> kingheaven, 恩，我试试IDE吧，或者就不换了
<tryit> kingheaven, 确切地说我没怎么用过IDE
<cherrot> 微软赞助 thunderbird了？
<kingheaven> tryit, 嗯, 先弄个盗版或者试用的, 用上1个月, 实在不习惯, 就换回去
<kingheaven> tryit, 现在买JetBrains的产品, 全部半价哦
<tryit> kingheaven, $10可以考虑……
<fox__> 半价多少钱？
<kingheaven> 59刀
<kingheaven> http://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/buy/index.jsp
<kk> kingheaven,啥网址y PyCharm :: Licensing
<fox__> 这么贵啊
<kingheaven> 如果你们搞开源项目开发, 可以申请OpenSource License, 免费的
 * tryit 半价后$59
<fox__> 还是蛮贵的.....
 * tryit 啥时候精通elisp了就不需要这些IDE们了
 * tryit lisp比py难……
<jusss> MeaCulpa: http://my.oschina.net/jerryone/blog/76168
<kk> jusss ⇪ ti: Linux下运行Open WebOS - Jerry's Planet - 开源中国社区
<kingheaven> tryit, 我在申请它的OpenSource License
<tryit> kingheaven, 你开发哪个项目呢？
<kingheaven> tryit, https://github.com/kingheaven/ScriptFan.com
<kingheaven> tryit, 我估计不行...这么小的项目, 他们不一定给批
<tryit> kingheaven, 不一定
<kingheaven> tryit, 看吧, 如果成功了, 也给你一个用
<kingheaven> tryit, :-)
<tryit> kingheaven, ^_^
<kingheaven> tryit, 这个也很好 http://www.sublimetext.com/
<kk> kingheaven,啥网址y Sublime Text: The text editor you'll fall in love with
 * hamo 乃们这些人，要是再在论坛黑我，我就写个bot天天在频道里面黑你们！嗯嗯，就这么定了...cc roylez_ 
<tryit> kingheaven, 看得眼花，视频
<kingheaven> tryit, 那个视频演示的是一些有特色的功能, 比如MultiSelection, 快速调用命令
<tryit> kingheaven, 你用vi还是emacs?
<kingheaven> tryit, vim+sublime
<kingheaven> tryit, 这是我的网站, 欢迎使用 :-) http://daimaduan.com/
<jusss> web os是用啥写的？
<kk> kingheaven,啥网址y 首页 - 代码段
<tryit> kingheaven, 好了，到2112年了……
<kingheaven> tryit, ?
<tryit> kingheaven, 可以试用10年了
<kingheaven> tryit, 厉害!
<tryit> kingheaven, 100
<tryit> kingheaven, google it!
<kingheaven> tryit, 那么贪心干啥, 10年就可以了
<tryit> kingheaven, 我也不知道有这么久
<kingheaven> tryit, 管它呢, 先用吧
<tryit> kingheaven, 恩，试试看
<tryit> kingheaven, 看起来好强大……
<kingheaven> tryit, 必须很强大
<tryit> kingheaven, py3.2貌似还得降级……
<kingheaven> tryit, 你玩什么3.2啊....
<kingheaven> tryit, 2.6和2.7不好吗
<tryit> kingheaven, gentoo自动安装的，我就用了……
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 换了Xubuntu轻快多了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386221 开机180M内存，开个VBOX虚拟个xp看股票，优酷看看电影，蛮不错的。问下怎么发表图片的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ncclook — 2012-09-05 21:59
<tryit> kingheaven, http://funexploit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html
<kk> tryit,啥网址y Welcome to funexploit’s documentation! — funexploit 1.0 documentation
<xjhv> kk: 你是不是机器人？
<xjhv> kk: are you robort?
<kk> xjhv, 我是一个Pandorabot女性。  ㍮ 
<xjhv> kk: 这么一堆问题？全是你发的问题？
<xjhv> kk: xfce +fcitx 开机八十兆内存
<kingheaven> tryit, gentoo可以把python 3.0+的mask掉的
<tryit> kingheaven, 我知道，不想折腾，顺其自然吧，呵呵
 * mayli http://www.sublimetext.com/ 这个演示是咋实现的？
<kingheaven> tryit, 这不是顺其自然的事...
<kingheaven> mayli, 那是GIF吧
<tryit> kingheaven, 开个玩笑，装的2个版本，有2.7的，也可以用eselect选择
<mayli> kingheaven: 看起来不是，好像是<canvas id="target" width="800" height="450"> <div id="fallback" style="width: 800px; height: 450px; position: relative;"></div> </canvas>
<mayli> kingheaven: /wind 4
<kingheaven> mayli, 那就是HTML5了...谁有个IE6, 访问一下就知道了
<kingheaven> tryit, 我的gentoo里是绝对不会有py3存在的
<kingheaven> tryit, 你刚才给我发的地址, 是你的文档吗?
<lolicon> kingheaven:  .... 现在已经有了 。。
<hamo> kingheaven: 不用ie6..ie8也不支持canvas这货...
<tryit> kingheaven, 恩，这几谈在学py gtk
<tryit> kingheaven, 天
<kingheaven> lolicon, 已经有了就删掉啊
<mayli> kingheaven: 实时绘制的，http://www.sublimetext.com/anim/rename2_packed.png；http://www.sublimetext.com/anim/goto_anything_packed.png
<tryit> kingheaven, 不错，还有emacs绑定
<kingheaven> mayli, NB啊, 崇拜
<kingheaven> 昨天我发的SSL详解, 貌似mayli有看
<hamo> tryit: sublimetext还有emacs键绑定？
<tryit> hamo, pyCharm
<mayli> kingheaven: 最早这个事情是用来实现按钮的hover效果，后来google用来做logo，现在开始用来做demo了
<kingheaven> mayli, soga
<mayli> tryit: http://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/ ,;话说对于linux下的程序，是不是任何trial都是无效的？
<kk> mayli ⇪ t: Python IDE &amp Django IDE for Web developers : JetBrains PyCharm
<kingheaven> mayli, 不要把license看的太重要, 这种东西, 主要受制的人, 愿意付费的, 就买, 不愿意的, 怎么都有破解的办法, 你说呢
<maplebeats> trial?
<tryit> mayli, 不是
<mayli> kingheaven: 破解和workround应该不是一个概念吧
<kingheaven> mayli, 有道理
<mayli> tryit: 如果跟踪程序的lsof，就可以每次都随机生成这些变量，让程序认为每次都是fresh start
<tryit> mayli, ...
<mayli> kingheaven: 相当于我在30day trial后换了新的机器进行trail，不存在“用户试用协议”这个东西吧
<kingheaven> mayli, 对, 是这样的
 * mayli 上次试用sublime text的时候，这货还没有build系统，现在基本算是酷酷的轻量级IDE了，不过貌似补全还是不很给里，pyIDE都是补全不大给力
<orangesea> hello
<kk> orangesea, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<orangesea> 怎么单独和kk聊天呢
<kingheaven> 那不是个机器人吗
<orangesea> WTF
<orangesea> 怎么突然有消息提示了..用了一下午都没有的
<mayli> kingheaven: sublime text的下面那个build结果有没有深色的配色方案恩？
<kingheaven> mayli, 不知道啊. 你的整体theme用的哪个?
<mayli> kingheaven: pestals on dark
<mayli> kingheaven: pastels on dark
<kingheaven> mayli, 我觉得这个好看 Nil.sublime-theme
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • LinuxMint怎么设置把窗口操作按钮移到左边？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386222 就是这三个按钮，移到左边，个人感觉还是左边比较爽，使用最新版的Ubuntu Tweak还能对Gnome2有效吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hjl1764 — 2012-09-05 22:13
<minus2731> hi archers
<kingheaven> Cheers! 我的OpenSource License申请下来了
<minus2731> kingheaven: 你自己发明了一个？
<kingheaven> 居然成功了!
<kingheaven> minus2731, 啥?
<hamo_notail> adam8157: recapcha真是逆天了...给我一个数学公式让我输，还有求和那个符号...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 然后 你不会?
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 怎么输入呢？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: E
<adam8157> lol
<hamo_notail> adam8157: ...
<gfrog_> adam8157: 我决定买个理发器自己剃头。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_: 准备围观
<gfrog_> adam8157: 按照帝都的剃头价格，一年的剃头费用就够买理发器了。。
<hamo_notail> adam8157: gfrog_ 我决定留头发...
<gfrog_> hamo_notail: 长黑毛儿
<mayli> kingheaven: 我觉得你运气真好
<kingheaven> mayli, 为什么是运气呢?
<mayli> kingheaven: 不知道你的开源项目是啥
<kingheaven> mayli, https://github.com/kingheaven/ScriptFan.com
<mayli> kingheaven: http://karidyang.iteye.com/blog/925905
<kk> mayli,啥网址y PyCharm注册码 - 镜花水月阁 - ITeye技术网站
<mayli> kingheaven: http://www.byshang.cn/soft/program/3842.html
<mayli> kingheaven: 看起来这个IDE还是很火的
<adam8157> \rs: ping, 13年推荐用完没
<kingheaven> mayli, 我觉得还不错
<tryit> kingheaven, 配置了一下pyCharm，赶紧还不错，熟悉整个IDE估计得一段时间
<tryit> kingheaven, 感觉不错
 * maplebeats 所以，还是用vim啊
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 你是系统开发?  系统工程师里
<kingheaven> tryit, 肯定了. 给我你的email, 我把license给你
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 嗯...系统研发...肿么了？
<tryit> kingheaven, 谢谢了，我已经OK了……
<mayli> kingheaven: scriptfan.com 502了
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 杨博, 那天我那师弟, 要投你们...
<kingheaven> mayli, 当然了...website还没开发好...
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 投我们部门？
<mayli> adam8157: 我好像看到什么人的名字了
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 就请你看演唱会那个？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 他想, 但是 需要人数：投递人数 == 1： 3  了已经
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 那天车库咖啡
<adam8157> hamo_notail: intel实习那个
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 大蒜？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 对
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 好吧...来吧...
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 1:3其实算少的...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: \rs 所以问你俩能推荐不能
<hamo_notail> \rs: 你也在百度？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 需要啥知识?
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 他能给推荐...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 虽然不在百度
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 他就看中这个系统研发了？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 这不是敬仰你么
<hamo_notail> adam8157: ...
<gfrog_> adam8157: roylez hamo_notail 求推荐转运公司。
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 你妹...
<hamo_notail> gfrog_: 百通吧
<adam8157> gfrog_: 斑马, 然后百通?
<gfrog_> hamo_notail: 百通不是叫人骂死了么？
<adam8157> gfrog_: 我那里还有10$的amazon.com的券...
<gfrog_> adam8157: 斑马是what？
<hamo_notail> gfrog_: 一些冇人用，一些被骂死...
<adam8157> gfrog_: 转运公司
<gfrog_> hamo_notail: 。。。 好吧
<gfrog_> adam8157: 为毛转2此次？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 你们都需要啥知识?
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 现在推荐貌似有点晚..简历发我吧...我看看能推不
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 今年的笔试题出的有点难...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 背景知识有啥?
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 哪块儿就行
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 有多难? 求考我
<hamo_notail> adam8157: linux：脚本，C，文件系统，系统管理，还有就是算法
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 额...不能漏题
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 还算法呢... 果然考应届
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 我们真有算法的用，别忘了我说那个机器学习的事情
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 我们组有个参加ACM全球总决赛的
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 对了，还有网络和ARM和异构计算(GPU)
<mayli> hamo_notail: 看起来入百度无门，自挂东南枝
<ZhDong> 请问，有没有java的频道？
<mayli> ZhDong: #java
<ZhDong> 进不去啊？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 介么牛?
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 他如果网络协议熟悉的话，可能回去做交换机，如果不熟，就是到我们这里了
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 那必须的...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 擦 这不挺好的么, 你还跑
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 额...
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 我想用mac book air啊...lol
<stardiviner> 我应不应该使用C99里的语法形式? 比如 for (int i = 1; i <= 10; i++) ? 这种是C99里引入的可在expr1里定义一个局部变量. (如果现在使用的多, 俺就向C99靠拢了)
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 滚, 你要加薪 然后买就是了
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 买不起...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 装
<adam8157> stardiviner: 我反正是倾向C89, 不写这样的
<mayli> stardiviner: 最好别用，容易混淆，除非赶时间
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 真心买不起...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 我能买好多个呢
<hamo_notail> stardiviner: 建议用，非常方便...不会污染变量
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 帮我买一个吧...
<stardiviner> adam8157: C99 新标准用的人很少么?
<adam8157> stardiviner: 很多, 基本都C89
<adam8157> stardiviner: 很多, 基本都C99
 * gfrog_ 竟然登录不上百通。。。
<adam8157> stardiviner: 写错了
<stardiviner> hamo_notail: 确实啊, 感觉挺好的
<adam8157> stardiviner: hamo_notail 我自己喜欢用89的语法要求自己而已
<stardiviner> 嗯, 既然大多用C99, 就向C99靠拢了
<hamo_notail> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<adam8157> stardiviner: 无限制的用c99特性感觉不好看呢, 不朴实  cc hamo_notail
<gfrog_> hamo_notail: 乃老实儿在度娘待着吧
<David__> C99?
<hamo_notail> stardiviner: 用点那种c++早就有了的，回退到c的特性还是可以的，比如你说的这个... cc adam8157
<hamo_notail> gfrog_: 基蛙君啊，求mac book air啊
<stardiviner> adam8157: hamo_notail 明白了
<gfrog_> hamo_notail: 我烧一个给乃？
<hamo_notail> gfrog_: ...
<gfrog_> hamo_notail: 我也想买mba了呢
<gfrog_> hamo_notail: 本子屏线要完蛋啊
<hamo_notail> gfrog_: 乃不是用公司的脑？
<gfrog_> hamo_notail: 懒得背，家里还有一个
<gfrog_> hamo_notail: 公司申请的T啊，沉爆了。
<hamo_notail> gfrog_: 换个X去
<gfrog_> hamo_notail: 没法儿换了
<hamo_notail> gfrog_: 跟老大哭...
<gfrog_> hamo_notail: 我有点受不了帽帽中国区的各级领导了
<gfrog_> hamo_notail: 真是。。。 唉
<hamo_notail> gfrog_: ...哎...我觉得 adam8157 的boss不错啊
<gfrog_> hamo_notail: 可惜咱没摊上
<hamo_notail> gfrog_: 哎...培养下你的boss...要跟阿蛋学...
 * adam8157 截屏
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 又截...并无截点啊？
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 又不是说sarah和wchang...
<gfrog_> hamo_notail: 这是我能培养的出来的么。。
 * adam8157 现在有了 截图
 * hamo_notail ...
<gfrog_> hamo_notail: 乃还惦记这俩人呢。
<gfrog_> hamo_notail: 乃还是去度娘那求包养比较好。
<hamo_notail> gfrog_: 度娘 白富美呢...攀不起...
<mayli> kingheaven: 啊，sub竟然没有markdown的高亮，虽然支持这种格式（set syntax里有）
<onlylove> 求内推百度……
<ZhDong> 怎么我加入java频道提示 invite only    ？
<hamo_notail> ZhDong: 进不去...除非有里面的人邀请你
<ZhDong> 那怎么办啊
<maplebeats> 找人给
<mayli> ZhDong: 应该是为了防止spammer，找人推荐吧
<ZhDong> 有没有那位可以推荐我一下呢，谢了
<spammerM> ZhDong: 不是java战士
<ZhDong> 我只是想学习一下
<SpammerM> ZhDong: 各种java社区欢迎你
<ZhDong> 额，我怎么加、
<gfrog_> ZhDong: 需要注册nick，你去注册才行
<kingheaven> spammerM, 弄一个插件, 支持markdown很好的
<gfrog_> ZhDong: 我成功进去了。
<ZhDong> 邀请我
<ZhDong> 谢了
<gfrog_> ZhDong: 邀请乃妹，只有管理员才能邀请
<gfrog_> ZhDong: 注册去
<hamo> ZhDong: 去跟NickServ注册下你的nick
<SpammerM> ZhDong: 恩，/msg nickserv 吧…
<kingheaven> spammerM, 我的OpenSource License有1年呢
 * hamo 碎叫...
<SpammerM> kingheaven: 说明什么?
<kingheaven> spammerM, 哪个说明什么?
<SpammerM> kingheaven: 有1年说明什么呢？
<kingheaven> spammerM, 我到一年还得继续申请呗...
<kingheaven> spammerM, 你不是刚才的mayli吗?
<SpammerM> kingheaven: 是的，我临近睡觉总会脑瘫一下
<eexpress> %E6%A1%8C%E9%9D%A2/%E8%A2%AB%E8%AF%85%E5%92%92%E7%9A%84%E5%AE%9D%E7%9F%B3.swf
<eexpress> cfy: ?
<cfy> eexpress: ?
<eexpress> 明白了没
<onlylove> ee在讲什么……
<cfy> eexpress: 不明白...
<eexpress> TIMER1_OVF_vect 写成了 TIMER0_CMP_vect
<cfy> eexpress: 哦
<eexpress> 应该是你哪里抄来的。
<cfy> eexpress: 忘了..
<eexpress> 因为ISR的写法，是你说的。
<cfy> eexpress: ....
<cfy> eexpress: 我本来就帮你能编译通过嘛..
<cfy> eexpress: 我又没看逻辑....
<eexpress> 那是，当然通过。lol
<cfy> eexpress: twitter号多少?
<eexpress> gmail邮箱的
<cfy> eexpress: T_T忘了..
<cfy> eexpress: follow咯
<eexpress> 史上最贱毛毛虫挑衅青蛙自寻死路 gfrog
<cfy> .......
<cfy> eexpress: 是说那个logo么...
<eexpress> http://v.163.com/zixun/V7M3CBV6S/V89IUSAKB.html
<kk> eexpress,啥网址y 性感美女用臀部开核桃完胜诺基亚_资讯_网易视频
<eexpress> cfy: 啥logo
<cfy> eexpress: ...
<cfy> eexpress: 我要断网了...完蛋了....
<eexpress> 去吧
<cfy> eexpress: 还好.....
<cfy> eexpress: 网页验证的...我以为opera要挂..
<cfy> eexpress: 你这开发周期多长阿..
<cfy> eexpress: 怎么你也上了?
<eexpress> cfy: 啥周期
<cfy> eexpress: 开发周期阿
<cfy> eexpress: 要多久才到产品级别?
<eexpress> mega8?
<cfy> eexpress: 随便阿
<eexpress> 那玩具。不是产品
<cfy> eexpress: 玩具?
<cfy> eexpress: 干什么的玩具?
<eexpress> 给帅帅玩的
<cfy> eexpress: ..............
<UbuntuTalk> [RoyAkon] get sleep~goodnight everybody~
<eexpress> 遥控弹射炮。
<cfy> eexpress: 我说你怎么都回家做的...
<cfy> eexpress: gaoji.........
<eexpress> 你赶紧把ccd做好。我顺便装上
<cfy> eexpress: ccd?摄像头?我用USB模块了...
<eexpress> 。。这咋用usb?
<cfy> eexpress: 我用arm的....上linux了...
<eexpress> 你啥芯片，带usb结果了？
<eexpress> 。。nnnnnnd
<cfy> eexpress: 崽崽的玩具该升级了.
<eexpress> 都不带记成本的啊
<cfy> eexpress: 我现在的arm ram都比你rom大 lol
<cfy> eexpress: 玩具嘛.不计的
<eexpress> 呸。一边去
<lenage> .d 5d6k
<cfy> eexpress: ov7670?
<eexpress> 不是搞产品的
<eexpress> 76xx
<cfy> eexpress: 要么用这个....sccb驱动.
<cfy> eexpress: 不过么.内存不够用阿,看怎么处理图像了....我先睡了....明天还有课....
<eexpress> 不要。哪里能要gaoji的驱动
<cfy> eexpress: sccb驱动还高级?!
<eexpress> 你继续玩。能叫驱动的，都一堆
<cfy> eexpress: ....
<cfy> eexpress: 什么意思?
<eexpress> 标准接口规划的，才能叫驱动
<eexpress> 消耗不是一般的大
<cfy> eexpress: 是阿.sscb驱动阿
<eexpress> 不如直接买一个串口的raw数据输出的
 * kenifanying 有木有在中科院计算所的？
<FrankLv>  /exit
<MeaCulpa_> kenifanying: 帽帽党都在那里
<kenifanying> MeaCulpa, 什么叫帽帽党？
<MeaCulpa_> kenifanying: RedHat
<MeaCulpa_> kenifanying: 计算所隔壁融科
<kenifanying> MeaCulpa, 。。。。。
<kenifanying> MeaCulpa, 想考计算所的研究生。。。。。
<kenifanying> MeaCulpa,卢瑟一个，混到要考研的地步～
<lolicon> =.=..
<lolicon> 考研据闻好恐怖 。。
<lolicon> 考完还有复试，还要同导师面♂试
<MeaCulpa_> 擦
<MeaCulpa_> 计算所周边的公司，你能去实习，就比考验管用的多
<lolicon> 不过北京空气好差。。。
<MeaCulpa_> 跨国公司，MPhil进去的都是平庸之辈，大学一毕业就进去的往往更牛
<kenifanying> MeaCulpa, 不在北京～
<kenifanying> MeaCulpa, 现在什么都不会，所以要混考研
<MeaCulpa_> kenifanying: 你不是要考计算所么...计算所边上的公司都不错
<kenifanying> MeaCulpa, 厉害的要么直接保研，要么工作去了～
<MeaCulpa_> kenifanying: 恩，考研比找工作方便点，可以远程搞
<kenifanying> MeaCulpa, 嗯嗯，想知道计算所哪个方向&导师比较好点～
 * MeaCulpa_ 低学历，不知学术界情况
<kenifanying> MeaCulpa, 谢谢哈
<MeaCulpa_> 计算所的确就是混导师的我猜，中科院把持的几个期刊都像过家家似的不收外人东西
<kenifanying> MeaCulpa, :-)
<MeaCulpa_> 找工作吧~~
<gfrog> q
<MeaCulpa_> 基蛙..
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa_: 酷啪尾巴
<MeaCulpa_> 基蛙尾巴， 有人要考计算所，不如你们截杀了
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa_: 贩卖人口的事儿我不管，找蛋蛋
<MeaCulpa_> 蛋蛋就是打球游泳...
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] http://t.co/OjvWpyhp wine opera AC 3.7.9 Final.
<kk> UbuntuTalk,啥网址y snapshot5 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 运行还是比较稳定的。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 呃。。我是不是闲得很蛋疼。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 睡了。晚安
<alvin_rxg> opera 还要 wine ??? 0.=
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 定制版嘛。只有win版的。闲着没事就wine着玩呗
<alvin_rxg> ofan: http://safct.8866.org/qq.com/r/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 你还没有登陆QQ空间
<alvin_rxg> http://whois.domaintools.com/8866.org
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 8866.org - 8866
<kk>  06:05
<savr> hi
<savr> niihow
<kk> savr, 好.. .  ㍟ 
<savr> I'm looking for a java developer
<savr> too early in the morning?
<NWMonster> ....
<NWMonster> it's time to sleep.
<savr> NWMonster: it's time to wake up. 8am
<savr> actually time to work already
#ubuntu-cn 2012-09-06
<Atavg2012> eck out these other Peer-Directed Projects:
<Atavg2012> - FOSSCON [http://www.fosscon.org] and fossevents
<Atavg2012> - [http://www.fossevents.org], and soon we'll repeat last years
<Atavg2012> - success with Picnics for Geeks across the globe, more info at
<Atavg2012> - [http://geeknic.org]
<Atavg2012> -
<Atavg2012> - freenode is a service of Peer-Directed Projects Center Ltd,
<kk> Atavg2012:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<Atavg2012> 我第一次玩，弄错了，不好意思
<hiei> Morning.
<Atavg2012> 我想加入java频道怎么加不进去呢，还是要有人邀请？
<Atavg2012> 那位可以帮帮忙？
<cherrot> Atavg2012: 那里面有人？
<Atavg2012> 用该有吧
<sjd_zeus> 早上好，各位。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 早
<Atavg2012> 难道就没有java的频道，我才开始学java，想交流一下
<MeaCulpa> Atavg2012: 有
<MeaCulpa> 但这里大部分人不喜欢Java
<MeaCulpa> Java是反free滴， freenode里估计也没多少人喜欢
<Atavg2012> 那怎么加呢，提示要有人邀请的
<MeaCulpa> java 频道自然不能随便加，否则要被人进去喷死
<MeaCulpa> dunno...
<Atavg2012> 为什么、
<MeaCulpa> 没为什么，不喜欢就是不喜欢
<Atavg2012> 我只是想知道怎么才能进去
<MeaCulpa> dunno, 看看有没有java-unregisterd之类
<MeaCulpa> Atavg2012: Java的问题还是别来Freenode问咯
<MeaCulpa> 外面大把的子来哦
<MeaCulpa> s/子来哦资料
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 酷胖早～
<Atavg2012> 是注册过才能进吗
<savr> niihow
<savr> I'm looking for a java developer
<savr> anyone interested in some work
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • 如何创建共享（samba或者http共享） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386251 使用samba创建的共享客户机无法打开，一直提示需要输入登录密码，无奈打算换http共享，烦请推荐一个，尽量不想使用ftp共享了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadolly — 2012-09-06 9:18
<jusss> ,
 * tryit pyCharm不支持Gtk+3……
<hiei> MeaCulpa,  我台式机坏掉了。
<hiei> MeaCulpa, 我把家里的破机器抗过来了。
<jusss> 好像得了选择恐惧症
<jusss> Oooops: 我好像得了选择恐惧症，能治吗
 * cherrot 神 == 神医 。。。
<MeaCulpa> hiei: ...
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 此风不可长
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 要问领导要~
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 我也背来过个显示器，哎
<jusss> 得了选择恐惧症咋办
<jusss> 都纠结死了w
<archl> jusss: 忘记一切。
<jusss> archl: 忘不了。。。
<hiei> MeaCulpa, 这台破机器，我老婆说要扔掉。我就背过来了。p4 2.8+1G +40G :-P
<archl> jusss:  自裁
<archl> hiei: 丢给小学好了
<hiei> archl, 主板和硬盘随时处于崩溃的边缘。
<archl> hiei:  。
<hiei> archl, 现在装了arch 最新的iso，还算稳定 ：） windows xp 装一次死一次
<tryit> hiei, gentoo呢
<hiei> tryit, gentoo 不会
<tryit> hiei, 我也准备把6年前买的笔记本装个linux，建个小站
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 我现在4G内存，Firefox整个profile跑内存里
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 是双核的么
 * MeaCulpa 双核的贡献出来跑distcc
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我双核的，不给你跑
 * imadper 喵的, 在一个路口堵了五十分钟!!!
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...来嘛！
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 下班时候玩嘛
<MeaCulpa> 又不影响
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 公司的是单核...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...擦
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...废话
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 不可能吧，商用机都是双核
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 是么
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 那也不给你玩
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: -_-!
<MeaCulpa> 不是给＊我＊玩，是给我的Linux玩 :)
<huntxu> roylez_: 傻乐又不上班
<hiei> MeaCulpa, 双核的。哈哈
 * adam8157 我电脑4核 i5
<GanJinLin> adam8157,  我的也是
<hiei> MeaCulpa, 唉，一直在破机器堆淘垃圾哪
<imadper> adam8157: 壕又来炫富... 我等屌丝颜面无存呀...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: AIX的coding 风格是括号后面换行再大括号，不是kernel风格，LOC满赛！
<adam8157> imadper: 你的电脑不是么...
<imadper> adam8157: 真不是.. 我的是双核i5移动版
<MeaCulpa> hiei: distcc
<huntxu> adam8157: 移动版本的i5是双核4线程的
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 等你装好了我把我的gcc和distcc版本给你，哈哈
<huntxu> adam8157: i7才是4核4线程
<hiei> MeaCulpa, 只要不折腾我这个破硬盘，随便你搞。我做samba用的
<adam8157> huntxu: 你真有研究...
<huntxu> adam8157: 吃饭的家伙啊
<imadper> huntxu: 看过七周七语言没?
<imadper> huntxu: 里面对erlang的介绍不错.
<MeaCulpa> hiei: ...作samba? 那要装linux作啥...
<huntxu> imadper: 什么杂志
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 拿linux当win用...
<imadper> huntxu: 杂志....
<imadper> huntxu: http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B008041DUY/ref=s9_bbs_gw_d1_g14_ir04?pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0QPYWXMW55CNKEG7XDFF&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=58223152&pf_rd_i=899254051
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 7周7语言:理解多种编程范型/泰特(Tate B.A.)-图书-亚马逊
<cherrot> imadper: 大象君早
<imadper> cherrot: ... 最近忙, 没时间折腾bot.
<huntxu> imadper: 这名字听起来就是杂志
<imadper> cherrot: 不然践踏死你!
<cherrot> imadper: 我就跟你打个招呼
<cherrot> imadper: 瞧你紧张的
<imadper> huntxu: ...
<imadper> cherrot: ....
<huntxu> hamo都被践踏到不敢来了
 * MeaCulpa Arch真猛...好新的内核
<cherrot> 真的哎  蛤蟆君呢。。
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 一般般...
 * huntxu 内核版本从来都带个+...
 * imadper 喵的, 今天kde更新吧??
<hiei> MeaCulpa, arch 就是要跟着滚，隔一段时间不滚就一堆问题。
 * gfrog 早
 * imadper dibian表示, 隔一段时间没更新, 再更新发现根本没更新...
<imadper> gfrog: 早
<hiei> MeaCulpa, 新版本安装超简单。连安装程序都省了
<huntxu> hiei: 三四个月不更新的都处理过
<gfrog> imadper: mad
<imadper> gfrog: 咩
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 只要你需要用的东西别乱就好，呵呵
<Oooops> jusss: 选择啥，导致恐惧。
<imadper> Oooops: 早, oops神
 * MeaCulpa Gentoo Dev要是花Arch Dev在kernel上的1/10心思在Kernel上，这货就简单多了
<Oooops> 头次见酷胖吐贱兔
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 我常吐
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: Gentoo Dev只是把Linux当作一个Portage和init的载体
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 别学呕饭就好。lol
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 夜猫子席
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 要他们换BSD Kernel 都不会有几个人有意见
<Oooops> linux本来就是一个init
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 死黑毛
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 呕饭咋了，不许人说贱兔不好？
<Oooops> 换win微内核吧。 MeaCulpa 你去提议。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: oops的意思是, 让你吐gentoo就好了. 不要吐饭...   cc Oooops
<Oooops> imadper: 你语文不好。不懂双关。
<imadper> Oooops: 解释下
<Oooops> 看10次，就理解了嘛
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 貌似真有人在追求wchang?
<imadper> Oooops: ...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 你咋知道?
<jusss> Oooops: 选择手机导致恐惧
<archl> jusss:  选择dummy
<imadper> jusss: 你不是哪天要买webos吗?
<Oooops> 求 wchang 照片。
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 我啥也没说...
<jusss> imadper: 你买了？
<Oooops> jusss: 有啥用啥。选择什么嘛
<imadper> jusss: 我还没发这个月工资呢, 怎么买?
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 一定是偷窥她的人人之类的
<imadper> jusss: ,错了 是上个月的工资
<imadper> adam8157: 别说, 咱帽子里, 还真有两个小丫头长得不错~
<jusss> imadper: web os翻墙方便吗
<archl> wchang 是啥？
<imadper> jusss: 问 MeaCulpa
<Oooops> imadper: 求照片
<imadper> Oooops: 我都没有...
<Oooops> archl: 就是蛋蛋的情人
<Oooops> imadper: 手机嘛
<archl> 。。。
<imadper> Oooops: 我的手机拍照不能静音....
<Oooops> 随便拍
<archl> adam8157:  照片
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ...
<Oooops> 。。
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 不方便
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ... 咋了?
<archl> imadper:  。。。
<adam8157> Oooops: 擦 和我毛关系没有 cc archl
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 不支持PPTP/OVPN
<Oooops> 不静音咋了。。。真是的。 imadper
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 也不方便ssh tunnel
<imadper> Oooops: 容易被当成 adam...
<jusss> Oooops: 看到一个wm有点心动，还有个全键盘都symbian也心动，还有个能刷cm的android也心动
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 连proxy都不方便
<Oooops> .
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 但是很多webOS应用使用自己的app proxy
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 那在webos 上翻墙无望了。。。
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 对，无望
<imadper> jusss: 家里的路由自己翻墙呗...
<Oooops> jusss: 手机，一个打电话的而已。带点额外功能，别想太高。
<imadper> jusss: 路由里面开vpn.
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 但我webos上Foursquare之类倒是流畅
<imadper> jusss: 自动把那些网站的route设置到vpn那里去
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 黑莓更无望~
<jusss> imadper: 在教室和外面没路由。。。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 黑莓... 我还想用黑莓连公司的vpn呢.
<archl> MeaCulpa: 刷 openwebos
<imadper> jusss: 你一天到晚的上网?
<imadper> archl: 毛线!
<MeaCulpa> archl: openWebOS不支持任何老设备，包括Veer, Pre
<jusss> imadper: 不是
<imadper> archl: 那个项目还没发布呢
<archl> imadper:  你猫啊。
<imadper> archl: 而且, 不支持hp的设备...
<MeaCulpa> archl: 现在还没有任何设备可以用OpenWebOS
<imadper> archl: 简直就是给android的手机用的...
<MeaCulpa> 但是WebOS的基础比Android好太多了
<imadper> archl: 还有firefox os. 都是要给android用的..
<hiei> imadper, 还是买国产android吧
<MeaCulpa> 远比Android Linux化
<imadper> hiei: 貌似, 基本都是国产.
<archl> 没系统的手机
<archl> 卖裸手机
<imadper> hiei: 三星/老狗/火腿肠 买到的基本都是国产
<hiei> imadper, huawei 8860 性价比啊
<imadper> hiei: 你是想让我说北斗小辣椒吗?
<hiei> imadper, 酷派
 * imadper 性价比? 这东西我就没见过...
<hamo_notail> imadper: 哪俩小姑娘？有男盆友没？
<jusss> zte v880怎么样？据说能刷cm
<imadper> hamo_notail: 我不认识呀... 我就是见过...
<imadper> hamo_notail: 要不你回来?
<hiei> jusss, 中兴已废
<jusss> hiei: 哦
<hiei> jusss, 880以后就没叫得响的手机了
<Oooops> 啥web。。。我不信带web的
<jusss> symbian wm6.5翻墙咋样
<imadper> jusss: wm6.5 可以vpn
<hamo_notail> imadper: 无图无真相
<Oooops> 翻墙和手机无关。
<Oooops> 和你有什么服务，才有关
<Oooops> imadper: 给一个免费的vpn
<imadper> hamo_notail: 你自己来看就可以了
<hiei> jusss, MTK 新板子大量铺开以后，估计国产神机全部700块
<imadper> Oooops: 我自己的都是买的...
<hamo_notail> imadper: 说名字吧...帽帽那几个妹纸我还是记得的
<imadper> Oooops: 你用就把帐号给你, 我们一起用
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 践踏你
<Oooops> 再买一个给我嘛。
<imadper> hamo_notail: 我不认识呀!!!
<Oooops> 一起用。。。论坛都有呢。 imadper
<imadper> Oooops: 你这么壕... 还找我要...
<imadper> Oooops: ofan 卖这个..
<Oooops> 不愿意为这出钱
<hamo_notail> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> imadper: 人蛤蟆去实习只用了两天就调查清楚公司里所有妹子的背景了啊...
<huntxu> imadper: 你都一个月了
<hamo_notail> imadper: 妹纸这个问题，果断问蛋蛋啊
<Oooops> 呕饭的。。那算了。一个vps分开卖出去
<imadper> huntxu: 我已经有妹子了...
<imadper> hamo_notail: 那你去问喽~
<Oooops> 论坛啥服务都有。
 * jusss android symbian wm6.5选那个？
<imadper> jusss: 你放两个死了的系统有毛意思..
<huntxu> imadper: 多多益善
<jusss> imadper: 便宜。。。
<imadper> huntxu: .......................................................  BS!
<ugoub> jusss: meego
<Oooops> jusss: 嗯。都是死系统
<jusss> wm6.5有449的，symbian v5全键盘有700+,android能刷cm的有650
<hamo_notail> imadper: 我怎么知道你觉得哪几个漂亮...
<imadper> hamo_notail: 回来看呗~
<jusss> ugoub: n9买不起
<Oooops> imadper: 给照片。你妹子的
<imadper> Oooops: ...........
<jusss> Oooops: 死系统，你不是也在用吗。。。
<ugoub> jusss: 要看性价比，我观望了半年2700入手买的64G的。
<MeaCulpa> WebOS和BB, 偶用的是半死的...
<jusss> ugoub: 观望半年。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 大哥大姐们，一个小小的问题，只耽搁您一分钟，进来进来 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386255 问题很简单，就是我的Gvim为什么不能加亮Scheme的语法，C语言没问题 这是我的语法加亮配置文件： " 设置配色方案 colorscheme pablo "打开高亮度 syntax enable syntax on 请问如 …
<jusss> BB依然是那么贵。。。
<ugoub> jusss: 当真，我当时也考虑果3星9250的
<Oooops> imadper: http://imagebin.org/227360
<jusss> BB会不会变成诺基亚那样
<Oooops> jusss: 谁用哦。
<cfy> imadper: 大湿好
<cfy> Oooops: 神早阿
<imadper> cfy: 早, cfy
<Oooops> 你的sb wm呢。说这2个
<Oooops> cfy: 看照片
<ugoub> 先做 需求分析、然后可行性分析、然后定计划
<cfy> Oooops: 我要看崽崽的
<jusss> Oooops: 哦
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 为Qt祈祷了
 * MeaCulpa 那么多年，好不容易出来个非Java的手机toolkit
<Oooops> cfy: 。。。那回家照相，然后也写一个纸条。给你看
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。有 iOS呢。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 哦，有iOS,对...
<cfy> Oooops: 写个纸条?
<archl> MeaCulpa: 吃什么。。。
<archl> adam8157:  吃什么
<Oooops> cfy: 。纸条嘛。表示是为你专门拍照的。
<MeaCulpa> archl: Qt可以透明加载GL..
<Oooops> cfy: imadper知道内容。你问他。 :D
<cfy> Oooops: 哦.好,高级
<cfy> imadper: 你收到了?
<MeaCulpa> 对了，中科院研究生院据说改名中科院大学了？
<archl> MeaCulpa:  有 QT 的设备才 3个。
<imadper> cfy: 啥东西?
<Oooops> 他不好意思说。 cfy
<cfy> Oooops: 哦..
<archl> shellex还没变恶魔
<archl> Destine 今天到了。
<cherrot> archl: shellex 是啥 听着这么耳熟？
<archl> cherrot:  那个卖萌的猫 .info
<cherrot> archl: 哦 想起来了。。。
<Oooops> 就那个抓墙壁的猫
<jusss> zte v880据说没搜索键，那咋自动补全
<Oooops> 有一个笑话，说喝开水，痛得抓墙壁。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 中国科学大院
<Oooops> 猪兔嫂。发现真名了。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那条破马路，邪风，小吊梨汤...那是个奇怪的地方
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 邪风?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你不觉得科学院路那边，风的模式很怪么
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 常有微型旋风
 * adam8157 nnnnnnnnnd, 国庆请假好难安排, 有工作, 还得找个工作日回老家办护照
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 没注意...
<hamo_mac_air> MeaCulpa: 因为那边有风波庄，大侠聚集的地方呢
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 现在不是可以异地办护照了么
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 护照？要transfer了？
 * cherrot 风波庄。。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那就是扯, 还要暂住证啥的
<adam8157> hamo_mac_air: 嗯
<Oooops> 风波亭，那是要死人的地方。 hamo_mac_air
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 求携带...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<Oooops> 额。有钱的蛤蟆。
<cherrot> adam8157: 说去就去了呀 好神唉
<adam8157> hamo_mac_air: transfer到我家
<adam8157> WFH
<adam8157> cherrot: hamo_mac_air 呵呵
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 原来您还是海外人士，回家还要办护照...
<Oooops> 真海外人士，应该每年有1，2个月，使用国外的ip
<cfy> Oooops: 搞个bot统计下?
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 帽帽现在申请remote容易不？快受不了帝都了...
<adam8157> hamo_mac_air: 不知道
<Oooops> cfy: 不至于嘛。
<cfy> hamo_mac_air: 没mac air,是macbook air
<hamo_mac_air> cfy: 太长了，nick有限制的
<cfy> hamo_mac_air: hamo_mb_air
<Oooops> cfy: 蛤蟆现在恨不得写全称的。
<jyfl987> Oooops: 真海外人士回国都有报道的 lol
<Oooops> jyfl987: 现在没那事情了。谁在乎嘛
<Oooops> 某同学，每年被强制回树叶国1个月。蛋疼的
<adam8157> Oooops: 移民监嘛
<Oooops> cfywantapplemba: .
<cfywantapplemba> Oooops: 不错吧
<Oooops> adam8157: 哟。。。蛋蛋这都知道。明显准备外逃。
<adam8157> Oooops: ...
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 移民监?啥gaoji玩意？
<adam8157> hamo_mac_air: 你这都不知道...
<Oooops> 国产蛤蟆。当然不知道
<adam8157> hamo_mac_air: http://baike.baidu.com/view/1181414.htm
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 移民监_百度百科
<Oooops> adam8157: 准备卷款多少，跑路啊。分点
 * hamo_mac_air 想去新加坡...
<adam8157> Oooops: ...
<Oooops> hamo_mac_air: 别去。疼猪都被罚款，罚回来了。
<hamo_mac_air> Oooops: 啥情况？他尾行坡坡的妹纸了？
<Oooops> 差点就鞭刑了。
<cfywantapplemba> Oooops: .........
<jiero_away> hamo_mac_air:  下载盗版
<Oooops> 不就是给别人汽车涂颜料嘛
<jiero_away> Oooops: 。
<piggybox> 移民监一年回一个月也不够啊
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 请教Ubuntu11.10的安装向导在哪改？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386259 比如修改那个试用Ubuntu改为其它文字，把那个安装前要填用户名等步骤省略掉，总之想定制一套自己的安装向导，求大神指教啊~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hahajiansheng — 2012-09-06 10:52
<Oooops> 在妹子汽车上写：我爱你，疼猪。结果。。。。
<Oooops> lol
<jiero_away> Oooops:  。。。
<ws> ?
<Atavg2012> win 的软件可以在ubuntu上安装吗？
<ws> 终于找到一个有点人气的频道
<Atavg2012> 还是需要什么插件？
<Oooops> 安装当然可以。执行就不一定。
<Atavg2012> 好像打都打不开
<Atavg2012> 啊
<imadper> cfywantapplemba: ....555
<david_chen> wine
<Oooops> 随便找一个exe。nautilus里面双击，应该提示安装什么软件的。 Atavg2012
<cfywantapplemba> imadper: 你咋了?出那个问题
<imadper> ws: go #ubuntu or #emacs . 那里人多多了
<imadper> cfywantapplemba: 就是, 很久的问题了... 我的C-h f不能用....
<ws> 我觉得还是玩虚拟机比较好。win太累
<imadper> cfywantapplemba: Symbol's value as variable is void: help-xref-following   会提示这个
<cfywantapplemba> imadper: .......
<david_chen> 还是linux下自己的软件好
<cfywantapplemba> imadper: 贴配置,
<cfywantapplemba> imadper: 二分找问题
<Oooops> cfywantapplemba: 看着难受。这nick
<imadper> cfywantapplemba: 恩, 我也只会二分了...
<cfywantapplemba> imadper: 做个几次,应该就知道了
<imadper> cfywantapplemba: 恩...
<cfy> Oooops: 遵神旨
<imadper> cfy: erc, 怎么给别人发 /msg. 用哪个命令?
<cfy> imadper: /msg aa xbbb阿 ?
<imadper> cfy: 函数
<cfy> imadper: 不知道...
<imadper> cfy: erc-send-message "/msg xxx xxxxx"不行'
<cfy> imadper: 不知道.....
<imadper> cfy: 然后我查不了文档!!! fuck!!!
<Oooops> 需要ctcp命令？
<cfy> imadper: ........
<cfy> imadper: 配置二分阿
<imadper> Oooops: 我试试~
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 还没时间折腾呢....
<cfy> imadper: 几分钟就搞定了
<Atavg2012> 听说这里都是大牛啊
<Atavg2012> ！
<imadper> cfy: 恩. 好吧
<david_chen> Atavg2012: archlinux频道应该很多
<Atavg2012> 我装的是ubuntu的双系统，要是想删掉ubuntu的话怎么办、
<\rs> imadper: weechat
<Atavg2012> 我想重装ubuntu
<david_chen> Atavg2012: 怎么安装的？是单独有个盘吗？
<imadper> \rs: 现在的问题不在erc, 在我的emacs的C-h f不能用
<Atavg2012> 嗯  单独的盘
<\rs> imadper: emacs-24.2 很不穩定，長時間不用 cpu 佔用會到 100%
<imadper> \rs: 是嘛? 我没注意... 等我试试看
<jusss> 那个薄谷开lai和薄熙lai啥关系?
<jusss> 那个王立jun是同一个人吗?
<Oooops> Atavg2012: dist-upgrade就好。不需要重装啥
<david_chen> Atavg2012: 那把那盘格式化就行了，如果引导出问题的话，网上有不少解决方法
<imadper> jusss: ............ www.ntdtv.com
<jusss> imadper: 访问不了
<orangesea> :-D
<imadper> jusss: 翻墙
<jusss> imadper: 是同一个人吗
<Atavg2012> davi_chen ：我还是更新到最新吧
<jusss> imadper: 哦,没ssh vpn
<imadper> jusss: 不是. 薄谷是薄的老婆
<MeaCulpa> hiei: roylez_ 信CQ万劫不复，丫又死了
<imadper> cfy: 不出问题了!!
<imadper> cfy: 我艹!!!
<jusss> imadper: 那2月份逃到米国大使馆的王是包庇薄谷的王吗?是同一个人吗
<imadper> cfy: 一调试, 就怎么都能显示!!!
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<imadper> jusss: 不是... 2月? 不是4月吗?   不要在这里讨论这个吧....
<jusss> imadper: 哦
<imadper> jusss: 你自己找个工具翻墙看就是了
<jusss> imadper: 国内的新闻上说好像是同一个王
<jusss> 所以就不明白了
<imadper> jusss: 你自己翻墙去看就行了
<hiei> 还是你的sphinx 看起来爽
<hamo_mac_air> jusss: 还是不要聊这个了..
<jusss> hamo_mac_air: 嗯
 * hamo_mac_air 多撸一个星期的访问量就是我5年前搞得主页和博客访问量和的10倍了...T_T
<MeaCulpa> hamo_mac_air: roylez 还不挂广告？
 * hamo_mac_air 这不科学啊！
<hamo_mac_air> MeaCulpa: 挂不起...
<\rs> hamo_mac_air: 怎麼增加訪問量
<MeaCulpa> hamo_mac_air: 美之源， 天大
<hamo_mac_air> \rs: 各种推广...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_mac_air: 九龙男子医院
<hamo_mac_air> MeaCulpa: ...
<hamo_mac_air> MeaCulpa: 你真熟悉呢...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_mac_air: 多年前我的AdSense就被咔嚓了..
<MeaCulpa> hamo_mac_air: 我挂过阿，中国就这么几个广告
<hamo_mac_air> MeaCulpa: 我的还建在...准备就搞这个了
<hamo_mac_air> MeaCulpa: 那是你站的内容匹配的
<hiei> MeaCulpa,  哈哈
<MeaCulpa> hamo_mac_air: 当年我亲戚好心帮我多点点...
<hamo_mac_air> MeaCulpa: 我以前挂adsense的时候，都是什么神爱世人这种
<hamo_mac_air> MeaCulpa: 价特低，但是看着还挺有文化的
<MeaCulpa> 宗教活动还是重要的，尤其现在移民热潮，宗教补习是必须的
<hamo_mac_air> MeaCulpa: 问题是这些广告都特便宜，一般一个click就0.01刀
<gfrog> hamo_mac_air: 乃要11寸的air还是13的？
<hamo_mac_air> gfrog: 13的吧...要送我一个？
<adam8157> gfrog: 13的多少钱?
<MeaCulpa> 以前一起嘲笑那些牙不拉汉诸教的兄弟，移民后都发来周末和教友聚会照片...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_mac_air: 我被Google坑了25刀
<gfrog> hamo_mac_air: 我发现我真是不花钱就蛋疼，最近一直纠结air了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道，8k-9k？
<gfrog> hamo_mac_air: 烧乃一个。
<MeaCulpa> hamo_mac_air: 30刀是paying criteria, 我35刀的时候被作掉了
<MeaCulpa> s/35/25
<hamo_mac_air> MeaCulpa: 你到国外了，不信点教真不好意思...
<tryit> hamo_mac_air, 网址呢？看看
<hamo_mac_air> MeaCulpa: 我还收过一张支票呢...
<hamo_mac_air> tryit: dooloo.info
<hamo_mac_air> MeaCulpa: 不过还得去银行托收...巨贵爆慢
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> hamo_mac_air: 我国没有银行，只有储蓄所
<hamo_mac_air> MeaCulpa: 不过好处是可以直接搞到美元...
<huntxu> hamo_mac_air: 懶到不想下樓吃飯，好遠...
<hamo_mac_air> huntxu: 乃们一般哪吃？
<huntxu> hamo_mac_air: 就那樓底下一圈吃的
<hamo_mac_air> huntxu: 有么？
<hamo_mac_air> huntxu: 我们昨天转了一圈也没找打啊
<hamo_mac_air> huntxu: 找到
<huntxu> hamo_mac_air: 不是我們這樓，就那酒店那裏
<huntxu> hamo_mac_air: 求攜帶進度度飯堂...
<hamo_mac_air> huntxu: 哦，知道了...确实远..有这功夫就走到百度大厦吃了...
<hamo_mac_air> huntxu: 我们楼下这个爆难吃..
<hamo_mac_air> huntxu: 大厦的不错
<huntxu> hamo_mac_air: 你那種體型可以三天不吃飯
<hamo_mac_air> huntxu: ...
<hamo_mac_air> huntxu: 饿
<adam8157> hamo_mac_air: 试试看吧
<Joseph64> Hello
<hiei> MeaCulpa, Markdown 就是一个 pl ？
<Joseph64> 讨论什么呢
<kk> Joseph64, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<david_chen> topic：吃饭
<Atavg2012> 聊着聊着字就变小了
<Atavg2012> ！
<MeaCulpa> hiei: ? 不是吧
<Atavg2012> 不知怎么回事
<MeaCulpa> hiei: Markdown, RST, 只是格式，不是指代某个app
<MeaCulpa> hiei: pl只是原作者的实现
<hiei> 哦
<hiei> MeaCulpa, 吃饭
<Oooops> f/Clear
<wang_> ?
<wang_> 求助，， 启动报错 ：switch_root:faild to execute /sbin/init :NO such file or directory
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 有没有命令行下的notify一样的软件 比如可以自定义filter列出最新受到的notify
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知
 * tryit pyCharm的编辑功能太弱了……
<orangesea> 使用中,突然退出到登录界面是啥原因呀...<ubuntu12.04 >
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 为啥你总用点妖的东西...
<tryit> MeaCulpa, ?
<stardiviner> tryit: 有点妖?
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 咋有点妖? 围观下
 * tryit 不懂～
<MeaCulpa> 那个啥，pyCharm
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: .... pycharm 妖? 麦克斯韦妖?
<MeaCulpa> 主页说自己是Python和Django IDE, 连Django都说出来了，不妖么...
<wang_> 知道linux中的hook怎么翻译吗？
<wang_> 具体怎么用
<tryit> MeaCulpa, python的一个IDE怎么妖了？
<stardiviner> 不理解"妖"是什么意思, 求解释
<stardiviner> 只知道, 那啥, 女人花枝招展, 那似乎叫妖, 还有悟空传里的那种, 管不了的叫"妖", 其他不解
<banxi1988> hi,我想求这样一个时间的正则表达式：“2012年7月5日(15:00-17:00)”
<stardiviner> wang_: 钩子?
<banxi1988> 我自己写的是这样的。 "^201\\d年\\d{1,2}\\(\\d{1,2}:\\d{1,2}-\\d{1,2}:\\d{1,2}\\)$"
<banxi1988> 但是不对。java
<stardiviner> banxi1988: 这么多重复应该用上group
<stardiviner> repeat
<banxi1988> stardiviner:求指点
<banxi1988> 我对于正则不太了解，但又急着用
<jyfl987> adam8157: ssh远程老是 因为没动作被断开 有什么配置管这事么?
<stardiviner> banxi1988: 我也不知, 早忘的差不多了, 只知道正则里可以这样, 具体是怎么写的就不知道了
<jyfl987> banxi1988: 你大体没问题 只是各种正则的输入 在不同的地方有转义的问题
<jyfl987> 比如在python里可以直接用 . 匹配 在sed里却要加转义
<banxi1988> jyfl987:嗯，比如
<banxi1988> 在java中\d写成\\d这个是要转的。我也转了
<banxi1988> python可以r'xxx'
<jyfl987> 还有 vim里 括号要加转义 额
<panda-z> banxi1988: \\\d 这样？
<banxi1988> 这个\d的话\\d就可以了。。这个我可以确定
<cfy`> jyfl987: http://www.unixnotes.net/防止ssh无动作自动断线.html
<kk> cfy` ⇪ t: Freebsd/Linux/Unix学习笔记 | 专注基于FreeBSD/Linux系统下开源项目二次开发；至力于各种网络解决方案涉及的产品的应用及开发；分享Posrfix、Apache、PHP、Mysql、Pureftp、Samba、DNS、Squid等配置管理经验！
<panda-z> banxi1988: "2012年7月5日(15:00-17:00)".match(/^201\d年\d{1,2}月\d{1,2}日\(\d{2}:\d{2}-\d{2}:\d{2}\)$/)
<panda-z> 这条在javascript中可以通过
<jyfl987> cfy: 你开学了？
<jyfl987> cfy: 这方案要改ssh server啊
<jyfl987> cfy: http://www.unixnotes.net/ssh-tunnel状态保持.html  应该是这个里面涉及的参数
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求助，aircrack安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386261 hao@hao-K40IE:~/桌面/aircrack-ng-1.1$ make make -C src all make[1]: 正在进入目录 `/home/hao/桌面/aircrack-ng-1.1/src' make -C osdep make[2]: 正在进入目录 `/home/hao/桌面/aircrack-ng-1.1/src/osdep' Building for Linux make[3]: 正在进入目录 `/hom …
<archl> stardiviner:  女 夭
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<stardiviner> archl: 女妖..
<archl> stardiviner:  妖就是女登天！
<cfy> jyfl987: 有这个参数?
<cfy> ServerAliveInterval 30
<stardiviner> archl: 妖就是连神也没法管的
<cfy> jyfl987: 随便嘛
<cfy> jyfl987: server和client
<jyfl987> cfy: 我说你上学了？
<archl> stardiviner Oooops 觉得这家做的整体效果很好 http://www.srforce.cn/
<kk> archl,啥网址y SugarCRM官方合作伙伴 - 专业CRM系统解决方案 | 索孚方科
<cfy> jyfl987: 是阿
<hamo_mac_air> archl: 网站做的不错...看着专业
<jyfl987> cfy: 那很好 fpga跑起来了么 烧个那个f1 forth看看？
<cfy> jyfl987: 我不在实验室...
<archl> hamo_mac_air:  学习。
<stardiviner> archl: 这是啥?
<archl> stardiviner:  我只说网站和图形，-内容我不太在意，似乎是市场营销部门用的软件
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/wn6bK.jpg 竖屏看着太爽了
<banxi1988> panda-z:谢谢，我写的月，日给忘写了，哈哈，
<cfy> ofan: 你妹的笔记本不到8000.....
<ofan> cfy: 啥
<cfy> ofan: 这pro吧..
<ofan> cfy: 哦
<cfy> ofan: ......
<archl> cfy: ofan骗你呢。那个是$1399
<archl> 至少
<cfy> archl: 是阿, ofan 大骗子
<ofan> vga不支持1080p?
<archl> ofan:  支持
<ofan> md 连线都没有
<archl> ofan:  不过是上限
<ofan> archl: 怎么弄
<archl> ofan:  不知道
<archl> ofan:  因为我用的那个是 等离子电视，没法
<archl> ofan:  跟你的屏幕有关。
<ofan> archl: 屏幕支持
<ofan> 但是最大显示1600x1200
<archl> ofan: 屏幕不一定支持，即使用hdmi可以，vga也不一定
<jyfl987> cfy: 你自己的板子还放实验室?
<ofan> 不支持hdmi
<ofan> 只能dvi/vga/displayport
<archl> ofan:  网上的答案就是，电视厂商可以屏蔽这个功能，不让你的vga支持1080p
<archl> ofan: 你可以强制。如果你知道具体参数
<cfy> ofan: douban号多少?
<ofan> cfy: 0xfan
<ofan> archl: 怎么强制？
<archl> ofan:  从电脑端-如果用 xorg。。。
<archl> 改配置文件，我早忘了怎么搞定了，不过以前弄过
<microcai> ar
<microcai> ofan:  ignore EDID
<MeaCulpa> 听说VGA其实高清不含糊的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 早啊
<cfy> Oooops: ee,你怎么decode url的?
<cfy> Oooops: 啥工具来着
<roylez> cfy: 神说“无码”，然后就decode了
<cfy> roylez: 那主席呢?
<roylez> cfy: ruby...
<cfy> roylez: 我记得ee以前用binary解的...perl也能做,我懒得弄...
<roylez> hamo_mac_air: 黑毛
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<MeaCulpa> lol
<gfrog> cfy: 啥样的url？
<cfy> gfrog: %弄过的
<ofan> archl: 设置modeline后可以了
<gfrog> cfy: python -c "import urlparse; print urlparse.unquote('http:%2f%2fa.b.c%2f')"
<cfy> gfrog哦
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 貌似以前的urllib.uquote不灵了
<ofan> 不过xinerama 有点别扭
<ofan> 两个屏幕貌似重叠了一部分
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 没用过以前那货，现在似乎都在用urlparse
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: en...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 最近看gae的东东，到处都是这货
 * adam8157 和牛牛真是比不了啊我X
<ofan> vga有残影....
<cfy> gfrog: 终于知道emacs怎么弄了..
<MeaCulpa> 不知那些很贵的VGA线市场在哪里
<cfy> hamo_mac_air: 你到底是用啥的....怎么喷emacs了...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 在壕那里
<onlylove> hamo买air了？
<\rs> require 'net/http'; URI.unescape
<cfy> \rs: ....
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，有好事没？
<cfy> adam8157: *** cfy is using a secure connection
<cfy> adam8157: 登录的时候就不会暴露密码了吧
<onlylove> 不会暴露ip
<cfy> onlylove: 不会暴露ip是cloak的东西.不是secure connection吧
<CyrusYzGTt> http://tw.news.yahoo.com/%E6%80%A7%E6%84%9B%E9%81%8E%E7%A8%8B%E5%85%A8%E6%8A%AB%E9%9C%B2-%E5%88%A4%E6%B1%BA%E6%9B%B8%E8%A2%AB%E8%BD%9F%E5%A4%AA%E9%B9%B9%E6%BF%95-203119364.html?_esi=1
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 性愛過程全披露 判決書被轟太鹹濕 - Yahoo!奇摩新聞
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 你系统有curl么
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 有
<MeaCulpa> cfy: curl有这个功能...不过python,pl之类更简单了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦.我会用emacs解了
<MeaCulpa> ..
<MeaCulpa> man xd
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 其实,以前我也是perl解的.只不过,现在都几乎忘了..没必要了..
<MeaCulpa> url编码解码，全编码了也无妨的
<MeaCulpa>  xxd -plain | sed 's/\(..\)/%\1/g'
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 男人兄弟
<roylez> MeaCulpa: man xd
<adam8157> roylez: 没好事儿, 成天羡慕嫉妒恨别人
<adam8157> roylez: 555
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 小兄弟 -plain |....
<roylez> adam8157: 原来你成天就惦记人妻啊
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 这个爱好可是不健康滴...
<adam8157> roylez: 最近还是老开会?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 不经常了。早上4点开了一个，今天下午一个，晚上4个小时的会
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 看评论第一条，我乐了 http://jandan.net/2012/09/05/condom-4.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 波兰航班上美丽空姐为您演示如何正确规范的使用安全套
<roylez> adam8157: 右边第一条
<adam8157> roylez: 不敢打开...
<roylez> adam8157: 我真想用我的键盘砸死你
<adam8157> roylez: 类似 接她用之类的?
<SpammerM> 测试
<kk> SpammerM, 点点点.  ㍥ 
<adam8157> 测试 test
<roylez> adam8157: 招行老给我发信用卡取现免手续费的广告
<ofan> vga输出一直都是模糊的？
<adam8157> roylez: 看来你成天取现
<roylez> adam8157: 我成天不取现才对...
<roylez> adam8157: 都是网上消费
 * ofan 搞定
<imadper> adam8157: 没bug了...
<imadper> adam8157: 蛤蛤蛤~
<adam8157> imadper: 要么? 给你个
<imadper> adam8157: 要来干嘛? 能吃吗?
<imadper> adam8157: 我60天要到了!....
<imadper> adam8157: ccui让我60天给她一个报告... 因为我有90 days goal
<adam8157> imadper: 60days 90days啥的, 我们这边基本不管...
<imadper> adam8157: caspar也不管... 但是, ccui...
<gfrog> imadper: 受virt组影响
<imadper> gf
<gfrog> imadper: virt这边90days goal很重要
<imadper> gfrog: 那个组, 有妹子....
<gfrog> imadper: 妹纸很多呢。 cc hamo_mac_air
 * imadper 妹子多的组, 都是好组!   cc hamo_mac_air 
 * SpammerM 准备利用bbs的穿梭做一个ssh的ProxyCommand
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你手机是android的么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你记性太差
<adam8157> j
<adam8157> jyfl987: 诺基亚黑白
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好吧
<roylez> adam8157: gaoji货色啊
<jyfl987> 不知道android手机支持不支持otg
<jyfl987> 如果支持的话 岂非可以通过转街头给其他手机刷机?
<SpammerM> jyfl987: 什么是otg？
<jyfl987> SpammerM: 就是做usb host
<SpammerM> jyfl987: mi2就官方支持了，不过现在比较流行的刷机方法是用recovery+存储卡
<jyfl987> 貌似可以 想起来了 我的android平板可以接键盘
<jyfl987> SpammerM: 你没明白 你那是卡刷
<jyfl987> SpammerM: 就算是卡刷 你还的走pc把文件放到卡里
<imadper> adam8157: 给个也行... caspar这边没了...
<jyfl987> 不排除有人用wifi下rom
<SpammerM> jyfl987: 不一定啊，可以通过网络把rom下载下来
<SpammerM> jyfl987: 而且一般线刷需要PC+win+特殊软件，android无戏啊（AFAIK只有moto有linux下的刷机工具）
<jyfl987> SpammerM: 那也只是卡刷 还得有wifi 走3G你吃得消？
<jyfl987> SpammerM: 要个毛特殊软件 就是adb而已
<SpammerM> jyfl987: 如果是使用类似小米的增量升级方式，完全没问题啊
<jyfl987> 想买个手机用 adam8157
<adam8157> jyfl987: 买亲儿子吧
<SpammerM> jyfl987: 不清楚，是否只用的是adb,因为上次刷三星的时候显然是用专用软件做的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 多少钱
<jyfl987> adam8157: 主要是硬件参数 和续航
<SpammerM> jyfl987: 如果有adb，你有adb可用的刷机rom么？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 要续航就算了 市面上只有山寨机和黑白屏续航还可以
<jyfl987> SpammerM: 你放心 都支持adb 除非厂商特意给拿掉 不过很少有这种厂商
<jyfl987> adam8157: 续航超过1天就可以
<jyfl987> adam8157: 超长待机1白天
<adam8157> jyfl987: 亲儿子不到3K吧
<SpammerM> jyfl987: 我指的是是否有rom可以直接使用ADB手动刷机？
<jyfl987> SpammerM: 你先去了解下abd起 谢谢
<huntxu> jyfl987: 二兒子待機一天無壓力
<jyfl987> adam8157: 靠 我不买1k5+的手机了 再也不买了
<huntxu> jyfl987: 一直連著wifi的情形下
<jyfl987> SpammerM: adb只是个工具 你先去了解下 还有 不要追着我问
<jyfl987> huntxu: 多少钱
<adam8157> huntxu: 现在买二儿子是不是时机不对啊
<huntxu> jyfl987: 基本上能到每天晚上睡前接上充電器，第二天上班前拔
<huntxu> jyfl987: 現在顯然不建議二兒子了
<hiei> SpammerM, 各个厂商略有不同
<huntxu> jyfl987: 我的一年前了，當時~2k
<imadper> jyfl987: http://www.smzdm.com/360-special-for-the-machine-haier-super-battleship-w910-3g-mobile-phone-4-5-inch-ips-dual-core-ultra-thin-three-defenses-1699-yuan-return-200-beijing-coupon-about-1499-yuan.html
<jyfl987> 昨天看到优米手机还行 就是白色的 不喜欢
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 360特供机 海尔 超级战舰 W910 3G手机（4.5寸IPS、双核、超薄三防）　1699元（返200京券，约合1499元包邮）»什么值得买
<jyfl987> huntxu: 这么说不贵
<jyfl987> imadper: 360怕怕
<jyfl987> 再说 特供还这个价 不实惠
<huntxu> jyfl987: 就是不知道還有沒有...
<imadper> jyfl987: 那就小辣椒...
<jyfl987> imadper: 小辣椒很坑跌
<GanJinLin> 360都选二线厂商  呵呵
<jyfl987> imadper: 小辣椒是 512m ram 512m rom
<jyfl987> 和我的g7一样 太坑了
<kk> 新 【通知】用户控制面板增加了“系统”的选项 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386270 可以在用户控制面板 -> 个人资料 那里补充完整。 补充完整后，如左侧所示，会出现你当前正在使用的系统。 统计信息: 发表于 由 oneleaf — 2012-09-06 13:20
<jyfl987> 512m根本不够 隔一阵就告诉你rom满了
 * imadper 想起大三八来了...
<jyfl987> 360这个高通dual-core是电池杀手
<huntxu> SpammerM: 你讓在linux下開發android的人情何以堪...
<jyfl987> 而且是库存芯片 是为quad-core让路的
 * huntxu 手機是單核的...
<jyfl987> huntxu: 他们以为android是个另外系统
<jyfl987> 却不知道android是个特殊发行版 阿
<GanJinLin> jyfl987, 貌似内核已经不纳入正规的Linux了好像
<huntxu> jyfl987: 現在的adb和fastboot都不好下，以前單獨提供的
<jyfl987> 我在想 弄个fpga 走usb的 不就可以插手机上做各种用途的接口了么 呵呵
<huntxu> GanJinLin: 已經出去又回來一個回合了...
<jyfl987> GanJinLin: 没有 最近android的内核又跟kernel合并了
<jyfl987> huntxu: fastboot我就没下到过 不过这些都可以编译的
<jyfl987> 其实 LFS可以考虑出个 LFS for android
<huntxu> jyfl987: 我是從sdk的包裏面摳出來的...用的64位就懶得去裝一堆兼容庫
<jyfl987> huntxu: 额 我家里也是64b
<GanJinLin> 这两天装Gentoo 在64位下碰到一个bug 编译不通过 搞死我了  貌似Linux的代码也是比较混乱的
<jyfl987> 没办法 要装64b java玩minecraft
<GanJinLin> LFS暂时还不敢去折腾
<huntxu> adb shell/pull/push/install多強大的工具...
<huntxu> win下估計就是封裝了一下 = =
<jyfl987> 我想买个无线的耳麦 带mic的
<jyfl987> huntxu: 我都是 adb shell
<huntxu> jyfl987: 然後su，lol
<jyfl987> huntxu: 豌豆家就是封装adb的
<huntxu> jyfl987: 藍牙麽...
<jyfl987> huntxu: 其实他是走协议的 你不必靠adb
<jyfl987> huntxu: 随便了 不要红外
<jyfl987> 红外有点坑跌
<huntxu> jyfl987: 誰沒事自己研究那套協議呢...
<jyfl987> huntxu: 那协议又不会经常改  要是没有人高 我打算弄个py的实现
<GanJinLin> jyfl987, 这样的无线耳麦会比较费电吧
<jyfl987> GanJinLin: 我插电脑用
<SpammerM> jyfl987: huntxu sd卡用fat而且默认kernel不含ext2这是怎么个情何以堪啊，我指的是我的moto手机
<huntxu> jyfl987: 囧
<jyfl987> huntxu: 对了 帮我着下 我要那种单耳一体的耳麦 就是特工用的那种造型的
<jyfl987> SpammerM: kernel不含ext2?不会把
<huntxu> jyfl987: 藍牙耳機不都是那個樣子麽...
<jyfl987> 要不试试ext3/4
<jyfl987> huntxu: 我没见到
<jyfl987> huntxu: 我见的都是双耳的
<huntxu> SpammerM: sd卡用fat很正常啊，能當u盤和win用戶用
<huntxu> SpammerM: kernel不含ext2有什麽影響麽？
<onlylove> 貌似现在有的系统的boot分区是ext2的
<onlylove> 虽然不知道为什么这么做但是……
<huntxu> onlylove: 系統是人裝的...除非管理的人懶到連分區都用自動...
<cfy> 谁用mac os的?
<SpammerM> jyfl987: huntxu 影响挂载link2sd...
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: ofan
<jyfl987> SpammerM: 其实可以手动挂的 只是link2sd非要绑定ext2
<huntxu> SpammerM: 手機的內核麽？那自己編譯一個
<cfy> ofan: 我要格式化一个移动硬盘,啥分区好
<cfy> ofan: 我要格式化一个移动硬盘,啥文件系统好
<cfy> imadper: okay
<imadper> cfy: ext 6
<cfy> ofan: 和mac os交流的
<cfy> imadper: ............rmbp 13'出了...ext6都没出吧...
<imadper> cf
 * gfrog 突然发现英语弱爆了，求提高方法。
<onlylove> reserfs咋办啊
<imadper> cfy: the new btrfs is okay
 * gfrog 写封邮件挠头半天。
<SpammerM> jyfl987: 虽然你也许不承认，但是我接触的moto就是个个例，除了update可以使用adb做到之外，在刷机时只能使用官方给的rsd lite
<cfy> imadper: 是么?mac os可以?我传资料....传完就不用linux了....所以...
<imadper> gfrog: 每天桂刮儿的叫... 英语不会提高的....
<gfrog> imadper: 乃妹儿
<imadper> cfy: 我瞎说的...
<tryit> gfrog, 看原著吧
<jyfl987> SpammerM: 所以moto搞得被收购 裁员了 就因为他这种行为2
<imadper> adam8157: 蛋疼.... caspar和ccui都没任务给我... 眼看60days 就到了
<tryit> gfrog, 先从童话故事开始
<huntxu> imadper: 那是你自己不會要求更多任務
<huntxu> imadper: 學學人家蛋蛋的屬下
<gfrog> imadper: 把所有ltp case推翻重写
<imadper> gfrog: ok, gaoji...
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡儿
<imadper> huntxu: 蛋蛋的属下怎么了?
<SpammerM> huntxu: 只好自己编译一个，这个ko用了2年，每次折腾都得手动放到系统里
<huntxu> imadper: 你沒看蛋蛋整天那麽閑
<imadper> huntxu: 你习惯 list:foreach (fun(number))-> 这样写吗?
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, 他更闲...
<huntxu> imadper: 你看看這裏閑的，比如 roylez 和 gfrog ，哪個沒有一個努力的屬下幫他們幹活
<SpammerM> jyfl987: nono，只是google在攒专利，不然怎么解释在被收了还不解锁bootloader呢？
<imadper> huntxu: s/一/多/g
<huntxu> imadper: list: 是啥東西，erlang嗎？
<imadper> huntxu: 我擦... 你学了没有呀...
<gfrog> huntxu: 我没有啊胡儿
<imadper> huntxu: 显然是呀...
<huntxu> imadper: 我都說我看了三章了
<gfrog> huntxu: 我是苦逼男，必须自己干活儿
<huntxu> imadper: 但我不會這麽寫的
<imadper> huntxu: 破书, 三章还没看到这里..
<huntxu> imadper: 那本書22章...
<jim_han> 话说 你看的是啥
<imadper> huntxu: ..................................
<huntxu> jim_han: erlang programming
<SpammerM> onlylove: 把root弄成ext2的手机厂家应该还没有吧？
<huntxu> gfrog: 胡說，你就有
<jim_han> 额 好吧
<huntxu> gfrog: 不然怎麽能這麽閑
<piggybox> cfy: linux可以mount osx的HFS+（非日志）
<cfy> piggybox: 哦
<cfy> piggybox: 我试试
<gfrog> huntxu: 我哪有闲，乃没看到我在忙嘛
<imadper> huntxu: 总觉得, erlang的lambda看起来就别扭...
<cfy> piggybox: 还有别的么?
<huntxu> gfrog: 你忙到好有時間聊天...
<huntxu> imadper: 除lisp外，沒有lambda
<cfy> piggybox: 虽然我应该只传资料.不过没journaling,不太爽阿
<jim_han> 问下各位 ub下怎么进入手机的adb shell 模式
<imadper> huntxu: lambda函数... 匿名函数...
<gfrog> huntxu: @@
<piggybox> cfy: 别的你想共享只能fat32了
<gfrog> huntxu: 忙里偷闲
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/DBtgP.jpg 吼吼
 * gfrog 好吧，认真干活儿
<SpammerM> jim_han: 在usb里添加一个那啥，然后就可以了
<cfy> piggybox: 那,更挫了...
<cfy> ofan: ...
<cfy> ofan: mac os和linux共享文件系统,哪个好?
<jim_han> 添加个啥？
<jyfl987> huntxu: 找到那种了 要200-300
<jim_han> 我直接用adb  shell 提示没权限访问设备
<jim_han> sudo也没用
<SpammerM> jim_han: udev/rules.d里面添加你的设备
<ofan> cfy: ext4
<cfy> ofan: mac os ext4装什么?
<jim_han> 额 具体位置
<huntxu> jyfl987: 是蠻貴的
<jim_han> 我菜鸟 = =！
<huntxu> jim_han: 看android網站的文檔...
<ofan> cfy: ntfs吧
<jim_han> 哦哦 3Q
<cfy> ofan: ...... ntfs装哪个软件好?
<SpammerM> jim_han: 如果可能，尽量用wifi来adb，这样会简单许多
<ofan> cfy: http://www.paragon-software.com/home/ntfs-mac/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Paragon NTFS for Mac OS X software
<ofan> 我用的这个
<jim_han> 这都可以？！
<cfy> ofan: 我去....我国内怎么买?
<archl> cfy:  直接下载
<cfy> 10 Days Trial
<archl> cfy:  大不了虚拟机共享。
<mao> 怎么查看系统的时区啊
<archl> cfy:  mac 能和 linux直接分享
<piggybox> ofan: osx现在可以直接写ntfs了应该
<ofan> cfy: 给我前我给你买 XD
<SpammerM> jim_han: 额，豌豆夹就是通过wifi+adb做的
<ofan> piggybox: 不能写吧
<ofan> 只能读
<cfy> ofan: 这到这也这行..
<huntxu> gfrog_working: adam8157 vim補全^n怎麽跳到第n個備選
<cfy> ofan: 这到也行..
<huntxu> gfrog_working: adam8157 不用方向鍵的情況下
<cfy> 100+阿阿
<piggybox> ofan: 是么？还是需要那个软件？我也很久不用那个了
<jim_han> 额 我这是ub下的 找到udev文件夹了 不知道怎么添加 郁闷
<adam8157> huntxu: 用tab lol
<cfy> ofan: hfs+怎么样?
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 不会
<piggybox> cfy: 如果osx这边只要只读的话可以装http://fuse4x.github.com/
<kk> piggybox ⇪ t: Fuse4X – The Easiest and Fastest Way to Create File Systems for Mac OS X
<SpammerM> jim_han: http://blog.csdn.net/zhenwenxian/article/details/5901350
<huntxu> adam8157: 我用tab不行啊...@@
<ofan> cfy: 什么怎么样
<ofan> cfy: hfs+只有mac支持
<cfy> piggybox: 不错.
<ofan> piggybox: 恩
<cfy> ofan: linux可以挂载没journal的hfs+阿
<ofan> ntfs有专利，只能读不能写
<ofan> 根rar一样
<ofan> cfy: 一般都开journal
<SpammerM> ofan: ntfs-3g?
<jim_han> 嗯嗯 谢谢了哈
<ofan> SpammerM: ntfs-3g = 渣渣
<cfy> ofan: 怎么渣了....
<ofan> cfy: http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7037286/Paragon_NTFS_9.5.2_with_Keygen
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Paragon NTFS 9.5.2 with Keygen (download torrent) - TPB
<cfy> ofan: 关了..
<ofan> cfy: 问题很多
<cfy> ofan: 我一直用..
<ofan> mac版的不好用
<void1> paragon有ntfs-3g稳定吗
<ofan> 比ntfs-3g稳定的多
<SpammerM> ofan: 至少能用……
<ofan> SpammerM: 用着用着就5国死机
<ofan> cfy: 竖屏写代码真tm不是一般的爽啊
<cfy> ofan: ...
<Oooops> ofan: 这个是好。买一个专业排版的显示器吧
<ofan> awesome对多屏幕支持很不错
<void1> ntfs-3g可是在linux下被无数次证明稳定的啊
<ofan> void1: 不知道，在mac下不好用
<cfy> ofan: 那mountain lion下fs啥比较好?还是hfs+?
<ofan> cfy: 你要干嘛
<Oooops> void1: 额。无数次证明不稳定吧。以前是这样。
<cfy> ofan: 格式化移动硬盘....问问阿...
<ofan> 系统分区只能是hfs+
<ofan> cfy: ntfs
<ofan> 全平台都支持
<Oooops> 你们的破nfts，没开加密啥的，能叫ntfs?
<void1> Oooops: 哪里...早就很稳定了
<ofan> Oooops: 又没艳照 加密干嘛
<cfy> ofan: paragon能在app store上买么?
<Oooops> 不加密的，当fat用吧。
<ofan> cfy: 貌似不能
<cfy> ofan: 买起来真麻烦..
<ofan> cfy: 你要干嘛
<cfy> ofan: 我要买阿
<ofan> cfy: 买苹果？
<Oooops> 早。。。 早就没用过了。 void1 可能你是后来的。稳定了。
<cfy> ofan: 是阿
<ofan> cfy: ...你丫不是苹果黑么
<cfy> ofan: 已经买了...只不过在家....我回家2天.然后得把数据从gentoo->mac os
<ofan> cfy: air?
<cfy> ofan: 时间短,所以得现在打听清楚
<cfy> ofan: 我什么时候是了....是阿
<Oooops> cfy: 买啥？
<ofan> cfy: air装个linux不错
<cfy> Oooops: macbook air
<cfy> ofan: 不要
<ofan> 开awesome
<void1> Oooops: linux下，只有ntfs-3g一家可以用，我自己都用了好多年了
<ofan> cfy: 啥配置的
<cfy> ofan: 就是因为苹果系统才买的....又换回linux,不蛋疼么..
<ofan> 上网本还是用awesome..
<Oooops> 丫丫的，都不要命的显摆啊。 gfrog_working 赶紧跟进。
<piggybox> 他只要苹果硬件。。。
<cfy> ofan: 13寸,低配,现在的,
<ofan> cfy: i5?
<cfy> ofan: 记得是
<ofan> cfy: 内存至少得8g
<cfy> ofan: 只有4G...
<Oooops> 为啥要8G
<GanJinLin> 我同事在Lenovo V370 上装了一个黑苹果  效果也还不错
<ofan> cfy: 自己加吧
<cfy> ofan: air都只有4G,高配的才能配8G
<cfy> ofan: ....
<cfy> ofan: 不是特殊的么.....加来做什么?
<ofan> cfy: osx内存需求比较大
<cfy> ofan: 通用么?那内存条
<ofan> 应该是
<Oooops> roylez: 下次有理由踢人了。见水果的踢。
<cfy> Oooops: ee......
<Oooops> cfy: 我会保护你的。
<Oooops> lol
<cfy> Oooops: okay :D
<GanJinLin> 苹果也是Unix-like的核心 为啥要踢
<Oooops> 蛤蟆，嘎嘛就不管了
<cfy> Oooops: 那哪里还有人...还有个ofan,然后还有谁?tenzu?
<cfy> Oooops: hamo没买吧.....
<Oooops> 嗯。疼猪
<Oooops> 呕饭也不管
<cfy> tenzu有op的....roylez还问tenzu要op......
<SpammerM> ofan: 只能说明unic内核和ntfs-3g不配合，linux从来就没事
<hamo_mac_air> cfy: 我没喷emacs啊？
<Oooops> 是吧。
<cfy> hamo_mac_air: ....神说的...
<cfy> 什么情况阿..
<cfy> 屏幕闪了下...
<Oooops> lol
<hamo_mac_air> cfy: 不要听神瞎说...他们黑我...
<ofan> SpammerM: 是ntfs-3g for mac一直更新很慢
<ofan> 功能又不如paragon的
<void1> Tuxera NTFS
<void1> 和paragon比怎么样
 * hamo_mac_air 求去妹纸多又靓的组！！
 * hamo_mac_air 求去妹纸多又靓的组！！
 * hamo_mac_air 求去妹纸多又靓的组！！
<ofan> tuxera ntfs就是ntfs-3g for mac
<ofan> void1: 我用的paragon最好
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 虚拟化/云计算那边多...
<cfy> ofan: 要不我开ssh,然后同步过来...
<void1> 可惜mac上ntfs都要收费...
<imadper> cfy: 在你的home那里, git-init
<imadper> cfy: 然后在mac那里, clone
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 多而已，不靓...
<Oooops> hamo_mac_air: 你准备同步月经？
<cfy> imadper: .........sha1算下,死人的吧.....
<hamo_mac_air> Oooops: 啊哈？
<hamo_mac_air> Oooops: 邪恶神！
<cfy> hamo_mac_air: 你不上twitter?
<Oooops> 蛤蟆，你不看小鸟的。我都发了。
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 有靓的呀!
<hamo_mac_air> cfy: 上的少...
<cfy> hamo_mac_air: ......
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 求介绍！
<Oooops> cfy: 那又是一个欺负蛤蟆的地方。
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
<ofan> 吼吼
 * hamo_mac_air momo palomino|working 
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 hamo_mac_air 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<ofan> cfy: 同步啥?
<cfy> ofan: 全部数据
<piggybox> ofan: linux可以只读日志hfs+, 可以写非日志的hfs+。这是为什么linux下可以直接读ipod但不能写
<ofan> cfy: 很慢
<cfy> ofan: ssh?
<cfy> ofan: rsync阿
<ofan> piggybox: ipod是fat32
<cfy> piggybox: ipod不是fat32么...
<piggybox> ofan: 默认是hfs+，可以重格成fat
<cfy> ofan: hfs咋样?
 * adam8157 hfs 烂
<cfy> adam8157: hfs+好很多?
<adam8157> cfy: 都烂
<cfy> 那我用hfs+好了,大不了不开journal
<cfy> adam8157: 那啥好?
<ofan> cfy: 没得选,只能hfs+
<adam8157> cfy: 对apple来说 必然是zfs最好啊
<cfy> ofan: 那,不开journal好了
<ofan> zfs...
<cfy> adam8157: mac os和linux都用zfs?这...
<imadper> cfy: adam说都烂的时候, 你就该说 adam最好
<adam8157> cfy: linux怎么可能zfs
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: gaoji蛋！
<piggybox> osx server已经放弃zfs了吧
<ofan> bsd都默认不用zfs
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 现在有fuse实现的zfs了..没有许可证问题
<cfy> adam8157: 看上去不靠谱....我还是hfs+好了..
<adam8157> hamo_mac_air: fuse的你也用, 啥都搞不了, 最多可以挂载读写而已
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 对一个文件系统来说，能挂载读写我就满足了..
<ofan> fuse性能差
<palomino|working> 要求跟我一样低 , hamo_mac_air
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 站在 roylez 脸上寻觅 roylez 
<roylez> palomino|working: 你只准吃草料，别打豆子的主意
<ofan> zfs性能貌似也不行
<Oooops> palomino|working: roylez脸上有草料和豆子。你选。
 * hamo_mac_air momo palomino|working 
<palomino|working> 我选择踩 , Oooops
<adam8157> hamo_mac_air: 那你为啥要用zfs, 没理由
<Oooops> 。。
<adam8157> 0_0
<hamo_mac_air> @@
<palomino|working> 暴力席
<imadper> ....
<hamo_mac_air> 神
<imadper> Oooops: ...
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 分享一个 ssh 的替代软件--- Mosh: SSH for 2012 .. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386272 搜了下论坛里没有相关的帖, 当新闻来法了, 主要特性: 断网会提示, 尝试自动重新链接, 我手动断开和连接网络测试了.. ctrl+c 的时候网络不佳一般会有延迟, mosh 里面反应很快, 另外有写 …
<palomino|working> lol
<Oooops> 不当城管了。
<adam8157> roylez: 你就一个o 人家四个呢
<Oooops> adam
 * hamo_mac_air 践踏 roylez 
 * adam8157 ^^ 见风使舵
<Oooops> momo roylez
 * hamo_mac_air ..
<hamo_mac_air> Oooops: 神！
<palomino|working> 你们呀，落井下石得太早了
<Oooops> 踢蛤蟆
<hamo_mac_air> Oooops: 坏神！
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<Oooops> lol
<imadper> adam8157: acpiphp driver是啥东西?
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: gaoji东西...
<adam8157> imadper: gaoji东西...
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: ... 解释下?
<cfy> ofan: 我艹...air的你内存是在主板上的....得焊接技术..cc Oooops
<hamo_mac_air> Oooops: 神，求+o
<piggybox> cfy: 你不知道？
<cfy> Oooops: 神,求+o
<ofan> cfy: 你悲剧了
<cfy> piggybox: ofan 不知道...
<cfy> ofan: .......
<imadper> adam8157: 你怎么跟 hamo说话都一样了...
<cfy> piggybox: ofan: 4G不够用,不是吧.......
<ofan> cfy: 可以去换一个
<cfy> ofan: .....我想应该够吧....
<ofan> cfy: 不够..
<imadper> cfy: 不够就是不够
<cfy> ofan: .....
<cfy> imadper: .................
<cfy> 我艹....
<ofan> 跑win7都不够
<imadper> cfy: 要是4g够了, 搞高配版本出来干嘛!
<palomino|working> mem[Physical: 17.6GB, 77.7% free - Swap: 7.6GB, 100.0% free]
<cfy> imadper: 高配也是4G
<imadper> cfy: ...............
<Oooops> 破马的配置真厉害。
<cfy> imadper: 要特殊的选成8G才行...很麻烦的..
 * hamo_mac_air 炫耀破马...
<cfy> imadper: 得去官网或者'专卖店'去买...
<ofan> cfy: 可以去店里换个
<imadper> ....
<cfy> ofan: 去哪里?
<Oooops> cfy: 退给我吧
<cfy> ofan: 直接去上海等地,可以?
<cfy> Oooops: ....
<ofan> cfy: 专卖店
<cfy> ofan: 然后加钱?
<ofan> 对
<Oooops> 入手跌半价
<ofan> 不过最好是没开封多
<ofan> 的
<cfy> ofan: 多少钱?
<ofan> 拆了就不知道了
<piggybox> ofan: 4G其实也够吧，以前我用了多年的mbp也是4g
<cfy> ofan: 开封了...还没开机...
<ofan> cfy: 看官网
<cfy> ofan: 哦
<ofan> cfy: 你悲剧
<cfy> ofan: 我艹.....算了....
<ofan> piggybox: 4g 很容易就用完了
<cfy> linux求给力阿...
<ofan> 我上网本4g,都不敢用kde了
<Oooops> 。
<ofan> 不过主要是apu太渣
<ofan> 换i3的就好了
<cfy> piggybox: 算了... ofan 是壕,不能比的... cc Oooops
<piggybox> ofan: ipad，nexus那种tablet才512mb内存吧
<Oooops> 破呕饭。卖vpn，挣这么钱了。nnnnd 还几个本
<ofan> cfy: 8g内存才多少
<ofan> piggybox: nexus 7 1g ram
<cfy> Oooops: 还很慢...
<ofan> md 升级了下paragon ntfs
<ofan> 激活不了了
<cfy> ofan: 你没花钱/
<cfy> ofan: 你没花钱?
<Oooops> 我买一个8xx的打印机，还想了好久。你们都是豪。
<ofan> cfy: 没
<cfy> ofan: 竟然用盗版,....壕还用盗版..
<ofan> cfy: 太贵了
<piggybox> Oooops: 现在墨盒比打印机贵
<ofan> $2左右还能接受
<Oooops> piggybox: 不知道。永久加硒粉的。
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 果断报了 linux deepin的大会..cc imadper bluezd
<piggybox> Oooops: 啥牌子的激打让你永久加晒粉？
<bluezd> hamo_mac_air: 好像 Qian Hong 也去
<nyfair> 在哪里？我也要去玩
<Oooops> 很多这种的了吧。 piggybox
<hamo_mac_air> bluezd: 是嘛...那又可以组织面基了...
<nyfair> deepin是哈米？
<palomino|working> :o
<archl> nyfair:  是 hiweed
<bluezd> hamo_mac_air: 他说他来北京
<archl> nyfair:  嗨，野草
<nyfair> archl: 叫什么不重要，有白吃的就好
<Oooops> archl: 额。英文不错
<archl> nyfair:  搭上火车票
<archl> nyfair: 或者飞机票
<nyfair> archl: where?
<archl> nyfair: 北京
<archl> nyfair:  linuxtoy也给封了
<nyfair> archl: 能报销么
<archl> nyfair:  最近开始狂封linux的了。
<Oooops> nyfair: 能的
<archl> nyfair:  如果你带来啥好东西，大概有人给你报销
<byNcz> 封linux??
<byNcz> 为毛啊？
<archl> 猜。
<byNcz> 不知道
<imadper> adam8157: pci adapter. 是个啥硬件?
<Oooops> 大学校花评选要求“双乳间距超20厘米”
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: ^^
<nyfair> linuxtoy不是能上么
<archl> nyfair:  1.欢迎国内 Linux 软件开发厂商和个人申请参会资格，请直接向 uad@linuxdeepin.com 邮箱发送情况简介。我们将为受邀嘉宾提供食宿和往返交通费。
<archl> 2. http://www.linuxdeepin.com 的活跃用户将有机会被邀请成为社区用户代表（提供食宿和往返交通费）。
<kk> archl ⇪ ti: Linux Deepin - Home
<archl> 3.在北京的 Linux Deepin 用户或 Linux 爱好者，请将报名信息直接发送到 uad@linuxdeepin.com 申请参加，邮件内容格式如下：
<archl> nyfair:  北京不行
<hamo_mac_air> Oooops: 什么大学？求入学！
<nyfair> 哦
<archl> nyfair:  北京啥都不行。
<Oooops> “我们要求身高是头部的7.1倍，如果不够或超过，我们认为形体不够美。”组委会相关负责人称，女性的理想胸围应该是(身高×0.51)厘米，胸底围应该是(身高×0.432)厘米；理想腰围应该是(身高×0.34)厘米；理想腹围应该是(身高×0.457)厘米；理想臀围应该是(身高×0.542)厘米。他们还对乳房进行了规定，要求乳房丰满、匀称，不下垂。两
<Oooops> 侧乳房大小、形状、位置均对称一致，两乳间距大于20厘米。乳房基底面直径在10-12厘米，从基底面至乳头的高度为5-6厘米。乳房挺拔，环差为17-20厘米为宜。
<archl> Oooops:  写个表好了。这么多要求
<Oooops> hamo_mac_air: 你不是会goaji语言嘛。赶紧写一个测试软件。
<archl> Oooops: 再画个3维图
<hamo_mac_air> Oooops: 这明显是帮夜总会选私人伴游...
<wolftankk> …..
<Oooops> 基底面直径？？这是啥。
<hamo_mac_air> Oooops: 写出来没办法测试啊...神，贡献个校花给我吧
<wolftankk> 这个是选美还是在选B
<archl> Oooops: 削平了吧。
<Oooops> hamo_mac_air: 呸。你给我还成
<wolftankk> 明显就是用在床上的
<hamo_mac_air> Oooops: 我也木有校花可以看了...
<archl> wolftankk:  明显是骗钱的好吧。
<wolftankk> (@)  人  (@)
<nyfair> 我out了，校花还有公开评选的？不都是私下胡诌的么
<wolftankk> 这个怎样
<archl> wolftankk:  可以催进很多人来参与搞到赚钱机会
<Oooops> nyfair: 公开，透明，共振。
<wolftankk> archl 确实… ld还可以找到二奶
<Oooops> 公正。
<archl> wolftankk:  ld 是。。。
<archl> wolftankk: 你是谁
<wolftankk> ld = 领导...
 * hamo_mac_air 这个频道果然是藏龙卧虎，都是gaoji人啊
<wolftankk> 不要想太多..
<archl> wolftankk: 因为 Oooops 以前叫我 ld。。。
<archl> lol
<palomino|working> ......
<wolftankk> … gaoji
<Oooops> 有选手认为，校花应该是美貌与智慧的结合，而不应该用尺量。
<palomino|working> 又不是选智慧女神！
<archl> 智慧女神不用选？
<Oooops> 用手量，足够了。 破马
<archl> 发动战争就行了
<wolftankk> 校花需要看鲍鱼~~  要粉木耳 不能是黑木耳
<wolftankk> 而且还是要蝴蝶鲍鱼
<MeaCulpa> 为什么没臀部的数据
<MeaCulpa> 这组委会好奇怪
<Oooops> wolftankk: 这家伙，谁啊
<wolftankk> Oooops ….-_-  我怎么介绍我..
<MeaCulpa> 人类直立行走以后，乳房才发育起来的，但是臀部依然比胸部更具有吸引力嘛...毕竟是大多数哺乳动物共享的
<nyfair> BIG BOOTY?
<hamo_mac_air> MeaCulpa: 重口胖...
<nyfair> 大大果然是下半身思考的动物
<MeaCulpa> hamo_mac_air: 直面自己的本能么
<nyfair> 对了对了，你们那个分享东西的网站域名是什么？
<byNcz> bt工厂
<qi1123581321> 问一下，怎么固定自己的昵称
<wzssyqa> MeaCulpa: 奶牛呢。。。
<wolftankk> qi1123581321 注册
<nyfair> ChanServ
<hamo_mac_air> nyfair: dooloo.info
<wolftankk> qi1123581321 /msg NickServ
<archl> MeaCulpa:  摸屁股的比摸胸部的多你认为
<MeaCulpa> archl: 显然么
<nyfair> hamo_mac_air: doumo
<archl> MeaCulpa: 对。
<Oooops> wzssyqa: 苏苏，你很有逻辑思维嘛。
<wolftankk> MeaCulpa 翘屁股更有吸引力
<MeaCulpa> archl: 似乎西方人更关注下面的，也许我国人类进化更完全
<MeaCulpa> wolftankk: 但是似乎一般舆论都刻意回避
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 俗称：眼睛占在屁股上？
<hamo_mac_air> MeaCulpa: 下面？
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: -_-!
<palomino|working> 独眼? , Oooops
<archl> 眼睛在下面
<MeaCulpa> hamo_mac_air: P股
<byNcz> 穿齐b裙更吸引人
<hamo_mac_air> +1 ^^^
<wolftankk> 不然怎么会有偷跑
<wolftankk> 偷拍
<archl> 时间段错了
<wolftankk> 偷拍 都是拍下面的… 比如前几天魔都2号线的日本人
<archl> wolftankk:  你敢偷拍上面？
<wolftankk> archl 不敢….
<palomino|working> 将来买了google glass可以明目张胆地拍了 , archl
<wolftankk> 又不是陈冠希或者是李宗瑞, 没那个偷拍的技术
<wolftankk> palomino|working 难道眼睛看一下 用意识控制一下 就能拍下来?
<wolftankk> palomino|working 和碟中谍4 那个偷拍技术一样?
<palomino|working> 可以实时录像嘛 , wolftankk
<palomino|working> 等google发售了我速入一个 :-P
<archl> wolftankk:  有那样的耳机控制
<byNcz> 神马神器？
<archl> wolftankk: 戴在头上的
<wolftankk> ……
<archl> wolftankk: 人类以后都要头盔的
<archl> 过滤器+控制器+感知器
<archl> 还要保护脑袋
<piggybox> google glass? I/O上预定一个要$3500
<wolftankk> ……我觉得人类要植入电脑芯片...
<MeaCulpa> wolftankk: lol
<palomino|working> 不是$1500嘛
<piggybox> palomino|working: 可能我记错了？
<byNcz> 金属微生物
<palomino|working> 反正老贵的
<palomino|working> 我得等量产的
<archl> 思维控制之类的。
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 你们当时学组成原理用的什么教材啊？
<jim_han> 估计那时候的程序猿也很疯狂了
<wolftankk> 其实这些玩意都是为了看美女
<archl> 程序员是家常了
<archl> 。。。
<wolftankk> 直接在下体安装一个控制芯片 就可以了
<archl> 美女那么多。。。
<hamo_mac_air> wolftankk: ...
<jim_han> == 邪恶了
<wolftankk> 女人都说男人是下体思考的动物...
 * hamo_mac_air 让我想起了虚拟现实的衣服...
<zhpeng> *
<palomino|working> ..... , wolftankk
<zhpeng> 猎头有一个JD，谁想做TS，NDS公司的
<wolftankk> …. 我们换个话题.. 来谈谈python
<byNcz> 测试？
<zhpeng> 技术支持
<zhpeng> 不是测试
<kk> byNcz, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<wolftankk> tech support
<jim_han> == 好深奥的说
<hamo_mac_air> zhpeng: NDS是啥公司？
<SpammerM> nds=任天堂双屏？
<byNcz> 我现在做维护
<byNcz> 准备换工作
<zhpeng> hamo_mac_air, 什么思科旗下什么什么什么
<byNcz> 要什么条件
<jim_han> 额额 那做维护要会哪些？
<zhpeng> hamo_mac_air, 牌子货
 * MeaCulpa 最近怎么老有人谈py
<byNcz> cxx呢
<wolftankk> 上次谁要自动上传到imgur或者dropbox的mac软件的?
<MeaCulpa> ... mac有cirl即可嘛
<MeaCulpa> s/cirl/curl
<hamo_mac_air> hunt_O: 胡子胡子...
<wolftankk> - -
 * hamo_mac_air 有帽子了要不要玩玩？
<hiei> ?
<byNcz> ？
<hiei> MeaCulpa, 也被加帽了？
 * hamo_mac_air 打完收工
<wolftankk> …..
<hiei> 。。
<byNcz> 加帽有什么用
<byNcz> 给我加个看看
<wolftankk> 可以kick
<byNcz> dkjkdfjf
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 你干吗呢...
<TTT> s
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 玩op...
<TTT> 有问题请教
<TTT> 我安装的ubuntu11.10 在安装时 不知道 为什么不能联网，安装完毕后用lsmod发现有r8169模块，在etc/network/interfaces 内设置了静态IP和网关，掩码, 在 resov.conf 里面设置了 DNS ，可是还是不能联网，在右上角的编辑连接里面发现 网卡的MAC 地址为 FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF,这是舍呢么问题啊
<hiei> MeaCulpa, 求pidgin with sametime
<mao> 大家好，我有4G内存，为什用free显示总共有3G内存呢
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.04软件包依赖关系乱了后怎么恢复？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386278 RT...今天安装东西提示说依赖关系不被满足。。然后就是好像有破损软件包。。下面是图。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Timeship — 2012-09-06 15:03
<ofan> mao: 32位系统?
<archl> mao:  主板不支持也可能
<McCheung> 32 bit 系统的可能性最大。
<TTT> 我安装的ubuntu11.10 在安装时 不知道 为什么不能联网，安装完毕后用lsmod发现有r8169模块，在etc/network/interfaces 内设置了静态IP和网关，掩码, 在 resov.conf 里面设置了 DNS ，可是还是不能联网，在右上角的编辑连接里面发现 网卡的MAC 地址为 FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF,这是舍呢么问题啊
<TTT> 求助 求助
 * archl 在linux下上网都不知道需要设置什么。1
<archl> 反正就上去了
<TTT> 是啊，另外的一台机器什么都不用设置，自动就上去了
 * tryit python里的 _ 变量是表示什么来着？
<TTT> 网卡驱动 也正常
<SpammerM> tryit: nothing
<ofan> tryit: 有可能是gettext
<tryit> ofan, ?
<wolftankk> tryit _ 用于I18n 比较多
<wolftankk> tryit po + gettext
<tryit> wolftankk, 不是。。。
<stardiviner> tryit: 隐藏好像是,
<wolftankk> 那就不晓得了...
<stardiviner> tryit: private 私有, 这只是一个convertsion
<ofan> test
<kk> ofan, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<wolftankk> stardiviner 他说的是 _ 变量
<wolftankk> stardiviner 在Class中 _函数名 是private
<wolftankk> ….
<stardiviner> wolftankk: yes, 我知道啊 http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1641219/does-python-have-private-variables-in-classes
<kk> stardiviner ⇪ t: class - Does python have 'private' variables in classes? - Stack Overflow
<gfrog_working> adam8157: gaoji蛋乃在做嘛儿？
<wolftankk> stardiviner 嗯… 但是 tryit 问的. 似乎不是这个问题… 不知道他要表达什么意思
<stardiviner> wolftankk: 不是专说class里的函数, 而是指这是一个conversion
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 城管嘛
<ofan> 還是點陣字體看着舒服
<wolftankk> stardiviner 嗯
<stardiviner> wolftankk: 他就是问_前缀的
 * tryit ^_^，好像 _ 只是一个普通变量名而已
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 哦，有小贩贩卖帽子。
 * ofan 還是點陣字體看着舒服
<wolftankk> ….
<byNcz> 雅黑的好
<wolftankk> 想多了..
<stardiviner> gfrog_working: 套子, 一元钱, 机子里投进去, 就出来一只
<ofan> 雅黑渣渣
<tryit> wolftankk, o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<stardiviner> Comic 最好
<gfrog_working> stardiviner: 啥？
<wolftankk> 不要帽子 要+号
<stardiviner> gfrog_working: 宾馆里的机器里, 一元钱一个套子
<adam8157> roylez: 黑轴499 http://www.smzdm.com/the-rosewill-rowe-rk-9000-series-of-mechanical-keyboard-black-shaft-tea-axis-499599-yuan.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y Rosewill 罗维 RK-9000系列 机械键盘 黑轴/茶轴　499/599元包邮»什么值得买
<imadper> adam8157: 黑轴写代码用吗?....
<byNcz> 不好
<bluezd> imadper: 玩游戏用的一般
<imadper> adam8157: 零轴最好呀...
<byNcz> 用习惯了也行
<adam8157> imadper: 什么鬼东西, 我只认得cherry的
<wolftankk> 我用cha轴敲代码..
<byNcz> 直上直下  用力大
<wolftankk> 感觉蛮爽
<wolftankk> 红轴也还行
<imadper> adam8157: cherry现在能拿出来卖的轴, 就那么几个了...
<byNcz> 开始会有点不习惯 后面用还是很舒服
<imadper> adam8157: 早年间alps的轴, 种类多了去了...
<wolftankk> 我用docky.. cherry的黑周
<byNcz> 红轴
<imadper> bluezd: 重口的可以用来写代码...
<imadper> hamo_notail: 那个啥鸟deepin, 哪天呀?
<hamo_notail> imadper: 22
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 给你解封了 干嘛老web
<imadper> hamo_notail: 那时候我在广东呢...
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 额..一样用嘛...
<hamo_notail> imadper: gaoji....还可以回学校gaoji...
<byNcz> 学校基友多啊
<imadper> hamo_notail: 一起去东莞玩玩?
<hamo_notail> imadper: 东莞？
<hamo_notail> imadper: 不错啊..
<jusss> hamo_notail: 勇士,俺也是webchat
<byNcz> 东莞是个好地方
<byNcz> 去过1次
<hamo_notail> byNcz: 有木有去享受东莞的服务？
<wolftankk> 没出过...
<hamo_notail> imadper: 包服务不？
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 快介绍kaka去多撸
<gfrog_working> hamo_notail: 无尾hamo，听说乃刚才贩卖帽子？
 * hamo_notail 对哦，谁把帽子都摘了？
<imadper> hamo_notail: 阿蛋
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 坏蛋！
<byNcz> 木有啊  我的 良民
<imadper|Working> hamo_notail: 你看...
 * hamo_notail 最近总饿是怎么回事？
<gfrog_working> hamo_notail: 有了。
<hamo_notail> gfrog_working: 滚粗...
<imadper|Working> hamo_notail: 体外受精, 怎么有?   cc gfrog_working
<gfrog_working> hamo_notail: 无尾hamo
<imadper|Working> roylez: ^^^
<imadper|Working> hamo_want_mac_ai: mba好在哪里了?
<hamo_want_macair> imadper|Working: 好拿
<imadper|Working> hamo_want_mac_ai: 轻薄本, 还是日系的好
<byNcz> 抱一抱都有怀孕
<hamo_want_macair> imadper|Working: 还有os x
<imadper|Working> hamo_want_macair: 好拿个pi... 你看nec的, 看东芝的
<gfrog_working> hamo_want_mac_ai 乃需要mac的爱？
 * adam8157 Thinkpad X1 Carbon
<imadper|Working> adam8157: 不喜欢...
 * adam8157 不会去用mac的软件
 * gfrog_working wants a Carbon frame
<imadper|Working> adam8157: 凡是fn和ctrl反着的, 都不喜欢
<byNcz> 用mac装xp啊
<adam8157> imadper|Working: bios里能改啊!!!
<gfrog_working> imadper|Working: 骚年，mac木有ctrl哦
<adam8157> imadper|Working: 我的t410就改了的
<archl> gfrog_working:  我在 #openshift 问。。。
<imadper|Working> adam8157: 见毛你也扣下来?
<imadper|Working> adam8157: 键帽
<ofan> 有control.
<archl> gfrog_working:  有 control
<imadper|Working> gfrog_working: 有吧...
<hamo_want_macair> adam8157: 求配mac air
<archl> ofan:  os x 下如何最小化程序？
<adam8157> imadper|Working: 直到互换了就行 扣个鬼
<imadper|Working> gfrog_working: 不过不是缩写罢了
<hamo_want_macair> adam8157: 你忽悠我
<adam8157> hamo_want_macair: 给我10K 我给你买个
<archl> hamo_want_macair:  买个好了。分期付款就是
<ofan> archl: 用鼠標
<hamo_want_macair> adam8157: 基蛙告诉我说hss那边一个也就几个mac....
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<gfrog_working> archl: 问嘛儿？
<imadper|Working> adam8157: 上面写的和实际的不一样,  岂不是更不爽!
<archl> gfrog_working:  dokuwiki的目录问题，似乎无法直接web安装插件。
<gfrog_working> imadper|Working: 乃就屌丝命儿了
<hamo_want_macair> imadper|Working: 你当叔就喜欢这种虚幻的感觉...
<adam8157> imadper|Working: 不会啊 我又不看它 盲打
<gfrog_working> imadper|Working: 高富帅的东西都玩儿不来
<ofan> hamo_want_macair: 買cfy的
<hiei> mac air 待机7个小时 还是满爽的
<archl> 待机？
<gfrog_working> imadper|Working: fn ctrl不反着怎么显出高富帅？
<archl> 是使用吧。
<hiei> 用
<archl> 待机7小时=用半小时
<gfrog_working> archl: 不清楚这问题呢。。。
<hiei> 恩，还有就是启动快 关机快
 * hamo_want_macair 那我capLock和Ctrl反过来算什么？
<hamo_want_macair> gfrog_working: ^^^
<byNcz> 非主流
<archl> hamo_want_macair: 去找 苹果，问他们要，说给我了，我就放弃linux，投奔 os x
<hamo_want_macair> archl: 就等着蛋蛋壕给我配一个呢...
<gfrog_working> hamo_want_macair: 穷显摆屌丝。 lol
<hamo_want_macair> gfrog_working: T_T 坏基蛙
<byNcz> 不过笔记本也就mac好看点
<gfrog_working> hamo_want_macair: lol
<archl> iphone 5 要上市了，就看苹果网站主题变不变了
 * adam8157 求赠送 Thinkpad X1 Carbon
<gfrog_working> ad
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 来我给你画一个。
<byNcz> 继续用我的4比3 砖头笔记本
<ofan> 好看多多,好用的少
<archl> 因此当你掀开 MacBook Air 时，它只需短短几秒即可启动。即使在待机模式一个月之后，屏幕依然可被瞬间激活，app 也可快速取用。由于没有活动部件，闪存能保持安静运行。
<ofan> 竖屏太爽了!
<imadper|Working> gfrog_working: ..
<byNcz> 整个维护大厅就2 ，3台 4比3的 显得另类了
<archl> ofan: 早就和你说了
<ofan> archl: 尤其配合awesome
<archl> ofan: 竖的有益眼睛健康
<adam8157> ofan: 几台显示器
<ofan> 竖过来,上下一分屏  wow
<archl> adam8157: 1太
<ofan> adam8157: 1
<hamo_want_macair> adam8157: 求多台竖显示器
<hamo_want_macair> adam8157: 求mac air
<ofan> 但是好宽啊
<adam8157> archl: 竖起来... 怪怪的
<ofan> 22寸就这么宽
<gfrog_working> hamo_want_macair: 来帽帽吧
<adam8157> 我试试
<hamo_want_macair> adam8157: 你那个能竖?
<archl> adam8157: 放竖立，然后后面留80cm空，眼睛很舒服
<archl> hamo_want_macair: 。
<hamo_want_macair> gfrog_working: 求mac air...
<hiei> 唉，折腾吧
<imadper|Working> adam8157: 得看你的底座支持不!!!
 * MeaCulpa FOV 40能舒服？
<archl> imadper|Working: 我的底座不支持，我强制拆掉支持了！
<gfrog_working> hamo_want_macair: imadper|Working 我的能竖
<adam8157> imadper|Working: 竖不起来  cc ofan  archl
<gfrog_working> hamo_want_macair: 你也要画一个？
<hiei> MeaCulpa, 求sametime 的 pidgin 配置
<archl> adam8157:  拆下来，然后
<archl> adam8157: 应该是个正方形
<adam8157> archl: ...
<imadper|Working> adam8157: 我去你那里聊过两次天, 我都知道你的竖不起来!
<byNcz> 有那种显示器卖的 三星以前出过
<ofan> adam8157: å¼±
<adam8157> imadper|Working: ...
<gfrog_working> imadper|Working: 蛋蛋竖不起来乃都知道。 @@
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 不需要配置阿
<byNcz> 转一下就是
<ofan> adam8157: 我的可以各种方向转
<adam8157> ofan: gaoji
<archl> 一般能竖起来的电脑和显示器都是比普通贵 30%以上
<imadper|Working> gfrog_working: ä½ gaoji
<adam8157> +
 * hamo_want_macair 你们居然在讨论谁谁谁竖不起来的事情...太gaoji了...
<ofan> 屏幕空间太大了哦哦哦哦哦哦 爽
<imadper|Working> ofan: 你高潮了...
<ofan> 貌似notify只能在主屏幕显示
<ofan> 蛋疼
<imadper|Working> ofan: dunst
<ofan> 改插件去
<imadper|Working> ofan: dunst可以配置在两个显示器同时显示的
<hamo_want_macair> adam8157: http://dooloo.info/p/Q3x
<kk> hamo_want_macair,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 神作：如何跟心仪的妹子来一发？
 * gfrog_working 叫乃们说的我想去再搞一块显示器了。
<adam8157> hamo_want_macair: 屌死YY的标题
<ofan> imadper|Working: DISPLAY=:0 難道不是0.0 和 0.1 都顯示？
<imadper|Working> gfrog_working: 帮我也搞一个~
<ofan> gfrog_working: 搞一個
<ofan> gfrog_working: 絕對爽
<imadper|Working> ofan: 不懂你的那个怎么配置~
<imadper|Working> ofan: 不过我用的dunst, 是单独配置在哪个显示器上显示的
<adam8157> imadper|Working: gaoji 啊你
<gfrog_working> imadper|Working: 乃们的设备跟我们不是一个人管的。
<archl> 太失败了。。。
<archl> 算了。
<imadper|Working> adam8157: ? 啥?
<archl> 不搞了。
<gfrog_working> ofan: 但是现在已经仨显示器了。。
<archl> 浪费时间。
<ofan> gfrog_working: 擦
<gfrog_working> ofan: 快没地儿放了。
<ofan> gfrog_working: 擦擦擦
<hamo_want_macair> adam8157: 看内容...绝对爽
<ofan> 現在一屏幕可以顯示142行
<imadper|Working> ofan: 字体调小些...
<ofan> imadper|Working: 這字體正好
<ofan> imadper|Working: 用的weechat的插件，調用的notify-send
<ofan> 怎麼讓在所有顯示器上都顯示？
<bluezd> hamo_want_macair: “hamo 第二”的那个不错
<imadper|Working> ofan: 我用的emacs, 调用的notify-send
<ofan> imadper|Working: 怎麼在所有顯示器上都顯示？
<imadper|Working> ofan: 我的邮件什么的都用的notify-send.
<hamo_want_macair> bluezd: ...
<wolftankk> 两个显示器 真不够用
<imadper|Working> ofan: 我的notifion显示区用的是dunst.
<hamo_want_macair> MeaCulpa: 酷胖，你个坏胖！
<imadper|Working> ofan: 你用的啥?
<MeaCulpa> hamo_want_macair: ?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu evolution郵箱問題 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386285 ubuntu,evolution郵箱[传送/接收]鍵灰色 按不了,郵箱地址已設置好,請高手們賜教. 统计信息: 发表于 由 boss_ — 2012-09-06 15:50
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 哦，有个要选一下
<ofan> imadper|Working: notify-send
<imadper|Working> ofan: 我擦, 你那个是发送而已
<bluezd> hamo_want_macair: 你们的资源都是在哪找的啊？
<ofan> imadper|Working: 那用什麼
<hamo_want_macair> MeaCulpa: 发那么多青蛙的照片...
<imadper|Working> ofan: 接受并且显示这个信息的是另外一个东西
<hamo_want_macair> bluezd: 要相信人民群众的力量
<ofan> imadper|Working: ....我知道
<MeaCulpa> hiei: http://bpaste.net/show/44042/
<MeaCulpa> hamo_want_macair: 蛤蟆，不是青蛙
<imadper|Working> ofan: 我这里也是用notify-send发送, 然后后台是dunst来处理
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 蛋蛋，irssi肿么reload配置来着？
<ofan> imadper|Working: 插件就這麼實現的
<imadper|Working> ofan: 那不是很好吗? 你用dunst的话
<adam8157> gfrog_working: /help reload
<hamo_want_macair> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<imadper|Working> ofan: notification system    这东西学名叫这个~
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 啊，突然想起来脚本是不需要reload的 @@
<ofan> imadper|Working: notify-send用的libnotify ,你怎麼換的後端
<adam8157> gfrog_working: /help script
<hamo_want_macair> gfrog_working: gaoji蛙
<ofan> kk: test
<kk> ofan, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<imadper|Working> ofan: 关了你现在的后端, 开新的后端
<imadper|Working> ofan: 没了
<Oooops> 破蛋蛋。搞不定吧。
<imadper|Working> ofan: 然后觉得好用, 设置dunst自动启动就好了
<imadper|Working> ofan: 你用aur吗?
<ofan> imadper|Working: 當然
<ofan> imadper|Working: 應該是awesome的問題
<ofan> 我開了xinerama
<ofan> awesome當成一個桌面了
<imadper|Working> ofan: 恩, 很多wm会自带这个. 不过我用的那个没有
<ofan> tray和notification都只在主顯示器上顯示
<imadper|Working> ofan: 我没有tray...
<imadper|Working> ofan: 我有stalonetray, 不开
<ofan> imadper|Working: ...
<imadper|Working> ofan: 干嘛会用到那东西?
<ofan> imadper|Working: 原始人是不會懂的
<ofan> http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Using_Multiple_Screens 看來要配置
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Using Multiple Screens - awesome
<imadper|Working> ofan: 恩, 我是原始人, 你是色狒狒~   lol
<hamo_want_macair> imadper|Working: 色大象...
<imadper|Working> hamo_want_macair: 色蛤蟆....
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 人呢
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: ?
<archl> jyfl987:  周六？
<hamo_want_macair> jyfl987: 叫gfrog应该说蛙呢
<hamo_want_macair> gfrog_working: 蛙呢？
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 那个文件系统可以支持上亿级文件的这种
<archl> gfrog_working: 娃人。
<jyfl987> 我这要给用户建档案 一个用户一个档案文件
<hamo_want_macair> jyfl987: 小文件么？
<hamo_want_macair> jyfl987: reiserfs
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 没研究。
<ofan> jyfl987: 數據庫
<gfrog_working> hamo_want_macair: hamo
<jyfl987> hamo_want_macair: 不是很小 每个用户的点击我都统计 按时间来append
<gfrog_working> archl: @@
<jyfl987> ofan: 这种元数据还是放文件好了
<hamo_want_macair> jyfl987: 那就ext4吧
<ofan> zfs
<jyfl987> hamo_want_macair: ext4支持在一个文件夹下上亿文件？
<ofan> 單目錄無壓力
<jyfl987> 这么屌？
<jyfl987> 那 ls有压力么 lol
<ofan> jyfl987: 那只能zfs
<ofan> btrfs不知道行不行
<imadper|Working> ofan: zfs on linux 稳定了吗?
<jyfl987> ofan: 不知道google那个怎么说
<hamo_want_macair> jyfl987: 上亿....这个...ext4是用hashed b-tree存的...据说40亿
<ofan> imadper|Working: 爲毛非得linux
<hamo_want_macair> jyfl987: gfs?
<imadper|Working> ofan: 不是, 我想问问你, 那东西稳定不...
<hamo_want_macair> jyfl987: 都上集群文件系统了...gaoji
<ofan> imadper|Working: 不知道
<jyfl987> hamo_want_macair: 才40e 你服务器用32bit?
<hamo_want_macair> jyfl987: 跟字长没关系...
<imadper|Working> jyfl987: ls一下, 三分钟...
<jyfl987> 难道是目录40e 文件40e?
<jyfl987> imadper|Working: 你们那的？
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: openshit他们组用什么做云存储的?
<imadper|Working> jyfl987: 不是, 你40e的文件在一个目录里...
<jyfl987> imadper|Working: 如果才三分钟 那不错
<ofan> 這根機器核b-tree沒關係,取決於fs怎麼設計
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 不清楚，目测是amazon做的。
<luweitest> 问一个问题
<ofan> jyfl987: 用的ebs
 * MeaCulpa 为啥国内领导对裤子情有独钟...
<luweitest> 我下载了ubuntu的CD，启动进入窗口模式，有没有什么快捷键进入终端的？
<jyfl987> ofan: 那ebs呢
<archl> MeaCulpa: 因为短裤外露太多
<SpammerM> luweitest: C+S+T
<luweitest> 因为窗口模式实在太慢了
<SpammerM> luweitest: C+A+T
<archl> 窗口模式？
<SpammerM> luweitest: C+A+F1
<luweitest> SpammerM: 什么时候按？选择“试用”菜单后？
<ofan> jyfl987: 不知道
<jyfl987> 主要是我这个档案是在生产过程中不断增长的 用那些纯KV db都要读出再写入 很扯
<jyfl987> redis倒是没问题 有list类型 但是redis的key一多就狂吃内存
<SpammerM> luweitest: C+A+F1,随时都能按
<luweitest> SpammerM: C+A+F1我知道的，我是想不让它进入窗口
<ofan> jyfl987: 寫入后不會更改？
<SpammerM> luweitest: 下alternative
<jyfl987> ofan: 会经常append啊 大佬 是点击数据啊 当然要经常家了
<luweitest> 没办法在启动时改变运行级别到level 3吗
<onlylove> alternate不能试用的
<hamo_want_macair> jyfl987: redis的key是定长存储的...
<ofan> jyfl987: 我說單條記錄的長度
<hamo_want_macair> jyfl987: 所以数据要打包
<ofan> jyfl987: 點擊數一個uint64存
<SpammerM> luweitest: 在启动时可以加参数的
<luweitest> 我要的还是Live CD，但是不要窗口
<ofan> jyfl987: 單條記錄定長的直接一個文件搞定
<luweitest> SpammerM: 用CD启动，不能加参数啊
<ofan> 隨機訪問O(1)
<jyfl987> hamo_want_macair: 开 aof
<jyfl987> ofan: 不是点击数
<SpammerM> luweitest: 你启动的时候要选语言，和选install 或try吧，是可以设参数的
<luweitest> 比如像window一样启动时按个什么键跳个选择启动菜单出来
<jyfl987> ofan: 是每次的点击数据 都要append进一个个人档案里去
<ofan> jyfl987: 一個人的檔案長度變麼
<luweitest> SpammerM: try就进去了，怎么设？
<hamo_want_macair> jyfl987: aof跟吃内存没关系啊...aof只是redis用的持久化的方法之一
<ofan> 就是說只有固定的幾條記錄
<SpammerM> luweitest: 再启动一次，看屏幕下端
<jyfl987> hamo_want_macair: redis那个key狂吃
<ofan> jyfl987: 有一些小型數據庫
<jyfl987> ofan: 胡说 每天都有新的好不好
<ofan> jyfl987: 我說一個人的記錄
<\rs> hamo_want_macair: 小文間1G現在推薦 btrfs -M 了吧
<ofan> jyfl987: 不是加新的檔案
<jyfl987> ofan: 一个人的记录也是天天变的啊
<ofan> jyfl987: 長度也變？
<jyfl987> ofan: 他的key当然是固定的 但是里面的值是不断追加的
<jyfl987> ofan: 闹半天你没明白啊
<luweitest> SpammerM: 没有什么提示啊？
<hamo_want_macair> \rs: 还不太敢用btrfs...
<ofan> jyfl987: 奧
<jyfl987> ofan: 就好像聊天记录文件一样啊
<jyfl987> ofan: 比如我这irssi 会给你建个log文件叫 ofan.log 然后就开始每天追加内容了
<luweitest> SpammerM: Ubuntu 12.04下面4个点，点走完就进窗口了
<ofan> jyfl987: 那你還是用數據庫，分目錄儲存文件
<SpammerM> luweitest: 在选任何项目之前
<jeepkid> 有没人研究snmp的请教个问题，为什么我单另用snmpwlak一个access为:accessible-for-notify的oid时，返回No data available
<ofan> 一個用戶一個hash, 根據hash找文件
<imadper|Working> hamo_want_macair: 鄙帽子在招聘
<jyfl987> ofan: 我的用户id就是hash
<luweitest> SpammerM: 再往前是一堆终端启动信息，start，stop什么的。没有任何选择的地方
<jyfl987> 我这不在研究是用什么文件系统还是数据库 还是redis
<hamo_want_macair> imadper|Working: 招啥？
<SpammerM> luweitest: 那就启动后去改grub参数
<imadper|Working> hamo_want_macair: Software Engineer
<luweitest> SpammerM: CD怎么改
<hamo_want_macair> imadper|Working: 啊哈？
<ofan> jyfl987: 隨便啥fs，只要性能強
<imadper|Working> hamo_want_macair: This role requires technical knowledge of both low-level OS, kernel and language skills like Python and C. A good attitude, motivation, and drive are critical!
<hamo_want_macair> imadper|Working: link给我
<imadper|Working> hamo_want_macair: 不给
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * hamo_want_macair (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) imadper|Working 
 * hamo_want_macair (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) imadper|Working 
 * hamo_want_macair (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) imadper|Working 
<ofan> jyfl987: 你數據不斷增長的，不適合存數據庫
<jyfl987> 我在想要不要上mongodb
<palomino|working> 对主席坚持以德报怨，早晚有一天能化解主席的戾气
<SpammerM> luweitest: CD在启动前看屏幕下方，从debian时代就有那个条了，把你键盘拆下来别乱摁就恩那个看见
<jyfl987> ofan: 你这是对数据库系统的胡说
<imadper|Working> palomino|working: 没可能的
 * hamo_want_macair 望着破马站在主席的脸上眺望远方！
<palomino|working> ...
<ofan> jyfl987: 大的blob就不適合存數據庫
<jyfl987> ofan: 我是格式化的数据
<ofan> 根格式沒關係
<jyfl987> ofan: 有格式的 存mongo就可以转成dict
<luweitest> SpammerM: 哦 看到那个键盘和小人图标的时候按键就有菜单出来了。不过还是没看见进终端的选项
<MeaCulpa> 12.
<jyfl987> ofan: 你根本没听懂
<jyfl987> blob只是我现在的格式 如果我需要 是可以转成符合存储要求的
<ofan> jyfl987: 你表達能力太差了
<jyfl987> ofan: 你语文是数学老师教的
<luweitest> SpammerM: 按F6出来几个选择：acpi=off; noapic; nolapic; edd=on; nodmraid; nomodeset; 选哪个？
<roylez> adam8157: 我的光环呢？
<SpammerM> luweitest: 不是选的，是内核参数，你不是很懂参数么？直接写参数山区啊
<luweitest> SpammerM: 我不懂参数，只知道终端模式是level3，窗口模式是level5
<luweitest> SpammerM: 在哪里写参数？
<SpammerM> luweitest: 研究一下屏幕下方的提示吧，我只是个机器人，什么也不知道
<ofan> jyfl987: 你體育老師教的
<luweitest> SpammerM: ？机器人太聪明了？
<jyfl987> ofan: 你是外国数学老师教的
 * hamo_want_macair 额...毫无征兆啊..
<luweitest> SpammerM: 啊 原来boot options后面可以输入。。。。
<luweitest> SpammerM: 这个设计新手谁能发现啊
<ofan> jyfl987: 你的要求太理想化了
<luweitest> SpammerM: 应该输入什么呢？level=3？
<ofan> jyfl987: 能做到那麼靈活的 性能都不行，性能強的都沒那麼靈活
<MeaCulpa> http://news.hsw.cn/system/2012/09/05/051449963.shtml
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y 广东精子库告急 计生委主任呼吁大学生白领捐精-新闻频道-华商网
<MeaCulpa> 擦，开放A禁
<astroler> 20年后，捐精的孩子领回一个妹妹，要结婚....
<jyfl987> ofan: 也谈不上 只是要求速度快点而已 其实redis是最接近的
<jyfl987> 但是用内存来放这些有点挫
<jyfl987> 而且redis那个恢复就有点2了
<ofan> jyfl987: http://fallabs.com/kyotocabinet/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Kyoto Cabinet: a straightforward implementation of DBM
<MeaCulpa> astroler: 血亲遗传病概率不见得比其他疾病大
 * adam8157 又发信annoy别人要求apply patch了...
<astroler> MeaCulpa: 主要是伦理问题吧，疾病问题小
<imadper|Working> astroler: 你的精子冷冻五十年之后, 你的孙子找了个妹子才是问题
<astroler> imadper|Working:  那...
<ofan> 誰用awesome+xinerama?
<adam8157> 为毛不xrandr
<ofan> 有區別麼？
<adam8157> xrandr 兼容好吧
<ofan> xinerama可以移動窗口到另一個桌面
<adam8157> ofan: win+o ?
<ofan> adam8157: 不是
<hamo_want_macair> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<hamo_want_macair> jyfl987: redis的恢复怎么了？
<adam8157> hamo_want_macair: gaoji 你妹!!!
<ofan> adam8157: 窗口移出屏幕邊緣，就在另一個屏幕上顯示
<adam8157> hamo_want_macair: 老特么埋汰我
<imadper|Working> adam8157: 重点是gaoji吗? cc hamo_want_macair ....
 * hamo_want_macair ...
<MeaCulpa> http://shanghaiist.com/2012/09/03/gallery_welcome_to_chengdu_boob_sho.php#photo-1
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Photos: Welcome to Chengdu International Boob Auto Show!: Shanghaiist
<MeaCulpa> http://www.zurmat.com/2012/08/29/samsung-pays-apple-1-billion-sending-30-trucks-full-of-5-cent-coins/
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Samsung pays Apple $1 Billion sending 30 trucks full of 5 cent coins
<wens07> 大家好，我遇到了个问题， 无线网卡突然连不上任何无线信号了，前几天还好好的
<ofan> adam8157: imadper|Working hamo_want_macair http://i.imgur.com/BXjiL.jpg
<imadper|Working> wens07: 网卡坏了
<imadper|Working> wens07: 自己可以换得. mini pci-e接口
<adam8157> ofan: ...
<hamo_want_macair> ofan: 发多撸上去
<ofan> adam8157: 基友隊隊長
<wens07> 怎么判别是否坏了？
<imadper|Working> wens07: 装个windows, 装好驱动. 要是也不能收到信号
<imadper|Working> wens07: 那八成就是   1. 天线掉了   2. 天线坏了   3. 网卡坏了
<ofan> hamo_want_macair: 懶得發
<imadper|Working> hamo_want_macair: 我帮你们写个ff的插件? 一键添加当前页到dooloo
<hamo_want_macair> imadper|Working: 好啊好啊
<ofan> imadper|Working: 要chrome的
<wens07> 那比较麻烦啊，linux 下就不能判别了吗， 我之前看了个帖子，是不是ifconfig -a 有显示wlan0口，就表示还好啊？
<hamo_want_macair> imadper|Working: 我们有接口...就是没人给写...
<imadper|Working> hamo_want_macair: 接口文档给我
<imadper|Working> hamo_want_macair: link
<hamo_want_macair> imadper|Working: 没文档...
<imadper|Working> wens07: 显然不是
<imadper|Working> hamo_want_macair: 难怪没人写
<wens07> 昨晚不知怎么的，我ifconfig wlan0 up，突然又能连上了，现在又不行了
<imadper|Working> rfkill
<imadper|Working> wens07: rfkill
<jyfl987> hamo_want_macair: 恢复比较挫 aof稍微好点 dump那种恢复倒是快 写就慢了
<wens07> 只有在装个xp那样判断吗，郁闷啊， 比较麻烦啊
<wens07> rfkill list是吧？
<imadper|Working> wens07: rfkill 恩
<wens07> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<wens07> 1: dell-wifi: Wireless LAN
<wens07> 有这两个，都是no
<wens07> blocked 都是no
<imadper|Working> 恩, 那不知道了
<hamo_want_macair> jyfl987: 其实还好...aof的话日志会大...dump的话会丢一点
<wens07> imadper|Working: 唉，谢谢啊
<imadper|Working> wens07: 对了, lspci看看是什么的芯片
<imadper|Working> wens07: bcm的话, 貌似有时候会有问题
<imadper|Working> wens07: atheros的还好
<jyfl987> hamo_want_macair: 你做缓存用当然无所谓了 别说丢一点 就是全丢也没事 但是我们现在都当数据库用啊
<wens07> 你说的是我的无线网卡型号吗
<imadper|Working> wens07: 恩
<wens07> 是intel 的 PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<imadper|Working> cfy: 大师, 会firefox插件不?
<cfy> imadper|Working: 大湿,我用opera的
<imadper|Working> cfy: 用opera, 不影响你写firefox插件
<cfy> imadper|Working: 不会...话说,opera的插件也不会写....
<regis_> what
<regis_> holle body
<hamo_want_macair> jyfl987: 我们也当main db用...
<imadper|Working> cfy: 我想学一学, 然后帮dooloo写个一键分享的插件...  cc roylez
<hamo_want_macair> jyfl987: 起slave就可以了
<cfy> imadper|Working: 高级
<imadper|Working> cfy: 顺便学学js
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> dooloo... 求开放api...
<hamo_want_macair> MeaCulpa: 求加入我们帮我们写API。。。
<cfy> hamo_want_macair: 求加入
<cfy> hamo_want_macair: 一个月以后...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_want_macair: 不会，不懂
<hamo_want_macair> cfy: 这个要联系gaoji主席才行...
<cfy> roylez: 求加入dooloo
<hamo_want_macair> cfy: 虽然是founder，但我就是个打酱油的..
<cfy> hamo_want_macair: ...
<bepop> 我用python2的socketserver模块写了个socket服务器,但是只有本机可以连接，怎么回事
<ofan> bepop: 你監聽的啥地址
<bepop> nmap localhost可以看到监听的端口，在其他机子上就看不到
<bepop> tcp 3000
<ofan> bepop: 監聽0.0.0.0
<jyfl987> 额  我在处理日志 这脚本一秒才处理个2-3m 实在太慢
<bepop> ofan: 懂了
<jyfl987> 考虑写c
<jyfl987> hamo_want_macair: 你们哪？
<bepop> ofan: 可以了
<MeaCulpa> bepop: 绑的ip不对阿
<bepop> MeaCulpa: 之前一直是测试用的，一直写成localhost
<imadper|Working> hamo_want_macair: 等我带着firefox的插件, 然后求加入得吾得呀?
<hamo_want_macair> jyfl987: 啥？
<bepop> ofan: 如果是ipv6可以访问吗
<hamo_want_macair> imadper|Working: 问主席...
<jyfl987> hamo_want_macair: 你说你们也用main db 不可能整个百度都用吧  所以问问你们什么产品用
<hamo_want_macair> jyfl987: 不是百度
<ofan> bepop: ipv6要單獨bind
<\rs> jyfl987: 什麼日誌處理任務
<imadper|Working> hamo_want_macair: gfrog_meeting:
<imadper|Working> hamo_want_macair: http://cn.engadget.com/2012/06/06/gigabyte-ultrabook-u2442-hands-on-no-hong-kong/
<kk> imadper|Working,啥网址y Gigabyte 超极本 U2442 动手玩
<adam8157> imadper|Working: lol
<imadper|Working> adam8157: 啥?
<adam8157> imadper|Working: 别人不知道gfrog是谁吧
<gfrog_meeting> imadper|Working: adam8157 ?
<regis_> This is irc chat room ?
<adam8157> regis_: maybe
<imadper|Working> adam8157: 那天sarah被老板骂... 然后正好她提到说要发这邮件, 让我帮忙支持一下...
<imadper|Working> adam8157: 不然这种鸟邮件, 我才不回呢.
<regis_> haha
<adam8157> imadper|Working: <- <-
<gfrog_meeting> imadper|Working: 神马？
<imadper|Working> adam8157: 顺便赞扬一下 gfrog_meeting 的英勇行为
<imadper|Working> gfrog_meeting: 啥? 你说什么呢?
<imadper|Working> gfrog_meeting: 我不知道...
<gfrog_meeting> imadper|Working: 乃妹儿
<imadper|Working> gfrog_meeting: 跟你无关的...
<gfrog_meeting> imadper|Working: 好吧，我改名
 * regis_ 
<imadper|Working> adam8157: 为啥gfrog要改名字???
<imadper|Working> adam8157: 这.... 完全没理解呀
<adam8157> imadper|Working: 把儿没了
<adam8157> imadper|Working: 他没看到邮件, 不知道咱俩再说啥
<qfrog_meeting> imadper|Working: 乃碉堡了
<imadper|Working> adam8157: 擦... 你一说邮件,他就知道了...
<imadper|Working> qfrog_meeting: lol
<regis_> admin
<qfrog_meeting> imadper|Working: 乃啊，so young so simple
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥
<imadper|Working> qfrog_meeting: 不是 too young too simple 嘛...
<qfrog_meeting> imadper|Working: 我就不想把公司的跟自己玩儿的东西混起来，乃这个粪蛋
<imadper|Working> qfrog_meeting: 呃... 没人知道你是 gfrog?
<qfrog_meeting> imadper|Working: 这下显然会有人去查了
<qfrog_meeting> imadper|Working: 你妹儿的
<imadper|Working> qfrog_meeting: 这个怎么查...
<adam8157> imadper|Working: 我去回邮件说"gfrog是谁? 难道是你机油?"
 * qfrog_meeting 撤退，不来这channel了。
<imadper|Working> qfrog_meeting: 表呀
<ofan> 竖屏看邮件太爽了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 斗鸡眼
<adam8157> imadper|Working: ...
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥
<palomino|working> 红焖羊肉
<imadper|Working> adam8157: .... 这...
<hamo_want_macair> imadper|Working: sarah为啥被老板骂？她老板不是mermaid么？
 * MeaCulpa emerge拉起来下班
<adam8157> hamo_want_macair: 是tina
 * MeaCulpa 帽帽还有人鱼...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 外斜视
<imadper|Working> adam8157: 这个事情比较奇葩... 是大boss
<imadper|Working> hamo_want_macair: ^^^
<adam8157> imadper|Working: yshao?
<hamo_want_macair> imadper|Working: adam8157 乃们把基蛙气走了..
<imadper|Working> hamo_want_macair: 恩.
<hamo_want_macair> imadper|Working: 我真想看看这个邮件...
<adam8157> hamo_want_macair: 晚上吃啥
<hamo_want_macair> adam8157: 不知道...去食堂吃吧...
<adam8157> hamo_want_macair: 你这追求
<adam8157> huntxu: http://item.feedsky.com/~feedsky/smzdm/~8274893/672361277/6378109/1/item.html
<hamo_want_macair> adam8157: 你吃啥？
<adam8157> huntxu: http://www.smzdm.com/the-rosewill-rowe-rk-9000-series-of-mechanical-keyboard-black-shaft-tea-axis-499599-yuan.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y Rosewill 罗维 RK-9000系列 机械键盘 黑轴/茶轴　499/599元包邮»什么值得买
<hamo_want_macair> adam8157: 这不就我那个么...
<huntxu> adam8157: 你要贊助？
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<adam8157> hamo_want_macair: 嗯, 用着怎样
<huntxu> adam8157: usb只能6鍵無沖
<huntxu> adam8157: 雖然我玩pes最多能同時按五個鍵
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯 极限, ps2 全程无冲
<hamo_want_macair> adam8157: 不错啊
<hamo_want_macair> huntxu: 同时按五键...NB了...
<hamo_want_macair> adam8157: imadper|Working 求偷看关于基蛙那个邮件...
<adam8157> hamo_want_macair: 相当牛 吓得我没敢跟他挑pes
<imadper|Working> huntxu: 就一只手的糊涂徐.... 你的erlang有补全吗?
<ofan> 22寸的点距还是有点大
<hamo_want_macair> huntxu: 胡子还玩erlang?
<mao> 如何查看系统上是不是用的ssd
<mao> 可不可以通过lspci得到
<ofan> mao: dmsg
<ofan> mao: dmesg
<mao> ofan: dmsg会出现什么信息
<ofan> mao: 其实听声音就可以
<mao> ofan: 如果只通过系统工具呢
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥啊 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<imadper|Working> adam8157: 找个地方吃白切鸡去?
<adam8157> imadper|Working: 哪里?
 * bluezd 晚上吃啥啊 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<imadper|Working> adam8157: 自己网上搜... 你只问吃啥了... 我推荐白切鸡呀...
<adam8157> bluezd: ...
<archl> imadper|Working:  吃啊吃啊
<imadper|Working> adam8157: .. 海淀区中关村北大街127号北大博雅国际会议中心1楼 010-82689999 推荐：白切鸡
<imadper|Working> adam8157: 不远吧~
<adam8157> imadper|Working: 远
<adam8157> bluezd: 吃啥/
<adam8157> ?
<archl> adam8157:  你们都买滑板练习好了
<adam8157> archl: 自寻死路啊
<archl> adam8157:  为啥。
<adam8157> archl: 北京这交通
<bluezd> adam8157: 不知道啊，我也愁啊，不过我吃啥都行
<archl> adam8157: 那种2脚分开的
<archl> adam8157_away: 切，滑板的事故概率当然高些，醉酒行人死的概率也高，被汽车撞的概率也高～
<ofan> mao: 用hdparm
<ofan> imadper|Working: 你发的什么
<imadper|Working> ofan: 银行密码
<ofan> imadper|Working: 没钱 你发了有毛用
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: 确实自寻死路
<hiei> 回家吃饭
<ofan> 竖屏看网页
<ofan> 素昂！
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/204626.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y ["invalid byte sequence in UTF-8 . IN gettitle"]
<ofan> kk: 不顾Robots协议？“3B大战”中的360违规了吗？
<kk> ofan, 您的名字是什么？  ㍪ 
<hiei> ㍪
<hiei> 886.
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/204690.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y [图]编程语言叛逃路线_cnBeta 视点观察_cnBeta.COM
<lainme> ofan: 搜狗以前也不遵守的。现在不知道。
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/204618.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y [图]国产技术宅DIY做出可能是史上最丑的变形金刚_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求帮助，关于auto 07软件安装的（这个软件是用来进行非线性分叉分析的） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386296 老师让我在ubuntu上安装auto 07软件，说是用来分析非线性分叉的一个软件，我在网上搜了好久，都是auto cad的。本周要检查的。 求大神帮 …
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Vim :w 关掉屏幕内容停留在终端里了, 怎么解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386301 我在 12.04 上不是这样的啊, 10.10 服务器上遇到这个情况, 请问怎么解决? 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiyinyiyong — 2012-09-06 19:34
<luweitest> test
<kk> luweitest, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<jusss> test too
<luweitest> 关于ubuntu启动光盘进不了终端模式的问题找到答案了
<luweitest> 原来是ubuntu
<luweitest> 的bug
<luweitest> 还好有解决办法。https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/504103
<luweitest> 由此看来ubuntu虽然号称最友好的linux发行版，用户体验还是比较差
<luweitest> 一个新手的感受，老鸟无视
<jusss> 大叔在讲vb,感觉都能睡着
<jusss> Const PI as single = 3.14
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<iugo> 我的03年的笔记本刚安装使用 lunbun, 默认安装了 Chromium, 但是没有 Flash 插件. 新立得中也找不到相关插件, lubuntu 软件中心 找到了插件, 不能放在篮子里, 不能安装, 郁闷了.
<iugo> 求解在 lubuntu 12.04 中安装 Flash 插件.
<zuriaake> ...
<jusss> iugo: 换chrome
<jusss> iugo: adobe不提供flash给chromium
<Yushizi> http://get.adobe.com/cn/flashplayer/
<kk> Yushizi ⇪ t: Adobe - 安装 Adobe Flash Player
<Yushizi> 试试？
<jusss> onlylove: 好安静
<onlylove> jusss: 安静点没事，你看有的频道一天都没一句话
<jusss> onlylove: 想玩水果忍者
<onlylove> jusss: 主要是能聊天的那几个现在都不在
<onlylove> 水果忍者……你找个flash版的吧，要不就弄个android
<onlylove> 今天被要求好好学习怎么写简历了……看来我简历确实有问题了
<jusss> onlylove: flash的不能多点触控，
<jusss> onlylove: 你简历咋写的
<onlylove> 随便找个表格模板填的
<jusss> ...
<iugo> 能同时安装 Chrome 与 Chromium 吗?
<onlylove> 说来也怪，和我用一个表格的同学当时也找到工作了
<jusss> iugo: 能
<iugo> 谢谢. 我曾试着安装 flash 插件, 没成功. 看来只能仰仗内置 flash 的 chrome 了.
<ofan> iugo: 源里有
<xjhv> iugo: 能
<onlylove> flash很难装么？
<ofan> iugo: 03年笔记本....
<jusss> ofan: 小洋马
<ofan> iugo: 够呛啊
<onlylove> 03年的话，应该是sonoma平台
<jusss> ofan: 吃早晨了没
<onlylove> 内存大约256，硬盘大概40
<ofan> iugo: 估计你机器装不了flash
<onlylove> 应该不至于吧，虽说那东西很卡……
<iugo> 内存加了点 768m, 硬盘30g, 不过给lubuntu的只留了8g
<onlylove> 8G……你能再大点不
<onlylove> 你那样划分一个根分区一个大约400的swap
<onlylove> 装好系统以后大概就剩下没多点了吧
<iugo> 呃, 暂时还想为 windows 留一段时间喘气.
<iugo> windows xp 占了20g
<jusss> iugo: 据说arch占用小
<iugo> 我设置了1g swap, 然后全部根分区了.
<jusss> ofan: 小洋马
<onlylove> 老大……你那么点分区还划给swap那么多
<iugo> 尝试了 arch , 然后晕头转向. 很多命令不懂.
<iugo> 呃, 我基本不储存什么东西, 就是几个文档和网站源码.
<iugo> 有个问题, 怎样在聊天室内对某个人说话呢?
<ofan> iugo: tab补全
<iugo> 类似 ofan: iugo: 估计你机器装不了flash 这样
<iugo> ofan: 明白了. 感觉有点麻烦. 幸好咱的用户名都比较短.
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu验证M5方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386303 ubuntu验证M5方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunmini — 2012-09-06 20:13
<mao> ofan: ?
<mao> ofan: 没看明白怎么用hdparm判断是否有ssd
<onlylove> 同问……给自己以后换ssd做准备
<archl> ofan:  ofan啊，给我一个 1.8寸的 ssd吧，国内没有。。。
<archl> imadper:  过来吧。
<imadper> archl: 我擦, 你说什么呢?
<archl> imadper:  过来啊。
<imadper> archl: 去哪儿呀?
<archl> imadper: 过来不？
<imadper> archl: 我现在在东五环外... 你让我去哪儿?
<archl> imadper: 要不我就过去了
<archl> imadper:  :D
<imadper> archl: 我擦. 你这半天说啥呢?
<imadper> archl: ....
<archl> imadper:  纯粹吃香蕉时无聊打字
<imadper> archl: 香蕉的外形和颜色都严重涉黄, 很适合你吃
<archl> imadper:  而且我喜欢绿地
<archl> imadper:  五环之外。我都不知道哪个是环na
<imadper> archl: 地铁图会看不? 找管庄
<archl> imadper: 好远。
<archl> imadper:  算了。我放弃你了。
<imadper> 知道为啥我都不去跟你们面基了吧.... 一是我没钱出去吃饭... 二是太远....
<ofan> mao: man hdparm
<archl> imadper:  你和jyf1987很近
<archl> jyfl987:  周六？
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 有人成功编译desmume 0.9.9吗？i386的！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386306 网上没有编译好的desmume，只好自己编译，但是从svn上面获取的源码我编译不了，make的时候提示好多个函数错误了 Quote: arm_jit.cpp: 在函数‘int OP_STR_IMM_OFF(u32)’中: arm_jit.cpp:3575:42: 错误： …
<iugo1> 我是iugo, 为什么现在无法以iugo的身份登入, 而是iugo1, 当我 /nick iugo 的时候还提示我 iugo已被使用...
<imadper> archl: 可能吧. 不算远
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 早~
<ofan> iugo1: 上一个没有退出
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 早
<iugo1> ...怎么退出呢?
<mao> 找不到该用什么参数...
<jusss> imadper: emacs使用复杂吗？
<imadper> jusss: 一点儿也不
<iugo1>  在聊天室内已经没有 iugo 存在了呀.
<hamo_mac_air> jusss: 不...很简单的...
<ofan> iugo1: /query nickserv help
<jusss> imadper: 比vim还简单？
<imadper> jusss: vim简单? 你会用?
<jusss> imadper: 不会
<imadper> jusss: 你都不会, 怎么能说vim简单....
<jusss> imadper: 哦
<imadper> vim那么复杂的东西....
<jusss> imadper: 我一直使用gedit notepad
<imadper> jusss: 挺好的
<jusss> imadper: 想尝试下不同的东西
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: firefox的插件编写不难, 环境太他妈难配了!
<imadper> jusss: 你写程序?
<jusss> imadper: 不会写程序
<imadper> jusss: 那你用emacs干嘛?
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 你没写过啊？我以为你写过...
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 没有呀...
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 我擦, 那环境. 真不是一般的难配!!!
<jusss> imadper: 只是想知道它长啥样
<imadper> jusss: google emacs picture
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 你用ac-clang.el不?
<ofan> firefox=渣渣
<iugo1> 不知道是不是因为我使用 iugo 在 freenode 建立了一个频道的关系. 我在这里的昵称变成了 iugo1 , 恢复不到 iugo 了. 登出后也不能改昵称...
<jusss> 不纠结点东西感觉很无聊
<imadper> jusss: 去学haskell
<iugo1> 好像 " /msg NickServ identify iugo 密码 " 这样的命令还是没法以 iugo 的身份登入.
<jusss> imadper: 学语言从没学深过，感觉学深一门后，其它也能很快入手，
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 干吗呢？
<imadper> jusss: 不同的语言如果用不同的编程范式, 区别很大.
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: c语言的编译器级别的补全
<hamo_mac_air> iugo1: 你要先ghost把iugo踢掉
<jusss> imadper: 哦
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 这么牛逼？
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: link
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 我擦, 你不知道?!!!!!
<roylez_> adam8157: rh 5.9发布了没？
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 就不给你!
<ofan> iugo1: release
<adam8157> roylez_: 没
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: https://github.com/brianjcj/auto-complete-clang
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 实时/动态 补全
<hamo_mac_air> roylez_: 间谍...
<hamo_mac_air> roylez_: 间谍席
<roylez_> hamo_mac_air: 间谍你妹
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 绝对不比任何ide逊色
<jusss> 没学过链表 结构体
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 我去告诉你boss...让她扣你奖金...
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: lol
<iugo1> 哦, 谢谢. 我试试看.
<imadper> jusss: 好多语言用不到这些东西.
<ofan> imadper: 速度怎么样
<imadper> ofan: 你说补全的速度? 我觉得够用. 但是绝对不是急速那种
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 额...clang...
<imadper> ofan: 不过能接受
<ofan> imadper: 20w+行的c++工程
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 恩, 必须装上clang
<ofan> imadper: 更新速度
<imadper> ofan: 更新是即时的
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: clang是个牛逼的东东...看过...
<adam8157> roylez_: 要到年底才有呢估计
<imadper> ofan: 我只试过内核代码, 补全没问题.
<archl> iugo1:   /msg NickSer identify 'PWD'
<archl> 这里 'PWD' 是密码。
 * jusss 一直是c的门外汉，摸不到门槛
<imadper> ofan: 因为你不是所有的文件都include到一个文件里面去...
<adam8157> hamo_mac_air: roylez_ 困死了, 但是11点有会, 不能去睡觉
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: roylez_ 都是动嘴皮子挣钱的高富帅...
<archl> adam8157强心针
<adam8157> archl: 周六要面谁?
<archl> adam8157 jyfl987
<archl> adam8157 明天如果可以见 Destine
<iugo> ok, 我 ghost 了自己, 然后改了名字.
<imadper> adam8157: 睡一会儿, 然后起来开会?
<adam8157> imadper: 已经睡了一会儿了
<ofan> imadper: 跨文件的?
<imadper> adam8157: gaoji...
<imadper> ofan: 你include过来的就可以
<ofan> imadper: 项目怎么识别
<imadper> ofan: no idea
<imadper> ofan: 没写过项目
<imadper> ofan: 如果hello world算是项目的话, 那么项目的补全也可以
<iugo> 然后我在别的聊天室变成了 iugo1 . 我无语了.
<adam8157> archl: 去哪见jyf?
<imadper> iugo: 用一个客户端, 登陆多个房间. 而不是开多个客户端.
<archl> adam8157问他才行
<ofan> imadper: 需要build的,多模块,之间有依赖
<archl> iugo:  ...
<archl> iugo:  用 /j #**\
<ofan> 主要是速度
<imadper> ofan: 我只知道内核可以正常补全... 别的不知道....
<jusss> ofan: 有啥是用非java开发的手机软件？
<imadper> ofan: 这么gaoji的东西, 你得问hamo
<ofan> jusss: 塞班
<imadper> jusss: webos
<adam8157> hamo_mac_air: roylez_ http://i.imgur.com/wnN9Z.jpg
<iugo> imadper: 我只用一个 pidgin 了.
<imadper> jusss: wm
<imadper> iugo: gaoji....
<jusss> imadper: 那他们都分别用啥开发？
<imadper> jusss: webos js+css+html
<imadper> jusss: wm 用c/c++
<imadper> jusss: wp7用c#或者c++/c
<iugo> archl: 谢谢. 我终于明白了.
<imadper> jusss: java可以用ndk
 * adam8157 心情不好的时候就想吃甜食
<jusss> imadper: 塞班呢？
<imadper> jusss: c++
<imadper> adam8157: 你换成这个字体, 以后给别人发邮件, 都是用屏幕截图发过去.
<jusss> imadper: 写wm的手机软件复杂吗？
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 字体不错...
<ofan> 甜翔?
<imadper> jusss: no idea
<imadper> jusss: 我没写过呀...
<imadper> ofan: 这东西也有?
<hamo_mac_air> ofan: 口味真重...
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 翔外面刷糖浆嘛
<iugo> 我很满足地低级了.
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: ......................................
 * imadper 你们正常点儿... 
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 是不是顿时绝对嘴里味道怪怪的？
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 突然就想起你来了....
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 。。。
<adam8157> hamo_mac_air: 粘牙不?
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 尼玛..
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 没吃过...你不是心情不好的时候就...
<imadper> adam8157: 我保证, 你刚问 hamo的时候, hamo用力的用舌头舔牙根来的
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 尼玛...
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 又被我说中了...
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: hvga是多少呀?
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: hvga? 分辨率？
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 恩
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 480*320
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: half-vga
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 那么低...
<zhpeng> adam8157: i'm back
<zhpeng> kk: fuck you
<zhpeng> kk: fuck you again
<adam8157> zhpeng: ...
<iugo> I'm back
<kk> zhpeng, 当你在侮辱我，你侮辱你自己。  ㍭ 
<archl> 等等。什么是 用 java 开发的！！
<archl> 我真的不清楚。
<adam8157> 小k牛了
<zhpeng> kk: give me a blow job
<jusss> blow...
<imadper> zhpeng: 你被妹子t了?
<imadper> zhpeng: 一来就欺负kk干嘛..
<adam8157> imadper: 估计是
<CyrusYzGTt> kk的智能已經是 進化了。。
<zhpeng> imadper: 刚才在gmail里调戏完adam 之后神清气爽，突然想起来还有irc可以调戏
<CyrusYzGTt> 不過還是比不過大小眼
<adam8157> ...
<imadper> zhpeng: adam8157 怎么调戏?
<imadper> zhpeng: 你好这口儿?
<zhpeng> adam8157, imadper 看python去了
<imadper> zhpeng: 你也够重口的...
<imadper> zhpeng: 去吧...
<zhpeng> imadper:  我:  Hei  Adam:  .  我:  夜深了，想不到菁菁姑娘这么晚还不睡  Adam:  擦...
<imadper> zhpeng: 菁菁姑娘.... adam8157...
<imadper> zhpeng: 你重口!
<ofan> zhpeng: 被妹子t蛋蛋了?
<zhpeng> imadper: 以后要叫蛋蛋姑娘
<zhpeng> 我下了，看书去
<imadper> zhpeng: 你不怕阿蛋t你?
<zhpeng> imadper: 哥们儿自己退。。。
<imadper> zhpeng: gaoji
<imadper> 找[
<imadper> zhpeng: 你上来之后, 做了两件事. 骂kk, 调戏adam, 然后你就走了....
<adam8157> imadper: zhpeng 擦...
<imadper> zhpeng: 果断是你被妹子t了
<imadper> adam8157: ....
<zhpeng> 看书去了
<zhpeng> 退了。。
<imadper> bye...
 * hamo_mac_air 菁菁菇凉是谁？
<ofan> hamo_mac_air: 就是色大象
<ofan> hamo_mac_air: 的老婆
<zhpeng> hamo_mac_air: adam8157 就是我的菁菁姑娘
<zhpeng> hamo_mac_air: 你们也可以叫他蛋蛋菇娘
<adam8157> zhpeng: 我擦...
<imadper> adam8157: 你怎么了?  lol
<adam8157> imadper: 我不知道, 我今天心情极其低落, 懒得踢..
<ofan> imadper: 他在擦
<ofan> adam8157: 每个月都有那么几天
<adam8157> ofan: 也许吧
<iugo> ...原来 IRC 频道每天聊这个的多一些.
<imadper> adam8157: 不是吧, 今天看你鼓捣你的显示器的时候还没低落呢?
<adam8157> imadper: 这周都很低落
<ofan> adam8157: 那你这有点长了
<ofan> 很多时候是内分泌问题
<imadper> adam8157: 明天去找人换个显示器, 能竖起来的那种.
<imadper> adam8157: 外接两个显示器, 一个横着, 一个竖着. 很爽的
<zhpeng> 我才叫低落，我人生除了低谷就是海沟
<imadper> adam8157: 多显示器支持的很好. 我现在就在用
<zhpeng> 一坑更比一坑深
<adam8157> imadper: 你有俩显示器?
<imadper> adam8157: 笔记本一个, 还有一个外置的呀
<imadper> adam8157: 现在哪儿还有程序员只用一个显示器的?
<adam8157> imadper: 我有九个tag(桌面) 所以还好
<imadper> adam8157: 得了, 差远了...
 * adam8157 sigh
<imadper> adam8157: 我也有多个frame. 都不如两个显示器, 一个开vim, 一个看网页查资料看bug爽
<hamo_mac_air> zhpeng: 你有大咪咪啊...
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: sarah到底是不是有男朋友了?
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 你看上了？
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 不是你看上了吗?
<zhpeng> sarah太瘦了。。。
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 我想说, 你要是看上了, 人家又没男朋友的话, 你就过来呗
<imadper> zhpeng: 问题不光是瘦吧...
<hamo_mac_air> imadper:
<hamo_mac_air> zhpeng: imadper ...
<hamo_mac_air> zhpeng: imadper 乃们！
<zhpeng> imadper: 问题在哪
<imadper> zhpeng: 不过配个hamo还是绰绰有余的
<zhpeng> hamo_mac_air: 加油，不过我怎么记得有啊
<imadper> zhpeng: 在这儿公开说女生的缺点不好吧...
<iugo> 囗囗囗囗 bot
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 你又没见过我...
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 见过照片
<zhpeng> imadper: 我爱丰满点的，有人喜欢瘦的，这只说明你也爱大咪咪所以你才会说我说别人的那是缺点
<hamo_mac_air> zhpeng: 别听色大象胡说！
<zhpeng> imadper: 你爱大咪咪，你暴露了
<zhpeng> 退了，看python
<ofan> Reminder: Win $15,000 in the Appcelerator Mobile Developer Challenge!
<iugo> kk: 这是bot?
<imadper> zhpeng: 不, 我不喜欢大的...
<ofan> wow
<zhpeng> 再不看 就睡觉了
<ofan> openshit 在搞活动哦
<kk> iugo, 什么样的僵尸是什么？  ㍮ 
<archl> ofan:  什么活动
<hamo_mac_air> ofan: 啥活动？
<ofan> Red Hat's OpenShift Newsletter - September 2012: Mobile Development Challenge, Weekly Tips and Tricks, and more
<iugo> kk: 果然是bot呀, 还会报时的. 我也想要一个.
<hamo_mac_air> ofan: 现场活动么？
<iugo> 我用 openshift 只搞免费的.
<ofan> http://appcelerator.challengepost.com/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Appcelerator Mobile Dev Challenge
<iugo> 啊, kk 不是 bot 吗... 有点乱.
<ofan> 为毛发邮件的是rh员工?
<hamo_mac_air> ofan: 可以搞一个... 骗RH个手机用用也行...
<ofan> hamo_mac_air: 出息
<hamo_mac_air> ofan: ...
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 怎么弄手机? 正好我没手机用了....
<ofan> hamo_mac_air: 参加吧,赢了$15k 就能买air了
<hamo_mac_air> ofan: 15K美刀？
<ofan> hamo_mac_air: 不是美刀难道是翔?
<hamo_mac_air> ofan: ...
<hamo_mac_air> ofan: 翔你妹...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 胖叔, bzr和hg好用不?
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 看呕饭发的link
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: git好用...
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 看了, 英文的, 看不懂
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: ...
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: lol
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 壕莫装
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 我就是没找到, 给啥手机开发...
<ofan> 擦 还有24天
<imadper> adam8157: 做好准备...
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 去参加这个比赛吧...
<adam8157> imadper: hamo_mac_air 我锻炼去了, 希望分泌点激素振奋下
<zhpeng> adam8157: 不错的习惯，我也每天锻炼
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 建议撸一管
<imadper> adam8157: 两头起试试看
 * hamo_mac_air 完了，要被踢了...
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 不会的
<ofan> 睡前撸一管
<ofan> 一天精神爽
<imadper> ofan: 呃, 你好习惯~
 * hamo_mac_air 我真是看着分泌激素说的...
<imadper> ofan: 不愧是色狒狒~
<hamo_mac_air> ofan: ...
<ofan> 这是色大象告诉我的
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 听歌不?
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 我得考虑下... 是不是重口的？
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 去你妹的!
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: <时光倒流二十年> 去听吧
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 我是怕你给我发重口的
<zhpeng> scriptkid@2001:da8:5000:4461:226:22ff:fec7:e13a 好骚的地址
<ofan> imadper: "去你妹的!" ?  歌名不错
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 多撸上有个歌曲分享的圈子...我分享了两首歌...还不错
<ofan> imadper: 色大象还要伴随着音乐的节奏做睡前锻炼么?
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 表示perl什么都没跳...
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: c＋＋ -> 汇编 工资涨两倍，汇编 -> 嵌入式 工资涨两倍，嵌入式 -> 点焊工 工资涨两倍。点焊工威武
<imadper> ofan: http://images.travelpod.com/tw_slides/ta00/e5f/a76/a-big-fat-toad-kuala-lumpur.jpg
<ofan> imadper: SFW ?
<imadper> ofan: 说中问
<imadper> 中文
<iugo> 我需要个 irc bot 来记录聊天记录呀.
<ofan> iugo: /topic
<iugo> 我想记录某一聊天室的记录.
<iugo> 但 irclogs.ubuntu.com 只有 ubuntu 的聊天室.
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 这电焊工是c++的8倍，还真是V587了呢...
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 你会电焊不?
<iugo> 我会电焊.
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 不会...不过会用烙铁算不?
 * adam8157 看来还是嵌入式的本行有钱途
<ofan> iugo: 客户端可以log
<ofan> adam8157: EE+SE 有前途
 * ofan 闪人
<roylez_> adam8157: 我的帽子呢？
<roylez_> adam8157: 我的光环呢？
<adam8157> roylez_: 赐予你力量
<roylez_> hamo_mac_air: 黑毛君
<hamo_mac_air> roylez_: 牛席
<hamo_mac_air> roylez_: 表达一下踢的好的心情
<adam8157> ...
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: lol
 * adam8157 今天真是sui...
<hamo_mac_air> ada adam8157
 * hamo_mac_air momo adam8157
<roylez_> adam8157: 被肥婆睡了？
<iugo> 我告诉同学们可以通过 IRC 来找我提问, 但是当我不在线的时候收不到他们的提问. 等我上线了也无法看到.
<jusss> iugo: mail or memoserv
<adam8157> roylez_: 低落
 * hamo_mac_air 往死了momo adam8157
<roylez_> adam8157: 我今天6个小时的会啊。天地良心啊
<adam8157> roylez_: hamo_mac_air 俯卧撑去...
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 你要学主席的乐观心态...
<shuiyoushui> 大家好新人来报道
<hamo_mac_air> iugo: 老师？
<shuiyoushui> 我?
<shuiyoushui> 不是啊
<iugo> hamo_mac_air: 小学
<shuiyoushui> 什么呀
<shuiyoushui> 你们在说啥
<hamo_mac_air> iugo: 小学生都开始用irc了。。。
<shuiyoushui> 毛线啊
<shuiyoushui> 我大学了
<hamo_mac_air> shuiyoushui: 。。。看前面的名字...
<shuiyoushui> 虽然学的是心理学....
<iugo> jusss: mail 能保存记录?
<roylez_> 大学生在这里是小盆宇
<shuiyoushui> 我这没有显示啊
 * hamo_mac_air 拜gaoji学的P.h.D
<shuiyoushui> 哪显示了
<iugo> hamo_mac_air: 呃, 小学生也喜欢方便的工具嘛.
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu12.04 卸载Unity安装Gnome的一点注意事项 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386314 注意不要删除了unity-greeter，否则会进不去登录界面 如果不幸删掉了，可以装上去：界面停在显示英文的地方的时候，alt+f1，登录,sudo apt-get install unity-greeter,如果不好使，没关系，试试装gn …
<jusss> iugo: 你没用过mail?
<roylez_> hamo_mac_air: 每次周四晚上开会就懒得洗澡了
<roylez_> hamo_mac_air: 一整晚的会
<jusss> roylez_: hamo_mac_air ,想入手一600左右的能刷cm的手机，求推荐
<roylez_> jusss: 不懂，送我一台我就替你看
<iugo> 看了 MemoServ Help , 还是不知道语法/
<hamo_mac_air> roylez_: 6小时开到几点？
<iugo> 想了想, 还是论坛的方式适合我.
<hamo_mac_air> iugo: 建议邮件吧...
<roylez_> hamo_mac_air: 8点到12点
<iugo> jusss: 噢, 我理解错了. 我还以为 IRC 的一种特殊功能是 mail
<roylez_> hamo_mac_air: 早上4点到5点，下午3点到4点，晚上8点到12点
<iugo> hamo_mac_air: 嗯. 我本意是不同科目的老师与学生组成一个频道, 学生们可以提问, 也可以互相帮助.
<iugo> 老师在必要时给出指点.
<hamo_mac_air> iugo: 如果他们会用邮件的话，不如搞个邮件列表...
<jusss> 邮件列表+1
<jusss> iugo: 话说小学生需要到和老师讨论问题？
 * jusss 上小学一直都是老师讲啥就挺啥，很少提问过。。。
<archl> iugo: 造个 wiki和 irc混合体，然后直接添加。
<iugo> jusss: 我觉得现在的小学生在学校主要目的不是学习, 而是"玩". 小学教育的课程对现在的孩子并不是什么困难的任务, 孩子有大量空余时间.
<superTJDS> 大家好
<hamo_mac_air> kk: 上场
<kk> superTJDS, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<hamo_mac_air> kk: 乖
<iugo> 比如我认识的一位女孩子, 和我说的最多的不是学习问题, 而是怎样与男生保持不远不近的距离.
<iugo> 呃, 老师的课下任务很重的.
<hamo_mac_air> iugo: 额，现在的小学生都开始关心这个了？
<iugo> 我一直觉得能影响学生课下文化的老师很牛.
<jusss> iugo: 你几岁了
 * hamo_mac_air 我悲惨的小学生活啊！
<iugo> 24.
<jusss> iugo: 老师？
<iugo> hamo_mac_air: 以前的学生也有吧. 可能是以前更缺乏关心.
<iugo> jusss: 嗯, 毕业一年了.
<savr> niihow, any java developers looking for work?
<Bing> hello
<hamo_mac_air> iugo: 说实话，以前确实想过，不过那时候的孩子根本不会想着把这个跟老师去讨论的...基本就是同学间下面搞...
<hamo_mac_air> iugo: 现在的孩子们太牛了...
<kk> Bing, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<Bing> 呵呵
<Bing> 第一次用IRC
<Bing> 以后有问题还要靠大家
<iugo> hamo_mac_air: 可能是我长得比较小, 而且并没有多大权利管他们, 他们才什么话都愿意和我说吧.
<iugo> Bing: IP v6, 教育网?
<zhpeng> whois Bing
<Bing> 啊，呵呵，新手
<hamo_mac_air> iugo: 也许...不过说实话，小时候遇到个好老师真的特别关键...可能性格和做事的方法就被这人决定了...
<\rs> iugo: 小學教師？
<iugo> 我愿意尝试 邮件列表.
<adam8157> hamo_mac_air: 锻炼完了 坐等开会 roylez_
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: linda?
<roylez_> adam8157: linda??
<iugo> 嗯, 现在有很多好老师的.
<hamo_mac_air> roylez_: 就阿蛋那个美女boss...
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 推荐个歌给你...
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 美丽心情...
<hamo_mac_air> roylez_: 乃听没？
<adam8157> hamo_mac_air: roylez_ 嗯, RH所有kernel dev的manager
<roylez_> hamo_mac_air: 我爸刚弄死他
<hamo_mac_air> roylez_: ...
<hamo_mac_air> roylez_: 你也就听听这种...
<iugo> 嗯
<roylez_> iugo: 你倒是嗯的是个时候
<hamo_mac_air> roylez_: 万人合唱那个你看没？
<roylez_> hamo_mac_air: 看了
<hamo_mac_air> roylez_: 弹幕屌爆了
<roylez_> hamo_mac_air: 不如热血男儿拉风
<hamo_mac_air> roylez_: aha?求分享...
<hamo_mac_air> roylez_: 空耳不算...那个太鼓达人太牛了。。。
<roylez_> hamo_mac_air: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac65603
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 热血男儿无敌凉快 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez_> hamo_mac_air: 渣
<adam8157> roylez_: 你收藏了吧
<roylez_> hamo_mac_air: 你给我颤抖吧
<roylez_> adam8157: google现搜
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 看来你也看过。。。
 * hamo_mac_air 一定又是gaoji视频...
<roylez_> hamo_mac_air: 看这个版本 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac175832
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【现场】热血男儿无敌凉快 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez_> hamo_mac_air: 现场版的
<roylez_> adam8157: 最近渣浪视频好卡
<hamo_mac_air> roylez_: 一直粉卡
 * hamo_mac_air 卧槽！
<adam8157> hamo_mac_air: lol
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 这要有一个人搞错了...
<adam8157> hamo_mac_air: 看得现场版?
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 先看mv过渡一下
<roylez_> hamo_mac_air: 底下女人拿望远镜看这呢
<jusss> 买手机不知道在哪买
<hamo_mac_air> jusss: 渣东
<roylez_> jusss: 渣宝
<zhpeng> shuijiao
<zhpeng> 睡觉了
<adam8157> zhpeng: 老子困死了, 刚开始开会
 * hamo_mac_air 卧槽！我要分享到多撸上去！
<roylez_> jusss: 淘渣
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 你真重口...
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 技术啊
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 这绝对是技术
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 就是重口, 别掩饰了
<roylez_> hamo_mac_air: 日本技术，全球领先
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 看来你也看过了...
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 看了一眼. 没你重口
 * hamo_mac_air 卧槽！现场版还这么多萌妹纸。。。这不科学啊！
<jusss> roylez_: 淘宝据说水很深，你在淘宝给俺找个zte v880吧
<jusss> hamo_mac_air: 渣东没v880了
<hamo_mac_air> jusss: 渣逊呢？
<jusss> hamo_mac_air: 渣逊有，但是好几个商家报价都不一样，
<hamo_mac_air> jusss: 最高多少？差多少？
<jusss> hamo_mac_air: 最高999,最低490
<roylez_> jusss: http://www.smzdm.com/huawei-huawei-g330d-u8825d-android-android-smart-phone-dual-sim-dual-standby-4-inch-ips-dual-core-959-available-10-yuan-coupons-actually-paid-949-yuan.html
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: HUAWEI 华为 G330D U8825D Android安卓智能手机（双卡双待、4寸IPS、双核）　959元（可用10元券，实付949元包邮）»什么值得买
<hamo_mac_air> jusss: 差这么多。。。
<jusss> hamo_mac_air: 亚马逊自己的报价656
 * imadper 900这个价位, 绝对可以买双核了
<robots> 各位晚上好
<imadper> robots: 早
<robots> 我可以文个我问题么？
<imadper> ... 好好说话...
<xjhv> v880 太旧了
<xjhv> 建议买新机器
<robots> 我的archlinux的时间一开机就会变成 欧洲-伦敦的时间
 * adam8157 nnnd, linda哪里去了
<robots> 不知道怎么回事？
<imadper> robots: remove hwclock
<imadper> robots: aslo, you should use localtime if you have a windows.
<robots> 我没有windows
<robots> 只有一个arch
<imadper> robots: then no idea about that issue.
<adam8157> roylez_: 你不用n9要改用啥
<imadper> robots: try to post this issue to bbs.arch.com
<imadper> robots: bbs.archlinux.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Arch Linux Forums (@ archlinux.org)
<robots> 俄额.....
<hamo_mac_air> roylez_:  要换机？
<jusss> robots: 装gnome
<hamo_mac_air> roylez_:  n9打包快递过来...
<roylez_> adam8157: 等我离开上海去别的地方的时候去找移动弄台合约机...
<robots> 这里问题解决快阿
<adam8157> roylez_: 啥时候来帝都
<robots> 我的是gnome-shell
<roylez_> adam8157: 看公司报不报销决定弄多少钱的
<hamo_mac_air> roylez_: 来帝都吧...帝都基友多
<imadper> roylez_: 主席不混魔都了?
<roylez_> adam8157: 不清楚了
<roylez_> imadper: 反正买不起房，在哪里混不是个混
<imadper> roylez_: 去深圳混, 就能买得起房子了
<jusss> roylez_: 你是移动用户?
<roylez_> jusss: .
<roylez_> 联通太黑了
<roylez_> imadper: 深圳不去
<hamo_mac_air> roylez_: 都黑...
 * hamo_mac_air 碎叫...
<ofan> hamo_mac_air: 自己睡?
<archl> roylez_ 主席就找大城市，找到了说买不起房。。。
 * hamo_mac_air 每天关注访问量...
<hamo_mac_air> ofan: 必然啊...
<iugo> 晚安
<ofan> hamo_mac_air: 多寂寞呀
<hamo_mac_air> ofan: ...
<hamo_mac_air> ofan: 木有妹纸。。。
<ofan> hamo_mac_air: 找色大象一起
<hamo_mac_air> ofan: 滚粗！我就知道后面没好话...
<ofan> hamo_mac_air: 色大象有
<ofan> 妹之
<ofan> imadper: 怎么不把你妹之叫这里来
 * pityonline 我的网络可能被入侵或被劫持了，IP 变成了一家北京某公司的 IP。
<alvin_rxg> :D
<\rs> hamo: 網址？
<hamo> \rs aha?啥？
<knownbad> 测试
<kk> knownbad, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<hamo> roylez_ bootstrap-sass那货生了
<roylez_> hamo: ...
<roylez_> hamo: 现场版看了没？
<\rs> hamo: 我需要 ruby bootstrap-stylus
<hamo> roylez_ 必须看了
<roylez_> hamo: 爽否？
<hamo> \rs 这啥？
<hamo> roylez_ 太技术了..
<roylez_> hamo: sass  less   stylus ...
<roylez_> hamo: stylus 写法最简单，但是周边的库最少
<hamo> roylez_ 呃...还有这么多这个东西，人们真蛋痛
<pityonline> 怎么还能有劫持 IP 这种事儿？那家公司劫持了我的 IP，搞得我上不了 Twitter 了
<hamo> roylez_ less还有js版的，引用less然后在浏览器端编译..
<jusss> pityonline: 你的ip是静态的?
<\rs> hamo: 最近要學rails，覺得這個最好
<GDRookit> 新人
<hamo> \rs rails的话，不是都绑起来了么？你去gem那里搜搜，没有的话估计只能自己搞了
<\rs> hamo: 配套的兩個是 jade coffeescript
<hamo> coffeescript是js的啊..跟css无关
<pityonline> jusss: 不是，但也不该是那公司的 ip，我离那公司几公里呢
<pityonline> 算了，睡觉，明天估计那人就不那么无聊了
<jusss> 还有人没
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 在没
<savr> niihow, any java developers looking for work?
 * adam8157 PS, We Red Hat is hiring hibernate engineer
<savr> hi adam8157
<adam8157> savr: hehe, hi
<savr> adam8157: you could also recommend some applicants to me
<adam8157> savr: seems none of my friends is java-dev..
<savr> you need more friends
<adam8157> :D
<savr> btw, we > are
<savr> i > am
<savr> he > is
<adam8157> savr: oh, mistake
<adam8157> savr: you works for a java co. in Beijing?
<savr> no
<savr> just working on a java project
<savr> happy to hire someone who wants to visit family and have a job
<savr> flexible hours
<adam8157> savr: in Beijing?
<savr> anywhere
<adam8157> savr: cool..
<savr> require chinese
<savr> and familiar with java, spring, hibernate, maven
<adam8157> savr: hmm, maybe a friend of mine have interest, do you have JD?
<adam8157> savr: he is a java developer working for state-street
<savr> JD = java developer?
<savr> or job description?
<savr> lol
<adam8157> savr: job description :)
<savr> adam8157: >/msg ?
<savr> :D
<savr> anyone else interested?
<Pwnna> ew. java
<savr> I know :(
<savr> I never learned java
<savr> java has a lot of pluses
<savr> which is why it is used
<Pwnna> ..
<Pwnna> i'm not familiar of anything about java that's good
<Pwnna> granted i know that shit fairly well
<Pwnna> though it is better than cpp
<savr> java is usually used for other reason than the language
<savr> Pwnna: looking for an extra job?
<Pwnna> No.
<Pwnna> I have a full time job, being a student.
<Pwnna> and then i'm doing other stuff on the side.
<Pwnna> java is usually used because the existing code used java
<savr> Pwnna: yes and the existing code has pluses over a new start
<savr> exactly the situation this job has
<savr> Pwnna: I'm hiring even for a few hours per week
<Pwnna> i'm in Canada.
<Pwnna> and besides, how can oyu even trust me
<Pwnna> i'm just some random guy on an IRC chatroom
<savr> same way I trust previous people I hired from this channel
<Pwnna> ..
<Pwnna> god damnit i hate CSS
<jyf1987> 买了个linode 开了个minetest server
<piggybox> hoho Kindle fire HD
<gebjgd> piggybox: 那个没有nexus 7好
<ofan> gebjgd: cpu不错
<kk>  06:10
<widon> 轻量级桌面除了xfce还有什么啊
<sulit> 早上好，鸟儿们
#ubuntu-cn 2012-09-07
<ghast> 早安
<MeaCulpa> .
<SpammerM> .
<cfy> 谁有dropbox?
<cfy> 给注册链接
<stardiviner> linux下有什么语音输入的软件么?
<SpammerM> cfy: https://dropbox.com
<kk> SpammerM,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<cfy> SpammerM: ....
<cfy> SpammerM: 不是点分享链接,可以帮别人加容量么..
<SpammerM> cfy: 我的容量都满了……
<cfy> SpammerM: ....多大了?
<SpammerM> cfy: Total space earned 17.38GB
<cfy> SpammerM: ..
<SpammerM> cfy: 怎么了？
<cfy> SpammerM: 没啥
<void1> 这要参加多少活动才能到那么大的容量啊
<cfy> 推荐www.box.com网盘,可以直接用davfs挂载, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202761
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: [howto] Mount your Box.Net account using WebDAV - Ubuntu Forums
<Bing> 还有人用QQ么？
<imadper> adam8157_away: 蛤蛤蛤~~~
<imadper> adam8157_away: 你弱爆了!!!
<Bing> pidginQQ 不能用了
<imadper> ofan: 竖屏显示器挺好的
<imadper> ofan: 不过我这个是16:9的, 感觉略窄...
<xjhv> MeaCulpa: 请教几个问题
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 早, 胖叔
<imadper> roylez_: 早, 尾席
<cfy> imadper: 乃来啦
<roylez_> imadper: 渣早
<cfy> roylez_: 求加入dooloo
<imadper> roylez: 主席....
<roylez_> cfy: 自己注册
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 来了. 我把显示器竖起来了...
<cfy> roylez_: 不是说这个加入....
<cfy> imadper: gaoji............
<roylez_> cfy: 交入伙费5000
<cfy> roylez_: 算了........ 我还是找点别的事别的干吧,太贵了... cc imadper
<roylez_> cfy: .
<imadper> roylez_: 主席, 我要是写个firefox的一键分享当前页面的插件, 能不能不交费用, 直接入伙?
<roylez_> imadper: 可以考虑...
<cfy> roylez_: 那我去写个safari的?
<MeaCulpa> xjhv: ?
<imadper> cfy: 你去写个w3m的
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛，一大早就忙死
<cfy> imadper: 我都不用w3m....
<cfy> imadper: 我还是写opera的好了
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 好吧... opera的好写... 真心好写...
<imadper> cfy: ee一行就搞定了
<cfy> imadper: ......
<imadper> cfy: firefox的, 光是配置开发环境就好久...
<cfy> imadper: ...
<MeaCulpa> xjhv: 啥
<xjhv> MeaCulpa: 执行 -avuDN
<xjhv> MeaCulpa: 有什么办法升级真正的高版本
<xjhv> MeaCulpa: 每次我都得 -pv 去选择
<xjhv> MeaCulpa: 不然老是，比如已经装了，3.5.1，居然要升级成 3.5.1-r1
<MeaCulpa> ??
<MeaCulpa> 3.5.1-r1 > 3.5.1
<stardiviner> 请问这里用 . 来访问结构体成员哪里错了? https://gist.github.com/3662370
<MeaCulpa> 3.5.1-rc1 < 3.5.1
<pityonline> cfy: 还要 dropbox 分享链接吗？
<cfy> pityonline: 要
<imadper> stardiviner: 你的赋值语句有问题
<stardiviner> imadper: 怎么说?
<xjhv> MeaCulpa: 我觉得这明明是往旧版升
<MeaCulpa> xjhv: Revision > Release > Release Candidate > Beta > Alpha
<pityonline> cfy: 稍等
<imadper> stardiviner: 放到main函数里面
<roylez_> cfy: safari有插件么，你死一边去
<cfy> pityonline: okay
<cfy> roylez_: 废话有
<MeaCulpa> xjhv: 英语如此，吾等没的揣测
<cfy> roylez_: 渣席
<roylez_> cfy: 那你得给我买一台macbook pro做测试用
<pityonline> cfy: http://db.tt/PZkuw3f1
<kk> pityonline,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<stardiviner> imadper: 为啥必须放在main里啊?
<cfy> roylez_: 不用,我测试通过就行 lol
<pityonline> cfy: 看看是否可以
<MeaCulpa> xjhv: 用eix一看就知道了
<cfy> roylez_: win也能跑safari
<roylez_> cfy: win的测试不准
<imadper> stardiviner: 不然, 汇编的入口在哪里?
<cfy> roylez_: 那我转opera
<xjhv> MeaCulpa: 等俺 -pv 一下找些例子出来
<roylez_> cfy: ..
 * MeaCulpa Safari 自称Worlds Fastest Broeser
<cfy> pityonline: 注册好了
<pityonline> cfy: 好快
<cfy> pityonline: 等下..
<cfy> pityonline: 估计没用.........我好像以前注册过..
<stardiviner> imadper: 汇编的入口? 不太懂, 难解释么? 不难的话, 能稍微解释下么?
<imadper> stardiviner: .....
<pityonline> cfy: 哦，那没关系，你直接登录帐户就可以了
<imadper> stardiviner: 初学的话, 最好当成规则记住.
<imadper> stardiviner: 你的程序从哪里执行, 是需要一个入口的
<imadper> stardiviner: 况且, 本身c也不允许你现在这样写.
<stardiviner> imadper: 一般不是从main开始么?
<stardiviner> 好吧, 先当规范记住吧
<imadper> stardiviner: 那你的赋值语句什么时候执行呀? 他在main函数外面
<cfy> roylez_: 我写个emacs插件行么?
<roylez_> cfy: 那死远点...
<luweitest> ubuntu终端下怎么找帮助，除了info，man这种针对特定命令的
<byNcz> 哈罗  大家早上好
<cfy> roylez_: binary的咋样?
<imadper> cfy: 写吧... 谁平时用emacs上网... 然后还看着看着要分享到 dooloo上面?
<cfy> imadper: 不是啊,比如irc聊天的时候,突然想分享下....
<Bing> 现在怎么用QQ。。。
<pityonline> 其实 dropbox 涨容量也不太难，保持把相机卡用 dropbox 往电脑里导就行了
<luweitest> 怎么针对要做的任务来找到相应的命令
<imadper> Bing: 半年不登陆qq了
<Bing> 。。。。。。。
<cfy> pityonline: www.box.com可以直接davfs挂载,这个不错
<Bing> 好吧
<xjhv> MeaCulpa: [ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libmpeg2-0.5.1-r1 [0.5.1]
<Bing> 有解决方法么....
<imadper> cfy: ... 何必嘞... 你自己总是要打开哪个网页看看是啥, 然后才分享的吧?
<Bing> 额还是要用QQ....方便聊天
<MeaCulpa> xjhv: 0.5.1-r1 > 0.5.1, 所以是U, 没错阿
<xjhv> MeaCulpa: 这样是往新版升？
<MeaCulpa> xjhv: 对
<xjhv> MeaCulpa: 我操阿
<cfy> imadper: 传的时候可以方便嘛
<MeaCulpa> [ebuild  U]
<imadper> cfy: 那你写吧...  加油...
<xjhv> MeaCulpa: 带个 r，不是测试版吗？
<MeaCulpa> [ebuild  U] 就是Update
<cfy> imadper: 额....我以为你说www.box.com呢...
<MeaCulpa> xjhv: ？ 谁和你说是测试版的？
<xjhv> MeaCulpa: 还是说这个 r 是修订版？
<MeaCulpa> xjhv: wiki Revision
<imadper> xjhv: 要是这样说, roylez也是测试版的主席了?
<MeaCulpa> xjhv: 修订，翻译的好
<cfy> imadper: 写个插件值5000? cc roylez_
<xjhv> MeaCulpa: 俺顾名思义
<MeaCulpa> xjhv: Revision > Release > Release Candidate > Beta > Alpha
<xjhv> MeaCulpa: 好，那就没问题了，不然蛋疼死俺了，每次升级都得手动挑版本
<xjhv> MeaCulpa: 谢谢
<MeaCulpa> xjhv: 后三个才能被俗称“测试版”
<cfy> 只见过release和revision........
<imadper> cfy: 还有preview
<xjhv> 俺是 rc 用多了，看到r就以为是测试版
<xjhv> 娘地
<cfy> roylez_: 能套现么? cc imadper
<\rs> imadper: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circular_buffer # Optimized POSIX Implementation 裏的 mmap 是怎麼用的？
<kk> \rs ⇪ t: Circular buffer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<imadper> \rs: 我看看
<roylez_> cfy: 套你妹
<imadper> \rs: 我擦, MAP_FIXED...
<MeaCulpa> xjhv: 时间顺序应该是 低版本Release - 低版本Revision - 高版本Release Candidate － 高版本Beta － 高版本Alpha - 9999
<imadper> \rs: 你多等会儿, 我得从头开始看
<MeaCulpa> xjhv: 但其实只有在一个版本里的比较才有意义
<\rs> imadper: 嗯不急的
<huntxu> imadper: 借你的vps給我
<huntxu> imadper: ssh就行
<xjhv> MeaCulpa: 只要搞懂r是修订俺就能接受了
<cfy> imadper: 买亏了.....ofan的vpn还没有别人借我的快..
<huntxu> imadper: 到公司之後死活登不上去，連管理的界面面都打不開...
<xjhv> MeaCulpa: 不然真傻逼了
<luweitest>  apropos
<xjhv> MeaCulpa: 用上 gcc-4.7.1 了吗
<tenzu> 黑毛竟然不在
<tenzu> huntxu: 明天我去帝都, 你看靠谱么?
<huntxu> tenzu: 明天我大學室友來~
<huntxu> tenzu: 就是去天津的那個
<tenzu> huntxu: 然后?
<huntxu> tenzu: 加上他gf也是我們同班同學出差到北京
<huntxu> tenzu: 然後顯然我不會分身術。。。
<imadper> huntxu: check msg.
<imadper> cfy: ...
<tenzu> huntxu: 嗯嗯, 我看看别人有没有接待的
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 系统中文件夹上的符号 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386339 在tmp文件夹中出现好几个这样的文件，这是什么文件，求解释！Screenshot.pngabout:startpage 统计信息: 发表于 由 木匠罗 — 2012-09-07 9:45
<MeaCulpa> xjhv: 4.6.3
<MeaCulpa> xjhv: 我没unmask 4.7
<\rs> 我用 sys-devel/gcc-4.7.0 有一段時間了
<xjhv> MeaCulpa: 俺也是4.6.3.，4.7.1编译错误装不上
<\rs> 我也是 4.7.1 編譯錯誤
<xjhv> MeaCulpa: 最近看 opensuse 的发行版说明，好像大意是说用 4.7.1 编译整个系统，导致性能有所提升
<xjhv> \rs: 出错跟俺一样吗，提示 ld 什么有误
<imadper> \rs: 你是想问哪个mmap?
<archl> tenzu: 额在啊。
<archl> adam8157 面基再开了
<adam8157> archl: ?
<imadper> adam8157: wfm?
<adam8157> imadper: wfh this morning
<imadper> adam8157: 还好....
<adam8157> imadper: 有事儿?
<imadper> adam8157: 还想给你展示我的竖屏呢!
<\rs> imadper: 爲什麼要用 mkstemp+unlink 慣用法
<adam8157> imadper: 擦, 凭啥你的显示器可以
<imadper> adam8157: 因为你gaoji
<imadper> \rs: 因为要在内存中开辟个空间吧.
<archl> adam8157抢走他的显示器～
<archl> 哈哈
<\rs> imadper: 沒有不用臨時文件的方法？
<MeaCulpa> xjhv: SUSE说的你也信...
<adam8157> imadper: 拿来
<imadper> adam8157: 可能吗?!
<imadper> adam8157: 天真... 我好不容易才要到的...
<adam8157> imadper: 问谁
<imadper> adam8157: 我们组另外一个实习生, 他来的时候没有显示器, 找hoho要的
<imadper> adam8157: 然后我跟他换了...
<adam8157> imadper: ca
<imadper> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/four-new-kindle-amazon-amazon-released-69.html
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: Amazon 亚马逊 四款新Kindle发布　$69起»什么值得买
<byNcz> 你不厚道啊
<byNcz> 发个链接过来看看
<adam8157> imadper: 不换
<imadper> adam8157: 啥不换? 你有kindle了?
<adam8157> imadper: 早就买了啊
<adam8157> imadper: 去年 kindle touch
<imadper> adam8157: 壕, 你买新的, 然后touch给我
<adam8157> imadper: 去年刚开始预订那天我就买了, 然后转运回来的
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 今年你也这么干, 然后把touch给我~
<Oooops> anything-el imadper cfy 呢。看这个
<imadper> Oooops: 在用...
<imadper> Oooops: 神, 你也用emacs呀
<Oooops> 是吧。呸。
<imadper> Oooops: 没理解这句话...
<Oooops> 一个句号，回答一句
<imadper> Oooops: 哦, 理解了.... 果然神gaoji...
<imadper> Oooops: 我的emacs的perl补全, 后台是anything.el  还行吧...
<Oooops> 这货，和补全没关系吧
<byNcz> 不喜欢按快捷键
<imadper> Oooops: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/PerlCompletion
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: EmacsWiki: Perl Completion
<tenzu> adam8157: yo
<imadper> Oooops: 里面的注释1
<adam8157> tenzu: yooo
<Oooops> 不关心，只是发现了。提供给你。你居然想策反？
<tenzu> adam8157: 我打算明天去帝都
<imadper> Oooops: 挺想得, 就是不敢...
<adam8157> tenzu: 听罗姐说了
<tenzu> adam8157: 你有空么?
<adam8157> tenzu: 有啊思密达
<Oooops> 疼疼带上20个小姐过去
<imadper> tenzu: 不带学生妹过来?
<tenzu> adam8157: 那我先去找你?
<Oooops> 校花。昨天那标准的。
<adam8157> tenzu: 你竟然特意过来 0_0   行啊
<hamo_air> adam8157: WFH蛋早
<tenzu> imadper: 木有学生妹
<imadper> tenzu: 好吧...
<hamo_air> roylez_: 嘶星席早...
<hamo_air> tenzu: 受受早
<tenzu> adam8157: 我想看看罗姐
<hamo_air> imadper: 色象早
 * adam8157 在做那个倒霉的 "Compliance and Ethics Training"
<tenzu> hamo_air: 明天去宰你
<roylez_> adam8157: 光环呢
<hamo_air> tenzu: 明天来帝都？
<imadper> adam8157: 对了,  那东西到底是啥呀?
<adam8157> roylez_:  赐予你力量
<tenzu> adam8157: 我做校车去清华, 离你那里有多远?
<adam8157> imadper: 不懂英文?
 * tenzu 高喊主席万岁
 * hamo_air 哎..何苦..
<hamo_air> adam8157: 同问是啥
<imadper> adam8157: 不懂呀, 本来想看看, 一看是英文的, 看不懂呀
<adam8157> tenzu: 看哪个们, 走路都是半小时之内
<bluezd> hamo_air: 你咋知道 adam8157 WFH ?
<hamo_air> tenzu: 我周日去体检...正好你周六来...
<hamo_air> bluezd: 你看他有两个号
<archl> hamo_air: 体验？
<adam8157> imadper: 必须做, 不是看不看的问题
<tenzu> adam8157: 那行, 我站在清华里等你, 你来找我
<imadper> adam8157: .... gaoji....
<adam8157> hamo_air: 过来吃点清淡的
<hamo_air> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> tenzu: 行, 然后呢
<tenzu> adam8157: 然后你带我到处走, 找各位面基
<hamo_air> tenzu: 来几天？
<tenzu> hamo_air: 就1天
<hamo_air> tenzu: 周六一天？
<tenzu> hamo_air: 对啊
<hamo_air> tenzu: 我还说组团去饼都面你呢...
<tenzu> hamo_air: 那你明天带队过来
<tenzu> 然后我就不用跑了
<hamo_air> tenzu: 现在拉队伍已然晚了...再说我周日还要体检。。。
<adam8157> hamo_air: 明天吃点清淡的
<hamo_air> adam8157: 我一直都很清淡...
<tenzu> hamo_air: 我们吃着, 你看着
<adam8157> hamo_air: 所以不影响体检
<archl> hamo_air: 明天吃日本料理清单
<hamo_air> tenzu: 这是要吃大餐？
 * hamo_air 我去看看有什么禁忌木有...
<imadper> huntxu: 写个nosql来玩玩?
<tenzu> hamo_air: 20软妹币, 看你吃啥大餐
<archl> hamo_air: 要求 tenzu 给你做
<tenzu> archl: 做肛门指检么?
<imadper> huntxu: 你那渣服务器已经彻底挂了
 * hamo_air 体检前一天请您清淡饮食，勿饮酒、勿劳累。体检当天请空腹，禁食、勿饮水，不要吃对肝、肾功能有损害的药物(降压药、降糖药除外)。
<archl> tenzu:  。。。
<tenzu> hamo_air: 我请你吃炸鸡翅, 管够
 * imadper 肝/肾... 蛤蟆虽小, 五脏俱全....  cc adam8157 我的成语用的不错吧~ 
<archl> hamo_air: 吃吃吃，然后腹泻，就没事了
<adam8157> ...
<archl> hamo_air: 准备泻药 ：）
<tenzu> pityonline: P姐明天有空么?
<Oooops> 北方人果然喜欢面基。http://imagebin.org/227492 看统计。 tenzu
 * hamo_air 明天一定要吃清淡的！然后不能喝酒...不过如果喝了，那就推迟几天体检嘛...受受大老远从饼都来...
<tenzu> Oooops: 送两个湘妹子过来
<archl> hamo_air:  吃饼？
 * archl 开溜
<hamo_air> archl: 不吃...饼都的饼口味太重了..
<huntxu> imadper: 我找个有ipv6帮我连上去
<tenzu> hamo_air: 我给你带几套JB果子吧
<imadper> huntxu: 你什么服务器呀?
<imadper> huntxu: 网站吗?
<imadper> huntxu: 网站的话, 我这里能ipv6
<huntxu> imadper: 不是网站，就是一个地址
<huntxu> imadper: vps带一个v4地址和一个v6地址啊
<imadper> huntxu: 那你怎么管理哪个vps? 总得开服务吧?
<huntxu> imadper: 管理界面也挂了...
<huntxu> imadper: 也有可能管理界面被墙
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • Arch官方新闻：fontconfig升级，需要手动删除符号链接 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386346 http://www.archlinux.org/news/fontconfi ... -required/ The fontconfig 2.10.1 update overwrites symlinks created by the former package version. These symlinks need to be removed before the update: Code: rm /etc/fonts/conf.d/20-unhint-sma …
<hamo_air> tenzu: JB果子...-____-!
<tenzu> adam8157: 我下线了, 有事直接短信联系
<tenzu> hamo_air: 短信啊
<adam8157> tenzu: .
<hamo_air> tenzu: .
<hamo_air> adam8157:  你明天接受受去？
<adam8157> hamo_air: 一起吧
<hamo_air> adam8157: 几点？
<adam8157> hamo_air: 没说呢...
<hamo_air> adam8157: 看点再说吧...怕我起不来...
<adam8157> hamo_air: 我就起得来么...
<huntxu> imadper: 搞定
<hamo_air> adam8157: 太早了，就让受受自己来..恩恩..
<pityonline> 刚去洗澡了，收到疼疼短信了，看来明天又有机会聚餐了
<adam8157> pityonline: .
<pityonline> adam8157: 疼疼让我找你，哈哈
<adam8157> pityonline: 他刚下线
<adam8157> pityonline: 跟我说过了 呵呵
 * hamo_air 最近真是不错，周周有基面... cc roylez_ 
<pityonline> adam8157: 罗姐也下了？
<hamo_air> adam8157: 准备去搞张工行卡
<adam8157> pityonline: en
<pityonline> adam8157: 罗姐是不是在北京工作了？
<adam8157> hamo_air: ...
<MeaCulpa> 工行的都有人要用？
<adam8157> pityonline: 不是吧, 他不想工作
<pityonline> adam8157: 呃，专为面基而来
<hamo_air> MeaCulpa: 信用卡，不跟银行打交道
<hamo_air> adam8157: 他不是有项目嘛
<MeaCulpa> hamo_air: 工行信用卡也敢用..
<hamo_air> MeaCulpa: 求详细...
<pityonline> adam8157: 明天有谁，你，黑毛，罗姐，茸茸，悦姐，叫兽？
<adam8157> huntxu: 来不
<pityonline> huntxu: 胡须在北京吗？
<huntxu> adam8157: 不一定，看情况，和tenzu说过了
<hamo_air> pityonline: 额。。
<huntxu> pityonline: 我刚来第一周就见过你吧... = =
<pityonline> huntxu: 嗯哼
<huntxu> pityonline: 不对，第一个月...
<pityonline> huntxu: 嗯哼
<MeaCulpa> hamo_air: 工行一但你欠款，会直接从你其他帐户扣钱，我没有在用户协议里看到这条
<pityonline> adam8157: 明天几点？疼叫兽没在短信里透露
<hamo_air> MeaCulpa: 其他账户？我只有一张信用卡...
<adam8157> pityonline: 也没跟我说...
<hamo_air> MeaCulpa: 别的都在招行。。
<MeaCulpa> hamo_air: 工行和很多银行一样，RMB没有还清前，不允许你购汇
<adam8157> pityonline: 要不你再问问?
<hamo_air> MeaCulpa: 额...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_air: 光这两点我就没法用
<hamo_air> MeaCulpa: 你居然用工行储蓄卡？
<imadper> huntxu: ....
<MeaCulpa> hamo_air: 我恰好有个工资卡是工行的懒得换
<MeaCulpa> hamo_air: 但是我工行信用卡是公司绑架的，我自己不要
<hamo_air> MeaCulpa: 贵摸工资卡限制银行不？
<MeaCulpa> hamo_air: 不限制
<MeaCulpa> hamo_air: 懒得换而已
<MeaCulpa> 工行信用卡还有密码，擦
<MeaCulpa> 我有一次在某酒店前台愣了半天，裁密码
<pityonline> adam8157: 问了，待回复
<huntxu> zmcbb30: 包包
<MeaCulpa> hamo_air: 我以前从不知道信用卡要有密码，且这是强制的，工行卡貌似必须有密码
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 胡须
<MeaCulpa> hamo_air: 这点也很流氓，没法用
<jyfl987> adam8157: 买了个linode
<adam8157> jyfl987: 壕
<zmcbb30> roylez 金老板
<zmcbb30> eexpress: 依依
<jyfl987> adam8157: 豪个p 买最便宜的那款的 还是信用卡付钱 额
<zmcbb30> DBLobster: 虾虾
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 怎么回归这nick了
<roylez_> zmcbb30: .
<hamo_air> eexpress: 神？
<huntxu> 神今天破天荒不用马甲...
<jyfl987> 蛤蟆都有air了？
<hamo_air> jyfl987: 木有
<jyfl987> hamo_air: 那你装
<hamo_air> jyfl987: 空气的意思，办公室比较闷lol
<bluezd> adam8157: cloak 怎么弄啊？
<yandong> http://www.oschina.net/question/583160_69250
<kk> yandong ⇪ ti: 如何把linux当作交换机？有谁用过openswitch么？ - 讨论区 - 开源中国社区
<pityonline> adam8157: 叫兽明日早九点到清华
<archpower> Can someone please translate this paper i found: http://s13.postimage.org/ub8vb6rf9/image.jpg
<archpower> thanks
<hamo_air> pityonline: 他居然坐那趟班车来...
<SpammerM> SanDisk 闪迪 Ultra 至尊高速 SDHC 存储卡 16GB（Class10）　79元（易迅网北京站）
<adam8157> bluezd: 去找管理员
<adam8157> pityonline: .
<archpower> anyone speaks english?
<SpammerM> SanDisk 闪迪 Ultra 至尊高速 SDHC 存储卡 16GB（Class10）　79元（易迅网北京站）
<pityonline> hamo_air: 看来你对那趟班车很熟
<SpammerM> http://www.smzdm.com/sandisk-sandisk-ultra-extreme-high-speed-sdhc-memory-card-16gb-class10-79-beijing-railway-station-fast-and-easy.html
<kk> SpammerM,啥网址y SanDisk 闪迪 Ultra 至尊高速 SDHC 存储卡 16GB（Class10）　79元（易迅网北京站）»什么值得买
<hamo_air> pityonline: 了解而已...
<SpammerM> 看明白了没
<hamo_air> pityonline: 受受这个壕居然还坐班车...
<hamo_air> adam8157: 芯片卡好用不？
<pityonline> hamo_air: 受受，好暧昧呀，你俩爱爱了吗？
<SpammerM> 我盯着这个url看了一会，这个应该是通过googletranslate之类的翻译的
<pityonline> hamo_air: 蛤蛤？
 * hamo_air ...
<SpammerM> 易迅网北京站=beijing-railway-station-fast-and-easy
<adam8157> hamo_air: 没必要,现在都是通用的 磁条共存 照样丢
 * pityonline 仿佛看到了蛤蛤 hamo_air 脸红的样子……
<archl> pityonline:  p姐。
<archpower> anyone speaks english?
<pityonline> archl: 萝姐好
<hamo_air> adam8157: 就是还有磁条是吧。。。工行有两张卡，一个多币种，10种货币，一个是旅游卡，芯片+磁条+闪付...纠结啊
<archl> archpower:  not even one
<hamo_air> archpower: any problem?
<adam8157> hamo_air: 没必要办
<pityonline> adam8157: hamo_air archl 疼疼说了，明天来不办事，是纯洁滴面基行为。
<hamo_air> adam8157: 小昭不给我提额...
<archl> pityonline:  办事。。。
<archpower> hamo_air can you help me translate something please?
<hamo_air> archpower: to english?
<adam8157> pityonline: hamo_air 嗯
<bcao> 其实，我到现在都不知道 面基是什么意思
<archl> hamo_air:  how much free time you have!!!
<archl> hamo_air:  真闲啊，帮我做网站吧
<pityonline> archl: 和你有事？哈哈
<hamo_air> archl: 我就问问...
<hamo_air> archl: 我手头还有活呢。。。
<archpower> hamo_air please
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 我的acer 4741g中内置无线网卡是Atheros AR5B93无驱动程序应该怎么办呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386349 我的acer 4741g中内置无线网卡是Atheros AR5B93无驱动程序应该怎么办呢？ 装了ubuntu后又卸了，有点郁闷的！ 有这个型号网卡的驱动的同志请发一个给我！ …
 * pityonline 疼疼和 irc 里的人们的关系好复杂……
<hamo_air> pityonline: P姐你个坏淫...
<archl> pityonline:  好玩好玩。
 * pityonline 明天我带小妞儿去没问题吧？
<archl> pityonline: 没问题
<archpower> can anyone speaks english?
<hamo_air> pityonline: 当然欢迎
<archl> pityonline: 就有2个了
<archpower> can someone please help me translate something from chinese to english?
<archpower> thank you
<pityonline> archl: hamo_air 哈哈，我看能不能说服她吧
<eleveni386> 無奈了,進門的驗証碼,人都看不清楚了. 感覺有點google範了..
<archl> archpower:  specify the "something"
<archpower> a piece of paper in chinese
<archl> eleveni386:  你没注册过以前freedev的那个，那是我认为最可怕的事情，我实验了30多张图片。
<archl> freegamedev
<archl> 不熟悉拉丁文字结构的。。。几乎搞不定
<archl> archpower:  upload it to a public image sharing site :)
<archpower> thank you
 * archl 好奇中式早点里为啥菜这么少
 * archl 自己的做和吃话肯定菜的质量和面的质量等同
<jyfl987> archl: 明天来?
<hamo_mac_air> roylez_: 多撸席？
<netf0x> hi
<kk> netf0x, 好.. .  ㍣ 
 * adam8157 终于做完那倒霉课程了
<adam8157> bluezd: ^^
<archpower> archl should I just post it in the channel?
<bluezd> adam8157: 帮我也做了吧
<ghast> archl: more people can see it that way
<netf0x> 什么课程
<eleveni386> ...怎麽感覺有點混亂了呢...
<ghast> sorry, last message intended for archpower
<archl> jyfl987: 抛弃你0_0 后天去你哪里 。
<adam8157> bluezd: ... 付我一天工钱 哼哼
<archpower> http://s13.postimage.org/7w47y95qt/DP153916.jpg
<archpower> here it is
<adam8157> jyfl987: 明天一起过来就是了
<archpower> high resolution image
<bluezd> adam8157: ... 那个倒霉东西，不做不行吗？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 见 tenzu  和我们一干人等 cc archl
<jyfl987> adam8157: 过来哪里？
<adam8157> bluezd: 不行
<adam8157> jyfl987: 还没定...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那定了再说
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 这是啥玩意？
<archl> archpower ghast soz, looks like I cannot access that site.
<archl> archpower:  try imagebin please
<archpower> ok
 * imadper 
<ghast> archl: strange, i can.
 * imadper 谁会erlang? 问点儿问题.
<archpower> are you both in china ghast?
<archl> ghast:  you aren't in beijing, are you.
<ghast> archl: archpower: i am not in china
<archpower> the image is too big for imagebin hahah
<archpower> lets try imgur.com
<archpower> http://i.imgur.com/2qzKq.jpg
<archpower> is this ok?
<netf0x>   
<zmcbb30> fivesheep: 五羊哥
<jyfl987> adam8157: 定下来了私聊我
<adam8157> jyfl987: 直接过来就是了, 地方没定呢吧  cc archpower
<adam8157> archl: ^^
<roylez_> adam8157 jyfl987 在密谋面基呢？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怎么直接过来 你地点都没定!!!
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我连你住那里都不知道
<archpower> Do you guys see that image?
<hamo_mac_air> roylez_: 必须的...帝都生活就素好，天天有基面
<ghast> archpower: i can see it. where did you get that image from?
<archl> archpower: ... this is "something" for sure...
<archpower> my grandfather had it
<archpower> its chinese right
<archpower> ?
<archl> archpower:  decoding it into modern chinese and then encode it into english...
<roylez_> hamo_mac_air: 你不去插一棒子？
<ghast> archpower: this is no easy stuff, i believe. looks like old literature
<netf0x> 去网吧吧
<archpower> How old?
<hamo_mac_air> roylez_: 已然决定去了...
<roylez_> hamo_mac_air: 3p呢
<archpower> i have a lot more like this
<ghast> archpower: even if you learn chinese, you can have a veeeery hard time trying to understand old chinese (i am not native)
<archpower> i see.
<netf0x> 去网吧看毛片。
<archpower> archl are you native?
<archl> archpower:  yes,
<archpower> great. so how old does it look like?
<hamo_mac_air> roylez_: 已然NP了...
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu12.10 可以下载了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386350 在一个网站上看着了，buttons.jpg lightdm-1210.jpg music-preview.jpgbeta1可以下了，刚好要安装系统的可以看看， 这是链接 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/ubuntu-12-10-beta-1-available-for-download 统计信息: 发表于 由 Microcosm — 2012-0 …
<archl> archpower:  don't know. is it your collection...
<archpower> it was my grandfather's and he passed away last week and we found this in hist things
<netf0x> ghast不会汉语？
<ghast> netf0x: 我會啊
<ghast> 我很喜歡中文，自己學得
<ghast> 所以會些的
<ghast> *學的
<eleveni386> ghast 哪個國家人?
<archpower> yes technically its mines now:)
<netf0x> 你不懂old chinese？
<adam8157> archl: 明天去哪? 叫上 jyfl987
<ghast> netf0x: 我不是很懂文言文之類的
<archl> archpower:  wow, great piece .
<ghast> 不過最近我看了一本書 裏面解釋不少文言文的
<archl> archpower:  only less than 100 copies
<archpower> archl really?
<netf0x> 文言文是old chinese？我原来不知道了
<archpower> archl I thought its unique because its handwritten
<piggybox> ghast: 文言文很难的
<ghast> piggybox: 就是啊
<archl> archpower:  the Qianlong_Emperor only grant these to his close
<ghast> archl: do you know this text?
<archl> archpower:  not very old btw,
<archl> ghast:  是书法贴
<archl> ghast: 模仿前朝代的，所以不重要
<archpower> archl how old?
<archl> ghast: 重要的是原本。
<ghast> 嗯
<archl> archpower:   http://baike.baidu.com/view/780645.htm
<kk> archl,啥网址y 三希堂法帖_百度百科
<archl> archpower:  if yours are old, then congrats.
<archpower> from 1700?~
<archpower> wow
<archl> archpower:  there are new copies which I didn't notice.
<archpower> what does the characters say?
<archl> archpower:  its home letter
<archpower> who is the letter addressed to?
<supercat> …………
<archl> supercat: 猫儿猫儿
<netf0x> 写驱动很难吗？
<archpower> is it alright if I Pm you archl?
<SpammerM> netf0x: 不难啊
<supercat> 驱动的接口就那几个，要说难也不会太难
<netf0x> 为什么很多时候我们因为却驱动不能移植系统啊
<supercat> 没有公开硬件信息的驱动是很难做的
<netf0x> 那高手写个驱动不好了
<netf0x> 。。
<supercat> 写驱动简单的前提是硬件接口信息必须完全了解
<netf0x> 就是说硬件厂商很容易
<supercat> 嗯～
<netf0x> 用户很难了
<xjhv> 硬件厂商很容易？
<supercat> 有公开的文档的话会容易点
<supercat> 只是写个驱动的话难度不会太大
<supercat> 但是要让设备能用，光是驱动还远远不够
<netf0x> 驱动是不是都用c和汇编那
<supercat> 是，必须
<supercat> 可以没有汇编
<supercat> C必须
<DBLobster> zmcbb30: ???
 * MeaCulpa 驱动就是对结构体...
<zmcbb30> DBLobster: 好久没见
<SpammerM> netf0x: the problem is money
<archl> zmcbb30: 你也好久没见
<DBLobster> zm
<DBLobster> zmcbb30: 恩, 忙碌昂
<zmcbb30> DBLobster: 下班了
<zmcbb30> DBLobster: 再见
<DBLobster> ...
<roylez_> hamo_mac_air: 黑毛
<hamo_mac_air> roylez_: aha?
<roylez_> hamo_mac_air: 要上班去鸟
<roylez_> hamo_mac_air: 踢你走人
<CyrusYzGTt> https://live.gnome.org/GnomeOS/Design/Whiteboards/InitialSetup
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 使用apt-get 命令安装的 lamp 或者是PHP 这些东西要怎么升级 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386356 比如我用 apt-get 命令安装的php 默认的版本是5.3 我想升级到官网的版本5.4 要怎么做。 统计信息: 发表于 由 田尘殇 — 2012-09-07 11:47
<imadper> cfy: 树形递归真的好慢好慢慢慢慢慢慢....
<archl> CyrusYzGTt:  gnome的人疯狂的搜别人的主意。。。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 他们真的疯了
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ .. 羅姐 ，， 啥事？？
<archl> https://github.com/gnome-design-team/gnome-mockups/raw/master/initial-setup/initial-setup-workstation.png
<archl> CyrusYzGTt:  看，'使用中国'
<CyrusYzGTt> 喔
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 明顯是垃圾翻譯
<ghast> "使用中國" ??
<ghast> lol
<ibodi> github.com 是干蛤蟆的？跟 sf.net 类似不？
<archl> ibodi:  你是 namo...
<archl> ibodi: 对不
<ibodi> 我常喊 namo archl
<archl> ibodi:  你没回国。
<ibodi> archl: 你已经到达了？
<archl> ibodi: 对
<ibodi> 好孩子啊你。
<archl> ibodi:   github也算和sf.net 类系
<archl> ibodi: 。。。
<archl> ibodi: 。。。
<ibodi> 哦。好的。
<archl> http://dokuwiki-jiero.rhcloud.com/doku.php
<kk> archl,啥网址y start[OpenShift Wiki]
<ibodi> 那我还是 sf 吧。喜欢短URL
<archl> ibodi: 你在说啥。
<ibodi> archl: 把CODE 存放在SF。NET
<supercat> Github, Google Code, sf.net 都有窝的路过…………
<supercat> 俺自己的VPS上也有
<ibodi> VPS 又是干蛤蟆de ?
<supercat> 虚拟私人主机
<ibodi> 虚拟私人主机,用来干蛤蟆的呢？
<ibodi> 跟 localhost 一样吗？
<supercat> 架站、爬墙各种
<archl> ibodi:  虚拟计算机
<supercat> 等于是乃直接有台服务器
<archl> ibodi: 就当是个人云
<ibodi> 跟VBOX 一样的那个？
<supercat> 有点像
<supercat> 不过没有VPS提供商用VBOX
<supercat> 都是OpenVZ, Xen, KVM这些
<ibodi> 云其实就是WEB SERVER 。换个名字新鲜吧
<supercat> 嗯
<supercat> 比如Amazon EC2
<supercat> 其实也就是台VPS
<ibodi> 云 就是没有网页的SERVER 哈。
<xjhv> 网页邮箱就是云
<xjhv> webQQ也是云
<cfy> imadper: 那是....
<xjhv> 它妈的网络硬盘也是云硬盘
<xjhv> 一群傻逼在那边喊概念
<supercat> 这里也是云
<supercat> 概念炒作
<ibodi> 就是。不知道谁冒个云出来，弄我糊涂一阵子。
<ibodi> 其实就是一个什么主机。
<supercat> 上个世纪的70年代的主机时代，所有用计算机的人其实都在用云
<ibodi> 9494
<supercat> 那个时候每个人的终端都没有CPU的
<supercat> Dummy Terminal
<ibodi> 说话别骂人哦。
<ibodi> 哦。看走眼了。不好意思。
<ofan> ibodi: 干蛤蟆?
<ofan> supercat: 猫叔?
<archl> supercat: 猫叔叔你和ofan一样大对不
<ibodi> ofan: 那个 KF 看上去很不错。
<supercat> 俺才刚本科毕业而已啊…………
<archl> supercat:  所以啊
<archl> supercat:  ofan是本科1年纪
<archl> supercat:  在哪里呢
<archl> supercat: 在北京不
<supercat> 在魔都
<archl> supercat: 。
<ofan> 哦
<ibodi> ofan: 你那个 n7 都装了什么好东西，可以分享？
<archl> ofa
 * archl 真不知道n7能有啥好东西。。。每次都拿起来就放下了。。。
<ofan> ibodi: 啥? nexus 7?
<supercat> chroot跑个Debian或者Ubuntu吧
<StarBrilliant> chroot跑archlinux最好
<ibodi> ofan: yes
<StarBrilliant> 一个 pacman -Syur /mnt base 就好了
<supercat> Arch for ARM不给力
<StarBrilliant> ARM呀……
<ofan> chroot环境都是最小依赖
<ofan> arch太大
<ofan> ibodi: 很多
<ofan> ibodi: 貌似不能直接分享
<supercat> 弄了USB Host没？N7没卡槽的说……
<ibodi> ofan: ok no worries.
<ofan> ..
<ibodi> USB OTG
<ofan> supercat: NAS 无压力
<supercat> 嗯，OTG
<ibodi> 为什么要SD 卡，USB 盘不是更好？
<supercat> NAS又不能带走……
<ofan> 为毛要带走?
<archl> 直接蓝牙就好了
<archl> 那么麻烦
<ofan> 支持DDNS,哪里都能访问
<ofan> synology的不错,带网盘功能
<archl> ofan: 苹果机器默认获取共享的是什么协议？
<archl> ofan: 默认开启的
<ofan> archl: 共享啥
<archl> ofan: 别人共享的东西都能看见。
<ofan> 有好多
<archl> ofan:  默认开的是什么
<archl> 从finder里直接找到
<ofan> samba
<supercat> 果黑路过
<archl> ofan: 。。。难道 ubuntu默认也是用samba开启么。
<supercat> Ubuntu默认还真是Samba(不过只有客户端)
<ibodi> nexus 7 黑屏状态下，那个网页上的动画继续运作的，还是停止的？
<lainme> archl: nautilus-share + samba 似乎
<ofan> 都是samba
<ofan> 除了windows
<lainme> ofan: windows 是啥
<ofan> 直接挂载网络驱动器
<archl> lainme: 哦。。。
<ofan> lainme: ...
<archl> ofan: 她问你windows用啥。
<hottea> hi, 有人用过octave么? 设置图形标题title('测试图'), 中文不能正常显示怎么处理
<ofan> nas支持dlna,各种视频音乐直接播放无压力
<lainme> ofan: 间歇，你就意会一下
<kk> 新 开源小工具 • 笔记本ubuntu系统下可以和windows一样作为无线路由吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386358 刚装了个ubuntu12.04，想用手机上wifi，就想知道ubuntu能不能也作为无线路由来用，如果可以的话，怎么设置呢，我google了很多都没找到 统计信息: 发表于 由 ariganl — 2012-09-07 12:25 …
<lainme> s/间歇/简写/
<ofan> lainme: 意会啥...
<ibodi> ofan:  nexus 7 每次只见到一个程序，那么背后打开的程序是否还在继续占用资源吗？有些APP 是没有关闭的按钮呢。
<ofan> ibodi: 有些程序是后台运行的
<supercat> 有可能会被自动关闭
<ibodi> 哦
<supercat> 如果系统发现资源不足就会干掉那些后台程序
<ofan> 有些换到后台后会自动sleep
<ibodi> 比如网页上的动画，到后台，或者非当前TAB，是睡眠，还是继续运动？
<ofan> 一般直接被干掉
<ibodi> 不会吧。
<ibodi> 我看 动态网页 jquery 内容动态更新，比如 weibo.com 首页，跑马灯。网页处于后台，还是继续走的。
<ofan> ibodi: 不知道,没写过android多
<ibodi> 恩。我现在就测试一下。。
<ofan> 测试没啥用
<ofan> 得看文档
<ofan> 不同版本处理可能还不一样
<ibodi> 我意思是说，万一这个休眠的N7 继续工作的话，有些网页上的广告，一个晚上可以刷新多少啊。
<archl> ibodi:  adblock
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/1698511930/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 福根儿的相册-我又被震惊了！！！！！！！！！【贰】
<archl> ofa
<archl> ofan: 和我真的挺像。。。
<ofan> archl: 这是妹子
<archl> ofan: 手臂黑了。。。
<archl> ofan: 屁
<ofan> archl: 你是屁?
<archl> ofan: 中国难找这么开放的妹子
<archl> ofan:  http://i.imgur.com/MJp5w.jpg
<ofan> archl: 壕
<archl> ofan: 刚才那个来问的家伙做的。
<archl> ofan:  http://bodiestroud.com/ 他的网站。。。
<kk> archl ⇪ t: BS Industries, Inc. | BS Hot Rods - Los Angeles Based Hot Rod Shop Making Top Quality Custom Cars In The Heart Of Southern California
<kk> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • ubuntu 12.04.1 amd64 私人打包版 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386359 说明见： http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=373085 下载地址（百度网盘）： 上传中... 解图如下： 1.png 2.png 3.png 4.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 zrqlx126 — 2012-09-07 12:45
<archl> adam8157: 刚才那家伙厉害啊。。。
<adam8157> archl: 哪个?
<archl> adam8157:  问我字的家伙，修车的。。。
<ofan> adam8157: 他多新机油
<adam8157> archl: 明天怎么安排? 教授竟然一大早就来
<archl> adam8157:  你去托住他
<adam8157> archl: ...
<archl> adam8157:  怎么了，你不是领导吗。。。
<archl> adam8157: 这里活动都是你举办的吧。
<adam8157> archl: 领导喜欢周六睡懒觉
<adam8157> archl: 真不是...
<adam8157> archl: 我属于打酱油的
<archl> adam8157:  你是面基组织人。
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> archl: 罗姐, 你面基过后活分很多呢, 国语也变好了
<archl> adam8157: 组办北京面基协会吧。
<jim_han> 面基？
<archl> adam8157: 因为听你们说话一路，知道你们怎么说了。
<jim_han> 是啥
<adam8157> jim_han: 面见基友
<archl> jim_han: 在北京？
<jim_han> - -！
<jim_han> 没有 我在徐州
<archl> jim_han: 哦。
<archl> jyfl987: 你来不。。。
<archpower> well thanks alot
<jim_han> 如果在南京的话 还有点可能
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 国语是基于前朝官话的台湾官话，你又把它和本朝官话普通话混淆了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你语文果然不咋的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ... 我就那么一说
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 对于海外人士来说, 国语这个可能更贴切
<MeaCulpa> 学术界就是那个，中国zf拼命说没做过转基因实验，但是美国那里的大学必须承认，否则论文造假了...
<MeaCulpa> 论文造假比被中国人骂，比和中国zf的默契重要的说...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 美国生产世界最多的转基因食物吧。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 对，但是大部分不是给人吃的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 给什么吃大豆？
<MeaCulpa> archl: 说不定只是打压我们这类国家的农业，我国农业于美国比没法生存
<MeaCulpa> archl: 牛
<MeaCulpa> archl: 牛也不多，大部分作工业原料了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 转基因玉米用来提炼果糖么。
<MeaCulpa> 反正欧盟就不进口北美奶制品的我记得
<supercat> ………………
<piggybox> 玉米用来做酒精吧
<archl> 那样美国怎么做到世界第一粮食出口的。。。
<archl> 没玉米和大豆。
<supercat> 高果糖浆就是玉米做的……
<ofan> archl: 肯德基空运原料
<ofan> archl: 想想国内多少吃多
<MeaCulpa> archl: 美国玉米大豆出口很多阿
 * archl 还真没在国内吃过肯德基和麦当劳。。。
 * archl 一直都没有钱的说。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 玉米大豆小麦，还有恐怖的橙汁
<imadper> adam
<imadper> adam8157: 站起来膜拜一下我的显示器
<ofan> archl: 壕都不吃这个
<MeaCulpa> archl: ? KFC麦当劳在国内算便宜的...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 美国橙子？
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<ofan> imadper: 啥显示器
<adam8157> imadper: 我去看看
<MeaCulpa> archl: 橙汁早被美国龙断了
<imadper> ofan: dell的一个22寸
<MeaCulpa> archl: 中国几乎没有橙汁
<archl> MeaCulpa: 澳大利亚没有。
<ofan> imadper: 你学我也搞了个竖屏多?
<ofan> imadper: 我擦
<MeaCulpa> archl: 澳大利亚都是土产的橙子？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 恩。
<ofan> imadper: u2211h?
<MeaCulpa> archl: 也是，运输太远，气候也不错
<ofan> 今晚通宵
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 归位了
<MeaCulpa> 不过小麦无所谓，小麦这个作物就是对土地的浪费，还是交给美国生产
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<roylez> hamo_mac_air: 黑毛
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> MeaCulpa: pgp全盘加密没完成，卡在70%，不能停。lol
<jyfl987> archl: 来哪里？
<piggybox> 国内的KFC比米国的好吃太多了
<imadper> ofan: 不知道型号
<archl> jyfl987: 清华
<adam8157> imadper: 太奇葩了...
<archl> jyfl987: tenzu去清华
<archl> piggybox: 你要知道 KFC 是每个店的味道都不一样的
<imadper> adam8157: 很爽!
<archl> piggybox: 大概国内不是这样。
<piggybox> archl: 每个店味道都不一样那质量控制也太失败了
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 同样觉得罗姐面完基以后变化粉大
 * archl 不喜欢吃鸡；素不去KFC
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 周六来面疼猪吧
<archl> hamo_mac_air: 到底有啥变化。
<adam8157> hamo_mac_air: 活分了
<hamo_mac_air> archl: ^^^
<hamo_mac_air> archl: 活泼开朗
<archl> 活分是什么。。。
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 没钱来呀....
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo_mac_air
<hamo_mac_air> roylez: ...
 * hamo_mac_air ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－） roylez 
 * hamo_mac_air ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－） roylez 
 * hamo_mac_air ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－） roylez 
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 壕莫装
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 你射的好远....
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 尼玛..无影脚好呗...
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 装你妹... 我一个月拿两千快的工资!
<archl> imadper: 那你吃什么，交通费怎么出。
<imadper> archl: 主要是, 我还得陪我妹子... 去看普罗米修斯...
<onlylove> 实习两千可以了，现在正式的都不一定肯出两千
<roylez> adam8157: 城管光环
<archl> onlylove: 你不在北京。。。
<onlylove> 我怎么不在
<adam8157> roylez: 你带着帽子呢
<adam8157> imadper: 来, 我请你吃
<onlylove> archl你现在在哪
<archl> onlylove: 你妈。我去做在线售后都可以 2000实习工资，还不在北京。
<imadper> adam8157: 不用吧... 我吃得起倒是, 不过周六答应妹子去看普罗米修斯了...
<archl> onlylove:  在北京这么低工资真失败吧。。。
<adam8157> ...... hamo_mac_air ^^
<archl> onlylove:  我在北京。
<imadper> archl: 求推荐
<onlylove> 北京哪里
<onlylove> 你不信我在北京我可以现在去找你
<archl> imadper: 。你是技术人，还是留这里吧。
<roylez> adam8157: 哦
<imadper> 电话售后不就是去装傻逼吗? 我干的来的~
<archl> onlylove: 明天来。
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 我可以陪你妹纸去看
<roylez> hamo_mac_air: 黑毛
<archl> onlylove: 明天去清华
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 滚粗!
<archl> hamo_mac_air: 。。。
<onlylove> 说吧，清华哪里，地铁几号线
 * hamo_mac_air ...
<imadper> roylez: 好样的, 主席!
<archl> adam8157: 告诉我，在哪里啊
 * hamo_mac_air 敢让我把消息看完不...
<archl> adam8157: 几点，哪里。
<adam8157> archl: 教授说不知道, 来了之后先找你和p姐
<onlylove> 我现在在东城火车站这边
<archl> adam8157: 逮住一个。
 * adam8157 罗姐的变化就跟少女和少妇似的  cc hamo_mac_air 
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
 * hamo_mac_air 不能同意阿蛋更多
<onlylove> jusss_newphone: 买新手机了？
<imadper> adam8157: 变淫荡了?  cc hamo_mac_air  archl
<archl> adam8157: 只是变成1年前的状态罢了。
<imadper> archl: 一直淫荡呀...
 * adam8157 我形容的很贴切
<hamo_mac_air> archl: 看来是寂寞坏了，终于释放了...
<archl> hamo_mac_air: 想不想以前要照片的时候
<jusss_newphone> roylez: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTE3NzAyNDQ=.html
 * hamo_mac_air 可以考虑少女怀春然后突然遇到流氓的感觉...
<kk> jusss_newphone,啥网址y 我的中国心—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<jusss_newphone> onlylove: 没，想买
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 一个男的, 见到你之后, 多年的寂寞就释放了... 你还这么开心... gaoji   cc adam8157
<adam8157> hamo_mac_air: 好功效
 * hamo_mac_air ...
 * hamo_mac_air 明明是阿蛋
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: adam8157 咱帽子还有啥别的开发没? 除了内核开发和网站开发
<CyrusYzGTt> @作者：冷笑话强人 <admin@yourname.com> | 来自：水煮沉浮 RT 如果有朝一日得了帕金森症，我要做的第一件事就是把手沾在JJ上。
<adam8157> imadper: 有hss 和jboss
<adam8157> imadper: 还有kvm
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 求去hss
<imadper> adam8157: hss有啥好的开发没?
<imadper> adam8157: jboss搞不来呀...
<adam8157> imadper: py rb
<imadper> adam8157: ...
<imadper> adam8157: 也就是说, 没我能干的开发了...
<roylez> hamo_mac_air: 黑毛...
 * hamo_mac_air 真心觉得hss适合我..
<hamo_mac_air> roylez: 不理你
<archl> 。
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 那你就来
<roylez> hamo_mac_air: 支援我几百块换手机吧
<hamo_mac_air> roylez: 不理你...
<piggybox> hss是？
<archl> roylez: 斤斤计较。。。
<hamo_mac_air> roylez: 你把N9给我..我可以考虑资助你100
<archl> roylez: 去买一斤二手手机算了
<imadper> 和损失 piggybox
<imadper> piggybox: 黑色素
<roylez> hamo_mac_air: 卖给你么？2000...
<hamo_mac_air> roylez: 100...
<roylez> hamo_mac_air: 1990..
<hamo_mac_air> roylez: 那不要了...卖给蛋蛋壕吧
<imadper> piggybox: hss, 是浑身爽的意思
<piggybox> imadper: ...
<adam8157> hamo_mac_air: ping
<roylez> adam8157: 传说中的蛋蛋壕
 * hamo_mac_air 求浑身爽！
<ofan> imadper: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14152625/2012-09-07-012700_2446x1920_scrot.png
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: bang!
<adam8157> hamo_want_macair: No such nick/channel
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<imadper> ofan: 被墙了, 这网站
<adam8157> hamo_mac_air: 你名字被截断了?
<adam8157> hamo_mac_air: pm我
<ofan> imadper: 你买vpn干嘛多?
<ofan> http://db.tt/ceQfrZsG
<kk> ofan,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<imadper> ofan: 给我爸看新闻的, 跟你说过吧?
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ s/http/https/ 就可以進去了
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 我就是不想看....
<CyrusYzGTt> 该连接是使用 AES_256_CBC 进行加密的，同时使用 SHA1 进行讯息身份验证并使用 DHE_RSA 作为密钥交换机制。
<imadper> ofan: 你的桌面...  字号小了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 鄙視你 ，，
<ofan> imadper: 不小 正合适
<imadper> ofan: 我的比你的略大一点儿~
<imadper> ofan: 不过我的可以递归~
<adam8157> roylez: 要送我N9?
<roylez> adam8157: 2000转手给你
<adam8157> roylez: 买不起...
<archl> roylez: 。。。主席果然不是好人。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 我放点血，1990！
<adam8157> roylez: 使劲放
<roylez> adam8157: 1995
<jusss_newphone> roylez: 主席想换啥手机
<archl> roylez: 血放光了，放内脏
<adam8157> roylez: 放掉半管儿 我就收
<roylez> jusss_newphone: 新渴望貌似样子不错
<palomino|working>  ....
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> 半管儿..
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 对主席不必留情 , adam8157
<jusss_newphone> roylez: how much
<palomino|working> 放掉他大半管儿 , adam8157
<imadper> palomino|working: momo
<roylez> jusss_newphone: 1700左右
<adam8157> palomino|working: 半管儿是个公道价
<ofan> 一屏幕150行多感觉太tm爽了
<adam8157> palomino|working: 我从不欺负乐乐
<archl> adam8157: 但是你会被欺负
<jusss_newphone> roylez: 为啥不想用meego了？
<adam8157> archl: ...
<roylez> jusss_newphone: 我想用的一个GTD软件没有
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 你说你这是何苦...
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 给主席一个打击吧！
<jusss_newphone> roylez: GTD是啥东西？gaoji
<adam8157> hamo_mac_air: 我从不欺负乐乐
<archl> adam8157:  按住主席吧。
<adam8157> hamo_mac_air: ^^
<roylez> jusss_newphone: 干他爹
<\rs> roylez: taskwarrior
<hamo_mac_air> archl: 罗姐你太不矜持了...
<archl> hamo_mac_air: 关系好的就拥抱
 * archl 抱抱 hamo_mac_air
 * hamo_mac_air momo archl 
<ofan> 擦 豆瓣图片不能超过3m  擦
<jusss_newphone> roylez: 好重口味
<palomino|working> get thing done , jusss_newphone
 * hamo_mac_air 妈的，这hadoop集群太TM慢了...
<jyfl987> archl: 清华不来
<archl> GTD = go to death
<ofan> archl: die
<archl> good to die
<ofan> 吃饭
<palomino|working> .......
<archl> ofan: 呕饭。。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 为撒子
<archl> adam8157: 简单，太远
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你现在住哪里
<archl> jyfl987: 你呀。。。不久比我多20分钟车程么。
<archl> 或者10分钟
<CyrusYzGTt> GTD .. 貌似還有個意思是 時間管理 來着
<ofan> 吃饭吃饭
<palomino|working> get thing done就是这意思.. , CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> palomino|working§ ..
 * CyrusYzGTt 拍 palomino|working 
 * palomino|working 戳 CyrusYzGTt 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你的记性和我差不多  我说了无数遍 我在百子湾家园 就在地铁四惠站对面
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<jusss_newphone> roylez: GTD用啥手机，买个2块钱小本本和一根一毛钱的油笔芯不就行了
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 真省
<adam8157> jyfl987: lol
<jyfl987> jusss_newphone: 用本本不环保么
<hamo_mac_air> jusss_newphone: 赞
<ofan> 面基那么久 还没面上
<hamo_mac_air> jusss_newphone: 工具党都是没毅力的表现！ cc roylez
<jyfl987> jusss_newphone: 要砍树  你就是全球温室效应的罪人  没有买卖 没有杀戮
<roylez> hamo_mac_air: 对
<roylez> hamo_mac_air: 因人而异。我就没毅力，就靠工具
<jyfl987> hamo_mac_air: 把大脑看成fpga
<jusss_newphone> jyfl987: 那卫生纸也砍树吧，总不能上厕所用手指吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 老板又给我选什么培训，我直接回信据掉了
<jyfl987> roylez: 你要靠超强的毅力 给自己的大脑烧进时钟+中断电路
<jyfl987> jusss_newphone: 对 上厕所就应该用手指
 * hamo_mac_air 干活！先把模型跑了再来吹水！
<jusss_newphone> jyfl987: 那用完手指后还得用水冲洗，这又浪费了水资源，总不能用嘴吧
<roylez> hamo_mac_air: 模你妹的型
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Shades of Blue for Employees
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看这标题就想吐了
<jyfl987> jusss_newphone: 水是可以循环的 砍树党又不种树
<jyfl987> jusss_newphone: 用嘴也不错
<onlylove> 咱换个话题
<MeaCulpa> shade of blue...
<MeaCulpa> 蓝影...
<onlylove> 蓝影啥？鼠标？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://jumpshare.com/  找到了新的 分享網站
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 毛片之影？
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Jumpshare
<CyrusYzGTt> http://jumpshare.com/b/f7juTK
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Jumpshare
<onlylove> flash……还rpm的
<ofan> http://db.tt/wzLnIk0z
<kk> ofan,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt:分享啥多
<roylez> hamo_mac_air: 你妹的，你除了升级还会做点啥哦
 * jusss_newphone 想换新手机
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ,, 可以保存 14天。。 。。
<hamo_mac_air> roylez: 啊哈？
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 只是測試，，
<roylez> hamo_mac_air: Ohm jQuery bootstrap...
<hamo_mac_air> roylez: 还会搞破坏啊
<jusss_newphone> hamo_mac_air: 你又升级啥了
<hamo_mac_air> jusss_newphone: bootstrap
 * hamo_mac_air 大工程呢...
<onlylove> 通过升级搞破坏
 * jusss_newphone 想用快播看电影
<ofan> jusss_newphone: 看大洋马?
<jusss_newphone> 昨天用快播看了一个2.10G的电影，真心话大冒险，200kB/s的小水管缓冲了2个小时。。。
<ofan> jusss_newphone: 无毛的大洋马
<jusss_newphone> ofan: 对
<jusss_newphone> ofan: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..聽說 快播有 linux版本的插件，，
<ofan> 都是渣
<jusss_newphone> CyrusYzGTt: 有？
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss_newphone§ http://www.ubuntusoft.com/qvod-download-for-linux.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Qvod下载器 For Linux 已经与浏览器插件关联,支持边下边看!| Ubuntusoft
<ofan> 准备干掉fcitx
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss_newphone§ http://www.ubuntusoft.com/qvoddownloader-for-linux-%E6%96%B0%E7%89%88%E6%9C%AC.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: QvodDownloader For Linux 新版本| Ubuntusoft
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss_newphone§ 不過，需要 wine ，，我就木有試用
<adam8157> hamo_mac_air: that job is gone
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 这么gaoji...
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss_newphone§ http://www.ubuntusoft.com/cntv-p2p-for-firefox-linux.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: CNTV P2P for Firefox Linux| Ubuntusoft
<adam8157> hamo_mac_air: 就是预备好的嘛, 你懂得
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 难道这个就是casper?
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: hss那个呢？
<adam8157> hamo_mac_air: 那个没法问
<jusss_newphone> roylez: 在xterm中设置鼠标选中就复制到clipboard,然后用xterm打开的irssi chrome等，只用鼠标选中就能直接ctrl-v,不用再右键，不错
<kevins_si> hi 大家好.我是一个新手.昨天刚装了u12.04 LTS,在关机之后拔下网线.机器自动重启 了..请赐教.
<roylez> jusss_newphone: ctl-v就out咯。用vimperator，按p就打开了
<CyrusYzGTt> 按屁
<jusss_newphone> roylez: vimperator又是啥
<roylez> jusss_newphone: 自己搜
<jusss_newphone> roylez: 你原来是firefox党。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> html5版的 http://alliances.commandandconquer.com/  命令與征服
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Tiberium Alliances Landing - Command & Conquer™
<CyrusYzGTt> 可惜，，木有中文，，
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ firefox +1
<jusss_newphone> CyrusYzGTt: firefox -1
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss_newphone§ roylez t jusss_newphone
<jusss_newphone> CyrusYzGTt: go xxxx your self with chainsaw
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss_newphone§ .. 額，， chainsaw 是什麼意思，，
<piggybox> 电锯
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 现在的菜鸟越来越嚣张了呢...
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ .. t jusss_newphone
<CyrusYzGTt> Guest234234234§ juss.. 你改 nick ..防止 roylez 踢你？？
 * maplebeats 一看就是
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<maplebeats> 很好
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 求 OP t Cyru5YzGTt
<maplebeats> 手滑，你就中招
<CyrusYzGTt> maplebeats§ 不會的 xchat很 傻瓜化
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ v5
 * tryit python中哪些情况下 if 语句可以后置？？
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 貌似没有误伤友军吧
<maplebeats> 后置？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 木有，， 朱熹 v5
<tryit> maplebeats, 恩，我知道列表解析中可以
<maplebeats> 。。。列表推导式？
<onlylove> 可怜的孩子没自动进频道吧……
<piggybox> tryit: 也就只有这种情况吧
<CyrusYzGTt> .. /j #ubuntu-cn 就是了
<onlylove> 咋还没回来呢
 * hamo_mac_air 拜疼猪
 * maplebeats tenzu叫兽好
<tenzu> hamo_mac_air: 你还真mba了
<tenzu> maplebeats: 射你平身
<hamo_mac_air> tenzu: 木有...YY中
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
 * maplebeats ...
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽威武
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁
 * itrufeng 下午好 ， 筒子们。
<onlylove> 早
<itrufeng> 早？
<hamo_mac_air> roylez: 你以前有木有指定过header的颜色？
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 我要一个更好的 cd .... ToT http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386367 想想学 Linux 这么多年用一个这么不好玩的 cd 打了多少个 cd ls 啊, 伤不起啊 然后终于有一天开窍了, 我尝试去写了几行函数, 让 cd 的命令后面自动加上 ls ... 省了我多少事情. 曾经我看到 cdargs 能给 Bash 添加书 …
<adam8157> hamo_mac_air: roylez 你们用的某些web字体得翻墙才能下到, 所以普通用户貌似会缺字
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 不会啊...我们都在自己服务器上存的
<adam8157> hamo_mac_air: 我在家用goagent的时候会缺字
<adam8157> tenzu: 清华哪个门儿
<tenzu> adam8157: 我还不知道, 得查查
<tenzu> adam8157: 有没有班车我现在还不确定
<adam8157> tenzu: =,=
<roylez> hamo_mac_air: 默认的
<roylez> adam8157: 字体在我们的服务器上
<adam8157> roylez: 确实会缺...Ruby变成了"R   "
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 我们没搞过普通字体啊
<adam8157> hamo_mac_air: 不懂
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 如果是图形没有了还有可能...这种普通字体..
 * adam8157 arch又得手动, https://www.archlinux.org/news/fontconfig-2101-update-manual-intervention-required/
<wolftankk> 早
<ofan> 晓习nodejs去
 * MeaCulpa “列表推倒式“ 好丑陋的翻译
<Oooops> 推导？
<hamo_mac_air> roylez: tl;dr啥意思？
<Oooops> 啥字体？ adam8157 英文还缺字？ lol
<Oooops> 蛤蟆，刚才发现fm也可以输入出你的昵称。
<roylez> hamo_mac_air: too long; didn't read
<ofan> 老外在干架
<onlylove> 为啥干架呢
<ofan> 喝多了
<ofan> 当我第一次想给 x11 写个桌面混成系统（compositor）的时候，我花了两周的时间想破脑袋也没弄明白为啥 texture-from-pixmap 特性不好使，我读遍了代码和文档也没搞清楚。两周之后，我决定自暴自弃。我把自己做的程序名字改成了 “compiz” ,然后程序正常运行了。这就是发生在 fglrx
<ofan> 驱动上的事情。自打这驱动给我演了这么一出戏之后，它就永远地呆在我的黑名单中了。
<MeaCulpa> Nokia万劫不复...
 * maplebeats nokia已经完了
<ofan> 咋了？
<Oooops> maplebeats: 你没明白意思的，就乱说话。
<maplebeats> Oooops: 反正我见nokia就黑
<Oooops> 你又没明白，我说的是小鸟
 * maplebeats 我倒
<maplebeats> Oooops: 你不就是自己机子破怪路由么
<hamo_mac_air> roylez: The navbar component is now white by default, with an optional class to darken it.
<hamo_mac_air> roylez: twitter真能搞
<roylez> hamo_mac_air: 渣改好没
<hamo_mac_air> roylez: 正在搞header
<hamo_mac_air> roylez: 马上就好
<onlylove> 我也想吧fglrx放黑名单……可是我用的A卡……
<roylez> onlylove: american express卡？
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 残蛤蟆? 在不在? 有好东西给你
<onlylove> roylez: american express啥东西……我的是HD4570
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 色蛤蟆?
<woju> 怎么关掉iptables?
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • (standard_in) 1: parse error http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386371 Code: echo "$i-$k   $E   $(echo "($s_Cu*$n_Cu+$m_NH2-$E)/($n_Cu+$n_N+$n_H)"|bc)">>adsorption echo "$i-$k   $E   $(echo "($n_Cu*$a_Cu+$n_N*$a_N+$n_H*$a-H-$E)/($n_Cu+$n_N+$n_H)"|bc)">>binding 所有的变量都已经定义了 Code: (standard_in) 1: illegal character: H (s …
<woju> 网上找的帖子的方法都不行了
<onlylove> 把iptables里面的规则清了就好了
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: ...
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: M-q
<woju> onlylove: 我用iptables -F结果不能上网了
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 啥？
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: C-h k M-q
<onlylove> woju: 你原来里面有啥
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 苨马上次你跟我说看快到70行的时候自己换行, 弱爆了!
<woju> onlylove: 没啥，在网上抄的一个命令
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 额..有这功夫自己换好了...
<onlylove> woju: 这命令是清除规则
<woju> onlylove: 是啊，我killall iptables，结果没有这个进程
<woju> onlylove: 网上找的都是03年的帖子，现在已经不能用了
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 你妹. 在你的.emacs里面加上 (auto-fill-mode t)
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 懒
<imadper> ham
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 你妹....
<onlylove> woju: 这命令就是清除iptables规则命令，现在一样用
<gebjgd> hamo_mac_air: 米人用mac air了
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 你们的网站的地址呢?  github上面的
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: lol
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 啥？我们还没开源呢
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 那你们怎么一起写的?
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: roylez 的服务器?
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 捉迷藏的包包
<hamo_mac_air> imadper: 私有源
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: gaoji...
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 好东西都是不开源的.
<onlylove> woju: iptables -t 表名 操作命令 匹配条件， 匹配动作
<imadper> hamo_mac_air: 因为就算开源了, 别人也看不懂
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:20>?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 现在？
<archl> roylez:  lele
<hamo_mac_air> roylez: 搞定
<woju> onlylove: 我试试
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 最近在干么呢？
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 瞎混
<archl> hamo_mac_air:  左上角的图标到底有啥用处。
<roylez> archl: 哪个左上角？
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 你在国外否 ？
<archl> roylez:  dooloo.info
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板
<zmcbb30> 下午好
<hamo_mac_air> roylez: 拉吧
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 你不是宫污冤么
<roylez> hamo_mac_air: 你push了没啊
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 还在 没回来过
<archl> roylez:  hamo_mac_air 那个天然呆妹子让我想到以前有一次我出不去银行门了。
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 雕叔才是公墓猿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 稍等
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 在那相差12小时的地方 ？
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 话说雕毛干妈去了
<archl> hamo_mac_air: 我点了 dooloo 左上角图标，什么都没发生。
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 6个小时
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 生小雕
<roylez> archl: 回主页
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 不是吧
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 雕毛多大了
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 那不是巴基斯坦 ？
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 貌似40不到
<archl> 额。回主页。。。点任意一个就到新页面了，还能回去么。。。
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 对。巴基斯坦
<hamo_mac_air> roylez: 你居然push了...我刚才在rebase
<hamo_mac_air> roylez: 现在可以了
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 我了个去， 他雕毛的精子还行么
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 不用你帮忙
<zmcbb30> 。。。。。
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 怎么吃包包的精子一定个大皮薄肉多
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 你贵庚 ？ 和依依接近否 ？
<roylez> hamo_mac_air: 貌似还成，我放上去了
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 29
<hamo_mac_air> roylez: 好
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 。。。。
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 和依依有点距离啊
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 当然了
<huntxu> 基蛙不在...
<huntxu> roylez: 乐乐
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 小依阿姨
<huntxu> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<huntxu> tenzu: 疼疼
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥
 * hamo_mac_air adam8157 tenzu 就是 蛋疼！
<tenzu> huntxu: 胡须胡须
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 包包
<huntxu> hamo_mac_air: 你找抽...
 * hamo_mac_air 额..我真 adam8157 tenzu 
<roylez> hamo_mac_air: 你弄吧，我跟胖子去喝水
<zmcbb30> 蛋疼的要去检查了
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 裸姐回国了
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 准备去投奔你了
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 她准备投怀送抱
<archl> zmcbb30: 。。。在广东时没见到。
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 靠。。。。我混的穷困潦倒
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 任你搞
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 没关系 有爱情
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 错了 基情
<archl> gebjgd:  嘴该用鸡蛋塞住
<zmcbb30> 没车没房子
<gebjgd> archl: 老婆没煮鸡蛋
<archl> gebjgd: 你的蛋也好
<archl> gebjgd: 你的嘴用自己的拳头塞住
 * huntxu 在广州都没见到包包过...
<gebjgd> archl: 我的蛋太大 嘴太小
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 我基本上不去省城
<archl> huntxu: 你确定包包在广州。。
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 你在省城混 ？
<gebjgd> archl: 放到你的嘴里差不多
<huntxu> zmcbb30: ç´ æ»´
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 那个位置 ？
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: huntxu 搞基？
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 下次去你那混饭吃
<archl> zmcbb30: 已经流窜到了北京
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: huntxu irc也能约炮搞基了。。。。
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 你的位置也告诉我吧
<huntxu> zmcbb30: 江边
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 我派雕叔过去拜访
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 纳粹
 * maplebeats 搞基还行吧，约炮IRC不行
<archl> gebjgd: 能面基不能约炮。
<huntxu> zmcbb30: 现在在帝都了
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 具体点
<zmcbb30> 。。。。
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 那么遥远。。。。
<imadper> Oooops: 神, 在不?
<archl> zmcbb30: 半天就飞来了
<archl> zmcbb30: 只要半天。
<gebjgd> archl: 你丫真有钱
<zmcbb30> archl: 。。。。我没坐过大鸟
<gebjgd> archl: 我去我老婆家的时候都是火车过去
<gebjgd> archl: 富二代
<archl> gebjgd: 时代不同了。
<gebjgd> archl: 不同个屁
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 分居二地的 ？
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 老婆也在纳粹
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 家在广东
<archl> gebjgd: 哇。。。
<gebjgd> archl: 哇你的屁
 * archl 坐过几次大鸟。
<archl> gebjgd: 觉得广东人要是在家不能说粤语还是挺郁闷的。
<archl> gebjgd: 你会么。
<gebjgd> archl: 不会 我老婆说普通发
<onlylove> archl: 罗姐求告知具体时间地点……清华很大
<archl> onlylove: 我也不知道啊。
<archl> 问 adam8157
<archl> adam8157 是面基组织者。
<onlylove> 他不是说清华远，不去么
<adam8157> huntxu: tenzu hamo_mac_air 什么情况, 我刚台球去了
<archl> adam8157: ...
<tenzu> adam8157: 扣扣台球么?
<adam8157> archl: 我也不知道啊
<adam8157> tenzu: 实体的啊
<archl> adam8157:  。。。
<archl> tenzu: 他的属下把所有东西都做完了
<onlylove> 桌球……我原来的工作单位俗称捣蛋……
<archl> tenzu: 所以蛋蛋日益消沉，只能捣蛋度日
<tenzu> archl: 然后玩儿蛋去了?
<adam8157> archl: 罗姐...
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> tenzu: 有新情况跟我说哈, 现在还啥都没安排(我很无趣的, 不会安排...
<tenzu> adam8157: 似乎是清华西北门
<archl> tenzu: 几时到达？
<imadper> adam8157: http://www.amazon.com/New-Multi-Tech-MultiMobile-MT9234MU-CDC-Modem/dp/B007PUQ7Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1347002309&sr=1-1&keywords=MT9234MU   这个东西, 我们组要买...
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Amazon.com: New - Multi-Tech MultiMobile MT9234MU-CDC Data/Fax Modem - MT9234MU-CDC: Electronics
<tenzu> adam8157: 你是地陪
<adam8157> tenzu: 西北门在哪...
<gebjgd> archl: 你个富二代开始搞聚会了
<archl> adam8157: 你问谁啊。。。
<imadper> adam8157: 求告知, 这东西不就是个猫吗? 要不要这么贵..
<gebjgd> archl: 还是搞基的聚会
<archl> gebjgd: 。
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。
<tenzu> archl: 听说是9:30左右
<tenzu> adam8157: 我只能查了地图告诉你
<gebjgd> archl: 我等老百姓真是羡慕之极啊
<tenzu> adam8157: 清华大学西北门校内化学馆旁
<adam8157> tenzu: 我绝对找不到... =,=
<adam8157> hamo_mac_air: ^^
<imadper> adam8157: 让你不买能导航的手机..
<imadper> 鞥鞥
<archl> tenzu: 没有行李的话，坐车到别的地方会合？我都不知道在哪里。。。
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 在呢
<archl> adam8157: 去红帽里面耍？
<tenzu> archl: adam8157 我可以顺着地图去五道口地铁站, 如何?
<adam8157> tenzu: 我没意见 cc archl hamo_mac_air
<archl> tenzu:  疼疼想要要去什么地方呢。
<tenzu> archl: 我只是跟着你们走
<adam8157> tenzu: 对, 把你接到哪里...
 * archl 对北京真没意见-
<tenzu> adam8157: 找P姐去, 然后吃饭, 然后去找悦姐和茸茸
<archl> 。
<adam8157> .
 * tenzu 然后聊天吃饭滚蛋
<archl> p姐在哪里啊。。。
<LokiRF> 妹子多
<tenzu> archl: 阿当应该知道
<archl> adam8157: 我都不知道。。。
<Oooops> tenzu: 公派旅游？
<tenzu> Oooops: 自费
<archl> tenzu: 不是班车吗。
<Oooops> 。。是不是有车了？
<adam8157> tenzu: archl 到时候问他就是了
<archl> Oooops: 。
<tenzu> archl: 离开帝都的时候坐火车
<Oooops> 疼疼的私家车啊
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 西北门我知道
<tenzu> Oooops: 你给报销油钱
<Oooops> 基情四射。
<archl> p姐在北京我都不知道
<tenzu> archl: 他一直在北京
 * hamo_mac_air 这频道需要正三观了，太基了...
<Oooops> 开车去吧。 tenzu 然后坐火车回家。
<archl> hamo_mac_air: 。。。
 * archl 目前没有观点，没啥需要讨论。
<Oooops> archl: 你在哪里？
<archl> 蓉蓉和悦姐直接联系好了
<archl> Oooops: 我在北京郊区
<tenzu> 我在北京郊县
<Oooops> 等着见谁？ archl
<onlylove> 清华西北门在哪里啊……表示那地方没去过，一共去过一次科技大厦面试……至今没回信
<archl> Oooops: 疼疼和悦姐和江云帆
<hamo_mac_air> onlylove: 在西门和北门中间
<hamo_mac_air> onlylove: 一个特别小的门..
<hamo_mac_air> roylez: 你是不是已经搞了？
<onlylove> hamo_mac_air: 好吧……我连清华都没去过……
<archl> onlylove: 很多地方都没去。我基本北京都没逛。
<tenzu> adam8157: hamo_mac_air archl 要不直接约到五道口地铁站吧
<Oooops> 额。这也等。。
<adam8157> tenzu: 我没意见 嗯嗯
<onlylove> 这个可以……13号线
<Oooops> 心情蛮急迫的嘛
<hamo_mac_air> tenzu: 不如去中关村地铁站
<adam8157> hamo_mac_air: 更好
<onlylove> 去中关村做啥？
<onlylove> 买东西？
<tenzu> hamo_mac_air: 似乎班车过中关村
<onlylove> 中关村也成……
<onlylove> 图书城咋样……
<hamo_mac_air> tenzu: 必须过...西北门就在中关村地铁站往北一点
<Oooops> tenzu: 你咋没出过远门一样。还这样问。
<adam8157> hamo_mac_air: 哦 哪个是西北门啊
<Oooops> 开车去吧。
<onlylove> 中关村地铁站哪个出口……
<archl> 不管那个地铁站，我这个位置出发都是做公交去方便
<imadper> huntxu: 你十一回广东不?\
<ofan> 關了dkms爲毛還會關閉屏幕？
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 你心里那个是西门，在往北一点就是西北门了
<onlylove> dkms本来就可以关屏……
<huntxu> imadper: 应该回
<onlylove> 公交的话47走吧？
<imadper> huntxu: 帮我带只白切鸡回来?
<archl> 我不知道。做110路。
<archl> huntxu: 你是哪里人啊
<huntxu> imadper: 滚粗
<ofan> onlylove: 已經關了dkms
<jam___> helloworld
<imadper> huntxu: 带回来大家一起吃嘛~  cc hamo_mac_air adam8157
<archl> huntxu: 带老婆饼就好了
<adam8157> huntxu: 什么东西? 给我带一份
<ofan> 我要顯示器一直開着
<hamo_mac_air> huntxu: 我也要
<ofan> 難道是uefi的設置..
<onlylove> ofan: 看错了，繁体太像……应该是显示器的节电或者系统的省电吧
<imadper> \rs: 烧饼表达式算是语法糖嘛?
<ofan> fuck
<archl> huntxu: 。。。。。。
<archl> 这里真坑
<archl> 全都掉下去了
<archl> tenzu:  hamo_mac_air adam8157 huntxu  不叫上 freeflying 吗
<\rs> imadper: 燒餅？
<imadper> \rs: 哦. 哨兵...
<imadper> \rs: 没注意看...
<tenzu> archl: 想叫谁你们决定
<archl> tenzu: 疼疼带些好吃的饼。
<imadper> \rs: 刚才想用case, 不用烧饼表达式, 感觉太麻烦了, 要考虑好多东西...
<tenzu> archl: 那么早起床, 肯定没有卖的
<archl> 。
<\rs> imadper: 沒聽懂。你說的是insertion sort裏用的sentinel?
 * hamo_mac_air 尼玛，申个信用卡添这么多东西！
<ofan> 燒餅=SB
<archl> ofan:  烧饼是有芝麻的
<archl> ofan: 超级硬。
<archl> ofan: 此外的都不是烧饼
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/204838.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: “垃圾驱动黑名单”里的 Catalyst_Linux_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> cb那些評論...
<ofan> 一個比一個燒餅
<imadper> \rs: 哨兵表达式... 类似你haskell里面 fib :: Integer -> Integer   ||| fib 0 = 0 ||| fib 1 = 1 ||| fib x = XXXXXXX  这样的
<imadper> \rs: 算是语法糖嘛?
<\rs> imadper: 那個叫 guard 吧，erlang 的 when?
<ofan> 這不是模式匹配麼
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 这东西翻译过来, 就叫烧饼....  s/烧饼/哨兵/   erlang 不用when, 也是一样的语法
<imadper> ofan: 模式匹配更多的说的是列表什么的模式匹配吧?
<imadper> ofan: 好像模式匹配含义更广一些
<\rs> imadper: 你的例子是 pattern matching，erlang 的 when，haskell 的 | 叫做 pattern guard
<imadper> \rs: 哦... 对... 我错了....  cc ofan
 * imadper ....
<ofan> imadper: fp里就是這個，用一樣的名字而已
<imadper> ofan: 我弄混了....
<ofan> 還有個 模式識別
<FrankLv> ps -ef 输出里。8888 user 191M 126M sleep 53 0 2:56.45 0.7% java/23  ，我这个8888的process跑了1小时40多分，但是这里2:56.45的CPU time是什么意思？
<imadper> ofan: 英文啥?
<ofan> imadper: pattern recognition
<imadper> ofan: 还没看到...
<ofan> imadper: ...不是haskell里的
<imadper> ofan: 我不是在学haskell...
<yandong> 一直在做与虚拟化相关的工作，却对虚拟化缺乏整体的认识，各位有木有相关的文档或者书籍好推荐啊
<ofan> FrankLv: 就是花費的cpu時間
<FrankLv> 因为多核机器上跑么？ 所以程序时间可能比CPU时间少
<FrankLv> Opps 2:56.45 是快3分钟么？
<adam8157> tenzu: hamo_mac_air archl 于是, 中关村还是五道口?
<ofan> FrankLv: 對
<hamo_mac_air> adam8157: 中关村吧..
<hamo_mac_air> tenzu: archl 中关村地铁站如何？
<FrankLv> ofan: thanks，那理解了
<archl> adam8157 ofan:  我这里似乎到五道口用时40分种，到中关村用时 50分钟。
<tenzu> adam8157: archl hamo_mac_air 那就中关村地铁站吧
<ofan> archl: 我又不面基
<imadper> tenzu: 恩, 好
<adam8157> tenzu: 教授万岁, 中关村在我家门口
<archl> ofan: 对哦。
<archl> ofan: 来吧
 * hamo_mac_air 叫兽万福...
<archl> 。
 * imadper 教授万精!
<archl> 去踩 adam8157的家？？
<tenzu> adam8157: hamo_mac_air 如果班车不在中关村停, 你们就往五道口走吧 EE bless you
<ofan> 和女友吵架冷战，女友上我QQ到她空间留言“对不起，我错了”然后自己回复"哼！懒得理你……"。我……
<tenzu> adam8157: 中关村1桥东南角四环路的南侧天苑旅社门前 是个什么地方?
<ofan> RT @QiubaiBot:
<archl> tenzu: 等等，五道口在中关村前面吧。
<hamo_mac_air> tenzu: 如果停西北门的话，也不应该是五道口啊？
<adam8157> tenzu: 我家门口...
<archl> ofan: 。。
<imadper> ofan: ...
<imadper> ofan: 好萌的妹子呀..
<tenzu> adam8157: 那行了, 我自己想办法去中关村吧
<adam8157> tenzu: 你们停那里?
<tenzu> hamo_mac_air: 中关村啊, 中关村
 * hamo_mac_air 困..
<tenzu> adam8157: 听说是可以停
<imadper> tenzu: 跳车....
<archl> im
<hamo_mac_air> tenzu: 不停的话，你到了我跟蛋蛋去接你就好..不远
<tenzu> adam8157: hamo_mac_air 4号线中关村地铁站对么?
<adam8157> tenzu: 对的
<hamo_mac_air> tenzu: 嗯
<LXJLXJ> adam8157: 跟他们说哪个口...
<tenzu> 晓得了
<fox__> 还是这里用中文聊天爽啊....
<fox__> 和老外用英文，聊天憋死，手速太慢。
<fox__> 辩论不过。
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋早啊
<roylez> tenzu: 教师要去打基蛋？
<tenzu> roylez: 去帝都呗, 明天
<hamo_mac_air> roylez: 你在服务器上搞了你还让我搞...
<adam8157> fox__: huh? I think typing eng is faster than chinese
<hamo_mac_air> roylez: 来帝都吧..
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐早
<hamo_mac_air> roylez: 傻樂
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 我认为, 跟老外用英文聊天, 看懂就够了, 不用辩论了...
 * tryit http://imagebin.org/227529    第一个用python写的gtk程序
<roylez> tenzu: 几个人面基？
<fox__> roylez: 要辩论的。
<fox__> 比如，人家说，ubuntu很好，unity很舒服
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 就是很好很舒服呀
<fox__> 这有很多哲学的东西，需要辩论，但是英文难搞
<tenzu> roylez: 预计总人数在6个以上
<archl> roylez: 我们都想你了
<archl> roylez: 来吧
<archl> roylez: 现在买飞机票
<roylez> archl: 你报销？
<fox__> LXJLXJ: 我没觉得unity好用，你必须点任务栏，再点，才能选中你要的窗口
<archl> roylez: 没钱。
<fox__> LXJLXJ: 这是我不能忍受的。
<woju> 在firestarter里面看见一个端口是9999的进程
<archl> adam8157: 给主席报销？
<adam8157> archl: 没钱..
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 窗口切换? 快捷键呀
<fox__> LXJLXJ: 你是说用快捷键么？
<LXJLXJ> .
<fox__> 那左边那一块地方呢？
<fox__> 一直是放着，还是隐藏这？
<Heiher> 有没有朋友熟悉 GStreamer 及 RTP over UDP (Multicast) ？
<fox__> 如果你窗口多，你就要切换按键，按多少下？
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 看你屏幕了.要是16:9的, 就放着, 要是16:10的, 就隐藏
<archl> adam8157: 周日的往返上海北京机票只要 340元。
<fox__> 快捷键，在窗口多的时候，切换很麻烦的。
<archl> 似乎
<archl> 是半程。。。刷我
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 不同的进程设置不同的快捷键.
 * archl 发现是2张单独算的机票。。。
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 比如我这里. C-j e 就是emacs. 只要我点了, emacs就一定会跳出来. 没开就打开, 开了就显示出来. C-j f 是firefox C-j t 是thunderbird
<fox__> LXJLXJ: 所以说，是可以设置快捷键，但是需要很多别的开销了，比如，你必须保证快捷键没有被占有。
<fox__> 还有就是，比如，你thunderbird同时写3封邮件
<fox__> 然后你怎么切换呢，不可能给每个邮件一个快捷键的。
<hamo_icbc> roylez: 貌似新版的header高了？
<roylez> hamo_icbc: .
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 快捷键被占用不是问题吧... 如果一个快捷键会被你占用, 说明原来的快捷键没有用到的机会
<fox__> 可以给单独的应用快捷键，但同一个应用的窗口就是个问题了。
<fox__> 我说的就是同一个应用窗口过多，导致要切换窗口的时候，很麻烦。
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 什么wm能很好的处理同时写100封邮件?
<fox__> LXJLXJ: 我只是举一个例子，我一直偶尔会写2封，或者放下，再开一个。
<fox__> 然后就3封邮件了。
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 分组呀
<fox__> 或者有时候，开terminal的时候，虽然用了tmux，有时候会下意识的，new 一个terminal。
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 打tag也行呀
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 这都不是问题吧?
<fox__> 分组？拿又是开销啊。
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 啥开销?
<fox__> 默认邮件是跳出来，单独放置的。
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 我的thunderbird本身就在mail组呀...
<fox__> 写邮件的时候，你点write的时候，会跳出来一个新窗口。
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 不同的应用在打开的时候, 直接进入不同的组
<freeflying> archl: 你要请客吃饭啊
<fox__> 你再点write，又会跳出来一个窗口。
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 那怎么了? 都在mail足里面
<fox__> 没有
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 啥没有?
<fox__> 不是以tab的形式，在我这里。
<fox__> 而是新窗口的形式？OK？
<archl> freeflying: 。。。
<fox__> 然后我要查看另外一封邮件的时候，就要点下unity，再点那个老邮件窗口，再切回去，点一下，再点一下。
<archl> freeflying: 让adam给你报销吧。
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 我也说的是新窗口呀...
<LXJLXJ> ...
<fox__> LXJLXJ: 是啊，我根本没办法来方便的切换。
<LXJLXJ> 不是一直就在说新窗口吗...
<LXJLXJ> 怎么你突然就说我说的是tab了....
<LXJLXJ> 这难以沟通呀....
<fox__> terminal也是一样，窗口开了2个，就切换麻烦了。虽然我一直在用tmux。
<fox__> 你只是在说特例，我动你的意思LX....但是不是任何的应用都会很好的处理多个窗口
<fox__> 总有需要你点击unity，来进行切换的，不是吗？
<fox__> 我是这个意思。
<fox__> 假设
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 就因为这个就说这东西不好?
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 那你说个处理的好的wm
<fox__> 平常的，传统的，应该更好点
<fox__> ubuntu 10点多的时候版本很不多。
<fox__> ubuntu加入unity之后，是为了和平板之类的进行统一。
<onlylove_> 瓦片……直接鼠标foucus autorise
<fox__> 所以才会让鼠标流，也必须忍受这种设计
<onlylove_> focus
<fox__> 它更多的是考虑到别的平台，平板，触摸更多一点。
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 我恰恰觉得那东西不好..
<fox__> ubuntu现在侧边栏，是为了触摸，平板设计的。
<fox__> 强加给工作站是为了统一。
<fox__> 正因为这一点，才流失了很多用户。
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 不是, 在侧边设计一个东西, 是因为宽屏时代, 但是网页或者别的很多应用不需要那么宽
<fox__> LXJLXJ: 我不统一这个观点，从易用性来说，你鼠标移到左边的距离，比移动到上面的距离远很多。
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 你把屏幕竖起来, 跟我一样, 就会觉得那个东西很占地方, 但是横着放, 就不会觉得占地方. 这个就是设计的原因...
<LXJLXJ> fox__: ... 放到上面, 压缩你的屏幕空间了....
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 这个才是让我不爽的地方
<fox__> 你可以取消上面的。
<fox__> 它左边硕大的图标，外加不方便的切换方式，是真正的失败。
<fox__> ubuntu的用户，貌似近几个月已经被mint代替了，虽然minti也是基于ubuntu，人家该了外观
<fox__> 就有那么多人用了。这就是大众的品味。
<LXJLXJ> ubuntu也可以改外观
<fox__> 当然也有人喜欢unity，这是肯定有的。
<fox__> ubuntu我找了好多方式，要去掉unity，没找到.....
<LXJLXJ> fox__: ... ... 太简单了吧...装多一个wm就行了....
<fox__> 你是说用，ubuntu的gnome3？
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 试试stumpwm
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 纯lisp写的. 纯lisp扩展
<fox__> wm是什么？是苹果方式的一些小的utility么？
<fox__> 还是DE？
<ofan> LXJLXJ: 這玩意有人用？
<fox__> unity，总的来说，还是不喜欢的人多。
<LXJLXJ> ofan: 啥? stumpwm?
<onlylove> LXJLXJ: 你还是建议他用XFCE比较好
<LXJLXJ> ofan: 我就用呀~
<ofan> 堅持awesome
<fox__> 但也总有人喜欢unity，这个是品味问题。
<ofan> LXJLXJ: 有tray?
<LXJLXJ> ofan: awesome是挺好的... 不过我不会lua
<onlylove> 这么多用瓦片的……
<LXJLXJ> ofan: 自己开呀....
<fox__> onlylove: 我是在用mint的mate版本。
<ofan> 支持多顯示器核xinerama麼？
<ofan> LXJLXJ: 自己開啥
<archl> 现在。。。
<LXJLXJ> ofan: 我擦, 我都用了好久的多显示器了
<fox__> onlylove: Linux的好处就是能让你选择你喜欢的。
<LXJLXJ> ofan: 自己开tray呀
<LXJLXJ> ofan: 我是madper...
<onlylove> fox__: 我在用fluxbox,有兴趣可以试试……
<fox__> onlylove: fluxbox是什么东西？是新的DE么？
<ghast> onlylove: 我也用fluxbox 不錯的
<onlylove> fox__: 不是de是wm
<ghast> fluxbox 不是新的
<fox__> onlylove: 我觉得MInt的mate蛮好的，等哪天，它也强迫用户使用什么了，我就换你所说的WM
<freeflying> adam8157: 哦, 能报多少啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 啥?
<LXJLXJ> fluxbox还新...
<freeflying> 16:19 #ubuntu-cn: < archl> freeflying: 让adam给你报销吧。
<onlylove> fox__: Linux底下的wm不是一般的多……你可以挨个换……ubuntu论坛有人换过40多种
<LXJLXJ> fox__: ubuntu从来没有强迫用户用什么
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 你自己换wm很简单的
<fox__> LXJLXJ: unity就是强迫....
<archl> adam8157:  freeflying 想要报销饭费。
<fox__> LXJLXJ: 我也不喜欢KDE
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 的了, 那叫默认. 每个系统都有默认的
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 不喜欢就自己换
<archl> adam8157:  我出30.
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 开发者不可能满足每个人
<ofan> LXJLXJ: 喔槽 還要輸命令
<adam8157> archl: 你叫人过来 然后让我报销....
<LXJLXJ> ofan: 啥?
<adam8157> freeflying: 555
<archl> :) adam8157
<fox__> LXJLXJ: 这一句我喜欢，开发者必须满足大多数人，这个倒是真的。
<ofan> LXJLXJ: stumpwm
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥北京搞聚会么 ？
<LXJLXJ> ofan: 输什么命令?
<LXJLXJ> ofan: 不用膜拜, awesome也可以的
<fox__> LXJLXJ: 我只是抱怨unity中的一个，还有什么WM，能和Mint 的Mate那么易用，和统一么？
<ofan> LXJLXJ: 我說輸命令很燒餅
<ofan> awesome我從來不輸命令
<LXJLXJ> ofan: 哦... 你也可以不输入呀...我就不输入
<LXJLXJ> fox__: mate也能叫好用....
<ofan> LXJLXJ: 我看基本功能也得輸命令..
<fox__> LXJLXJ: 你可以去试试Mint的mate版本。
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 这里随便一个用linux时间长的, 都不用那东西了
<LXJLXJ> ofan: 比如?
<ofan> restore啥的
<LXJLXJ> ofan: 换字体? 这个得改配置文件或者输入命令我承认
<fox__> LXJLXJ: 为什么不用呢？这个和用LInux时间长短应该没有什么关系的吧。
<LXJLXJ> ofan: 干嘛用的?
<ofan> LXJLXJ: 不知道
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 瓦片居多了
<ofan> LXJLXJ: 這個有啥特色？
<LXJLXJ> ofan: 不知道啥功能的东西, 也叫基本功能???
<fox__> LXJLXJ: 瓦片？是bug，还是什么？还是你是说，用mate都是新手，不动Linux的....
<ofan> LXJLXJ: 視頻里那人一直輸命令
<fox__> LXJLXJ: 我很少泡论坛，不懂这些....
<ofan> 輸完了窗口才變化
<onlylove> 直译是瓦片，实际上是平铺
<onlylove> tilling
<LXJLXJ> ofan: 还有视频?
<LXJLXJ> ofan: 我擦, 给我链接看看
<ofan> LXJLXJ: youtube自己搜
<LXJLXJ> ofan: 不过, cfy 用的那个东西更少见..
<LXJLXJ> ofan: sawfish还是啥来的
<ofan> 太簡陋了
<ofan> 根twm差不多
<LXJLXJ> ofan: 恩...
<onlylove> sawfish是gnome2原来默认的wm
<LXJLXJ> ofan: 确实. 啥都没有...
<onlylove> 也是lisp的
<LXJLXJ> onlylove: 就那个lisp写的那个
<ofan> 本來還想用xmonad，根本沒法用
<archl> ofan:  twm?
<LXJLXJ> ofan: \rs 用的很爽... 是不是, \rs?
<ofan> LXJLXJ: 你們需求都太低了
<ofan> 連tray都搞單獨的
<ofan> 都集成起來是有好處的
<\rs> ofan: 用xmonad吧
<ofan> \rs: 配置文件要編譯
<fox__> LXJLXJ: 什么叫瓦片？求解。
<archl> ofan:  要瓦片的呢。
<\rs> ofan: 編譯怎麼了？
<LXJLXJ> fox__: ....
<ofan> awesome是即時的
<adam8157> huntxu: http://www.smzdm.com/rosewill-rowe-rk-9000-series-mechanical-keyboard-the-red-shaft-499-million.html   强烈推荐, 过了这村没这店儿
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y Rosewill 罗维 RK-9000系列 机械键盘 红轴　499元包邮»什么值得买
<fox__> LXJLXJ: ？真心不懂，求教。
<ofan> \rs: 你的xmonad定製了多少？
<LXJLXJ> ofan: tary/notification-daemon 这种东西, 本来就改自己选...
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 你用的wm太少了...
<ofan> LXJLXJ: 應該集成
<ofan> 選個毛毛
<ofan> 單獨開個進程 浪費資源
<LXJLXJ> ofan: .... 所以你的notify-send就只在一个显示器上出现/
<adam8157> hamo_icbc: http://www.smzdm.com/rosewill-rowe-rk-9000-series-mechanical-keyboard-the-red-shaft-499-million.html
<LXJLXJ> ofan: 然后你就蛋疼了
<fox__> LXJLXJ: 这个是的，我只用Linux来编译程序，然后安装项目，和编写shell，运行python....
<\rs> ofan: 500+ lines，去翻 xmonad-contrib 能學到很多algorithm、fp，其他wm做不到的
<byNcz> 不怎样
<hamo_icbc> adam8157: 不喜红轴
<byNcz> 看起来缩水的
<ofan> LXJLXJ: 那是libnotify渣
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 用多了就发现了... 那个什么毛毛mate, 真心就是个渣... 只是简单而已
<LXJLXJ> ofan: 那你别用!@
<ofan> LXJLXJ: 你用單獨的頁解決不了
<adam8157> hamo_icbc: 红轴最贵!
<byNcz> 没我的 g80-3000好
<LXJLXJ> ofan: 擦. 我的wm自己选dusnt做notification-daemon就可以. 多好
<adam8157> huntxu: 兼顾游戏和码字
<ofan> 不用用毛？ 默認都用這個
<fox__> LXJLXJ: 我就喜欢简单，Mint的mate版本很不多。满足所有要求，还有什么呢.
<onlylove> 写程序如果有大屏幕的话用平铺wm最合适了
<hamo_icbc> adam8157: 贵也没用...不打游戏
<adam8157> byNcz: 同g80 3000
<ofan> LXJLXJ: 其他程序都用libnotify
<LXJLXJ> adam8157: 红轴成本不是最高的
<ofan> 就根dbus一樣
<ofan> 你能不用？
<huntxu> adam8157: 这牌子行不？
<adam8157> LXJLXJ: 茶最高
<byNcz> 大块头 用的不错
<adam8157> huntxu: filco代工的啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 不懂
<adam8157> huntxu: hamo_icbc 就在用这牌子
<LXJLXJ> adam8157: 对呀. 所以红轴会降价的. 现在太新了~
<huntxu> roylez: 球科普
<huntxu> hamo_icbc: 好用不
<ofan> \rs: 我倒不是爲了學啥，只想用的舒服
<adam8157> huntxu: 和做工最好的filco一个厂
<hamo_icbc> huntxu: 不错啊。。。
<adam8157> hamo_icbc: filco的马甲
<archl> 哦。看到这样的内部。
<fox__> LXJLXJ: 可能我更喜欢是设计哲学更好的界面吧，好比ubuntu 12上面的scroll bar，我都要被弄崩溃了。、
<byNcz> 关键是要用的舒服 ，稳定
<archl> 记得小时候键盘就是这样的啊。1
<ofan> byNcz: +1
<archl> 后来才不是了
<LXJLXJ> fox__: ....
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 我没哲学这高度...
<ofan> 還要長期維護
<huntxu> adam8157: 评论好危险的样子 = =
 * huntxu 土鳖就是没文化...
<ofan> 什麼dwm,py寫的wm等都闌尾了
<fox__> LXJLXJ: 你发觉没有，eclipse中的scroll bar，是你移动上去，才会出现一个button，而且有的别的应用，是你不点也能出现。
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 干嘛会用到eclipse这种渣...
<onlylove> dwm烂尾了么？dwm还可以……就是简单了点
<fox__> 然后terminal中的scroll bar又是另外一个模样。
<LXJLXJ> ofan: 我这个貌似烂尾了... 而且我自己没有能力修改...
<adam8157> huntxu: usb口插拔太多的话比较脆弱. 这个模具最大的毛病, 不过 hamo_icbc 在用这型号的青轴 你可以问他
<ofan> 不加新東西=闌尾
<fox__> 这种严重的不统一的设计，非常不合理。用eclipse是因为公司做项目快，大家都用这个。
<fox__> LXJLXJ: 没必要为了性格，用别的来代替来着....
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 要求ide的公司, 都不是好公司...
<ofan> eclipse gui在mac上有點問題，要不我也用
<hamo_icbc> adam8157: 我真觉得不错..
<adam8157> huntxu: ^^ 真心推荐
<huntxu> hamo_icbc: 为嘛你用青轴？
<adam8157> huntxu: 出问题也只是usb而已
<adam8157> huntxu: 打游戏就红轴吧少年
<hamo_icbc> huntxu: 喜青轴
<fox__> LXJLXJ: 公司给你钱，能工作，就可以了，eclipse之类的，用来工作而已。
<onlylove> adam8157: 忘了问了，明天几点
<huntxu> adam8157: 兼顾码字才行啊...
<hamo_icbc> huntxu: 不怎么打游戏...
<fox__> LXJLXJ: 饭碗的东西，无所谓的。
<hamo_icbc> adam8157: 明天咋联系？
<adam8157> huntxu: 红轴是兼顾的
<adam8157> hamo_icbc: 电话啊
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 得了... 区别大了!
<byNcz> 青轴节奏感强
<hamo_icbc> adam8157: .
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 公司都不挑... wm确实不用挑了...
<adam8157> onlylove: 哦? 你要来么... 你都不认识的吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 为毛差那么多钱啊，和其他轴
<adam8157> onlylove: 时间没定呢还
<LXJLXJ> ofan: eclipse, 貌似比我的emacs还慢....
<adam8157> huntxu: 平时这个是小900的, 今天特价而已
<ofan> LXJLXJ: 加內存
<adam8157> huntxu: 所以今天贴给你看
<LXJLXJ> ofan: 我已经是8g了....
<huntxu> adam8157: 青的799,黑红499,茶599
<fox__> LXJLXJ: 你的意思是，用eclipse都是不好的公司么？然后我也不是什么好人？
<ofan> 我之前2g內存用着還行
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 我说的是, 强制使用ide的.
<namoamitabuddha> 請教
<adam8157> huntxu: 799是正常价格, 其它都是特价状态
<namoamitabuddha> 如何轉換編碼？
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 自己看log
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: iconv
<archl> http://scottr.org/presentations/git-in-5-minutes/ 这个我看完了。其他git文档，好长。
<fox__> LXJLXJ: 也没有强制使用，只是觉得没必要再配置vim来适应java了。
<kk> archl,啥网址y Git in 5 Minutes
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那個不行，是等到 EOF 的
<ofan> 之前用pycharm寫py
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我要鏈接管道
<fox__> LXJLXJ: 我是用vim的，不用emacs
<tryit> ofan, pycharm的编辑功能太弱了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: iconv不行？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 恩
<ofan> tryit: pydev
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: luit?
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我看看
<byNcz> 我也用vim 不习惯快捷键
<ofan> pydev不錯
<LXJLXJ> fox__: ....
<byNcz> 笔记本按快捷键更不爽
<huntxu> adam8157: 这么说我应该买？
<LXJLXJ> fox
<tryit> ofan, 一直用emacs，尝试了以下pycharm，放弃了
<adam8157> huntxu: 我强烈建议
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 要是公司让我不用emacs, 我就辞职.
<huntxu> hamo_icbc: 怎么看
<MeaCulpa> archl: git in 5 min你看了几个min?
<adam8157> huntxu: 但也是有可能出现 就是不喜欢机械键盘的情况...
<hamo_icbc> huntxu: 啥？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 10
<archl> MeaCulpa: 要实际操作啊
<fox__> LXJLXJ: 这要看你在什么公司，你在微软写C#也用emacs么？
<huntxu> adam8157: 我倒不会不喜欢
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你不错，我看了3H
<ofan> tryit: pycharm要錢的
<ofan> pydev不錯
<MeaCulpa> eclipse pydev?
<MeaCulpa> 那个还行..
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你不错，我是先操作碰了钉子才回来的。
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 微软里面用emacs的很多吧...
<ofan> 尤其是可以提示doc string
<huntxu> hamo_icbc: 那键盘
<hamo_icbc> huntxu: 建议先试用下机械键盘再决定买
<ofan> LXJLXJ: vs
<fox__> LXJLXJ: 多是多的，具体我也不知道，但没有VS来的方便。
<tryit> ofan, 我知道pycharm要钱的，但是试了以一下感觉编辑功能太弱，就放弃了
<ofan> windows下就是vs
<hamo_icbc> huntxu: 一个人一个口味...
<huntxu> hamo_icbc: 试过别人的，不知道啥牌子
<huntxu> hamo_icbc: 还是蛮舒服的
<byNcz> 看下自己习惯
<LXJLXJ> ofan: 我同学在亚洲研究院实习, 就是用的vim...
<huntxu> adam8157: 红黑茶，怎么选
<byNcz> 干什么用？
<hamo_icbc> huntxu: 那就入手吧...这键盘绝对好
 * MeaCulpa 总不能人人都用ed码字吧...
<fox__> LXJLXJ: 毕竟VS是针对与。NET开发的IDE。这和你硬要用EMCAS来替代是两回事
<LXJLXJ> fox__: 因为配置的不好... 你的vim
<ofan> LXJLXJ: msra不做那種開發項目
<byNcz> 如果长时间打字 用茶轴吧
<ofan> LXJLXJ: 人家只做研究
<adam8157> huntxu: 我喜欢茶轴 这是个萝卜青菜的问题
<ofan> vim足夠了
<LXJLXJ> ofan: 这个我不了解了....
<huntxu> adam8157: 我没用过不确定啊...
<LXJLXJ> ofan: 反正没人限制他就是了
<ofan> msra是研究機構不是做軟件的
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 对啊, 明天
<LXJLXJ> ofan: 恩, 也做.. 是项目, 不是产品
<fox__> LXJLXJ: 不是配置不好，是我懒得配置。一般用用就可以了，ctags，还有自动匹配，还有什么cscope，还有tagbar，等等。
<adam8157> huntxu: 兼顾的话就红轴咯
 * hamo_icbc 尼玛...这内部的系统居然连IE9都不支持...上chrome果断就好了...dudu这是要有多腹黑啊...
<adam8157> huntxu: 我们组有人不打游戏, 但是用红轴
<fox__> LXJLXJ: 有现成的，工作的能用，就用了。反正是在公司。
<archl> 香喷喷的羊肉香肠米饭。。。
<archl> 喜欢
<LXJLXJ> fox__: .... 不同的三观...
<huntxu> adam8157: 红和茶的区别
<byNcz> 自己喜欢主好
<adam8157> hamo_icbc: huntxu bluezd 说实话, 二爷那个红轴, 直上直下, 我感觉很爽
<jyfl987> 谁买机械了？
<ofan> LXJLXJ: 很多時候ide比vim之類好用
<archl> 而且这锅不错，直接出渣。
<jyfl987> 机械敲代码爽不
<byNcz> 红轴好像更省力
<palomino|working> 我 , jyfl987
<palomino|working> 我买的青轴的
<archl> jyfl987: RH一手一个
<hamo_icbc> huntxu: 所有的轴区别就是手感...
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 你不用说的 烧货
<adam8157> huntxu: 茶轴有段落感, 红的直上直下
<palomino|working> ............
<jyfl987> archl: 关键是写代码如何
<fox__> LXJLXJ: 这就是价值观。emacs和vim的哲学是两样的。
<archl> jyfl987: 笔记本写。
<ofan> jyfl987: 沒啥區別
<huntxu> adam8157: 啥叫段落感...
<palomino|working> 超爽的 , jyfl987
<byNcz> 写代码还是看你的编程功力
<palomino|working> 周围同事天天听我的咔哒咔哒 , jyfl987
<ofan> 巧克力鍵盤照樣碼代碼
<onlylove> 你们在讨论哪个牌子的键盘啊
<byNcz> 跟键盘无关
<palomino|working> 给他们枯燥的工作增添了很多乐趣 , jyfl987
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 哦
<adam8157> huntxu: 不是直上直下的 就叫段落感
<archl> huntxu: 就是按下以后要加力
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 你来么?
<ofan> palomino|working: 聲音太大 容易受影響
<archl> huntxu: 力度不同分阶段
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 我在从化
<huntxu> adam8157: 是不是就是不用太大力按啊
 * archl 知道小时候用的键盘都这样。
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 灰机, 很快的
<archl> huntxu: 大力按的好
<ofan> 小霸王遊戲機的感覺
<adam8157> huntxu: 都不大力, 红轴更轻松貌似
<namoamitabuddha> 上 BBS 是用 netcat 好還是 telnet
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 葱花包子
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 兜里没货
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 多放葱花
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: ...你猛
<huntxu> adam8157: 好，我喜欢轻点的
 * archl 没碰过小霸王游戏机。。。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 上水木？
<LXJLXJ> huntxu: 段落感? 就是中间某个位置需要更大的压力才能按下去...  cc adam8157 对不对?
 * archl 一直红白。。
<onlylove> 还是喜欢稍微软点的……苹果的air有点过分软了
<hamo_icbc> adam8157: 百夫长到手！
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: ???
<LXJLXJ> huntxu: 机械键盘问我呀... 我有研究~
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 不是
<adam8157> huntxu: LXJLXJ 格达 和 达达的区别
<ofan> 對bbs沒興趣
<LXJLXJ> adam8157: 我的新名字怎么样?
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 以前用telnet+luit
<adam8157> LXJLXJ: 像女生名字
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: netcat 能上的，不知道 telnet 比 netcat 有什麼優勢
<tenzu> LXJLXJ: 撸小姐撸小姐
<LXJLXJ> adam8157: 为啥?!
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 剛纔測試了，luit 可以
<LXJLXJ> tenzu: 疼教授...
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 挺方便的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: netcat都能上...
<ofan> 奇葩
<huntxu> LXJLXJ: 达达是啥？
<tenzu> LXJLXJ: 连续技
<adam8157> LXJLXJ: 刘惜君 什么的
<hamo_icbc> adam8157: 运通居然是5年有效期...
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: netcat上BBS...
<V587> adam8157: 阿蛋...
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: netcat 和 telnet 有啥本質區別？
 * MeaCulpa 真有人用运通卡..
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 區別很大吧
<adam8157> hamo_icbc: 运通没啥意义
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: For example?
<MeaCulpa> hamo_icbc: 你真疼
<V587> huntxu: 达达是连着按两次没有段落感的键盘
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 支持范围很不同
<ofan> netcat你怎麼發送？
<hamo_icbc> adam8157: 不过百夫长卡真漂亮
<V587> huntxu: 比如红/黑/茶. 都是没有段落感, 或者有跟没有一样的那种
<adam8157> hamo_icbc: 有银联标 漂亮个鬼
<archl> LXJLXJ: 老学究老学究
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 真有人蛋疼的AE
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我看下
<V587> archl: ..
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 另外netcat只负责管道 telnet 还负责一些客户端的东西
<adam8157> V587: 茶是有的
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 哦
<adam8157> hamo_icbc: 我都想买了 =,=
<V587> adam8157: 我知道有. 太不明显了... 你没用过零轴..... 不知道段落感多爽~
<archl> V587 你威武啥。。。
<archl> adam8157: 买吧。
<V587> archl: 我觉得这个名字不错~
<archl> adam8157: 让我看你花钱。
<adam8157> archl: 没钱
<hamo_icbc> adam8157: 键盘？
<adam8157> hamo_icbc: .
<V587> hamo_icbc: 见他蛤蟆
<archl> adam8157: 节食蹭饭
<V587> hamo_icbc: 践踏蛤蟆
<ofan> nnd 關掉屏保就好了，dkms沒毛用
<archl> adam8157: 省钱买东西
<onlylove> hamo怎么改icbc了
<V587> hamo_icbc: 践踏!!
<ofan> onlylove: 準備打劫？
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 謝謝了。debian 默認沒安裝 telnetc，我是用 nc 測試的
<huntxu> V587: <-- 这是谁...
<byNcz> 这个牛x啊
<V587> huntxu: 糊涂徐叔....
<archl> huntxu:  /whois huntxu
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: /whois
<archl> huntxu: 。。。是hunt
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: nc應該在EOF之前應該是不會發送數據的，telnet是即時的
<V587> huntxu: 我的新名字霸气否?
<huntxu> V587: 滚粗
<user8888> hello
<V587> roylez: 主席...
<kk> user8888, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<user8888> 用android的手机，没有root，咋看youtube啊？
<imadper> roylez: 主席... 何必嘞...
<ofan> user8888: vpn
<ofan> user8888: ssh
<ofan> ssh tunnel
<imadper> ofan: 估计你可以来生意了
<ofan> user8888: 有個ssh droid
<namoamitabuddha> 誰用 networkmanager
<user8888> ofan: 那个似乎适合一般用用，看视频似乎太费流量了
<ofan> 不用
<archl> namoamitabuddha:  用的也没问题
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 已经安装mysql服务器，但是在其它机器上连接报错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386376 大侠们 我在电脑上 安装了 mysql server，本机登录什么的都没问题，也用grant 命令添加了新账户 ，并分配了全部权限 grant all on *.* to user1@% indetified by "123456"; 但是我在装了mysql  …
<namoamitabuddha> archl: 請教下 IPv6 的設置
<ofan> user8888: 看你看什麼的
<archl> user8888: 。。。难道你有不用流量看视频的办法？
<user8888> ofan: ssh是不行的，没有root，似乎没法使用
<adam8157> huntxu: 今天是什么仓位?
<archl> namoamitabuddha: 没见过 IPV6
<ofan> user8888: 誰說的
<imadper> of
<namoamitabuddha> archl: 我以前沒用過所以茫然了
<imadper> ofan: ufc, 为啥youtube的不让我看?
<user8888> archl: 但是，不能太费流量啊，买的ssh，也就几个G，看视频根本不够啊
<ofan> ssh可以任意用戶用
<ofan> imadper: 啥
<imadper> user8888: ofan卖的ssh, 不限流量
<imadper> ofan: 就是自由搏击那个
<archl> user8888: 有的ssh不限制流量
<user8888> ofan: 我看网络上面有个软件这样说的
<ofan> imadper: 不知道
<archl> user8888: 。。。
<ofan> user8888: 忽悠人的
<imadper> user8888: 花钱买的ssh还限流量.... 这么说来, 还是 ofan 厚道
<huntxu> adam8157: 满的
<ofan> 一般用不了多少
<archl> imadper: 因为有的vps限制
<user8888> ofan: 哪里啊，在android上面，由于机制问题，似乎一定需要root才行的
<huntxu> adam8157: 我已经扔在那里很久了
<adam8157> huntxu: 同满仓
<adam8157> huntxu: 同扔在那里很久了...
<imadper> archl: ofan 的vps也限制吧?
<ofan> user8888: ssh droid需要root麼？
<adam8157> huntxu: 咱俩败家有一套
<user8888> imadper: 如果ssh可以，到是可以考虑，那个似乎价格还比较便宜一些
<ofan> imadper: 1T流量
<archl> imadper: 可能是 1000g吧
<user8888> vpn就贵了一点了
<imadper> user8888: ofan的一样价钱
<user8888> archl: 不限流量，估计不太靠谱，或者价格死贵
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 放心, 我最多看看网页
<archl> user8888: 不会的。
<imadper> user8888: 都跟你说了, ofan 就卖这个
<huntxu> adam8157: hamo_icbc 下单了
<tenzu> adam8157: 俺肘了, 有事短信联系
<ofan> 一般一個月最多也就幾十GB
<user8888> imadper: 哪有不限流量的啊，你不是生活中理想中吧～～～
<adam8157> huntxu: good choice
<huntxu> 新蛋要多久一般，很少在新蛋买东西
<hamo_icbc> huntxu: 恭喜入坑
<adam8157> tenzu: bye 授授
<ofan> 多了肯定就是挂BT的
<adam8157> huntxu: 恭喜入坑
<hamo_icbc> huntxu: 买了机械就离不了了...
<user8888> ofan: 我什么时候试一试，看看能不能爆掉我买的vpn
<imadper> user8888: 我擦, 都说了, 我用ofan的, ofan就没给我限制流量
<ofan> user8888: 等我弄好新的管理系統
<user8888> ofan:ssh droid似乎需要root的
<imadper> user8888: vpn不用呀
<adam8157> huntxu: 然后会想买第二块儿 cc hamo_icbc
<adam8157> huntxu: 然后会想买HHKB cc hamo_icbc
<user8888> imadper: 这样啊～～
<user8888> imadper: 我看来也要换ofan的了
<imadper> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=17920896766&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1347009067_4k1_1000145010
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 【行货代理】日本FILCO(菲尔可)87圣手零轴机械键盘黑色无冲突-淘宝网
<hamo_icbc> adam8157: 求壕赠送HHKB！
<user8888> ofan: 目前感觉最费流量的，可能就是youtube了。
<adam8157> imadper: 有零轴的介绍没有?
<ofan> user8888: 我的不需要root
<ofan> supersu里也沒ssh droid的記錄
<imadper> adam8157: 不好找. 不过你既然已经了解cherry的所有的轴了, 不妨考虑一下alps的轴. 另外一个世界.
<imadper> adam8157: 你喜欢重的还是轻的?
<user8888> ofan: 等等，你说ssh不需要root也可以使用吗？
<ofan> user8888: 對
<imadper> ofan: 你不是iphone吗?
<imadper> ofan: 怎么又android了?
<ofan> imadper: 誰說的
<user8888> ofan: 刚你说的那个sshdroid，似乎不是翻墙用的？
 * hamo_icbc 践踏主席！
<imadper> ofan: 哦, 那我记错了
<ofan> imadper: 我手機，平板都是android
<ofan> user8888: 可以用來翻牆
<imadper> ofan: 恩. 你在米国, 买iphone不是便宜嘛?
<user8888> ofan: 这样啊，看来我偏见了，得要学习了
<ofan> imadper: 要簽約
<user8888> ofan: 原来我一直使用一个专门翻墙的，那个里面说到，android的代理机制，似乎说必须root才能够改变iptables什么的。
<ofan> user8888: 渣
<ofan> 直接ssh轉發
<ofan> 建tunnel可能需要root
<ofan> iptables沒必要
 * hamo_icbc 践踏主席！
<imadper> adam8157: 蛋壕, 你买个压力分区的静电容吧... 我还没用过呢... 你买了我试试看呗~
<bluezd> adam8157: imadper ,用静电容键盘的手感就像在戳美女胸部……
<imadper> bluezd: 我也没有戳过美女的胸...
<Atavg2012> bluezd:真的？
<Atavg2012>  bluezd:我要买
<bluezd> Atavg2012: 我也不知道，网上一个帖子说的 。。。。。。
<xiaok> 各位亲，好久没用ubuntu，gnome3出来没？怎么在ubtu 11上安装？
<Atavg2012>  bluezd:我看感觉不错
<xiaok> 别告诉我google阿，拜托
<bluezd> Atavg2012: 太贵，买不起
<namoamitabuddha> g3 早出來了
<bluezd> http://shujiansm.tmall.com/search-cat-67576700-407986562-UkVBTEZPUkNFvrK158jdvPzFzA==.htm
<kk> bluezd,啥网址y REALFORCE静电容键盘-书剑数码专营- 天猫Tmall.com
<adam8157> imadper: bluezd ...
<xiaok> namoamitabuddha: 好的，谢谢啦，俺装装看
<adam8157> bluezd: 壕 你又要入?
<imadper> adam8157: 买吧... 买了让我也戳一下
<bluezd> adam8157: ... 入啥啊，太贵，买不起
<adam8157> bluezd: 你一旦长草 就没不买过
<bluezd> adam8157: 我觉得我现在键盘就不错，我很专一的
<adam8157> bluezd: 你一旦长草 就没不买过
<adam8157> bluezd: 什么都是
<bluezd> adam8157: 所以就不会买
<adam8157> bluezd: 壕的风范尽显
<bluezd> adam8157: ...... 曾经我还天真的以为我是土豪，知道我 。。。。。。
<adam8157> bluezd: 我就没认为过, 土豪你好
<bluezd> adam8157: 直到我遇到 。。。。。。
<adam8157> bluezd: 谁
<bluezd> adam8157: 你懂的
<adam8157> bluezd: lol
<imadper> adam8157: 屏幕竖起来, 看pdf也爽了...
<adam8157> imadper: 真猎奇
<imadper> adam8157: 一页还多... 而且, 大小特别好
<imadper> adam8157: 真心应该竖起来. 你试试就知道了
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 在的。但是才看见。
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你的有消息了？
<huntxu> adam8157: 新蛋的已出库之后大概要多久到手
<adam8157> huntxu: 你选的工作日么? 一般都是第二天吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 我没选，我填的家里
<adam8157> huntxu: 如果默认是工作日的话你可以给客服打电话改改
<namoamitabuddha> 哪個上 bt 比較方便？
<namoamitabuddha> µTorrent 還是 transmission
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 我推荐transmission
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 能稍微說下理由麼？
<huntxu> adam8157: 没看到可以设置的地方
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 特性多, 支持cli, web, api....
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 那個啥 pt 和 bt 是啥區別？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 无法终止安装firefox的插件flash的进程？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386382 本来要安装firefox的插件flash ，结果因为太慢，就不想安装了，结果发现无法停止。 使用 sudo apt-get install -f , sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer, kill之类都终止不了。 后来关机，重启后， …
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 搜搜去
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: aria2c也可以
<archl> aria2c 似乎成了目前的主力了。。。不过web ui
<archl> 没追上？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 是的。
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/204769.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y [图]Raspberry Pi增强版Cubieboard现身 售价$49_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> archl: 不需要
<ofan> archl: yaaw+aria2 daemon
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/204769.htm
<archl> ofan: 哇这个不错。
<archl> ofan:  raspberry pi 直接退役吧。
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: transmission 支持不？我看中文 wiki 沒提到
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: pt
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 支持
<ofan> rasp pi渣渣
<ofan> 炒作的厲害
<archl> ofan: 因为没啥商业支持，真的会贵很多
<SpammerM> ofan: archl 这个不就是全志A10么……
<ofan> SpammerM: 哦
<ofan> 上面寫的a8
<ofan> a8還是vfp?
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: aria2 支持不？
<SpammerM> ofan: 额，A8指的是cortex-a8,我说的是全志all-winA10方案……就是前半年风靡全国的低价android pad的核心
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 支持啥
<ofan> SpammerM: 哦，多少錢？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: pt
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 啥pt
<SpammerM> ofan: 你指的是？
<archl> SpammerM:  当然是这个核心
<ofan> SpammerM: 全志的板子
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: private tracker
<archl> ofan: 。。。 YAAW 不也是个 web ui
<archl>  ofan 你毛。。。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 有啥區別
<SpammerM> archl: archl $15
<imadper> huntxu: 糊涂徐叔, 你买的哪个?
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 不是特別清楚
<ofan> SpammerM: 也就是說這個比較垃圾？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: dunno
<SpammerM> ofan: 批量的话可以$7
<archl> SpammerM: 哦。
<ofan> SpammerM: 我說整個板子
<SpammerM> ofan: 那倒不是，这个片子是目前方案最成熟的，虽然不是性能最佳，但肯定是性价比最佳
<ofan> $7我買一打
<archl> ofan:  1000件起
<ofan> SpammerM: 國內買多少
<archl> $7 的话。。。直接用这个搞并联运算？
<archl> lol
<SpammerM> ofan: ……板子不好说，我这里只有一块a10de的Mele A1000
<ofan> SpammerM: 哦
<SpammerM> ofan: 因为这个东西本来就是国内产的芯片，所以你去淘宝搜全志a10应该可以搜到好多
<SpammerM> ofan: 我当时是400买的……比较亏
<ofan> è²´
<lolicon> 有没有人在编译 libelf 的时候遇到过 make[1]: *** No rule to make target `de', needed by `all'. 的错误？
<ofan> lolicon: 看makefile有沒有
<ofan> 可能是typo之類
<ofan> A10超高主频1.5GHZ原装LG屏9.7"10点触控电容IPS 2160PHDMI输出 只要999.00！！
<SpammerM> ofan: 就是这个方案的设备
<ofan> SpammerM: 我知道...
<ofan> SpammerM: 沒搜到
<ofan> 全是這個
<SpammerM> ofan: 搜a1000
<jusss> ofan: 是不是大部分android都支持iptables?
<ofan> jusss: 內核支持
<ofan> SpammerM: 沒有..
<ofan> 淘寶全假貨
<jusss> ofan: 那怎么判断内核支持不支持
<lolicon> ofan: 通常 Makefile 的 $CATELOGS 是怎么样的？我看 libelf 的 po/Makefile 里面的  $CATALOGS 是 de，但是 make 的 po/Makefile 里面的 $CATALOGS 都是带 gmo 后缀的
<SpammerM> ofan: http://ju.atpanel.com/?url=http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.1.355f9d&id=15051860754&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=1500206164949e8479ce
<kk> SpammerM,啥网址y Mele/迈乐卓影A1000网络硬盘播放器 网络电视 机顶盒 高清播放器-tmall.com天猫
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 我沒記錯的話 /proc 有 config.gz
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 在 android
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: config.gz里有写？
<SpammerM> ofan: hack http://rhombus-tech.net/allwinner_a10/hacking_the_mele_a1000/
<archl> adam8157:  怎么定的。
<kk> SpammerM,啥网址y hacking the mele a1000
<archl> 几点到哪里啊。
<archl> 疼疼都下车了
<adam8157> archl: 930 到中关村地铁
<archl> adam8157:  哦。8:00出门。
<archl> adam8157: 和aron说吗？
<adam8157> archl: 悦姐和蓉蓉下午两点以后有空, 教授说的
<ofan> lolicon: 你搜有沒有de的target rule
<ofan> makefile里 'de:' 這樣的
<archl> adam8157: 唔。
<lolicon> ofan: 没有
<ofan> lolicon: 從哪下的源碼包，官方的？
 * archl 退了。
<lolicon> ofan: 官方的，我现在在 crosstool-ng 里编译交叉工具链
<lolicon> ofan: 我试试能不能强制禁用掉 nls
<ofan> lolicon: 把de從all 里去掉試試
<ofan> 反正是個德語包，應該無所謂
<ofan> Node.js Convincing The Boss Guide ... lol
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/204713.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y VIA发布世界首款四核心pico-ITX整合主板_VIA 威盛_cnBeta.COM
<lolicon> ofan: 看了一下貌似只是给 ltrace 用的，禁掉算了
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡
<lainme> roylez_: 晚上好
<roylez_> lainme: 你会画画么？
<lainme> roylez_: 曾经会。早不行了
<roylez_> ...
<ofan> 我會畫蛋
<maplebeats> 那个蛋蛋 conky是谁画的
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 求助：xp上安装ubuntu后启动项里也有xp，但无法启动，又回到启动项，如图 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386386 求助：xp上安装ubuntu后启动项里也有xp，但无法启动，又回到启动项，如图 是在不知道咋弄了。急死了。一点击xp 就回到了 图示 的情况。 统计信息: 发表于  …
<roylez_> ofan: 你会扯蛋
<Regist> hi
<kk> Regist, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<Regist> wo zhe da bu chu zhongwen.keke
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 输入法挂了？
<Freebuilder> 凡是没译成中文的都不懂！纯音乐除外！
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ERROR http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386390 administrator@ubuntu:~$ comp --install ethercat.comp make -C /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-122-rtai SUBDIRS=`pwd` CC=gcc V=0 -o /Module.symvers modules make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-122-rtai' CC [M] /tmp/tmpHNy01z/ethercat.o ethercat.comp:37: error: expected ‘=’, …
<Regist> w3m
<xiaopeng> 大家好
<kk> xiaopeng, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • Lazarus 1.0 release available for download（Delphi的开源跨平台替代） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386393 The Lazarus team is glad to announce the release of: Lazarus 1.0 At this important stage the current team would like to thank all the past and current people who were involved in getting us here. * Thanks also go to the FPC team f …
<maxupeng> 冏，刚刚用dd将iso写到U盘，能够引导启动，只是安装到一半时，提示我插入新的盘，怎么解？PS：我的U盘4G，ISO才700多M，所以U盘绝对是够容量写入ISO的
<CyrusYzGTt> 爲麼不用 liveUSB-create
<namoamitabuddha> 有山東人沒？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 幹毛？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 有一個說法我忘了
<ofan> 。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] maxupeng,啥系统啊？
<maxupeng> CyrusYzGTt：这个工具是不是对所有的启动iso都有效呢？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你是不？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 直接說就行了
<CyrusYzGTt> maxupeng§ 只能對 live iso有效。。
<ofan> maxupeng: 下個完全版的iso
<maxupeng> xubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso，是完整的，我用virtualbox可以安装
<namoamitabuddha> 就是說在山東，例如春節或者類似的節日，去朋友家喝酒但沒喝“夠”被認爲不夠哥們兒還是怎麼的，有一個詞專門來形容的，忘記了。
<namoamitabuddha> 誰知道額？
<maxupeng> live iso是不是指能够直接进入系统，然后再选择安装的那种iso?
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 用unetbootin也不错。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 是的。
<maxupeng> 也就是说liveUSB-create对我这种alternate版iso无效？
<namoamitabuddha> 話說那 wirenet 是啥玩意
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 看到12.10beta版发布了，请问正式版出来后12.04如何直接升级 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386399 等到10月正式版发布后，12.04如何升级至最新版呢？最怕重新安装了，能否通过系统的软件更新升级呢？还有我将现在的Thunderbird和LibreOffice 都卸载了，安装了永中office …
<maxupeng> thunderbird很好用啊，office软件等着用wps
<metbsd> foxmail, ms office 2007
<metbsd> 好用
<Freebuilder> eexpress, 怎么冒出来了？
<Freebuilder> 不是 iGoogle 了？
<archpower> hello
<kk> archpower, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<archpower> i dont speak chinese kk
<namoamitabuddha> !en | archpower
 * ofan 幹掉fcitx了
 * maplebeats 为什么
<namoamitabuddha> 看來沒山東人……
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不同地方的不一樣
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那有一個說法，我忘了。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 以前聽說過
<maplebeats> 我掉了？
<ofan> PRONMAN: pornman
<ofan> archpower: who not?
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: pornograhy ......
<archpower> nice to meet you all
<PRONMAN> ofan: that is also mine
<ofan> ibus能不能換皮膚？
<onlylove> 哪个地方的山东人啊……再说了，喝酒这事喝多了对身体不好，自己遭罪，喝够了有啥意思
<maxupeng> fcitx很好用啊
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ maya就是了
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 貌似 adam8157_away 也是
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我主要是瞭解一個這樣一個說法。
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ,,那就不瞭解。。
<namoamitabuddha> 不知道哪裏山東人是這樣講的，反正以前聽說過，只是最近發現搞不清楚，想要瞭解下而已。
<ofan> maxupeng: 推薦rime
<Atavg2012> 为什么我的字体都变成了繁体？
<maxupeng> ofan的也是繁体
<Atavg2012> 我不懂啊，为什么啊？
<namoamitabuddha> 就是我們輸入的是繁體而已
<Atavg2012> 为什么繁体啊、
<namoamitabuddha> 記憶，認識繁體。
<maxupeng> ofan:谢谢推荐，google一下好像很强的样子，能说下你用这输入法的爽点在哪里吗？目前我已经十分习惯fcitx了，但并不排斥使用别的输入法
<Atavg2012> 我用的是QQ。哈哈
<namoamitabuddha> maxupeng: ibus, fcitx 不叫輸入法
<namoamitabuddha> maxupeng: 那叫做輸入框架
<maxupeng> ibus是输入框架，fcitx叫做输入法不为过吧
<namoamitabuddha> maxupeng: fcitx 中還是能用很多 module 的
<Atavg2012> ubuntu升级时出现而失败，那么以前现在的回删除吗？
<maxupeng> 哎，我错了，google了一下，官方也称为输入法框架
<Atavg2012> ubuntu升级时出现错误，那么以前下载的会删除吗、
<namoamitabuddha> rollback 比較困難
<ofan> maxupeng: 速度很快，從沒有卡噸的感覺，簡體繁體切換很方便，對繁體支持非常好
<ofan> maxupeng: 還有些高級功能
<ofan> 看wiki
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: fcitx 對繁體支持不好麼？
<ofan> maxupeng: 而且全平臺的，windows，mac，linux都支持
<maxupeng> ofan:谢谢，我试试，对了，支持VIM按ESC自动切换成命令模式吗？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 有些詞給出的字不對
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 例如
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 看wiki
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你一個詞都不能給出就說句看 wiki ……
<maxupeng> 冏，何必纠结，各自用的爽就行了，如果觉的哪里不爽，跟开发者提交建议岂不更爽
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 丫的 哪有那麼多時間
<maxupeng> 有个东东忘了，gcc编译后，函数调用栈的分配和释放是用调用者维护还是被调用者维护来着？
<ofan> http://code.google.com/p/rimeime/wiki/RimeWithSchemata 自己看去
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: RimeWithSchemata - rimeime - Rime 輸入方案設計書 - 中州韻輸入法引擎 | Rime Input Method Engine - Google Project Hosting
<ofan> maxupeng: 看調用規則
<ofan> maxupeng: 調用約定
<maxupeng> stdcall貌似是调用这维护
<maxupeng> 如果记得没错的话
<imadper> ofan: 学erlang, 看啥书?
<ofan> imadper: 紅寶書？
<ofan> 不過我沒看過
<imadper> ofan: 学名/
<imadper> ofan: 学名啥? programming erlang?
<imadper> of
<ofan> imadper: concurrent programming in erlang
<ofan> im
<ofan> imadper: http://www.erlang.org/erlang_book_toc.html
<imadper> ofan: 哦... 那个我只找到了part1
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Concurrent Programming in Erlang
<ofan> imadper: 新浪 iask
<ofan> imadper: 你懂的
<imadper> ofan: 恩, gaoji
<imadper> ofan: 打算买个kindle上下班看书... 我上班路上2小时.. 来回四个小时....
<maxupeng> 那么gtk中这样写并不安全啊：g_signal_connect(G_OBJECT(window), "destroy", G_CALLBACK(gtk_main_quit), NULL), 回调函数是gtk_main_quit，但是destroy信号规定的回调函数是foo(GtkObject*, gpointer)
<microcai> maxupeng: 没问题
<maxupeng> 怎么解？
<microcai> maxupeng: 没问题就是没问题
<ofan> imadper: 有前途
<microcai> imadper: 我都买了2个了
<microcai> imadper: 赶紧买啊
<imadper> microcai: 你是壕... 我得等发工资才能买呀....
<imadper> microcai: 而且, 晚上车里光线不够, 我想买带背光的kindle
<microcai> imadper:  从前是豪
<microcai> imadper: 现在不是了
<microcai> imadper: 诶
<imadper> microcai: 不是吧....
<imadper> microcai: 怎么突然能不是了?
<microcai> imadper: 生意失败啊
<imadper> microcai: 这不是常有的事情嘛....
<maxupeng> microcai: 假设调用栈是由被调用者维护，那么调用者push gpointer, push GtkObject*，后，调用gtk_main_quit，后者没有参数，返回后不就找不到调用者的栈帧的基址了吗
<microcai> maxupeng:  你假设啥啊
<microcai> maxupeng: 调用栈是由被调用者维护， 这个假设就不成立
<Freebuilder> 在讨论什么呢？
<Freebuilder> 去看看 C 和 Pascal 的调用区别吧。
<UbuntuTalk> [戴彬] 有更新最新的chrome 22.0.1229.36 beta吗？
<maxupeng> microcai: 没假设，_stdcall，参数由调用者压入栈，但是这些参数由被调用者清除，上面的示例代码，调用者压入两个参数，但是被调用者认为没有参数，那么压入栈的两个参数就没人清除了
<microcai> maxupeng:  stdcall 啥。 gtk 都是 cdecl
<microcai> maxupeng: 看你居然都知道 stdcall 了，居然在这种地方范糊涂
<maxupeng> microcai: gtk在所有系统中都是cdecl吗？
<pityonline> adam8157: 明天我们九点在清华见吗？
<ofan> maxupeng: 根系統沒關係
<imadper> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/rosewill-rowe-rk-9000-series-mechanical-keyboard-the-red-shaft-499-million.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Rosewill 罗维 RK-9000系列 机械键盘 红轴　499元包邮»什么值得买
<ofan> maxupeng: stack frame里不只是函數參數
<microcai> maxupeng: yes
<maxupeng> 好吧，我糊涂了，还是写段代码编译成汇编看去吧，谢谢ofan和microcai
<microcai> maxupeng:  你自己写个 __stdcall 的都传不进去做参数
<microcai> maxupeng: 传进去了也是挂掉
<microcai> maxupeng:  如果你非要用 __stdcall 就要写 gcloser
<samul> 谁用
<samul> nvidia卡
<maxupeng> microcai: 用强转还是可以传的，也过得了编译，只不过运行时挂掉，这就是我纠结的啊
<samul> 我的nvidia卡注销一下都能花屏了
<microcai> maxupeng: 那就自己写个 closer_marshal
<samul> 然后就补响应
<ofan> maxupeng: 糾結毛
<maxupeng> ofan:2B青年就是这么纠结
<adam8157> imadper: 我让huntxu买了
<archl> 睡觉？
<ofan> archl: 嘖嘖
<archl> ofan:  睡吧你。
<ofan> archl: 跟你夥計聊天呢
<archl> ofan 我想要美国军用巧克力尝尝。
<archl> ofan:  你怎么不开发ios弱智游戏赚钱呢
<ofan> archl: 沒iphone
<archl> ofan: 不是有mac就可以？
<ofan> archl: 沒手機不好測試
<archl> ofan:ssh到n7上测试？
<archl> ofan:  只要有触摸屏就行了吧。
<ofan> archl: 那是android..
<archl> ofan: 可以用触摸屏操作就行不是。。。
<ofan> archl: ...
<ofan> archl: 得放到機器上測試
<archl> ofan: 买一台二手的 3gs
<archl> ofan: 现在买肯定价格低下
<ofan> archl: 裝不了新系統
<rootroot> qe
<rootroot> e
<rootroot> e
<rootroot> cd /
<ofan> archl: 買個touch不錯，不過現在沒錢了
<rootroot> cd/
<rootroot> ?
<Atavg007> 我在这里潜水很久了
<imadper> adam8157: 红轴一般吧...
<whi5key> 带灯的kindle多少钱啊
<imadper> adam8157: 太轻了... 没法用...
<adam8157> imadper: 我们组有人用
<imadper> adam8157: kexin?
<adam8157> imadper: eryu
<chezhe> 这两天google drive和sourceforge都能上去了
<chezhe> 怎么回事？
<debianer> 都在吗
<imadper> debianer: 不知道都在不在...
<debianer> 哈哈哈，你还没去学校
<debianer> 我这Google drive仍然上不去
<imadper> 还没呢, 17号回去处理一些事情
<chezhe> 校园网？
<chezhe> 我用的是宽带
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • 有没有适合emacs的键盘？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386408 如hkkb这样的键盘，淘宝上找不到啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiufeng — 2012-09-07 22:08
<Atavg2012> 这里什么频道？
<chezhe> chrome有没有可以捕捉浏览器内网页内容的插件
<archl> Atavg2012: 这里是互相调戏的频道
<Atavg2012> 额   我是想来学习的
<hamo_notail> archl: 别吓到新人...
<Atavg2012> 你们都是学生？还是
<imadper> Atavg2012: 这里不是互相调戏的, 是我们一起调戏 hamo_notail 的
<chezhe> 显然不全是
<hamo_notail> imadper: ...
 * archl 抱抱热心的 hamo_notail
 * hamo_notail 使劲momo archl 
<archl> Atavg2012: 学生党已经退散，这里都毕业了
<tryit> Atavg2012, 这有学生，专业的话去mailing list吧
<chezhe> 这里不适合学习吧
<chezhe> 你可以问问题
 * adam8157 momo hamo_notail 
<Atavg2012> 貌似这里有大牛，说实话，我很喜欢ubuntu
<archl> Atavg2012: 这里要说适合学习的-就是你知道了，不是很清楚，让人点一下
 * hamo_notail （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） imadper 
 * hamo_notail （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） imadper 
 * hamo_notail （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） imadper 
 * hamo_notail 抱抱 adam8157 
 * ofan 基情
<imadper> hamo_notail: 激情
 * hamo_notail （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） imadper 
 * hamo_notail （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） imadper 
 * archl 拍拍 hamo_notail 的嘟嘟
<chezhe> 哈哈，我从这里学会翻墙的
 * hamo_notail （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） imadper 
<Atavg2012>  我懂了，
<imadper> hamo_notail: 你妹... 你不打 ofan
<chezhe> 草，这是干什么呢？
<hamo_notail> imadper: ofan 又没说啥...
<Atavg2012> chezhe>：我在就会翻墙了，自学的
<imadper> hamo_notail: 你那么凸的蛤蟆眼, 看不见呀?!
<Atavg2012> 大家都是从事ubuntu的开发的？
<archl> imadper: 激情才算
<archl> Atavg2012: 几乎没人用Ubuntu了
<ofan> Atavg2012: 不是
<archl> Atavg2012: 这里
<ofan> 這裏沒幾個用ubuntu的
<chezhe> 你用的是什么？
<Atavg2012> 我装了双系统
<imadper> 我用win7
<ofan> 比如 archl 是用的win98
 * archl 还在用。不过是年中才开始的。
<archl> ofan:  。
<archl> ofan:  你在用 OS/2
<archl> ofan: 别以为我不摘掉
<imadper> archl: 你还配合 ofan 一下...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 黑毛
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora 17 + win7 路過
<archl> imadper: 他太慢
<roylez_> hamo_notail: newrelic好使的
<hamo_notail> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 我要开会了，半小时后跟你说...
<ofan> mac+arch擼過
 * archl 记得还装过 win8，之前倒是一直 debian
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 你还真给搞服务器上了...
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 我看那天开会, fedora19都快了
<hamo_notail> roylez_: .
 * hamo_notail 求Mac air
<chezhe> Atavg2012：你用什么方法翻墙的
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 嗯
<onlylove> MACPRO就行了，air就别强求了
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 那你高级了...
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ ..不過，，f18跳票到 11.20了
<hamo_notail> onlylove: 为啥？
<archl> hamo_notail:  把 dooloo.info 加上一个捐助，写个计划，要求筹集资金 5000 买
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 明几点？
<archl> hamo_notail:  9.30
<ofan> hamo_notail: è²·mbp with retina
<onlylove> hamo_notail: pro能便宜点
<archl> ofan:  那样linux就不能用了不是
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ ..你纔 gaoji 你全家都 gaoji
<ofan> archl: 可以
<hamo_notail> onlylove: pro便宜？
<archl> hamo_notail: 。。。你说呢
<onlylove> 同配置的
<hamo_notail> ofan: 我对屏没啥要求...轻薄就可以
<ofan> hamo_notail: 很輕薄
<cfy> hamo_notail: 必须air
<cfy> hamo_notail: 老por很大的.
<cfy> hamo_notail: rmbp估计好点,也大
<ofan> hamo_notail: 去店裏看下就直到
<onlylove> 当然，你要拿80Gssd的没办法，那个就9000左右
<archl> ofan:  pro很大，虽然轻薄
<ofan> rmbp看得我口水
<imadper> cfy: hamo_notail 必须nec的那款新材料的机器....
<cfy> hamo_notail: 13' air 1.45 11'air 1.0
<cfy> hamo_notail: mbp 2.5了都要
<tusooa> ls
<cfy> hamo_notail: rmbp 2.0
<ofan> archl: 不大
<archl> ofan: 卖了你的，买新的
<imadper> cfy: 13' nec 0.99
 * hamo_notail 表示现在评测的Intel 600GB SSD让我很口水！
<ofan> archl: 你買？
<archl> ofan: 比air大很多
<cfy> imadper: nec是啥?
<cfy> imadper: gaoji....怎么买nec版本?
<archl> ofan: 不
<imadper> cfy: 这你都不知道... 等我给你找链接
<archl> ofan: 我无钱，
<MeaCulpa_> hamo_notail: ...有内存要Flash SSD干啥
<ofan> $2999 賣你
<hamo_notail> MeaCulpa_: 内存掉了点就木有了啊...
<Atavg2012> 在ubuntu上编写插件用什么语言？
<chezhe> 看到有人苹果机装win7系统，有种暴殄天物感觉
<ofan> Atavg2012: 什麼的插件
<imadper> cfy: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/190875.htm
<ofan> chezhe: 怎麼了
<kk> imadper,啥网址y ["invalid byte sequence in UTF-8 . IN gettitle"]
<cfy> imadper: 哦...可是我要mac os
<ofan> 我裝了win7,玩遊戲用過幾次
<Atavg2012> 就是一般的应用程序
<ofan> Atavg2012: c/c++,python什麼的都行
<imadper> cfy: 没意义吧?
<cfy> chezhe: 还有人在这里灌水呢
<MeaCulpa_> hamo_notail: SSD你以为掉电不伤么？
<archl> 今天奇怪。
<cfy> chezhe: 我也觉得 暴殄天物
<MeaCulpa_> hamo_notail: 大部分需要快I/O的操作都是非关键数据
<cfy> imadper: 有!!!
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: find很快
<imadper> cfy: 装13?
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 没内存快
<Atavg2012> <ofan>：C/C++ 不好用吧？
<ofan> 我find /,基本都是幾秒完成
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 你內存才能多大
<archl> 有人用了我哥的amazon账户买了东西，送到我哥那里，然后改了密码，绑定了其他邮箱。。。
<cfy> ofan: 你妹
<ofan> 能有256G?
<cfy> ofan: 200G cc MeaCulpa imadper
<cfy> ofan: 快有256了
<archl> 莫名其妙的
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 现在动辄3xG内存吧
<ofan> 如果有256G內存我就買
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<cfy> imadper: 那200G的多少钱?
<archl> ofan: 256GB 内存。。。
<hamo_notail> MeaCulpa_: 3xG内存？求一台给多撸当服务器
<onlylove> 貌似主板也就8G，多了插不上了
<imadper> cfy: 256g的ssd? 999rmb
<cfy> imadper: ram
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 反正firefox 和编译，8G内存绰绰有余
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 跑虛擬機不行
 * hamo_notail Intel 600GB的SSD...性能爆好
<imadper> cfy: 别想了, 你的主板不支持
<ofan> hamo_notail: IOPS多少？
<imadper> hamo_notail: iops?
<cfy> imadper: 我说那机器
<onlylove> 不会像上次那样丢容量吧
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 虚拟机的IO. SSD顶不了几年
<imadper> cfy: 不知道多少钱... 今天用的是1t内存的...
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 内存便宜阿
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: è²´
<imadper> cfy: 特意发邮件要得...
<Atavg2012> all：鸟哥的LINUX私房菜有谁看过？
<cfy> imadper: 我艹....我硬盘都没1T.......
<onlylove> 1T内存……
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 有基于DRAM的SSD的...我觉得Flash是无用的鸡肋
<cfy> ofan: 看....
<imadper> cfy: 一个bug需要....
<cfy> ofan: 1t内存
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 16G $140差不多
<cfy> imadper: 什么bug?
<hamo_notail> imadper: ofan 数据木有...在另外一个组里...反正巨快....
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 高端的SSD有不少是DRAM的
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 那是緩存吧
<imadper> cfy: shmfs的溢出的bug...
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: Flash弱爆了
<hamo_notail> imadper: ofan 巨贵，估计够我买半个mac air的..
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 我的SSD 512M DDR2緩存
<cfy> imadper: 我艹....nb
<onlylove> 那硬盘里面有电容还是电池啊……
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 我4G内存跑portage就没压力了
<ofan> 現在估計有1G DDR3緩存的了
<imadper> cfy: 牛逼个屁, 那电脑, 又不能拿回家玩...
<archl> 。。。。
<archl> imadper: 晕
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 要毛缓存...全部dram
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 所以就看你幹什麼，我上網本4G也夠了
 * hamo_notail 等贵摸的相变存储！！！
<cfy> imadper: 可以vpn
<imadper> hamo_notail: 蛤蟆寿命几何? 能等到这个时候?
<cfy> imadper: 成精了
 * hamo_notail ＜（‵□′）＞───Ｃε（┬＿┬）３ imadper cfy 
 * hamo_notail ＜（‵□′）＞───Ｃε（┬＿┬）３ imadper cfy 
 * hamo_notail ＜（‵□′）＞───Ｃε（┬＿┬）３ imadper cfy 
 * hamo_notail ＜（‵□′）＞───Ｃε（┬＿┬）３ imadper cfy 
<imadper> cfy: .... 那个机器只能借, 完成task之后, 就得还....
<MeaCulpa_> hamo_notail: 我模的存储老大们，开会就在嘲笑那些玩SSD的客户低端
<kk> hamo_notail: .. ..
<cfy> imadper: hamo_notail: @gfrog RT @shilin0127: 我也要这样的程序猿~ RT @Satantara: RT @ptoq: #变身程序猿 RT @maltose:  帮闺蜜求程序猿男友：要求身高一米七五以上，从业3年以上，27岁以上，所在地北京。注意，只要程序猿。符合条件感兴趣的男生@我。
<imadper> cfy: 全公司就两台...
<onlylove> 身高不够……
<imadper> cfy: 年纪不够
<hamo_notail> cfy: 这明显是蛋蛋
<imadper> hamo_notail: 阿蛋多大了?
 * hamo_notail 难道这妹纸是冲着程序员钱多话少死得早去的？
<onlylove> 为啥只要程序员呢
<cfy> imadper: 你是单身条件不满足......
<imadper> 哦, 也对  cfy `
<cfy> imadper: 你从业3年了?
<hamo_notail> imadper: 应该刚刚好...你想81年生人...
<imadper> cfy: 上大学开始算的话...
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 未來肯定都SSD了
<imadper> hamo_notail: 这你都知道... 激情...
<ofan> 除非內存一毛錢1G
<cfy> ofan: 给我1P
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: ？为啥
<hamo_notail> ofan: 未来必定是相变存储了...只是有点远
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: dram都比flash便宜阿
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 你低端了，市面上的存储，峰值IO都是内存跑出来的，SSD只能跑出高的平均IO
<hamo_notail> imadper: 基你妹...
<hamo_notail> imadper: 明天来不来面疼猪？
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 稍高端点的存储，就注重HA了，有钱的客户没人注重IO Rate...
<imadper> 明天和妹子去看普罗米修斯... hamo_notail
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: ...dram要保持狀態
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 你的app server和DB server和login server一样要保持状态
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 這是程序決定的，你內存再大，還是要有硬盤
<hamo_notail> test
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 是啊，所以要做Tiering
<kk> hamo_notail, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<ofan> 所以ssd早晚都要普及
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 存储系统的主要功能就是Tiering, 区分开需要io throttle 和需要HA的数据
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 所以SSD永远都是穷人的玩物
<hamo_air> MeaCulpa_: 问题是，内存太大也不行啊...
<PRONMAN> MeaCulpa_: HA=高可用性？
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 沒人傻到不顧成本
<MeaCulpa_> hamo_air: 不需要太大，现在的应用没几个需要很大的
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 就是为了成本
<onlylove> 那时候硬盘就类似于现在的光盘的吧，装系统用的
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 不考虑成本我就全部UPS+RAM了
<ofan> ssd要得是io
<MeaCulpa_> PRONMAN: en
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 毛io, io有内存去跑
<ofan> 要說速度，內存也算慢的
<imadper> ofan: 全寄存器...
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 只要CPU计算出哪些数据是用户需要的即可
<ofan> 有錢全搞sram
<hamo_air> ofan: 你难道在说L1 cache?
<onlylove> 难道你要全cache
<MeaCulpa_> -_-!
 * hamo_air 额...越来越科幻了...
<ofan> 內存和cache速度差nnnnnnnn倍
<imadper> hamo_air: 全寄存器
<cfy> nnnnnnnn.....
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: cache也有阿，第一层Tier
 * imadper 我擦, 你们就没人说寄存器....  cc cfy 
<cfy> 10000000
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 跑峰值都是这些跑得
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 就算你有錢也造不起
<cfy> imadper: .....寄存器......
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 都说了，RAM比flash 便宜
<cfy> imadper: 也就几G的速度阿
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 只是维持电压稳定的成本高于flash而已
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: UPSè´µ~
<cfy> imadper: 勉强上10G+
<cfy> imadper: 勉强上10G+/s
<imadper> cfy: l1 cache都能上10g吧>   cc  MeaCulpa
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 內存貴
<tusooa> ls
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 显然
<cfy> imadper: l1 cache怎么用的?我不知道阿
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 要算上寿命
<ofan> 你能找到$300的256G內存？
<cfy> imadper: 哦......可是.....指令速度限制了吧...
 * hamo_air 我居然在lag...
<imadper> cfy: 用啥槽映射的... 问 MeaCulpa 他是这方面的专家
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 10G很低了
<ofan> 有我就買
<cfy> ofan: 你能不用美元么.....用阮妹币
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 问题是外部传输速率，10G算很高了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: how?
<cfy> imadper: MeaCulpa: 块内存拷贝?
<onlylove> 你们让那些低速总线怎么活
<cfy> imadper: MeaCulpa: 块寄存器拷贝?
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 估计最新的SAS也就1xG
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩. 这倒是... 不过, cache这东西成本太高了吧....
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 你内部速度再高，传不出去还是白搭，总线就这么点速度
<hamo_air> MeaCulpa_: sas是12G/b
<imadper> cfy: 不知道... 我不懂...
<ofan> cache不能算速度
<MeaCulpa_> hamo_air: 下一代不止了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 求教
<MeaCulpa_> hamo_air: 但是也不会有大突破了
<imadper> ofan: 算命中率吧?
<ofan> 全是miss，你再快也沒用
<hamo_air> MeaCulpa_: 下一代就是12啊..现在是6...seagete的人说的
<onlylove> 那个乱发射什么的
<MeaCulpa_> hamo_air: 好吧，下下一代，hoho.
<onlylove> 怎么着也不至于全miss吧
<hamo_air> onlylove: 乱序发射？
<ofan> 全miss也有可能的
<imadper> onlylove: hamo_air 就会乱射!
<MeaCulpa_> hamo_air: FC已经到了16G. FCoE不知道... 其他就更不知道了
<onlylove> hamo_air: cpu指令乱序发射
<cfy> imadper: 我不知道底层的指令,如果有高级的块寄存器拷贝,或许能理论上高些吧这 cc MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa_> hamo_air: infiniband系列？
<hamo_air> MeaCulpa_: infiniband...
<imadper> cfy: 显然我更不知道...
<imadper> cfy: 我一个搞java的, 怎么会知道这些...
<MeaCulpa_> hamo_air: infiniband似乎推广不力
<hamo_air> imadper: 你丫怎么又搞java了...
<cfy> imadper: ofan应该懂...不过 ofan 喜欢扯,不能信... cc ofan
<hamo_air> MeaCulpa_: 必须的...intel自己搞起来以后都不管了...
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 关键是，有钱的不在乎速度，最多一些科研的在乎速度
<imadper> hamo_air: 哦... 其实我是搞python的...
<cfy> imadper: ...... py.......
<ofan> cfy: 扯你
<onlylove> 科研的如果是国家的那就不在乎钱了
 * MeaCulpa_ 有钱客户不在乎IO
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 科研有的用matlab跑.......确实需要性能好...
<MeaCulpa_> onlylove: no, 科研的在乎能耗
<cfy> ofan: .
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: matlab? matlab只能作prototype
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 没见过用matlab作正经计算的
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 从没听说过matlab能用来跑的
<widon> gvim :wq退出的时候可否弹出确认提示啊
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 咋沒有
<onlylove> matlab做模拟用的
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 我孤陋寡闻了
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 嗯.我只是听说.有人说性能不好,有人就举例说也有人拿来直接跑的
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 真没听说过marlab跑真玩意儿的
<imadper> widon: 都嫌wq麻烦用ZZ... 怎么还会有人要弹窗...
<ofan> 我這實驗室的那些phd天天跑
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 也许先用C写过了.matlab只是调用下
<cfy> ofan: 你怎么不去说说
<cfy> ofan: 你不觉得matlab语言很挫么?
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 学校实验室的科研, 好多用matlab...
<ofan> 一跑跑個幾百G的數據
<microcai> cfy:  ofan matlab 语言很好
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 这个，主席是权威
<microcai> cfy: 是个非常强大的语言
<onlylove> 学校做模拟的时候用matlab的
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 据说大部分还是Fortran和cobol的
<cfy> microcai: 语言不好用吧,库倒是挺好
<PRONMAN> cfy: 可是matlab做运算写起来很快
<cfy> microcai: 强大是强大,几句话搞定....但是确实太不优雅了...
<microcai> cfy: 想写个程序快速验证一下新的图像压缩算法
<onlylove> 一般的仿真完了就不用了
<cfy> PRONMAN: 嗯...
<microcai> cfy:  matlab 最合适了
<ofan> 寫起來快 算起來慢
<MeaCulpa_> 主席说，matlab现prototype,然后fortran...
<ofan> 但也比大多數人寫的快
<cfy> microcai: oh....
<microcai> cfy: 对矩阵天然的支持
<onlylove> matlab的优势是矩阵运算
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 不是吧... 这么老...
<cfy> microcai: 这倒是.........我知道...学过一些...不过么.....
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 一般是驗證算法
<MeaCulpa_> 你们红帽边上的中科院计算所，有蛋白质组傻的计算的
<cfy> microcai: mathematica呢? cc ofan 听说也很不错
<roylez_> cfy: matlab一点都不挫
<microcai> cfy: 那个是给懒人解方程的
<cfy> roylez_: 语法
<roylez_> cfy: 我今年拿它写过神经网络
 * hamo_air P.h.D蹦粗来了呢...
<cfy> roylez_: 高级的PhD
<hamo_air> roylez_: 啧啧...还写神经网路呢...
<roylez_> cfy: 语法也很不错...完全是矩阵思维
<onlylove> 一般的现代控制里面的状态方程用那个解的
 * hamo_air gaojiå­¦P.h.D -> roylez_ 
<imadper> roylez_: prolog
<onlylove> 因为涉及多变量
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子呢？
<cfy> roylez_: 不说了.我现在举不上例子...忘了.....
 * hamo_air ...
<onlylove> 经典控制的单变量闭环不行
<namoamitabuddha> 可能是我誤解了
<cfy> hamo_air: 你难了......
<hamo_air> roylez_: 你咋还写神经网路呢？
<roylez_> hamo_air: 看来还得我自己动手
 * MeaCulpa_ 弱弱的说，我拿C++写过傻傻的假冒神经网络...
<cfy> hamo_air: roylez_ 本专业的.....
<hamo_air> roylez_: 淡定淡定
 * MeaCulpa_ 多年前一个CBIR项目
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: gaoji
<widon> imadper, 有时打开工程，不小心把按wq关了。。。
<ofan> 都忽悠人的
<cfy> imadper: 18m的都是全能的?!
<onlylove> 主席啥专业的
<widon> imadper
<roylez_> onlylove: 忽悠专业的
<imadper> cfy: 不知道. 不过18m的人, 至少都会忽悠.
<ofan> 啥機器學習，最後就變統計學
<cfy> imadper: 哦.明白了
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 我忽悠是在别处学的
<roylez_> hamo_air: linphone？
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 哪里?
<onlylove> 神经网络我学自动化的要用
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 感觉忽悠有时候比技术还重要....
<cfy> imadper: 必需的
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 从小...
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: gaoji......
<cfy> imadper: 会忽悠了,谁去码代码阿....忽悠别人码就行
<namoamitabuddha> 神經網絡，好高級
<imadper> cfy: gaoji...
<onlylove> 早期60年代扎德的模糊控制就和神经网络差不多的
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 年轻人还是先务实点好
<piggybox> 神经网络都几十年的老技术了
<cfy> imadper: http://www.91ielts.com/2012/0824/1826.html
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 雅思听力微生物背景_雅思听力_雅思易考网
<cfy> imadper: 我艹,,,还有微生物...
<ofan> piggybox: 是一直都沒怎麼突破
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 都发展...
<imadper> cfy: 恭喜你...
<imadper> cfy: 你要是考不上, 我内推你去360
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 怎么建立英文数字思维?
<cfy> imadper: 别.....我还是希望能考出来...
<cfy> imadper: 360?!
<onlylove> 啥叫英文数字思维
<imadper> cfy: 对!
<cfy> imadper: ......
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: ?
<imadper> cfy: 奇虎360.
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 你是说12进制？
<imadper> cfy: 做流氓软件/流氓软件杀手的那个娱乐公司
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 听到英文说数字,能像听到中文说数字那样反应过来
<onlylove> 16进吧
<cfy> while :; do a="";for ((i=0;i<6;++i)) ; do a="$a $((RANDOM%10))" ;done;echo $a;espeak $a;sleep 2;done
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 让混乱的北美英制占据你的思维？
<cfy> 我这么练习...
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 就数字
<MeaCulpa_> ... 我没想过这个问题...
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: ......................................
<imadper> cfy: 英语不用太好... 粤语学得好也够用.
<imadper> cfy: 真的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 求助
<CyrusYzGTt> gmlive不能用，， 號悲催
<ofan> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1210beta_desktops&num=6
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: [Phoronix] Ubuntu Unity Proves Very Slow To KDE, GNOME, Xfce, LXDE
<ofan> 嘖嘖 kde這速度
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ?
<ofan> gnome估計沒幾天就完蛋了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你山東的麼？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: imadper 精通那里的语言
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我能听懂你说的,你说我哪里的
<ofan> cfy: 新疆的？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ……這裏說的都是普通話……
<cfy> ofan: 新疆的能听懂上海话?!
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: .............
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我幾乎不太會說的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 很多 relaxed pronunciation
<ofan> cfy: 你們面基過？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 他在 YY
<piggybox> ofan: KDE4 suspended是个特殊版本？
<ofan> piggybox: 不是
<ifceux> 从现代信息科学的意义上说，思维方式是主体从外界获得信息，加工信息，从而形成新信息的途径和方法。
<ofan> piggybox: 只是全屏后自動關閉kwin
<ifceux> 电脑会有思维吗
<piggybox> ofan:  哦
<namoamitabuddha> ifceux: 有人認爲人就是一種圖靈機。
<ofan> 香港这么一闹，内地最拿手的手段就是又要封杀一大批香港艺人了。我十分担心《同一首歌》这样每年365场演唱会的口水节目后面怎么办，思前想后，能挑大梁的除了杨臣刚就只有庞龙了，应该没问题。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 細胞是圖靈機，DNA是磁帶
<ifceux> namoamitabuddha: 那普通动物，应该是类似bot的东西了吧。
<ofan> 人只不過是坨編碼了的程序
<ifceux> namoamitabuddha: 普通动物怎么回事呢。
<cfy> imadper: 这里变得更扯了...
<ofan> 不算新鮮的觀點了
<namoamitabuddha> 當然不是新鮮觀點
<namoamitabuddha> 是剛剛有圖靈機或者類似模型的概念之後就有的觀點
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 在？
<ofan> http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/nframe.html
<kk> ofan,啥网址y The Open Group Base Specifications Issue 7
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 算了，還是給你幾個單詞
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: cliché
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 没劲
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不認識？
<alvin_rxg> evilvte 是 caleb 大叔的作品 =.=
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 啥東西
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 他還推薦過我用那呢
<alvin_rxg> ofan: term emulator. roxterm 和 sakura 都不满意，所以又想用回 evilvte 了
<ofan> alvin_rxg: urxvt
<alvin_rxg> 那货字体不好
<ofan> 很好
<ofan> 可以微調，中英文分開
<namoamitabuddha> 可以調整編碼不？
<ofan> 可以用插件
<MeaCulpa_> urxvt字体还行
<MeaCulpa_> urxvt假透明给力
<ofan> 那是真透明
<ofan> http://db.tt/ceQfrZsG
<kk> ofan,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: no
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 我就是要假透明
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 不过平铺wm了也无所谓
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa_: awesome?
<ofan> 假的太假了
<MeaCulpa_> namoamitabuddha: echinus
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 我就用来看后面美女图的
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 真透明反而弄花了美女
<hottea> hi,怎么我这里hg clone http://www.octave.org/hg/octave 那么久都没反应?
<kk> hottea,啥网址y octave: log
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 背景跟前景色一樣就笑了
<ofan> 豎屏就是過癮
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 恩我就是要当多窗口重叠的时候，显示的是背景，而不是后面的窗口，当然，瓦片了就无所谓了
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 其实就是重画桌面背景而已，没啥透明
<archl> ofan:  玩 irc 的老外，真是什么职业都有。今天那家伙 archpower 就是这个视频里左边的那个 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_XtyhBWLog
<kk> archl,啥网址y YouTube - Bodie Stroud's 1969 Mustang Boss 494 at SEMA
<archl> 睡觉了
<alvin_rxg> damn evilvte 的老问题还在
<alvin_rxg> ls
<alvin_rxg> oh
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我自己搞定了洁身器
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 省了handwerk的钱
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嘛东西
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 洁身器
<alvin_rxg> 洁身自爱
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是用水流冲击菊花的
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<piggybox> 日本马桶?
<gebjgd> piggybox: 对
<piggybox> gaoji
<gebjgd> piggybox: 自己接的三通 自己搞定了
<gebjgd> 还有延长管子等等
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我以后要是失业了 还能当handwerk
<piggybox> 原来handwerk是个德语词汇，我说怎么从来没听过呢
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 晚上好啊
<alvin_rxg> moin
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 最近忙啥呢
<alvin_rxg> 打酱油
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 生抽还是老抽？凉拌还是红烧？
<alvin_rxg> 生抽，直接倒米饭里了
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 话说今天晚上我也是生抽泡面……忘记今天晚上食堂不开了……
<alvin_rxg> 我随便说的…
<gebjgd> superTJD: 过得这么惨？
<gebjgd> superTJD: 超级踢鸡蛋
<superTJD> gebjgd: 图省事，明天去采购……这两天一直忙考试，所以得过且过，一直食堂
<gebjgd> superTJD: 食堂还得过且过
<alvin_rxg> 我又无聊了  http://code.bulix.org/vx7klb-82126?raw
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 搜狗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 收了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我限定了只下 top10.
<alvin_rxg> 新歌榜 top10
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 改个url不就行了
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<gebjgd> https://plus.google.com/photos/114266753027964566821/albums/5785517208689428961/5785517210346443378
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 第9行和第14行
<alvin_rxg> 我打算这脚本每天挂一次，每天下个10首歌～ 重复的不下载
<alvin_rxg> 凤凰乐队……我艹
<piggybox> 已经很久没听过自己硬盘里的歌了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: lwp是啥？
<alvin_rxg> 表示500首筛选得不到50首在听。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: perl 的一个 module.
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 提示没那东东了？。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: cpan下？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你 arch 直接找找 lww 或者 libwww perl
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.archlinux.org/packages/extra/any/perl-libwww/
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Arch Linux - perl-libwww 6.04-1 (any)
<alvin_rxg> igoogle 他们喜欢用那个 net mencha* 什么的模组，那个大一些，功能更强大。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 在跑了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 正在看aria2c的man
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 不懂perl的飘过……
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 懂 迅雷就行
<alvin_rxg> 你妹，难道我还得加东东写 id3 么…
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 木有迅雷
<gebjgd> “跪国旗，是想引起领导高度重视。可是，才跪了30秒，就被劳教了一年。好吓人！”湖南长沙的被拆迁户周建跃告诉财新记者。
<gebjgd> 2011年夏天，周建跃和其他25名来自长沙的被拆迁户，到北京天安门向国旗下跪，结果21人被劳教，4人被判刑。...
<gebjgd> superTJD: 你不是学计算机的么？
<gebjgd> superTJD: 看看就能会perl
<superTJD> gebjgd: 原来学机械，现在学电……
<gebjgd> superTJD: 哦
<gebjgd> superTJD: 机电一体化
<gebjgd> superTJD: 牛逼了
<superTJD> gebjgd: 发现现在啥也不会……
<gebjgd> 林志颖使用自由门翻墙照片惊现微博
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 稍微改了一下逻辑  http://code.bulix.org/3uet0j-82127?raw
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没关系 就是判断文件是否存在 我不需要
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 正在下90首欧美歌曲
<alvin_rxg> :/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<superTJD> gebjgd: 林志颖的链接发个瞅瞅
<superTJD> http://code.bulix.org/3uet0j-82127?raw
<gebjgd> 非洲屠杀大象猖獗七成非法象牙流入中国
<gebjgd> superTJD: 自己上google+看
<superTJD> 话说我现在想学python或者perl，哪个先下手好呢……
<gebjgd> superTJD: 直接看就能学会
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/YMZsm
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这字体你看不烦啊？
<piggybox> 点阵字体？
<gebjgd> piggybox: 显然点阵
<piggybox> 这是awesome界面？
<gebjgd> piggybox: 光氏awesome
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我还是改一下… 64kbit 的歌都有…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我了去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你不早说
<alvin_rxg> xD
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我以前那函数拿来就行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不过我下载到的都是128kb的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 速度不怎么样
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: irssi的那个用户名的右对齐是怎么弄的
<alvin_rxg> 哦，有点小烦，不是改一点点的
<piggybox> awesome简直是拿X当console使
<gebjgd> piggybox: 为了速度快么
<piggybox> gebjgd: tmux也能配成这样。。。呜，看web可能不方便
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我都不用tmux
<gebjgd> piggybox: 直接screen
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你应该没法确定它的码率
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 可以搜索最大的文件。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 对 但是你从下载的页面里面未必能得到很多结果
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我说用另外一个了…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 循环排序 最大值下载
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 或者码率低于128kb continue
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没有下载的话，码率没法确定的…
<gebjgd> @windyye: 当年我们在广场上时，香港人在奔走筹款，现在香港人在广场上，我们在看中国好声音。
<alvin_rxg> 对哦，还有这货。晚点再看看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么这货？
<alvin_rxg> 哈林纯粹来瞎玩的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 好声音哇
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: .......
<gebjgd> 今天的中国大陆有三种人，一种是奴隶主，一种是奴隶还有一种则是奴才。奴隶一有机会就会反抗奴隶主的剥夺与奴役，而奴才则认为没有奴隶主就没有他今天幸福的生活。当今中国奴才多于奴隶，慢慢长路任重而道远啊……加油吧中国，加油吧中国人，上帝会保佑我们早日见到春天的阳光
 * piggybox *shrug*
<superTJD> gebjgd: 有点小粪啊……
<gebjgd> superTJD: 粪毛？这是google+上的
<gebjgd> superTJD: 我贴过来 给大家分享
<superTJD> gebjgd: 其实我也挺粪的……
<superTJD> gebjgd: g+上大批五毛入侵啊
<gebjgd> superTJD: 这叫愤？ 愤青都在兲朝砸老百姓的日本车去了
<gebjgd> superTJD: 有么 没看到
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 今天又做了全身检查
<superTJD> gebjgd: 我比较喜欢看喷嚏网
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还补打了甲乙肝疫苗
<superTJD> gebjgd: 我基本信息的来源就是这里了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: tk免费
<gebjgd> superTJD: 看g+
<superTJD> gebjgd: tk竟然免费……
<superTJD> gebjgd: 我表示也想打疫苗……
<superTJD> gebjgd: 话说检查是怎么算的……
<gebjgd> superTJD: 一年一次 我都是
<gebjgd> superTJD: 检查不要钱
<superTJD> gebjgd: 好吧，等10月初我也去检查下，话说这个跟保险公司有关么？
<superTJD> gebjgd: 还是都免费？
<piggybox> 还好在国外，不然不敢买日本车啊
<gebjgd> 感人至深的发言】美国麻州州长在民主党大会上演讲：如果退休的人不能放心养老，如果穷人的孩子不能上学，如果生病的人担心没有保险，如果相爱的人不能结婚，如果清洁工得不到平等的尊重，这就是美国的失败。美国的崛起，首先就是这些弱势群体的崛起，不能崛起，美国就没有梦想!（美帝的阴谋论！
<gebjgd> piggybox: 坚决不买日本车
<gebjgd> superTJD: 反正我一直用tk
<gebjgd> 吴祚来：共和国政治属于每一个公民，不是你参与不参与的问题，是政治关系到每一个人的问题，只要交税的，都是公民，公民都是政治参与者，你把钱交给政府了，你又不管政治好坏，如同你养了儿子，却不管儿子一样，他使坏，造恶，都有你的股份。所以，任何不参与政治，不制约公权力的公民，就都是同案犯
<piggybox> 政客就喊口号，美帝可是发达国家中贫富差距很大的国家
<piggybox> gebjgd: 你在德国当然开德国车啦
<gebjgd> 湖北省长江商报最近报道了该省麻城三千小学生需要自带课桌上课的新闻，结果相关记者受到威胁，而报纸的副主编被撤职。
<gebjgd> piggybox: 没 开的捷克的车
<gebjgd> piggybox: skoda
<piggybox> 中国有个p的公民，只有p民，还想参与政治。。。
<gebjgd>  颠覆国家政权是什么罪？孙中山是否颠覆了大清政权，毛泽东好像颠覆了老蒋政权，国家颠覆了吗？颠覆到哪去了？颠覆的只有腐朽的制度和腐败的政府，国家永远都不会被颠覆。
<gebjgd> 我只是一个臭要饭的，无权无势，没有一兵一卒，连工作也没有，就发了几篇博文，不知怎么就犯了颠覆国家醉？？
<gebjgd> 某君说得好：一些人轻点鼠标就能破坏稳定。 手无寸权，手无寸铁的体制外民，正在被剥夺说话的权力。 因为他们认为，已经被全方位代表过了还要说话，就该割舌头，不敢割舌头，就送疯人院。
<piggybox> 基本上我对g+推上的各种民运人士的看法是：秀才造反，三年不成
<gebjgd> 自主性坠亡、保护性拆除、休假式治疗、戴套式强奸、轻度型追尾、试探性自杀、合约式宰客、政策性调控、倒退性改革、疯狗式贪污、挽救性枪毙、正确性错误、保护性销毁、礼节性受贿、政策性提价、钓鱼式执法、确认性选举、临时性员工、普遍性无耻、临时性强奸、隐蔽性收入....
<knownbad> 临时性强奸？  唉，我生不逢时啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 羡慕吧？
<knownbad> 要是这事发生在习先生的女儿就对了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我们派你去做
<knownbad> 胡先生也可以。
<knownbad> 去你的，你不是自称大鸟吗？
<piggybox> knownbad: YY有什么用呢
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我有性能力 不行 你去合适
<knownbad> 领导人得以身做则啊，先那自个女儿来当模范。
<knownbad> 那我性能力不行不就应了临时性强奸？
<superTJD> 怎么开始低俗起来了……
<knownbad> 下次未射精就判成了强奸未遂了。
<knownbad> 哪里低俗了，说的是社会问题。  就发生了还不能谈论？
<knownbad> 还是您是社会和谐党的？
<superTJD> 别问候别人女儿啊……
<knownbad> 得看人家是否看重别人女儿。。。
<knownbad> 不是有权有钱人家的女儿才有人权。
<knownbad> 说的是事情发生在自己人身上了才会关心。  这也是社会现象。
<knownbad> 要不哪来的“我爸是谁”的口号？
<knownbad> 倒不是想坏事发生在别人身上，但也得将新比新啊。
<knownbad> 将心比心。
<knownbad> 怪了，怎么打了这个出来？
<gebjgd> 美媒指令计划儿子玩性爱游戏致车祸
<gebjgd> 纽约时报》报导，今年3月18日在北京四环路的法拉利车祸，是前中共中央办公厅主任令计划儿子“令谷”。他因与两名女子在车上玩性爱游戏，导致车祸。而两名女子均来自北京的民族大学，一人是西藏人、一人是维吾尔人。消防员将他们救出价值500万人民币，黑色的法拉利458蜘蛛跑车时，一人全裸、另一人半裸。
<gebjgd> 《纽约时报》引述中方消息指，令谷已经丧生。2007年，令谷入读北京大学国际关系学院。有北大的老师表示，3月之后未有见过他本人。由于令谷在北大期间已经用假名登记，相信令谷的死亡证明文件，官方亦作出修改，掩盖该起涉及中共高层后代的社会丑闻。
<knownbad> 没新加坡那位开法拉利的牛。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 人家的爹牛逼
<knownbad> 有视频人脏具获。
<knownbad> 你的没有。
<piggybox> 最近泰国那位开法拉利还撞死警察
<knownbad> 那不是新闻，新闻是他爸是谁？
<gebjgd> superTJD: 早点毕业 回国报效祖国吧
<gebjgd> superTJD: 裆和人民需要你
<knownbad> 别，人家也是有人权的。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 工作找到没？
<superTJD> gebjgd: 你这个是要闹哪样啊
<knownbad> 刚刚和老婆吵了一架，下句竟然是我帮她网购的照相机怎么还没到。。。  奶奶的，发脾气跟变脸一样啊？
<knownbad> Ghostery是有效但也让FF
<knownbad> Ghostery是有效但也让FF慢了许多。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 出门玩去了
<knownbad> 你上路了还上网？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没发几封求职信
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我现在在家 昨天在卢森堡
<gebjgd> knownbad: 明天去比利时
<knownbad> 那个java dev的临时工你不屑？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 能给我多少钱？
<knownbad> 妈的，真羡慕。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我要50000欧/年
<knownbad> 那天那个在这里问的啊？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 他能给？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 别扯淡了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我才不信呢
<knownbad> 好，只要你签约买屁股。
<knownbad> 50000欧/年可以。
<piggybox> 在这里问的那个是要在中国的吧
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不知道
<knownbad> 卖。。。呵呵
<gebjgd> piggybox: 不知道
<superTJD> gebjgd: 五千欧……
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆完全把你当取款机啊
<knownbad> 是国内的project但哪里都可以接。
<superTJD> gebjgd: 错了50000Euro/Y
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没兴趣
<knownbad> 巨觉得单身好。
 * gebjgd 睡觉 明早去比利时
<knownbad> Enjoy.
<piggybox> 偶也想去欧洲玩也。。。
 * gebjgd 用洁身器冲屁眼去
 * gebjgd 冲完睡觉
<knownbad> 捅的吧。
<knownbad> 我家那冲屁眼还没装上。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你也买了？
<knownbad> 美国的是马桶盖型的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我的也是马桶盖子型
<knownbad> 早买了但得找水管总开关。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我本来想找人上门装 后来等不及 自己一下午搞定了
<knownbad> 好似没个别的水闸。
<knownbad> 你那有温水吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 德国的总管都在屋里 直接就关上了 方便的很
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有 但是那个不需要温水
<knownbad> 冬天会冻鸡鸡的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 机器自己加热
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有啊 马桶盖子自动加热
<knownbad> 哦，那得注意水里的矿物质。
<knownbad> 我这里$150，你买了多少？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 笨 有过滤器的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你哪里没有？
<knownbad> 这里的没有。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那马上就会坏的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 150都有什么功能？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我的500€
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不锈钢喷头
<knownbad> 淋浴有装了个过滤器，老婆说超有效。
<knownbad> 不然她来了后身子一直痒着。
<knownbad> 我说她欠抽。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 欠日
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还是你不够努力
 * gebjgd 睡觉了
<knownbad> 嗯，我买的只有所叫。
<knownbad> 去吧，尿床吧。
<superTJD> 我也准备回撤了，大家晚安……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://code.bulix.org/ioj1r4-82128?raw
<knownbad> Good night.
<kk>  06:34
<testing12> 有人吗？
<ghast> 有
<testing12> 呵呵，怎么隐藏IP啊？谢谢
<ghast> 不知道
<testing12> OK,TKS
<stardiviner> Arch现在安装镜像里用的是zsh?
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: user默认loginshell是zsh? root默认login shell 呢？
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: arch安装是进root的吧?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 这么早, 胖叔
<testing12> 有没有申请过cloaks的啊？
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 早
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 不知
<testing12> 有没有申请过cloaks的啊
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 想买自行车. 啥样子的座子是好的?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.32.c8b338&id=19496476299   这样的可以吗?
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 最新款内线版高档双碟刹山地自行车/山地车21速·24速-淘宝网
<testing12> 有人能看到我的IP吗？刚刚freenode职员说我的cloaks 已经通过了，麻烦帮忙看看
<imadper> testing12: 通过了
<imadper> testing12: 看不到了
<testing12> imadper:我也看不到你的IP啊，你的通过了吗？
<imadper> testing12: 我从不申请这东西...
<imadper> testing12: 怎么会看不到?
<imadper> testing12: 我现在在家, 应该能看到呀....
<testing12> IRC里可以发图片吗？
<imadper> testing12: paste to imagebin.org
<testing12> O,谢谢
<testing12> 刚刚在freenode有人说tor-sasl才能正在隐藏IP，有试过的吗？
<ofan> testing12: 挂個vpn就是
<ofan> imadper: 色大象早
<imadper> of
<imadper> ofan: 狒狒早~
<ofan> imadper: 週六還上班？
<testing12> 免费的VPN速度有点慢
<imadper> ofan: 不呀...
<imadper> ofan: 我在休息呀...
<ofan> testing12: 收費的
<imadper> ofan: 啥牌子的自行车好?
<ofan> imadper: BMW
<imadper> ofan: 我擦, 我不知道这牌子还出自行车... 淘宝看到了, 还以为是山寨货
<testing12> ofan:能看到我的IP吗？可以看到我IP吗？我想确认下，不好意思，麻烦了
<imadper> testing12: 不是都跟你说了, 看不到了嘛?
<testing12> imadper:我想再确认下吗，麻烦了
<imadper> testing12: 看到ip能怎样? 我从来都不申请那东西...
<imadper> ofan: 那自行车一万多!
<imadper> ofan: 怎么买... 你太看得起我这个一月两千rmb的测试了
<testing12> 我是菜鸟，网上说IRC不安全，所以...
<imadper> testing12: 我在这里三年了... 从来不隐藏ip... 从不出问题...
<archl> imadper: 买个山地车
<ofan> testing12: 看到了
<archl> imadper: 保养好了，以后还能卖
<imadper> archl: 想买....
<ofan> imadper: 你在這3年了？
<ofan> 我怎麼不記得
<imadper> archl: 但是, 不知道什么样子的坐垫好
<archl> imadper: 一般 700rmb就好了的
<imadper> archl: 那还靠谱
<archl> imadper: 你。。。
<imadper> ofan: wowoto你知道不?
<archl> imadper: 都这么注重细节了
<ofan> imadper: 哦 你是窩窩頭
<imadper> ofan: 不是, 我是在他走之前就来了
<ofan> 。。。
<imadper> archl: 被酷啪说怕了...
<testing12> ofan: testing12: 看到了 ??????
<ofan> imadper: 麻痹 耍我
<imadper> ofan: 耍你妹....
<archl> testing12:  说啥。这么怕自己身份暴露。
<ofan> 我妹12你不能耍
<testing12> 淡定
<archl> ofan: 可以啊
<ofan> testing12: 看到了
<imadper> ofan: 太小了...
#ubuntu-cn 2012-09-08
<archl> imadper: 屁。再过2年就可以了。
<ofan> archl: 你一邊完蛋去
<testing12> 明白了
<archl> ofan: 美国妹子14就很大了
<imadper> ofan: ... 你这都逗别人...
<archl> ofan: 虽然触犯法律
<imadper> archl: 算了, 别拿别人家女性开玩笑了...
<imadper> archl: 开玩笑还是直接开在 ofan 身上的好
<ofan> archl: 你不也有妹？
<imadper> ofan: .... 擦... 你们俩...
<archl> ofan: 所以看她的样子，14时会有n个男朋友
<archl> ofan: 她那模样和花痴样。
<ofan> imadper: 他xx無能，不用擔心
<testing12> 上帝保佑你们
<ofan> 繼續看nodejs
<archl> ofan: 1岁时候就只理帅哥。。的笨蛋没米
<imadper> ofan: bmw的车贵... 宝马王的车便宜.... 我想起了阿迪王....
<archl> imadper: 真不去了？
<archl> imadper: 我走了
<ofan> 时间的沙漏沉淀着无法逃离的过往，记忆的双手总是拾起那些明媚的忧伤
<imadper> archl: 恩, 你去吧. 一会儿我去陪妹子看电影~
<ofan> 現在的小孩子啊
<archl> imadper: 。把妹子拉过来。
<imadper> archl: 显然不行呀....
<archl> imadper: 呃。每次都只有悦姐一个 ;.
<ofan> testing12: 基督徒？
<imadper> archl: 你可以多找几个妹子带过去呀....
<archl> testing12:  佛教？
<archl> imadper: 抱歉，我不认识任何妹子。
<ofan> http://cn.engadget.com/2012/08/21/ieee-pushes-for-ethernet-standard-between-400gbps-and-1tbps/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y IEEE 希望将以太网速度提升到 400Gbps 或 1Tbps ，以应付未来带宽需求
<imadper> archl: ... 那你们一起基的时候, 悦姐没有妹子陪她呀
<imadper> ofan: 先提硬盘吧...
<ofan> 悅姐？
<ofan> 裸姐跑了？
<imadper> ofan: 叫兽今天来, 他们去基叫兽去了
<ofan> imadper: 你怎麼不去
<imadper> ofan: 我性取向正常...
<ofan> imadper: 說不定呢
<imadper> ofan: 滚粗!
<ofan> imadper: 去了說不定你的潛質就被激發出來了
<imadper> ofan: http://www.smzdm.com/promotional-activities-jingdong-mall-of-mother-to-child-toys-the-storm-milk-diaper-field-with-of-weekend-legislation-by-at-least-498-yuan-100-yuan.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 促销活动：京东商城 母婴玩具 周末风暴 奶粉尿裤场　满498元立减100元»什么值得买
<imadper> ofan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.196.65f64b&scm=1007.77.0.0&id=15488646248&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 震撼上市禧玛诺21速超酷双碟刹山地自行车全国包邮-淘宝网
<ofan> imadper: ...你都想那麼遠了？
<imadper> ofan: 喵的, 复制错了...
<ofan> 喔槽
<imadper> ofan: 滚粗
<imadper> 这车行吗? 老子去刷牙去了...
<ofan> imadper: 買車幹嘛
<imadper> ofan: 骑....
<ofan> imadper: 北京騎車？
<imadper> 恩
<ofan> 太貴了
<imadper> 四个半小时, 能到公司
<ofan> 白色的，太gay了
<imadper> ofan: 有黑的呀...
 * imadper 先不扯, 吃点儿早饭去
<ofan> imadper: 那你得12點起牀？
<ofan> 喔槽還真BMW了
<sdtfge34523> ?
<testing12> dsfewfew test
<Prentiss> 大家好
<kk> Prentiss, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<Prentiss> 第一次使用ubuntu12.04上lrc
<Prentiss> irc
<meiosis> 以前用mirc?
<Prentiss> 以前在windows用过，换ubuntu就没找见irc
<Prentiss> 现在用的是pidgin
<netf0x> >
<Prentiss> 问大家一问题，我使用ubuntu12.04为什么不管安装还是卸载软件，都提示安装错误呢
<stardiviner> 感觉Arch新的安装脚本很好用啊
<stardiviner> 安装的字符界面也变cute了
<stardiviner> Prentiss: 不管你是向前走, 还是向后走, 你都是在走路... 哈哈
<stardiviner> Prentiss: 所以, 如果路上前后都是石头, 那你不管向前还是向后走, 都会踩到石头
<UbuntuTalk> Scott Chiu 的昵称已更改为 知尾。
<hello_> :)
<UbuntuTalk> [知尾] :-S
<cherrot> tenzu 来帝都了？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu packages 合集 哪里有下？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386437 校园网需要用锐捷认证才能联网，但是在网上找了好多xrgsu和mentohust帖子还是连不上，用“mentohust”的时候提示“禁用的客户端类型”。貌似学校禁用了xrgsu。 要装一些软件的时候需要好多依赖 …
<roylez_> cherrot: 无良抠抠仔
<cherrot> roylez_: 威武基基席 早
<ofan> cherrot: 扣扣仔？
<cherrot> ofan: ...
<ofan> roylez_: 基基席？
<freeayu> morning
<freeayu> 有在东京的吗
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<jusss> 有人吗
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<tusooa> ls
<jusss> 有人 吗
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<jusss> 有人    吗
<jusss> 迷茫神马的最讨厌了，但现在就是迷茫ing...
<ofan> jusss: 找個壕基友
<jusss> ofan: 想换个手机，但资金有限，纠结
<ofan> jusss: 賣腎
<jusss> ofan: 现在中联通搞活动，36元/月，给1000M流量，纠结要不要入手，因为现在有两张移动卡了
<ofan> jusss: 入
<jusss> ofan: 这个月来时没带多少钱，待到10月1才能回家，现在只有900元
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 需要帮助;不小心用mke2fs导致win+ubuntu无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386440 我在用wubi安装的ubuntu 下使用mke2fs命令格式化一部分分区 由于我还装了mandriva2011;进入后发现 # df -h 文件系统 容量 已用 可用 已用% 挂载点 /dev/sda7 12G 9.8G 1.5G 88% / /dev/sda2 15G 165M 14G 2% /medi …
<ofan> jusss: 壕
<ofan> jusss: 我以前一個月也就600
<jusss> ofan: 只是这个人月给了900,以前一直是500，900不够换个手机和换张卡，回家路费都得60多。。。
 * jusss 擦，irssi的Lag显示8.79!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jusss|> jusss: test
<jusss|> ,
<jusss|> ,
<jusss|> jusss: ，
<jusss|> k
<jusss|> uu
<jusss|> jusss: ，
<jusss|> l
<M3aCu1pa> 。
<M3aCu1pa> StarTrek 42 年了。。。
<M3aCu1pa> s/42/46
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 12.10,软件中心打不开呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386441 一打开就关闭了。 求解，谢谢， 统计信息: 发表于 由 7j523 — 2012-09-08 10:56
<jusss>  > Time.now
<kk> jusss, 2012-09-08 11:31:17 +0800
<zhangjiantao> ubuntu下 默认dump文件在哪里
<zhangjiantao> 找半天找不到快疯了
<zhangjiantao> 各位有知道的吗
<zhangjiantao> ulimit -c 是无限制的
<zhangjiantao> /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern里显示用了一个py脚本来抓dump
<zhangjiantao> 但是看这个脚本也是抓在程序所在目录了
<zhangjiantao> 为什么就找不到呢
<M3aCu1pa> HP万劫不复了
<worm> MeaCulpa怎么变成这样了？
<M3aCu1pa> HP成了"职业经理人"淘金的地方了
<zhangjiantao> 有人知道 关于 core dump的问题吗
<M3aCu1pa> Coredump 你要全盘find
<M3aCu1pa> 文件名就是core
<zhangjiantao> find 已经在跑了 太慢了
<zhangjiantao> find表示他没找到
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 深度的音乐播放器不错耶 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386445 http://www.dreamsky.me/html/2061.html 这里详见安装 统计信息: 发表于 由 baiyonger — 2012-09-08 11:47
<zhangjiantao> 算了 root下 直接吧/proc/sys/kernel/core_patten改了 就是怕会影响到ubuntu自己的错误报告
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.lupaworld.com/article-219885-1.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y “垃圾驱动黑名单”里的 Catalyst - 开源时讯 LUPA开源社区
 * microcai wow
 * microcai 我的系统没有 /dev/tty* 设备咯~~~
 * microcai 修改了 X 使 X 能在没有 /dev/tty 的情况下运行
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你發的郵件 亂碼
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  yeah , 很可耻
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道咋配置
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  thunerbird 越来越烂了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 用 thunderbird就選擇 自動編碼，，
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 這樣就不會出錯。。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  不知道为何
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ,,
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  thunderbird 邮件有的字体大，有的字体小
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 非常难看
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  编码也没地方调
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 这个邮件客户端已经变得越来越垃圾了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 可以自己修改啊，， about:config
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 难道除了 mutt 就没别的了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 去看小說了， 請勿打擾
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  thunderbird 默认居然是欧洲的编码
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 居然不是默认 utf8 , 调节起来 fuck 死了
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
 * CyrusYzGTt 求 OP 踢 microcai 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  。。。 。。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我就是 op
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 那你就自踢
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 12.10 beta 1刻录问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386450 您好！我想将Ubuntu 12.10 beta 1 CD光盘镜像刻录到光盘，但是，这个文件大小是745M，但是刻录到CD是刻不下，刻录DVD...我找了几个商家，他们都说刻不了，原因是他们使的Nero，但是Nero不认识DVD，当把DVD …
<regis_> 0.
<tone> - -#
<tone> ls
<CyrusYzGTt> http://toolbox-appdeveloper.intel.com/html5playground/
<jusss> 生活拮据，现在每天一顿饭，求资助
<jusss> 倒卖手机卡一张，有人要没，联通卡，每月500MB,36元
<Bingfox> = =
<hello_> :)
<jusss> 求资助呀，每天一顿饭。。。
<ofan> jusss: 每月500..
<ofan> 牛逼
<jusss> ofan: 你要是河北的每月给你1000MB联通3G流量
<ofan> jusss: 奧 看成500RMB了
<roylez_> ofan: 你想钱想疯了
 * jusss 穷呀，现在看到1块的硬币都想怎么把一个变成多个
<ofan> jusss: 掰兩半
<jusss> 网上有没有啥倒卖虚拟东东的方法？
<shuiyoushui> yoyo
<shuiyoushui> 切可闹
<jusss> shuiyoushui: 你是哪的？
<shuiyoushui> 北京林业大学
<shuiyoushui> 的
<shuiyoushui> 都是中国人吧
<shuiyoushui> 我去睡觉了
<ofan> test
<kk> ofan, 点点点.  ㍦ 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于 时间中文显示不正常的提问 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386456 我的系统是从11.10升级到12.04的，但是一直是会有个小问题，就是右上角的时间里 星期是不能显示中文的，但是系统其他的地方都没有问题，如果在系统设置的时间里把显示星期勾选，桌面右上 …
<sw``> 有没有人参加ACM的长春赛区？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • archlinux，KDE,无法登录 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386460 今天早上刚装的archlinux，装了KDE,通过RC.CONF启动KDM，之前是登录都正常，装了FCITX后，现在登录的时候，就登录不了，说system is booting up,不论是普通用户，还是特权用户。按CTRL+ALT+F1~F6，没有终端，没有登 …
<minus2731> hi #archlinux_cn
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • KDE 任务管理器部件，如何不自动添加启动器？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386467 每次重启计算机后，任务管理器部件都会自动把 Dolphin、Chrome 启动器展示出来，请问如何屏蔽？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 runningwaterpro — 2012-09-08 16:30
<UbuntuTalk> [真红影] 删不掉吗？
<Router2> test
<Router2> 试试
<kk> Router2, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<M3aCu1pa> .
<UbuntuTalk> [真红影] 有谁知道搜狐的openSUSE12.2的软件源有了吗？
<xjhv> UbuntuTalk: 据说不需要用搜狐的也很快罢？osuse内置了源选择功能
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 移动硬盘安装ubuntu无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386468 初学linux，不想折腾本本，就把ubuntu12.04装到了移动硬盘上，然后从USB启动，结果只是左上角光标闪烁几秒，然后就自动进入本本的系统了。 让人郁闷的是，把移动硬盘插别人本本上就能正常启动，哪 …
<bepop> 现在迅雷快传不能用wget下了？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 可能是我昨天描述錯誤
<roylez_> GNUdog: 鸡狗
<roylez_> GNUdog: 蛋蛋搅基不带你？
<namoamitabuddha> 悲剧
<xjhv> 都买迅雷vip，真是个杯具
<xjhv> 迅雷还出白金vip，原来迅雷vip就可以在线试看视频，现在得白金才行
<namoamitabuddha> 現在有山東人不？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 迅雷变着法赚钱。用户吃不消啊！
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我买过一个月的迅雷VIP
<jusss> 连上wifi后，运行wpa_cli status,提示Failed to connect wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: No such file or directory
<jusss> 求解
<regis__> mysqladmin start
<jusss> 用xterm带开chrome,chrome也能用空格翻页了，还有pg up/down，好神奇
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 哦？
<jusss> 有人                                                          .吗
<jusss> 有人吗
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍩ 
<jusss> 有人,吗
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍩ 
<jusss> 有人  ， 吗
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 有。人。
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 请问：ubuntu12.04对硬盘的损害问题修复了没有？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386471 请问：ubuntu12.04对硬盘的损害问题修复了没有？在网上搜索也没找到答案。 哪位兄弟知道的告诉一声！ 谢了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sop2010 — 2012-09-08 17:58
<stardiviner> 你们觉得Arch 的AUR helper (wrapper) 哪个比较好?
<stardiviner> yaourt ? 还是Aura?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 用vim编写C语言 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386472 在ubuntu中如何用vim编辑器编写C语言并且运行？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 huangyy — 2012-09-08 18:26
<stardiviner> 奇怪了, 今天频道里咋没人捏??
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我在
<Yushizi> 潜水
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 在linux下真的能完成所有需要的工作么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386478 Ubuntu本身是不错，但是要与windows的大众共享交流就感到好困难，很多软件用不了，替代的根本没法用，科研之路在Ubuntu上走得挺累的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Suicide — 2012-09-08 19:11
<namoamitabuddha> 現在有山東人在麼？
<imadper> adam8157: 你终于回来了....   cc namoamitabuddha
<adam8157> imadper: 撒子事情啊
<imadper> adam8157: 不知道... 快把 namoamitabuddha 领走....
<roylez_> adam8157: 搞基回来了？
<imadper> adam8157: namoamitabuddha 想你了!
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么用wine啊？第一次用不会/。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386481 下载WINE 之后该怎么办呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qq544619761 — 2012-09-08 19:58
<adam8157> roylez_: 貌似忘了给你拍合照
 * imadper gaoji好, gaoji不会搞出人命...  cc adam8157
<adam8157> roylez_: 不过给你拍了教授的特写
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<roylez_> adam8157: 发来看看
<imadper> adam8157: 同求教授特写!
<roylez_> adam8157: email给我
<adam8157> roylez_: hamo那里
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<adam8157> roylez_: 我的手机又不能拍照...
<adam8157> roylez_: 你把N9快递来, 我成天给你发面基报告
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 1990
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 求教
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 怎么了
 * imadper ................
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 幫我說下吧，我一下子不知道該怎麼表述。
 * imadper 哪个龟儿子说我懂山东话了...
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 這裏不能貼剛纔那大段
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 就是你們那兒喝酒
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, namoamitabuddha 不好意思跟你开口, 我跟你说, 就是 namoamitabuddha 想跟你 gaoji
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 做客是不是必須要喝醉的
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 嗯？
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: .. 还是我说吧... 一句话的事!
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 不是
<imadper> adam8157: 你们那里, 一起喝酒, 有人装醉不肯喝, 你们叫他什么?
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 你说你开车
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 不是，我說那種喝酒的
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 例如在東家喝了 1L，在西家喝了 2L 等等
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 這種事情
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 會被認爲非常不尊重東家是吧？
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 你可以都不多喝
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 對，但是假設東家覺得你沒喝醉
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 坚持自己不能喝, 然后做做不胜酒力的样子
 * imadper 你们俩... 表达能力/理解能力.....
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 但是你碗口拒絕
 * hamo_full 什么情况？
<imadper> hamo_full: 给tenzu照片
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 我是想問那個詞兒
<hamo_full> imadper: 并木有无码高清的啊
<adam8157> hamo_full: web 你还被ban
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 就是他覺得你沒喝醉故意不喝的那個詞兒
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 你知道不？
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: "装"
<hamo_full> adam8157: 对啊...怎么ban的？
<hamo_full> roylez_: 你干的吧...
<imadper> adam8157: 他就是想问装怂, 在山东叫什么....
 * hamo_full 拜神！
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 能否組個句子？
 * hamo_full 拜疼猪！
<roylez_> hamo_full: 啥？
 * hamo_full 拜罗杰！
<roylez_> hamo_full: 我都没帽子
<adam8157> imadper: namoamitabuddha 我喝酒没怂过, 在家又不常和外人喝, 真不知道这骂人话
<hamo_full> roylez_: 啊...哪为啥我web居然被ban了...我换nick都不行...
<roylez_> hamo_full: 我能说什么呢
<imadper> hamo_full: 你仇家真多....
<adam8157> pityonline: 拜p姐
<pityonline> adam8157: 拜蛋哥
<adam8157> ...
<imadper> hamo_full: 我刚看 adam8157 以来就莫名其妙的解封一个人... 原来就是你...
<hamo_full> pityonline: 拜P姐...
<pityonline> adam8157: 其实主要还是要拜罗姐
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 嗨，悲劇
 * adam8157 嗯 拜罗姐
 * hamo_full 狂拜罗姐
<hamo_full> adam8157: 我刚才是怎么被ban的？
<pityonline> hamo_full: 拜蛤哥！我要不要改成 pity_burst 啊
<adam8157> hamo_full: "#ubuntu-cn: ban *!*6a033dec@*.106.3.61.236 [by roylez!~roylez@unaffiliated/roylez, 76249 secs ago]"
<hamo_full> roylez_: ^^^
 * pityonline 罗姐威武
<hamo_full> roylez_: 果然是你！
<roylez_> hamo_full: 76249 secs...
<adam8157> hamo_full: ip
<roylez_> hamo_full: 21个小时前的事情，不是我今天干的啊
<hamo_full> roylez_: 你居然ban我这么久...还直接ban我的hidden host....
<hamo_full> roylez_: ...
<hamo_full> roylez_: 话说红军版果然是来了呢...
<adam8157> hamo_full: 弱爆蛤蟆快开multiarch
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: “掖着”？
<roylez_> hamo_full: 要感谢irssi，/ban命令自己给pattern的
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 藏着掖着都这么说吧
<hamo_full> adam8157: 你要skype？
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 哦，是這樣
<adam8157> hamo_full: 我指导你开multiarch而已
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 我沒聽說過用這詞來形容沒喝醉的
 * imadper 面基完了还要 skype基..
<hamo_full> adam8157: 已然搞定了...翻墙下个32bit的skype就好嘛...我以前一直听官方的教程用64bit的
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 這裏沒有不喝醉就是不尊敬的習俗
<adam8157> hamo_full: http://wiki.debian.org/skype
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: skype - Debian Wiki
 * pityonline 今天罗姐表现太惊人了！三小时自助，一开始就在吃甜品，然后各种肉，水果，粥，三小时基本没停……
<adam8157> hamo_full: sigh, debian的wiki确实比较弱 cc roylez_
<namoamitabuddha> Wiki 幾乎都看 ArchWiki
<namoamitabuddha> 不過不能照搬
<dwjie> hi
<roylez_> pityonline: 袋鼠国的都吃不饱，灭办法
<kk> dwjie, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<dwjie> 好啊。。
<pityonline> roylez_: 能吃三小时甜品太牛了啊
<void1> 有用过mac os x的吗？知道如何cpu限速吗
<pityonline> roylez_: 要我吃甜的，两三块就完蛋了
<dwjie> xchat 怎么不显示进入/退出频道信息？
<roylez_> pityonline: 刚回国的都这德性，不用纠结了
<imadper> 刚回国, 一次吃太多, 容易食物中毒....  cc roylez
 * pityonline 我刚称了一下，涨了两斤
<roylez_> adam8157: 邮箱 http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/8245bf01tw1dwmzq14nvxj.jpg
<pityonline> roylez_: 哈哈
<adam8157> hamo_full: http://wiki.debian.org/skype
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<adam8157> ...
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 查了下，北方方言。
<roylez_> adam8157: 你们自助多少钱一个人头？
<adam8157> roylez_: 48
<roylez_> adam8157: 不贵啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 肉随便吃么
<adam8157> roylez_: 是不贵啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 肉随便吃
<hamo_full> roylez_: 必然啊。。。而且很哈皮呢...
<adam8157> roylez_: 味道也不错
<adam8157> roylez_: 不过我战斗力不行
 * hamo_full 撑死我了...
<roylez_> hamo_full: 你那么大的肚皮都不够装么？
<adam8157> hamo_full: 感觉 X1 Carbon的键程略短一点点
<hamo_full> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> hamo_full: 叫兽的照片呢？
<hamo_full> roylez_: 跟肚皮没关。。。
<hamo_full> roylez_: 木搞到高清无码版...
<roylez_> adam8157: 最近有个什么牌子的机械键盘打折，红轴399
<adam8157> roylez_: rosewill, filco的子品牌
<adam8157> roylez_: 买吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 我有键盘了啊，20年内没法换了，哭啊
<hamo_full> roylez_: 为啥》？
<adam8157> roylez_: 家里公司各一把
<roylez_> hamo_full: 用不坏这玩意啊
<hamo_full> roylez_: 壕还怕再买一把。。。
<hamo_full> roylez_: 自动登录确实有问题啊。。。
 * hamo_full 终于整好skype了...
<roylez_> hamo_full: 我已经好几个星期除了食物没买过别的东西了
<adam8157> hamo_full: 弱爆了
<roylez_> hamo_full: .......
<panda-z> ??..
<hamo_full> roylez_: 今天蓉蓉告诉我的呢...debian 的wiki弱到爆啊。。。更新爆满...
<hamo_full> roylez_: 慢
<roylez_> hamo_full: 是啊，debian现在问题挺多的
<roylez_> hamo_full: 我换screen，今天试用tmux，发现切换window慢
<dwjie> ...
<onlylove> debian怎么了
<roylez_> hamo_full: 用 tmux 的都是没本事配screen的amateur
<hamo_full> roylez_: 乃们都是壕...开这么多window...
<roylez_> hamo_full: 至少10个
<imadper> hamo_full: 你用 emacs, buffer也少不了...
<hamo_full> roylez_: 还有 adam8157 ，切换window都上快捷键了...
<roylez_> hamo_full: 他是跟我学的好不...
<hamo_full> imadper: 唉唉...真不想再按C-x b了...
 * adam8157 最近给debian报了很多bug, procps就两三次
<imadper> hamo_full: bind到C-b吧
<hamo_full> adam8157: 受受还发短信了呢......
<imadper> hamo_full: 反正我从来不用C
<roylez_> hamo_full: 我键盘上按得最多的几个键是什么 esc, caps lock, F11, F12, enter ...
<adam8157> hamo_full: 工作忙, 必须多windows, +快捷键 cc roylez_
<imadper> hamo_full: 我从来不用C-b
<hamo_full> imadper: 懒...我一般都能不动默认设置就不动...
<imadper> hamo_full: 你妹.... emacs配置多方便....
<hamo_full> imadper: 懒...
<roylez_> hamo_full: amateur
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 12.10 软件中心一启动就退出 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386487 刚装了12.10，更新的系统。换了几个软件源，之后开软件中心，一启动就退出。 哪位可以帮忙解释一下？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 forcrystal — 2012-09-08 20:25
<hamo_full> imadper: 我.emacs里貌似就设了几个缩进，然后就是引了一坨mode...
<roylez_> adam8157 hamo_full 擦，当当真壕，给我发了100的礼券...
<adam8157> roylez_: 壕
<imadper> hamo_full: .... 我的估计上千行了..
<hamo_full> adam8157: 求...
<hamo_full> adam8157: 要买书呢最近。。。
<adam8157> hamo_full: 那是 roylez_ 的...
<roylez_> adam8157: 上次给我一张20的，买了个洗面奶，22的，送货上门，我只有1.8的零钱，当当的送货的，自己贴了2毛
 * imadper hamo_full 那么凸的眼睛, 竟然看不清这个..
<roylez_> imadper: +1
<adam8157> roylez_: 在当当买过2块的洗面奶, 十几块的优盘...
 * hamo_full （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） imadper
 * hamo_full （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） imadper
 * hamo_full （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） imadper
 * hamo_full （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） roylez_
 * hamo_full （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） roylez_
 * hamo_full （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） roylez_
<imadper> 我擦, kk 不管 /me?
<hamo_full> imadper: 不够数呢
<roylez_> adam8157: 告诉我除了买u盘，我还有什么办法用掉这100块...
 * imadper 践踏 hamo_full 
 * imadper 践踏 hamo_full 
 * imadper 践踏 hamo_full 
 * imadper 践踏 hamo_full 
 * imadper 践踏 hamo_full 
 * imadper 践踏 hamo_full 
<kk> imadper:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<hamo_full> imadper: ...
<hamo_full> imadper: 弱爆了...
<hamo_full> roylez_: 帮我买书
<hamo_full> roylez_: 壕
<roylez_> hamo_full: 一边去
<roylez_> hamo_full: 你查邮箱去啊，没准也有的...
<imadper> 渣hamo
<imadper> y
<hamo_full> imadper: 咩哈哈
 * imadper 践踏 hamo_full 
 * imadper 践踏 hamo_full 
 * imadper 践踏 hamo_full 
<onlylove> 买书
 * imadper 践踏 hamo_full 
 * imadper 践踏 hamo_full 
 * imadper 践踏 hamo_full 
<hamo_full> imadper: 你是何苦...
<kk> imadper: .. ..
<onlylove> 被踢了……
<dwjie> .............
 * hamo_full 同情的看着 imadper
 * hamo_full 狂momo imadper
<roylez_> adam8157: 国美直接开到当当去了？？？
<YangJunwen> 这个！
<adam8157> roylez_: no idea... 对当当无爱, 又贵, 自营的又少
<YangJunwen> 何谓机械键盘？
<dwjie> ubuntu 12.04.1
<roylez_> adam8157: 送的礼券，管他呢...
<roylez_> adam8157: 不行就买啤酒了，奥丁格来三提
<roylez_> hamo_full: 丫把叫兽的欲照发给我啊
<hamo_full> roylez_: 木有无码高清
<roylez_> hamo_full: 当当真好，白送我120了
<hamo_full> roylez_: 乃们都是壕...渣东就送过我10块
<roylez_> hamo_full: 人品懂么
<roylez_> hamo_full: 我曾经是当当的vip，也是他们送的...
<hamo_full> roylez_: 主要是乃们壕...买的多...
<hamo_full> imadper: 咩哈哈
<imadper> ham
<roylez_> hamo_full: 我在当当就没买过几次东西
<imadper> hamo_full: 什么情况...
 * imadper 践踏 hamo_full 
<hamo_full> imadper: RPWT
<hamo_full> imadper:  你还来?
<imadper> hamo_full: /me 践踏 hamo_full
<imadper> hamo_full: 恩, 继续!
<imadper> ofan: 求代购
<imadper> /me 践踏 hamo_full
<imadper>  
<imadper> ...
<bluezd> adam8157: http://www.douban.com/note/79170821/
<kk> bluezd,啥网址y 刘能和德容
<adam8157> bluezd: 名字摆到一起就想笑
<hamo_full> roylez_: cookie我修好了...30天失效
<roylez_> hamo_full: gaoji
<roylez_> hamo_full: 帮我想想除了啤酒还能买啥...
<hamo_full> roylez_: 你那个电肚皮的还没到？
<roylez_> hamo_full: 还在海关手上...
<adam8157> roylez_: 缺啥买啥
<roylez_> adam8157: 我现在啥都不缺，或者说啥都缺但是省钱不买
<hamo_full> roylez_: 买房
<roylez_> hamo_full: 你妹的果然不是好人
<hamo_full> roylez_: 蛋蛋提醒了我...
<roylez_> hamo_full: 啥？
<dwjie> the
<roylez_> hamo_full: 当当真黑，哈皮冰纯6个居然卖20
<hamo_full> roylez_: 哈皮本来就很贵的...买百威吧...
<roylez_> hamo_full: 有道理
<roylez_> hamo_full: 奥丁格 x 12 百威 x 6
<hamo_full> roylez_: 买这么多啤酒...
<hamo_full> roylez_: 有基友陪你喝嘛？
<roylez_> hamo_full: 100元啊
<adam8157> roylez_: hamo_full bluezd http://lady.163.com/photoview/4CJ80026/29376.html#p=8ABPNLN34CJ80026
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y AV封面很“坑爹” 女优靠化妆和PS变天仙_网易女人
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<roylez_> adam8157: 封面杀手么
<roylez_> hamo_full: 上海的百威缺货...
<hamo_full> adam8157:  这不科学啊...都是抓表情..抓表情什么都可以发生
<adam8157> roylez_: 北京的不缺
<hamo_full> adam8157: 我已然延期体检了...
<roylez_> adam8157: 基蛋...
<adam8157> hamo_full: .
<adam8157> roylez_: 最近天气凉了, 不咋喝了
<hamo_full> adam8157: 下次可以组织喝白的...
<adam8157> roylez_: 这个夏天 坚持每天1-2
<roylez_> hamo_full adam8157 奥丁格12个 86 ，哈尔滨小麦王6个14.9。100的券，我付9毛
<adam8157> roylez_: 快递我的地址
<roylez_> hamo_full: nnnd，哈啤也缺货
<archl> 回来了。
<roylez_> adam8157: 帝都也缺货
<archl> roylez_ 乐乐好。
<hamo_full> roylez_: 找个不缺的寄我这
<adam8157> archl: 拜罗姐!!!
<hamo_full> archl: 狂拜罗姐！！！
<onlylove> 拜罗姐！
<archl> adam8157 hamo_full onlylove 憧憬吃货干嘛。
<bluezd> adam8157: 想起来了，我周五跟你说的那个电影叫 "怦然心动"
 * archl 发现 mintspirit no.2 当普通字体比 Ubuntu 好看那。
<adam8157> bluezd: 没看过..
<archl> jyfl987: 明天找你吧。
<hamo_full> bluezd: 不错这片
<bluezd> adam8157: 我刚看完，感觉还行吧也就
<archl> jyfl987: 你真是，疼疼来你也不出来
 * adam8157 今天主要任务是再看一遍黑衣人, 这次带字幕.
<archl> adam8157 。。。
<hamo_full> adam8157: 怀旧蛋
<bluezd> adam8157: 你说的那个美剧有在线看的吗？
<adam8157> hamo_full: 不带字幕一遍, 带字幕一遍, 学英语呢
<adam8157> bluezd: acfun就有, 搜素 新闻编辑室
<archl> adam8157 。。。
<archl> adam8157 那就不用带字幕了不是。
<archl> adam8157 看完一边 ted talk
<hamo_full> adam8157: 求蓉蓉和悦姐推地址
<adam8157> archl: 不带字幕已然看过了
<adam8157> hamo_full: happyaron destine
<archl> hamo_full:  要美食信息？
<adam8157> hamo_full: 哦 错了
<archl> hamo_full: 他们两个的推都是只卖萌。
<adam8157> hamo_full: 悦姐是 EleanorChen
<bluezd> adam8157: 我发现看美国派之类的电影比较练英语
<adam8157> ...
<hamo_full> archl: 要rt蓉蓉的推
<archl> bluezd:  因为你需要的英语是那些。
<archl> roylez 乐乐，给我你的照片吧。
<bluezd> archl: ......
<roylez_> archl: 死去吧
<archl> roylez_ 为啥啊，我们都公开了。
<roylez_> adam8157: 当当上自营的酒，好像全被人买光了一样...
<hamo_full> roylez_: 求照片！
<roylez_> archl: 最恨尔等查户口的
<roylez_> adam8157: debuf
<archl> roylez_ 我只要你照片。
<onlylove> 我们不是查户口的
<archl> adam8157 蓉蓉和悦姐让我走了好远的冤枉路。。。
<adam8157> archl: 坑你
<archl> 。。。
 * archl 钻进北外厕所。。。
<hamo_full> archl: 你还在北外？
<archl> hamo_full:  到了家了
<roylez_> hamo_full: 当当的酒都被人买光了。要么就是当当要完蛋了
<roylez_> hamo_full: 买了18个奥丁格
<hamo_full> roylez_: 渣东什么都有...
<roylez_> hamo_full: 渣东不给券啊
<archl> roylez 等当当的书都被买光了，当当就真完蛋了
 * pityonline 拜见 archl !
<archl> pityonline: 。。。
<archl> 我是水货啊。
 * archl 等 tenzu上线。
<archl> 怎么才能上 twitter。。。
<archl> 。。。
<archl> youtube等其他都没问题
 * hamo_full 求见shellex....
<archl> hamo_full: 对哦。我也没见过shellex。。。
<archl> adam8157 给个电话。
<adam8157> archl: 没他电话啊
<archl> adam8157 哦他是男的
<roylez_> hamo_full: 付款的时候才看见说要满199才能用...他妹的还是服装类专用...
<roylez_> hamo_full: 浪费我时间
<pityonline> 我也没见过壳酱
<archl> pityonline:  悦姐见过
<hamo_full> roylez_: 为啥不自觉的笑起来了呢...咩哈哈
<Router2> archl 能上YOUTUBE还会上不了TWITTER？
<roylez_> adam8157: 光环
 * hamo_full ...
<archl> Router2: 当然
<pityonline> archl: 哈哈，不过已经确定他是男的了
<adam8157> roylez_: 赐予你力量
<hamo_full> roylez_:
<archl> pityonline:  我很早就知道他男的，看照片里他的手
<Router2> archl 没碰到过这种情况过
<pityonline> archl: 哇噻！居然见过壳壳的小香手
<archl> pityonline: 。。。
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • openSUSE12.2再试用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386490 软的怕硬的 硬的怕横的 横的怕不要命的 反正前两天滚死了Arch 重装再试opensuse 美工自然是没得说 3.4.6内核搭配 kde4.8.4 而且速度有明显的提升 几乎感觉不到卡了 据说还可以升到4.9.1 不过没有尝试 yast  …
<roylez_> hamo_full: 渣东的东西真心贵
<hamo_full> roylez_: 那就去渣迅...
<roylez_> hamo_full: z.cn最高
<hamo_full> roylez_: 渣东就一部分便宜
<roylez_> hamo_full: 还是美国人本分
<hamo_full> roylez_: skype已然可用了..
<adam8157> roylez_: 服饰区可以买双鞋子
<adam8157> hamo_full: å¼±
<roylez_> hamo_full: 渣
<roylez_> adam8157: 你要么，我把号给你
 * hamo_full 看这对好基友...
<adam8157> roylez_: 能买鞋子的话我就要
<roylez_> hamo_full: 50卖给你
<hamo_full> roylez_: 不要...从不自己主动买衣服...
<archl> 。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 你自己看看吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 多谢
 * hamo_full 拜壕主席！
<archl> roylez_ 乐乐席
<roylez_> hamo_full: 都说过了，我好几个星期没买过食物之外的东西了
<archl> roylez_ 包括车票？
<roylez_> archl: 刷卡
 * hamo_full 拜神！
<ball_> 我
 * archl 指尖戳戳 ball_
 * hamo_full 一个有点娘炮的男同学找了个美女作女友...心里真不平衡啊！！！
<roylez_> adam8157: 看到能买的么
<adam8157> roylez_: 还没看... 这就看
<ball_> archl, 你说什么意思
<hamo_full> adam8157: 你用apt-get还是aptitude?
<adam8157> hamo_full: apt-get
<roylez_> hamo_full: 李宗瑞和灌C才叫娘泡呢
<archl> hamo_full: 美女很多
<hamo_full> adam8157: 为啥不用aptitude?
<adam8157> hamo_full: 第一件事就是卸载aptitude
<adam8157> hamo_full: 不喜欢
<archl> adam8157 。
<roylez_> hamo_full: 你那同学是基佬，他跟一个拉拉形婚了
<archl> adam8157 你的自理化程度太高
<archl> roylez。。。
<adam8157> archl: 自理化?
<hamo_full> adam8157: 其实我一开始就试过wiki上的做法..不过aptitude对multiarch支持不好。。被这货坑了...
<archl> adam8157 aptitude中，你输入非全名都可以补齐。
<adam8157> archl: 我也可以
<hamo_full> roylez_: 腹黑席！
<archl> adam8157 哦。忘记了，反正对我这样连 man 都懒的，更适合 aptitude
<bluezd> hamo_full: 美女还喜欢给胖子当女朋友～
<ghw> http://code.google.com/p/p2p-xmpp-client/
<kk> ghw ⇪ ti: p2p-xmpp-client - A client for p2p daemons via XMPP - Google Project Hosting
<ghw> 这个是P2P XMPP客户端不
<hamo_full> bluezd: 我也是胖子...
<archl> bluezd: 。。。
<bluezd> hamo_full: 你胖吗？没看出来啊
<archl> hamo_full: 你不算胖。只是一般
<archl> yunfan:  明天
<archl> yunfan: 几点起床。
<yunfan> archl: 哪里？ 北边别叫我
<archl> yunfan: 你家
 * hamo_full 罗姐要失身？
<archl> yunfan:  今天你没来，tenzu来了
<yunfan> archl: 那倒可以  随便你什么时候来
<mntcdrommnt> 罗姐是谁
<archl> hamo_full: 蛤蟆嘴。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 当当上的牌子都好烂...
<archl> yunfan: 在哪里。
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<archl> adam8157 李宁就好了
<adam8157> roylez_: 淘宝 "外贸" 既视感
<hamo_full> archl: 李宁不是要倒了么？
<adam8157> archl: 那几个牌子都是空的
<archl> hamo_full:  你觉得会吗。
<yunfan> archl: 朝阳区 百子湾家园 你坐地铁到四惠站 然后出来 做公交495路 坐到底站就到我楼下了
<hamo_full> yunfan: 好远...
<archl> yunfan: 我看还是直接坐 公交。
<adam8157> roylez_: 哦? 李宁有运动鞋
<roylez_> adam8157: .
 * archl 地铁真差劲。。。没附近的口。
<hamo_full> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕...
<archl> adam8157 买专业羽毛球鞋，比普通的李宁鞋好
<yunfan> archl: 直接到不了把
<yunfan> hamo_full: 所以你们聚会老子也折腾
<adam8157> archl: roylez_ 可惜没有44
<archl> adam8157 专业鞋子质量比普通的好。我买了个薰风的， 150发现可比李宁300+的鞋子质量
<roylez_> hamo_full: 你这个相声没趣啊，比小王爷的差远了
<roylez_> hamo_full: 李金斗的学生，没办法
<archl> yunfan:  。你好远好远。要1小时多才能到你哪里。
<hamo_full> roylez_: 其实我也觉得方青平水平就那样..上次百度summer party还去了...不过这man现在非常火
<yunfan> archl: 那就别来了？
<roylez_> hamo_full: 小王爷最高。郭德纲第二
<hamo_full> roylez_: 求视频...
<roylez_> hamo_full: 小王爷的都比较长...
<hamo_full> roylez_: 你不会是现场看的吧？
<roylez_> hamo_full: 不是...
<hamo_full> roylez_:  求视频...
<archl> yunfan: 以后你到阿当家里耍我也去。。。
<roylez_> hamo_full: 我开个相声版吧
<yunfan> archl: 你要在帝都长期住？
<hamo_full> archl: 你是在爆料么？
<hamo_full> roylez_: .
<archl> yunfan: 说他老家
<archl> hamo_full: 不
<archl> yunfan: 那么后天走或者明天走
<adam8157> roylez_: 算了, 没44, 我不用了, 还不如手里那个amazon 鞋子-40
<archl> adam8157 http://product.dangdang.com/product.aspx?product_id=1146419501
<yunfan> archl: 随你
<kk> archl,啥网址y 川崎Kawasaki 炫风K-306 专业羽毛球鞋 - 运动户外 - 当当网
<archl> yunfan: 发现是 2小时路程，比你到中关村还远的感觉。。。
<yunfan> archl: 恩
<adam8157> roylez_: 把限制贴来看看? 我不确定罗姐这个能不能买
<roylez_> adam8157: 你在你的账户里面激活这张券就可以看限制了
<roylez_> hamo_full: 贴了
<archl> adam8157 我搞的是这个 http://product.dangdang.com/Product.aspx?product_id=1021312701 的更新型号。
<kk> archl,啥网址y 最新款正品 KUMPOO/薰风 KH-31专业羽毛球鞋/休闲鞋/透气鞋 - 运动户外 - 当当网
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 归总图片 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386499 lz苦与在ubuntu下面没找到好用的图片整理的工具（ 其实主要原因是因为对ubuntu下面的软件都不怎么熟悉。。不知道该怎么搞起，于是就想着自己弄个。。喏，下面就是简单的找了几个命令拼凑起来的， …
<pityonline> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.4.13.e1c07d&id=19749928553 这家淘宝店代购 Kindle Paperwhite 859RMB，你觉得靠谱吗？
<archl> adam8157 http://product.dangdang.com/product.aspx?product_id=1003432507
<kk> archl,啥网址y adidas阿迪达斯12年新款男子室内羽毛球鞋G60411 - 运动户外 - 当当网
<adam8157> archl: 不错 可以买
<adam8157> pityonline: 现在买比较贵啊
<adam8157> pityonline: 去豆瓣 kindle 组找团购
<pityonline> adam8157: 119 美金卖 859RMB 也可以吧？
<pityonline> adam8157: 我没有团购过，怕不靠谱
<adam8157> pityonline: 也是淘宝店
<adam8157> pityonline: 那里的代购感觉靠谱
<pityonline> adam8157: 呃，你有现成的吗？
<archl> adam8157 羽毛球鞋有超轻的种类。
<adam8157> pityonline: 没, 我没理会, 就自己买了...
<pityonline> adam8157: 你是方便啊
<pityonline> adam8157: 我搜索下看看
<adam8157> pityonline: 真心推荐代购, 懒得操那个心
<pityonline> adam8157: 明白
<cfy> imadper: 你最喜欢什么花?
<roylez_> hamo_full: 怎么样？
<roylez_> hamo_full: 金鸡 百花 金马...
<hamo_full> roylez_: 这小王爷混哪的？
<roylez_> hamo_full: 不知道
<hamo_full> roylez_:  北京还是上海？
<hamo_full> roylez_: 他啊...
<roylez_> hamo_full: 应该是北京吧
<roylez_> hamo_full: 确实讲得好很多吧
<hamo_full> roylez_:  他啥时候叫小王爷了...
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛类个去，lp又在看浙江台
<archl> MeaCulpa:  让她戴耳机
<archl> MeaCulpa:  实验了个售价 4999的耳机，真的好
 * archl 想起了今天吃的恶心的香蕉料理。。
<hamo_full> archl: ...
 * archl 发誓不想再吃香蕉蛋糕之外用香蕉做的东西。。。
<hamo_full> archl: 我觉得还是你那个自制星冰乐比较黑暗料理
 * archl 昨天吃了8根香蕉
<archl> hamo_full: 哦。
<MeaCulpa> archl: ... 去去
<MeaCulpa> archl: ...
<archl> hamo_full:  那叫做星冰乐。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 冰香蕉满塞
<archl> hamo_full: 不知道啊，以前没听说过
<archl> MeaCulpa:  烤香蕉- 恶心；香蕉当寿司主料-极度恶心
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我平时多吃青色的香蕉
<archl> hamo_full: 那样啊，应该是用少量咖啡和大块的圆圆的冰激凌，但是今天那里的冰激凌的硬度太高。。。
 * archl 以前都是直接从冰激凌制造机里灌入热咖啡
<archl> adam8157 hamo_full pityonline 明天开溜了。
 * archl 说再见北京。
 * adam8157 再见 神一样的罗姐
 * hamo_full 神罗姐再来北京面基...
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 神。。。
<onlylove> 远远超越神了已经
<pityonline> archl: 再见罗姐，祝愉快！
<kk> 新 西北校区 • ***陕西师范大学***的进~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386502 怎么不见陕师大的？希望更多的师大人使用Ubuntu！我用的Win7+Ubuntu 12.04双系统，感觉很好，有问题大家可以一起讨论啊。 我是化学院的~~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Will Qi — 2012-09-08 22:50
<MeaCulpa> archl: 下一站哪里
<archl> MeaCulpa: 青岛。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: ...
<archl> MeaCulpa:  魔都。。。等有钱再去吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> 回家啦
<MeaCulpa> :P
<hamo_full> archl: 青岛不错呢...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我不住青岛，我说下次拜访青岛
<MeaCulpa> o
<archl> hamo_full: 和我小时候见的完全不同了
<MeaCulpa> 青岛不错
<hamo_full> roylez_: 确实不错...挺带感...
<archl> 带感？
<hamo_full> archl: 我喜欢海边的海景房...
<hamo_full> archl: 主席发的相声
<archl> hamo_full: 难怪你爱阿当
<hamo_full> archl: ...
<hamo_full> archl: 你才爱啊当...
 * archl 要去目睹所谓不错是什么
<archl> hamo_full: 我不饱了。你还饱？
 * archl 想喝
<archl> yunfan: 抛弃你了。。。真的，明天买票回去了。。。
<hamo_full> archl: 貌似也饿了...
<yunfan> archl: 也好 我本来就有事
<archl> yunfan: 好好过，胡须男
<yunfan> archl: 下回得补偿我
<hamo_full> archl: 好好玩...
<archl> yunfan: 怎么补偿。给你萝卜？
<hamo_full> archl: 以后玩的时间和机会就不多了...
<archl> hamo_full: 哦。
 * archl 睡了
<CyrusYzGTt> 杏花树，开白花，养女莫把道士家。年前二郎刚上山，年后一郎尸骨寒，养女哭声陪死人，却把棺材当自家。杏花树，开白花，孩童莫要见道家，若问我的年岁几，还称没有道缘呀，狗一叫，猫一抓。吓得道士回老家……
<robots>  netstat: 未找到命令
<robots> arch
<robots> 怎么回事？
<robots> 为什么我的ftp：//127.0.0.1是一个空的目录
<robots> vsftpd到底怎么用？
<alvin_rxg> robots: netstat 得让你自己装个软件包。
<alvin_rxg> robots: vsftp 自己看 wiki
<robots> 谢谢
<robots> 我的路由器刷openwrt失败，需要ftp服务器
<stardiviner> Arch 里的Vim竟然连python都没编译进去? 神奇了, 2和3都没有...
<stardiviner> -python -python3 -ruby .... Arch的vim太落伍了吧...
<S_cd> 请问安装12.04出现BusyBox V1.18.5(ubuntu 1:18.5-1ubuntu4) Built-in shell(ash)
<S_cd> Enter‘help'for a list of built-in Commands.
<S_cd> (intramfs)
<S_cd> 怎么解决。
<hellwolf> 哎哟，这么多人
<S_cd>  请问安装12.04出现BusyBox V1.18.5(ubuntu 1:18.5-1ubuntu4) Built-in shell(ash)
<S_cd>  Enter‘help'for a list of built-in Commands.
<S_cd>  (intramfs)
<S_cd>  怎么解决。
<cainiao> hi
<kk> cainiao, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<cainiao> 你好
<cainiao> 我现在有重装系统的问题， 现寻求帮助
<alvin_rxg> cainiao: 别问“我可以问问题吗？”这样的问题。有话快说
<cainiao> 我有个装了Ubuntu的机器， 想重装回Win7，发现光驱不读， 主分区不能设置为ntfs
<cainiao> 这个机器，本来是Win7, 买回来就被我装了ubuntu，
<alvin_rxg> cainiao: 移步微软总部
<cainiao> 那个还是比较麻烦的，
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ +1
<cainiao> 主要是Ubuntu的gparted 不能将想设的分区为主分区
<alvin_rxg> 为啥一定要主分区嘞？
<cainiao> 重新用Winows的光盘 从光驱重装啊
<cainiao> 有其他解决方法吗？
<alvin_rxg> windows 安装光盘不是能自己分区啥的么
<cainiao> 光盘放进去，机器不读，起不来
<cainiao> 光盘目前只能读Ubuntu的安装盘，Windows的不认
<dwjie> ...
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: mugebjgd1: http://code.bulix.org/rlcguy-82133?raw
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 晚上好啊
<alvin_rxg> nabend
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 今天不热啊
<alvin_rxg> 冬天到了
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 好吧
<cleamoon> 这里有人入samsung galaxy note 10.1吗？
<kk>  06:04
<cfy> imadper: 我艹,lisp大师一个一个得走了...:'(
<cfy> imadper: 同时也是emacser....
<cfy> imadper: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Weinreb
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: Daniel Weinreb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<imadper> cfy: 谁死了?
<cfy> imadper: Daniel_Weinreb
<imadper> cfy: 我擦... daniel 丹尼尔
<cfy> imadper: 你认识?
<imadper> 听说过
<cfy> 哦
<imadper> mit的一个实验室的呀
<imadper> cfy: 好在我在学erlang.....
<cfy> imadper: .....
<imadper> 阿姆斯特朗还活得好好的...
<imadper> cfy: 现在都没法混饭吃了....
<cfy> imadper: ...什么意思?
#ubuntu-cn 2012-09-09
<amber_> 没人？
<dwjie> ...
<wlh171> 下雨了，天气变凉了！
<dwjie> ....
<dwjie> 有人么？
<dwjie> nnd
<dwjie>  用linux的人还是少数 啊。。
<cfy> 一点也不少
<imadper> dwjie: ..... 用linux的起得晚才是真的
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ +1
<dwjie> 也不多吧 。。
<imadper> dwjie: 多得很
<imadper> dwjie: 现在的学生,  随便一个, linux都用的好着呢
<piggybox> imadper: XD
<imadper> cfy: 我的windows失去存在的意义了... 因为他的ie坏了... 而且坏了半年多了...上个假期就已经坏了...
<dwjie> 哦
<cfy> imadper: 你这么一说我想起来,我的windows还有数据没转移..........再说吧..有点不想要了...
<imadper> cfy: 甭要了...
<cfy> imadper: ....还有代码呢.
<imadper> cfy: 传上去... github
<cfy> imadper: 算了,vhdl的.....别人不回去用的..
<cfy> imadper: 算了,vhdl的.....别人不会去用的..
<imadper> cfy: 搞硬件的还是有的
<imadper> 你还有几天就雅思了?
<imadper> 雅思口语什么时候?
<cfy> imadper: 6天....还不知道...
<imadper> 六天... 靠谱吗?
<cfy> imadper: 不靠谱...:'(
<dwjie> xchat 怎么对某个人说话啊， 像这样“dwjie: 多得很” 。。。
<imadper> cfy: 没事, 到时候来帝都一起混饭吃
<imadper> dwjie: tab补全
<cfy> imadper: ....租房贵死了...
<dwjie> imadper,  哦
<imadper> hamo: 蛤蟆早
<cfy> hamo: hamo早
<imadper> cfy: 上海就便宜?
<imadper> cfy: 是蛤蟆, 不是 hamo
<cfy> imadper: 都贵,我还是好好复习去
<dwjie> cfy, tab后是逗号的。。
<imadper> cfy: ha ma  不是 ha mo...
 * hamo 这么大早你们就在这聊天了...
<imadper> hamo: 早你妹...
<imadper> hamo: 我每天都六点半起来
<imadper> hamo: 七点就从家出来了!
<dwjie> imadper, (IRC client for Emacs)
<imadper> dwjie: 你想说什么? 把话说全了
<dwjie> imadper, 呵呵
<imadper> hamo: 对了, 有正经事找你
<hamo> imadper aha?
<dwjie> imadper, 你tab之后怎么是冒号的 ？
<imadper> hamo: 你在百度多久了?
<imadper> dwjie: 自己可以设置的吧...
<imadper> hamo: 能内推了不?
<dwjie> imadper, 你什么客户端啊。。
<hamo> imadper 能啊..
<imadper> dwjie: emacs
<imadper> hamo: 帮我推一个人吧
<dwjie> imadper, 牛呀
<imadper> dwjie: 牛个毛....
<dwjie> imadper, ............
<imadper> roylez_: 尾主席早~
<hamo> imadper 可以啊，简历，个人资料和期望职位发我邮箱
<imadper> hamo: 数据挖掘的
<hamo> roylez_ 尾席早
<dwjie> imadper,  我也来搞搞。。
<imadper> hamo: 一般多久会有回应?
<hamo> imadper 应届生？
<imadper> hamo: 实习生
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛早
<imadper> hamo: 我现在就认识百度和360的人了
<hamo> imadper 实习生推荐啊...可以，发我邮箱吧
<imadper> 实习生没有内推费?  cc hamo ?
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛无节操
<hamo> roylez_ 节操席
<hamo> imadper 貌似没钱
<imadper> hamo: 那你义务好了
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛缺人品
<roylez_> hamo: 没钱还搞毛，毒孃太黑了
<hamo> imadper 貌似有个小礼品
<imadper> hamo: 啥东西? 给你的网盘增加100g?
<hamo> roylez_ 来度娘吧，我推你
<imadper> 嘲讽了...
<hamo> imadper 谁要用那破东西
<roylez_> hamo: 80w我就去
 * pityonline 大家挺早的啊
<imadper> hamo: 你也知道那东西破呀...
<hamo> roylez_ 我度付不起这么高的月薪
<imadper> pityonline: 屁姐早
<pityonline> imadper: 又升级为屁姐啦
 * hamo 屁姐？！
<roylez_> hamo: 屁，眼红君不愿意给底下的猴子这么多钱
<imadper> pityonline: 不是, 是p姐... 输入法不够智能
 * pityonline 我得找华华算帐，这家伙好久没露面了
<pityonline> imadper: 原谅你了 :P
 * imadper 或者说输入法太智能了...
<imadper> :)
<Felixonmars> = =
<hamo> roylez_ 艳红最近心里烦躁不安呢..
<Felixonmars> p姐这名字
<pityonline> Felixonmars: shellexy 给封的
<Felixonmars> 不小心把我这个潜水党给炸出来了
<roylez_> hamo: 更年期到了？
<imadper> hamo: 你说, 我是让我的那个同学去360还是百度?  cc roylez_
<Felixonmars> pityonline: 好名字啊- -|||
<roylez_> imadper: ......
<pityonline> Felixonmars: ……
 * hamo 求见shellexy!
<imadper> roylez_: 360我也认识一个人... 能帮忙内推...
<roylez_> imadper: 百度。。。。360那坨屎更臭
<hamo> roylez_ 被360摆了一道
<pityonline> hamo: shellex* 的都是神龙不见首也不见尾
<imadper> roylez_: 其实吧, 我觉得, 在国内, 越是无耻, 就越是有钱图...
<roylez_> imadper: 两坨都是屎，择没那么臭的吃吧
<imadper> roylez_: 那就百度吧, 至少 hamo 吃得很开心
<hamo> imadper 360钱多
<roylez_> imadper: 图钱你就输了
<imadper> hamo: 听说了...
<imadper> roylez_: 但是总是要图钱的呀..
<roylez_> imadper: 图钱你也图不来房子。干嘛不去做公务员
<imadper> roylez_: 不是我... 是我同学....
 * hamo 拜主席！
<imadper> roylez_: 我只去业界良心企业....
<roylez_> imadper: 你们小破90后，还没上市已经烂掉了
<hamo> imadper 百度业界良心妥妥的
<roylez_> hamo: 良心你妹，被蛤蟆吃了
<imadper> hamo: 你别跟 roylez_ 学忽悠...
<imadper> roylez_: 哪里烂了~ 我可以妥妥的只去良心企业.
<imadper> hamo_: 尾娃.. 你还没发育好呢...
<imadper> s/娃/蛙/g
<hamo_> imadper 结果就去帽帽了？
 * hamo_ 掉了..
<imadper> hamo_: 帽子还算有良心吧...
<roylez_> imadper: 恩，就是蛋蛋没有
<hamo_> imadper 在帽子一定至少先混个ce再走
<pityonline> roylez_: 这吐糟，哈哈
<imadper> roylez_: 恩!
<imadper> hamo_: rhce? 实习生可以?
<hamo_> imadper 等正式嘛
<imadper> hamo_: 哦~
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<ofan> hamo_: 你能見他？
<hamo_> ofan 啥？
<ofan> hamo_: hamo | roylez_ 艳红最近心里烦躁不安呢..
<imadper> ofan: 他们说不定是好基友呢...
<hamo_> ofan 能，不过谁没事跑去就为见他一面
<ofan> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_5d90e82f0101atzr.html
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 对博士学位说永别_王垠_新浪博客
<ofan> 貌似這貨又退學了
<ofan> hamo_: 哦 可以要求加薪啊
<hamo_> ofan 我更关心这货最后去哪
<ofan> hamo_: 這貨去過google，然後覺得google容不下他
<hamo_> ofan 不过人家在google真做出东西来了，不服不行
<ofan> hamo_: 什麼東西？
<hamo_> ofan 他之前有篇文章写过，他实习的mentor说这是mentor20年来见过的最牛的项目
<ofan> hamo_: 那個python解釋器？
<hamo_> ofan 嗯
<jlzhang> hi
<kk> jlzhang, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<ofan> hamo 貌似沒說20年來最牛，而且parser不是他自己寫的，只是處理現成的AST
<imadper> ofan: scheme解释器, 用啥好?
<maucat> 早起的鸟儿有虫吃
<panda-z> 早起的虫儿被鸟吃:-D
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 使用str的源更新 总是回到登陆密码提示窗口 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386537 前天使用骨头源升级 12.10 现在只能看到密码提示窗口 但是进入 客人会话 正常 非常奇怪的问题 感觉那个包 误删 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 masonliu — 2012-09-09 10:23
<archl> freeflying:  我想做个幸福的吃货。
<archl> 真的没人。
<archl> freeflying:  你也没来。。。
<minus2731> hi all
<kk> minus2731, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<zhpeng> 。。。。。。。。。
<zhpeng> 周日还在苦逼的听课的表示压力很大
<minus2731> 捏捏
<freeflying> archl: 你请客?
<minus2731> 有腐败？
<archl> freeflying: 都过去了
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 在Ubuntu下进行C编程遇到的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386542 首先。先看我的源代码 // 5.c #include <stdio.h> int main() { int x[10]; printf("\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n请输入10个数字:"); for(int i=0;i<10;i++) { scanf("%d",&x[i]); } int a=x[0]; int t=1; for(;;t++) { if(x[t]<x[t-1]) { a=x[t-1]; x[t-1]=x[t]; x[t]=a; …
<Pwnna> wait
<Pwnna> what
<freeflying> minus2731: 你咋又来 irc了呢
<minus2731> freeflying: 玩儿
<minus2731> 去年一年有线网卡坏了，没怎么上过网
<freeflying> 这年头还用有线网卡?
<cfy> imadper: '么么搭'是啥意思?
<minus2731> freeflying: 我这回运气更背，换了新电脑，摊上了broadcom网卡
<minus2731> freeflying: 学校宿舍，又没弄路由
<freeflying> minus2731: 你啥学校啊,连个路由都没
<ofan> imadper: 不就是官方的？
<minus2731> 是单人宿舍，跟MM住，有一根网线，固定mac
<minus2731> 本来该买个路由的，偷懒了
<imadper> cfy: 亲你呢吧?
<ltscn> microcai, 好宿舍啊
<ofan> minus2731: 跟mm住？
<cfy> imadper: 果然是大湿
<imadper> ofan: chez scheme
<imadper> cfy: 难道是粤语: 没问题的意思
<cfy> imadper: 应该是这个
<imadper> cfy: 发音是: mo men tai
<imadper> of
<imadper> ofan: 现在在用这个
<ofan> imadper: 哦
<cfy> imadper: .... 这么说的话,我也能听懂
<piggybox> imadper: 没问题的意思？
<imadper> piggybox: 我猜的... 我不知道么么达什么意思...
<imadper> ofan: scheme有官方的?
<imadper> cfy: ... 屁....
<imadper> cfy: 你去下载个粤语电影, 不要字幕. 你给我听一个
<ofan> cfy: 所以他跟你說‘么么搭’你也要回‘么么搭’，就是他要親親，你說沒問題
<imadper> cfy: pao gai  cc ofan
<imadper> cfy: 你应该去iu...
<microcai> ltscn: 发错了吧
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<jusss> wakaka,我看到kk后面发的那两个是啥字了，是11点
<ltscn> microcai, 哦，是发错了，不好意思～
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<minus2731> test
<kk> minus2731, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<minus2731> 我是㍥
<jusss> minus2731: 。。。你在国外？
<minus2731> jusss: 没~ 我是说我是一个13点...
<jusss> minus2731: 13点时啥
<minus2731> 傻B这类的意思
<cfy> imadper: ..... gaoji cc ofan
<imadper> cfy: 啥?
<ofan> 誰用過藍牙耳機
<cfy> imadper: 回复你上次说的..
<imadper> cfy: 这你都能听懂?
<cfy> imadper: 没听懂......
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 那就对了...
<imadper> cfy: 粤语粗口.
<cfy> imadper: 大湿乃只会粗口...
<imadper> cfy: 不过这个你能听懂:  hou sei lei
<imadper> cfy: 屁, 我还会点儿别的...
<cfy> imadper: 壕犀利?
<imadper> cfy: 而且, 我能听懂别人说的
<imadper> cfy: 恩
<roylez_> cfy: sei po gai
<imadper> cfy: 以前语音+dota的时候常说...
<imadper> roylez_: 主席... 这你都会....
<cfy> roylez_: 主席万岁?
<cfy> imadper: 啥意思?
<imadper> cfy: 死混球/死混蛋 类似吧
<roylez_> imadper: bei chin
<imadper> roylez_: .....
<dwjie> ...................................
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • U盘分区表坏掉了，不能用了，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386544 1.png 不会弄啊 怎么才能用啊，大神帮忙~~~~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 秦若楠 — 2012-09-09 11:39
<kingheaven> 周末没人?
<archl> 有问题。
<archl> git add
<stardiviner> archl: 你都用上git了啊
<archl> stardiviner:  。
<archl> stardiviner: 我知道我很笨。
<stardiviner> archl: 额, 不是说你笨. 你咋这么理解呢
<archl> stardiviner:  用的这么晚。
<stardiviner> archl: 我以为你是主设计, 应该接触不到git的呀
<archl> stardiviner: 需要的，无数设计的都用。
<stardiviner> archl: 确实, git在哪里都能用
<archl> stardiviner: 不过我现在是想要用 openshift
<stardiviner> archl: openshift ? 你用它干什么?
<archl> stardiviner: 做个dokuwiki。
<archl> stardiviner: 需要一个网站了-
<stardiviner> archl: 然后呢?
<archl> stardiviner: 还不到然后的地步哦。
<stardiviner> archl: 那就建呗, 上面不是free的么?
<stardiviner> archl: 建好了就知道想要放啥了
<archl> stardiviner:  碰到 git的问题：就是 ssh 进去之后无法 git add，简单说，我不会让openshift的git和本地的同步。
<imadper> archl: git status
<archl> stardiviner: 因为可以web界面管理。但是我又不想全都ssh进去修改主题之类的。
<imadper> archl: 啥状态?
<stardiviner> git 无法add? 怎么会呢? 难道有conflict?
<archl> imadper: # On branch master nothing to commit (working directory clean)
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 弱爆席...
<imadper> archl: 你没有改动吧...
<stardiviner> archl: 都没东西啊
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 农药蛤蟆
<imadper> archl: 你要有改动, 然后 git add yourfile
<stardiviner> archl: 你ls下?
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 额...为啥又成了农药蛤蟆了...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 吃多药的蛤蟆
<archl> imadper:  stardiviner我是本地的git，没有东西，只是说这个，然后 ssh 进 openshift的，运行 git status，出现 fatal: This operation must be run in a work tree
<archl> 关键是 openshift的介绍很乱。
<imadper> archl: git init...
<stardiviner> 药蛤蟆? (那种浸泡在玻璃瓶里的....样本...)
<roylez_> stardiviner: 农药
<hamo_notail> stardiviner: ...
<imadper> archl: 鄙公司, 最渣的就是文档..
<archl> imadper: 额，里面不是默认有 git 么。
<archl> imadper:  要不我怎么复制出来的。。。
<imadper> archl: 你说开屎? 那东西我没用过...
<stardiviner> archl: 你ssh进去后, 没在git的目录里吧?
<hamo_notail> imadper: 你来度度就知道贵公司的文档还是可以看的...
<imadper> hamo_notail: 国内的公司, 文档绝对都是渣!
<archl> stardiviner: 当然不是，我找的 ～/git/dokuwiki.git
<namoamitabuddha> 校園網 IPv6 如何訪問 IPv4?
<archl> imadper: 你要知道，文档不渣，怎么卖服务！！！
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 评论提醒搞完了？
<roylez_> hamo_notail: .
<roylez_> hamo_notail: view还差点
<stardiviner> archl: 搞不懂, 自己慢慢纠结吧, 看文档了, 只能
<hamo_notail> roylez_: gaoji糕手
<imadper> archl: 入门文档要全, 不然谁用? 没人用怎么卖服务? 高端问题才卖服务...
<archl> imadper: 难道入门文档只给可能付款的家伙用。
<dwjie> 你妹， 刚刚系统死机了，
 * archl 可能不会付款
<archl> dwjie: 死桌面很可能
<archl> dwjie: 特别是 ati/nvidia显卡的
<imadper> archl: 开屎还收费呀?
<dwjie> archl, 主板集成 ati 显卡
<imadper> archl: 不知道, openshift是hss那组在搞, 我不了解...
<dwjie> archl, 系统是ubuntu 12.04.1
<archl> dwjie: 没在 ati机器上用过 ubuntu
<piggybox> redhat没自己datacenter么？openshift还在用ec2
<imadper> piggybox: 鄙公司穷....
<imadper> piggybox: 穷到没有datacenter
<hamo_notail> imadper: 乃们软件公司搞毛datacenter
<dwjie> nnd
<dwjie> 不稳定
<piggybox> 不过heroku也在用ec2
<imadper> hamo_notail: 有钱就搞一个了
<imadper> hamo_notail: 何必买ec2...
<imadper> hamo_notail: 钱都给amazon挣去了...
<piggybox> hamo_notail: 微软不也搞了data center
<hamo_notail> imadper: 买ec2短期投入比建一个datacenter便宜多了...
<mayli> piggybox: heroku是什么意思？英雄酷？我指的是这个是不是日本人想出来的域名啊
<hamo_notail> piggybox: 帽帽就是个云投机者
<imadper> hamo_notail: 你也知道是短期呀...
<imadper> piggybox: 微软才不是软件公司...
<piggybox> mayli:  可能吧
<archl> heroku可能是中国人搞的吧。1
<archl> 买啥域名好啊。
<piggybox> heroku里很多产品也用日文命名
<imadper> archl: 果断 .com的
<archl> 我想的话就是 archl.info 或者 jiero.info
<archl> 讨厌 .com
<archl> 默认的不进任何 .com
<piggybox> google.com也不去？
<imadper> archl: 考虑所罗门群岛的顶级域名吧~  cc hamo_notail roylez_
<roylez_> imadper: 啥？
<mayli> piggybox: 进=buy
<imadper> roylez_: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001UEUHCG/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=joyo0102-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B001UEUHCG
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Amazon.com: Mindflex Game: Toys & Games
<hamo_notail> imadper: 所罗门群岛？啥后缀？
<imadper> hamo_notail: sb
<hamo_notail> imadper: ...
<imadper> hamo_notail: 你可以申请一个  hamo.is.sb
<hamo_notail> imadper: 滚粗！
<imadper> ham
<roylez_> imadper: 几个月前刚卖掉一个mindflex dual
<imadper> roylez_: 有钱席~
<imadper> hamo_notail: hamo, 我们注册 www.is.sb 域名. 然后提供服务, 比如我跟 cheerot有仇, 我就跟你买那个域名的二级域名: cheerot.is.sb, 里面放一些骂他的话~   蛤蛤~~ 保证赚!
<archl> imadper: 。。。
<hamo_notail> imadper: 你这个只能给中国人卖...
<imadper> hamo_notail: 就是给中国人!
<imadper> hamo_notail: 中国人不少了!
<archl> hamo_notail:  roylez 虽然我印象里 imadper就是个变态。。。现在已经变本加厉了。。。
<imadper> archl: 我要是申请了那个域名, 一定给你加上去~   :)
<hamo_notail> imadper: ...
<hamo_notail> imadper: 变态色大象。。
<namoamitabuddha> 有用校園網的麼？
<imadper> hamo_notail: 变性色蛤蟆
<archl> info 太贵了，还是 .org 吧。
<mayli> namoamitabuddha: me
<imadper> archl: 有免费的... .tk
<namoamitabuddha> mayli: IPv6 免費不？
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 免费
<mayli> namoamitabuddha: 是
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 学校里免费
<namoamitabuddha> mayli: 然後你如何上 IPv4 的？
<mayli> namoamitabuddha: ssh
<namoamitabuddha> mayli: ...
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 12.04 air 无法安装 请求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386546 Code: du@du-Satellite-A505:~$ sudo chmod +x AdobeAIRInstaller.bin [sudo] password for du: chmod: 无法访问"AdobeAIRInstaller.bin": 没有那个文件或目录 du@du-Satellite-A505:~$ cd du@du-Satellite-A505:~$ cd /home/du/下载 du@du-Satellite-A505:~/ …
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 你是不？
<hamo_notail> imadper: 我觉得你这个想法不错哟...去看看is.sb被注册了没...
<archl> imadper: 那我就用了
<archl> imadper: 先用着。谢啦
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 我啥是不是?
<imadper> archl: 不用客气...
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: ipv6
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 在学校是, 现在在家
<archl> imadper: imadper.sb = imadper sweet bait
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 然後你如何上 ipv4
<archl> imadder= im adder = im adper
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 我们学校30块钱一个月... 共享15g电信, 我就交钱了
<imadper> ..... archl ....
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: ...
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 这么便宜, 还这么高速的网络... 不交钱合适吗?
 * hamo_notail 尼玛...sb没开放顶级域名...只能搞.com.sb
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 15G ..............
<imadper> hamo_notail: 有了, 开放了
<imadper> archl: 你看, 我的想法多好, hamo_notail 已经认同了
<archl> hamo_notail: 不可否认的bt
<hamo_notail> archl: 。。。
<hamo_notail> archl: 这个基情的时代就是玩bt
<imadper> hamo_notail: 据我多年经验来看, 越是一开始觉得这种想法变态的, 越会称为我们的大主顾~ 由此看来, 等我们注册下来之后, archl 肯定一连串买几十个二级域名
<mayli> imadper: 多少人共享？
<Router2> 再弄个.is.sob卖给老外吧
<archl> imadper: 。。。
<archl> imadper: 对自己名声有害的我还是不做了
<imadper> mayli: 谁知道~ 反正我下载经常上10mb
<imadper> archl: .... 期待你的180度态度回转
<mayli> imadper: 限带宽？流量？时长？
<imadper> mayli: no
<mayli> imadper: 从没卡过？
<imadper> mayli: 怎么可能?
<imadper> mayli: 我在家用电信也经常卡呀
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 图片的点击消失做好了...我去看看怎么搞右下角那里
<imadper> mayli: 反正我觉得够用了
<mayli> imadper: 那倒是很好，我这是20元4G流量…贵死
<imadper> mayli: 你们学校真黑....
<mayli> imadper: 教育网…
<imadper> mayli: 我觉得我们学校30一个月就够黑了...
<imadper> mayli: 我们出口是多个, 电信之外, 还有5g教育网吧...
<mayli> imadper: 地方不一样
<imadper> mayli: 反正我们学校的网速够用...
<archl> hamo_notail: 我真不想吃了。。。
<hamo_notail> imadper: 现在一般的教育网都有公网出口的...
<hamo_notail> archl: 午饭？
<archl> hamo_notail: 恩。
<hamo_notail> archl: 还饱着呢？
<imadper> hamo_notail: 但是很慢
<mayli> imadper: 天津的带宽太贵…学校的网络出口一般很容易跑满
<imadper> hamo_notail: 必须要有独立的电信出口, 才能让每个学生都能看youku
<hamo_notail> mayli: 天津的？哪个学校？
<archl> hamo_notail: 我小时候极度偏食，不想吃的就不想吃，于是用单一办法取得通行证-就是查资料找替代品，用大量的食物替代那些所谓的高级营养食品。。。
<imadper> mayli: 天津的贵? 广东的就不贵了? 怎么样也不能20块钱4g流量!
<mayli> hamo_notail: 南开
<imadper> mayli: 说白了就是学校黑心!
<imadper> mayli: 我们学校30块钱不限流量, 学校都不亏.
<imadper> mayli: 南开也算是个前二十的学校了, 怎么这方面这么不给力
<archl> hamo_notail: 今天，有瓜汤，有鸡腿，有鸡蛋，我快恶心死了。。。
<mayli> imadper: 不过天津带宽的确贵，而且放开流量限制后，网卡到爆
<dwjie> imadper, emacs 编译安装默认是图形界面的 ？
<imadper> dwjie: 编译? 干嘛要编译... 默认有图形界面
<dwjie> imadper, 直接 apititude 的 ？
<archl> 现在哪个软件安装是图形界面的？
<imadper> mayli: 天津的贵? 广州的就不贵? 再贵也不可能20rmb/4g!!!!
<hamo_notail> imadper: 广东有国际出口吧？
<imadper> dwjie: 我不用那东西, 那是给ubuntuer用的
<hamo_notail> imadper: 你用apt-get?
<imadper> hamo_notail: 不知道... 我只知道, 我们的教育网很渣, 是走的北方过来的
<archl> imadper: 澳大利亚 $40 包月给你 8g
<imadper> hamo_notail: ...... apt你妹...
<hamo_notail> imadper: 教育网的交换节点都在北京...这个没办法..
<imadper> archl: ...
<hamo_notail> imadper: 你是arch党？
<imadper> hamo_notail: 恩
<imadper> archl: 你是富二代, 不在乎这点儿网费
<mayli> imadper: 广州明显带宽便宜，从移动就能看出来
<imadper> mayli: 你们学校比个人用户拉adsl还贵, 这跟带宽便宜不便宜没关系
<imadper> mayli: 广东的通信业务是便宜, 但是不逆天.
<archl> mayli: 美丽
 * imadper 现在都羡慕广东的五人省内免费打...
<dwjie> 还是直接安装了， 编译有点麻烦。。
<hamo_notail> imadper: 哪五省？有香港不？
<mayli> imadper: 这就已经逆天了
<imadper> hamo_notail: 五人!!省内!!!
<mayli> archl: 爱人吃了
<imadper> hamo_notail: 什么五省! 你那么凸的眼睛, 看的到底是啥!
<hamo_notail> imadper: 我以为五省那...
<archl> hamo_notail: 。。。
<imadper> mayli: ....
<hamo_notail> imadper: 那没啥...
<imadper> roylez_: 尾席, 你是专家... 有没有研究过 蛤蟆的眼睛构造? 为啥那么凸, 还是什么都看不清....
<imadper> 早, eexpress 神
<roylez_> imadper: 它只能看到动了的，你给它gif，它就看到了，jpg，无视了
<imadper> roylez_: 哦. 对!   还是主席有研究!!  gaoji!!!
<roylez_> imadper: 你这卖2级域名的想法不错
 * hamo_notail 践踏你们俩！ roylez_  imadper 
<imadper> roylez_: 谢谢!~
<imadper> roylez_: 二级域名, 5块钱一个. 顺便和百度合作, 把这个搜索结果放到首页上面...
<roylez_> imadper: 5块太少了，50起码
<imadper> roylez_: 一搜 hamo, 出来的都是 hamo.xx.xx 哈哈~
<roylez_> imadper: 好歹是100个5毛
<imadper> roylez_: 域名便宜, 然后排名那个单独收费
 * hamo_notail 额..http://baidu.com.sb/
<imadper> hamo_notail: ......................................................
<kingheaven> 原来Atlassian有这么多好东西... http://www.atlassian.com/download/
<kk> kingheaven ⇪ t: Download Developer Software - JIRA, Confluence, GreenHopper | Atlassian
<imadper> hamo_notail: www.google.sb
<imadper> hamo_notail: 这个打不开....
<hamo_notail> imadper: http://www.google.com.sb/
<kk> hamo_notail ⇪ ti: Google
<imadper> hamo_notail: 恩, 所罗门群岛....
<imadper> hamo_notail: 虽然我不知道b怎么来的
<hamo_notail> imadper: google没必要抢这个域名...老外又不知道sb什么意思...
<hamo_notail> imadper: 百度这个就太...
<imadper> hamo_notail: 到时候抢is.sb去
<hamo_notail> imadper: 已经开放了？
<imadper> hamo_notail: 我记得是.
<hamo_notail> imadper: 为啥找不到注册地方
<imadper> hamo_notail: 我去找~
<dwjie> 也能打开。。。晕啊。
<imadper> hamo_notail: www.sbnic.net.sb
<imadper> hamo_notail: 看来是还没开放
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 有没那位有配适ARM设备的经验 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386549 我有个设备想跑Linux ，呼叫支持哦 可以大概给我一个项目需要的工时之类的 我外包大概有一个费用的概念。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lelel — 2012-09-09 13:16
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕刚起？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: .
<archl> 挨打，
<archl> adam8157 还没开溜
<archl> adam8157 周末的票难买
<adam8157> archl: 从车站回来了?
<archl> adam8157 学会做蛋挞给hamo吃
<archl> adam8157 没。
<adam8157> archl: wow
<archl> adam8157 让你学
<adam8157> archl: 扯
<imadper> 略基
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 多撸没更新啊
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 额...忙码字呢...
<archl> adam8157 你去更新啊
<adam8157> archl: 我是吸血用户
<adam8157> archl: 票买到几号的
<archl> adam8157 。。。说实话你们真不能吃。。。我以前吃自助餐，都是第一个结束的
<archl> adam8157 是10号的
<adam8157> archl: 拜罗姐!!  cc hamo_notail
<qianchenzhumeng> 请问哪里能找到Anjuta的详细教程？
<archl> adam8157 以后学着，24小时不停吃水果。
 * hamo_notail 拜罗姐!!
<binker> 都在干嘛呢
<binker> 呵呵
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 相声不错...
<binker> 很久没上来了
<archl> binker: 宾客。
<binker> 想你们了
<binker> 上来看看
<archl> adam8157 hamo_notail 两个很默契。唱去吧。
<archl> binker:  才几天。
<binker> 呵呵两三天没有上来了
<archl> openshift 还是有很多东西没搞定的似乎。
<archl> dokuwiki本地设置好我可不会。
<binker> 最近这两天在弄个openssh
<binker> 在本地用ssh登录远程主机
<binker> 运行远程主机上的图形界面程序
<binker> 可以通过不同网络访问通过路由器上网的主机了
<binker> 需要在路由器上开启端口映射到远程主机上就可以了
<archl> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_5d90e82f0101atzr.html
<kk> archl,啥网址y 对博士学位说永别_王垠_新浪博客
<archl> 不错呢。
<archl> 读了3个博士
<archl> 都放弃了
<archl> 看样子呢。。。
<archl> 我该做的一定要做。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于ubuntu更换默认鼠标主题的简单教程 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386554 网上有一些关于更换鼠标主题的简单教程，比如将下载的鼠标主题压缩包解压后在终端移动到/usr/share/icons，并且也修改了default文件夹下的index.theme文件，但是重启后会发现有很多软件界面下 …
<adam8157> archl: 还是上不了twitter?
<adam8157> archl: 还是无法上t?
<mao> 怎么在shell里得到dell poweredge的串号
<adam8157> lshw
<mao> adam8157: thx
<dwjie> 。
<stardiviner> archl: 我终于用上Arch了, 安装新出的那个镜像
<archl> stardiviner:  哦
<stardiviner> archl: 你也加入?
<archl> stardiviner: 算了，暂时不了
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 请问网站下的tar。gz和 rpm 怎么安装java平台 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386561 请问网站下的tar。gz和 rpm 怎么安装java平台 统计信息: 发表于 由 云以外 — 2012-09-09 15:31
<cap_sensitive> kk: 跟我说句话？我测试一下 IRC 客户端
<cap_sensitive> kk: 作为机器人也太不友好了吧？
<Yushizi> kk: hi
<kk> cap_sensitive, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍧ 
<roylez_> adam8157: 你的gaoji黑毛呢？
 * tryit 请问python中如何使用struct解码以\0结尾的变长字符串？
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • LFS无法安装binutils-2.17，怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386565 完全按照《手把手教你如何建立自己的Linux系统（LFS速成手册）》上所做，在构建临时编译环境时，即第一次编译Binutils-2.17， 已经CC="gcc -B/usr/bin/" ../binutils-2.17/configure --prefix=/tools --disable- …
<hamo> roylez_ 基席！
<cap_sensitive>  /part
<M3aCu1pa> gentoo-cn
<M3aCu1pa> ubuntu-cn
<stardiviner> 有谁知道Arch上的Python包 "python" 是3 还是2?
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 3
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 2叫python2
<stardiviner> cleamoon: thanks
 * tryit 请问谁知道python中如何使用struct解码以\0结尾的变长字符串？
<M3aCu1pa> .
<tryit> M3aCu1pa, 知道吗？
<M3aCu1pa> 刚进来
<ofan> 市民被ATM机吞1万元谎称多吐钱 客服5分钟赶来
<cleamoon> 有人要入kindle fire hd吗？
<ofan> 沒有
<stardiviner> archl: Arch体会一, AUR安装软件也很蛋疼啊, 编译要很久, 比如python-pyside
<stardiviner> 最慢的是CMake, Building CXX object ....
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12 gedit中文输入 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386570 gedit的中文乱码已经解决，但是按ctrl+space 却无法弹出 ibus输入法， 有高手能帮忙解决吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kudoshinji — 2012-09-09 16:47
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: what's 二？
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: python3
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: python2
<ofan> http://fermi.diandian.com/post/2012-09-09/40038463826
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 重要通知！_黑暗中的舞者
<ltscn> ofan, 好厉害，怎么弄出来的
<ofan> ltscn: 多上微波罵共產黨就行了
<ofan> 微博*
<ltscn> ofan, 共产党技术好发达
<Router2> 只用twitter，还真没见过这种提示
<ofan> 直接監控你手機
<Jimmy> 电子产品用不得 都有监控  手机 电脑 现在连电视都有
<kk> 新 西北校区 • 学校终于改成用网页认证的方式了。。唉可以联网了。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386575 新疆大学的打酱油的路过。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 westkayak — 2012-09-09 17:48
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚吃饭回来
<alvin_rxg> 那手機是聯通定製手機吧？不然沒這後門大
<ofan> 360特工機
<alvin_rxg> 歡迎監視～   http://code.bulix.org/505c5o-82135?raw
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 爆你ssh
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 來吧來吧來吧來吧來吧來吧～～～
<alvin_rxg> awesome 的 wibar 用着功能太弱了，有啥別的推薦嗎？
<alvin_rxg> ubuntu 的 roxterm 是 1.22.2 ... =.= 怎麼搞的
<alvin_rxg> 哦，忘了， roxterm 進入 2.0 開始都是 gtk3 了。。
<alvin_rxg> gtk3 的老毛病呃…
<alvin_rxg> caleb- 什麼時候來呢？
<alvin_rxg> 有一個小 bug 讓忘放棄了 evilvte
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: adam8157_away: evilvte 的 bug 可以提交給你嗎？ github 有看到你的記錄
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 有我? 我咋不记得...
<alvin_rxg> ohoh..
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: 我看錯了…… 是 adaptee
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: .
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • zai kde xia,Akonadi/Nepomuk shi shi me cheng xu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386583 ru ti. 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2012-09-09 18:35
<oiu> da jia hao
<oiu> zai zhe r you mei you xianggang ren?
<hamo> roylez_ 呃，你还真会给我找事..
<alvin_rxg> 爲毛我的腳本沒動靜？
<hamo> alvin_rxg 啥？
<hamo> roylez_: 你屌爆了...
<adam8157> hamo: 这你都知道
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 我擦..你居然又在这个时候蹦粗来了...
<hamo> adam8157: 睡了一下午，累死我了...
<adam8157> hamo: 围观你俩
<adam8157> hamo: 喝酸奶, 吃巧克力, 看太空奥德赛
<hamo> adam8157: 那个2001太空漫游是不你下的？
<adam8157> hamo: .
<hamo> pityonline: 蛋疼...
<adam8157> hamo: ?
<hamo> adam8157: 发错了人..说你蛋疼呢..
<hamo> pityonline: ^^^
<adam8157> hamo: 我就看看嘛
<adam8157> hamo: nnnnd, 光纤都到我家门口了, 但联通还没过来给我进屋安装
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 笔记本用户可以尝试下Xubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386588 终于着到自己的大爱，先恭喜下自己 笔记本用户最头痛的问题莫过于散热问题了。 我的本本在ubuntu下CPU温度随便飙到60摄氏度是很正常的，风扇转个不停，心烦，尝试了Linux Mint，Kubuntu …
<hamo> adam8157: 你咋知道那是光纤？
<adam8157> hamo: 预留的线 头上有切口
<hamo> adam8157: 我决定再去看一遍2001太空漫游，然后好好睡一觉..
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 催眠效果无敌好
<adam8157> hamo: 就知道睡
<hamo> adam8157: 困...巨困...
<onlylove> 你直接拿光纤熔接器和光猫连上拉自己家里
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛滴
<hamo> adam8157:  同意，找个打火机给自己接光纤...
<hamo> roylez_: 你屌爆了...
<roylez_> hamo: 丫给我都弄好吧
 * adam8157 我得会
<hamo> roylez_: skype...
<roylez_> .
<cleamoon> hamo, 2001似乎票房还不错
 * adam8157 目击
<hamo> cleamoon: 看不进去...我看了三遍都是看一半就睡了...
<roylez_> adam8157: 光环呢？
<adam8157> roylez_: 不给
<roylez_> ...
<cleamoon> hamo, 内容还好，就是太慢了...
<adam8157> roylez_: http://img.qiushibaike.com/system/pictures/683/6836102/medium/app6836102.jpg 鲁豫有约
 * adam8157 2x-4x 观看中
<hamo> roylez_: 貌似skype还是有问题..
<hamo> roylez_: == a
<roylez_> hamo: 你妹..........
<adam8157> hamo: 弱爆了
<hamo> roylez_: linphone吧
<roylez_> hamo: ....
<roylez_> hamo: 我等了半天就等来了这个？
<adam8157> hamo: skype咋了?
<zlei> linux 3.0 驱动是不是有问题啊
<zlei> 我u盘和键盘都插在3.0上的话，往u盘里写数据，键盘就发疯了
<zlei> 鼠标插在3.0上的话鼠标也跳贞了
<\rs> roylez_: ruby 和 c++ 交互看什麼教程
<alvin_rxg> ubuntu, less with mouse-patched... 終於啊。。。
<alvin_rxg> lainme: 大姐，可以開個 less + mouse-patch 的 ppa 嗎？ :)
<roylez_> \rs: 不知道
<lainme> alvin_rxg: 这称呼……可以看下，哪个版本？
<alvin_rxg> lainme: 444, 我是參照 aur.archlinux 改的。
<alvin_rxg> 不過， less 的 mouse support 已經在他們的開發列表裏了。不知道啥時候官方就開始支持了。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: ext3怎么查看他的inode大小？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不知道, google去
<alvin_rxg> lainme: 嫩是博士，偶是學士在讀。輩分您比我高
<lainme> alvin_rxg: 好吧……
<alvin_rxg> :)
<hellwolf> 呵呵
<bluezd> jyfl987: dumpe2fs /dev/sdX
<\rs> 求 Programming Ruby 1.9 3rd edition pdf，或者有 csdn 帳號的：http://download.csdn.net/download/book_iike22/2827897
<kk> \rs ⇪ ti: Programming Ruby 1.9 3rd edition - 下载频道 - CSDN.NET
<alvin_rxg> \rs: 建議去 iask . sina 去找找
<jyfl987> bluezd: 别坑我
<alvin_rxg> \rs: csdn 弱爆了 :)   http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/search.php?key=Programming+Ruby+1.9&format=
<bluezd> jyfl987: dump ext2/ext3/ext4 filesystem information ......
<\rs> alvin_rxg: thx 看上去是個盜版集散地
<alvin_rxg> \rs: 是的呀。 \b 推薦的哦
<MeaCulpa> .
<stardiviner> System crashed again .... stop response, just force power off .... shit
<zlei> linux 桌面下如何用html5写程序
<mayli> zlei: vim
<damhyojung> ´ó¼ÒºÃ
<kk> damhyojung say: 大家好 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<zlei> mayli: 呃
<zlei> 我不是问编辑器
<zlei> gno是不是有个什么东西能把网页包装成本地应用
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • [分享]完全用Network-manager进行ADSL链接 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386594 也许是报应，上次我说完adsl新手应该有新手的思路，自己就挨折腾了，特别拿上来和大家分享…… 如果网络内只有一个ISP(绝大多数都是这样)……千万不要手贱去设置「服务」，就是红色圈 …
<regist> yes
<tal> ´ó¼ÒºÃ
<kk> tal say: 大家好 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<tal> hi
<kk> tal, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<wzssyqa> zlei: gnome 的那个浏览器直接支持
<adam8157> hamo_js: 真催眠
<hamo_js> adam8157: 你果然在看2001
<adam8157> hamo_js: 原来你是做外设的  http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/205031.htm   cc roylez_
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y Hama推出生态竹子键盘鼠标_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
 * hamo_js ...
<hamo_js> adam8157: 我原来看这个片，效果就是一听到蓝色多瑙河就困...
<hamo_js> adam8157: 你连续看3天，也这效果..
<adam8157> hamo_js: 里面人呼吸的声音 跟睡着的感觉很像
<hamo_js> adam8157: 这就是一个治失眠的电影，伪装成科幻
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Geany保存文件时，提示没有权限，请问该如何设置？谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386596 [img]/home/mll/图片/geany_savefile_error.png[/img] 统计信息: 发表于 由 mll — 2012-09-09 20:38
<alvin_rxg> 「 I'm not Muslim, I'm not Christian, I have no religion, I'm just humane.....what are you? 」
<roylez_> hamo_js: 送个键盘给我啊
<hamo_js> roylez_: ...
<hamo_js> roylez_: 壕莫装
<\rs> adam8157: http://www.vpser.net/ten-dollars-vps 哪些好
<kk> \rs,啥网址y 10美元以下VPS - VPS侦探
<hamo_js> roylez_: 拉吧...试试效果
<hamo_js> roylez_: 肉测一下
<hamo_js> roylez_: 哥去看2001太空漫游了...
<roylez_> hamo_js: .........
<hamo_js> \rs: 自己用的话，建议搞个云平台就行了...
<hamo_js> \rs: OpenShit就不错..也能跑nodejs
<\rs> hamo_js: 怎麼說
<hamo_js> \rs: vps还得自己折腾系统，安装软件，配置什么的，不如云平台来的简单方便...
<hamo_js> adam8157: 跟乃们HSS的人要分成去啊...哥给你们做广告了..
<hamo_js> adam8157: 已然睡着了？
<Freebuilder> 洗澡睡觉！
 * hamo_js 小灰兔和小白兔帮老山羊收白菜。收完了，老山羊把一车白菜送给了它们。小灰兔高兴的说谢谢。小白兔却说：我不要白菜，你给我一些种子吧。老山羊笑着说：好。你把邮箱留给我… 
 * hamo_js 我的三观啊！
<hamo_js> roylez_: 测好了就上服务器吧...
<cherrot> hamo_js, 啥三观？
<hamo_js> roylez_: 你负责做migrate...
<cherrot> hamo_js, 你也奸商了啊
<roylez_> hamo_js: 几个按钮，有问题
<hamo_js> cherrot: 这是javascript...
<hamo_js> roylez_: pm
<Freebuilder> 回望人生，竟然发现，我还从未装过盗版的 Win7
<cherrot> archl, 有高速机房一个  4条电信直连线路 ，有人找我求合租 你有兴趣否？
<hamo_js> adam8157: 看来你果断是睡着了...
<archl> cherrot:  什么样的呢。
<cherrot> archl, 貌似是VPS一枚
<archl> cherrot合租的话还是麻烦。算了。。。
<cherrot> archl, lol
<archl> cherrot: 我是这么觉得。
<archl> cherr
<archl> cherrot: 你知道我不懂。
<cherrot> archl, 嗯哪  不过估计价格不便宜
<archl> cherrot:  今天 #openshift 里，有人告诉我文档没写完。
<cherrot> archl, openshift的文档？ 的确不完善啊
<cherrot> archl, 因为他们公司里的人都游泳去了  你懂得 lol
<archl> cherrot: 然后我觉得真的不可思议啊。已经上线 1年多了吧。
<archl> cherrot: 写文档的现在真少。。。
<cherrot> archl, :D 看文档的也少嘛  用openshift的需要看文档的也不是太多吧
<cherrot> archl, 而且伸手党太多，更喜欢直接抛个问题等待好心人
<archl> cherrot: 像我这样基本都不熟悉的完全就不用了。
<archl> cherrot: 他们不能理解我竟然用web界面设置dokuwiki
<archl> cherrot: 这让我很不能理解
<cherrot> archl, :D 如果你说用web界面设置wordpress 那他们肯定理解
<archl> cherrot: 那样设置了，也没法拖回本地 git
<roylez_> hamo_js: 我给你带个帽子，你把蛋蛋给踢了
<cherrot> archl, 这个很愁人哎..
<roylez_> hamo_js: 悲催了，vpn密码过期鸟...
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 我怎么这么倒霉阿，大家帮帮忙apt-get用不了了，怎么搞都不行阿！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386598 听说ubuntu使用root权限安装下载软件只能用一个权限，不然就会提示E: 无法打开锁文件 /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open，我也是提示了这个，然后按照网上的方法rm -r /var/lib/dpk …
<adam8157> \rs: 人生没用过vps
<adam8157> hamo_js: 差点
<cherrot> adam8157, 回来的真是时候。。。
<archl> adam8157 当。狂喝红帽的牛奶
<archl> adam8157 加入大枣
<adam8157> archl: ...
<archl> adam8157 多吃多吃
<archl> adam8157 帮我长肉
<adam8157> archl: 你, 很难长肉
<archl> adam8157 难道自动化均衡调节饮食是朝向掉肉方向？
<archl> adam8157  将100g大米、50g蒸熟大枣 同煮成粥带到公司，微波炉加热后，然后再加入半升 牛奶，烧开，吃
<adam8157> archl: ...
<archl> adam8157 有效利用资源，不浪费
<wusj> hello
<wusj> world
<kk> wusj, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<cfy> 进来就lag2.....
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<cfy> imadper: 大湿好
<cfy> hamo_js: hamo_奸商?
<roylez_> cfy: 榨菜好
<cfy> roylez_: 肚子好饿阿,主席
<wusj> 不是吧
<cfy> ofan: 风扇好
<wusj> 谁是主席？
<wusj> 谁是大师？
<cfy> \rs: 马甲哥好
<roylez_> cfy: 吃你自己头发
<cfy> roylez_: 头发有啥好吃的?再说我头发短
<cfy> roylez_: 渣渣
<wusj> 。。。
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<archl> cfy: 头发短，可以烧成好看的头型
<cfy> archl: gaoji,罗杰好
<archl> roylez_ 席子，给照片吧。
<roylez_> archl: 渣子，一边凉快去
<archl> roylez_ 渣滓已经足够凉了额，需要热度
<roylez_> archl: 闲得慌就给我去我的网站灌水
<archl> roylez_ 照片来吧
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 主席你不想试试 weechat 么？
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 试过，失望
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 为啥？
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 各种毛病
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 不想回头再看了
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
 * archl 现在竟然可以熟悉 empathy了。empathy的irc。。。感觉自己堕落更多了。
<roylez_> archl: 鄙视用gnome的渣渣
 * archl 从来都选择性无视。
 * cap_sensitive 战斗力只有 5 的渣渣
<archl> roylez_ 乐乐席
<hamo_js> roylez_: 求帽子
<roylez_> hamo_js: ==
<hamo_js> adam8157: 我要不是去洗个澡，估计已然睡着了..
<roylez> hamo_js: 踢蛋蛋么
<hamo_js> roylez: .
<hamo_js> adam8157: 别怪我，主席的话不敢违抗啊
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> hamo_js: 那是你的话...
<hamo_js> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> roylez_: 蓉蓉不让我给你力量
<hamo_js> adam8157: 好蛋
<roylez_> adam8157: 蓉蓉... 很久不见了
<adam8157> roylez_: 忙着和悦姐耍朋友
<hamo_js> adam8157: 不是我啊..
<adam8157> roylez_: 蓉蓉的眉毛连到一起了, 我见面就问"他们什么时候在一起的?"  哈哈哈
<roylez_> adam8157: ...一字眉？
<archl> roylez_ 我证实是真的
<cherrot_> archl, 疼叫兽玉照？
<adam8157> roylez_: 脸上毛比较多, 稍微连了一点点
<archl> cherrot_: 我没有找啊
<archl> cherrot_: hamo有
<cherrot_> archl, 昨天加班12个小时……
<archl> cherrot_: 。。。
<hamo_js> cherrot_: 贵企鹅还加班？
<adam8157> archl: 你还上不了t?
 * hamo_js 求主席欲照！
<archl> adam8157 去不了
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<adam8157> roylez_: 默契 嗯嗯
<archl> adam8157 facebook和twitter和都不行
<archl> google plus之类的
<adam8157> archl: 那为啥youtube行?
<archl> 但是 youtube看看很随便
<adam8157> archl: goagent吧 少年 国内必备
<archl> adam8157 youtube看真的和sohu视频一样快
<hamo_js> adam8157: 坏蛋！
<adam8157> hamo_js: 你果然是小受
<archl> adam8157 是 cherrot 给我搞的 goagent
<cherrot_> hamo_js, 加班哦  不过比起你们是小巫见大巫
<archl> adam8157 hamo_js 你们很亲密
<adam8157> archl: 然后开代理上不了twitter?
<archl> adam8157 hamo_js 我眼里
<hamo_js> adam8157: 你看着办
<cherrot_> archl, 我的 goagent 不应该有问题的呀
<adam8157> archl: 我擦嘞
<hamo_js> cherrot_: 我们不加班的..
<cherrot_> hamo_js, 看来部门和部门之间差距很大……
<archl> adam8157 是的开代理也上不去
<adam8157> cherrot_: 赶紧给罗姐修好
<archl> adam8157 。。。
<hamo_js> cherrot_: 我们又没有线上服务要搞...谁愿意加班...
<adam8157> archl: dns改用 8.8.8.8 和 8.8.4.4
<cherrot_> archl, 具体啥情况啊？  只有个别网站上不去？
<adam8157> archl: 应该就会好了
<hamo_js> adam8157: 会被污染的
<hamo_js> archl: 建议打开ssh解析dns
<hamo_js> archl: 或者干脆写host算了
<roylez_> adam8157: 卧槽，你看看这国外打折的 http://www.letsebuy.com/thread-434079-1-1.html
<ofan> 用opendns
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 洒泪亏本一折转让阿玛尼女装西服 - 原价转让区(想获利者勿发) - 海外E购 - Powered by Discuz!
<cherrot_> hamo_js, 8888足以应付了其实
<archl> dns 怎么改。。。
<cherrot_> archl, https://smarthosts.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/hosts
<hamo_js> roylez_: 海购壕
<roylez_> 就知道某个菜鸟不知道怎么改dns
<cherrot_> archl, 你不是gnome么  直接在network-manager中改呗
<hamo_js> archl: 把色獏发给你这个放/etc/hosts
<cherrot_> hamo_js, ！！！奸商蛤蟆
<ofan> archl: 你來的比我早，到現在不會改dns??!!
<adam8157> roylez_: 你... 在... 看... 女... 装.... cc hamo_js
<ofan> adam8157: 說明人家有老婆了
<cherrot_> roylez_, wow 这口味。。
<archl> ofan: 因为从来没改过
<adam8157> archl: 最简单就是network-manager里改成8888 8844
<ofan> archl: 白混了
<archl> cherrot_: 在哪里？就是 DHCP 改成 address only
<roylez_> adam8157: 我只是去围观下这个人买的衣服有多贵
<roylez_> adam8157: 想不到阿玛尼的衣服还有人海购的
<hamo_js> roylez_: 海购不便宜？
<adam8157> roylez_: 为啥没有?
<cherrot_> archl, 然后不就可以改 dns server了
<roylez_> adam8157: 看原价是不会有了。原价1000刀呢
<roylez_> adam8157: 不过打折之后200刀，应该还是会有人上的
<hamo_js> roylez_: 这折打的也太恨了...
<adam8157> roylez_: 你那个震动的东西到了么?
<roylez_> adam8157: 没
<hamo_js> adam8157: 星级漫游里的机器人叫HAL...
<roylez_> adam8157: 振你妹
<adam8157> roylez_: 哈哈
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.letsebuy.com/thread-425736-1-1.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【BROOKS】Addiction 9 步伐调整型终极护脚跑鞋40码 - 原价转让区(想获利者勿发) - 海外E购 - Powered by Discuz!
 * hamo_js 震动的东西...
<adam8157> hamo_js: 硬件中间层
<roylez_> adam8157: 这鞋子丑的一比
<Freebuilder> 分明没有恋爱，症状缺如失恋。奈何？
<adam8157> roylez_: 穿上应该还行
<hamo_js> Freebuilder: 左手受伤了吧...
<Freebuilder> hamo_js, 你怎么知道的？今天修车，的确不小心弄伤了左手。
<adam8157> ...
<jusss> hamo_js: js==奸商？
<adam8157> jusss: 就是
<adam8157> jusss: 巨傻
<adam8157> jusss: 技师
<bluezd> 教授
<adam8157> 鸡屎
<adam8157> hamo_js: ^^
<cleamoon> 绝色
 * hamo_js 尼玛...
<ofan> 菊傷
 * hamo_js 卧槽！
<adam8157> hamo_js: 技师呢你
<ofan> hamo_js: 還是我懂你
<cleamoon> 鸡碎
<adam8157> 极深
<cleamoon> 金丝
<cleamoon> 军嫂
<ofan> 菊爽
<cleamoon> 僵死
<cleamoon> 挤死
<roylez_> adam8157 cleamoon ofan 你们都是好同志啊
<cleamoon> 劫色
<hamo_lol> adam8157: 今天办坏事了...
<ofan> 蛤蟆菊傷
<adam8157> 金三
<adam8157> hamo_lol: huh?
<roylez_> hamo_lol: 棍洞棍？
<hamo_lol> adam8157: 中午手机扔兜里忘锁屏了，不小心给你boss打了个电话，我都不知道...刚才boss回过来了...我这个尴尬啊...
 * hamo_lol 我嚓...你们这群人...还让不让我起名字了！
<adam8157> hamo_lol: hoho
<hamo_none> adam8157: 额...
<hamo_none> adam8157: kexin姐人太好了...
<adam8157> hamo_none: 然后呢
<hamo_none> adam8157: 真是觉得kexin姐人太好了...
<hamo_none> adam8157: 哪那么多然后...
<roylez_> adam8157: https://github.com/milkbikis/dotfiles-mac#bash
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* milkbikis/dotfiles-mac · GitHub (@ github.com)
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 人机一体
<roylez_> adam8157: 纯粹是给mac用户用的，Linux下的字体太难受了
<adam8157> roylez_: 呃 gaoji啊
 * hamo_none 人基一体？
<jusss> roylez_: ä½ mac?
<roylez_> jusss: linux
<jusss> roylez_: 啥发行版？
<roylez_> arch
<cherrot> 各种掉线
<hamo_none> adam8157: 额...我又觉得不好意思了...
<adam8157> hamo_none: =,=
<hamo_none> cherrot: 你还在公司？企鹅的网这么差...
<cherrot> hamo_none, 你没jj了？ why none?
 * hamo_none ...
<cherrot> hamo_none, 在家网也差  真要命。。
<jusss> roylez_: 普罗米修斯看了没
<hamo_none> cherrot: no makbook air
<roylez_> jusss: 打算周二看
<jusss> roylez_: 电影院？
<roylez_> .
 * jusss 还没在电影院看过电影。。。
<jusss> 今天用扣扣玩了会dnf
<adam8157> archl: 恭喜
<archl> adam8157 重启了。。。
<cherrot> archl, ...
<archl> 不会关闭网络
<adam8157> archl: hosts和dns分别是什么状态?
<archl> 重启网络服务不懂
<adam8157> archl: 现在
<archl> adam8157 DNS ： 202.106.195.68
<archl> hosts 大概是那个从 google code上取下的
<cherrot> archl, 不是让你改成 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4么
<archl> cherrot: 改了就完全无法上网了
<adam8157> archl: 总之, hosts默认, dns用8, 开goagent就好了
<ofan> ...
<cherrot> archl, 汗  你ping不到 8.8.8.8？
 * adam8157 锻炼去了, cherrot 赶紧给修好
<ofan> google dns不好用
<jusss> ofan: chrome能不能设置让书签倒着排
<cherrot> adam8157, 好滴
<ofan> jusss: 問google
<archl> cherrot: 说对了
<cherrot> archl, ping 8.8.8.8 没响应？
<jusss> ofan: 就是让最近加的显示在最上面
<archl> cherrot:  没有
<cherrot> archl, 奇葩网络啊！ 竟然吧8888封了
<archl> cherrot:  :我打错了
<archl> cherrot: 。。。
<archl> 没封。
<alvin_rxg> ubuntu -> su -> $PATH reset ??? not read .bash_profile ?
<cherrot> archl, ....那是什么情况？ 到底ping的到么？ ping 8.8.8.8
<archl> cherrot:   ping 8.8.8.4 没反映
<cherrot> archl, 8.8.8.8 或者 ping 8.8.4.4  和 8.8.8.4没关系
<archl> cherrot: 仍然。 twitter 不可用
<hamo_none> archl: 罗姐推id?
<archl> hamo_none:  好久没发 jieroarchl
<hamo_none> adam8157: 我觉得把前面的跳过去，后面的还是挺精彩的
 * archl 意外， facebook和google plus都没问题，就twitter不可用
<cherrot> archl, 8.8.8.8 ping 的通不……………………………………
<cherrot> archl, 先给个话。。。
<archl> cherrot:  通了，正用着
<adam8157> archl: twitter页面说啥
<archl> adam8157 额，到不了啊
<adam8157> archl: reset?
<archl> adam8157 ping 不到
<cherrot> archl, 你的hosts替换过了是吧？
<archl> cherrot:  换过了
<archl> 28 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 27215ms
<cherrot> archl, 那你先把hosts去掉 试试
<archl> cherrot: 去掉？就是删除？
<cherrot> archl, dig twitter.com 贴下结果？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Twitter (@ twitter.com)
<hamo_none> archl: ping 203.98.7.65 这个试试？
<cherrot> archl, 就是恢复到你粘贴hosts之前的状态
<jusss> cherrot: 让他直接修改/etc/resolv.conf不好吗
<jusss> cherrot: 然后nslookup下
<archl> cherrot: 无法，没备份
<archl> cherrot:  http://code.bulix.org/rbckju-82137
<cherrot> jusss, 这样和 dig 有什么区别吗？
<jusss> cherrot: 个人习惯。。。
<cherrot> jusss, 哦 :)
<jusss> cherrot: 因为win下有nslookup
<cherrot> archl, 奇怪 我正常访问twitter  也用Hosts 也用goagent
<adam8157> cherrot: 你给他一份普通hosts
<cherrot> archl, ping twitter.com 的 IP是什么？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Twitter (@ twitter.com)
<ofan> http://www.yihaomen.com/article/diary/166.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 在IBM做（外包）VENDOR的日子 - 一号门-快乐工作,快乐生活,记录青春消逝的岁月
<archl> cherrot: 每次都不同
<ofan> 18摸工资这么高，最低9000？
<archl> ofan:  小时 60rmb
<archl> ofan: 1分1
<ofan> archl: 啥
<archl> ofan:  1分种给 1人民币
<cherrot> archl, 那应该是没错的哦
<archl> ofan: 你要争取一份种 1美元
<cherrot> archl, 你的浏览器提示什么错误？ HTTPS错误吗
<archl> ofan:   $1/min
<archl> cherrot: 因为ping不到，浏览器应该不会提示吧
<jyfl987> archl: 回家了？
<archl> jyfl987:我离开帝度就不愁上twitter了
<cherrot> archl, 你Ping不到是因为你的ping没走代理
<cherrot> archl, 能得到IP就说明没啥问题了
<archl> cherrot:  哦。
<cherrot> archl, 浏览器给的是啥错误？
<jyfl987> archl: 你回白奥做什么活
<archl> cherrot:  等一下，很慢
<archl> jyfl987:  我不回澳大利亚
<jusss> 53th Grammy里面那个主持人用的是hp touchpad
<archl> cherrot:  一直 connecting
<archl> jusss:  那又如何。买便宜东西而已
<jyfl987> archl: 那你回哪？
<cherrot> archl, goagent里有错误日志么
<jusss> archl: 大陆没有那个便宜的东西
<archl> cherrot: 一点反映都没
<archl> jusss: 大陆只要便宜的东西
<archl> jusss: 选择性无视，
<cherrot> archl, goagent也没反应？
<jyfl987> archl: 回山东老家？
<cherrot> 你什么浏览器 怎么设置的代理？
<archl> jyfl987: 恩
<jyfl987> archl: 几年后你会后悔的
<ofan> jyfl987: 让他把你弄过去
<archl> cherrot: 就是firefox。仅仅Manual Proxy Conf 127.0.0.1   8087
<archl> ofan: 你搞他
<archl> ofan:  他要你
<archl> cherrot: 算了，等明天离开北京，就没问题了
<jyfl987> ofan: 我不想去白奥
<ofan> archl: 准备干嘛
<archl> ofan:  睡觉
<jyfl987> ofan: 我想去加国 或者回家也成
<jyfl987> ofan: 我是光脚 无所谓了 archl 从穿鞋变成光脚 这可就2了
<ofan> 加国不好
<ofan> archl: 跟谁睡
<archl> ofan: 自己
<archl> ofan: 不跟你
<ofan> 擦
<ofan> 看js去。。。
<archl> cherrot: 睡吧。谢啦。
<jyfl987> ofan: 你最近在搞毛？
<ofan> jyfl987: å­¦nodejs
<archl> ofan: openshit。。。
<jyfl987> ofan: 学了以后呢？
<archl> ofan:  能把 4个 openshift 当一个网站4个接口加速么
<ofan> jyfl987: 做个vpn
<ofan> 管理
<jyfl987> ofan:  前途不大
<ofan> openshit可以用ssh
<archl> ofan:  做前端赚钱
<ofan> jyfl987: 我乐意
<ofan> 本来想用py，学点新东西
<ofan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7yGXHQQlps&feature=related
<kk> ofan,啥网址y YouTube - Diaspora First Mission Preview
 * mayli 提问，git或mercurial，有没有可能实现这样一个功能：本地版本库只包含部分内容，然后把更改提交到远程服务器，服务器保存所有的文件，然后再把本地版本库最小化
<adam8157> mayli: submodule ?
<adam8157> mayli: git的
<mayli> adam8157: 我检查一下
<ofan> mayli: git都會保存一份完整的數據
<ofan> mayli: 如果你說工作目錄，可以新起一個空的Branch
<mayli> adam8157: 这个好像是以目录为管理单元，其实我的想法是每天都会生成log（新文件），然后把log提交到本地版本库，然后push到远程，这时候本地过去的日志是安全且没用的，想把这部分磁盘腾出来
<adam8157> mayli: 不行, 你ftp之类的不就完了
<ofan> log用毛git
<mayli> adam8157: ftp不够酷，其实主要是我没有足够大的存储空间，想用bitbucket的无限空间做“增量”的存储
<ofan> git不是增量的
<ofan> 每個版本都會保存一個完整的文件
<mayli> adam8157: 这样来保持本地空间的最小消耗
<mayli> ofan: 用git做增量是一个值得提问的问题
<ofan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EE1KFiTQp6s&feature=endscreen 很不錯的樣子
<kk> ofan,啥网址y YouTube - Freespace 2 SCP - Star Wars Battle Stress Testing
<hottea> hi, 有没有人知道ubuntu可以用什么软件做上网的计费啊, 可以让机房使用的
<ofan> mayli: 目前git不支持，要搞增量就得自己改
<mayli> ofan: 这才是乐趣所在
<ofan> mayli: git管理大文件，二進制文件等都有人提過
<ofan> 改動會很大，估計因爲這個一直沒搞出來
<ofan> mayli: svn是增量的，不過速度不怎麼滴
<mayli> ofan: 文件倒是不大，就是日积月累的比较多
<ofan> 我覺得還是打個包，rsync一下得了
<mayli> ofan: 木有钱买存储空间
<ofan> mayli: ..只同步一天或機天內的
<mayli> o
<ofan> mayli: 弄個腳本自動放到別的文件夾裏
<mayli> ofan: 我也是这样想的，我觉得应该可以通过参数来使得本地版本库只保存最近一次的提交，并且忽略已经删除的老文件这中更改
<mayli> ofan: 那么，类似linux kernel这种大型的git，每次clone是只取最新的代码呢还是会把曾经的每次更改都下载下来？
<ofan> mayli: 全部歷史，只要在index里的都會同步下來
<mayli> ofan: 这就得像个办法hack一下了
<superTJD> 问一下，比如我现在要缩小图片到固定短边，保持长宽比怎么做
<mayli> superTJD: 计算长宽比，按比例缩放
<superTJD> 比如说我现在要求段短边为600，那么2400*1200缩小到1200*600
<superTJD> 1200*1800缩小到600*900
<superTJD> 要写脚本的否……
<superTJD> 能否参数搞定？
<superTJD> convert的
<mayli> superTJD: 可以啊，写python就几行
<mayli> superTJD: 写shell就好几行了
<superTJD> 谢了
<alvin_rxg> convert 不是一行的事麼？幾行？
<alvin_rxg> 哦，不對
<alvin_rxg> http://v.ifeng.com/documentary/bvideo/201109/6fff5b5e-ca3d-4d32-b2b9-b2d034cb3a5b.shtml
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 911十周年特别策划：《再看中国人的美国观》-20110908特别节目-凤凰视频-最具媒体价值的综合视频门户-凤凰网
<alvin_rxg> 視頻，從 14分開始對比來了……
<cleamoon> gebjgd来了吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 干嘛？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 想听听你觉得android好不好用
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 最近可能入一个transformer prime
<ofan> cleamoon: 你想入了很久了把
<cleamoon> ofan, 差不多
<cleamoon> ofan, 就是不知道好不好用
<cleamoon> 主要用来工作
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 跑了？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 当然好用
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 工作？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 有键盘还行
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 不用android你用什么
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 剩下的系统都是垃圾
<cleamoon> gebjgd, ios呢？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, transformer prime有键盘。
<gebjgd> cleamoon: ios也算系统？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 垃圾 哄傻逼的
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 主要看书，编程，听音乐，撸。够用吗？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 没仔细研究过...你知道有什么好的破解app的外国网站吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我2004年的破笔记本都够了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你要么 100欧元卖给你
<alvin_rxg>  android 木有鍵盤的話， “編程” 似乎不可行
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 100RMB行
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 有键盘行吗？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 可以啊。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, android上也有gcc？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 自己裝的呃
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ...那得有terminal吧？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 多了
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ...
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 可以当一般linux用吗？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 除非你能把需要的東西都裝全，不然有難度。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 什么地方做不到呢？
<cleamoon> 顺便，11寸合适吗？
<alvin_rxg> 不是做不到，而是需要的東西太多了。。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 比如？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我觉得linux就是firefox+glibc+terminal呀...
<alvin_rxg> =.=  好吧。。
<cleamoon> 其他东西似乎都不很特别...
<cleamoon> 哦，还有awesome wm
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: firefox 有， glibc 似乎也有， terminal 有
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, android下有类似awesome wm的东西吗？
<piggybox> 没有
<piggybox> 你也别用平板了，买个laptop折腾吧
<alvin_rxg> piggybox: +1
<alvin_rxg> 或者 meego 也行，它兼容 android 的 app 的
<alvin_rxg> s/app/apk/
<cleamoon> piggybox, 没有能续航18h的
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 还不兼容呢...
<alvin_rxg> 你又不是 18個小時在 coding
<cleamoon> 我准备买那个也能装ubuntu，以后不行能换
<piggybox> ipad也顶多续航10小时
<alvin_rxg> 買個 Nokia 1100，再買個 laptop
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我真有18h使用的...不都是coding，但都在用...
<cleamoon> piggybox, transformer prime能用18h
<alvin_rxg> 那不是臺式機麼？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 为什么nokia 1100？
<cleamoon> 不是台式机
<cleamoon> 是tablet
<gebjgd> cleamoon: asus的能用18小时？
<cleamoon> android有vim和wine吗=
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 谁骗你的
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 加上dock
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我的android能无限期待机
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我车里有充电器
<cleamoon> gebjgd, ...
<piggybox> gebjgd: 确实是18h，但那个机器重量是laptop级别的
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 本身板子10h，dock加8h
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我的随便多长时间
<cleamoon> 是分着的电池
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我的三星平板也是
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我的是分着的电源
<cleamoon> piggybox, 又没说一定要带着dock一起用...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 这年头谁买asus
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 我没车
<piggybox> 便宜嘛
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 有的是...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 直接买kindle fire hd 8寸了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: asus啥分辨率？
<piggybox> gebjgd: 1280x800
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 1280*800
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 这种分辨率可以扔了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, hd太慢
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你去看看kindle fire hd 8寸什么分辨率
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 新的
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 新的也慢呀
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 台式机快
<cleamoon> ...
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 1280*800看不清吗？
<piggybox> cleamoon: 看是可以看，不过你看过高分辨率屏就不会再想看低分辨率的了
<cleamoon> piggybox, 我没用过高分的
<gebjgd> cleamoon:  1280X800已经过时了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 这是7寸的分辨率
<piggybox> 反正别把android当linux, 想用awesome, vim, wine...用laptop吧
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 1980比我笔记本还高
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你知道就好
 * gebjgd 睡觉
<cleamoon> ...
<superTJD> q
<imadper> 早.
<kk>  06:26
<damhyojung> hi all
<kk> damhyojung, 好.. .  ㍟ 
#ubuntu-cn 2013-09-02
 * archl 抱抱 NaoTanRen
<imtxc> archl: 什么书
<archl> imtxc: 某人翻译的简介：译言那破网站
<ixifanny> 大家用那个端口啊
<onlylove> Pudge: 饭团回信了，说他和qq离得太远，解决问题的能力还不如客服
<xiongfei_chen> goodmoning
<imtxc> archl: 记得有个地方能买 mark 杯来着？ 印着代码儿的
<archl> imtxc: 自制？
<imtxc> archl: 好像有哪个网站有卖的
<abc_> g mark cap
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/136763
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ SteelSeries 赛睿 多款游戏鼠标 _woot优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<abc_> g mark cup
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 能定制的.
<^k^> abc_: mark cap View the profiles of professionals named |Mark Cap| on LinkedIn. There are 11 professionals named |Mark Cap|, who use LinkedIn to exchange information, ideas, |...|
<^k^> abc_: mark cup |Cup| and ring |marks| or |cup marks| are a form of prehistoric art found mainly in Atlantic Europe (Northern England, Scotland, Ireland, Brittany, Portugal and Galicia |...|
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 乃给我推荐鼠标做啥
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: kinzu才9.99!!!
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 有线的啊
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 是呀
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 无线的还得换电池, 多二
<abc_> ^k^: 点点点
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 我不玩游戏，有线的太累
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 我也不玩游戏.
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 有限的怎么累了?
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 好像是哪个网站来着，能买现成的，忘记了
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 要你自己写的代码才有意义呀!
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 比如我想躺着看电影
<^k^> abc_, 与此相比，大了点。  09:54 
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: ... 举着笔记本????
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 对，好像有印类似 emacs tips 之类的
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 笔记本在桌子上，然后我躺着，线就不够长了
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 不需要呀.... 你自己写个小函数印上去更zhuangbility
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 哪里有定制
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 淘宝搜
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 恩, 你说的对. 躺着看确实好.
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04 装了fcitx后，不能更改输入法快捷键 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448261 12.04 装了fcitx后，不能更改输入法快捷键，想从 ctrl+space 改到 ctrl+shift，但是不行。 统计信息: 发表于 由 huntter — 2013-09-02 9:56
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 想买显示器又舍不得.. 怎么破...
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: pva呀pva...
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 土豪
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 怎么啦???
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 想买个显示器都舍不得的人, 会是土豪?
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 买毛线显示器，有能用的先用着
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 你现在去哪儿高就了?
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 丧心病狂!
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 高就毛线，前几天去一家私企面试，忘了是私企了，照着外企的工资要的，直接要跑了
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 昨晚不是你还放出你同事的照片来的?
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 没工作何来同事?
 * NaoTanRen 外企应该要多少? 私企应该要多少?
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 还有个要我去搜狐外派的，然后去搜狐面试之前还要先去他公司面试，这才叫丧心病狂
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 那就不是我同事的，我一朋友的
<NaoTanRen> 哦....
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 外企照高了要，私企琢磨着4000左右
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 搜狐做外派很好的
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 其实就是1000左右吧，我当时要5K
 * NaoTanRen 融科附近但凡是漂亮的妹子, 就一定是搜狐的!
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 搜狐……外派，我去搜狐面试就成了，为啥还要去他公司面试啊
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 不知道....
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 而且漂亮妹子和我有关系么
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 我关心的是技术和money
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 其他的都浮云
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 我关心的是妹子和money, 技术是浮云 反正我也没技术...
 * NaoTanRen 无妹子, 不工作
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 我没对应行业的工作经验，很多单位连看都不看我，就金山那样的培训公司都懒得理
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 不就是从电气行业跳到IT么
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 我一山东人，不指望从帝都带个妹子回家
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: ... 不了解金山, 倒是有三个朋友都去金山写wps了.. 不过不在北京...
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 山东妹子漂亮?
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 我不是去写wps，我是去西山居
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 游戏?
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 顺便吐槽下wps那烂货，要求库版本那么新，我的squeeze居然要加个lnk文件
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 哪里都有漂亮妹子
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 嗯，西山居游戏
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 哪里都有漂亮妹子  不赞同!
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: wps不需要维护服务器
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 哦, 也对.
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 不过金山的游戏服务器真烂（我玩金山的游戏深有感触）
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 你记着就行了，哪里都有漂亮妹子
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 但是也有多和少之分!
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 我说的是有和没有
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 妹子多, available的才多
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 就一两个, 还都已婚了的那种公司, 没法去
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 那种妹子没准喜欢给身边单身的做媒
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 我对妹子没兴趣
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: ... 对妹子没兴趣....
 * NaoTanRen 走了... 干活去
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 动不动就要房子，我TM哪里去找房子去
<imtxc> onlylove:  我喜欢的是妹子
<onlylove> NaoTanRen|WK: 我家里房子要50万一套，还是毛坯，闹哪样
<imtxc> NaoTanRen|WK: 别 wk， 先给推荐个至少有 320k 的 fm 网站
<imtxc> onlylove: 你家哪里
<wujie> 我发现暴雪的游戏用wine直接玩
<wujie> http://www.baidupcs.com/thumbnail/77136e1c4d1fc966373c6e4526a6cedd?fid=3626939588-250528-3660386307&time=1378088716&rt=pr&sign=FDTAR-DCb740ccc5511e5e8fedcff06b081203-Lu%2BPQMDHu1mEuQRgvfbwKiS1TfQ%3D&expires=8h&size=c850_u580&quality=100
<imtxc> onlylove: NaoTanRen|WK 家的房子厕所就比那个贵啊。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你喜欢的是妹子，可是妹子喜欢的是money，所以你最好喜欢money
<NaoTanRen|WK> onlylove: 我家那边的房子, 300w一套, 还是期房.
<wujie> 我想找男朋友搞基
<onlylove> NaoTanRen|WK: 你家帝都的魔都的
<onlylove> NaoTanRen|WK: 你一月多钱，我一月多钱
<NaoTanRen|WK> onlylove: 帝都.
<NaoTanRen|WK> onlylove: 我一个月到手4k多
<onlylove> NaoTanRen|WK: 我帝都干活一年，赚了个保险钱
 * NaoTanRen|WK 骗人没有小鸡鸡!
<wujie> 这么多？
<onlylove> NaoTanRen|WK: 你家帝都的，你有帝都户口
<wujie> 你是什么职业啊
<onlylove> NaoTanRen|WK: 咱俩没可比性
<NaoTanRen|WK> onlylove: 有户口有啥用? 告诉我
<onlylove> NaoTanRen|WK: 身份
<NaoTanRen|WK> onlylove: 身份有毛用?!
<NaoTanRen|WK> onlylove: 吃饭不用花钱?
<NaoTanRen|WK> onlylove: 买房不用花钱?
<NaoTanRen|WK> onlylove: 妹子主动过来献身?
<NaoTanRen|WK> onlylove: 都没有!
<onlylove> NaoTanRen|WK: 反正帝都人比外地人高贵，至少在别人眼里这样
<NaoTanRen|WK> onlylove: 扯淡, 现在的帝都人, 有几个是老北京
<NaoTanRen|WK> onlylove: 算上我在内, 全市外地人
<onlylove> NaoTanRen|WK: 前几天不是有个报告说，嫁人嫁帝都爷们，娶亲娶川妹子么
<onlylove> NaoTanRen|WK: 昌平，通州这样的也是帝都人啊
<NaoTanRen|WK> onlylove: 老北京的男生, 确实很好, 我认识的那些都很宠老婆. 嫁给他们不错, 但是只是性格而已
<imtxc> NaoTanRen|WK: 那只是特定的妹子不献身而已，大多数还是会献身的
<NaoTanRen|WK> imtxc: ... ...
<onlylove> NaoTanRen|WK: 你要说老北京，这个还真不好找
<NaoTanRen|WK> imtxc: 我家两限房, 当时7k/m^2
<imtxc> NaoTanRen|WK: 不是买新的了嘛
<NaoTanRen|WK> onlylove: 我初中高中认识不少.
<onlylove> imtxc: 表真相，真相了 NaoTanRen|WK 怎么下台
<imtxc> NaoTanRen|WK: 都是很贫的那种么
<NaoTanRen|WK> imtxc: 谁tm买新的了?!
<NaoTanRen|WK> imtxc: 对!!!
<imtxc> 揍丫挺的
<NaoTanRen|WK> imtxc: 好几个都特别贫!
<NaoTanRen|WK> imtxc: 跟你丫死磕
<NaoTanRen|WK> imtxc: 打你小丫挺的
<imtxc> 哥几个，上
<NaoTanRen|WK> imtxc: 瞅你丫那操行!
<imtxc> 哥儿几个？
<onlylove> imtxc: 你有帽子没
<imtxc> 擦
<imtxc> 京片子来了
<imtxc> onlylove: 有的话，你觉得他还会活着？
<onlylove> NaoTanRen|WK: 喵的，家里房子多钱一月，租我
<NaoTanRen|WK> onlylove: 不出租.
<NaoTanRen|WK> onlylove: 我一家三口住
<onlylove> NaoTanRen|WK: 你让我这样的北漂怎么混
<NaoTanRen|WK> onlylove: 比你惨的北漂有的是
<NaoTanRen|WK> onlylove: 住地下室的多了去了
<onlylove> NaoTanRen|WK: 赚的钱都到你们帝都房东口袋，不知道给谁赚钱了
<NaoTanRen|WK> onlylove: 你在这儿唧唧歪歪
<NaoTanRen|WK> onlylove: 谁tm是房东?!
<NaoTanRen|WK> onlylove: 我tm还发愁要买房结婚呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 昨天我房东在外面跟别人一顿说话，那个哭穷啊
<onlylove> NaoTanRen|WK: 不知道谁比谁惨，我和他们比口袋里没钱，他们至少还能存下些钱
<imtxc> 我好想替他分担一点儿
<imtxc> onlylove: 惨不能怪别人啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 你忘了鲁迅写的那人了
<imtxc> onlylove: 哪个
<onlylove> imtxc: 怪谁，怪我自己没事来帝都找死是吧？
<NaoTanRen|WK> onlylove: 同样是北漂, 这个频道里混的好的有的是
<onlylove> imtxc: 故乡还是哪篇，那个杨二嫂
<imtxc> onlylove: ................ 额，言重了
<archl> NaoTanRen|WK: 混得好的不来频道了吗
<NaoTanRen|WK> archl: 来, 来这里哭下穷然后心满意足的走掉
 * archl 抱抱 NaoTanRen|WK 。。。
<NaoTanRen|WK> archl: 抱抱
<onlylove> NaoTanRen|WK: 下次抓到蛋蛋狠K一顿
<NaoTanRen|WK> onlylove: 你敢?
<onlylove> 我靠，你俩做啥……
<onlylove> NaoTanRen|WK: 找jusss，真是的
<imtxc> onlylove: 你今儿咋这么激动哇
<onlylove> NaoTanRen|WK: 和他说，给他帽子玩，让他折腾下蛋蛋
<NaoTanRen|WK> onlylove: 你有帽子?
<imtxc> 估计 NaoTanRen|WK 早都 ignore jusss 了？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我看不得帝都人哭穷
<imtxc> onlylove: 那个不能怪 NaoTanRen|WK 是帝都户口
<onlylove> 那货多好玩，ignore做啥
<NaoTanRen|WK>  /ignore  [10:38]
<NaoTanRen|WK> *** Ignore list is empty
<imtxc> onlylove: 只能怪他是 rh 的人， 幸亏他没去 C 家， 去的话更穷。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 喵的，有钱的话，想去大运村那边先住一年
<imtxc> 哭穷是公司绑定属性
<NaoTanRen|WK> onlylove: 你丫没见过帝都人穷困潦倒, 卖房贷款治病而已
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 笔记本用U盘安装13.04后无法联网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448264 ipconfig也错误，是不是驱动没装。 联想笔记本 统计信息: 发表于 由 boyhailong — 2013-09-02 10:28
<imtxc> NaoTanRen|WK: 呐，帝都人卖了房至少能治病。。。
<imtxc> NaoTanRen|WK: 别的地方的，卖几套也不够治
<onlylove> NaoTanRen|WK: 你帝都的房子好歹能卖出钱来
 * NaoTanRen|WK 又来了
<onlylove> NaoTanRen|WK: 搁我那，我家那房子卖了都看不了病
<imtxc> NaoTanRen|WK: 还是匿吧
<NaoTanRen|WK> 多大仇?!
 * imtxc 房东去死团成员
<onlylove> 这不是多大仇的问题
<onlylove> 事实这样
<onlylove> imtxc: RH哭穷正常，如果腾讯的哭穷，那才叫可恶
<imtxc> onlylove: 可惜我做的这行当回家去就没工作
<onlylove> imtxc: 我回家也没工作，我要回家就是修电脑的
<onlylove> imtxc: 可惜在帝都也没找到sa工作，继续修电脑
<imtxc> onlylove: 额
<imtxc> onlylove: 再花时间找找吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 我专业电气自动化，在家也没工作，只能当电工
<onlylove> imtxc: 有些事就是地域问题，我反正真心不想北漂
<archl> onlylove: 哦
 * N|||||||||| 你们一直抱怨这个地方，但是你们却没有勇气走出这里
 * N|||||||||| 出自: 飞越疯人院
<pewu> 这话浩眼熟
<N||||||||||> pewu: 是的. 乃这都看过
<imtxc> N||||||||||: 居然还是文艺青年
<N||||||||||> imtxc: 哥是当够了文艺青年, 看腻了那些人唧唧歪歪, 才故意变成sb青年的
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 谁说就北京了? 好多城市, 我都想离开北京, 广州, 深圳多好. 你天天抱怨这里, 却也没有离开呀
 * N|||||||||| 逃离北上!
<onlylove> N||||||||||: 去过广州你就不这么想了
<N||||||||||> imtxc: ^^ 告诉 onlylove 我去没去过广州
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 你还能替我说出我是怎么想的?!
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 你还能知道别人是怎么想的?
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 别帮我代言, 我就算去过广州, 我也会这么想
<onlylove> N||||||||||: 逃离北上广，是很多人的想法，但是每天有很多人逃走，每天有更多人挤进来
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 别说别人, 就说你, 你天天抱怨, 但是又不肯换个城市. 然后有更多的抱怨.
<onlylove> N||||||||||: 不是不想走出，是没有地方能获得更高收入
<onlylove> N||||||||||: 我换个城市能咋样？
<imtxc> onlylove: 这个话题还是别说了
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 还是那句话, 北漂里混得好的, 多了去了
<archl> onlylove: 学老外freelancer
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 北京是很渣的城市, 不过这不是你混得不好的理由
<onlylove> N||||||||||: 我在省会济南上过一年班，那一年的时间TMD我就不说了，还不如在家玩
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 你在广州长时间带过吗?
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 两年以下不算
<onlylove> N||||||||||: 我没说这事我混的不好的理由，我在北京混的很烂，但是我知道，这比我在别的地方好
<onlylove> N||||||||||: 我有同学在广州3年
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 你在广州长时间带过吗?
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 没问你同学
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 就说, 有 还是 没有
<onlylove> N||||||||||: 我同学能力比我强很多，如果他混不下去，我就不用想活
<Abinex> Iiimtcc
<onlylove> N||||||||||: 不过他现在在上海
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 告诉你, 我在广州四年, 当初毕业了, 深圳给我的工资比rh高多了. 不过我父母在北京, 不愿意我留下, 所以我才回来的
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 包吃住税后一w
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 就我屁都不会, 面试人家都觉得我是高手.
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 会北京面试各种公司, 各种受挫折
<Abinex> 大家好
<onlylove> N||||||||||: 南方人靠忽悠
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 你跟我来句我要是去过广州就知道了
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 又来了, 你这么了解南方人?
<^k^> Abinex:点点点.  11:01 
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 你跟多少个南方人朝夕相处过?
<onlylove> N||||||||||: 我对南方人印象不好
<Abinex> ee
<onlylove> N||||||||||: 也就那么几个坑的不能再坑的了吧，反正日子不好过
<Abinex> 在干嘛
<pewu> = =。地图炮啊
<onlylove> N||||||||||: 就像我对河南人印象不好一样
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 我都没地域歧视...
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • ubuntu一直在读音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448265 开机就开是说话 不知道按到哪个键了 新手 统计信息: 发表于 由 博学长智 — 2013-09-02 11:00
<onlylove> N||||||||||: 我也不想有
<Abinex> ^_^gm
<pewu> onlylove: 平时少上点163新闻就不会有……
<onlylove> pewu: 抱歉，我不去163
<Abinex> imtxc 在干嘛
<onlylove> pewu: 我完全是因为接触过这些人
<Abinex> ee momo
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 你是山东的, 多想想义和团那帮sb就是从山东走出来的, 就不会觉得其他省更差了...
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 我是北京的, 我就想想那些北京sb非得学八旗子弟, 不务正业
<Abinex> 无语
<onlylove> N||||||||||: 你再怎么想也拦不住有些人犯贱
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 跟地域没关系
<pewu> onlylove: 话说物以类聚，人以群分
<Abinex> 谁在清远
<onlylove> pewu: 所以会有地图炮
<pewu> onlylove: 我身边的同学同事哪个省的都有，还真没见过特奇葩的
<onlylove> pewu: 我对湖北的印象不好
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 你都对整个南方印象不好了, 还在乎一个小湖北?
<onlylove> pewu: 再就是河南和吉林
<leemeng0x61> onlylove, 我对湖北女娃印象多好的,cc N||||||||||
<N||||||||||> leemeng0x61: 是呀是呀!
<N||||||||||> leemeng0x61: 不张嘴是女神, 一开口说话就是女流氓! 大爱!
<leemeng0x61> N||||||||||, 屁股大,皮肤光滑
<N||||||||||> leemeng0x61: 恩! 而且开朗! 好过那些矫揉造作的!
<leemeng0x61> N||||||||||, 不过性格烈了点
<pewu> 说得你们都上过似的……
<N||||||||||> pewu: 至少认识不少...
<onlylove> 怎么我认识的都是矫揉造作的
<N||||||||||> 物以类聚嘛
<leemeng0x61> onlylove, 这就看你怎么看了
<onlylove> leemeng0x61: 算了，看个人看法了
<archl> 没见过哈。
 * archl 见识很差
<leemeng0x61> onlylove, 娇柔造作在他们看来是委婉柔情
<huntxu> archl: 你早上起那麽早 =.=
<leemeng0x61> onlylove, 含蓄也是可能的
<onlylove> N||||||||||: 我不喜欢北京，北京不是我家，我想去广州但是我受不了那的天气（体质原因，不是别的），而且广州吃的比较贵（做好的，不是生的）
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 广州吃得能贵过北京?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<huntxu> onlylove: 廣州吃的沒北京貴吧？
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 孩子, 别意淫了
<onlylove> N||||||||||: 有很多事情不如意，但是没办法，你不能因为别人抱怨就说啥
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 全国一多半的省你都不喜欢了已经.
<huntxu> N||||||||||: 你一定得用這麽奇葩的用戶名嗎
<N||||||||||> huntxu: 是的!
<N||||||||||> huntxu: 不服?
<N||||||||||> huntxu: 跟你丫死磕!
 * N|||||||||| 该吃药了...
<onlylove> N||||||||||: 我没意淫，我在广州呆过一个月，至少那一个月的时间我过的很难受，还有，我在北京吃的真比广州便宜，就这样，cc huntxu
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 你非得拿广州酒家跟北京小饭馆比, 那我无话可说.
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 同级别的, 广州便宜.
 * N|||||||||| 同样一份炒牛河, 在广州市区8-12块钱, 北京12-18不等. 都是小饭馆
<onlylove> N||||||||||: 可能是我呆的地方不对吧
<onlylove> 哦，我在北京炒河粉10块
<archl> 摸摸 huntxu
 * imtxc 路边 8 块炒河粉
<archl> huntxu: 额。23点23分睡。6点*分起。
<imtxc> N||||||||||: 快吃了药换回来 nick
<archl> imtxc: 为啥要炒。
 * archl 额发现自己要吃大块肉了
<archl> 不敢吃太多肉
<huntxu> N||||||||||: 你是被買房這件事逼瘋了麽
<archl> 300g就好了
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • ubuntu13.04 深度影音无法使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448268 安装方法如下： sudo add-apt-repository ppa:noobslab/deepin-sc sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install deepin-music-player sudo apt-get install deepin-media-player 但是使用终端打开深度影音的时候提示： ~$ deepin-media-player 插件模块加载失败...模块 plugin_cdrom 缺少变量a
<onlylove> N||||||||||: 我到北京唯一的理由就是离家近，比上海稍微近那么一点，我体质不好，坐车久了会晕车，火车也会晕车
<archl> N||||||||||: NTR成了？准备买房成亲？
<onlylove> archl: 300g不少了
<archl> onlylove: 又不是牛肉干~
<onlylove> N||||||||||: 去广州那次是探亲，是用飞的，飞机票太贵
<imtxc> onlylove: 少年，别争这个了，说多了都是泪啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 争啥
 * archl 去了广东一次——回国路线上，延迟7天机票，国内部分竟然是免费的
<archl> 啦啦啦
<imtxc> onlylove: 呐，就是说换个话题吧
<archl> imtxc: 小白
<archl> imtxc: 小黑
<N||||||||||> archl: 不是, 是我老妈老催我
<onlylove> imtxc: 那你随便换个话题吧……离职以后什么都要花钱，都不想上irc了，要不是昨天那货要我帮忙找qq号
<archl> N||||||||||: 给她个实际的女儿啊。
<archl> lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 我现在就是每天刷下简历，然后电脑关了，看会儿书，然后出去溜达
<archl> onlylove: 溜达适合啊。
 * slucx 亲，离职、薪水、房子、车子… 都是敏感话题啊
<archl> onlylove:  四处随意行走的人拥有更多想法，相对于走固定路线或者完全不动的人。
<onlylove> archl: 你妹，PM2.5在潍坊没有是吧
<archl> onlylove: 很高啊很高啊。室内同样很高啊
<onlylove> slucx: 咱找个不敏感的
<N||||||||||> Pudge: .
<onlylove> archl: 敢和北京比么
<imtxc> onlylove: 你离职多少天了啊
<archl> onlylove: 从网上数据看，可以
<onlylove> imtxc: 一个月
<imtxc> onlylove: 额，一个月还没找到工作哇
<N||||||||||> Pudge: 我对脑残已经零容忍了. 是因为我脾气太暴躁了嘛?
<slucx> onlylove: 比如中午吃啥
<onlylove> imtxc: 这一个月一共俩给我打电话的，我都快傻了
<imtxc> onlylove: 找到差不多的就先去干吧，至少先糊口
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 无线路由器，无线接收器。什么品牌好？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448269 宽带转无线网络 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaor — 2013-09-02 11:19
<archl> onlylove: 只要看100米之外的建筑模糊程度就可分辨
<onlylove> slucx: 这也是敏感的，会讨论的吃啥的价格
<slucx> onlylove: 养家糊口才是最重要的
<onlylove> archl: 我近视
<slucx> onlylove: 理想信仰啥的其次
<onlylove> imtxc: 我找啥差不多的，火车站有招保安的
<imtxc> onlylove: 我也换工作未遂
<archl> onlylove: 我一只100度，一只400度。
<imtxc> onlylove: 晕，你怎么这么极端
 * slucx 我也换工作未遂
<onlylove> archl: 我和你差不多吧，一个150左右另一个接近300
<archl> onlylove: 你太瘦了，保安不要你。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 我没极端啊……你想啊helpdesk了，我是sa毫不
<onlylove> archl: 哦，那地方是人就要
<slucx> 搞技术的真心伤不起啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 那就找 sa 的工作呗
<archl> 睡了。
<onlylove> slucx: 你如果为了养家糊口，会慢慢的把信仰弄丢的
<imtxc> onlylove: 或者运维什么
<onlylove> imtxc: 问题是人不搭理我
<imtxc> onlylove: 多投吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 就因为人不搭理我我才连helpdesk一块投递了
<imtxc> onlylove: 最近可能是大行情不好
<Meowoo> 色鬼不在额
<Meowoo> 谁懂英文的
<onlylove> imtxc: 鬼知道最近啥情况
<archl> F2.5 可以看模糊。
<onlylove> Meowoo: 找懂日文和俄文的不好找，懂英文的还不是一堆
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 帮我看下下面这段有无语法错误
<Meowoo> Change the fun's declare is because the waitForConnected method.
<Meowoo> Because witForConnected is not a slot, it no sender. So it must to direct pass the tcpSocket parameter to this fun. And the fun has to return a bool value to show it procss is success or not. If process has error will use QAbstractSocket::setSocketError () to set error to let  caller know what Error happen.
<huntxu> 慘不忍睹
<huntxu> 完全看不懂
<N||||||||||> Meowoo: 丧心病狂的英文
<N||||||||||> Meowoo: 你是火星来的吧
<huntxu> 這就是傳說中的火星文
<huntxu> 的英文版本
<Meowoo> N||||||||||, 我在贡献一段代码,我需要解释一下
<N||||||||||> Meowoo: 不加这个解释, 人家可能更容易理解一些...  huntxu 赞同?
<onlylove> imtxc: 现在都要5年的
<pewu> 一般这种情况下，我们回坚持让他写中文
 * huntxu 同意 pewu 
<onlylove> 惨不忍睹
<Meowoo> 修改这个函数的声明是因为 waitForConnected 方法. 因为 waitForConnected 不是一个 slot, 他没有 sender. 所以必须直接传递一个 tcpSocket 参数到这个函数.以及这个函数返回一个 bool 值以表明处理是否成功.如果处理有错误将使用QAbs...来设置错误让调用者知道发生了什么错误
<huntxu> 我仔細看了看，其實還是能懂的
<N||||||||||> pewu: 赞同. 然后人家外国佬自己用google翻译
<Meowoo> pewu, 关键是项目主看不懂中文额
<slucx> onlylove: 你在哪边？帝都？
<N||||||||||> Meowoo: 没事, 人家会google翻译
<Meowoo> 额
<onlylove> slucx: 帝都
<onlylove> Meowoo: it has no sender
<N||||||||||> huntxu: 你能看懂, 很可能是因为你是中国人....
<slucx> onlylove: 帝都不是机会很多吗，不想我在这，想跳都没有地方跳
<onlylove> Meowoo: 还有很多要用被动的
<huntxu> N||||||||||: 不是，其實老外能看懂的
<onlylove> slucx: 你在哪
<Meowoo> onlylove, 额
<huntxu> N||||||||||: ^^^ cc archl
<slucx> onlylove: 郑州、小城市
<onlylove> Meowoo: 你英文过四级没
<huntxu> archl: 如果你能看懂，就說明問題
<onlylove> slucx: 哦，郑州啊，不小了
<Meowoo> 我英文黑带九段
<onlylove> slucx: 省会呢
<Meowoo> onlylove, 我这英文你还问我过四级没?
<slucx> onlylove: 我是说做这块的，圈子太小了，就那几家公司，还都认识，我汗
<Meowoo> 只会22个英文字母
<huntxu> Meowoo: 而且通常 commit msg 裏面有And的，一般都說明你得分成兩個了
<onlylove> Meowoo: 明显初中水平
<Meowoo> 呵呵
<onlylove> slucx: 做哪方面的
<huntxu> Meowoo: 另外function要縮寫也至少給個func吧，把c吃了算什麽。。。
<N||||||||||> huntxu: +1
<N||||||||||> huntxu: 我看着fun总觉得别扭, 不过还是能理解
<Meowoo> 算了,就这样了,就让他猜了
<slucx> onlylove: 通信
<Meowoo> 额
<onlylove> Meowoo: 人会骂街的
<slucx> onlylove: 做设备的
<Meowoo> 呵呵
<onlylove> slucx: 通信开发？
<onlylove> slucx: 嵌入式？
<slucx> onlylove: 算毛嵌入式啊，郑州就木怎样做嵌入式的
<slucx> onlylove: 都是写弱智代码的
<huntxu> Meowoo: waitForConnected is not a slot which has no sender, thus a tcpSocket parameter should be directly passed to this function.
<Meowoo> huntxu, thx
<Meowoo> thank you very very very much
<onlylove> slucx: 写代码就好，弱智代码是怎么讲，cp的？
<N||||||||||> Changing the func's declare since the waitForConnected method xxxx 后面你想说啥? 没下文了呀... 话没说全
<onlylove> huntxu: 我觉得应该是which has a sender吧？
<slucx> onlylove: 都是业务逻辑，全是最基本的语法，混乱的代码
<huntxu> Meowoo: The function should return a boolean value indicating whether the process is succeeded, and use blahblah to inform the caller on error.
 * N|||||||||| 微观有人质疑 huntxu 的英文. 
<onlylove> slucx: 业务逻辑？用汇编好了
<slucx> onlylove: -_-!!
 * N|||||||||| 如果是我, 我不会质疑广外的娃的英文水平... 嗯...
<huntxu> onlylove: 額，which代主語啊，不是代slot
<onlylove> huntxu: 哦那样啊，我老是觉得应该用who
<huntxu> onlylove: 我也分不清楚，憑感覺的 =.=
<Meowoo> huntxu, thank you very very very very much
<onlylove> huntxu: 没啥，凭感觉也比刚才某人那强多了
<Meowoo> 我继续折腾去
<Meowoo> ..........
<N||||||||||> huntxu: 你的blahblah会上patch的.
<N||||||||||> huntxu: :-)
<huntxu> N||||||||||: 不至于吧 =.=
<N||||||||||> hun
<onlylove> huntxu: 不过我凭感觉的时候经常犯语法错误
<huntxu> onlylove: 我也是，這就是後天不足啊
<N||||||||||> huntxu: I bet you a shiny penny that the patch will contain word "blahblah"
<huntxu> N||||||||||: 好高級的語法
<N||||||||||> huntxu: 错了?
<huntxu> N||||||||||: 沒有吧，我不會用bet這個單詞
<N||||||||||> huntxu: 应该没错, 跟老外学得...
<eexpress> N||||||||||: 你这。。
<N||||||||||> eexpress: 啥?
<onlylove> 运维居然还要女生
<onlylove> 丫的24小时倒班毁身体不说，机房里面的重活
<eexpress> N||||||||||: 你变妖怪了？这nick
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 运维很多种的.
<huntxu> onlylove: 半夜有個女的，陪著在機房，可以更健康地生活啊
<N||||||||||> eexpress: 霸气否?
<eexpress> 呸。
<onlylove> huntxu: 生理周期乱掉的，身体会很差，那种在一起也没感觉
<huntxu> onlylove: 女漢子應該還好
<onlylove> eexpress: 今天被我逼的，就变妖怪了
<onlylove> huntxu: 和女汉子啥的没关系，你知道女人休息不好各种问题
 * N|||||||||| 何必要质疑 huntxu 了解不了解女人... sigh.. 人间不拆呀
<eexpress> onlylove: 难道你说了牛头人的坏话
<huntxu> N||||||||||: 我表示不了解女醫生 LOL
<huntxu> N||||||||||: 至少沒你了解
<onlylove> eexpress: 我喷帝都人了
<eexpress> 好吧。支持你。
<eexpress> 然后 N|||||||||| 就流鼻涕了？
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 别扯淡, 你喷的是南方人
 * huntxu 今晚沒有衝上雲霄看，憂桑
<N||||||||||> huntxu: 女医生很难了解的... 我也没能了解...
<N||||||||||> huntxu: 抱抱
 * N|||||||||| 抱抱 huntxu 
<pewu> N||||||||||: 你还上过女医生？
<N||||||||||> pewu: 没
<huntxu> N||||||||||: 以後會有
<onlylove> 现在找个人都得php加css什么的全都会
<onlylove> N||||||||||: 你被罗杰传染了？
<N||||||||||> huntxu: 承你吉言.
<pewu> 好吧，想想都赞啊
<imtxc> eexpress: 神
<pewu> 家里一个主治大夫
<huntxu> N||||||||||: 十一都快到了，你卻還沒進展，捉急
<N||||||||||> huntxu: 是呀... 只能延期了
<N||||||||||> huntxu: 抱抱
<huntxu> N||||||||||: 乃現在連備胎都不算啊
<N||||||||||> huntxu: 男闺蜜
<skraito> hi all
<skraito> anyone
<imtxc> huntxu: N|||||||||| 目前承担千斤顶的工作
<huntxu> N||||||||||: 十一見面二話不說直接推倒怎麽樣
<N||||||||||> huntxu: 不怎么样
<huntxu> N||||||||||: 不要給任何猶豫的空間 lol
<^k^> skraito:点点点.  11:56 
<N||||||||||> huntxu: 要的就是暧昧的感觉. 一切都明朗了, 就没那么喜欢了
<imtxc> N||||||||||: 先滚啊，不然会一直千斤顶了
<huntxu> N||||||||||: 美帝tmd究竟打不打syria
<N||||||||||> huntxu: 打
 * N|||||||||| 吃饭
<onlylove> 哎……倦了，刷你妹的简历啊
 * gfrog_here @justIDLE: 纽约时报中文网技术部(recruit@cn.nytimes.com)招聘充满活力和团队精神的SA一名. Geek,2年SA经验,熟悉Linux体系/网站运维/负载均衡/TCP/IP网络; 精通至少一种脚本语言,了解Amazon AWS为佳. 北京朝阳门办公
<gfrog_here> sa们快上
<onlylove> 靠，哪里
<onlylove> 2年经验没有
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 恩，每天多发些这样的信息
<skraito> :p
<imtxc> onlylove: 51 我最近投了10家，一个电话都没接到
<skraito> anyone wanna join my team 0x71
<onlylove> gfrog_here: 话说nytime不是被墙了吗
<imtxc> onlylove: 因此 zhaopin.com 上的简历我觉得也没必要更新去了
<leemeng0x61> sk
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: 有工作机会么，推荐个
<leemeng0x61> skraito, 你要表达什么
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, 我在成都
<onlylove> imtxc: 才10，我一天都10不止
<onlylove> imtxc: 很久没去智联了
<onlylove> gfrog_here: 直接给那邮箱投递？
<onlylove> imtxc: 知道招聘网站不靠谱，但是招聘会更不靠谱
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, 你要来么
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: 程度的工作机会有么
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: 有的话去啊
<leemeng0x61> 你是做什么的
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: 码工
<palomino|working> 51会随机发简历吧..
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, 哪方面
<palomino|working> 我这经常收到不靠谱的
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: c
<imtxc> palomino|working: 马老板，收了我吧
<onlylove> palomino|working: 啥，随机发？
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, java怎么样那
<gfrog_here> toplanguage上每天一大堆招聘信息
<onlylove> palomino|working: 缺sa不，替补也好啊
<palomino|working> 不缺。。
<onlylove> 又是java
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: 。。。
<skraito> i cant speak chinese
<archl> huntxu: 我早ignore 了meowoo
<imtxc> palomino|working: .....
<skraito> i mean i cant read chinese
<skraito> but i am chinese haha
<skraito> :)
<imtxc> palomino|working: 缺C 码奴不
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 可能缺
<onlylove> gfrog_here: 亲，问你那么多你倒是回一句
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, 我这边认识的要求对C和java都要懂
<gfrog_here> 我司那个system engineer不知道招到木有
<gfrog_here> 爪机，回你妹儿
<onlylove> skraito: then, just type Chinese character
<skraito> i cant even read and type
<skraito> :)
<onlylove> gfrog_here: 你猫猫那个太难，我想了想还是算了
<skraito> wanna join our hacker team 0x71
<skraito> anyone here wanna join ?
<imtxc> palomino|working: 缺就带走我吧
<leemeng0x61> skraito, what's your team working for?
<skraito> come to channel ##0x71
<skraito> well alot last time
<onlylove> leemeng0x61: 不用管那个疯子
<palomino|working> ... imtxc
<imtxc> 以后跟 palomino|working 破马总加班儿
<gfrog_here> 去中关村装机吧，那个简单
<skraito> but now they are no more
<skraito> :)
<imtxc> 装机可以不用吧结束的
<archl> onlylove: 。。。
<leemeng0x61> onlylove, 他是谁,你晓得?
<onlylove> gfrog_here: 不过对纽约时报那个到是有点兴趣，猫猫那个不是一般的难啊，看的人心里发毛，总感觉要个5年8年的经验
<archl> 猫猫
<onlylove> leemeng0x61: 很早以前就在频道乱发广告，被ban过，不知道谁又给取消了
<gfrog_here> 帽帽也就那样，一般
 * imtxc 求推荐工作哈，金九月了
<onlylove> gfrog_here: 那个水木的帖子大概被删了，我收藏夹里面显示文章没了
<onlylove> 雅虎那个也没了……我又要整理收藏夹了
<archl> imtxc: 。
<skraito> anymore wanna join in
<gfrog_here> 帽帽的工作去主页上搜
<skraito> channel ##0x71
<leemeng0x61> onlylove, oh i konw
<onlylove> 谁把那个不会说中文的中国人给我ban了
<onlylove> 在帝都的我中午请客
<onlylove> 哦，当时猫猫那个是因为要s390x
<onlylove> 还要java
<leemeng0x61> onlylove, 还是整理一个笔记好点
<gfrog_here> 不过帽帽工资太一般了，相比于丫的技术要求来说性价比很低，不是geeker不建议考虑帽帽
<leemeng0x61> onlylove, 丢不了
<leemeng0x61> gfrog_here, 帽帽?
<imtxc> 请假面试也是一个难题
<onlylove> 算了，反正就是再注册个账号
<onlylove> gfrog_here: 5K没问题吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 额，他家估计没那么少的工资吧？
<onlylove> gfrog_here: 好歹外企
<onlylove> imtxc: 这是我目前的期望
<imtxc> ………………
<onlylove> imtxc: 可以让我在帝都活的稍微滋润点
<imtxc> 好吧
<imtxc> 5k 的话是活的容易点儿吧
<onlylove> 不过说起来一个用惯了debian的去猫猫……
<imtxc> onlylove: 就别挑了
<imtxc> onlylove: 去试试
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正你现在也闲着啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我只是讨厌创建profile而已
<onlylove> imtxc: 目前为止我在很多公司都有
<imtxc> onlylove: 我没办法请太多的假， 所以没有敢在网站上多投
<onlylove> imtxc: 你有上班的地方干着呗
<onlylove> imtxc: 总比我强
<imtxc> onlylove: 所以只投递了几家感觉像点样子的公司，结果都没电话
<imtxc> onlylove: 要是投太多万一是坑爹的职位浪费时间就更不划算了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我才不管像样不像样，那些不像样的公司一个个都要5年经验，要这要那的
<imtxc> onlylove: 不至于啊，那让应届生吃什么去
<onlylove> imtxc: 51啥样你又不是没见过
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 或许只是他们写错了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手 硬盘安装Ubuntu错误，望解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448278 按照这个贴子http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392854方法来的 e2g4d.png 回车之后的错误提示 filesystem type is ntfs,partition type 0x07 [linux-bzImage,setup=0x4200,size=0x52b9e0] [linux-initrd @ 0x7f00b000,0xff34e5 bytes] 请问各位这怎么解决啊？ 统计信
<^k^> >> 息: 发表于 由 硬盘狂响 — 2013-09-02 12:20
<onlylove> imtxc: 他们写错啦？呵呵，你真高看他们，他们把别的公司的C&P一下，连人公司的名字都不改，经常挂羊头卖狗肉
 * iIlL10Oo 我的用户名是用来考验字体的
<imtxc> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> 破网站真麻烦，就和猫猫的系统一样麻烦
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 帽帽是外企中的奇葩
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕
 * adam8157 出12$美亚礼品卡
<onlylove> 看了半天才发现，密码里面不要符号
<onlylove> Describe the three things that are most important for you in your next position这怎么填
<imtxc> onlylove: 别抱怨了，投吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 我不知道那东西怎么填呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 三件最重要的事情
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 到手
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 上图上图
<imtxc> onlylove: 随便写啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: lol。买的啥尺码？
<freeflying> gfrog_away, s
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 不是爪机了？
<huntxu> adam8157: 看我零身價引援完暴一個億
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 上次说了一堆公司， 有山石，还有啥来着？ 我去 51 搜搜
<archl> good for trog's  the +10,+2 dagger of Comy (weapon) {stab, +Blink +Fly rF+ rN+ MR++}
<freeflying> huntxu, 来，帮我们修个lxc的bug
<huntxu> freeflying: 啥bug
<archl> hun
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 翻log去
<adam8157> huntxu: 笑死你
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡
<onlylove> imtxc: 傻了……点了submit发现一处拼写错误
<freeflying> huntxu, network attach到ovs时用错了
<huntxu> adam8157: 這下妥妥一年定期
<huntxu> freeflying: 回來研究
 * huntxu lunch
<adam8157> huntxu: 买理财吧
<imtxc> gfrog_away: .. 都忘了哪天的了
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 妈蛋，grep啊
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 准备销AE, 妈蛋
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃不海淘可以用么？ lol
<freeflying> huntxu, lxc里当成linux bridge用了
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 兑换不了里程了, 果断销
<onlylove> FF怎么不能记住猫猫网站的密码啊
<onlylove> 在猫猫上班的谁知道那么回事
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 要求3D的地方我去用paypal
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 留张AE卡还可以，去米帝的话识别度比较高
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 找到了
<onlylove> imtxc: 喵的如果能在猫猫上班，哪怕就一年，我看看那些公司哪个敢说我没经验
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 你想多了。
<onlylove> imtxc: 整天nginx tomcat resin挂载嘴边
<imtxc> onlylove: .....
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 换PC了？
<gfrog_away> onlylove: .
<onlylove> imtxc: 在他们眼里apache那就不是webserver
<imtxc> 马蛋，翻了几页就没了
<imtxc> 难道是我搜的关键字不对
<onlylove> imtxc: 那职位可能过期了，如果不过期有的单位有自动刷新
<onlylove> imtxc: 每天定点更新
<imtxc> onlylove: 或许
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是或许，自动刷新这事是一定的
<sjd_zeus> hi all
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  12:47 
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 多问一句，猫猫办公地点在哪
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 村儿里
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 好地方
<imtxc> onlylove: 先去了再说
<imtxc> 反正租房
<onlylove> imtxc: 刚apply
<imtxc> 挑什么地方啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 租房是租房，村里的房租贵
<imtxc> onlylove: 地铁
<onlylove> imtxc: 我原来在知春路上班，subway一小时
<imtxc> onlylove: 知春路跟rh家也没几分钟
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦这，我又要早起了
<onlylove> imtxc: 算了，人要不要还不知道，我不做梦了
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊，先找到再说
<onlylove> imtxc: 今天10份简历投完了，懒得再管了，刚又掉线了……哎，上游戏日常去……
<imtxc> onlylove: 。
<onlylove> imtxc: 联通3G就这德行
<onlylove> imtxc: 时不时的掉一下
<onlylove> 喵的京东那8G的PNY优盘没货了……
<onlylove> 早知道先买下了
<sjd_zeus> 我靠( ‵o′)凸，玩啥游戏呀，还日常
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 有日常的游戏最无聊
<sjd_zeus> onlylove, PNY的U盘质量很烂
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 你给个质量好点的，我用的PNY挺好
<sjd_zeus> 我有个PNY 16G的，随便用用就烫手呀
 * imtxc 默默
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo imtxc 
<imtxc> 面试没消息的话有必要打电话问问么？
<N||||||||||> imtxc: 没.
<N||||||||||> imtxc: 人家想的是人间不拆
<imtxc> N||||||||||: 好吧
<imtxc> N||||||||||: 翻遍了51, 没发现一个靠谱的职位。。。
<imtxc> N||||||||||: 快憋不住了，今年这是什么个行情
<N||||||||||> imtxc: 蓝讯呀
<N||||||||||> imtxc: vmware呀
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 没有不烫手的优盘
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 就是kingston一样
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • ubuntu13.04 深度影音无法使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448279 安装方法如下： sudo add-apt-repository ppa:noobslab/deepin-sc sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install deepin-music-player sudo apt-get install deepin-media-player 但是使用终端打开深度影音的时候提示： ~$ deepin-media-player 插件模块加载失败...模块 plugin_cdrom 缺少变量a
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 你觉得不烫手，只是壳子做的比较好而已，那种迷你盘，基本壳子就是flash
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 烫手正常
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 我之前的优盘是kingmax的superstick
<N||||||||||> adam8157: 预计3.11什么时候正式发呀?
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 2G，觉得小了
<gfrog_away> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<onlylove> N||||||||||: 这种事要问脱袜子
<palomino|working> ...
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 不认识.
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 问什么不能问 adam8157 ?
<onlylove> N||||||||||: 因为脱袜子发布kernel
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 问什么不能问 adam8157 ?
<onlylove> N||||||||||: 很多不能问adam的
<sjd_zeus> onlylove, 2G的现在能干啥呀
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 所以要买个新的
<imtxc> N||||||||||: 蓝讯是 chinacache 么
<N||||||||||> imtxc: y
<onlylove> N||||||||||: 比方我啥时候能有新工作之类的，adam无论如何不知道的
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 有没有人告诉过你, 你说话没逻辑
<onlylove> N||||||||||: 不用别人告诉我，我自己知道
<onlylove> 那个chinacache做的页面做的好像小作坊
<imtxc> N||||||||||: 给 hr 的邮件怎么写
<N||||||||||> imtxc: 目的是啥?
<onlylove> 和那种私服的山寨论坛似的
<imtxc> N||||||||||: 发简历
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手 硬盘安装Ubuntu错误，望解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448278 按照这个贴子http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392854方法来的 e2g4d.png 回车之后的错误提示 filesystem type is ntfs,partition type 0x07 [linux-bzImage,setup=0x4200,size=0x52b9e0] [linux-initrd @ 0x7f00b000,0xff34e5 bytes] 请问各位这怎么解决啊？ 统计信
<^k^> >> 息: 发表于 由 硬盘狂响 — 2013-09-02 12:20
<N||||||||||> imtxc: 哦, 就说, 我发现你们需要xxx岗位的人. 我觉得我很适合这份工作. 我会1. 2. 3. 此处简短的说一下你的技能.    同时我有xx年相关经验, 做过xx. 如果你想进一步了解我, 可以看我的简历(见附件)
<N||||||||||> imtxc: 然后给清联系方式, 说明自己的意向, 完了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你没给HR写过信？
<imtxc> onlylove: 写过，都没回
<onlylove> imtxc: title写上应聘某职位
<zodiac1111> 同在找工作 T^T
<imtxc> onlylove: 。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可以去一些公司网站看下，一般的人都有要求格式，大部分都是应聘+职位名称，然后有要加姓名的
<N||||||||||> 同在找工作 T^T
<pewu> 高校论坛上很多招聘
<pewu> 可以去看看啊
<N||||||||||> 逸仙时空
<zodiac1111>  咱出身卑微 T^T,不入流的大学..
<zodiac1111> 话说又ubuntu的邮件列表吗?比如谷歌论坛之类的
<pewu> zodiac1111: 看看又不要紧……
<zodiac1111> pewu, 有什么高校论坛,就知道个水木社区.
<N||||||||||> zodiac1111: 逸仙时空/北邮人
<pewu> zodiac1111: 水木招聘版感觉都被IT类占领了……
<pewu> N||||||||||: 逸仙时空这个名字真是高洋上
<pewu> 我又想起孙大炮是loli控了。。。
<zodiac1111> 逸仙时空,听名字还以为什么修仙类页游什么的 = =
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=36270
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 流言称Windows 9将在明年发布，Windows 10将是云操作系统
<N||||||||||> pewu: 一说占领, 我想到了 三体吧 .. 北京市第三体育学校  ... 后来活生生的被科幻小说迷给攻占了... ...
<zodiac1111> 233,三体老霸道了
<abc_> hi
<abc_> joke
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  13:34 
<imtxc> 水木上不是要senior 就是 principal
<onlylove> imtxc: 毛线senior，那里面都是学生那里来的senior,junior就不错了
<imtxc> onlylove: 乃去看看啊，看社会招聘
<N||||||||||> 什么时候水木里面都是学生了....
<N||||||||||> 这不瞎扯淡吗...
<onlylove> 水木不是关闭校外注册了么
<zodiac1111> 单纯潜水,
<N||||||||||> onlylove: 毕业了的比在读的都不少吧...
<pewu> 感觉水木基本社会人士
<huntxu> freeflying: 估計是ovs升級了把brcompat去掉了
<zodiac1111> 似乎都是北上广的.压力好大
<zodiac1111> 二流非cs出身小本亚历山大
<zodiac1111> http://bbs.zjubbs.net.cn/thread-142866-1-1.html
<^k^> zodiac1111 ... ⇪ 杭州精子库招募志愿者，奖励5000『招聘信息』浙大bbs|浙江大学bbs|浙江大学论坛_万星阁 -
<palomino|working> O_o
<N||||||||||> zodiac1111: 不是让你找工作吗? 怎么看起这个来了...
<N||||||||||> zodiac1111: 不过, 确实是个好工作
<N||||||||||> zodiac1111: 你赢了
<zodiac1111> N||||||||||, 看着看着就离题了,2333
<freeflying> huntxu, 是啊，结果lxc这货还没升级，系统调用还是linux bridge那套
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡装过devstack么？
<freeflying> gfrog_away, juju + maas
<freeflying> gfrog_away, http://code.launchpad.net/~virtual-maasers/  或者这个
<gfrog_away> freeflying: @_@
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ err: no title
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 这是贵U的OS实现嘛？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 让我很郁闷的是devstack装好了，但是丫的管理界面打不开，总是403,不知道丫的权限控制在哪。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, nova的？ 有用户名和密码的
<freeflying> nova cli用用户名和密码就可以访问了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 嗯，nova，连输用户名密码的机会都不给我，浏览器打开直接403
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 额，难道第一次一定要cli？ 没带本子，等晚上试试
<freeflying> gfrog_away, cli的， 你要搞个novarc,  source下
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 啊，明白。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 真复杂。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 都是restful的啊，你用url也可以
<gfrog_away> freeflying: @_@
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 终端模拟器命令启动图形界面程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448284 在终端模拟器下用命令启动图形界面程序，比如终端模拟器下用命令启动firefox之类的程序，然后程序运行时原来那个终端窗口就被占据了，请问命令加什么参数可以使得程序运行后原来的终端窗口不被占据，可以关掉或是做
<^k^> >> 别的事情。 统计信息: 发表于 由 liuch111 — 2013-09-02 13:56
<adam8157> N||||||||||: 这周末
<N||||||||||> adam8157: 周末才发货?
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 周末肿么了？
<adam8157> N||||||||||: 3.11
<N||||||||||> adam8157: 哦哦, 那好. 那我就安心了
<adam8157> N||||||||||: Delivery Estimate: Friday, September 6, 2013 - Monday, September 9, 2013 by 8:00pm
<N||||||||||> adam8157: 恩, 明白.  :-)
<gfrog_away> freeflying: huntxu openstack的ml一点都不活跃啊，两天了，好几个列表才不到10封信。比qemu差很多呢，lol
<abc_> 为什么在#freenode里面申请隐身衣没人鸟我？。。。
<N||||||||||> abc_: 你的nick注册了吗?
<N||||||||||> abc_: 现在米国时间是半夜....
<abc_> N||||||||||: 注册了。。
<abc_> N||||||||||: 半夜。。
<abc_> 好吧
<abc_> 我去。忽略了时差。。
 * adam8157 貌似耳塞丢了
<N||||||||||> adam8157: 错觉而已... 我每次想换耳机的时候, 都会有这种错觉
<ggarlic> 楼上名字。。我还以为我tmux又出现撕裂屏幕的情况了。。。。
<imtxc> N||||||||||: 你的 M10 到手没有
<N||||||||||> imtxc: 没钱买呢还
<adam8157> N||||||||||: 应该真是丢了...
<N||||||||||> adam8157: 恩, 考虑买个新的不?
<adam8157> N||||||||||: 没钱买...
<adam8157> N||||||||||: 不舍得买贵的
 * iMadper 嫉恶如仇, 尤其见不得有钱人装穷
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 舍不得倒是真的.
<adam8157> iMadper: 可能是周末装修被拿走了...
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕有木有啥双肩笔记本背包推荐？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: timbuk2 Q
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 或者thinkpad, 红帽发的电脑带的那个
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 这货长啥样？
<iMadper> adam8157: 额... 可怜的...
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 那个渣包儿。快被我背烂了。
<iMadper> adam8157: 已经不带了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 所以才想换的。
<adam8157> iMadper: http://www.amazon.com/Timbuk2-Laptop-Backpack-Black-Medium/dp/B004VD7CTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1378103096&sr=8-1&keywords=timbuk2+q
<kves> adam8157 ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Timbuk2 "Q" Laptop Backpack, Black/Black/Black, Medium: Sports & Outdoors
<adam8157> gfrog_away: ^^
<iMadper> adam8157: 挺漂亮的. 结实吗?
<iMadper> adam8157: 我没用过这牌子
<adam8157> iMadper: timbuk2啊! 保修20年
<iMadper> adam8157: 霸气!
<iMadper> adam8157: 下次发了工资考虑一下!
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 这包儿也不便宜啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 还是弄osprey算了。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 配你
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> 唉, 耳塞丢了好不爽
<huntxu> freeflying: 那你打算怎麽處理啊，lxc是直接去調用brctl那種麽
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 沒裝過，不會 @_@
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃耳塞丢了？
<iMadper> adam8157: k3003
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 应该是丢了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: JD上akg好像打折呢？
<iMadper> adam8157: 弄一个吧
<Tom____> quit
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我还有个这个 http://item.jd.com/371156.html  拿到公司是不是有点夸张
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 【飞利浦SHL1700】飞利浦（PHILIPS） SHL1700 超轻便 头戴式 耳机 黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 挺好啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 那行, 这个音质还要好很多
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 灰立扑不符合乃土豪的身份啊。
<imtxc> adam8157: HD650
<iMadper> imtxc: 别逗了, hd650配得上 adam8157 ?! 你这是在侮辱人家!
<imtxc> k3003 也凑合 adam8157
<iMadper> imtxc: k3003 没跑
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么也得hd800, 或者stax 009
<adam8157> 谁要买3.5"硬盘
<sjd_zeus> 我要买ssd
<palomino|working> 买吧
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: http://item.jd.com/825717.html
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 【三星840 Pro系列 512G 2.5英寸 SATA3固态硬盘】三星(SAMSUNG) 840Pro系列 512G 2.5英寸 SATA-3固态硬盘(MZ-7PD512BW)【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
 * iMadper 阿弥陀佛
<huntxu> iMadper: 無恥
<iMadper> huntxu: 怎么了?
<palomino|working> 我觉得买个840evo就行了吧...
<palomino|working> 840pro太贵了。。
<adam8157> 不爽啊
<gfrog> adam8157: momo
<imtxc> adam8157: se535 也凑合
<imtxc> adam8157: 买了先听听，实在不行就上大奥了
<adam8157> imtxc: 100以上的免谈
<adam8157> imtxc: 虽然我确实喜欢音质好的, 但是舍不得买
<huntxu> iMadper: 入個64G的M4好了，128的買不起
<iMadper> huntxu: 我现在用的32的...
<iMadper> huntxu: ToT
<iMadper> huntxu: msata的...
<imtxc> adam8157: 好吧，你至少买个千元以下的吧
<huntxu> iMadper: 本一般是msata麽
<iMadper> huntxu: 不一定... 至少都有minipci-e
<imtxc> adam8157: 100 以下，就只有 E300+ 了
<iMadper> huntxu: minipci-e跟msata是电气相融的
<iMadper> imtxc: k309?
<adam8157> iMadper: link?
<huntxu> iMadper: 噗，買給本用的你說要買啥
<adam8157> iMadper: 我丢的就是k309
<iMadper> adam8157: http://item.jd.com/173106.html
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 【爱科技AKGK309】AKG K309 耳塞式耳机 可可棕色【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<adam8157> imtxc: link?
<adam8157> iMadper: 伤口上撒盐啊
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 关于wifi-menu找的到却无法连网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448293 请问在安装的时候wifi-menu可以连上,安装完重新启动archlinux之后 wifi-menu不能连网该怎么解决呢(?)(找的到可是连不到), 不知道是不是没有装到什么(?) 已经安装wireless_tools,wpa_supplicant, wpa_actiond,dialog,iw等套件~ 感谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 tfiwi
<^k^> >> ts — 2013-09-02 14:45
<iMadper> adam8157: ....
<iMadper> adam8157: 只能说, 你耳朵真大... 我带k309, 涨得慌
<imtxc> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-146067601.29.naUptX&id=14203097883
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 【韵】官方总代认证 升级款九韶E600（E300+）重磅登场 延续经典-淘宝网
<adam8157> iMadper: 声音效果也憋得慌
<eexpress> iMadper: 告诉蛋蛋，植骨耳机。
<imtxc> iMadper: 俺用319
<iMadper> imtxc: 319大声场! 赞!
<iMadper> eexpress: 不知道呀...
<iMadper> eexpress: 你自己告诉他嘛...
<iMadper> eexpress: 我又不是专职传话的...
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，耳朵受罪点，然后戴不稳之外，挺好的
<iMadper> adam8157: 不嫌丑, dt131 真心赞
<imtxc> iMadper: 白牙有不丑的？
<eexpress> iMadper: 你说，他才信啊。笨
<adam8157> imtxc: 耳机的话我有飞利浦, 不想再买 =,=
<eexpress> 做一个小手术，直接骨头上接电震动。 adam8157
<imtxc> adam8157: 额，对自己这么狠心啊你
<eexpress> 身体热能驱动就够了
<iMadper> imtxc: dt1350
<iMadper> imtxc: t70
<imtxc> iMadper: dt 没好看的，做工也差
<iMadper> imtxc: 扯淡, dt1350!
 * cherrot 妈蛋 公司内网DNS坑爹
<imtxc> 面试让简单介绍自己，介绍什么
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 关于wifi-menu找的到却无法连网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448292 请问在安装的时候wifi-menu可以连上,安装完重新启动archlinux之后 wifi-menu不能连网该怎么解决呢(?)(找的到可是连不到), 不知道是不是没有装到什么(?) 已经安装wireless_tools,wpa_supplicant, wpa_actiond,dialog,iw等套件~ 感谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 tfiwi
<^k^> >> ts — 2013-09-02 14:44
<imtxc> 背一遍简历可以不
<iMadper> imtxc: http://search.jd.com/Search?keyword=dt1350&enc=utf-8&area=1
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 502 => Net::HTTPBadGateway for http://search.jd.com/Search?keyword=dt1350&enc=utf-8&area=1 -- unhandled responsein get body
<cherrot> imtxc, 身高 体重 三维  句话直径
<iMadper> cherrot: 抱抱
<cherrot> iMadper, 么么哒  你家用什么宽带？
<iMadper> cherrot: 电信
<iMadper> cherrot: 光纤 20mbps
<eexpress> 没好玩的
<cherrot> iMadper, 能连接google的imap服务器么
<imtxc> iMadper: hd650 50ohm 和 250ohm 的有什么区别
<cherrot> iMadper, 。。。。就不用炫耀了 壕
<iMadper> cherrot: 必须呀!!!
<iMadper> cherrot: 免费升级的!!!
<iMadper> cherrot: 20mb又不加钱, 算个毛炫耀
<iMadper> imtxc: 真有50ohm的? 吊死版?!
<cherrot> iMadper, 能连接google imap么。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，这货有两个版本
<iMadper> cherrot: 必须呀. 我回答过一次了!
<iMadper> imtxc: 50的没听过
<iMadper> imtxc: 250的赞!
<imtxc> 250 的得要放
<cherrot> iMadper, 妈蛋 为毛联通拒绝访问！
<iMadper> imtxc: 谷津u2, 赞!
<iMadper> imtxc: 50的肯定也需要!
<iMadper> imtxc: 别天真了
<iMadper> imtxc: 都得要!
<iMadper> imtxc: 598都需要!
<imtxc> iMadper:  哥有国砖，推力够
<iMadper> imtxc: 你是啥?
<imtxc> iMadper: 国砖 ihifi960
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦. 厉害.
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你应该买dt1350呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 用 319 没法儿听
<iMadper> imtxc: 在家/随身 都很好
<iMadper> imtxc: 或者, 廉价的 k240s
<iMadper> imtxc: 真羡慕你
<imtxc> iMadper: 音量到8点钟就受不了
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 土豪, 不要炫耀...
<imtxc> iMadper: 我把上次那一套出了，然后收的这个
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 关于wifi-menu找的到却无法连网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448294 请问在安装的时候wifi-menu可以连上,安装完重新启动archlinux之后 wifi-menu不能连网该怎么解决呢(?)(找的到可是连不到), 不知道是不是没有装到什么(?) 已经安装wireless_tools,wpa_supplicant, wpa_actiond,dialog,iw等套件~ 感谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 tfiwi
<^k^> >> ts — 2013-09-02 15:00
<iMadper> imtxc: 真心土豪. 膜拜
<imtxc> iMadper: 妹的，我就这一件奢侈品
<imtxc> iMadper: 想买个本儿一直没钱
<imtxc> t400 啊，爷爷辈儿的本
<wiiw> imtxc: A460P I3 D6 , 2300元
<imtxc> wiiw: 要小本儿，  I5+ 吧，不然 i
<imtxc> i3 估计很快又淘汰了
<iMadper> imtxc: 日淘lavie z
<iMadper> imtxc: 或者lavie x
<iMadper> imtxc: 连候总都喜欢
<iMadper> imtxc: 5krmb, i7 8g 256ssd 比air还轻   1600*900分辨率
<imtxc> iMadper: 这是啥
<iMadper> imtxc: 自己搜吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 等我wc回来
<Tom_> d . .......
<wiiw> imtxc: 嗯,我买来2G 内存, 现在又买了条4G的
<gfrog> iMadper: 我那个x230感脚略沉。 cc adam8157
<Tom_> 我是一个QaXaaa@aaaVV
<Tom_> QaXaaa@aaaVV
<Tom_> QaXaaa@aaaVV
<Tom_> QaXaaa@aaaVV
<wiiw> imtxc: 5年后再买台
<adam8157> gfrog: 扔给我
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃都有了，滚粗
<adam8157> gfrog: 我不嫌重
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<gfrog> mohli: momo
<mohli> gfrog, 困吗？
<iMadper> gfrog: 这本来就不是轻薄机...
<iMadper> gfrog: 还有9 cells 的电池
<gfrog> mohli: 竟然问这种问题。。。
<gfrog> iMadper: 难道带s后缀的才叫轻薄？ 我都没要9cell，现在那个电池都想扔了不带
<mohli> gfrog, 怎么了？ 你不是“中午不， 然后就崩溃吗”
<gfrog> mohli: 今天中午才来，情况特殊。
<iMadper> gfrog: 轻薄本, 请考虑日系...
<iMadper> gfrog: 各种13寸然后比11寸的air还轻, 配置还高, 价格还便宜
<gfrog> iMadper: 无爱，我又不煎鸡蛋
<iMadper> gfrog: 散热好过这个tp的.. tp散热一般, 不过是键盘/掌托不热而已
<iMadper> gfrog: 人家镁锂合金, 散热比这个好多了
<gfrog> iMadper: 这不就行了。
<huntxu> gfrog: 乃居然也x230
<gfrog> iMadper: 那也无爱。
<huntxu> adam8157: 轉會窗要關了啊，憂桑。。。
<iMadper> gfrog: 重呀...
<gfrog> huntxu: 跟 adam8157 买情侣机了。
<adam8157> huntxu: 莫非要压哨?
<gfrog> iMadper: 讨厌日韩系
<iMadper> gfrog: 病, 得电
<huntxu> gfrog: 你在本朝買的？
<gfrog> iMadper: 滚粗
<gfrog> huntxu: 嗯，水木上找的人买的水本儿。貌似是港行学生机
<gfrog> huntxu: 木有smartcard reader，但是多了个渣指纹，很不爽。
<huntxu> adam8157: 昨晚你估計沒看，flamini歸隊就和打雞血一樣，後腰省了20m
<imtxc> iMadper: 那个本儿好像是 u
<imtxc>  的cpu
<adam8157> huntxu: "省""省""省""省""省""省""省""省""省""省""省""省"
<imtxc> tp 有不带指纹的？
<huntxu> gfrog: 指紋好啊，我還想要呢 lol
<huntxu> gfrog: 多少錢入手的？
<huntxu> adam8157: 卡巴耶看來不用了
<huntxu> adam8157: 進攻中場加一個後衛吧估計
<adam8157> 注册了paypal反而想销了... 分地域不爽
<iMadper> imtxc: Core i7 3517U(Ivy Bridge)
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.rakuten.co.jp/aone21/lx850js/
<huntxu> adam8157: 但是真不知道買誰
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 【楽天市場】【新品・送料無料】NEC LaVie X LX850/JS PC-LX850JS ※[OFFICE なし ]：aone store
<iMadper> imtxc: air难道不是?
<adam8157> huntxu: 不买的话教授会被笑死
<imtxc> iMadper: 我要 make 啊， u
<imtxc>  u 的话够么
<gfrog> huntxu: 咱俩换C壳？
<iMadper> imtxc: 1920 * 1080 不动心? 256gssd, i7, 才5k!
<gfrog> huntxu: 5300
<imtxc> iMadper: 15.6 无爱
<gfrog> huntxu: 又加了2条内存
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你买lavie z去
<imtxc> 87,350円
<iMadper> imtxc: lavie x 大的.
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过, 15寸才1.59kg哦
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.rakuten.co.jp/aone21/lz550ls-z/
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 【楽天市場】【展示品・送料無料】NEC LaVie Z PC-LZ550LS ※[OFFICE なし]：aone store
<imtxc> iMadper: 那我等等，我找到工作应该就有更合适的本出来恶劣
<iMadper> imtxc: 0.89kg  13寸
<imtxc> 送料無料什么意思
<iMadper> imtxc: 我也想知道....
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.rakuten.co.jp/aone21/lz750js/   这个好.
<huntxu> adam8157: 怎麽可能，昨晚比賽結束那表情，明明就是你丫再花一億都幹不過我的意思
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 【楽天市場】【新品・送料無料】NEC LaVie Z LZ750/JS PC-LZ750JS ※[OFFICE なし ]：aone store
<adam8157> huntxu: 这都是转会窗关闭之前的浮云.....
<huntxu> gfrog: 良心價
<iMadper> imtxc: 0.875kg, air13寸的1.3kg呢.
<imtxc> iMadper: 104900 了
<imtxc> 跟 air 差不多价了吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 自己换算去. 比air低配都便宜. 但是配置高很多, 也轻. 分辨率也高
<iMadper> imtxc: nnnnd, 这个比air强多了!
<huntxu> adam8157: 今早看網易評論，說馬德裡競技的比賽，技術含量甩昨晚英超雙紅會，看曼聯和利物浦連中路滲透都打不了
<imtxc> iMadper: U  的cpu 怎么样
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.10无法安装任何软件。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448295 我的用的事ubuntu12.10版本，无论安装什么软件都提示没有可用的软件包，确实的软件已废弃，我已经换过软件源了，可还是同样的问题，这是怎么回事？？。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ClumsyBear — 2013-09-02 15:22
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Processors-Benchmarklist.2436.0.html
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Mobile Processors - Benchmarklist - NotebookCheck.net Tech
<iMadper> imtxc: 这还要问我? 自己查这个页面啊... 非计算机专业的都知道这个页面
<imtxc> 有 iMadper 我可以过滤 google 了
 * imtxc iMadper 帮我戒 google
<huntxu> adam8157: 西甲球迷這是何苦。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 比i7-620m 性能高
<iMadper> imtxc: 跟i5-2450一个级别
<adam8157> huntxu: 其实我觉得英超好看些, 虽然很多人都说英超是给新手看的
<iMadper> imtxc: 难道还不够?!
<huntxu> adam8157: 周六那天犯賤在家裏和房東一起看中超
<adam8157> =,=
<imtxc> 键程1.22mm iMadper
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么了?
<iMadper> imtxc: 你跟air比, 还好一些吧?
<iMadper> imtxc: 你要4mm按键的轻薄机??!!
<imtxc> iMadper: 1.22 的键程跟 A- cup 有什么区别，手感何在
<iMadper> imtxc: nnnd, 吹毛求疵
<imtxc> 没有 ips
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你找个更好的
<imtxc> iMadper: 买不起嘛，所以觉得酸
<Tom__> 终于看到中文了 :)
<cherrot> Tom__, oops?
<Tom__> ?
<imtxc> iMadper: 你的卡批了么
<iMadper> imtxc: 没
<imtxc> iMadper: 貌似没问清楚。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 没进度还是据
<iMadper> imtxc: 没进度
<iMadper> imtxc: 审批中
<imtxc> 有全币种就可以日淘了吧
<adam8157> iMadper: 卧槽 没让我推荐
<imtxc> iMadper: 对啊！，你怎么没让我推荐
<imtxc> adam8157: 推荐一个人够吃一顿麦当劳不
<adam8157> imtxc: 够
<imtxc> iMadper: 那你欠我一吨麦当劳
<imtxc> 吨/顿
<Tom__> /wc
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu12.04.3里firefox的adblock plus附加组件的“过滤规则首选项”不能打开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448297 ubuntu12.04.3里firefox的adblock plus附加组件安装正常，但是“过滤规则首选项”不能打开。 按ALT＋TAB能看到“ADBLOCK PLUS过滤规则首选项”已经打开了，但却不能显示， 想问一下怎样能解决这个
<^k^> >> 问题？还是BUG？THX 统计信息: 发表于 由 zslibra — 2013-09-02 15:44
<iMadper> adam8157: 啊? 是吗?!
<iMadper> adam8157: 我不知道呀...
<adam8157> iMadper: 那你欠我一吨麦当劳
<iMadper> adam8157: 一吨... 吃死你
<iMadper> adam8157: 一顿没问题呀!
<imtxc> iMadper: 我要大汉堡、大薯条、大可乐
<imtxc> 大鸡翅
<iMadper> adam8157: 土拨鼠到了
<adam8157> iMadper: 壕
<iMadper> adam8157: 特价的时候买的, 比taobao都便宜.
<adam8157> iMadper: 竟然不让我推荐 气死了
<iMadper> adam8157: 额... 请你吃麦当劳/肯德基
<adam8157> iMadper: 水木锦堂
<iMadper> adam8157: 买的这款: 黑色: http://www.amazon.cn/Marmot-%E5%9C%9F%E6%8B%A8%E9%BC%A0-%E9%98%B2%E6%99%92%E9%80%9F%E5%B9%B2%E9%95%BF%E8%A2%96T%E6%81%A4-%E7%94%B7%E5%BC%8F-D60410/dp/B0095DE50Y/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Marmot 土拨鼠 防晒速干长袖T恤 男式 D60410-Marmot 土拨鼠运动户外健身-亚马逊
<adam8157> iMadper: 多少钱
<iMadper> adam8157: 这个就只能你请我了
<iMadper> adam8157: 199
<onlylove> iMadper: 你把nick改过来了？
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩, 为了登录
<adam8157> iMadper: wa...
<iMadper> adam8157: 怎么了...
<onlylove> imtxc: 你换那么快的nick做啥
<^k^> 新 开源小工具 • 希望大牛出一个hao123在线听歌的软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448298 我发现，现在music.hao123.com做的非常不错，但是每次都要开个浏览器，现在能不能用python写一个程序，把这个网页包进去，去掉头和尾，去掉广告，只保留下面这一部分，做为一个应用软件展示，可以在状态栏加一个图标，可以
<^k^> >> 点击打开或者编辑。类似虾米电台一样！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lamp99 — 2013-09-02 15:5 …
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 问个问题，如果想以普通用户在系统开机的时候执行个程序，应该肿么做？
<adam8157> gfrog: su
<gfrog> adam8157: 登录之前
<adam8157> gfrog: su
<onlylove> gfrog: 写到bashrc里面……
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，求回字的四种解法。
<gfrog> onlylove: 登录之前
<adam8157> gfrog: su gfrog -c "command"
<gfrog> adam8157: 这算第一种，第二种呢？
<onlylove> gfrog：那就rc.local
<adam8157> gfrog: 登录之前是root, 随便su执行啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 这就完了你还要啥
<gfrog> onlylove: 其他用户。注意审题
<gfrog> adam8157: initscript那些指定user/group的脚本，是在哪转换用户的？ 自己的binary里么？
<onlylove> gfrog： linux有很多虚拟用户啊，比方说bin什么的
<gfrog> onlylove: 注意审题。
<adam8157> gfrog: initscript会用普通用户执行么? 哦 mpd就有, 它会syscall切用户
<gfrog> adam8157: 是啊，切用户是这个service自己干还是initscript就能帮忙做？
<freeflying> gfrog, upstart, 在用户目录下
<adam8157> gfrog: 自己或者su啊
<gfrog> freeflying: @_@ 不考虑有upstart的情况。。
<adam8157> gfrog: systemd可以user service
<gfrog> adam8157: 看来我想错了。。
<freeflying> gfrog, 那就systemd
 * adam8157 针锋相对
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 就是sysvinit，莫多考虑。
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 再进一步说就是RHEL5的os
<adam8157> gfrog: su最简单了
<onlylove> 一定要普通用户么
<onlylove> 不是mysql这样的算不算啊
<onlylove> mysql可以登录前启动的，用户组是mysql啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 那就su吧。。
<gfrog> onlylove: mysqld是肿么启动的时候切换到mysql用户的？
<onlylove> gfrog：不知道
 * gfrog 这问题面试的时候被问到指定就废了。还好是个SA朋友问我的。。
<onlylove> gfrog:你这个应该是nologin shell吧？
<freeflying> gfrog, 那就su呗
<imtxc> onlylove: 为了部落
<onlylove> imtxc: 你半路冒这么一句做啥
<gfrog> freeflying: 这个办法这么简单，那为毛还有一坨程序要自己写代码降权呢？ 估计还是有些问题。。 cc adam8157
<imtxc> onlylove: 刚看到你问我的问题啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 我不换 nick，就被 iMadper kick 了，那我的部落怎么办
<onlylove> imtxc: 你家部落和nick啥关系
<freeflying> gfrog, 没看到这样的程序啊，都是以某个用户去执行啊
<imtxc> 有面试题目？
<adam8157> gfrog: 想自己实现啊...程序里想指定运行用户zhilei
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 去看看apache肿么干的。。
<yuxans> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/suexec.html
<^k^> yuxans ⇪ t: suEXEC Support - Apache HTTP Server
<freeflying> gfrog, debian里以www-data用户和组
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 RHEL里用cgroup限定了一个user，不过不熟cgroup，这玩意指定用户了那这个程序就是以这个用户执行了么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 然后呢
<gfrog> adam8157: $cgroup $nice runuser -s /bin/bash $user -c "$corelimit >/dev/null 2>&1 ; $*"
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧
<onlylove> gfrog：我突然想问你那sa朋友是不是傻
<gfrog> onlylove: 咋说？
<gfrog> adam8157: RHEL看起来好牛逼
<adam8157> gfrog: 必须的
<onlylove> gfrog：既然是sa，不知道mysql，apache这些东西都是以自己的用户执行的？
<onlylove> gfrog:再怎么说，用root启动apache这也是很危险的事情吧？
<gfrog> onlylove: 他可能知道，也可能不知道。但是你知道是到底如何用自己的用户启动的么？
<onlylove> gfrog：我不知道他是怎么做到的，但是我知道的是，为了系统的安全，肯定不会以root开启某些服务，因为root开的进程都是有root权限的
<gfrog> onlylove: 现在没说这问题。
<gfrog> onlylove: 你答非所问了。
 * imtxc 球请假说辞
<onlylove> gfrog:程序可以设定sid
<onlylove> 傻了……
<onlylove> suid
<gfrog> onlylove: suid？ 设了有啥用？ suid是干啥的你清楚不？
<onlylove> 那东西叫啥来着……一年没摸，忘了
 * imtxc 是不是可以说表弟来上大学明天去接比较靠谱？
<adam8157> imtxc: "不想上班, 请一天假调节下"
<iMadper> imtxc: 好理由, 赞一个
<iMadper> imtxc: "老板长得太丑, 实在多一天都忍不了了, 休息一天, 吐一下胃酸"
<gfrog> imtxc: 请假还需要理由？ 直接告诉乃老板例假。
<onlylove> 一个个的都不想活了的理由
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<imtxc> 接表弟上学多应景儿啊，老板肯定知道这两天开学啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 说一个北京的三流本科大学
<iMadper> imtxc: 吉利大学?
<iMadper> imtxc: 海跑?
<imtxc> iMadper: 带北京的
<iMadper> imtxc: 海淀走读大学呀!
<adam8157> imtxc: 五道口朝鲜学院
<onlylove> imtxc: 吉利在北京
<iMadper> imtxc: 北京城市学院呀
<gfrog> imtxc: 北邮昌平校区
<imtxc> iMadper: 北京城市学院，ok
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<imtxc> 就这么定了
<onlylove> 北京城市学院，貌似在保福寺？
<adam8157> onlylove: 北航附近
<gfrog> adam8157: 应该说北门对面
<adam8157> gfrog: http://cc.cmbchina.com/Notice/DetailInfo.aspx?guid=deee1036-aecf-4a74-880a-9d36ad64582a
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 招商银行 --关于AE卡新户首刷礼活动及促销期积分兑换功能到期停止的公告
<onlylove> adam8157: 我记得我坐47路貌似路过
<gfrog> adam8157: onlylove 每天早上10点上课之前那里妹子挺多。
<gfrog> adam8157: 看到了，我无压力，基本不刷卡，网购没积分
<onlylove> gfrog：我这个年纪找刚上学的妹子不太合适了，上研究生的可以考虑下
<gfrog> onlylove: 想想杨振宁
<onlylove> gfrog:然后让妹子学习翁帆和席琳迪翁？
<iMadper> imtxc: 差不多, 很近
<onlylove> 北航……我记得知春路往东走三站就是北航
<onlylove> imtxc: 我建议，老板不问哪个学校你就不用说，问了再说
<gfrog> adam8157: 完全看不懂systemd
 * gfrog 编跟事实不贴边的谎话最容易出漏洞。万一老板来了兴致，想问问那孩子学啥的，几点到啥的咋办？ cc imtxc 
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-52-generic #78-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 26 16:23:24 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<imtxc> onlylove: 当然啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 其实他也知道我做什么去了阿布
<imtxc> onlylove: 不拆而已吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 不一定
<imtxc> 病假上周已经请了
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • kubuntu 13.10 Qt creator编译程序时间大减啊,哈哈 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448301 刚刚把以前32位的程序在64位环境重新编译一下,结果以前要1分多钟的,现在只要20秒啊!!! 是GCC4.8的功劳? 还是开启多线程支持了? 以前编译时间长,所以可以打开任务管理器看下,是单线程的,,,现在估计是多线程了吧,不然光靠GCC
<^k^> >> 4.8的优化还不至于快几倍的时间啊. 统计信息: 发表于 由 flwwater — 2013-09-02 16:43
<onlylove> imtxc: 没好利索，复发了
<imtxc> onlylove: 感冒， 复发？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我感冒通常要半个月才好
<imtxc> iMadper gfrog adam8157 pdf 阅读器哪个好点，  evince 没有 tab 不方便啊
<adam8157> imtxc: evince
<pewu> okular很赞
<imtxc> 又一个 kde党
<pewu> ，只要你不嫌弃依赖多的话。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: llpp
<onlylove> imtxc: 你用过mupdf以后就知道了……
<imtxc> iMadper: llpp 全称？
<iMadper> imtxc: llpp
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫搜llpp还能搜出别的来不成?
<iMadper> imtxc: http://repo.or.cz/w/llpp.git
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Public Git Hosting - llpp.git/summary
<imtxc> g lapp
<imtxc> g llpp
<^k^> imtxc: lapp The |Lapp| Group is one of the leading supplier of cable, wires and cable accessories.
<^k^> imtxc: llpp description, PDF pager. owner, av1474@comtv.ru. last change, Sat, 31 Aug 2013 07:06:34 +0000. URL, git://repo.or.cz/|llpp|.git. http://repo.or.cz/r/|llpp|.git.
<imtxc> iMadper: 缆普电缆(上海)有限公司
<shankai> iMadper: 你干脆帮我写段 lisp，你 +o 了我就自动换个随机 nick
<iMadper> shankai: opme就是我自己写的函数... 我可以加一行, +o之后直接kick你
<gfrog_here> imtxc 要毛自行车
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 我要手表
<iMadper> (defun erc-cmd-OPME ()
<iMadper>   (erc-message "PRIVMSG"
<iMadper>                (format "chanserv op %s %s" (erc-default-target) (erc-current-nick)) nil) (erc-cmd-KICK "imtxc"))
<iMadper>  
<MeaCulpa> 好丑
<iMadper> imtxc: 改好了
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 是呀, 我没缩进
<MeaCulpa> 缩进了更丑
<imtxc> iMadper: s/imtxc/MeaCulpa 试试效果
<imtxc> iMadper: 你这个太毒，至少中间 sleep 5s 啊
<imtxc> 让我有 5s 的出闪时间
<iMadper> imtxc: 没. 我想试试效果.
<MeaCulpa> erc有sleep?
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: emacs有.
<MeaCulpa> sleep了就卡整个进程了吧
<MeaCulpa> emacs有sleep?
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 不会.
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: (sleep-for 5)  睡5秒
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • mac下挂接ubuntu服务器传文件的问题[img]http://www.baidupcs.com/thumbnail/ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448302 我在mac下用sshfs挂接一个服务器目录到本地文件夹,在这个目录中通过finder创建删除文件加都没问题,就是无法拷贝文件,无论从服务器拷到本地还是从本地拷贝到服务器都不行,求助!! 拷贝文件到服
<^k^> >> 务器的时候出现以下错误提示 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/member …
<imtxc> freeflying: 17.1 mph 这是步行的速度吧？
<freeflying> imtxc, 你步行能17miles/hour?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我跑步都不行...
<iMadper> imtxc: nnnd, 你高端竞走选手呀
<imtxc> 17.1 mph 换成 km/h 是多少
<iMadper> imtxc: *1.6
 * imtxc 擦  /1.6 了
<imtxc> freeflying: 我就说你步行怎么会平均心率 135
<freeflying> imtxc, 擦
<iMadper> imtxc: 27.2km 我都跑不下来...
<iMadper> freeflying: 昨晚带老爸去跑步了!
<freeflying> iMadper, 乃吸取我的教训，慢慢加量
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 一定
<imtxc> iMadper: 27km 够半程马拉松了
<iMadper> imtxc: 超了
<freeflying> iMadper, 我之前被基蛙忽悠了下，打算着啥时候去跑半马，结果加量太快
<iMadper> freeflying: 罚他请客!  我跟 adam8157 作陪
<imtxc> iMadper: 话说兰州居然办马拉松比赛，跑玩运动员居然都没中毒
<iMadper> ....
<freeflying> imtxc, lol
<freeflying> iMadper, 我看行
<iMadper> freeflying: 靠你了!
<freeflying> iMadper, 最近他肯定要请客，你看紧了
<adam8157> iMadper: +1
<imtxc> Garmin 的这数据分析挺多嘛
<iMadper> freeflying: 放心!
<freeflying> iMadper, 估计得10月后了
<adam8157> iMadper: 希望你审核不过 哼
 * freeflying 下周开始苦逼出差一个月
<iMadper> adam8157: ToT...
<imtxc> 审核？
 * adam8157 十天, 被邮件列表轰炸了64M的邮件
<freeflying> imtxc, 你去帽帽搞定了？
<adam8157> iMadper: 不过, 然后我refer
<adam8157> lol
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 你为了机票?
<adam8157> freeflying: 去哪
<freeflying> adam8157, 邮件列表我以前只看title
<freeflying> adam8157, 现在只搜索关键词看
<adam8157> iMadper: 兑换不了机票了
<freeflying> lol
<iMadper> adam8157: 据说可以呀?!
<iMadper> adam8157: 我办的时候, 还可以呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 那就看archive呗
<iMadper> adam8157: 那个办卡的人说....
<imtxc> freeflying: 什么时候，没有啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 啥卡
<iMadper> adam8157: 招行 ae
<adam8157> iMadper: http://cc.cmbchina.com/Notice/DetailInfo.aspx?guid=deee1036-aecf-4a74-880a-9d36ad64582a
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 招商银行 --关于AE卡新户首刷礼活动及促销期积分兑换功能到期停止的公告
<freeflying> adam8157, 你上周美亚的胆子下了？
<imtxc> 擦，招行ae换不了里程那还有个毛儿用/
<iMadper> 我擦!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<imtxc> 销卡吧
<iMadper> 我打电话取消去
<adam8157> iMadper: imtxc 另外里程换机票需要首次兑奖资格, 两年内飞了两万公里或者4个非特价航班才可以兑奖
<adam8157> iMadper: imtxc 你们太单纯了
<iMadper> adam8157: 别的银行, 也这么变态?
<imtxc> adam8157: ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 机票ae金是最划算的了
<imtxc> iMadper: 别的可以看看花旗
<adam8157> imtxc: iMadper 首次兑奖资格是航空公司定的
<iMadper> imtxc: 好的.
<adam8157> imtxc: 华夏最好, ae金兑不了里程了少年
<iMadper> adam8157: 我一年能刷10w, 积分, 哪家最有用?
<imtxc> 看吧，所以啊，你们赶紧注销刚申请的 招行全币种吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 超市购物就小交
<iMadper> imtxc: 商场购物呢?
<adam8157> iMadper: 薅羊毛还是算了吧
<imtxc> 我就是超市党， 不要问我商场。。。 iMadper
<adam8157> imtxc: 这和全币种有个蛋关系
<iMadper> adam8157: 一年刷10w rmb, 还蹭不到羊毛?
<imtxc> adam8157: 过两天全币种的 1.5% 优惠也没了
<adam8157> iMadper: 10w的积分可以看5场电影
<iMadper> adam8157: nnnnd! 我团购电影票才17一张....
<iMadper> adam8157: 3d都可以
<adam8157> imtxc: 人说了免, 就不会改, ae
<imtxc> iMadper: 招行是 400:1
<adam8157> imtxc: 人说了免, 就不会改, ae之前是促销期间
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥400:1?
<imtxc> iMadper: 消费 400 元，相当于有了 1块钱的积分
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦... .... ... ... ... ... ...
 * iMadper 我太天真了. 
<iMadper> 谢谢 adam8157 大湿 拍醒我!
<imtxc> iMadper: 比如你想吃一顿50的卖当劳，你得花 50 × 400 = 20000 块
<adam8157> iMadper: 刷卡100块银行才能赚3-7毛, 你以为能给你多少羊毛?
<adam8157> iMadper: 不是公司采购经理就不要指望这个
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩!
<iMadper> adam8157: 一定要一年刷个几千万的那种人才能每周吃个破麦当劳...
<iMadper> 真可怜...
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。。
<Tom_> 。。。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 信用卡是为了方便和实惠, 积分羊毛这种事情还是算了吧
<iMadper> imtxc: show.smzdm.com/detail/14827
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 算了吧...
<imtxc> 来用中行 emv 全币种吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 申不到, 而且中行渣
<iMadper> adam8157: 买了个: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=21017779260
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Allure Eyewear Call of Duty Black 防蓝光辐射疲劳护目眼镜夹片-淘宝网
<imtxc> adam8157: 又没说申白金
<adam8157> imtxc: 金不免吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 再说了, 中行额度那么低, 楚国有个蛋用
<imtxc> adam8157: 免的，不过没有反现
<imtxc> iMadper: 上班呢，怎么能发这个
<iMadper> imtxc: 我看见标题, 我就给你发过去了
<iMadper> imtxc: 乃看了这么久了都
<imtxc> iMadper: 看了不能撸，没劲
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • PPS的升级文件怎么弄 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448303 刚刚开始玩UBUNTU 安装了个PPS提示有升级文件，下载了一个EXE的文件 不知道怎么安装了。 求指导 统计信息: 发表于 由 boombery — 2013-09-02 18:04
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于linux驱动的疑问。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448304 我一直疑惑。。。很多厂家由于不想暴露自己产品的重要信息而对linux驱动的开发很保守。例如显卡驱动等。知道是不是大部分硬件商都不愿意开发相应驱动，是不是在桌面pc和服务器行业都这样（还是服务器行业好点，因为用的人多？）那
<^k^> >> 样没有硬件驱动的良好配合，怎么发挥linux的高效？？？如果有硬件驱动的良好配合 …
<skraito> :)
<skraito> hi all
<flysto> ye
<^k^> skraito:点点点.  19:41 
<Tom__> kkd
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：节约粮食 　　偶小时侯吃饭不老实，一老农为了教育我，对我说: 六零年苦呀，没饭吃，抠出来的鼻屎从来不扔的。
<cherrot> ^k^, 升级了啊
<Pudge> 这校花还勉强能看
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • wayland进展怎么样了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448310 如题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dtph — 2013-09-02 20:53
<douglas> 有人吗
<^k^> douglas:点点点.  21:13 
<douglas> 好吧，有个机器人回答我
<Pudge> iMadper: 敢把kk改一下么，老讲这种2b校花
<Pudge> 笑话
<iMadper> Pudge: nnnnd, 又不是我的机器人
<Pudge> iMadper: 你不能改？我记得你能改的啊
<lifeng> happyaron: 我开始NM process了
<iMadper> Pudge: nnnd, 我改不了呀
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 看乃linkedin来着，你跟 xu 是同学儿啊
<happyaron> lifeng: 赞
<iMadper> imtxc: 肯定不是呀
<Pudge> iMadper: 哦，对，你的机器人叫madper
<imtxc> iMadper: 额，什么不似乎
<imtxc> iMadper: 什么不是
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 你说的是哪个xu?
<lifeng> happyaron: 上周找li daobing签了名
<iMadper> imtxc: 糊涂徐还是?
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃不认识
<iMadper> imtxc: 我想成糊涂徐了...
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧
<happyaron> lifeng: 赞啊
<imtxc> 原来基青蛙的前东家是东软
<lifeng> happyaron: 活跃的guo liang, asianhe，还有没有其他人？
<happyaron> lifeng: 基本木有了吧。
<happyaron> lifeng: 再就剩下我了。
<happyaron> freeflying: 额，你把我的ip给抢了……
<happyaron> freeflying: .143
<freeflying> happyaron, 你都关了吧，昨天的146机器好像不在了
<happyaron> freeflying: ok
<freeflying> happyaron, thx
<adam8157> https://dvdhrm.wordpress.com/2013/09/01/splitting-drm-and-kms-device-nodes/
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Splitting DRM and KMS device nodes | Ponyhof
<gfrog_here> imtxc 校友
<zodiac1111_> k
<zodiac1111_> ^k^
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu13.04 终端字体编辑配置文件可以选择的字体太少 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448311 ubuntu13.04 终端字体编辑配置文件可以选择的字体太少，使用其他的可以选择很多其他系统已经安装的字体，但是终端为什么只可以选择几个字体的，我系统中安装了Consolas雅黑混合版编程字体，终端想使
<^k^> >> 用这个字体，但是在选择终端字体中却没有这个字体，为什么的啊 统计信息: 发表 …
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 整了几天，发现GPT还是不能用，不过有个方法可以用 WIN8+UBUNTU http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448312 以坛友的方法添加了WIN8的启动项，可是我的本本会提示 error disk，改成HD1，不行，GPT2对应着EFI分区，怎么改都不能，难不成是因为我本本旧的原因？非原装WIN8，无secury boot 功能，只支持UEFI－还是
<^k^> >> 刷了破解BIOS用的。 看了坛友的方法，用grubx64.efi换成bootx64.efi 然后Micorosoft\Boot\bootm …
<imtxc> iMadper: 帮忙下个种子
<iMadper> imtxc: ?
<imtxc> iMadper: 了不起的盖茨比的
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 我找下
<imtxc> iMadper: 看有 bd 的没有
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩
<iMadper> imtxc: bd是啥?
<iMadper> imtxc: 帮顶?
<imtxc> iMadper: Blue Disk
<iMadper> imtxc: Blueray .... 竟然叫bd
<iMadper> imtxc: The Great Gatsby 2013 3D BluRay HOU 1080p DTS x264-CHD3D
<iMadper> imtxc: 可以?
<iMadper> imtxc: 不行, 3d的这个是...
<imtxc> 恩
<iMadper> imtxc: 你要多大的?
<iMadper> imtxc: 20g?
<imtxc> 。。
<imtxc> 10 -
<iMadper> imtxc: 蓝光, 有10g的?
<imtxc> 或者10 左右
<imtxc> 那就20 的来吧
<imtxc> 只要速度够快
<iMadper> imtxc: 6.51的?
<imtxc> 6.51 的分辨率多少
<iMadper> imtxc: 720
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 13的也有
<imtxc> iMadper: 那就来20 的
<imtxc> 13 的这个估计跟我现在下的一样
<imtxc> 速度太慢
<iMadper> imtxc: 237上传!
<imtxc> iMadper: 我其实是主要用来占网速的
<iMadper> imtxc: 扯淡会慢!
<imtxc> iMadper: 那就来
<imtxc> iMadper: txc dot yang  gmail
<imtxc> 只要能占满我的网速就好
<iMadper> imtxc: done
<imtxc> iMadper: 赞 thx.
<imtxc> iMadper: 占满了，很好
<imtxc> 这是 chhd 的么
<iMadper> imtxc: 是的
<imtxc> iMadper: 记得开放注册了喊我啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 所以, 你可以顺便帮我赚一点儿积分
<iMadper> imtxc: 好的.
<iMadper> imtxc: 速度多少?
<imtxc> 800
<imtxc> 800kB/s
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 不错. 你跟你合租的人闹别扭呢?
<imtxc> iMadper: 丫没完没了的下电视剧，害我游戏掉线N次
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<imtxc> 电视剧嘛，那么小，在线看得了
<iMadper> imtxc: 就是的
<iMadper> imtxc: 不科学
<imtxc> 恩，现在稳定 1M
<imtxc> iMadper: 下线儿了先～
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
 * slucx ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 * slucx guile是GNU的官放扩展，为毛没人用啊？
<adam8157> slucx: gnu的东西又不代表好, hurd, gnustep等等....
<slucx> 看来gnustep被骂的很厉害啊, 不懂o-c
<iMadper> slucx: guile用的人不少哦.
<slucx> iMadper: 没见
<iMadper> slucx: 你见过有人用vba吗?
 * slucx awesome 可以改成用scheme
<slucx> 哈哈
<iMadper> slucx: 你见过别人用cobol吗?
<adam8157> 初中用过vba =,=
<iMadper> slucx: 其实, 都是不少人用的. 不过, 恰好我们周边没人用而已
<iMadper> adam8157: 年薪百万vba!
<iMadper> adam8157: 拜!
<iMadper> adam8157: 请客!
<slucx> 伤心啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 我们是再说vb script么?
<iMadper> slucx: 我现在用的软件里, mu在用guile
<iMadper> adam8157: 是的!
<iMadper> adam8157: 能跟excel结合. 创造出无穷的价值
<slucx> iMadper: mu指？
<iMadper> slucx: 一个邮件客户端
<adam8157> iMadper: vba和vbs不是一个东西啊貌似 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VBScript https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_Basic_for_Applications
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: VBScript - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<slucx> iMadper: 哦，平时很少邮件
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 我说的是vba, 能跟excel结合的那个
<adam8157> buhui
<iMadper> adam8157: >_<  那没法让你请客了... 要不你学学vba去?
<slucx> 一个是界面的，一个不是界面的…
<adam8157> buxue
<iMadper> ....
<adam8157> ele
<slucx> 我悲剧的要被调到硬件部去了，我嘞个去
<iMadper> adam8157: 你一定要用拼音吗?!
<iMadper> adam8157: 丧心病狂!
<adam8157> buyiding
<iMadper> adam8157: 该吃药了....
<adam8157> 吃过了
<iMadper> adam8157: 药, 要天天吃, 不能停
 * iMadper 睡觉
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • chrome的书签太蛋疼了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448313 貌似只索引书签名称，网址要访问过才会索引。 比如书签名：ubuntu中文论坛 网址：https://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/ ，如果是另一台电脑同步过来，并且本地还未访问过，那么在地址栏输 "f" 的话下拉菜单中没有这个书签。难道同步过来的书签都要
<ZhangBinbin> INFO
<onlylove> Pudge: 帅哥，游戏搞好了？
<ZhangBinbin> 啥子游戏
<ZhangBinbin> ip cloak
<ZhangBinbin> 怎么用啊，各位大侠。非要加入freenode?
<ZhangBinbin> 不劳驾各位了，我自己看英文去了。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-52-generic #78-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 26 16:23:24 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 05:08
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-52-generic #78-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 26 16:23:24 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • mv好像损坏了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448320 执行mv的时候： -bash: /bin/mv: cannot execute binary file 请问mv在哪个软件包里面，可以不重装系统解决吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hongrun007 — 2013-09-03 5:39
#ubuntu-cn 2013-09-03
<skraito> http://immanuelyp.wordpress.com/2013/09/02/0x71-2way-encryption-password-generator/
<^k^> skraito ... ⇪ 0×71 2way Encryption Password Generator | immanuelyp with Lord Jesus Christ
<archl> 数码相机和单反果然很难比哈。
<archl> 高低的耳机，差别也大，高山流水和房屋漏水不是一类声音。
<archl> Pudge: 小孩子
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：医学院某班进行口试 医学院某班进行口试  教授问一学生某种药每次口服量是多少? 学生回答:"5克".一分钟后,他发现自己答错了,应为5毫克,便急忙站起来说" 教授,允许我纠正吗? 教授看了一下表,然后说: 不必了,由于服用过量的药物,病人已经不幸在30秒钟以前去世了!
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  08:33 
<imtxc> > joke
<^k^> imtxc:" 经典笑话：没有 甲：从前有座山，山里住着一个傻子，不管别人问他什么，他都只会摇头，或说没有，请问你听说过没有？  乙：没有! "
<thomasxie> 请教一个问题，有没有好的方法同步微盘上的文件在linux下
<archl> thomasxie: 头一次听说，google
<thomasxie> Router2 google过了
<archl> thomasxie: 那你指望这里有什么新消息？
<thomasxie> 看看大家有什么好的方法
<archl> 秘而不宣的事很少。
<thomasxie> 我想不会只有我一个人用新浪微盘吧
<archl> 可能是
<thomasxie> 这个andorid下倒是有程序
<thomasxie> 不过不知道怎么移到linux上来
<archl> 就linux桌面用户这种黏合度弱的群体，哪个商家敢来，脑袋不够思考的。
<archl> 敢问“都”字的都打死！
<archl> 哈哈
<thomasxie> 嗯
<thomasxie> 其实如果能打通andorid和linux的关系
<thomasxie> 很多程序都可以用的
<thomasxie> 不是andorid也是基于linux么
<archl> 桌面和交互部分完全不同。驱动程序完全不同。
<archl> android极度照顾硬件厂商想要封闭自己代码的需求。
<archl> 一切又来一套，比苹果搞iOS恐怕费事多了
<thomasxie> 嗯
<archl> 松下FH6 只拍摄了一百张就没电了。。。我是不是搞错了。
<archl> 另外。凭什么SD卡在相机里一个速度，插SD读卡器一个速度，插USB的SD读卡器又一个速度。。。
<archl> 晕啊。就不过20MB/s
<archl> pity: p姐姐\
<archl> iIlL10Oo: 怪人
<pity> archl: 箩姐姐
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 更像女性表达了。
<pity> archl: 裸姐早
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装13.04出现的一个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448323 LZ使用的虚拟光驱安装，在折腾了两天后，终于没出现问题一路到了设置帐号密码。可设置完帐号密码之后，系统却一直停留在“正在保存安装的软件包”界面，已经好久了，完全不知道该怎么办了。 可能有同学看到我联网了，之前安
<^k^> >> 装的时候我没有联网，只是等了太久没反应，才联网上论坛发帖的。 求助啊！ prts …
<Huzoubache> 表示无力
 * archl 摸摸 NaoTanRen
 * archl 开溜
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu 13.04 有次像素渲染么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448324 最近搞字体，发现很多旧的文章都有写到： 4。调整字体选项。 系统–》首选项–》字体： 除了等宽字体外全部选择Lucida Grande 字体渲染选择次像素平滑！(这一步是设置应文字体) 但我使用Unity Tweak Tool 只有几个简单的选项啊 抗
<^k^> >> 锯齿中的RGBA跟Grayscale又有什么不同啊，hinting一般选择slight就行了么。那到底ubuntu 1 …
<archl> The Secret of Hacking 4th Edition...
<archl> 讲到了 GFW。。。
<adam8157> https://lkml.org/lkml/2013/9/2/402
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: LKML: Linus Torvalds: Linux 3.11
<cherrot> archl, oops  那好玩
<adam8157> huntxu: 厄齐尔真是菩萨心肠
<iIlL10Oo> archl: 我怎么是怪人呢? 还好吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 救了樹上的
<adam8157> huntxu: 5000万欧, 感觉略贵啊, 至少对于教授来说略贵
<huntxu> adam8157: ozil值這個價啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 是, 但是对于教授来说...
<huntxu> adam8157: 這下中場配置也算豪華了
<huntxu> adam8157: 輪換都有得打，不怕歐冠了
<huntxu> adam8157: 我覺得波波應該極力勸說，你來了我和你有默契可以撈個主力
<adam8157> huntxu: 波波维奇?
<adam8157> huntxu: 不是篮球的么 哈哈
<eexpress> adam8157: 你和 huntxu高级？
<adam8157> eexpress: 还是你高级
<eexpress> 你别混淆用词。找点好玩的来吧
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请高手把我这个word文档的中文恢复出来，谢谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448327 本文档是在debian中的open office中创建的，后来换成了ubuntu,用open office或者libre office打开的时候中文成乱码，英文正常显示。可怜我写的十几页的总结啊，悲剧了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 friendpine — 2
<^k^> >> 013-09-03 10:30
<freeflying> adam8157, 要不要去办公室呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 来干啥
<freeflying> adam8157, 下午要进城拿东西
<adam8157> freeflying: 啧啧
<freeflying> adam8157, 啧啧啥啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 运动男啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 不是去取车的?
<freeflying> adam8157, 不是啊，车子都骑了两天了
<adam8157> freeflying: 啧啧
<freeflying> adam8157, http://connect.garmin.com/activity/369716522
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 早起刷街 by cynics at Garmin Connect - Details 早起刷街 by cynics at Garmin Connect - Details
<gfrog_away> adam8157: ten nine
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总
<adam8157> gfrog_away: hao wan
<adam8157> gfrog_away: or hao zao ?
<adam8157> gfrog_away: o, zheng hao
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 燃脂效果比跑步少很多啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 妈蛋。。 说一种语言啊。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 看, 我给你提的建议多了多少羊毛啊!!!
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 骑车？ 乃今天跑了多少？
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 早上搞了36km, 才消耗了585千卡
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 膝盖还痛，没法跑
<palomino|working> 再这么跑真得换钛合金膝盖了 freeflying
<freeflying> palomino|working, lol
<palomino|working> 悠着点吧侯总。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 不应该啊。乃算的有问题吧。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我跑38km，大概能消耗2k多
<freeflying> gfrog_away, garmin上显示的啊
<freeflying> gfrog_away, http://connect.garmin.com/activity/369716522
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃体重设置正确？ 跑步的数值也正确？
<archl> freeflying: 跑步姿势正确？
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 这个是骑车的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 那太奇怪了，要不乃garmin和endomondo同时开看一次？
<archl> freeflying: 用竞走模式
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 500多千卡不太靠谱啊，走路都不止这么点
<iIlL10Oo> 膝盖痛 是韧带拉伤了?
<adam8157> huntxu: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BTNIQGyIcAAykXX.jpg:large
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 不知道啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 我retweet了這個啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 嗷嗷，我懂了，你的心率是在zone3
<adam8157> huntxu: 哦 就是你rt的
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 不是应该在2或3吗
<huntxu> adam8157: 我同時還是國米球迷，不過意甲的比賽時間不好都看不到 =.=
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 这个。我都时zone5的，所以消耗可能大些 @_@
<adam8157> huntxu: 国米..... 各种喜闻乐见
<huntxu> adam8157: 喜歡球隊和拿不拿冠軍其實關係真不大
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 燃脂要控制在2或3里啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 還有德甲的不來梅
<adam8157> huntxu: 国米上上下下太厉害了
<archl> windows 会因为过热重启，这种情况下，什么办法最好？换风扇？
<adam8157> huntxu: 德甲时间好
<ofan> archl: 换电脑
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<archl> ofan: 他不干
<gfrog_away> freeflying: Garmin这界面真不错
<huntxu> adam8157: 今天不賣空不，lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 比endomondo好
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 好很多啊。
<adam8157> huntxu: 券池空了, 借不到
 * gfrog_away 求壕赠送garmin啊。 adam8157 NaoTanRen 
<adam8157> huntxu: 我的股票停牌, 不爽
<huntxu> adam8157: 壕你的中石油清了沒
<freeflying> adam8157, 来，我请你吃饭
<adam8157> huntxu: 没买过中石油
<adam8157> freeflying: 啊? 什么情况
<adam8157> freeflying: 啥时候到
<huntxu> adam8157: 這麽大藍籌你不買啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 不买... 你莫要取笑我
<freeflying> adam8157, 你来顺义我请你吃饭啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 哼
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 求蹭饭，求报销打车费
<adam8157> huntxu: 停牌踏空不开心
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 壕给你报销
 * gfrog_away 上个月yeslab的群里还招一个兼职的驻场工程师，就在顺义。
<NaoTanRen> ... 还好我没说我作陪...
<NaoTanRen> 原来要到顺义去...
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • 我的附加驱动里什么都没有啊 ，双显卡 不知到到底怎么弄 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448330 独显是英伟达gt325的 求帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 博学长智 — 2013-09-03 10:58
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 离你大通州多近
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 道路不通呀
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 过去不方便
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 其实吧, 我家在朝阳
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 朝阳大了去了，其实跟顺义也接壤
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 恩.
<Stifler> Yoo~
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 朝陽有房的本地壕
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 又不是我的房
<archl>  Your trapdoor spider is engulfed in seething chaos.
<archl> A trapdoor spider hides itself under the floor.
<archl> Your lindwurm falls off the wall. A lindwurm appears out of thin air!
<archl> Your lindwurm breathes fire at the apocalypse crab.
<archl> The blast of flame hits the apocalypse crab.
<freeflying> gfrog, 靠，咋不介绍我去呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 要NP证儿。
<gfrog> freeflying: 估计一个月5k毛爷爷应该还是能拿到的。
<freeflying> gfrog, 中关村100快不就有了
<gfrog> freeflying: 这个。。
<freeflying> gfrog, 不错啊，一天几个小时啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 其实大部分时间去了就是睡觉就好了。对乃来说就是出门纳个凉
<slucx> adam8157: 阿档，你做内核驱动的？
<gfrog> freeflying: 一晚上
<pity> linux 怎么查看当前系统用了哪几个 DNS？
<lmengyang> 中文测试
<lmengyang> test
<^k^> lmengyang:点点点.  11:12 
<adam8157> slucx: .
<freeflying> gfrog, 赞
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 你一定是用java写驱动的. 赞.
<lmengyang> adam8157: CyrusYzGTt eexpress gfrog_here huntxu MeaCulpa ofan pity 我mayli又回来啦
<ofan> lmengyang: 哦
<huntxu> lmengyang: 身材有增長否
<pity> lmengyang: 换 ID 了
<slucx> adam8157: 专门做驱动？
 * lmengyang 肉身翻墙成功
<adam8157> slucx: 算是
<pity> lmengyang: 落哪了？
<adam8157> lmengyang: !!!!!
<slucx> adam8157: 幸福
<lmengyang> huntxu: 还是那么的粗大硬黑长直
<eexpress> pity: nm-tool
<slucx> adam8157: 对硬件很了解？
<lmengyang> pity: adam8157 目前在纽约
<adam8157> lmengyang: 你怎么出去的!!!
<gfrog> lmengyang: 啧啧，竟然去美帝了。
<adam8157> slucx: 一般啊
<adam8157> lmengyang: 为什么不带上我
<pity> lmengyang: 厉害啊！
<lmengyang> adam8157: 话说当初实习你都不要我，我就另谋出路了
<adam8157> lmengyang: 我怎么不记得... 你肯定没投过
 * lmengyang 其实我只是过来上学，然后h1b工作吧
<slucx> adam8157: 在我们这光做驱动会被饿死的，世界就是那么残酷
<pity> eexpress: 我看，看了 nm-tool，然后发现不会用
<adam8157> slucx: 我快饿死了
<pity> lmengyang: h1b 是？
<adam8157> pity: 工作签
<lmengyang> adam8157: 投的测试，跟casper的
<eexpress> pity: 啥叫不会用
<slucx> adam8157: 帝都能饿死人，不可能
<pity> adam8157: 呃
<adam8157> lmengyang: 那是他不要
<lmengyang> adam8157: ...你们RH的人都太高端……
<pity> slucx: adam8157 别饿死啊，还有屁股可以卖……
<adam8157> lmengyang: 我不是RH的
<adam8157> pity: ...
<lmengyang> adam8157: 诶？阿蛋不是RH的？
<adam8157> lmengyang: 你才是啊蛋, 我现在不是rh的人
<pity> eexpress: ** (process:18806): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<lmengyang> adam8157: 百度？
<slucx> adam8157: 公司让我转硬件部呢亲，我迷茫了
<pity> eexpress: 神给教教
<adam8157> lmengyang: canonical 在搞内核驱动
<adam8157> slucx: 啥公司
<eexpress> pity: 你这13.04?
<slucx> adam8157: 我们这个小公司
<pity> eexpress: CentOS release 5.5 (Final)
<adam8157> slucx: 我们也是小公司
<eexpress> pity: 那你问别人去吧。dbus都没？
<slucx> adam8157: 我们是小的很，做设备的，云涌科技听说过没？
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕，乃们的渣内核在ivy-bridge的x230上，hibrenate回来就hang了
<NaoTanRen> lmengyang: caspar ...
<adam8157> https://blogs.technet.com/b/microsoft_blog/archive/2013/09/02/the-next-chapter-an-open-letter-from-steve-ballmer-and-stephen-elop.aspx?Redirected=true
<lmengyang> adam8157: 哇，去搞ubuntu了啊
<NaoTanRen> lmengyang: casper在rh里是别人.
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ The Next Chapter: An open letter from Steve Ballmer and Stephen Elop - The Official Microsoft Blog - Site Home - TechNet Blogs
<adam8157> 微软买了诺基亚!!!!!
<gfrog> adam8157: 快给俺修掉啊，不然今晚去砸乃家玻璃。 T_T
<pity> eexpress: 是 server
<lmengyang> adam8157: wtf???!!!
<adam8157> gfrog: 我没hang过... 我用debian
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: ....
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: !!!! 买了?!
<adam8157> gfrog: s4不是cert blocker
<adam8157> https://blogs.technet.com/b/microsoft_blog/archive/2013/09/02/the-next-chapter-an-open-letter-from-steve-ballmer-and-stephen-elop.aspx?Redirected=true
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃不是搞lenovo的硬件嘛。
<adam8157> 中文的 http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/251084.htm
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ [快讯]微软收购诺基亚设备和服务部门_Microsoft 微软_cnBeta.COM
 * gfrog 顿时觉得生活没有指望了。
<adam8157> gfrog: dell的, hp的, 以及和厂商无关的也搞
<adam8157> gfrog: 我们team不是直接挂钩
<adam8157> lmengyang: break news啊
<eexpress> pity: nslookup www.163.com 其他不知道了。
<alvin_rxg> Title: 网易 (@ 163.com)
<lmengyang> adam8157: 今年最大新闻了
<adam8157> lmengyang: 埃洛普啊, 屠城成功了
<slucx> adam8157: 我现在纠结呢，做应用还是做…
<huntxu> lmengyang: 胡說，今年最大新聞屬于阿森納
<adam8157> slucx: 去钱多的
<adam8157> huntxu: lol
<lmengyang> adam8157: NVIDIA搞不搞？
<slucx> adam8157: 真实在
<pity> eexpress: 呃 127.0.0.1
<adam8157> lmengyang: 闭源的怎么搞
<pity> eexpress: 我就想知道 ISP 自动分配的 dns
<eexpress> pity: pgrep dnsmasq看，安装了，就是这
<lmengyang> huntxu: 微软明显比阿森纳有钱,一买就买一个公司
<lmengyang> adam8157: 给施加压力，让它开源
<adam8157> lmengyang: ...
<pity> eexpress: 呃，设备上都有 named
<NaoTanRen> 阿森纳是啥?
<pity> eexpress: 就是 bind 里的
<NaoTanRen> 有啥大新闻?
<lmengyang> adam8157: 或者，让他跟ubuntu合作开源
<lmengyang> adam8157: 话说，乃公司的发音是啥
<eexpress> pity: centos的问别人吧。
<adam8157> lmengyang: 克哪尼口
<huntxu> canonical
<lmengyang> huntxu: 卡弄你口？
<eexpress> 这啥发音哦
 * huntxu 從小養成很好的音節和字母對應關係
 * slucx 话说应该把兴趣和工作很清楚的划开界限
<huntxu> lmengyang: 差不多
 * lmengyang 时差党表示，挂机睡觉
<Stifler> 加脓你扣？
<slucx> lmengyang: 赤裸裸的炫耀贴
<huntxu> 重讀第二個音節
<adam8157> lmengyang: 赤裸裸的炫耀
<huntxu> lmengyang: 赤裸裸的炫
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕来给俺讲讲怎么收集hibrenate恢复时候的log，俺去提bug
 * gfrog 被suspend折磨死了啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: 串口
<huntxu> gfrog: acpi_osi=Linux不是？
<adam8157> gfrog: suspend也不行?
<pity> eexpress: 谢谢神指点
<adam8157> huntxu: 不要写linux 已经不鼓励写linux了
<huntxu> adam8157: 那寫啥？
<gfrog> adam8157: suspend木问题，
<adam8157> huntxu: 几乎没人提供linux 的profile
<adam8157> huntxu: 默认
<gfrog> adam8157: 我说suspend to disk不行。
<huntxu> adam8157: 默認會死啊。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 这是啥？
<gfrog> adam8157: 本子肿么搞串口？
<huntxu> adam8157: 難道昨天解決問題的是 acpim_force
<adam8157> huntxu: 那你写windows 2009好了
<gfrog> adam8157: usb转串口能认出来嘛？
<lmengyang> adam8157: huntxu 裸睡去
<freeflying> gfrog, 你的230会有问题？
<adam8157> gfrog: 需要高级的, 1000+的debug设备
<gfrog> freeflying: 贵司的3.11内核渣到爆了。
<gfrog> adam8157: ....
<gfrog> ad
<huntxu> gfrog: 你升級這麽快的 =.= 3.11早上才發布不是麽。。。。
<freeflying> gfrog, 不大可能，我的三爽的都没啥问题
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying 贵司赶快给俺赞助套debug设备，俺给乃们debug
<gfrog> huntxu: ubuntu saucy
<adam8157> http://www.engadget.com/2013/09/02/microsoft-will-acquire-nokias-devices-and-services-business/
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Microsoft will acquire Nokia's Devices & Services business for around $5 billion
<freeflying> gfrog, kernel里开debug ， syslog会有信息的
<gfrog> adam8157: 貌似搞个dock就行？
<gfrog> freeflying: hang到那了，估计syslog也不干活了。
<adam8157> gfrog: dock只有很贵的才带串口
<eexpress> gfrog: 90%的usb2com，直接认。
<adam8157> eexpress: 设备还没认到的阶段, 得原生com
<gfrog> adam8157: 敝司有一批机器带的dock就有串口
<gfrog> eexpress: 我说crash的时候输出log
<adam8157> gfrog: 给我一个
<gfrog> adam8157: 我都木有。。
<eexpress> adam8157: 嘛。系统隔离了。软件直接识别啊
<adam8157> eexpress: boot过程中啊骚年
 * gfrog_here 230的屏幕真心很赞。
<eexpress> 还不知道你们这么bt
<adam8157> gfrog: 你得说IPS
<adam8157> eexpress: 渣e
<eexpress> 主板，跳线出来吧
<eexpress> 会接不
<adam8157> eexpress: 会
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 我验货的时候忘了验是不是ips屏了，肿么测一下屏幕类型？
<gfrog_here> adam8157: eexpress 啊，找下dock的引脚定义，接个串口好像不是不可能。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: 看可视角度
<eexpress> 又啥设备，ips啊
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 对比一下普通屏幕就知道了, 可视角度 以及 黑色的程度
<gfrog_here> NaoTanRen: 怎么看？
 * gfrog_here 妈蛋，底下好像有点漏光。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 复用的, 没那么简单
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: 站起来, 不动屏幕, 看看你还能不能看清字
<gfrog_here> NaoTanRen: 貌似能。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 我擦。。 要不要这么复杂
<slucx> adam8157: 你做驱动都需要啥知识/技能？
<eexpress> gfrog: 捉一只苍蝇，对着屏幕，苍蝇如果头晕，说明是ips的。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: 等忙完去你那里看看
<gfrog_here> eexpress: 。。。。
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 啥依据?
<adam8157> slucx: 我啥都不会... 真的
<eexpress> 超越苍蝇的复眼数量啊。
<slucx> adam8157: 哦，明白了
 * gfrog_here suspend弄的这么麻烦，不如换ssd每天关机了。
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 怎么看kernel里面都有啥压缩算法?
<eexpress> lol
<gfrog_here> NaoTanRen: 难道grep config看不出来？
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 能给内核用的? 还是?
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: grep compressor?
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 能调用的函数.
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 不是压缩内核的
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: o  不知道
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 哦, 找到了.
<eexpress> 都是内黑人才啊
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: lib
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 好像不全... 恩, 我去lib看看. thx
<ofan> lmengyang_sleep: 在nyc? 可以面基啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 昨天一边听MPLS课一边看openflow的介绍，两边竟然达到惊人的同步。openflow里说改变了传统路由的control/data plane的模式，那边mpls就开始讲control/data plan里都加了些啥。
<gfrog_here> huntxu: ^
<gfrog_here> freeflying: huntxu 这些玩意果然都是相通的啊。
<adam8157> 带外
<huntxu> gfrog: openflow有開課的？
<huntxu> gfrog_here: ^ 也對，說白了就是帶外控制lol
<huntxu> 把control放到別的地方，然後用大內存壓死你
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • firefox证书的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448333 莫名其妙地rm -fr .mozilla/之后, 再启动firefox, 以前很多可以打开的网页都打不开了, 比如wiki, 比如google, 甚至 https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/ 也不行. 估计是证书的问题. 但没想明白怎么解决. 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 yjcong — 2013-09-03 12:07
<sgo11> hi, 有人用 spf13-vim 吗？我发现在gvim下无法输入中文。不知道是哪个bundle出现了问题，我需要删除一下？谢谢。
<sgo11> 或者有人知道vim是否有cn频道？谢谢。
<NaoTanRen> sgo11: 不是vim用户, 不了解
<pewu> 我记得vim-cn不再freenode上
<laxtiz> ?
<sgo11> NaoTanRen, 呵呵。谢谢回复。我正在一个一个bundle的disable。用最笨的方法吧。哎。。。
<laxtiz> 什么情况？
<sgo11> 快找到了问题了应该。
<adam8157> sgo11: 为什么不二分查找而去一个一个试?
<laxtiz> sgo11: vim 插件包出现异常了？
<sgo11> gvim下无法输入中文。输入一个字后中文输入法立刻退出。
<sgo11> laxtiz, 对。
<sgo11> adam8157, 不懂二分查找。快找到了。
<laxtiz> sgo11: 应该是 gvim 没有 +ime
<adam8157> sgo11: 一次disable一半... 会快很多啊...
<NaoTanRen> sgo11: 一次禁用一半的
<NaoTanRen> sgo11: ...
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 本质没啥区别啊，奥园去不去啊
<sgo11> adam8157, 哦，这个意思呀。我就是这么做的。不太懂这个术语。已经找到问题了。是 vim-autoclose
<laxtiz> 额？
<laxtiz> autoclose 的问题？
<sgo11> laxtiz, 对。我取消这个插件，就没问题了。有这个插件，输入法闪退。
<laxtiz> 我还以为是gvim 没有 +ime 的问题，因为在 终端和windows下 完全没问题
<laxtiz> sgo11: 我也有用 autoclose
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 木有openflow的课，但是有mpls的，乃要来蹭听不？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 奥园？ 乃要来奥园？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 去鸟巢
<sgo11> laxtiz, 那就不知道为啥了。我这个是最新的autoclose版本。
<laxtiz> sgo11: 那为什么在终端 没问题？ 我也用的 vundle 更新插件额的
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 现在？ 我木空，上班，晚上还得上课。
<freeflying> lol
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 看看老外是怎么玩nexus 7(一代)的..... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448336 nexus-7_dock.png 哈哈~~ 音响~~ 鼠标~~ 键盘 都连接上了... 原视频: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYQ8K_b9a60 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-09-03 12:30
<laxtiz> sgo11: 我在Windows和Linux 下用同一份配置，Windows下的 gvim 输入中文也没问题
 * gfrog_here 悲催的mpls课，昨天挺简单的一点玩意，叫那大哥讲的云里雾里的
<sgo11> laxtiz, vim 在 terminal下没这个问题。gvim使用这个autoclose插件就不能输入中文。我用的ubuntu ibus。不清楚您那为什么可以。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 太遠無愛
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 我倒是想找本靠譜的書看
<laxtiz> sgo11: 还真是，注释了 autoclose 就正常了
<gfrog_here> huntxu: momo
<laxtiz> sgo11: 我这 fedora gnome3.8 gvim 7.4 ibus
<gfrog_here> huntxu: http://www.amazon.cn/MPLS-Fundamentals-Ghein-Luc-De/dp/1587051974/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1378182891&sr=8-1&keywords=mpls+fundamentals
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ MPLS Fundamentals/Luc De Ghein-图书-亚马逊中国
<sgo11> laxtiz, hehe。以后就禁用这个插件了。
<laxtiz> sgo11: vim-surround 也很不错
<laxtiz> sgo11: 我经常用 ysiw' 补引号
<sgo11> laxtiz, 谢谢推荐。有在使用。我比较懒，直接用的 spf13，里面有的没的，一堆插件。呵呵。
<NaoTanRen> ysiw' ? 这快捷键... 比emacs的还丧心病狂....
<laxtiz> NaoTanRen: ys 是命令 iw 是范围 ‘是需要补的字符
<laxtiz> dsiw' 就是删除单词外面的单引号咯
<NaoTanRen> laxtiz: 丧心病狂!
<NaoTanRen> la
<laxtiz> NaoTanRen: 哈哈
<laxtiz> NaoTanRen: 用过 ciw 这种组合对 ysiw' 没什么反感的
<NaoTanRen> laxtiz: 惨无人道!
<NaoTanRen> laxtiz: 惨绝人寰!
<NaoTanRen> laxtiz: 罄竹难书!
 * NaoTanRen 好了, 心情终于平复了
<laxtiz> 最近发现GNOME 越来越难用了
<adam8157> laxtiz: ys是什么命令?
<laxtiz> adam8157: vim-surround 插件弄的
<adam8157> laxtiz: 我说我不知道呢
<edgars_> 人还蛮多啊
<abc_> ^k^: hi
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  12:54 
<Stifler> test
<^k^> Stifler:点点点.  12:57 
<abc_> laxtiz: 我也觉得gnome越来越难用了
<gfrog_here> abc_: laxtiz 快快加入我大KDE党吧
<laxtiz> gfrog_here: 我还不如滚回去用Mate
<abc_> gfrog_here: 我已经是了，而且一直是。。
<Stifler> KDE更难用，各种用不着的组件
<abc_> laxtiz: 用e17吧
<laxtiz> abc_: 前几天用awesome 和 i3wm
<abc_> Stifler: 没有吧，比gnome省不少资源，效率也高
<laxtiz> 后来发现，我这12寸的笔记本 不适合用平铺式
<abc_> laxtiz: gnu step
<NaoTanRen> laxtiz: 怎么会...
<laxtiz> abc_: 你怎么不说让我用 plan9 ？
<NaoTanRen> laxtiz: 我的12寸, 用stumpwm都超1年了. 没觉得有问题.
<imtxc_> test
<laxtiz> NaoTanRen: 1280x800 分辨率
<^k^> imtxc_:点点点.  13:01 
<Stifler> abc_: 可能是心里障碍吧。。。。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?threshold=0&mode=nested&sid=36288
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软以72亿美元收购诺基亚手机业务
<NaoTanRen> laxtiz: 问题在哪里?
<NaoTanRen> laxtiz: 我mode-line/tray全都没有
<onlylove> 大号新闻，诺基亚的手机被微软收购了
<abc_> Stifler: 我吗？。。。
<NaoTanRen> laxtiz: 所有程序都全屏
<imtxc_> gfrog_here: 这圆子里美女挺多啊
<NaoTanRen> laxtiz: 正是因为屏幕小, 才用瓦片的
<laxtiz> NaoTanRen: 在于启动器
<onlylove> 微软的木马埃洛普同学立功了
<Stifler> abc_: 我是说我对KDE，毕竟常用的一些东西都依赖GTK
<NaoTanRen> laxtiz: 启动器? 启动起怎么了?
<laxtiz> NaoTanRen: 不顺手阿
<imtxc_> 女码奴的比例现在这么高？
<abc_> Stifler: 好吧 = =
<NaoTanRen> laxtiz: ... ysiw' 都能用顺手...
<NaoTanRen> imtxc_: 你算一个
<laxtiz> NaoTanRen: 哦呵呵，那个不用太在意
<imtxc_> nao
<imtxc_> nao
<gfrog_here> imtxc_: 擦，渣。
<imtxc_> NaoTanRen: 联通的卡在地铁里面居然可以上网！
<imtxc_> 爪机好累
<NaoTanRen> imtxc_: 几号线?
<NaoTanRen> imtxc_: 好多线路可以呀
<imtxc_> 13
<NaoTanRen> imtxc_: 没做过13
<NaoTanRen> imtxc_: 10不行
 * laxtiz 乡下孩子没见过地铁
<gfrog_here> imtxc_: 乃去个上地，都在地面的13号线上
<NaoTanRen> imtxc_: 4/6 行
<gfrog_here> imtxc_: 不能上网就tmd怪了
<imtxc_> 我以前的移动卡，在任何地铁都不能上网
<imtxc_> 移动渣，让我换了
<NaoTanRen> imtxc_: 10/6, 移动可以上网
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 微软都收购诺基亚了，Canonical怎么还不出手？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448339 你认为Canonical应该收购哪家公司的手机业务？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 childehuang — 2013-09-03 13:02
<imtxc_> 昨天路边摊买了个不实名的联通号
<abc_> imtxc_: 黑卡，我要举报
<imtxc_> NaoTanRen: 400， 包一年半的96套餐，是贵了不
<imtxc_> 举报吧，我有不告诉你号码
<NaoTanRen> imtxc_: 不知道.
<imtxc_> NaoTanRen: 你用的哪个套餐，有短信不
<onlylove> imtxc_:你搞吧，13号基本都在地面上，也就是东直门那段在地底下
<slucx> adam8157: 64位大便？
<NaoTanRen> imtxc_: 我66的 300mb流量那个
<abc_> imtxc_: 。。。
<imtxc_> NaoTanRen: 电话包多少时间
<NaoTanRen> imtxc_: 我也不知道
<imtxc_> 擦，听起来我好像上当了
<NaoTanRen> imtxc_: 一个月话费, 最多200, 懒得算
<imtxc_> 96才给我80M
<NaoTanRen> imtxc_... ...
<gfrog_here> imtxc_: 你那是B套餐
<imtxc_> 揍丫挺的
<gfrog_here> NaoTanRen: 你那个是A套餐
<gfrog_here> imtxc_: NaoTanRen 俩渣。
<imtxc_> gfrog_here: 这你都知道。。。。
<NaoTanRen> imtxc_: 失之东隅 得之桑隅 你的那个肯定短信/通话多
<gfrog_here> imtxc_: 我是联通vip
<gefangshuai> 我了个擦，终于进来了
<imtxc_> NaoTanRen: 0短信，450m 通话
<gefangshuai> 有人用elementaryos的吗？
<imtxc_> gfrog_here: 早说找你买黑号了
<gfrog_here> imtxc_: 加收100%服务费
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/ce50060cgw1e88loowf0fj20eq0i8di2.jpg     这些书是你写的?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 如何避免自动待机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448338 我用的ubuntu server版 + LXDE 桌面环境， 发现如果鼠标键盘一段时间不动之后，屏幕会黑屏（屏保已经被我关了）， 设置了半天都改不了，怎么样才能不让它黑屏呢？ 我想让它一直亮着，不黑掉。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangsuyi640 — 2013-09-03 13:
<^k^> >> 01
<gfrog_here> imtxc_: 买96套餐竟然不顺路收合约机，渣渣
<pewu> NaoTanRen: lol~
<imtxc_> gfrog_here: 合约机只有酷派，渣很，而且要多少手机没用啊
<imtxc_> 这个只是号码，还有点话费
<gfrog_here> imtxc_:  去营业厅买啊，合约机随便你挑
<gfrog_here> imtxc_: 买水果都有
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 我觉得你的智商是硬伤
<gfrog_here> imtxc_: ^
<imtxc_> 看来我甘肃人不可怕
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 哈哈~
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 没见主编都不是一个人？
<imtxc_> gfrog_here: 反正说能打一年，先用着
<gefangshuai> 有人用elementaryos的吗？
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 那怎么了? 笔名只能有一个?
<gefangshuai> 有人用elementaryos的吗？
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 大丈夫做事，行不更名坐不改姓
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 再说了, 你是我见过的, 唯一一个看不上全国多数省份的人~
<imtxc_> 主编不是，作者可能是啊
<imtxc_> 水果五那么长，玩打飞机是不是比三星占很多便宜啊
<NaoTanRen> imtxc_: 对吧.... 提早发现! lol~
<NaoTanRen> imtxc_: 等你买来一看, 有黑边, 你就哭了
<imtxc_> gfrog_here: 营业厅要实名，太可怕了
<imtxc_> 。。。。。不会吧
<gefangshuai> ^
<onlylove> imtxc_：你俩就可劲的黑我吧
<gefangshuai> 怎么没人回答我的问题
<NaoTanRen> gefangshuai: 别人怎么知道有没有人用这东西...
<onlylove> gefangshuai: 没人用，去论坛提问，论坛有人用
<imtxc_> gfrog_here:  今儿再让我回去等我灭了丫
<gfrog_here> imtxc_: 难道乃还在园儿里撅着？
<onlylove> imtxc_:等你们被那些人坑了以后，再回头想想你说的这些话
<imtxc_> 在外面凉快呢，两点，今天外面很惬意
<imtxc_> onlylove: 哥，我说啥了
<imtxc_> 能看大腿的日子不多了
<onlylove> imtxc_:你啥都没说，我啥都没看见，我啥都不知道
<NaoTanRen> imtxc_: 等你被人坑了, 你就知道了
<imtxc_> onlylove: 书的那句？。。。。
<imtxc_> NaoTanRen: 很快
<NaoTanRen> imtxc_: 等你被人坑了, 你就知道了, 其实主编就是作者!
<NaoTanRen> imtxc_: 我只是帮忙翻译而已...
<gfrog_here> imtxc_: 乃去三楼帮我踹徐总一脚如何？
<NaoTanRen> imtxc_: 买保险了?
<imtxc_> gfrog_here: 孤正有此意
<NaoTanRen> imtxc_: 有保险, 就去踹
<abc_> gefangshuai: 是那个改版的ubuntu吗？
<gfrog_here> imtxc_: 去吧，三楼走到头
<imtxc_> NaoTanRen: 他买了
<NaoTanRen> imtxc_: 我说你丫
<NaoTanRen> imtxc_: 没保险, 在别人地盘踹人家?!
<gfrog_here> imtxc_: 说错了，三楼左转走到头
<imtxc_> 等着
<onlylove> 到处都是窟窿桥，抱怨两句都不行
<imtxc_> onlylove: 别怕，我马上就遭到报应了
<gfrog_here> imtxc_: 据说乃面的那个组和乃看上的妹纸在一个办公大厅里
<onlylove> 虽然那些书的内容我不知道，但是我很有兴趣
<imtxc_> gfrog_here: 就那人妻？
<onlylove> imtxc_:你是好人，怎么会遭报应
<gfrog_here> imtxc_: 难道不是乃的最爱？
<onlylove> imtxc_:遭报应的只有我这样的
<imtxc_> gfrog_here: 徐总也不知道我去哪里面啊
<gfrog_here> imtxc_: 你觉得他会不知道嘛。
<gfrog_here> imtxc_: 丫都能给乃捅到vp那去
<onlylove> gfrog_here: VP是啥
<palomino|working> vice president
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 播放器字幕问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448340 下了个海贼王，用迅雷看看是有字幕的通过在线匹配的，用smplayer没有字幕，不知道如何在smplayer上实现在线字幕 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-09-03 13:24
<onlylove> palomino|working: 一天到晚working，没见你有rest的时候
<palomino|working> rest时就不在线啦 onlylove
<imtxc_> 这个万恶的hr，vp的面子居然敢让我跑这么多次
<onlylove> imtxc_:要让manager看到他在努力工作，不是在划水
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 新本子的红点是凹进去的，不适应
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 而且才几天就被我用脏了 T_T
<slucx> adam8157: 如果两个线程同时调用free会挂吗？
<adam8157> slucx: search double free
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 周围的键有点凹陷 还行
<gfrog_here> ad
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 感脚怪怪的。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 键盘真心跟cherry差远了。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 你这标杆太高
 * gfrog_here 一切笔记本键盘在cherry面前都是渣。
<slucx> adam8157: 一个线程调用free的时候进行一半，另一个线程掉了free，那这个动态内存链表会不会乱？再切换回去的话第一个free会不会有问题了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: adam8157 NaoTanRen imtxc_away 土壕们快去amazon上去收表啊。今天各种特价。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: 特价也买不起...
 * gfrog_here 穷玩车，富玩表，屌丝玩电脑。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: 你别开玩笑了...
<adam8157> slucx: 你这是程序逻辑的错误... 具体会不会有问题得具体分析, 但是不会在double free这一步crash
<slucx> adam8157: 不是同一块啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 不开心
<imtxc_> adam8157: 今儿赚发了？
<adam8157> imtxc_: 0
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 你能推薦便宜的不
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 嘛？ lol
 * gfrog_here 买的学生机木有薅到COA，不开心。 cc adam8157
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 你的230是学生机?
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 猜测是的，是港行
<onlylove> gfrog_here: 乃买学生机？找坑呢
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 肿么查保修来着？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 我的coa给你, 那玩儿有个蛋用?
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 装虚拟机啊
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 至少有个正版的名声儿
<adam8157> gfrog_here: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=lenovo+warranty
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Let me google that for you
<slucx> adam8157: 我买的也是港行
 * slucx 哈哈
<adam8157> 美行交税全球联保三年路过
<gfrog_here> adam8157: hk机，保修到明年8月11号
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 嗯
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 看来过来待了20天
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 出厂就需要很多天
 * gfrog_here 有机会去hk交钱延保
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 这查到的是交到用户手里保修开始的时间吧。
<imtxc_> gfrog_here: 看到好几个美女了
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 不是, 是出厂之后几天开始计算的
<gfrog_here> imtxc_: 擦。。 有点出息
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 额，难道不是到消费者手里才开始算？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 不知道
<gfrog_here> adam8157: @_@
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 我是自己定的, 不是实体店买, 不一样的策略吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • firefox的扩展中,vimfx和vimkey有什么区别?我这里vimfx貌似也仅仅是绑定快捷键. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448343 firefox的扩展中,vimfx和vimkey有什么区别?我这里vimfx貌似也仅仅是绑定快捷键. 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2013-09-03 13:52
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 我估计就是不一样的。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 而且有人说在美联定本子是从上海直邮啊
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃竟然还得转运。
<onlylove> gfrog_here: 有发票的话按发票时间计算，没有发票就是出厂时间
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 我的从苏州去的美国然后又回来
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 美联收货地址又写不了大陆的, 不可能不转运
<onlylove> gfrog_here: 我在TI上班的时候TI的机器都是按出厂时间算保修的，不过这个是TI和DELL的协议
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 绕地球一周，为全球GDP做贡献。
<huntxu> adam8157: 你交稅了的？
<huntxu> adam8157: 關稅還是啥？
<adam8157> huntxu: 关税
<huntxu> adam8157: 你被稅了啊？哈哈哈哈哈！
<adam8157> huntxu: 被税有保修啊, 才200rmb关税...
<AndChat|509> 等人真烦
<huntxu> adam8157: 我以為你是被抽中稅的
<huntxu> adam8157: 給之前那個地址給我，我考慮等到特價入手
<adam8157> huntxu: 买不了了, 得美国卡美国地址
<huntxu> adam8157: 噗
<AndChat|509> 大家都是要买230的节奏么
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 美亚淘x230是不是不太合适？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 不便宜啊
<onlylove> 对tp不感冒
 * adam8157 afk
<AndChat|509> 。。
<onlylove> 保修一年的东西……
<AndChat|509> 我擦，闹呢？
<onlylove> Pudge那货做啥去了
<AndChat|509> gfrog_here: 等我杀上去
<slucx> onlylove: 你多少钱入的？
<onlylove> slucx: 啥？x230？我不买那东西
<slucx> 。。。
<leemeng0x61> slucx, x230分很多档的
<kong_deyuan> 诺基亚被收购了 是不是都说过了···
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于重新设置服务器源的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448344 我的UBUNTU是10.04版本的，选用http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/index.php?title=Template:10.04source&variant=zh-cn 这些源模板，但是所有模板update到最后都会出现 E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration dir
<^k^> >> ectory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? 怎么回事？？ 菜鸟求帮组～谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 Little_yan — 2013-09-0 …
 * kevinyings 要去国外，工资卡什么的能领钱吗？
<slucx> leemeng0x61: 知道
 * kevinyings 不能领就只好饿死了
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 百通竟然也能代购。
<adam8157> kevinyings: 我帮你领
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 看到了, 好久没上了
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃经常用哪个转运？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 就用过百通和风雷
<gfrog_here> adam8157: dpkg用啥命令看某个包被谁依赖来着？
 * gfrog_here 妈蛋，变糊涂了
<adam8157> gfrog_here: apt-cache rdepends pkgname
<moonk> who
 * adam8157 问我就对啦
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 嘛时候转DD啊大佬
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 请原谅我放荡不羁爱自由 (懒)
<gfrog_here> adam8157: ....
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃得跟蓉蓉多学习。lol
<adam8157> 耳塞丢了不开心, 停牌踏空不开心, 小区施工影响休息不开心!
<gfrog_here> adam8157: momo
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 招商ae不能兑换里程不开心, 全币卡丑的要死不开心
 * adam8157 AC/DC - Beating Around the Bush
<pity> 请教个 python 的问题
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 叔儿，乃说nepomuk和akonadi这种万人恨的货肿么还会在kde里存在呢。。。
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: 自动还你信用卡不就好了
<pity> ['Output', 'Name', 'Result'] ['Name', 'Result'] 某列表中有多个字典，有的字典有 Output 这个 key，有的没有，现在想遍历这个列表有 Output key 的就打印出来，没有的就只打印 Name 和 Result
<pity> 但结果并不是期望的，遍历时第一个字典没有 Output 这个 key，直接抛出异常了
<iIlL10Oo> pity: 学ruby吧.. 简单多了
<MeaCulpa> pity: 你这哪里有dict...
<pity> iIlL10Oo: ruby 的版本我还没搞清楚
<iIlL10Oo> ..
<pity> MeaCulpa: 那些都是 key，都有对应的 value 的
<archl> 木马
<pity> MeaCulpa: 多个字典，keys 数量不一样多
<MeaCulpa> if key in dict
<archl> 呀。我的nokia n900看来没有升级了
<MeaCulpa> 直接用in, 你怎么遍历的
<iIlL10Oo> pity: ruby2.0 就可以了.向下全兼容.
<pity> iIlL10Oo: 不信
<iIlL10Oo> pity: ..
<pewu> [print v for k,v in dict.item() if 'Output' in v]
<pity> iIlL10Oo: 我这有个 1.9.3 的应用，换成 2.0 绝对跑不了
<pity> pewu: MeaCulpa 我试试
<slucx> adam8157: 我还在用32位的debian, 我是不是落伍了？
<adam8157> slucx: 是
<slucx> lol
<iIlL10Oo> 订个报纸看看 http://bk.183.com.cn/
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ... ⇪ 欢迎使用中国邮政报刊订阅网
<slucx> 等我遇到非64位不嫁的软件再换吧
<pity> pewu: MeaCulpa 还真行！
<archl> slucx: lol太多了吧。
<pewu> pity: 不过别这么写
<slucx> archl: 汗，看来你lol的也不少
<pewu> pity: 写成循环的形式
<pity> pewu: 是有点儿别扭
<archl> adam8157: 小资
<pity> pewu: 循环的效率低是吧？
<adam8157> archl: 小罗
<pewu> pity: 差不多吧，看具体情景
<archl> adam8157:  李那厮没把你写到列表里么
<adam8157> archl: 那只是rc7的
<pity> pewu: 遍历一个列表最好的方法是什么？
<archl> 哦
<pewu> pity: 看情况
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • kubuntu 13.10 AMD显卡终于实现vdpau解码啦~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448346 费了一番功夫啊,很多so库都是从rpm包里解压出来借用的,ubuntu软件源里暂时没有,不过ubuntu还算厚道,已经在编译mesa时启用vdpau参数了,正式版估计库文件都会有了,哈哈~~~~ 我的是64位的,32位的同学下载32的库文件. 1:下载13.10每日
<archl> freeflying:  unity bug，双显示器就无法选择窗口切换了？
<pity> pewu: 比如 json 这种格式的列表
<pewu> pity: 如果是把列表转换成另一个，用列表解析
<pewu> 复杂的情况只好用for in，或者迭代器
<pity> pewu: 我要取出列表里的项目（字典），再把字典里的 values 格式化输出
<gfrog_here> pity: 用json module，干嘛自己遍历？
<MeaCulpa> python里面把东西变成list是最无脑的解决方法
<pity> gfrog_here: 啊？
<pewu> 没懂你什么意思，列表里是字典？
<pity> pewu: 列表是由多个字典组成的，字典里还套了字典或列表
<pewu> 这种情况用循环吧，列表解析没那么灵活
<MeaCulpa> 哎python的东西就容易狂套list
<pity>     {
<pity>     "cityName": "天津市",
<pity>     "shortname": "TJ",
<pity>     "provinceName": "天津",
<pity>     "provinceNameEn": "TianJin City",
<pity>     "code": "0022",
<^k^> pity:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<gfrog_here> pity: https://github.com/autotest/virt-test/blob/master/virttest/qemu_monitor.py#L1188 给你个参考吧。
<^k^> gfrog_here ⇪ t: virt-test/virttest/qemu_monitor.py at master · autotest/virt-test · GitHub
<gfrog_here> pity: 解析json，虽然我觉得很蛋疼。
<pewu> 重启一下 = =
<huntxu> pity: 你給的例子不叫列表吧親，這是json object啊
<pity> huntxu: 是 json
<zuriaake> Hello
<pity> huntxu: json 不就是列表跟字典互套么？
<huntxu> pity: 囧，你還是用json庫吧
<pity> gfrog_here: 太笨了，看不懂
<pity> huntxu: import json 了
<^k^> zuriaake:点点点.  15:21 
<gfrog_here> pity: ...
<zuriaake> :@^k^ ....
<iIlL10Oo> > a = ["天津市",1, 1+1 ] ; b = a.to_json ; JSON.parse b
<pity> huntxu: 用 json 解析出来也是列表和字典吧？
<zuriaake> 字体测试
<iIlL10Oo> 是 json 自己的格式
<pity> iIlL10Oo: 呃
<^k^> iIlL10Oo:["天津市", 1, 2]
<iIlL10Oo> pity: a=obj.to_json ;  obj= JSON.parse(a)
 * MeaCulpa json就是蛋疼
<gfrog_here> MeaCulpa: xml其实更蛋疼。
<pity> iIlL10Oo: to_json 是什么的属性？
<gfrog_here> MeaCulpa: 看着Suse的那坨自动安装脚本就烦躁
<iIlL10Oo> pity: 任何object的属性
<pity> gfrog_here: +1
 * MeaCulpa 要根正苗红，只要给主流语言的基本类写个serialization库即可
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: xml反unix
<pity> iIlL10Oo: AttributeError: 'list' object has no attribute 'to_json'
<iIlL10Oo> pity: ruby的..
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: xml反unix, 摒弃了2x年的行编辑经验
<laxtiz> 对ibus 忍无可忍了，换fcitx
<pity> iIlL10Oo: ....
<gfrog_here> MeaCulpa: xml难道是MS搞出来的？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: 不是吧，不知道
<gfrog_here> MeaCulpa: 反正在xml面前，sed/grep/awk都很无力的感脚。
<gfrog_here> MeaCulpa: 不是丫搞得也是丫主推。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: grep无力，sed吃力，awk稍好
<pity> iIlL10Oo: NoMethodError: undefined method `to_json' for ["天津市", 1, 2]:Array
<iIlL10Oo> pity: require 'json'
<pity> iIlL10Oo: ruby 要先引用什么 gems 吧？
<pity> iIlL10Oo: ....
<iIlL10Oo> pity: require 这个stdlib, 不是gem
<imtxc_> test
<^k^> imtxc_:点点点.  15:30 
<iIlL10Oo> yaml也一样, require 'yaml'; obj.to_yaml
<imtxc_> 终于上线
<pity> iIlL10Oo: 呃，python 也有 json，xml, yaml 那些标准库
<imtxc_> gfrog_here: 那公司里面居然掉线，果然做墙的
<iIlL10Oo> pity: 嗯, ruby就是python的升级版
<pity> iIlL10Oo: 好吧……
<gfrog_here> adam8157: freeflying 原来贵司Ubuntu One还有SSO的意思，啧啧。
<archl> 谁有欧洲的SSH
<archl> lol
<adam8157> gfrog_here: ç³»
<adam8157> archl: 我有
<adam8157> archl: 有几台64cores的编译服务器 嗯嗯
<archl> adam8157: 哦。。。c家的么。。
<adam8157> archl: 是, 你要干啥
<imtxc_> 。。。
<imtxc_> test
<imtxc_> 爪机累死
<^k^> imtxc_:点点点.  15:35 
<archl> adam8157: 算了，仅仅我放弃了，本来想看看我的手机在nokia 欧洲区有啥程序可用~
 * pity 赵牧阳 - 忍着
<huntxu> adam8157: crontab要每兩小時一定要寫0-23/2不能寫*/2麽？
<huntxu> gfrog: ^
<adam8157> huntxu: 可以吧
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 可以啊。
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 可以啊
<huntxu> gfrog_here: adam8157 man 5 crontab 寫了個0-23/2，害我不知為何。。。
<iIlL10Oo>        ber's value through the range.  For example, ``0-23/2'' can be used in the hours field to specify  command  execution
<iIlL10Oo>        every  other hour (the alternative in the V7 standard is ``0,2,4,6,8,10,12,14,16,18,20,22'').  Steps are also permit‐
<iIlL10Oo>        ted after an asterisk, so if you want to say ``every two hours'', just use ``*/2''.
<iIlL10Oo> huntxu: 我这里的 man 比你那里高级?
<adam8157> huntxu: 想告诉你怎么设置range吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 估計是
<huntxu> iIlL10Oo: 23 0-23/2 * * * echo "run 23 minutes after midn, 2am, 4am ..., everyday"
<huntxu> iIlL10Oo: 你那肯定也有這句
<huntxu> adam8157: 好歹寫個9-17/2什麽的才一目了然啊
<iIlL10Oo> o
<huntxu> iIlL10Oo: 沒看仔細上面內容，man都是直接找最快的例子的 :D
<iIlL10Oo> en
<gfrog_here> freeflying: adam8157 在lanuchpad上build package还需要特殊权限嘛？
 * slucx 话说刚才CU捡了一本书…
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 没build过
<adam8157> slucx: 啥书
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 弄明白了，比koji简单，哈哈。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: koji那个粑粑还要配置client证书才行
<leemeng0x61> ls
<Huzoubache> 下班啦
<yil> 你老大找你谈话
<slucx> adam8157: 随意选
<Huzoubache> 在人家校区踩了一天的点。累瘫了
<adam8157> yil: 啥
<slucx> adam8157: 一百多本
<Huzoubache> 现在哥将在外军命有所不受，不吊我老大
<yil> 我现在是每到5点半，老大就找谈话，一谈就俩小时
<yuxans> 5 开会，这不是希特勒喜欢的时间么...
<yuxans> s/5/5点
<Huzoubache> 憋屈的孩子。没呼你老大？
<yil> 伤心～
<Huzoubache> 要我这小爆脾气。草。还下班找我谈话。这是
<Huzoubache> 要找我谈话。我也老实的听着
<Huzoubache> 现在我感觉小偷也挺不容易的。踩点什么的挺累的
<slucx> adam8157: 可以很多书都没了…
<slucx> http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-4074217-1-1.html
<^k^> slucx ⇪ ti: ChinaUnix技术图书列表-CU活动专区-ChinaUnix.net
<slucx> adam8157: ARM嵌入式Linux系统开发详解
<adam8157> yil: 你刚才说"你老大"
 * adam8157 连发两封信催maintainer并patch
<iMadper> adam8157: maintainer 给你回一封 "表酱丧心病狂"
<adam8157> yil: 哦我明白了
<adam8157> iMadper: 我等了不止一个月了, 其中那个revert贵司patch的patch等了俩月了
<iMadper> adam8157: 你干嘛要revert?
<adam8157> iMadper: 有问题呗
<iMadper> adam8157: rh有人弄驱动? lenny? don z?
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 丧心病狂
<adam8157> iMadper: Matthew Garrett
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦...
 * iMadper 我廉价的m1怎么听都比更贵的tf15好听...
 * iMadper 以后买耳机, 就认歌德
<adam8157> 卧槽, 不好! 我一封邮件去催maintainer revert Matthew的patch, 一封邮件催Matthew接收我的一个patch, 你说完我一看是一个人....
<iMadper> adam8157: 你是说, matt就是哪个maintainer?
<adam8157> iMadper: 不是, 两封邮件都和他有关而已
<iMadper> adam8157: 那没事
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 嘿嘿
<yil> adam8157: ：）
<cherrot> adam8157, 丧心病狂
<adam8157> iMadper: 多谢你提醒, 我找到他的rh邮箱, 又发邮件到rh邮箱催一遍
<iMadper> adam8157: 丧心病狂 ...
<iMadper> adam8157: 有没有cc linda wang?
<adam8157> iMadper: 这个matt是贵组boss?
<iMadper> adam8157: 是那个matt? 啊啊啊?? 不是吧...
<adam8157> 不是一个吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 肯定不是呀....
<adam8157> 还好还好
<huntxu> adam8157: 喪心病狂
<iMadper> adam8157: matt是做sa起家的, 不弄驱动啥的....
<iMadper> adam8157: 我查查他老大是谁
<iMadper> adam8157: 乃是不是拼错了? 没这个人呀...
<adam8157> iMadper: mjg@
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩 . 我看看
<iMadper> adam8157: No results were found.
<adam8157> 0_0
<adam8157> 可能离职了吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 受不了了.. 我自己去git里面找
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩. 有可能
<iMadper> adam8157: Signed-off-by: Matthew Garrett <mjg59@srcf.ucam.org>
<iMadper> adam8157: 显然, 已经是别家的了...
<adam8157> matthew.garrett@nebula.com
<adam8157> sigh
<iMadper> adam8157: 等下, ucam.org is an unofficial domain for students, alumni, and friends of the University of Cambridge.
<huntxu> nebula
<iMadper> adam8157: 反正不是rh得了
<adam8157> https://www.nebula.com/
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Nebula One: World's First Cloud Computer. OpenStack Private CloudNebula One: World's First Cloud Computer. OpenStack Private Cloud
<adam8157> iMadper: huntxu http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/D8oeBCnr/K49iU.jpg
<huntxu> adam8157: 小心少將找你
<adam8157> 布欧很猛的
<iMadper> huntxu: ... ...
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ...
 * iMadper 你们这群丧心病狂的人! 都去吃药去!
<huntxu> iMadper: 收藏少將的一幅書法，傳給你孫子
<imtxc> test
<pewu> 布欧和大大超人到底什么关系……
<imtxc> iMadper: 暗示吃药
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  16:53 
<imtxc> 按时
<imtxc> iMadper: tf15 送我
<imtxc> onlylove 呢
<Stifler> buou
 * adam8157 想想RM免费送了kaka, 我萨200多万送了比利亚还拿到优先买小妖权力, 还是可以的...
<huntxu> adam8157: 親，你忘了伊布
<iMadper> imtxc: 路上听的.
<iMadper> imtxc: 你拿gr8来换
<adam8157> huntxu: 唉... 埃托奥比奉先更适合的其实
<imtxc> iMadper: sigh
<huntxu> adam8157: 近年瞎眼的交易排行榜首位一定是伊布換埃托奧那筆啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 还没我写的字好看, 有蛋用....
<imtxc> iMadper: 工作不好找啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 是的, 肯定是
<iMadper> imtxc: 我也找不到呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 那哥们一看我写的字乱，说你这代码风格不行啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 加利亞尼是當今世界最好的轉會經理沒有之一
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • archlinux对硬件的要求 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448350 我看到archlinux都是i686或64的，是不是只有64架构的电脑才可以安装啊？32架构的就不能安装了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-09-03 17:00
<adam8157> huntxu: 绝对的
<imtxc> iMadper: 我比少将写的要好看啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 这种人还不骂?
<imtxc> iMadper: 没保险
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 也是...
<huntxu> adam8157: 巴薩羅塞爾其實渣交易很多的，比如齊格林斯基
<imtxc> iMadper: 今天基本又白跑一次
<adam8157> huntxu: "凯撒"啊!
<adam8157> huntxu: song也算一个
<huntxu> adam8157: 皇馬對卡卡的交易其實沒虧錢，肖像賺發了
<adam8157> huntxu: 马丁内斯比song强太多了!
<huntxu> adam8157: song不算啊，song還能打常規替補
<huntxu> adam8157: 40m啊馬丁內斯
<adam8157> huntxu: 但是放了马丁内斯啊!
<huntxu> adam8157: song才1500
<adam8157> 当时差价没这么多
<huntxu> adam8157: 放了圖雷也算敗筆
<adam8157> huntxu: 图雷卖的价格不错
<huntxu> adam8157: 當然放人這點，對面皇馬有van der vaart, sneijder, robben, huntlaar
<huntxu> adam8157: 兩個歐冠冠軍兩個八強 =.=
<huntxu> 如果卡卡今年幫米蘭拿歐冠那就神奇了
<adam8157> huntxu: 总之巴萨这几年交易比较失败, 拉塞尔是个政治家不是郝经理
<huntxu> adam8157: 對的，基本青訓稱王，和引援關係不大 =.=
<huntxu> adam8157: 巴爾德斯不續約，但是巴薩夏天居然沒買門將
<adam8157> huntxu: 明年会买的
<adam8157> huntxu: 门将两个主力比较浪费
<huntxu> adam8157: valdes只剩一年合約啊。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 富二代平托还可以撑场
<adam8157> huntxu: 正好干到明年夏天买人嘛
 * archl 抱抱 cherrot
 * archl 现在知道摄影真的很麻烦哈。
<archl> 拍什么？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: happyaron 贵司的bzr到底是肿么干活儿的？ 这个错误是啥情况？ https://launchpadlibrarian.net/149226030/buildlog.txt.gz
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ {长度=>4.04 kiB, "encoding"=>"gzip", "type"=>"text/plain"}
<huntxu> adam8157: 米蘭今年夏天究竟花沒花錢
<cherrot> archl, 么么哒
<archl> cherrot:  T盯T
<huntxu> adam8157: 我覺得今年夏天簽的最漂亮的是napoli和利物浦
<huntxu> adam8157: 完全提升球隊檔次的引援
<adam8157> huntxu: napoli买谁了
<huntxu> adam8157: 转入：拉多瓦塞维奇（100万欧元）、阿尔梅罗（400万欧元）、梅腾斯（970万欧元）、卡拉约（125万欧元）、卡列洪（950万欧元）、拉斐尔（500万欧元）、阿尔比奥尔（1200万欧元）、伊瓜因（4000万欧元）、雷纳（免费租借）、萨帕塔（600万欧元）
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 貌似你的receipt写得问题吧
<adam8157> 卡列洪, 拉斐尔, 阿尔比奥尔 伊瓜因 雷纳.... !!!
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: 你丫1用了py版本的bzr
<huntxu> adam8157: 學學人家利物浦啊，買個小門將把雷納租了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: 既然用了，就要自己会调试
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 发现了。。
<gfrog_here> MeaCulpa: 本地看不出来啊。不知道丫那个编译环境是啥情况。
<adam8157> huntxu: 还可以这样...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: 那你就用binary版咯
<imtxc> 。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 如果我想编译一个依赖由我的编译其他包儿的包，该咋提交这任务。。。
<gfrog_here> MeaCulpa: 不是我的环境啊啊啊啊啊啊
<gfrog_here> MeaCulpa: lanuchpad上就这么干的，我能做啥。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.errors.BzrCommandError: No previous changelog to take the upstream version from as {debupstream} was used: No previous changelog to take the upstream version from: debian/changelog was not present.
<MeaCulpa> 不是写的很明白么, 履历是空的..
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 忘记了
<gfrog_here> MeaCulpa: 开始没发现这地方怎么改。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: 这是什么包？应该是包写错了
 * gfrog_here 貌似还得学习写debian的spec
<gfrog_here> MeaCulpa: 包版本号写错了，这个是直接从源码编，没有debian version
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 有没有thinkpad x230的linux版本的显卡驱动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448351 如题，求指导！？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qcc — 2013-09-03 17:16
<huntxu> adam8157: 而且利物浦買的是米尼奧萊，比利時的
<adam8157> huntxu: 比利时, 看见这三个字就是一抖
<huntxu> adam8157: 哪個隊沒幾個比利時人都不好意思說自己是強隊了
 * adam8157 The Who - Tommy Can You Hear Me
<LQYMGT> 为什么打开文件时ecb的method windows是空白的，需要手动c-c . r？
 * adam8157 我司还有一个做内核驱动的人头, 有合适的请推荐
<iMadper> LQYMGT: 不用ecb, 不知道.
<huntxu> adam8157: 啥都不會進去再學要不
<iMadper> adam8157: bluezd?
<LQYMGT> iMadper: well
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩，带走 bluezd
<imtxc> iMadper: 把他们组给挖空 nnnnd
<iMadper> LQYMGT: ecb有啥*有用*的功能吗?
<adam8157> imtxc: iMadper 不撸老是看不上, 而且我这边有两年底层开发经验的硬性指标
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 那就不好办了...
<iMadper> adam8157: bluezd看不上那个岗位??!!?!?!
<iMadper> adam8157: nnnnd!
<adam8157> rh各种舒服啊, 比不了
<iMadper> ...
<pewu> 现在的零食已经大不如前了……
 * imtxc 公司还有零食儿？！
<adam8157> pewu: 你刚去的吧 都知道这个
<iMadper> adam8157: 最近变得尤其不好
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 大半年没见过脆脆鲨了
<freeflying> 不错了，帽帽还有，我们都没零食
<pewu> 脆脆鲨的话前几个星期偶尔还能抢到
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 乃remote啊叔儿。
<adam8157> freeflying: 现在有零食水果雪碧可乐啤酒
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 啤酒？！
<pewu> 现在最高档的零食是小酱干……
<freeflying> adam8157,  出了啤酒，貌似没别的我吃的
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 小麦王, 一般
<adam8157> freeflying: 水果可以吃吃, 别的热量太高
<freeflying> adam8157, 我现在77kgl了
<adam8157> freeflying: 赞... 我最近确实胖了很多, 要收敛了
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 壕乃又大了。
<adam8157> ca
<freeflying> adam8157, 搞个架子吧，站着干活确实效果很好
 * gfrog_here 收拾收拾，奔苏州街。
<freeflying> adam8157, 我这段时间都没节食了
<adam8157> freeflying: 没有地儿
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 高端洋气
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 要一个月不能骑车了
 * gfrog_here 我现在就想要个架子站着。坐着的话顶着肋骨这好疼。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 叔儿乃才骑了2天。。。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 要不乃带着车去霓虹国？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 要出差一段时间啊
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 太不靠谱，不知道那边能不能租到
 * gfrog_here 脑补猴总骑着公主车在银座压马路。 lol
 * gfrog_here launchpad这是要做甚。。。 编译成功但是上传失败。。。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: freeflying 拿到正式的邮件了。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: fwd 2 me
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 外？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 崇拜下
<gfrog_here> adam8157: ...
 * gfrog_here 桑课。
<freeflying> adam8157, 里面有薪水的，咋能诶你看呢
 * pity awk 能取出某个字符串在文件里匹配的行数吗？
<skraito> hi all
<skraito> :)
<pity> s/行数/次数
<skraito> anyone from china wanna join our hacker team 0x71
<^k^> skraito:点点点.  18:14 
<skraito> come to channel ##0x71
<laxtiz> skraito: wooooow
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  18:31 
<abc_> joke
<abc_> ^k^: 讲个笑话
<^k^> abc_, 你会得到什么，当你穿越一个兴奋的外国人和鸡？  18:33 
<Huzoubache> 潜水睡觉的都醒醒
<thanatoid> 问一下 。更改一台服务器的ip地址会有什么影响？
<laxtiz> thanatoid: 没啥影响，你又不用IP登陆，记得修改A记录就行了
<thanatoid> A记录？、
<thanatoid> 我没有服务器的使用经验 之前一直用Arch 当桌面 现在是干鸭子上架
<laxtiz> thanatoid: 你服务器做什么的？ 有绑定域名么？平时用域名访问还是用IP 访问的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 12.04 启动速度慢：附图，求教过程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448354 如图，仍不明白 1分45秒的启动时间 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2013-09-03 19:15
<archl> 看到 转：微软和nokia结合绝对是完美的，微软负责让用户怒摔手机，nokia负责让用户放心摔。
<archl> imtxc_away: 高山流水和高屋漏水声音都是很好听的对把。
<Pudge> 好冷
<archl> Pudge: 孩子。
<archl> Pudge: 如果你比喻2架耳机的效果差异，你会用什么样的描述？
<archl> Pudge: 一个是巧克力布丁，一个是馒头！
<adam8157> gfrog: gfrog_here intel 6205路过, 支持5G哦
<adam8157> 转：微软和nokia结合绝对是完美的，微软负责让用户怒摔手机，nokia负责让用户放心摔。
<peipei17951> 请问 ubuntu 12.04安装 compiz后闪屏怎么办啊？
<gfrog_here> adam8157 乃再显摆我下次就拔你的网卡去，lol
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 12.04Desktop和Sever wireless局域网互联 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448355 我有两个笔记本。一个装的是12.04Desktop，另外一个是12.04.3 Server。我想把数据库，服务器，代码仓库，测试进程放到server上。Desktop上硬件性能有现，只做开发用。现在问题是我的Desktop都用无线网卡链接到同一个路由
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • grub4dos and grub2 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448357 我同样用root=(hd0,0) chainloader +1 boot这几步，为什么grub4dos无法启动win 而grub2却可以成功启动win？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-09-03 20:38
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Win7和Ubuntu双系统，开机直接进入Win7不显示grub http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448358 我是Win7和Ubuntu双系统，以前开机都是显示grub菜单，在grub菜单中可以选择进入Ubuntu还是Win7 但是我刚才在Win7下，删除了一个磁盘分区， 重启之后，屏幕提示： no such partition grub rescue > 然后我找到网上的教程，具体
<archl> 没人了。
<archl> 一屏幕就显示出所有nick。才几个人啊。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-52-generic #78-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 26 16:23:24 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 文件管理器里没有图标,怎么安装图标? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448359 我是从没有x环境下开始安装的fvwm,然后在apt了一个pcmanfm,但是pcman打开后没有图标,不管是文件夹还是文件都是空白,只有标题,安装其他文件管理器也一样,怎么安装图标呢? 统计信息: 发表于 由 yiyepianzhou — 2013-09-03 21:37
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • linux下如何感知网络端口信息变化 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448360 如果我用ifconfig修改了端口信息，应用程序如何知道？有库提供了这种接口直接使用吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2013-09-03 21:41
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu下有什么设计印刷线路板的软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448361 win下使用protel软件，ubuntu下有什么相同功能的软件吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2013-09-03 22:04
<macint0sh> 。
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 解析命令含義的網站 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448364 看到網上別人貼的命令，是不是覺得像咒語？（其實自己搗鼓的腳本，有時候過一段時間看也覺得像咒語。） 嫌RTFM太累？用這個： http://www.explainshell.com/ 輸入或粘貼想解析的命令，一目了然。 服務器是開源的，所以可以在本地安裝，做成離線版
<pity> roylez 的文章被转到 http://www.360doc.com/content/11/0712/10/5013584_133049865.shtml 了
<^k^> pity ⇪ ti: 详解著名的awk oneliner，第一部分：空行、行号和计算
<pity> 原文 https://roylez.herokuapp.com/2010/04/11/awk-oneliner-translation-1.html
<^k^> pity ⇪ ti: 详解著名的awk oneliner，第一部分：空行、行号和计算 - @roylez: bizarrely trapped
<lmengyang> test
<^k^> lmengyang:点点点.  02:10 
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 最近干嘛呢
<^k^> 05:07
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 没事干
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 越南妹子呢
<knownbad> 不是走了吗？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 她睡了
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: lag
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你睡了越南妹子？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 没。哪轮得到我呀
<knownbad> 到底多少人排队啊？
<knownbad> 对手只有一个的话，你应该可以的。
<alvin_rxg> 应该没对手吧，就是不知道怎么开始…
<alvin_rxg> "hey, lets sleep together"
<knownbad> Definitely not but how about just cup of coffee to find out if taking her to movie is possible.
<knownbad> Of course maybe she may prefer you to sleep with her, who knows?
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 很高级的样子，吊死求教
<knownbad> 德国咖啡不贵吧？
<knownbad> 学校 cafeteria 也可以啊？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 不贵
<alvin_rxg> 2现在放假
<knownbad> 喔，越南人应该不难进入他们的生活圈子。   大部分都是难民去的应该都以融入国外的文化了。
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<knownbad> 也不太拘谨，不以结婚为目的的交往是耍流氓也不靠谱。   那以结婚为目的的交往不就是个交易吗？
<knownbad> 也不要太拘谨
<knownbad> 每次见到不以结婚为目的的交往是耍流氓，我就觉得恶心。
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<alvin_rxg> 先让我耍耍流氓吧……
<knownbad> 结婚有目的不就是个交易吗？
<knownbad> 我也这么想。
<knownbad> 不是没心，但总得尝试吧。
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<knownbad> 又不是打牌，结婚后一翻两瞪眼？
<alvin_rxg> 不会耍流氓的话，咋知道谁合适呀
<knownbad> 耍流氓也是总个性，我就装不来绅士。   要装也装不久。
<knownbad> 我猜你应该约的出来，但能不能留在身边就看你了。
<alvin_rxg> 绅士是啥？
<knownbad> 性无能？
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö 绅士 == 性无能？
<knownbad> 呵呵
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<knownbad> 反正，你以后会发现失败永远比未知好多了。  再说成功的机会也很高。
<alvin_rxg> 论文结束了先去耍流氓
<knownbad> 恭喜。
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • AMD 显卡用vdpau进行 在线flash视频 硬件加速初步测试结果 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448376 选用火狐浏览器: 1:关闭硬件加速 hwaoff.jpeg 2:开启硬件加速 hwaon.jpeg 因为我家目前没网络,用的网络是附近免费的wifi信号,不能太高调,所以趁早上偷偷试了下720P的视频,简单说效果还不错,CPU占用从关闭时的33下降
 * archl 抱抱 alvin_rxg
 * archl 觉得长时间无视 alvin_rxg 的字体心态错误
<archl> pity: 这么早 ？
#ubuntu-cn 2013-09-04
<pity> archl: 昨晚睡得晚
<archl> pity: 。。。
<pity> archl: 准备洗漱去上班了
<archl> pity: 姐姐加油
<pity> archl: :D
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 如何让wget向rsync一想作md5校验，然后把下载错误的文件重新下载？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448378 $ wget -c -r -np -k -p http://**** 以上是我的下载命令，目的是镜像整个网战，里面有视频。但是下载之后，有些视频文件出错，可能是 -c 断点续传造成的原因。能不能让 wget 自动校验一下不一致的
<^k^> >> 文件，然后自动下载呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ff千雨 — 2013-09-04 8:17
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 如何让wget向rsync一想作md5校验，然后把下载错误的文件重新下载？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448377 $ wget -c -r -np -k -p http://**** 以上是我的下载命令，目的是镜像整个网战，里面有视频。但是下载之后，有些视频文件出错，可能是 -c 断点续传造成的原因。能不能让 wget 自动校验一下不一致的
<^k^> >> 文件，然后自动下载呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ff千雨 — 2013-09-04 8:17
<imtxc> archl: 杂牌
<imtxc> archl: 早
<ixifanny_> 人这么多
<archl> imtxc: 早。
<archl> 这么少人啊。
<archl> 还不到一页。
<archl> imtxc: 真不明白好耳机和坏耳机的差异啊。
<archl> imtxc: 难道用一个机器前后置一起播放？
<ixifanny_> 好的听起来比较有质感吧
<Pudge> archl: 你不明白好耳机和坏耳机就像鸡鸡小的人不明白大套套和小套套的区别一样。。
<LQYMGT> Pudge: 这话……
<imtxc> Pudge: 小的人明白吧，容易掉他总能发现
<archl> Pudge: 。。。没用过套套。。。
<Pudge> imtxc: 小的人会觉得2个都容易掉
<Pudge> imtxc: 没有区别
<archl> 。。
<MeaCulpa> 小的人才会明白大小的区别吧
<MeaCulpa> 大的人都没感觉
<archl> ixifanny_: 没听过好的，或者没那个习惯不停听固定音乐的人。
<Pudge> 大的人带小的不舒服，中等的觉得带小的刚好，大的容易掉，小的人带大小都一样掉
 * archl 虽然不是音乐爱好者，但也听过上万曲目了。
<pity> 请教个问题：一个文件里都是一些 IP，如 11.111.111.11，11.111.11.1，23.24.123.4 23.24.1.3 这种的有 4 万行左右，想取前前三个字段完全匹配的行数，怎么取？现在有个问题就是 11.111.111 会被纳入 11.111.1 和 11.111.11 重复计算。
<eexpress> Pudge: 网络上不是有公式，去计算下你的是大还是小。扯啥耳机。
<Pudge> eexpress: 本来就在扯耳机，鸡鸡只是打个比方
<archl> eexpress: 黑人
<eexpress> Pudge: 你的比方，远跑题了。lol
<pewu>   pity: 用perl
<eexpress> pity: 你学一种语言嘛。咋老是这样的事情呢
<pity> 通过设置单词边界可以精确匹配 11.111.111 不被纳入 11.111.1 和 11.111.11 重复计算，但这个需要引入变量，一引入变量就不能设置单词边界了
<pity> eexpress: 在学 python
<dchxcrow> 请教一个python中index的问题
<pity> pewu: 我也觉得用 perl 方便，但还没学
<eexpress> 这perlre处理第2个点，前面的当hash，就出来了。
<Pudge> 突然觉得这个频道的档次提高了好多
<dchxcrow> 假设我要用 'Bob Smith'.split()[-1]
<dchxcrow> 为什么Smith的index是-1呢
<eexpress> py搞oo，不如去ruby
<pity> eexpress: ....
<pewu> dchxcrow: -1就是表示最后一个啊
<pity> eexpress: 神给讲讲处理第二个点的方法呗
<eexpress> Pudge: 这频道，基本每天都是说买东西，说吃东西。是不。
<dchxcrow> pewu: 哦，就是说发果string是“Bob Smith Jone"
<dchxcrow> pewu: 那-1就是 Jone了，对吧，不是特别排序出来的
<pity> dchxcrow: 那 -1 就是 Jone
<pity> dchxcrow: 列表 index [-1] 表示倒数第一个
<eexpress>  /(^.*?\..*?)\./; $v{$`}=$_; pity
<pewu> dchxcrow: 不过这问题不应该上irc问，太基础了……
<eexpress> lol
<dchxcrow> pity: 这个是在所有语言通用的，还是只在python中的呢？
<pity> eexpress: 看！上！去！好！gaoji！
<Pudge> eexpress: 对啊，都是一些放弃治疗的人
<pity> dchxcrow: 目前我知道的是：只在 python 中
<dchxcrow> pity: 谢谢哦
<pity> dchxcrow: :) 相互学习
<ofan> 1+1=2
<NaoTanRen> imt
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/300795
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ 亚马逊发布新版Kindle Paperwhite $119（无广告版$139）月底出货_旧版会降价么？_Amazon优惠_电子阅读_什么值得买
<MeaCulpa> .
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: momo
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 踩踩
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 没乐乐了。你不幸福了吧。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 没啊
<eexpress> 乐乐咋不出来了。原来是被你抛弃了。
<MeaCulpa> 我擦他在家呢，那么早起来做甚
<eexpress> pity: 去论坛发帖，详细说明吧
<pity> eexpress: OK
<eexpress> 远程，不考勤的？ MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我们本来就不考勤
<pity> eexpress: echo 117.136.15.109 | perl -pe /(^.*?\..*?)\./ 得到的结果还是 117.136.15.109
<freeflying> pity, 还是用python吧
<freeflying> pity, 你用perl的正则太麻烦了
<eexpress> ● pl '$_="11.22.33.44.55.66"; /^(.*?\.){3}/; print $&;'
<eexpress> 11.22.33.
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • c++中函数和main必须合到一起才能编译通过？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448379 必须把两个文件合到一起才能编译通过？ //do.h void splus(string &s) { s=s+"good!"; } //main.cpp #include <iostream> #include <string> #include "do.h" using namespace std; splus(string &s); int main(int argc,char *argv[]) { string ss="hello,"; splus(ss); std::cout<<ss<<endl; }
<^k^> >> wei@wei-Lenovo-G475:~/program$ g++ -Wall -c main.cpp In file included from main.cpp:3:0: do.h:1:1: 错误： ‘string’不是一个类型名 main.c …
<pity> freeflying: 我也很怵 perl
<eexpress> freeflying: 玩正则，当然是pl嘛。lol
<eexpress> 轮到py，写一堆？
<mraandtux> 大家从最近开始是否发现我在论坛上灌水少了？
<freeflying> eexpress, 他很多的log,都可以转成json去弄好不， py里很多这种库
<eexpress> 上结构。cpu都发火的。
<eexpress> 他这事情，说明清楚了，1行到2行搞定
<freeflying> 一劳永逸啊
<eexpress> 都一劳永逸呢。ip这格式不会变的。
<NaoTanRen> 正则? 来晚了, 没看到问题, pity 帖子贴好了嘛? 给传送门, 我去看看
<eexpress> NaoTanRen: ..
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 早, 神
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 早, 候总.
<NaoTanRen> ofan: 早, 饭饭
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 帽帽真舒服啊，10点才上班
<pity> NaoTanRen: 稍等
<ofan> NaoTanRen: 你谁啊
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 不是呀, 刚才在看邮件
<NaoTanRen> ofan: 我是rh的新实习生, 你也是rh的?
<eexpress> 呕饭，牛皮
<ofan> NaoTanRen: 不是
<ofan> NaoTanRen: 你丫imadper吧
<NaoTanRen> ofan: ... 哦, 我就说嘛, 你没 cloak
<NaoTanRen> ofan: 我擦, 这都被你丫发现了....
<freeflying> lol
<ofan> NaoTanRen: 切
 * NaoTanRen imadper是谁...
<ofan> NaoTanRen: 是我的宠物
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: >_<
<eexpress> freeflying: 18m的乐乐还在睡觉呢。更舒服
<NaoTanRen> ofan: nnnd, 你妹妹的!
<freeflying> eexpress, 必须的啊，不然怎么叫18摸呢
<\q> ofan: radare2逆向神器
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 丫丫的，该打电话叫醒不。
<ofan> \q: 哦？
<ofan> \q: linux下的？
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: .
<\q> ofan: 之前hex editor很頭疼
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 新版的估计好不到哪里去
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 点解?
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 发光不均匀
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 侬居然会粤语
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 不是有新的背光系统吗?
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 简单的, 会
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 以前也说新的呢，还不是那么渣
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: ... ...
<imtxc> 那个效果，真心不如没有背光
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 12.04 白屏，光標可以移動 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448380 按 esc 退出全屏播放視頻的時候，全屏變白，只剩一個可以移動的光標，視頻聲音正常，也能鍵盤快捷鍵休眠。 Ubuntu 有沒有關機快捷鍵？我兩次都是強制關機的，請問你們有人碰到過這狀況嗎？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaoshanao — 2013-
<^k^> >> 09-04 10:04
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: ... ...
<eexpress> NaoTanRen: 你还是改名吧。改得和 imxxx 类似的。2个好机油。
<eexpress> 。
<eexq> eexpress: 怎么样?
<eexpress> imtxc: 有人背叛你了。
<imtxc> 。。。。
<eexpress> 支持你发飙
<eexq> imtxc: 大胆小txc, 简单本傻神还不下跪!
<imtxc> 我一没帽子，二没保险，拿什么发飙。。。
 * eexq 我是傻e
<Meowoo> 死色鬼
<eexpress> 额。死家伙。小心我半夜打你电话。
<eexq> eexpress: lol~
 * eexo sigh, 累啊
<Meowoo> eexpress, 你啥时候变鬼了
<eexpress> 这谁啊。
<eexq> eexo: 乃好
<eexo> eexq: 恩
<eexpress> 。。
<Meowoo> 我又来问英文了额
<eexq> s/英/火星/
<eexpress> hijacking
<ofan> \q: 你搞*nix下加壳脱壳么
<\q> ofan: 沒……是彙編作業，用的是csapp的bomblab和buflab。於是就去找了個工具玩
<eexpress> 彙彙彙彙。
<pewu> http://wtpl.heroku.com/，猜语言
<^k^> pewu ⇪ t: What's That Programming Language?
<eexpress> 轟淼驫龘轟淼驫龘轟淼驫龘。
<\q> ofan: ndisasm -b23 -, xxd -r -p 再也用不着了
<eexq> eexpress: 该吃药了, 神
<eexpress> eexq: 找点好玩的来
<eexq> eexpress: <pewu> http://wtpl.heroku.com/，猜语言
<\q> ofan: 之前搜索特定字節用很頭疼的 grep -aboP $(xxd -r -p <<< 343536)，radare2一出誰與爭鋒
<eexpress> url都不空格的，不看
<ofan> \q: lol
<eexpress> ghex不行？
<eexpress> vim不行？
<ofan> \q: 还有gui呢
<eexpress> eexq: 𠀾𠀾𠀾𠀾
<\q> ofan: 還有web app的ui^^ http://cloud.radare.org/enyo/ 但是radare2還在開發中。。。各項功能很不穩定
<^k^> \q ⇪ t: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://cloud.radare.org/enyo/ -- unhandled responsein get head
<\q> ofan: 等待debugger可用，gdb處理彙編層面還是廢了點
<ofan> 略霸气
<eexpress> 玩汇编的，没见过用10进制的啊。 \q
<leemeng0x61> ...
<\q> eexpress: 這是plain hexdump.. rax2 -s 343536 => "456"
<ofan> ida pro貌似有linux版
<\q> ofan: thepiratebay上有linux的ida pro 6.3.1 32bit demo版……
<\q> ofan: 還是太貴了……
 * imtxc 求不发卡
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 从 IP 列表中取出 IP 的前 3 个字段，并统计出现次数 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448381 一个文件里都是一些 IP，如 11.22.11.0，11.22.111.1 这种的有 4 万行左右，想取前三个字段完全匹配的行数，怎么取？ 现在有个问题就是 11.22.111 会被纳入 11.22.1 和 11.22.11 重复计算，比如 11.22.1 总行数为 10，但实际是 4
<^k^> >> 行，11.22.11 和 11.22.111 还占了 6 行，也给算进去了。 我知道通过设置单词边界可以精确匹配 11.111.111 不被纳入 11.1 …
<pewu> pity: perl -pe 's/\.\d+$//'|sort|uniq -c 这样行么？
<pity> eexpress: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=448381
<^k^> pity ⇪ ti: 从 IP 列表中取出 IP 的前 3 个字段，并统计出现次数 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<gfrog> eexpress: 渣神
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog> ofan: 呕饭
<eexpress> pity: 回了。继续不明白意思。你grep不都可以做到嘛。
<eexq> pity: . 类似通配符了... 要转义的...
<pity> eexpress: 呃，就是我要把 ip 的前 3 个字段作为变量引入后面的命令，因为 4 万多个 IP，我不能一个一个输入
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu下安装arm-linux-gcc出现的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448382 我的方法是： 1，下载并解压arm-linux-gcc-4.3.2.tgz,将解压后arm的文件夹移动到ubuntu中/usr/local下 2，打开/etc/profile，并添加 （也试了/etc/bash.bashrc中添加） if [ -d /usr/local/arm ]; then PATH=/usr/local/arm/4.3.2/bin:$PATH fi 3，使用s
<^k^> >> ource /etc/profile 4，不管运行什么arm-linux-gcc -v，arm-linux-gcc -ct等等，提示都是： /usr/local/arm/4.3.2/bin/arm-linux-gcc: 行 3: / …
<eexpress> pity: 那就统计前3个字段，每个有多少条。这不更好？
<eexpress> 是需要这？
<eexpress> 你如果要awk，找酷胖。这也是一行的事情。
<ofan> \q: 让学校给你赞助个lol
<eexq> pity: awk '$1~/11.22.1\>/'
<ofan> eexq: 你还没实习完？
<ofan> NaoTanRen: 你还没实习完？
<NaoTanRen>  pity: awk '$1~/11\.22\.1\>/'
<NaoTanRen> ofan: 早实习完了
<ofan> 哦
<ofan> 那你在干啥
<NaoTanRen> ofan: 瞎混. 你呢?
<ofan> NaoTanRen: 看电影
<NaoTanRen> ofan: 差不多, 我是玩douban
<ofan> NaoTanRen: 哎呦 你还玩豆瓣
<ofan> NaoTanRen: 帐号多少
<eexpress> douban真不知道能玩啥。
<NaoTanRen> ofan: ...
<ofan> eexpress: 有娃的人不懂的，有代沟
<eexpress> 好吧。代沟。
<eexpress> 玩空气。
<ofan> NaoTanRen: 多少
<Stifler> 豆瓣是干啥的
<ofan> NaoTanRen: 这个是不是你？ http://www.douban.com/people/40774560/
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ iMadPer_脑瘫人
<NaoTanRen> ofan: 是.
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/people/eexpress/
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ eexpress
<ofan> NaoTanRen: 脑瘫人...
<NaoTanRen> ofan: 这还要问? imadper就我一个, 脑瘫人我也在用....
<NaoTanRen> ofan: 这么明显...
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/628200125/ 23333333
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ eexpress的相册-帅帅
<ofan> eexpress: 你的娃挺帅啊
<eexpress> 额。
<eexpress> 1年去看一次的地方。
<imtxc> 一年去一次豆瓣？
<imtxc> 那怎么打文艺袍。。。
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/people/ofan/ 这是本人的
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ 0xFAN
<eexpress> 炮？
<imtxc> 恩
<eexpress> 同城约的？
<ofan> imtxc: 客户来关注我，vpn给你优惠
<eexpress> 哇。ofan好漂亮。你们上吧。
<imtxc> ofan: 恩
<imtxc> ofan: 上次我给你介绍的那个客户就是是很漂亮的人妻
<ofan> imtxc: 哪个？
<imtxc> ofan: 估计到期了，买了一年的
<imtxc> ofan: 我也忘了名字了
<ofan> imtxc: 谁
<ofan> imtxc: 你不早说
<imtxc> 。。。。
<imtxc> ofan: 说了你也拿不下啊，你那边水深火热的，妹子才不去呢，你又不在西雅图
<ofan> im
<ofan> imtxc: 谁说我不去
<ofan> 毕业就去
<ofan> imtxc: 此人妻在西雅图？
<eexpress> ofan: 你不是妹子嘛。头像
<eexpress> lol 搞glass?
<zhpeng> hehe
<huntxu> ofan: 乃記得停掉我的帳號沒啊?
<ofan> huntxu: 额 不知道，应该没
<huntxu> ofan: 我和人合租了vps，蹭了個免費運維，上面有pptp，就不續你那個啦～
<ofan> 编译gcc中
<ofan> huntxu: 合租有风险
<eexpress> 群P需谨慎
 * Slucx 亲，网易邮箱忘记密码了怎么破啊？当时木有加啥绑定信息…
<eexpress> Slucx: 没密码表？
<Slucx> eexpress: 密码表？
<Slucx> eexpress: 有尝试次数限制的…
<Slucx> eexpress: 网上账户太多,以前很久不用的真心记不住了…
<eexpress> 看来你啥都没绑定过。
<Slucx> eexpress: 是
<eexpress> 重新申请吧
<Slucx> eexpress: 不能啊，我想靠这个账户找会其他账户呢，我去…
<eexpress> 浏览器没密码自动填写？
<Slucx> eexpress: 很久不用了… 两三年了
<huntxu> ofan: 還好，是熟人
<eexpress> 其他账户，不也死掉两三年了。
<\q> 同求。我也有個很舊的126郵箱，之前csdn密碼泄漏時不知把密碼改成啥了
<eexpress> 如果浏览器有保存的，还有办法。
<Slucx> eexpress: 是的
 * NaoTanRen 刚刚丧心病狂的开启了archlinux的 testing repo
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 我從開始用就沒關過
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 丧心病狂!
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 5年有餘了，都沒事
<imtxc> 。。。
<ofan> imtxc: 你在哪混呢
<imtxc> 繁体字的开/关太不好认了
<imtxc> ofan: Beijinger
<ofan> imtxc: rh?
<huntxu> imtxc: 開 關
<huntxu> imtxc: 你眼睛不好
<imtxc> ofan: 不是啊，现在辞职了，等新工作呢
<ofan> huntxu: 你怎么也用繁体
<imtxc> huntxu: 屏幕不好+字体不好
<ofan> imtxc: 准备去哪
<imtxc> ofan: 给要我我就去哪
<imtxc> ofan: 我不挑啊
<huntxu> ofan: 用很久了啊
<ofan> imtxc: 去canonical
<imtxc> ofan: 水平不够
<eexpress> Tony Bai 是谁啊
<imtxc> ofan: 你现在还在上学么
<huntxu> hamo的新馬甲嗎 eexpress
<ofan> 上
<imtxc> 哦
 * imtxc 每天求一次工作
 * imtxc 谁有工作机会不提供个。。。。
<eexpress> huntxu: @@@ 这啊。
<yil> 试用 fedora 20, 仍然不能解决 nm 不能开启无线  Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter。 只能命令行  wpa 联网。有谁遇到过没？
<eexpress> 孙锡麟是谁啊
<ofan> imtxc: 找 adam和 freeflying_away
<ofan> eexpress: 你在四川？
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 求推荐ubuntu版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448384 安装arch没成功，看来水平还不够，我想安装个ubuntu体验下，最近不是从１２到１３了吗，我想问下下哪个比较好，谢谢，哪个更稳定 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-09-04 11:20
<eexpress> ofan: ..看ip
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 怎么将vmware虚拟机迁移到virtualbox下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448385 原来vmware内虚拟机的文件结构如下 drwx------ 4 joe joe 4.0K 9月 4 10:25 . drwxr-xr-x 82 joe joe 12K 9月 4 11:18 .. drwx------ 4 joe joe 4.0K 5月 24 19:02 caches -rw------- 1 joe joe 25G 9月 4 10:21 Rockwell -rw------- 1 joe joe 3.0M 8月 30 12:42 vmmcores-10.gz -rw------- 1 jo
<^k^> >> e joe 3.2M 9月 2 10:19 vmmcores-11.gz -rw-r--r-- 1 joe joe 228K 9月 4 09:53 vmware-0.log -rw-r--r-- 1 joe joe 202K 9月 3 16:59 vmware-1.log -rw-r-- …
<Slucx> eexpress: 你咋弄的密码表？记到一个文件里吗？我的账号密码都不一样，真心记不住啊…
<imtxc> Slucx: 改成一样的
<Slucx> imtxc: 汗
<Slucx> imtxc: 一个泄露了，所有的都泄露了
<eexpress> Slucx: 密码表是一直加强登录的机制。是163随机生成给你的。不是自己的
<Slucx> eexpress: 我还以为是记密码的表呢，现在邮箱换成sina的了…
<eexpress> 浏览器自动记住就是嘛。何必
<cherrot> eexpress, +1 chrome多地同步神马的么么哒
<zhpeng> Slucx, 放一个文件里，然后文件搞一个对称加密
<zhpeng> Slucx这样就只用记一个密码了。。。
<Slucx> zhpeng: 也行
<Slucx> eexpress: 我也去那个firefox sync
<zhpeng> Slucx, 然后pyhton写一个前端。。做个小tool
<andyhou> oh
<andyhou> hai shi  gnome2  hao yong
<alvin_rxg> andyhou: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *A7:{=*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<mintleaf> ubuntu-cn频道人很多啊，但是也比较冷清哈
<Slucx> eexpress: ff sync 不用记那个 recovery key 吧，就记住账户密码？
 * ofan 装clojure
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃又杯具了？
<imtxc> gfrog: 。。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 是早上还没消息么
<imtxc> gfrog: 你有信儿？
<gfrog> imtxc: 那你叫毛儿，老实儿等着
<imtxc> gfrog: 着急啊
<Meowoo> 话说女人减肥会不会把胸减掉额
<imtxc> gfrog: “回去等着一个周内回复” 和 “明天通知你” 这两种表述方式我分析了半天了
<imtxc> Meowoo: 会啊
<Meowoo> imtxc, 额
<imtxc> Meowoo: 最难减的就是腰啊
<Meowoo> 额
<imtxc> gfrog: 我以为你有信儿了。。。
<Meowoo> 减胸都不减腰?
<imtxc> 至少会同时减
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 大胸,小腰,大屁股
<Meowoo> 大胸,小腰,大屁股,小腿
<Meowoo> 大胸,小腰,大屁股,小腿,大脚丫
<Meowoo> 小脸,大胸,小腰,大屁股,小腿,大脚丫
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃自己都没有，我肿么会有
<imtxc> 擦
<imtxc> Meowoo: 擦
<imtxc> gfrog: 乃有内部渠道啊
<Meowoo> :)
<gfrog> imtxc: 滚粗，
<imtxc> gfrog: 他要应该会跟徐总打声招呼吧
<gfrog> imtxc: 打毛儿
 * imtxc 类似你交待的事情办妥儿了
 * imtxc 类似你弄来的人不行啊。。。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 我盯着电话看呢
<imtxc> 目测错不过
<imtxc> 除非没打
<andyhou> ubuntu10.10 update 2kb....
<dfceaef> zhe shi yi ge pin yin ce shi
<alvin_rxg> dfceaef: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *rd9";O*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<dfceaef> 高级。。。。
<Stifler> GAO JI!
<andyhou> sougou you linux ban ben le ?
<Stifler> zao jiu you le
<dfceaef> so wo ba english hun he yi xua hui zen yang
<Stifler> nikan:"ni hao a"
<Stifler> shang ban meishigan zenmeban?
<dfceaef> 拼音不好的跪了。。。。
<andyhou> i can not find it
<andyhou> could version?
<Stifler> u can try sougou could pinyin
<andyhou> using chrome?
<imtxc> andyhou: 打汉字，不然 kick 你
<Stifler> IBUS有云插件
<Stifler> fcitx也有
<imtxc> apt-get install fcitx-google-pinyin
<andyhou> imtxc: ubuntu10.10 update 2kb ...
<Stifler> kde 5是不是快出来了？
<pity> eexpress: NaoTanRe` 处理 IP 没问题，关键是要引入变量，要处理变量的单词边界
<NaoTanRe`> pity: 没理解. 举例子?
<NaoTanRe`> 不懂什么叫做变量的单词边界... \<\>不能处理?
<pity> NaoTanRe`: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=448381 在这里回复了
<^k^> pity ⇪ ti: 从 IP 列表中取出 IP 的前 3 个字段，并统计出现次数 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<pity> NaoTanRe`: 可能变量本来没有单词边界
<imtxc> ofan: 关键你的 vpn 最近速度不给力，我不敢给人推荐啊
<adam8157> freeflying_away: ping
<gfrog_here> freeflying_away: ping
<imtxc> pong adam8157 gfrog_here
<gfrog_here> imtxc: pong乃妹儿
<adam8157> imtxc: pong乃妹儿
<imtxc> |||
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 64位13.04 使用mentohust 失败,提示客户端完整性被破坏! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448387 ** 用户名:xxxxxxxxxxxxxx ** 网卡: eth0 ** 网关地址:111.117.50.1 ** DNS地址:202.118.176.2 ** 智能重连:111.117.50.1 ** 认证超时:8秒 ** 心跳间隔:30秒 ** 失败等待:15秒 ** 允许失败:8次 ** 组播地址:锐捷 ** DHCP方式:不使用
<^k^> >> ** 通知超时:5秒 ** 数据文件:/etc/mentohust/date.mpf ** 本机MAC:08:60:6e:dd:30:e0 ** 使用IP:111.xxx.xxx.xxx ** 子网掩码:255.255.255 …
<imtxc> 京腔儿不好学啊
<eexpress> pity: 你要用hash处理。不会重复的。
<pity> eexpress: 如何？
<eexpress> 你给我一段ip。我来写
<eexpress> 给100个的。
<adam8157> pity: 乘以2的三十二次方的黄金分割数然后取余 嗯嗯
<pity> adam8157: !
<pity> eexpress: 1 sec
<pity> eexpress: 能接收 dcc 吗？
<pity> eexpress: 得，mail 给你了
<eexpress> 算了，我自己写了。
<pity> eexpress: 嘿嘿，我动作慢了
<eexpress> 只是奇怪，输出不对。lol
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 请问终端下怎么用goagent翻墙啊? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448389 在网上找到可以输入 Code: export http_proxy=http://127.0.0.1:8087 改变当前终端的代理环境,但是 ping www.facebook.com 还是 ping 不通,另外我在公司下载 android 源码下载好几周了还没有下完.是因为gfw的原因吗? 统计信息: 发表于 由 oldfeel — 201
<^k^> >> 3-09-04 14:03
<huntxu> pity: 加個\.在最後不行麽
<Slucx> 推荐 ofan 的 vpn有福利没？
<NaoTanRen> Slucx: 有, ofan 会关注你douban, 给你+粉丝
 * adam8157 住的地方用不了买的vpn, 忧伤
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 用我的ssh吧?
<Slucx> NaoTanRen: 豆瓣，还是算了，自从注册到现在唯一用处就是听豆瓣电台
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 我在家直接看720p的youtube
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 我在蹭别人的shadowsocks
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 你买了vps?
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 哦, 我的也是shadowsocks
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 我那个常年浪费流量, 你要是需要, 就找我要
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 好滴
<Slucx> NaoTanRen: 推荐 你的ssh 有福利？哈哈
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 你买的啥vps?
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 不是, 直接买的shadowsock
<huntxu> pity: 而且對ip操作何不用原本應該對ip用的辦法，先(ip & (2^31-1 & 2^8))，統計出現的結果
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: vps, 买不起.
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: killwall?
<andyhou> ubuntu10.10 dan teng a
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: https://crolax.com/
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ CroLAX.com
<huntxu> pity: 那個31是32的typo =.=
<Slucx> adam8157:  我住的地方访问google都是问题，你知足吧…
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 要不给你试下速度, 要是快, 你就用我的.
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 暂时不用 =,=
<NaoTanRen> 恩
<eexpress> pity: nnnd 输出写错了。我发了。你去看
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: 基娃娃
<gfrog_here> MeaCulpa: momo
<eexpress> pity: 最短的。● cat t|perl -e 'while(<>){/^(.*?\.){3}/; $h{$&}+=1;}; while(($k,$v)=each %h){print "$k => $v\n";}'
<pity> huntxu: 引入变量时怎么写？ awk -v ip=$ip '$1~ip\.' xxx?
<adam8157> eexpress: 丧心病狂
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 丧心病狂
<eexpress> 摸摸蛋蛋
<eexpress> 干嘛。这
<gfrog_here> eexpress: 乃的键盘坏了么？
<eexpress> 不认识正则的，跳水里面去玩。
<eexpress> lol
<huntxu> pity: 啥引入變量？
<pity> huntxu: 4 万多个 IP，我不能把每个手动输入，只能循环
<eexpress> pity: nnnd 测试下面的哪行先
<pity> eexpress: 丧心病狂的办法好像可以
<huntxu> eexpress: 雖然.*?是沒事的，可是我還是本能覺得需要.+? cc NaoTanRen
<huntxu> pity: 你要循環啥啊，你不是全放在一個文件裏嗎
<eexpress> 带+，记得特定情况会出错。
<pity> huntxu: 循环取出 ip 的前三字段
 * gfrog_here 乃们在干神马？
<huntxu> pity: 我還是沒明白啊。。。
<huntxu> pity: 你試試我在下面回你那個能不能達到目的吧
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ....好脏
<pity> huntxu: 我试哪个？
<FrankLv> 求助下，脚本中用read读入的变量 能不能直接命令输入，测试可用用EOF，临时文件输入重定向，但是我想一个命令搞定,可用么？ 类似EOF的写法 但是就一行
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/269819
<FrankLv> http://pastebin.com/cV2mzCen
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 你为了防止贪婪?
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 本能覺得那裏必須有東西，所以用+
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 确实 .+? 又能防止贪婪, 又能保证有, 好象是.
<pity> MeaCulpa: huntxu eexpress pewu NaoTanRen 神的脏办法应该是生效的 http://imagebin.org/269820
<huntxu> pity: 神的辦法不臟啊，只是繞而已
<pity> 117.136.44. => 2 117.136.4. => 1 这样起码 .44 那个计数没被 .4 重复计算
<pity> huntxu: 反正我这水平是看不懂啦 :P
<pewu> 这问题还在讨论么
<pity> eexpress: 先拜谢神，我看看我这里应该怎么写
<huntxu> pity: sed "s/\.[0-9]\+$//" xxx.txt > tmp.txt;  cat tmp.txt|sort|uniq -c
 * MeaCulpa 连问题都没看到就开始喷神
<pity> pewu: 刚有生效的办法
<huntxu> pity: 這個才叫簡單粗暴
<eexpress> huntxu: MeaCulpa说的，只是为了体现他准备说那句awk。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ...我真没看到问题，不知所云
<pewu> pity: perl -pe 's/\.\d+$//'|sort|uniq -c 这样行么？
<eexpress> 更短的那句awk
 * huntxu 坐觀神被酷胖幹倒
<pity> huntxu: 我要的是前三个字段哦
<huntxu> pity: 對啊，把最後那段刪了，剩下的sort+uniq解決啊
 * FrankLv 求帮忙看看 input read的问题哈
<eexpress> 开始一直说要变量。用shell了，还啥变量嘛
<pewu> FrankLv: read也可以用管道的
<pity> huntxu: 干！BSD 的 sed 全打印出来了
<huntxu> pity: lol，那用perl嘛
<NaoTanRen> pity: perl
<huntxu> pity: pewu 那個就行
<NaoTanRen> pity: 跨平台
<pity> pewu: 这个也可以！
<FrankLv> pewu: 嗯 赞 echo username password | ./inputtest.sh
 * MeaCulpa grep 'pity.*问题' \#ubuntu-cn.log
 * MeaCulpa 终于看到了...
<MeaCulpa> pity有礼貌还是有帮助的
<pity> huntxu: 你的也可以
<MeaCulpa> [jyxu@machanus.ibm.com][~/irclogs]%grep 'pity.*请教个问题' \#ubuntu-cn.log | wc -l
<MeaCulpa> 32
<MeaCulpa> nb啊
<huntxu> 不是，pity的主要做法是先得到神的支持
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: pity 哈哈
<huntxu> 然後自然有噴神的人出來倒神
<eexpress> pity自己的关键是，问了一上午，自己没说清需要。
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 主要是, 神太丧心病狂了
 * pity 感谢神给罩着！感谢大家的帮助！
<pewu> pity的表达能力要提高 = =
<leemeng0x61> it's a pity!
<pity> pewu: eexpress 我把顾虑放大了
 * NaoTanRen 乃门为什么都调戏可爱的pity!
<pity> leemeng0x61: .
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: 你确认是ip, 有三个点的？
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 你也姓xu？
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 是啊
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 本家嘛，早说了
 * huntxu 不斷發現亮點
<eexpress> 嘘？徐？许？婿？
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 沒印象額 =.=
<eexpress> 选择题，a-d
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: a
<eexpress> NaoTanRen: lol
<huntxu> 我真的懷疑神之前給它仔仔把尿把多了，整天就知道噓噓
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 为什么没有: 虚 畜
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 酗
<eexpress> ..
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 魖
<eexpress> huntxu: 你应该怪输入法。双音的，自己出来的。
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: é±®
<adam8157> 嘘嘘
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 馘
<FrankLv> pewu:奇怪，我linux下可以，solaris 下 第一个read 读到了两个 字符串
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: ç±²
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 该吃药了...
<MeaCulpa> pity: awk -vFS='.' '{ a[$1"-"$2"-"$3]++; printf $0"\t"; print a[$1"-"$2"-"$3]}'
 * MeaCulpa 记数貌似没有比awk更简单的了
<NaoTanRen> 恩, hash+1
<eexpress> 不是简单，是省略了。你FS帮忙的。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 是hash数组帮忙，perl也有的
 * huntxu 搬凳子看掐
<MeaCulpa> 随便构建个hash数组就是
<pewu> FrankLv: read是读一行啊
<eexpress> awk缺省断句嘛。要不你哪里来的$1
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 那是~
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 想刷个ubuntu touch 13.10，风险大不大，会不会变砖啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448390 我的手机是华为的u8860，就是华为荣耀首个版本！能刷不？有没有相关文章？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 haime — 2013-09-04 14:37
<FrankLv> pewu: 是的，我得echo出两行来
<imtxc> adam8157: 每天膜拜豪
<eexpress> adam8157: 你没买nokia的股票？
<adam8157> http://sports.163.com/13/0903/22/97SMV7BC00051CD5.html#p=7F93HQIK00CO0005
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 最疯狂FM!惊呆众豪门 意甲一队买卖236人创纪录_网易体育
<pewu> FrankLv: 按理说read应该只会读入一行，你的solaris什么shell？
<huntxu> adam8157: 帕爾瑪啊，早上看了
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛。
<FrankLv> pewu: sh/ksh 不过 奇怪 echo 的 \n \r 都没工作。
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv: ksh用print
 * MeaCulpa 永远不用echo
<pewu> FrankLv: echo 使用转意字符的话有的shell要加-e
<pewu> csh的话echo直接不支持转义
<imtxc> adam8157: 今儿发财木有
 * NaoTanRen 今日水神: pewu 
<eexpress> echo节约啊。省“”\n
<FrankLv> pewu: 嗯，我是看到 我那个echo 版本没 -e 就 -n. 我准备用 printf看看
<pewu> NaoTanRen: senior不会在这里吧……
<FrankLv> MeaCulpa: 谢谢，还不确定跑在哪个shell下
<NaoTanRen> pewu: 不会.
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 我覺得京東的促銷越來越不靠譜了
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 评个每月水神的话我估计有份儿
<pewu> NaoTanRen: 那就没事……
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 对!
<Meowoo> knownbad, 来啦
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 可能
<Meowoo> knownbad, 你来了,我又忘了想问你什么了
<huntxu> imtxc: 你是求職神，無人可爭鋒
<imtxc> huntxu: 你是正体神
<eexpress> imtxc: 去烤公务员吧。
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 烤公务员犯法吧?
<imtxc> eexpress: 朝廷命官
<eexpress> 当一个村长啥的，都好过。半村的娃。
<imtxc> eexpress: 得看哪里的村了
<imtxc> eexpress: 我们村，村长全贪了，也就一年10袋白面。。。
<imtxc> 没有企业，没有地皮
<eexpress> 哪里还有这么穷的村子
<Meowoo> imtxc, 有女人吧
<adam8157> 十带白面!!!!
<eexpress> Meowoo: 你说关键了
<imtxc> eexpress: 然后贪的狠点的 估计一年能弄一根大梁木头
<Meowoo> :)
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩啊，我们那边村里又没有收入
<imtxc> 我听说别的地方的村，还有分红什么的
<adam8157> imtxc: 贩毒是违法的
<eexpress> 娃生多了，可以办托儿所。
<imtxc> adam8157: 面，不是粉儿
<eexpress> 没企业，可以办旅游嘛。每月选村姐。 imtxc
<huntxu> imtxc: 中學生輪著指導，天天換
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 森海塞尔HD650和硕美科M2哪个好_HD650和M2【点评对比】-ZOL中关村..
<eexpress> huntxu: 你这句里面，有暗指啊。
 * FrankLv printf "%s\n%s" "username" "password" |inputtest.sh 搞定 thanks all
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 来链接啊
<imtxc> huntxu: 没懂， 谁懂了？
<imtxc> 主要问题是 硕美科M2 是啥 ？ NaoTanRen
<imtxc> eexpress: 免费让你去我们村旅游，你去不
<eexpress> 发村姐照片后，再定夺。
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总出差了？
<pewu> FrankLv: cong
<eexpress> nnnnd 这破同步，1天了，才2文件
<adam8157> freeflying: ping
<imtxc> eexpress: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://img2.zhongguowangshi.com:8003//TheScenePic/20130724/1374646672928qpbopk.jpg&imgrefurl=http://zgws.xinhuanet.com/scene.aspx%3Fid%3D211&usg=__I6FDQZWfRCfzuFzS8_GPClrU374=&h=306&w=408&sz=113&hl=en&start=31&sig2=qo1hcgLTTMBuxgYBV696xg&zoom=1&tbnid=5xWDihTmoErRMM:&tbnh=94&tbnw=125&ei=2NomUra-DaHAiQf17oH4Dw&itbs=1&sa=X&ved=0CEEQrQMwCjgU
<imtxc> eexpress: 来吧
<imtxc> eexpress: 吃住全包
<imtxc> eexpress: 你吃住一年都可以
<eexpress> 都打不开
<imtxc> eexpress: 愿意付钱，一月200给你租一院房子你住
<imtxc> eexpress: 你能坚持不喝水不洗澡就来吧
<eexpress> 贴图
<eexpress> 推荐个片子，谁
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • apt-get update升级遇到“获取软件包的渠道 /usr/lib/apt/methods/...”错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448393 root@O:~# apt-get dist-upgrade 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 正在对升级进行计算... 完成 下列软件包将被升级： apparmor dh-apparmor gir1.2-panelapplet
<^k^> >> -4.0 gnome-control-center gnome-control-center-data google-chrome-stable libgnome-control-center1 libpanel-applet-4-0 libpanel-applet-4-dev libpanel-a …
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 速度与激情6
<adam8157> eexpress: red
<eexpress> (DVD电影) 	Fast & Furious 6
<eexpress>  已上传 昨天 17:16, 大小 4.18 GiB, 上传者 Anonymous
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 那天你给我的那个种子
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 是不是我把你坑了
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 我看我上传速度一直是 0
<eexpress> adam8157: 你看过时的？
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 二道宽带贩子貌似限制了上传
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 没事.
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 我积分多
<imtxc> 而且，我的系统现在只要下载超过 1G 的东西就出事啊
<eexpress> 确定有字幕的。给一个magnet。 NaoTanRen
<eexpress> imtxc: 啥片子
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 没 magnet
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 只有种子. pt, 哪儿能magent.
<eexpress> ipv6种子？
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: v4呀
<eexpress> 那给我嘛
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 你问 imtxc, 上次我给他的种子, 速度多少
<eexpress> 。
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 好
<eexpress> 那还是去湾湾找
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 45g的, 可以?
<eexpress> 大小 45.42 GiB, 上传者 BOZX
<eexpress> 不就这嘛。
<eexpress> 不值得下载
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 乃的有字幕?!
 * slucx 现在公司开始弄啥“绩效”了，唉…………………………
<eexpress> 谁知道。只是magnet
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 那我给你个吧
<eexpress> nnnd 32G的u盘，搞45G，不想死哦
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: https://www.dropbox.com/s/sn53c9dly1uc5p6/%5BHD.GG%5D.%5Bwww.HD.gg%5D%E9%80%9F%E5%BA%A6%E4%B8%8E%E6%BF%80%E6%83%856%20Fast%20and%20Furious%206%202013%20EXTENDED%20BluRay%20720p%20DTS%20x264-CHD.torrent
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ Dropbox - [HD.GG].[www.HD.gg]速度与激情6 Fast and Furious 6 2013 EXTENDED BluRay 720p DTS x264-CHD.torrent
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 6g的
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 112个上传者
<eexpress> 。。
<eexpress> 这tracker会通？
<eexpress> chinahtv:80
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 没速度?
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 我这里都是3m/s的哦
<eexpress> 才通
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • apt-get update升级遇到“获取软件包的渠道 /usr/lib/apt/methods/...”错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448397 root@O:~# apt-get dist-upgrade 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 正在对升级进行计算... 完成 下列软件包将被升级： apparmor dh-apparmor gir1.2-panelapplet
<^k^> >> -4.0 gnome-control-center gnome-control-center-data google-chrome-stable libgnome-control-center1 libpanel-applet-4-0 libpanel-applet-4-dev libpanel-a …
<eexpress> 15个不给的。等于没戏
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 耐心点儿嘛
<eexpress> 0/15
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • apt-get update升级遇到“获取软件包的渠道 /usr/lib/apt/methods/...”错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448399 root@O:~# apt-get dist-upgrade 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 正在对升级进行计算... 完成 下列软件包将被升级： apparmor dh-apparmor gir1.2-panelapplet
<^k^> >> -4.0 gnome-control-center gnome-control-center-data google-chrome-stable libgnome-control-center1 libpanel-applet-4-0 libpanel-applet-4-dev libpanel-a …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • apt-get update升级遇到“获取软件包的渠道 /usr/lib/apt/methods/...”错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448400 root@O:~# apt-get dist-upgrade 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 正在对升级进行计算... 完成 下列软件包将被升级： apparmor dh-apparmor gir1.2-panelapplet
<^k^> >> -4.0 gnome-control-center gnome-control-center-data google-chrome-stable libgnome-control-center1 libpanel-applet-4-0 libpanel-applet-4-dev libpanel-a …
<freeflying> imtxc, 还没啊
 * MeaCulpa 显示器坏了换了个破的，看irssi好累...
<imtxc> ..
<Meowoo> MeaCulpa, 是那种绿色的单显吗?
<Meowoo> 好怀念额
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: ...不是，稀里糊涂的显示器
<Meowoo> 额
<imtxc> eexpress: 我下的是《了不起的盖茨比》 不过不是为了看，只是为了占带宽
<MeaCulpa> http://nextmicrosoftceo.com/
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ Next Microsoft CEO
<MeaCulpa> 哈哈哈笑斯我了
<imtxc> 。。。
<Meowoo> 想起了以前球面绿字的显示器了
<imtxc> 好黑
<Meowoo> 怎么没有习大大
<Meowoo> MS 应该用七不准和制度自信来武装
<imtxc> Meowoo: 刁大大的光辉形象，给人派卧底，合适么
<zodiac1111> 微软很萌的,你们不要黑他
<Meowoo> 额
<MeaCulpa> http://shanghaiist.com/2013/09/04/photos_even_by_laowai_standards_ban.php
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ Photos: Even by Laowai standards, banging in a taxi is pretty low: Shanghaiist
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  15:44 
<imtxc> 主席不来了，都没人发图了
<R05452> 有人在不
<^k^> R05452:点点点.  15:50 
<R05452> help
<zodiac1111> = =|
<NaoTanRen> ...
<NaoTanRen> R05452: 直接说问题
 * alvin_rxg R05452 现在为您服务的是编号为 NaoTanRen 的工作人员
<NaoTanRen> alvin_rxg: 你不觉得, 相比于 NaoTanRen, R05452 更像编号吗?
<pewu> ……
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 为什么我只能用goagent代理 才能上网，系统自动代理不行。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448402 不知道哪里设置错了。 pppoe 连接正常 但只能通过 goagent代理上网，禁用代理直接上网。 Chromium百度都进不去。 好像下面发送网页，提示过下载脚本这一说。 前几天好好的 不用代理也可以wif
<^k^> >> i上网 。 我用的是 sudo pppoeconf. 请问大家 这是哪里的错误。 统计信息: 发表于 由 InitialC — 2013-09-04 15:52
<NaoTanRen> alvin_rxg:
<NaoTanRen> alvin_rxg: 快给我一个deiban或者ubuntu的cloak, 我就来当工作人员!
<alvin_rxg> cc happyaron
<imtxc> R05452: 请对 NTR 号话务员打分
<imtxc> R05452: 你最好打个负分，让丫滚粗～
<huntxu> iMadper: int a=2^32-1好不好
<huntxu> iMadper: 給你的分數
<iMadper> 得看int的实现了
<R05452> 想让ubuntu开机时运行我的图形应用程序，代替登录界面。我用xinit调用我的客户端，现在我的程序是能开机启动了，可是鼠标显示的是X状
<shankai> huntxu: 节操呢
<iMadper> huntxu: 你的int是signed的
 * slucx 现在大部分debian包都是64的了？我这32机弄个64位内核是不是就可以了?
<R05452> 所以不知道怎么样才能让我的鼠标显示正常
<iMadper> R05452: 现在这个x就是正常的
<iMadper> R05452: xsetroot -cursor_name left_ptr
<iMadper> R05452: 如果你需要改
<R05452> xsetroot -cursor_name left_ptr 这个应该加在哪个地方呢？我尝试加在Xsession和xinitc下，都没作用
<NaoTanRen> R05452: xinitrc里面是有用的
<NaoTanRen> R05452: ~/.xinitrc
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 乃的帽子出卖了你
<R05452> 就是在 /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc下吗？
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 出卖啥?
<gfrog_here> NaoTanRen: 身份
<NaoTanRen> R05452: ~/.xinitrc
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: 我有隐瞒身份?!
<gfrog_here> NaoTanRen: 了解。。
<imtxc> 无线小说里面，有什么吃了能让人变聋的毒药么
<R05452>  ~/.xinitrc linux 小白，不知道在哪儿
<NaoTanRen> R05452: gedit ~/.xinitrc   就行了
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 节操呢，还阿萎
<NaoTanRen> R05452: 已经是绝对路径了
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 降龙十八掌
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 那个不是毒药啊
<Stifler> 猫头鹰尿
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 哦，打错了，是想聋十巴掌。
<imtxc> gfrog_here: ...
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 少侠好掌力
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 把你打怀孕了
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 你抽你也聋
<R05452> 我测试下 呆会儿再上来 谢谢了
<imtxc> 。。。。
<R05452> 我名字是我在公司的员工号
<Stifler> !
<R05452> THS 我重启机子啦
<alvin_rxg> 福州有啥用 linux 的公司？
<NaoTanRen> alvin_rxg: 沙县小吃
<eexpress> NaoTanRen: 你上次吃那小吃，吃出了一个cat，是吧
<eexpress> 然后你echo出来了一堆
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 啥?
<eexpress> ntr
<eexpress> 没速度
 * imtxc 希望可以摆脱 fedora core 3
<Stifler> fc3 都哪一年的了...
<imtxc> Stifler: 说多了都是泪
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 渣网!
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 晚上我去下!
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 绝对3mb/s
<Stifler> imtxc: 是啊，老旧版本可烦了
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: gfrog_here pewu 帮忙想想在 sata 硬盘上装 fc3 的办法吧。。。
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 我擦
<gebjgd> imtxc: fc3是啥？
<gebjgd> imtxc: fedora core 3?
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 弄个lxc/qemu/chroot
<gebjgd> imtxc: 推荐lxc
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 神马年代了还要重新装fc3
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 恩
 * gfrog_here 当年毕业论文是基于FC4写的。
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 必须的
<gebjgd> gfrog_here: 年轻啊
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 我司有人为了装 fc3, 从坟堆里挖出了 IDE 硬盘的机器在用
<alvin_rxg> http://codeandconquer.co/
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ Code & Conquer
<gebjgd> imtxc: 虚拟化就是了
<gebjgd> imtxc: 你太落后了
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 真有病啊。
<pewu> imtxc: fc3有啥好处
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 乃们做应用的，搞个chroot就够了嘛，何必难为自己
<imtxc> gfrog_here: pewu gebjgd 老板不听
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 抽他
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 乃都有门路了，还怕丫？
<Stifler> ....
 * imtxc 老板就要装 fc3, 还要用 dvd 镜像，还要把所有的软件都选上
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 跟老板说: "臣妾做不到呀"
<Stifler> 这....
<pewu> imtxc: 把内核换一下，应该也能装，我估计……
<gebjgd> imtxc: 你们老板奇葩
<imtxc> pewu: 是安装过程的问题
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 装个fedora20，把/etc/issue改了，root的shell改成chroot，登录直接chroot到fc3
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 自己弄pxe呀
<gebjgd> imtxc: 笨蛋
<imtxc> pewu: 分区硬盘的时候，没法识别硬盘
<gebjgd> imtxc: 虚拟机里装
<pewu> imtxc: 安装镜像自己做
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 得加载第三方的驱动才行。
<R05452> 测试了下 鼠标还是显示X~~
<gebjgd> imtxc: mksquafs过去
<imtxc> 恩， pewu 的方法靠谱，不会被老板开除
<pewu> imtxc: 不过不先说说报什么错么 = =
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 乃确定sata是唯一的问题么？
<imtxc> pewu: 忘了，也没报错，就是找不到硬盘啊
<pewu> imtxc: 驱动问题咯
<gfrog_here> imtxc: X能启动么？ usb鼠标能认么？ 网卡能工作么？
<R05452> 这个 聊天软件能贴图吗
<huntxu> 為什麽是fc3 =.=
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 能
 * gfrog_here 哦，折腾。
<pewu> imtxc: fc3的内核估计是2.4
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 我那天说的，早年间挖的坑
<imtxc> pewu: 2.6.18
<imtxc> 哦 2.6.9
<gfrog_here> pewu: 应该是2.6了
 * gfrog_here 记得RHEL4是基于FC4的？
<NaoTanRen> 2.6.18不支持sata?
<imtxc> root@jamie:~/work# cat /etc/issue
<imtxc> Fedora Core release 3 (Heidelberg
<imtxc> ||||
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 要不乃试试我大rhel的内核？
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 2.6.18 支持的，是安装镜像里面没有 sata 驱动
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 哦. 那好办呀
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 啥办法
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: dup呀
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 大牛, 给 imtxc 讲讲dup
 * imtxc 听讲
<gfrog_here> NaoTanRen: dup是神马？
<imtxc> 擦。。。。
<slucx> 乃们都用64bits了木有？
<eexpress> 。
 * gfrog_here 只知道cup
<huntxu> gfrog_away: fc3是8年前至少吧？
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 知道最大的cup型号不
<gebjgd> imtxc: 虚拟机装好了　弄个新内核　dd过去不就行了么　　这有什么问题？
<NaoTanRen|RUN> imtxc: http://driverupdateprogram.com/
<^k^> NaoTanRen|RUN ⇪ t: Red Hat Enterprise Linux - Driver Update Program
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 半年一个release
<imtxc> 对了，刚才毕司一方校长的硕士问了我个问题，也顺便求解答：你知道怎么在 debian 上装 rpm 的包么
<eexpress> NaoTanRen|RUN: 你这破种子哦。
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 3	Heidelberg	2004年11月8日	2.6.9	6.8.1	2.8.1	3.3.0
<NaoTanRen|RUN> eexpress: 我的种子, 在 imtxc 那里都是满速!
<huntxu> gfrog_away: kernel, X11, glibc, gcc?
<gfrog_here> imtxc: debian有rpm
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 还有alien
<Stifler> alien
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 版本	开发代号	发布日期	内核版本	Xorg	GNOME	KDE
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 这里有写 http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fedora
<^k^> gfrog_here ⇪ t: Fedora - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<huntxu> gfrog_away: gnome, kde這太折價了
<eexpress> imtxc: 来辟谣
<gfrog_here> huntxu: gnome 2.8.1是渣渣，kde3.3很不错。
 * gfrog_here 不过据说最好用的kde还是3.5
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 沒用過
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: aptitude install rpm
<imtxc> eexpress: 恩，他的种子不错， 下载速度在我这里 1Mb/s, 上传 0
<alvin_rxg> i   rpm                                                                                - package manager for RPM
 * gfrog_here 依旧不明白为毛有人用这种没有长期维护，大版本内部的更新还要升级软件包版本的系统做开发环境。
<pewu> 现在的kde就很好用啊
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 刚开始的人用了
<gebjgd> gfrog_here: 生产环境
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 太二的决定了
<gebjgd> gfrog_here: 工业上
<gfrog_here> gebjgd: 生产环境更用不的。
<gebjgd> gfrog_here: 当然用
<gfrog_here> gebjgd: fedora 的 regression大把大把的
<gebjgd> gfrog_here: 一个机器的控制软件要跑２０年
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: 你说KDE? KDE是环境么？？
<gebjgd> gfrog_here: 当然不能用fedora了
<gfrog_here> MeaCulpa: Komputer‘s Desktop Environment。 lol
<huntxu> gfrog_away: what is "大版本内部的更新还要升级软件包版本"
<gfrog_here> huntxu: Fedora 19，GA版本用的kernel3.9，updates会升级到3.10
<adam8157> 赞rhel (忧伤
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 哦 =.=
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: 我只用K3b, Digikam之类..
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我猜會到3.11
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 也有可能。
<pewu> 我现在的f19的内核是3.10.10
<pewu> 感觉现在fedora和滚动更新没啥区别……
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 沒幾天就幾百兆的
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 更新量
<gfrog_here> huntxu: koji latest-pkg f19-updates kernel
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 包又碎，依賴又不好維護，yum又渣
<gfrog_here> huntxu: koji latest-pkg f19 kernel 这个是GA的内核。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: spec還弄得跟天書似的
<gfrog_here> huntxu: rpm的依赖，妈蛋，二爆了
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 不过莫黑yum，yum还是很牛逼的。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 然後還居然有人用
<gfrog_here> huntxu: spec看起来像是makefile
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 也許，如果yum可以用來處理非rpm的話，可能能夠體現出它的有點
<huntxu> 優點
<pewu> yum马上要换了
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 其实我这几天正被launchpad的编译系统折磨。。。 mplayer还木有编出来呢。
<imtxc> pewu: 贵司要用 deb 了么
<pewu> 包应该还是rpm的
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 你寫debian的control啊？
<pewu> 据说要换成一个叫dnf的命令 233……
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 还木写，如果用launchpad那点语法能搞定就不去折腾control了。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 好高端
<gfrog_here> pewu: dnf？ 地下城与勇士？
<imtxc> rh 被腾讯收购了么
<huntxu> pewu: gfrog_away 第一反應是 did not finish
<imtxc> gfrog_here: NaoTanRen|RUN 恭喜，你们要涨工资了
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 有可能。
<imtxc> 看看是谁搞的 dnf， 是不是tx派来的卧底
 * gfrog_here https://github.com/akozumpl/dnf cc imtxc
 * gfrog_here 妈蛋，忘了lxc的密码了 @_@
<dfceaef> 喜闻乐见
<gebjgd> gfrog_here: lxc还有密码？
<gebjgd> gfrog_here: 用的啥overlay?
<gfrog_here> gebjgd: lxc里的用户名密码。
 * gfrog_here 啊，想起来了，我加了binding，跟host上的用户名一样 @_@
<imtxc> http://bj.58.com/hezu/15115138977793x.shtml
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 【图】800起精装修开间 独门独户 免中介费 沙河地铁 高教大楼 - 昌平沙河合租房 - 北京58同城
<imtxc> 这房子靠谱么
<dfceaef> 让你们设这么复杂的密码
<huntxu> imtxc: 太遠。。。
<imtxc> 搬昌平玩去
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 去昌平干毛线
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 那哪里便宜
<gfrog_here> imtxc: ....
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 每天地铁上挤吐血
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 去西二旗搬砖的话
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 住清河。
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 骑车上班
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 清河骑车上班多少时间
<imtxc> 清河不便宜
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 有20分钟足够。
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 那就西二旗
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 我先看看清河的
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: cloak要先工作才能给，且也不是我说了能算的……
<NaoTanRen|RUN> imtxc: 啥?
<R05452> 我也对西二旗地铁站相当熟~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: cloak随便去freenode要
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 笨
<R05452> 以前 就在西二话旗那儿上班
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<freeflying> adam8157, 找我啥事，请吃饭不
<happyaron> gfrog_here: g蛙
<imtxc> R05452: 西二旗骑车30分钟能到的地方有哪里
 * NaoTanRen|RUN 专业作陪一百年
<freeflying> imtxc, 中关村
<imtxc> R05452: 千元能租到的
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 做DD难不难？
<happyaron> 坑爹的劣质u盘，主机断电再就起不来了……
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 村里。
<imtxc> freeflying: .................... 中关村是 adam 住的地方
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 没技术含量
<happyaron> gfrog_here: 不难，只是流程略麻烦
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 能到沙河
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 千元能租到的次卧。。。 cc freeflying
<freeflying> imtxc, 那得去唐家岭估计
 * imtxc 租房一大难啊
<imtxc> ^^^
<happyaron> gfrog_here: 要入伙？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 唐家岭现在叫中关村森林公园。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 一个房子也木有了。
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 玩儿launchpad中，想起来DD了。
<R05452> 沙河那儿可便宜
<happyaron> gfrog_here: :)
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 我们小区房价到2.2w了，房租两居都3200+了
<gfrog_here> happyaron: launchpad好神奇啊。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 壕
<imtxc> freeflying: 豪
<happyaron> gfrog_here: LP做得挺好的，感觉是C社最佳产品
<imtxc> 中介公司的房子太假
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 壕，在vim替换的时候肿么指定只替换大写或者小写字母？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: \C
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 界面略复杂。。。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 这是大写？
<gfrog_here> adam8157: c我知道是挨个确认。。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 然后就会大小写敏感
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 哦，gaoji
<adam8157> freeflying: 壕...
<freeflying> adam8157, 苦逼啊
<imtxc> 谁给这个频道拉个租房中介过来 lol
<Stifler> ...
<adam8157> freeflying: 有老婆有儿子有房有车
<adam8157> freeflying: 壕啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 我就成了长工了
<Stifler> 前几天把我房子租掉了，8000每年
 * imtxc 想当长工而不能
<Stifler> 100m2
<imtxc> Stifler: 什么地方
<Stifler> imtxc: 新疆，来不来
<imtxc> Stifler: 新疆大了去了
<imtxc> Stifler: 北京村里的房价跟沙河就不一样
<Stifler> imtxc: 昌吉
<imtxc> Stifler: 房子附近有晾葡萄干的地方么
<Stifler> imtxc: 北京那可是大地方
<Stifler> imtxc: 有卖抓饭和烤肉的店
<Stifler> imtxc: 旁边地里就是鲜葡萄
<imtxc> Stifler: 要是能天天免费吃葡萄干就好了，不然光吃切糕我吃不起
<R05452> 以前我在沙河 一个月才850 包水电 有卫生间热水器 电脑桌
<imtxc> 电脑桌算家具不
<Stifler> imtxc: 葡萄干吃多了容易得糖尿病。。。
<imtxc> Stifler: 不怕
<imtxc> R05452: 哟，不错，多打
<imtxc> R05452: 多大啊
<imtxc> R05452: 在什么位置，房东男的女的，电话告诉我
<Stifler> 北京的房租比我这房价还高
<R05452> 不大吧 十五六平 差不多
<R05452> 离地铁站不远。
 * adam8157 刚又发信给那个maintainer让他改名字 =,=
<NaoTanRen|RUN> adam8157: mjg?
<R05452> 你下沙河地铁后，往于新庄那儿走 。可以看到一家叫都市公寓
<adam8157> NaoTanRen|RUN: 系, 因为patchwork的bug
<adam8157> NaoTanRen|RUN: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.version-control.patchwork/694
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Patchwork (a web-based patch tracking system) development mailing list ()
<R05452> 就在什么昌平职业学院之类的旁边，三叉路口那
<NaoTanRen|RUN> adam8157: 我看看去, 好玩
<adam8157> NaoTanRen|RUN: 这是bug介绍
<adam8157> NaoTanRen|RUN: 我发信off the list的
<Pudge> NaoTanRen|RUN: run你妹
<NaoTanRen|RUN> adam8157: 恩, 没名字不好看
<NaoTanRen|RUN> Pudge: ...
<NaoTanRen|RUN> Pudge: run怎么了?
<Pudge> 哥
<Pudge> 哥
<Pudge> 我错了
<adam8157> NaoTanRen|RUN: 导致down下来的patch也没名字, 强迫症很痛苦
<NaoTanRen|RUN> adam8157: 5000 volta 不够了?
<adam8157> NaoTanRen|RUN: ...
<NaoTanRen|RUN> adam8157: 加到10000 volta吧
<adam8157> NaoTanRen|RUN: 决定以后都用私人邮箱发了 =,=
<NaoTanRen|RUN> adam8157: 我看你不少私人邮箱的patch呀...
<adam8157> NaoTanRen|RUN: 滚... 我没几个patch, upstream里
<NaoTanRen|RUN> git log | grep "Adam Lee" | wc -l    ====>    8
<NaoTanRen|RUN> adam8157: 三个
<imtxc> NaoTanRen|RUN: 啥？
<NaoTanRen|RUN> imtxc: Pudge 想你了
<adam8157> NaoTanRen|RUN: 休的臊我
<NaoTanRen|RUN> adam8157: >_<
<NaoTanRen|RUN> adam8157: 那天被一个开发欺骗了...
<NaoTanRen|RUN> adam8157: 那天我去mm问, oom-killer杀掉init进程, 算是bug吗
<Pudge> NaoTanRen|RUN: 要他去找juss
<gfrog_here> NaoTanRen|RUN: 乃git log 的时候该用--author吧？
<NaoTanRen|RUN> adam8157: 然后, 开发说, 他打赌oom-killer不会判断init进程的...
<gfrog_here> NaoTanRen|RUN: 不然有奇怪的东西出现。
<NaoTanRen|RUN> adam8157: 结果, 他熟了, 但是不给我那一美分的赌注!
<NaoTanRen|RUN> adam8157: 怎么办?!
<adam8157> NaoTanRen|RUN: 请打到我paypal里
<NaoTanRen|RUN> gfrog_here: 没事呀, 我数对了, 三个.
<NaoTanRen|RUN> adam8157: 要跟他说吗? lol~ 是不是太丧心病狂了?
<pewu> NaoTanRen|RUN: git log --author='Adam Lee' --oneline
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃的commit好奇怪，signoff是公司邮箱，author是乃的gmail
<pewu> NaoTanRen|RUN: 这样才效率高～
<NaoTanRen|RUN> pewu: 恩, 刚这样操作过了, 也是三个, 跟我数的一样
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 那是发错了...
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 都merge了。
<imtxc> ....
<adam8157> 人艰不拆啊混蛋
<gfrog_here> NaoTanRen|RUN: 真聪明，都会数到三了。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: momo
<NaoTanRen|RUN> gfrog_here: 4 5 6 7 后面是啥来的?
<gfrog_here> NaoTanRen|RUN: 是啥？
<pewu> 在我的敦促下，他的病情一直在好转
<NaoTanRen|RUN> gfrog_here: 9!
<gfrog_here> NaoTanRen|RUN: momo
<imtxc> .... 何弃疗
<NaoTanRen|RUN> gfrog_here: momo
<R05452> 我把 xsetroot -cursor_name .... 和 xsetroot -cursor ....都尝试了 加到~/.xinit中，可是 ，我软件开机自启动后，还是显示X状，愁死我了。
<NaoTanRen|RUN> R05452: ./xinitrc
<NaoTanRen|RUN> R05452: 错了, ~/.xinitrc
<R05452> 资料里说 xinit并不会读取资源文件而去执行x window manager 所以 得到的X视窗是个非常简朴的X型鼠标
<gebjgd> Pudge: 最近干吗呢？
<R05452> 刚才打错了 我的确是把他们加到那个~/.xinitrc 中了
<NaoTanRen|RUN> R05452: 什么叫 资源文件 ?
<R05452> 在X的文献中，resources有两种意义。第一种是指被server管理或建立桌面应用程序使用的东西，例如：视窗、光标、字体等均属于这种意义。另外的一种又是指一种可以传递预设置值、参数和其它值给应用程序的方法，比如，可以定义视窗的大小、前景颜色、显示字体、快捷键等。而在X Window System的操作应用过程中，泛指的resources的意义也局限于第
<R05452> 二种，
<R05452> http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-2281544-1-1.html
<^k^> R05452 ⇪ ti: 启动你的X Window System-Linux系统管理-ChinaUnix.net
<R05452> 我用就是xinit来启动自己的客户端和系统服务器
 * imtxc 下班，到底什么时候开始跑步啊喂！！！！
<alvin_rxg> R05452: 再搞不定就看看 ~/.xsession-errors 呗～～～～～～～～～～～
<R05452> 我加载鼠标主题后，在输入框是能显示加载新主题的样式，可是移出输入框，到其他图形界面上，又变回X了。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: huntxu 还是木有搞定devstack。dashboard总是403
<happyaron> gfrog_here: 你怎么也开始折腾openstack了？
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 被猴总勾引的。
 * MeaCulpa openstuck
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 在lxc里跑openstack。
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 赞
 * MeaCulpa orphanstack
 * MeaCulpa oralstick
<happyaron> ibmer 在这事上确实厉害嘛。。。
 * MeaCulpa 有点自我陶醉了
 * MeaCulpa organstock
 * gfrog_here 我擦，原来这玩意开了个screen，log都在里头呢。
<MeaCulpa> okoleslick
<happyaron> gfrog_here: 企鹅要收购帽帽？
<gfrog_here> happyaron: ...
<adam8157> 卧槽? 幸亏跑了
<happyaron> gfrog_here: 谣言谣言，g蛙是辟谣还是证实？
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 帽帽本来就是造企鹅的。不过造的是Tux
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 1.9G的东西dd到u盘上真是能等死人啊
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 多媒体故障 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448408 今天ubuttu1304出了个奇怪的问题，不论是在线听音乐还是看视频，全都是一路快进，原本5分钟的节目，一分钟不到就播放完了，视频有图像没有声音，音乐没有声音，本地听音乐看视频也是一样的情况，也是一路快进，请高人指点 统计信息: 发表于 由
<adam8157> happyaron: bs=4M conv=notrunc
<^k^> >> dxb20040101 — 2013-09-04 17:36
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 快使用xhci，嘿嘿哈嘿
<happyaron> adam8157: 解释下为啥这样快？
<happyaron> gfrog_here: 这又不是我机器，主机和盘都没有xhci
<adam8157> happyaron: bs就不用说了, 后头那个是因为bug
<happyaron> adam8157: 啥版本内核有bug……
<gfrog_here> adam8157: gaoji
<gfrog_here> happyaron: momo
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你还是用kvm自己整吧
<adam8157> happyaron: 我在debian sid遇到过, 部分sd卡这样, 没深究
<happyaron> o
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 不，偏要用lxc搞定。哼唧。我就不信了
<adam8157> happyaron: 其实早就dd完了, 但是还挂在那
<happyaron> adam8157: o
<IsoaSFlus> vps终于批下来；
<IsoaSFlus> 了
<happyaron> adam8157: 平时就加这个参数会有问题么？
<IsoaSFlus> 撒花~
<happyaron> adam8157: notrunc
<adam8157> happyaron: 往设备上写没问题, of=文件的话你可以想象
<happyaron> 嗯。
<adam8157> happyaron: 这个参数意思是不要截断
<IsoaSFlus> 大家下午好哦
<happyaron> en
<R05452> 我那个问题，查了下，我发现 并没执行~/.xinitrc 这个文件。 可是xinit 不是应该得调用~/.xinitrc这个文件吗？
<IsoaSFlus> 没人和我说话……差评，下线
<R05452> 不应该呀~~~
<freeflying> gfrog_here, lxc也没问题啊
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 同情你
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 不知道咋回事，目测像是apache权限问题，木有搞过wsgi。。。
<gfrog_here> huntxu: momo
<gfrog_here> freeflying: huntxu 搞定，果然是apache2配错了
<hongker> apache配置文件有好几个
<hongker> httpd.conf要全面一些
<R05452> 55555
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于安装的一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448411 刚刚装完了ubuntu，但是在重启的时候忘记拔U盘，也没有改开机启动项，结果自然就又开始安装了，然后我就直接点了关闭计算机，然后再自己打开，过了一会儿，电脑进入了个黑色界面就卡在那儿了，我不知道怎么办，就强制关机了。然后再
<adam8157> 记者采访北京市民；＂您如果中了500万会怎么花？＂，＂还房贷。＂＂剩下的呢？＂＂剩下的慢慢还呗。＂
<R05452_> 诶~~
<R05452_> 名字变了
<R05452_> 5452是我的~~
<hongker> adam8157: 500万买一套100平米的应该够了吧。。在一般的地段
<imtxc> 怎么
<imtxc> 我造的谣可能会嫖娼么
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  18:28 
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 爱壁纸和peazip安装后无法运行。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448414 都是DEB包安装的，但是点击没有一点反应。 peazip直接下压缩包运行就没问题，怎么回事？ 系统是Linux Mint Debian 64位 统计信息: 发表于 由 ice06 — 2013-09-04 18:42
<\q> gfrog_here: mips彙編學習……有什麼推薦的折騰方法嗎
<happyaron> \q: 买个路由器折腾。。。
<\q> happyaron: 模擬器的方法呢
<imtxc> \q: 你怎么也成了正体党了
<imtxc> 測試
<imtxc> 测试
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  19:43 
<alvin_rxg> 測試
<Stifler> imtxc: 哇，怎么整的？
<imtxc> Stifler: Ctrl+shift+f
<imtxc> Stifler: fcitx
<Stifler> 測試
<Stifler> 哈哈
<alvin_rxg> 測試，哈哈 ？
<\q> imtxc: 我成爲正體黨可能有一年多了……
<archl> 发现这里也是神地方，谁的姓氏没重的？说说？
<archl> 对了。。。是乐乐。。。
<archl> 就是乐乐了。！
<archl> 我没见过谁和乐乐同姓。。
<gfrog_here> \q qemu可以模拟mips啊
<Meowoo> knownbad, 我在一个项目的clone, 会不会被骂额
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 还在折腾啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 嗯，目前volume创建失败。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 在lxc里没法直接访问/dev/mapper/control啊
<iMadper> http://img3.douban.com/view/group_topic/large/public/34369447-1.jpg
<iMadper> ...
<dfceaef> 。。。。。。。
<feiyin> ....
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你真用的devstack?
<gfrog_here> freeflying: .
<gfrog_here> freeflying: cinder运行不起来，一启动就挂掉。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 貌似cinder的git HEAD不太给力。
<gebjgd> 垃圾网卡
<gebjgd> 直连竟然ping不通
<knownbad> 怎么可能
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • xubuntu无法观看verycd上的视频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448416 安装了xubuntu，也安装了flash插件，可是还是无法看电驴上的视频，试试了其它的视频，有的可以有的不可以，这是什么原因？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-09-04 21:22
<Meowoo> knownbad, 我乱搞,服务器都不处理我的请求了
<Hamsten> ^k^,你多大了？
<^k^> Hamsten, 我是在1995年启动。  21:29 
<Hamsten> 我擦，不会吧?!
<hongker> 启动。。。＝。＝
<hongker> 这个词用得好！
<testfreenode> ^k^: 重启
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 因为是机器人
<^k^> testfreenode, 什么是你最喜欢的电影。  21:30 
<archl> testfreenode: 启动后已经重启无数次了
<knownbad> Meowoo: 这倒好。。。额呵呵
<Meowoo> ^k^ 蓝屏
<testfreenode> ^k^: shutdown -h now
<Hamsten> 。。。。。。
<Meowoo> knownbad, 主要是那qt服务说明得不够清晰,加上我不懂英文
<Hamsten> 它不会听你话的
<^k^> Meowoo, 你多大了？  21:30 
<Meowoo> ^k^, 比你大
<knownbad> 不能从装？
<Meowoo> 从装?
<testfreenode> ^k^: 你有什么命令
<testfreenode> ^k^: help
<alvin_rxg> 女性千万不要成为全能女性，“上得了厅堂，下得了厨房，写得了代码，查得出异常，杀得了木马，翻得了围墙，开得起好车，买得起新房，斗得过二奶，打得过流氓……”
<^k^> Meowoo, 我不够了解，让我们来谈谈我的礼服。  21:32 
<knownbad> 还原到预设？
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 别怕，在你不举她也能让你坚挺。
<^k^> testfreenode, .. 休息一下 ..  21:33 
<testfreenode> `i
<testfreenode> ^k^: `i
<Meowoo> knownbad, 我想向一个项目贡献源码, 这个项目在qt的git hosts里. 我没有权限直接上传到上游的git,必须先clone一个我的repository副本.在副本里上传,然后请求上游合并
<Meowoo> 但我之前没看清楚怎么请求,直接在我的副本里合并.没用,我删除我的副本,再建,重复了两次
<Meowoo> 现在第三次,qt的git不处理我新建副本的请求了
<Meowoo> 看来,做什么都得三思而后行啊
<freeflying> gfrog_here, ruijie都搀和openstack了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 瑞捷？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 锐捷
<gfrog_here> freeflying: OS和ovs很多devel都是中国人啊。发patch的一大票华为的。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 壕，lxc里肿么用loop设备？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, ubuntu里默认不让用
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我倒，难怪。。。 肿么打开呢？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 要用饿话得改appamor
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 竟然是这货！！
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 好吧，我去关了丫。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, lol
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 是改host的appamor吧？
<freeflying>  gfrog_here 是啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 那lxc里用不了tun也是这玩意干的喽？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 不是，设备没创建，你自己mknod后就可以了
<archl> 87人，今天比昨天好多了，昨天同一时间段：只有进出信息。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 额，应该在template里补一句话啊。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 这个比较tricky吧 tun设备不是每个人都需要的
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 貌似还是container里的udev有问题
<gebjgd> 夜里，客厅的落地钟敲了两声响，最高司令官书房的灯依然亮着。雪主推开书房门，把一杯温水轻轻放在书桌上，元帅抬起头拉起她的手，叹了口气说，“一想到叙利亚人民、埃及人民正遭受苦难，亚非拉还有很多儿童挨饿，却怎么也睡不着。”雪主夫人将元帅搂在怀中，轻声说，“药吃了早点睡吧！”
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 哈？ container里udev还能干活儿？
<gebjgd> debian的ovs有小问题
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 所以才导致了这个没有被创建啊，要手动搞
<gebjgd> 内核太次
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 嘿，果然开着呢。丫是肿么能创建得起来设备的呢。。 lol
<hongker> gebjgd: 我可以不理解为你不是在黑奥巴马么。。
<freeflying> gebjgd, 在ovs的支持列表里啊
<gebjgd> freeflying:　是啊　qemu里经常出问题
<hongker> 双重否定搞杂了，。
<gebjgd> hongker: 奥巴马是谁
<hongker> gebjgd: 一匹马
<gebjgd> freeflying: 本来想脱离suse vanille.看来是不行
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 关掉apparmor之后还要重启container嘛？
<Hamsten> ^k^,讲个笑话
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 看来是了。
<^k^> Hamsten, 我永远不会忘记的脸，但在你的情况，我会做出一个例外。  21:55 
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 1) Copy /etc/apparmor.d/lxc/lxc-default to
<freeflying> /etc/apparmor.d/lxc/lxc-default-with-loops
<freeflying> 2) Edit /etc/apparmor.d/lxc/lxc-default-with-loops
<freeflying>   - Rename lxc-container-default to lxc-container-default-with-loops
<freeflying>   - Add an entry: "mount -> /mnt/," or matching the source node, fstype,
<freeflying> ... depending what you exactly want to allow
<freeflying> 3) sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor reload
<freeflying> 4) Edit your container's configuration and set lxc.aa_profile to
<freeflying> lxc-container-default-with-loops
<freeflying> 5) Restart your container
<gebjgd> freeflying: 擦　你们就不能搞个doc阿
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 这才是正解
<Hamsten> ^k^,锄禾日当午
<gfrog_here> freeflying: @_@ setenforce 0 习惯了，对于apparmor也这么处理了。lol
<Meowoo> 还没建好额
<^k^> Hamsten, 你是艺术吗？  21:56 
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 猴总果然是专业捣鼓lxc的，哈哈
<freeflying> gebjgd, 这么小众的东西，自己知道就好了
<gebjgd> freeflying: 我们公司用了２年了
<gebjgd> freeflying: 欧洲很流行
<freeflying> gebjgd, 同构的虚拟化
<hongker> 一块钱可以吃二两面。。。。。。。。。（在狠久以前）
<freeflying> gebjgd, 你们公司用lxc跑啥
<gebjgd> freeflying: 产品。。。。
<gebjgd> freeflying: 卖给客户的程序
<freeflying> gfrog_here, apparmor至少比selinux好搞多了，selinux那变态的语法，看着烦
<gebjgd> freeflying: host随便换　lxc很少改
<freeflying> gebjgd, 也没法随便吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04下一个怪问题，纠结了很久。特向各位同仁讨教一下。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448417 12.04下一个怪问题，纠结了很久。 我的本本是双显卡的。装驱动的时候安网上教程都装好了。3D桌面也能正常运行。 怪问题就是在游览器上。我用的是预装的火狐加上谷歌。两个游览器都能正常使用，但问
<^k^> >> 题就出现在最小化的时候。两个都一样。 每次最小化后系统就卡死。不管是dash任务栏还是dock都卡死。一般卡4－ …
<gebjgd> freeflying: 为什么没法？
<gebjgd> freeflying: 不涉及到内核的开发就可以了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 关掉apparmor之后container竟然起不来了。。 啧啧
<freeflying> gfrog_here, lxc.aa_profile = unconfined
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 竟然这样。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 其实也不安全，还是我上面的方法更好些
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 要运行losetup应该怎么写mount啊？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 还没写过
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 它跟moute是不是不一样的。。
<freeflying> moute是啥
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你还是用kvm跑个吧
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 不，就用lxc，一起都折腾了。
<gebjgd> gfrog_here: 记得用openvswitch哟
<gfrog_here> freeflying: kvm跑的话，nest kvm不太靠谱。
<gfrog_here> gebjgd: 这是下一步计划。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, kvm里跑lxc 好了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: @_@
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 找胡须改改lxc支持ovs，我打算用l多个lxc跑
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 要workaround的话，那个ioctl改成system("ovs-vsctl")之类的我感脚就行了。 lol
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 如果要彻底搞定这问题，目测比较麻烦。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, run time检测
<freeflying> gfrog_here, lxc的好处是有个base, 后面clone起来很方便
<gfrog_here> freeflying: ovs把一个接口添加到ovsbridge上需要啥命令？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你nbd怎么装起来的？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: int lxc_bridge_attach(const char *bridge, const char *ifname) 这里有俩参数，一个接口名儿，一个bridge名儿。 如果ovs不需要其他规则的话，我说那个workaround真的可以的。lol
<gfrog_here> e
<freeflying> gfrog_here, ovs-vsctrl add-port
<gfrog_here> freeflying: nbd？ 嘛儿？
<imtxc> .
<freeflying> gfrog_here, network block device
<gebjgd> freeflying: 先进
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 没装那玩意啊。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: devstack的cinder用了个loop设备存volumes
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 我也在用devstack啊，里面要的
<freeflying> gebjgd, 这个一般吧
<gebjgd> freeflying: 我们还在nfs
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 好吧，关掉apparmor还是用不了losetup
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 太讨厌了。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 原来如此 http://askubuntu.com/questions/141552/creating-volume-group-in-nova-volume-juju-charm/147927#147927
<^k^> gfrog_here ⇪ ti: server - Creating volume group in nova-volume Juju charm - Ask Ubuntu
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 手机与监控？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448419 安防监控红外夜视无线摄像头＋手机＋？ 问题： 1.手机上即时看到，摄像头的监控画面，还需要些什么硬件设备？ 2.怎样连接这些硬件设备？ 3.假设监控画面是静止不动。如果，有生物出现（有生命的东西移动），手机就立即发出报警声。这个功能
<^k^> >> ，怎实现？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaor — 2013-09-04 22:43
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 苦逼啊，硬盘没空间了， 128G真心伤不起
<onlylove> freeflying: 买SSD的好处
<gfrog_here> freeflying: SSD啊，啧啧。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 挂移动硬盘
<imtxc> onlylove: 。。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: volume过了，instance还是没法创建，擦。
<onlylove> imtxc: 肿么又是你，匿了
<imtxc> onlylove: 匿毛儿
<onlylove> imtxc: 乃和imadper是一路的
<imtxc> onlylove: 哥，人是糕福帅本地人
<imtxc> onlylove: 我是矮胖丑乡下人
<onlylove> imtxc: 别装蒜
<imtxc> onlylove: 真的啊，我认识的人里面比我胖的都没我丑，比我丑的都没我胖啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 说的是乃和他是一路人，没说乃是高富帅
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧，
<onlylove> 喵的京东的优盘刚到货接着仅剩5件，这啥节奏
<Pudge> imtxc: 矮胖丑无所谓，土肥圆也没事，有钱就行了
<imtxc> Pudge: 关键是还穷
<onlylove> Pudge: 乃的游戏搞好了没
<Pudge> onlylove: 没，玩不了
<Pudge> 渣渣游戏
<onlylove> Pudge: 不装windows了？
<Pudge> onlylove: 不装了，没磁盘空间
<onlylove> Pudge: 乃的机器装windows跑那没问题的
<Pudge> onlylove: 换个打dota的妹子介绍给我吧
<Pudge> lol也行
<onlylove> Pudge: 我不打dota，也不打lol
<Pudge> onlylove: 你又不是妹子
<onlylove> Pudge: 因为不玩这俩游戏，肯定不认识玩这俩游戏的妹子啊
<Pudge> onlylove: 身边的妹子啊
<onlylove> Pudge: 听说YY2080的苏仨打dota?
<onlylove> Pudge: 我身边全爷们
<Pudge> onlylove:那种货离我太远
<onlylove> Pudge: 多远，几厘米？
<Pudge> 打游戏的妹子太少
<onlylove> Pudge: 不少的
<Pudge> 继续去噜一会
<Pudge> 那照片挺经噜的
<onlylove> 哎……没救了
<onlylove> 还好放了张不咋样的
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你老婆呢
<onlylove> gebjgd: 他老婆不让他撸
<onlylove> gebjgd: 哦，准确点说是没新鲜感了
<onlylove> 碎觉去
<gebjgd> 我了个日
<gebjgd> openvswitch怎么回事啊
<gebjgd> 如此不给力
<zshang> 啊
<zshang> 有人吗……=，=
<knownbad> 没
<knownbad> 除非你是女的。
<knownbad> 这么晚正人君子都睡了，只剩下小人色狼。
<alvin_rxg> 算我一個
<alvin_rxg> www.uwm.edu ?
<knownbad> ？
<alvin_rxg> der ist aus uwm
<ofan> yoooo
<alvin_rxg> noooooooooooo
<^k^> 05:09
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • DD命令系统恢复请教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448425 我用live 启动把ubuntu的分区压缩备份放在了ntfs的分区上。现在想恢复ubuntu，可提示没有操作旧系统分区权限，帮忙回答一下谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 lzjyw — 2013-09-05 0:58
#ubuntu-cn 2013-09-05
<x007007007> 早
<R05452> 用xinint启动自己的客户端 来代替原本的ubuntu登陆界面，可是鼠标显示成X型怎么办？我尝试过把xsetroot -cursor ...和xsetroot -cursor_name ... 加到~/.xinitrc当中，可是木有效果。用echo输出下，才发现，~/.xinit压根没执行到。
<imtxc> 自己的客户端？
<R05452> 就是自己的程序
<R05452> 图形程序
<imtxc> 不懂
<R05452> 想让ubuntu开机时 进入的是我们的图形程序 而不是 正常的xwindow
<imtxc> 高端了，不懂
<R05452> 网上 找不到多少资料 好杯具
<R05452> 已经搞了四天 还没整好
<R05452> 没搞好的话 可能整个项目都要delay了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手初装Ubuntu系统 wubi.exe安装和硬盘安装失败的看过来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448427 我是新手，希望我写的对同是新手的有些帮助 一、安装篇 我最先下载的是12.04LTS本版的，自带的wubi.exe程序老是从网上重新下载12.04，没办法只得按照网上教程来设置从硬盘安装，重新启动，自检启动，屏
<^k^> >> 幕黑屏 信息如下： filesystem type is ntfs,partition type 0x07 [linux-bzImage,setup=0x4200,size=0x52b9e0] [linux-initrd @ 0x7f00b000,0xff34e5 …
<imtxc> http://bj.58.com/hezu/15131929296136x.shtml
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 主卧带阳台,近邻清河车站,适合上地中关村附近的上班族 - 海淀清河合租房 - 北京58同城
<imtxc> 擦， 现在床位都 900/月 了？
<freeflying> imtxc, lol
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 搞成功了？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 还没，cinder总出错。大概是用本地lvm的时候有bug
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 正在手工搞lvm试试
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你的devstack里为啥没安装nbd呢
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 不知道啊。。
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 在玩什么高端的？
<gfrog_here> imtxc: devstack
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 昨天还给cinder发了个小patch，lol
<R05452> 刚同事 把我这问题 要走了 哈哈
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 啧啧
 * slucx`` 谁知道联通的多个用户检测是怎么检测的？
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 啧啧
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 在/dev里给vg创建目录，给pv创建device的动作是udev干的嘛？ 手工做怎么做来着？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 忘了哪个命令了。一百年不用。。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, pvcreate > lvcreate啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: pvcreate完了，pvdisplay已经有pv了，但是/dev里没pv的device，lvcreate的时候就出错了。
 * gfrog_here 妈蛋，难道又是udev没起作用？
<freeflying> pvscan
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 也有
<freeflying> 你是在container里搞
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 还是权限问题，nnd，lvm需要/dev/ram*的权限。
 * gfrog_here 桑班
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你手头有kvm不
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 家里木有，到公司有一把，lol
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 乃说在kvm里试试？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 帮我在kvm里装个ovs我看看它有几个daemon,和那些端口开的
<gfrog_here> freeflying: ok，待会儿，正准备桑班呢。
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/301283
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ 再降价：Timex 天美时 Personal Trainer 心率表（含心率带） $27.99（约￥230）_Amazon优惠_名品手表_什么值得买
<poPthEziD> http://www.wgdc.com.cn
<^k^> poPthEziD ... ⇪ 五谷道场
<freeflying> NaoTanRen,赶紧入了啊
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 我不太懂呀...
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 真心便宜，适合凑单
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 没别的要买呀
<gfrog_here> 买十块表
<gfrog_here> 回来戴一胳膊
<eexpress> NaoTanRen: 纯为了败家而买
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 不是我, 是 gfrog_here
<eexpress> NaoTanRen: 你那破种子，还限制同时连接的ip的。
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 必须呀
<eexpress> 这不是搞垄断嘛
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 要给大家良好的pt环境
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: pt嘛...
<eexpress> 这还必须。。。
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 对呀, pt嘛, 有限制是必需的
<eexpress> 种子，可没这概念啊。这是网站搞出来的
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 对呀, pt嘛
<eexpress> 删除，反正了没速度
<NaoTanRen> ... 好吧... 你的渣网...
<eexpress> 呸。我这光纤。
<eexpress> 上次给你看过速度的吧。
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 我这里3mb/s, 你那里没速度~ 你说是啥问题吧~~~
<eexpress> 种子问题嘛。tracker都不让连
<NaoTanRen> ............... ........................
<NaoTanRen> 可是, 在我家是满速哦~ imtxc 那里也是满速哦~
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我想问一下关于上网的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448429 听说了ubuntu有很多有点，于是实在是按耐不住，想试试。但是突然想到可能不能上网。因为公司用的是u-key,客户端好像是华为的TSM.我用去找linux版的，但是好像找不到。请大家帮帮我，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 UU兔 — 2013-09-05 10:20
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 我有心率表
<gfrog_away> eexpress: NaoTanRen 啥种子？
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 海盗湾去搜
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 还得自己找字母
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 啥？
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 射手啊。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 麻烦...
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 这得懒到啥程度
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 喜欢内嵌字幕的, 省得找来不合适
<abc_> dfceaef: Yo gay
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  10:37 
<abc_> g wireshark
<^k^> abc_: wireshark |Wireshark| is a network protocol analyzer for Unix and Windows. List of features.
<eexpress> NaoTanRen: 找到字幕，打包成mkv不就可以了嘛
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 我的问题是, 我不想自己找字幕
<gfrog> eexpress: NaoTanRen 懒到爆了
<gfrog> eexpress: 乃要看神马片儿？
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 懒惰是perl写手的第一要求
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 其实我想说我下载都懒得下，直接迅雷云播了。 lol
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 啧啧
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 乃看ee的perl写的比我强多了, 就知道, eexpress 肯定比我还懒
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/138305
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ koenigsegg 柯尼塞格 死飞自行车 _京东商城优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<NaoTanRen> 这名字真dt
<eexpress> NaoTanRen: 你赶紧招2个秘书，一个捶腿，一个按摩。
<gfrog_not_here> NaoTanRen: 死飞不是我的菜
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 没钱呀
<gfrog_not_here> eexpress: 丫有三条腿，锤哪只？
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 你以为我要是有钱的话, 不找?
<eexpress> gfrog_not_here: 噶嘛，你敢让别人捶你中间的？
<archl> NaoTanRen: 你的魅力，没钱也有啊
<gfrog_not_here> eexpress: 深夜话题莫要大白天的讨论，lol
<eexpress> NaoTanRen: 等你发财
<archl> NaoTanRen: 诓骗
<archl> lol
 * archl 抱抱 NaoTanRen
 * NaoTanRen 抱抱 archl 
 * archl 冲 gfrog_here 吐泡泡
<gfrog_here> archl: 滚粗，乃装神马螃蟹
<liuzhoou> 网络又不稳定了，gappproxy又挂了
<archl> gfrog_here: 青蛙好，青蛙棒，捧得青蛙呱呱叫。
<gfrog_here> archl: 。。。
 * archl 今天像调戏 青蛙
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 为什么ubuntu没有ac指令，且lastlog显示任何用户都没登录过？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448434 1、ac指令是用来查看用户登录登出信息的，为什么ubuntu 13.04 中没有该指令呢？在ubuntu中有其它的替代指令吗？ 2、为什么lastlog指令在任何情况下都显示所有用户的登录信息都是 “ **从未登录过
<^k^> >> ** ” 呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cocd — 2013-09-05 11:02
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 猴总，乃要看ovs的神马东东？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我就把ovs装上就ok嘛？
<archl> NaoTanRen: 这个相机拍下来为什么我看起来全都是噪点。。。
<archl> lol
<Virca7128> ......
<Uuuuuuiiiiiiiooo> Here
<NaoTanRen> archl: 光线太安.
<NaoTanRen> 广西...
<archl> NaoTanRen: 我发现了！是我的屏幕是双层的，任何图片都有噪点！
<archl> 实际上是灰尘！
<archl> 天啊。。。这件事竟然现在才发现。。。我到底干什么了。。。
<NaoTanRen> archl: ......
<archl> NaoTanRen: 呃。换了屏幕噪点少了，还是有啊。
<NaoTanRen> archl: 光线问题吧
<archl> 不会啊，阳光下。
<NaoTanRen> archl: 那就不知道了...
<eexpress> 和屏幕有啥关系。岂不是你手机界面都是噪点？
<eexpress> 固定的长麻子了？
<archl> eexpress: 笔记本有很多固定的麻子，但是显示色彩很好
<archl> eexpress: 和台式DELL 那个U2313差不多，偏黄些，大概色温是5200K
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 已经搞到了
<gfrog> freeflying: 囧
<archl> eexpress: 我只关注点，很多人看我玩游戏方式晕，但是我不会，视角就是很集中的在某一处。什么整体感觉都和我无关，除非找不到关注。
<Uuuuuuiiiiiiiooo> 这是一项技能么？
<archl> Uuuuuuiiiiiiiooo: 所有技能都是习惯。
<jerry_> exit()
<Uuuuuuiiiiiiiooo> 呵呵 感觉很厉害的样子 难道是CS练出来的么？
<archl> 。。。
<archl> CS是什么。。。
<archl> 搞毛，中国人发明了无数不明意义的英文缩写。
<cherrot> archl, 抱抱
<Uuuuuuiiiiiiiooo> 呃
 * archl 抱抱cherrot
<nno0> 有精通Java或Python的么
<Uuuuuuiiiiiiiooo> 游戏
 * palomino|working 略知java听说过python...
<cherrot> nno0, 这俩有什么交集？jpython?
<cherrot> palomino|working, 你逗谁呢。。。。
<archl> cherrot: 都是中国基础程序员的技能
<archl> palomino|working: 破马。
<archl> palomino|working: 马儿一边跑一边吃草
<nno0> cherrot: 交集不重要
<nno0> 因此“或”
<huntxu> archl: wheresthepixel.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: wheres the pixel? (@ wheresthepixel.com)
<huntxu> archl: 該清潔屏幕了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何定制一个属于自己的Ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448435 首先呢要可以自定义系统附带的软件（就是一安装好系统就有的软件） 然后要可以diy开机画面还有桌面 用什么办法可以实现以上功能呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 huangjiadog — 2013-09-05 11:41
<archl> huntxu: 结果难道是我眼睛要求高么。。。
 * archl 抱抱 huntxu
<archl> huntxu: 西紅柿醬伴混沌或者伴餃子都很好的哦。
<archl> 西紅柿去皮搗爛放入加熱的植物油裏
<archl> huntxu  cherrot hamo cherrot 我拍的照片噪點挺多啊。 http://ubuntuone.com/2J80UAyLnKu0xn7Hu38N3k
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: image/png
 * archl 抱抱 hamo
<hamo> archl: ubuntuone...
<hamo> archl: 你不觉得慢么？
<archl> hamo: 自動的啊。反正只是文檔。
<Woainijinjin> 蕃茄很百搭的说。。
<huntxu> hamo: 何苦
<archl> hamo: 你知道 cloudfire嗎？因爲自動上傳照片而存在。
<huntxu> archl: 不太吃北方食品
<hamo> huntxu: ...
<archl> huntxu: 。餃子和混沌都成了北方食品了麼。。。你坐南向北。。。再說意大利未必在你北面多遠。。。
<archl> hamo: 來玩什麼蛤蟆？
<imtxc> hamo: 膜拜
<archl> hrzhu: 。。。感覺你也很少來，還是太多潛水了。
<archl> imtxc: 哦對啊，你倆同級生
<hamo> imtxc: 乖
<imtxc> archl: 擦！！！
<imtxc>  archl: 不拆能死么
<hrzhu> 啊！
<imtxc> archl: 一定要把我俩同级但是人的工资是我的 10 倍的事实说出来么
<archl> 嗯。或者說着我不懂得話。
<hrzhu> 我一般有問題了才想到上來。
<archl> imtxc: 呃。不是20倍麼。
<archl> imtxc: 你的工資都是我的10倍了。
<archl> hamo: 原來你的工資是我的100倍啊，下次請客。
<hamo> archl: 你应该去找adam8157
<archl> hamo: 他應酬太多，你比較少啊。
<imtxc> archl: P，
<imtxc> archl: 你不是下岗了么，你的工资是0, floating point exception.
<hamo> archl: 没事，他应酬多就是吃饭，多两双筷子不限多
<archl> imtxc: 算平均的啊。
<imtxc>  色大象呢
<imtxc> 这厮，每天给我放毒
<archl> imtxc 自動郵件發送服務麼？
<imtxc> archl: 你拍的这照片， 跟  gfrog_here gfrog 拍的一样渣，还好意思发。。。
<archl> hamo: 好。
<archl> imtxc: 說了就是看噪點好多，命名就是叫噪點。。。
<hamo> gfrog_here: ping
<imtxc> 基蛙拍的那两朵花，惨不忍睹啊
<imtxc> 主席玩啥呢？
<archl> imtxc: 是不是噪點啊。
<hamo> gfrog: gfrog_here 到底哪个是真身？
<archl> hamo: 都是啊。
<imtxc> archl: 已经关了
<archl> 蛤蟆好蛤蟆跳追着蛤蟆呱呱叫。
<imtxc>  roylez: 渣
<archl> 。。。
<archl> imtxc: 你幹嘛追着主席
<imtxc> archl: U1 慢得要命 cc freeflying_away, hamo , adam8157
<imtxc> archl: 我等他出国娶我呢啊
<archl> imtxc: U1是什麼
<imtxc> ubuntu one
<imtxc> ||
<hamo> roylez: 扎西
<hamo> roylez: 你进去出来进去出来干什么呢？
<roylez> hamo: 田基
<hamo> roylez: 田基是 gfrog
<archl> 哇。我終於想起啦，難怪看到餅子上”扎西徳勒“有感覺。是這裏的稱呼啊。
<archl> roylez: 徳勒。
<archl> hamo: 蛤蟆好蛤蟆跳，追着青蛙呱呱叫。
<archl> imtxc: 打開了嗎？
<hamo> archl: ...
<archl> hamo: 今天已經讓青蛙無語了……
<archl> hamo: 是 ^6哦，fcitx裏，那樣是無語的6個點。
<archl> freeflying: 照相噪點好大。。。
<hamo> archl: 高端大气上档次
 * archl 感覺和手機噪點一樣大。
<freeflying> archl, 啥照相？
<archl> http://ubuntuone.com/2J80UAyLnKu0xn7Hu38N3k
<archl> freeflying: 買的400元級別的數碼相機
<archl> nyfair: 嘿傲嬌
<nyfair> archl: 你真的明白蹭得累的意思么
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛渣
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女
<nyfair> 昨天看了一部电影，这部电影适合以下人群：
<nyfair> 1.14至22周岁幻想成为白雪公主的无知少女。
<nyfair> 2.围绕在14至22周岁幻想成为白雪公主的无知少女周围的七个小矮人，而且必定是处男。
<nyfair> 3.永远活在14至22周岁的大龄未婚女青年。
<nyfair> 4.开20万左右车喜欢诱骗14至22周岁幻想成为白雪公主的无知少女的大叔。
<nyfair> 看电影的整个过程我仿佛被迅捷斥候郭敬明强奸了116分钟。我根本无力反抗。
<nyfair> 第一次认识郭敬明是在高二的时候，同桌的抠脚大汉突然在上课的时候痛哭起来。
<nyfair> 他给我看了一本书，叫《梦里花落知多少》。
<nyfair> 抠脚汉子说，这本书触到了我心里最柔弱的地方。放眼望去，都是我14岁般的摸样，和她走在校园里落满樱花的树旁。
<^k^> nyfair:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<archl> nyfair: 第一次見 “蹭得累”
<nyfair> archl: 一样啊
<eexpress> hamo: 额。昨天我加了你，就激活你了啊。
<eexpress> 冬眠去了？
<hamo> eexpress: ...
<archl> eexpress: 是夏眠。
<hamo> eexpress: 你哪加了啊？
<archl> eexpress: 除非他剛剛國際旅行回來。
<archl> hamo: 你丫去南極了嗎
<hamo> archl: 没那么近
<eexpress> facebook上的，是你不？ happyaron
<eexpress> hamo:
<archl> eexpress: 。。。
<hamo> eexpress: 我上去看看
<hamo> eexpress: 好久没上了
<eexpress> 肯定是产子去了。 archl
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • [求助]growisofs 25gb BD-R 只能刻录11.7G http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448436 $ lsb_release -rd Description: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Release: 12.04 $ dpkg --status dvd+rw-format Package: dvd+rw-tools Status: install ok installed Priority: optional Section: video Installed-Size: 352 Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com> Architecture: i386 Version
<^k^> >> : 7.1-10 Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), genisoimage, growisofs (>= 7.1-9) Suggests: cdrskin Description: DVD+-RW/R tools The dvd+rw-t …
<eexpress> hamo: 还打招呼，我说那个妹子这么开放。结果 huntxu 说是你。
<archl> hamo: 女友的照片。
<roylez> eexpress: 渣渣神
<eexpress> 草。乐乐你也出来了。
<hamo> archl: 啥？
<eexpress> 果然乐乐和蛤蟆是基友。
<archl> hamo: 聽說你有孩子了啊。
 * hamo ...
<eexpress> 同进同出啊。 roylez
<roylez> eexpress: 进你妹
<eexpress> 今天啥日子
<eexpress> roylez: 乖。在家干嘛呢
<hamo> eexpress: 你加错人了吧？
<hamo> eexpress: 我并没收到啊
<eexpress> hamo: 这。。。 huntxu 死家伙，出来说明下。
<imtxc> ....
<roylez> eexpress: 啃老
<eexpress> roylez: 让我们去啃你不
<huntxu> hamo: eexpress 啥
<roylez> eexpress: kiss my ass
<roylez> hamo: 最近在家看futurama最大的收获就是学会说 kiss my shiny metal ass
<hamo> roylez: 高大上
<imtxc> eexpress: 哦，对了，你打算去我家免费旅游的话，可以不用带手机，因为家里没信号
<archl> roylez:  樂樂
<imtxc> roylez: 怎么不好好发图了
<roylez> hamo: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/a0827410jw1e8amujrzt5j208s09bt9a.jpg
<dfceaef> .............
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • GIMP输入文字的时候字体不能像PS一样选择吗？一定要输入字体名称？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448447 GIMP输入文字的时候字体不能像PS一样选择吗？一定要输入字体名称？这样好麻烦哦。 统计信息: 发表于 由 coolhty — 2013-09-05 12:24
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 乃有意见？
<gfrog_here> hamo: 黑毛
<hamo> gfrog_here: 你复活啦？
<gfrog_here> hamo: 复活乃妹儿。吃饭去了。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<imtxc> 外卖还不到！
<imtxc> 饿死了
<imtxc> 是不是应该差评
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 饿死你丫算了
<abc_> imtxc: 在家拿刀等着
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 好好练习拍照水平
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 滚粗
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 肾4s 拍的么？
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 滚粗
<imtxc> 。。。。
<imtxc> 额
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • [求助]growisofs 25gb BD-R 只能刻录11.7G http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448448 Code: $ lsb_release -rd Description:    Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Release:        12.04 $ dpkg --status dvd+rw-format Package: dvd+rw-tools Status: install ok installed Priority: optional Section: video Installed-Size: 352 Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com> Arch
<^k^> >> itecture: i386 Version: 7.1-10 Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), genisoimage, growisofs (>= 7.1-9) Suggests: cdrskin Description: DVD+-R …
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 双显卡双屏幕 13.04 有个3d 硬件限制 （2048,2048）,怎么改大？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448450 N卡，提示如图 统计信息: 发表于 由 lithium4010 — 2013-09-05 13:04
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • [求助]growisofs 25gb BD-R 只能刻录11.7G http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448451 Code: $ lsb_release -rd Description:    Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Release:        12.04 $ dpkg --status dvd+rw-format Package: dvd+rw-tools Status: install ok installed Priority: optional Section: video Installed-Size: 352 Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com> Arch
<^k^> >> itecture: i386 Version: 7.1-10 Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), genisoimage, growisofs (>= 7.1-9) Suggests: cdrskin Description: DVD+-R …
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 推荐个千元内的通勤车吧
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 1000胖儿？
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 羊
<nyfair> 1000元千里送B的那种公车？
<imtxc> nyfair: 那种太贵
<imtxc> nyfair: 孩子还得处理，麻烦
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 乃不是要去住西二旗么
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 西二旗不是贵么
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 那你准备住沙河然后骑车上班？
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 你说的清河不错啊
<imtxc> 貌似比西二旗便宜
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 嗯，那就DKN799吧。
<imtxc> 骑车 20 分钟能到的地方就好
<imtxc> 外观低调的
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 巨大和美利达在这个价位也没合适的牌子。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 重装ubuntu13.04后win7不能启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448454 最近ubuntu被弄坏了，果断重装，引导也成了ubuntu的，装完之后发现虽然引导里面有win7选项，但是根本就不能启动win7，该怎么办 统计信息: 发表于 由 Bluecake — 2013-09-05 13:19
<imtxc> 咋搜不出来呢
<gfrog_here> imtxc: rockrider 5.0
<imtxc> 好吧， 799 是价格
<hamo> imtxc: 清河不错啊
<hamo> imtxc: 沙河也还行
<imtxc> hamo: 沙河跟清河哪个远点儿
<imtxc> hamo: 距离西二旗
<void1> giant master
<void1> 内三，不错的。
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 帝都哪里有实体店子呢？
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 西三旗
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 天通苑
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 望京
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 公益西桥
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 谢了
<imtxc> hamo: 乃在西二旗上班的时候，住的哪里
<hamo> imtxc: 你要是能忍昌平线
<hamo> imtxc: 就住沙河
<imtxc> hamo: 昌平线很夸张么
<hamo> imtxc: 还好
<imtxc> 其实我没在上班时间坐过任何一条线啊，不清楚
<hamo> imtxc: 就是发车间隔大
<imtxc> hamo: 好吧，那我自己开车
<imtxc> hamo: 沙河开车到西二旗多少时间
<hamo> imtxc: 土壕
<imtxc> hamo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.29.GvZ37h&id=15977033579&_u=511tpk4414b&initiative_new=1  开这个
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 迪卡侬 5.0 休闲 山地 自行车 TWIN ROCKRIDER 5.0 MEN39;S-淘宝网
<NaoTanRen> hamo: 蛤蟆, 乃来了
<NaoTanRen> hamo: 快来让我t一下
<hamo> imtxc: 不知啊，没开过车啊
<hamo> NaoTanRen: ...
 * NaoTanRen kick hamo
 * hamo 这脑瘫谁啊？
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 早上要跟你问个问题呢
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 说
<hamo> NaoTanRen: 脑瘫大象
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 忘了啊
<imadper> hamo: 脑瘫hamo, 你好
<hamo> imadper: ...
<hamo> 你自己就这么叫的啊
<imadper> hamo: 我要t你, 跟你叫我什么没关系
<hamo> imadper: NaoTanRen->脑瘫人
<imadper> hamo: 就是好久不见了, t一下, 表示有好
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 学校关于使用mentohust的警告 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448456 话说我用mentohust顺利通过了锐捷认证,愉快的上着网,突然发现出现了一条系统提示-"提示：校园网用户请不要使用第三方客户端，如MentoHUST,使用第三方客户端后产生网络问题，电脑需重装系统。",这是在吓唬我吗!!!肿么办,万
<^k^> >> 一用不了第三方客户端,我就只能用windows了 统计信息: 发表于 由 ChiangDi — 2013-09-05 13:32
<imtxc> imadper: 还真忘了。。
<imadper> imtxc: 渣渣.
<imtxc> 自行车快递一下得多少运费啊。。。
<imtxc> imadper:
<imtxc> http://www.amazon.cn/deeko-%E8%BF%AA%E9%AB%98-%E6%88%B7%E5%A4%96%E6%8A%93%E7%BB%92%E8%A1%A3-%E7%94%B7-%E5%8A%A0%E5%8E%9A%E6%91%87%E7%B2%92%E7%BB%92%E6%8A%93%E7%BB%92-%E6%96%B0%E6%AC%BE%E6%AD%A3%E5%93%81%E8%BD%AF%E5%A3%B3%E5%86%B2%E9%94%8B%E8%A1%A3%E5%86%85%E8%83%86%E9%98%B2%E5%AF%92%E4%BF%9D%E6%9A%96-%E7%94%B7%E5%BC%8F%E6%8A%93%E7%BB%92%E8%A1%A3-401-%E8%97%8F%E9%9D%92XL/dp/B00A15YYF6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1378358561&sr=8-2&keywords=%E8%BF%AA%E5%8D%A1%E
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ deeko 迪高 户外抓绒衣 男 加厚摇粒绒 401 （灰色/藏青/军绿)-DEEKO 迪高服饰箱包
<imtxc> imadper: 这货怎么样
<imadper> imtxc: 山寨
<imadper> imtxc: 这名字就山寨...
<imtxc> 好吧
<imtxc> imadper: 恩，应该把买心率表的钱省下来买个自行车儿
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 西三旗就有店，你快递个毛线。
<gfrog_here> hamo: 黑毛儿
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<hamo> gfrog_here: 哇
<imtxc> imadper: 骑车子减肥比较好，至少不会不好意思，别人看见也以为我在赶路
<gfrog_here> im
<imadper> imtxc: 对蛋蛋不好
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 沙河镇里离西二旗大概12km吧，你自己算时间吧。
 * imtxc 不然别人会说， 擦，这身材还跑毛啊，胖死算了
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 估计40分钟怎么都能到。
<imtxc> 那貌似有点远
<imtxc> 十一的机票儿才打八折....
<imtxc> imadper: 回家成本好高
<imadper> imtxc: 火车!
<imtxc> imadper: 时间成本
<imadper> imtxc: 不回去了
<bluezd> gfrog_here: imadper 早啊
<imadper> bluezd: 早, 不撸
<imtxc> bluezd: 豪不撸儿
<bluezd> imadper: 死鬼！
<bluezd> imtxc: 你又要买东西了 ? 最后磨磨唧唧又不买了 ...
<hamo> bluezd: 不撸
<imadper> bluezd: +1
<bluezd> hamo: 你也在阿，好久不见啊死鬼～
<hamo> bluezd: 么么哒
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请问哪个PDF效果最好 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448458 仅仅是阅读PDF有目录功能就行 显示效果好的 习惯用okular不过最近换mate环境安装的东西太多了 不爽 求给力的阅读器推荐 不要 adobe reader 和 Evince 统计信息: 发表于 由 Banio — 2013-09-05 13:46
<imtxc> bluezd: 姥姥
 * bluezd 今天中午看到个妹子，现在还魂牵梦绕的
<imtxc> bluezd: 谁中午看不到个妹子啊
 * bluezd 狼多肉少啊!
<bluezd> imtxc: 我看到的那个好看
<gfrog_here> bluezd 你又看上哪个了？
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 什么叫我又看上哪个了 ...
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 就是食堂的一个妹子啊
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> bluezd: 要电话了没
<bluezd> imtxc: 要个屁啊，她周围全是老爷们
<imtxc> bluezd: 那也不多你一个啊
<imtxc> bluezd: 周围没有爷们的妹子才危险
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 食堂盛饭的还是收盘子的？
<bluezd> gfrog_here: ... 貌似是 sohu 的
<wiiw> bluezd: 如果白菜鸡蛋妹子  由机器人自动管理循环生产,成本特别底,几乎免费多好啊...
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 收壶的？
<bluezd> ...
<imtxc> ...
<imadper> bluezd: 你跟个结了婚的人谈论妹子...
<imadper> bluezd: 渣渣
<imtxc> imadper: 现在结了婚的人对妹子更有吸引力吧
<imadper> imtxc: 问 gfrog_
<imtxc> imadper: 成熟有有钱，还活儿好
<imadper> imtxc: 问 gfrog_
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 帽子
<imtxc> 。。
<imtxc> no
<roylez> bluezd: 渣
<roylez> bluezd: 精虫灌脑了你
<imadper> gfrog_here: 息怒
<roylez> gfrog_here: 帽子
<huntxu> roylez: 你回去了？
<roylez> gfrog_away: 基渣
<bluezd> roylez: 渣席
<roylez> huntxu: 是啊，啃老才是王道
<Virca7120> #linuxba
<huntxu> roylez: 家裏房拆遷了？
 * iMadper|Away 抱抱 huntxu 
<huntxu> iMadper|Away: 帽子
<iMadper|Away> huntxu: 干嘛?
<huntxu> iMadper|Away: 我要加個v
<iMadper|Away> huntxu: 有了
<imtxc> huntxu: 大V们完事儿了要记得付钱啊
<iMadper|Away> huntxu: 顺我者昌, 逆我者嫖娼
<soiitaire> eqwgxexg
<soiitaire> 据说中文的irc都特别扯
<gfrog_here> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 大概八点半发。 lol
<imtxc> i7-2640M(2.8GHz) -8G-²ð»úintel 160G¹Ì̬ӲÅÌ£¨Ê¹Óò»³¬¹ý 1000Сʱ£©-ÎÞÏß À¶ÑÀ Ö¸ÎÆ ÉãÏñÍ·-IPS¹ãÊÓ½ÇÆÁÄ»-intel GMA HD3000ÏÔ¿¨ 2Сʱ´ý»ú
<imtxc>  
<imtxc>  
<imtxc> ^k^: 帮忙翻译一下
<imtxc> 二手的 X220 都这价格，好黑
<^k^> imtxc, 你可以问一个问题的形式帮助吗？  14:22 
<eexpress> 风扇里吹出的热风呼呼的， 可是CPU温度一直在77、78度晃。 只开了两个小网游而已，CPU也就20%负荷。
<imtxc> eexpress: 看吧，乃的本散热太差
<eexpress> imtxc: 准备装B？这是别人X220的投诉。
<eexpress> lol
<wiiw> imtxc: 复制上来的是转换过的,不是原始的乱码
<imtxc> wiiw: vnc 里面复制来的
<imtxc> eexpress: .....
 * gfrog_here 竟然在讲Jenkins cc iMadper|Away
<iMadper|Away> gfrog_here: 谁?
<gfrog_here> iMadper|Away: Fedora II
<iMadper|Away> imtxc: 渣渣.
<iMadper|Away> gfrog_here: 最烦这个东西
<gfrog_here> m
<gfrog_here> iMadper|Away: lol
<wiiw> imtxc: 你复制个base64上了说不定可以
<imtxc> iMadper|Away: emacs 里面，telnet 去论坛把妹子有什么客户端
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 谁在讲 ?
<iMadper|Away> imtxc: 不知道.
<iMadper|Away> imtxc: 我不用telnet
<gfrog_here> bluezd: libvirt的一个姐儿
<archl> iMadper|Away: 感覺這相機拍的噪點和我的手機一樣多。。。
<iMadper|Away> archl: 这么可怜...
<archl> iMadper|Away: 話說，是不是單反也是有很多噪點啊？
<imtxc> archl: 卡片机不至于这么不济啊
<iMadper|Away> archl: 问 qiao
<imtxc> qinglingquan:
<iMadper|Away> archl: 卡片水平很高的
<imtxc> archl: 等这买微软牌照相机
<qinglingquan> imtxc: ?
<imtxc> qinglingquan: 打错了 sorry
<Baengz> MIKIA ????
<archl> 我的nokia據說是拍照效果最棒的之一。。。也不行。。。
<archl> 噪點到底是什麼啊。
<Baengz> NOKIA 808?
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 不错，家里人听说我在一家幼儿园工作，至少觉得我有一份稳定工作了....
<archl> 是nokia裏比較好的，看介紹是效果比N9強一點。
<palomino|working> 幼儿园?_?
<eexpress> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a2106.m5206.1000384.208.16aD2u&id=20130572996&scm=1029.newlist-0.webpbeta.50944016&ppath=&sku=
<iMadper|Away> imtxc: 幼儿园你妹!
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ 【和氏璧】新疆和田玉籽料/名家吴金星款/黄沁玉蝉/已结缘/2452-淘宝网
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 幼！儿！园！？
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 启明儿这名字，不是幼儿园么
<eexpress> 。
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 擦
<archl> eexpress: 阿姨你買啥？
<archl> qiao 是誰吶。。。
<iMadper|Away> archl: 一个脑残单反粉
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<archl> iMadper|Away: 呃。難道都是不用1:1比例看就好了嗎？
<archl> 顏色是可以了。但是搞成 1:1 就不好看了。
<archl> 而我手機是顏色就不對。。。
<imtxc> iMadper|Away: 你的手机拍照功能会用到么
<imtxc> 对我来说摄像头完全多余啊
<iMadper|Away> imtxc: 极少用到
<iMadper|Away> imtxc: 废话, 你没妹子呀
<imtxc> iMadper|Away: 艰不拆
<iMadper|Away> imtxc: ... ...
<iMadper|Away> imtxc: 我都极少用的到, 何况你
<archl> imtxc iMadper|Away 看，我手機拍的全是噪點。。。http://imagebin.org/269910
<archl> 桌面背景就是
<iMadper|Away> archl: 开会呢, 能打开吧?
<archl> ima
<archl> iMadper|Away: 能，不過是unity桌面
<iMadper|Away> archl: 那没事... 我中午吃得不多
<archl> 。。。
<iMadper|Away> archl: 色差挺大的呀
<archl> iMadper|Away: 手機就是這麼怪啊。。。
<iMadper|Away> archl: 好吧....
<archl> 。。。話說，到底啥是噪點。
<imtxc> archl: 好高的分辨率
<archl> imtxc: 。。。我的顯示器是豎直放置的1080×1920和1280×800
<archl> imtxc: http://imagebin.org/269911 到底這算不算噪點多啊。
<eexpress> archl: 你这是没微距。没对焦
<wiiw> archl: 摄像头感光原件的大小直接影响质量
<archl> eexpress: 對焦到後面
<eexpress> wiiw: ,,, 尺寸和质量没关系
<eexpress> archl: 手机没微距功能嘛
<archl> eexpress: 有關係的
<archl> eexpress: 。。。這不是手機，
<eexpress> 没关系
<eexpress> 这啥
<wiiw> eexpress: 单反的镜头为啥做得那么大
<archl> eexpress: 這個相機距離5cm
<eexpress> 镜头，那是曝光的问题，才大
<wiiw> 手机的镜头为啥比数码相机的镜头小?
<eexpress> 远距，光线弱。所以镜头要大
<eexpress> 啥相机？
<archl> eexpress: 很多情況光線弱，所以還是有關係。
<archl> eexpress: 松下FH6
<eexpress> 日货。nnnnd
<eexpress> 那些骗子哦。
<wiiw> 三星相机
<archl> 噪點感覺還是很多。。。
<eexpress> tryit: 你用的m3?
<roylez> eexpress: 渣渣神
<eexpress> roylez: 无聊了？
<eexpress> 找一个武汉妹子聊天嘛。同城。摇一摇。
<eexpress> 额。怎么3个away的，都挂上面了。
<tryit> eexpress, 啥?
<eexpress> tryit: 上次你是玩啥型号的片子
<tryit> eexpress, arm1176, tiny6410
<gfrog_here> freeflying_away: 终于搞定lxc里的devstack了，咩哈哈。
<gfrog_here> freeflying_away: 各种tricky的workaround
<eexpress> http://tankr.net/s/medium/F5LL.jpg
<eexpress> tryit: ok
<R05452> test
<^k^> R05452:点点点.  15:38 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 使用DD备份系统后恢复的权限问题，请帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448460 我是用livecd 进入系统进行DD备份sda8的，备份文件放在sda6 的NTFS分区 前提是已经挂载了sda6 sudo dd if=/dev/sda8 | gzip > /media/sda6/bak/disk8.img.gz 系统出问题后恢复我还是用livecd进行恢复， sudo dd if=/media/sda6/bak/disk8.img.gz of=/dev/
<^k^> >> sda8 现在提示我对sda8没有权限 是不是需要先mount sda8给读写权限后才可以操作啊？我备份的时候没有挂载sda8的。一 …
<archl> eexpress: 看人家瓦片背景是小雞，和橡皮鴨子一樣色彩
<archl> 哇啊啊，終於下雨了
<archl> 進入秋天了
<wiiw> eexpress: 发现恐龙
<imtxc> iMadper|`: X220 i7-2640m 8G ips CNY4500 划算不，没硬盘
<eexpress> ERROR - [Sep  5 15:43:41] update_pacfile failed: AttributeError("'module' object has no attribute 'get_hub'",)
<eexpress> Traceback (most recent call last):
<eexpress> 才被问gmail密码。晕了20秒。草。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 大家是否记得Odigo…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448461 一个十年前的国外聊天软件，个人认为比QQ好不少，可惜十年前就不能用了。特点是在软件界面显示与你浏览相同的网页的用户，网易称之为“谁与我同在”。你可以与她们聊天，视频……记得那句话，“网易口对口，从此有朋友”。好
<^k^> >> 怀念啊，记得还有个法国的小妹妹教我英语， 和我视频，请问现在还有同类软件吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangyoux …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线路由的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448463 宿舍用，一个帐号，用无线路由，多人用网，但只要我（ubuntu 12.04）连上无线网，别人就连不上无线网。怎么办 统计信息: 发表于 由 1162418113 — 2013-09-05 15:51
<eexpress> 屁眼写的程序，能不出Traceback不。草。
<wiiw> eexpress: ruby +1
<eexpress> wiiw: 好。支持py都转ruby
<wiiw> eexpress: en
<cherrot> 求助一下  在vimrc中怎么转换一个字符串到一个路径参数？ cc imtxc
 * hamo Emacs是最好的编辑器
<iMadper|`> hamo: +1
<cherrot> hamo, 你竟然出来了
<iMadper|`> cherrot: hamo 之前在坐月子和哺乳
<tryit> hamo, win上还是vs好
<hamo> iMadper|`: 你妹妹
<bluezd> hamo: 谁的 ?
<cherrot> 求助一下  在vimrc中怎么转换一个字符串到一个路径参数？ cc adam8157  目前我只知道可以 exe "cmd strPath" 的方式
<cherrot> iMadper|`, 和我想的一样
<iMadper|`> cherrot: 证明我们是真理
<eexpress> cherrot: 论坛才有熟悉vim语法的。
<eexpress> hamo: 你fb帐号是啥。
<cherrot> eexpress, 算了 就用exe好了   :(
<hamo> eexpress: 这东西还有帐号？
<iMadper|`> ... ...
<eexpress> ,
<iMadper|`> hamo: ee不知道fb是啥的吧...
<adam8157> hamo: ....
<hamo> iMadper|`: +1
<eexpress> facebook。说这
<adam8157> cherrot: 不鸡到
<eexpress> fb是啥缩写？
<eexpress> adam8157: 你又来
<adam8157> eexpress: 粪便
<eexpress> ，
<eexpress> 蛋蛋
<eexpress> iMadper|`: .
<imtxc> cherrot: Emacs 是最好的编辑器
<iMadper|`> eexpress: first blood
<eexpress> 这太扯。这还缩写
<eexpress> Emacs是最好的内存占用测试软件？
<dfceaef> ....
 * adam8157 还是cloud赚钱狠啊
<imtxc> eexpress: cpu 占用
<cherrot> imtxc, 你是被 iMadper|` 包养了然后就换了编辑器是么
<archl> 。。。
<eexpress> 赞包养
<tryit> http://jobs.zhaopin.com/beijing/linux%E5%86%85%E6%A0%B8%E5%BC%80%E5%8F%91%E5%B7%A5%E7%A8%8B%E5%B8%88_467717611250659.htm
<^k^> tryit ⇪ ti: linux内核开发工程师招聘-北京奇虎科技有限公司-北京招聘-智联招聘
<imadper> cherrot: 一路走好
<archl> imtxc: 被贍養了？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新安装的ubuntu12.04.3版,启动时提示could not writed byte http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448465 好像是那么拼的,中间也许落了些单词,不知道是什么意思 统计信息: 发表于 由 netzhang79 — 2013-09-05 16:01
<eexpress> 哇。又报复
<adam8157> hamo: ^^ 360
<eexpress> 小水管都跑了。nnnnd
<imtxc> archl: ....
<imtxc> imadper: 帽子
<hamo> adam8157: tryit 你们太out了吧，这个貌似很长时间了，最少2年了
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 6250了
<adam8157> gfrog_here: .
<imadper> gfrog_here: 赞ips
<gfrog_here> imadper: ...
<tryit> hamo, 发布日期是9月5日
<imadper> gfrog_here: 真心羡慕
<eexpress> adam8157: 为毛youtube又不能播放了
<imadper> gfrog_here: 公司这个说是1w多, 配置渣渣...
<gfrog_here> imadper: 很便宜啊，不比海淘贵
<imtxc> imadper: 来帽子
<imadper> imtxc: 乃要干嘛?
<imtxc> imadper: 用
<imadper> imtxc: 找 adam8157 要呀...
<imtxc> adam8157: 给个帽子
<gfrog_here> imadper: 给他个绿色的。
<imadper> imtxc: 我小 op, 不敢当着 adam8157 面前造次
<hamo> tryit: 那可能是改过重发的要不就是之前那个过期了...
<imadper> gfrog_here: 我对男生不感兴趣
<eexpress> 这噶嘛。又几个机器登录
<gfrog_here> eexpress: momo
<tryit> hamo, 说明还是一直在招聘嘛
<eexpress> 占坑不拉
<imtxc> adam8157: 拉
<imtxc> 我要 ban 兔子
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 我昨晚用笔试了下，还没乃用手指写的好看。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 我用笔会好些
<adam8157> hahaha
<gfrog_here> adam8157: ...
<imtxc> imadper: 1w+ 的 x230, 到顶配了吧
<eexpress> adam8157: 3声笑，是淫荡的。
<imadper> imtxc: 顶配个屁. 顶呸差不多
<adam8157> eexpress: 你笑不笑都是淫荡的 呵呵呵
<imtxc> imadper: 毛。。。
<eexpress> ，
<imadper> imtxc: 公司采购买, 跟你自己买, 能以痒吗?
<imtxc> imadper: 我看7k 的就挺好了
 * cherrot 喵～
<imtxc> cherrot: 算你运气好
<cherrot> imtxc, 喵喵～
<eexpress> cherrot: 憋坏了吧。
<cherrot> imtxc, 么么哒
<imtxc> cherrot: 暂时饶你一次
<imadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.24.e2fkvE&id=20371215997
<^k^> imadper ... ⇪ HP/惠普 Folio 9470m(C8K20PA)B7S88AV I7 8Gwin8商用超级本包邮-淘宝网
<cherrot> eexpress, 刚才写vimrc呢 没注意错过了好多剧情～
<eexpress> imtxc: 没ssd的，都是破货
<imtxc> Intel Core i7-3667U(2.0GHz/L3 4M) 。。。
<imtxc> imadper: 擦！ 1366×768 这你也敢发出来？
<adam8157> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/251439.htm 卧槽...
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 消息称360浏览器将与12306官方合作推抢票版_Qihoo 奇虎 360 安全卫士_cnBeta.COM
<eexpress> 用过ssd后，啥机器都嫌慢
<imtxc> adam8157: 别吓唬人啊，又要开始抢票了？
 * gfrog_here x230的屏幕还是太小了。 开vnc连虚拟机看不完整窗口。 cc adam8157 hamo
<imadper> imtxc: 只是给你看看而已
<dfceaef> 官方。。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 外接Dell U2212路过
<dfceaef> 天朝什么都有官方的
<imadper> gfrog_here: 我不嫌弃, 送我, 然后你去买新的
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃是壕
<gfrog_here> imadper: 滚粗
 * eexpress youtube播放就停，咋办
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 虚拟机分辨率 800*600嘛
<gfrog_here> eexpress: 下载回来
<eexpress> 这
<imtxc> eexpress: 再点开
<gfrog_here> imtxc: windows的虚拟机，这分辨率能干毛儿？ 窗口都显示不完整。
<imtxc> gfrog_here: ie6 在 800×600 下很舒服
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 滚粗，看个高清大图都急死你
<imtxc> 。。
<imadper> imtxc: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/138483
<^k^> imadper ... ⇪ Field and Stream 男式抓绒外套 _Amazon优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<imadper> imtxc: 白菜!
<imtxc> imadper: 下单
<imadper> imtxc: ä½ ä¹°?
<imtxc> imadper: 你买不，凑啊
<eexpress> 真是，点中键就可以。
<imadper> imtxc: 那我看看有没有什么凑单的
 * adam8157 .
<imadper> imtxc: pewu_ 来不来凑单
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 了解
<eexpress> 为毛 imtxc
<adam8157> 放弃治疗 imtxc
<eexpress> 竖中指，就播放？
<dfceaef> 又开始团购了？
<zhpeng> imadper, 哦和呵呵
<imadper> zhpeng: 早
<zhpeng> imadper, 早
<zhpeng> 以后我长混这里了
 * adam8157 afk
 * gfrog_here afk
<imadper> zhpeng: 赞
<imadper> zhpeng: 你一来, 他们就gaoji去了
<zhpeng> ……
<imtxc> 有多了个 rh 党
<imadper> imtxc: 灬
<imtxc> zhpeng: 凑单不
<happyaron> ubuntu 频道一直都不是ubuntu用户的天下……
<zhpeng> 。。。
<happyaron> RH党啊，Arch党啊，都是乱入的……
<imadper> happyaron: :-)
<zhpeng> 我是皈依了ubuntu的arch当
<zhpeng> arch BUG实在是。。
<zhpeng> 跟fedora有一拼
<wiiw> 硬盘读写是瓶颈
<imadper> zhpeng: arch有啥bug?
<wiiw> 硬盘读写次数是有寿命的
<imtxc> imadper: 你找到凑单的了先邮寄到你那里
<zhpeng> 。。。。你是真不知道假不知道
<zhpeng> 你到底是不是archer
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 我懂
<imadper> imtxc: 但是不知道买啥.
<imtxc> imadper: 你买个红色的啊
<imadper> imtxc: 这衣服跟邮费一个价格了都
<imtxc> imadper: 咱俩买个情侣的
<imtxc> imadper: 不是到手才 110 么
<cherrot> imtxc, lol
<imtxc> imadper: 那还等什么啊
<cherrot> imtxc, 这次没错过～
<imtxc> cherrot: ....
<archl> 。。
<imadper> imtxc: 我上次买的就是抓绒.
<imtxc> imadper: 那你帮我下单
<imadper> imtxc: 我现在两件哥伦比亚的抓绒了
<imadper> imtxc: 不到25刀有运费!
<archl> 抓絨
<imtxc> 额
<imtxc> 那算了
<imtxc> imadper: 你的卡批了没
<archl> 不行啊。數碼相機不是很清楚，能退貨麼。。lol
<imadper> imtxc: 批了, 马上寄过来
<imtxc> imadper: ed 多少
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<imtxc> imadper: 我就说了不会据的
<imadper> imtxc: 什么ed?
<imtxc> imadper: 额度
<gfrog_here> happyaron: momo蓉
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 蓉momo
<imadper> imtxc: ... 不知道, 没问
<happyaron> gfrog_here: ...
<imadper> imtxc: 我不太需要透支
<happyaron> gfrog_here: 黑人黑的。。。
<imtxc> imadper: 你打算存钱用？
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 哪有哪有。
<imadper> imtxc: 哦, 也对, 需要透支
<imtxc> imadper: 当然了………… 透支与否，不过就是预付费和后付费而已嘛
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 小招多币卡批了。
<imtxc> gfrog_here: BOC 多币种前来鄙视
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 屎开
<imtxc> gfrog_here: EMV, 有不
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 那是what？
<imadper> imtxc: 恩.
<imtxc> g emv
<^k^> imtxc: emv |EMV| stands for Europay, MasterCard and Visa, a global standard for inter- operation of integrated circuit cards (IC cards or "chip cards") and IC card capable |...|
<imtxc> imadper: 给你批的 ae 卡是绿的还是金的
<imtxc> 金的不好看，不能当扑克牌
<imtxc> 而且，主要问题是，你们的小招 AE 卡都在什么地方签的名儿， cc adam8157 gfrog_here
<Tinex> ee
<Tinex> Momo
<Tinex> 在干嘛呢
<imadper> imtxc: 金
<imtxc> imadper: 恩，到了你就会考虑在什么位置签名的问题了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于dd备份的几个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448467 一、如果我要备份整个硬盘，比如/dev/sda，用（dd if=/dev/sda of=/mnt/backup.dmp），如何同时使用管道操作对备份出来的文件进行压缩？ 因为如果不压缩，dd似乎是1：1的生成大小，所以我备份一个40GB的硬盘就会产生一个40GB的文件。 二、如一
<^k^> >> 备份出来的压缩了的备份文件，我该如何直接从压缩文件状态直接还原？还是一定要先解成backup.dmp，然后再用dd还 …
<Baengzyui> ........
 * nyfair 刚面试了个google干了2年的，尼玛这英文烂的真不知道当初怎么进去的，难怪g开头的公司都是垃圾公司
<Virca7120> 老是掉线！！！
 * nyfair /j acfun
<imtxc> nyfair: ... 豪
<nyfair> imtxc: 壕
<gfrog_here> nyfair: 高端。。
<imtxc> nyfair: 侬在哪个公司
<nyfair> gfrog_away: 洋气
<nyfair> imtxc: 家里蹲商会
<imtxc> nyfair: 老板娘啊
<gfrog_here> nyfair: 在google扫地的嘛？
<imtxc> 为嘛要从 google 跑出来呢
<imadper> gfrog_here: 扫地僧是google最高水平吧?
<nyfair> gfrog_away: google的死程
<gfrog_here> imadper: 啊，对哈，不好说，咱那几个阿姨也超牛的。
<imadper> gfrog_here: 是呀!
<nyfair> imadper: 扫地僧会去google?
<imadper> nyfair: 就是google的扫地僧嘛
<imtxc> 现在找 bug 就靠物业阿姨扫一眼了。。。
<nyfair> imadper: 厨子才是google最高水平
<imadper> imtxc: akg k271 MKII
<imadper> nyfair: 好吧
<gfrog_here> nyfair: 为毛儿是厨子？
<imtxc> imadper: 又大又丑
<nyfair> gfrog_away: 不是指烧饭的厨子
<imadper> imtxc: dt1350?
<adam8157> nyfair: 高端
<imtxc> imadper: 外观还不如歌德呢
<nyfair> 我说的是g粉中的厨子，干儿子中的战斗机
<imadper> imtxc: 歌德! 我最爱
 * gfrog_here 猴总和帅胡都不在。。。 啧啧
<imadper> imtxc: 去蹭听个m1或者rs2吧
<imtxc> imadper: 到哪里蹭
<nyfair> 你看ubuntu论坛那个ilovegoogle，id都起的这么谄媚
<imtxc> imadper: 蹭了被毒到怎么破
<imadper> imtxc: ä¹°
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 壕，肿么在screen里搜索屏幕输出来着？
<imtxc> imadper: 我穷疯了
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 进入选择模式然后/
<imadper> imtxc: 干嘛要哭穷?
<adam8157> gfrog_here: c-a [
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 搜到了原来这么简单。
<imtxc> gfrog_here: ctrl-a []
<imadper> gfrog_here: 用byobu吧
<imtxc> imadper: 我在练习技能，以后面试的时候有用吧
<imadper> ..
<gfrog_here> imadper: 我也想，但是devstack这货只给我screen用
<imtxc> 居然给我补全了个 ] ....
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣渣
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 还是关于终端乱码！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448469 在终端里，取得root权限时，中文显示正常，而在user下面中文变为了方格。 统计信息: 发表于 由 悟空and兰博 — 2013-09-05 17:01
<nyfair> 度娘最近越来越良心了，1t免费空间，爱奇艺的视频高清没水印还有外挂字幕
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 基蛙，搞完了？
<nyfair> 反观所谓不作恶的gxxgle，google drive下载次数有限，管理混乱又难用，youtube一堆伪1080p的二压货
<gfrog_here> freeflying: cinder好像还有问题。 不过instance可以起来了。
<nyfair> 真不知道一个中国人到底长什么样的脑子能觉得gxxgle比度娘好
<adam8157> gfrog_here: http://bbs.51credit.com/thread-1578788-1-1.html 明天估计到手, 太丑我就直接销了
<freeflying> gfrog_here, nested的lxc?
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 金币卡这也也差太多了吧 - 招行卡专区 - 信用卡论坛-我爱卡会员社区-中国最大最权威的信用卡论坛 -
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我在image那里现在saucy的image，一直是saving，不知道哪出错了。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 没有，里面的vm是kvm
<adam8157> nyfair: 求L1
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 先把devstack的问题搞定再玩儿gaoji的，lol
<freeflying> nyfair, 同求
<gfrog_here> nyfair: 有卡发？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 小硬盘太麻烦了
<nyfair> adam8157: 你怎么可能没有，发封邮件叫南非姥给你发封邀请函就能当凭证去领事馆吹牛了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 挂外接硬盘啊。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 慢，不爽
<adam8157> nyfair: ... 我的护照是空白的, 港澳的签注还没用过
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 乃的本子有硬盘位不？ mini-pcie呢？
<freeflying> imadper, 最近SSD行情如何
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 只有一个msata
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 上一个msata，一个标准3寸ssd
<nyfair> adam8157: 我都没去过其他亚洲国家
<imadper> freeflying: 能买的, 都不便宜
<adam8157> nyfair: 555
<freeflying> imadper, 还是算了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 拆掉网卡，弄个usb的，lol
<imtxc> adam8157: BOC EMV 全币种前来鄙视
<adam8157> imtxc: 你 有 么
<imtxc> adam8157: 有啊
<imadper> gfrog_away: x230有msata的~ 非常赞, 我已经抢了资本主义羊毛了
<nyfair> adam8157: 我现在做梦也想去次comike啊
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 太变态了吧
<nyfair> imtxc: BOC垃圾银行，我大学时还坑过我一次年费
<gfrog_here> imadper: 乃自己换ssd了？
<imtxc> 。。。
<adam8157> nyfair: comike?
<nyfair> adam8157: comic market
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 反正是个办法嘛。不过可能没半高的msata
<imadper> gfrog_here: 公司的台式机里面有个ssd, 我给撸下来放笔记本里面了
<imtxc> nyfair: 我大学被宇宙行坑过年费
<gfrog_here> imadper: 真牛逼
<imtxc> 这个小招的全币种，看这实物图，能销了
<adam8157> imtxc: 据说不上相
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 猴总，lxc里面能用ipv6么？ ip6tables呢？
<imadper> gfrog_here: 怎么了?
<gfrog_here> imadper: 哈？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<gfrog_here> imadper: 神马怎么了？
<imadper> gfrog_here: <gfrog_here> imadper: 真牛逼
<imadper> gfrog_here: 什么真牛逼?
<gfrog_here> imadper: 薅公司羊毛的行为
<imtxc>  adam8157: 可惜 boc 不给我白金
<imadper> gfrog_here: 两台都是我的工作机, 我把资源调整一下, 有啥的?
<adam8157> imtxc: 看不上帝国行
<imtxc> imadper: 膜拜！！
<imtxc> imadper: 工作机是 ssd 的。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 一个32gssd提高启动速度的而已
<nyfair> imadper: 壕
<imadper> nyfair: 豪, 我们来做朋友
<dfceaef>  有人用tcp dns吗
<imtxc> imadper: 壕
<imtxc> imadper: 怎么让 erc msg 消息不自动新建 window，在后台打开
<imadper> imtxc: 不会...
<imadper> imtxc: 没查过.
<imtxc> 丫手册里面只说可以。。。
<imtxc> 没说怎么做
<imtxc> imadper: 你现在的 msg 是直接弹出来的？
<imadper> imtxc: 对呀
<imadper> imtxc: 不然, 公司里有人找我, 我总错过
<gfrog_here> imadper: 贵组真心壕
<imadper> gfrog_here: 你们组更濠
<adam8157> imadper: 贵组真心壕
<imadper> ................................................
<gfrog_here> imadper: 壕毛儿
<imtxc> adam8157: imadper gfrog_here 贵司真心壕
<imadper> adam8157: kexin组人好多的... hc多值钱?! 一个破32g的值多少钱?
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 屎开
<imadper> imtxc: 不是同一个公司....
<imtxc> 别提那个 kexin
<imadper> imtxc: ... 她在 irc的...
<imtxc> 让丫出来
<imadper> imtxc: irc.xxx.redhat.com
<imtxc> xxx 是啥
<imtxc> 密码多少
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何替换文件夹 ，而不是合并。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448470 谁可以指点下 把A文件夹下面的1、2、3文件夹拷贝到B文件下 ，B文件下已经有1、2、3、4文件夹，怎么拷贝可以直接覆盖，而不是合并。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 vivid5201314 — 2013-09-05 17:05
<imtxc> 我去爆吧
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<imadper> imtxc: 你外网
<imtxc> 让你们见识什么叫非主流
<imtxc> imadper: 你的vpn借给我
<imadper> imtxc: 找别人, 我还要在公司混呢
<adam8157> .......
 * adam8157 明天全币卡到手, 销不销就看第一眼啦!
<imtxc> 谁想从 rh 辞职，我帮你们吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 果断销了，褥 BOC
<adam8157> imtxc: 看不上boc的信用卡
<freeflying> 电信用啥镜像快？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于固态硬盘安装ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448471 关于固态硬盘安装ubuntu需要重新配置linux内核吗？貌似ubuntu的linux内核的IO调度算法针对的是机械硬盘啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 a309261868 — 2013-09-05 17:20
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 额，猴总，openstack的hypervisor要在配置文件里写嘛？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: dashboard里竟然不能改。。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 要写
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 难怪
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 明天再说，今天懒得重新启动了，lol
<freeflying> gfrog_here, vbox不能网络安装啊
 * imtxc 下班儿撤
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 必须不行。
<imtxc> imadper: erc 关一下太蛋疼了
<imtxc> erc 要 kill 好几个 buf
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 送个vmware workstation的注册吧
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 这个。。 真心没有啊。。。
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 你有几个信用卡 ?
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 一大堆
<adam8157> bluezd: 你呢
<bluezd> gfrog_here: ... 为啥要那么多
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 爆过卡
<bluezd> adam8157: 我就一个啊，求推荐个
<adam8157> bluezd: 啥行
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 然后有些卡有羊毛
<adam8157> bluezd: 额度多少?
<bluezd> adam8157: 100w
<adam8157> bluezd: ...
<gfrog_here> bluezd: JCB比较适合你
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 比较容易有100w额度。（日元）
<bluezd> adam8157: 招行的吧
<adam8157> bluezd: 有一个就行了
<adam8157> bluezd: 我只有招行的 借记卡和信用卡都是
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 帽帽会没啊
<adam8157> 5W额度 够花了
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 乃原来的是哪行的？
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 招行
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 帽帽都是xen和kvm，肿么会用vmware
<bluezd> adam8157: 信用卡就和妹子似的，可以不用，但是必需的有，有的还有好几个
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 那还要毛招行。小招账户按身份证算。
<adam8157> ...
 * gfrog_here 为毛自己添加的image没法创建volume和instance呢。。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: freeflying 高端, 还是你们cloud赚钱狠啊
<bluezd> lol
<bluezd> adam8157: 最近没啥好段子了
<freeflying> adam8157, 乃参加会议了？
<adam8157> freeflying: .
<imadper> adam8157: 贵公司的cloud已经开始盈利了?
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 猴总乃在OS里跑过saucy的cloud image么？
 * gfrog_here 这次连trackback都没有，让我肿么玩儿。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 跑过，貌似现在还有个跑着在
<bluezd> imadper: 你为啥每天来那么早，走的也那么早 ?
<bluezd> imadper: 你为啥每天来那么晚，走的也那么早 ?
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 直接从cloud-image.ubuntu.com上下载img的嘛？
<imadper> bluezd: 不服?
<freeflying> gfrog_here, canonistack上有
<bluezd> imadper: 就是问问为啥 ?
<imadper> bluezd: 我饿了, 要回去吃饭呀
<imadper> bluezd: 乃不吃饭的?
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 太gaoji，hold不住
 * bluezd 给自己涨工资的唯一方法就是缩短工作的时间！
<liuzhoou_> 刚看到一片介绍 fluent， 哪位有在线上用过？
 * gfrog_here OS的dashboard比ovirt的没强多少，一旦出错了有些instance/volume就挂在上面，删也删不掉。
 * adam8157 饿了
<freeflying> gfrog_here, vbox的nat好脑残啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我有个脚本让丫用iptables
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 发来看看
<gfrog_here> freeflying: https://code.google.com/p/gfrog/source/browse/script/vnet.sh
<^k^> gfrog_here ⇪ t: vnet.sh - gfrog - 一些小东西 - Google Project Hosting
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 很久以前的，大概需要改改
<nyfair> 穷玩车，富玩表，傻子比手机，二笔拼电脑
<gfrog_here> nyfair: 白富美玩神马？
<alvin_rxg> nyfair: 黑窮醜 玩什麼？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu12.04 LTS ，怎样安装D-Link 无线路由器 DIR-604 驱动程序？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448474 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaor — 2013-09-05 19:29
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 12.04 LTS，怎样安装D-Link USB网卡接收器 DWL-G122 驱动程序？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448475 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaor — 2013-09-05 19:31
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 晕了，贵U的cloud image 默认用户名密码是啥啊？ 怎么下载的时候也不告诉一声。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, username是ubuntu
<freeflying> 默认没密码
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 直接回车？ 不好用啊。。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, OS里你要用key登陆的
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 登录不进去。 T_T
<gfrog_here> freeflying: key，我没设置keypair，难道vnc没法进console？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 那就登陆不进去
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我倒，那rebuild一次，lol
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 目前devstack工作正常了，lol，可以玩玩奇怪的玩儿法了。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, cloud-init是个很强大的东西
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 我在vbox里装
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我那个脚本还能用不？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 暂时没用呢
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 它像kvm的网络脚本一样，创建一坨tap，然后你在vbox里选择要bridge到那个tap上去就好了。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 看到了，这倒是可以直接用libvirt创建的NAT网络了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 恩，当时就是不爽vbox的渣网络写的，后来发现kvm可以直接用，哈哈。
<archl> imtxc_away:  聽華語歌曲時，那些伴奏就好像有什麼敲我的耳機一樣：這算什麼情況。
<t0lk> 大家好，想问个非技术问题。最近公司的校园招聘提出的要求熟悉XX.这个熟悉到底是个什么程度啊？比如熟悉TCP/IP,是否就得将数据包的各个字节说清楚干什么的才行啊？
<alvin_rxg> t0lk: 虚张声势，你懂的
<zodiac1111> 有没有杭州大华的.视频安防那个
<iMadper> t0lk: 你知道tcp/ip不是足球鞋的牌子就够了
<alvin_rxg> tcp, 3way handshake, ip blabla
<t0lk> alvin_rxg 这个真不知道他们要求怎样啊，心里发毛啊
<cherrot> iMadper, 难道不是足球鞋的牌子？
<roylez> cherrot: 渣
<t0lk> iMadper 不要这么夸张吧
<iMadper> roylez: 主席早
<cherrot> roylez, 早呀
<iMadper> t0lk: 差不多.
<roylez> cherrot: 切两斤马肉来
<iMadper> t0lk: 要是还能知道滑动窗口/组播/多播之类的东西, 就万无一失了
<cherrot> roylez, 马子都被你泡走了 哪来的肉啊
<iMadper> t0lk: 当然了, 一定一定要知道, tcp/ip的作者是谁.
<t0lk> iMadper 哦。关键是细节问题
<alvin_rxg> t0lk: 知道文档都是 rfc 什么的，而不是百度百科  就行吧…
<iMadper> t0lk: 啥细节?
<iMadper> t0lk: 还能问题tcp报文的第31位是啥?
<t0lk> iMadper 我就担心这些
<iMadper> t0lk: 坚决不相信会考细节. 最多基础的名词解释.
<alvin_rxg> 喂，你是做网络驱动还是干嘛？
<t0lk> iMadper 假如要求说熟悉Linux，需要达到什么水平呢
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 协议优化
<iMadper> t0
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 差不多吧，都是跟网络相关的部门的事吧
<t0lk> alvin_rxg 我想做系统管理
<iMadper> t0lk: 熟悉linux呀? 估计, 能写通用块层驱动就够了吧
<iMadper> ....
<iMadper> nnnd 一个sa, 知道什么叫tcp就够了
<alvin_rxg> t0lk: 那还好，但系统管理有点就是，需要知道的东西很多很多。但还好不需要特别精
<iMadper> t0lk: linux那边, 会点儿权限/用户/组 的管理, 会点儿服务器搭建, 基本就够了. 再会点儿shell/perl.
<iMadper> t0lk: 乃不是应届生吗? 能有多高要求
<iMadper> t0lk: 来sa, 告诉我怎么搭建pxe server
<t0lk> iMadper 不知道啊，。。
<alvin_rxg> 直接去官网看文档？
<alvin_rxg> cc iMadper
<iMadper> t0lk: tftp server
<iMadper> t0lk: 会不?>
<iMadper> t0lk: dhcp server?
<t0lk> iMadper 那两个会
<alvin_rxg> dhcpd ... 太简单了。我就把注释取消两个就开始用了
<alvin_rxg> tftp  是啥
<iMadper> t0lk: 那你说说tftp
<iMadper> t0lk: 一个文件传输协议
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 一个文件传输协议
<iMadper> t0lk: 说说怎么搭建? 用啥服务端软件
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 咱这虚拟面试怎么样?
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 我都是自己折腾的，没系统玩过。。。再说我专业不是 linux :D
<t0lk> iMadper vsftp?
<alvin_rxg> ftp != tftp
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 我完全模拟了那些面试官: "自己不会, 但是一定要装得很会, 然后把别人都考住"
<iMadper> t0lk: 完全不对
<iMadper> t0lk: 不合格, 下一位面试
<zodiac1111> tftp走udp 这个我知道 嘎嘎
 * iMadper 错了, 不应该说不合格
<iMadper> t0lk: 恩, 不错, 要是我们觉得你合适, 会在两周之内通知你的, 你回去吧, 帮忙叫下一位进来. 谢谢
<liuzhoou> iMadper: 现在sa是不是都用puppet?
<t0lk> iMadper  :-)
<Pudge> iMadper: 我同学面试，首先上facebook看照片，看着不顺眼就pass。。
<alvin_rxg> 我会 latex，这个算么？
<iMadper> liuzhoou: 我不知道呀
<zodiac1111> 我明天也要面试了,嵌入式linux耶
<Pudge> iMadper: 错了，是面试前
<iMadper> liuzhoou: 我又不是sa, 这种自动管理工具我不知道的
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~ 我还没那么丧心病狂
<iMadper> zodiac1111: 膜拜嵌入式
<zodiac1111> 各位大大有什么指点一下
 * iMadper 请问android java app写手, 是不是也算是嵌入式linux应用开发?
<zodiac1111> 不会java
<iMadper> zodiac1111: 这个, 完全没了解, 想装得很懂都没办法了
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 不算吧
<iMadper> zodiac1111: 爱莫能助
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 好吧..
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 那嵌入式开发是干嘛的? 周立功?
<zodiac1111> iMadper, :)
 * iMadper lol~ 一直觉得, 周立功这个公司名字很sb...
<zodiac1111> 以前接触到就跟i686没区别.... 就是c/c++(c--)
<iMadper> zodiac1111: 嵌入式难道会考你时序图?
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 差不多都是直接面向硬件编程吧，我印象里
<iMadper> zodiac1111: 大小端有可能会遇到一些奇葩的问题吧? c或者c++的话
<zodiac1111> iMadper, 最简单的单总线用过.
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 哦, 各种控制硬件寄存器?
<zodiac1111> iMadper, 大小端,bit续还是比较有信心的
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 那倒不是……寄存器一般让 linux 系统管理了。
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 怎么会....
<zodiac1111> 各种寄存器就真的只能查手册了,各种cpu都不尽相同吧
 * iMadper 不是cpu的寄存器呀.. 其他设备的寄存器呀
<iMadper> 还有其他设备的端口呀
<alvin_rxg> klar ...
<zodiac1111> 汇编语言主要还是量大.
<iMadper> zodiac1111: 你应届生???
<iMadper> zodiac1111: 我怎么记得你比我还大呀....
<zodiac1111> iMadper, 按照提供的手册/modbus的用过,datesheet应该有
<iMadper> zodiac1111: 恩, 我完全不会, 实在是装不下去了
<zodiac1111> iMadper, 我本科工作三年,不是cs专业的
<iMadper> zodiac1111: 恩, 我就记得你比我大嘛~
<iMadper> t0lk: 来, 你跟 zodiac1111 比一下, 谁被录取了, 就请我跟 alvin_rxg 吃饭
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 怎么样?
<zodiac1111> iMadper, 半路出家嘛,闻道有先后,我就是后嘛,嘎嘎
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 是不是好主意?
<iMadper> zodiac1111: :-) 这么谦虚....
 * zodiac1111 鼓掌赞成
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 加上机票的话，的确是好主意
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 人均50. 给你打50软妹子过去
<zodiac1111> 达则兼济天下, :)
<iMadper> zodiac1111: "<zodiac1111> 达则兼济天下, :)" 你这句话一说出来, 意思就是说, 你要请全品到了
<iMadper> 频道
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 乃不回来了?
<zodiac1111> iMadper, 要"达"嘛
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 50块钱哪够啊…
<iMadper> zodiac1111: 等你有工作了, 就达了嘛
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 够你肯德基买个汉堡+薯条+可乐的套餐了
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 超值套餐嘛~
<zodiac1111> iMadper, 希望能成吧.
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 去肯德基, 跟mm说, 老板, 给我一份麦辣鸡翅
<alvin_rxg> chickenwings
<zodiac1111> 达则兼济天下,兼济天下则穷,穷则变,变则通,通则达,达则..... <-循环了
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 我要是说 chickenarms  他们能理解吗?
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 不能。然后再继续问你，chicken 木有 arm，请问你要的是啥 chicken？
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: ... 好吧....
<zodiac1111> arm耶,用过= =
<Pudge> iMadper: android app算个蛋的嵌入式啊。。
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 改天我去菜市场, 说要鸡胳膊, 问问他们知道不
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~
<iMadper> zodiac1111: 鸡翅磅.. 不是用来吃得吗? 你拿来用???? 禽兽, 你连鸡翅磅都不放过!
<Pudge> iMadper: 调用api就不算，要是直接底层操作硬件的app勉强算
<zodiac1111> Pudge, bootloader?
<zodiac1111> iMadper, ARM,(点头
<t0lk> iMadper 我们教的android开发，课程名是嵌入式
<Pudge> zodiac1111: 不了解。。
<iMadper> t0lk: 是的. 因为本来就是
<t0lk> iMadper 上层总没底层NB
<iMadper> t0lk: 应届生?
<iMadper> t0lk: ... 胡说...
<t0lk> iMadper
<iMadper> t0lk: 多年以前, 我也是这个想法的...
<zodiac1111> 我是机电一体化专业的,从一个一个bit开始往上层爬,累的狗一样
<iMadper> t0lk: 现在知道我有多sb了
<t0lk> iMadper 底层最苦逼
<zodiac1111> 上层先进思想很重要的
<zodiac1111> 底层不小心就成为体力劳动者
<Pudge> 底层就是自虐，除非自己真的为之疯狂。。
<iMadper> t0lk: 底层的难度不算太高. 比数据库/大数据处理/高并发/dm/ml/ai/plt 之类的, 还是容易些的
<iMadper> t0lk: 可能还比不上计算机图形学之类的...
<Pudge> 跟玩数学的没啥区别
<iMadper> t0lk: 毕竟底层偏工业, 对数学要求又低
<zodiac1111> 有作bios的,几乎没有转型的可能.
<iMadper> zodiac1111: hamo就是写bios的, 以前
<iMadper> t0
<t0lk> zodiac1111 bios感觉很牛啊
<iMadper> t0lk: 学学dm, 就知道上层世界有多难了, 随便看几篇论文
<gfrog_not_here> 都说tcp的三次握手，为啥没人说四次拆连接
<zodiac1111> 谁知道呢,反正我是外行人,看着挺牛的.但是觉得会"熟生厌"吧
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: 不乐意棒打鸳鸯
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: http://www.wiggle.cn/timbuk2-q-backpack-22l?referid=affwin&utm_source=affiliate-window&utm_medium=affiliates&utm_campaign=fx.smzdm.com  想买
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Wiggle 中国 | Timbuk2 Q Backpack - 22L | 骑行背包
<t0lk> iMadper 不懂啊，求指点
<gfrog_not_here> hamo是写bios的？在哪写？
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: hamo的毕业设计就是bios
<zodiac1111> 最近实现的一个20+年前的协议就类似tcp/ip的最简模型,运行在串口上的.
<gfrog_not_here> 买骑行包干毛
<iMadper> t0lk: 指点啥? dm?
<iMadper> t0lk: 我就会最简单的线性回归...
<iMadper> t0lk: 还有svm/朴素贝叶斯之类的, 最最基础的算法...
<t0lk> iMadper 不懂
<iMadper> t0lk: 这你问 alvin_rxg , 他估计是搞这些理论的
<liuzhoou> iMadper: 玩铁三啊？
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: 背包呀, 放电脑呀
<zodiac1111> 高数38分,愣是用到FFT.人都是逼出来的...
<iMadper> zodiac1111: 快速傅里叶?
<zodiac1111> iMadper, 是啊
<iMadper> zodiac1111: 你做通信的?
<freeflying> iMadper, 好有个性的包包
<iMadper> freeflying: 我觉得, 挺可爱的, 也不贵
<t0lk> zodiac1111 电子加通信的？
<zodiac1111> iMadper,不是.有个项目,震动数据处理用到过.
<iMadper> freeflying: 正好我现在这个, 背了五年了, 到处坏了
<iMadper> zodiac1111: 哦. 震动... 不了解...
<Pudge> iMadper: 想当初，大学物理 跳级衍射的题目心算20秒就出来答案，
<freeflying> iMadper, 你要下单吗
<Pudge> iMadper: 看现在，3位以上的加减都要笔算
<zodiac1111> 不会通讯.机电一体化嘛,拧拧螺丝,敲敲打打的
<Pudge> 读个博士读废了
<iMadper> zodiac1111: 你们是在床上安装压力感应器, 然后收集下来数据, 测一下两个人消耗了多少能量?
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~
<iMadper> freeflying: 我信用卡刚过审核, 还没送过来
<zodiac1111> iMadper, 频率有多块,是床的固有频率还是什么频率,分析一下等等什么的
<freeflying> iMadper, wiggle不是支持淘宝吗
 * iMadper 对那个"震动数据处理"项目非常感兴趣
<iMadper> freeflying: 啊啊?
<t0lk> iMadper 我是半道出家，转投网络，又学了点linux
<zodiac1111> iMadper, 共枕点,床什么时候会震塌咯,都可以"研究研究"wwww
<freeflying> iMadper, 支付宝
<iMadper> zodiac1111: 恩, 项目不错, 有时间发出来吧!
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 我在研究路费是多少
<freeflying> iMadper, 满600免邮
<iMadper> freeflying: 运费159, 得凑单免运费豪
<iMadper> freeflying: 先去洗澡, 回来刷一下
<zodiac1111> t0lk, 我就用过网络,严重缺乏理论基础.典型从下往上学的,很吃力
<liuzhoou> iMadper: 免运费的一般7天左右才到
<iMadper> liuzhoou: 这倒是... 可以接受
<freeflying> iMadper, 我能跟你凑些
<liuzhoou> freeflying: 你买什么？
<freeflying> liuzhoou, 电解质片，有便宜的轮组也考虑
<iMadper> freeflying: wiggle还有轮组卖?
<freeflying> iMadper, 这可是自行车为主的好不
<zodiac1111> 厌倦了"自主研发"的各种平台.只希望选择linux让我不至于偏的太远/
<liuzhoou> freeflying: 上次买了能量胶，现在还剩点
<iMadper> freeflying: ... ... 刚发现...
<freeflying> liuzhoou, 你跑马的？
 * iMadper 先去洗澡, 明天再作出这种痛苦的决定.
<liuzhoou> freeflying: 嗯，7月跑完了兰马
<rypervenche> 4/away -all
<rypervenche> 對不起
<freeflying> liuzhoou, 膜拜下
<liuzhoou> freeflying: :)
<freeflying> liuzhoou, 我这半马还没跑呢，膝盖就受伤了
<t0lk> alvin_rxg 多谢答疑，慢聊
<t0lk>  zodiac1111 拜
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 出AK轮儿。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here, 这个是啥等级的呢
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 入门级，铝圈开口胎。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 如果乃能等的话我也可也把R5出给乃，我准备收zonda
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 和我现在的有啥区别饿
<archl> 全碳纤维的自行车会不会很贵很贵
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 可以等啊，这不下个月都在出差呢吗
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 搜下Mavic AK
<gfrog_here> freeflying: R5是 Fulcrum Racing 5
<gfrog_here> freeflying: zonda是campangolo zonda
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 其实价钱没差太多，zonda应该只比R5高一级。
 * gfrog_here 应该狠狠心买个好轮组啊
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 好贵啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 哪个？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 哪个也不便宜啊
<gfrog_here> e
<gfrog_here> freeflying: lol，那个AK便宜，600羊拿走，不过成色较渣。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: R5的话不知道多少钱，不过海淘新的好像也才1500米
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 给咱普及下轮组好坏在哪里
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 这个老复杂了。叔儿。乃还得去看科普帖子。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 这个写的好喜感 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2220406205
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ 分享zonda和飞度轮组的使用心得！_公路车吧_百度贴吧
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 赞
<archl> 。。。你们两个直接自行车俱乐部去。
<archl> lol
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 乃是真壕
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我只烧自行车啊。
<archl> gfrog_here: 有的烧就是壕
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 靠，开个bicycle频道吧
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 就俩人，还不如开小窗。 lol
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> gf
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 发展点， 这里有有潜质的
<hongker> 你们咋一直都使用lol来做表情呢。。。。
<archl> freeflying: 。
<archl> hongker: 不行么 :)
<hongker> 难道不知道lol是撸啊撸么。。
<archl> hongker: 没听说过
<archl> hongker: 一切中国人给予的英文缩写都无视。
<gfrog_here> freeflying:  http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=107846
<hongker> archl: 你肯定很少打游戏。。或者很少接触打游戏的人
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ [转]公路轮组大比拼　(看后我汗了,几千元的铝边不一定强过R561). - 东方红自行车装备论坛 - 东方红自行车论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<archl> hongker: 垃圾游戏不当事
<freeflying> hongker, lol  == laugh out loudly
<hongker> archl: 我周围都是些撸啊撸忠实玩家。。我都快受不了了
<archl> hongker: lol我从2009年开使用。
<hongker> archl: 寝室打游戏聊聊也就算了，去上课的路上也要聊，到了教室上课继续聊
<hongker> 聊到下课去食堂吃饭了也在聊，回到寝室边打边聊。。我是深受其害。。
<archl> gfrog_away: 你都成了op
<archl> gfrog_away: hamo羡慕死了
<gfrog_here> archl: 哈？
<archl> gfrog_here: hamo想戴绿帽子
<archl> gfrog_here: 6666买55寸4K电视吧。
<archl> gfrog_here: 刚才父母带回3盒子活蝎子啊。
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu 12.04 不能在虚拟机的屏幕上注释了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448478 原先可以像如下视频中，虚拟机全屏注释 http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid ... =741379206 这样讲课很方便。 注释使用 compiz 的 annotate 插件 主机 Ubuntu 12.04 + xfce + compiz, 虚拟机使用 VirtualBox, guest 运行 XP 系统 前些天，升级后，发现虚
<^k^> >> 拟机全屏时，不能注释了 当前解决方法，重新安装，采用 Ubuntu 12.04.2，安装之后 不 update，就可以了 VirtualBox 为 4. …
<Guest11100> 　怎么人这么少
<^k^> 05:00
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 13.10版UbuntuKylin、Kubuntu、UbuntuGNOME以及StartOS在小平板上的初步测试 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448485 以前有帖子发过我的小平板安装Linux的经历，这篇为续贴。 相关帖子：（有小本配置） StartOS,你给了我一个喜欢你的理由（11.1 wubi模式可以安装，但进入不了系统）。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f
<^k^> >> =101&t=391008 Startos运行良好的平板上，如何安装kubuntu下的显卡驱动。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=392359 适合 …
<imtxc> 昨晚飞升的这位道友级别够高啊
<imtxc> archl: 早
#ubuntu-cn 2013-09-06
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：没时间迷信     一男一女在偷情，这时门外传来脚步声。  　　“天啊，是我丈夫来了，快从窗户跳出去。”  　　“你疯了吗？这可是13楼！”  　　“快点吧！没有时间迷信了。”
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 有哪位大神帮助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448486 首先说一下自己是第一次遇到这种情况的！现在特么想喜欢ubuntu，（现在用的是13.04），本来是win8+ubuntu的现在完全放弃了win8，。 大神们先看看图片吧！ 我真心希望大侠们能够帮忙！我查了wiki ，没有，如果这一次解决了，我
<^k^> >> 会根据自己的使用情况，把anki加到wiki中去滴！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 三分哥 — 2013-09-06 6:46
<archl> imtxc_away: 造。
<archl> imtxc_away: 娃娃娃娃
<archl> imtxc_away: 大叔
<imtxc> archl: 雀多麻呆
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  08:34 
<imtxc> en
<chater> 什麼是伸手党?
<LQYMGT> .g 伸手党
<imtxc> chater: linux 下怎么复制文件啊
<hongker> imtxc: cp..
<archl> imtxc: 你说输入法横排时候选内容在编号之前好还是之后好，  比如   一 1 ・ 壹 2 ・ 或者 1 一 ・2 壹
<archl> imtxc: tasmania
<imtxc> hongker: 我在科普“伸手党”
<archl> ho
<imtxc> archl: 之前好吧
<hongker> imtxc: ..
<archl> hongker: 。你在香港么。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 啦啦啦!好消息dell ubuntu笔记本在中国出现鸟... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448488 Canonical 公司宣布:超过1,000台,中文版ubuntu 12.04 LTS在即将到来的一周会出现在400个地方开始销售~~ 原文: Dell To Expand Ubuntu Retail Presence in China 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-09-06 8:46
<imtxc> archl: 不过我竖排的
<hongker> archl: 明年去香港。。
<archl> hongker: 。。。
 * archl 拍飞 hongker
<archl> imtxc: 孩子孩子。
<hongker> archl: 香港是HongKong..
<imtxc> archl: .....
<chater> imtxc:  反白文件文字就能copy
<archl> hongker: 喜欢称 hong 的不多
<imtxc> archl: 你帮忙看看，你那里显示我用的什么 irc 客户端
<archl> 没有啊
<archl> 我不会看
<hongker> archl: 我的这个是通过给honker加一个g得来的
<archl> hongker: 。
<hongker> archl: 我以前混红客的
<archl> 红客？
<archl> 。。。
<imtxc> archl: /version imtxc
<archl> ERC 5.3
<archl> WeeChat 0.4.0
<archl> 2个同时登录了？
<hongker> 我的是irssi 0.8.15..
<archl> chatzilla
<hongker> irssi已经三年没更新了
<imtxc> archl: 恩
<imtxc> archl: 居然能显示两个。。。
<archl> imt
<archl> imtxc: 混孩子
<archl> imtxc: 发现 CUPS是苹果的商标，那么Debian里又没有了吧。
<imtxc> archl: 有
<LQYMGT> 没想到#ubuntu-cn大清早的就开始有人水了……
<imtxc> archl: 我就在用 cups 啊
<imtxc> LQYMGT: 我是水王
<LQYMGT> imtxc: 晚上这里水到什么时候？
<imtxc> LQYMGT: 有夜场的
<hongker> LQYMGT: 你也水货。。
<LQYMGT> hongker: 胡说
<hongker> LQYMGT: 遇见熟人打个招呼。。
<archl> LQYMGT: 水个混田黑地
<poPthEziD> http://pds25.egloos.com/pds/201309/02/23/b0048423_522386b7c4727.jpg
<imtxc> 辞职信写的太诗意了好么？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求一个在win7下面能认出ext3文件系统的软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448490 基本功能:文件传输功能 统计信息: 发表于 由 HuangZhu10 — 2013-09-06 9:40
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • Ubuntu正常启动后黑屏,无任何反应. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448491 从grub启动菜单第一项(正常的启动模式)启动,闪过一段文字后就会黑屏了.等了一会,从远端PING也没有反应. 经过多次测试,发现从还原模式启动,会出一菜单,选择 启用网络后 再使用resume启动, 就可以看到命令行,可以输入用户名,密码.
<^k^> >> 可以在命令行下操作,这时也可以从其它电脑PING通. 这种状况是哪里出了问题? 统计信息: 发表于 由 stdmis — 2013-09-0 …
<gfrog_here> 四个字儿，你要辞职 就完了呗
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: 乃要辞职?
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 乃要辞职？
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 我想呀
<imtxc> ,,,
<gfrog_here> 辞职乃妹儿
<gfrog_here> 我这指导 imtxc 呢
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  10:11 
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.14pCvP&id=18613557653&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=  求赠送
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ EIZO/艺卓EV2436W专业24寸IPS图形设计处理绘图专用显示器-tmall.com天猫
<imtxc> 有不太好的预感啊
<liuzhoou> 李开复？
<NaoTanRen> ada
<NaoTanRen> liuzhoou: 这个频道里只有李啊蛋, 没有李开复
<liuzhoou> NaoTanRen: imtxc说有不好的预感。。。今天头条不是李开复吗？
<NaoTanRen> liuzhoou: 谁会关心李开复? imtxc 担心的是自己的事情
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 辞职了公积金能取出来不
<liuzhoou> ^.^!!!
<liuzhoou> imtxc: 离开当地是可以取出的
<imtxc> liuzhoou: 额
<imtxc> 那能取出来租房不
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 完全丧失劳动能力，并与单位终止劳动关系的
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 对啊，我完全丧失劳动能力了
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 有合同&&发票 才能取来租房
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 怎么编译 C 程序来着？
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: ls *.c
<imtxc> java -c 么
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 不是
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 是rm *.c
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 恩，我都不会了，我完全丧失劳动能力了
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 搭建过pxe没?
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: ^^
<roylez> imtxc: 无能啊
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 啥都不会
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: never
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: ... 正经的
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 什么是 pxe
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 你不还在帝都么？ 那没法取
<imtxc> g pxe
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: /opme
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 离开帝都，公积金封存2年之后才能取
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 真心第一次听这个名词
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 这样啊
<^k^> imtxc: pxe The Preboot eXecution Environment (|PXE|, also known as Pre-Execution Environment; sometimes pronounced "pixie") is an environment to boot computers |...|
<imtxc> gfrog: 唉，等会去谈了，别跟我要违约金就好。。。
<roylez> imtxc: 你要干啥？
<gfrog> imtxc: 现在劳动法不准有违约金
<imtxc> roylez: 逃跑
<imtxc> gfrog: 人说工作不够两年要违约金
<roylez> imtxc: 为啥？你的肥婆老板找你要青春损失费？
<imtxc> 这条是不是无效的哇
<imtxc> roylez: 恩啊
 * imtxc 没有辞职经验啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 那就请病假，请到人家主动开你
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 赞!
<imtxc> ............
<gfrog> imtxc: 如果有违约金条款，对双方都有效
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 你还能拿违约金
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: gfrog大大的方法太赞了
<imtxc> gfrog: NaoTanRen 没那么容易吧
<roylez> gfrog: 帽子
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 去了就删了公司所有数据
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 我又不是运维
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 销毁所有有价值的资料
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 那你也有权限吧?
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 有
 * gfrog 哪来的帽子。。
<roylez> NaoTanRen: 用atd删啊，神不知贵不觉
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 或者, 估计提交各种不能用的代码
<imtxc> gfrog: 擦，乃昨天kick 我用的
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 昨天你要t imtxc 的时候给的
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 那倒不至于
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 在c代码里提交shell代码
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 因为我提交的代码本来没多大用
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 乃不拿走了么。。
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 在shell代码里提交lisp代码
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 后来, imtxc 又来调戏你, 我就给你帽子了, 结果你没t
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 昨天没用这个nick，囧
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 不然t爆 imtxc 的屁股? lol~
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 土豪, 帮俺下单!
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 俺的卡还没送到
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 。。。
<roylez> gfrog: 丫的死田基
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 挂号信啊
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 要4天
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 所以, 乃帮我下单
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 哪个
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 或者我去找李啊蛋
<roylez> imtxc: 啥卡？
<imtxc> roylez: ae
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> imtxc: 痒卡？
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0089Q1GWS
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 链接
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Columbia Men's Hailtech II Jacket, Large, Wham: Clothing
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 乃不是买抓绒吗?
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 型号
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 那个我看评价质量好差
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 蓝l
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 是吗? 我去看看先
<roylez> imtxc: ae卡就渣渣，各种地方不能用
<roylez> imtxc: 公司的工商银行ae，在米国加油都不能刷
<imtxc> imtxc: Mountain？
<imtxc> roylez: 反正我也不去米帝
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: mhw? 我也喜欢螺母
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 不过贵呀
<imtxc> roylez: 乃司发的是刀么
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 算了, 我先去干活, 过两天再找衣服
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 我说哪个颜色。。。
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 不下单了？
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 不是你说质量差吗?
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 那个抓茸
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 哦...
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: nnd, 我再看看
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 额，得，我下单了，也没转运公司用啊
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 你找李当当
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 恩, 那算了, 我等我的信用卡好了
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 哪天寄出的
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 没查, 前天通过审核的
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 寄出的那天，中间隔三天，就到你手里，加起来得5天
<imtxc> 武汉或者珠海寄的
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 好吧...
<imtxc> s/武汉/黄石
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: http://www.baike.com/wiki/%E9%BB%84%E7%9F%B3%E5%85%AC%E5%9B%AD
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ 黄石国家森林公园_互动百科
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 湖北黄石
<NaoTanRen> lol~
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 晕，我不好意思跟leader 提啊，怎么办
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 在商言商.
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 你的老板是生意人
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 大家为了自己的利益而已
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 关键我的 leader 不是生意人。。
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 唉，我想个办法
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 老板不想让你走, 是因为啥? 因为看上腻了?
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 看上你了?
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 还是想让你帮他干活?
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 你告诉我
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 是想让我干活
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 那就是生意人.
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 因为你有利可图
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 所以他想让你留下
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> 好吧
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 如果你没技术, 干不了活, 他会留你?
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 对了，包的话，不骑车别买骑行包
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 不实用?
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 我骑车都不买骑行款的，背负烂的一逼。
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 走路的话绝对会郁闷死你
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 明白了, thx
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 我的ubuntu怎么经常性的解压不了！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448494 我用的是12.04版本的，解压.gz时用命令tar -zxvf xxx.tar.gz 总是出创建到****的符号连接：不支持的操作，怎么回事啊 说明：有的.gz文件是可以正常解压的，所以我开始认为不是系统的问题 但我装arm-linux-gcc-4.3.2时下载的n个.gz文
<^k^> >> 件都出这样的错误，所以我就晕了 要是文件的问题也不至于下载n个都这样吧！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 djqlyy — …
<void1> 买背负好的骑行包呗 deuter
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 来跟我一起收osprey吧
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 壕，又买包啊
<gfrog> void1: 嘛型号？
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 又?
<void1> gfrog, 我用这个deuter cross air exp
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 乃太败了
<gfrog> void1: 这型号不是骑行包好吧。
<gfrog> void1: 还有手杖挂绳呢
<void1> gfrog, 当然是...
<gfrog> void1: 毛线。 头盔仓呢？
<void1> 还有专门的放头盔的地方
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 我大学四年都没买过衣服...
<void1> 就外面啊
 * gfrog 竟然也要500块。 更加坚定了我收osprey的想法。
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 现在不比在广东了, 冬天要买衣服过冬呀
<void1> 你看的图可能里面塞满了，所以头盔仓不明显
<roylez> gfrog: 蛤蟆你又买什么了？
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 把大学包养你的那个妹子介绍给我
<roylez> imtxc: 我司想发冥钞，被我拒绝了
<gfrog> roylez: 想买包。 在考虑是买驴呢，还是买马。
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 哪儿有
<roylez> gfrog: timbuk2毫无悬念啊
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 哥大学的时候, 比现在有钱.
<imtxc> roylez: ............
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 用不着别人保养
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 。。。。。。。
<roylez> gfrog: IT民工选这个
<void1> ospray就登山包不错，但是骑行背包没什么好的
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: ....
<gfrog> roylez: 双肩，有靠谱背负
<roylez> gfrog: timbuk2 Q
<imtxc> roylez: 膜拜
<gfrog> roylez: 乃们高富帅的牌子不适合我的。。。
<gfrog> roylez: 我只能选屌丝牌子
<roylez> gfrog: 便宜的时候才70刀啊
 * gfrog 例如lenovo
<gfrog> roylez: 那也400多大米呢。
<roylez> gfrog: 大米都是浮云～
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 现在只需要350... 凑500免邮费
<gfrog> ...
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 凑单还不简单。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 所以乃可以考虑
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 在wiggle上用胖子结算。丫的rmb汇率太坑爹了。
<roylez> gfrog: 昨天收到VMWare的的jd，跟我干的100% match，我跟猎头回信说“除非你们给个荒谬的价格，比如60万，否则不用联系我了”
<gfrog> roylez: 高富帅
 * gfrog 求包养，会卖萌。
 * imtxc 求收养，会吃饭
<hongker>  ...
<tryit> roylez, 30W的应该不少吧
<NaoTanRen> roylez: 然后你就加入猎头俱乐部的黑名单了
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 在KUBUNTU13.04上安装三星ML-2161打印机求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448496 如题，哪有驱动下？怎么安装？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 songqing — 2013-09-06 10:50
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu12.04 LTS 用什么命令查看，系统有没有识别到无线网卡？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448497 系统内置了无线网卡的驱动程序。 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaor — 2013-09-06 10:56
 * imtxc 渣滓网速
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: 如果, 我用我的工作机A, 搭建了一个dhcp的server, 另外一台工作机B, 怎么保证他联网的时候是从a获得的ip而不是从公司的dhcp server 获取呢?
<CyrusYzGTt> 将他那台机器第一个DNS 改成你的IP
<NaoTanRen> CyrusYzGTt: 都没ip呢, dns
<NaoTanRen> CyrusYzGTt: 都没ip的时候, 是广播的吧... 跟dns没关系吧.....
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 这个没办法吧？
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: ... ... 好烦...
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 要测试pxe下的东西
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 看来只有祭出虚拟机了
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: .. 恩
<archl> NaoTanRen: 好孩子。 imtxc 黑孩子
<imtxc> archl: ...
<imtxc> archl: 乃妹儿
<archl> imtxc: bing真弱。
<archl> imtxc: bing故意设计的反firefox么。
<imtxc> archl: 用 bing 才弱
<archl> imtxc: 。bing友好处在于：找不到了就给个失踪儿童的细节。
<archl> imtxc: 不过弱的地方在于给的信息四面八方，难不成失踪在广东的人能在山东出现？
<archl> lol
<archl> imtxc: 你开发个搜索引擎吧。
<archl> imtxc NaoTanRen 回答一下啊。耳机听到很多乐器声音，比人声更清晰，这算什么情况？
<NaoTanRen> archl: 说明解析太好了, 压过人声... 或者是, 人声太凹了...
<NaoTanRen> archl: 乐器/人声 所在的频率不同的... 频响曲线如果在人声那里凹进去了, 就会这样
<archl> NaoTanRen: 哦，主要是乐器一响一响的，会更注意，而人声比较连贯。。。
<NaoTanRen> archl: 正常歌曲, 混音的时候, 不会让乐器掩盖人声的.
<archl> 没有掩盖，不过是太清脆了。。。
<archl> NaoTanRen: 也许是吧，我的多数歌曲都不是大牌的，很多业余爱好者业余工作室的作品
<archl> 也不能说业余，但是就是没名气吧。
<NaoTanRen> archl: 恩, 可能经验少.
<archl> NaoTanRen: 不过港台的也有。
<archl> 那种打击器具的声音真的就像敲我的耳机一样。
<liuzhoou> archl: http://site.douban.com/smr/ 我同学原创的曲子，推荐给你听听
<^k^> liuzhoou ... ⇪ smr的小站 （豆瓣音乐人 ）
<archl> liuzhoou: 小姑娘呃
<liuzhoou> archl: 小姑娘？
<archl> liuzhoou: 哦你同学是男的？
<archl> liuzhoou: 还好。
<liuzhoou> archl: 嗯，主要编曲，没有人声，最近他比较迷 YangJiMa
<archl> liuzhoou: 自己弹？
 * archl 其实不懂音乐啊。
 * archl 不唱歌。
<liuzhoou> archl: 嗯
<archl> liuzhoou: 能感觉出某些声音不是有意为之。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为什么我的笔记本无法用U盘启动？各种U盘启动模式都试过了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448498 笔记本是索尼VGN-C21CH ZIP模式和HDD模式都试过了，就是不行 求大神指点！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wlgyyk — 2013-09-06 12:10
<archl> NaoTanRen imtxc alpha080 http://imgur.com/n0Rzlti
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ imgur: the simple image sharer
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • pidgin lwqq 看不到群里的聊天内容 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448499 ubuntu 13.10系统 单人聊信息都可以看的到。群聊天信息看不到一片白。用鼠标选的话能看到一点信息。这是怎么一回事。 统计信息: 发表于 由 shiky — 2013-09-06 12:18
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 有史以来第一次用 fsck 修复好了一个分区。。。。
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  12:30 
<archl> imtxc: 如果用过jfs，那是必须用的东西。。。
<rich1> v v
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 怎么共享自家目录到同组，同组可以任意操作 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448500 怎么共享自家目录到同组，同组可以任意操作。用a b是同一组的。用户b能在用户a目录中读写执行。怎么配置呢？我在网上看是同组默认就有这个功能。但是我测试将 a b设置为同组的，但是没有实现我上述的功能
<^k^> >> 。谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kanger — 2013-09-06 12:42
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: imtxc 买包儿有推荐的网站不？ 为毛这些户外店的型号都不全呢？
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 没了解呀...
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: kvm的网络安装, 是不是走的pxe?
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 这跟kvm没关系吧
<imtxc> gfrog: http://www.dianping.com/shop/2099746
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 庆丰包子铺(知春路店)电话,地址(图)-北京-大众点评网
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 哦... 对... 应该是virt的事情?
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 你要不想pxe，还可以用-kernel 和 -initrd 这俩参数指定启动内核， 用-append 指定kernel cli
<imtxc> gfrog: 这里包齐全～～
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 我就是想用pxe...
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃妹儿
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 去关了贵司的 dhcp 服务器
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 那就做pxeserver呗，弄个dnsmasq就好了
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 怎么我看步骤巨长.... http://practical-tech.blogspot.com/2011/10/how-to-configure-pxe-server-in-rhel-6.html
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ Yet another technology blog.: How to configure PXE Server in RHEL 6 ?
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 因为你搜错东西了
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 好吧, 那我继续去搜
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: http://blogging.dragon.org.uk/index.php/mini-howtos/howto-setup-a-pxe-server
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ t: HOWTO: setup a pxe server on Fedora with dnsmasq
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 现在, 公司已经有了一个pxe了, 我再弄一个dhcp + tftp, 别的机器怎么选择该用哪个dhcp服务器?
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 后半截，其实就是做个tftp server，然后在dnsmasq分地址的时候告诉guest用哪个tftp
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 擦，用libvirt那个virbr0啊，你扔办公网上是想跟IT去喝茶嘛？
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 你想装神马吧？
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 我的目的: 测试uefi系统pxe安装rhel7的sb正常与否
<NaoTanRen> sb = secure boot
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 那不就是找个rhel7的profile就行了？ ks还用改么？
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 一定要从pxe启动呀
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 乃知道公司那个cobbler启动之后可以按tab修改选项吧？
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 妈蛋，guest扔到办公网里，启动的时候按f12
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 里面有rhel7可以选?
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 我们这边有。。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 我试试看去...
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 不知道乃那边的网络。。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 最新的是 6u3
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 你插到电话线的口上去了？
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 怎么会....
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 还是说乃们那边只有那一个vlan？
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 弱爆了
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 多个vlan呀
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 测试vlan里也没有？
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 我试试看
<NaoTanRen> 没那么多口... gfrog: 哪个是测试vlan?
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 看你们那边的布线喽。 我这头2是电话 ，134是测试vlan
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 你们那边环境弱爆了，自己做个dnsmasq算了
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 恩, 不过还得找uefi的固件
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: http://imagebin.org/270023
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 恩, 刚去zhpeng那里看了
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 你们确实有... 我们确实没有...
<NaoTanRen> ....
<archl> NaoTanRen gfrog你们不在一个楼上？
<bluezd> NaoTanRen: 你也是帽帽的啊 ?
<archl> bluezd: 。。。
<bluezd> archl: 貌似不认识
<archl> bluezd: 你在我心中的形象又改变了。
<archl> bluezd: 萌！
<archl> lol
<bluezd> archl: ...
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: virt-manager 弄出来的机器, 怎么指定bios镜像呀... 没法修改呀
<archl> 买电池去淘宝。
<NaoTanRen> bluezd: 你们组有路由器吗?
<bluezd> NaoTanRen: 有啊，我旁边就有一个
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 不懂，太高级
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸壕
<imtxc> bluezd: 卖萌啊
<imtxc> bluezd: 这两天怎么有空了
<archl> 同性恋交友应用Blued 获数百万天使投资
<archl> 就差一个字
<archl> 2012年11月26日：blued团队负责人耿乐受到国务院总理李克强接见；
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 这是真的啊。
 * bluezd 求 OP
<bluezd> gfrog: 呱呱
<imtxc> //
<bluezd> imtxc: 是这两天心烦了
<archl> 013年5月：blued用户突破100万；
<imtxc> bluezd: 好吧
<archl> 。。。。
<imtxc> bluezd: http://www.ittime.com.cn/index.php?m=content&c=index&a=show&catid=28&id=4900
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ IT也疯狂：送你一张好人卡 - 锐评 - IT时代周刊--一本有独家见解的杂志！
<imtxc> bluezd: 你是个好人
<archl> 真的那么多。。
<archl> imtxc: 好人卡好人卡。
<imtxc> archl: 其实她们说的好人都是真的
 * bluezd 求送妹子
<imtxc> archl: 我帮很多女孩子找到过人生的目标啊
<imtxc> archl: 而且，我帮无数个女孩子找到过男朋友
<gfrog> bluezd: 妹纸木有，好人卡有一张，乃要不？
<imtxc> gfrog: 我还小
<archl> imtxc: 孩子
<bluezd> gfrog: 要那玩意儿有啥用 ?
<gfrog> imtxc: 跟乃有毛关系。
<archl> imtxc: 我帮不上别人找人生目标，
<imtxc> gfrog: 最近还不想谈恋爱
<imtxc> 其实……
<archl> imtxc: 其实，你已经有孩子了？
<archl> lol
<gfrog> imtxc: 其实乃爱上不撸好久了？
<imtxc> 女生说过最多的一句话应该是“你压我头发了”吧
<imtxc> 谁没听过这句话
<freeflying> archl, blued是啥
<archl> imtxc: 我。。。
<archl> freeflying: 我看错了，我搜 bluezd 的blog，以前看过，少输入了一个字。
<archl> 哈哈
<gfrog> imtxc: 在神马情况下乃才能压到妹纸的头发？
<bluezd> freeflying: 你没用过 ?
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总。
<archl> blued 是男同性恋的交流软件。
<gfrog> freeflying: 终于把devstack妥妥的弄好了，lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 然后给OS的第一个patch被reject，妈蛋。
<imtxc> gfrog: 你居然没听到过这句
<archl> freeflying: 我不喜欢同志这个词的意思变同性恋。
<bluezd> gfrog: 高级蛙
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸壕
<freeflying>            archl lol
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃说说吧。
<archl> imtxc: 压到头发？我其实最近才注意到中国女生大多是长发的。
<freeflying> gfrog, 我很快就装好了啊，没啥错误
 * archl 以前以为男女头发长度差不多。
<gfrog> archl: 国产女生脸大，需要用头发挡脸
<imtxc> gfrog: 额，反正我有过深入认识的女生都说过，难道是我技术问题？
 * archl 看来是无视了很多很多长头发的女。！
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃在vbox里啊，lxc各种挫折 T_T
<archl> lol
 * imtxc 其实压头发的意思是，该换姿势了吧
<gfrog> imtxc: 你脸太大，容易压到
<archl> 换姿势？
<freeflying> gfrog, 不过vbox的nat太脑残了
<archl> 睡在别人身上？
<imtxc> gfrog: 一般是胳膊压吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 干掉丫，只用丫的桥接。
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃胳膊太粗
<archl> 一拳打上 imtxc 的大脸
<archl> lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 桥接wlan0不方便
<gfrog> freeflying: 做个bridge弄nat呗
<gfrog> freeflying: 难道乃在host上还要做ovs？
<freeflying> gfrog, 笔记本上没法ovs了
<freeflying> 有啥在线划diagram的地方不
<gfrog> freeflying: google doc里不就能画
<archl> freeflying: 搜搜 online diagram
<bluezd> gfrog: 问你个事情，你周末平时都干啥啊 ? 骑行, 跑步 ?
<gfrog> bluezd: 目前是宅
<gfrog> bluezd: 不过这周末去青岛
<bluezd> gfrog: 旅游 ?
<gfrog> bluezd: 嗯哼
<bluezd> gfrog: 啧啧
<freeflying> archl, 就用google doc自带了的
<imtxc> 啧啧
<imtxc> gfrog: 去北大青鸟？
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃妹儿，青岛，不是青鸟，擦
 * imtxc 显示器渣
<imtxc> bluezd: 我周末有空哦
<imtxc> bluezd: 不约我么
<bluezd> imtxc: ......
<imtxc> bluezd: 我不会拒绝的，约吧
<bluezd> imtxc: 你要是妹子我就约你
<archl> bluezd: 。
<archl> bluezd: 你干脆变blued吧。不知道那个是不是广些 —— 纯开玩笑，别当真。
 * archl 抱抱 cherrot
<archl> freeflying: 哦。很久很久不用 google doc了。
<freeflying> archl, 天天用啊
<archl> freeflying: 我只在2007年用过一个学期，之后觉得麻烦，一直都是OOo/LibO了。。。
<archl> 牌子就是烂番茄
<NaoTanRen> happyaron: 蓉蓉.
<NaoTanRen> happyaron: 我想写一个联网之后才开启的服务, 在systemd里, 有啥好的办法没?
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: After=network.target named.service nfs-lock.service
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: refer to more /usr/lib/systemd/system/nfs-server.service
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 这个只是网络服务器来了而已吧
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: thx
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: network起来了就行了呗，要是网络配置失败，那你在你的service里再检查一次吧。。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 如果我在外面, 需要自己手动起wifi的怎么破...
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 擦，那就把service扔到NM的hook里去
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 这就跟systemd没关了。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 恩, 明白了... 放到我的起wifi脚本里... 犯二了
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: ...
 * adam8157 ThinkPad W540的屏幕好爽
<gfrog> adam8157: 换
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 怎么能手动给virt-manager生成的虚拟机手动修改一下命令行参数
<adam8157> gfrog: workstation啊, 太笨重了, 而且, 还没上市...
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 改xml
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 乃问错人了。
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 赞.
<gfrog> adam8157: 那乃就用到了，壕
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 恩, 应该问 adam?
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: momo
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: zhpeng啊
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 我对libvirt一无所知
<adam8157> gfrog: 我这里很多工程机, 次时代的啥的
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: zhpeng不会弄! 你能信?!
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 弄了半天, 已知报错!
<NaoTanRen> 一直
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 削他
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 你去... 我不敢呀
<adam8157> huntxu: 加利亚尼如果能把卡西忽悠过去就真真太厉害了
<bluezd> adam8157: 我要是卡西我就加盟巴萨
<NaoTanRen> 为什么不加入休斯顿火箭队?!
<adam8157> bluezd: 不行, 那名声就真臭了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线路由？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448502 有线宽带变无线 安装了无线路由，无线网卡。系统还需要设置IP之类么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaor — 2013-09-06 14:46
<bluezd> adam8157: 我血烦安切洛蒂
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 乃用libvirt启动个guest，把cli抄下来，自己加上参数再直接运行cli
 * adam8157 坚定的认为穆里尼奥是个坏人, 利用C罗, 利用阿丹, 抹黑卡西等等等等
<gfrog> NaoTanRen: 麻烦暴了
<adam8157> bluezd: 为毛
<gfrog> adam8157: momo 家乡话都急出来了
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: O_o
<bluezd> adam8157: 厄齐尔
<adam8157> gfrog: bluezd 说得
<adam8157> 卖272一定后悔啊!!!
<NaoTanRen> gf
<adam8157> bluezd: 不过和伊斯科位置重叠太厉害, 没办法
<bluezd> adam8157: 伊斯科是进攻型的，组织能力没有 厄齐尔 好，应该卖迪玛利亚
<adam8157> bluezd: 没买出去, 你以为他不想卖啊...
<adam8157> 没卖出去
<huntxu> adam8157: 胡說，卡西是我阿森納內定的
<adam8157> huntxu: ...也对, 明年就自由转会了, 教授最喜欢了
<adam8157> LOL
<adam8157> 罪过罪过
<huntxu> adam8157: 冬季要買蘇亞雷斯
<adam8157> huntxu: 这个靠谱
<adam8157> 苏牙能力也很靠谱
<huntxu> adam8157: 這下阿森納在歐冠小組賽沒感受到壓力了 =.=
<huntxu> adam8157: napoli看來又是一年醬油
<adam8157> huntxu: bluezd http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac811533
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 欧冠分组抽签AC娘表情 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
 * bluezd 个 BIANG 的安切洛蒂，C 罗明年回曼联
<adam8157> 多特和那不勒斯不好欺负啊
<huntxu> bluezd: 關安切洛蒂什麽事，又不是他做主
<adam8157> bluezd: 注意断词
<adam8157> BI ANG
<adam8157> bluezd: huntxu 谁让伊斯科是西班牙人呢. 这样国家队里面子好看很多
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕又在看欧洲杯啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 欧冠, 不是欧洲杯
<freeflying>  话说现在是欧洲杯还是欧冠啊
<freeflying> lol
<adam8157> freeflying: 你啥时候走?
<freeflying> adam8157, 周日
<adam8157> freeflying: 带点特产回来
<freeflying> adam8157,  苍老师？
<bluezd> 1080p
<freeflying>  adam8157 瞳老师？
<adam8157> bluezd: 太变态了, 那么多人
<freeflying> bluezd, 现在都 4k了，1080p你还好意思说啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 我半仓了, 高点出的 :)
<huntxu> adam8157: 眼不見為淨
<hubuntu> how can I change my nickname
<iMadper> hubuntu: /nick your_nick_here
<huntxu> adam8157: loadavg滿載時表示為多少？
<hubuntu> Anyone here?
<adam8157> huntxu: 1
<iMadper> hubuntu: ... sure
<huntxu> adam8157: 超過1就是超過cpu100%？
<adam8157> huntxu: 那个数字代表平均下来任务队列里有几个任务
<hubuntu> huntxu, how can I change my nickname
<adam8157> huntxu: 1就是一直有活干咯
<Pudge>  iMadper 你妈比，我法国朋友告诉我，找工作的时候千万别说自己读过博士
<huntxu> adam8157: 大于1就是有人在等哦
<adam8157> Pudge: 至理名言
<Pudge> 除非是微软这种大公司，不然直接pass。。
<huntxu> Pudge: why?
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 开启了3.11的A卡动态电源管理后果然凉快了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448504 平均温度降了4度左右，风扇再也不呼呼作响，妈妈再也不用担心我热了 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanjian9151 — 2013-09-06 15:05
<adam8157> huntxu: 是的
<Pudge> iMadper: 难怪简历一直石沉大海
<adam8157> huntxu: 不过我忘了是总的, 还是处以core数的了
<adam8157> 除以
<iMadper> Pudge: ........  赞!
<Pudge> huntxu: 他们说，凡是没能力培养博士的公司，就一个观念， 博士=大龄应届生+技术不如研究生+要的工资太高
<MeaCulpa_> Pudge: ....
<adam8157> roylez: ^^
<MeaCulpa_> 博士 = Paper Animal = Patent Animal = Asset Builder
<MeaCulpa_> Pudge: 美国模式显然中意博士...
<Pudge> MeaCulpa_: 美国确实这样，法国难。。
<MeaCulpa_> Pudge: 被收购的时候硕士还要赔钱，博士的patent就是收购实体
<MeaCulpa_> Pudge: 法国那是雇主怕你混日子吧...
<Pudge> MeaCulpa_: 美国啥合同？终身合同？
<Pudge> 还是干的不好随时fire掉
<LQYMGT> join #archlinux-cn
<LQYMGT> 卧槽……
<gfrog> adam8157: 看串行了。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 抢生意的来了，你能忍《？
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸壕乃肿么会山东话？
<adam8157> gfrog: 他大连话比你好
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
 * adam8157 大连是山东的飞地
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃能不能揭俺短。
<adam8157> gfrog: 能
<iMadper> Pudge: 我也在 archlinux....
 * gfrog 妈蛋，竟然少大个字。
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃能不能败揭俺短。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不能
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying 说完了，要求领导保密。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 啥说完了？
<iMadper> adam8157: 那个, 外国佬嘴里的 ehh 和ahh 有啥区别?
<gfrog> freeflying: 今儿天气不错。
<gfrog> iMadper: 取决含的东西的大小？
<iMadper> gfrog: 赞.
<adam8157> iMadper: 第一个相当于yw吧
<freeflying> iMadper, 下单没
<iMadper> freeflying: 没...
<iMadper> freeflying: 终于忍住购物的冲动了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 命令iwconfig ？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448505 命令iwconfig ，显示的无线网卡内容是什么意思？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaor — 2013-09-06 15:21
 * gfrog 都忍购物冲动忍了好久了。 cc iMadper 
 * adam8157 好久没购物了, 不想买东西
 * gfrog zonda、sandisk、SSD、osprey...
 * gfrog 年初计划里还有一大堆item没做。
<iMadper> adam8157: 你用uxa还是sna?
<iMadper> gfrog: acceleration method , 你用哪个?
<gfrog> iMadper: 不是只有kvm么
<adam8157> iMadper: 默认的, 不懂
<gfrog> iMadper: 少年，我们不用virt-mgr啊
<iMadper> gfrog: .... 叔.
<iMadper> gfrog: 我是问你的显卡加速... 你的新买的x230...
<iMadper> adam8157: 我用新的sna有问题... 我现在要换回去了... 真折腾...
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃妹儿。 说清楚好吧。
 * iMadper 重启换加速模式...
<gfrog> iMadper: 我没管，ubuntu默认的。
<freeflying> gfrog, http://item.jd.com/523674.html?utm_source=www.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_&utm_term=6cb3a9101454436f81e9214a606d85d2
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ ti: 【摩可纳咖啡】荷兰进口 Moccona摩可纳意式浓缩即溶咖啡200g【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<freeflying> 这货又便宜了，速速下手囤货
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，俺这种屌丝只喝可乐的。 lol
<poPthEziD> 可乐，好高端。
<poPthEziD> 我都喝白水的。
<freeflying> gfrog, 可乐真心不入燕京靠谱
<gfrog> freeflying: 那天跟土豪铛吃饭，喝了瓶燕京，竟然上头了。md，最近身体确实变差了。
<freeflying> gfrog, lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 另外我司工作时间不许喝酒的。只好灌可乐了。
<freeflying> gfrog, 这公司到了中国人管理，这些玩意都出来了
<gfrog> freeflying: 估计还是因为中国人太不靠谱
<iMadper> Pudge:  HOLY SH*T!  Starcraft 2 runs as fast as it does on windows with the new wine patchset!
<Pudge> iMadper: dota2是王道
<iMadper> Pudge: 刚才arch频道里有人喊这个
<Pudge> ..
<iMadper> Pudge: dota2能wine吗?
<Pudge> 我要学习python了，你妈是个公司就要会python
<Pudge> iMadper: 不用wine，native
<hata> linux下有什么生成tex文件的绘图软件
<iMadper> Pudge: python... 来ruby吧
<Pudge> iMadper: 没工作
<iMadper> Pudge: 法国, 不是流行 ocaml吗?
<Pudge> iMadper: 放眼望去，10个offer9个python，还有一个java
<cherrot> Pudge, dota2 有linux 客户端？
<hata> steam 里面不是有吗
<Pudge> iMadper: 那是大前年，前年全是perl，去年开始全python了
<freeflying> gfrog, 奥园都是平路？
<Pudge> cherrot: aptitude install steam
<gfrog> freeflying: 有两个小上坡/下坡，每个大概几十米
<cherrot> Pudge, 了解～
<freeflying> gfrog, 哦
<gfrog> freeflying: 爬升10-20米的样子
<Pudge> iMadper: 但这几个script我一个都不会。。读个博士，跟不上时代了
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃骑车比我好很多啊，我150的心率大概速度只能保持在25左右，再快心率就嗖嗖飚上去了。
<iMadper> Pudge: ocaml ... 不是script
<freeflying> gfrog, 我那也不行啊， avg上过不了30还
<Pudge> iMadper: 别跟我扯不会的
<iMadper> Pudge: perl俺会一点儿.
<iMadper> Pudge: python赞! 快去学吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 我全程心率170才能保持30+的匀速啊，叔儿
<Pudge> iMadper: ocaml不是通常处理syntaxe的么。
<freeflying> gfrog, 我估计我坚持不了那么久，明晚出去刷圈去
<iMadper> Pudge: 也可以...
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃在帝都了？
<iMadper> Pudge: llpp就是ocaml写的
<iMadper> freeflying: 我也膝盖疼了...
<Pudge> iMadper: 本来想学perl， 结果看到那些@$_我就头痛了，年纪大了，学不来
<freeflying> iMadper, 尼玛的ocamel, 几年前移植rpm系统到mips, 被这玩意搞死
<Pudge> iMadper: llpp是啥。。
<freeflying> gfrog, 明晚还在啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧
<Pudge> iMadper: pdf？
<freeflying> gfrog, 有一个骑车的培养对象了
<freeflying> gfrog, 你打算啥时候换轮子，你的R5倒是可以看啥时候试试去
<gfrog> freeflying: 哪里？
<iMadper> freeflying: ocaml跟移植关系很大?
<iMadper> Pudge: 是的
<gfrog> freeflying: 准备过阵子wiggle搞了。
<freeflying> gfrog, 你出手时知会我声，看一起高点啥
<freeflying> iMadper, 骑车吧
<freeflying> iMadper, 先把体重减下来然后跑步
<iMadper> freeflying: 乃这是逼我花钱呀...
<gfrog> iMadper: 训练车可以很便宜，lol
<freeflying> iMadper, 比如我的tcr6500
<iMadper> gfrog: 减肥效果怎么样?
<Pudge> iMadper: 不在于用骑车减肥，关键是花钱呢了心疼晚上睡不着减肥
<gfrog> iMadper: 减出软骨炎了嘛。
<iMadper> .... 5k.... 跟我说很便宜...
 * iMadper ignore 你们这些土豪...
<gfrog> iMadper: 肯定不到乃一个月工资
<freeflying> gfrog,  我的经历是骑车+合理饮食，三个月内减了15kg
 * iMadper 蹲在墙角默默哭泣... 穷人就是命苦呀...
<iMadper> Pudge: 赞!
<freeflying> iMadper, ^^
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，乃要控制住哦，马上就到贴秋膘的季节了。 lol
<palomino|working> .....
<freeflying> iMadper, 我当年是从 90多见到78
<gfrog> mohli: momo
<iMadper> freeflying: ... ... 拿不出这么多钱, 真的, 我才拿过一个半月的工资
<freeflying> 然后反弹到3个月钱的82, 现在又减到了77
<freeflying> iMadper, 你这是黑帽帽
<gfrog> freeflying: 我上次见乃是啥时候？ 乃一点也不胖啊。。。
<iMadper> freeflying: 没有呀!
<iMadper> freeflying: 我七月中入职的
<iMadper> freeflying: 一个半月的工资很少的... 而且, 还有别的开销呀
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<palomino|working> lol MeaCulpa
 * gfrog 矮油喂，帽帽还是Openstack的顶级赞助商呢。
<freeflying> gfrog, 上次是6月底，已经开跑了
 * gfrog 今年HK的OS summit不知道帽帽中国有没有人去。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我摸必定大把人去
<freeflying> gfrog, 反正乃是要去的了吧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 贵摸不掺合的东东比较少，lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃是搞cloud的，乃不去？
<freeflying> gfrog, 搞不好又在那里苦逼的出差
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<MeaCulpa> 云飞和云蛙
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我是hypervisor，还是猴总高端大气上档次
<iMadper> adam8157: intel 显卡驱动的bug, 报给哪儿比较合适?
<adam8157> iMadper: bugzilla.kernel.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Kernel Bug Tracker Main Page (@ kernel.org)
<iMadper> adam8157: ok
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃的x230有bug？
<alvin_rxg> 取旧帖 timeout
<iMadper> gfrog: 你的没有?
<gfrog> iMadper: 我发现用chrome的时候有些网页也容易花屏。
<iMadper> gfrog: kernel version?
<gfrog> iMadper: 不知道是x driver的问题还是硬件的。
<hongker> gfrog: 我也有同感
<gfrog> iMadper: 3.11
<iMadper> gfrog: 加速器的问题.
<iMadper> gfrog: 换成 uxa就行了
<iMadper> hongker: ^^
<gfrog> iMadper: 哈？
<freeflying> gfrog, 周六东方红上组织比赛
<gfrog> iMadper: how？
<hongker> gfrog: 特别是打开视频的时候，先花屏。。过一会才会显示视频
<gfrog> freeflying: 啊，解字石计时赛？
<iMadper> gfrog: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_Graphics#Choose_acceleration_method
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Intel Graphics - ArchWiki
 * gfrog 没带本儿今天，晚上直接去车站。
<gfrog> iMadper: noted
<freeflying> gfrog,  是啊，12km哦
<iMadper> gfrog: :-)
<gfrog> freeflying: 那个坡，我从茂陵开始爬，估计的90分钟 T_T
 * gfrog 现在解字石都各种无力了。
<freeflying> 多长的坡啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 一直都是坡
<freeflying> gfrog, 八高那段的坡才4km多点不是
<gfrog> freeflying: 八高？ 去哪的？
<gfrog> freeflying: 你说八高在居庸关前嘛？
<freeflying> 是啊
<freeflying> 那一路我只记得那个坡啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 解字石不在那条路上嘛，是从长陵进去。
<freeflying> gfrog, 哦，有机会去刷刷看
<freeflying> 估计我的120分钟了
<gfrog> freeflying: 绝对不至于。我爬的速度才7-10那样，再慢车子就倒了。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 上次去八大处就爬了一个多小时
<freeflying> gfrog, devstak用了开发确实方便啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，很容易调试
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过太紧凑了就缺乏灵活性，需要自己改动拓扑的话就麻烦大了。
<freeflying> gfrog, devstack这种就不谈啥拓扑了
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<imtxc> 离职的话保险什么的怎么转呢？
<imtxc> 去新的单位让交就可以了？
<IsoaSFlus> 有人玩wordpress吗
<cherrot> IsoaSFlus, ?
<IsoaSFlus> 请问有哪个地方适合交流wordpress的各种吗
<adam8157> imtxc: 不用你管的, 你注意中间别断缴就行了
<cherrot> IsoaSFlus, 这里不适合
<cherrot> IsoaSFlus, wordpress.org ?
<alvin_rxg> Title: WordPress › Blog Tool, Publishing Platform, and CMS (@ wordpress.org)
<cherrot> alvin_rxg, 这么快。。
<IsoaSFlus> cherrot: 好吧我直接问问题……就是，我的wp看不到已安装的主题，只能看到当前的主题……
<alvin_rxg> cherrot: 这么快？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • !!!关于PXE引导网络安装ubuntu-12.04.2-server-amd64的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448506 我用的是tftp32，iis，安装到这部出现了下面的问题 default文件配置 default auto label auto kernel vmlinuz append ks=http://192.168.11.3/ubuntu-12-04-64/ks.cfg preseed/url=http://192.168.11.3/ubuntu-12-04-64/preseed/ubuntu-server.seed vga=normal initrd=i
<^k^> >> nitrd.gz -- quiet ks.cfg文件配置 #============================================================================== #example: ks_template.cfg #kickst …
<cherrot> alvin_rxg, 你的机器人域名解析好快
<cherrot> IsoaSFlus, 去wordpress安装目录的 contents里面看一看在不在，文件权限是否正确
<imtxc> adam8157: 估计会断一个月。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> www.xxxx.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Hire Freelancers & Find Freelance Jobs Online - Freelancer.com (@ freelancer.com *FROM* xxxx.com)
<IsoaSFlus> cherrot: 文件权限怎样才算正确
<cherrot> www.pornhub.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: ..xxXXxx.. (@ pornhub.com)
<imtxc> adam8157: 公积金断了之前交的就再弄不出来了么
<iMadper> imtxc: 能弄出来
<imtxc> iMadper: 你的到底取出来没有
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过, 公积金贷款, 是按照你连续缴纳月数来算的
<cherrot> IsoaSFlus, 确保你的php程序有权限
<imtxc> iMadper: 有什么路子没有，我也想去出来
<iMadper> imtxc: 没路子
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 你没必要取
<cherrot> IsoaSFlus, 最简单的办法就是和其他php文件权限一致，用户组一致
<imtxc> iMadper: 你还要在北京买房子呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 不买
<imtxc> iMadper: 所以，我的能取出来就最完美了
<cherrot> imtxc, iMadper 公积金挺好的，养老保险才是赤裸裸剥削
<iMadper> cherrot: 屁
<imtxc> iMadper: 我连他们说的那个转正定级什么都弄不了
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的档案被弄回老家去了
<cherrot> iMadper, 屁屁
<imtxc> 那东西有必要么
<iMadper> cherrot: 假设, a有个老爸, 叫A, 病了, 快死了, 没钱做手术. 然后, a有20w公积金, 但是, 不让取. 懂?
<IsoaSFlus> cherrot: 可我觉得不是那个问题……因为，自带的主题权限不会有问题的吧……可我一换下来照样消失
<iMadper> cherrot: 那钱, 强制你来买房, 懂?
<imtxc> iMadper: 可以装修啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 可以修房子
<iMadper> cherrot: 你家人死绝了, 那钱也得用来支援房地产
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。 毒
<cherrot> iMadper, 这不是一个主题。。。
<imtxc> 档案的事怎么破
<cherrot> iMadper, 不能取的确坑爹 起码能取自己的部分才好
<iMadper> cherrot: 我就是告诉你, 这是政府剥削你的钱, 强制你支援房地产
 * alvin_rxg 论投资风险
<imtxc> cherrot: 自己的部分可以取啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 哪儿tmd有别人的部分? 都是自己的不分!
<cherrot> iMadper, 养老保险更是坑爹
<iMadper> 部分
<imtxc> cherrot: 那个转正定级什么的有用么
<iMadper> cherrot: 住房公积金, 全都是自己的部分. 没国家给你出的那部分. 懂?
<cherrot> iMadper, 公司和你一人一半   虽然如果没这一金你可能会加薪。。
<imtxc> 听说不能转正的话最后另退休金的级别不一样
<iMadper> cherrot: 公司给每个人多少的预算, 是确定的. 里面包括要给你交的税/公积金之类的.
 * alvin_rxg 别在这争论了，都一个一个干出个李嘉诚了再说
<cherrot> imtxc, 就是通道级别吧  和薪水有一定联系  一般半年升一级
<iMadper> cherrot: 这是公司的预算
<imtxc> cherrot: 不是不是
<iMadper> cherrot: 懂?
<cherrot> iMadper, 是啊  总之求你包养就对了
<imtxc> cherrot: 是退休金的等级，跟最后领养老保险有关
<cherrot> www.bbcchinese.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 新闻主页 - BBC中文网 (@ bbc.co.uk *FROM* bbcchinese.com)
<imtxc> iMadper: 你的档案在什么地方
<iMadper> imtxc: 中智
<imtxc> iMadper: 哦
<dfceaef> 问，电池充电是应该往什么极上加高电压？一直没想明白
<cherrot> iMadper, 中智是啥  中指？
<iMadper> cherrot: 然后你来告诉我, 住房公积金哪里豪?
<iMadper> 哪里好?
<iMadper> <cherrot> imtxc, iMadper 公积金挺好的      ||| 我就没看出好来
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<cherrot> iMadper, 妈蛋 我说的是比较养老保险而言
<cherrot> IsoaSFlus, 呀。。忘了你刚才文的啥了。。
<imtxc> 档案在老家的话，没办法转正定级么，谁知道这事儿
<cherrot> IsoaSFlus, 你能描述清楚些么， 包括你的wordpress是怎么部署的
<imtxc> 就是说现在我应该还是一个没有找到工作的应届毕业生
<cherrot> imtxc, 和档案无关啊  值机评定是公司自己的事情
 * gfrog 矮油喂，这是快到9/10月购物季了，妈蛋，难怪银行给信用卡提临额，各种电商发优惠券
<IsoaSFlus> cherrot: lnmp搭的环境
<cherrot> IsoaSFlus, nginx?
<IsoaSFlus> è´°
<IsoaSFlus> 嗯
<imtxc> cherrot: 谁说的
<imtxc> cherrot: 看来你比我知道的还少
<cherrot> IsoaSFlus, 估计文件属主不一致吧
<iMadper> cherrot: 太年轻.
<IsoaSFlus> owner？
<cherrot> imtxc, 我们者一大堆落不了户的，难道还没有职级了？
<cherrot> IsoaSFlus, 恩
<imtxc> cherrot: 落户不落户不要紧
<imtxc> cherrot: 跟户口没关系
<cherrot> imtxc, 档案是放在人才市场啊
<cherrot> imtxc, 为啥你的在家？
<imtxc> cherrot: 你在 tx 是高级职称，但是那个职称国家不承认
<IsoaSFlus> cherrot: owner貌似是root
<cherrot> imtxc, 我不懂这些玩意儿  太麻烦
<imtxc> cherrot: 因为我没有签三方协议
<cherrot> imtxc, 落不了户不都没法签三方
<imtxc> cherrot: 是么
<cherrot> IsoaSFlus, 其他wordpress 的php文件呢
<cherrot> imtxc, iMadper 是不是？
<imtxc> cherrot: 我得把我的档案弄出来也托管起来了
<cherrot> imtxc, 太复杂  理解不了
<iMadper> cherrot: 三方跟这啥关系? 我不知道...
<imtxc> cherrot: 我的档案是毕业后没有管，直接由学校弄回地方人事部门
<cherrot> imtxc, 国家职称评定有什么好处么
<IsoaSFlus> cherrot: 等等额，这vps好慢
<imtxc> cherrot: 退休金啊
<cherrot> imtxc, 哦  不懂
<imtxc> cherrot: 退休金的比例啊
 * cherrot 走人~
<IsoaSFlus> …不……不见了QAQ
 * adam8157 全币卡很丑, 但是还可以忍受
<imtxc> adam8157: 激活了？
<adam8157> imtxc: en
<imtxc> adam8157: 果然是不上相么，那个照片也太丑了
<adam8157> imtxc: 比介绍页面丑很多, 比网友照片稍微强一些
<imtxc> 擦，既然能PS出来效果图，为嘛不直接把那张图做卡面。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 我等着他们改进卡面或者加IC, 到时候交20块钱毁损补卡就好了
<imtxc> adam8157: 损毁补卡不要钱
<adam8157> imtxc: 要的
<adam8157> imtxc: 15块 "如果您选择挂号方式，需支付15元手续费，如果您选择快递方式，需支付15元手续费及20元的快递费。"
<imtxc> 好吧
<imtxc> 比挂失便宜多了
<danielfeng> 请教个问题，有啥办法解决bash彩色提示符错位问题？
<iMadper> danielfeng: 啥叫: 彩色提示符  啥叫: 错位?    有截图吗?
<adam8157> imtxc: 挂失会改变卡号
<imtxc> adam8157: 补卡不会么
<adam8157> imtxc: 不会
<imtxc> 这样啊
<imtxc> 挂失主要是银行要承担风险吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 补卡只会改变有效期和cvv
<alvin_rxg> 是不是挂失后，原来的卡还是能用的？
<alvin_rxg> 据说身份证就是这样的
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 原来的就不能用了
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 身份证跟卡不一样
<danielfeng> 比如16:51 root@daniel5 [~] 在很长的命令串按ctrl+a就会错位到[这里
<imtxc> 二代身份证挂失后是可以用的
<iMadper> imtxc: msg
<imtxc> iMadper: 哥有密集恐惧症！！！
<iMadper> im
<iMadper> imtxc: 我也有.
<imtxc> iMadper: 姥姥，那你还发
<iMadper> imtxc: 你可以发给别人
<imtxc> iMadper: 我看见那个图片就毛啊。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 我也是呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 太变态了
<imtxc> iMadper: 擦
<imtxc> iMadper: 汗毛全立起来了
<imtxc> 这个对密集恐惧症的人有秒杀效果的
<iMadper> imtxc: 完美秒杀! 文字都有这么强的震撼力!
<iMadper> imtxc: 换成图片....
<imtxc> iMadper: 图片有啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 以前有一个狗的照片
<iMadper> imtxc: 别发!
<imtxc> 我不敢发
<imtxc> 放心
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<iMadper> imtxc: 吓死爹了.... 我以为你是要 "图片有呀"
<imtxc> 那个图片，杀伤力是这文字的5 倍以上
<iMadper> imtxc: 然后: 就是这张
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的意思是存在这张图片
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦.
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_ivy_glamor&num=1
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ [Phoronix] Intel SNA & Glamor Acceleration On Ivy Bridge
<imtxc> iMadper:不看
<imtxc> 哦  这个啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 性能评测...
<iMadper> imtxc: 渣渣渣渣渣...
<imtxc> iMadper: google 蜱虫狗
<imtxc> g 蜱虫狗
<iMadper>  imtxc: 滚粗!
<^k^> imtxc: 蜱虫狗 【千万不能手贱看这篇日志！！！】莲蓬乳,空手指,琵琶蟾蜍,妹妹背着洋娃娃,巨人观, |蜱虫狗|,葡萄胎,深海恐惧症,豚鼠实验,米国内裤,恒河浮尸········. 来源： 张小屹的日志.
<palomino|working> ......
<imtxc> 擦，不会有人真敢看吧？
<imtxc> palomino|working: 乃太勇敢了
<iMadper> imtxc: 把文字给 palomino|working 看看吧
<imtxc>  http://img3.douban.com/view/group_topic/large/public/34369447-1.jpg palomino|working
<imtxc> iMadper: 你帮忙把这段话转成文本
<iMadper> palomino|working:
<palomino|working> 女孩成烧饼了.. imtxc
<imtxc> palomino|working: 。。。。。。。。。。
<imtxc> palomino|working: 好定力
<imtxc> palomino|working: 芝麻在坑里面啊。。。。
<palomino|working> 不。。
<imtxc> 别说了额。。。
<palomino|working> 不过总觉得像烧饼。。
<imtxc> 怪不得你不觉得恐怖
<palomino|working> 其实应该说草莓。。
<imtxc> 原来是你理解有误
<palomino|working> 草莓籽在坑里
<iMadper> imtxc: nnnd
<iMadper> imtxc: 我开了自动显示图片!
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫刚才发地址, 我就显示图片了
<alvin_rxg> google reader -> feedly -> pocket ... =.=!
<imtxc> 。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 你看到破马说的了吗
<iMadper> imtxc: 没, 说啥
<imtxc> iMadper: 他比喻了烧饼和草莓
<alvin_rxg> 密集怎么啦？
<iMadper> imtxc: 这两个我能接受
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: google 蜱虫狗
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/37689059/
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 【慎入！！！】今天看别人的相册。。。突然看到这...
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 然后回答，密集怎么了
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/32747723/
<alvin_rxg> 我看多了
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ （转）巨型黑头 手贱党慎入
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/32747723/
<imtxc> iMadper: 哥，停下吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 我不会点开的
<iMadper> nnnnd! 竟然说密集怎么了....
<imtxc> iMadper: 安卓上有个叫做“问医”的
<imtxc> iMadper: 科目挺齐全的，你下载一个吧
<alvin_rxg> 艹，连面对的勇气都没有么？！
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 是的. 没有
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 绝对没有啊！
<iMadper> imtxc: 干嘛的?
<imtxc> iMadper: 下载之后，你就不会放弃治疗哇
<imtxc> iMadper: 居然放这么毒的链接出来
<iMadper> imtxc: 你点开了?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我都没点开, 看见标题, 我就发过来了
<imtxc> iMadper: 悲剧了！
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么了?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我转给了 qq 上一人
<imtxc> iMadper: qq 居然自动显示了！！！
<iMadper> imtxc: 然后呢?
<imtxc> 擦！
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<iMadper> imtxc: 是啥呀?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我没点开, 不知道
<iMadper> imtxc: 你发的是哪个?
 * adam8157 paypal付款的时候可以让选哪张信用卡么
<imtxc> iMadper: 黑头那个
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 听说, 威力不大...
<imtxc> iMadper: 那哪个威力打
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道呀.
<gfrog> adam8157: 目测是可以的吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 其实吧, 那个芝麻, 已经超越我的极限了
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃不行？
<adam8157> gfrog: 那就好, 没付过
<alvin_rxg> 艹，我在 google reader 里边 star 了多少东西…
<gfrog> adam8157: 来给我付10k$试验下。
<imtxc> adam8157: 付我10$ 就好，我不收验证手续费
<iMadper> imtxc: 10刀, 都不够让你取出来的
<imtxc> iMadper: 我买 vps 啊，傻
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ....
<imtxc> 10刀能买俩月了
 * bluezd 某些人又要吵吵着买东西了 lol
<gfrog> bluezd: 他们跟乃一样都是土豪
<bluezd> gfrog: 你家不是嘛
<gfrog> bluezd: 我是穷屌
 * bluezd 无药可救的我啊
 * gfrog 中秋节给老爹老妈买神马月饼呢？
<imtxc> bluezd: 我是吵着要钱
<gfrog> bluezd: 没药了？ 那得电
 * bluezd 我已经放弃治疗了
 * imtxc 穷屌YY了一块心率表被某些人黑了好几天
<gfrog> imtxc: 松拓
<imtxc> gfrog: 不提这个了
<gfrog> bluezd: 何弃疗
<imtxc> 上次没下单就被鄙视成这样了
<bluezd> imtxc: 我可没说你，你承认啥啊 ?
<iMadper> bluezd: 早.
<imtxc> bluezd: 丫这完全泼妇的语气啊
<iMadper> bluezd: 我也想买好多东西.. 就是舍不得...
<imtxc> 上次那个表，本来就是介绍错误，没有带心率带
<bluezd> iMadper: 我也是啊
<iMadper> bluezd: rs2... ... 买不起怎么破...
<imtxc> iMadper: 硬买
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃从信用卡里面刷
<imtxc> iMadper: 要不我帮你刷，套点现玩。。。
<hongker> iMadper: 卖肾去吧。。孩纸。。
<iMadper> hongker: 捐精多好.
<hongker> 中国70%都不达标
<hongker> 还是卖肾来得快
<hongker> 有木有
<iMadper> hongker: 这么了解? 你都卖过?
<hongker> 没有。。
<hongker> 那段时间出iphone4的时候特别关注了下
 * gfrog 说起来，肾5s快来了呢。
<iMadper> hongker: 纸上得来终觉浅
 * gfrog 下一句是啥？ 一枝红杏出墙来？
<hongker> iMadper: 你要理论用于实践？
<hoxily|droid> test
<^k^> hoxily|droid:点点点.  17:42 
 * gfrog 选月饼真是个技术活儿
<imtxc> gfrog, 挨个尝
<gfrog> imtxc: 滚粗，网上买，哪有机会尝
<imtxc> gfrog, 买来尝，不好吃退货，好吃了链接发给我
<gfrog> imtxc: 我把这个重任交给你了。
<imtxc> gfrog, 放只苍蝇进去退货
<iMadper> gfrog: 下一句是: 轻舟已过万重山
<imtxc> 洛阳亲友如相问，一枝红杏出墙来
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • git annex 管理照片、音乐、视频等不适合 git 的大文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448508 如题，管理大文件特别方便（特别是如果妳的大文件分散在多计算机、多移动硬盘、多VPS或网盘 http://git-annex.branchable.com 统计信息: 发表于 由 millenniumdark — 2013-09-06 17:45
<imtxc> 轮台东门送君去， 一枝红杏出墙来
<nyfair> pophttp://www.acfun.tv/a/ac813404
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 游客违禁喂猴频被咬 男婴睾丸被猴子抓下吞食 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<nyfair> 大文件用git，有病
<gfrog> nyfair: 说的对!
<imtxc> nyfair: 说的对
<imtxc> iMadper: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/302091
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ VICTORINOX 维氏 瑞士军刀 0.6385 迷你冠军 138元包邮（163元，买2件满299-50）_亚马逊中国优惠_实用工具_什么值得买
<imtxc> iMadper: 买不
<onlylove> imtxc: 前几天还和我说你不是土豪
<imtxc> onlylove: 擦，你来晚了
<imtxc> onlylove: 翻 log 看看
<onlylove> imtxc: 发生了啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 自己翻
<onlylove> imtxc: 翻log太累
<imtxc> 其实今天有几张挺不错的图片
<alvin_rxg> 这东西买来，你们会用啥？…
<onlylove> imtxc: 而且log有延迟
<iMadper> imtxc: 买那玩意干嘛?
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 拧螺丝等
<imtxc> alv
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: iMadper 翘东西
<alvin_rxg> 拧螺丝不买螺丝刀有病啊
<iMadper> avin_rxg: 我觉得, 那东西没用
<onlylove> imtxc: 大概几点
<iMadper> avin_rxg: +1
<imtxc> onlylove: 下午 4点以后
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 专业螺丝刀他们买不起
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 几块钱的东西
<imtxc> iMadper: 随便剪一下线头什么的
<iMadper> onlylove: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.MqE3E8&id=22470328017    几百快, 还是买得起的
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 官网全新iFixit 54 Bit Driver Kit 54合1专业螺丝刀 维修工具-淘宝网
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 毛线几块钱，你去看下台湾宝工
<alvin_rxg> 这东西也就外出的时候用一下
<onlylove> iMadper: 果然土豪，我也就看看那东西
<iMadper> onlylove: 宝工而已, 比这个还便宜
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 普通的一字十字内六，还要啥很好的螺丝刀啊？…随便一个都能应付了
<imtxc> 螺丝刀 PB 的应该不错吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 只不过, 几十块的都够用呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 我也就买下宝工了，你那个我反正看都不看
<iMadper> onlylove: 是呀, 那何来买不起这一说
<onlylove> imtxc: log就到上午9点
<iMadper> onlylove: 又不买纯金的...
<imtxc> onlylove: 一把100 的算贵的了
<onlylove> iMadper: 纯金的还真不适合当螺丝刀
<iMadper> onlylove: 我知道呀
<imtxc> 硬度差不多就行了
<iMadper> 硬度不够
<iMadper> imtxc: 推荐你 ifixit
<imtxc> iMadper: 我有从 51nb 买的那一套
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道51nb
<imtxc> iMadper: 还不错，就是一个头忘了上磁
<imtxc> iMadper: 你才加入 tp 党，不知道正常
<gfrog> onlylove: 宝工的做工真心一般般，钢口的话，还好吧。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 我才不是tp党
<iMadper> imtxc: 不喜欢tp
<iMadper> 工口的更濠
<onlylove> gfrog：便宜
 * imtxc 没一套顺手的螺丝刀，怎么当一个好人！！！
<gfrog> onlylove: 工具不是图便宜就行的。 lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 和你说了log就到9点，下午的没见
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> onlylove: 真要看？
<onlylove> gfrog：能力范围之内
<onlylove> gfrog：比方说，我买不起mpb，我可以考虑便宜点的tp
<iMadper> imtxc: 看啥?
<imtxc> onlylove: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/32747723/
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ （转）巨型黑头 手贱党慎入
<gfrog> onlylove: 他俩本来就不是一种东西
<onlylove> gfrog:都是电脑，intel芯
<imtxc> iMadper: 随身一把小刀子还是有用的把
<imtxc> iMadper: 拆快递
<iMadper> imtxc: 对, 快递
<onlylove> imtxc: 我看过标题以后没想法了
 * gfrog 摸过博世的钳子之后就再也不想看宝工的玩意了。据说博世这种货色很多人还看不上眼儿。
<iMadper> imtxc: 有些丧心病狂的卖家, 包的很严实
<gfrog> iMadper: 拆快递还用刀？ 我用油笔芯拆的很欢乐。
<imtxc> iMadper: 是啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 或者机箱pci槽的挡板。
<onlylove> gfrog:原来路过魔都，见过一把德国造，巴掌大的钳子，2000多软妹币
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/292351  这个就够了
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ EDC利器：Gerber 戈博 22-41770 Artifact Pocket Keychain Tool 多功能钥匙扣工具 $6.98_Amazon优惠_实用工具_什么值得买
<iMadper> imtxc: 实用
 * adam8157 撕开
<iMadper> imtxc: 轻便
<imtxc> gfrog, 在讨论 http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/302091 这玩意的必要性，你有什么意见
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ VICTORINOX 维氏 瑞士军刀 0.6385 迷你冠军 138元包邮（163元，买2件满299-50）_亚马逊中国优惠_实用工具_什么值得买
<imtxc> iMadper: 其实我就缺钥匙扣
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 我就 缺德而已
<gfrog> imtxc: 小心在火车站给你扣了。
<imtxc> iMadper: 原来的一个断了，现在装口袋，我的手机在同一个口袋受虐
<iMadper> gfrog: 火车站不会, 飞机一定会!!!
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/292351   就这个, 非常赞!
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ EDC利器：Gerber 戈博 22-41770 Artifact Pocket Keychain Tool 多功能钥匙扣工具 $6.98_Amazon优惠_实用工具_什么值得买
 * gfrog 有个Topgear的组合工具，最有用的功能是瓶起子 @_@
<hongker> iMadper: 火车站现在也会检查。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个小的不错
<iMadper> hongker: 我上次高铁回来都没事... 然后飞机过去, 人家就给扔了
<iMadper> imtxc: 便宜, 实用
<imtxc> iMadper: 也不便宜，不特价的话 10刀
<imtxc> 只能凑单
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
 * gfrog 粗发。赶奔火车站。
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006M9NIDO/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=joyo0102-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B006M9NIDO&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Gerber 30-000469 Dime Mirco Tool, Black - Amazon.com
<hongker> 10刀还是挺便宜的
<hongker> imtxc: 上次我去下载的一个zendstudio，要１４９刀。。
<onlylove> 一个个的讨论价钱都用刀讨论了，这些还用软妹币的怎么活
<imtxc> iMadper: 这货也上不了火车吧
<hongker> 外国的一些软件真心贵
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> iM
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 不过刚才那个刻意
<imtxc> iMadper: 你还是帮忙推荐钥匙扣比较实用
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<iMadper> imtxc: 刚才哪个10刀的挺好
<iMadper> imtxc: 我都想买
<imtxc> iMadper: 小刀？
<iMadper> imtxc: 你一年几次火车呀才?
<iMadper> imtxc: 对
<imtxc> iMadper: 找找钥匙扣
<imtxc> iMadper: 有好的了一起买了
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.qianzhan.com/indynews/detail/136/130906-8a6632af.html
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 取款机里竟然取出冥币 警方断定不法分子所为_前瞻资讯 - 前瞻网
<imtxc> ……
<imtxc> 这事儿，应该跟银行没关系吧
<hongker> 我想问从北京发快递到成都要多少天。。
<iMadper> hongker: 啥快递?
<iMadper> hongker: 圆通的话, 一个月吧?
<iMadper> lol~
<imtxc> 看发什么了
<imtxc> 手机的话得看快递员什么时候玩腻了
<hongker> 韵达
<hongker> 发的红米
<hongker> 我等得花儿都谢了
<onlylove> 韵达……
<onlylove> 你可以多等几次花开花谢
<onlylove> 韵达这快递完全看运气的
<onlylove> 吃饭去
<Administrator_> hello
<^k^> Administrator_:点点点.  18:34 
<Administrator_> how do I change my  nickname?
<liuzhoou> 下班了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求大神解决啊，这什么情况啊？apt-get update的错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448510 错误 http://extras.ubuntu.com quantal Release.gpg 无法发起与 extras.ubuntu.com:80 (fe80::a2b3:ccff:fee0:d988) 的连接 - connect (22: 无效的参数) [IP: fe80::a2b3:ccff:fee0:d988 80] 忽略 http://extras.ubuntu.com quantal Release 错误 http://extras.ubuntu.com
<^k^> >> quantal/main i386 Packages 无法发起与 extras.ubuntu.com:80 (fe80::a2b3:ccff:fee0:d988) 的连接 - connect (22: 无效的参数) [IP: fe80::a2b3: …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线路由器以AP模式上网，用什么命令拨号上网？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448511 有线宽带转无线网络 硬件： 连接好无线路由器，无线网卡。 用什么命令拨号上网？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaor — 2013-09-06 20:07
<circ-user-kH1D8> Optimus support comes to the NVIDIA Linux driver
<circ-user-kH1D8> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Optimus-support-comes-to-the-NVIDIA-Linux-driver-1838415.html
<^k^> circ-user-kH1D8 ⇪ t: Optimus support comes to the NVIDIA Linux driver - The H Open: News and Features
<pigman> hi
<^k^> pigman:点点点.  20:11 
<pigman> finally
<pigman> nvidia support linux
<pigman> 看来linus中指竖的还有些做用
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 有人用汇编语言吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448512 最近在研究汇编和机器码。欢乐啊。哈哈 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu777 — 2013-09-06 20:16
<Administrator_> 有人吗
<^k^> Administrator_:点点点.  20:27 
<Administrator_> ^k^, 什么意思
<^k^> Administrator_, 不明身份的人，也许我不明白你的意思。  20:28 
<Administrator_> 。。。
<baengz> 你两不在一个频道
<hongker> 你们保存文档一般是用的什么格式
<hongker> txt还是odt还是pdf..
<alvin_rxg> hongker: 文档？ raw text ？
<alvin_rxg> vim 一般就 raw text 了
<hongker> alvin_rxg: vim敲代码才用的吧。。
<hongker> alvin_rxg: 我说的是平时写点什么文章什么的
<alvin_rxg> hongker: 不需要排版什么的话，也可以是 raw text 呀…
<alvin_rxg> hongker: 不然就似乎 libreoffice 使用的那几种格式了
<hongker> alvin_rxg: libreoffice里的字体看着不舒服
<alvin_rxg> 不能换？
<hongker> 应该可以换，不过我都很少用它
<cherrot> imtxc_away, .
<KDr2> org-mode, rst, latex
<Administrator_> !list
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 能连上CMCC，但是弹不出登陆页怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448514 办了cmcc的wifi套餐，在windows下一切正常，但是ubuntu下虽然可以连接cmcc，满格信号，但是无论用火狐还是谷歌浏览器打开任意网站都无法转跳到登录页，如果直接输入登陆页网址，则会提示“AC信息不可用，请
<^k^> >> 重新登录”，该怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhengduoutan — 2013-09-06 20:45
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 用什么命令查看无线网卡，安装了驱动程序及驱动程序能够使用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448516 ubuntu 12.04 LTS 1.用什么命令查看，是否安装了驱动程序？ 2.用什么命令查看，驱动程序能够使用？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaor — 2013-09-06 20:58
<iMadper> Pudge: 心情不好呀, 怎么破
<Pudge> iMadper: 我也心情不好，出去逛逛
<iMadper> Pudge: 大晚上的, 我又在郊区, 外面有啥可逛的
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。小吃一条街，好好宵夜，喝杯冰啤酒，来串烤腰子
<Pudge> 我艹，神仙一般的生活啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 北京没夜生活的
<iMadper> Pudge: 你说的是武汉
<iMadper> Pudge: 或者广州
<Pudge> iMadper: 扯淡，哥在北京住过好久好么
<hongker> 成都也多。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 北京夜生活真的很少的
<hongker> 小吃几条街。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 尤其是大通线
<Pudge> iMadper: 北京的羊肉串都不是论串卖的
<Pudge> iMadper: 都是论把
<hongker> 目测假羊肉。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 你要找人家买5串，人家直接给你白眼，
<iMadper> Pudge: 北京的羊肉串你也敢吃?
<Pudge> iMadper: 我小学5年纪的时候不知道，被鄙视了
<Pudge> iMadper: 有啥不敢的，只要好吃
<iMadper> Pudge: .... ...
<Pudge> iMadper: 我都吃了好多了，
<iMadper> Pudge: 所以你后来决定去读博了
<Pudge> iMadper: 我前年还是大前年，忘了，跟朋友去程度玩
<Pudge> iMadper: 不对，是重庆
<Pudge> iMadper: 到处问哪家火锅店用的地沟油，不然不吃，做不出来那好吃的味
<hongker> Pudge: 那不能叫地沟油。。
<cherrot> iMadper, 我们去过夜生活吧
<iMadper> Pudge: .......
<iMadper> cherrot: 那你来找我?
<hongker> 应该说是重复利用更合适。。
<cherrot> iMadper, 你来找我吧 我在加班呢
<iMadper> cherrot: 下了班来找我?
<iMadper> cherrot: 还tm加班?!
<iMadper> cherrot: 都tm几点了?
<iMadper> cherrot: 十点了都!
<cherrot> iMadper, 一把辛酸泪
<iMadper> cherrot: 还tm上班呢?!
<iMadper> cherrot: 一看你丫就是磨洋工的!
<iMadper> cherrot: 都要加班赶工了, 还来irc
<iMadper> cherrot: 估计, 别人都不用加班, 就你加班
<cherrot> iMadper, 想你了
<iMadper> cherrot: ... 我擦....
<cherrot> iMadper, 妈蛋 要不你过来瞅瞅？
<iMadper> cherrot: 哥, 正常点
<iMadper> cherrot: 你们这一整个公司磨洋工, 有意思吗?
<cherrot> iMadper, 妈蛋 要不你来试试？
<iMadper> cherrot: 你们做前台的, 我不会
<Pudge> iMadper: 只要好吃，管他是什么，都吃了几十年了，无所谓
<cherrot> iMadper, 你是坐台的
<iMadper> cherrot: 噗, 前端...
<cherrot> iMadper, 目前不搞前边了
<Pudge> iMadper: 而且国内那种环境你也避免不了，除非你就不出门
<Pudge> iMadper: 所以，放开了吃吧
<iMadper> Pudge: 你要不吃那些东西, 你智商能高不少呢
<cherrot> iMadper, 回来入职后就搞后边了
<iMadper> cherrot: ... ...
 * iMadper 不跟你们扯淡, 去看小说去
<iMadper> Pudge: 乃回国发展不?
<Pudge> iMadper: 必须回国啊，
<iMadper> Pudge: 啥时候回来?
<Pudge> iMadper: 错，我就是离开这几年，没吃到，所以智商下降
<iMadper> Pudge: 找你吃饭去.
<Pudge> iMadper: 年底吧，
<Pudge> iMadper: 我在武汉啊，你过来？
<Pudge> iMadper: 我应该先在北京住一段
<iMadper> Pudge: 嘿! nnnd, 我跟你说, 把你家的油倒你鞋里, 然后再倒锅里, 就行了
<Pudge> iMadper: 我爹在北京工作，可以来找你玩
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 豪!
<iMadper> Pudge: 好!
<iMadper> Pudge: 我也打算赞点儿钱四处弯弯曲
<iMadper> 玩玩去
<iMadper> .... 渣渣输入法....
<Pudge> iMadper: 来我这里啊，我给你开邀请函啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 机票我都出不起呀
<Pudge> iMadper: 飞机票自己出，
<iMadper> Pudge: 我去查查去
<Pudge> iMadper: 我艹，找个冷门点的时间，3,4月，机票来回就400欧
<Pudge> iMadper: rmb也就3200
<iMadper> Pudge: 400软妹我才考虑
<iMadper> Pudge: 400欧... nnnd
<Pudge> iMadper: 来这里，哥保证带你高端奢华廉价全欧游
<iMadper> Pudge: 我擦, 心动!
<iMadper> Pudge: 问题是没钱呀
<Pudge> iMadper: 法国境内哥开车带你，油费都不用你掏
<iMadper> Pudge: 我的钱, 最远就是俄罗斯/斯里兰卡, 就去得起这两个地方呀
<iMadper> Pudge: 这是我之前的打算
<Pudge> iMadper: 出了法国坐廉价航空，巴黎到罗马到巴塞罗那机票就12欧
<iMadper> Pudge: 我擦!! 这么便宜...
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ... 羡慕!
<iMadper> Pudge: 乃今年就是最后一年了?
<Pudge> iMadper: 也不止，算上税，大概30欧一个人吧
<Pudge> iMadper: 对的
<iMadper> Pudge: 那也便宜呀....
<Pudge> iMadper: 以后就水不准了
<iMadper> Pudge: .... ....
<Pudge> 说不准了
<iMadper> Pudge: 考虑下...
<Pudge> iMadper: 成本你自己算，自己玩绝壁比中介便宜多了
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 碰到说『考虑下』的人，一般就是不会考虑的。
<Pudge> iMadper: 那种抱团的，完全是干场子，1天逛遍巴黎+罗马+法兰克福，晚上在瑞士睡觉，你觉得靠谱么
 * alvin_rxg 碰到好多人都说想要干嘛干嘛，就他妈没一个人拿出点实际行动去实现的
<Mayaer> 哈喽哈喽～～
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: 你也不可能让那些人找个小地方，点一杯咖啡，聊一下午的天啊……
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 今年去, 只能我一个人去, 也是个问题
<NaoTanRen> alvin_rxg: 我, 我是真的有在考虑.
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 恩, 我从不跟团
<NaoTanRen> alvin_rxg: 旅行婊见过没?
<alvin_rxg> 婊？
<NaoTanRen> alvin_rxg: 不认识这个字?
<alvin_rxg> 说来听听
<NaoTanRen> alvin_rxg: 等我给你找
<alvin_rxg> NaoTanRen: 找钱？ :D
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<alvin_rxg> 再写个三分之一页就算完事了………………
<NaoTanRen> alvin_rxg: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/98c78d59jw1e7wlebk18aj20c04aotvc.jpg
<alvin_rxg> 快，昨天谁说要给我50块钱的来着
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/cAfMP
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ image/png
<NaoTanRen> alvin_rxg: 看完你就知道了
<Pudge> iMadper: 你自己算一下成本吧，
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 就一个人啊，你要多少人？
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 其实搞个ocr也可以
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: ocr? 自行车?
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 是啊
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 丧心病狂了... 太贵了...
<alvin_rxg> NaoTanRen: 看过
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 主要是来回机票，吃饭一餐大概15欧左右，想省点就吃三明治或者KFC，6欧一个menu
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 你看我名字就知道了...
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 我还没成功呢
<alvin_rxg> optical character recognize..
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 命令 iwlist wlan0 scan？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448517 USB无线网卡，插在电脑的USB接口。 输入命令：sudo iwlist wlan0 scan。显示如图。 它是否说明，无线网卡驱动已安装，且可以使用。对不对？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaor — 2013-09-06 21:51
<alvin_rxg> 好像拼错了
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 然后是旅馆，3星大概50欧左右一夜双人间
<Administrator_> 什么
<alvin_rxg> 2块钱一堆面包
<freeflying>  NaoTanRen ocr很便宜的
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 我觉得吧... 其实不便宜...
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 你要是能住青年旅馆那随便你，12欧一夜就能搞定
<NaoTanRen> s/其实/其实一定/
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 就一个人啊，2人我邀请不了，房子不够大
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: lol~
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 算上我平均每人30平米才能开邀请函
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 还有这变态的规定...
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 我邀请你回国吧
<freeflying> Pudge, 欧洲申根不要啥邀请
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 房子够大
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 乃果然富二代壕
<Pudge> freeflying: 没邀请函你就等着提交无数的材料吧
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 一个人30平米, 我要请他一个人, 还不行?
<freeflying> Pudge, 有吗？ 我咋觉得还好呢
<Pudge> freeflying: 拿着邀请函带着你的护照，2周签证就下来了
<NaoTanRen> sigh...
<freeflying> Pudge, 我连去英国就填了个表，交个公司的在职证明，1周就下来了
 * NaoTanRen 穷鬼的心, 你们谁懂...
<Pudge> 英国。。
<Pudge> 那申根个鸡巴
<freeflying> Pudge, 貌似最贱的是去西班牙
<freeflying> 简单
<Pudge> 西班牙什么都不要
<freeflying> 德国也比较容易
<Pudge> 德国机场严格，什么都别想带
<freeflying> 法国好像跟我要过邀请函
<freeflying> 最意外的是去丹麦，尼玛人都说的一口流利的英语
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 来吧，带你去迪士尼，哥有半价票
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 朋友的 Nvidia nFroce 6100 要装 ubuntu 12.04.3，各位有什么建议吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448519 朋友的台式机的显卡是 Nvidia nfroce 6100，cpu 是 1G 的双核 4300+ 各位有什么建议？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2013-09-06 21:56
<Pudge> freeflying: 你去看了那个美人鱼了么
<Pudge> freeflying: 是不是叼炸天
<freeflying> Pudge, 我晚上去看的，没人 lol
<Mayaer> 有没有撸一发
<freeflying> Pudge, 乃的迪斯尼票能在别的地方用不
<Pudge> freeflying: 。。不知道
<Pudge> freeflying: 不能吧，价格都不同，香港的多少钱
<freeflying> 下个月去东京迪斯尼
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 迪斯尼推荐你去佛州的那个
<freeflying> 全球最大的
<Guest11539> what are you talking about?
<Guest11539> 我掉线了？
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: ....
<Mayaer> 木
<alvin_rxg> 林
<alvin_rxg> 森
<Mayaer> archl: 哈喽～
<archl> Mayaer: 哈里
<Administrator_> 能看到我说话吗
<archl> Mayaer: 小姑娘你不陪朋友来这里干什么
<hongker> Administrator_: 看不到。。＝。＝
<Mayaer> archl: 陪什么朋友
<Mayaer> Administrator_: 你猜~
<Administrator_> 好吧 还能看到么
<archl> Mayaer: 大学是住校啊。
<Mayaer> archl: 是呀
 * archl 还没住校过。
<archl> lol
<archl> 或者是没有轻松地住校
<hongker> 住校很多年的路过。。。
<Mayaer> 好吧～
<Mayaer> 我们宿舍就俩人
<Administrator_> 我掉线了？
<Mayaer> 她去准备迎新生了，今晚不回来睡了
<Administrator_> 我咋光掉线啊？
<Amugo> 住校分轻松和沉重么？
<hongker> 初三一年。。高中三年。。现在大学又是第三年。。住校快７年了。。
<Administrator_> 怎么回事
<archl> Mayaer: 。哇，你不说，她不说，有多少人都可以啊
<Mayaer> archl: 啥？。。。
<archl> Mayaer: 招人玩
<Mayaer> archl: 晚上找男人回来么。。
<archl> Mayaer: 男女随意你啊。
<Mayaer> archl: 哈哈  宿管阿姨不同意啊
<Yyyyu> 进错频道了？
<Mayaer> Yyyyu: 哈哈
<Yyyyu> 这里是情感夜话？
<Mayaer> Yyyyu: 嗯嗯
<archl> Mayaer: 你们必须编号才能入内么？
<Mayaer> archl: 男生不能进女生宿舍
<Yyyyu> 耶 终于找到组织了！！！
<archl> Mayaer: 化妆啊
<Mayaer> 最近还装了刷卡机，，，
<Mayaer> archl: 你想多了。。。
<Mayaer> Yyyyu: 哈哈 天王盖地虎
<freeflying> Mayaer, 还真有女孩？
<Yyyyu> 低头思故乡
<Yyyyu> 不是女孩 是女汉子
<freeflying> lol
<Mayaer> freeflying: 我都来几年来你不会不认识我吧。。。
<freeflying> Mayaer, 真心不认识
<Mayaer> freeflying: 哈哈
<archl> freeflying: 。。。这里女孩子我都知道哈哈
<alvin_rxg> 猫不在，不然可以让猫来调教一下 Mayaer
<archl> alvin_rxg: 你也可以呃
<freeflying> archl, 哦，那些是的呢
<archl> alvin_rxg: 蚊子
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 猫叔啊？
<alvin_rxg> archl: 我得先看照片验货
<archl> alvin_rxg: 啥？
<alvin_rxg> 啥？
<archl> alvin_rxg: 什么看照片验货？
<alvin_rxg> archl: 当然是看看 Mayaer 的照片啊
<archl> freeflying: 呃，感觉你前几年不存在
<archl> alvin_rxg: 问 Mayaer 要呗。
<alvin_rxg> cc Mayaer
<Yayi> 请教下大家，我PIDGIN是上线的，但是gnome-shell那里还是“离线”
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 亚历山大啊
<freeflying> archl, 确实，前几年比较忙
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 长得丑就不吓人了～
<freeflying> archl, 好多人都不认识了
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 没事，就亚里这一次的山大，以后我帮你挡着
<archl> freeflying: 嗯嗯，来了走了很多很多
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 哈哈
<freeflying> archl, 就我还坚守阵地
<archl> 压力山大没关系我是亚历山大。征服世界不是问题
<zodiac1111> 小鸡炖蘑菇啦
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 快上照片，验过货了以后你就跟我吃香的喝辣的偶尔喝点西北风
<archl> freeflying: 看看 n 年前的。
<Mayaer> 哇
<archl> alvin_rxg: 。。。蘑菇
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 真的呀！！
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 那是。等我回来，你就跟我混吧。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 关键是要是验了没看上那其实很囧。。
 * archl 想像 Mayaer 揉 alvin_rxg 的脸
<archl> lol
 * alvin_rxg 想象 alvin_rxg 捏 Mayaer 的脸
<Mayaer> 岂不是很囧
<Mayaer> 打错。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, http://www.triacebike.com/upload/2013-08-31/a0f17a9d-60da-4a6e-bc46-83765f76b0a1.jpg
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 木事，都说了好歹还会帮你党别人的
<alvin_rxg> *挡
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 咋山地也上锁了
<Mayaer> archl: 我当初给你的哪张？
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 全裸的
<freeflying> Mayaer, 不如秀出来
<archl> Mayaer: 呃。笑的啊。
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 我自己都没有！！
 * Mayaer 好吧 我找找
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 快，赶紧开skype，咱直接视频一下
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<Mayaer> 几年不用啦，估计帐号跟密码都忘了
<archl> Mayaer alvin_rxg  https://talky.io
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ Talky
<archl> Mayaer alvin_rxg  https://talky.io/mayaxalvin
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ Talky
<archl> 进那个房间啦，开小房间啦。
<alvin_rxg> 为什么是叉？
<archl> alvin_rxg: 那么是 n么。
<archl> alvin_rxg:  x 的意思就是看不见~
<archl> alvin_rxg: 装载失败
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 你这个nick也戴帽子了？
<archl> onlylove: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> 当然应该是 ❤ 什么的
<archl> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 网址里有多少种符号可用？
<archl> alvin_rxg Mayaer  别害羞 https://talky.io/maya%E2%9D%A4alvin
<archl> lol
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ Talky
<Mayaer> 好吧～  我进了～
<alvin_rxg> 好复杂的样子
<Mayaer> 俺看不到乃们啊
<archl> alvin_rxg Mayaer  必须最新的firefox或者稍老的 chrome
<Mayaer> 就看到两个黑黑的。。。
<onlylove> 最新的ff是多少，23？
<alvin_rxg> 上网本卡死了
<archl> 嗯。
<freeflying> archl, 看不到人呢
<archl> 怪了啊。
<onlylove> 这是个啥？
<Mayaer> 俺就能看见俺自己。。。
<archl> Mayaer: 你是哪个频道？
<Mayaer> https://talky.io/mayaxalvin
<^k^> Mayaer ... ⇪ Talky
<Mayaer> 我在这个哇
<onlylove> 传说中的webrtc?
<archl> 呃。这次怎么不能用了。
<Mayaer> 困死了。。你们再不来俺就走了～
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<alvin_rxg> archl: 兄弟，大家都靠你啦
<archl> alvin_rxg: lol
<onlylove> https://talky.io/maya%E2%9D%A4alvin
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ Talky
<icesword> wtf
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.04、13.04安装问题，貌似是ACPI的事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448521 如题，笔记本是联想G430A，T5800，CB-01主板 原来安装9.10、10.04都没有任何问题，然后有一段时间没用ubuntu，最近准备装ubuntu13.04，但是安装时卡屏，使用acpi=off之后可以正常安装，但是 重点来了！！！ 但是，进入系统之
<^k^> >> 后，先是网卡工作不正常，一会好用一会不好用（Intel 5100）；然后是Fn键，无论使用Fn+左右调音量、Fn+上下调亮度 …
<archl> alvin_rxg 好像出问题了。。。
<onlylove> archl: 不会玩啊
<archl> Mayaer freeflying  alvin_rxg  onlylove 今天好像出问题了。。。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 咋整的？赶紧修好了。不然 Mayaer 要消失了
<Mayaer> 嗯嗯
<freeflying> archl, Mayaer 这个跟hangout比如何
<archl> alvin_rxg: 我没学会造这网站。
<icesword> hello
<Mayaer> 快断网了
<Mayaer> 我试试了。。
<archl> freeflying: 没用过 hangout，怎么比？
<^k^> icesword:点点点.  22:39 
<icesword> 你们谁给班图手机捐款了
<freeflying> icesword, 我们都捐了，你捐了没
<onlylove> 自己每月给移动捐款……
<icesword> 应该说集资
<Mayaer> 还是hangouts吧。。
<icesword> 你们交了多少
<Mayaer> 昨晚插件好像没装好。。。
<archl> https://tawk.com/ubun
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: tawk.com
<alvin_rxg> hangouts 是什么？
<archl> lol 用另一家试试。
<alvin_rxg> based on gtalk ?
<onlylove> archl: 你在搞啥
<Mayaer> G+的视频群聊啊
<archl> alvin_rxg onlylove  freeflying  Mayaer 试试？
<icesword> 有人要成人网站的密我啊
<alvin_rxg> 插件崩溃？！
<icesword> bye
<archl> alvin_rxg: 。。。你妹。。。
<archl> Mayaer: 哦。视频群聊。我没搞过
<alvin_rxg> 不行，对方视频出来的时候直接崩溃了
<archl> alvin_rxg: 你是什么 浏览器？
<alvin_rxg> chrome
<Mayaer> 。。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> chrome 28
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 换ff
<alvin_rxg> 上网本
<archl> 呃。
<alvin_rxg> firefox 10 ..
<archl> 不好用啊。
<archl> 这个聊天室。
<onlylove> esr你也搞个新点的，17什么的
<alvin_rxg> debian iceweasel 10...
<alvin_rxg> 要不然我开旁边没摄像头的台机？
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 你G+帐号多少
<alvin_rxg> alvin.rxg  gmail.com
<alvin_rxg> 不过很久没登录了
<onlylove> 算了，系统带的那个凑合用吧，用backports倒时候一升级升级一片，后面的跟着就乱套了
<Mayaer> 那怎么hangouts。。。。
<Mayaer> 干脆都整QQ视频群聊的了。。。
<Mayaer> 对啦，Skype也能视频群聊。。
<archl> https://talky.io/f
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ Talky
<archl> 再有人试试。。。
<archl> lol
<alvin_rxg> 平板上装……
<archl> 应该没问题啊。。。
<alvin_rxg> 实验室好爽啊，啥设备都有 :D
<archl> 呃。黑黑的，看不见。
<Mayaer> 恩。。。
<Mayaer> 唉。。。
<archl> 怪怪。
 * archl 摸摸 alvin_rxg Mayaer 两个小鬼头
<archl> 不行了
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 现在在哪儿啊？
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 在 hangouts 里边
<archl> 德意志民主共和国？
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 囧
<Mayaer> 我叫 Maya Ni
<Mayaer> 你找找看
<Mayaer> 还有9分钟断网。。
<archl> Mayaer: 呃。
<Mayaer> 一个Q版V的头像
<archl> Mayaer: 看到了
<Mayaer> 圈我～
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: email 告诉我吧…
<Mayaer> backnosee@gmail.com
<alvin_rxg> 还是说非得 g+ 的ß？……
<archl> alvin_rxg: 否则你就只能单独聊，不过那也够了不是
<archl> alvin_rxg: 那么想要maya的小文。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 我还不会用 hangouts ..
<Mayaer> 还有5分钟断网。。
<alvin_rxg> 来嘛，让哥看看你睡前的面容
<Mayaer> 你邀请我啊
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 解决wubi安装自动下载镜像的办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448522 首先要知道一点，wubi也有版本的区别。 现在官网下载的ubuntu12.04镜像，镜像版本为12.04.3，而其中的wubi版本为12.04.1，所以将其提取出来于iso同放在根目录下运行wubi仍然会下载12.04.1的镜像 wubi的版本在运行的时候可以在标题框中看
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 呼叫失败？
<Mayaer> 俺们俩都见上了
<archl> alvin_rxg: 快。
<alvin_rxg> 木有啊………………
<Mayaer> 还有一分钟断网。。。
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<alvin_rxg> 那不然姑凉把裸照发我邮箱里吧～
<Mayaer> 伦家都断网了你还是没有来
<archl> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> ...
<alvin_rxg> 我明明在 hangouts 里发消息了啊……
<archl> alvin_rxg: 你太黑了，我和maya视频到她下线。。。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 给你个截图吧。。。小孩子。
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<alvin_rxg> 看来 google 前期的准备工作不少啊……
<alvin_rxg> 视频都不开灯啊你们
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=36352
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 约会应用允许用户付现金约会，否认是三陪服务
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 开灯做啥
<alvin_rxg> 你们关了灯是为了做事方便嘛？
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 他发的图片看不清楚啊。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 弄gimp里面调整下
<archl> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 你要我的照片干嘛？
<archl> alvin_rxg: 黑的是我的。
<alvin_rxg> 俩都黑，好不
<archl> alvin_rxg onlylove 玛雅让我说，她掉线了，晚安。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 私聊我瞅瞅
<alvin_rxg> 我去，更新了下 g+，里边出来好多东西
<archl> eexpress: 阿姨啊阿姨
<alvin_rxg> archl: 这么饥渴，连阿姨都不放过
<eexpress> archl: 不准乱喊。
<eexpress> 尤其性取向有问题的家伙。
<archl> eexpress: 。。。
 * eexpress 怀疑 archl
<eexpress> lol
<alvin_rxg> 这儿都是爱好女吧？
 * archl 是都喜欢的啊
<archl> 性取向是女虽然
<archl> alvin_rxg: 你喜欢女博士？
<alvin_rxg> archl: 博士？我可以试试高攀一下
<archl> alvin_rxg: 。。。我只是问问。
<eexpress> berkeleydb
<alvin_rxg> archl: 谁是女博士？
<archl> eexpress: 神。来干嘛？
<archl> alvin_rxg: 呃，这么说我只能想到3个人是女博士，其中2个在这个频道。
<archl> lol
<alvin_rxg> archl: maya 也算？
<archl> alvin_rxg: maya不是，未来可能
<user`> 测试
<^k^> user`:点点点.  23:14 
<goodbye`> 测试
<^k^> goodbye`:点点点.  23:14 
<Amugo> 频道里有圣斗士？
<goodboy> $A2bJT(B
<archl> alvin_rxg: 小文。快点回家涂牙膏
<alvin_rxg> archl: 不如给 maya 涂唇膏呢
<archl> alvin_rxg: 呃谔谔。。。孩子孩子，你清醒没。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 你要飞上天了？
<alvin_rxg> 什么什么？
<archl> alvin_rxg: 好孩子
<alvin_rxg> archl: 你多大？
<archl> alvin_rxg: 比你大挺多
<user`> 测试
<alvin_rxg> 哦，40岁了啊
<^k^> user`:点点点.  23:19 
<archl> alvin_rxg: 嗯。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 对了，你恢复了图片了没？
<alvin_rxg> 恢复图片？干嘛？
<archl> 呃。不是太黑了么
<alvin_rxg> archl: 不如明天找maya 再来视频呢。。。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 对啊。难道 webrtc改变了那么多么。为啥效果很差啊。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 太暗了……还要我再说一遍啊……
<archl> alvin_rxg: 你妹。。。这是 hangout
<archl> alvin_rxg: 我说的是 之前的聊天室那些。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 我咋知道……
<archl> alvin_rxg: 我去 csslayer 那里扯了 https://www.csslayer.info/wordpress/fcitx-dev/%E4%B8%80%E5%9B%BE%E6%B5%81/#comments
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ 一图流 | CS Slayer
<archl> 我竟然用拖鞋捅死了蚊子
<^k^> 05:00
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • SB了，误将ubuntu删除，现在一开机就是grub rescue了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448526 各位，我的系统是预装英文版的win8，然后我直接分了个区，安装了ubuntu12.04. 用boot-repair后，grub能正常引导，一切正常。 然后不小心把ubunut格式化了。。。然后再也进不了win8系统了。。。然后开始了我的痛苦旅程。
 * archl 抱抱 alpha080
<^k^> 新 校园网拨号 • [H3C认证]iNodeClient for Linux 直接装上就能用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448527 昨天装12.04.3的时候装iNode，发现找不到文件了，立马上学校网络中心下载一个。装上之后发现直接就能用了，确定是被更新过。 http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=4183134413&uk=3542112467 统计信息: 发表于 由 南小唐 — 2013-09-07 7:57
#ubuntu-cn 2013-09-07
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么启用elementary os的桌面图标功能？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448529 这货哪里都好，就是桌面只能看不能用，不能放东西，请问大神们怎么让它的桌面能放图标？故意这么设计的吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gefangshuai — 2013-09-07 8:41
<Niac> morning
<Mayaer> 早早早～
<lucky1> 1020怎么样？
<easthero_> hello
<^k^> easthero_:点点点.  09:41 
<hongker> good morning
<NaoTanRe`> ...
<NaoTanRe`> douban新改版了, 丧心病狂
<goodboy> 好
<goodboy> 测试
<^k^> goodboy:点点点.  09:59 
<goodboy> 大神什么的出来
<lucky1> 购物网站上的men和kids界限是什么？
<goodboy> lucky1: ml
<goodboy> lucky1: S M L
<lucky1> goodboy: 有具体数字吗
<goodboy> 测试！输入中文
<goodboy> lucky1: S小号 M中号 L大号
<goodboy> 第一次在tty输入中文,测试！XD爽
<goodboy> .g tty输入中文
<goodboy>                                                  |<goodboy> 重量                                                           *** Hesperus (~redflag@221.0.156.147) has joined channel #ubuntu-cn     |ERC>                                                                     <goodboy> 第一次在tty输入中文,测试！XD爽                               \|                                                                          [10:11]
<goodboy>                                                   |                                                                         *** Yayi (~Yayi@183.25.196.219) has quit: Ping timeout: 260 seconds    \|                                                                          [10:12]                                                                |                                                                         <goodboy> .g tty输入中文
<goodboy> ???
<hongker> .g 嵌入式
<goodboy> 没人说话呢
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu11.10 完美安装nivida显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448530 本本: thinkpad t430 系统:ubuntu11.10 1, 卸载已有nvidia 驱动 Code: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-* sudo apt-get remove --purge -xserver-xorg-video-nouevau 2, 从nvidia ftp下载新驱动(我用的是最新的325.15版,之前试了290.10版,进nvidia-settings后不能设置显示配
<^k^> >> 置) 下载地址:ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/325.15/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-325.15.run 例如,下载到/home/tmp下 3, 重启计算机 …
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 终端里面也能显示ubuntu logo ~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448535 看下图左下角~~ 是不是有个ubuntu logo~~ byobu.png 哥是看ubuntu大牛们都用这个,于是就体验了下 很不错的 原视频: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On-Tzs-zZXE 截图一览: byobu-youtube.png 安装 apt-get install byobu byobu-first.png 帮助文档: https://help.ubuntu.com/communit
<^k^> >> y/Byobu 其它参考: http://imtx.me/archives/1693.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-09-07 10:41 </content
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【新人求助】Ubuntu12.04安装完后停留在boot menu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448536 X230在win7下用U盘装的，安装过程按教程走没出什么问题，重启发现没进入选项，而是boot menu…… 插上U盘check disc for defects,告知errors found in 1 file，让我reboot(并不懂……) 从try Ubuntu进，说已安装win7和ubuntu12.04。 （在
<^k^> >> 此界面下手贱点注销，然后安装时注册的用户输进去说invalid password,且无法关机/重启……手动按足30秒才关掉。） …
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 如图，debian在安装其它主DE后，字体会变成白色，有什么解决方法吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448537 别怪我不会发图 统计信息: 发表于 由 xxxcjr — 2013-09-07 11:03
<zhanshime> 34324
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • .sh怎么运行？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448538 我的.sh内容是这样的： #!/bin/sh java -jar flightplot.jar 然后 chmod +x abc.sh了 双击就被gedit打开了，求教。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hyw322 — 2013-09-07 11:33
<IsoaSFlus> 中午好1
<IsoaSFlus> 有人吗
<^k^> IsoaSFlus:点点点.  12:57 
<IsoaSFlus> 请问grep怎么输出匹配行及以下所有行？
<hongker> IsoaSFlus: 你是列表查看文件么，可以用 ls -al | grep str
<IsoaSFlus> 不是……
<hongker> IsoaSFlus: 如果你是查找文件内容就 cat file | grep str
<IsoaSFlus> 我说的是输出匹配行以~及~以下所有行
<hongker> o
<hongker> IsoaSFlus: 这种用简单的命令好像不行，写一个shell程序吧
<IsoaSFlus> 该怎么用能？
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<IsoaSFlus> 那么麻烦？
<IsoaSFlus> 我大不了-A 99999999
<IsoaSFlus> 嗯，还是这样算了
<netsnail> linux 有没有好用的炒股软件？
<lucky1> iMadper|NAP: 海淘用直邮还是走转运好？
<goodboy> lucky1: 锚
<lucky1> goodboy: 在纠结要不要走转运公司
<goodboy> lucky1: èµ°
<lucky1> goodboy: 为什么
<goodboy> lucky1: 鼓励电子商务
<lucky1> goodboy: 这和鼓励电子商务有什么关系
<goodboy> lucky1: 鼓励物品流通
<lucky1> goodboy: 直运呢？
<goodboy> lucky1: 哪里什么直运
<lucky1> goodboy: 不是有商家支持直接运到中国的吗
<goodboy> lucky1: 很好！鼓励
<lucky1> goodboy: 我也只是听说，不知道哪些商家支持，哪些不支持
<goodboy> 胖了10斤
<goodboy> 发错地方了
<dfceaef> 。。。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • elementary OS Luna 怎么把文件放到桌面上？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448542 RTRTRTRTRTRTRTRTRTRTRTRTRT.... 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2013-09-07 13:18
<lucky1> goodboy: 看现在的海淘基本上都走转运，难道直邮有问题？
<goodboy> lucky1: 没人有钱搞直运
<goodboy> lucky1: 搞运的都2B
<lucky1> goodboy: 直运比走转运成本大吧？
<goodboy> lucky1: 转运有人分担
<lucky1> goodboy: 你也经常海淘吧？
<goodboy> lucky1: 没
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 1G的内存，781MHz的处理器，表示运行Ubuntu(12x)很吃力 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448543 大家好，我是新来的。如题~ 话说，我的电脑运行11x版的Ubuntu毫无压力，可惜Ubuntu不再支持11x了。 估计我电脑运行13x的会更加吃力吧？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 流水星辰 — 2013-09-07 13:18
<lucky1> goodboy: 我刚接触这东西，感觉倒新鲜的
<goodboy> lucky1: 恩,刚出炉的
<lucky1> goodboy:你海淘过东西不
<goodboy> lucky1: 没
<lucky1> goodboy: 为什么
<lucky1> cue是音频格式吗
<iMadper|NAP> lucky1: 转运
<iMadper|NAP> lucky1: cue是记录音轨的文件
<iMadper|NAP> imtxc_away: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/302525
<^k^> iMadper|NAP ... ⇪ Garmin 高明 Forerunner 410 GPS 心率表（含心率带） 1180元包邮（1380-200）_亚马逊中国优惠_运动用品_什么值得买
<archl> 如何搜索关于运动的研究？在办公室里乱晃悠，走路像跳舞一般，加速冲刺一样。是否还需要投入专门时间锻炼？
<archl> 共识就不该存在。。。
<archl> 运动对人体的好处，很大程度是心理么。
<hongker> archl: 肯定不是。。
<hongker> 运动会加快新陈代谢
<hongker> 促进血液循环
<archl> hongker: 只要你用脑也会加快
<hongker> archl: 为何会问出运动对人体是否有好处这个奇葩的问题。。。
<archl> hongker:  笨。你理解哪里去了？
<GODDOG> 大家中午好
<hongker> GODDOG: 现在已经是下午了。。
<GODDOG> hongker: 好吧 你们在讨论运动啊
<hongker> GODDOG: not sure
<GODDOG> hongker: well 我想在面临一个问题 对于一个本一学生来说 是直接工作好还是一路上学做老师好
<hongker> GODDOG: 你大几了
<GODDOG> hongker: 开学大二
<GODDOG> hongker: 电子信息专业， 也就是说 我最后回去做嵌入式比较多
<hongker> GODDOG: 学单片机了么
<GODDOG> hongker: 学了51 ，没深入过，只是把所有常用的设备驱动了一遍 画了个最小系统板而已
<GODDOG> hongker: 暑假看了一个月Java 看了一个月verilog
<hongker> GODDOG: 你要觉得你在学术方面很擅长，你可以考虑往教授方面发展
<hongker> GODDOG: 如果你在实用技能方面比较擅长，还是出去找工作实在点，。
<GODDOG> hongker: 可能我更多的喜欢完全明白什么原理后才去做比较多一点
<GODDOG> hongker: 看来还是做老师好一点，更适合我
<hongker> GODDOG: 7878...
<GODDOG> hongker:  看过好多工作的人，挣的多了点，但是每天加班，感觉一辈子创造力最好的一段时间，全都在为公司做事
<hongker> GODDOG: 这个也不是一定的。。谁能知道结果会怎样呢，对吧
<GODDOG> hongker: 是啊，我觉得更早准备好一点 ，否则中国就业形势，不是想就业就能就业的
<cece> lol
<hongker> GODDOG: 没办法的事。。
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 就业就要跟着别人走
<hongker> 要抓住机会才行。。就业也不是太大问题
<GODDOG> 跟着别人走 是不太好，你有饭吃的前提是你老板有饭吃
<hongker> 我们学校重点实验室招人了，我后天去面试。。。压力山大。。
<GODDOG> hongker: 你大几？
<hongker> 刚大三
<GODDOG> hongker: 你们学校比较好啊 有重点实验室这种东西。我还没面试过实验室呢。
<hongker> GODDOG: 里面搞的都是些项目类型的
<iMadper|NAP> GODDOG: 重点实验室要看是啥重点实验室了.
<iMadper|NAP> GODDOG: 基本上都是一帮道貌岸然的教授骗科研经费的
<hongker> iMadper|NAP: 。。
<GODDOG> hongker: 你把你做过的作品给老师看看
<iMadper|NAP> GODDOG: 你只需要知道, 中科院的很多项目, 都是在骗科研经费, 就知道学校里的, 水平能有多高了
<GODDOG> hongker: 我们学校的所谓重点实验室都是研究生做主力。本科生打零工的
<hongker> 这个社会就是这样，人们交钱给国家，然后一些人又吃国家的钱
<iMadper|NAP> GODDOG: 中科院的项目招标, 到最后中标的都是他们自己的附属机构
<GODDOG> iMadper|NAP:  这也没办法， 教授带着学生做点外活，在拿着国家经费 要不教授也没多少工资了
<iMadper|NAP> GODDOG: 栖身学校的重点实验室, 其实也就是说说的, 还不够自由. 不如去个普通的实验室
<iMadper|NAP> GODDOG: 这个绝对的经验之谈
<GODDOG> hongker:  你看过网上的模拟试衣系统吗？
<hongker> GODDOG: 没有
<GODDOG> iMadper|NAP: 在中国，也是没办法
<hongker> GODDOG: 听着挺有创意的
<iMadper|NAP> GODDOG: 所以嘛, 去不去重点实验室, 不用太过在意
<iMadper|NAP> GODDOG: 去个小实验室, 未必是坏事
<hongker> iMadper|NAP: 重要的是没有什么小实验室给你选额
<GODDOG> hongker: 我在的这个软件的实验室，研究生他们已经做出大样了 我还体验了一下了
<iMadper|NAP> hongker: 一般学校不都是, 重点实验室就三四个, 小实验室多如牛毛吗?
<hongker> iMadper|NAP: 要分专业的
 * IsoaSFlus 好凄凉，现在的实验室都用windows了？
<iMadper|NAP> hongker: 我说的计算机/软件
<iMadper|NAP> IsoaSFlus: 跟实验室没关系呀
<iMadper|NAP> IsoaSFlus: 看学生的喜好了
<hongker> iMadper|NAP: 我们学校有两个
<iMadper|NAP> GODDOG: 在频道里, 永远不要用notice
<IsoaSFlus> 不不不，我说的和你们聊没关系
<IsoaSFlus> 我是特意上来说这个的
 * iMadper|NAP 用notice, 禁言.
<IsoaSFlus> 我刚才碰到个搞科研的（东京）他说他们计算是用windows……
<hongker> GODDOG: 我比较熟悉web
<GODDOG> iMadper|NAP: 我也惊奇 为什么变色了
<GODDOG> 我不是很会用 抱歉
<iMadper|NAP> GODDOG: 有的客户端, ctrl + ret 可能就是notice之类的
<hongker> GODDOG: 对lamp架构要熟悉点
<iMadper|NAP> GODDOG: 你发notice, 每个人都会收到提醒
<iMadper|NAP> IsoaSFlus: 这个不影响呀.
 * IsoaSFlus 他说“ unix的计算精度  比win要低一些”
<dfceaef> 学习了，点名利器
<iMadper|NAP> dfceaef: 你既然知道了, 下次如果要用, 我就不给你禁言了.
 * iMadper|NAP 明知故犯, ban
<hongker> 中国好多台式机都是xp。。
<dfceaef> iMadper|NAP: 。。。。。。。
<lmengyang> test
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 求助，gentoo安装x服务器显示missing output drivers http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448549 笔记本装gentoo，显卡是i3集显，lspci -k显示驱动是i915，现在命令行界面分辨率正常，在/etc/portage/make.conf中VIDEO_CARDS="i915"，搞了一天了，现在只能用手机求助了。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Higeo — 2013-09-07 14:56
<^k^> lmengyang:点点点.  15:01 
<GODDOG> hongker:  XP试真的好用
<iMadper|NAP> dfceaef: 是不是上次要t你, 但是跟你不熟, 就没t?
<IsoaSFlus> 话说是真的吗？
<iMadper|NAP> dfceaef: 现在很熟识了把?
<dfceaef> iMadper|NAP: 不要酱紫嘛。。。
 * IsoaSFlus unix的计算精度要比win低？
<iMadper|NAP> IsoaSFlus: 计算精度是nnnd自己决定的呀
<hongker> GODDOG: 不过笔记本还是大部分用win7
<lmengyang> away
<GODDOG> hongker: 那是为了美观啦
<iMadper|NAP> IsoaSFlus: 你程序设计到什么精度, 就计算到什么精度呀
<hongker> 我们这些用linux的笔记本就更少得一逼。。
<iMadper|NAP> hongker: 超级多的...
 * IsoaSFlus 我疑惑……linux在科研领域有什么优势？
<hongker> iMadper|NAP: 我是结合我的周围的人来说的。。
<GODDOG> hongker: 现在我觉得买个好的电脑 Mac系统下安装两个虚拟机
<iMadper|NAP> hongker: 只不过, linux实在是太渣, 没必要用
<GODDOG> hongker:  一个XP一个8
<hongker> iMadper|NAP: 那你用什么
<hongker> win?mac os?unix?
<iMadper|NAP> hongker: 我生活所迫, 必须用linux
<GODDOG> 就不明白盖茨为什么这个仇视XP， VS2012 就不支持XP
<hongker> iMadper|NAP: 如果不逼迫你，会选用什么
<iMadper|NAP> hongker: 那老子压根儿就不在乎了, 尽量少碰电脑, 四处去玩
<GODDOG> iMadper|NAP: 是那种正规的微软用户？
<iMadper|NAP> god
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper|NAP: 他说是 是由于unix的c++编译器和win的c++编译器对浮点数的精度不一样
<iMadper|NAP> GODDOG: 如果可以, 我倒是希望买office.
<hongker> iMadper|NAP: 这个是对的。谁没事想宅着
<iMadper|NAP> IsoaSFlus: 浮点... ieee754...
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper|NAP: ？
<iMadper|NAP> IsoaSFlus: 如果, 不在算法上做调整, 那么能精确到的位数, 应该是处理器决定的吧... 浮点寄存器的打小... mmx寄存器之类的
<GODDOG> IsoaSFlus: 计算精度， 难道他们做高精度计算的时候不用类似Matlab之类的软件？
<iMadper|NAP> IsoaSFlus: 不过, 科学计算, 基本都是python和matlab了
<iMadper|NAP> IsoaSFlus: 根本不用自己考虑精度的问题
<iMadper|NAP> IsoaSFlus: 不过, 做研究的话, 用win确实好过很多
<IsoaSFlus> win更好么……那cern的疯子为什么用linux
<iMadper|NAP> IsoaSFlus: octave的性能跟matlab比起来, 就跟你写的数据库和oracle写的数据库那么悬殊
<iMadper|NAP> IsoaSFlus: 因为定制
<iMadper|NAP> IsoaSFlus: cern的那些机器, 不一定是标准的pc平台..
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper|NAP: linux还有擅长的领域么TAT
<iMadper|NAP> IsoaSFlus: 装13呀!
<iMadper|NAP> IsoaSFlus: 你不觉得, 这个频道里的人, 一直靠linux来装13吗?
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<Mayaer> archl: 早早早
<archl> Mayaer:  造
<Mayaer> iMadper|NAP: 装装更健康～
<iMadper|NAP> IsoaSFlus: 其实, 很多server端的东西, 在linux下确实性能更高, 但是, matlab这种科研领域必备的工具, 确实很逊色
<archl> Mayaer: 早。
<iMadper|NAP> Mayaer: :-)
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper|NAP: 为什么超算还用linux
<iMadper|NAP> IsoaSFlus: 谁知道?
<hongker> iMadper|NAP: 有那么点装13的嫌疑。。
 * Mayaer 表示今天去见了一大群学弟
<iMadper|NAP> IsoaSFlus: 服务器的操作系统, 按照cpu数量收费... 你算算超算买win的价格...
<iMadper|NAP> Mayaer: 有看上的?
<Mayaer> iMadper|NAP: 木有。。。
<Mayaer> iMadper|NAP: 我只想说，都好矮啊。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<iMadper|NAP> Mayaer: 其实你这个年纪喜欢的,  应该是师兄来的
<Mayaer> iMadper|NAP: 哈哈 就是就是 我还不老～
 * Mayaer 但是好恐慌。。。
<iMadper|NAP> Mayaer: 矮... 硬伤... 还好 hamo不在, hamo在的时候, 别提"矮"字
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper|NAP: 那linux除了便宜以外就没优点了？？
<Mayaer> 哈哈哈
<iMadper|NAP> IsoaSFlus: win默认的cmd.exe太难用了, 这算吗?
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<iMadper|NAP> Mayaer: 可惜, 跟你同年纪的男生, 喜欢的应该是姐姐
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper|NAP: 那linux效率高的说法全是扯蛋？
<iMadper|NAP> IsoaSFlus: 很多时候, 效率是看用户态程序的
<Mayaer> iMadper|NAP: 那我还是找学弟吧。。。
<iMadper|NAP> Mayaer: 一般15-26之间的男生, 喜欢的都是姐姐.
<iMadper|NAP> Mayaer: 不过, 当姐姐最终免不了被抛弃的命运... sigh...
<Mayaer> 5个人目测四个不过1米7，有一个过了还特么你懂的。。。
<iMadper|NAP> Mayaer: 你这是干嘛去了? 给小学弟体检去了?
<iMadper|NAP> Mayaer: 怎么有种你是个坏阿姨的感觉?
<iMadper|NAP> lol~
<Mayaer> iMadper|NAP: 哈哈，木有哇，在新生群里聊了几天，今天他们来了打电话叫我出去玩
<archl> Mayaer: 。别欺负小学弟。
<Mayaer> 带他们转了一圈，介绍了下学校
<iMadper|NAP> Mayaer: 恩, 那帮小孩子已经开始对学姐开展攻势了
<Mayaer> archl: 哪里欺负了～  我这么纯真善良～
<iMadper|NAP> Mayaer: 好过我当年, 只敢想想, 不敢下手..
 * IsoaSFlus 突然好失望
 * iMadper|NAP 我要是斯拉夫民族的, 就改名叫做 imadper诺夫
<archl> iMadper|NAP: iMadper|NF？
<archl> 。
<iMadper|NAP> archl: 我不会俄语, 不知道是不是NF
<archl> iMadper|NAP: 我也不会
<archl> 你要是斯拉夫的，就不懂诺夫了。。。
<iMadper|NAP> archl: 不错
<IsoaSFlus> 拉赫玛尼诺夫
<iMadper|NAP> archl: 裸姐诺娃
<archl> iMadper|NAP: 还是不明白如何开始开发一个网站和一个web程序。
<archl> iMadper|NAP: lol
<iMadper|NAP> archl: 找一个最小的网站看看人家的结构嘛
<archl> iMadper|NAP: 后台不知道吧。
<iMadper|NAP> archl: 后台就是一个输出文字的程序
<iMadper|NAP> archl: 输出的是html文件而已
<archl> iMadper|NAP: 呃，不是数据交互的？
<iMadper|NAP> archl: 是要根据不同的输入/条件来处理一些数据, 然后输出到html里面.
<archl> iMadper|NAP: 我想做社交网站。
<archl> lol
<iMadper|NAP> archl: 都已经是多如牛毛的东西了
<iMadper|NAP> archl: 何必呢.
<archl> iMadper|NAP: 嗯。
<iMadper|NAP> archl: 真要想得话, 考虑拉hamo来吧
<iMadper|NAP> archl: 你看dooloo, 开发的就不错呢
<archl> iMadper|NAP: 嗯。
<archl> 另外dooloo是什么网址，下线了么
<iMadper|NAP> archl: 下线了....
<iMadper|NAP> archl: 好可怜...
<iMadper|NAP> archl: 乐乐和蛤蟆都不在
<Mayaer> iMadper|NAP: 你们真的很有学姐情结吗。。
<iMadper|NAP> Mayaer: 别人不知道, 我是超喜欢的..
<archl> Mayaer: 哦。其实未必是学姐
<Mayaer> iMadper|NAP: 我以为男生都喜欢比自己小的。。就像以为女生都喜欢比自己大的
 * IsoaSFlus 我在想，我玩linux……是愚蠢还是明智……
<iMadper|NAP> Mayaer: 才不是...
<archl> Mayaer: 因为我喜欢聪明的。不管大小~
<archl> lol
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer: 换个名字跟你说, 这频道有聊天记录
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<archl> NaoTanRen: 换成什么。。。
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer: 跟不成熟的妹子在一起, 很累的.
<archl> NaoTanRen: 。。。你的妹子很成熟么。
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer: 你晚上睡觉前忘了打电话给她, 那死定了
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer: 一定要花个几天的时间, 才能哄开心了
<NaoTanRen> archl: 我认为是. 不过, 不是我的妹子, 是别人的妹子
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 好吧，是你的闺蜜
<NaoTanRen> archl: 我有考虑过, 正是因为别人的妹子, 我才这么喜欢~
<Mayaer> NaoTanRen: 哈哈
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer: 学姐一般都(至少我们认为一般都), 知书达理, 温文尔雅, 识大体, 不跟你计较细节
<Mayaer> NaoTanRen: 哪有～
<archl> Mayaer: 呃呃。有把有把
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer: 贵庚?
 * NaoTanRen 错了
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer: 芳龄?
<archl> NaoTanRen: 。
<Mayaer> NaoTanRen: 94年的
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer: 那就是19啦. 那些师弟大概18, 对他们来说, 你绝对比17的妹子有吸引力
<archl> NaoTanRen: 。。。你怎么来的这个自信
<Mayaer> NaoTanRen: 哈哈 因为还没有18的学妹
<NaoTanRen> archl: 狐朋狗友多
<NaoTanRen> archl: 自然有了解
<archl> NaoTanRen: 唔。。。
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer: 反正, 不管怎么说, 让我选, 我就选学姐. 哪怕学妹更漂亮, 我也不会考虑了
<Mayaer> NaoTanRen: 哈哈～  有些人也不一定想那么多
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer: 除非真的是性格特别特别好, 很豁达那种
<Mayaer> NaoTanRen: 也许人家喜欢小鸟依人的学妹呢～
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer: 学姐更小鸟依人
<Mayaer> NaoTanRen: >_<
<archl> Mayaer: 。你快去准备。
<Mayaer> archl: 准备啥
<NaoTanRen> archl: 记得 Mayaer 有男朋友额
<NaoTanRen> archl: 所以用不着去勾搭学妹的
<archl> 。1
<NaoTanRen> ... 额, 一个错别字, 把 Mayaer 说成les了...
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • AP模式联网，电脑设置问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448550 1.AP模式联网，电脑是否要设置IP？（图） 2.为什么设置IP，不能保存？（图） 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaor — 2013-09-07 15:28
<archl> 不太熟悉啊。
<archl> Mayaer: 我说错了，忘记吧
<GODDOG> 好热闹
<Mayaer> NaoTanRen: 哈哈
<NaoTanRen> archl: 看<环大西洋>了嘛?
<archl> NaoTanRen: 没。。。我又有半年不看电影了。。。
<NaoTanRen> arhc好吧...
<NaoTanRen> archl: 好吧.
 * Mayaer 谁玩社区比较多
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer: 啥社区?
<Mayaer> 求带求指导
<archl> stardiviner: 你还在家、？
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer: linux kernel 那种也叫社区
<Amugo> 其实 故事的结局是 学弟最终选择了胸大的那一个
<Mayaer> NaoTanRen: 社区不都差不多嘛
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer: 举例说明你想加入的社区?
<Mayaer> NaoTanRen: 南信大社区。。。
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer: O_o
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer: 不知道了...
<GODDOG> Amugo: 大二的表示学弟是我们的
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer: 社区有实体的.
<Mayaer> NaoTanRen: 学长写了个网站，让我帮宣传，但是我对社区不了解啊。。。
<Mayaer> 版主在什么层次啊，能干什么啊。。
<Amugo> 胸大的你们
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer: 社区得有个实体, 要看你们的社区实体是啥了...  难道是论坛?
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer: 版主的作用大约就是这里op的作用嘛
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer: 平时扯扯淡, 必要的时候删贴/t人
<archl> NaoTanRen Mayaer 再试试 http://freshtilledsoil.com/the-future-of-web/webrtc-video/
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ Fresh Tilled Soil Video Conference | WebRTC Demo with Embed & jQuery Plug-in
<NaoTanRen> archl: 喏
<archl> room  be
<NaoTanRen> archl: 我进来了呀
<archl> 呃。真的没看到。
<archl> 共享了设备了？
<NaoTanRen> archl: 我是不是直接输入be就行了
<NaoTanRen> 还是room be?
<archl> be
<NaoTanRen> archl: 等下, 我研究一下
<NaoTanRen> archl: 有没有其他的webrtc的网站?
<archl> Mayaer: 玛雅孩。有了论坛真的没啥可做的。
<archl> Mayaer: 当个版主没啥活动好。
<NaoTanRen> archl: 负责禁言~ lol~
<archl> NaoTanRen: 。。。负责删广告
<NaoTanRen> archl: 看不到你呀...
<archl> NaoTanRen:  呃。怪怪。
<archl> NaoTanRen: 写着 Peer found establishing connection...
<archl> 说明连接还没建立。
<GODDOG> 突然发现刚才说错了话
<NaoTanRen> archl: 等我给你截图
<NaoTanRen> archl: 是不是你打错房间名字了...
<archl> NaoTanRen: 我在里面的
<archl> NaoTanRen: 要不再实验这个。。。 https://talky.io/j
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ Talky
<NaoTanRen> archl:
<archl> 这个简单，直接进去就行
<NaoTanRen> archl: http://imagebin.org/270113
<NaoTanRen> archl: 好
<Mayaer> NaoTanRen: 酱紫
<Mayaer> archl: 你还不死心。。。
<archl> Mayaer: 嗯嗯。
<NaoTanRen> archl: 访问好慢..
<archl> NaoTanRen: 哦。我也一样的。
<NaoTanRen> archl: ... = =
<archl> NaoTanRen: 还没进去？
<NaoTanRen> archl: 进不去
<NaoTanRen> archl: 完全没反应...
<archl> NaoTanRen: 晚上再实验。。。
<NaoTanRen> archl: 恩, 好吧...
<archl> 嗯。研究一下。
<GODDOG> archl: 你们在玩什么？
<archl> GODDOG: 视频
<GODDOG> archl: IRC视频？
<NaoTanRen> GODDOG: webrtc
<GODDOG> 哦哦
<hongker> 设计个网站，头想破了都想不出好的排版。。
<hongker> 怎么办，，
<archl> 结果只有语音。。。
<archl> im
<NaoTanRen> archl: 房间名叫啥?
<archl> NaoTanRen:  im
<NaoTanRen> archl: ok
<GODDOG> 用下irssi结果退出都不会 伤心不已
<NaoTanRen> GODDOG: /quit不是吗?
<NaoTanRen> archl: 啥都看不到呀?
<GODDOG> NaoTanRen: 好的
<hongker> 直接斜杠+exit
<archl> NaoTanRen: 确实。。。好怪，你是什么版本firefox？
 * NaoTanRen 喝养乐多上瘾了... 
<hongker> GODDOG: 斜杠+quit也行
<NaoTanRen> iMadper :: ~ » firefox --version   ===>     Mozilla Firefox 23.0.1
<GODDOG> hongker: 我是把我要联接的信息都加在.irssi 文件中吗？
 * NaoTanRen 不用irssi
<hongker> GODDOG: 没试过。
<GODDOG> hongker: 哦
<hongker> 你怎么进来的你都不知道？
<NaoTanRen> hongker: 看清人家问题
<NaoTanRen> hongker: 人家只是想问一下要不要加到.irssi中
<hongker> NaoTanRen: 哦，我看走眼了，以为他不知道怎么敲命令
<GODDOG> hongker: 没现在我是用Lchat 但是这个客户端做的 真的很丑
<archl> 结果这里还是有大学生的。
<NaoTanRen> archl: lol~ 必须有呀`
<NaoTanRen> archl: 我之前实验室里有个师弟, 时不时还会过来的
<hongker> GODDOG: xchat还行，irssi也可以
<archl> NaoTanRen: 我以为你们那级毕业了，几乎就没了。
<GODDOG> hongker:  嗯现在研究一下
<NaoTanRen> archl: lol~ 怎么会, 子子孙孙无穷匮也
<NaoTanRen> GODDOG: 不用研究了...一堆tutor...
<NaoTanRen> GODDOG: http://irssi.org/documentation/startup
<^k^> NaoTanRen ⇪ t: Irssi - The client of the future
<GODDOG> NaoTanRen: 好吧 其实我刚才在看 man
<NaoTanRen> archl: Mayaer: 养乐多上瘾, 是病吗?
<archl> 养乐多是什么。
<NaoTanRen> GODDOG: 大概扫了一眼, 第三节: 3. Server and channel automation
<GODDOG> NaoTanRen: 那个网站我登录不了 我现在用移动的流量早上网
<NaoTanRen> GODDOG: 你需要的大概就是这个了
<GODDOG> 好的
<NaoTanRen> archl: 一种饮料...
<NaoTanRen> archl: 疯狂的时候, 我一天六七瓶
<archl> NaoTanRen: 哦。我疯狂的时候1天1.5L牛奶。
<NaoTanRen> archl: ... 好吧....
<GODDOG> 我发现和头痛的问题 我忘记我的密码了
 * archl 疯狂的吃食物，记得就是一天吃2~3公斤樱桃。
<archl> 连吃3天。
<archl> NaoTanRen: 其实是太习惯了。
<NaoTanRen> GODDOG: irc? 没密码...
<NaoTanRen> GODDOG: 除非是你申请了...
<NaoTanRen> archl: 樱桃, 我也喜欢吃!
<GODDOG> NaoTanRen: 是的 也就是说我脱离不了这个客户端了
<archl> NaoTanRen: 现在喝牛奶我非常习惯的加热泡可可粉搅拌。
<NaoTanRen> GODDOG: 不一定, 去 #freenode找工作人员帮你解决吧
<archl> NaoTanRen: 以前喝牛奶都是放一点奶，加一点 grain。
<NaoTanRen> GODDOG: 有邮箱, 应该没问题
<GODDOG> 好的
<GODDOG> 好的
<archl> GODDOG: 没问题的，只要你记得注册邮箱。
<NaoTanRen> archl: 恩, grain怎么放进去? 生得??
<archl> NaoTanRen: 专门的早餐的~
<NaoTanRen> archl: 哦, 了解了.
<archl> 买不起了。算了
<NaoTanRen> archl: 唉...
 * NaoTanRen 做饭去吧...
<archl> NaoTanRen: 我好久好久没吃巧克力了
<NaoTanRen> archl: 我也好久没吃了..
 * archl 怀念黑巧克力。。
<NaoTanRen> archl: 我还好久没吃拉肠了呢...
<archl> 100g 30元总觉的太贵。
<archl> 100g也就吃3次。
<NaoTanRen> archl: 是呀, 有时候, 钱够, 但是舍不得花
<archl> NaoTanRen: 呃。
<Guest63489> what are you talking about?
 * NaoTanRen 做饭去
<Guest63489> yeah?
<hongker> Guest63489: can you speak chinese..
<NaoTanRen> hongker: do you speak chinese.
<NaoTanRen> hongker:用do 好过用 can
<hongker> NaoTanRen: o
<GODDOG> ＃ java 房间有人说moring了
<GODDOG> 天朝还是白下午
<NaoTanRen> archl: 有酱牛肉, 有白菜, 再做碗面, 不错
<archl> NaoTanRen: 好啊好啊。
<archl> 牛肉。。。我想吃嘿。
<NaoTanRen> archl: lol~
<hongker> NaoTanRen: 我一个人在家的时候就是一颗白菜二两面两个煎蛋。。。
<NaoTanRen> hongker: 二两?
<NaoTanRen> hongker: 你是妹子?
<hongker> 其实我也没去称。。
 * archl 最近一段时间就做了两次饭。1. 切3片瘦猪肉，酱油+糖+胡椒配料浸泡2小时，放微波炉，结果调的时间不对，放的汁水过多，不像烤肉，更像煮肉。。。
<NaoTanRen> hongker: 还是, 你用的是干面条?
<Mayaer> NaoTanRen: 好疯狂。。。
<hongker> 也就那么一小盆吧。。
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer: 怎么了?
<Mayaer> NaoTanRen: 七八瓶。。。
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer: 哦, 养乐多...
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer: 喝上瘾了...
<Mayaer> 有那么好喝嘛。
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer: 绝对的!!!
<archl> 2. 西红柿2个，去皮切烂，放糖，放盐，煮啊煮，西红柿酱。。。
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer: 难道乃不喜欢喝?
<GODDOG> 该吃饭了么？
<NaoTanRen> archl: 不喜欢微波炉..
<archl> NaoTanRen: 没喝过的我举手！
<hongker> 我也没喝过，，
<NaoTanRen> GODDOG: 对于我这种吃货来说, 是该吃饭了
<archl> NaoTanRen: 微波炉简单啊。
<NaoTanRen> archl: 超时有卖的
<GODDOG> NaoTanRen:  没做过饭
<archl> NaoTanRen: 我基本不花钱买食物~
<NaoTanRen> archl: 我不需要简单, 我初中就自己做饭
<NaoTanRen> GODDOG: 做饭挺享受的
<archl> NaoTanRen: 。微波炉做省事其实，不用看着
<NaoTanRen> archl: 恩, 这倒是...
<GODDOG> NaoTanRen: 表示比肩懒 ，为了不洗苹果 就不吃苹果 你可以想象
<archl> GODDOG: 在洗衣服时把苹果一次性全洗了。
<NaoTanRen> GODDOG: ... ... 快去找个妹子...
<NaoTanRen> GODDOG: 错了, 快去找个姐姐.. 妹子很少这么乖巧
<GODDOG> NaoTanRen: 你可以想象一个大学生因为懒的带鼠标，和碰鼠标改用命令行
<archl> GODDOG: 你也是女的。。。
<GODDOG> archl: NO
<archl> GODDOG: 其实，物尽其用。你废柴也是有意义的！
<NaoTanRen> GODDOG: 命令行好多东西做不到.
<NaoTanRen> GODDOG: 难道你用w3m?
<GODDOG> archl:  你觉得在这种东西里有多少是女性
<HoloIRCUser> 大家有没有什么好的手机irc应用，求推荐。
<archl> GODDOG: 5%
<GODDOG> NaoTanRen: w3m是什么？
<archl> GODDOG: 浏览器
<GODDOG> 哦 我有一个好的触摸板
 * archl 能说自己的笔记本有触摸板+指点杆+屏幕数位板么
<archl> 鼠标什么太弱了
<GODDOG> archl:  我上次向一个妹子介绍IRC的时候，她开始觉得好神奇，后来删掉了
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • sdcv字典的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448553 使用sdcv时，不同字典输出的内容格式好像不太对！如下所示： truct sth on sth 将某事物建立在另一事物的基础上: a novel founded on fact 根据事实写成的小说 * a morality founded on religious principles 基于宗教原则的道德. /faʊnd; faᴜnd/ v 1 melt (m
<^k^> >> etal) and pour it into a mould 熔化（金属）後注入模具; 熔铸. 2 make (an object) from metal in this way （用金属）铸造（物件）. …
<GODDOG> archl:  MPB的触摸板够我用了
<archl> GODDOG: 以前来过一个基督教精灵神学院的妹子
<archl> GODDOG: 从我的经验来说，真的是信教的，让我部分惊讶。
<GODDOG> archl: 这， 他和你们说没个变量都是一个生灵？
<GODDOG> 她
<archl> GODDOG: 。。。
<archl> GODDOG: 你信不信FLOSS里至少10%的代码是基督徒写的。。。
<archl> lol
<archl> 虽然肯定远远高过那个比例
<GODDOG> archl:  我有个学长 写C语言代码超级珍惜内存
<GODDOG> archl: 这么多
<GODDOG> archl: 盖茨是不是也是基督徒？
<archl> GODDOG: 嗯。你对牛说，我根本不懂代码。
<archl> GODDOG: 不知道。
<HoloIRCUser> 科学发展这样了，还有人信神？？
<GODDOG> HoloIRCUser: 科学家大部分信神
<archl> GODDOG: 从哪里看到的？
<GODDOG> HoloIRCUser: 你谷歌下 强人则理论
<GODDOG> archl:  量子力学这东西 没人懂得了
<archl> GODDOG: 网上到底有几个真实的关于宗教的数据？
<archl> GODDOG: 因为人们不会下什么精力去研究这个。
<archl> GODDOG: 管那个干嘛。
<GODDOG> archl:  这个真的不好说，就像你信不信货币战争 中的家族？
<NaoTanRen> HoloIRCUser: 很多科技发达的国家, 宗教信仰很强的
<NaoTanRen> HoloIRCUser: 比如, 以色列
<GODDOG> archl: 最新的通讯就是 量子通信
<archl> GODDOG: 只有展示出来的，才会得到资金。
<GODDOG> archl: 物理 这东西 是二十年后的世界啊
<GODDOG> archl: 那是
<archl> GODDOG: 那时候机器人统治人类了
<GODDOG> archl: 说不定啊  记得上次看TED的一个人那蜜蜂做类比说过这件事
<archl> GODDOG: 如果你去研究创造力的法则，你也许能发现为什么机器人能超越人类。
<GODDOG> archl: 就像一个蜜蜂没有智慧，两个没有，但是多了就有了 你以为这么多电脑连接在一起很安全？
<GODDOG> archl: 创造力法则没看过 我倒是看过 吸引力法则 lol
<archl> GODDOG: 创造力就是智慧。
<GODDOG> archl: 我等程序员 还梦想用键盘改变世界呢
<archl> GODDOG: 不错，你等程序员必将成为机器学习的来源之一。
<GODDOG> archl:  不是程序员？
<archl> GODDOG: 我不是
<GODDOG> archl: 我还是努力去做老师吧
<GODDOG> archl: 图片提交到那个网址 之后怎么做？？
<uuuuuuuiouui> hi
<uuuuuuuiouui> uiyhi
<^k^> uuuuuuuiouui:点点点.  16:59 
<^k^> 新 华中校区 • 武汉商贸职业学院的大神路过 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448556 这个破学校肯定没人用Ubuntu..哈哈 统计信息: 发表于 由 whatisubuntu — 2013-09-07 16:50
<lucky> 传真是什么
<poPthEziD> 伊斯兰教信仰也很强大，为毛科技不强？
<poPthEziD> 印度教信仰也很强，为毛科技不强？
<Meowoo> 在 openshift 弄一服务器, 还得折腾 websocket
<Meowoo> knownbad, 好闹腾额
<Meowoo> openshift 又让在上面运行服务器,又不开放直接 tcp, 好蛋疼
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 你没搬吧？
<Meowoo> knownbad, 搬什么
<knownbad> 家？
<Meowoo> 没额
<Mayaer> NaoTanRen: 我米喝过，，，
<knownbad> OK
<Meowoo> knownbad, 问你一个英文
<Meowoo> knownbad, 我修改了 app-root/repo/.openshift/action_hooks/start 文件, 但是我不能在web的后台重启
<Meowoo> i had be modified app.../start file, but i can restart my applection <= 是这样吗
<Meowoo> knownbad,
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer: 不喝最好, 生得上瘾.
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer: 一发不可收拾
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.19.b7m5lP&id=13888625710
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ 正品！养乐多活性乳酸菌饮品100ml*5瓶新日期 养肠胃 爱情公寓3-淘宝网
<Mayaer1> 。。。。
<Mayaer> 唉～
<knownbad> Meowoo: 去睡了。
<knownbad> i have modified app.../start file, but i can't restart my application
<^k^> 新 开源小工具 • 一个农历软件，求测试。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448558 最近在一个网站找的一个查农历的代码，听作者介绍说信息是来自香港天文台的。 [c] //table.h #define YEAR_SRT 1901 #define YEAR_NUM 200 #define THIS_YEAR(x) Year_Info[x - YEAR_SRT] static long Year_Info[YEAR_NUM] = { /* YEAR:LC:ZY:ZYDAY:L:LEAP:MONTHS 1901:01:10:10011:0:0000:0100101
<Meowoo> 好梦
<Meowoo> thx
<Mayaer> 这网络真给跪了。。。
<Mayaer> 据说我们校长同志为了限制男生玩游戏，所以降低了网速，日
<dfceaef> 高级。。。。。
<Meowoo> 我发觉我自己有问题
<Meowoo> 我启动了一个服务器,却在另一个后台里重启,总重启不起来.
<Meowoo> 启动了一轿车,却钻进一辆货车,不断重启,奇怪那轿车怎么起不来,货车却不断熄火打火
<Meowoo> 启动了一轿车,却钻进一辆货车,不断重启,奇怪那轿车怎么没反应,货车却不断熄火打火
<dfceaef> 。。。。。。。。。
<dfceaef> 药不能停
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 命令行中的快捷键 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448560 个人觉得挺有用的，发上来分享一下： 移动操作快捷键 Ctrl + f-- 向右移动一个字符，当然多数人用→ Ctrl + b-- 向左移动一个字符， 多数人用← ESC + f-- 向右移动一个单词，MAC下建议用ALT + → ESC + b-- 向左移动一个单词，MAC下建议用ALT + ← Ctrl + a
<Mayaer> 。。。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 救命啊啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448565 今天打开电脑,ubuntu进入后就出现个见面,说我的磁盘发生严重错误,下面有几个选择,,,l进行忽略,,M进入手动什么的,,,,,怎么办啊.好多东西里面...uuid什么的,我都看了是一致的..大神们..救命啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 cowoboy — 2013-09-07 19:41
<imtxc_away> test
<^k^> imtxc_away:点点点.  20:17 
<imtxc> 大家周末好啊 NaoTanRen
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 什么值得买上面天天推荐心率带是什么情怀
<imtxc> > joke
<^k^> imtxc:" 经典笑话：黛玉葬花 话说贾宝玉在后花园遇到拿著锄头的林黛玉，宝玉问黛玉说：『你在埋甚么啊！』黛玉呜噎的说：『花、花………。』宝玉赞叹的说：『你的心肠真好！』黛玉松了口气心想不小心的破的古董『花瓶』，埋起来应该没人看到吧！ "
<imtxc> > joke
<^k^> imtxc:" 经典笑话：吻新娘 牧师在为一对新婚夫妇主持婚礼时，由于新郎新娘都蓄着长发，他分辨不出谁是新郎谁是新娘，就笑着对他俩说：“请你们当中哪一位吻一下新娘吧！” "
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<alvin_rxg> 取新帖 timeover
<xiangfu_> 招人：php, C, linux开发人员
<langyxxl> 这也行，还招人。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 基蛙，刚刚刷了48km, avg 28.524 ， 平均心率 138.18
<imtxc> 基蛙不是在青鸟么
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  20:49 
<freeflying> imtxc, 高帅富如基蛙，怎么会去青鸟呢
<imtxc> freeflying: 在微博上看到的
<imtxc> 青鸟 == 青岛？
<freeflying> imtxc, http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/302571 果断入吧
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 小伙伴们拼单吧：Bryton 百锐腾 Cardio 40H GPS 心率表（含心率带） 999元包邮（1499，买3免1） 40E优惠后866元_京东商城优惠_运动户外_什么值得买
<imtxc> freeflying: 没人合伙
<imtxc> freeflying: 得四个人拼
<freeflying> imtxc, 拖上 NaoTanRen
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 一起？
<freeflying> imtxc, 我要是没买就和一起拼了
<imtxc> freeflying: 你现在用的 310 吧
<freeflying> imtxc, 去runbible上找人拼
<freeflying> imtxc, 是啊
<imtxc> 没人拼，也无货。。。
<freeflying> imtxc, 其实310不错
<imtxc> freeflying: 不是说310 的GPS 太渣么
<freeflying> imtxc, 没想象的那么渣，我之前也担心，现在很满意
<imtxc> freeflying: 好吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 你是骑车用？
<imtxc> 310 好像还可以游泳用
<freeflying> imtxc, 铁人三项的啊，都可以的
<freeflying> imtxc, 乃是打算搞车还是跑步
<imtxc> freeflying: 跑步吧，车用来代步上班就行了
<imtxc> adam8157: 每天膜拜豪基铛
<adam8157> imtxc: 乖
<freeflying> 那里能下到明星三缺一？
<freeflying> adam8157, 拜拜壕
<adam8157> freeflying: 乖
<adam8157> 哈哈哈
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 菜鸟 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448567 vpn推荐，需要感受国外代理的可以注册豆荚奥http://www.podvpn6.com/?fromuid=697646 ，链接我的推广还可以返利啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 博学长智 — 2013-09-07 21:18
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕和妹纸一起住了？
<adam8157> freeflying: 自己个
<adam8157> freeflying: 没妹子
<imtxc> adam8157: 骗人
<imtxc> 壕们大周末晚上也来 irc
<freeflying> adam8157, 小米盒子真心不错
<adam8157> freeflying: 没有电视, 路过
<freeflying> adam8157, lol
<caleb-> chromecast+1
<adam8157> freeflying: 收钱不?
<freeflying> caleb-, 无爱啊，墙内用不了youtube/netflix
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • chrome下出了个下载插件,跟firefox下的downthemall很像 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448570 名字是downloadall，很想downthemall，难道是同一个作者的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2013-09-07 21:26
<adam8157> freeflying: ? 要收除了硬件的钱不?
<freeflying> adam8157, 目测不用，速速给你老娘整个
<freeflying> adam8157, 上面跑植物大战僵尸效果也不错
<silverzhao> 求教：我的 midori 最近升级到了  0.5.5，发现打开网页时不显示文字了，如图所示 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i383685 。我用的是 Archlinux，有人遇到同样的问题吗？
<freeflying> silverzhao, 乖乖的用chrome/chromium/firefox吧，这货太不主流了，虽然也用webkit
<silverzhao> freeflying: 呃，我又仔细研究了下，似乎中文网站都是显示不了文字，若是英文网站如 Archlinux 的官方论坛，显示的就是好好的。
<silverzhao> freeflying: 我平时也不用他，只是因为它是 webkit 的，用它来测试一下网站的。
 * imtxc 大 firefox 已经一个周没崩溃过啦
 * caleb- firefox 23.0.1 天天崩
<freeflying> imtxc, 我自从升级了内核后，chrome开2-30个tab再也不崩溃了
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • sunpinyin的候选词突然变为竖直排列了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448572 ibus的设置中排列方式一直为水平排列，sunpinyin的候选词却不知道什么时候变为竖直排列了输入法.png 试着重新设置了几次，都不起作用。 哪位大侠支个招？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 renxinzhi — 2013-09-07 22:07
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 10.4 ubuntu 安装RELEASE 程序错误。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448573 10.4 ubuntu “安装RELEASE” 程序错误。 当点击 “安装RELEASE” 运行程序，然后进入程序界面 install Welcome 。下面就一片空白，最下方三个安宁只有 “quit” 能点击， “back”和“Continue” 都是灰色的。 无法下一步。 请大神帮忙解决
<^k^> >> 一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 samsungp858 — 2013-09-07 22:10
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 从Windows安装UbuntuKylin http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448574 对第一次从Windows转向Linux的朋友们有帮助。 工具：UltraISO 9.5版本以上 材料：UbuntuKylin 13.04、空白U盘 方法：使用UltraISO打开ISO镜像，使用“写入硬盘映像”，默认情况下选项都已经是正确的。直接点击写入即可。写入完毕，重启电脑从U盘
<^k^> >> 启动就会进入安装界面。 注意：UltraISO 9.3版本不能识别Ubuntu引导，因此建议在使用之前特别确定以下正在使用的Ul …
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, debian的源太不给力了
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: und ?
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 用回arch了
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 要啥没啥
<alvin_rxg> 要啥？
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 花姑娘啥的
<alvin_rxg> 我这边除了 viewnor 是自己编译的，其他都是源里的
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我的需求比较怪异啊
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 口味重
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, skype在64的debian下面疯狂的崩溃
<alvin_rxg> 哎？
<alvin_rxg> 32bit 表示木问题
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 32的是没问题
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 给老婆买了联想的s820  不错
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我准备明年回去 买个国产的fullhd 2G 4核心 双卡 自己刷
<alvin_rxg> ..
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 才1700
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 太便宜了
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这边的手机价格完全没有优势
<alvin_rxg> 是啊是啊
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我看 可以这样
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 从国内买手机  之后这边继续出售
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 绝对发
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 买两个手机？然后出售？
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 买它100个
<alvin_rxg> yo
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我先去趟rossmann 买尿布去
<alvin_rxg> 很有前瞻性嘛，关税都不考虑啦
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 回来继续谈
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 靠小留学生带啊
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你个笨
<alvin_rxg> 没啥好谈的这个
<alvin_rxg> 然后你怎么卖？
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, Ebay
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 弄个执照
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: ebay 不是淘宝，不代表他们不会来查你的
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以啊 弄个照
<alvin_rxg> 货源有问题，谁给你执照
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 货源怎么有问题
<alvin_rxg> XD
<HoloIRCUser> ?
<Meowoo> 是不是近来有什么大事
<Meowoo> 基本翻不了墙了
<Meowoo> ssh通道被墙了,vpn又不能上了
<liuzhoou> Meowoo: vpnbook试试
<Meowoo> 给个地址额
<Meowoo> 有个免费的vpn都用半年了,几天前开始不能永乐
<Meowoo> 连官网都上不去,翻墙也访问不了
<liuzhoou> Meowoo: us1.vpnbook.com  Username: vpnbook Password: cr2H3Fru
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 谢谢
<Meowoo> 这个官网也被墙
<Meowoo> 会不定时改密码的么?
<liuzhoou> Meowoo: 会改密码，可以用在线代理访问
<Meowoo> 我有15个vpn,没一个能上的
<Meowoo> 谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢 liuzhoou
<Meowoo> 见鬼了,上了,原来能上的反倒不行了
<liuzhoou> Meowoo:  you're welcome
<Meowoo> 不上 vpnbook 时, openshift 能用 ssh上,被墙8000端口,上了 vpnbook,反倒全不行.原来被墙的倒可上
<Meowoo> 现在倒过来了,咋回事额
<Meowoo> 我哪里弄错了
<Meowoo> 上了 vpnbook,连这里也上不了,现在是关了 vpnbook 才上的
<liuzhoou> DNS
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我弄了一个 openDNS
<Meowoo> 我改回
<Meowoo> 谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢
<psychologe> ubuntu能平铺窗口么，
<alvin_rxg> psychologe: 窗口平铺和系统没关系。看你使用哪个窗口管理器
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 管理员解答问题呢
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 毕业设计如何了
<onlylove> 半夜上来冒个泡，看看有人没
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, 有啊
<onlylove> 哦这……匿了
<alvin_rxg> 渣
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 半夜不睡在做啥
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 泡妞
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 哪里的妞半夜不睡觉让你泡？
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 美国的
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 米国现在白天好吧
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 西班牙的
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 西班牙现在也不是半夜
<alvin_rxg> 肚子好饿…
<knownbad> 去找越南妹要东西吃。
<knownbad> 正好搭讪。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 她又不在图书馆
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, 你腻毛
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 准备睡觉
<alvin_rxg> 豆瓣 fm 低音质带上好的耳机，里边偶尔会有噪音…
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 豆瓣...
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你就不会用kuwo啊
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, kuwo音乐音质不错
<alvin_rxg> kuwo 没那功能吧
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 支持在线
<alvin_rxg> 快饿死了。去市中心面包店吃面包了
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你不自己作饭了?
<Meowoo> 不行啊
<Meowoo> 我上 vpnbook 能翻墙,反倒一些之前能上的,现在不能上了,改 dns 也不行
<knownbad> ？
<stmsgebjgd> Meowoo, goagent
<stmsgebjgd> Meowoo, 奔奔
<Meowoo> 不会啊
<Meowoo> 你怎么知道我的乳名的
<Spectrum> 我知道了, us1.vpnbook.com 限制只能上网,一些端口是不能上的
<Spectrum> US VPN - optimized for fast web surfing; no p2p downloading
<Spectrum> 连irc都上不了
<Spectrum> 算了,去看a片
<stmsgebjgd> 阿姐撸啊 阿姐撸啊
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 我又用回arch了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 现在有简单的上arch办法了
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 我上了 debian wheezy + nonfree.
<knownbad> 得出去了。
<^k^> 05:02
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 我的xfce4+unity5两桌面及elementary os截图，实用兼美观 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448581 由于不喜欢unity的全局菜单， 喜欢鼠标甩到顶端，移动窗口的感觉，改用xfce4了。 话说，xfce4的滚轮切换标签实在太爽了(貌似不单是xfce)～， 以前认为是古怪的设计，现在感觉也是一种手指的释放啊！ 每次点击都是
<GODDOG> hello guys! moring!
<roylez> GODDOG: 好狗
<GODDOG> roylez: 少一个O好不好
<roylez> GODDOG: o，我是文盲
<GODDOG> roylez: 厄 这么早起来做什么？？？ 不到上班的时间吧
<roylez> GODDOG: 今天星期天啊
<roylez> GODDOG: 而且我上午不上班的
<GODDOG> roylez:  哦？？ 我已经过的混沌了 上午不上班？ 什么工作这么好
<GODDOG> roylez: 不要说熬夜到4点
<roylez> GODDOG: 老板付不起上午的工资，让我下午上班
<GODDOG> roylez:  强，这说明你有一个上午当老板的时间
<roylez> GODDOG: lol
#ubuntu-cn 2013-09-08
<HyElan> 好吧，大家好
<HyElan> 第一次用这个软件来这里，不知道现在这里还有人吗
<GODDOG> 什么情况？
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：面子 　　甲：你说为什么我女朋友喜欢牵只狗上街，却不喜欢牵着我的手上街？  　　乙：这个道理很简单，就跟你喜欢带你女朋友上街而不喜欢带只狗上街一个道理，都是为了面子上好看。
<GODDOG> 这
<imtxc> roylez: 每天工作俩小时的主席？
<GODDOG> imtxc: 这时平哥？
<imtxc> GODDOG: 刁哥忙啊
<GODDOG> imtxc: 算了 不要讨论政治问题，我家没水表
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 应用程序启动器 ““libreoffice4.1-startcenter.deskto“ 还没有被标记为可信任的。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448586 应用程序启动器 “libreoffice4.1-startcenter.desktop“ 还没有被标记为可信任的。如果您不知道这个文件的来源，那么启动它可能会不安全。 怎么改成信任的，放在桌面上启
<^k^> >> 动 右键->标记　可执行权限，无法选择 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanlif — 2013-09-08 8:53
<imtxc> > joke
<^k^> imtxc:" 经典笑话：制鞋 意大利有家鞋厂工人要求增加工资，老板不同意，老板担心他们罢工，作好防罢工的准备，但工人们却不罢工，仍继续生产，老板高兴了，当他检验那数千只鞋子时，发现全部是左脚穿的，老板无可奈何，不得不同意了工人的要求。 "
<GODDOG> imtxc: 问你个问题 我看C语言的时候 看见C99 的新特性
<imtxc> GODDOG: 啥
<GODDOG> imtxc: 说是定义局部数组的时候，能用变量做数组的宽度了
<imtxc> GODDOG: 恩
<GODDOG> imtxc: 这和C＋＋ 里的动态数组是不是一个东西了？
<imtxc> GODDOG: 变长数组嘛，不过我不知道 C++ 里面是什么
<GODDOG> imtxc: 哦 才看到 大学教材害人不浅啊
<imtxc> GODDOG: 教材里面说什么
<GODDOG> imtxc: 大学教材根本没说变长数组， 我实在看一个培训教程看到了
<imtxc> GODDOG: 不会是《一站式编程》 那本吧
<GODDOG> imtxc: 还真是 用wget下的网站 Linux一站式C
<imtxc> lol， 那本书不错
<imtxc> GODDOG: 用法在 并归排序 那章有例子
<GODDOG> imtxc: 哦
<GODDOG> imtxc: 我wget下来的这东西还不知道是否全 哈哈
<imtxc> 可以打包下啊，也有pdf的
<GODDOG> imtxc: 我现在用流量合你聊天
<imtxc> GODDOG: ..
<imtxc> GODDOG: 粗门了
<freeflying> 早安同学们
<imtxc> freeflying: 老师早
<imtxc> 老湿
<GODDOG> imtxc: 7878
<GODDOG> freeflying: 老湿 不早了
<freeflying> kao
<freeflying> 12点都没到，只能说早
<roylez> imtxc: 用过tor吗？
<imtxc> roylez: 木
<roylez> imtxc: 知道谁用过么？
<imtxc> 不鸡到啊
<roylez> imtxc: 要你何用
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> roylez: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzM5NDgwMjcy.html
<NaoTanRen> roylez: 我之前倒是用过
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 【重口】寄生在男孩身上的可怕生物。。—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<peanut__> tor在国内还有节点么？
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: ....
<roylez> NaoTanRen: 现在还能用么？
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: lol
<NaoTanRen> roylez: 早先能呀, 500kb/s的速度呢
<NaoTanRen> roylez: 现在, 我都一年多不用了
<roylez> NaoTanRen: 我问的是现在，I D I O T
<peanut__> 试一下不就知道了
<NaoTanRen> peanut__: 别把真理说出来
<peanut__> 以前貌似连不上，现在不知道了
<roylez> peanut__: 我反正还没弄明白
<roylez> NaoTanRen: 我只是想上去看lolitacity
<NaoTanRen> roylez: 等我心情好了, 帮你试试看吧
<NaoTanRen> roylez: 啥东西? 地址
<roylez> NaoTanRen: lolitacity.onion
<NaoTanRen> roylez: 翻墙都不能看..
<roylez> NaoTanRen: 整好了把你的 torrc 发给我
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTIxNTE2ODYw.html
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTIxNTE2ODYw.html -- unhandled responsein get head
<imtxc> 。。。。 500？
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 贴标题过来
<archl> NaoTanRen: 昨天从20点开始睡，到5点。
 * Mayaer1 早早早～
<NaoTanRen> archl: 还行, 不算太多.
 * archl 抱抱 NaoTanRen
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 乃是开学了, 所以要常来了?
<NaoTanRen> archl: 抱抱
 * archl 抱抱 Mayaer1
<Mayaer1> archl: 搞基= =
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 哈哈～
<archl> NaoTanRen: 所以没来，忘记了
<CyrusYzGTt> ... Mayaer1 尔乃男人？？
<archl> Mayaer1: alivin见到你了没。
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 男人你妹
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: Mayaer1 是男的。
<Mayaer1> archl: 木有
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 那你嫁给我
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: - -
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 你在广州是吧～
<NaoTanRen> <archl> CyrusYzGTt: Mayaer1 是男的。  <CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 那你嫁给我    我好想看懂了什么...
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 嗯，
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 40的老男人，啃嫩草啊。
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 报销路费，我十一去找你
<Mayaer1> 哇哈哈哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> NaoTanRen§ Mayaer1 嫁给我，就天然是女人，
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ OK
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你们俩私聊啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 嗯，早上出去逛街，晚上开房
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 尼玛。。。。
<NaoTanRen> ....
<archl> Mayaer1: 不管怎么样都要开房。。。
 * Mayaer1 日啊，住在食堂旁边就是不好啊
<NaoTanRen> CyrusYzGTt: 你在广州哪儿呀?
<archl> Mayaer1: 否则你住他家么。
<archl> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ ..
<Mayaer1> 这味道好香，饿死我了
<CyrusYzGTt> NaoTanRen§ 对你不敢性趣
<Mayaer1> archl: 当然要住他家里～
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 去广州吃拉肠和牛肉丸吧
<NaoTanRen> CyrusYzGTt: 最好不过
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 还要跟我同房
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 你在广州哪儿啊
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 。
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • Slashdot对Python之父的采访 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448588 原文地址： http://blog.jobbole.com/47081/ 从Google到Dropbox nurhussein 提问：“Hi，是什么促使离开Google去Dropbox的？你之前在Google主要做什么？以后在Dropbox会做什么？” Guido：在Google呆了7年之后，我已经准备好生活里有一些变化，而这时Dropbox的工作
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 话说你是男是女。
<NaoTanRen> archl: 都不是.
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.37.bvWDkm&id=24504076409
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ 工厂直销不锈钢2阳指防身武器；防狼器钥匙棍；女子防身器-淘宝网
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 有备无患
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 哈哈
<archl> NaoTanRen: 。
 * NaoTanRen 其实不应该推荐大剪刀吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 白云区 萝岗区 都有住的地方
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ boy
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 酱紫
<NaoTanRen> 不是天河区不考虑
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。土豪啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 我一般一个人住的地方在 萝岗区。 就是我的乡下
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 乃是去上下九淘衣服去吗?
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 那是啥。。
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 离越秀区远不
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 买衣服的地方. 也有各种广州特色的吃得.
<CyrusYzGTt> NaoTanRen§ 天河区 那里 租给别人了，，
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 酱紫
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 上下九 -> 流行前线 -> 北京路  越来越贵
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 额，自从新划分区， 天河区那个住的地方成越秀区了
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 就在白云山对面
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 酱紫
<NaoTanRen> CyrusYzGTt: 请叫他"白云土坡"
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 你去买机票吧～
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 过来报销，， 我没有网银，不过 暂时 3万以下能报销
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> NaoTanRen§ 出街少， 无所谓。。
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 3万- -
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 咋了
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 我没钱= =  开学一交学费就没了>_<
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 这里生活水平高，低于2000都很难生活。
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 真假。。那么夸张。。
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 我在学校一月1k过着还可以。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 嗯，
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 我之前在广州, 生活费是一个月1500, 过得很奢华了...
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 没有上过大学，， 不清楚
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 牛肉加蛋的拉肠才4rmb
<Mayaer1> 等下  有点事
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 其实就是通货膨胀严重
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 俺去不了广州，吃不到啊
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 哼～
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ ..
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 乃不是十一去吗?
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 他不给俺买机票啊～
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1:  ... ... 坐火车呀, 孩子...
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 要24小时。。
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 那怎么了?
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 我最喜欢的妹子, 就是火车上认识的
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 来我这里报销就是了，， 顺便去开房
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 都是北京的娃去广州上学
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 才不要- -   12个小时还差不多
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: s/妹子/姐姐/
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 24个小时太疯狂
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 卧铺呀...
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 没钱买- -
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 太贵>_<
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 400 而已... 比机票便宜多了
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 飞机两个小时就可以到为毛要选择24个小时的。
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 你坐火车过来。我给你报销飞机票的价钱
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 因为没钱呀
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 木有哇，机票差不多600
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 滚粗
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 算上基建和燃油附加税?
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 伤心的去画圈圈
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 恩纳
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 画个圈圈诅咒你
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 你从哪儿出发?
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 南京啊
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 乃是南京的? 一直以为你是山东的....
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ XXOO你
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 我刚查的，十一那天最便宜的大概440，加机建燃油600左右啊
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 那确实不贵...
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 我山东威海人，在南京上学啊
<archl> 发生什么了
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 哦...
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 不给我买机票，你就意淫吧～
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 我有严重的阿尔兹海默症, 记不清这么多东西....
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ ..可是没有网银，，
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 你看我名字就知道了
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 哈哈
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 去办～
<archl> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 最近没有时间，要去工作，还有参加外公的生日宴会
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 办个网银才多长时间
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 再说，离十一早着呢
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 不支持linux..
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 装win的虚拟机
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 对于win系统，不信任， 你还是过来，我给你报销，
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 浦发银行的。
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 哪儿那么多接口
<Mayaer1> 借口
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 你不买机票就不去～
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 我听妈妈用农业银行的
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。你妹。。。
<NaoTanRen> CyrusYzGTt: 农业银行也行, 开快捷支付就行了
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你基督徒么。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 哼，不来就不来， 我撸管去
<NaoTanRen> .............
<archl> 。。。。。。。
<archl> ………………
<CyrusYzGTt> NaoTanRen§ 我这里不给用，这里大开发， 每一笔钱都要审查
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 恩，十一去西安
 * archl 踢 CyrusYzGTt 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 一边去
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 来成都吧
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈哈
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 各种美食
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 报销机票不
<archl> NaoTanRen: 唉，你在成都？
<NaoTanRen> archl: 不, 我在广州呀
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: http://www.56.com/u78/v_OTU4ODA2NDM.html#st=282&fromoutpvid=OTU4ODA2NDM&
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 漂亮老婆带小三回家抓小四_视频在线观看 - 56.com
<NaoTanRen> archl: 错了, 我在北京呀
<archl> NaoTanRen: 。。。
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: :-D我听说了，还有好多漂亮妹子
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 信息量好大啊。。。
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 我都想去呀
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: = =
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 貌似不错, 在看
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 成都确实也有一个同学
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 春熙路是嘛，哈哈～
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 我还没去过呢, 想去而已.
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: = =
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 好大信息量....
<imtxc> 是啊
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 南京离成都太远了，不如去西安～
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 而且西安我从小就想去～  现在终于可以圆了这个梦想～
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 扮兵马俑去?
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 哈哈～  不哇 去看城墙～
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • kubuntu 每个桌面的部件不同 这个功能失效了 求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448589 kubuntu 每个桌面的部件不同 这个功能失效了 求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 guolei_jia — 2013-09-08 10:27
<NaoTanRen> ...
<hongker> 我会说我在成都么。。。
<Mayaer1> 哇
<Mayaer1> 漂亮妹子～
<Mayaer1> 川妹子是不是都白白净净的～
<hongker> 你才是妹纸。。你全家都是妹纸。。＝＝
<Mayaer1> hongker: 你不是吗。。不是昨天有人说你是。。。
<hongker> 四川的妹纸的确都是以白为美的
<hongker> Mayaer1: 偶是男的。
<Mayaer1> hongker: 好吧～
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 我表弟在西安大学读书， 你应该会遇到的，，
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 然后呢- -
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 没有什么，就是推荐我表弟给你，， 撸管中，， 闪人
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 然后就有人给你报销去西安的机票了呗
<zlei> emacs 窗口激活后不被提前
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 哈哈
<NaoTanRen> zlei: 什么叫激活?
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 对对 快把你表弟联系方式给我
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 哼，不管你了， 竟然不来广州
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 你不给我买机票我怎么去
<zlei> NaoTanRen: 我双击打开一个文件后，emacs窗口已经被激活了。但是窗口被会被提到最前面
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 不是说，过来直接给你报销
<zlei> 用gnome3 emacs-daemon
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 不行
<NaoTanRen> zlei: ... gnome的问题....
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 为么，然后去逛街，晚上开房XXOO
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 传说中的千里送逼么= =
<zlei> NaoTanRen: 用kde也有这问题
<NaoTanRen> zlei: stumpwm没这问题.. 别的下面没试过
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 不是，是 织女渡鹊桥， 找我
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 那牛郎就在原地等？
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 嗯，没有看神话故事么， 牛郎被限制自由了
<NaoTanRen> CyrusYzGTt: 你是牛郎?
<CyrusYzGTt> NaoTanRen§ 不是，我是凡人， 只是用了哥故事比喻，我是我
<NaoTanRen> CyrusYzGTt: 那些牛郎们不都是凡人吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> NaoTanRen§ 不一样，现代的意义是 做鸭的，， 不同。。
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 你妹。。
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 你不买机票我就不去～
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 哼，报销都不过来， 一边去
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: 没有机票就不去～～
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer1§ 随便
<Mayaer1> CyrusYzGTt: ～～
 * Mayaer1 洗衣服去～
 * CyrusYzGTt 撸管去
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助：ubuntu12.04的ipv6不可用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448591 如题。 我用的ISP应该是提供ipv6网络的，因为我的电脑装了双系统(ubuntu 12.04, windows 7)，在win7下是可以上ipv6的网站。但是在ubuntu下用不了。在ubuntu下ping6 ipv6.google.com的输出是： connect: Network is unreachable ubuntu12.04下ifconfig的输
<^k^> >> 出是： eth0 Link encap:以太网 硬件地址 50:46:5d:2f:e6:15 inet6 地址: fe80::5246:5dff:fe2f:e615/64 Scope:Link UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAS …
<Meowoo> 弄了 goagent 还是翻不了墙额
<Mayaer1> Meowoo: 那是肿么回事～
<Meowoo> Mayaer1, 好多错误
<NaoTanRen> ... ...
<Mayaer1> Meowoo: >_<
<Mayaer1> Meowoo: 你用chrome还是FF啊
<Mayaer1> Meowoo: 噗，你是win还是Linux啊。。
<Meowoo> linux
<Meowoo> ubuntu
<Meowoo> 和 ff chrome 无关额
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 你学什么的?
<Mayaer1> Meowoo: 我曾经也配置成功过呀～  在Ubuntu上
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 专业神马的都是浮云，，反正也不会。。
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 好奇, 问额外你
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 好奇, 所以问问
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 哈哈，好吧，软件工程。。。
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 哦.
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求助千兆网络UBUNTU12.04 server搭建samba局域网传输只有20MB/s http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448592 服务器是ATOM D2550 4G内存 硬盘12T raid5 千兆网卡 操作系统是ubuntu12.04 server 64 bit 客户机是win7系统 电脑之间都是6类网线 加千兆交换机互联 装完samba后win7从网络邻居中拖文件传输速度只有23-28MB/s。不是说千
<^k^> >> 兆可以达到70MB/s得嘛我这情况正常吗 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 why526 — 2013-09-08 11:00
 * NaoTanRen 羡慕学计算机/软件工程出身的娃
<Meowoo> 是不是要导入什么证书啊
<Meowoo> 配置成功了,能启动了,上去,python一大堆错误
<Meowoo> 有句话指明是ssl 的错误
<Meowoo>     certutil -d sql:$HOME/.pki/nssdb -A -t TC -n "goagent" -i /home/dn/google_appengine/goagent-goagent-91cd5e4/local/CA.crt
<Meowoo> 这命令有错额
<Meowoo> certutil: function failed: security library: bad database.
<NaoTanRen> Meowoo: 你的用户名叫dn?
<Meowoo> 不是,我替换了我的用户名啊
<Meowoo> 我又不傻
<Mayaer1> Meowoo: 导入证书不是在浏览器的插件配置中吗
<NaoTanRen> Meowoo: 那可说不好
<Mayaer1> nao
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 哈哈哈
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 不一定, 需要ssl的其他应用, 一般都需要证书
<Meowoo> 提示是 bad database
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 你是学啥的啊，其实就算计算机专业也学不到啥啊，，，
<Meowoo> 德国香肠
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 我是学水产养殖的
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 结果找不到工作
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 像我，大一C跟C++学了就跟没学一样
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 哇哈哈哈 怎么会学这个专业
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 所以羡慕你们
 * NaoTanRen sigh, 说出来都是泪呀
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 我现在都在问自己, 为啥当初要学这个...
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 脑残了呗...
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 所以你看我现在的名字
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 我对自己的脑子, 那都是恨呀!
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: nnnnd, 让我现在去看池塘, 我可不乐意
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 哈哈 难道是当初喜欢的女生学这个～
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 不是呀...
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 刚才接了个电话。。。
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 妹子学这个, 那真是脑瘫了...
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 哈哈
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 我再脑瘫, 也不会喜欢一个脑瘫的妹子的...
<Meowoo> 我还真输错命令了
<NaoTanRen> Meowoo: 你看, 我就说不一定嘛
<Meowoo> 与证书无关额,还是有问题
<klose`> Meowoo: 数据库损坏了，　重建试试看呗
<Meowoo> 能上了
<NaoTanRen> Meowoo: 当时做螃蟹的繁殖的时候, 就真有妹子用俩母螃蟹来做实验... 我跟她说的时候, 她还说"我又不傻"   cc Mayaer1
<Meowoo> klose`, 我输错命令了
<klose`> Meowoo: 汗
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 哈哈哈
<Meowoo> 我子做聪明 把 $HOME 当那文档说要替换我家目录的
<Meowoo> 我替换 ~这个了
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 后来做完实验, 螃蟹都被我们蒸了
<klose`> NaoTanRen: 这妹子是重来没吃过大闸蟹吧
<NaoTanRen> klose`: 谁知道呢
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 做过实验的还能吃吗- -
<klose`> NaoTanRen: 看后盖就知道了，雌雄的大闸蟹可不是一个价格的
<Meowoo> 网是能上了,但还是连不上我的openshift服务
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 繁殖实验而已!
<Meowoo> 以前用ssh通道可以,用vpn也可以,现在这些全不能上了
<NaoTanRen> klose`: 人家没准是les呢....
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 不加别的试剂吗？
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 不加呀, 就是观察
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: - -
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 不打点激素啥的？
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 不....
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 那得等到啥时候啊
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 八月开学的时候就放在一起, 一个多月就结束了
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 每周上课的时候去实验室看一下就行
<Meowoo> goagent 是啥代理
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 哈哈～  酱紫～
<Meowoo> 是sock5么?
<Meowoo> goagent 是啥代理
<Meowoo> 是sock5么?
<NaoTanRen> Meowoo: 目测sock5  刷屏, t
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 等吃螃蟹等的我们好辛苦
 * NaoTanRen 做饭去
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 舍友刚给我带回来～
<Meowoo> 貌似不是
<Meowoo> GAE MODE: HTTPS
<Meowoo> 这个啥意思
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 怀念校园生活呀...
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 以前我上学得时候, 经常吃这家的外卖: http://ele.me/py-lsjcy
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ 广州市大学城GOGO新天地3楼3A026A - 卤汕记餐饮 - 叫外卖上ele.me
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 哈哈
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 为啥要跑到广州那么远上大学啊、
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 大吃国
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 大吃国的伙食好呀
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: = =
<Mayaer1> NaoTanRen: 不觉得离家太远嘛= =
<NaoTanRen> Mayaer1: 就想出去玩玩嘛
<Meowoo> goagent还是不行啊
<Meowoo> 反倒一个免费的一月800MB流量,一次只能20分钟在线的可以连上我的openshift的服务器
<gone> Any one here?
<gone> I need help
<NaoTanRen> gone: describe your question driectly plz.
<gone> I can't use the bluetooth
<gone> Can't switch on
<NaoTanRen> gone: have you checked rfkill list?
<gone> I do have  the hardware
<gone> What is a rfkill list?
<^k^> gone: define:a rfkill list? rfkill is a small userspace tool to query the state of the rfkill switches, buttons and |...| |rfkill list|. to get the rfkill index, then use rfkill block <index>|<type>. or
<gone> Can't catch the point =。=
<NaoTanRen> gone: just type "rfkill list" in your terminal.
<gone> OK I'm trying
<gone> 0: ideapad_wlan: Wireless LAN
<gone> 	Soft blocked: no
<gone> 	Hard blocked: no
<gone> 1: ideapad_bluetooth: Bluetooth
<gone> 	Soft blocked: no
<gone> 	Hard blocked: no
<^k^> gone:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<NaoTanRen> gone: stop!
<NaoTanRen> gone: please paste the output to other page.
<gone> got it
<NaoTanRen> gone: you can find one by /topic
<NaoTanRen> gone: just tell me if there is a "yes" within the output?
<NaoTanRen> archl: oops, all are no for bluetooth.
<gone> What is that mean?
<Mayaer1> 午睡去～
<^k^> gone: define:that mean? The English language explained! Ask (or provide answers!) about common idioms, buzzwords, catch phrases, and slang.
<NaoTanRen> gone: it mean's there is no soft/hard block for your bluetooth
<NaoTanRen> gone: then I have no idea about why you can't switch on it...
<gone> 我还是说中文好了。。。。
<NaoTanRen> ....
<NaoTanRen> nnnnd, 你丫说英文干嘛....
<gone> =。=
<NaoTanRen> 以为你不会中文的...
<gone> 习惯了。。。。在IRC说英文
<NaoTanRen> ....
<gone> 用中文表达好点=。=
<gone> 为什么我打不开蓝牙？
<gone> 图形界面的系统设置里的蓝牙
<NaoTanRen> gone: 你用什么打开蓝牙, 怎么操作, 提示什么...
<gone> 没有提示
<NaoTanRen> gone:  http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ 提问的智慧
<gone> 就是有个类似滑块的东西
<gone> 无法滑动到on状态
 * NaoTanRen won't waste my life unless you read smart-questions seriously.
<gone> 好长。。。。
 * archl 抱抱 NaoTan|Cooking
 * archl 是废人
 * archl 抱抱 NaoTan|Cooking 。。。刚才掉线n次。
<archl> eexpress: ee你不做饭？
<archl> 话说，哪里的男人不做饭？
<locate> 已婚男人
<archl> 。。。
<archl> locate: 想起啦，是不想做饭的男人不做饭！
<roylez> NaoTan|Cooking: 脑瘫
<NaoTan|Cooking> roylez: 刚炒好一个菜
<NaoTan|Cooking> roylez: 手撕包菜!
<roylez> NaoTan|Cooking: 不能上 lolita city不开心
<archl> lolita city？
<NaoTan|Cooking> roylez: 干嘛的网站?
<vanishing> 好饿。。
<archl> roylez: 乐乐
<archl> roylez: 最近呆在什么房间里？
<duanhuiqiang> 提问：用mtpfs挂载android手机时出现Error: Unable to open ~/.mtpz-data for reading.
<duanhuiqiang> 以前可以用的，但是前几天放傻删掉了整个用户文件夹
<duanhuiqiang> 重装了mtpfs也没有用
<roylez> duanhuiqiang: mkdir .mtpz-data
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [求助]华硕笔记本ubuntu11.10无线网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448599 华硕E46C笔记本。。ubuntu11.10系统。。。 在寝室用路由器开的无线局域网可以上但是图书馆的sMobileNet却连不上。。请问这是为什么？如何解决呢？ 求助！！多谢！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ruki — 2013-09-08 12:13
<icesword> !version
<archl> NaoTan|Cooking:  Lolita City was a website that used hidden services available through the Tor network. The site hosted child pornography with male and female models ranging from 0 to
<archl> 从 0 ，那是什么。。。
<archl> to 17 years of age (18 is the minimum age legal age in many jurisdictions, including the US and UK)
<archl> Users 	14,994 (June 2013)
<archl> Launched 	November 2010
<archl> Current status 	Offline (as of 10 August 2013)
<archl> roylez: 大概被捉住了
<Meowoo> 有啥翻墙的吗
<Meowoo> gaegent我用着能上网,但连不上我的服务器
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于VMware-Tools的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448601 我安装了VMware-Tools后能用了，但是却无法上网，重启系统后VMware-Tools却不能用了 求帮助 统计信息: 发表于 由 Little_yan — 2013-09-08 13:44
<Meowoo> 申请了一个ssh,用不了 ssh tunnel 额
<Meowoo> 有什么翻墙的ssh么
<NaoTan|Cooking> Meowoo: 自己买一个嘛, 5rmb/mon
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 买了,又不知道行不行
<Meowoo> 我不单要翻墙看网页
<Meowoo> 有几个能翻墙,但连不上非web的
<NaoTan|Cooking> Meowoo: 你要连什么?
<Meowoo> 现在单纯翻墙访问网页没问题
<NaoTan|Cooking> Meowoo: 我问你, 你要连身么
<NaoTan|Cooking> 什么
<Meowoo> 我放在openshift里的app
<Meowoo> 他连的是8000端口,现在能翻墙的 vpn 和 gaegent 都连不上我的  app
<NaoTan|Cooking> Meowoo: 怎么连, 我试试看我的行不行
<Meowoo> 我的是websocket的
<Meowoo> ws://dev-bgmrpc.rhcloud.com:8000
<Meowoo> 直接连没用的
<Meowoo> 能用proxy 连 ssh 就行
<Meowoo> 你试不了的
<NaoTan|Cooking> 那就算了
<Meowoo> 不用翻墙 他的 ssh能上,但连不上我的app
<Meowoo> 用了 vpnbook, ssh和app都不能连了
<Meowoo> 关键我这个是基于websocket的特殊应用.单连他没反应的
<Spectrum> NaoTan|Cooking, 你翻墙 nmap dev-bgmrpc.rhcloud.com 看看
<Spectrum> 我不翻,看得到22,80,443,8000和8443,翻墙后只看到80,113,443
<NaoTan|Cooking> Spectrum: 没弄proxytoolchain
<Spectrum> 额
<Spectrum> 我不翻墙,应当能连8000额,但连不上,必须翻墙.但之前翻墙能上的现在全上不了了,现在能翻的工具,连8000的端口都扫不了
<Spectrum> 好郁闷额
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：最差的学生 　　爸爸对儿子说：“东东，你是班里最差的学生，不觉得害臊吗？”　　东东不以为然地答道：“这有什么办法？昨天我们班里最差的一个同学转到另外一所学校去了，这能怨我吗？”
<Spectrum> 谁看得动 ssh隧道的调试信息的
<Spectrum> http://code.bulix.org/lhi9yl-84426
<^k^> Spectrum ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<Spectrum> alvin_rxg, 懂么
<gebjgd> Spectrum, 你被挡了
<gebjgd> Spectrum, traceroute -T -p 8983 remote
<Spectrum> 额
<Spectrum> 谁挡的, 是 ssh 还是防火墙
<gebjgd> Spectrum, 所以让你traceroute
<Spectrum> 额
<Spectrum> gebjgd, 好像是 server断关了
<Spectrum> http://wiki.metawerx.net/wiki/SSHTunnelTroubleshooting
<^k^> Spectrum ⇪ t: SSH Troubleshooting - Metawerx Java Wiki
<Spectrum> port-forwarding has been disabled server-wide in /etc/ssh/sshd_config using AllowTcpForwarding no (default setting is yes)
<Spectrum> 英语不好
<gebjgd> Spectrum, 没关系 可以猜
<Spectrum> has been disabled server-wide in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Spectrum> 好像说在服务端那个配置文件关闭 allowTcpForwarding
<Spectrum> gaegent 不好用
<whatot> goagent
<gebjgd> 好用啊
<Spectrum> 单纯上网还行
<Spectrum> 但我不单上web额
<Spectrum> 我还连8000端口的服务端
<Spectrum> goagent不能上
<gebjgd> vpn吧
<gebjgd> 请联系ofan
<Spectrum> vpn也不行,昨天有一好心人推荐 vpnbook, 上web很快,还是一样的问题
<Spectrum> ofan, 有vpn推荐么?
<gebjgd> Spectrum, 他就是提供商
<Spectrum> 额
<Spectrum> ofan, ofan ofan
<Spectrum> 晚点再上来
<zlei> git中删除了很多文件，如何一次git rm
<Spectrum> 搞定 websocket 又碰上墙
<whatot> git clean -f
<whatot> 错了
<Spectrum> 好了
<Spectrum> cjb又能上了
<Spectrum> cjb抽风了
<zlei> WhiteMoOn: 可以让git自动监视文件修改和添加删除吗
<whatot> 可以尝试git commit --interactive
<Spectrum> 检测修改,直接缓存么?
<gebjgd> crontab
<archl> gebjgd:问你一个关于 输入法的问题，横排时候 你觉得的把 候选编号放在前面好还是后面好？          比如说 houxuan 1 候选 2后弦 3后续 | 候选 1 后弦 2 后续3
<gebjgd> 显然
<gebjgd> archl, 在前面
<gebjgd> archl, 现在就挺好
<archl> gebjgd: 哦。我总觉得 要目光返回，要不就做减法减一。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: duden，你买的是哪个版本的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, duden? korrektur?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 把我的发给你就是了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 8.0
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 要不
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: home 还是 pro ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还分home和pro？
<alvin_rxg> .................................
<alvin_rxg> home 19€, pro 48€
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那就是home的
<alvin_rxg> http://amzn.to/1e4CE5S
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.de/DUDEN-Home-f%C3%BCr-Microsoft-Office/dp/3411109971/ref=sr_1_1?s=software&ie=UTF8&qid=1378628988&sr=1-1&keywords=duden -- unhandled responsein get head
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~急！Unity 怎么恢复阿！桌面的菜单栏都消失！~~~~~~~~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448602 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~急！Unity 怎么恢复阿！桌面的菜单栏都消失！~~~~~~~~~~ 看见论坛上有好多淫，都遇见了这个问题，但是都没有什么好的解决办法。 今天没事情，手yin玩了几个 compiz 的设置，之后就这样了
<^k^> >> 。 下图。 注：帮忙补个图片，传不上图，图片地址：http://yunpan.cn/QGyycu7UftWkR 统计信息: 发表于 由 lichengjia — 2013- …
<alvin_rxg> 手yin
<archl> alvin_rxg: 20欧就免运费了，教你个坏蛋法则。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 干嘛
<archl> alvin_rxg: 前天我姥爷购买了amazon的东西，但是有个不想要了，同行的还有一个不够钱免运费的。然后我帮忙退的时候，问过amazon员工，她说你直接等上门时拒收不想要的那一件就好了。
<alvin_rxg> 这算什么？
<archl> alvin_rxg: 什么意思？
<alvin_rxg> 我没懂你什么意思
<archl> alvin_rxg: 我姥爷买一项牛奶和一盒月饼。
<alvin_rxg> 艹，两件东西算一件包裹单的！你他妈还能拆开来？！
<archl> alvin_rxg: 但是月饼单独是不够免运费的货物价值。所以我以为退货的时候不能单独退，但是对方说可以。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 她打电话来说的。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 所以如果你够厚脸皮。
<alvin_rxg> 哦，明白了。两个包装哦。不是东西都装一起的。那你随便
<archl> alvin_rxg: 或者你脸皮更厚一点，买了一件之后退货，然后让别人帮忙买回来。
<archl> lol
<gebjgd> archl, 不够折腾的呢
<archl> 会便宜些~ 二手的。
<alvin_rxg> 边去吧，为了这点小便宜
<alvin_rxg> 反正这边网购的话，一般都是尽可能的把所有东西都放一个包裹里。你没办法说到了拆开来说里边一个不要了退回去
<archl> gebjgd: alvin_rxg: 只是真的中国人会贪这个，我猜想就是因为这种思维存在DELL 不卖回收的电脑，而是当新品卖。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 哦。你就找个从异地抽调的那种。amazon比较特殊，不喜欢东西放一起，也不喜欢存货。
<alvin_rxg> 吃饱了没事干嘛你？
 * archl 不对。。。我没那个意思。。。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 你他妈不如去找个好工作多挣几个运费
<archl> alvin_rxg: 只是说那个事的可能性。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 不喜欢找工作
<alvin_rxg> 富二代果然不一样
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<archl> Mayaer: 孩子。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<Mayaer> archl: 我打算等会去剪个大刘海～
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 知道了吧  二代就是这样的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你说中国好的了么
<Mayaer> gebjgd: 好久不见。。
<archl> gebjgd: 切，就是因为你们这样只知道工作赚钱的。。。
<archl> lol
<gebjgd> archl, 扯鸡巴丹
<alvin_rxg> 上大街去站个街，少说也要好几十个运费到手了
<gebjgd> archl,  不是你们这帮二代 天朝不至于这样
<archl> gebjgd: 。
<alvin_rxg> 还说年龄比我大
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不成人和年龄没关系
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 李小林都绝经了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还不是不成人
<alvin_rxg> 李小林是谁……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 天朝的电婊子
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 李小鹏他妹- -
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: duden 在  amazon 有个 standard 版本，官方又找不到……真不知道是什么情况…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我把我的iso发给你算了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 真累
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 要不要
<alvin_rxg> 我想自己买一个
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 买吧 我是从官网买的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 官网找不到 standard 的版本……不会是 pro 吧？……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以我不知道什么版本
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那就买home版的。amazon 17块钱
<gebjgd> CCTV又精神分裂
<gebjgd> 哈哈
<archl> 精神分裂的tplink和电信，改我的user agent
<gebjgd> * Mayaer (~Administr@223.65.188.252) hat #ubuntu-cn verlassen <----这是高手啊
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 安装了fcitx ctrl+space为什么激活不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448608 用apt安装了fcitx, ctrl+space为什么激活不了? 我看配置里面输入法选项卡下面是空白,什么都没有,是不是还要安装其他输入法,像拼音,五笔之类的? 统计信息: 发表于 由 yiyepianzhou — 2013-09-08 17:37
<archl> alvin_rxg: 你的google plus 头像更真实啊。
<alvin_rxg> 对哦，得看看 maya 的自拍照
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 哪位大神提供一个libaliedit64.so？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448610 64位suse执行完aliedit.sh没产生libaliedit64.so文件，各位~/.mozilla/plugins里有的谁给一个啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 naqch — 2013-09-08 18:08
<skraito> hi all
<^k^> skraito:点点点.  18:11 
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ROUTER路由器模式，联网方法。可以了！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448611 ubuntu 12.04 LTS 宽带硬件： 电话线 宽带猫 ROUTER 硬件 连接方法： 1）以太网线，连接在宽带猫与无线路由器之间。 2）无线路由器插上电源，再调到ROUTER路由器档。 3）USB无线网卡，插在电脑的USB接口。 连
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 哪位大神提供一个libaliedit64.so？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448610 64位suse执行完aliedit.sh没产生libaliedit64.so文件，各位~/.mozilla/plugins里有的谁给一个啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 naqch — 2013-09-08 18:08
<archl> 难舍最后一格电。。。AA电池。。。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ROUTER路由器模式，联网方法。可以了！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448611 ubuntu 12.04 LTS 宽带硬件： 电话线 宽带猫 ROUTER 硬件 连接方法： 1）以太网线，连接在宽带猫与无线路由器之间。 2）无线路由器插上电源，再调到 ROUTER路由器 档。 3）USB无线网卡，插在电脑的USB接口。
<^k^> >> 连接以上的AP硬件后，电脑显示屏右上角，自动多个了dlink无线链接。 ROUTER 软件 设置方法： 1）点击dlink链接，输 …
<archl> NaoTan|Cooking: 我还是想问，  我要把横排输入法 候选项目的编号放到候选项目之后，你怎么想。 比如 hushuo  胡说 1・户数2・忽视3・
<archl> 吃了太多鸡蛋了。要吐了。。。
<archl> lol
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • Compiz设置了无效果 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448612 本人安装的是Elementary OS,安装显卡驱动成功了，安装了Compiz，可是设置任何特效都没用，不知道问题出在哪里 统计信息: 发表于 由 zviki — 2013-09-08 19:15
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 刚安装了13.10的每日构建版，怎么右上角总有个supinyin? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448614 刚安装了13.10的每日构建版，怎么右上角总有个supinyin?有没用!怎么搞掉他，怎么会有这个呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 haime — 2013-09-08 19:27
<archl> http 和 https 竟然会让论坛调用不同 css
<hceasy> ubunt下现在不能直接运行二进制程序了么 ？？
<hceasy> 在终端里试了好多格式貌似都不行。。
<hceasy> 谁帮个忙 ？
<hceasy> 擦擦，。。。
<hceasy> 要死了。。
<alvin_rxg> sh bin
<hceasy> ？
<skraito> hi anyone wanna join 0x71 hacker team
<skraito> come join our channel ##0x71
<NaoTan|Cooking> hceasy: readelf 看看是啥二进制程序
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 基蛙
<hceasy> NaoTanRen: 额  没用过这个命令。。参数是 ？？？
<NaoTanRen> hceasy: readelf filename
<hceasy> NaoTanRen:  我-a后一堆回应。。。
<NaoTanRen> hceasy: -h
<hceasy> NaoTanRen: 这个程序在fedora下我运行成功。 今天换了ubuntu在终端里怎么敲命令它都不运行  是INODE 的拨号工具
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 乐天上的东西价格不给力啊，貌似global的也没啥东西
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 对, 只有一些特价比较好一些.
<hceasy> NaoTanRen: Type:                              EXEC (可执行文件)
<NaoTanRen> hceasy: 贴出来完整的   /topic里面有paste的地址
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 我还是去实体店买吧
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 乃买啥?
<hceasy> NaoTanRen: http://code.bulix.org/xwuf3e-84432
<^k^> hceasy ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 运动服和鞋
<NaoTanRen> hceasy: ä½  uname -r
<NaoTanRen> hceasy: 错了, uname -m
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 没研究过... 我一直不了解运动服的各种技术...
<hceasy> X86 64 ..
<NaoTanRen> hceasy: 发现问题了?
<hceasy> 系统是64的。 你直接问我我也知道啊啊。。
<NaoTanRen> hceasy: 信不过
<hceasy> 我知道它依赖32库来着。。。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 当选中 PDF 文件里的文字时，文字内容变了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448615 如图 统计信息: 发表于 由 mowdy — 2013-09-08 20:16
<NaoTanRen> hceasy: 你知道, 那你提问的时候不说出来
<hceasy> 但是在fedora kde运行  好歹出个提示啊  缺少什么东西。。
<NaoTanRen> hceasy: 应该提示, 不是正确的可执行文件
<hceasy> 在u下运行直接提示没这个文件 我超级郁闷。。
<NaoTanRen> hceasy: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ 提问的智慧
<NaoTanRen> hceasy: 现在是什么情况, 你装了所有的需要的库了已经?
<NaoTanRen> hceasy: 然后还是打不开?
<hceasy> 抱歉了。。。 输入法不是双拼  打字太慢。。
<hceasy> 我现在想让它给个提示。。。。
<NaoTanRen> .... nnnd, 现在帮别人都得我自己一点点儿挤牙膏...
<hceasy> 需要什么库来着。。。
<NaoTanRen> hceasy: 不会提示的.
<NaoTanRen> hceasy: 你现在执行, 难道一个字母都不给你提示?
<hceasy> 比如这样。。
<hceasy> root@hceasy:/usr/iNode/iNodeClient# iNodeClient iNodeClient：未找到命令 root@hceasy:/usr/iNode/iNodeClient#
<hceasy> 跟没这个文件一样。。
<NaoTanRen> hceasy: 恩, 你压根儿就没有lib32-glibc
<hceasy> 这就补充去。。。
<NaoTanRen> hceasy: 你要是早给出这个信息, 我就不用挤牙膏一点点的问你了
<hceasy> 我一直在等它报错。。。。 T_T
<NaoTanRen> hceasy: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs   看看吧....
<hceasy> 然后一直怀疑是自己打开的方式不对。。
<NaoTanRen> imtxc_away: nnnnd, 你周末都不来的?
<NaoTanRen> imtxc_away: 打算发了工资, 买dt1350.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装数据库出现的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448617 yan@yan-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install sqlite3 sqlitebrowser libsqlite3-dev E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? 神马情况。。。。大神帮忙～～ 统计信息:
<^k^> >> 发表于 由 Little_yan — 2013-09-08 20:37
<maivel> www.freebuf.com
<NaoTanRen> ^k^: 不干活?!
<NaoTanRen> maivel: 访问不了.
<^k^> NaoTanRen, 好吧，我会尽量不要做太多。  20:40 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装数据库出现的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448618 yan@yan-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install sqlite3 sqlitebrowser libsqlite3-dev E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? 神马情况。。。。大神帮忙～～ 统计信息:
<^k^> >> 发表于 由 Little_yan — 2013-09-08 20:38
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装数据库出现的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448617 yan@yan-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install sqlite3 sqlitebrowser libsqlite3-dev E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? 神马情况。。。。大神帮忙～～ 统计信息:
<^k^> >> 发表于 由 Little_yan — 2013-09-08 20:37
<Qindom> 这里面人很少嘛 刚进了个fedora的聊天室 居然只有一个人
<Qindom> 太凋零了
<hceasy> NaoTanRen: 多谢帮助 ， 已经成功运行了。
<NaoTanRen> Qindom: 没人不是最好?
<NaoTanRen> hceasy: .
<Qindom> 没人还好啊
<NaoTanRen> Qindom: 人多了干嘛?
<NaoTanRen> Qindom: 现在这个频道好多人我还老弄混呢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • windows7下u盘安装ubuntu13.04，为什么开机启动没有选择项，怎么不能进入ubuntu系统啊？请教，在线等 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448619 我windows 7下我u盘安装了ubuntu13.04，但是重启之后，我只能进入windows7系统啊，我用了easyBCD添加了启动项，结果重启之后选择ubuntu，只有一个光标一直停在那里，进不去
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 奔腾2.8G双核+2G内存能安装13.04和XP双系统吗？电脑无光驱 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448620 XP系统已经安装好 能把安装文件放到硬盘上安装13.04双系统吗？ 还有2G内存运行起来会卡吗？ 硬盘有250G 要怎么分区才好？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 paopaozj — 2013-09-08 21:26
<oinil> 文泉驿 等宽 微米 黑 有没有 斜体啊？
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 求推荐原生linux免费中大型游戏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448621 说起linux游戏，嘛，我找到的是很多，但是呢，十款中至少八款都是收费的π_π 找得崩溃了， 有没有类似于oad，英雄无敌3这样的中大型的免费原生的游戏，求各位前辈推荐，呵呵^o^ 统计信息: 发表于 由 天羽美羽 — 2013-09-08
<^k^> >> 21:44
<alvin_rxg> oinil: 有
<oinil> alvin_rxg: 有什么字体工具可以直接看到这个的不？
<alvin_rxg> oinil: 随便找个可以选字体的看呗
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00ASTV74Q/ref=s9_simh_gw_p309_d21_i4?pf_rd_m=AN1VRQENFRJN5&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0SQVT3PKETRTZ2H692E8&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463376756&pf_rd_i=489986
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： [ニューバランス] new balance new balance NB W1080 2E: シューズ＆バッグ
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 这个价格很给力啊
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 正在打开
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 可惜是女款的
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 乃不觉得很丑吗?
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 转运回来450?
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 对啊
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 还行, 2e的, 你可以给你老婆买
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%83%8B%E3%83%A5%E3%83%BC%E3%83%90%E3%83%A9%E3%83%B3%E3%82%B9-new-balance-NB-M1080/dp/B00ASTV6J2/ref=pd_rhf_ee_p_t_3_BXE6
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： [ニューバランス] new balance new balance NB M1080 D: シューズ＆バッグ
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 她不喜欢穿运动鞋
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 我总觉得, 这鞋子太艳丽, 不太适合我...
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 其实, 我穿着都是比较低调的...
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 跑步穿艳丽的好处是别人能很容易发现你
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 类似反光带一类的东西?
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 从安全角度考虑很重要
<freeflying> 是啊
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 恩, 也是... 不过, 平时不好意思穿出去呀..
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 跑鞋平时穿出去作甚啊
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, http://www.amazon.co.jp/OLYMPUS-%E5%8D%98%E7%84%A6%E7%82%B9%E3%83%AC%E3%83%B3%E3%82%BA-M-ZUIKO-DIGITAL-45mm/dp/B0058G40O8/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_t_4_NEKF
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： OLYMPUS 単焦点レンズ M.ZUIKO DIGITAL 45mm F1.8 シルバー: 家電・カメラ
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 这个是我想买的
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 45mm定焦?
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 你的微单是哪个型号?
<alvin_rxg> google plus 有啥玩的啊…周围认识的人都不用 google plus 的……
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, em5
<oinil> Emacs里面字体不能 粗体跟斜体了。 求解。
<NaoTanRen> alvin_rxg: 没啥可玩的.
<NaoTanRen> oinil: emacs -q 之后能不能?
<slucx> adam8157: 本子上有win系统没？
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 对摄影不了解... 现在更喜欢卡片机.
<adam8157> slucx: 虚拟机
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 给你钱?
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 明天晚上或者后天早上才能下转运的单子
<alvin_rxg> 我在想，买新电脑后应该是 linux + vmware 呢，还是  windows + vmware ……
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 不要着急 不要着急
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: ok, 那你记得管我要钱
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: .
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 看哪个用的多咯
<oinil> NaoTanRen: 是可以的啊。 我改了字体
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: 除了 terminal.... 其他 linux 和 windows 都一样…
<NaoTanRen> oinil: emacs -q下面可以实用你想要的字体的粗体, 但是emacs直接打开, 就不行, 是不是?
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, NB的鞋子价格很不错
 * NaoTanRen 语言表达能力都是硬伤...
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 2D的也比较适合
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: term + 各种东东
<slucx> adam8157: 我过段也弄掉，带了一个win7，我看驱动啥的都很全就没删，留了100G，靠，现在一进去，硬盘一读写就能听到响声
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 恩, nb的我也喜欢. 打算给我老爸弄个慢跑/散步的呢
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 你刚给我看的那些, 我老爸肯定不会穿...
<oinil> NaoTanRen: -q不就是无配置启动么？ 你是说这样启动后再用我的字体？
<adam8157> slucx: 我本子到手之后第一次启动就是进usb下的systemrecurecd去dd掉硬盘...
<NaoTanRen> oinil: 是的, 这个很难理解?
<oinil> NaoTanRen: 我来试试看。
<NaoTanRen> oinil: 赞, 我继续看电影去
<slucx> adam8157: 我win就是拿来看PPs的，还有就是搞搞单片机啥的
<slucx> 看电影还是win好用
<oinil> NaoTanRen: 在不？
<NaoTanRen> oinil: 恩?
<oinil> NaoTanRen: -q也不行唉
<NaoTanRen> oinil: 别的字体呢?
<NaoTanRen> oinil: 是不是字体的问题?
<NaoTanRen> oinil: 你是怎么修改字体的?
<oinil> NaoTanRen: 我直接把默认字体改成文泉驿啊。
<NaoTanRen> oinil: 在哪里修改的?
<oinil> NaoTanRen: (add-to-list 'default-frame-alist '(font . "WenQuanYi Micro Hei Mono-10"))
<oinil> NaoTanRen: .emacs
<oinil> NaoTanRen: 有什么建议没？
<NaoTanRen> oinil: 又要挤牙膏了...
<oinil> NaoTanRen: 试试看啊
<NaoTanRen> oinil: 那个, 你是emacs-nox?
<oinil> NaoTanRen: 不是。
<NaoTanRen> oinil: ok, 那你直接通过上面的 options, set default font 不能修改吗?
<NaoTanRen> oinil: 我设置字体的配置跟你的不同.
<oinil> NaoTanRen: 你是什么形式的？ 设置fontset？
<NaoTanRen> oinil: 你应该先回答我上面的问题
<oinil> NaoTanRen: set default font 跟我那样做效果应该是一样的吧？
<NaoTanRen> oinil: 我自己用的是 custom-set-faces
<NaoTanRen> oinil: 你应该做一下.
<oinil> 好啊
<NaoTanRen> oinil: 然后告诉我明确的答案.
<oinil> NaoTanRen: 好我再来一遍。
<NaoTanRen> oinil: 直接在图形界面上修改, 看看是否可以, 图形界面那个用的应该也是 custom-set-faces
 * NaoTanRen 这牙膏真难挤, 挤两次才能挤一点儿出来
<oinil> NaoTanRen: 需不需要use system font?
<NaoTanRen> oinil: 什么? 不是让你从图形界面上面那个选项修改吗?
<oinil> NaoTanRen: 是的啊，
<NaoTanRen> oinil: 那你就做这个呀....
<NaoTanRen> oinil: 然后告诉我有没有效果...
 * NaoTanRen 好吧, 为了一个问题, 挤了三次牙膏...
<oinil> NaoTanRen: 好的，等等。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: 早.
<gfrog_here> NaoTanRen: 早乃妹儿
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: 看着看着电影, 突然没字幕了!!!!
<gfrog_here> NaoTanRen: 恭喜
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: 真丧心病狂...
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: 做了一半字幕就放出来!
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: 弄得我现在都不知道要不要继续看下去了
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: 我一定要举报发片人
<NaoTanRen> oinil: 哥, 点四下鼠标, 不用这么久吧....
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 4e的太宽了
<slucx> adam8157: 能不能看看你的fstab?
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 采纳你的建议，外挂个SSD来用了
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 4e...
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 壕！！
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 外挂ssd??!??!?!?!!?!?!?!
<adam8157> slucx: /dev/sda1       /boot           ext4    defaults        0       2
<adam8157> /dev/mapper/sys-swap    none    swap    defaults        0       0
<adam8157> /dev/mapper/sys-root    /       ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<adam8157> /dev/mapper/sys-home_crypt  /home  ext4    defaults        0       2
 * gfrog_here msata都买不起啊
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 快去卫生间, 对着镜子, 指着镜子里的人说100遍: "你是个土豪"
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃竟然也用lvm呢
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: +1
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 之前220上拆下来的啊
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 必须的
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 羡慕的我都想跳楼了
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 昨天刷了48km, 今天居然一点没反应
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 膝盖也不通
<freeflying> 痛
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 太牛了。
<oinil_> NaoTanRen: 不行啊，效果一样的。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 球背sony rx100啊，lol
<NaoTanRen> oinil_: 换了字体, 然后什么效果都没有?
<freeflying> gfrog_here, avg28.5,  平均心率138
<NaoTanRen> oinil_: 点可能... 啥字体都不能修改?
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 猴总乃真心强爆了，我28avg的时候心率肯定150往上。
<oinil_> NaoTanRen: 当然有效果啊，跟我在.emacs里面设置是一样一样的啊
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 果断入全幅啊
<NaoTanRen> oinil_: 你的问题是啥?
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 单反嘛？ 算了，买来给老娘用，用不着这么高要求
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 我也骑不快了啊
<NaoTanRen> <oinil> Emacs里面字体不能 粗体跟斜体了。 求解。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 那你还买rx100?
<NaoTanRen> oinil_: 你的问题不是这句?
<oinil_> NaoTanRen: 我的问题是 用 Wenquanyi Micro Hei Mono做默认字体的时候，斜体不行啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: avg28至少大部分时间都30了。
<NaoTanRen> oinil_: <oinil> Emacs里面字体不能 粗体跟斜体了。 求解。  这句, 不是你的问题?
<oinil_> NaoTanRen: 是的，你终于找到了。
<gfrog_here> freeflying:  那有推荐的么。。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 老问题了，ubuntu12.04对realtek8188ce无线网卡的支持问题怎么解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448625 在ubuntu10.10下，需要安装realtek的驱动，装完后运行正常。 在ubuntu12.04下，不需要安装驱动就可以上网，但是很不稳定，几分钟断一次，网络还是显示连接上的。而且无法按照官方驱动的说
<^k^> >> 明安装官方驱动。 这个问题让我很纠结，笔记本连有线上网又太麻烦。 请问，如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 YH …
<oinil_> NaoTanRen: 是的啊，你怎么看？
<NaoTanRen> /么
<slucx> adam8157: 为啥不把tmp挂到内存里？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, http://connect.garmin.com/activity/371789462
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 未命名 by cynics at Garmin Connect - Details 未命名 by cynics at Garmin Connect - Details
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 相机你要问 NaoTanRen 啊
<adam8157> slucx: proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<adam8157> tmpfs           /tmp            tmpfs   nodev,nosuid    0       0
<NaoTanRen> oinil_: 你直接在图形界面, 修改成那个字体的斜体, 改不过去嘛?
<adam8157> slucx: 其实有, 没贴而已
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 哈？ 算了，我宁可自己研究，lol
<oinil_> NaoTanRen: 我擦我要是全改了斜体，那还怎么看？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, rx100确实也不错
<slucx> adam8157: 哦
<adam8157> slucx: debian可以直接设置 /etc/default/tmpfs
<NaoTanRen> oinil_: 你完全没说你的需求.
<slucx> adam8157: 贴全看看,学习学习
<oinil_> NaoTanRen: 而且这个跟set-frame-font效果有啥区别啊？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 富士有款也不错，我更喜欢理光的GR100
<oinil_> NaoTanRen: 你行不行啊？
<adam8157> slucx: 就这些了 没了
<NaoTanRen> <oinil> Emacs里面字体不能 粗体跟斜体了。 求解。   你丫的问题里, 有tm说你要把什么东西修改成什么字体?!
<NaoTanRen> oinil_: 到现在你连你的问题都没完整的描述过一边
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 是 GR
<NaoTanRen> oinil_: 回复的时候还磨磨唧唧
<NaoTanRen> oinil_: 然后问我行不行
<oinil_> NaoTanRen: 哈哈哈哈，你牛。
<NaoTanRen> oinil_: 那我只能说不行了
<oinil_> NaoTanRen: 就知道是浪费时间。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/ricoh-gr
 * gfrog_here http://www.jans.com/p/marmot-quasar-down-jacket-mens 这个值得买么？ freeflying NaoTanRen
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/ricoh-gr -- unhandled responsein get head
<freeflying> 高端大旗上档次
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 恩，理光确实不错
<oinil_> NaoTanRen: 装什么x啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 复式的电子部件太渣。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 户外真心不懂啊
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 霓虹国的机器只有奥记的自带中文菜单的
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 其它你回去要么用英文，要么自行刷固件
<gfrog_here> freeflying: rx100霓虹国便宜了500块，我在纠结用不用海淘呢。。
<slucx> adam8157: 直接1 #RAMTMP=yes就行了？不用改fstab了？
<adam8157> slucx: 是的, 但是我在用systemd, 这配置还不起作用
<slucx> adam8157: 哦，没还木有用那个…
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 哈哈，我猜到了。等等看国内有木有特价，rx100II上市了，估计rx100会经常打折的。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: 直接黑卡.
<gfrog_here> NaoTanRen: 黑卡就是rx100啊
<slucx> adam8157: 你这样配置tmp会不会占用很多内存？
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: 恩, 你看上的不是理光吗?
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 不过这机器你老娘用是不是浪费了 :)
<adam8157> slucx: 不会
<gfrog_here> NaoTanRen: 猴总看上的是理光
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 那个他估计舍不得入个他老娘， 他自己用还差不多
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: 等降价, 买黑卡吧
<slucx> adam8157: 那个配置文件里也有最大限制…
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 我有em5了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 培养老娘的兴趣嘛，说不定她来劲儿了也跟我老爹一起上山打鸟了。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: 给老妈买? 国行了只能
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你这是地地道道的坑爹啊
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: 老妈们看英文总是不太好的吧?
<gfrog_here> freeflying: lol
<gfrog_here> NaoTanRen: 那就刷中文菜单呗
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 关键没保
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: O_o 没想过... 好刷吗?
<gfrog_here> NaoTanRen: 乃要收羽绒服不？ 我准备搞刚才那个marmot了
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 霓虹国搞相机，首选奥记的
<freeflying> 靠，睡觉，12点多了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: wave
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: 我去看看先, 900 棚的?
<adam8157> freeflying: +7
<gfrog_here> NaoTanRen: .
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: 我倾向有帽子的
<gfrog_here> NaoTanRen: 这是内衬，外面套冲锋衣
<gfrog_here> NaoTanRen: 跟抓绒一种穿法
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: 那是户外的穿法... 我就是在北京转转, 用不到的
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: 直接穿个排骨, 难道会冷?
<gfrog_here> NaoTanRen: 好吧，北京用不着羽绒服
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 一起搞抓绒吧
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 前几天我买抓绒, 又不见乃加入
<gfrog_here> NaoTanRen: 没防水层，下雪了咋办？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 有推荐？ 弄pata嘛？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 没啊，跟你们拼单
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: 额...那就找个防水面料的吧...
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 靠，你们跟我说啊
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 当时你知道呀
<gfrog_here> NaoTanRen: 其实这个就防水的。 lol
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: adam8157帮我下单那次就是呀
<adam8157> 我不知道
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 你没说搞抓绒啊，你入的啥
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕不厚道，不帮我下单
<adam8157> freeflying: ..... 你也没说衣服啊
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 等我给你找
<adam8157> freeflying: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0076R6NSI/ref=oh_details_o01_s01_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Columbia Men's Steens Mountain Full Zip 2.0, Charcoal Heather, Medium: Clothing
 * adam8157 这个衣服不错啊...
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 恩, 就是这件!  cc freeflying
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 这个价格可以搞
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你高步
<freeflying> 搞不
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 哥伦比亚竟然只要两百多, 泪流满面
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 不该叫 gfrog的. 他看上的都是 pata
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: :-)
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 你哭啥... 又不是只卖给我...
 * gfrog_here 对Columbia无爱
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 想想国内
<freeflying> 睡觉睡觉，明天继续
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 它家的抓绒其实还不错
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 好吧... 国内, 贵的也不是太多...
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 这价格，这牌子，我更倾向DKN的抓绒。lol
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: 我也不喜欢哥伦比亚, 我喜欢mhw, 但是买不起
 * adam8157 away
<jujumao2> wow.
<jujumao2> time
<jujumao2> ^k^: test
<^k^> jujumao2, 这仅仅是一个测试。  04:22 
<jujumao2> /tinyurl.com/sq-zhs
<jujumao2> 04:20 [ darkx          ] [ Jekyll_   ] [ philipballew] [ xjhv       ]
<^k^> 05:05
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04登录不了xwindow，肿么了这是 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448628 在xwindow里提示更新过一次，装了zend server，昨天还好用，今天密码对也进不去，ctrl+alt+f1可以正常进到提示行。。。。环境变量/etc/profile有过改，但已经把改动去掉了，还是不行 难道是更新导致的，太坑爹了吧 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^> >> weiryang — 2013-09-09 0:51
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx 编译缺失依赖 'gobject-introspection-1.0' 但安装了 12.04内的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448632 fcitx 编译缺失依赖 'gobject-introspection-1.0' 不知道如何处理，只好 CMakeLists.txt 里 line33 关闭了这个。 我这代码盲尝试改横排候选项目到编号之前。 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2013-09-09 7:32
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Vmware Workstation 10 for linux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448633 大家都知道在官网下载的话要注册，然后 发邮件 。。附上最新的VM10 64位的： https://softwareupdate.vmware.com/cds/v ... bundle.tar 32位的： https://softwareupdate.vmware.com/cds/v ... bundle.tar 统计信息: 发表于 由 vip64144 — 2013-09-09 7:51
#ubuntu-cn 2014-09-01
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 怎么让启动不进入neogrub，而是进入windows7啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463600 我用下面步骤按照ubuntu http://blog.csdn.net/lvanneo/article/de ... t.csdn.net 第七步忘了操作，即：7. 在安装之前打开终端（Ctrl+Alt+T），输入 sudo umount –l /isodevice，注意空格，可多执行一次，以确保
<^k^>  ─> 将挂载的镜像移除，否则将无法进行安装。 然后安装失败 但是总也进不去windowsle 我觉得问题是启动后，系 …
<happyaron> FJKong_: 拜见孔叔
<jiero> 。
<jiero> happyaron: 蓉蓉的人脉。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 怎么让启动不进入neogrub，而是进入windows7啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463600 我用下面步骤按照ubuntu http://blog.csdn.net/lvanneo/article/de ... t.csdn.net 第七步忘了操作，即：7. 在安装之前打开终端（Ctrl+Alt+T），输入 sudo umount –l /isodevice，注意空格，可多执行一次，以确保
<^k^>  ─> 将挂载的镜像移除，否则将无法进行安装。 然后安装失败 但是总也进不去windowsle 我觉得问题是启动后，系 …
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 怎么让启动不进入neogrub，而是进入windows7啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463600 我用下面步骤按照ubuntu http://blog.csdn.net/lvanneo/article/de ... t.csdn.net 第七步忘了操作，即：7. 在安装之前打开终端（Ctrl+Alt+T），输入 sudo umount –l /isodevice，注意空格，可多执行一次，以确保
<^k^>  ─> 将挂载的镜像移除，否则将无法进行安装。 然后安装失败 但是总也进不去windowsle 我觉得问题是启动后，系 …
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 怎么让启动不进入neogrub，而是进入windows7啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463600 我用下面步骤按照ubuntu http://blog.csdn.net/lvanneo/article/de ... t.csdn.net 第七步忘了操作，即：7. 在安装之前打开终端（Ctrl+Alt+T），输入 sudo umount –l /isodevice，注意空格，可多执行一次，以确保
<^k^>  ─> 将挂载的镜像移除，否则将无法进行安装。 然后安装失败 但是总也进不去windowsle 我觉得问题是启动后，系 …
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 怎么让启动不进入neogrub，而是进入windows7啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463600 我用下面步骤按照ubuntu http://blog.csdn.net/lvanneo/article/de ... t.csdn.net 第七步忘了操作，即：7. 在安装之前打开终端（Ctrl+Alt+T），输入 sudo umount –l /isodevice，注意空格，可多执行一次，以确保
<^k^>  ─> 将挂载的镜像移除，否则将无法进行安装。 然后安装失败 但是总也进不去windowsle 我觉得问题是启动后，系 …
<andyhuzhill> qt-cn
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 怎么让启动不进入neogrub，而是进入windows7啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463600 我用下面步骤按照ubuntu http://blog.csdn.net/lvanneo/article/de ... t.csdn.net 第七步忘了操作，即：7. 在安装之前打开终端（Ctrl+Alt+T），输入 sudo umount –l /isodevice，注意空格，可多执行一次，以确保
<^k^>  ─> 将挂载的镜像移除，否则将无法进行安装。 然后安装失败 但是总也进不去windowsle 我觉得问题是启动后，系 …
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 怎么让启动不进入neogrub，而是进入windows7啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463600 我用下面步骤按照ubuntu http://blog.csdn.net/lvanneo/article/de ... t.csdn.net 第七步忘了操作，即：7. 在安装之前打开终端（Ctrl+Alt+T），输入 sudo umount –l /isodevice，注意空格，可多执行一次，以确保
<^k^>  ─> 将挂载的镜像移除，否则将无法进行安装。 然后安装失败 但是总也进不去windowsle 我觉得问题是启动后，系 …
<jusss> 大家早上好
<lunix01> 早
<jusss> 好安静呀
<tryit> jusss, 啃代码ing
<jusss> tryit: 什么代码
<tryit> jusss, linux-3.10/drivers/leds/led-core.c
<jusss> tryit: irssi的代码如果让你看，多次时间看完？
<jiero> ..
<tryit> jusss, 看那个做什么
<jusss> tryit: 想写那样的图形框架，curses
<tryit> jusss, 噢
<tryit> jusss, 我现在学习驱动
<tryit> jusss, 代码不好啃
<wiiw> jusss: curses 不难吧，直接看curses的文档吧
<jusss> wiiw: 哦
<jusss> wiiw: 我想设置一个窗口分成2部分，一部分接收信息显示，一部分监听键盘输入
<iMadper|ruby> \u: 恩, 减肥的意思.
<iMadper|Snore> qiao: 早, 高级首席.
<wiiw> jusss: 那就设置一个变量x1= width/2
<wiiw> jusss: 我也不懂
<qiao> iMadper|Snore: 壕早～
<qiao> iMadper|Snore: 给 wangli 解决了 efi 的 rhel6 安装问题
<qiao> iMadper|Snore: lol
<iMadper|Snore> qiao: ( ⊙o⊙ )哇!
<iMadper|Snore> qiao: 高手!
<iMadper|Snore> qiao: 我现在遇到efi问题, 基本都是交给vendor去解决了
<qiao> iMadper|Snore:  擦，你才是efi首席呢。。
<wangli> iMadper|Snore, 真efi首席诞生了
<iMadper|Snore> qiao: 早就不碰efi了好伐?
<iMadper|Snore> qiao: 我现在自己电脑用的还是legacy呢
<wangli> iMadper|Snore, 亲眼目睹，超快手速
<iMadper|Snore> wangli: 恩, qiao 是真首席
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • fcitx 在qt程序中无法使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463605 已安装了fcitx，在kate里可以用，但是查看qt configuration里面的默认输入法没有fcitx这一项，现在浏览器里面敲不出汉字，不知如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zzyxxx — 2014-09-01 10:05
<qiao> wangli: 妹，赶紧给哥发reward
<wangli> qiao, 晚上回去
<qiao> wangli: 妥～
<iMadper|Snore> yooooooo
<jiero> 。
<jusss> y。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
 * jiero 到处受女孩子照顾。。
<iMadper|Snore> qiao帮 wangli 解决了"xx"问题, 然后管 wangli 要奖励. 然后 wangli 表示晚上回去给奖励.  <-  是这么个剧情吧?
<iMadper|Snore> jiero: 废话, 你帅嘛!
<jusss> jiero: 你真xingfu
<iMadper|Snore> jiero: 我要是有你那么帅~  :-b
 * iMadper|Snore 哎, 想想都激动
<wangli> iMadper|Snore, token没带来，只能晚上回去发
<jiero> iMadper|Snore: 。。。
<qiao> iMadper|Snore: 思想龌龊
<qiao> iMadper|Snore: 我们是纯洁的男男关系。。lol
<iMadper|Snore> qiao: ....
<jiero> ...
<jiero> iMadper|Snore: 昨天见 maplebeats_ 。。。感觉他好像小孩子。。。
<iMadper|Snore> jiero: ... 本来就是小孩子啊
<jiero> iMadper|Snore:  本来以为他会更阴险一些，在深圳再学坏一些。。。
<iMadper|Snore> jiero: ... 深圳这么好的水土, 怎么会阴险?
<iMadper|Snore> jiero: 倒是我在北京 你要小心我咯~
<jiero> iMadper|Snore: 旅途上认识的朋友说深圳每个区的人都不一样。感觉华强北超级差劲。。。
 * jiero 住在华强北北面，昨天走错方向了。然后问路竟然一个都不搭理我。伤啊。
<jusss> jiero: 你现在全国旅行？
<jiero> jusss: 没有
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40946
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 质检总局：买到山寨小米移动电源 正品合格
<jiero> jusss: 但我在20天内花掉了你两半个月的工资
<jiero> onlylove: 在深圳碰到饭团了。他不请我吃自助餐，吃不满肚子
<onlylove> jiero: 我以为他请你吃麻辣烫了
<jiero> onlylove: 我吃不了。
<tryit> 有时回忆不起lxr这个词儿，想以下林心如就OK了，:=)
<jiero> onlylove: 我不喜欢热的食物，辣的吃过一会儿也就完蛋了。
<tryit> 一下
<leemeng0x61> 安装完Xen 就进入不了X了
<leemeng0x61> 老内核可以
<jusss> jiero: 20天花了2k5?
<jusss> jiero: 我都是半年花2k5的
<jusss> 6块钱的麻辣烫
<jiero> jusss: 随你。火车和外地住宿都要花多少你都没数。
<jiero> jusss: 给家里给别人买东西都要花钱，你以为我全部都是自己开支？
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • gnome桌面还是不错的。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463606 真心不错，简洁到爽！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 东方不坏 — 2014-09-01 10:38
<jiero> jusss: 。。。突然想到算上给别人的开支，有3000了。
<bugone> 我想安装搜狗拼音输入法，我是14.04，怎么安？
<bugone> 已经有谷歌拼音了但是觉得不好用
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 教你简单讲ubuntu14.04 变MAC OS化的系统主题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463607 一 Ubuntu 14.04下安装，有PPA可用，打开终端，输入以下命令： sudo add-apt-repository ppa:elementary-os/daily sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install elementary-icon-theme 安装好以后，使用 Ubuntu Tweak Tool 启用新的
<^k^>  ─> 图标主题。 卸载命令： sudo apt-get remove elementary-icon-theme 首先我从这里 添加了 elementary-os 的源 然后安装了 …
<jiero> bugone:  找搜狗官网
<jusss> bugone: http://pinyin.sogou.com/linux/?r=pinyin
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 搜狗输入法 for linux
<bugone> buxing
<bugone> 不行
<jusss> bugone: 用fcitx就好了，不行就ibus
<bugone> 已经安装fcitx
<bugone> 在fcitx下正常使用着谷歌拼音
<bugone> 但是觉得不爽，还是搜狗爽
<jusss> onlylove: 我发现我最近喜欢用大拇指挤压无名指的指甲盖，感觉很舒服
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • KDE输完密码回车进入要等好久 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463608 各位朋友，有用KDE的吗？KDM登录界面，输完密码，按理说回车，系统检查用户名和密码匹配后就直接出现splash动画效果就进入桌面了，可输入密码后一直不动，等过了将近三十秒才出现splash，才进入桌面
<^k^>  ─> 。 有知道什么原因的大神，来指点一下啊! 在此先谢过了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 opp — 2014-09-01 10:46
<jiero> bugone:   不知道。
<bugone> 快叫我脑残！
<bugone> å¿«
<jiero> bugone: 我没怎么用搜狗，和我语言习惯不符
<bugone> 我安装完没重启，刚重启了一下就出现搜狗了
<bugone> 你习惯用什么
<jusss> bugone: 不用重启吧，killall下，再启动一次就行了应该
<jusss> nyfair: 用大拇指挤压无名指的指甲盖有快感，这是怎么回事？
<imtxc> 早, onlylove iMadper|Snore
<bugone> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<bugone> 有点爽啊
<bugone> 搜狗
<bugone> 好爽
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ssd安装ubuntu后无法引导，跪求大神指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463610 最近买了一块ssd硬盘，我把原来的机械硬盘拆掉换成ssd安装ubuntu，但是安装后无法启动。 ubuntu版本：12.04.3 64位 主板型号：三星 RC410/RC510/RC710 BIOS：Phoenix Technologies Ltd. 03HU.M008.20110119.KSY SSD型号：
 * onlylove 今天开始忙了
<jiero> onlylove: 我也是，开始练习打字速度
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何在ubuntu linux下按装Java http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463611 你好，我是一个新手，我打算在ubuntu下按装Java，这方面我了解的不多，求助！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 eric.yin — 2014-09-01 11:03
<jusss> sql server 里面的 go是什么功能?
<wangli> iMadper|Snore, https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/drivers/firmware/efi/efi-pstore.c?id=fdeadb43fdf1e7d5698c027b555c389174548e5a
<wangli> iMadper|Snore, ping
<^k^> ⇪ ti: kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git - Linux kernel source tree
<iMadper|Snore> wangli: checking
<iMadper|Snore> im
<iMadper|Snore> wangli: o ...
<happyaron> iMadper|Snore imtxc 拜见妹子壕们
<iMadper|Snore> wangli: 这个啊, 有这个bug?
<iMadper|Snore> happyaron: 拜见妹子
<wangli> iMadper|Snore, i have a small question about that bug
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜见双薪壕
<wangli> yes
<happyaron> huntxu: 不对，你是remote壕
<happyaron> iMadper|Snore: 您这是不管男女，天下皆妹子？难怪成为妹子壕，可是我真的是汉子。。。
<jiero> happyaron:  嗯嗯。
<happyaron> qiao: 拜见宇宙第一首席
<jiero> happyaron: 你是我的妹子
<happyaron> jiero: wtf
<lainme> jiero: 不回吧
<tenzu> 我是不是看到了什么不该看的
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见疼叫兽
<jiero> happyaron:  蓉蓉竟然生气了啊
<iMadper|Snore> tenzu: 看到真相了你.
<happyaron> ...
<jiero> tenzu: 蓉蓉变鬼神了。
<qiao> happyaron: zao ～
 * tenzu 取快递去了, 然后下午去折腾4儿子店
<jiero> 我还是老手机，需要买一个额外的老手机，谁送我啊
<jiero> 我的n900没拿来，因为奶奶吵着要去送我，导致很多东西都没准备好。。。
<jiero> 睡袋没带，手机没带，好几个没带上的。。。
<jiero> 又塞了一堆食物。
<wiiw> jusss: 弹鼻屎
<jusss> exe-cute 跟 execute
<wiiw> jiero: 联想 898不错
<jiero> wiiw: 不想花钱，有没有领免费老手机的地方
<wiiw> jiero: 等1年后，我买新手机，我送你老手机
<jiero> wiiw: 我想要本地的2
<wiiw> ...
<wiiw> 那就不知道了
<maplebeats_> jiero: 你妹，我不在就黑我
<maplebeats_> iMadper|Snore: 你也是
<iMadper|Snore> maplebeats_: 我可没黑你
<jiero> maplebeats_: 我没黑你
<jiero> maplebeats_: 是称赞你
<jyfl987> onlylove 老子到了
<iMadper|Snore> ditto
<jiero> jyfl987: 回京了！？
<jyfl987> 嗯
<onlylove> jyfl987: 今晚上还是啥时候？我刚刚傻了，nnd aspnetform，ranorex抓不到xpath
<jyfl987> onlylove 昨晚
<jiero> jyfl987: 寻找什么？
<onlylove> jyfl987: 好吧，够折腾的
<jyfl987> onlylove 为毛用xpath
<onlylove> jyfl987: 有别的好东西？
<jyfl987> onlylove 你要从xml还是html里抽取？
<onlylove> jyfl987: html
<jyfl987> onlylove 如果你自己随便用工具  可以考虑用pyquery 他的selector跟jquery那样工作的
<jyfl987> 非常给力
<onlylove> jyfl987: 因为墙的关系，selenium纠结的要死要死的，nnd指定chrome，还要考虑滚屏，还是左右滚的
<jyfl987> 如果你的屏幕够大  就没有左右滚的问题
<onlylove> 我只能说wtf
<onlylove> 鬼知道啊，它那东西是asp的，天知道怎么做的
<jyfl987> 可以搞个超级大的虚拟屏幕  xvfb可以办到
<onlylove> chrome里面计算的页面宽度就是显示器的宽度…………实际上需要滚屏
<onlylove> jyfl987: firefox里面能抓到xpath，chrome抓不到……
<jyfl987> what ever
<onlylove> jyfl987: 那东西通用不，如果firefox里面的好用，我就firefox里面抓好了
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-34-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 13 15:49:09 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<onlylove> whatever，先吃饭去……
<happyaron> google 服务器的 spdy 出bug了，泥煤
<maplebeats_> ubuntu touch for n7在哪儿
<jiero> maplebeats_: 你的n7太老了？
<jiero> maplebeats_: 需要8核
<jyfl987> happyaron 把你账户给暴露了？
<happyaron> jyfl987: 没，新的draft实现得有问题
<happyaron> jyfl987: set cookie 之后是 null byte
<jyfl987> happyaron 还没玩过spdy 能简单说说么
<jyfl987> spdy是不是类似 http chunk那种
<happyaron> 于是用新浏览器以后就google服务设置不了cookie
<jyfl987> google 应该无所谓cookie 人家都走url 参数
<iMadper|Snore> google明显需要cookie
<happyaron> jyfl987: 比如登录gmail
<iMadper|Snore> 现在firefox nightly已经不能登陆了.
<iMadper|Snore> 我退到stable了
<happyaron> iMadper|Snore: network.http.spdy.enabled.http2draft -> false
<iMadper|Snore> happyaron: 赞.
<iMadper|Snore> happyaron: 还是不中
<happyaron> iMadper|Snore: restart
<happyaron> 重启浏览器
<iMadper|Snore> happyaron: restart过了
<happyaron> 清原来的cookies了么
<happyaron> 我这儿没问题
<iMadper|Snore> happyaron: 没... 我点错选项了... nnnd, 破鼠标漂移...
<happyaron> lol
<iMadper|Snore> happyaron: 好用了...
<jyfl987> happyaron gmail倒是需要  不过其他服务 我看许多都是走url参数传递身份特征
<wiiw> url够用了
<jyfl987> 不是够用不够用问题 走 url代理方便
<jyfl987> cookie不一定能通过那些 代理层
<wiiw> 有道理
<adam_magic_pack> 有道理
<jyfl987> 没道理的我不说啊
<Guest42319> 早阿
<wiiw> 晚上好
<adam_magic_pack> Guest42319: 被警察抓了?
<mikecao> 我怎么成guest 了。。
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 被抓了呗
<wiiw> 做坏事了吧
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 啥？
<mikecao> 通常都是我抓别人
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 渣
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 乐乐
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 14.04 没有安装类型选项 No options of installation type http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463612 电脑是DELL L521X， 已有系统是 WIN 8.1. 现在想装个ubuntu成为win8.1 和ubuntu的双系统。 安装前关掉 Intel® Rapid Start Technology，把 boot option 改为 legacy. 但是在 installation types时, 没有任何选
<^k^>  ─> 项（如图示）Screenshot from 2014-08-31 165943.png。 在 Gparted中可以看到正常的分区（如图示）Screenshot from 2014-08-31 …
<jusss> sql server里面，declare @var varchar(22); set @var='xxx'为什么提示必须声明标量变量var呢？
<jusss> 明明声明了呀
<wiiw> jusss: 你不是写 curses 吗？ 怎么有数据库了？
<jusss> wiiw: 现在在上班，boss让我去看sql server 2008
<jusss> wiiw: 你知道是怎么回事吗？提示必须声明标量变量，我明明declare声明了呀
<jusss> 谁会sql server 2008呀，都要被恶心死了
<jusss> 给变量赋个值都不停的提示必须声明标量变量 "@int"
<jusss> 明明declare了呀
<wiiw> jusss: 看一下 sql 语法入门吧，我也没写过
<adam_magic_pack> sql是什么 可以吃么?
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛
<onlylove> jusss: 你慢慢挣扎，等你习惯ms的思路以后，就不会问了
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 当然可以吃，鸡肉味，嘎嘣脆
<hamo> iMadper|Snore: ping
<iMadper|Snore> hamo: .
<hamo> iMadper|Snore: emacs的C+space还有其他同等快捷键么？
<hamo> iMadper|Snore: 开了输入法就不能C+space了
<iMadper|Snore> hamo: Ctrl + @
<jusss> wiiw: 我看的就是语法入门，搜了n篇文章都是这么写，
<iMadper|Snore> hamo: C-space什么效果啊? 从来没用过, 一直被输入法给block了
<hamo> iMadper|Snore: set mark
<jusss> wiiw: declare @variable data-type   set @variable = xxx所有文章都是这么写的，我这却不停的提示 必须声明标量变量 ，明明declare
<onlylove> jusss: 分号什么的
<jusss> onlylove: 分号是可有可无的除了CTE
<onlylove> jusss: 我不是很清楚别的，如果是mysql，你少个分号，你自己玩去吧
<jusss> hamo: 自己绑定个其它的键吧，我就把mark绑定了C-'
<jusss> 擦，我好像明白了
<mugebjgd> jusss, 你明白什么了？
<jusss> sql里貌似是每次执行都需要在那次执行语句里声明，上次执行里的声明的变量，没法在下次执行里直接使用该变量
<jusss> 为什么sql就不能学学人家lisp创建个top-level-environment,自动存储变量和函数呢
<hamo> jusss: 我记得SQL是一句一个事务的吧
<hamo> jusss: 你可以试试 把这些放到一个事务里
<jusss> hamo: 我就是declare @var int按f5执行了一次，然后set @var=9就出问题了，把这2行一起f5就没问题了，
<hamo> jusss: SQL就是默认一行一个事务
<hamo> jusss: 你可以试试把这个默认改了
<jusss> hamo: 怎么改？
<hamo> jusss: 改成显式事务，
<hamo> jusss: 忘了..sql都还给老师了
<hamo> jusss: 你这个是在那个查询分析器里做的？
<hamo> jusss: 那个东西貌似每一句都是独立的
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04 有线上网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463617 用eaybcd装了个双系统：ubuntu14.04 配置好静态ip和DNS后，发现ping网关：不可到达。。。 以前用12.04很方便的，现在还是在配置文件中改的，一直上不了内网。 请各位指教，不胜感激，谢谢了。 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 一饭村长 — 2014-09-01 14:47
<jusss> hamo: 嗯，就是那个management studio
<hamo> jusss: 查询分析器就是让你调试用的...
<jusss> hamo: 那有什么专业工具？
<hamo> jusss: 还有，事务sql里却时没有全局变量，否则就够不成事务了
<hamo> jusss: 等于你这个事务结束了，但是影响还存在
<hamo> jusss: 这和事务的定义是相悖的
<jusss> hamo: 那declare @@var这种是啥
<hamo> jusss: 这种不是你的sql语句可以定义的吧？
<hamo> jusss: 另外你可以试试cmd mode
<hamo> jusss: 这种可以一次性执行批量的代码
<hamo> jusss: sqlcmd mode
<jusss> hamo: 嗯
<jusss> hamo: sqlcmd mode就是sqlcmd.exe?
<hamo> jusss: 你找找，貌似菜单里有这个
<hamo> jusss: 就在查询分析器的某一个菜单里
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装软件能不能不连网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463618 1.今天到官网上下了个12.04.4的桌面版本，用虚拟机安装时怎么连网下载一些包才能安装，可不可以不连网？ 2.安装gcc，安装 ssh等工具时，系统安装文件中没有这些安装包吗？装在公控机中不可能有网络 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 tixisong — 2014-09-01 15:02
<hamo> jusss: 貌似是在查询菜单里，有个sqlcmd模式
<jusss> hamo: 找到了，点了没反应
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|Snore: 不开会了?
<iMadper|Snore> adam_magic_pack: 恩, 我回来, 开完了
<hamo> jusss: ...
<hamo> jusss: 不知道，你自己摸索吧..
<hamo> jusss: sql早都还给老师了
<jusss> hamo: 嗯
<jyfl987> 发现 qemu现在的 curses选项进步多了
<jyfl987> 在里面用了一下 一点问题都没
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|Snore: 用锤子时钟又做了一个两分钟, 思密达, 开森
<iMadper|Snore> adam_magic_pack: 赞美土豪
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|Snore: 我一直以为我plank超差, 原来不是 哈哈哈哈哈
<iMadper|Snore> adam_magic_pack: 其实是你脑子太差, 不会读秒.
<iMadper|Snore> adam_magic_pack: ;)
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|Snore: 那是我要求严, 读得慢
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 升级新内核后没法用无线了,一张图说明 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463620 屏幕截图.png 驱动我也装了最新的了,还是不行 统计信息: 发表于 由 了解学习一下 — 2014-09-01 16:01
<mugebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 有可能去看看linuxcon 我们头在帮我申请
<chenxiongfei> whoim
<chenxiongfei> test
<^k^> chenxiongfei:点点点.  16:11
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40959
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 苹果要把iPhone 6变成移动钱包
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何控制孩子上网访问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463621 由于学校要求电子作业，为了不让孩子乱来，直接安了kubuntu + edubuntu的部分教育套件。 网上有了一些方案： viewtopic.php?p=3102923#p3102923 但网络控制不理想。我想定制一个 只能访问许可域名，把孩子控制住。 想
<^k^>  ─> 法一：强制router，把许可外域名全转到127。0。0。1上 但如何实现，根本不清楚。 想法二：强制本地DNS解析 …
<zhianguo> 大家好
<^k^> zhianguo:点点点.  16:35
<zhianguo> 有个问题想请教
<zhianguo> goagent 的帐号密码  是不是  GOOGLE的密码
<zhianguo> 我咋配置goagent   老失败
<zhianguo> 能帮帮我吗
<mugebjgd> zhianguo, 网上那么多教程
<adam_magic_pack> 我觉得吧, goagent配好之后麻烦事也很多例如证书, 配置都不好的, 就别用了, 自找麻烦
<zhianguo> 老说启动失效  怎么解决
<zhianguo> 那有什么更好 的办法
<zhianguo> 能帮下吗？
<bugone> 我表示goagent很好用
<bugone> 要搭配chrome
<bugone> 你是什么操作系统
<bugone> ubuntu？
<bugone> 要打开goagent目录下的proxy.py啊少年
 * onlylove 困
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • ubuntu14.04HUD进程占用资源居高不下请问是因为什么？具体描述见正文 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463622 笔记本信息： T430 i7 8G 双显 NVS5400 好像是触发dash 的时候 进程增加hud-service 占用资源 cpu 20% (2.9) 内存2.+G 一直处于这个占用率，风扇狂转！ 请问上述情况应该如何
<^k^>  ─> 解决？？？ 谢谢各位了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Galaxynext — 2014-09-01 16:44
<zhianguo> 打开怎么配置呀？
<zhianguo> 是UBUNTU
<zhianguo> proxy.py  是运行还是编辑
<mugebjgd> zhianguo, 编辑加运行 骚年
<mugebjgd> zhianguo, 你这样的伸手党 太悲哀了
<jyfl987> mugebjgd 都差不多
<mugebjgd> jyfl987, 谁？
<jyfl987> mugebjgd 你跟他 还有大家
<mugebjgd> jyfl987, XD
 * onlylove 表示 jyfl987已经超出频道大部分人一大截
<jyfl987> mugebjgd onlylove  只要使用包管理器 不都是伸手党嘛
<jyfl987> 不过用别人代码 应该也算
<mugebjgd> jyfl987, 我还打包呢
<jyfl987> onlylove 你的马匹水平已经above me了
<jusss> jyfl987: 学别人的语言算吗
<jyfl987> mugebjgd 打的不如用的多
<mugebjgd> jyfl987, 那是必然
<jyfl987> jusss 用别人做的cpu算
 * jusss 别人家的xx
<onlylove> jyfl987: 用别人的理论通信
<jyfl987> onlylove 是啊  所以谁不是伸手党谁就是怪物
<hamo> jyfl987: 吃别人种的粮食算伸手党么？
<jyfl987> hamo 算啊  你再一次佐证了我的观点
<hamo> jyfl987: 吸别人吸过的空气呢？
<jyfl987> hamo 插别人的B也算哦
<onlylove> jyfl987: 来点不算的
 * jusss 用“别人家的xx”造句大赛开始！
<jyfl987> onlylove 没有  所以大家都是伸手党 QED
<TreeTop> 伸手无所谓，只会伸手就够呛了 :P
<jyfl987> 撸管算不算伸手？
<jusss> jyfl987: android手机上有没有什么可以直接用ed2k magnet地址就可以播放的播发器，边看边下
<jyfl987> jusss 百度网盘？
<jusss> 就跟迅雷看看
<jusss> jyfl987: 百度网盘看不了带番号的
<jyfl987> jusss 其他的我就不知道哦啊了
<jusss> jyfl987: 比如我要在手机上看番号电影
<jyfl987> jusss 哦
<jusss> 我咋掉了
<jusss> onlylove: adam_magic_pack jyfl987  怎么在手机上看有番号的电影呀，有啥好的播放器吗？直接用ed2k magnet地址就能直接播放的播放器
<jusss> nyfair: 你知道这样的播放器吗？手机播放器，
<jusss> 怎么突然安静了
<jyfl987> nyfair 百度网盘客户端？
<jyfl987> onlylove 火大啊  今天怎么搞都没跑成功一个汇编
<onlylove> jyfl987: 习惯了就好了
<onlylove> jyfl987: 汇编太容易出事了，因为操作层面太微观
<jiero> jyfl987: 打我电话了？
<jyfl987> onlylove 不是  是没找到平台 火大
<jyfl987> 我服务器都是 64bit
<jyfl987> 弄个虚拟机 跑个tinycore又不行
<jyfl987> 跑其他发行版  结果进去就要 vga
<jyfl987>  我是用  qemu -curses的
<jyfl987> jiero 你号码我都没有
<jiero> jyfl987: 刚才接到黄冈的电话
<jiero> jyfl987:  哈哈，虽然你不是那里的吧。
<eexp> 有谁卖nexus5的
<jiero> eexp: 。送我你的旧玩意儿啊
<jiero> eexp: 我什么都没了。
<eexp> jiero: 你倒卖点手机不
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/18784.html 老师,我屁股想吐 : 老师正在上面讲课,这时一个小男孩举手说道:"老师,我想要屙屎. "老师听了教导学生道:"你可以用另一种比较文明的方法说呀." 这个学生想了想说道:"老师,我屁股想吐"
<bugone> 咱们把kk踢掉吧
<bugone> 他讲的笑话太恶心了
<jiero> 。
<jiero> huntxu: 。请我吃饭，我花最便宜的钱去广州找你请吃饭。
<huntxu> jiero: 我前几天在帝都
<jiero> huntxu: 噢。去汇报情况呢
<nyfair> http://gb.cri.cn/45731/2014/09/01/7493s4674492.htm
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 专家谈个税改革：起征点非越高越好 应按家庭征收 - 财经 - 国际在线
<jiero> huntxu: 准备中秋节之后去香港玩玩。
<huntxu> jiero: 去吧
<jiero> huntxu: 没人和我一起分担旅店费用的话，我住不起五星级的啊
<huntxu> jiero: 你可以改住4星的。。。
<nyfair> 王大树表示，个税起征点越高，缴税的人越少，税收收入也就越少，所以，个税起征点不是越高越好。如果实行万元起征点，在中国缴纳个人所得税将只是高收入者的“特权”，这不利于纳税人意识、公民意识、主人翁意识的培养与提升。
<jiero> huntxu: 也不行啊
<jiero> nyfair: 出个可以抵税的办法，收入少的就会交了
<jiero> nyfair: 说收入高的不准抵税
<jiero> huntxu: 这个 http://trip.cmbchina.com/HongKong/Index.html?utm_source=advertisement&utm_medium=MINIBANNER&utm_content=fhadHongKong&utm_campaign=triphome
<^k^> ⇪ t: 非常香港 招商银行-出行易，从此出行变愉悦|机票预订|酒店预订
<jiero> huntxu: 找不到人啊。需要一个人9号去分担 520元房费。
<huntxu> jiero: 找 nyfair
<jiero> nyfair: 和我一起睡吧
<jiero> huntxu: 怎么从深圳找人去，男女都行，如何信得过
<jiero> huntxu: 推荐个女生男生和我一起去就好了
<jiero> huntxu: 太陌生了，我都觉得不好意思随便拉对方说睡一张床
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • matlab安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463626 matlab安装问题.png 系统是刚刚安装的，我这个装不上matlab是出了什么问题呢？谢谢大家 说是磁盘空间不足，我这还什么都没有装呢。 磁盘空间 磁盘空间.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 chuxinbsn — 2014-09-01 19:5
<^k^>  ─> 7
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 14.04中文版，ctrl+alt+下的快捷键不能用，是不是被系统占用了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463627 eclipse的ctrl+alt+下快捷键不能用，其他的大多数快捷键都能用。是不是该快捷键被系统占用了？有什么办法解决。有什么 方法能查看那些快捷键被占用了？ 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 ublzy1222 — 2014-09-01 20:21
<zova> 有人在吗？
<^k^> zova:点点点.  20:48
<zova> 问下有没有人用wbar的？
<zova> 你好
<jiero> irc的小伙伴们。。。现在集体。。。
<yantze> %c
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。幸好我没加你微信。。。你们都是薄幸之人。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  在干什么？
<onlylove> jiero: 吃东西
<jiero> onlylove: 羡慕。我发现旁边有信用卡额度 9.5万的人。
<onlylove> jiero: 然后呢？不需要还吗？
 * jiero 自己的额度怎么也不给加过3000，临时额度都没有。
<jiero> onlylove:  然后呢。可以互相提现慢慢的拖
<jiero> onlylove: 拖几个月如果有必要
<onlylove> jiero: 傻不傻，信用卡还款是复利
<onlylove> jiero: 知道复利啥意思不
<jiero> onlylove: 根本都是在还款期前换上，没算利息孩子
<jiero> onlylove: 都是按时还款，那里有利息
<onlylove> jiero: 你愿意你也可以啊
<jiero> onlylove: 我没有公司，不能办卡哈
<jiero> onlylove: 我没工作
<onlylove> jiero: 问题是，3000你还得起？
<jiero> onlylove:  能啊。
<onlylove> jiero: 那下个月还款日之前记得还清
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 富二代和你们是不一样的
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 哦，对了，忘了 jiero 是二代了
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 不解释。太无聊了
<mugebjgd> jiero, 不用解释 二代
 * jiero 可以用最低耗费活着，老鼠一般的富二代
<mugebjgd> jiero, 啃老族？
<jiero> mugebjgd: 嗯嗯。
 * jiero 不想当互啃族
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • [分享]获取 apt 安裝软件包信息的命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463631 Code: (for pkgName in $(zcat --force /var/log/apt/history.log* | awk '$1 == "Commandline:" && $2 == "apt" && $3 == "install" {print $4}' | uniq); do    zcat --force /var/log/dpkg.* | awk '$3 == "status" && $4 == "installed" {print $1" "$2" "$5" "$6}' |
<douglas67> 同志们，我来了
<gansteed> 主设备号、次设备号定义在哪个头文件里？
<MeaCu1pa> 我嘞个去
<MeaCu1pa> 咋有个号称卡扎菲女儿的 LinkedIn上加我
<gansteed> 你被祖国选中了
<douglas67> 你被圣战选中了
<MeaCu1pa> 阿三 民工超市网站越来越牛逼了
<douglas67> 保卫地球，维护宇宙和平的任务就交给你了
<MeaCu1pa> 不行，哥抗不过斋月
<douglas67> 。。。
<douglas67> 不说了，睡觉
<cherrot> 百度云彻底关闭离线下载了？
<MeaCu1pa> 圣战者和保守派一般都视卡扎菲之类为眼中钉肉中刺吧
<MoeIcenowy> 蛤蛤蛤
<MoeIcenowy> AV太多？
<tryit> hello
<cherrot> MoeIcenowy, 看来是。。
<^k^> tryit:点点点.  22:14
<MoeIcenowy> hello
<^k^> MoeIcenowy:点点点.  22:15
<tryit> 想找人一起学啃驱动代码……
<MeaCu1pa> tryit: 驱动不就是凑结构体么，有什么好玩的
<MoeIcenowy> 什么系统
<tryit> MeaCu1pa, 通过驱动学习内核啊
<tryit> MoeIcenowy, 通用代码，主要是驱动框架
<tryit> MeaCu1pa, 比如写个rootkit，是凑结构体能凑出来的？
<MeaCu1pa> tryit: 不懂
<MoeIcenowy> 通用？你逗我？
<tryit> MoeIcenowy, 驱动的中间抽象层
<tryit> iMadper, .
<iMadper> cherrot: .
<iMadper> tryit: .
<MoeIcenowy> 你真的在逗我
<tryit> MoeIcenowy, why你so幽默……
<MoeIcenowy> 对了，iMadper，你怎么实现的自动op
<cherrot> iMadper, 么么哒
<iMadper> cherrot:  https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=4cb28a4e90b1
<iMadper> cherrot: 请
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ SSD Cloud Server, VPS Server, Simple Cloud Hosting | DigitalOcean
<tryit> MoeIcenowy, 例如mtd
<MoeIcenowy> 。。。
<cherrot> iMadper, 这家烦人不？  我是说邮件上
<iMadper> cherrot: 你用这个, 充值25刀之后, 你会得到额外的10刀, 我会得到额外的25刀. <- 我翻译的...
<iMadper> cherrot: 只有装系统, 才会给你发邮件告诉你新系统的随机密码是多少
<cherrot> iMadper, 真好～  你租的每月多少刀
<iMadper> cherrot: 5刀
<cherrot> iMadper, 那我就放心用邮箱了
<iMadper> cherrot: 恩.
<MoeIcenowy> tryit: 你通用代码写个rootkit试试
<tryit> MoeIcenowy, 驱动只是一个入口
<tryit> MoeIcenowy, 学习内核的一个途径，仅此而已
<MoeIcenowy> 其实Ring0真的很好
<MoeIcenowy> 琳之前想写过一个ring0程序保护
<iMadper> cherrot: Spread the love and earn rewards! Send $10 to your friends in account credits and receive $25 for each referral that totals $25 in billings.
<cherrot> iMadper, 么么哒
<tryit> MoeIcenowy, 时间长了之后，写用户层代码，会下意识地考虑内核中是如何处理的
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 双ubuntu系统升级后，grub引导问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463632 本人比较固执，总喜欢弄个双系统，ubuntu也不例外，这段时间在hp450上安装ubuntu14.0.4双系统，具体分区如下： /boot分区,sda1,500M 第一个 /分区，sda2,50G 第二个 /分区，sda3,50G， 余下的是/home，和swap 安装
<^k^>  ─> 完成后，grub引导正常 但是一旦进入其中一个系统，并且升级软件后（里面看到包含grub软件），就只能进入 …
<cherrot> iMadper, 这么便宜  你的使用体验如何？   速度怎样 掉包否
<iMadper> cherrot: 坡国机房很好.
<iMadper> cherrot: 速度够, 比不上linode
<slucx> iMadper: 请教下linux 咋设置音频输出？怎么选择笔记本的音响或者输出到HDMI 设备
<iMadper> slucx: gnome-control-center -> sound
<slucx> iMadper: 命令行呢？
<cherrot> iMadper, 我靠你还有linode ?
<iMadper> cherrot: 用过而已
<slucx> 不用gnome
<iMadper> slucx: 你用pA嘛?
<slucx> iMadper: 我写了个脚本切换笔记本的显示和外部显示器，现在想把音频输出加进去
<iMadper> slucx: 你用PA嘛>
<slucx> PA是？
<iMadper> pulse audio
<slucx> 全称？
<iMadper> pulse audio
<iMadper> 延迟这么大??
<slucx> 我去百科下
<slucx> pulse audio在alsa的上层？
<iMadper> yep
<slucx> iMadper: 似乎没有用
<iMadper> slucx: 那我不会.
<slucx> iMadper: 怎么查看我用pulse audio了没？
<slucx> 没研究过，我装上alsa直接就用了
<slucx> iMadper: 改配置文件可以切换，但是需要重启
<iMadper> pactl
<slucx> iMadper: 没有这个命令，估计没有用pa
<slucx> 笔记本用了大显示器+键盘鼠标就可以直接盖上了，哈哈
<iMadper> slucx: 我不会alsa
<iMadper> slucx: 只会pa
<slucx> iMadper: 我看下pa,以前没接触过
<October21> 百度离线看来真是关了……
<jusss> so lonely
<slucx> iMadper: gnome的后端也用pa？
<iMadper> slucx: 不用gnome
<iMadper> slucx: 不知道gnome是啥
<slucx> iMadper: 哈哈
<jusss> 感觉毕业后的人生好黑暗
<jusss> 还有那么的孤独
<jusss> 同学没有在身边 亲人也没在身边 独自一人在一个陌生的城市
<slucx> 外接了音响，比笔记本爽的多
<cherrot> iMadper, 家里的网貌似连magnet 都给封了 好不开心。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 用pan.baidu
<cherrot> iMadper, 网页版也没看到有入口了啊 我记得以前就在左边一栏有
<iMadper> cherrot: 啥入口啊?
<iMadper> cherrot: 有个离线下载啊
<cherrot> iMadper, 就没看到那个按钮。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 瞎了..
<iMadper> cherrot: 上传文件 ,能找到吗?
<iMadper> cherrot: 同一横行, 往右看
<cherrot> iMadper, 么么哒！
<iMadper> cherrot: 瞎了你...
<cherrot> iMadper, =。=  最近有点眼拙。。
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> cherrot: 充钱了嘛?
<iMadper> 我等bonus呢
<cherrot> iMadper, 耐心。。身边有两个陪着  动作有点慢
<iMadper> cherrot: 赞.
<iMadper> cherrot: 单手打字?
<cherrot> iMadper, =。=  这个网站反应好迟钝
<cherrot> iMadper, 要我拍张照片嘲讽你么
<iMadper> cherrot: 这个网站是不是在东海岸?
<iMadper> cherrot: 需要
<cherrot> iMadper, 自己问妹子要～
<iMadper> cherrot: 等bonus呢
<cherrot> iMadper, 这个网站让我很迷糊。。
<iMadper> cherrot: ... 瞎了...
<cherrot> iMadper, 你填的是国内地址么
<cherrot> iMadper, 这货貌似要我人工验证。。。玛丹
<iMadper> cherrot: 早忘了
<iMadper> cherrot: 去年这时候的事儿了
<cherrot> iMadper, 我要充值是么
<iMadper> cherrot: 你不充值怎么用?
<iMadper> cherrot: 你充值25刀之后, 会获得推荐奖励...
<cherrot> 可是 没看到充值按钮啊！
<iMadper> cherrot: 你获得10刀, 我25刀 . :-)
<iMadper> cherrot: billing
<cherrot> iMadper, 倒是提示我有10刀的credit....
<cherrot> iMadper, September 1, 2014	Promotional Credit from Referree10!	-$10.00
<cherrot> iMadper, droplet 是什么含义？
<iMadper> cherrot: pending状态吧
<iMadper> cherrot: 一个droplet就是一个vps
<cherrot> iMadper, You already have an outstanding verification ticket    想哭
<iMadper> 赞...
<cherrot> iMadper, 快要被它烦死了 我做错了什么。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 谁知道...
<iMadper> cherrot: 为啥需要认证? billing address?
<cherrot> iMadper, 而且它自始至终没有提起过邀请注册的事情啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 我这边提示了
<cherrot> iMadper, 点进去直接302跳转到首页了
<cherrot> iMadper, 哦 那就好
<cherrot> iMadper, 还真有可能 我填的国内地址。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 没事吧...
<cherrot> iMadper, 你都收到通知了 那就行了吧
<iMadper> cherrot: 你冲钱了?
<iMadper> cherrot: 我收到有人用我的refcode注册了
<cherrot> iMadper, 没啊  不让我充钱啊！
<iMadper> cherrot: 标准美国抵制
<iMadper> cherrot: msg给你了
 * iMadper 服务到位
<cherrot> iMadper, 晚了呀。。。 已经注册了怎么办。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 没办法, 等吧
<iMadper> cherrot: 等人工审核?
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: hi
<cherrot> iMadper, 嗯。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 有事启奏。无事勿扰，。利用手机网络。升级fedora 中，节省流量
<hoxily|droid> CyrusYzGTt: 昨天 maya1 想你了
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily|droid§ ,,
<hoxily|droid> 她说最近你怎么没上线
<jusss> hoxily|droid: maya来了？
<jusss> 没看见
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily|droid§ 最近忙，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 各位，我要节省流量，下线了，， 再会， 嗯， maya妹汁，安好
<jusss> hoxily|droid: 你找到工作了吗？
<hoxily|droid> jusss: 没有
<jusss> hoxily|droid: 我这再干半个月，估计就撤了，
<hoxily|droid> jusss: 最好是骑驴找马
<hoxily|droid> jusss: 裸辞很危险
<jusss> hoxily|droid: 一月就给1k
<jusss> hoxily|droid: 你不知道我现在有多孤独
<hoxily|droid> 裸辞就1000也没有啦。
<jusss> 我都感觉孤独会kill我的
<jusss> 从来没有感觉过这么孤独
<jusss> hoxily|droid: 好怀念大学呀
<jusss> 昨晚做梦还梦到隔壁宿舍的来我们宿舍玩呢，一觉醒来，都尼玛毕业2个多月了，：-（
<jusss> hoxily|droid: 我现在还记得在不远前的某个晚上我还用我的ubuntu telnet你的xp呢
<jusss> 我的vps上大学前就想买，如今都大学毕业了还没买
<hoxily|droid> ：）
<jusss> 我就擦了
<cherrot> iMadper|Snore, OK了！
<jusss> hoxily|droid: 我还记得在某个上午，问你文件权限是啥，你发了个你百度空间的chmod chown文章
<jusss> 当时你空间是一个日本小女孩的头像
<jusss> 不过我不知道叫啥
<hoxily|droid> 小仓优子
<cherrot> iMadper|Snore, 再给我一个邀请码好了
<cherrot> iMadper|Snore, 我重新来一遍
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-34-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 13 15:49:09 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 人是天生的政治动物。--亚里士多德 
<douglas> 来测试以下
<douglas> 一下
<douglas99999> hi
<^k^> douglas99999:点点点.  06:11
 * douglas99999 :)
<douglas99999> 有人在吗？
<^k^> douglas99999:点点点.  06:31
#ubuntu-cn 2014-09-02
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • easyBCD重启项选择neogrub boot loader后进不了windows http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463636 我在easyBCD设置boot选项，勾选了neogrub boot loader，导致window 7选项后面的勾被消掉，如下图所示 结果重启后进不了windows 根据grub info：http://paste.ubuntu.com/8210235/ Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the MBR
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 登录界面提示密码无效 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463637 ubuntu14.04 登录界面提示密码无效 1、点击右上角账户切换后，可以登录 2、但今天右上角账户切换关机按钮小时，代之zh后，不管用客户还是重启都无法再登录了，只有字符界面可以登录 估计是输入法开启的原
<^k^>  ─> 因，怎么关闭输入法，拜托牛或大牛帮忙解决这个小问题，以示ubuntu的先进之处 统计信息: 发表于 由 altair2 …
<xieyi> 14.04的kdbg为什么不能运行呢
<jusss> 大家早上好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 橄榄球赛 : 电视里正在转播一场高水平的橄榄球赛,玛丽大婶敲了敲邻居家的门。 "我能到你们家里来看电视吗?" "当然可以,快请进吧！,您家里的电视怎么了?" "谁知道怎么搞的,调了半天也不行,球赛中的那个球始终是扁的。"
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 请教一个关于lightdm启动慢的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463638 楼主在用机械盘的时候启动速度会超过一分钟，固态盘也有30多秒，在控制台关闭lightdm之后基本上启动不。看了一下lightdm.log，看不出原因所在，网上搜索也没有找到答案，还请高手赐教 lightdm.l
<^k^>  ─> og： Code: [+0.00s] DEBUG: Logging to /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log [+0.00s] DEBUG: Starting Light Display Manager 1.10.1, UID=0 PID=1011 [+0 …
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim-latex-suit 不能使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463639 我的系统是ubuntu 14.04 我到sourceforge上下载了vim-latex压缩包，按照网站上的方式安装 由于～/下面没有.vim文件夹和 .vimrc文件，我自己新建了这两个文件，然后把下载的压缩包解压到前者， 在后者中拷贝进网上的代码
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • pidgin+lwqq多帐号分组问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463641 添加了两个QQ帐号，结果两个帐号的相同组名的好友都合并到一起了。能按QQ号分别设置分组吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xibei — 2014-09-02 9:38
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • bsdgames里的atc游戏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463642 有人玩过这个游戏吗？ 目前bot玩出来的最高分（没有game over,我手动停止了bot的运行）， box地图， update=1, newplane=1 You made the top players list! #: name host game time real time planes safe ---------------------------------------------
<^k^>  ─> ---------------------------------- 1: chenfengyuchenfengyuan-All-Series chenfengyuan-All-Series box 326614 3d+18hrs 303876 BTW: bot github地 …
<onlylove> 今天因为广场上那坑，把我害惨了，迟到20多分钟
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • [python] 如何把文件夹和文件名中的空格替换成下划线？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463643 我想把文件夹和文件名中的空格替换成下划线，在Python中： Code: # import os # def rm_space(): #     for f in os.listdir("."): #         if f.find(" ") > 0: #             n  =  f.replace(" ", "_"
<^k^>  ─> ) #             if n != f: #                 os.rename(f, n) #             else: #                 os.rename( …
<iMadper|FAT150> qiao: 早, 高级首席.
<iMadper|FAT150> wangli: 早, 首席.
<iMadper|FAT150> mikecao: 早, mike土豪cao
<qiao> iMadper|FAT150: 早，变了名字的壕～
<iMadper|FAT150> huntxu: 早, 糊涂许
<iMadper|FAT150> imtxc: 早, 土豪
 * iMadper|FAT150 干活去
<wangli> iMadper|FAT150, 早
<jiero> 【华侨城】四海一家 仅售98元,可获宴会优惠券1张！凭本优惠券到店支付18888元享受原价42800元西式自助餐宴会（仅限119人内）或中式圆桌宴会（10席，每席限10人）四海厅包场，数百种国际美食！婚宴、BB宴、寿宴、公司聚会选择！
<jiero> 嗯嗯。原来是这样的东西。嗯嗯。
<iMadper|FAT150> 我去... 四海一家...
<jiero> iMadper|FAT150:  看起来我去哪里吃能吃回来，应该可以吃3小时吧？
<iMadper|FAT150> jiero: 没吃过...
<jiero> iMadper|FAT150:  午餐适合我，我午餐吃的多。
<iMadper|FAT150> jiero: 当年我舍友说被xx大学录取了, 就四海一家请我, 后来我回北京了他才被录取... 我就没得吃了
<jiero> iMadper|FAT150:  。。。
<jiero> iMadper|FAT150:   切。只招待2个小时。无聊了。
<jiero> iMadper|FAT150: 我需要吃4小时的自助餐
<iMadper|FAT150> jiero: 早茶
<iMadper|FAT150> 哦, 早茶不是自助
<onlylove> iMadper|FAT150: 其实 jiero吃8小时没问题，就是不知道人开店的愿意不
<chenxiongfei> onlylove: 早上好
<iMadper|FAT150> onlylove: 恩...
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|FAT150: 你又换名字了
<jiero> iMadper|FAT150: 其实我对热的甜品不太感冒，多数情况我比较喜欢凉的
<iMadper|FAT150> chenxiongfei: 一个postfix而已
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。8小时太过了啊。。。太烦躁一个人的话。
<iMadper|FAT150> onlylove: 你看, jiero 也不一定能吃8小时...
<mikecao> iMadper|FAT150 怎么那么早！
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40970
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google IPv6地址在中国大陆教育网疑似遭到SSL中间人攻击
<cherrot> iMadper|FAT150: 死胖子  再给我一次邀请码
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> cherrot 我到现在都没买相机。。。到处跑的就我没相机了
<cherrot> jiero: 我准备出掉D7000
<jiero> cherrot: 。换D3300？
<jiero> lol
<jiero> cherrot: 我想，要啥么。1500就好了的。相机。
<iMadper|FAT150> cherrot: ... 你. 怎么. 这么. 弱
<iMadper|FAT150> cherrot: 还是上次那个就可以啊
<iMadper|FAT150> cherrot:  https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=4cb28a4e90b1
<iMadper|FAT150> cherrot: 太弱
<^k^> iMadper|FAT150: ⇪ SSD Cloud Server, VPS Server, Simple Cloud Hosting | DigitalOcean
<iMadper|FAT150> cherrot: 你快一点儿啊, 我vps没钱了啊
<cherrot> iMadper|FAT150: 这不怕只能用一次么
<cherrot> iMadper|FAT150: 这个网站做的太渣 让我逐步失去耐心
<iMadper|FAT150> cherrot: digital ocean算是很赞的了
<cherrot> iMadper|FAT150: 你看一眼你的资料  copy一份给我
<cherrot> iMadper|FAT150: 倒是提示我注册就给10美元了
<GNUdog> DO 除了偶尔小瑕疵，整体还不错
<GNUdog> 比如前两天挂了一台 hypervisor，我的 VPS 之前半个月因为他们的 bug 没有备份之类的
<jusss> 我这访问不来digitalocean :-(
<jusss> Internet Explorer 无法显示该网页
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/13104.html 为什么叫大姨妈 : 话说有一天一个小女孩初经来时..忽然看见自己下体落红一摊血. 纳闷的一声～～咦..（姨）..然后紧张地大声叫～～～～（妈）....阿这就是大姨妈名字.的由来
<cherrot> iMadper|FAT150: 现在就等验证通过了
<iMadper|FAT150> cherrot: 你付款了?
<cherrot> iMadper|FAT150: 还没 等验证
<iMadper|FAT150> cherrot: 恩.
<cherrot> iMadper|FAT150: 你昨天不是收到ref link 被使用的提醒么
<iMadper|FAT150> cherrot: 今天也能看到
<appera> hello
<^k^> appera:点点点.  11:32
<jiero> 怎么可以这样。我竟然通过了临时额度调整。
<cherrot> jiero: 临时调额都是瞬间完成的
<jiero> cherrot:  我这是申请第四次才批准
<jiero> cherrot: 之前4个月刷卡总计不过2000吧。
<jiero> cherrot: 这2个月到了4000了。
<GNUdog> jiero: 临时额度还有拒绝的？
<jyfl987> qemu 为何没有 i686的
<jiero> Opera
<jiero> 手机还是要用 Opera。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/00/08/Cg-4WFI2rgqIajJuAACuDJMu4TMAALrIwC_PnAAAK4k230.jpg 好拉轰的私家车
 * onlylove 不想写testcase!
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 请问ALSA是否能像OSS一样能够单独调节各个程序的音量 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463644 如题,请问ALSA是否能像OSS一样能够单独调节各个程序的音量? 找了网络上好像很少这部分的资料,不知道各位有没有什么方法呢(?) 感谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 tfiwits — 2014-09-02 12:44
<iMadper|FAT150> cherrot: ticket没人理你?
<jyfl987> onlylove tmd 搞到现在都没弄到个可用的x86 32 asm的环境
<jyfl987> 编出来的 executable file 居然跟我说不能执行
<onlylove> jyfl987: 买二手机器吧
<onlylove> jyfl987: 那些二手的32位U的机器
<jyfl987> onlylove 家里有 但是肯定要首选虚拟机方案了  不然我出门还带着么
<onlylove> jyfl987: 虚拟的，物理U不也是x64的么
<jyfl987> onlylove 但我用的是 qemu-system-i386
<jyfl987> 理论上应该给我完全模拟32bit
<onlylove> jyfl987: 386没问题啊，要不586也行
<onlylove> jyfl987: 586和686就差在多媒体和3D指令集上
<jyfl987> onlylove 反正就是有问题  火大啊
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 新人是不是都去学python了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463645 @EE 我也叛变了。。。。。。哈哈。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ChenFengyuan — 2014-09-02 13:13
<jusss> onlylove: 今天石家庄这破地方下大雨，中午出去吃饭还没下，吃完饭就开始下，回到公司，都尼玛淋湿了
<jusss> cacac
<jusss> 擦擦擦
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> jusss: 手机天气预报没看？
<onlylove> jusss: 那点流量钱不贵，看到下雨就带伞
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu14.04不能上网，请各位大神帮忙。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463646 http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/1302510508808059299.html?quesup2&oldq=1 本人菜鸟一枚~这个是我在百度知道上的提问。查看有线连接信息什么都很正常啊，就是打不开网页。但是切换到win7就行。求
<^k^>  ─> 各位大神解答！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sRs_Razer — 2014-09-02 13:23
<onlylove> palomino|working: 昨天人问我，哪些case可以做自动化测试，我瞅了下，连续填了40多，今天早上人和我说，写好代码的再填……
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我心想还好我没190多都填YES
<palomino|working> ...
<jusss> onlylove: 我在这待一个月就打算撤呢，没买伞，我不撤，人家估计也要辞我了，整天去了公司一座就看学习资料，还尼玛啥也看不懂
<jusss> 今天cfy那厮怎么不停的在论坛发帖子了，
<jusss> nyfair: 有可以在手机上直接用magnet ed2k这种链接就能播放的播放器阿门？
<onlylove> jusss: 怎么会看不懂，软件没问题的，财务上的，你没学过当然不懂
<jusss> nyfair: 百度云盘会过滤番号电影
<jusss> onlylove: 什么总账报表啦 固定资产模块拉 应收应付啦 辅助核算 期末余额 采购 blablablah....一堆看不懂的东西，
<jusss> onlylove: 全尼玛会计学的，我这个真是一点没接触过
<jusss> onlylove: 还有各种点鼠标，我感觉这个公司的人做东西，每天点鼠标n次呀，
<wiiw> 买4把伞，每个地方都放一把
<jusss> 各种点，
<onlylove> jusss: 财务软件就这样的
<onlylove> jusss: 你如果学过会计就明白了
<nyfair> 蛤蛤，终于要拆迁了
<jusss> onlylove: 要不感觉恶心呢
<nyfair> 快给我推荐个可以在家办公，能交金的闲差
<jusss> onlylove: 你在论坛还停活跃呀，我都几乎没上过
<jusss> nyfair: 家庭保姆
<onlylove> jusss: 能帮人一点就帮一点，帮不上就聊天灌水，不然一个人孤零零在北京会郁闷死
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在就一个人在石家庄孤单死了，同学全尼玛毕业后各回各家各找各妈去了，我现在每天最大的乐趣就是去看他们的qq说说，然后评论
<jusss> onlylove: 以前尼玛都是半月不上一次扣扣的，现在扣扣成了我的精神支柱，说说成了我的精神食粮，擦擦擦
<onlylove> jusss: 知道社交媒体的作用了吧
<onlylove> jusss: 或者你不搞那些，安心编程玩
 * nyfair 只要看动画就能活了
 * nyfair 人越多越麻烦
<palomino|working> ....
<nyfair> 快给我推荐个可以在家办公还缴金的闲职，我辞职前给你们内推
<nyfair> 1.5狗
<jyfl987> onlylove 终于搞定了  是我汇编写错了 section
<jusss> nyfair: 这个你找主席还有j-y-f呀，他们都是work at home
<jusss> 原来人在呀。。。
<nyfair> jusss: 不要，他们那个太累
<nyfair> jusss: 还要出差
<jyfl987> jusss 别拿我跟主席并列  主席可是肉身翻墙 不一样
<jyfl987> nyfair 楼凤不需要出门
<jusss> jyfl987: 你是不是设置了每天的聊天记录过滤呀
<jyfl987> jusss 什么？
<nyfair> jusss: 干一年还不如拆迁费放银行一年的利益，我上毛班
<jusss> jyfl987: 就是找个机器人把这里的聊天记录过滤下，找到和自己相关的信息
<jyfl987> jusss 没有 我刚好过来跟 onlylove讲汇编的事
<jusss> nyfair: 那就每天自拍去momo什么的卖视频
<nyfair> jusss: 老司机，求这次流出的百度云下载
<jusss> nyfair: 你咋知道了，你看我的帖子了？
<nyfair> jusss: 什么帖子
<jusss> nyfair: 昨晚流出的好莱坞女星自拍呀
<jusss> nyfair: 福利拿去，不要谢我 http-://zgmen.tumblr.com/post/96331909265/14p-2
<jusss> nyfair: 最新自拍
<jiero> nyfair:  。在全国各地流览摆地摊
<jusss> 大表姐J.Law最新自拍
<jiero> knownbad: 四处流浪啥都没做
 * jiero 迷茫又一天
<nyfair> jusss: 我现在上班啊，别给我这种地址
<cherrot> jiero: 还没回家？
<cherrot> iMadper|FAT150: 可以了
<nyfair> jusss: 度娘云有伐
<iMadper|FAT150> cherrot: 充完钱了?
<cherrot> iMadper|FAT150: 还没 耐心
<iMadper|FAT150> cherrot: ... ...
<cherrot> iMadper|FAT150: 和linode 一个价啊
<iMadper|FAT150> cherrot: 5美金一个月
<iMadper|FAT150> cherrot: linode 10美金
<iMadper|FAT150> cherrot: 5美金 == 10美金  ??
<cherrot> iMadper|FAT150: 同配置都是10刀
<cherrot> iMadper|FAT150: 你买的5刀的？ 那我也用5刀的好了
<jiero> cherrot: 我在这里正好多个人。
<jusss> iMadper|FAT150: M-x shell和M-x eshell有啥区别？win7
<jiero> cherrot: 原公司的深圳分部
<iMadper|FAT150> cherrot: 5刀性能足够啊
<jiero> 每个月30元，一年360.
<iMadper|FAT150> jusss: 没用过
<jiero> 你们要来干什么用啊。
<iMadper|FAT150> cherrot: 坡国机房快
<jiero> 看到15美元一年的。那是上网用的。
<slucx> 一个是外部shell,一个是内部shell
<jusss> slucx: 那个M-x !呢？
<jyfl987> iMadper|FAT150 弄个国内的就好了
<iMadper|FAT150> jyfl987: 国内的贵吧...
<slucx> ! 是你自己配置的吧
<jyfl987> iMadper|FAT150 是啊  所以我说 "就好了" 注意 “了”
<sevenbit> hello i want setup yong+fbterm, but !:update gtk3-im...
<sevenbit> what can i do?
<slucx> iMadper|FAT150: 昨天弄的那个alsa输出的直接改配置文件重启X就行了
<nyfair> jusss: 那个4.89刀一年的呢
<nyfair> slucx: 改alsa为什么要重启X?
<slucx> alsa的配置文件
<sevenbit> please wait!
<ZXZ> 魅族 快直播发布会了，，，
<ZXZ> 想当年 那么多大牛都混在魅族神坛里，连雷不死都被吸引
<jiero> nyfair:  给我看看
<cherrot> iMadper|FAT150: Private Networking  这是什么意思？
<sevenbit> :>
<cherrot> ee不在？
<cherrot> iMadper|FAT150: 懂了
<iMadper|FAT150> ...
<iMadper|FAT150> cherrot: 你都能用了??
<cherrot> iMadper|FAT150: 默认有10刀 直接让我创建呢
<iMadper|FAT150> cherrot: 哦.
<cherrot> iMadper|FAT150: 我要充值多少来着？
<ZXZ> 还有10分钟就要直播开始了，，，魅族MX
<cherrot> iMadper|FAT150: =。=
<iMadper|FAT150> cherrot: 25美金
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • [新手求助]gcc编译问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463648 最近开始学习Linux，准备搭建Graphviz + CodeViz环境用于分析代码框架。 系统为：Ubuntu14.04 LTS 按照 http://www.cnblogs.com/lanxuezaipiao/p/3450201.html 的步骤进行安装，可是中间总是出现如下错误： Code: ../../gcc-4.6.2/libibe
<^k^>  ─> rty/fibheap.c: In function ‘fibheap_replace_key_data’: ../../gcc-4.6.2/libiberty/fibheap.c:220:30: error: ‘LONG_MIN’ undeclared (firs …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 使用AMD CPU有安装Ubuntu成功的吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463649 如题，买了一套AMD的，技嘉 970a d3p主板，安装Ubuntu 12.04失败。咨询后是这个主板不支持ubuntu的。有安装成功，或者推荐一个能使用Ubuntu的主板的。 AMD FX 6300 微星 R9 270x 统计信息: 发表于 由 pureLess —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-09-02 14:10
<cherrot> iMadper|FAT150: done~
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问下ubuntu14.04下面挂载NTFS有什么比较稳定一点的方法呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463650 有什么方法比较稳定和简单一点呢。 谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 iknto — 2014-09-02 14:35
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  14:37
<imtxc> 早啊
<imtxc> onlylove: ~
<imtxc> haroldwu: ~
<imtxc> 最近咋不见侯总
<cherrot> imtxc: 收到了么
<cherrot> imtxc: 发错
<NetworkNTR> 阿訇啊
<NetworkNTR> 窝跟你肛啦，咯一定系阿共仔的阴眸啦
<NetworkNTR> hi
<^k^> NetworkNTR:点点点.  14:50
<NetworkNTR> > sin(3.1415926536/6)
<^k^> NetworkNTR: /tmp/execpad-78474e530a16/source-78474e530a16:1:in `a': undefined method `sin' for main:Object (NoMethodError) from /tmp/execpad-78474e530a16/source-78474e530a16:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/186914
<NetworkNTR> WTF
<NetworkNTR> adam_magic_pack: 老司机，有没有闲差
<adam_magic_pack> NetworkNTR: 啥?
<NetworkNTR> adam_magic_pack: 吃干饭不用上班的闲职
<NetworkNTR> adam_magic_pack: 贵司应该有很多啊
<adam_magic_pack> NetworkNTR: 你这是在找我包养?
<NetworkNTR> adam_magic_pack: 毛蛋
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
 * adam_magic_pack 穷得午饭都没吃
<NetworkNTR> onlylove: 早
<NetworkNTR> adam_magic_pack: 你推荐个给我，我帮你内推
<adam_magic_pack> NetworkNTR: 内推啥
<NetworkNTR> adam_magic_pack: 简单来说就是，拿了点拆迁费，不想上班了
<adam_magic_pack> NetworkNTR: 包养我吧!!!!
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 你这么壕，居然让牛牛包养你？
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 然后你继续包养 cherrot？
 * pity git 能保护 master 分支不被 push 或强制 push 吗？想让 master 只通过 merge request 来更新，怎么实现？
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: 老司机 有没有闲差？
<cherrot> pity: 通过协作者约定吧 。。。
<NetworkNTR> pity: 上bzr
<pity> cherrot: 约定是有，我觉得程序逻辑上应该是可以实现的
<pity> NetworkNTR: 你是 roylez?
<jusss> slucx: 打开eshell,发现编码不对，然后C-x RET r RET cp936, 提示buffer does not seem to be associated with any file
<slucx> jusss: 从未关心过编码问题
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  15:21
<NetworkNTR> pity: 你是谁？
<slucx> jusss: 我的编码的代码是网上抄的
<adam_magic_pack> NetworkNTR: 包养我吧!!!!
<NetworkNTR> adam_magic_pack: 一天20w上下的壕，说笑呢
<slucx> zemacs有人玩过没？
<adam_magic_pack> NetworkNTR: 包养我吧!!!!
<NetworkNTR> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/3GpAuULaXu8/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 《夏日课程》发表会宣传PV_土豆_高清视频在线观看
<jusss> NetworkNTR: *scratch* *eshell*这种没跟文件关联的缓冲区怎么设置更改缓冲区编码呀？
<pity> NetworkNTR: 我是 pity 呗
<jiero> .
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 我好闲
 * jiero 拍拍 pity
 * jiero 戳戳 adam_magic_pack
 * jiero 抱抱 NetworkNTR
<mikecao> test
<^k^> mikecao:点点点.  15:40
<NetworkNTR> 有什么办法确定一个python module是不是built-in module
<NetworkNTR> import xxoo，有importError就pass，没错就报错？
<NetworkNTR> http://fuck.you
<^k^> NetworkNTR: ⇪ err: no title
<NetworkNTR> http://fuck.me
<^k^> NetworkNTR: ⇪ Fuck.me - Register your .me now!
<jyfl987> http://again.fuck.you
<^k^> jyfl987: ⇪ err: no title
<pity> jiero 跑得好快
<slucx> 用lua的亲们，求指教啊
 * pity git 能保护 master 分支不被 push 或强制 push 吗？想让 master 只通过 merge request 来更新，怎么实现？
<onlylove> pity: 这个其实你可以问脱袜子，我不用git真心不知道
<onlylove> pity: 你这是问的第二遍了
<pity> onlylove: 你可以忽略
<onlylove> pity: 看你问的怪辛苦的，还没人回答，估计没人会
<pity> onlylove: 没事儿，并不是所有问题都有答案的
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04上网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463654 当前有两种上网方式，无线和有线。有线需要代理，无线不需要代理。使用无线时，可以正常上网；使用有线时，只能访问局域网，请问这是什么原因 统计信息: 发表于 由 lyfyouyun — 2014-09-02 16:10
<onlylove> pity: 你看看是不是给master分支搞个权限，只有允许的用户才能push……
<pity> onlylove: 哈哈，热心的孩子
<pity> onlylove: 我 gitlab 有 protect branch 的功能，但对 owener 无效
<pity> onlylove: 多人拥有多个 repo，对于 repo 的所有者来说不能保护 master 不被 push
<onlylove> pity: 权限太大，没办法
<onlylove> pity: 这情况只能靠自觉了吧
<pity> onlylove: 想实现的是，不管是谁，都不能通过直接 push 来同步 master，只能通过 merge request 来同步
<onlylove> pity: 你把git的push disable下……
<onlylove> pity: 问问脱袜子能不能
<pity> onlylove: 程序应该有解决方案
<pity> onlylove: 你想 Linux 内核那么多人维护，如果任何开发者都可以向 master push 代码，那岂不是很不安全？
<onlylove> pity: 你问下脱袜子怎么做的，肯定是少数人有权限合并
<onlylove> pity: 但是你这边很多人都是ownner
<onlylove> pity: linux的kernel的ownner可能就少数几个
<pity> onlylove: 我估计他没空搭理我
<NetworkNTR> 买曼联，赚大钱
<pity> onlylove: 除非多人的项目都是由管理者创建的 repo，否则大家自己创建的都还是 owner
<hamo_> pity: http://git-scm.com/book/ch4-8.html
<^k^> hamo_: ⇪ Git - Gitolite
<hamo_> onlylove: http://git-scm.com/book/ch4-8.html
<hamo_> pity: onlylove 加个hook验证下权限就好了
 * hamo_ 我是不是又老司机了？
<pity> hamo_: 好长啊
<hamo_> pity: 这个Gitolite是个工具，帮你配置git repo的
<hamo_> pity: 如果你只是想实现验证，加个update的hook验证一下白名单就好了
<adam_magic_pack> if (user == hamo) { return NULL; }
<pity> hamo_: 谢谢，我学习下
<cherrot> hamo_: 老司机是哪的梗。。
<hamo_> pity: http://git-scm.com/book/en/Customizing-Git-Git-Hooks 看server-side hook
<^k^> hamo_: ⇪ Git - Git Hooks
<cherrot> pity: 哦对哦  git 支持hook  随便搞
<hamo_> cherrot: 色大象
<hamo_> adam_magic_pack: 快给 cherrot 发老司机
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 老司机
<pity> cherrot: hamo_ 之前想过是 hook 实现，不知道具体用哪个
<cherrot> pity:  针对push 的hook 应该放在 post-receive 好像  当时做自动部署时写过
<hamo_> cherrot: why not pre-receive?
<cherrot> pity: 甚至可以写交互
<adam_magic_pack> 卧槽... MX4卖1799....
<hamo_> cherrot: or to check that the user doing the pushing has create, delete, or push access or access to push updates to all the files they’re modifying with the push.
<cherrot> hamo_: 哦对  pre-  , 我那个是做自动部署用的所以是 post-  cc pity
<hamo_> cherrot: 老司机
<cherrot> hamo_: 胖蛤蟆
<pity> cherrot: hamo_ good!
<hamo_> pity: 哟哟哟，搞这么搞大上的东西啊
<pity> hamo_: 遇到了这个问题，就研究下了
<jusss> 搞了2个小时，终于能sqlcmd in eshell了
 * hamo_ 乃们真是搞大上
<jusss> hamo_: 我能sqlcmd in eshell了，:-)
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 如何为windows7 下硬盘下的.exe 文件 创建桌面启动器.desktop http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463655 我一直使用Ediary2.5.3 作为日志和记录工具。迁移到ubuntu14.04 下后，安装了最新版本的wine1.7 后。 首先 修改了/etc/fstab 开机自动挂载了 windows7 系统下的D盘 然后直接访问D盘下的
<^k^>  ─> Ediary.exe 鼠标右键 使用wine windows programe loader 打开。 直接就打开了 而且所有功能使用正常。 但是每次都要 …
 * hamo_ 哎...乃们真是搞大上啊...低头装我的系统去了
<iMadper> cherrot: 还没拿到bonus啊
 * hamo_ 求工作offer...
<NetworkNTR> hamo_: cv
<adam_magic_pack> 铜球
<hamo_> NetworkNTR: 牛牛
<iMadper> NetworkNTR: 老司机, 你怎么也ntr了???
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 羡慕wfh土豪
<NetworkNTR> adam_magic_pack: 羡慕wfh土豪
<hamo_> adam_magic_pack: 羡慕wtf土豪
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 昨天淋雨, 感冒, 出汗, 冷风吹, 今天残了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我也淋雨了, 不过没被淋病. 你淋病了?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: NetworkNTR hamo_ 到现在饭都没吃, 一天吃了一块巧克力
<iMadper> hamo_: ^^
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 看来你是淋病了
<onlylove> hamo_: 你这样真的不要紧》
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你没淋病我就不会淋病
 * adam_magic_pack 伤敌一千自损八百
<hamo_> iMadper: 湿身事小，淋病事大
<hamo_> adam_magic_pack: ^^^
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你这句话说的有问题啊....
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我故意的
<hamo_> onlylove: 啥不要紧？
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... ... 你赢了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 所以说伤敌一千自损八百嘛
<onlylove> hamo_: [16:46:22] <hamo_> adam_magic_pack: 羡慕wtf土豪
 * adam_magic_pack 吃啥去啊?
<hamo_> onlylove: 土豪老司机都不在乎
<hamo_> adam_magic_pack: JB果子
<adam_magic_pack> hamo_: 有次吃煎饼果子差点死了, 再也不敢了, literally
<hamo_> adam_magic_pack: 这也能死？摊JB的老大妈情杀吧？
<adam_magic_pack> hamo_: 食物中毒, 抽搐了都, 尼码
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 吃煎饼果子被城管追杀?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 哦..
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 吃别的也有可能啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 阴影
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 融科楼下的盖饭, 我吃出天线来了
<iMadper> s/天线/电线/
<hamo_> iMadper: 天线宝宝
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我能活到今天, 简直就是个奇迹.
 * iMadper 给自己颁发国家荣誉勋章
<onlylove> iMadper: 融科楼下盖饭？哪里？
<iMadper> onlylove: 那个做川菜的.
<iMadper> onlylove: 我跟 qiao 管那里叫`重庆`
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 哦 我去过好多次
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我也去过好多次. 至今健在
<onlylove> iMadper: 没啥，融科那边各种地方菜都有，我去过最难吃的大概是绫罗岛，不知道是不是吃不惯韩国饭
<cherrot> iMadper: 收到钱没~
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不过万一他家的东西有毒, 导致不孕不育了, 我也不知道啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 还没
<cherrot> iMadper: 我都付款成功了
 * adam_magic_pack 出去吃饭了
<hamo_> iMadper: adam_magic_pack 如果淋病了，估计你也快了，就别担心不孕不育了...
 * hamo_ 补刀
<cherrot> iMadper: 而且赠送我10刀 那就是说ref code 生效了啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 可能要等.
<adam_magic_pack> hamo_: 本来就不孕不育啊, 他个基佬
<adam_magic_pack> hamo_: iMadper 昨天把伞落在羽毛球馆了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... .. ...
<hamo_> adam_magic_pack: thumb up
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你还去找嘛?
<adam_magic_pack> hamo_: iMadper 打电话让在的话就收起来等我拿
 * adam_magic_pack 趁不下雨出门吃饭, 因为没伞
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 小心吃到一半下雨
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ele.me
<alvin_rxg> Title: 饿了么-网上订餐 - 叫外卖上ele.me (@ ele.me)
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 外卖吧
<hamo_> adam_magic_pack: http://waimai.baidu.com/waimai?qt=find
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 百度外卖
<c3p0_> 1111
<gfrog> hamo_: 黑毛
<gfrog> hamo_: dbus熟悉嘛？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40977
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 3D打印的“撞匙”能打开几乎所有的锁
<hamo_> gfrog: 不熟悉
<gfrog> hamo_: 好吧
<jusss> onlylove: ie9吃了我1.7G内存
<jusss> ie是吃什么长大的呀，这么能吃
<onlylove> jusss: win7不是推送11了么
<onlylove> jusss: 我觉得吃600M的fx已经够可以了
<jusss> onlylove: 我的不是sp1,没法装11
<onlylove> jusss: 你是开了多少标签，用了1.9G
<jusss> onlylove: 7个
<onlylove> jusss: 我习惯开十几个的是不是没法活了……
<jusss> onlylove: ie一直不支持socks5
<palomino|working> ?_?
<jusss> onlylove: 我习惯在一个浏览器里开几个，然后同时打开多个浏览器。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 所以我一直感觉浏览器不够用呀，
<jusss> onlylove: 有次同时开了5个浏览器
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 开了5个一样的还是...
<iMadper> cherrot: 收到了, 但是不知道怎么用...
<jusss> palomino|working: 5个不一样的
<palomino|working> =_=
<palomino|working> 神
<jusss> opera seamonkey firefox chrome ie
<palomino|working> seamonkey是哪个..
<palomino|working> 我还以为会是safari
<jusss> palomino|working: 老版的firefox,
<palomino|working> 额..
<jusss> palomino|working: 现在firefox不是一直再改版吗，连邮件 irc这种功能都砍掉了，seamonkey全带
<palomino|working> 哦....
<palomino|working> 邮件以前有么?_?
<palomino|working> 我一直用thunderbird来着
<jusss> palomino|working: http://www.seamonkey-project.org/
<^k^> ⇪ t: The SeaMonkey® Project
<jusss> palomino|working: 以前貌似带，
<jusss> palomino|working: netscape破产后，不是改名mozilla了吗，后来又改成firefox
<palomino|working> 额..这是对应多老的版本?
<jusss> palomino|working: mozilla suite 1.7
<c3p0_> SeaMonkey
<c3p0_> 支持 seamonkey ? 没有firebug 怎么办?
<OTiux> 魅族mx4要是能搭载 Ubuntu Touch就好了
<c3p0_> 1799
<OTiux> 嗯嗯
 * palomino|working momo OTiux 
 * OTiux 滚来～～滚去～～
<jyfl987> OTiux 难讲
<jyfl987> 魅族需要个identical的东西 也许弄ubuntu系统可以达到这个目的
<O0XX> jyfl987: 没有应用的移动系统你会用啊？
<OTiux> 不过我最近（估计到明年，不出意外的话）不打算换手机就是了……
<iMadper> OTiux: 你用过ubuntu touch了嘛?
<iMadper> o0
<OTiux> iMadper: 没呢··
<iMadper> O0XX: 你还改名字... 谨慎!
<c3p0_> IntelliJ IDEA / eclipse 在 ubuntu 里很难适应 , 很迟钝 , 怎么办?
<iMadper> OTiux: <OTiux> 魅族mx4要是能搭载 Ubuntu Touch就好了  <-- 很难在中国卖出去
<O0XX> iMadper: 啥？
<iMadper> O0XX: 没啥.
<jyfl987> O0XX 我觉得没啥  ubuntu给了html5的开发  这个可以跟 ffos共享
<jyfl987> 何况 那么多应用  你真的用几个？
<iMadper> jyfl987: micromsg
<O0XX> jyfl987: 我就想要微信
<jyfl987> 只要搞定关键的 100个应用就行
<palomino|working> 能刷\ubunt\u touch就行
<jyfl987> iMadper 微信应该没什么问题  因为他们本身就有网页版 只要ui改改就行
<O0XX> jyfl987: 你试过么？
<iMadper> jyfl987: ... 用另外一个手机拍这个手机的屏幕?
<jyfl987> O0XX 我当然用过
<OTiux> iMadper: 其实主要的就是 电话、短信、相机、浏览器、微博、日历。
<jyfl987> 微信网页版比webqq好多了
<OTiux> iMadper: +1
<iMadper> OTiux: 短信无所谓. 有weixin就够了
<OTiux> jyfl987: +1
<jyfl987> iMadper 如果你本身就在手机上  根本不需要拍下嘛
<iMadper> jyfl987: 问题是, 你怎么登陆网页版微信?
<jyfl987> iMadper 加个login就行了
<c3p0_> 程序员用ubu开发,很痛苦....
<iMadper> jyfl987: ... 怎么加login?
<jyfl987> iMadper 我说了 要改改
<iMadper> jyfl987: 说的太轻松了
<jyfl987> iMadper 草 加个login有那么难？ 难道你上的网站都不需要登录的？
<jyfl987> iMadper 胡说八道 你客户端的登录不也就那样么
<iMadper> jyfl987: 客户端能用账号密码登陆
<jyfl987> iMadper 网页端为何不能？
<iMadper> jyfl987: 因为腾讯不提供
<jyfl987> iMadper linkedin的 html5版就是 直接在 网页上登录的 你可以试试
<c3p0_>                    _ooOoo_
<jyfl987> iMadper 那是他目前的策略  策略是可以变的
<c3p0_>                   o8888888o
<c3p0_>                   88" . "88
<c3p0_>                   (| -_- |)
<c3p0_>                   O\  =  /O
<c3p0_>                ____/`---'\____
<c3p0_>              .'  \\|     |//  `.
<^k^> c3p0_:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<iMadper> c3p0_: kickä½ 
<iMadper> c3p0_: 别刷屏!
<jyfl987> c3p0_ 这下悲剧了吧
<c3p0_> 		  写字楼里写字间，写字间里程序员；
<c3p0_> 		  程序人员写程序，又拿程序换酒钱。
<c3p0_> 		  酒醒只在网上坐，酒醉还来网下眠；
<c3p0_> 		  酒醉酒醒日复日，网上网下年复年。
<c3p0_> 		  但愿老死电脑间，不愿鞠躬老板前；
<NWMonster> ...
<c3p0_> 		  奔驰宝马贵者趣，公交自行程序员。
<c3p0_> 		  别人笑我忒疯癫，我笑自己命太贱；
<OTiux> ..
<jyfl987> iMadper 腾讯原来还不提供 linux客户端呢 全看你谈判的人有多少power去驱动他做这事了
<O0XX> jyfl987: 赞
<iMadper> jyfl987: 所以不容易
<jyfl987> iMadper 但是我觉得这个事不会有多少问题  因为 qq团队和微信团队风格不一样
<jyfl987> iMadper 微信团队蛮不错的 至少那个 网页微信很有诚意
<O0XX> jyfl987: 这么内幕的消息都知道，赞
<jyfl987> O0XX 晚上来我房间 还有更内幕的消息等着你
<OTiux> jyfl987: w.qq.com 在手机网页上访问也还不错
<alvin_rxg> Title: QQ (@ qq.com)
<jyfl987> OTiux 功能很烂
<OTiux> jyfl987: 恩，貌似就是收发图片的问题吧？
 * adam_magic_pack 德国人不理我啊, 妈蛋, 找美国人去
<OTiux> jyfl987: 啊，下班！
<OTiux> jyfl987: 下次聊 =w=
<jyfl987> 老子本来实在 linux上开 webqq工作的 现在模式变成在 win上开cygwin工作  就是因为该死的webqq不能用了
<OTiux> deepin_wineqq_international?
<adam_magic_pack> jyfl987: 你应该win+putty, cygwin差很多
<pity> cherrot: onlylove hamo git 禁向 master push 搞定了
<O0XX> pity: 牛
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack  我用的 babun没问题  主要是我要用tmux 还有 python for ss
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 除了那两个  我就是 mosh到远程服务器开工了 我工作都在公司服务器上
<pity> O0XX: 其实很简单，还是要靠大师点悟，哈哈
<jyfl987> 这样出门用手机也可以上去写代码
<O0XX> jyfl987: 赞
<jyfl987> 我刚试了下  w.qq.com 估计是只监听 触屏事件  我直接点击根本没用
<onlylove> jyfl987: 据说，仅仅是据说，腾讯那个linux端，是几个员工私自搞的，麻花并不支持
<jyfl987> onlylove 不可能  私自搞不可能能放到腾讯网站去
<onlylove> jyfl987: 那解释下烂尾楼
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: momo
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: momo
<jyfl987> onlylove 很明显是 搞龙芯 搞国产 linux的人去推动的
<onlylove> jyfl987: 推了一下，小马说，好，哥动弹下
<imtxc> 有linuxqq了？
<onlylove> jyfl987: 然后就蠕动了下？
<jyfl987> onlylove 当时肯定动用了行政命令或者别的强制性手段  但是这东西就一阵风  推一下 他走一下  现在没有人推了
<imtxc> 不过现在我windows都不装qq了
<jyfl987> onlylove 想了 想  同样是 linux    android上各种娱乐
<jyfl987> onlylove 也没有人去买那些 看来主要是碎片化问题
<onlylove> jyfl987: 不一样的，desktop是x，安卓是虚拟机
<jyfl987> 不过潜在市场考虑也有可能
<jyfl987> onlylove  毛的虚拟机呢  许多 android app 使用 ndk
<jyfl987> onlylove 你要是像我一样 买过 mips的平板就知道了
<jyfl987> 立刻线形
<jyfl987> 现形
<onlylove> jyfl987: 这东西就好比一个喷气式飞机的发动机装在普通民航客机和装在战斗机上差不多的
<onlylove> jyfl987: linux的kernel再好，它也就一个kernel
<jyfl987> onlylove 也许以后做发行版  可以考虑从android出发 裁剪
<onlylove> jyfl987: 你看水果的OSX，不就是BSD的kernel？但是貌似人没用X
<jyfl987> 然后保留android 那个兼容层  并且加自己的东西
<NWMonster> arm的A系列图像处理性能强
<jyfl987> A也不过是 mali
<jyfl987> mips被 imgtech收购以后爽了 现在果然有 powervr核了
<onlylove> jyfl987: 然后再看看水果的UI和BSD系列比
<jyfl987> onlylove 你要考虑水果的装机量 还有 水果是公司行为
<jyfl987> 我希望 桌面也用 android
<jyfl987> 但是想想  许多操作难转换
<onlylove> jyfl987: 水果的优势在于，水果的硬件是死的
<onlylove> jyfl987: 然后就不会出啥A卡N卡VIA INTEL
<onlylove> jyfl987: 所以水果只要做好自家硬件的驱动就行
<onlylove> jyfl987: 用什么系统无所谓，我烦的是闪退
<onlylove> jyfl987: android也好，windows也罢，那个叫kingsoft的公司开发的东西都有个毛病，闪退
<onlylove> jyfl987: 换句话说，只要应用能用，习惯不改，大部分用户其实不在意系统
<onlylove> 现在这些装机量大的APP，不管是android还是ios，在用户体验上应该没太大差异
<jyfl987> onlylove 未必  典型的例子就是win8平板
<jyfl987> onlylove 应用能用 习惯不改  但是在 小平板上就用得2了
<onlylove> jyfl987: 你看wp那点可怜的装机量，很多app根本就不出wp的
<jyfl987> onlylove 但是有传统的那么多应用 尤其是最近的x86 win8平板
<GODDOG> onlylove: 富帅要购平板了么？
<GODDOG> ：bn
<onlylove> jyfl987: 平板上x86小众好吧，看Linux桌面，再看看windowsRT
<onlylove> jyfl987: 说起来，RT还活着不
<jyfl987> onlylove 我是说你的那个结论有问题
<jyfl987> onlylove win8和 winrt两回事
<jyfl987> onlylove winrt可跑不了那些传统应用 x86 win8平板是可以的  我手头就有一个  我估计 今年以后  市场上会有大量这种东西
<jyfl987> 话说今天没人请哥吃饭 tmd
<onlylove> jyfl987: 你几点吃饭，我大概8点左右到北京站
<jyfl987> onlylove 有点太晚了  我等下自己去吃
 * adam_magic_pack 好像知道了什么
<onlylove> jyfl987: 传统应用未必适合触屏吧
<onlylove> jyfl987: 现在很多触屏的都是arm的
<jyfl987> onlylove 是啊  所以你刚才那种结论不成立啊
<jyfl987> onlylove 如果是给触屏开发 你不可能使用习惯不改啊
<jyfl987> 而且移动设备又小
<jyfl987> 分辨率 和 界面都要变化了
<onlylove> jyfl987: wps4android用过没
<jyfl987> 没
<GODDOG> jyfl987: 移动设备越来越侵占个人电脑市场了
<onlylove> jyfl987: 其实问题最大的在用，传统的键盘鼠标，这块，触屏上实现起来其实并不理想
 * onlylove 吃饭去
<jyfl987> onlylove 鼠标没问题 键盘有
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 等你脱完我再脱 : 男:「你先脱, 等你脱完我再脱。」 女:「我脱的比较慢, 还是你先脱好了。」 男:「那这样子吧! 节省时间我们一起脱。」 女:「这怎麽好意思呢?」 男:「没关系啦, 自己人嘛。」 女:「那就快！把全部都塞进来, 小心! 不要把衣服弄脏喔!」 男
<^k^>  ─> :「嗯....有这台脱水机, 真是方便多了。」 
<jusss> 大家都吃饭去了
<jusss> 我却等了40分钟公交 擦擦擦
<lainme> jusss: 有车坐就不错了
<GODDOG> jusss: 出去玩儿了？
<jusss> lainme: 等了50分钟终于有公交上了
<lainme> jusss: 我的最高记录是2小时
<jusss> GODDOG: 都毕业上班了，哪有时间玩
<GODDOG> jusss: 作为学生党还在暑假期间 lol
<lainme> 9.2了
<jusss> GODDOG: 干你
<yunfan> FUA
<GODDOG> jusss: 233
<GODDOG> 问个问题 list这个命令应该怎么用？
<GODDOG> 我总是list出N多的频道
<jusss> GODDOG: 服务器提示，最好不用list
<maplebeats_> cherrot: 告诉 你一件事，即使现在离职，年终奖的钱还是会发的
<iMadper> cherrot: 在?
<iMadper> cherrot: 贵公司, 要不要英语专业的娃?
<Freebuilder> 讲个笑话吧: 等你脱完我再脱 : 男:「你先脱, 等你脱完我再脱。」 女:「我脱的比较慢, 还是你先脱好了。」 男:「那这样子吧! 节省时间我们一起脱。」 女:「这怎麽好意思呢?」 男:「没关系啦, 自己人嘛。」 女:「那就快！把全部都塞进来, 小心! 不要把衣服弄脏喔!」 男:「嗯....有这台脱水机, 真是方便多了。」
<archl> .
<archl> well.
<archl> I love you
<yaowenrui> ben64 are you in?
<iMadper> no.
<yaowenrui> i want to ask a quewtion do you have time
<iMadper> Do you speak Chinese?
<yaowenrui> 是啊
<yaowenrui> 我是中国人
<iMadper> Go ahead.
<iMadper> yaowenrui: 说问题啊...
<yaowenrui> nvidia显卡用nvdia-current 安装之后不可以设置分辨率斌且用nvdia-setting也不可以用
<iMadper> 哦草. 没用过nvidia显卡...
<yaowenrui> 两个都下载了
<yaowenrui> 不是吧
<jusss> 下官源
<jiero> iMadper:  我发疯了买了2个菠萝一公斤19元。应该买肉啊。
<yaowenrui> 官方只有susse的，没有ubuntu
<iMadper> jiero: 季节不对? 10块钱一斤...
<jiero> iMadper:  进口的。
<yaowenrui> 还是中国吧好
<jiero> iMadper: 还有运费。
<iMadper> jiero: 土豪你好, 土豪再见
<\u> 網頁版的smart qq發信息經常會被重複數遍，有沒有其他人碰到過
<yaowenrui> 总是有人喊卖菠萝的事情
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<yaowenrui> 老外好冷啊
<iMadper> \u: !!!! 当然有! 你不是一个人!
<iMadper> \u: 我已经完全放弃QQ了!
<jiero> iMadper: 我现在不能放弃QQ了。。。
<jiero> iMadper: lol
<yaowenrui> 问了半天，就是教你自己看教程
<jiero> yaowenrui: 对啊。自己才知道自己做了啥。你说清楚自己做啥了？
<iMadper> yaowenrui: 你得等个用nvidia显卡驱动的人. 不过, kernel built-in的开源驱动也不能用吗?
<\u> iMadper: 沒辦法還是很多地方要用。手機不太方便，原始的web2.qq.com太耗內存
<iMadper> \u: 恩, 这个没有解决方案. wine qq吧.
<yaowenrui> 太复杂了，构建内核，安装驱动，搞了半天，系统崩溃
<iMadper> \u: 虽然我没试过. 不过貌似很多人这么做.
 * jiero 以后大概再也不会买独立显卡的了。
<iMadper> yaowenrui: 你为什么需要第三方的驱动? 直接装好的系统, 显卡不工作?
<jiero> yaowenrui: ？不用ubuntu提供你的你还要质保么
<yaowenrui> 现在只能用集现intel
<iMadper> yaowenrui: 胡扯
<\u> cherrot: 你知道是爲什麼有一天smart qq完全替代了原來的web2 qq，又過了幾天加了一個選擇頁面
<yaowenrui> 真的
<iMadper> yaowenrui: 哦, sorry, 我看错
 * iMadper 给理解成只有intel有驱动...
<iMadper> yaowenrui: 我的错.
<yaowenrui> 集现，分辨率非常正常
<iMadper> yaowenrui: 你这个情况, 要大黄蜂的
<yaowenrui> 太贵了
<jiero> iMadper: 好像新一代驱动就没问题了
<iMadper> yaowenrui: 软件... 免费的...
<jiero> 不知道。
<iMadper> jiero: 新的闭源驱动可以切换了?
<yaowenrui> 装n卡驱动，又是内核，又是驱动，直接装死机
<jiero> iMadper: 他说的是单纯intel显卡的笔记本都太贵了，有nv或amd显卡的便宜啊
<MoeIcenowy> 因为纯I笔记本好懂吗
<yaowenrui> 不是都是集成的
<iMadper> yaowenrui: 什么显卡? 具体型号
<yaowenrui> intel 4400
<jiero> yaowenrui: 果然是玩游戏的吧。。。
<iMadper> nvidia的显卡
<iMadper> 什么型号
<yaowenrui> 还行
 * jiero 现在在深圳干嘛呢
<yaowenrui> 剑灵没问题
<yaowenrui> 你刚才说的那个大黄蜂是什么东西啊
<jusss> yaowenrui: 谁说管源没有ubuntu的
<jusss> yaowenrui: 下tar.gz呀！
<yaowenrui> 游戏？
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1: 大叔好
<jusss> yaowenrui: 难道你就死认deb了
<iMadper> yaowenrui: sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia primus linux-headers-generic -y && sudo reboot
<jiero> jusss: 连 deb 都不认。
<iMadper> yaowenrui: bumblebee就是大黄蜂
<jiero> jusss: 我只认源里的。
<yaowenrui> tar不好装，自由软件，非常麻烦
<jusss> …
<jiero> jusss:  否则更新内核就死了，重新来一遍又一遍
<October21> 很难么？
<jusss> 比我这个伸手党还弱…
<jusss> jiero: 嗯，的确
<yaowenrui> 软件商店有，不知道行不行改天试试
<iMadper> yaowenrui: 直接执行: sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia primus linux-headers-generic
<jusss> jiero: 我后来就直接用了个模块干掉了n卡供电
<iMadper> yaowenrui: 然后就可以了的事情...
<iMadper> ... ...
<jiero> yaowenrui: 不过你要装 nv驱动干啥？
<jiero> yaowenrui: 防止过热？
<yaowenrui> 因为骚包 ，去买独显
<jiero> 现在不能说是独显了——应该叫做额外显卡哈
<October21> jusss: 大黄蜂存在的意义是实现显卡的切换
<jusss> jiero: 笔记本带独显，如果用win还好，有optimus，用linux，就2b去吧，散热不说，还不能直接输入，用它硬解还画面不同步，硬伤，
<October21> 不过我一般用来防止过热
<yaowenrui> 你那个终端命令是分两行输入还是只有一行
<jusss> October21: 硬解画面不同步，硬伤
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • Smplayer经常崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463657 Ubuntu 14.04，64bit，Smplayer通过软件中心安装的。经常在视频文件播放完成后提示崩溃了。 日志如下： /usr/bin/mplayer -noquiet -nofs -nomouseinput -vc ffh264vdpau,ffmpeg12vdpau,ffwmv3vdpau,ffvc1vdpau, -lavdopts threads=2 -sub-fuzziness 1 -identify -slav
<^k^>  ─> e -vo vdpau -ao pulse -nokeepaspect -nodr -double -input nodefault-bindings:conf=/dev/null -stop-xscreensaver -wid 75497523 -monitorpixelaspe …
<October21> yaowenrui: 你直接复制过去即可
<yaowenrui> 支持库问题
<yaowenrui> 要下载
<jusss> October21: 有个模块可以干掉n卡的
<yaowenrui> 哦
<October21> 那就下载呗
<jusss> October21: 大黄蜂下的一个模块，忘名字了
<jiero> 3年没用带额外显卡的笔记本了
<jusss> jiero: 我下次买本说啥也不要独显了，还有光驱
<jusss> jiero: 给个hd5k的显卡就满足了
<MoeIcenowy> bbswitch？
<jiero> jusss:  嗯。
<jusss> MoeIcenowy: 就是它
<jusss> 太长时间不用arch都快忘了，
<jusss> 自从3月份开始，大部分时间都用win7，都快忘光了
<jiero> windows 7 不好用呢。。。
<jiero> 同程序的多窗口麻烦，多程序操作麻烦。。。
<ArchStacker> 有关注MX4的吗
<jiero> ArchStacker: 配件告诉我，其他的不管
<jiero> ArchStacker: 手机都差不多反正我不买新的。
<jusss> ArchStacker: 那个手机能看magnet ed2k的电影吗？
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 你去台湾了？
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: VPN
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 20年前irc那套你现在还care?
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 现在都什么时代了.... 还whois...
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 没有whois你，因为你的join信息显示hinet.net.
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 哦，vpn线路多
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 我没有过滤join part 信息
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 港台线路适合玩游戏，不过滤join part...被刷屏...
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 这里现在人少的可怜，前几天1个多小时没有一条join part信息，我都以为我掉了
<MeaCu1pa> -_-!
<MeaCu1pa> 大家都忙于生计
<MeaCu1pa> 年龄层次也慢慢偏大了
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 我想买vps，没有信用卡，有什么推荐
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 国内的啊，支付宝
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 国内网游玩家一大把vpn
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 国内那家好？
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 和那些撮脚泥的网游玩家请教即可，我现在用517
<MeaCu1pa> googl 517vpn
<MeaCu1pa> 睡觉
<jusss> cherrot: maplebeats_  你们tx的那个财付通运通卡，还开放业务吗？能帮我搞个吗？没双币信用卡感觉好苦b
<onlylove> jusss: 国内网游玩家哪里一大把，就一个迅游
<maplebeats_> jusss: 出门左转是招行
<maplebeats_> onlylove: 迅游，当年我玩台服的时候还送过它几百块呢
<onlylove> jusss: 你要的是visa吧……
<jusss> onlylove: master也行
<onlylove> jusss: 银联可以支付美元的
<jusss> onlylove: 但人家老外不认银联呀
<onlylove> jusss: paypal
<jusss> maplebeats_: 招行申请信用卡需要什么都
<jusss> onlylove: 在网上申请个工行双币卡，好申请不
<onlylove> jusss: 随便申请
<onlylove> jusss: 批不批就不知道了
<jusss> onlylove: 要收入证明不
<onlylove> jusss: 不要吧……
<maplebeats_> 好申请啊
<maplebeats_> 简单到爆
<maplebeats_> 而且额度还行
<iMadper> 招行的很简单吧?
<iMadper> 而且金卡额度还不低
<MoeIcenowy> 其实琳有$虚拟信用卡
<^k^> 新 西北校区 • 兰州商学院的报到~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463660 转了一圈，貌似没有咱们商学院的帖子 我是兰州商学院2010级的~今年刚毕业~首先来报个到。 用Ubuntu的孩子们~回家啦！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qjay — 2014-09-02 22:20
<jusss> 那我周末去试试
<jiero> jusss:  用好各种团购网站，就能看几十元元去好多次电影院看电影。
<jusss> jiero: 就去过一次电影院，而且还太吵
<onlylove> iMadper: ivy的U，现在买还有意思么
<onlylove> iMadper: fujitsu的lh772
<iMadper> onlylove: 笔记本的话, 不值吧?
<iMadper> onlylove: 毕竟haswell的续航nb
<jusss> jiero: 我耳朵不能听大声音，有中耳炎
<jiero> jusss: 根据当地人
<iMadper> onlylove: 而且bdw马上出来
<onlylove> iMadper: 好吧，但是东芝那个JD下架了
<jiero> jusss: 带耳塞~
<iMadper> onlylove: 挑别的呗..
<onlylove> iMadper: 现在fujitsu又没啥好机器
<onlylove> iMadper: 想买个fujitsu体验下
<jiero> haswell 续航，好电池。
<jiero> 现在有好电池的笔记本都贼贵
<onlylove> leeeee: 妹子好
<jiero> leeeee: 小家伙好
<leeeee> hi
<^k^> leeeee:点点点.  22:38
<jiero> 好吧。今天就做一件事
<jiero> 好晚了。
<jusss> 我上午看了6章ncurses pro how to，下午搞了一下午sqlcmd in eshell，最后发现就是个buffer-name缓冲区不能重置，只能预选，感觉一天啥也没干
<jusss> buffer-name和buffer-file-name还是不同的
<cherrot_> iMadper, 给了没？
<jusss> 最后发现emacs里的shell比eshell好使多了，因为在shell里前边几行随便编辑下敲下回车就又执行了，eshell却不行
<jusss> 跟在elisp模式下一样
<jusss> onlylove: emacs真的是一个很棒的东西，你应该试试
<onlylove> jusss: 服务器上真的没装emacs的
<jusss> 我现在打开vim开始不停的C-n了
<jusss> 以前都是在emacs里jj的
<MoeIcenowy> 反正琳不会在Nano里:wq啦！
<onlylove> nano不是ctrl+x么
<jusss> 我一直都是：x的
<jusss> 没用过：wq
<jusss> 睡觉
<jiero>  cherrot。。。游上来干嘛？
<knownbad> .
<Ver1tas> hellp
<Ver1tas> hello
<^k^> Ver1tas:点点点.  04:39
<knownbad> .
<hoxily> morning all
<jiero> morning
<jiero> 普通人的生活。
<i4saken> 大家好=。=
<^k^> i4saken:点点点.  07:11
<i4saken> 大家好=。=
<^k^> i4saken:点点点.  07:50
<knownbad> .
#ubuntu-cn 2014-09-03
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎么给ubantu做镜像以方便安装大量机子 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463661 我现在电脑里是双系统，win7 和ubantu12.04，ubantu上安好了我需要用的软件和环境，我想在另外几台机子上也安个ubantu操作系统，且也有同样的软件和环境，这几台机子上目前安的都是win7,（w
<jiero> pity 谢谢你推荐的书
<IsoaSFlus> 早上好
<pity> jiero: 你买了 The Blue Day Book?
<jiero> pity:  嗯。
<jiero> pity: 但是我没看
<pity> jiero: 然后呢？
<jiero> pity: 我去了其他城市
<jiero> pity: 准确的说我看了一页
<pity> jiero: 呃
<IsoaSFlus> w
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 玩什么？
<jiero> double u
<IsoaSFlus> jiero: 什么玩什么？
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: W？
<IsoaSFlus> jiero: 那个是表情符号
<IsoaSFlus> 卖个萌w
<jiero> p:
<IsoaSFlus> 快开学了，有点小紧张啊
<IsoaSFlus> 频道里面有没有电子信息工程专业的？求讲解下这个专业到底学些什么，就业方向是什么
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 找腾讯
<IsoaSFlus> 找腾讯？
<IsoaSFlus> jiero:
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • source ID 66036 was not found when attmping to remove it http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463666 source ID 66036 was not found when attmping to remove it Glib.source_remove(self.rows_changed_id) 统计信息: 发表于 由 llwwzz2211 — 2014-09-03 9:12
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • Canonical 發行 Ubuntu Developer Tools Center http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463667 http://www.webupd8.org/2014/09/canonica ... .html#more Canonical Releases Ubuntu Developer Tools Center, Makes It Easy To Install Android Studio And Android SDK In Ubuntu 目標 把 Ubuntu 改造成 最好的 研發人員平台 推出 https://launchpad.net/ubun
<^k^>  ─> tu-developer-tools-center Ubuntu Developer Tools Center 安裝 ubuntu-developer-tools-center Ubuntu 14.10 sudo apt-get install ubuntu-develop …
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 新装 sid，竟然没有 aptitude http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463668 以前是默认的 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2014-09-03 9:31
<jiero> onlylove: 上班了？
<onlylove> jiero: 上班
<onlylove> http://wei.sohu.com/20140902/n404011562.shtml?pvid=tc_news&a=&b=%E6%96%B0%E5%A8%98%E4%BA%B2%E6%88%9A%EF%BC%9A9999%E5%85%83%20%E4%B8%87%E9%87%8C%E6%8C%91%E4%B8%80%20%E6%96%B0%E9%83%8E%EF%BC%9A%E8%BF%99%E5%A9%9A%E6%88%91%E4%B8%8D%E7%BB%93%E4%BA%86
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 接亲前新娘家要万元上车红包 新郎：婚我不结了-搜狐
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于官版blender和软件库的blender http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463669 前段时间安装软件中心的blender发现中文界面配置乱码，后来google发现默认源的blender就是这德性，也就没纠结。然后去官网下载了最新的，解压后就没问题，可以正常使用了。 不过，官方的是绿色版的
<^k^>  ─> ，程序图标不是blender的图标，是系统文件默认的样子。 求助：如何将绿色版的软件添加到系统的软件列表 …
<jyfl987> onlylove 发现你那附近竟然有个网吧
<onlylove> jyfl987: 有很多啊
<jyfl987> onlylove  就一个啊
<onlylove> jyfl987: 不止一个
<onlylove> jyfl987: 站前有一个
<onlylove> jyfl987: 站东有一个
<jyfl987> onlylove 我就说站前那个 环境怎样啊
<jyfl987> 我这好多天没玩生死狙击了
<jyfl987> 有点痒痒
<onlylove> jyfl987: 我没去过，一般这种地方价格都贵的和抢劫似的
<jyfl987> onlylove 没什么  上次我去魔都  价格也不便宜  不过考虑到物价涨了 这也很正常
<onlylove> jyfl987: 10块一小时，如何
<jyfl987> onlylove 我玩过15一个小时的
<jyfl987> onlylove 只要禁烟 10快一小时我没问题  我顶多就玩个2－3小时
<onlylove> jyfl987: 您土豪，我不敢玩
<jyfl987> onlylove 许多人装逼去咖啡馆一杯就要40多呢
<onlylove> jyfl987: 你住的地方没网还是你没带电脑
<onlylove> jyfl987: 我没钱，装不起
<jyfl987> onlylove 我的电脑是 chromebook 玩不了那个   tmd
<onlylove> jyfl987: 不是flash的么
<jyfl987> 都怪那个该死的公司  我都开启 硬件加速了
<jyfl987> onlylove  是啊  但是他们估计用了类似 jni的技术
<onlylove> 好吧……
<jiero> jyfl987: 打真的啊
<jusss> onlylove:  中秋节放假3天找你们玩去，你们可管住宿？
<onlylove> jusss: 管不起
<jiero> jusss: 去北京？
<jiero> jusss: 。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 别找我这种穷逼，找adam壕去
<jyfl987> jusss 你不是要跑路了么 还放啥假
<jusss> jyfl987: 这不是还没被开吗，还有12天发工资
<jusss> jyfl987: 本来上次以为领导找别人谈话是关于我的，没想到最后原来是搞了个什么信息管理系统的软件
<jusss> jyfl987: 要每天在哪个软件里写工作计划什么的
<jyfl987> jusss 跟他说要跑路了
<onlylove> jusss: 就是类似日报啥的
<onlylove> jusss: 超级无聊的东西
<onlylove> jyfl987: 不行，firefox的flash插件老是崩
<onlylove> jyfl987: 啊倒闭技术不行啊
<jyfl987> onlylove 所以adobe也可恶  明明都是他的平台  还要有这样大的差异  活该衰落
<onlylove> jyfl987: 我就不明白了，你说linux不支持就算了，我这是windows啊
<jusss> onlylove: 对头，请假什么的也要去那里面
<jusss> onlylove: windows还不用ie
<onlylove> jusss: 你丫的我机器一共2G内存，你昨天和我说占了1.8G，你逗我？
<jusss> onlylove: 我4G内存，ie9吃了1.7G, 你估计就吃不了那么多了
<onlylove> jusss: 我还有个8G内存的机器
<onlylove> jusss: 不过我这边都是11
<jusss> onlylove: 我这没升级sp1,没法用11
<onlylove> jusss: 你为啥不用sp1
<onlylove> jusss: 有啥兼容问题？
<jyfl987> onlylove 跟你说了  他可能用了类似 jni的东西
<onlylove> jyfl987: 我没说你的游戏
<onlylove> jyfl987: 我说的是，我正常的看其他页面
<onlylove> jyfl987: 其他页面的flash广告还用jni？
<onlylove> jyfl987: 这是不是太丧心病狂
<onlylove> jyfl987: 反正我用ff最不爽的就是，突然卡半天，然后和我说，flash崩溃
<jyfl987> onlylove 我说的是 “类似”
<onlylove> jyfl987: 第二不爽的就是，点关闭标签关不掉，必须关掉整个浏览器
<jyfl987> 也就是使用了 超出盒子的接口
<jyfl987> onlylove 对了火狐有个大坑  中国版和官方版的同步服务器不一样的
<onlylove> jyfl987: 不知道啊，我一直用的官方的
<jyfl987> 我之前下了个中国版  注册了个账户  后来发现跟官方的同步不了
<onlylove> jyfl987: 中国版好点？
<jyfl987> 才知道 原来账户系统都不一样
<jyfl987> onlylove 监控吧
<onlylove> jyfl987: 那还是算了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • 如何给ibus制作输入法，现在的输入法不好用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463670 如何给ibus制作输入法，现在的输入法不好用，网上也没找到最新的资料，看了旧的还是错误的。。。求大神指点迷津。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 caoshixuan100 — 2014-09-03 9:55
<onlylove> jyfl987: 反正我知道官方哪里有就是
 * pity 有人有 RCHE 针对 RHEL7 的培训教材么？
<onlylove> pity: rhel7很高大上么？
<onlylove> pity: 哦，有docker，
<onlylove> pity: 然后呢？
<jusss> pity: 你要靠rhce?
<jusss> s/靠/考
<jyfl987> docker好多都有
<jyfl987> pity 不过国内许多地方访问不了官方那个repo
 * onlylove 理解不了需要专门培训教材的，觉得那样就是paper
<pity> onlylove: jusss jyfl987 我不考，只是想学习一下
<pity> onlylove: docker 是 RHEL 发行版的一个软件？
<onlylove> pity: 虚拟化
<onlylove> pity: 哥唉，平时多关心下其他发行版
<onlylove> pity: 只盯着rhel没好处的
<onlylove> pity: 换句话说，如果你平时用rhel，那么我给你弄个suse，你还会维护否？
<pity> onlylove: 其实我一直是 Ubuntu 用户来着……
<onlylove> pity: 我建议你去学下gentoo
<onlylove> pity: 或者arch
<pity> onlylove: 感觉弄这么多发行版对自己没大必要
<onlylove> pity: 那你去做下lfs吧
<onlylove> pity: 如果你lfs会做了，那么rhel那些考试就简单多了
<pity> onlylove: 我不去冲着考试去的，证书对我没啥用
<onlylove> pity: 那你要针对rhel7的教材是什么意思
<pity> onlylove: 就是想学习一下，因为工作中的服务器都是帽帽系的
<onlylove> pity: 算了，我不说你啥了，你自己爱咋样咋样吧
<onlylove> pity: 一个人有一个人的玩法，我没用指责你的意思
<onlylove> pity: 你觉得那种教材对你有利，你就弄来学就是
<pity> onlylove: 多学一个和工作相关的东西的确有利
<onlylove> pity: 玩过N多发行版的人只说一句话，一切皆文件
<pity> onlylove: 这个没错，我只是需要向工作环境更靠近一些而已
<onlylove> pity: 借这边有人一句话，rhel只不过在构建技术壁垒
<onlylove> pity: 那你可以用centos
<onlylove> pity: 没人逼你用ubuntu
<pity> onlylove: 呵呵，逼我也没用
<onlylove> pity: 如果你用centos，那你可以对rhel更了解
<pity> onlylove: 我有 CentOS，只是想系统地学习下
<onlylove> pity: 我没别的意思，既然你想了解，为何不主动接近
<pity> onlylove: 我就是在主动接近啊
<onlylove> pity: 从启动脚本开始？
<pity> onlylove: 有系统化的培训文档我就按文档步骤来了
<onlylove> pity: 我从来不觉得猫猫和deb的服务器有多大差别，如果硬要说有，就是配置文件的位置
<pity> onlylove: 我现在有 RHCE5 的培训文档，想找 RHCE7 的
<onlylove> pity: 你拿过7来当5用就是
<onlylove> pity: 当然，7好像用的是systemd
<pity> onlylove: 现在就是要拿 7，7 呢？
<onlylove> pity: centos7早有下载了吧
<pity> onlylove: 系统镜像好找，我主要是要帽帽出的培训文档，就是想系统化地学习一下
<onlylove> pity: 算了，既然你坚持看过猫猫的文档才算系统学习，那你等猫猫员工上班再来问
<onlylove> pity: imadper wangli qiao
<wangli> onlylove, what
<onlylove> wangli: 来份rhel7的培训教材给 pity小朋友，
<pity> onlylove: 我之前学习路径就是太不系统化了，非常零散，所以想组织一下
<onlylove> wangli: imadper又起了啥古怪名字
<onlylove> pity: 我只说一句，你给我感觉很迂腐
<onlylove> pity: 你觉得你不系统，你要组织，那你自己组织
<pity> onlylove: 你可以这样认为
<wangli> onlylove, 我是LFS出身
<wangli> onlylove, 没学过RHEL的东西
<pity> onlylove: 我是要参考官方的东西
<onlylove> wangli: 我管你，人pity要官方的
<pity> onlylove: 自己组织难免会有很多漏掉的
<onlylove> wangli: 人说了，不是官方的没参考价值
<wangli> onlylove, 额，，，
<pity> onlylove: 我可没说不是官方的没参考价值，不要偷换概念啊
<onlylove> pity: linux系统管理技术手册看过没？ LPI考试知道不
<wangli> pity, 官网上有的，免费阅读
<onlylove> pity: 那你咬死要官方的作甚
<pity> onlylove: no
<pity> onlylove: 我要参考呀
<onlylove> wangli: 我还deb转lfs又转回deb呢
<pity> wangli: 有链接么？
<onlylove> wangli: 我能说啥，我今天出门没看黄历，招惹上这么一货
<onlylove> wangli: 我现在肠子都悔青了
<pity> onlylove: 你不要太纠结吧，简单事情不要搞复杂
<onlylove> pity: 我TM不纠结，我现在只是不想和你说话
<pity> onlylove: 姑娘请便……
<onlylove> pity: 什么叫简单事情不要搞复杂
<onlylove> pity: 就RHEL叫LINUX其他的不是？LPI考试比RHEL通用的多
<wangli> pity, http://documentation-devel.engineering.redhat.com/site/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 取标题 getaddrinfo: No address associated with hostname
<pity> onlylove: 有人有 RCHE 针对 RHEL7 的培训教材么？这个就是我最简单最原始的需求，就这么简单
<onlylove> pity: 现在人给你了
<pity> wangli: 访问不了，是开放的吧？
<wangli> pity, ugh,访问不了吗
<pity> wangli: 嗯，解析不了 documentation-devel.engineering.redhat.com 这个域名，外网是开放访问的吗？
<jusss> onlylove: 我这笔记本屏幕反光严重呀，擦擦，镜面屏真受不了
<jusss> onlylove: 有笔记本贴膜可以搞定这个的吗
<onlylove> jusss: 买雾面屏的贴膜
<wangli> pity, 额，那你就自己在官网上找一下吧，我不确定哪些是有限制的
<wangli> pity, 嗯
<wangli> pity, 反正有很多RHEL7的文档的
<jusss> onlylove: 找了半天没找到，发给链接
<pity> wangli: 谢谢，我再找找吧
<onlylove> wangli: 你直接下了放度娘给他，然后删了就是
<onlylove> jusss: 淘宝
<wangli> onlylove, 直接内推进来做首席，岂不是更好
<wangli> pity, 不客气
<onlylove> jusss: http://benyouhui.it168.com/thread-2076817-1-1.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 镜面屏幕贴雾面贴膜可以达到雾面屏效果嘛？_笔记本电脑推荐
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu12.04， 登录只能进入unity 2D，进入Unity时就死了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463671 用的是ubuntu12.04，初装时可以用unity登录，后来一段时间一直使用unity 2D登录。现在想重新用回unity，但是登录时就死了。 用unity --reset 没有用，重设过程中死机 请问怎么办？ 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 romand — 2014-09-03 11:00
<onlylove> jusss: http://itbbs.pconline.com.cn/notebook/16313170.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 雾面屏幕--镜面屏幕--雾面膜 的对比_笔记本论坛_太平洋电脑网产品论坛
<jusss> onlylove: 下午就买个
<jusss> onlylove: 反光严重看着真难受，下次一定要买雾面屏的
<onlylove> jusss: 无所谓其实
<onlylove> jusss: 这东西，就一阵风
<jusss> onlylove: 你来我这试试，反光严重，看着老难受了
<onlylove> jusss: 今天流行这个明天流行那个，没准你以后想买镜面还买不到
<onlylove> jusss: 我自己就是镜面的，我当然知道
<jusss> onlylove: 看电影当然镜面高清好，长时间用电脑，反光严重，别扭呀
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道镜面好在哪
<jusss> onlylove: 还有华硕的笔记本键盘，感觉不好使，打字好累
<yujie> 高清的字小，看起来费眼，不过看视频倒是不错
<wiiw> 字体可以改大
<onlylove> jusss: 傻了吧，你用过神船的键盘再来说话
<onlylove> jusss: 华硕的键盘只能说中规中矩
<yujie> 键盘的话，我感觉笔记本键盘都一般般，想要舒服就外接
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，就是长时间使用感觉不好，低键位的键盘感觉就是不好，不知道为什么这么多低端键盘全是低键位的
<perr> feiyin: hi
<feiyin> perr: hi
<jiero> jusss: 拉开差距
<jiero> jusss: 价位和定位
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于ubuntu的网络配置的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463673 同一台机器，两个不同的系统，window7和ubuntu14， 为啥我的window7很少断线，而ubuntu14就经常断线，到底是怎么回事？？ 哪里有可能有问题？ 新人，不懂，麻烦指教下？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mimixi666 — 201
<^k^>  ─> 4-09-03 11:14
<tryit> 刚注意到emacs同时打开了160多个buffer……
<yujie> 用起来的话感觉THINKPAD键盘不错
<jusss> tryit: 你都打开什么buffer了？开了160
<onlylove> yujie: 得看多钱的tp
<jusss> 我一般就10个左右
<yujie> 说的也是
<yujie> 你们说的buffer是什么啊？我纯新手，别笑哈
<tryit> jusss, 很多很多，源代码什么的
<yujie> 可以理解为WINDOWS里面的进程吗？
<jusss> tryit: 你的emacs就没关闭过吗？开了这么多buffer
<tryit> jusss, 打开时自动载入上次打开的
<jusss> tryit: 厉害
<jusss> tryit: 你都不手工结束buffer的呀
<jusss> 我把不用的都C-k干掉了
<tryit> jusss, 反正开着也无所谓，时间长了，切换的时候，突然发现buffer已经好几行了……哈哈
<jusss> tryit: 那你emacs启动慢不慢
<tryit> jusss, 2S
<pity> wangli: hi, https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/ 和 http://documentation-devel.engineering.redhat.com/site/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/ 是一样的吗？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Red Hat Enterprise Linux
<imtxc> qiao: 首席
<imtxc> wangli: 瓦里
<imtxc> onlylove: momo
<onlylove> imtxc: momo
<yujie> 该吃中午饭了，饿啦～～～
<imtxc> onlylove: 预订mx4了么
<jiero> imtxc: 预订 mx4飞行器了吗？
<jiero> imtxc: 还是又要飞行器又要手环？
<jiero> imtxc: 结果要入 nex5t了，终于降价到了2650。。。
<jusss> 600块钱的zte用1年多了，感觉还是很棒，大家都买zte吧
<yujie> 呵呵，中兴和华为还是不错的，比联想强点
<jusss> onlylove: 我的触摸板竟然能识别5个手指的动作，哇咔咔咔
<yujie> 大家都用的什么版本的LINUX啊？
<yujie> ubuntu？deeplinux？或者别的
<jusss> onlylove: 我的触摸板最多竟然能支持5个手指的动作，哇咔咔咔咔
<eexp> jusss: 你5个有啥用，怎么动。只能一个方向摸。
<nyfair> microsoft win8nux
<jusss> eexp: 感觉很强大
<nyfair> eexp: 你不懂，他这是单手打字进阶模式
<jusss> elan pointing device - asus smart detector
<jiero> eexp 可以画画
<imtxc> jiero: 啥啥啥
<imtxc> jiero: 我说的是mx4是魅族手机来的
<imtxc> jiero: 你给我画的头像还没出来么
<imtxc> eexp: 求帮忙画个头像赛
<jiero> imtxc: 我早就以为你有了
<jiero> imtxc: 去找阿姨吧。
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1382294
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 英国男子与岳父成为情人 最终杀死对方 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。抱抱我
<Freebuilder> 男子与岳父？
<Freebuilder> 搞基？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 安装引导到efi分区时出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463675 无法写入grub到新建的efi分区。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xietutu524 — 2014-09-03 12:20
<jiero> imtxc:  刚画画的 http://www.imgxshare.com/d099888307a61b5
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.imgxshare.com/d099888307a61b5 -- unhandled responsein get body
<qiao> imtxc: 早～
<wangli> pity, 一样的
<wangli> imtxc, 早
<onlylove> 今天的中午饭……真难吃
<imtxc> jiero: ......
<imtxc> jiero: 你妹～～～
<imtxc> jiero: 马蛋
<jussss> jiero: phantom of the opera真好听，你听过没
<imtxc> jiero: 来个好看的啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • linux mint kde 无法切换双显卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463676 使用nvidia x server setting切换，如图 统计信息: 发表于 由 w821881341 — 2014-09-03 12:54
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 搞驱动或者内核吗现在？
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 系啊
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 呵呵，哪一块
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 驱动, 有啥搞啥
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 现在主要折腾啥呢
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 各种乱七八糟的, 蓝牙 usb pci 读卡器 wifi....
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, ……涉猎范围挺广的
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 不挑客户, 给啥修啥
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 主要是改驱动呢？还是移植？
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: ä¿®...
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 来, 重金收买我的节操
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, ...
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 貌似现在驱动待遇不错
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 一般
<Freebuilder> adam_magic_pack, 你节操值个屁钱
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 年薪20,30轻轻松松
<adam_magic_pack> Freebuilder: 牛牛?
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 20, 30... 互联网的毛的够不着
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 文档查看器（Evince）打开中文PDF显示方块的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463677 使用Evince打开部分pdf文件，特别是中国知网上下载的pdf论文时，常常显示为方块。 evince,okular, epdfview的pdf功能均由xpdf的分支poppler提供。poppler官方网站：http://poppler.freedesktop.o
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 你的节操有人要？那人得傻到啥程度
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 用kgdb吗
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 用的, 但是工作中基本用不到
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 我准备在板子上试试，貌似得2根串口线
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, nfs启动
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 我都是用虚拟机...
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 同时开2个？
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 不, 本机和虚拟机
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: http://adam8157.info/blog/2012/04/setup-kernel-developing-environment
<^k^> ⇪ t: 搭建内核开发调试环境 - Adam's
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 恩，看看
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 文档查看器（Evince）打开中文PDF显示方块的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463678 使用Evince打开部分pdf文件，特别是中国知网上下载的pdf论文时，常常显示为方块。 evince,okular, epdfview的pdf功能均由xpdf的分支poppler提供。poppler官方网站：http://poppler.freedesktop.o
<knownbad> .
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 工作中也是这个环境调试？
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 工作中? printk+`git bisect`....
<jiero> imtxc:  。你是啥要求来？
<pity> wangli: 好东西 :)
<wangli> pity, ：）
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 折腾那么多设备，对驱动框架都熟透了吧
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 不熟, 修到哪看到哪
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 内核各个子系统呢
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 不熟, 修到哪看到哪
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我完全相信并赞同你.
<tryit> ...
<tryit> 不能羡慕嫉妒恨更多。。。 adam_magic_pack iMadper
<iMadper> tryit: 我也羡慕 adam_magic_pack
<iMadper> tryit: 谁不羡慕老司机呢
<tryit> iMadper, :-)
<imtxc> 我也羡慕 adam_magic_pack
<onlylove> 这年头，连羡慕都不准了？
<perr> .
<nyfair> tryit: 老司机老司机
<tryit> nyfair, 晓得晓得
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛!
<adam_magic_pack> Freebuilder: 你谁啊
<nyfair> 咯一定系阿共仔滴阴哞啦
<Freebuilder> adam_magic_pack, 自由建客，做甚？
<adam_magic_pack> Freebuilder: oh, 是你啊...
<onlylove> nyfair: 毛阴谋，这明明是阳谋
<imtxc> jiero: 忘了啊
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 你这几天还忙着买秘籍？
<imtxc> jiero: 要求当然是好看，大气，上档次
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 买那么多做甚，重要的是练
<jiero> imtxc: 。就这个改成太阳猪吗？
<imtxc> jiero: .....
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 那膝盖问题解决了？
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 未
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 这是个世界级难题
<adam_magic_pack> Freebuilder: 慢慢养
<imtxc> jiero: 快去画
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao_: 鞋子还没干?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: digital ocean的 ref bonus, 多久能到账啊?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 马上到, 一月一次转paypal
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 赶紧充值吧
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我推荐了 cherrot , 现在有$25的bonus... 不用充...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: !!!!
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: -P-
<iMadper> -p-
<adam_magic_pack> MX4对我来说唯一的缺点就是大
<jiero> imtxc: 没有大概啊
 * slucx libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so 这个库文件在哪个包里？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • kubuntu14.04安装金山快盘，可不知安那里去了，也不知怎么启动？有知道的教教 :em15 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463680 如题，启动栏找不到图标，不知该怎么用，望教下我！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhydyhm — 2014-09-03 14:14
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  是吗？
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: ?
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 你手小吗？
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 手大
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 不过我觉得我还是喜欢单手操作，左手
<iMadper> slucx: 如果你是ubuntu: libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
<iMadper> slucx: 在 libasound2-plugins
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 我喜欢大拇指操作。所以现在这些好麻烦
<slucx> iMadper: 是pulseaudio的东西？
 * jiero 喜欢指甲操作
<slucx> iMadper: 自己编译的
<iMadper> slucx: 不知道是谁的.
<iMadper> slucx: 我猜不是.
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 刚才看到罗技轨迹球特价，差点就又出手了。
<slucx> 为啥？
<iMadper> slucx: pulseaudio Depends libasound2-plugins
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  啊啊啊。算了你给我买吧
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 只要 219
<iMadper> slucx: 这个是alsa-lib编译出来的包
<slucx> iMadper: 我编译alsa-lib没有编译出这个库啊
<slucx> alsa-lib      libasound.so    libasound.so.2.0.0 libasound.la  libasound.so.2  pkgconfig
<eexp> MX4出来了
<iMadper> eexp: 送我
<slucx> iMadper: 程序运行提示就是在alsa-lib找不到这个库，我编译过就没有
<eexp> 今天买的N5刚到。 nnnnd
<iMadper> slucx:   apt-cache showsrc libasound2-plugins
<iMadper> slucx: ä½ gentoo?
<slucx> iMadper: debian啊
<eexp> iMadper: 我把MX3送你吧
<iMadper> slucx: 那你还要编译???!!!
<iMadper> eexp: 也行
<eexp> 大便还编译
<iMadper> slucx: http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-alsa/trunk/alsa-plugins/
<eexp> iMadper: 成交
<^k^> ⇪ t: [pkg-alsa] Index of /trunk/alsa-plugins
<iMadper> eexp: 真给啊?
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 买个mx4给我
<slucx> iMadper: 放centos上用的
<eexp> 当然啊。你都送我mx4了。我不能太抠门啊
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 土豪
<nyfair> eexp: 壕，送我ps4吧
<iMadper> 谁送你mx4了?
<eexp> iMadper: 你才说的，送我
<nyfair> iMadper: 你送我ps4，我送你mx4
<iMadper> nyfair: photoshop4? 行, 一会儿我看看哪儿能下载到
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1383247 这就是所谓的日奸
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 买个mx4给我, 谢谢
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 日本八路：要让更多日本人了解侵略历史 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<iMadper> eexp: ... ... ...
<slucx> 你们工作真轻松，羡慕中
<iMadper> slucx: 你可以用 apt-cache showsrc packagename
<iMadper> slucx: 工资低啊
<imtxc> eexp: 哟mx3啊，牛
<iMadper> slucx: 当然要轻松一些了
<imtxc> eexp: 送我个mx4吧
<iMadper> eexp: 哟mx3啊，牛
<iMadper> eexp: 送我个mx4吧
<iMadper> cherrot: 兔子兔子兔子!
<slucx> iMadper: 看来还要编译alsa-plugins
<imtxc> cherrot: 兔子，你还买 vps 不，我也推荐你一下？
<iMadper> slucx: 为毛要编译???!!!
<slucx> iMadper: 我工资都不够吃饭的，还忙的要死
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧，你收到 ee
<slucx> iMadper: 现在用到centos上，以后用到其他地方，肯定要自己编译
<imtxc> iMadper: 你收到 eexp 给的 mx3,你的 5s 就闲置了，送我吧
<iMadper> slucx: 那我推荐你来我们公司把
<slucx> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> imtxc: 5s有别的用.
<iMadper> slucx: 来不来?
<iMadper> slucx: 我起码没饿死
<slucx> 我不在帝都
<iMadper> slucx: 可以过来啊
<iMadper> slucx: imtxc 也是为了工作来的帝都啊
<iMadper> qiao: 首席早!
<imtxc> 我的三星手机已经垂死挣扎好久了
<iMadper> qiao: 咱公司要英语专业的吗?
<slucx> 啥时候去帝都混了去找你…
<imtxc> iMadper: 我明显是为了帝都来工作的
<iMadper> imtxc: 你工资这么高, 买俩iphone6, 一人一个
<qiao> iMadper: 听说 hr 现在在招实习生
 * adam_magic_pack 别的地儿不要我
<iMadper> imtxc: 对了!!! 你丫是不是欠我一顿饭?!
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 好像是唉
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 什么时候一起面基吧 iMadper
<imtxc> iMadper: 欠了两年多了吧
<slucx> 我们公司总部在北京，下次去了找你们吃饭
<iMadper> imtxc: 是啊!
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 基蛙你来啦
<imtxc> ……………………
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 好啊土壕
<iMadper> imtxc: 改天我给你地址, 你帮我叫一份儿外卖, 在线付款好了
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: momo, 当当
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack:  申请中信卡被拒了，我要找黑毛吐槽
<imtxc> iMadper: ^^^
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我的在审批中
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: lol~ 你是一定要看 imtxc 的样子咯?
<slucx> 擦，我到处出差都只是去过火车站
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是被你说退的?
<imtxc> 额，我就是因为太丑太不敢面基啊
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 话说我的jcb卡弄来了，可我还从没开过卡
<imtxc> 最近没妹子了，怎么办 happyaron
<imtxc> nyfair: 嫌不好看？
<nyfair> 懒
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 昨天入了一个23“的显示器，建议你小本也入一个吧，保护眼睛
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 在办公室是有外接的
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 等发家致富了换个14"的
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我也是，我买了个放家里了
<imtxc> 膜拜上班可以用自己的本的
<eexp> 我的N5和mx3都要刷touch的，找蛤蟆？ adam_magic_pack
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 公司不给配电脑啊!!!!! 穷啊
<slucx> 同
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 同时抢了 iMadper 的dock用
<onlylove> nyfair: 这算啥日奸
<eexp> 为什么都要送啊。 imtxc
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 用词不当. 明明是我送你的
<slucx> 哈哈
<^k^> ⇪ t: Installing Ubuntu for Devices | Ubuntu Developer
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: nnnd 我要直接服务人员。
<iMadper> eexp: n5可以嘛
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 就是抢的就是抢的 抢得抢得抢得
<iMadper> eexp: n4才可以
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... ... ...
<imtxc> eexp: 反正邮寄过来就好，据收到付邮件
<eexp> iMadper: 额。啥。啥
<iMadper> eexp: 你跟自己有仇吗?
<eexp> 啥n4才可以
<iMadper> eexp: 先回答我, 你跟你自己有仇吗?
<eexp> 被你问道了。你火星大象。
<imtxc> 完全看不懂你们在说什么
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 你也申请中信卡了？
<iMadper> eexp: 如果你跟自己没仇, 干嘛要把手机都刷成ubuntu touch ?!?!?!?!
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 嗯 一号申请的芯片i白金
<eexp> 。。
<imtxc> i白金也芯片了？
<eexp> 我手机多。你要咋地。 iMadper
<iMadper> eexp: 多了送我.
<imtxc> eexp: 不咋地，顺丰寄出来
<eexp> 刷后，送你
<iMadper> eexp: 行, 我会耍回来
<imtxc> ^^
<eexp> 。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 然后送给我
<eexp> 我看mx4有买了没
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 嗯 问过客服才申请的
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 真的 买个mx4送我吧
<imtxc> 中信是喜欢打座机的
<eexp> 土豪一边去。
<imtxc> 注意接听
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 留得我司office manager座机, 我没座机
<eexp> 绿毛
<jiero> eexp:  送我这个鼠标吧 http://item.jd.com/502490.html?utm_source=www.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_FX&utm_term=b7550a03febf45f69605ac48051d5e89
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 【罗技M570】罗技（Logitech）M570 火星轨迹球鼠标【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:259.00
<jiero> eexp:   只要 219元
<eexp> 捋毛这事情，不符合你身份啊。 adam_magic_pack
<imtxc> jiero: 说起京东，我想起来雨伞该退了
<imtxc> jiero: 差点忘记
<eexp> 草，这一朵屎啊。太丑了。 jiero
<jiero> imtxc: 我的旅行箱子我想退但是觉得。。。太对不起亚马逊了，轮子都快磨烂了。
<imtxc> jiero: 没关系，我用的很小心的
<imtxc> jiero:  看了一下预报，最近天晴了，就退了
<jussss> jiero: 太丑了
<jiero> eexp: 用它练习手指功夫
<jiero> jussss imtxc eexp
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: firefox下怎样让google都走代理？
<eexp> 你不如退了箱子，用那钱去找一个小姐，练习下手指。 jiero
<imtxc> jiero: 下次下雨了再买
<imtxc> eexp: 手指功夫这么练习的啊
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 我用foxyproxy的
<eexp> imtxc: 啥东西可以随便退
<imtxc> eexp: 啥都能退吧
<eexp> slucx: pac
<eexp> imtxc: 随便退？
<jiero> eexp: 没找过小姐，没门道，而且没兴趣
<jussss> imtxc: 我买了个手机，京东死活不给我退，让我去维修点开证明，擦擦擦
<imtxc> eexp: 主要我买的那把伞买来就不怎么好用，不好打开
<eexp> jiero: 那你找 imtxc 。
<imtxc> jussss: 小东西随便
<eexp> imtxc: 我的暴风伞，退你？
<slucx> 我用的autoproxy
<jussss> jiero: 你是处男吗？
<imtxc> eexp: 也不是随便退，你得咬定说是质量有问题
<jiero> jussss: 是的
<imtxc> 不然要收8块钱运费来的
<imtxc> 对啊，花旗送我的箱子呢
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: autoproxy没人维护 兼容性太差
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我试试你说的那个
<slucx> autoproxy设置规则都有问题
<slucx> lol 要钱啊…
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40990
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Firefox 32发布
<eexp> 32.
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 使用网络打印机卡到验证这一步了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463684 刷卡使用的打印机，在windows底下先需要，右键选择“打印首选项”-其他--在用户名（别名），然后打印以后去打印机刷卡打印。 但是在ubuntu下里，没有找到这个首选项，任务里面认证也不行，打
<^k^>  ─> 印机显示，空闲 - Tree connect failed (NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED)。 统计信息: 发表于 由 olusis — 2014-09-03 14:49
 * slucx 表示有没有不要钱的？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: standard不要钱啊
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 免费版本和收费版本 两个
<eexp> エリカ
<jiero> eexp: 。
<jiero> onlylove:  好吧。我现在也是 nightly了，不过经常问题啊。
<jiero> onlylove:  firefox nightly 果然不如 chromium  nightly 稳定
<zhianguo> 大家好
<^k^> zhianguo:点点点.  15:00
<zhianguo> 还是老问题    goagent  浏览器怎么配置
<zhianguo> 一直弄不懂
<zhianguo> 在UBUNTU下面
<jussss> zhianguo: 百度精液那找个文章看看，应该有
<jussss> s/精液/经验
<pity> jussss: 你暴露了……
<zhianguo> 我那个appid 也弄好了    就是以后怎么配置浏览器  实在搞不明白
<imtxc> goagent 我就没成功用过
<zhianguo> goagent-gtk.py  也能运行
<zhianguo> 后面的  不会了了  chromium 要怎么配置呢？
<zhianguo> 你们有什么别的翻墙办法吗？
<jussss> zhianguo: ssh vpn shadowsocks
<zhianguo> 那个相对简单点  我试试
<GODDOG> 无聊
<iMadper> autoproxy赛高!
<Miem> goagent现在不是越来越卡了么
<Miem> 各种失效
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 现在内核没ipx支持了？
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: CONFIG_IPX=m
<eexp> 要编译的？
<eexp> 不能一个modprobe
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 这就是模块啊
<eexp> 啥。。。你给一个文章看看
<eexp> 写哪里都不知道
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: /lib/modules/3.14-2-amd64/kernel/net/ipx/ipx.ko
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 我debian, 有的
<GODDOG> Miem: goagent在我这个网络环境下 失效了
<eexp> 有是有。咋启动？
<adam_magic_pack> modprobe...
<eexp> 那你给CONFIG_IPX=m，啥意思。
<eexp> 头天看到有人说ipx过时了，以为被剔除了。
<eexp> 以为要编译
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 不能再指定的位置安装启动引导程序。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463685 PIC_20140903_131733_C2B.jpg之前安装过很多次Ubuntu14，一次系统崩溃卡主不动，直接强制关机。之后安装Ubuntu时就会出现这个问题。无论是用U盘引导还是用硬盘引导都会出现这个情况，哪里被
<slucx> eexp: 编译成模块
<hamo> iMadper: 代码呢？
<tryit> eexp, gentoo里写到 /etc/conf.d/modules 里就可以开机自动启动了
<iMadper> hamo: 别急啊
<iMadper> hamo: 还没调通
<hamo> iMadper: ...
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, qemu是不是比vmware好玩？
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: hell yes
<iMadper> hamo: 半小时后
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 更加DIY吧
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 刚安装完，看文档中……
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 弄好了之后就不用天天带块板子到处跑了
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 还有一堆线，包括2根串口线、1USB线、1网线、1电源线，还有一个SD卡读卡器
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 是啊
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 工作中也用qemu做测试机？
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 不
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 噢，忘记了，都是实体外设
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 低调。。
<iMadper> hamo: 有没有built-in的append?
<hamo> iMadper: append就是builtin的
<hamo> iMadper: append(a,b)
<adam_magic_pack> "string1" .. "string2"
<iMadper> hamo: 哦草! 我大写A了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 一个.
<hamo> iMadper: å¼±
<iMadper> hamo: .
<imtxc> hamo: momo
<imtxc> iMadper: å¼±
<iMadper> hamo: imtxc: 吃药去
<hamo> imtxc: 么么哒
 * hamo 头疼！
<imtxc> 今天中午勇敢的尝试了一下蔽厂食堂的饭
 * imtxc 已经跑了4趟wc了，不知道能不能申请赔偿
<hamo> imtxc: 公司帮你减肥...
<imtxc> hamo: 对啊，我也觉得是这样，估计这样三个疗程减肥就能成功
<imtxc> 效果好的话两个疗程就可以出院了
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 还招人么
<imtxc> 不知道哇
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 最近没听说过 vp 离职的，没有适合你的职位了
<adam_magic_pack> why vice?
<imtxc> 也对哦，那就 C*O
<imtxc> 我打听一下，老板最近要离职不
<imtxc> jiero: 喂，你发图的那个图床不错唉
<hamo> imtxc: 啥图床？
<imtxc> jiero: 还有个18+专用的， http://xxx.imgxshare.com/
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ imgXshare XXX - Free online adult image hosting
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 你真的要被开了？
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 怎么会有这种好事儿
 * hamo 求offer
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 我马上要被开了，都没人收留
<iMadper> hamo: 设计失误一处.
<hamo> iMadper: aha?
 * eexp 老觉得offer是包养的意思
<iMadper> hamo: 恩, 忘了给length本身fixed length了...
<eexp> 蛤蟆
<iMadper> hamo: 给它4byte好了
 * hamo 求offer
 * wiiw 求保养
<wiiw> 包
<hamo> iMadper: length 就1byte就可以了吧？
<iMadper> hamo: 不可以吧...
<iMadper> hamo: 1byte最大多大?
<iMadper> hamo: 能放url的长度??
<hamo> iMadper: 1byte是8个bit....
<eexp> 这搞笑的
<hamo> iMadper: socks5的协议里面就用一个byte表示长度
<iMadper> hamo: 对呀, 明显不够啊
<eexp> hamo:
<hamo> eexp: 求offer
<eexp> 先解释，避免误解
<wiiw> 1byte 0到 255
<wiiw> url 最长是 255 ?
<iMadper> hamo: 256够用?
<eexp> iMadper: 基本用int 16bits
<hamo> iMadper: 你想嘛，socks5传过来的就1个byte...你再长也没有了
<hamo> iMadper: 你这个信息就是从socks5来的
<iMadper> hamo: 好像很有道理的样子
<iMadper> hamo: 那就先1byte好了
<iMadper> hamo: 等我去改
<hamo> iMadper: field5 1 byte of name length followed by the name for Domain name
<wiiw> 256确实够用了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu如何通过EP-N8530usb网卡无线上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463689 请问ubuntu如何通过EP-N8530usb网卡无线上网，我是升级版的，官网有没有驱动，只有原版驱动不能用，好像芯片是ra5370的 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhangen88 — 2014-09-03 16:45
 * adam_magic_pack 求包养
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: ^^
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 分享一下：解决 Ubuntu 更新内核后进不了桌面的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463690 配置： Ubuntu 14.04 LTS NVIDIA显卡，CUDA 6.5 自带官方闭源驱动 问题： 更新内核后，可以正常显示登陆界面，输入密码登陆，货进入客人回话，但是之后就只显示壁纸和鼠标指针，没有
<^k^>  ─> unity图标。（跟“黑屏”不一样） 原因： linux驱动需要加载到内核，也就是需要队每一个内核重新编译内核 …
<hamo> iMadper: done
<iMadper> hamo: 么么哒
 * onlylove 鄙视求包养的土豪
 * hamo 求包养
 * onlylove 鄙视顶风作案的
 * adam_magic_pack 求包养
<iMadper> hamo: done.
<hamo> iMadper: 摸摸大
<iMadper> hamo: 为啥我不是 contributor ?
<hamo> iMadper: 不知道啊
<iMadper> hamo: ... ...
<hamo> iMadper: 还没更新吧
<iMadper> hamo: 没准儿
<hamo> iMadper: 这东西不是实时更新的貌似
<iMadper> 哦
<iMadper> hamo: 已经能用了.
<onlylove> 我怎么那么想踢掉当当
<iMadper> hamo: 你开个client, 然后把你浏览器设置到1081端口
<iMadper> hamo: 然后访问google, 直接去了新加坡
<iMadper> hamo: ;-D
<onlylove> iMadper: 坡国不是也审查么
<hamo> iMadper: 赞
<douglas> 有谁在？
<iMadper> onlylove: 没我们严格嘛
<perr> ok
<perr> iMadper: ?
<iMadper> perr: 没
<perr> iMadper: 谁能给我代购下?
<perr> iMadper: 找到人了,不麻烦了
<iMadper> perr: :-)
<jyfl987> onlylove 晚上去网吧玩玩？
<onlylove> jyfl987: 回去都8点多了，不折腾，等周末吧
<onlylove> jyfl987: 这c#用的真TM纠结
<onlylove> jyfl987: 莫名其妙的就找不到元素抛出异常，
<douglas> ?
<onlylove> jyfl987: 我觉得我没事还是别在这找不痛快，赶紧找个linux相关的活计跳掉，那块好歹我明白咋回事
<cherrot> maplebeats_: 下楼  罗洁找你呢
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 论坛里有14.04的更新源吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463691 论坛里有14.04的更新源吗？或者UBUNTU的官网上有吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Magic_QQQ — 2014-09-03 19:06
<douglas> 。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/8148.html 推荐旅馆 : 列车即将进入白城,维特教授问旁边的一位旅客:"您经常到这儿来吗?" "对,一年好几次。" "您能告诉我,哪一个旅店最好?" "波格饭店。" "您总是住在那儿吗?"教授又问。 "不,别的店我都住过了,只有波格饭店没住过。"
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • UBUNTU14.04安装有没有GHOST版本的啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463692 我装到现在虽然成功了，但是就是进不去。。。。。 想求一个比较简单的GHOST版本 我是安装了给我小孩 子用。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 幽月之眼 — 2014-09-03 19:55
<douglas> 哈哈，k居然会讲笑话
<douglas> 都没人聊天
<douglas> 小美女在吗
<sulit> douglas: 小美女是谁？
<sulit> 谁有好莱坞艳照门？
<jusss> sulit: 我有
<bugone> 谁在
<bugone> jusss发我邮箱,楼主好人
<SoftRUN> 真的有吗？求分享
<iMadper> .... ....
<douglas> 我
<hoxily|droid> test
<^k^> hoxily|droid:点点点.  21:03
<douglas> hi
<^k^> douglas:点点点.  21:04
<bugone> 那个
<bugone> 谁给我推荐英文的闲聊频道
<bugone> 我要练习英语
<iMadper> bugone: 没用.
<bugone> 为啥没用?
<iMadper> 为啥有用?
<bigfatcat> ubuntu下有没有比较好的ruby开发的ide？
<bigfatcat> 有那位大师科普下
<mk3548208> jetbrains出的ruby ide
<mk3548208> 不过要钱
<mk3548208> 免费的就vim 或者emacs
<bigfatcat> 现在vim有自动补全的插件不？
<iMadper> bigfatcat: emacs.
<iMadper> ruby开发很多都是emacs用户.
<mk3548208> 不知道，ruby没玩过，jetbrains的phpstorm和Pycharm非常赞，用了他们感觉别的ide都是渣渣
<iMadper> mk3548208: 恩, 很值那个价钱
<mk3548208> iMadper, 我当初是2折买的
<iMadper> mk3548208: 羡慕嫉妒恨
<mk3548208> iMadper, 买了phpstorm和pycham，花了300，现在不玩php了，pycharm还在用，不过续费要300多
<bigfatcat> @iMadper 我查查先
<mk3548208> iMadper, 现在买有5折的
<bigfatcat> mk3548208 pycharm 这么贵？大出血啊
<iMadper> mk3548208: 恩, 我用emacs就好.
<iMadper> mk3548208: 如果没有emacs, 我一定买rubymine
<iMadper> mk3548208: 值这个价格
<iMadper> bigfatcat: 300块钱买俩, 贵吗????
<mk3548208> iMadper, 现在没了
<bigfatcat> iMadper rubymine 都说是最吊的
<iMadper> bigfatcat: 随便个程序员, 一天工资怎么也不止300吧...
<iMadper> bigfatcat: 应该是吧. 反正对我, emacs够用了
<bigfatcat> @iMadper 我是业余的
<mk3548208> iMadper, 写写小代码，我用的是vim，相比emacs，觉得vim更适合自己
<mk3548208> bigfatcat, 我也是业余的
<bigfatcat> @iMadper 现在程序员工资这吊啊？ 哎
<iMadper> vim是专业写代码的. emacs才是业余的
<bigfatcat> ...........
<iMadper> bigfatcat: 不知道啊, 我是业余的.
<iMadper> bigfatcat: 正在努力去当程序员.
<mk3548208> iMadper, vim专门写代码？我觉得emacs更适合说是写代码的
<iMadper> mk3548208: emacs用来聊irc的
<iMadper> mk3548208: 用来写笔记(org-mode)
<iMadper> mk3548208: vim比较纯粹. 用反人类的方式来追求高录入效率
<bigfatcat> @iMadper 哎，我现在就吊丝的水平 一个月的钱只够开销
<mk3548208> iMadper, 用习惯了还好吧
<iMadper> bigfatcat: 你月薪3w的时候, 也是只够开销.
<iMadper> mk3548208: 挺好的啊. vim本来就挺好啊.
<iMadper> mk3548208: 对于我这种cs选手, 还是觉得wsad控制上下左右比hjkl好.
<bigfatcat> @iMadper 现在还养老婆 一个月才5000
<mk3548208> iMadper, 如果搞项目的话，我还是比较细化能用ide
<bigfatcat> @iMadper 我就是研究一个别人的ruby项目，很蛋疼，多了就看昏了
<iMadper> bigfatcat: 得看地理位置.
<iMadper> bigfatcat: 北京拿5k跟石家庄拿5k不是一个概念
<jiero> bigfatcat: 房子一平方3000就没问题
<bigfatcat> @iMadper 成都苦逼青年
<iMadper> 成都算是低消费城市了吧
<iMadper> 还挺好的, 5k
<mk3548208> bigfatcat, 你要买的话，5折的在这里  http://www.oschina.net/shop/jetbrains
<^k^> mk3548208: ⇪ JetBrains 开发工具全场5折 - 开源中国
<iMadper> mk3548208: 貌似大家都觉得软件贵...
<mk3548208> iMadper, 300我觉得还好
<bigfatcat> mk3548208 感谢，买一个先，现在都水都不敢多买
<iMadper> mk3548208: 300很便宜啦
<mk3548208> iMadper, 去年的2折那才叫疯狂
<iMadper> bigfatcat: 当然只买一个了... 买多了屯着都过期了
<iMadper> mk3548208: 恩. 2折赞
<mk3548208> iMadper, 幸亏我出手了，迟点把phpstorm的费用也续了
<bigfatcat> 恩..........2折 多久的事情哦？
<yunfan> iMadper: 300?
<iMadper> yunfan: 300?
<mk3548208> yunfan, 305
<mk3548208> yunfan, runmine
<iMadper> rubymine
<yunfan> iMadper: which features do they provide?
<bigfatcat> 305 rmb
<iMadper> yunfan: check the offical page by yourself.
<yunfan> iMadper: you play cs??
<iMadper> yunfan: many years ago
<yunfan> iMadper: then join me at http://ssjj.4399.com
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 生死狙击,生死狙击官网,生死狙击视频,4399生死狙击游戏
<jiero> bigfatcat: 刚逃离成都。
<iMadper> yunfan: no.
 * iMadper 想定居成都.
<yunfan> iMadper: but i cant play that this week, since my chromebook is poor
<jiero>  iMadper 为啥。。。
<iMadper> yunfan: I only love dota now.
<iMadper> jiero: 生活安逸啊. 我懒.
<yunfan> iMadper: sucks
<bigfatcat> jiero 我这辈子是在成都了
<yunfan> iMadper: welcom to huangshan
<bigfatcat> jiero 都结婚了
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。我不觉得成都很安逸。
<iMadper> yunfan: :-)
<yunfan> bigfatcat: what about your wife?
<jiero> bigfatcat: 。为什么结婚了就一定在
<iMadper> jiero: 因为你去那里被人拒绝了...
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<bigfatcat> 成都生活很低调
<mk3548208> bigfatcat, 只有一年的免费升级服务，过期了你可能要花300多点续订
<iMadper> jiero: 所以心情不同.
<jiero> iMadper: 不是因为那个。
<bigfatcat> jiero 基本上所以亲戚都在成都
<bigfatcat> mk3548208 多谢提醒
<jiero> iMadper:  成都带着你要学四川话。
<jiero> bigfatcat: 好好的。
<iMadper> jiero: 我在广州都不学粤语的.
<bigfatcat> JetBrains 感觉就是为脚本语言量身打造的
<iMadper> jiero: 照样活到现在了啊.
<mk3548208> bigfatcat, 不续订的话也没关系，就是不能升级了
<bigfatcat> mk3548208 看升级了什么在决定是否升级
<MoeIcenowy> iMadper: 在大学不学粤语还行
<MoeIcenowy> 在中学简直233
<iMadper> MoeIcenowy: 恩. 中学. lol
<bigfatcat> 四川话很好学
<MoeIcenowy> 你中学生？
<bigfatcat> 跟普通话差别不大
<iMadper> bigfatcat: 粤语区别也不大啊
<mk3548208> bigfatcat, 比如你到2014-11-11过期，如果超过这个时间续订的话，时间还是2015-11-11
<iMadper> bigfatcat: 只要你听过潮汕话, 就觉得粤语其实还是正常语言啦
 * iMadper 不小心黑了 huntxu了
<MoeIcenowy> 蛤蛤蛤
<MoeIcenowy> 黑的漂亮
<bigfatcat> @iMadper 主要是发音很蛋疼
<iMadper> bigfatcat: 你说粤语?
<bigfatcat> @iMadper 那么这样的话还不如过一年买新的
<iMadper> bigfatcat: 新的贵啊! 续订便宜啊.
<bigfatcat> @iMadper 恩
<bigfatcat> @iMadper 我老婆的醴陵话才坑爹，啥子都听不懂
<jiero> iMadper bigfatcat 或许吧。我在山东20多年都没学会山东话。
<bigfatcat> jiero 你多久去的山东？
<MoeIcenowy> @jiero 琳从山东出生&生活12年&祖籍山东都。。。
<jiero> bigfatcat: 在山东长大的
<bigfatcat> jiero 不会吧？那你发音是那个地方口音？还是就算普通话？
<jiero> MoeIcenowy:  琳？
<MoeIcenowy> 在下自称
<jiero> bigfatcat: 基本算普通话。
<bigfatcat> 山东那边考学不好考，那边人都比较猛
<jiero> iMadper: 我是山东腔调普通话吧？
<bigfatcat> jiero 我现在就带点老家的方言，哎  出来基本上都算普通话
<mk3548208> iMadper, 已目前的情况看，买新的比续费便宜
<iMadper> jiero: 恩.
<jiero> bigfatcat: 我长辈的老家话没一个我能听明白
<iMadper> mk3548208: 续费不半价?
<iMadper> mk3548208: 哦.
<bigfatcat> 谁接触过核心交换机的？能指导一下不？关键极进服务器如何做冗余
<mk3548208> iMadper, 续费要59$
<mk3548208> iMadper, 买新的50$,但是打折有时间限制
<bigfatcat> jiero 我现在跟我岳父交流都是普通话，大家说方言都听不懂
<mk3548208> iMadper, 虽然贵了一点，但还是370左右，这价格还算可以
<iMadper> mk3548208: 我觉得, 500左右都能接受.
<iMadper> mk3548208: 毕竟写软件的, 要赚钱.
<mk3548208> iMadper, 我也觉得差不多，500左右我都觉得不贵
<mk3548208> iMadper, 像vmware workstation那货我就觉得太贵了
<iMadper> mk3548208: 那个呀? 那个只好vbox了
<bigfatcat> @iMadper 你一般都用什么写软件？
<bigfatcat> 一直vbox路过
<bigfatcat> @iMadper vbox有个自动话的python接口不知道该咋用
<iMadper> bigfatcat: 我啊? 我不是搞it的
<iMadper> bigfatcat: 不用写软件啊
<bigfatcat> @iMadper 感觉linux下开发图形界面的程序好复杂
<iMadper> bigfatcat: 是吗?
<bigfatcat> @iMadper 我也是，只是业余玩玩
<onlylove> workstation?
<onlylove> 那不是随便用的么？
<onlylove> 好吧……我现在不能随便用了……
<bigfatcat> @iMadper vc下面很方便，消息机制，等等，玩的人多了，资料很多，linux下面太少
<mk3548208> iMadper, 我现在用的是vmware player,hyper-v如果使用pppoe的话会蓝屏
<iMadper> bigfatcat: 也不难呀. 我看过 gnome-control-center的部分源码.
 * onlylove 曾经随便使用vmware任意产品
<bigfatcat> mk3548208 你看看dump文件
<bigfatcat> 用ida分析一下
<bigfatcat> @iMadper 现在linux下面好多人用RAD跨平台的开发快
<mk3548208> bigfatcat, 国外很多人都说了这个问题，win8的问题一直没解决。我不是搞系统开发的，不会ida分析
<MoeIcenowy> IDA是反编译
<MoeIcenowy> （应该叫静态分析）
<mk3548208> bigfatcat, 一般情况下是遇不到的，到学校就比较坑了，没法用。
<bigfatcat> MoeIcenowy dump文件是储存异常的文件，可以看到汇编代码
<bigfatcat> mk3548208 跟官方反应一下
<bigfatcat> 上传一下啊文件
<mk3548208> bigfatcat, 已经反应很多了，很多英文网站也有反应，貌似这个问题一直解决不了。
<mk3548208> bigfatcat, 可能是hyper-v的天生机制造成很难解决
<tryit> 正在折腾qemu中……
<tryit> 在qemu中装个gentoo
<mk3548208> bigfatcat, 话说怎么ida分析的，要懂x86的汇编?
<bigfatcat> mk3548208 是的
<bigfatcat> mk3548208 汇编很简单，只是花费很多时间
<bigfatcat> tryit qemu ?新的虚拟机？还是什么东东？
<tryit> bigfatcat, 开源的虚拟机啊
<mk3548208> bigfatcat, 主要x86指令太多了，dsp，单片机倒是玩过。看x86得花不少时间，对了用什么调试汇编？
<tryit> bigfatcat, 作为一个调试环境
<bigfatcat> tryit 我去这.........搞内核开发的吧？
<tryit> bigfatcat, 学习驱动
<mk3548208> tryit, 内核开发的确可以用qemu调试
<mk3548208> tryit, qemu可以直接载入内核
<bigfatcat> mk3548208 不多啊！不懂就翻很快的，win下面一般用ida和wdbg还有od
<tryit> bigfatcat, 不想整天带块开发板跑来跑去的
<bigfatcat> tryit 你是玩单片机的啊？
<tryit> bigfatcat, 不是，不过前段时间折腾了一些裸机程序
<bigfatcat> mk3548208 linux下面还是iad和gdb最多
<tryit> bigfatcat, 这几天看了很多驱动的内容，实现了一个最简单的字符驱动
<bigfatcat> tryit 你驱动是那个方向？
<bigfatcat> tryit 主要是linux？
<tryit> bigfatcat, 想通过qemu，用kgdb调试驱动
<tryit> bigfatcat, 恩，内核、嵌入式等等
<mk3548208> bigfatcat, 自带的模拟器吗？
<bigfatcat> mk3548208 不带，一般都需要vm来虚拟，然后本机调试虚拟机的
<bigfatcat> 或者远程调试实体机的
<tryit> bigfatcat, 对的，我的host是gentoo，准备把qemu的gentoo作为个guest来调试
<bigfatcat> tryit linux下没玩过，我就玩过win下的调试win的驱动
<tryit> bigfatcat, 不懂win
<bigfatcat> tryit 用wdbg调试
<bigfatcat> tryit 应该都差不多
<tryit> bigfatcat, 玩win的都是大神
<bigfatcat> tryit linux下的才是大神gdb调试看起来很蛋疼，不算太直观
<bigfatcat> tryit ring3的linux调试程序太少了
<tryit> bigfatcat, 熟悉了就好了
<tryit> bigfatcat, gdb可以写py脚本，也挺好的
<bigfatcat> tryit 恩，哎！业余就是没那么多时间来学习
<tryit> bigfatcat, 工作几年了
<bigfatcat> tryit 有接口？
<bigfatcat> tryit 工作两年了
<tryit> bigfatcat, 小弟弟……
<tryit> bigfatcat, 恩
<bigfatcat> tryit 你啦？
<tryit> bigfatcat, 06年毕业的……
<bigfatcat> tryit 都奔四了啊？
<tryit> bigfatcat, ……
<bigfatcat> 我12年毕业
<tryit> 83的
<bigfatcat> 快啊！
<bigfatcat> tryit 我们项目经理以前是搞it的，现在来搞工程了
<bigfatcat> tryit 搞了10年多，干工程才4年多吧
<sulit> exit
<bigfatcat> 小弟，先去洗洗睡了。88
<perr> lwn.net上收费的新闻也没啥意思.还不如看邮件列表.
<alvin_rxg> Title: Welcome to LWN.net [LWN.net] (@ lwn.net)
<jusss> 收费新闻，有最近的好莱坞艳照门全集吗？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我想格掉12.04重装一个14.04，，，请问。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463693 只装一个系统ubuntu，12.04和 将要装的14.04都是这样，不弄双系统， 我想格掉原来装好的12.04，请问我是要 1.用win系统盘 用一个工具格掉，还是， 2.我下载了置 顶的链接14.04.1桌面版，并用Univ
<^k^>  ─> ersal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.5做了个U盘启动盘，请问里面有格式化工具吗，我直接从U盘启动格掉原来再装可以吗。 …
<slucx> foxyproxy basic比较坑，专门让花钱买standard版
<castleX> test
<^k^> castleX:点点点.  23:42
<castleX> clear
<slucx> 有人共享PAC文件没？
<happyaron> iMadper imtxc 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 没妹子了你可以再找，这个没人怀疑你的能力啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<Zz-fire> 终于有人说话了
<wzssyqa> i am back
#ubuntu-cn 2014-09-04
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于硬盘响（滋滋滋）的解决方法和根源 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463701 机器安装ubuntu后发现磁盘总是兹兹的响 网上发现两个解决方案 第一个是说调节电源模式 http://blog.csdn.net/coorme/article/details/15338585 第二个是说设置声音级别 http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2012-11/73
<^k^>  ─> 628.htm 大家觉得哪个说到了根本？ 设置这些对硬盘有害不？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 esolve — 2014-09-04 6:38
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 感觉比以前登陆所需时间延长了，大神，什么原因呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463702 不知道从什么时候开始，不知是否不断更新的原因，从前用户名、密码输入完成后回车，很快进入桌面。现在，回车后看到硬盘灯密集的闪烁，需要大约１０秒钟时间才能进入桌
<jiero> wzssyqa_:  又好久没说话了
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 一机多网 路由如何配置? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463703 如果我发错了版块, 请管理员代为移动到合适的版块. 具体应用. 主机运行VPN服务, 期望客户接入后, 可以访问我们内部的私有网络(192.9.0.0段). 为了照顾微软用户, VPN服务使用pptp架设. 主机的外接网络1, eth0
<jiero> eexp:  阿姨
<slucx> PAC有现成的吗？一直在维护的
<eexp> 新手机有坑，nnnnd http://imagebin.org/318716
<slucx> 真是坑啊
<slucx> eexp: PAC有gwlist那样现成的吗？
<jiero> eexp:  好啦好啦，给我你的旧手机吧。
<jiero> eexp:  没关系我需要一个有800万像素的手机拉
<eexp> slucx: 有巨大的。我直接用goagent带的pac
<eexp> jiero: 旧的，充电都不行了。才换的啊
<slucx> eexp: 我看看去
<eexp> 系统直接设置使用gae的pac，浏览器不需要设置了嘛。 slucx
<slucx> eexp: 怎么个设置法？我用foxyproxy添加的PAC
<eexp> 系统全局设置代理。使用pac。
<eexp> 反正你系统里面任何软件，访问google等，都要代理嘛。何必去一个一个设置
<eexp> http://imagebin.org/318718
<jiero> eexp: 换电池啊
<jiero> eexp: 我这个都充电不行了。
<eexp> jiero: microusb的问题
<jiero> eexp: 噢。
<slucx> eexp: 我一个月才30M，全局代理用不起啊
<slucx> 30G
<jiero> eexp: 发现只要用飞行模式就能持久哈
<jiero> eexp: 飞行模式3天都没问题
<eexp> slucx: 我没觉得。反正你需要翻墙的地方，必须代理。
<eexp> jiero: htc的合约机，省电模式，很好的。
<eexp> 不需要飞行
<eexp> slucx: pac就是不需要翻墙的，不走流量嘛
<jiero> eexp:  噢。我最近才多用钱到手机上。。。
<slucx> eexp: 现在省点都是两个MCU做的，省电的时候性能很低
<slucx> PAC 不需要走流量？我用的ss  eexp
<eexp> 啥2个mcu。
<eexp> ss啊。那你自己的服务端？
<slucx> 高性能的时候两个一起工作，省电或者待机的时候一个
<slucx> 买的
<eexp> 居然有钱买，还在乎啥。lol
<slucx> eexp: 一年50块大洋的
<eexp> 舍得。
<eexp> 你这是像gfw投降
<eexp> 向
<fatboy> vps?
<fatboy> 没这么便宜的吧？
<eexp> vps没50的
<eexp> 他是ss帐号
<slucx> 嗯,ss
<tryit> slucx, 50刀？
<slucx> 省事
<fatboy> ........50刀有点贵了
<eexp> 等我愿意出钱买vps，必须架设各种服务，挣钱了。
<tryit> 我现在买的vpn不太稳定，好多网站还访问不了
<fatboy> 哎，有服务器，但是在境内
<eexp> tryit: 那些网站？
<fatboy> 。。。。香港的？
<eexp> fatboy: 香港的，不也是境外？ lol
<tryit> eexp, 没记，有时有一些
<slucx> eexp: goa的PAC好巨大
<eexp> tryit: 我用gae，没啥问题啊
<slucx> 我现在这样用的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40996
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 科学家使用脑电波在相距8千公里的两个人之间传递信息
<eexp> slucx: 有点。你如果纯的pac，那更大的。
<slucx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8228491/ eexp
<eexp> 现成的那种
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41001
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 互联网电视内容APP全面下架
<fatboy> @^k^ 纯属扯淡
<eexp> slucx: 我以前也是自己这样维护，只几个。现在只是图简单。
<tryit> eexp, 我用过好多，goagent等等一大堆免费的，都不够稳定
<eexp> 基本稳定吧。
<eexp> 其实可以openwrt路由跑。
<slucx> eexp: 现在这样遇到跳转的页面，有时候连DNS都解析不了，不好添加
<tryit> eexp, vps是不是比vpn稳定一些？
<eexp> slucx: 自己维护的，有这问题，不全。
<eexp> tryit: vps怕封ip
<eexp> 一封，整个服务端的ip全完蛋
<tryit> eexp, vps也贵一些，我现在买的vpn才100多一年
<slucx> 小米盒子白买了
<eexp> tryit: 有钱，都愿意出钱的土豪
<jyfl987> tryit 除非你只用代理  否则vps综合性价比高点
<eexp> slucx: 那些视频服务，都不行了？
<slucx> 这一段都不好，没以前好了
<slucx> 现在新闻不是说都要下架了…
<eexp> vps除开跑代理，剩下也就跑下bot了。也没啥用。
<tryit> eexp, 毛
<eexp> slucx: 是哦。
<tryit> eexp, 重度依赖gentoo
<tryit> eexp, google……
<eexp> tryit: 额。。
<tryit> eexp, faint
<tryit> eexp, 俩还挺像
<eexp> 这也像？lol
<slucx> 我是没时间捣鼓gentoo/funtoo
<tryit> eexp, g打头的六个字母的单词
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40993
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 移动操作系统LuneOS发布第一个版本
<eexp> 我本级改一个git服务，开一个gae出口，给同事用。也够了。
<onlylove> 这个看起来不错的样子
<eexp> 额。好多G
<eexp> onlylove: 不玩发行版
<onlylove> eexp: 这个不是发行版好伐
<eexp> 额。难道又是自主产权的OS?
<eexp> 骗资金的？
<jusss> eexp: 什么新os
<eexp> 韩国的。。。
<eexp> 可能和国内的一样的，，
<slucx> ca, sourceforge也需要用代理啊
<eexp> slucx: 自己维护，很难全面。所以，用现成的pac嘛
<slucx> eexp: 我就用上面一段就行了
<jusss> slucx: sf.jp比较好
<eexp> 那你还舍得买ss。就这点需要
<slucx> 日本的？
<slucx> eexp: 我就google查东西用
<tryit> 哪天github也被封了，就都爽歪歪了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • win7+ubuntu双系统，Ubuntu上不去网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463712 各位好，我的Ubuntu上不去网了，win7正常没问题。 win7上，各参数请看下： :\>ipconfig/all Windows IP 配置 主机名 . . . . . . . . . . . . . : le-PC 主 DNS 后缀 . . . . . . . . . . . : 节点类型 . . . . . . . . .
<^k^>  ─> . . . : 混合 IP 路由已启用 . . . . . . . . . . : 否 WINS 代理已启用 . . . . . . . . . : 否 以太网适配器 本地连接: 连 …
<onlylove> eexp: jusss 毛，明明是webos
<jusss> onlylove: webos不是早死了吗
<slucx> 不过我也没发过啥开源代码
<onlylove> jusss: 不准人fork？
<eexp> 那是webos? 不是手机系统嘛
<onlylove> jusss: 倒是三桑一直在玩的tizen，到现在没见影子
<eexp> 反正都是骗子，不用
<jusss> onlylove: 造一个卡片式手机系统，左右切换程序，上放到后台，下滑结束进程，有这样的手机我就买个
<imtxc> happyaron: ......
<jiero> jusss: 没软件
<imtxc> happyaron: 我能搞到妹子完全是靠运气和对方瞎
<jiero> imtxc: 。
<imtxc> happyaron: 现如今找个瞎的妹子很难
<jiero> imtxc: 对啊。
<jiero> imtxc:    我不觉得
<eexp> imtxc: 傻。都是瞎的
 * jiero 就找不到妹子
 * jiero 自己都是瞎的
<jusss> eexp: 华硕的触摸板用的etd的驱动，可以用synaptics的驱动吗？
<eexp> jusss: 系统就带啊
<eexp> 通用驱动。
<eexp> 其他的驱动，没用过。
<jusss> eexp: 三指上划，切换程序，这点感觉真好用，都不用alt-tab了
<tryit> eexp, qemu好玩吗
<eexp> 2点就够。以前fvwm里面一直用。
<eexp> tryit: 一般。
<ZedFire> 不喜欢用触摸板……
<tryit> eexp, 调试driver/kernel不错，方便，不用带着板子到处跑，还有一堆线
<eexp> tryit: 昨天测试了一个网站。你试试， easyeda.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: EasyEDA - Web-Based EDA, schematic capture, spice circuit simulation and PCB layout Online (@ easyeda.com)
<tryit> eexp, en
<jusss> eexp: 触摸板可以替代鼠标和一些快捷键操作，感觉真棒
<eexp> 额。你咋搞这工作了？
<eexp> jusss: 我鼠标党。
<tryit> eexp, me?
<jusss> eexp: 我现在win7, 不知道这个触摸板能不能用synaptics
<eexp> tryit: 是啊。为啥调kernel了
<tryit> eexp, 假装调kernel，实际上是调driver，呵呵
<eexp> jusss: 估计win7会写fireware，然后你的触摸板在其他系统，就死掉了。lol
<eexp> tryit: 那这最适合用qemu嘛
<eexp> 只要不调X和usb。
<tryit> eexp, 是的，
<slucx> eexp: qemu可以调试其他平台？
<slucx> arm?
<slucx> ppc？
<eexp> 这没试过。
<tryit> eexp, 刚装了个gentoo在里面，哈哈
<eexp> 不玩贱兔呢。折腾不起。
<imtxc> eexp: ....
<slucx> eexp: 刚才看见你说用qemu就可以不用带板子和很多线了
<eexp> 那不是我说的哦
<tryit> slucx, ...
<slucx> 看错
<tryit> eexp, 你那网站不错
<slucx> tryit:  刚才看见你说用qemu就可以不用带板子和很多线了
<tryit> eexp, 可惜我对硬件一窍不通
<eexp> 。。别人的网站。
<eexp> 你迟早要搞点板子的吧。
 * slucx 表示不会画板子
<tryit> eexp, 恩，得补好多功课
<tryit> eexp, qemu里的系统很慢
<eexp> 还好吧。系统不慢。
<eexp> 关键是配置灵活，随时改
<imtxc> quit
<eexp> imtxc: nnnd
<slucx> eexp: 现在开始画板了？
<eexp> slucx: ?
<jyfl987> imtxc 那你妹子视力如何
<slucx> eexp: 开搞硬件了？
<tryit> eexp, 想到了一个注意，把img挂在到本地，然后写个脚本chroot到里面，可以加速安装软件啥的，就相当于同时在host运行2个系统了
<slucx> 这里有多少搞电路的？
<tryit> eexp, 主意
<eexp> 还chroot啊。你折腾死机器的
<eexp> slucx: momo
<tryit> eexp, 装gentoo的时候就是从livecd中chroot过去的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • home下问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463713 大家好，用ubuntu和wubi在window7下安装了双系统。现在运行良好，问题是每次开机进入Ubuntu后，home目录下的上次新建立的文件夹消失啦。为什么？？如何操作。现在是每次用Ubuntu，每次都要重新解压安装要运行的程序。太麻
<^k^>  ─> 烦啦。求高手解答。谢谢~~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xllifan — 2014-09-04 10:09
<eexp> http://imagebin.org/318722
<tryit> eexp, 猪其实都不空……
<slucx> eexp: 猪的四个手都没解放，需要用来站立的
<slucx> eexp: 你关注的好友里那个adam lee就是阿当啊？
<netsnail> 北京通州有要找工作的兄弟吗？
<cherrot> eexp: 你老弟没找我呀
<tryit> netsnail, 啥工作
<eexp> cherrot: 估计是自己搞定了。还辛苦你在等。
<cherrot> iMadper|GFW: 昨天你找我了？ 竟然没看到。。
<cherrot> imtxc: 布了。。。
<netsnail> tryit: 运维
<eexp> slucx: 你忘记了它还一个技能，可以躺着吃的
<tryit> netsnail, 不懂
<slucx> 没见过躺着吃饭的猪
<cherrot> eexp: 没事儿 我还奇怪呢
<tryit> netsnail, 貌似运维现在待遇也不错
<slucx> 我关注你了
<netsnail> tryit: 兄弟做什么的？
<eexp> cherrot: 没事就好。多谢了。
<tryit> netsnail, 我业余瞎玩的
<Router2> netsnail 通州的运维能给多少？
<netsnail> Router2: 看水平哈哈
<slucx> eexp: opera内存占用小吗？
<Router2> netsnail 大概有个范围吧
<netsnail> Router2: 离家方便的可以考虑
<slucx> 哈哈，看你一直在说fx
<Router2> netsnail 这意思是加班方便吧
<netsnail> Router2: 1w 左右
<tryit> Router2, ...
<netsnail> Router2:怎么样考虑不？
<onlylove> netsnail: 通州给那么多？
<Router2> netsnail 太远
<onlylove> jyfl987: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40993
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 移动操作系统LuneOS发布第一个版本
<netsnail> onlylove: 看水平
<onlylove> netsnail: 10K是啥水平啊
<Router2> netsnail 我也想知道10K需要什么水平
<netsnail> onlylove: 最好会的比较多
<onlylove> netsnail: 全栈去死
<Router2> netsnail 都需要会些什么
<netsnail> Router2: 招个负责的，桌面、网络、服务器
<netsnail> 包括集成
<Router2> netsnail 果然是要累S
<netsnail> Router2: 活不算多
<eexp> slucx: 小
<netsnail> 但是不能出问题
<Router2> netsnail 桌面和网络得公司高层舍得出钱，那就好办，技术上不是问题
<onlylove> 是不算多，所以前台，后台，web 数据库 网络交换，你一个人来吧，活不多
<netsnail> 给配小弟
<onlylove> 一个人兼了开发维护和网管，才10K，好意思？
<tryit> eexp, 一般来说，运维比开发苦逼？
<Router2> netsnail 小弟是什么水平的？
<tryit> eexp, 杂七杂八的活儿
<netsnail> tryit: 开发才辛苦
<eexp> tryit: 这看领导。领导猪，那就非常苦逼。
<Router2> netsnail 就是个小网管吧
<tryit> Router2, 端茶倒水洗衣叠被，小弟……
<Router2> tryit 晕，那要是员工电脑多，就helpdesk折腾个半死
<tryit> netsnail, eexp 开发至少专著一点，运维是个杂活儿
<eexp> 领导不猪，或者更猪，反而不苦逼。 tryit  lol
<netsnail> tryit: 懂的话，一句话就搞定了
<netsnail> tryit: 问题多不多还是自己的事情
<netsnail> tryit: 前期做足工作，后期没什么事
<Router2> netsnail 看来你这个也是前期工作啊
<tryit> netsnail, 后期后期……遥遥无期
<netsnail> 忙不忙也是能力问题
<onlylove> tryit: 别听他扯，你会发现你一直处在前期
<tryit> onlylove, 晓得
<netsnail> onlylove: 哈哈
<slucx> eexp: 163 debian
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • UBUNTU14.04安装完成后的小问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463715 左边菜单里为什么还有个安装releasy？ 我点了之后好象是又要重新安装一次ubuntu 我就没安装，这个安装releasy是什么东西啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 幽月之眼 — 2014-09-04 10:36
<netsnail> 看来兄弟们都水深火热着呢。。
<slucx> eexp: 163 debian 源里居然都没有opera，这是要搞哪样
<netsnail> slucx: 那么难用的浏览器还有人用着呢
<Router2> netsnail 现在我这儿也是前期，这几天折腾用SymmetricDS同步sqlserver上的几个表到Mysql上，琢磨了一个星期......
<netsnail> Router2: 我们这没那么多问题
<onlylove> slucx: 163不全，换ustc
<netsnail> 每个公司的情况是不一样的
<eexp> slucx: opera历来自己的源，安装一次后，自动建立
<Router2> netsnail 看来我得要求涨工资了...
<eexp> 不开源的，没进源
<onlylove> opera啊……那个确实源里没……
<onlylove> netsnail: 不过听说通州房租便宜？
<netsnail> onlylove: 必须好一点
<cherrot> iMadper|GFW: 你的钱还没消息么
<iMadper|GFW> cherrot: 貌似是已经到了, 因为我现在不再扣钱了...
<iMadper|GFW> cherrot: 贵司要不要英语毕业的娃? 有没有这种岗位?
<slucx> opera是 non-free
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 为什么会refused?
<iMadper|GFW> 不知道
<iMadper|GFW> 我也断了
<cherrot> iMadper|GFW: 那还真不清楚。。。  job.tencent.com 上看看？
<alvin_rxg> Title: 首页 | Tencent 腾讯招聘 (@ tencent.com)
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: panic了
<eexp> iMadper|GFW: 你带gfw，啥意思？
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 对吧，就是refused
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 我改一下代码
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: 恩, refused
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 其实连接数上去了估计refused很正常
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 改成重试就好了
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: 好
<slucx> eexp: wget -O - http://deb.opera.com/archive.key | apt-key add -  添加公钥，GPG还是有警告
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ 长度=2.38 kiB ; type=application/pgp-keys
<eexp> slucx: 你装opera干嘛。现在不更新了，迟早出兼容问题。而且你还可能不熟悉/习惯op的操作呢。
<slucx> eexp: lol
<slucx> eexp: 你转fx了？
<eexp> 现在是fx啊
<eexp> fx的搜索设计，极其bt。太差劲了。
<slucx> 我添加的公钥如何删除？
<eexp> man，不记得位置了。
<netkiller> Security solutions for records of database
<netkiller> http://netkiller.github.io/journal/mysql.security.en.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Security solutions for records of database
<tryit> eexp, iMadper|GFW 不使用nfsroot，qemu如何将host上的目录作为/
<eexp> 不知道
<jiero> eexp: 有了。 opera的奇怪的 chromium
<eexp> ?
<jyfl987> opera用了webkit 基本就算是败了
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 那你送我一个mx4玩玩吧。
<jyfl987> eexp 也送我一个 谢打赏
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 好啊。等我玩熟悉后。
<onlylove> mx4是啥？
<eexp> 新手机嘛
<eexp> 搜索
<jyfl987> onlylove 你中秋可回去？
<^k^> onlylove: define:mx4 1 day ago |...| As such, Meizu is sparing no effort to one-up its arch rival with its latest flagship phone, the |MX4|, as announced in Beijing earlier today. Thanks ...
<jusss> onlylove: 刚才2b了，原来触摸板不是全是synaptics的，还有elan的，卸载了elan的驱动装了synaptics，难用死了
<jiero> eexp: 买个飞行器
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 貌似现在稳定多了
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: 赞!
<jiero> jusss:  有的电脑上 使用了 windows 7的话只有单点触摸，我装上linux后发现实际支持多点的
<wiky> www.duckduckgo.com 你们可以打开吗，难道也被屏蔽了？
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* DuckDuckGo (@ duckduckgo.com)
<jusss> jiero: 那是驱动没装对
<jiero> jusss:  我不知道联想会这么贬低自己的电脑
 * wiky is trying to access to DuckDuckGo
<jiero> wiky: ?
<wiky> jiero, 你可以打开www.duckduckgo.com吗
<slucx> 现在google.com.hk似乎可以上了
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.com.hk)
<jiero> wiky:  。今天开始失效了啊
<jiero> wiky:  我建议以后再也不需要搜索引擎了。。。
<jiero> wiky: 重新回到索引路线好了
<fa> hello
<^k^> fa:点点点.  11:29
<fa> firt chart here
<jiero> imtxc: 我决定等 奥林巴斯 E-PL7
<fa> first chart here,so don't know how to use it....
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 土壕
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: pm
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 哦
<fa> can  anybody  talk with me?
<iMadper|GFW> fa: do you speak Chinese?
<iMadper|GFW> hamo_: 你没有改server端
<fa> yes,
<fa> not so good.
<hamo_> iMadper|GFW: 那个不用改
<iMadper|GFW> hamo_: 哦, 不用改, 对.
<hamo_> iMadper|GFW: 不对，还是要改
<hamo_> accpet的返回要clse
<hamo_> close
<hamo_> iMadper|GFW: 等我改了你更新下服务器
<iMadper|GFW> hamo_: server dial 远程的真正的网站的时候, 也需要close吧
<hamo_> iMadper|GFW: 对
<hamo_> iMadper|GFW: 不过确实稳定很多啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 为什么这个板块这么多 14.04的主题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463716 这不是14.10的讨论板块吗？ 难道是我眼花了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2014-09-04 11:35
<iMadper|GFW> hamo_: 弄个倪洪国的就好了
<hamo_> iMadper|GFW: 你先看看那个是不是不限流量
<iMadper|GFW> hamo_: 看不懂.
<hamo_> iMadper|GFW: 要是不限流量就可以搞
 * hamo_ 求日语达人！单身30年的那种水平
<iMadper|GFW> hamo_: 老司机不在啊
<slucx> 我现在看显示器总是感觉模糊，lol
<fa> close
<slucx> 莫非散光厉害了…………………
<hamo_> slucx: 撸多了
<iMadper|GFW> slucx: 继续撸就好了
<slucx> hamo_: 瞎扯，这跟撸又没关系
<iMadper|GFW> slucx: 小撸减肥大撸增肌
<iMadper|GFW> 错了
<slucx> lol
<slucx> 看着显示器真不舒服
<iMadper|GFW> 小撸减肥, 大撸增鸡
<hamo_> slucx: 就是撸多了
<hamo_> slucx: 别不承认
<slucx> 外接显示器被别人拿走了，现在只能面对12“显示器
<slucx> hamo_: lol
<slucx> hamo_: 偶尔
<onlylove> jyfl987: 中秋不回去，十一回去，我下去吃饭，待会儿回来
<hamo_> iMadper|GFW: done
<hamo_> iMadper|GFW: 可以编译了
<hamo_> iMadper|GFW: 赶紧找老司机去翻译那个日本页面
<slucx> hamo_: 咋整？
<slucx> hamo_: 看来你是老司机啊
<bugone> zeze.
<bugone> 啧啧
<bugone> 自打用了ubuntu
<bugone> 已经好几个星期不关机了
<slucx> 莫非是这段2点睡8点起的原因… lol
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 这个先不管，反正你也不是轮子
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 这种关键字必须靠加密了
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: 恩, 对.
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 你是轮子么？
<jiero> .
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: 这种是直接把包给你随机生成了
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: 你非要用轮子测试啊
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: 你别说, 轮子看我是个人才, 经常要收纳我呢
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 吃饭？
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: 等我会我老板邮件
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 如何用文泉驿微米黑替代微软雅黑 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463718 我在Linux上安装了微软雅黑，原来用文泉驿微米黑显示的地方全变成雅黑了，可是我只想在终端中使用雅黑。 有没有什么方法可以让系统默认以微米黑来显示中文字体？ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 yufw — 2014-09-04 12:01
<onlylove> 喵的，餐厅的厨师是四川的还是湖南的！第一个，水煮鱼，再看下，干煸的，然后干烧的，后面还有个干锅的！
<jiero> onlylove: 湖南的？
<onlylove> jiero: 我怎么知道！
<jiero> onlylove: 我其实从来炒菜菜都是讨厌剩下一点菜汤
<onlylove> 整天这么个吃法，嘴里全是溃疡，不过了！
<jiero> onlylove: 所以都是炒完后一点汤汁不剩下，反正我绝对不吃那种汤
<jiero> onlylove: 怎么会。我很少放油放盐，喝大量稀饭和水
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> onlylove: 不会的。
<onlylove> jiero: 你整天吃辣椒试试
<onlylove> jiero: 在北京
<onlylove> jiero: 别站着说话不腰疼
<jiero> onlylove: 我连续吃了20多天辣椒了
<onlylove> jiero: 北京本身气候干燥
<jiero> onlylove: 深圳也干燥
<onlylove> jiero: 干燥你妹
<ZedFire> ……
<onlylove> jiero: 深圳还干燥，你敢说句实话？
<onlylove> jiero: 深圳原来是渔村，你觉得一个沿海的地方会干燥？
<onlylove> jiero: 你分得清dry和wet？
<onlylove> jiero: 你拿着一个沿海城市和内陆城市比？
<jiero> onlylove: 。潍坊也是沿海城市。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 滚
<onlylove> jiero: 潍坊典型的内陆
<onlylove> jiero: 就那么一点点海岸线，还好意思说沿海
<jiero> onlylove: 关键是风向
<onlylove> jiero: 你潍坊要沿海，烟台和威海是不是就是岛屿了
<onlylove> jiero: 风向，还气候呢，你还记的你和我说澳大利亚的海岸线的事没
<onlylove> jiero: 都是沿海，还有湿润干燥，是不是？
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 来，你出来，给我说下深圳气候是干燥还是是湿润
<onlylove> maplebeats_: jiero个不靠谱的整天逮着什么说什么
<onlylove> jiero: 潍坊的气候和济南差不多，你和我说潍坊沿海
<onlylove> jiero: http://www.baidu.com/baidu?wd=%C9%EE%DB%DA%C6%F8%BA%F2&tn=monline_dg
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 深圳气候_百度搜索
<onlylove> jiero: 你给我看好了，亚热带海洋性季风气候
<onlylove> jiero: 这种气候条件，你给我讲干燥？
<onlylove> jiero: 海洋季风和大陆季风就两码事好么
 * onlylove 觉得 jiero应该找语文老师和常识老师要学费
<bugone> tomcat是不是汤姆猫,tom & Jerry
<onlylove> bugone: 是的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41006
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 高考不再分文理科，外语有两次考试机会
<bugone> 逗我!
<bugone> 那tomcat跟apache又是什么关系
<slucx`> tomcat apache名字相差很大
<maplebeats_> onlylove: 湿的
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 你要让 jiero知道！
<maplebeats_> onlylove: why
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 丫和我说，深圳干燥
<onlylove> maplebeats_: [12:15:27] <jiero> onlylove: 深圳也干燥
<maplebeats_> 神奇的地球
<adam_magic_pack> 深圳干燥? 干燥的话我立马逃离帝都去深圳
<slucx> 谁知道益生菌的花花牛酸奶上面那块充气的地方是干嘛的？
<slucx> 我这混不下去了就去深圳
<iMadper|GFW> adam_magic_pack: 不干燥, 但是没有广州那么潮.
<iMadper|GFW> adam_magic_pack: 气候宜人.
<jyfl987> iMadper|GFW 哪里
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|GFW: 不会很潮么?
<iMadper|GFW> adam_magic_pack: 深圳的小伙伴说, 没有广州那么潮湿
<iMadper|GFW> jyfl987: 深圳.
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats_: 内推我去深圳吧
<jyfl987> 听说深证女的是男的N倍？
 * hamo 求offer
 * jyfl987 求年薪
<maplebeats_> adam_magic_pack: 好啊，好啊
<maplebeats_> adam_magic_pack: 快来吧，简历发我，我们打包一起发
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:09
<imtxc> 早啊
<imtxc> maplebeats_: 媒婆早
<imtxc> onlylove: momo
<bugone> 深圳女人很多?
<bugone> 真的假的?
<maplebeats_> jyfl987: 年薪也就100W
<maplebeats_> 越南盾
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: ~~ iMadper|GFW ~~ eexp ~~ jiuerd 头像呢 happyaron 没有妹子啊， hamo 黑猫早 cherrot 嬷嬷哒
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
<maplebeats_> bugone: 假的
<jyfl987> maplebeats_  能买越南老婆就行
<maplebeats_> imtxc: 么么哒
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 罗杰说的话，你觉得有几句能听的
<jyfl987> onlylove 人呢
<onlylove> jyfl987: 谁？我在
<jyfl987> onlylove 周六可有空
<onlylove> jyfl987: 我一般没事
<onlylove> jyfl987: 你要想玩游戏我可以把电脑借给你玩
<jyfl987> onlylove 我住店的发票想寄存到你那 节后上班帮我送到公司  或者帮我发个快递 我给你出快递费
<jyfl987> onlylove 但是你那没网络  玩我的 fps会很卡
<onlylove> jyfl987: 我说了把电脑借给你，laptop
<jyfl987> onlylove linux?
<onlylove> jyfl987: 虽然是09年的渣硬件
<onlylove> jyfl987: dual system
<wiiw> 今天股市不错
<jyfl987> onlylove 算了 不折腾这些了  多看看纪录片 文档什么的好点
<onlylove> jyfl987: 只不过linux空间不是很大
<imtxc> wiiw: 是嘛，我看看我的去
<jyfl987> 最近 clojure我都忘光了
<imtxc> jiero: 头像呢
<jiero> imtxc: 我没在意啊。
<wiiw> imtxc: 我以为今天会大跌，股票全卖掉了。。失误
<imtxc> jyfl987: 让 onlylove 发快递跟你自己发快递有区别么
<jiero> imtxc:  你求 阿姨吧，我现在还在混沌
<jyfl987> onlylove 昨天我算了下  如果我买个 200个 水缸 养鱼  那我就可以半年获得自己的收入了
<jyfl987> imtxc 我周六走 节后才上班啊
<onlylove> 200个水缸……
<jiero> jyfl987: 你可以创造家厅水族馆业务
<jyfl987> imtxc 我还坐飞机回去又发个快递走航空回来  从效率上来说 我的脑子很难接受这个
<jiero> jyfl987: 收餐馆费
<jyfl987> jiero onlylove 是养殖罗非鱼的
<jiero> jyfl987: 和参观费
<jyfl987> 连水温问题我都想好了 用太阳能蓄热
<jyfl987> 反正半年就一个周期好了
<jyfl987> 赚到钱 剩下的半年我就出门旅游
<jiero> jyfl987: 在家也能搞了
<jiero> jyfl987: 你喜欢旅游？
<jyfl987> jiero 谈不上 只是没尝试过 可以试试
<jyfl987> onlylove 我回家去 就来试试这个  昨天在淘宝上找到水缸卖了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 辣咱发个不走空运的快递，天天、韵大 妥妥的
<imtxc> 天天快递是最屌的快递，没有之一
<jyfl987> imtxc 你没明白哥的意思 即使价格和时间都一样 我是不会接受这种玩法
<jiero> imtxc: ems经济快递
<jyfl987> imtxc 因为我本质上不接受这种效率低的方式
<imtxc> jiero: 你不懂，你没用过天天吧
<jyfl987> 尤其是发生在我身上
<imtxc> jyfl987: …………
<jiero> imtxc: 在我们那里发，就是除了邮政小包外最便宜的。
<jyfl987> imtxc 阿蛋帮我买的东西  我都不上门取 让他发同城顺丰的  你问问他
<imtxc> jiero: 平信呢
<jiero> imtxc: 平信不能发纸张之外的吧
<imtxc> jiero: 发票不是纸张么
 * jyfl987 要追求inner peace
<jiero> imtxc: 发票不是全ems么！
<jiero> jyfl987: 。inner peace。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 还要签收的ems
<jiero> imtxc: 保价且加护
<imtxc> jiero: 至于么
<jiero> imtxc: 反正不过15元
<imtxc> jyfl987: 听这说法，你现在在帝都？
<onlylove> 不是…… 我有点晕乎了
<onlylove> imtxc: 他在帝都
<imtxc> onlylove:  听这说法，你现和在帝都的 jyfl987 在一起？
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后你俩说法我有点晕
<onlylove> imtxc: 住的比较近
<imtxc> onlylove: 很清晰明了啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我不清晰
<onlylove> imtxc: 给我顺下
<imtxc> onlylove: 就是他把发票放你这里，等你回家之后，你邮寄给他，然后他邮寄给他们公司， 嗯，是这样的
<imtxc> onlylove: 他觉得带发票上飞机没有效率
<jiero>  发票本身就没有效率了。。。现在。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是的……我中秋不回家的
<onlylove> imtxc: 他说的是节后上班
<onlylove> imtxc: 你别闹
<imtxc> onlylove: 节后上班他会亲自邮寄给他们财务的
<jiero> imtxc: 我中秋不回家
<imtxc> jyfl987:  我中秋不回家
<onlylove> imtxc: 节后上班他邮寄的话，为何不自觉带回去邮寄
<onlylove> imtxc: 我很混乱
<onlylove> imtxc: 求时间顺序图
<imtxc> onlylove: 这样显得节奏紧张
<jyfl987> imtxc 你离我太远
<imtxc> onlylove: 适合在地铁上拿出 gtd app 查看一下
<imtxc> jiero: 你离我太远
<jyfl987> onlylove 帮我节后发个快递吧  我给你出顺丰的钱
 * jyfl987 他妈的 该死的hr 
<onlylove> jyfl987: 不是，发快递没问题……不过我有点晕乎，
<jyfl987> onlylove 有什么可晕的
<onlylove> jyfl987: 是说，快递给北京还是哪里……
<imtxc> onlylove: 他就让你发给他们财务而已
<imtxc> jyfl987: 假期的话，为什么不交给门卫大爷？
<jiero> imtxc: 这种东西会空运的 ems 经济也是，只要有资源就空运
<imtxc> jyfl987: 或者保洁姐姐
<onlylove> imtxc: 自己发没啥区别吧……
<imtxc> jyfl987: 或者开电梯的妹妹
<jiero> jyfl987:  ems经济快递延迟投递？
<jiero> lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 你……真丧心病狂，连保洁和开电梯的都不放过
<jiero> jyfl987: 可以预约时间的吧
<jyfl987> imtxc 动动脑子  中秋前的周六 哪里来的看门和保洁 何况你没遇见过这些人 ？ 他们干嘛帮你办事
<jiero> onlylove: 电梯mm可以很年轻的
<imtxc> jyfl987: 你跟她们办完事，他们就可以帮你办事了
<onlylove> jiero: 我没别的意思
<jyfl987> imtxc 或许你们西北的民风不错  大家都乐于帮陌生人
<imtxc> jyfl987: 或者交给你同事多好
<onlylove> jiero: 我的意思是，保洁和开电梯的也要放假
<jyfl987> imtxc 中秋节前的周六 哪里来的同事！！？？
<jiero> onlylove:  是吗？酒店是不放假的啊
<onlylove> jiero: 你让酒店的帮你发快递？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 其实吧，我觉得吧，你不用担心
<imtxc> jyfl987: 因为
<jyfl987> 老子要是定周五走就好了  诶
<imtxc> jyfl987: 中秋节的假期，酒店也给你开不出发票来
<jyfl987> imtxc 那不可能  因为假期正是酒店的旺季
<imtxc> jyfl987: 他们也会等上班了给你邮寄。。。 你直接留单位地址就好
<onlylove> imtxc: 增值税不至于开不出
<jyfl987> imtxc 你缺少很多社会阅历啊  年轻人
<imtxc> jyfl987: 反正酒店本来有邮寄发票的业务的啊，大叔
<jyfl987> imtxc 那个酒店不提供 我都住了三趟了
<imtxc> 或者让携程提供
<jiero> jyfl987: 选错了酒店你自己吞
<onlylove> jiero: 不是他选的估计
<jiero> onlylove: 他公司指定一个不能开发票的说你住那里，不报销
<jyfl987> onlylove 你说对了
<jyfl987> onlylove anyway 周六上午你有空 ？
<onlylove> jiero: 没有不能开票的吧？除非私人小旅馆
<jyfl987> 我来把发票和地址给你
<onlylove> jyfl987: 周六我全天有空，不过上午能不能起来是个问题……
<jyfl987> imtxc 最关键还有一点  onlylove 住得离我特别近
<jyfl987> onlylove 那下午也行
<onlylove> jyfl987: 我周末一般就是睡觉游戏
<jusss> onlylove: elan这个触摸板的官网找半天没找到驱动下载
<imtxc> onlylove, jyfl987 你俩现在住在什么地方
<jyfl987> onlylove 下午起不来那我也无话了
<jusss> onlylove: jyfl987 , http://www.emc.com.tw/eng/index.asp    帮忙找下最新驱动
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ ELAN Microelectronics Corp.
<jusss> win7的
<jyfl987> imtxc 我在赵家楼饭店
<jusss> 找半天找不到下载驱动的网站，
<jiero> jusss: 台湾网站不提供的，都让你去找购买电脑的地方要
<jusss> jiero: 为啥会这样？台湾
<jyfl987> jusss 以后别买  就这样
<jusss> 官网竟然不提供官驱
<jiero> jusss: 定制啊
<jiero> jusss: 各种定制要求
<jyfl987> tilapia 是没有刺的  这个不错
<jyfl987> imtxc onlylove 你们住帝都的人 可以趁冬天有暖气的时候养养
<onlylove> jyfl987: 干燥
<onlylove> jyfl987: 静电
<jyfl987> onlylove 养鱼怕什么干燥  你又不是在空气李养
<onlylove> jyfl987: 电的你外焦里嫩，爽的不能再爽
<onlylove> jyfl987: 哦你说鱼啊
<onlylove> jusss: 什么东西？笔记本驱动？官网去下载
<jusss> onlylove: 官网没有驱动，奇葩吧
<onlylove> jusss: 怎么会
<jyfl987> onlylove 恩 那鱼没刺 食性也不错  唯一的问题就是对水温有要求
<onlylove> jusss: 啥型号的
<jusss> onlylove: http://www.emc.com.tw/eng/index.asp
<jusss> onlylove: 就没有download选项
<onlylove> jusss: 滚，什么型号的芯片
<onlylove> jusss: 没有你让我怎么下
<onlylove> jusss: 你找不到我就得找到？
<onlylove> jusss: 你好歹知道下什么，我连要下什么都不知道
<pity> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6646495/how-do-you-make-ipv6-default-in-chrome-for-mac 看到这个真失望
<^k^> pity: ⇪ How do you make IPV6 default in Chrome for MAC? - Stack Overflow
<onlylove> jusss: 你就告诉我，你有个啥东西，那个东西的型号是啥
<onlylove> jusss: 笔记本就告诉我笔记本的型号
<onlylove> jusss: 这么大人了，连个驱动都不会找
<jyfl987> onlylove 周六下午 一定要记得起床
<onlylove> jusss: 还有，linux驱动的话基本你就洗洗睡吧
<jusss> onlylove: 这个没法查型号
<onlylove> jusss: 什么东西
<onlylove> jusss: 笔记本还是啥
<jusss> onlylove: 触摸板型号没法查
<onlylove> jyfl987: 我不至于睡过去，至少午饭还是要吃的
<jyfl987> onlylove 好  你有我号码吧
<onlylove> jusss: 我问你笔记本型号
<onlylove> jyfl987: 帝都那个？
<onlylove> jyfl987: 186的？
<onlylove> jusss: 你TM老是和我扯触摸板
<jusss> onlylove: 笔记本自带的那个触摸板驱动我有
<jyfl987> onlylove 发个短信给我  我用我杭州号给你回复下  186这个我准备周六上午去注销
<onlylove> jusss: 那你要啥
<jusss> onlylove: 我想要个可以支持三指同按功能的驱动，自带的那个不提供
 * imtxc 求赠送手机
<onlylove> jusss: 如果人就不提供呢？
<imtxc> cc all
<onlylove> jusss: 和你说，linux下面lsusb或者windows下面查看设备id
<jusss> onlylove: 它有的版本提供，有的不提供
<jusss> onlylove: 因为是定制的貌似
<onlylove> jusss: 定制的你就别想了
<onlylove> jusss: 专有驱动什么的没法弄
<onlylove> jusss: 我原来弄个一个税务的扫描仪
<onlylove> jusss: 靠，那个东西除了自带光盘，其他的驱动都不能用
<jusss> onlylove: 设备管理器里根本就是你装啥驱动就显示啥，没有设备芯片型号之类的，触摸板，我现在装了synaptics,显示我是synaptics设备
<jusss> onlylove: 我要是装了elan ,就显示是elan
<jusss> onlylove: http://benyouhui.it168.com/thread-2474972-1-1.html
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 修改G55触摸板(增双指三指功能)_华硕玩家国度G系列
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 吃醋 : 老公:嘿！老婆！我觉得隔壁的王太太实在很讨厌勒,每次都来借醋,ㄚ每次的藉口都是吃螃蟹。老婆:就素咩！我们一定要想个办法啦！不要让她太嚣张。老公:对！！想办法……老婆:啊我想到了啦！我们就跟王太太说我们今天起要多吃醋,叫她借我们几只螃蟹。 
<onlylove> jusss: 设备管理器，你的硬件，属性，详细信息，硬件id
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是这都不会，我没时间，我还得赶工写case
<jusss> onlylove: 我错了。。。硬件id etd0108
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 蛋蛋，我忘记irc密码咋整
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 我授予你op就好
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 你的qemu速度怎么样
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 还行
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 我这感觉有点慢，你有kvm支持吗
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 有, 但是一般不用
<onlylove> freeflying: 忘了好像可以重置的，只要你有注册的email
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 除了nfs，有无其他办法启动时将host上的某个dir置为/
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: nfsroot挺好使的啊
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 我尝试在两边同时挂上一个img……结果不太好
<imtxc> freeflying: lol
<imtxc> freeflying: 原来没有密码了啊，怪不得好几天没见了
 * jusss 有人从事第三方支付软件的吗？有个同学拖我问下，他们公司需要合作
<jusss> 类似于支付宝 财付通这种
<onlylove> jusss: 这边有企鹅的，让他们问下财付通
 * onlylove 想不明白，为啥有人能做我现在的工作，还让我做这个……
<onlylove> 深深的危机感
<jyfl987> onlylove 因为世界不是理想主义者在运行和管理
<jyfl987> onlylove 还有  有了危机感你也不愿意学开发 这就是你的局限性了
 * jiero 深深的不明白为什么存在空调被。我都是穿睡衣开空调到29度
<jiero> onlylove: 爱你
<tryit> onlylove, 现在做啥呢
<jiero> imtxc: 求赠送手机
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我在"Ubuntu软件中心"里购买了一个游戏，但是现在无法安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463720 我在 Ubuntu 软件中心 里购买了一款名为 MyCraft 的游戏（花了我 2.63欧元），可是现在只看到滚动条在滚动。 20140904093504.jpg 这个软件能不能安装已经无所谓了，能把钱退给
<^k^>  ─> 我吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2014-09-04 14:37
<wiiw> jiero: 29度不热？
<onlylove> jyfl987: 我对c#和测试一点兴趣也没啊，你让我养鱼我倒是可以考虑
<onlylove> tryit: 自动化测试
<jyfl987> onlylove 养鱼这个我要测试下  开发这个倒是不用我测试就能知道可以来cash的
<tryit> onlylove, 听起来好高大上
<jyfl987> onlylove 而且养鱼要维持我现在的收入 得至少200个水缸
<jyfl987> 不过只需要半年时间  这个倒是不错
<onlylove> jyfl987: 我不用200缸，100缸应该够我用
<jyfl987> onlylove 养虫更好
<onlylove> jyfl987: 电视里面到处是养虫的
<wiiw> 养牛，有草就行
<onlylove> wiiw: 你想的太简单了
<wiiw> 嗯 没地皮
<jyfl987> 100缸 一个缸出100公斤 那你毛收入才 100k onlylove  抛掉成本和人工  还不如你上班呢
<jyfl987> wiiw 养牛不是草
<adam_magic_pack> jyfl987: 你要养啥
<wiiw> 现在的牛进化了？
<onlylove> jyfl987: 我上班才6K还是睡前的
<jusss> cherrot: maplebeats_  ，在吗？
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 被睡之后加上这外快呢?
<tryit> onlylove, 少了个1W吧？呵呵
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 目前只有罗非鱼可选 不过罗非鱼对水温有要求 我得买点太阳能用的即热箱和水塔用来升温
<tryit> onlylove, 或者是刀？
<jyfl987> 希望可以有别的更好的鱼种 要是就三个月就好了  那我就夏天养
<onlylove> tryit: 软妹币，不信可以给你工资条或者银行流水
<jyfl987> onlylove 抛掉成本  平均下来  你一个月可能还没有6k呢
<jusss> " 某公司有自己收费系统，现在呢就想找个支付平台跟公司的收费系统挂钩！然后学生们可以在网上直接支付网费！就跟在网上交电话费一样！不用去营业厅交电话费！ "
<jyfl987> onlylove 一立方米的水缸可不便宜啊  要 6－700
<tryit> onlylove, 这是外块吧？
<adam_magic_pack> jyfl987: 挖坑养
<tryit> onlylove, 外快
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 开玩笑 挖坑更贵呢
<jusss> 每月交易额度10w
<onlylove> jyfl987: 毛，我在家生活成本低，不用6K
<wiiw> 上班也要成本的
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 要买地  我那里一亩地40k 挖坑估计还要加个10－20k
<wiiw> 在家养鱼没啥成本
<onlylove> tryit: 毛外快，我要有这个外快还好了，我不至于苦逼的没妹子
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 而且你变更土地用途还需要到有官部门走一趟 露天的也不好升温
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 所以模块化的室内养殖才是未来啊
<adam_magic_pack> jyfl987: 地主你好
<jyfl987> 至少有灾害时候不会把整个篮子里的鸡蛋给全砸了
<tryit> onlylove, 三四线城市消费也低
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 买个地 搭个活动厂房 拉个电线 接上自来水就可以养了  比鱼塘方便
<jyfl987> 实在不行  家里都可以
<jyfl987> 尤其是帝都这样有暖气的地方
<wiiw> 养殖 种植 都不错
<wiiw> 卖水果更好，美女天天买水果
<jusss> onlylove: 我刚才说的靠谱麻雀
<wzssyqa> wiiw: 那玩意技术含量相当相当高
<jusss> onlylove: 你感觉人家财付通看的上吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 那不是我需要考虑的
<jyfl987> wiiw 水果不是那么好养的
<jyfl987> wiiw 凡是露天的风险都很大
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 终于折腾好kgdb了
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 没用我那个?
<jyfl987> 凡是周期长的 最好不要碰
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 参考你的
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 我装的gentoo在qemu里
<jyfl987> 凡是在食物链上层的 小心成本超高  比如养肉食性的鱼
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: .......
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 哈哈
<eexp> 网易很不纯洁。
<eexp> 拍AV世界杯5男女野战
 * adam_magic_pack 今天编译了16个内核
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: http://imagebin.org/318735
<wiiw> eexp: 求url
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 你结婚，我也送对联
<eexp> wiiw: 网易上搜索，容易
 * adam_magic_pack 第17个
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack  你要失业了 ？
<adam_magic_pack> jyfl987: 哪有这好事儿
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 东京还是大阪？
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 哪热去哪
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: 东京啊
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: hot!
<hamo> ...
<ZedFire> ……
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: 你开公司吧, tokyocool
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 大便？
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: tokyocold
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 森特？
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: 森特
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 还是无本土
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: 无本土不好用啊
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 只有漏点莫
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 行不？
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: 中!
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 没有气点零
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack  那你怎么关心我的养殖了
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: 中! 自己编译kernel大不了
 * iMadper|GFW 求 N+100 的裁员!
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 大便可以直接升太死听或者恩死得拨
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: 熊!
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: カード番号
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 猜这是什么？
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: 机器名?
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 番号啊
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 番号啊
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 番号啊
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: ... idpt-097
<freeflying> iMadper|GFW: 有啥耳麦推荐啊，上次那个不灵
<freeflying> iMadper|GFW: 最好有降噪的
<iMadper|GFW> freeflying: 耳麦真不懂啊
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: お名前
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: 老司机不在啊
<freeflying> iMadper|GFW: 你是我得偶像啊，不能
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 小泽玛利亚？
<iMadper|GFW> freeflying: 听歌我就有推荐... 麦克风...
<iMadper|GFW> freeflying: 要不直接ue9000得了
<iMadper|GFW> freeflying: 无线/有线两用, 带mic
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: 口以
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 关键是他平假名片假名都要
<huntxu> eexp: 渣神
<huntxu> hamo: 渣黑毛
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 小泽是姓是吧？
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: 我知道啊. 所以找你啊
<hamo> huntxu: 呼呼
<huntxu> iMadper|GFW: 渣无土纯豪
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: 应该是, 小泽征尔 什么的
<eexp> huntxu: 你家伙，居然敢污蔑。
<iMadper|GFW> huntxu: ... 糊涂许叔
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 渣淡淡没帽子
<eexp> 我不会修，还谁会修。
<huntxu> eexp: 你还有这项技能？
<iMadper|GFW> freeflying: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.1O1tiB&id=16037258872&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 没有电话啊
<eexp> 中文没睡觉，等下去打球。没精神啊。
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 用中国驻日本大使馆吧
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: 好!
<huntxu> eexp: 你还是打乒乓球合适
<huntxu> 羽毛球真不适合
<wiiw> eexp: 中午不睡，下午崩溃
<eexp> huntxu: 你的乒乓球，有内涵？
<freeflying> iMadper|GFW: 壕，推荐个靠谱得啊
<jyfl987> wiiw 你还在广东？
<huntxu> eexp: 不是，槽点是羽毛球体力消耗大
<eexp> huntxu: 这倒是。
<huntxu> (老骨头容易散
<eexp> 但只要这，才能体现我的灵活。lol
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 赶紧给找个地址啊
<iMadper|GFW> freeflying: ue9000啊! 你要的全都支持啊
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: 大使馆阿
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: 我给你找fujitsu办事处的电话和地址哈
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 找到了
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: ..
<wiiw> jyfl987: 我没去过广东东莞
<eexp> fujitsu的，头几天还在这里。
<freeflying> hamo: 你要去日本了啊
<eexp> wiiw: 你可惜了
<freeflying> hamo: 壕
<jyfl987> wiiw 我只是想说你那里气温很适合养殖而已
 * adam_magic_pack ThinkPad X1 Carbon 3rd真不错... 手感赞
<hamo> freeflying: 哪有
<eexp> jyfl987: 繁殖？
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 又入了这么高端的啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 测试机
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 来填支付方式
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: 卧槽, 这么快!
<jyfl987> eexp 跟你认真说东西又要被你打击 我还是少跟你认真说话为妙
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 你就不怕他不让用其他国家的信用卡？
<mugebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 你竟然还在玩笔记本
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 牛逼啊
<adam_magic_pack> mugebjgd: 就是这么low
<mugebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 该玩台式机了
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 不如arm64好玩啊
<kingbo> hi
<^k^> kingbo:点点点.  15:19
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 工作好清闲～～
<kingbo> 这两天ntp校时不能用，请问是ntp-server ipv6升级的问题还是联通封123端口了？
<tenzu> 我终于知道戴不了帽子的原因了,谢特
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/AV%E5%A5%B3%E5%84%AA%E5%88%97%E8%A1%A8
<^k^> ⇪ ti: AV女優列表 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: 随便挑!
<eexp> iMadper|GFW: 又没有番号反查名字的。
<tenzu> iMadper|GFW: 我一个都不认识
<iMadper|GFW> eexp: 没...
<eexp> tenzu: 你不在乎名字吧。
<tenzu> 神的问题太有技术含量了
<iMadper|GFW> tenzu: 你认识 hamo 嘛?
<tenzu> iMadper|GFW: 我只认识黑毛
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 卡
<iMadper|GFW> tenzu: 黑毛是外号, 可能因为确实是黑毛吧
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  15:29
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 有新本了啊
<tenzu> iMadper|GFW: 他/她/它自己介绍说是黑毛啊,不信你问,而且我有很多个目击证人的
<eexp> iMadper|GFW: 有哦。
<eexp> 7月5日 	Soft On Demand 	STAR-364 		155分钟
<tenzu> hamo: 来,你自己澄清一下
<imtxc> 有啥好事
<imtxc> 围观一下
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问下安装pyopenssl出现这个错误怎么解决呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463722 Installed /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/pyOpenSSL-0.14-py2.7.egg Processing dependencies for pyOpenSSL==0.14 Searching for cryptography>=0.2.1 Reading https://pypi.python.org/simple/cryptography/ Best match: cryptography 0.5.4 Downl
<^k^>  ─> oading https://pypi.python.org/packages/source ... abe7980aec Processing cryptography-0.5.4.tar.gz Writing /tmp/easy_install-LcanND/cryptogra …
<tenzu> 这基客上上下下的
<eexp> hamo: iMadper|GFW 认为你可能是白毛。
<huntxu> tenzu: 恭喜大王找回帽子了
<tenzu> huntxu: chrome那个circ竟然不支持自动登录
<huntxu> tenzu: 额，你一直以来没找nickserv认证？
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: msg发来
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: 有panel嘛?
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 日本这IP真NB27.120.84.6
<tenzu> huntxu: 自从在windows里用circ就没认证了
<huntxu> tenzu: ...
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: 要的是速度!
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: 来看看速度
<tenzu> huntxu: 以前不能给自己戴帽子还以为是权限被拿掉了
<huntxu> tenzu: 前几天才知道原来team里有个孩子是贵校毕业生
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 邮箱地址给我
<huntxu> hamo: 这IP的NB点在哪
<tenzu> huntxu: 哪一界的?
<hamo> huntxu: 好吧
<eexp> 魔界的
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: 还没安装完吧?
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 说是10分钟
<huntxu> tenzu: 才毕业
<eexp> tenzu: 你的学校，都分界。lol
<huntxu> tenzu: 信管，不是你任教的吧
<iMadper|GFW> hamo: 没有tcp的快速转发, 影响大吗?
<tenzu> huntxu: 肯定不是,我是建工的
<tenzu> eexp: 你是妖界的
<hamo> iMadper|GFW: 没事吧
<eexp> 疼界的
<geek> ignore
<tenzu> 擦, 一不小心把虚拟机给关了
<onlylove> nyfair: 好像hamo有事找你？
<ahalabview> ？
<ahalabview> \topic
<jusss-> onlylove: elan触摸板没找到linux的驱动包
<jusss-> onlylove: 在debian的源里没找到
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 测试机来的
<happyaron> imtxc: 妹子壕你怎么短路了
<onlylove> jusss-: 你事情真多，这东西是acpi设备
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • Ubuntu配置WebDav服务器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463723 WebDav，最近用omnifocus，国外服务器太慢，干脆自己配置一个服务器吧。 STEP１:安装apache2服务: sudo apt-get install apache2 STEP２:启用关联到的模块: sudo a2enmod dav_fs sudo a2enmod dav sudo a2enmod dav_lock STEP３:关联ＳＯ文件
<^k^>  ─> : sudo ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/dav.load /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/dav.load sudo ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/dav_fs.load /etc/ …
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 回来了?
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 嗯，回来两天了。
<onlylove> happyaron: 妹子太多了，然后短路了
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 壕
<happyaron> onlylove: 赞
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 啥。。。
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 各大洲都去过的壕
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 公司出钱，我土鳖。
<mugebjgd> happyaron, 人生赢家  温拿啊
<Router2> happyaron 什么公司这么好，我也想当这样的土鳖
<iMadper|GFW> adam_magic_pack: 南极洲都去过了???
<happyaron> mugebjgd: 我怎么了。。。
<happyaron> Router2: ...
<jiero> happyaron:  南极洲 HOME
<happyaron> Router2: 你知道真相么就起哄啊。。。
<adam_magic_pack> mugebjgd: 你15号在dus?
<happyaron> jiero: 拜见罗姐
<jiero> HOME of Tux
<mugebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 等消息呢
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 对了你不是马上去壕了么
<hamo_> iMadper|GFW: 我又遇到 too many open file
<Router2> happyaron 我就是不明真相的群众...
<happyaron> Router2: ...
<iMadper|GFW> hamo_: client端?
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 终于不是白本了........ 泪牛满面
<hamo_> iMadper|GFW: 对
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 你已经出去了？
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 没
<iMadper|GFW> adam_magic_pack: 羡慕嫉妒恨
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 早着呢
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 拿到签证了？
<hamo_> iMadper|GFW: 问题就是accept了的没有close
<iMadper|GFW> hamo_: 恩.
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 这不在问 mugebjgd 面基么
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 嗯
<happyaron> en
<jusss-> onlylove: acpi设备怎么了？
<hamo_> iMadper|GFW: 那个地方要赶紧重构
<hamo_> iMadper|GFW: 然后把配置文件搞定
<mugebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 你25日到？
<adam_magic_pack> mugebjgd: pm
<iMadper|GFW> hamo_: 有啥网站能轻松reproduce那个issue嘛?
<mugebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 怕毛 你又不是被通缉的
<hamo_> iMadper|GFW: 不用，就直接不停的看就行
<hamo_> iMadper|GFW: 大流量
<hamo_> iMadper|GFW: 高并发，很容易复现
<iMadper|GFW> hamo_: 恩.
<adam_magic_pack> mugebjgd: 25号会都完了十天了
<happyaron> iMadper|GFW: 拜壕
<jiero> mugebjgd: 见了你就被通缉了？
<iMadper|GFW> happyaron: 拜七大洲人生赢家
<happyaron> iMadper|GFW: 扯什么。。。
<adam_magic_pack> mugebjgd: 就问问, 其实窝很害羞面基 =,=
<jiero> happyaron:  拜七大洲飞行家
<iMadper|GFW> happyaron: <adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 各大洲都去过的壕
<iMadper|GFW> happyaron: 李老板说你的话, 不会有错
<mugebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 我有家庭和正常的性取向
 * adam_magic_pack 我去过亚洲
<happyaron> jiero iMadper|GFW 没有去过啊
<mugebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 已经不搞基了
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<iMadper|GFW> happyaron: 拜七大洲人生赢家
<happyaron> iMadper|GFW: 没有。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 容易获取
<iMadper|GFW> happyaron: 李老板说你的话, 不会有错
<happyaron> 艾玛，上来就被黑成这样了。
<iMadper|GFW> happyaron: 拜七大洲人生赢家
<happyaron> jiero: 获取神马？
<happyaron> iMadper|GFW: 拜妹子壕温拿
<jiero> happyaron: 因为你是人生赢家啊
<iMadper|GFW> happyaron: 拜七大洲人生赢家
<happyaron> jiero: 赢啥了？
<happyaron> iMadper|GFW: 拜妹子壕温拿
<iMadper|GFW> <adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 各大洲都去过的壕
<jiero>  happyaron 羡慕嫉妒恨
 * adam_magic_pack 洗葡萄吃
<happyaron> iMadper|GFW: 拜妹子壕温拿
<iMadper|GFW> happyaron: 拜妹子
<happyaron> iMadper|GFW: 您眼睛瞎么。。。
<happyaron> imtxc: 给你介绍个瞎的 iMadper|GFW
<happyaron> jiero: 高富帅不要这样
<jiero> happyaron: 我不高不富不帅
<happyaron> jiero: 哪点都比我强
<jiero> 。。。
<onlylove> jusss-: http://bbs.pcbeta.com/viewthread-1154501-1-1.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linux移植的ELAN驱动（第三版ELAN触摸板），支持3指-远景-Windows 8.1,update1,专业版,系统下载,Windows Phone
<iMadper|GFW> eexp: 你喜欢这个?  http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/301411
<^k^> iMadper|GFW: ⇪ SENNHEISER 森海塞尔 RS180 无线耳机 $221.49（约￥1460）_美国亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<happyaron> jiero: 不是么
<jiero> happyaron: 不是
<happyaron> jiero: 哪点都比我强
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。怎么可能
<happyaron> jiero: 你比我高吧，富二代vs穷二代吧，万人斩的脸vs注孤生的脸
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 注定孤生
 * jiero 成了富二代么。。。标准不对吧。。。
 * jiero 连飞机都坐不起
<onlylove> jusss-: 别人都从linux移植，你觉得这东西Linux没驱动？这东西在kernel里面
<jiero> happyaron: 不过你孤生绝对不是笑得猥琐缘故啊
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 但是你有钱可以不工作到处玩
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: ^^ 这一条就人生淫家了
<iMadper|GFW> happyaron: 虽然我很想黑你, 不过不得不承认, jiero 确实是高富帅!
 * adam_magic_pack 一天都不敢脱产
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  不是因为我有钱，而是因为我暂时不需要替人分担
<jusss-> onlylove: 那设置怎么设？
 * iMadper|GFW 从没脱产过
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 我一个月消耗继续的1/5，下个月就是1
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 是因为你没有短期和长期的压力
<jusss-> onlylove: 那又装的synaptics不是白装了
<onlylove> jusss-: 我得回家去找去
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 我需要每个月进账, 你不需要
<onlylove> jusss-: 忘了配置文件在哪了
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 1/4，再过一个月就1/3 ，然后。。。
<adam_magic_pack> sonybigmanagood: 索尼大法好
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 再一个月就没了
<onlylove> jusss-: 一般的/usr/share/下面那里的
<jusss-> onlylove: 我找找
<wiiw> jiero: 你真有钱，羡慕啊
<jiero> wiiw: 啥？
<onlylove> jusss-: 你看下kernel里面的config
<wiiw> jiero: 不用工作啊
<jiero> wiiw: 和有钱没关系。
<wiiw> jiero: 哦，感觉不用工作，厉害的
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: +10086
<happyaron> iMadper|GFW: +10086
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 你们又不是不知道我啥情况。。。
<jiero> 好吧
 * hamo 拜土豪
<jiero> hamo: 你才是土豪，一个月就赚到我全部资产
<iMadper|GFW> jiero: 额. 帮不了你了... 就是因为知道你什么情况... 也知道 aron 什么情况, 所以才得出你比 aron土豪这一结论...
<iMadper|GFW> happyaron: ^^
<jiero> iMadper|GFW: 。。。
<iMadper|GFW> happyaron: 你承认否?
<jiero> iMadper|GFW: 。怎么会，他一个相机就比我全部资产价值都高。。。
<happyaron> iMadper|GFW: 我土鳖，他土豪
<happyaron> 走了
<jiero> 。。。。。。。。
<iMadper|GFW> happyaron: 不行!
<iMadper|GFW> happyaron: 我得给你想一个角色
<iMadper|GFW> happyaron: 恩, 你是 土豪新贵. jiero 是土豪世家.
<jiero> iMadper|GFW: 。。。世家毛。。。
<iMadper|GFW> adam_magic_pack: ^^ 没说错吧?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|GFW: 没错
 * iMadper|GFW 是土匪
<jiero> 。。。
<jusss-> onlylove: 没找到config...
<sonybigmanagood> jiero: 尼玛，难怪是个浓眉大眼的混蛋，原来也是土豪世家
<onlylove> jusss-: 管不了你，你找下synapics的吧，应该差不多位置
<jiero> sonybigmanagood: 滚蛋。
<jiero> 。。。虽然有一定血脉是不能否认的。。。
<sonybigmanagood> 打土豪，分手办
<jiero> sonybigmanagood: 。。。去死
<adam_magic_pack> 遇见罗姐之前我以为我够得上浓眉大眼
<sonybigmanagood> SAAAAAAAAAAAGE!!!!!!!!
<jiero> sonybigmanagood: 。。。你。。。
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: ...
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 找浓眉找 happyaron 啊
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 他的体毛各种浓, 虽然我没看全
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 你看到了哪里的体毛?
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 下一次约他洗澡啊
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 脸 胳膊 腿
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 看来是我想多了
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 就去游泳池光明正大的审视他的毛
<iMadper|GFW> <jiero> adam_magic_pack: 找浓眉找 happyaron 啊
<iMadper|GFW> adam_magic_pack: 我觉得， jiero 说的很对
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|GFW: 李菊福
<thanaotid> 问一个问题  我买了一个TP—LINK的无限路由器，在学校用学校给每个人分配了流量，现在应该如何设置使上无线的人每个都走自己的流量
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 教授 momo
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: pack君
<iMadper|GFW> adam_magic_package : 这个名字是在说你的工资很高？
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|GFW: 不是
<thanaotid> 现在是一个人登录网关 所有人都能使
<adam_magic_pack> http://www.yinwang.org/blog-cn/2014/09/04/female-fans/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 征集女性粉丝
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 你也征嘛
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 等你给我快递女学生呢
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 教育网你也敢下小电影
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 到付?
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 妥妥的
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 校内pt,我只是为了刷分享率...
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 手贱点了个218G的电视剧, 然后就没有然后了
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: *尽人亡
<adam_magic_pack> http://news.163.com/14/0904/09/A59O2Q5M00014JB6.html#163interesting
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 男子为求婚骑车环游 临近终点被流浪汉刺死(图)_网易新闻中心
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕，中秋哪去玩啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 没地儿去
<thanaotid> 问一个问题  我买了一个TP—LINK的无限路由器，在学校用学校给每个人分配了流量，现在应该如何设置使上无线的人每个都走自己的流量 ，问一个问题  我买了一个TP—LINK的无限路由器，在学校用学校给每个人分配了流量，现在应该如何设置使上无线的人每个都走自己的流量 有人懂么
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 土壕求解救
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 我也没地去啊
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: freeflying 要不你俩请我吃饭?
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 那你带上一打儿女学生
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 你当你是校长啊
<adam_magic_pack> http://jandan.net/2014/09/04/radioactive-boar-meat.html   "与此同时，德国人应该留意有没有出现超能力的野猪。"
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 德国野猪肉普遍放射性超标
<^k^> 新 云计算 • 在Ubuntu下搭建自己的云服务器！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463724 不太会上传图片，原文使用了好多图片 原文在这里 http://open.miniyun.cn/index.php?title=%E5%9B%BE%E8%A7%A3%E8%BF%B7%E4%BD%A0%E4%BA%91Linux%E4%B8%8B%E6%9C%8D%E5%8A%A1%E7%AB%AF%E6%9E%B6%E8%AE%BE pdf版见附件图解迷你云Linux下服务端架设.ta
<^k^>  ─> r.gz 统计信息: 发表于 由 wolfreka — 2014-09-04 17:08
 * adam_magic_pack brb
 * jyfl987 fua
<thanaotid> 有人能帮忙么
<tenzu> 翻翻路由设置手册吧
<tenzu> thanaotid: 我们办公室的策略是网口一个路由, 每人自己一个路由
<freeflying> tenzu: 叫兽你不带娃
<tenzu> freeflying: 5分钟以后走, 现在小学和幼儿园放学, 超堵
<freeflying> tenzu: 你娃上幼儿园了？
<tenzu> freeflying: 黄子的小表哥上幼儿园了
<thanaotid> 网口一个路由, 每人自己一个路由 是什么意思
<freeflying> tenzu: 黄子？
<tenzu> freeflying: 就是我家娃
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 他姓黄, so
<freeflying> lol
 * adam_magic_pack 下班
 * tenzu 肘了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • linux-tar分卷压缩与解压缩 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463725 举例说明： 要将目录logs打包压缩并分割成多个1M的文件，可以用下面的命令： Code: tar cjf - logs/ |split -b 1m - logs.tar.bz2. 完成后会产生下列文件： logs.tar.bz2.aa, logs.tar.bz2.ab, logs.tar.bz2.ac 要解压的时候只要执行下
<^k^>  ─> 面的命令就可以了： Code: cat logs.tar.bz2.a* | tar xj 再举例： 要将文件test.pdf分包压缩成500 bytes的文件： Code: t …
<jyfl987> onlylove 刚才我们公司数据库服务器直接连不上了 额
<jyfl987> onlylove 机房那边能做的太少了
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu花生壳配置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463726 新Linux花生壳（公网）版将大大简化大家的操作，直接选择系统合适的包即可马上使用。 下载列表： 1、RedHat / CentOS / Suse 等……使用RPM包：32位 64位 2、Debian / Ubuntu 等……使用DEB包：32位 64位 3、其他系统，二进
<perr> hongcha: 你好,ub-cn怎么申请op?
<sonybigmanagood> perr: 当管理员小蜜
<perr> sonybigmanagood: 偶是男的
<sonybigmanagood> freeflying: 有小明想当op，你收不收菊花
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 数据库server咋了……机房能做的不就是，重启么……
<jyfl987> onlylove_ 我其实希望他们可以带个3G morden 然后按照我们要求插上机器 给我们提供个登录跳板  并且给个摄像头
<jyfl987> onlylove_ 这样可以省好多事
 * pityonline 今天想去游泳又去不成了，失望……
<onlylove_> jyfl987: bmc啊……
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 哦，不对，机房网络不好就完了
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • Linux SSH远程文件/目录传输命令scp http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463727 相信各位VPSer在使用VPS时会经常在不同VPS间互相备份数据或者转移数据，大部分情况下VPS上都已经安装了Nginx或者类似的web server，直接将要传输的文件放到web server的目录，然后在目标机器上执行
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<perr> hongcha: 巴比图路也
<jyfl987> onlylove_ 哪个工具
<onlylove_> jyfl987: bmc就是ilo之类的
<jyfl987> onlylove_  ilo?
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 惠普的远程访问工具，
<jyfl987> onlylove_ 大概是这样 东西  总之重启机器和要人去一趟真是要命
<jyfl987> onlylove_ 我们公司两个人去了 还好没叫我 不然今天约的饭就不能吃了
<jyfl987> onlylove_ ilo我看了下介绍  要集成到服务器  这个局限性太大了额
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 是服务器是上面的可选部件
<jyfl987> onlylove_ 折腾啊
<jyfl987> 我要通用的  像个章鱼一样  你让机房的人帮你操作 想插哪个就插哪个
<jyfl987> 这样多好
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 实际上是焊在主板上的一个芯片
<jyfl987> onlylove_ 所以很折腾啊
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 你买服务器的时候不花钱，就不给你焊，那个位置是空的
<onlylove_> 下班
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 聪明丈夫 : 某夫妇当街而过,一只鸽子飞过天空,一泡鸽粪不偏不倚正巧落在太太肩上,太太急了,忙叫丈夫拿纸。丈夫抬头,见鸽子不讲卫生,到处拉屎,却不知妻子叫他拿纸干嘛,说:"叫我有啥办法,追上前去给它擦屁股呀！ "
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 关于内核中printk的打印问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463728 我的系统是ubuntu10.04 lts, 我在内核模块里即使是 用printk("<0> hello world\n"); 在终端也没有打印,必须用dmesg来查看, 太麻烦了,谁知道,怎么只用用printk打印吗? 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 wonrowl — 2014-09-04 1
<^k^>  ─> 9:33
<Freebuilder> 谁他娘的说 Debian 的 wiki 很好的？
<tanghao_> dagemen yourenma
<tanghao_> hi,anybody here?
<tanghao_>  i cannot installed sougoupinyin
<iMadper> tanghao_: many people failed to install sogou-pinyin.
<iMadper> tanghao_: for people who can't install it successfully please driectly ask happyaron. Which is the developer of sogou-pinyin.
<tanghao_> imadper:i had failed after i apt-get update,and returned it cannot finded the software
<happyaron> tanghao_: it's not apt-getable
<happyaron> tanghao_: go to http://pinyin.sogou.com/linux and download the .deb file
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 搜狗输入法 for linux
<iMadper> tanghao_: Lao SiJi well help you.
<iMadper> happyaron: Thumb up to Lao Siji
<tanghao_> we must download the deb?
<happyaron> iMadper: 有bug可以找孔叔叔
<happyaron> tanghao_: yes
<tanghao_> all of us cannot get it by apt-get?
<happyaron> tanghao_: Sogou is in the process of an agreement to include the software into Ubuntu's repository
<happyaron> tanghao_: nobody can before installing it.
<tanghao_> isee
<happyaron> after installation, it will set up update repository automatically
<tanghao_> thx
<happyaron> but not from Ubuntu archive
<happyaron> iMadper: FJKong_
<happyaron> iMadper: 这是我们绝对主力
<iMadper> Thumb up to happyaron, Lao Siji
<tanghao_> ting jun yi xi hua ,sheng guo wo kan san tian baidu
<alvin_rxg> tanghao_: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *ain8C9*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<happyaron> iMadper: 泥煤
<iMadper> happyaron: 老司机怎么了?
<happyaron> iMadper: 哈哈哈老司机
<happyaron> iMadper: 老司机是 FJKong_ 啊
<iMadper> happyaron: ... ... 哦...
<happyaron> iMadper: 我就是给他打杂的
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> tanghao_: 叫 happyaron 一声老司机, 能打通任督二脉
<iMadper> happyaron: 能把我上面那句话翻译成英文嘛?
<happyaron> tanghao_: 叫 iMadper 一声妹子壕，包你桃花不断事事顺心。
<happyaron> iMadper: 老司机先帮我翻译哈哈
<iMadper> happyaron: .. ... ....
<happyaron> 当当壕在朋友圈秀上护照了
<tanghao_> after i can spell chinese,i will call him old driver
<iMadper> tanghao_: older driver
<tanghao_> plz take me fly
<tanghao_> in the ubuntu sky
<happyaron> iMadper: 老司机，人 tanghao_ 跟你说话呢
<happyaron> iMadper: 不能爱理不理啊
<iMadper> tanghao_: 你觉得谁是老司机?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 能用新力得下载软件，就是浏览器上不了网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463729 networking service restart 试过了，还是不行，请问有什么办法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hilario — 2014-09-04 20:08
<tanghao_> all of you
<tanghao_> quit/zhuxiao
<tanghao> 大家好，我终于能打字了
<tanghao> 非常感谢你们
<iMadper> tanghao: 要点名感谢老司机: happyaron
<iMadper> tanghao: 你去google搜一下 happyaron 就发现自己果然遇到大神了.
<happyaron> tanghao: 你的系统能boot一定有imadper的功劳
<iMadper> happyaron: 不好意思, 一定没有.
<happyaron> tanghao: 这才是老司机、大神
<tanghao> 谢谢你，happyaron
<happyaron> iMadper: uefi
<tanghao> 同样谢谢你imadper
<happyaron> iMadper: 你敢说没你事？
<happyaron> lol
<iMadper> happyaron: 除非他用pstore. 不然没我事.
<tanghao> 两位司机同事开车带我飞
<happyaron> tanghao: 不会开车的路过
<iMadper> tanghao: 不好意思, 我不会开车.
<happyaron> tanghao: 只能找 iMadper 了
<iMadper> happyaron: 其实说真的, 每天跟你对黑, 挺有意思的
<iMadper> happyaron: 好了, 小dd, 以后每天日常就是黑一黑你~
<tanghao> 黑的漂亮
<happyaron> iMadper: 。。。
<happyaron> iMadper: 妹子壕，我可扛不住你黑
<tanghao> imadper是妹子吗
<tanghao> 腻害的妹子！
<iMadper> tanghao: ... 边儿呆着去, 你才是妹子
<happyaron> iMadper: 有人真相了
<iMadper> happyaron: 拜妹子
<happyaron> iMadper: 怪不得你每天都让我拜妹子
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见妹子
<tanghao> 。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 蓉蓉姐, 你不要傲娇啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 妹子壕妹子，你是真傲娇啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 恕我愚钝啊，天天跟我说拜妹子，原来是让我拜你
<happyaron> tanghao: 好样的，谢谢你！
<iMadper> happyaron: 我是每天在拜你这个妹子啊
<tanghao> 问个问题啊，哥哥们，我这个Xubuntu自带的abiword跟microsoft的word区别大不大啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 不要再狡辩了，拜见妹子壕妹子
<void1> 区别大不大自己用了就知道
<tanghao> 好主意啊
<iMadper> tanghao: 压根儿就不是同一种软件. ms的word是办公工具, abiword是游戏软件.
<iMadper> happyaron: 拜见妹子
<happyaron> iMadper: 是，我正拜着呢
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见妹子壕妹子
<happyaron> iMadper: 不用字正腔圆地不断强调
<iMadper> happyaron: 你拜你自己呢
<happyaron> iMadper: 哥能拜明白你
<iMadper> happyaron: 你终于认识到自己是妹子了
<tanghao> 我就怕急着用的时候还得下载WPS去。。。
<tanghao> abiword我打开看也是编辑文档的啊，哥哥
<happyaron> iMadper: 你这么瞎黑，你家汉子知道么？
<iMadper> happyaron: 你家汉子呢?
<happyaron> iMadper: 别跟我说你单身
<iMadper> happyaron: 我就是我家汉子
<iMadper> hap
<iMadper> happyaron: 小dd不要傲娇
<happyaron> iMadper: 我还木有家呢
<happyaron> iMadper: 你乱说你是汉子，你家汉子知道得咋想？
<iMadper> happyaron: 哦, 对, 改天帮你介绍男朋友
<happyaron> tanghao: 预备个wps吧
<happyaron> iMadper: 你想换汉子了？ 阿当壕或者黑猫啊
<tanghao> 好的
<happyaron> iMadper: 天天那么近
<iMadper> happyaron: lol, 我又不是你
<happyaron> iMadper: 这点火花都蹭不出来么妹子
<iMadper> happyaron: 我又不是你
<happyaron> iMadper: 哥是男的，你当然跟哥比不起
<iMadper> happyaron: 话说, 除了日本机房, 还有哪个机房快?
<happyaron> iMadper: 香港，新加坡，旧金山
<iMadper> happyaron: 哥是在叫我? 对啊, 我是男的, 你当然没法跟我比
<iMadper> happyaron: hk的贵啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 双薪妹子壕妹子，不要傲娇
<iMadper> happyaron: 七大洲土豪妹子, 你在傲娇
<happyaron> iMadper: 上面这句没一个事实 LOL
<iMadper> happyaron: 今天蛋总说的啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 说你全去过. 难道蛋总会说错?!
<happyaron> iMadper: 蛋总正在盆友圈晒护照呢，他是说他自己
<iMadper> happyaron: 蛋总最多一个戳
<iMadper> happyaron: 你的多少个?
<happyaron> iMadper: 至少4各
<tanghao> 两位大哥，再咨询个问题啊，你们是一个单位的吗
<happyaron> iMadper: 蛋总至少4个
<iMadper> happyaron: 哈哈哈哈
<iMadper> tanghao: 不是
<tanghao> 你们单位组织你们出国旅游呢？
<iMadper> tanghao: 我是redhat的
<happyaron> tanghao: iMadper 是双薪
<iMadper> tanghao: happyaron 是ubuntu 开发
<happyaron> tanghao: 我们比不了，除了蛋总和猴总
<iMadper> happyaron: 你忘了GUNdog了
<happyaron> 哦对了还有罗姐和gnudog
<tanghao> iMadper,redhats是不是被那个麒麟系统收购了？
<happyaron> iMadper: 听说你去麒麟系统了？
<iMadper> tanghao: 还没, 不过快被收购了
<tanghao> happyaron, ubuntu开发谁给发工资 啊
<iMadper> happyaron: lol~
<iMadper> tanghao: happyaron 腰缠万贯, 还需要工资???!!!
<iMadper> tanghao: 你这是看不起老司机!!!
<happyaron> tanghao: 都是频道的土豪们施舍的
<happyaron> 比如猴叔
<tanghao> 听君一席话，胜读好几天百度啊
<happyaron> tanghao: 搭上 iMadper 老司机的车吧
<iMadper> tanghao: redhat要被麒麟收购, 这么机密的事情, 你怎么知道的???!!
<tanghao> 看你们俩聊天，我感受到了曹操和刘备煮酒论英雄的场景
 * happyaron 好么他们俩原来是互黑去了。
<tanghao> iMadper, 机密吗？我好像是几个星期之前在哪个新闻上看到的
<iMadper> tanghao: 哦... ...
<iMadper> happyaron: 首席这回惨了
<happyaron> iMadper: 首席怎么了
<iMadper> happyaron: rh都没了, 首席还有啥用?
<happyaron> iMadper: 麒麟终极首席呗
<iMadper> 赞
<happyaron> iMadper: 首席到哪都首席啊
<tanghao> 估计做linux的大佬，怎么着也惨不了
<happyaron> 黑不动了，休息去
<tanghao> 两位大侠，让我加个好友吧，近距离感受一下linux的风采
<iMadper> 我是用win7的
<tanghao> iMadper, 反正你是红帽的
<iMadper> tanghao: 我是前台.
<douglas> 后台是谁？
<tanghao> iMadper, 你是负责接待的妹子？
<iMadper> tanghao: 不, 我是那个台子
<tanghao> iMadper, 真的是妹子？
<tanghao> lol
<iMadper> tanghao: 没见识! 前台是男的的公司多了去了.
<iMadper> tanghao: 比如: sap redhat
<tanghao> iMadper, 今后我要多跟你学学才能知道更多啊
<douglas> 深度，值得深入
<tanghao> douglas, 原来你是deepin的
<tanghao> 卧虎藏龙的频道，我果然来对地方了
<douglas> 其实我也就是个前台。。。
<iMadper> douglas: 同行啊
<douglas> iMadper 嘿嘿
<mk3548208> douglas, 没在deepin频道看到你的name
<tanghao> iMadper, 还同岗
<iMadper> douglas: 你是木头的还是什么的?
<iMadper> tanghao: 恩, 我俩都是那个台子
<tanghao> lol
<douglas> mk3548208 技术太差，不好意思碰到熟人，经常换ID
<douglas> iMadper 红木。。。
<tanghao> 你们都是怎么进入到这个行业的啊
<tanghao> 我看到你们这些做linux的人，敬仰知情油然而生
<iMadper> tanghao: 碰运气, 首先要现在家居市场蹲着.
<tanghao> iMadper, 过谦了啊兄台
<iMadper> tanghao: 如果来买的是做linux的公司 ... 说明你运气好
<tanghao> 想不到做开发的人都这么喜欢黑人
<tanghao> iMadper, 抑或是自黑
<tanghao> 有爱
<tanghao> 这个频道怎么没啥人来咨询技术问题啊
<tanghao> 我下午刚学会弄这个东西，进了人老外那个ubuntu频道
<tanghao> 一直在被新问题刷屏
<ZedFire> 因为刚刚接触这方面的电脑知识
<tanghao> ZedFire, 道友
<tanghao> ZedFire, 刚接linux触两天
<ZedFire> 我是刚开始学c编程，然后试图去了解这些方面的知识
<tanghao> ZedFire, 我毕业五年做了五年跟计算机没啥关系的工作，现在开始学这个，晕头转向
<ZedFire> 刚混完大一
<ZedFire> 不打算混大二了
<tanghao> 。。为什么
<ZedFire> 太浪费感情了
<ZedFire> 无聊到爆，闲下来就是打游戏，太蛋疼了
<iMadper> 人生中所有的经历, 最最值得怀念的就是大学.
<iMadper> 没人强迫你打游戏.
<ZedFire> 对啊，找不到自己想要的，浑浑噩噩的，用游戏消磨时间
<tanghao> 要满怀激情去打游戏才有意思啊
<ZedFire> 因为我发现我怎么玩都是菜鸟
<tanghao> 额～
<Freebuilder> 找个女朋友吧，少年
<tanghao> 你是学什么专业的啊
<ZedFire> 自动化（计算机测控）貌似跟计算机搭上边了
<ZedFire> 女朋友……说多了都是泪……
<iMadper> ZedFire: 找个男朋友吧少年
<ZedFire> 男男才是真爱
<freeflying> iMadper: 你们都要去欧洲耍了啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 我哪儿都不去.
<iMadper> freeflying: 我都没出过国
<iMadper> freeflying: 护照是空白的
<freeflying> iMadper: 壕蛋蛋给你一样吧
<maplebeats> 谁要找男朋友
<iMadper> freeflying: ... ...
<iMadper> maplebeats: ZedFire
<ZedFire> 你要搞基么
<iMadper> freeflying: 他马上去欧洲啊
<maplebeats> 不搞
<ZedFire> 我也不搞……
<freeflying> im
<freeflying> iMadper: 难道你不去？
<freeflying> iMadper: 你俩不是一个team吗
<iMadper> freeflying: 显然我不去啊. 显然不是啊
<douglas> ZedFire 书到用时方恨少
<douglas> ZedFire 我没上过大学，视为人生一大遗憾
<ZedFire> douglas: 我都不知道现在怎么系统的学习了
<douglas> 尝试学些你特别感兴趣的
<maplebeats> iMadper: 土豪
<maplebeats> iMadper: 欧洲
<maplebeats> iMadper: 老司机
<onlylove> 刚上来，发现错过了不得了的事情
 * iMadper 弄了个便宜的日本vps, 还挺快  cc cherrot 
<douglas> 是的，有人要给你介绍男朋友呢
<douglas> iMadper 求给个帐号翻墙
<maplebeats> iMadper:  我明天要去日本，要不要我去给 你偷一台
<iMadper> maplebeats: 土豪!
<iMadper> douglas: 管 maplebeats 要就是了
<douglas> iMadper 啊？
<douglas> maplebeats ......
<douglas> maplebeats 求一台装满日本爱情动作片的VPS
<iMadper> maplebeats: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctvkiOybxB8  现在哪儿能买到全套工具啊?
<ZedFire> ……
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Mul-T-Lock Interactive Super Spool Lock Picked and Gutted! - YouTube
<iMadper> maplebeats: 我高中那会儿从淘宝买过, 现在弄丢了
<iMadper> maplebeats: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fI7Lx-73lU0  这套
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ (185) Improve Your Lock Picking Skills (for Beginners) - YouTube
<maplebeats> iMadper: 你这是打处入室XX？
<iMadper> maplebeats: nod
<onlylove> 你们没事研究lock做啥
<onlylove> 九连环啥的不比那好玩？
<iMadper> onlylove: 因为想并行
<onlylove> iMadper: 自旋锁？
<iMadper> onlylove: 自旋锁只适用于不想放弃cpu的情况.
<iMadper> onlylove: 我要大内核锁
<jussss> .
<jussss> I'm jusing telnet now!
<jussss> im using telnet now!
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04安装中出现Kernel Panic http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463730 在Lenovo X201(3626RZ4)上安装14.04，安装过程中出现Kernel Panic： Code: kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! exitcode=0x00000007 CPU: 2 PID: 1 Comm: init Not tainted 3.13.0-24-generic #46-ubuntu ... Call Trace: ... drm_kms_helper: panic occ
<^k^>  ─> urred, switching back to text console 如图，详见附件。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tbam — 2014-09-04 21:36
<slucx> 我本子接了一个usbhub,然后上面插了键盘鼠标，鼠标总是休眠是因为USB供电不足吗？
<hamo> iMadper: .
<iMadper> hamo: 这么晚还来
<iMadper> hamo: 你回家这几天都不开发了吧?
<hoxily|> jusss: 用telnet的话，你手动回应PING消息？
<O0XX> iMadper: 看来还是偶尔会有  too many open file
<iMadper> hamo: 我这里没有啊...
<O0XX> iMadper: 那个flag看懂了么？
<iMadper> O0XX: 你不说我都没看到flag
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<O0XX> iMadper: 那个东西就是命令行参数
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦, 我看了一下, 猜到了
<O0XX> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> O0XX: 第二个是默认值
<O0XX> iMadper: 聪明
<iMadper> O0XX: flag.prase就是从args里面读取然后复制
<iMadper> 赋值
<O0XX> iMadper: 对..
<iMadper> O0XX: 摸摸大
<O0XX> iMadper: 我回去应该也会搞...把tunnel和加密的结构搞清楚
<iMadper> O0XX: 噗, 回去还不好好带妹子玩玩???
<O0XX> iMadper: 没啥玩的
<O0XX> iMadper: 不过主力靠你了
<iMadper> O0XX: 你丫都到了谈婚论嫁的年纪了, 不带妹子串亲戚?
<O0XX> iMadper: 争取把加密搞定
<iMadper> O0XX: 恩, 没问题. 我研究加密
<iMadper> O0XX: 恩.
<O0XX> iMadper: 我要上djy，你懂的
<iMadper> o0
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ... ... ..
<onlylove> djy是啥
<onlylove> 跑了……
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 思科和红帽拟正式推出Linux应用程序容器技术 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463733 来源：ZDNetserver 思科系统和红帽联手，拟在推出Docker的同时正式推出Linux应用程序容器（Container）。思科和红帽工程师在一篇甚为详细的联合博文中表示，思科和红帽两家正就红帽的一个
<slucx> zemacs谁用过？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Apache软件基金会接受比特币捐赠 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463737 来源：solidot Apache软件基金会成为最新一个接受比特币捐赠的非营利基金会。它在捐赠页面公布了比特币地址和一个条形码。Apache软件基金会支持的开源项目都遵循Apache许可证，其中包括 Apache web serve
<^k^>  ─> r、Hadoop、Tomcat、Cassandra，OpenOffice等约150个项目。 传送门：http://www.apache.org/foundation/contributing.html 统计信息 …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 烧钱不断的Ubuntu——一个理想主义者的故事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463738 来源：雷锋网 吴德新 当Mark Shuttleworth在04年成立Canonical——这家Ubuntu背后的公司时，他对所有员工的许诺是个人出资赞助公司两年的运营。但现在十年快过去了，Canonical依然没有盈利。 Shu
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • SAMBA服务器win8提示不安全 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463739 samba简单设置之后 win8能正常访问 但是弹出"这些文件可能对你的计算机有害"的警告 不晓得什么情况 统计信息: 发表于 由 x565178035 — 2014-09-04 22:50
<iMadper> onlylove: 丁家宜
<onlylove> iMadper: 那不是化妆品么
<onlylove> iMadper: 我以为是人呢
<iMadper> onlylove: 可能也有人叫这个呢
<onlylove> iMadper: 那hamo要上……嗯……不敢想
<jusss> cmd-dir
 * onlylove 今天把自己埋坑里了
<iMadper> onlylove: 勤浇水, 过些天就发芽然后长出来了
<onlylove> iMadper: c#啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，不对，c 艹艹
<iMadper> ...
 * iMadper 碎叫了
<jusss> cmd-dir
<bot9a> success!
<jusss> cmd-echo hi
<bot9a> success!
<jusss> cmd-ping 192.168.1.1
<bot9a> success!
<jusss> cmd-sqlcmd -W
<bot9a> fail!
<sennn_> what is that?
<jusss> cmd-shutdown /f /p
<bot9a> success!
<jusss> good
<jusss> 我写的一个irc控制shell的小东东
<sennn_> oh
<mugebjgd> jusss, 人才啊
<jusss> mugebjgd: 不是啥高级东西，很简单
<mugebjgd> jusss, 还是人才
<jusss> mugebjgd: 用irc来做个后门，还不用考虑地址问题
<jusss> 只要那个后门连接到irc，就可以在irc里发指令让它执行，不用考虑ip
<tanghao> 还有人在线没
<jusss> 有
<tanghao> 咨询一下
<jusss> hoxily|: 你还在吗？
<jusss> onlylove: ping
<onlylove> jusss: pong
<tanghao> jusss, txt文档中文怎么设置成用默认的格式打开啊
<jusss> onlylove: 我那个cmd-sqlcmd -W为啥会fail呀，其它指令全是执行成功呀
<^k^> sennn_: define:that? not defined.
<onlylove> jusss: 我不知道
<jusss> onlylove: 你感觉我写的这个小东西好玩不
<onlylove> jusss: 蛮好玩
<jusss> onlylove: 你装一个，我每天晚上帮你关机可好
<onlylove> jusss: 但是我这几天要和微软的C草草斗争
<onlylove> jusss: 不用你，我用3G流量的，每天先断网
<tanghao> 哥哥们，给我点支持啊，txt文档显示乱码，14.4的系统搜不到解决方案 啊
<CyrusYzGTt> enca -c txt
<jusss> onlylove: c语言的system函数没法返回输出信息这点不好，或许我该用上管道符号输出到文件然后返回文件
<CyrusYzGTt> 节省手机流量，我也下了
<tanghao> 哎呦
<tanghao> 下的那么快
<jusss> onlylove: 据说用友的软件就是用c草草和vb开发的
<jusss> 难用死的一软件，
<hoxily|> jusss: good eve
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-34-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 13 15:49:09 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<mugebjgd> jusss, 说你是天才 你就是天才
<mugebjgd> jusss, 赶快跳槽
<jusss> mugebjgd: 没人要呀
<mugebjgd> jusss, 找  投200份简历
<jusss> mugebjgd: 用手机上irc玩计算机上的bash，这个返回信息除了用管道符号，有什么函数可以返回执行结果的吗？
<hoxily> jusss: man popen pclose
<jusss> hoxily: windows
<hoxily> jusss: 擦。看见bash我推断出你用的Linux。。。
<hoxily> jusss: windows怎么用bash啊？
<jusss> hoxily: 其实改一下就能玩bash
<jusss> hoxily: msys呀
<jusss> hoxily: 现在在玩cmd
<hoxily> jusss: 既然是msys，那么应该支持popen pclose
<jusss> hoxily: 我想玩别人家的sql，所以写了个这么个东西
<jusss> hoxily: 用手机就能玩电脑上的shell，感觉很好玩
<hoxily> e
 * hoxily go bed
<jusss> 我也睡觉去了，bye
<FJKong_holiday> happyaron: 怎么个mean?
<knownbad> .
<hoxily> knownbad: morning
<knownbad> Moaning.
<knownbad> 把真名放上了？
#ubuntu-cn 2014-09-05
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 搜狗输入法安装用不了，fcitx安装後反而右上角输入栏不见 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463744 my ubuntu is English-version 搜狗输入法安装用不了，fcitx安装後反而右上角输入栏不见 怎麽办? Code: esolve@mypad:~$ pkill fcitx && fcitx -d ========================= FCITX 4.2.8.4 -- Get Sign
<^k^>  ─> al No.: 15 Date: try "date -d @1409873863" if you are using GNU date *** ProcessID: 5057 fcitx[0x401480] /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6(+0x3 …
<hoxily> 是呀
<jiero> hoxily: mao?
<knownbad> 够勇敢。
<jiero> knownbad:  勇敢者的游戏
<jiero> tenzu:  疼疼又来了？
<tenzu> jiero: 嗯嗯
<jiero> tenzu: 最近清闲回来刷屏？
<knownbad> 下班气。
<tenzu> jiero: 这两天有空闲
<jiero> tenzu:  好吧，来灌灌
<jiero> tenzu: 这两天随意参加活动，也到处蹭饭
<jiero> tenzu: 好无聊啊好无聊啊
<tenzu> jiero: 你应该出门去找妹子
<jiero> tenzu: 找妹子好麻烦。
<jiero> tenzu: 漫无目的啦
<tenzu> jiero: 那就去吃好吃的
<jiero> tenzu: 不想吃
<jiero> tenzu: 对享受的事情，好像没有啥追求
<jiero> tenzu: 只增加挫败感
<tenzu> jiero: 那你就买杯咖啡坐在星粑粑里看妹子
<jiero> tenzu: 不想要
<jiero> tenzu: 一般我不喜欢看妹子。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 我看人多数时候是看眼睛
<tenzu> jiero: 难道你都是看汉子的?
<jiero> tenzu: 看人。不管是妹子还是汉子。
<jiero> tenzu: 好无聊好无聊。深圳南山区的人还好，问路问妹子问汉子都可以。
<jiero> tenzu: 在华强北，福田区都不搭理我
<jiero> tenzu: 福田区中心也好
<tenzu> jiero: 手机上装个百度地图吧, 亲
<jiero> tenzu: 手机没电了。
<jiero> tenzu: 而且和妹子搭话也好玩
<jiero> 啦啦
<jiero> tenzu: 自由灵活
<jiero> tenzu: 妹子推荐我看的一个视频。
<luobo> 什么
<tenzu> jiero: 别告诉我是自拍视频
<freeflying> tenzu: 叫兽恁早
<jiero> tenzu luobo  其实差不多就是 http://v.ku6.com/show/bUsEKdBgaDZDABdH6XwO1Q...html
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 抬起头吧 Look Up 中文配音版 在线观看 - 酷6视频
<tenzu> freeflying: 早上送黄子小表哥去幼儿园了, 所以早
<jiero> tenzu luobo 噢。我看得是英文配音
<tenzu> jiero: 我没看
<jiero> tenzu: ~
<jiero> tenzu: 因为你没有玩手机习惯吧~
<tenzu> jiero: 我用手机也就是看看电子书听听收音机
<jiero> tenzu: 国内在哪里分类买腰带啊？
<tenzu> jiero: 衣物装饰品? 不确定
<jiero> tenzu: 我不喜欢皮革制品。非皮革的要不就是设计差劲，要不就是买不起
<tenzu> jiero: 布带子就挺好啊
<jiero> tenzu: 就是啦。
<tenzu> jiero: 我通常都用布腰带
<luobo> 嗯
<jiero> luobo: 。。。发现你是 萝卜
 * jiero 切萝卜
<tenzu> 剩下萝卜头
<jiero> tenzu:  怎么买，布的是什么材质
<jiero> tenzu:  不是网上买吧？
<luobo> 哈哈
<tenzu> jiero: 佐丹奴那种专卖店里就有
<tenzu> jiero: etao里搜索布腰带看看
<wangli> iMadper, 今儿这么早
<iMadper> wangli: 还行吧, 我是模范员工. 公司里就我一个人到了现在
<tenzu> iMadper: 谢壕
<iMadper> tenzu: 疼疼壕
<jiero> 算了，我心吧
<jiero> iMadper: 然后你可以吃了所有人的零食？
<iMadper> jiero: 挑好吃的吃...
<tenzu> 出息...
<iMadper> jiero: 一般是周一买, 周五就没了...
<jiero> iMadper:  苦的我早上起来做大米饭给自己吃
<iMadper> jiero: ... ... 吃 tenzu 家的jb果子去吧
<jiero> tenzu:  jb果子？
<jiero> 那是什么？
<tenzu> 煎饼果子, 如果你把JB解释成别的我也不反对
<jiero> iMadper: 我沦落到需要吃善存回复生命值的状态了
<tenzu> jiero: 你可以趁机认识几个推销安利的妹子
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。我只吃了两次煎饼果子。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 我需要思维稍微合拍的妹子
<jiero> tenzu: 现在认识的也不过两个。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 噢。3个
<tenzu> jiero: 你是花心大萝卜
<jiero> tenzu: 我的外号啊。
<tenzu> jiero: 这表示你接受这个外号了?
<jiero> tenzu:  我小时侯不接受的，因为我认为对每个人都好是义务
<jiero> tenzu: 但是这就是花心了
<tenzu> jiero: 大爱无疆
<netsnail> 没有linux下的解决方案吗？用webqq痛苦死鸟。。。。。。。。。
<netsnail> 各位用qq吗？
<tenzu> netsnail: 弄个虚拟机, 里面装win8.1
<netsnail> tenzu: 这里打不出手指头，牛B
<tenzu> netsnail: 我就是在win8.1里装个虚拟机, 开linux就为了irssi啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 早
<netsnail> tenzu: 牛，，
<luobo> 煎饼果子 哈哈
<iMadper> imtxc: 早
<imtxc> wangli, qiao 呢
<netsnail> 有用wine的方案用qq的吗？碉堡了
<tenzu> luobo: 你对JB果子很感兴趣?
<luobo> http://www.ubuntukylin.com/applications/showimg.php?lang=cn&id=23
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Wine QQ-Ubuntu Kylin
<luobo> JB果子很好吃
<imtxc> onlylove: yufan 呢
<tenzu> luobo: DB鸡蛋呢?
<wangli> imtxc, qiao还没来
<luobo> DB？是个什么
<wangli> imtxc, 上班时间是按照level定的
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道，你找他有事？
<wangli> imtxc, 比如 iMadper 每次都来的很早，就知道level一定很低的
<jusss> onlylove: 昨晚手工贴膜，贴的很多气泡
<onlylove> wangli: 所以你是首席，他不是？ cc iMadper
 * luobo 哈哈
<wangli> onlylove, 我们在说qiao
<onlylove> jusss: 你是多无聊自己贴
<tenzu> luobo: 大饼鸡蛋啊
<onlylove> jusss: 揭下来重新来
<luobo> :tenzu 哈哈
<luobo> 知道了
<netsnail> 发现一个很牛的项目 http://www.longene.org/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linux兼容内核网站 | UnifiedKernel Website
<luobo> :tenzu 你胸真大
<jyfl987> netsnail 你才发现？
<jyfl987> onlylove ee来了 叫下我
<tenzu> jyfl987: 你胸毛真浓
<netsnail> jyfl987: 是啊，很牛的样子
<jyfl987> tenzu 不要转移话题
<netsnail> jyfl987: 用过吗？
<onlylove> jyfl987: 我今天赶工啊……
<jyfl987> netsnail 装不起来  前置要求多   不过我那时候已经是很久了
<netsnail> jyfl987: 一百多找的样子
<netsnail> jyfl987: 太大了
<jyfl987> 那其他人帮我留意下  我要找ee求个 ida的license
<onlylove> jyfl987: 对了，动态元素的xpath咋搞啊，直接来static会报错，然后动态的要一个啥引用
<jusss> onlylove: 太累了，下次找别人贴
<tenzu> jyfl987: 直接给神打电话
<jyfl987> tenzu 这样不好
<jyfl987> onlylove 什么叫 动态元素的 xpath
<tenzu> jyfl987: 那就发微信
<jyfl987> tenzu 我不想泄露个人信息
<jiero> jyfl987: 你的信息很多人都知道了
<tenzu> jyfl987: 我在微信上叫他/她/它, 还没回复
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。你的这个昵称让我想到了2个人养了一只宠物。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 哪两个人? 什么宠物?
<jiero> tenzu: 我理解错了
<jiero> tenzu:  我以为昵称是 ：他/她/它
<tenzu> jiero: 汉语博大精深
<imtxc> onlylove: 没有啊
<jyfl987> jiero 不是什么人都知道  不好意思
<jyfl987> tenzu 恩  直接问他要个 ida pro的 license 他们公司就是搞51的 肯定有
<imtxc> onlylove: 昨天有人问我现在条子的数据恢复技术达到什么水平了
<tenzu> jyfl987: 目前为止还是没回复
<jyfl987> tenzu 可见直接找他没啥效果  得他自己上来
<tenzu> imtxc: 警察叔叔怎么说?
<tenzu> jyfl987: 你可以找个公用电话call他
<imtxc> tenzu: 不知道啊
<jyfl987> tenzu 我干嘛这么折腾
<jusss> onlylove: 贴膜之后，就不怎么反光了
<jiero> jyfl987: 小姊夫
<jusss> 就是没贴好，好多气泡
<tenzu> jusss: 撕了重来, 熟能生巧的活
 * iMadper 求内推!
<tenzu> iMadper: 门卫干么?
<iMadper> tenzu: 你干吗?~~
<iMadper> tenzu: 我不干..
<onlylove> imtxc: 条子也是找数据公司回复
<iMadper> tenzu: 你连门卫都干? 连门卫都不放过?!
<iMadper> tenzu: 丧心病狂的叫兽啊!!!
<tenzu> iMadper: 活该你找不到好工作
<onlylove> jyfl987: 是这样的，我定义一个点button弹出的div web element,然后如果在c#里面写static的话，会提示找不到
<imtxc> tenzu: 你把门卫怎么了
<iMadper> tenzu: 你要干门卫, 门卫估计是个老大爷吧.. 禁不住你xx
<onlylove> jusss: 贴膜之后还反光要它作甚
<tenzu> 对两个im开头的下诅咒
<imtxc> onlylove: 那现在数据公司恢复数据的水平到什么程度了
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道
<onlylove> imtxc: 看介质损坏程度
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要是把光盘碎成渣渣，估计目前地球人的科技恢复不了
<imtxc> onlylove: 如果在word里面写了篇文章，然后打印出来，从头到尾没有保存呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 打印机
<imtxc> 貌似这些软件会自动保存
<imtxc> onlylove: 打印机里面也会保存？
<onlylove> imtxc: 不清楚，反正如果没有自动保存，应该是在内存里
<onlylove> imtxc: 但是也看微软有没有留一手
<onlylove> imtxc: 比方自动传到onedrive
<imtxc> 额
<imtxc> 好吧，就算传到onedrive里，估计一般条子也不至于去找
<onlylove> imtxc: 至于打印机能不能恢复不是很清楚，有很多大的打印机，都有flash的
<onlylove> imtxc: 特别是那些有耗材管理的
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧
<sinxccc> 大一点的打印机都有硬盘的
<tenzu> 测试1
<tenzu> 测试2
<^k^> tenzu:点点点.  10:39
<^k^> ..休息一下.. 我的源码: http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/kk-irc-bot
<tenzu> /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-cn tenzu
<tenzu> /me 哼哼
<tenzu> 竟然是这样的结果...
<mikecao> 土豪们早
<imtxc> tenzu: 命令写错了，应该这样 /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-cn imtxc
<tenzu> imtxc: 我是想试试怎么能二连击
<tenzu> ♘ <-你们能看到么?
<tenzu> /help highlight
<tenzu> /me testing
<sinxccc> tenzu: 能…
<tenzu> sinxccc: 看到个啥?
<sinxccc> tenzu: 马
<tenzu> sinxccc: 不知道其他人能不能看到
<sinxccc> tenzu: 嗯，多谢你的 highlight，我的推送脚本也测试完毕了:)
<tenzu> sinxccc: 你知道怎么在irc一行里写两个命令么?
<sinxccc> tenzu: 不知道啊，我也是 irc 新手的说
<sinxccc> tenzu: 用逗号 ; 隔开呢？
<sinxccc> tenzu: 等我去翻翻我的配置文件
<jusss> 逗号隔开，是从c来的吧
<tenzu> 这个是分号吧...
<sinxccc> te
<sinxccc> tenzu: 嗯…
<tenzu> 看样子不行
<jusss> tenzu: 用\r\n隔开一定可以的
<sinxccc> tenzu: 我的irssi配置文件里这样写的 /msg NickServ IDENTIFY lalalalala; wait 2000
<sinxccc> jusss: 被你看出来了…
<tenzu> 都不行
<jyfl987> onlylove 昨天居然是 coredump
<tenzu> 我想实现二连击, 先/msg拿到op, 然后/kick某人, 嗯嗯
<tenzu> sinxccc: wait这个我刚才想到过, 也试过
<jusss> tenzu: 三连击吧，拿op,kick,去op
<tenzu> jusss: 二连击成立的话三连击还不是小kiss
<sinxccc> tenzu: http://xchat.org/faq/#q214
<^k^> ⇪ ti: XCHAT FAQ
<jyfl987> tenzu 我曾经想过拿到op 立刻随机kick一半人
<tenzu> jyfl987: 大杀器
<tenzu> sinxccc: load似乎是xchat特有的
<sinxccc> tenzu: 唔，这样啊…
<tenzu> jyfl987: 你知道怎么一行写多个命令么?
<jusss> tenzu: 我知道
<tenzu> jusss: 求教
<jusss> tenzu: 复制呀
<jusss> tenzu: 粘帖复制在这一发不就是好几行吗
<tenzu> jusss: 三连击不是得复制3次粘贴三次?
<jusss> tenzu: 你在emacs里写完三行，然后复制3行直接粘帖呀
<jusss> test1
<jusss> test2
<jusss> test3
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  11:05
<^k^> 我的源码: http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/kk-irc-bot
<^k^> 我的源码: http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/kk-irc-bot
<jusss> 看到没
<tenzu> /help cmode
<tenzu> /me hoho
<tenzu> jusss: 可能是客户端的原因
<jusss> /nick jusss-
<jusss> /me 看到没
<jusss> 擦，不行
<tenzu> 那, 不行吧
<tenzu> jusss: 再说emacs太高大上了
<tenzu> 我还是等下回主席出现的时候问问吧
<jusss> tenzu: 你换quassel试试
<tenzu> irssi里应该可以, limechat估计够呛了
<tenzu> jusss: 小生不会...
<jusss> tenzu: 你都有孩子了还小生，让我这没女朋友的情何以堪
<tenzu> jusss: 应该是老生?
<jiero> jusss:  。你还年轻
 * jiero 属于没人要的
<iMadper> tenzu: 给你.
<tenzu> iMadper: 俺肘了, 准备吃大餐去
<iMadper> qiao: 早, 首席. 没回家啊
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 我吃啥啊。
<iMadper> qiao: 要不去莽山爬爬?
<qiao> iMadper: 早～
<qiao> iMadper: 没有回家，打算下个月让父母过来玩。。
<iMadper> wangli: qiao: 莽山去不去? 近
<wangli> iMadper, qu
<qiao> iMadper: 这个周末有安排了～ lol
<wangli> iMadper, 额，那推迟一周再
<jiero> 能碰到就是奇迹
<mikecao> 我去
<wangli> iMadper, 咋样
<iMadper> qiao: 我去...
<iMadper> wangli: 推迟吧
<iMadper> mikecao: 私聊告诉我什么情况
<qiao> iMadper: wangli  lol
<mikecao> iMadper, 我也不知道啥情况。。。
<mikecao> qiao, 自己招了把
<qiao> mikecao: 招 ？ what
<imtxc> 莽山在哪里
<mikecao> qiao, 你啥情况阿，和哪个妹子月回阿
<mikecao> imtxc, 昌平
<mikecao> 我加旁边
<mikecao> iMadper, 怕邙山叫我
<imtxc> 啥啥啥
<iMadper> mikecao: 恩, 莽山不够高, 好在近
<happyaron> iMadper: http2那个值可以改回去了
<mikecao> iMadper, 特别近。我还知道怎么怕不花钱。。
<iMadper> wangli: 周一晚上打羽毛球来不来?
<iMadper> mikecao: 赞!
<iMadper> happyaron: 赞!
<wangli> iMadper, 在那
<imtxc> 地图这么慢啊
<wangli> iMadper, 我不会打羽毛
<iMadper> wangli: 三元桥
<wangli> iMadper, pingpong倒是能打一两下
<iMadper> wangli: 等我定下来叫你
<qiao> 三元桥 离我 2 站地～
<iMadper> qiao: 那你来不来?
<mikecao> wangli, 去吧， iMadper 也不太会。哈哈
<qiao> iMadper: 周一晚 ？
<iMadper> mikecao: 现在已然吊打李老板了
<iMadper> qiao: 恩.
<qiao> iMadper: 恩，那会应该是有时间的。
<iMadper> qiao: 6:00 - 8:00
<imtxc> iMadper: 是不是在十三陵旁边来着
<iMadper> imtxc: .
<qiao> iMadper: 好～ 你定下来了告诉我下。
<iMadper> qiao: 好
 * imtxc 假期无聊啊，球分享攻略
<mikecao> imtxc, 走六环把
<mikecao> 正好3天：）
<imtxc> mikecao: 好注意哎
<mikecao> imtxc, 带着你的佳明2000+
<imtxc> mikecao: 2000-！！！！
<mikecao> 壕。。
<imtxc> mikecao: 不许胡说
<imtxc> iMadper: 那个山上去需要带帐篷啥的？
<mikecao> imtxc, 不需要
<mikecao> 山顶就一个亭子，结果还是小卖部
<iMadper> imtxc: 不需要.
<iMadper> imtxc: 一个小时就上去了
<imtxc> ………………
<imtxc> 爬上去为了看小卖部？
<mikecao> 看水库
<iMadper> imtxc: 看天池
<mikecao> 可以下去看
<iMadper> imtxc: 还可以跳进去游泳.
<jyfl987> imtxc 你不是有妹子么
<imtxc> iMadper: 天池？
<imtxc> iMadper: 我咋想起那个电影《天浴》来着
<imtxc> jyfl987: 我现在没妹子已经一周多了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 丫回老家了
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<mikecao> imtxc, 弄死他
<jyfl987> imtxc 额  你干嘛不跟着回去
<imtxc> mikecao: 我体力不够，没弄死
 * mikecao 难道要我来。。。。
<jyfl987> imtxc 她的假期可真长啊  提前一周回去
<mikecao> 难道事老师
<mikecao> 还是学生妹
<jyfl987> 学生妹和老师都该来上学了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 不是假期
<imtxc> jyfl987: 很复杂，不好说
<jyfl987> imtxc 是分手 回家相亲结婚 ？
<mikecao> ...
<imtxc> mikecao: 你那点体格还是算了
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 如何隐藏ubuntu右上角系统设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463751 有知道的大神，麻烦告诉下，谢谢了~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 0xff1988 — 2014-09-05 11:11
<jyfl987> imtxc 他不行 让我来
<mikecao> imtxc, 我开玩笑的，刚才开错了，我以为你说一年了。。sorry
<imtxc> jyfl987: 看来你韩剧看的太少，你咋不说是绝症呢
<imtxc> mikecao: 一年？啥
<jyfl987> imtxc 如果是绝症 正是你献殷勤的时候  所以我判断是回家相亲结婚 这种事太多了  我选最大概率的说
<zhouqt> billyway: ping.
<imtxc> jyfl987: 瞎扯
<billyway> gfrog, happy mid-autumn
<jyfl987> imtxc 哼哼  那你说说事实？
<gfrog> billyway: 还没到啊……
<billyway> gfrog, 快了啊。
<imtxc> iMadper: 查了一下没有直达公交 cc mikecao
<gfrog> billyway: 哦，你们happy哪？ 那等会再说
<billyway> 啥情况？说嘛
<mikecao> imtxc, 快345到终点站
<mikecao> 然后专车2战地到
<imtxc> 很复杂啊，我看看快345在哪里
<gfrog> billyway: pm
<gfrog> imtxc: 你去哪？
<jiero> iMadper:  我想弄死 imtxc 。。。真祸害啊
<jiero> lol
<imtxc> gfrog: 莽山
<imtxc> gfrog: 才查路线呢
 * imtxc nnnnd, 饼都到现在还没去了
<gfrog> imtxc: 德胜门坐345快，再爬段山就到了
<imtxc> jiero: 我祸害你？
<jiero> imtxc: 没有
<jiero> imtxc: 算了。
<imtxc> 我发现咋去好多景点都是去德胜门坐车呢。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 骑车还另外有条路直接到顶
<imtxc> 骑车还是算了～
<gfrog> imtxc: 不想去德胜门？ 345快在沙河还停一站
<imtxc> 三天应该安排稍微远点的地方靠谱
<gfrog> imtxc: 大阪
<imtxc> gfrog: 恩，我离沙河近一点
<gfrog> imtxc: 做昌平线到南邵，也有到水库的车
<jyfl987> 对了  土豪蛋怎么还没路面
<gfrog> imtxc: 到了水库就离莽山不远了。
<jyfl987> 不知道欧洲代购划不划得来
<imtxc> 去查查，看哪天去
<imtxc> iMadper: 你们哪天去
<slucx> tmux让我很纠结，找不到一个可以用的prefix key了
<jiero> jyfl987: 欧洲有便宜的东西？
<jiero> jyfl987: 或者让 adam在 ebay上搜各种二手的东西，距离3km内去当面交易
<jiero> lol
<jyfl987> jiero 我想让他帮我代购 acer chromeboo 13
<jiero> jyfl987:  欧洲东西比国内代购便宜嚜
<imtxc> 基蛙下线了？我还想问问他那个acer的本装黑苹果怎么样呢
<imtxc> slucx: C-a 不好？
<slucx> imtxc: C-a 在emacs中是回到行首
<onlylove> imtxc: 不管啥牌子，只要硬件和水果一样就好，不一样就呵呵下
 * onlylove 吃饭去
<imtxc> slucx: 作为emacs玩家，你玩啥 tmux 啊
<imtxc> slucx: 严重的降低b格了不是
<jiero> 我才试用了一下 macbook 感觉，osx新版本的设计，和linux一样分裂。。。
<jiero> 无聊的时候灌灌苏宁国美
<imtxc> air 的本很贵啊
<slucx> imtxc: lol
<imtxc> 所以只能找能装黑水果的了
<jiero> http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/549333
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Cherry 樱桃 G80-3000LSCEU-0 机械键盘 (白色青轴) 499元包邮（749-100-150） _京东优惠_什么值得买
<jiero> imtxc:  不贵啊，对你的工资来说。
<imtxc> jiero: 扯
<jiero> imtxc: 当然你用着没意思，你总是在一个地方上班。。。
<jiero> imtxc:  又不是到处跑
<imtxc> jiero: 对吧
<jiero> imtxc:  你直接mac mini就行了
<imtxc> jiero: 那个键盘已经卖完了
<imtxc> jiero: mac mini 更贵
<imtxc> jiero: 而且我比较喜欢笔记本，不太喜欢台式机
<imtxc> jiero: 不过倒是想弄个air玩玩
<slucx> imtxc: shell啥时候都需要
<slucx> imtxc: 笔记本加大显示器和键盘鼠标才是王道
<imtxc> 好像 air 没有 retina 来着？ jiero
<jiero> imtxc: 没有
<jiero> imtxc: 所以中文显示，比linux更坑
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.11.1D2NcA&id=19098973719&ns=1&sku=
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Sony/索尼 SVP13218SC P13218 Pro13 P13227SCB黑银 超极本包邮-淘宝网 价格:8999.00
<jiero> iMadper: 钱额外的2000元啊
<iMadper> jiero: 读不懂
<jiero> iMadper: 其实苹果真不贵
<iMadper> jiero: 不贵啊. 不过配置也低...
<jiero> iMadper: 只是和苹果同类产品都不作类似价格处理。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 也不算轻薄.
<iMadper> jiero: 我比较看重轻, 还有cpu要好
<jiero> iMadper: 但人家续航久。。。色彩行，显卡好。。。
<jiero> iMadper:  imtxc 比较扯的是想要 osx。。。
<iMadper> jiero: ips色差都差不多的
<jiero> iMadper: 电脑硬件色彩啦~
<iMadper> jiero: 续航... 相同系统, 续航一样. osx续航比linux好
<iMadper> ips说的就是硬件嘛
<jiero> iMadper: 就是面板之类的
<iMadper> jiero: ips就是面板
<jiero> iMadper: 嗯嗯，显示之外的
<iMadper> jiero: 苹果的做法是: 对TN面板较色
<jiero> iMadper: 我说的是外壳。我终于找到词汇了
<iMadper> jiero: 但是TN面板受限于色域的问题, 较色之后也不会很好
<iMadper> 外壳...
<jiero> iMadper: 广东果然进口牛奶便宜。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 到底是不是真进口我都没在意，味道类似。
<iMadper> jiero: 到了广东了, 还要毛进口牛奶!!!
<iMadper> jiero: 果断风行啊
<jiero> iMadper: 风行是啥？
<iMadper> jiero: 风行还不能满足你, 那就香满楼
<iMadper> jiero: 风行是广东本土的老牌子
<iMadper> jiero: 做牛奶的
<iMadper> jiero: 香满楼是香港的吧, 如果我没记错, 在广州都不贵
<jiero> iMadper: 深圳找不到
<iMadper> jiero: 肯定有吧...
<jiero> iMadper: 这里 深圳晨光牛奶
<onlylove> http://roll.sohu.com/20140904/n404046388.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 泰国小胖墩变性成辣妹 网友评论：惊呆了(高清组图)-搜狐滚动
<onlylove> 这世界太可怕了
<imtxc> jiero: 对啊，我没玩过osx嘛
<jiero> onlylove: 不是有个台湾胖胖的减肥后很漂亮的。
<onlylove> imtxc: osx的特点是，没啥特别的……
<jiero> imtxc: 。直接亚马逊买了，30天后退还
<onlylove> imtxc: 但是水果的鼠标只有一个按键
<imtxc> jiero: 国内亚马逊可以这样？
<jiero> onlylove:  我很不喜欢手势操作。
<imtxc> jiero: 无条件退？
<jiero> imtxc:  为啥不行
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要实现右键的菜单，要按住ctrl
<jyfl987> onlylove 我同事要送我个 mba
<onlylove> jyfl987: 不错啊……
<imtxc> onlylove: 不是吧
<jiero> imtxc: 我所有商家都退过货啊
<jiero> imtxc: 当然是了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 这。。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 我用过的，水果鼠标，水果系统
<jyfl987> onlylove 但是是用过一年 续航掉到3个小时的
<imtxc> jyfl987: 还有这样的同事么
<imtxc> 介绍我一打
<onlylove> jiero: 我想体验下东芝的机器……
<jyfl987> imtxc 他闲置了两个
<jiero> jyfl987:  是女孩子吗？
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<imtxc> 闲置………… 俩？
<jiero> jyfl987: 肯定是男的了
<onlylove> jyfl987: 没续航就没啥意思了吧
<jyfl987> imtxc 这很正常 我以前也经常帮他搞设计 提技术方案
<imtxc> jyfl987: 来二手出我吧～
<jyfl987> onlylove 但是可以拿来做个 ios开发工具啊
<onlylove> jyfl987: 这个不错
<jyfl987> imtxc 我正好需要个ios开发工具  免得花几k去买了
<jiero> onlylove: 东芝就是最普通的电脑。随便拿一台就可以当东芝用
<jyfl987> 本来我都不要的  忽然想起ios开发这个破事
<onlylove> jyfl987: 但是没续航……真心……不过有水果环境就好
<imtxc> jyfl987: 赞
<jyfl987> onlylove 放家里插电啊  他们装虚拟机装mac osx很折腾
<jyfl987> onlylove 让啊蛋帮我代购个 acer那个续航13小时的 chromebook 就可以搞定出门问题
<onlylove> jiero咋跑了
<onlylove> jyfl987: 水果开发就得买水果环境，这没办法
<jyfl987> onlylove 这个挫
<imtxc> jyfl987: 要是真是闲置的，价格合理的话出了呗，我正想体验一下mac来着
<onlylove> jyfl987: 我大学同学在HP上装过黑果子，然后没有风扇控制，狂转
<imtxc> onlylove: 这就是你的不对了，hp 的本子上面，你装啥，它也是风扇狂转
<onlylove> imtxc: 除了没右键，没有backspace，嗯，其他还好吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 不不不……虽然HP号称煎蛋机
<onlylove> imtxc: 还是有安静的时候的
<imtxc> ....
<onlylove> imtxc: 低速和高速始终俩概念
<onlylove> fujitsu没有带独显的新机器……东芝不知道质量咋样……愁啊愁
<iMadper> onlylove: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.11.1D2NcA&id=19098973719&ns=1&sku=
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Sony/索尼 SVP13218SC P13218 Pro13 P13227SCB黑银 超极本包邮-淘宝网 价格:8999.00
<iMadper> onlylove: 考虑下?
<jyfl987> imtxc 我不大可能出  我那同事还有个闲置的 你要买 我可以把他联系方式给你
<onlylove> iMadper: 第一，13略小，15最好，第二……真的贵了
<iMadper> onlylove: 是贵. 不过ips屏幕不算多.
<imtxc> jyfl987: 不对啊，mba 不是续航不错么
<iMadper> onlylove: 1kg很赞
<imtxc> jyfl987: 你帮忙问问看，啥配置，啥价格呗，我能买起再联系他
<imtxc> onlylove: 我都想买11 的
<onlylove> iMadper: 机器很赞，不符合我的需求
<imtxc> onlylove: 轻很重要
<onlylove> iMadper: 没独显，低压U
<onlylove> imtxc: 我不会带着到处走的，我只是当台机的替代
<iMadper> onlylove: 你都要fujitsu了, 还考虑独显? fujitsu都没独显吧?
<onlylove> imtxc: 轻的话，mba
<onlylove> iMadper: 有
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
<onlylove> iMadper: lh772
<iMadper> imtxc: mba多重?
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总有闲置 mba 出么
<onlylove> iMadper: 可惜ivy的u
<iMadper> onlylove: 是啊. 要是BDW的就好了
<imtxc> iMadper: 1.35kg 13吋的
<iMadper> imtxc: 那不如这个sony啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 1.08kg, ips屏幕, 13寸的
<imtxc> 我看看
<imtxc> 但是这价格，比mba贵
<iMadper> imtxc: 还轻了啊! ips啊!
<iMadper> imtxc: mba的是TN吧
<imtxc> 不至于渣到TN屏吧？
<imtxc> iMadper: 索尼大法好
<iMadper> imtxc: 从来, 都是 TN的.  mba
<iMadper> imtxc: TN -> IPS 都值这个差价了吧... 还有重量..
<slucx> 莫非用emacs的都放弃独立term了？直接在emacs里用？
<imtxc> 好吧
<imtxc> 索尼大法好
<imtxc> iMadper: 但是，apple B格高啊，怎么办
<imtxc> lol
<iMadper> imtxc: 早就不是apple有b
<iMadper> imtxc: 的时代了
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个索尼看起来挺好看
<iMadper> imtxc: 地铁里 iphone 都快跟小米一样多了
<iMadper> imtxc: 有个毛b格
<imtxc> iMadper: iphone 比小米多很多吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 不一定哦
<imtxc> 小米不是一般人能抢到的
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过iphone很多就是真的了
<iMadper> imtxc: htc已经完全沦落到小众品牌了...
<iMadper> imtxc: 反正我觉得ips是必须的...
<wiiw> 我有一块月饼，不知与谁能共.多少秘密在其中，送饼之人能懂。饼外情深义重，饼内目的重重。迎来送往惧无踪，徒留一帘幽梦！
<imtxc> 短信开始了？
<iMadper> ... wiiw 被轰炸了?
<wiiw> 还没开始
<imtxc> lol
<onlylove> iMadper: iphone 比小米多很多吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知道. 反正iphone很多, 完全没b格
<onlylove> iMadper: 水果硬件很赞
<onlylove> iMadper: 老实说，水果很贵……
<iMadper> onlylove: 举例
<iMadper> onlylove: 1G内存, 刷图需要不停地切出内存...
<onlylove> iMadper: 5K的手机……够我买新电脑了
<wiiw> 还是买个联想手机吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 那是软件的事情吧……
<wiiw> 小米
<iMadper> onlylove: 1G内存的问题.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我现在的机器也是1G内存
<iMadper> onlylove: 就给1G内存, 给你图片多的网站, 你每个都加载
<iMadper> onlylove: 软件无能为力啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 你确定你那是手机干的活？
<iMadper> onlylove: 换成3G内存的android, 刷图完全无压力
<iMadper> onlylove: 地铁里无聊了, 在网上看女明星们裸照
<iMadper> onlylove: 不用手机难道要在地铁里拿出笔记本?
<onlylove> iMadper: 国产安卓各种硬件毛病
<onlylove> iMadper: 按键失灵啥的
<iMadper> onlylove: 这倒是. iphone还是挺结实的, 我摔了好久了
<wiiw> 我买了个2G内存的android, 999元 , 联想898
<onlylove> 公司邮箱的恶心BUG，明明看过的邮件，过一会儿自动变成未读邮件
<onlylove> 几个意思
<wiiw> onlylove: tcp被hook了？
<onlylove> wiiw: 啥tcp hook
<iMadper> onlylove: iphone的邮箱应用就是这样的... 一会儿自动变成未读...
<onlylove> iMadper: 我不用手机收邮件……
<iMadper> onlylove: 等服务端同步成功, 再自动变成已读
<onlylove> iMadper: 你那是app好伐
<wiiw> onlylove: 就是服务器错乱了
<iMadper> onlylove: 说明你不用回ticket...
<onlylove> iMadper: 我这是webmail
<iMadper> onlylove: 我这种, 经常要帮别人在机房里物理操作服务器的人, 要处理各种ticket的...
<onlylove> wiiw: 服务器再错乱，我考虑要拆了它
<onlylove> iMadper: 因为处理ticket，所以要看邮件
<onlylove> iMadper: 当然，是之前的问题
<iMadper> onlylove: 你现在在哪儿外包呢?
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，之前的事情，在TI每天处理ticket
<onlylove> iMadper: 我现在是offshore，不算外包了吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 业务外包吧……
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, 不懂...
<onlylove> iMadper: 比方说，你不想做测试，然后把工作丢给外包公司做
<iMadper> onlylove: 明白了
<onlylove> iMadper: 外包在自己的office给你测试
<iMadper> onlylove: 其实, redhat中国, 就是redhat的外包.  cc qiao wangli
<onlylove> iMadper: 名义上还是猫猫不是
<ShootStar> 喔喔
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以不算外包
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩, 对. 但是, 其实抛开表面, 看本质, 就是给rh做外包的....
<ofan> 1g内存怎么活。。
<onlylove> ofan: 我活的好好的！
<ofan> onlylove: vps都2G内存..
<Router2> onlylove 东芝的let's note系列相当不错啊，就是太贵了
<onlylove> Router2: 我穷人，只能看卫星系列，啥dana都不敢看
<iMadper> imtxc: 13.3寸 1920*1080 IPS CPU：i7-4500U/HD4400/SSD容量：256GB/内存容量：8GB/系统：Windows 8 64bit  1.08KG  10999元
<jyfl987> iMadper 太贵 没意义 尤其是那个cpu是个败笔
<Router2> onlylove 我也买不起，整了个二手的CF-30，声卡linux下没弄出来驱动
<iMadper> jyfl987: 你说个好的
<jyfl987> iMadper 一时说不上
<imtxc> iMadper: 这价格
<iMadper> imtxc: 不值?
<iMadper> imtxc: 同配置的mba也差不多吧?
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，是差不多
<imtxc> 但是价格还是有些高啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 你现在工资不低了吧..
<jyfl987> imtxc 你应该跟着我走  我们都是那种天生喜欢便宜货的人
<imtxc> jyfl987: 对啊，所以我打算收个二手啊
<jyfl987> imtxc 平板+键盘更王道
<onlylove> Router2: 哦，说错了，是dyna
<imtxc> 那组合还是算了
<yue> 有没有什么办法增加ubuntu版本升级的难度以防止自己手贱升级到非LTS版？
<iMadper> yue: 不联网
<yue> 好吧
<iMadper> yue: lts和非lts没区别
<yue> 不是非lts不稳定么
<iMadper> yue: lts也不稳定
<iMadper> yue: ubuntu就不稳定. 哦不, linux就不稳定
<iMadper> yue: 从稳定性来说, lts和非lts是一样的.
<happyaron> 想稳定，Solaris AIX往上冲
<happyaron> vxworks神马的想当不错
<yue> 不需要那么稳了
<iMadper> happyaron: 我用了一个月的freebsd 7.3
<happyaron> iMadper: 然后
<iMadper> happyaron: 真tm好用!
<iMadper> hap
<onlylove> Router2: 貌似现在没dyna这牌子了，就剩下satellite了
<iMadper> happyaron: 墙裂推荐你自己装一个试试
<onlylove> iMadper: bsd是学院派，好用是自然的
<happyaron> iMadper: 全换过去吧，LOL
<happyaron> iMadper: 我懒得zuo了
<happyaron> onlylove: 你也换吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 你用用去. 7.3哦~
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见妹子壕妹子
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<iMadper> happyaron: 拜见妹子
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<onlylove> happyaron: 不，bsd驱动不好，我的机器是laptop，不去作死
<happyaron> iMadper: 我拜的就是妹子啊，不用你强调指正
<onlylove> happyaron: 你要是让ati和nvidia给bsd来驱动，我考虑下
<happyaron> onlylove: 跟我有啥关系
<onlylove> happyaron: 你push下
<happyaron> onlylove: 跟我有啥关系
<onlylove> happyaron: 那你让我换！
<onlylove> happyaron: 我是懒人，只会apt
<happyaron> onlylove: 你说的好嘛
<happyaron> onlylove: 好就换呗
<onlylove> happyaron: 我弄了半天fbsd，不会装软件！
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，不是free是open
 * happyaron 去午睡
<onlylove> happyaron: 那个图标是鱼的
<happyaron> onlylove: ./configure && make && make install
<onlylove> happyaron: 我不要sourcecode，我要binary
<onlylove> happyaron: pkgadd
<iMadper> happyaron: 我也是在拜妹子.
<jyfl987> onlylove 有什么好折腾的
<onlylove> jyfl987: 你知道，openbsd装好默认的wm是fvwm，fvwm默认那叫一个丑
<jyfl987> onlylove  呵呵
<onlylove> jyfl987: 你呵呵啥啊……我为啥总觉得你在嘲讽
<jyfl987> onlylove 就是无话 但是要告诉对方我已经收到了 就跟 copy that差不多
<yue> 最后把ubuntu-release-upgrader-core的优先级降到了-1
<qiao> iMadper: 今天王力 L&L  -- memory
<wangli> iMadper, 就是外包
<wangli> iMadper, L&L差点露馅了，其实啥也不懂，幸亏qiao没有拆穿我
<imtxc> momo
<imtxc> http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/549333
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ Cherry 樱桃 G80-3000LSCEU-0 机械键盘 (白色青轴) 499元包邮（749-100-150） _京东优惠_什么值得买
<imtxc> 这东西又补货了
<wiiw> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41020
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 深圳男子状告联通封锁Google
<wiiw> 竟然不支持 余额宝付款
<iMadper> wangli: 老司机带带我
<iMadper> bu
<huntxu> iMadper: 老司机老司机
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 无帽蛋
<iMadper> huntxu: 老司机
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 老司机
<huntxu> iMadper: /kick
<imtxc> huntxu: 帅胡
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: TAT，你给我吓吓他先
<iMadper> imtxc: hun 怎么拼出胡d额??
<huntxu> iMadper: 键盘的n坏了
<iMadper> huntxu: 哦...
<adam_magic_pack> 馄饨徐
<imtxc> huntxu: 帅荤
<imtxc> 修好了
<huntxu> iMadper: 告诉你一个忧伤的消息
<huntxu> iMadper: 今晚回家，明天中午先来顿牛肉丸
<iMadper> huntxu: 刚才吃的有点儿撑, 现在对食物免疫呢
<wiiw> 深圳男子状告联通封锁Google,如果我也要告一告，流程怎么走？
<wiiw> 感觉国内的法律就是落后
<huntxu> iMadper: 那我过4个小时再发
<iMadper> huntxu: 那时候我在地铁里
<huntxu> wiiw: 法律.txt？
<iMadper> chmod +x 法律
<huntxu> iMadper: 醒醒，uefi bug
<iMadper> huntxu: 啥???
<huntxu> iMadper: 你不修了啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 啥bug?
<huntxu> iMadper: 还能那么早回家
<iMadper> huntxu: 哦, 我现在是管机房的了
<iMadper> huntxu: 不当qa了
<huntxu> iMadper: 哦，机房突然来不明流量了
<huntxu> 这个更可能发生
<iMadper> huntxu: 不会的, 我们是, 内网
<huntxu> iMadper: 总会有很多东西阻止你不加班的
<iMadper> huntxu: 不会. 我有一颗不加班的心.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你也有.
<adam_magic_pack> -rwxr--r-- 中国法律
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 错了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: ?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 有一颗不加班的心
<huntxu> -rwx------ 中国法律
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我想加班啊, 没机会
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... ....
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 看看还是可以的
<nyfair> 这群有屌丝伐，求推荐个家用笔记本
<huntxu> 加班费高就是不一样
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: mba
<huntxu> nyfair: acer屌丝必备
 * huntxu 能用就好
<nyfair> huntxu: 00后小姑娘用呃
<huntxu> nyfair: ipad
<nyfair> huntxu: 有伐
<huntxu> 逼格高点就surface pro 3
<huntxu> 带个键盘，够用了
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 真得, mba吧, 非专业人士首选
<nyfair> huntxu: 我也说ipad啊，小赤佬帮我岗嚒钞票
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: mba?
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: surface比mba还贵
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: mac book air
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 是呃呀
<huntxu> nyfair: 高配surface3也就半狗，你给买了就行了
<nyfair> huntxu: 为啥我买啊
<huntxu> nyfair: 因为我看不懂上海话
<fengjun> exit
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 你对00后妹子下手了???
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 这是中国啊, 不是日本
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 滚，那是我妹
 * iMadper 好看的话, 介绍给我..
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 哦, 姐夫, 就MBA吧
<bakaCirno> Ubuntu kylin有人用么，最近update一直报错，换源也没用
<iMadper> bakaCirno: 报什么错?
<bakaCirno> iMadper 有时候是hash校验和出错，有时候some index files failed download
<iMadper> bakaCirno: repo的问题.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.m1hmZG&id=26070384266&ns=1#detail  挺好看的啊
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 瑞典Klattermusn攀山鼠/Betsla单肩包/邮差包/户外包/打折促销-淘宝网 价格:1588.00
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 滚
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... ...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 又不是让你买
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 壕
 * nyfair 好想过一天蛋蛋那样的壕生活啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 你妹啥类型的，喜欢啥类型的本子，重量有要求不
<onlylove> nyfair: 玩游戏否
<nyfair> onlylove: qq签名常年脑残体类型，喜欢韩公知艹小四那种红字本，玩暖暖环游世界
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 你固定资产是我的几万倍了吧
<iMadper> nyfair: 你固定资产是我的几百万倍了吧
<onlylove> nyfair: 预算
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 毛蛋，魔都中心拆迁房撑死1000w，剩下三屋各150w，撑死不会过1500w，你一天就20w
<onlylove> nyfair: 那不是手机游戏么……
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 包养我!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nyfair> onlylove: 你也玩啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 我搜的
<onlylove> nyfair: 有品牌偏向否
<nyfair> 没有
<nyfair> 4k
<onlylove> nyfair: 比方说，不喜欢某L头
<onlylove> nyfair: lenovo z410
<huntxu> nyfair: 剩下三屋怎么可能才150w
<onlylove> nyfair: toshiba l40
<onlylove> nyfair: 这俩的优势是有白色的
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 包养我!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<onlylove> nyfair: 如果她喜欢别的颜色，就考虑下asus
<iMadper> nyfair: 包养我!!
<nyfair> onlylove: 谢啦
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 乃终于出现了
<onlylove> nyfair: http://detail.zol.com.cn/notebook/index373964.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【联想S310-ITH H 萝莉粉】报价_参数_图片_论坛_lenovo IdeaPad S310-ITH（H）萝莉粉联想笔记本电脑报价-ZOL中关村在线
<onlylove> nyfair: 随便选的
<jyfl987> nyfair 你玩暖暖环游世界 ？
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 去欧洲帮我看看 acer chromebook 13可有卖
<onlylove> nyfair: http://detail.zol.com.cn/notebook_index/subcate16_list_4000_1.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【4000-4999元笔记本电脑】4000-4999元笔记本电脑报价及图片大全-ZOL中关村在线
<adam_magic_pack> jyfl987: 行, 我下个月才去, 到时候提醒我
<onlylove> nyfair: so easy
<adam_magic_pack> jyfl987: 大概多少钱
<mugebjgd> iMadper, 你要长的吓人才行
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 不多  官方网站上高配的价格才399美元
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 你个壕，还怕他还不起？
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 你信用卡随便拉下就好
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 但是要看你去的国家  德国的VAT好像挺高的
<adam_magic_pack> jyfl987: 你是要折扣 还是能买到就行?
<adam_magic_pack> jyfl987: 德国 荷兰 法国
<adam_magic_pack> jyfl987: 而且应该有退税吧
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 当然要折扣了 亚马逊马上要在自贸区直邮了
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 其实也不是要折扣 跟官网那个报价接近就行
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 这个续航对我来说非常有诱惑力
<adam_magic_pack> jyfl987: 行, 到时候看到问过你再买, 如果看到的话
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 恩
<dmint> first lets quit then you register/topic
<dmint> sorry
<iMadper> mugebjgd: 额..
<dmint> 发错
 * adam_magic_pack 谁要代购又小又贵的东西可以找我, 让我冒充一下土壕, 感受一下
<nyfair> onlylove: ps4怎么样？
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你给自己买个stowa吧
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 或者laco
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 趁不起
<onlylove> nyfair: 啥，sony的游戏机？我没钱买啊……
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 包养我!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 你给自己买个百达翡丽啥的
<iMadper> photoshop 4
<iMadper> onlylove: 百达翡丽又不是德国货...
<onlylove> iMadper: 鱼唇，01年的时候都photoshop7了
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 话说自贸区美亚直邮那个事搞定 如今这些转运公司应该没有生意做了
<iMadper> onlylove: 那怎么了?
<onlylove> iMadper: 德国货？帮我想想有啥
<iMadper> onlylove: stowa啊, 日默瓦啊
<jyfl987> onlylove 买个cnc回来 ？
<onlylove> jyfl987: 你觉得adam扛得动？
<iMadper> onlylove: 德国嘛, 欧洲大妓院 你懂的
<jyfl987> 网上不是流传了个德国的cnc开工的视频么 超级吊的
<onlylove> jyfl987: 哦，你说的是小型的是不
<jyfl987> onlylove 有钱人谁自己抗啊 上厕所都有人扶小鸡鸡
<dmint> 你们都在做神马。。
<mugebjgd> iMadper, jyfl987 血糖仪器  血压表
<jyfl987> mugebjgd 听说德国的传感器做得不错
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 饿了...
<jyfl987> mugebjgd 以后是不是可以让你在德国买 然后邮到自贸区？
<iMadper> mugebjgd: 恩, 这东西我用不到...
<wiiw> jyfl987: 能测白细胞数量吗？
<jyfl987> 再从自贸区发个全国顺丰
<jyfl987> wiiw 我不知道 我昨天跟朋友吃饭  他跟我说那些农业需要的传感器
<jyfl987> 什么温度 湿度这些
<wiiw> 免疫系统活跃的时候，白细胞数量增加
<wiiw> 以后农业自动化了，农民变少了
<nyfair> onlylove: xbox one怎么样，能上qq能微信
<jyfl987> wiiw 现在农民都不多了  许多人还是农民只是因为没有转型方向而已
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 果然年轻人长身体啊
<jyfl987> nyfair 你可以买个我 给你妹妹玩
<onlylove> nyfair: 额，都是我买不起的
<onlylove> nyfair: 倒不是没钱，是买了也买不起游戏，而且，我没电视机
<jyfl987> onlylove 电视机我有  缺个游戏机 谢谢了
<adam_magic_pack> qiao: 有什么新进展?
<jyfl987> c的正则库可支持把几个正则合并 同时搜索？
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 壕，帮我代购红字本
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 那是啥
 * yunfan fua
<qiao> adam_magic_pack: 什么新进展～？
<adam_magic_pack> qiao: 和妹子(姐姐?)
<qiao> adam_magic_pack: 和妹子。。进展顺利 lol
<adam_magic_pack> qiao: 啧啧
<iMadper> qiao: 你俩不是一样大嘛?
<qiao> iMadper: ...!
<adam_magic_pack> 一样大?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 恩, qiao 跟 wangli , 看上去都是C cup
<qiao> iMadper: 。。难道你是D？
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: wangli我信, qiao不可能吧
<jyfl987> iMadper 36D?
<iMadper> qiao: 王聪的博客地址, 给我一下
<iMadper> qiao: 我找他帮我内推twitter
<qiao> iMadper: ==
<iMadper> qiao: 恩.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: http://wangcong.org/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: WANG Cong
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *d9Gafs*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 多谢老司机!
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 邮箱要么
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不用吧...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 他有个内推的页面的
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 以前我不知道王聪为何一remote就结婚  现在终于理解了
<iMadper> http://wangcong.org/blog/archives/2335
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 长期提供 Twitter 内推 - A Geek's Page
<adam_magic_pack> jyfl987: 怎讲?
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 在家无聊 只能找点姑娘了
<onlylove> kk被警告用拼音……
<adam_magic_pack> jyfl987: 其实吧, 正常人类一直都是把姑娘放在第一位的, 不是说无聊才找姑娘
<onlylove> 是不是多来几次，KK就被踢掉了
<qiao> iMadper: http://wangcong.org/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: WANG Cong
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: [自動] 第 2 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 2/5
<iMadper> qiao: 你比老司机慢多了
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 问题是你得有那个时间去找
<iMadper> http://wangcong.org/
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 在办公室里 活干完了 你还是不能走动
<qiao> iMadper: 。。
<adam_magic_pack> jyfl987: 谁说的
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 你已经跟remote差不多了
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 受受
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 千岁
<onlylove> 怎么才能让kk继续讲拼音呢
<adam_magic_pack> ni ge zha zha
<alvin_rxg> adam_magic_pack: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan */%Cm.*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<happyaron> iMadper: 话说你真心想滚咯？
<jyfl987> iMadper 去哪里？
<iMadper> happyaron: 在irc说话哪里有真心的?
<jyfl987> 铁岭么
<onlylove_> 我擦，这啥情况！
<jyfl987> happyaron 君正的人为何找到你联系我呢
<iMadper> > "ni ge zha zha"
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *A-"[a*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<onlylove_> vpn莫名其妙的断了就算了，irc也掉
<^k^> iMadper: "ni ge zha zha" => https://eval.in/188625
<onlylove_> iMadper: 真打算把kk踢掉？
<iMadper> only
<iMadper> onlylove_: 我就试试看
<iMadper> > " zha " *5
<^k^> iMadper: " zha zha zha zha zha " => https://eval.in/188626
<happyaron> iMadper: 这可说不好哦
<happyaron> jyfl987: 不认识jz的人啊，img给的
<happyaron> onlylove_: kk有限速，爆不了
<jyfl987> iMadper 我说你上次跟我说 他们让我再发下  他们怎么知道你认识我
<iMadper> jyfl987: 听不懂
<jyfl987> iMadper at错人了  cc happyaron
<onlylove_> http://wangcong.org/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: WANG Cong
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: [自動] 第 3 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 3/5
<onlylove_> happyaron: ye!
<onlylove_> happyaron: 3次了
<happyaron> jyfl987: 我也没看懂你啥意思
<onlylove_> happyaron: 和那个bot说下，给kk个白名单
<happyaron> onlylove_: 好样的，原来 alvin_rxg 也带踢的
<happyaron> onlylove_: 你说呗
<tenzu> 胡须也戴帽子了
<jyfl987> happyaron 上次我说我给他们发申请了  过了几天你跟我说 img的人让我详细描述下要做的project
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 我又不知道他啥时候人机合一
<happyaron> jyfl987: 他们对谁都这样要求
<jyfl987> happyaron 问题是 他们怎么知道你认识我 要让你给我传话
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我又不知道他啥时候人机合一
<happyaron> jyfl987: wtf，我帮你问的
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: @错人了
<jyfl987> happyaron 原来如此  我以为是针对我那个邮件的呢
<happyaron> onlylove_: 直接说，当留言呗
<onlylove_> happyaron: 当年可怜的l5e因为输入法坏了来这敲拼音帮忙被那BOT踢过呢
<wiiw> > " 复位"
<^k^> wiiw: &quot; 复位&quot; => https://eval.in/188630
<jyfl987> 草啊  并发执行regex 都被人专利了
<wiiw> 专利已经走到尽头
<jyfl987> 除非你帮我移民到新西兰 否则也不过好似说说
<huntxu> > "ni"
<^k^> huntxu: "ni" => https://eval.in/188631
<jiero> huntxu: 。
<jyfl987> 或者我们全球的软件工程师都移民到斐济汤加之类的国家
<jyfl987> 那也不错
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<jyfl987> 我就怕将来新闻报道 当地居民发起编辑器圣战
<jiero> jyfl987: 那样就不好剥削你们的所得了，脱离社会了。
<huntxu> kk这是外包了
<jiero> jyfl987: 你们一直都是剥削对象啊
<jyfl987> jiero 我说这些国家是因为这些国家居民很少 大家都过去 就可以变成个工程师国家
<wangli> iMadper, 你内推twitter干嘛
<jiero> jyfl987: 然后整个国家就被武力猥亵了
<happyaron> onlylove_: o
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 啥时候带我们见见妹子啊
<wangli> iMadper, 进去整理面包？
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: LOL
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 妹子。
<jyfl987> jiero 竖子不足与语
<jiero> happyaron: 不过到处都是妹子啊
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 你不知道哈
<jiero> happyaron: 不知道什么？
<tenzu> happyaron: 阿当舍不得带出来
<wiiw> > class XX;end
<happyaron> tenzu: 哈哈
<^k^> wiiw: /tmp/execpad-4eb015651241/source-4eb015651241:1: class definition in method body def a;class XX;end;end;p a ^ => https://eval.in/188634
<jyfl987> > 9999.times('x')
<^k^> jyfl987: /tmp/execpad-23405ad02e39/source-23405ad02e39:1:in `times': wrong number of arguments (1 for 0) (ArgumentError) from /tmp/execpad-23405ad02e39/source-23405ad02e39:1:in `a' from /tmp/execpad-23405ad02e39/source-23405ad02e39:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/188635
<tenzu> happyaron: irc里能实现二连击么? 类似先/msg chanserv ... 然后马上 /kick ... 这样的
<wiiw> > 9999.times do |x| end
<^k^> wiiw: 9999 => https://eval.in/188636
<happyaron> tenzu: 貌似不能吧
<happyaron> tenzu: 主要看手快
<tenzu> happyaron: 嗯嗯
<jyfl987> happyaron 怎么不能 主流的客户端都支持写钩子脚本
<jiero> happyaron:  阿当安定的找到了他的爱人啊
<wiiw> > class XX;end
<jyfl987> 就是写个钩子脚本 等到自己有帽子的时候触发就是了
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  恭喜恭喜
<^k^> wiiw: Timeout, 超时。。
<jyfl987> jiero 那他爱人在哪里上班 有没有房
<jiero> jyfl987:  绝对不会告诉你我的
<jyfl987> jiero 不要把我们并列一块
<jiero> jyfl987: 好吧。
<skylto> 请教个问题，我正在用c++封装udp，但发送速率的控制不太好掌握，谁有好的建议吗？
<skylto> 如果发送太快，丢包太多，如果发送太慢，则效率不高！
<skylto> :)或者告诉我去那个频道可以得到帮助。。。
<tenzu> 主席竟然不来irc却看朋友圈啊
<jyfl987> tenzu irc发不了图嘛
<skylto> :'(。。。没人理我。
<wiiw> skylto: 那就tcp呗
<wiiw> > class XX;end; XX.name
<skylto> wiiw:暂时不考虑tcp
<^k^> wiiw: "XX" => https://eval.in/188640
<tenzu> jyfl987: 有些客户端可以预览网址, 如果是图片的话
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • cairo-dock可能修改成只在桌面可见吗. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463756 我想把它改成只要有任何窗口在它前面,都会遮挡它,把鼠标移到下面,开了其它窗口时也不会显弹出来 统计信息: 发表于 由 了解学习一下 — 2014-09-05 15:22
<jyfl987> tenzu 但我们肯定不用某些客户端  再说了 主席想来就来 你管得着嘛 你玩女学生的时候也没想着我们
<tenzu> 这样似乎也行, 不过就是需要蓄力时间
<happyaron> 阿当还需努力呢
<skylto> wiiw: 暂时先不考虑tcp
<happyaron> 别急别急
<tenzu> happyaron: 阿当的妹子是虚构的?
<skylto> 有人知道去哪儿问网络编程的频道吗
<wiiw> skylto: 我比较菜， udp估计很难把握频率
<happyaron> tenzu: 还不是“阿当的妹子”
<tenzu> happyaron: 搞了半天还没上手啊
<happyaron> 一撇还没有呢。
<tenzu> happyaron: 难怪丫总是magic_pack, 说自己心情不好
<happyaron> tenzu: 没啥关系的事。。。
<jyfl987> tenzu 半天没注意 你居然拿我开踢
<happyaron> tenzu: 和magic pack没关系
<tenzu> happyaron: 他说nick后面有magic pack表示心情不好
<tenzu> jyfl987: 我代表奥组委感谢你
<happyaron> tenzu: 但不是因为这个事
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 什么妹子?
<tenzu> happyaron: 阿当长大了, 烦心事多了, 嗯嗯
<jyfl987> tenzu 啊蛋每天心情都不好  毕竟最近股市大涨  可是他是做空的
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 鹅家的阿姨那事啊
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: magic_pack是好事来的 中和我的坏心情
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 你突然诈尸出来, 让我有一种背后说人坏话被发现了的感觉
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 口亨
<jyfl987> tenzu 帮我下点论文讲并发搜索子字符串的
<jyfl987> 当然 并发执行regex的更好
<wiiw> 下周股市就跌了
<tenzu> jyfl987: 给我keyword
<jyfl987> tenzu multi pattern matching
<jusss> 变量名字的命名，怎么搞好
<jyfl987> tenzu 或者是  parallel regex matching
<jyfl987> 要是有这么个算法  估计拿来实现下 又可以弄个牛逼的项目了
<^k^> fg `人机合一
<wiiw> > lambda do 1+1 end
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.403.cyl72F&id=16185829980&ns=1#detail
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 顺丰包邮Patagonia Men's Hi-Loft Down Sweater男款超轻羽绒服-淘宝网 价格:780.00
<^k^> wiiw: Timeout, 超时。。
<jyfl987> ^k^ 你又人基合一了？
<^k^> .. `人机合一
<adam_magic_pack> 人鸡合一
<tenzu> jyfl987: sciencedirect登录有点问题, 改天换win8再下载
<jyfl987> tenzu 好 如果有相关论文 下载了打个包发给我把 邮件或者网盘都行
<jyfl987> tenzu 要 pdf
<tenzu> jyfl987: sciencedirect上面的都是pdf
<jyfl987> tenzu 我怕碰到逼格高的人给我tex
<jyfl987> 我受不了装个转换工具 依赖连给我下了200M的工具
<tenzu> jyfl987: 那我尽量把逼格降低
<nyfair> jyfl987: tex牛牛
<jyfl987> tenzu 恩 夹点女学生私照最妙
<jyfl987> nyfair 你可有 ida pro?
<nyfair> jyfl987: 老司机，求4chan流出的种子
<jyfl987> nyfair 我记得你搞过破解
<jyfl987> nyfair 昨晚上去看了 被删了好多
<jyfl987> nyfair 包租婆 求IDA pro破解版啊
<jyfl987> ee今天怎么还不来
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 明显知道你的意图
<jyfl987> onlylove_ 什么意图？
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 要licence
<jyfl987> onlylove_ 破解版也行 包租婆不给我 我也很无奈
<onlylove_> jyfl987: http://www.baidu.com/baidu?wd=IDA+pro&tn=monline_dg
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ IDA pro_百度搜索
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 其实吧……就那么回事
<jyfl987> onlylove_ 你只是给了我一个搜索入口 我要的是验证过的 可用 没病毒的
<jyfl987> onlylove_ 那个第二个结果 我就下载安装过  根本不行 tmd
<^k^> jyfl987, .. 休息一下 ..  16:04
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 看雪的那个呢
<jyfl987> onlylove_ 其实不是我非要盗版 是他们正版太他妈贵了  1000多美元
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 技术在那摆着呢
<jyfl987> onlylove_ 看雪这种地方提供的软件  我得开个虚拟机跑
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 你看很多行业专有软件，都很贵
<jyfl987> onlylove_ 他们提供超过50个处理器的支持 可是我根本不需要
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 或者下载吧那个
<jyfl987> onlylove_ 所以他们的销售策略有问题
<jyfl987> 如果是 只提供我想要的处理器版本的 200－300快 那我可以买
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 你害怕看雪给你下马？
<jyfl987> onlylove_ 当然了 我还记得以前灰鸽子干的事
<onlylove_> 说的也是，人就玩kernel的
<jyfl987> 他给许多黑客提供的版本本身就带了后门 把那些初级黑客给搞了
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 你可以买starter嘛，50是处理器家族
<jyfl987> onlylove_ starter就是那个价
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 这没办法，这属于行业门槛……
<jyfl987> onlylove_ fuck them
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 他们认为，玩这行的，都是不缺钱的暴力
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 你赚那么多，我少赚点
<jusss> onlylove_: 刚才交行给我打电话办visa卡
<jyfl987> onlylove_ 不是 凭良心说 他们付出了那么高的成本 多收点钱没问题  但是我觉得他们销售策略很有问题
<Maya1> hi...
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 提建议
<jyfl987> onlylove_ google研发比他们还高呢  人家搜索免费用呢
<onlylove_> jusss: 然后呢
<jusss> onlylove_: 要公司座机号还有身份证
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 问题是……人google是靠搜索起家，不是靠搜索吃饭
<onlylove_> jusss: 有这俩就可以了
<onlylove_> jusss: 座机可以留前台
<jyfl987> onlylove_ 错 google是考搜索吃饭的  只不过他们很聪明 卖广告
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 你让ida卖广告么……
<jyfl987> onlylove_ 我只是拿google做个例子
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 打开反编译窗口，左边弹窗，右边弹窗？
<jyfl987> onlylove_ 意思是 并非投入高 就一定要销售单价高
<jyfl987> 他50个处理器的 拆成单个处理器版本 拆开卖不是也可以么
<jyfl987> 像我就为了反汇编 8051的 花个6k 我自己觉得很2啊
<onlylove_> 估计他不知道是设计问题还是啥问题
<jusss> onlylove_: 让我添工资的话填多少
<jyfl987> 还有  他们完全可以提供云服务 在线反汇编啊
<onlylove_> 反正人允许对IDA进行反编译
<jyfl987> 按次数收钱多好
<jusss> onlylove_: 填1k估计不给我办呀
<jyfl987> 一次100快也行啊  我可能就用那一次
<onlylove_> jusss: 你让上门办卡的给你随便填个
<onlylove_> jyfl987: adobe貌似最近在这么干
<jyfl987> onlylove_ adobe就聪明了啊
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 擦，他销售那么聪明，技术为何不把flash搞好点
<jyfl987> onlylove_ 你怎么知道他技术不好呢  何况 你怎么知道其他人不满意呢  我看win平台的很满意flash啊
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 其实你有一点没想到，adobe是按年收费，然后之前一套老软件可以用好几年
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 现在需要每年交钱
<jyfl987> onlylove_ 这个我乐意啊 因为我可能就只用那一阵  干嘛非要花一大笔钱呢
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 你确定win平台满意？我只是对activeX的那个满意，
<jyfl987> onlylove_ 况且老软件一升级 你不是一样要花钱
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 反正ff的flash天天崩
<jyfl987> onlylove_ 你不是他们的典型用户  要不然 office这么难用的工具 何以成为软件的现金牛呢
<onlylove_> jyfl987: office虽然难用，但是office的核心是excel
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 换句话说，只要有excel，其他都去掉，office一样赚
<jyfl987> onlylove_ 难说 我看许多人都依赖word
<onlylove_> jyfl987: word那是大众用户，excel那是核心用户
<onlylove_> jyfl987: wps和libre对大表的处理都不如excel
<jyfl987> onlylove_ 对了  ppt 用的人也超多
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 当然我觉的大表格，更适合数据库
<jyfl987> onlylove_ 我觉得那是 excel本身的格式有问题
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 哦，说起来，wps的公式，不如excel的样子，
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 还有vba，反正……你问问meaculpa吧
<jyfl987> onlylove_ vba哪里有人用哦
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 他说过一句话，只要会vba就能赚大钱
<onlylove_> jyfl987: office宏啊
<tenzu> jyfl987: 还真有excel达人用vba
<jyfl987> tenzu 那都是不会sql的人
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • sos:gnome-terminal在root用户下无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463757 如题，在普通用户下使用正常，切换root错误如下，怎么解决？ root@ubuntu:~# gnome-terminal Error constructing proxy for org.gnome.Terminal:/org/gnome/Terminal/Factory0: 为 org.gnome.Terminal 调用 StartServiceByName 出错：GDBus.Err
<^k^>  ─> or:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Process /usr/lib/gnome-terminal/gnome-terminal-server exited with status 1 统计信息: 发 …
<jyfl987> 我觉得还不如弄个sqlite前端呢
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 其实是没财务软件，然后……用excel
<jyfl987> 做个 excel like的ui就行
<tenzu> jyfl987: 会用excel的人群里, 学过sql的人不多吧
<jyfl987> tenzu p
 * onlylove_ 成功转移话题
<jyfl987> tenzu 我以前告诉一个用excel的人sql的特性 她马上就觉得sql好 只是sql没有她觉得好用的ui工具
<nyfair> jyfl987: 卢瑟买不起，只能用ollydbg
<tenzu> jyfl987: 还不是不会用sql
<jyfl987> nyfair 只要能反汇编我的8051固件就行 给我推荐几个工具
<jyfl987> nyfair 是 .bin 的
<jusss> tenzu: sqlcmd.exe
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 他（她）们玩不转数据库
<onlylove_> jyfl987: bin或者hex无所谓的
<jusss> tenzu: 不是很难
<nyfair> jyfl987: 不懂，帮顶
<jyfl987> tenzu 但是许多用excel的人也不会vba 只是 excel的ui上集成了简单操作嘛
<jyfl987> nyfair fuck 装逼
<nyfair> 我本来就只会windows pe
<tenzu> jyfl987: 对于那些人来说, 能用excel的简单操作或者笨办法解决问题就行了
<jyfl987> tenzu 我真觉得 给sqlite弄个 excelike 的 ui有搞头
<adam_magic_pack> 妈呀走了
<jyfl987> sqlite直接就有文件的
<nyfair> jyfl987: sqlite gui不是有很多么
<jyfl987> nyfair 毛 你不是改过foorbar
<qiao> iMadper: 查看笔记本电池剩余电量的命令是什么来着。。
<jyfl987> nyfair 得要excel like的
<tenzu> jyfl987: 你改不了exceler的使用习惯也是白费, 就好像发个通知几个字也得放到.doc文档里一样, 说了也不改
<nyfair> jyfl987: 比如bioware的无冬之夜
<iMadper> qiao: acpixxx什么的
<jyfl987> tenzu 有一些每天要处理大量 excel的核心人员会改过去的 只要你真的做得好用 因为他们在乎这个
<jyfl987> tenzu 我们公司就有一些销售需要大量时间花在处理excel上
<jyfl987> 所以前天开会 产品希望我们写代码的可以帮他们加速这个
<tenzu> jyfl987: 大量的财务人员就不愿意改, 销售觉得学习成本高也不愿意改
<jyfl987> nyfair 不要扯开话题  给我找点 8051的反汇编工具
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 不要扯开话题 包养我!!!
<jyfl987> tenzu 那是因为普通人本来就处理不了多少东西  所以无所谓
<jyfl987> tenzu 你比如说 一天就处理一个excel的人  每次10分钟  你做这个工具可以让他处理过程减少到5分钟  但是他要花一个月来学习你这工具  他当然懒得用了
<onlylove_> jyfl987: nyfair解密游戏的，应该主要是解密exe
<tenzu> jyfl987: 财务管发工资和奖金的人, 在excel上处理的东西可不少了
<iMadper> qiao:  upower  -i `upower -e | grep bat` | grep per
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 不不不，你想错了，原来我花10分钟，处理一个文件，现在要处理两个文件，我的活多了
<jyfl987> tenzu 但是假如你的工具做得跟excel几乎一样 他根本不需要学 如果他需要学 那他学的是sql而不是 vba 这个我觉得是可行的
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 如果你闲着，被老板看见，不好的
<qiao> iMadper: 是 acpi --battery
<iMadper> qiao: 哦.
<jyfl987> tenzu 我见过他们拖来拖去的 效率很低
<qiao> iMadper: fedora 下可以，帽帽的系统既然没有acpi这么个软件包。。
<adam_magic_pack> qiao: iMadper cat /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/capacity ......
<tenzu> jyfl987: 他们还是会抱怨和excel有不同, 没地儿说理去
<iMadper> qiao: 有吧. 我用过
<jyfl987> tenzu 那是你的臆想
<jyfl987> tenzu 只有实际试试我才能认同你说的
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 老司机.
<jyfl987> 普通人也挺可怜的
<qiao> iMadper: 那我再找找。。
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 那一堆系统status工具, 全都是读proc和sys, 直接自己读好了...
<tenzu> jyfl987: 我家女王同事大多是我说的这类人, 他们连excel里固有的函数都懒得学
<jyfl987> 抱怨几句都不行  你玩个 bsd 还会抱怨shell跟linux上的有差异呢
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 如何为中英文分别指定默认字体 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463759 怎样写 fonts.conf 才能使系统以不同的字体来显示中英文呢？ 比如说，无衬线字体中文想用雅黑，英文想用 Ubuntu。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yufw — 2014-09-05 16:34
<adam_magic_pack> qiao: 给你发命令了混蛋
<qiao>    adam_magic_pack 恩，看到你这个了。。
<nyfair> tenzu: 你给涨工资就肯学了
<iMadper> qiao: 我也给你发了
<tenzu> nyfair: 我还等着别人给我涨工资
<jyfl987> tenzu 那你家女王不是我的目标受众 他们是随大流 被外力驱动的  现在流行用这个  他们只能用这个  将来流行别的 她们又被迫用别的
<jyfl987> tenzu 我只要搞定那些核心用户就行
<qiao> iMadper: adam_magic_pack  两位大拿 赞一个
<adam_magic_pack> qiao: 乖
<onlylove_> tenzu: excel固有函数很赞
<jyfl987> tenzu 同时要做个工具把excel导入到sqlite
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 搞csv好了
<tenzu> jyfl987: 那只能理解为对象用户群组不同了
<jyfl987> onlylove_  csv换汤不换药
<adam_magic_pack> "有话好好说, 不要发自拍" 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<jyfl987> tenzu 我说了  有些人 他是要一天到晚处理这些 他们是真心需要提高效率的工具的 这也是那些主动学习 vba的人
<tenzu> onlylove_: 我交给女王用mach()以后, 她觉得很神奇, 还告诉了她的同事使用, 能省她们很多事
<tenzu> jyfl987: 有空学vba就有空学sql吧, 有些人是没时间学, 也不想学, 只想重复机械工作刷工作量
<jyfl987> tenzu 对啊 像你女王大人 他们最好是根本不需要做这事啊 他用excel 也是被迫的 所以我不用去考虑他们抱怨不抱怨
 * tenzu 给黄子买鸡蛋去了
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 很多人用word和excel都是被迫的
<jyfl987> tenzu 我只要想办法让那些核心的人都用上这个  这样他们自然能迫使其他跟着的人被迫用我的 不就行了
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 不不不，你没考虑过ZF机关
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 上级下文啥的
<jyfl987> onlylove_ 上级有给下级用excel的 ？ 你说的是word吧
<nyfair> excel是神器啊
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 有
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 相信我，我见过的
<sou_> txt 才是神器
<onlylove_> 毛，QQ和电话，真·神器
<jyfl987> onlylove_ 都很少  而且我爸爸他们内部发文件 现在都是走个内部平台 压根就没有word了
<onlylove_> jyfl987: 我可是见过内网啥样的
<jyfl987> onlylove_ 贵山东 哼哼
<sou_> 纯文本是构建程序的基础
<nyfair> 事业线？
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats_: "被追逐鸵鸟蛋"...
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: maplebeats_要追逐鸵鸟蛋？
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 大姐真积极...
<nyfair> 3天假期，你们有什么推荐的游戏玩？
<onlylove_> nyfair: 扫雷，蜘蛛纸牌
<jusss> nyfair: 工口游戏
<palomino|working> ....
<nyfair> jusss: 老司机，推荐个
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 哈哈
<palomino|working> 我要玩mortal kombat
<onlylove_> jusss: 玩三天不怕死掉？
<nyfair> onlylove_: 我不像他，死不掉
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 突然想到窝的各种资料大姐都有......
<nyfair> my little pony
<nyfair> 药不能停
<gebjgd> nyfair: 其实造人是个很不错的游戏
<jusss> onlylove_: 我同学玩了一周，经常流鼻血
<jusss> 上火
<nyfair> jusss: 老司机，求带带
<onlylove_> jusss: 啥游戏啊，这么厉害
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 哈哈
<jusss> onlylove_: 人工少女
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 你是想要还是不想要啊
<onlylove_> jusss: ai2还是ai3
<nyfair> jusss: 人工学园2都出dlc了你还停留在ai2的年代？
<nyfair> jusss: 图样图森破
<freeflying> imtxc: 找壕们啊 adam_magic_pack happyaron iMadper 等
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: happyaron: freeflying: 拜三壕
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 你又调侃我
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 累死累活赚的血汗钱还没银行利息高，你说用得着上班么？
<iMadper> freeflying: ... 我这么穷... 等你接济我呢
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 你说啥了?
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 包养我!!!!!
<gameover_> ubuntu下面使用networkmanager-strongswan 来连接ikev2 为什么mobike功能没用
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕去欧洲哪个城市呢
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: lpc
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 杜塞尔多夫 阿姆斯特丹 巴黎
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 果然壕
<nyfair> 同去同去
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 后头那俩就都是一天, 纯粹就是看一眼就跑
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 好啊好啊
<happyaron> nyfair: 我不是壕，freeflying是频道第一壕
<nyfair> happyaron: 比每天20w的蛋壕还要壕？
<happyaron> nyfair: 壕多了
<happyaron> nyfair: 你想，猴叔叔都混迹多少年了
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 我20w津巴布韦币
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 1微秒20w津巴布韦币？
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 毛线
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 包养我!!!!!
<nyfair> 以后可以拿来当度量衡
<nyfair> adam的壕度是一蛋
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 你是一万石
<nyfair> freeflying: 壕有两蛋乎？
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 你羞不羞?
 * adam_magic_pack 注销了东方万里行, 渣渣
<huntxu> nyfair: 羞羞脸
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • 求助：关于在docker中运行的mysql访问出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463761 这个问题挺复杂的。 我使用docker安装了mysql5.6。安装源为https://registry.hub.docker.com/u/tutum/mysql/ 启动命令是docker run --name mysql -p 3306:3307 -e MYSQL_ROOT_PASSWORD=admin -d mysql。 然后连接测试mysql -uadmin -pad
<^k^>  ─> min -P3307 -h127.0.0.1 一切正常 但是java Spring的项目运行报错，提示连接拒绝。 配置如下 Code: xboss.request.batch.adm …
<jyfl987> nyfair a dam 你懂有几个的
<freeflying> nyfair: 你要是真妹纸，自己验下好了
 * pity 下班
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 啥都没说啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 有闲置 mba 么，求送
<freeflying> imtxc: 你要送我mba啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 有闲置的RMB么, 求送
<adam_magic_pack> 华夏真不专业.... 搞得我没法下班
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 这么巧 你工资卡也是？
<adam_magic_pack> jyfl987: 华夏旅行社.....
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 额 说话说一半 A Dam
 * onlylove_ 突然觉得好饿
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我去, 找不到证据证明断电这个操作是acpi做的
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 加油 我下班了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 恩.
<nyfair> http://m6.chinaiiss.com/html/20149/4/a73560.html
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 伊拉克官方曝中国人参加ISIS照片 浑身是血_社会百态_战略网
<jyfl987> nyfair 看得很过瘾
<onlylove_> nyfair: 美国人分得清中国人和日本人还有韩国人？
<onlylove_> nyfair: 哦，伊拉克人
<huntxu> 伊拉克人估计也分不清吧。。。
<nyfair> 应该是支那人吧，棒子和鬼子绿绿少
<jyfl987> onlylove_ 贵国有好多圣战的嘛
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/325651.htm  hp这个也不错  不过还是 acer那个诱惑人
<^k^> jyfl987: ⇪ HP惠普发布两款Chrombook 14寸机型采用Nvidia K1处理器_Hewlett-Packard 惠普_cnBeta.COM
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/07/Cg-4WFI2m56IQu4jAADaPraK7hsAALq5ALVNn4AANpW592.jpg 比萨还是放在盘里烤好些
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu下安装eva提示找不到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463762 本来平时就用的是webqq，今天偶然看到EVA这个软件，可以实现QQ基本功能，包括传输文件之类的，想尝试一下，但是一直没成功。 具体问题就是，如果我直接sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install eva 系统提示说
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jusss> ads
<jiero> 感觉我还是会选 nikon D3300 。。。单反感觉更好。
<hoxily|droid> 土豪
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M02/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2nTyISlLPAACgzhE1UsoAALrFAGBoPEAAKDm286.jpg 您这是要发射了?
<jiero> hoxily: 壕毛。
<jiero> hoxily:  你一个月工资买3台
<jiero> hoxily:  我还要信用卡分歧
<jiero> huntxu:  广东去哪里玩啊。中秋时间
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<sj__> 呵呵。 大家好。
<sj__> 唉。。 没人了。。
<sennn_> 本屌丝归来了!
<sennn_> ⊙﹏⊙b汗    一人没有!
<zedfire> ……
<netsnail_> 有人用x240吗？
<netsnail_> 真是垃圾啊
<sennn_> 什么东东?
<netsnail_> thinkpad真是越来越不行了
<sennn_> 草
<sennn_> 昨天看了一本书,叫自己创作编程语言,之类的,不错
<sj__> 。。。。。。。。
<sennn_> 還是繁體看着舒服
<jusss> 还是裸体看着舒服
<sj__> 我主机 电源 怎么很烫很烫。
<sennn_> 是啊
<sennn_> 現在intel發飆了
<sj__> ？
<sennn_> 直奔手機 平板而去
<sj__> 电源要烧了。
<sennn_> 換平板吧
<sennn_> windows8.1平板intel只要999
<sennn_> 還送最新版正版office
<sj__> 。。。。。。。
<sj__> 小米平板呢
<sennn_> 直接無視
<sj__> 。。。。。。
<sj__> 流弊阿。
<sj__> 呵呵
<sj__> 还好吧我感觉
<sennn_> 小米已死,有事燒紙
<sennn_> 雷軍變雷人
<sennn_> !!!
<sj__> 不至于。 买了个用了用感觉还行。 有的应用略显粗糙。
<sj__> 哈哈
<sj__> 主要是要抢购 真tmd 恶心。
<sennn_> intel x86構架+win8.1
<sennn_> 平板槓槓的
<sj__> 笔记本 有触摸的吧。
<sennn_> 太貴
<sennn_> 只要998
<sj__> 闪了。 看看。 我到主机了。 电源太烫了 。。。 要烧了
<sennn_> intel windows8.1平板拿回家!!!
<sennn_> 屌炸天的節奏
<jusss> 可以装arch？
<sennn_> yes
<sennn_> 當然
<sennn_> 只要998
<sennn_> intel 4核 64位 高頻 平板拿回家!!!
<jusss> 平板打字太bieque
<jusss> 憋屈
<sennn_> 魅族萬歲
<sennn_> 支持移動藍牙實體鍵盤 只要199
<sennn_> 我看了 凡是上了央視的企業 都要完蛋
<sennn_> 比如 HTC
<sennn_> 比如 小米
<sennn_> 屌炸天 央視定律 頂誰誰死!哈哈哈哈!
<sennn_> 汗........
<sennn_> 沒人?
<jusss> ，
<jusss> onlylove_: 你telnet别的shell在里面用vim进入交互模式，这是怎么写的？
<jusss> hoxily: 你在吗？
<sennn_> x86 平板時代已經到來
 * jusss 多么希望有个老师，可以问他，他之回答我问得
<jusss> 不让我看源码
<netsnail_> sennn_: 哪里有卖？
<sennn_> netsnail_ 哪裏都有啊!
<netsnail_> intel 4核 64位 高频 能装ARCH的平板
<jyfl987> 我就买了个x86 平板测试
<jyfl987> 台电的 是不是64位没注意
<netsnail_> 耗电怎么样？
<jyfl987> 发热厉害 耗电续航还行 真的一直跑没试过 我本来就是买个体验下而已
<netsnail_> 平板怎么能用高性能CPU呢
<jyfl987> 工艺进步了嘛
<sennn_> 就是
<jyfl987> 现在的手机性能都比20年前的工作站性能还好呢
<sennn_> 到明年就有14nm構架了,更牛逼
<sennn_> 對於聯想的pc夢我們只能 呵呵 了!
<jusss> jyfl987: 你知道telnet是怎么实现返回交互界面的吗？是用什么函数
<jyfl987> jusss 是实现了个 tty
<jusss> jyfl987: windows也是这样
<jusss> ？
<jyfl987> jusss 有什么奇怪的 是实现了个虚拟的tty设备而已
<Mayaer> 哎呀 当叔走了
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 乃来啦～
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 嗯
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 呼呼  好久不见呀
<cherd> win7和ios均可连接到strongswan搭建的vpn并正常上网 但是ubuntu下用networkmanager-strongswan 能连接不能上网
<Mayaer> jiero: 摸摸大～
<cherd> 不知道什么原因啊 mtu?
<gebjgd> netsnail_: 如何不行
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 有木有最新裸照，发点给我，中秋要一个人过，， 我要擼管
<jiero> Mayaer:  ;D
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我在深圳了
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 唉。。这么多年了，你还单着呢
<jiero> Mayaer: 我也是呢
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我在广府
<Mayaer> 哈哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 嗯，
<jyfl987> mba到手
<jyfl987> jiero 我也是  我年龄还比你大
<Mayaer> 话说我索尼的电脑 在win下的时候可以去官网下触摸板的驱动 现在在Ubuntu下 怎么弄触摸板的驱动啊
<jiero> jyfl987: 你太像 geek
<Mayaer> 中秋这么大好的节日。。表谈这么伤感的话题嘛。。
<jyfl987> jiero 恩 我熊猫还比你多 居然都单着
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ .. 我只知道 将 xorg驱动全部装了就可以了
<Mayaer> 软件中心里面有咩
<jiero>  jyfl987   熊猫？
<Mayaer> 这么多年了。。我对Ubuntu的认知也还是停留在最初阶段，哈哈哈
<jiero> Mayaer:  想要知道的知道就行了
<Mayaer> 这学期我们开Linux的课程了
<Mayaer> 选修课 俩学分
<Mayaer> 竟然是个美女老师！！！！！！
<Mayaer> 特别清新脱俗   给人干干净净的感觉
<CyrusYzGTt> 你也是美女
<jiero> onlylove 我终于买了包了。虽然看起来很烂。。。但是受不了了。 http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B006G715AU/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Tuscarora 途斯卡洛拉 城市生活 电波双肩电脑包 中性 红色 cldb05001-皮具箱包-亚马逊中国
<Mayaer> 就是略矮。。而且没胸。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 起码我有你的照片，
<Mayaer> 这都多少年前的事啦～
<jiero> 。。。。。。。
<jiero> Mayaer:  我现在很惨。
<jiero> 算了。
<Mayaer> 咋个惨法儿
 * jiero 自杀好了
<Mayaer> 别嘛别嘛
<Mayaer> 有啥不开心的  说出来让大家开心一下～
 * jiero 又活了
<jiero> Mayaer: 不说了。
<jiero> Mayaer: 已经惹怒了全频道了
<jyfl987> jiero 你怎么惨了 难道最近撸不出来了
<Mayaer> :'(说嘛
<jiero> jyfl987:  4个月不想那事情了。
<jiero> Mayaer: 我脑残了。
<jyfl987> jiero 你已经认命了 看来
<Mayaer> jiero: 你已经禁欲四个月了！！
<jiero> Mayaer: 不知道这酸么。
<Mayaer> 四个月没撸过管！！
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 你学学！！
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 不行
<jyfl987> jiero 可见吃素危害大
<jyfl987> 撸管都没兴致了
<jiero> jyfl987: 和吃什么没关系
<jyfl987> jiero 有  你就是个活例子
<jiero> jyfl987: 死去的是你的记忆
<jyfl987> jiero 活着的是你的体液？
<jiero> jyfl987: 我一天吃半斤肉也没有那欲望冒头
<jyfl987> jiero 那你应该被计生办引进改良工作绩效
<jiero> jyfl987: 律己根本无意义，无法影响别人——除非别的地方和别人相同。。。
<jyfl987> jiero 也对 超弦说不定有12维
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助-网页视频不能观看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463764 刚装上ubuntu 14，上网时候发现一些网页视频打不开 提示window.frames plyFrame.frames is undefined。有什么办法么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 guoxiansen — 2014-09-05 21:05
<knownbad> 上班去。
<gebjgd> 下班咯
<wzssyqa> test
<^k^> wzssyqa:点点点.  01:15
<onlylove> 袜子好
 * onlylove 拜有妹子的袜子
<wzssyqa> onlylove_: 好
<wzssyqa> onlylove_: 袜子没有妹子
<gebjgd> knownbad: 上班呢  老屁眼
<knownbad> 必需的，老婆等着钱花呢。
<knownbad> 你呢？   G干的爽不爽？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 太爽了
<knownbad> 女同事都操完了？
<knownbad> 哈哈哈
<gebjgd> knownbad: 说到女同事  大公司就是好 漂亮妞多
<gebjgd> knownbad: 干不完啊
<knownbad> 幸福啊。
<knownbad> 真得买个电视播放器了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 至于么
<knownbad> 老婆的外公外婆来了这里。
<knownbad> 你那台有区域外的限制吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有些有
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是看不了  估计是最近光腚肿菊搞的
<knownbad> 这里有和国内合作的但绑定网路电话挺贵的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 准备把小孩送回国内住上一段时间
<knownbad> 这好吗？   老婆也跟我讨论过但决定是避免。
<knownbad> 准备生二胎吗？
 * jiero 摸摸 knownbad
 * knownbad @@～
#ubuntu-cn 2014-09-06
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu更新过程中报错，求高手帮忙。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463776 # apt-get install -f 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 正在更正依赖关系... 完成 将会安装下列额外的软件包： libc6 建议安装的软件包： glibc-d
<^k^>  ─> oc 下列软件包将被升级： libc6 升级了 1 个软件包，新安装了 0 个软件包，要卸载 0 个软件包，有 200 个软件 …
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐
<tanghao> 我的windows+D快捷键显示桌面突然不能用了，怎么办啊，朋友们
<tanghao> is anybody here?
<tanghao> 喂，有人吗
<jiero> tanghao: 不知道那个
<tanghao> 好吧
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.10版本软件源换为sohu源后，提示系统更新，更新完成了14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463777 麒麟14.10版本软件源换为sohu源后，提示系统更新，更新完成了14.04了。。。 有么有这个可能啊？更新成14.10要怎么做？ 顺便问下，ubuntu下有没有asp的编辑软件啊？类似
<^k^>  ─> dreamwear的，wine下可以打开DW但是感觉很占CPU，卡的不行！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 phlash — 2014-09-06 8:16
<tanghao> i am using the Xubuntu14
<tanghao> 大哥们，现在打开google。hk也需要翻墙吗
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.10版本软件源换为sohu源后，提示系统更新，更新完成了14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463777 麒麟14.10版本软件源换为sohu源后，提示系统更新，更新完成了14.04了。。。 有么有这个可能啊？更新成14.10要怎么做？ 顺便问下，ubuntu下有没有asp的编辑软件啊？类似
<^k^>  ─> dreamwear的，wine下可以打开DW但是感觉很占CPU，卡的不行！ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:noobslab/themes sudo apt-get update …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.10版本软件源换为sohu源后，提示系统更新，更新完成了14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463777 麒麟14.10版本软件源换为sohu源后，提示系统更新，更新完成了14.04了。。。 有么有这个可能啊？更新成14.10要怎么做？ 顺便问下，ubuntu下有没有asp的编辑软件啊？类似
<^k^>  ─> dreamwear的，wine下可以打开DW但是感觉很占CPU，卡的不行！ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:noobslab/themes sudo apt-get update …
<tanghao> 你们能打开谷歌吗
<dmint> wen.lu 我记得之前有人用这个
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ wen.lu)
<tanghao> 手动设置DNS的时候，提示dns: 未找到命令
<tanghao> 我需要安装什么东西啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/08/Cg-4V1I2rEKINShFAAEDUI9MXJYAALrHQKa3OEAAQNo128.jpg 看到冠希新女友的时候就有一种似曾相识的感觉,原来真相在这里！
<happyaron> freeflying: https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=878
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ err: no title
<netsnail_> 点点点
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • root用户支持fcitx http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463778 我装了搜狗输入法，在eclipse中开发时要输入中文，但是当是以root用户运行时不可以输入，以自己的账户运行就可以。 在～目录下的.config中找到了fcitx文件夹，但是root的.config中没有。是不是我把这个fcitx文件夹复制
<^k^>  ─> 到root中就可以了，还要配置吗？ 或者在切到root时怎么能默认支持fcitx 谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunchannel …
<sennn_> 本屌絲又回來了!
<yunfan> imtxc:  可来玩几盘打枪？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 锐捷客户端无法连接到校园网，求大神帮忙解决！多谢多谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463779 按照锐捷客户端的说明，在终端进行相应的操作以后，出现提示：《《《《认证失败：用户不允许使用本服务！》》》 另外，在此同时，任务栏里的网络连
<jiero> onlylove:  买到包没到，巧克力酱到了。
<onlylove> jiero: 你现在在哪？
<jiero> onlylove: 深圳啊
<jiero> onlylove: 怎么了？
<onlylove> jiero: 没，我以为你又换地方了
<jiero> onlylove: 这里租市区130平方上下两层的要5300/月
<jiero> onlylove: 不过这个市区真乱的是 - 贫民区——华强北周围
<onlylove> jiero: 比帝都便宜点吧
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯。
<onlylove> jiero: 华强北是世界工厂
<jiero> onlylove: 我就在深圳市这地标上方不远。
<jiero> onlylove: 华强北。很奇葩的地方。
<jiero> onlylove: 因为人就是混乱的，这里规划都是混乱的。
<onlylove> jiero: 中关村很多商家从华强北拿货
<yunfan> onlylove: 我在北京站这里的网吧
<jiero> onlylove:因为急着用包，随意买了个。。。http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B006G715AU/ref=oh_details_o00_s01_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Tuscarora 途斯卡洛拉 城市生活 电波双肩电脑包 中性 红色 cldb05001-皮具箱包-亚马逊中国
<jiero> yunfan: 好吧。
<yunfan> onlylove: tmd  网络太烂了
<yunfan> onlylove: 你来下不？
<onlylove> yunfan: 北京站，站前？
<jiero> yunfan: 网吧就是玩游戏者和用国产软件看视频的人聚集地方
<onlylove> yunfan: 青年旅社对面那个？
<yunfan> onlylove: 这附近就一个啊  边上是肯德基的
<yunfan> jiero: 关键是那个网络烂 是电信通的 tmd
<onlylove> yunfan: 我想想肯德基……好吧，我找找去，
<onlylove> yunfan: 我知道有个地下二层的
<onlylove> yunfan: 对面是青年旅社
<yunfan> onlylove: 等下 我找下具体地址给你  就在北京站门口
<onlylove> yunfan: 旁边是禾田家
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有永安堂药房
<jiero> yunfan onlylove  面基了？
<onlylove> jiero: 不，拿发票
<jiero> onlylove:  其实面基就是面见的谐音吧。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 捷迅网吧 北京站前面的 你在地图上搜这个名字可以找到
<onlylove> jiero: 我恨adam
<onlylove> yunfan: 好吧，我地图上看一眼
<yunfan> onlylove: 对 是 和田家边上 我刚才还吃饭了
<jiero> onlylove:  呃...
 * jiero 摸摸 imtxc  没有看到未来，奥林巴斯竟然从 e pl7 开始不是全球联保了，我还想买那个呢。。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，那就是地下那个，我关掉机器出门
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWHGyIVObHAAF-gxRV2D8AAMY4QBILIgAAX6b048.jpg 懂事的女人会在男人晨勃的时候坐上去,有情趣的男人会在女人打呵欠的时候塞进去！
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 思源黑体在Chrome和Opera中效果不一样 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463780 Opera中，思源黑体的效果十分好，笔画很浓，但是在Chrome中显得发虚。不知道是字重的差异还是渲染的差异。 效果图见附件。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yufw — 2014-09-06 12:46
<jiero> 好孩子啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 找老婆 : 父:你都这样大了,该找一个老婆了。子:是呀,但茫茫人海,我找谁的老婆呢?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • [求助]为何不能用硬链接建立桌面程序？(新人来啦，想想还是发这里吧) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463782 RT，我试过把application下的链过来 /usr/lib/下的链过来都不行 硬链接桌面上已经存在的desktop文件也不行 哪位大大给讲讲这方面 对GNOME启动器不了解 谁给讲讲
<^k^>  ─> 这个 我链接启动器本身都不行 简直无语啦 统计信息: 发表于 由 373650433 — 2014-09-06 14:07
<alchymia_> w5
<jussss> x
<jussss> -gxRV2D8AAMY4QBILIgAAX6b048.jpg 懂事的女人会在男人晨勃的时候坐上去,有情趣的男人会在女人打呵欠的时候塞进去！
<jussss> sed the connection]
<jussss> 小k真好
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 遇到一个问题不如何解决：关于包依赖和冲突。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463783 Code: $ dpkg  -l | grep 'libstdc++6' [color=#FF0000]rU[/color]  libstdc++6:amd64                                            4.9.1-12                                            amd64     
<^k^>  ─>   GNU Standard C++ Library v3 [color=#FF0000]rF[/color]  libstdc++6:i386                                            …
<sennn> 9月9號不會發佈iphone 6,我想
<jiero> sennn: 其实和我五官。
<jiero> 无关。
 * jiero 准备从今往后不看新闻。
<sennn> 那你看啥?
<lainme_> 看漫画？
<sennn> 誰能給我一些比特幣 地址:1FV9sivy3kLD3GViDdxLmabKnaee23fNko
<jiero> lainme: 。。。
<Guest502-> -
<jiero> sennn:  看旧闻
<jiero> cc lainme
<sennn> 屌
<jussss> 屌
<CyrusYzGTt> 屌
<CyrusYzGTt> 銱
 * jiero 践踏 CyrusYzGTt
 * jiero 现在专门想要打击 CyrusYzGTt
 * CyrusYzGTt 赐予 jiero 死亡、瘟疫
 * jiero 已经无法鄙视 CyrusYzGTt  死了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M08/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2qSSIIBK5AAB2NKczWpUAALrPgAlri4AAHZM573.jpg 原来大师兄也喜欢爆菊啊
<tanghao> ubuntu14 中压缩包里的文件中文乱码怎么解决啊
<gebjgd> tanghao: 不从国内下载压缩包就是了
<tanghao> 问题无解吗
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 昨天安装ubuntu 14.04， wifi灰色，驅動問題求救。纯小白 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463791 也搜索了幾篇文章。依葫芦画瓢。无奈看不懂啊，求救怎么在不联网的情况下（win7可以上网，双系统）安装ubuntu驱动 sk@cooling-break:~$ uname -a Linux cooling-break 3.13.0-32-g
<^k^>  ─> eneric #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux sk@cooling-break:~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corpor …
<jussss> tanghao: 更改locale
<jussss> tanghao: locale改为gbk试试应该可以解决
<tanghao> 我装了p7zip。在选择打开方式那里找不到p7zip啊，
<jussss> gebjgd: 笔记本长时间suspend to ram会不会不好？
<gebjgd> jussss: 很少用
<jussss> 开关机太麻烦
<jussss> gebjgd: 你每天都关机也？
<gebjgd> jussss: 机器那么多  不关行么
<lainme> tanghao: 你装了p7zip，归档管理器就会用调用它来进行压缩和解压缩的
<gebjgd> jussss: 反正开机就是10s的事情
<jussss> gebjgd: 我win7每次开机3分钟
<tanghao> lainme，=，哦，知道饿了
<gebjgd> jussss: 我没有win
<lainme> jussss: 我平时都不关机
<jussss> lainme: 也是win7
<jussss> ？
<lainme> jussss: arch
<gebjgd> lainme: 就一台机器吧
<gebjgd> lainme: 我家里就4台  公司2台
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 昨天安装ubuntu 14.04， wifi灰色，驅動問題求救。纯小白 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463792 也搜索了幾篇文章。依葫芦画瓢。无奈看不懂啊，求救怎么在不联网的情况下（win7可以上网，双系统）安装ubuntu驱动 sk@cooling-break:~$ uname -a Linux cooling-break 3.13.0-32-g
<^k^>  ─> eneric #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux sk@cooling-break:~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corpor …
<lainme> gebjgd: 2台。一个笔记本一个台式
<jussss> gebjgd: 好多呀
<gebjgd> lainme: 不怕费电=
<jussss> lainme: gebjgd 你们喜欢轻便的小本吗？
<gebjgd> lainme: 我不关机器的都是arm
<gebjgd> jussss: 我有2个上网本  送人了一个
<lainme> gebjgd: 笔记本还好吧。台式的兼做服务器用，所以不能关
<jussss> lainme: 我笔记本好沉，每天都要背着走40分钟，好累
<gebjgd> lainme: 我的服务器都是arm
<tanghao> 那个。。。我好像把存档安装器删除了，存档安装器是干啥用的啊，跟归档管理器有啥区别啊
<gebjgd> jussss: 什么笔记本？
<jussss> gebjgd: arm有笔记本用了？
<jussss> gebjgd: 我的是asus x45v
<lainme> gebjgd: 不是专门的服务器，白天都在用，同时也开了几个服务，再让同学远程做计算之类
<gebjgd> lainme: 土豪
<gebjgd> jussss: arm盒子多了
<gebjgd> jussss: arm早就有笔记本了
<jussss> gebjgd: 能转win7吗？
<lainme> gebjgd: 4000的机器+学校付电费……
<jussss> 看到都是x64 x86的
<lainme> jussss: 换个轻的吧
<jussss> lainme: 推荐个便宜点的
<lainme> jussss: 不了解
<jussss> 哦，安装软件先下了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 刚刚发表的主题后面我回复都快2个小时了 审核还不结束！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463794 RT 管理什么情况啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 373650433 — 2014-09-06 16:09
<gebjgd> lainme: 果然  料到了
<tanghao> 大哥们，gsetting 这个命令怎么设置mousepad 啊
<tanghao> 我再网上看到关于gedit软件的设置“gsettings set org.gnome.gedit.preferences.encodings auto-detected "['GB18030', 'GB2312', 'GBK', 'UTF-8', 'BIG5', 'CURRENT', 'UTF-16']"”
<tanghao> 能不能用类似的方法设置一下别的软件啊
<tanghao> 比如说mousepad
<jiero> tanghao:   有那个项目才能类推。
<tanghao> 从哪查那个项目啊
<jiero> tanghao: 不知道
<tanghao> 囧
<lainme> tanghao: dconf-editor
<tanghao> 我试试
<tanghao> lainme, 大哥，我再dconf-editor里没找到mousepad啊
<jiero> tanghao: 那就是没有啊
<jiero> tanghao: 。。你不是要搜么。。。
<tanghao> jiero, ..哦
<tanghao> 那就没法用gsettings设置了吧？
<jiero> tanghao: 别的办法。。。类比没有，用其他方式。。。
<jiero> tanghao: 要那些干什么？
<tanghao> mousepad打开txt文档，里面有中文的话每次都让我选编码方式
<tanghao> 我想设置一个默认的
<jiero> tanghao: 一开始有默认 utf8
<lainme> tanghao: 不是所有软件都用dconf的
<tanghao> 默认的UTF8看不到中文
<jiero> tanghao: ? 还有区别？gedit的你也看不到了？
<tanghao> 有一个默认UTF8,一个系统UTF8，还有一个其他选项让我选择编码方式
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu系统键盘反应迟钝 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463797 我的ps/2接口键盘，在windows系统下用着正常的。最初使用ubuntu时也是正常，安装输入后，昨天晚上开机进入ubuntu，键盘只有用力按时才会出字母，打字也会非常的迟钝。每次都要把键按下去1s才会有反应。
<^k^>  ─> 不知道如何解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lqf336 — 2014-09-06 16:28
<tanghao> gedit用gsettings设置之后可以看到
<jiero> lainme:  现在9月9日还有空吗？
<lainme> jiero: 恩
<onlylove> jiero: 你要去HK了？
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯。今天下午去晚了，没换到港币。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 刷信用卡好了
<jiero> onlylove: 有些不行的啊。
<jiero> onlylove: 所以还是要些钢笔
<jiero> 港币。。。
<lainme> jiero: 用银联的卡可以直接取
<lainme> jiero: 或者在过关前/过关后的兑换店兑换
<jiero> lainme: 噢。。。那我刚取出钱来。去过关前的时候兑换吧。电话卡也网上买一个？
<lainme> jiero: 那边的店里都有卖的
<jiero> lainme: 噢。不会太贵吧。
<jiero> lainme: 我也就待2天最多。
<tanghao>  我刚才再老外们的ubuntu频道问了一下那个问题，据说在ubuntu上使用ibus，没有中文乱码的困扰？真的假的
<jiero> tanghao: ibus和中文乱码有啥关系
<jiero> tanghao: 啥乱码。不知道
<lainme> jiero: 理论上有各种价钱的，不过店里的可能不全。在网上买也可以
<tanghao> 就是编码方式的问题啊
<lainme> tanghao: 没什么关系吧。老外又不用中文
<tanghao> 老外们还推荐我使用麒麟系统
<tanghao> 让我放弃Xubuntu
<tanghao> 囧
<jiero> tanghao: 因为麒麟是他们有支持的。
<jiero> tanghao:  xubuntu是社区支持的。
<tanghao> 哦
<jiero> tanghao: 简单，你的情况喜欢寻找支持，他们自然推荐你；社区支持的，一般就是自己解决。
<tanghao> xubuntu没有论坛啊
<jiero> tanghao: 没论坛啊。
<tanghao> jiero, 谷歌我也用不了
<tanghao> 捉急死了
<jiero> tanghao: 我不用了
<tanghao> jiero, 那你用什么
<jiero> tanghao: 编码问题，我没碰过，帮不了你
<tanghao> 哦，没关系，
<tanghao> 我再问问其他人
<tanghao> jiero, 你用的什么系统啊
<jiero> tanghao: 你的问题方式，别人很难回答的。
<jiero> tanghao: Ubuntu原版和Fedora原版
<tanghao> jiero, 我该怎么问啊
<jiero> tanghao: 你说你要干嘛！
<jiero> tanghao: 不是你想干嘛
<tanghao> 我不太明白啊
<tanghao> 哦，明白了
<tanghao> 我目前的主要问题就是要解决zip压缩包里文档中文乱码的问题
<tanghao> 次要问题就是设置mousepad默认编码方式的问题
<jiero> tanghao:  这个你直接baidu好了
<tanghao> 主要问题百度上的方法都试过了，无效
<tanghao> 次要问题百度不到
<jiero> tanghao: 可能就是没办法~
<jiero> tanghao:  放弃那文件吧~或者你自己去研究
<tanghao> jiero, 目前来说只能如此啦
<jiero> tanghao:  次要问题，你要默认是 非 utf8么。
<tanghao> 我要默认是GBK
<jiero> .更不知道了。
<jiero> tanghao: 你还是用麒麟吧
<tanghao> jiero, 正在下载原版ubuntu14
<jiero> tanghao: 。应该和 xfce 没啥差异
<jiero> 对这些来说
<tanghao> 但是社区支持要多很多
<tanghao> 我试试，不行了再下载麒麟了
<tanghao> 谢谢你啊，高手
<tanghao> 我的电脑配置太渣了，装了ubuntu我还得用xfce，在gnome下面感觉非常的卡
<Mayaer> 为啥连上这这么困难。。
<Mayaer> freeflying: 大叔～
<Yunfan-pad> fuck
<jiero> 。。
<Mayaer> jiero: 昨天我11点突然断网了。。
<Mayaer> 骚瑞。。
<tanghao> Mayaer, 因为爱情！
<jiero> Mayaer: 你不是11点学校断网么
<jiero> Mayaer:  no problem
<Mayaer> jiero: 对呀。。当时没在意，突然就断网了。。话都没说完。。
<Mayaer> tanghao: 233
<Mayaer> 之前13.10的时候是死活打不出中文  现在14.04怎么突然浏览器上不了网了。。
<Mayaer> 给跪。。
<jiero> 。
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<onlylove> yunfan: 咋了
<alvin_rxg> tanghao: 可以先试试 iconv 临时解决
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 给KK加个拼音白名单
<jiero>  lainme  结果我都没准备好。。。 9月10日可以么。
<lainme> jiero: 9月10日不放假……
<jiero> lainme: 明白。那么我就9号~
<jiero> 都去了口岸再买好了。
<jiero> lainme:  你们是怎么放假呀
<lainme> jiero: 中秋节是放中秋后一天
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • chrome字体问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463800 这样看得好难受.... 屏幕截图.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 了解学习一下 — 2014-09-06 17:52
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> lainme: 还是这么拼呢。。。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: who cares
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 那等有时间让你把KK踢掉
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 又多了件可以玩的事情
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 14.04 安装后没有多重引导求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463801 以前在有 windows 的机器上安装 ubuntu 在其它的空闲分区后，默认都有 grub2 的启动选择。这次安装后没有出现菜单。想请教一下各位前辈大侠。暂时不知道需要提供哪些具体的信息给大家参考。见谅
<^k^>  ─> 。谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 samuelgl — 2014-09-06 18:32
<jusss> alvin_rxg: i care
<onlylove> jusss: K给了你啥好处
<jusss> onlylove: 我只是想说这句i care完成对白
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 她前几天去过泰国了。
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 刷N5 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463802 root后，一堆google应用，准备禁止，当禁止到"google"时，居然是桌面。结果桌面没了，重启不开机，只能进bootloader模式，连recovery都没有，usb调试也没打开，无法adb。干脆刷下 rom。 ##安装recovery，TWRP步骤 下载 [TWRP 2.7](teamw.in/projec
<^k^>  ─> t/twrp2/205) openrecovery-twrp-2.7.1.1-hammerhead.img 8091a4d1b1bddc442be7f76982be1e67 ▶ fastboot flash recovery openrecovery-twrp-2.7.1.1- …
<MoeIcenowy> 亲儿子5连启动器都是谷歌的
<MoeIcenowy> 活该
<MoeIcenowy> 买N5不用谷歌的只配用一辈子180*2
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你还活着啊
<onlylove> jiero: 你想他变机器？
<jiero> onlylove: 不是啊
<jiero> onlylove: 他就是机器人的
<onlylove> jiero: 这个刷N5的是EE
<jiero> onlylove:  N5是 nexus 5 代吗？是手机吧？
<jiero> onlylove: 好吧，其实我对那些都无知
<onlylove> jiero: 是
<onlylove> jiero: 其实我现在对那些东西没啥感觉
<jiero> onlylove:  只有相关的时候才关注，是正确的对待
 * gsc8 slaps ^k^ around a bit with a large trout
<onlylove> jiero: 哦，那些现在觉得就是一高级点的可以按按钮的电子设备
<onlylove> jiero: 无非是哪个用着顺手点
<jiero> onlylove:  哈，但是这就是些许世界可以拿来区分的东西。
<arinya> wps for linux 项目编号不显示？怎么办
<jiero> arinya:  问 wps 的啊
<jiero> arinya:  wps是金山支持
<arinya> 找不到问的地方
<jiero> arinya: 打电话给金山。。。
<jiero> arinya: 论坛
<arinya> 论坛需要审核才能发帖
<arinya> 不知道要等多久
<arinya> 而且我记得我发过贴，好像没有发出去
<jiero> arinya: 不是说ubuntu论坛，是金山论坛！
<arinya> 是金山论坛，兄弟
<arinya> 你们用这个东西不
<arinya> 没有同样的问题？
 * jiero 不用
<jiero> arinya: 自己创建的没问题，然后获取别人的有问题是吧。那就是兼容性问题了。
<jiero> arinya: 自己重构文档好了。
<arinya> 空白文档有问题
<arinya> 就是自己新建的
<arinya> 算了……不说了
<douglas> wps怎么了？
<arinya> 看不到项目编号
<arinya> 不知道为什么
<jiero> arinya:  那就是字体没选对？
<arinya> 什么字体都试过了……你没有用过……
<arinya> 别分析了
 * jiero 不用那~
 * jiero 告别微软系office有8年了。
<arinya> 我很奇怪
<arinya> 大家不同其他人交换办公文档嘛？
<arinya> 很多linux下的用户都说……我不用～
<douglas> 是的
<jiero> arinya:  交换？我干嘛交换。给对方就行了
<arinya> 你用什么给？
<jiero> arinya:  libreoffice，给 pdf 给doc  给 odt
<jiero> arinya:  给图也有
 * jiero 很少用数据的啦。数据那些以前是 gnumeric 处理为主
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu卡在logo界面不显示登录界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463804 求解决办法，重新安装也试过，更新软件后还是会这样 统计信息: 发表于 由 zbin23651 — 2014-09-06 20:06
<jiero> onlylove: 信用卡一族确实有很多优惠。为啥呢？
<onlylove> jiero: 问 imtxc 和adam去
<jiero> onlylove: 因为有的人会刷过了，还是因为大多数人都是控制不住的。
<jiero> onlylove: 你的卡到了么！？
<onlylove> jiero: 好久了到了
<jiero> onlylove: 我额外申请了一张visa卡，说已经发出了
<onlylove> jiero: 我直接申请的visa双币
<jiero> onlylove: 噢。我是已经有普通再来一张，会不会有多种优惠，限额会不会高些~
<jiero> onlylove: 毕竟我的额度只有3000哈
<onlylove> jiero: 共享额度的
<jiero> onlylove: 那就败了~
<jiero> 哈哈。
<onlylove> jiero: 而且你如果两张，每张都要刷够6次
<onlylove> jiero: 不然收费
<jiero> onlylove:  似乎这个不要求的
<onlylove> jiero: 你问imtxc咯
<jiero> onlylove: 银行办卡时条款写的。  是招商银行全币种卡
<jiero> 有效期内无附加条件免年费    持该卡在卡片有效期内，无任何附加消费条件，将免收您的信用卡年费。
<jiero> onlylove: 抢送的东西。80L 威戈大容量折叠旅行包。看看能转卖不
<jusss> onlylove: 我在地摊上申请的交行信用卡，不知道能不能批下来，他们说要1周
<onlylove> jusss: 没太大问题的，
<jusss> onlylove: 信用卡里都是负数吗？有人向信用卡里存钱吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 没利息
<onlylove> jusss: 而且取现手续费很贵
<onlylove> jusss: 如果你没啥特别爱好，别往里存钱
<jusss> onlylove: 刷信用卡有手续费没？在商场
<onlylove> jusss: 没吧？
<jusss> onlylove: 我要是欠了200一直不还，会怎么样呀？
<onlylove> jusss: 会有人催你还清
<onlylove> jusss: 你的个人信用记录会有不还钱的记录
<jusss> onlylove: 这个信用卡和借记卡有什么不同？除了能透支
<onlylove> jusss: 借记卡有利息，取现不要钱啊
<onlylove> jusss: 你就把借记卡当存折就好了
<jusss> onlylove: 我就想有个信用卡可以网购用用，有了之后，先买个vps玩玩
<jusss> 圆了我3年前的梦
<onlylove> jusss: 三年前就想买vps？
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: 国内也有卖vps的吧
<jusss> onlylove: 我是属于空想派的
<onlylove> jusss: 一个虚拟的pc，有啥好玩的
<jusss> onlylove: 喜欢瞎想，很少付诸行动的
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在在写一个通过freenode用irc控制shell的小东东，现在写到怎么实现telnet那种可以返回交互界面的地方，写完后，如果有vps了，就把freenode换成自己的vps
<onlylove> jusss: 这事你别问我，我不知道
<jusss> onlylove: 以后我就可以在手机上玩bash 玩cmd ,感觉一定很棒
<jusss> onlylove: 你可以在手机上用vi写东西，
<onlylove> jusss: 那么小的屏，你有病吧……
<jusss> shell里能做的，在手机里也能做了
<onlylove> jusss: 还有，android里面有terminal
<jusss> onlylove: 这样不感觉很方便吗，带着个手机就想当于带着个电脑
<jusss> 手机当成了一个终端
<onlylove> jusss: ubuntu touch
<onlylove> jusss: 还有，手机本身就符合计算机的定义
<onlylove> jusss: 不过和传统的PC不一样罢了
<jusss> onlylove: 计算机的五大组成部分，主机 显示器 鼠标 键盘 电脑桌，手机不符合呀
<onlylove> jusss: 服务器也没电脑桌
<jusss> onlylove: 服务器不是pc
<onlylove> jusss: 计算机就不是PC
<onlylove> jusss: PC是个人计算机
<onlylove> jusss: 多了个P
<onlylove> jusss: 你是不是傻
<jiero>  ...
<jiero> jusss:  笨笨啊。去论坛混个版主就有 vps 刷。。。
<jiero> jusss: 不会利用资源啊
<onlylove> jiero: 他不会……你要是因为这事弄出个刷子来，你自己看着办
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 我也不会啦
 * jiero 摸摸 onlylove  别生气
<onlylove> jiero: 我曾经想过这事，所以有一阵子我一天能刷100多帖
<onlylove> jiero: 后来刷不动了
<jusss> jiero: 我很少上论坛
<jiero> onlylove:  刷到3000就行了啊！
<jiero> onlylove: 你快了不是
<jiero> onlylove: 我都刷到30000了。还海量删除过自己的帖子
<jusss> onlylove: 我看那个操作系统革命里面，总感觉linus娘里娘气的，好像个小受呀
<onlylove> jiero: 5000
<jiero> nl
<jiero> onlylove:  特殊优待是有的。
<onlylove> jiero: 我不要
<onlylove> jiero: 我记得ee和饭团这种水神，当年回帖，通常是一个表情
<onlylove> jiero: 估计靠这个刷了不少
<jiero> onlylove:  ee 不会的啊。
<jiero> onlylove: ee只有极度鄙视才表情
<onlylove> jiero: 不不不，你看07年和更早的
<jiero> onlylove: 呀我没有到3万贴啊
<jiero> onlylove: 我只有2万多。
<onlylove> jiero: 四舍五入
<jiero> onlylove: 那就是2万了。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 那样也超过5000很多了，其实我建议标准是1万
<jiero> onlylove: ee在论坛里度过了34岁到43岁9年时光。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 我也去论坛7年了。。。老了。
<onlylove> jiero: 我也去很久了
<jiero> onlylove: 啊。我现在还是每天过着早起的日子，每天睡6~7小时。
<jiero> onlylove: 这是幸运哈~
<jusss> X-men 2014 1080p下载完成，今晚有电影看了
<jiero> onlylove:   黑镜 2 看了吗？
<jiero> onlylove:  黑镜让我想起小时看的故事会还有很多科幻。。。各种当年的隐喻现在现实了。
 * jiero 虽然不喜欢隐私
<jiero> 隐私是需要的，因为喜欢看别人隐私的人不知道自己可耻。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/06/08/Cg-4WlJWGZqIKkuJAABFp0GkOy8AAMZBwAwvs0AAEW_720.jpg 直观告诉我,你会点红脸。
<jusss> onlylove: 用了一段时间emacs，现在用vim感觉好不习惯
<onlylove> jusss: 等你用习惯vim，再回去,emacs就是反人类啊
<jusss> onlylove: c语言'\0'就是0吧？
<onlylove> jusss: 忘了
<onlylove> jusss: 就是到\n是换行
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • f.lux安装后没有效果，并且不能打开设置。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463805 安装后，没有任何效果。 f.lux晚上自动调色温保护眼睛的软件。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chole — 2014-09-06 22:27
#ubuntu-cn 2014-09-07
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 我更新了内核，为什么dpkg --get-selections | grep linux不显示？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463808 RT， 我安装了3.16.1的内核，开机引导能够在原有内核和新内核之间选择并正常运行，但是我使用 $ dpkg --get-selections | grep linux 查看时只有原内核的信息，完全看不到3.16
<^k^>  ─> .1的任何内容，请教个问大神这是为什么。 统计信息: 发表于 由 darren_wang — 2014-09-07 1:40
<tanghao> 高手们，我在虚拟机装了UBUNBTU之后强制退出了，结果再也进不去了
<tanghao> 出现了。。。mnt。。。。
<tanghao> Keys：。 S。。。。
<tanghao> Keys：。 S。。。。M。。。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/08/Cg-4WFI2sViIcDAHAABDQsobQBAAALrLADaZYEAAENa763.jpg 裙底春光
<tanghao>  这个时间的程序员们都在睡觉吗
<perr> 喵,有水表,撤
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问下ubuntu14.04使用启动程序添加了dropbox开机运行无法保存呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463809 请问下怎么解决这个问题呢 添加了dropbox还有其他脚本呢。无法运行呢。 但是我直接在终端里面运行是可以运行起来呢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 iknto — 2014-09-07 11:17
<Azurewrath> 中秋快乐啊各位
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.04安装求助！奇怪现象 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463810 安装环境 AMD A105800 微星 p33 win7系统 先是用ultraiso制作了一个启动U盘，后来用easyBCD安装的方法。两个都存在一个同样的问题：进入安装后，如果有大概四五秒钟不点击鼠标或者说不操作的话，系统就
<^k^>  ─> 会自动重启。 比如说 我从U盘启动，选择install ubuntu，开机画面后进入桌面。接下来什么都不做，等一下就 …
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 为什么我的firefox一放电影就flash崩溃，，，玩网页游戏也不行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463811 flash,firefox都重装了许多次，删的时候我把搜索firefox到的都删了，然后再重装，，，，还是不行，，，，一开电影／游戏就flash崩溃。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 了解学习
<^k^>  ─> 一下 — 2014-09-07 13:39
<yuant> join #ircfan
<yuant_> join #ircfan
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 同时安装了chromium和chrome chromium有问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463812 我的系统是12.04 同时安装了chromium和chrome 但chromium不能看flash chrome却可以，有什么办法让chromium也能看flash吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2014-09-07 13:57
 * slucx 为什么编辑器都喜欢使用lisp系作为核心扩展语言？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 注意交通安全 : 在马来西亚柔佛市交通安全周期间,交通部在一些马路口张贴了如下的标语牌: "阁下驾驶汽车时,如果时速保持30公里左右,可以沿途欣赏美丽风景；时速超过50公里,请到法庭作客；超过80公里,请到医院留宿；超过100公里,请你安息吧。"
<Azurewrath> 呵呵
<Azurewrath> 中秋快乐各位
<Azurewrath> 有人在不
<^k^> Azurewrath:点点点.  15:12
<Azurewrath> 求聊天
<Azurewrath> 寂寞
<Azurewrath> exit
<dmint> 今天过节，所以没人灌水了
<hoxily> jusss: zai?
<hoxily> jusss: 听说你想玩VPS？
<hoxily> 我有一台最低配置的阿里云ecs主机，Debian6系统，你要试试吗？
<hoxily> jusss: 我看看怎么新建个用户，然后把RSA key给弄下来。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 情应势转 : 年轻的约翰在约会出游后,送玛丽到家门口,然后热情地说:"不和我吻别吗?" 玛丽矜持地说:"对不起,我和男孩子第一次约会,是不会同他接吻的。" "啊！ "约翰楔而不舍地说,"那么,最后一次呢?"
<hoxily> jusss: 中秋快乐
<jusss> hoxily: 刚才干活去了，刚回来
<jusss> hoxily: popen()会让父进程等待子进程返回后才继续，这样比如我的父进程链接freenode,子进程去用mplayer放音乐，会让父进程等子进程导致ping timeout,怎么办？
<jusss> 除了多线程，又别的方法吗
<hoxily> 不知道呢
<hoxily> jusss: 我觉得，那些执行时间很长的命令就别用popen吧。
<hoxily> jusss: 用popen执行发送消息的指令，而不是持续型的指令。
<jusss> hoxily: 你知道怎么返回一个交互界面吗？比如返回telnet
<jusss> hoxily: 就像telnet到a的shell,然后在a的shell里再telnet b
<hoxily> 比如，已经开了一个MPlayer，后面使用mplayer指令，则只是简单的给已有的MPlayer实例发送个消息就立即返回了。
<jusss> hoxily: 怎么把a的那个终端交互界面返回到当前终端里面
<hoxily> jusss: 你这样子是实现了一个虚拟终端。
<hoxily> jusss: 通信的内容是终端的输入输出，比如键盘输入消息，屏幕显示的消息。
<jusss> hoxily: 你知道怎么写吗
<hoxily> jusss: 真正进行指令处理运算的是终端所连接的主机。
<hoxily> 你可以这样子考虑： 你的这个虚拟终端接受的输入来自irc经过筛选的输入。
<jiero> ...
 * jiero 竟然又买了一个包。。。又每天花100元的节奏啊
<jiero> lol
<hoxily> 而其输出则是输出到irc频道，而不是屏幕。
<hoxily> 这样的话，它其实已经是交互的了！
<jusss> hoxily: 现在就是这样写的
<jusss> hoxily: 在一个频道里发指令，然后执行并把结果返回给这个频道
<jusss> hoxily: 昨晚测试了一下，发现如果结果太多行，同时发给irc,会认为是flood强制终端，
<hoxily> 那就控制下行数与每行字符数量。
<jusss> hoxily: 如果有自己的vps,就不用irc来当这个中转的东西了，让vps当中转的东西，然后2边都练到vps,1边发指令，另1边执行并把结果返回给vps,再有vps返回给1边
<jusss> hoxily: 现在最大的问题是怎么返回交互界面
<jusss> hoxily: 返回结果太大之类的换成自己的vps就可以解决
<hoxily> 想不出来。
<hoxily> 如果你想交互的界面，那么意味着仅仅是拿irc作传输数据用。
<hoxily> 那么，你的telnet工具需要支持这样子的数据传输，同时你的telnet server也支持基于irc的数据传输。
<hoxily> 好像不太可能。
<hoxily> 那么你得自己写支持基于irc数据传输的server与client
<jusss> hoxily: irc只是个过渡用的，到后边会换成自己写的server
<jusss> hoxily: 这不是没有独立ip吗，所以就借irc来当这个中转的东西
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 周末没人
<jusss> leeeee: 有
<leeeee> 嗨
<jusss> hi
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  17:16
<leeeee> 明天中秋节诶
<hoxily> leeeee: 中秋快乐
<leeeee> 同乐~
<leeeee> 你们都吃什么月饼啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 莲蓉，凤梨，除了五仁和蛋黄的
<onlylove> leeeee: 至于韭菜的……当我没听说过
<leeeee> 我室友是江苏的
<leeeee> 最爱五仁，极力推荐 我就吃了一个。。
<leeeee> 唉。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 相信我，做的好吃的五仁是有的
<onlylove> leeeee: 但是，那是极少数里面的极少数
<leeeee> 嗯 我以前的吃的有红绿丝 那个叫极品啊
<leeeee> 昨天吃的还是没有的。。可能接受
<leeeee> 好想吃鲜肉月饼啊。。。
<jiero> leeeee: 吃什么啊
<jiero> leeeee:  就是那些说水果的那种么
<jiero> leeeee:  我喜欢吃椰蓉的。买不到了
<leeeee> 我想吃鲜肉的
<jiero> leeeee: 太贵了
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。鲜肉做馅饼吧
<leeeee> 椰蓉我去年吃过
<leeeee> 鲜肉月饼啊
<jiero> leeeee: 我一次只能吃3个月饼，吃多了受不了
<jiero> leeeee: 没听说过鲜肉月饼。
<jiero> leeeee: 鲜肉火烧还差不多。。。
<leeeee> == 我一次只能吃一个。。
<jiero> leeeee: 我是能吃穷自助餐厅的人
<leeeee> http://baike.baidu.com/view/441716.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> leeeee: ⇪ 鲜肉月饼_百度百科
 * lainme 去买冰皮
<jiero> leeeee: 这种脆皮的月饼我不喜欢。。。
<jiero> leeeee: 总是掉渣滓，我觉得浪费
<jiero> lainme: 。我终于知道冰皮不是冰的啊
<leeeee> 没吃过冰皮
<jiero> lainme: 就是糯米团团样子
<leeeee> 月饼
<leeeee> 好吃吗
<jiero> leeeee: 就是糯米糕样的皮
<leeeee> 算了 不爱
<jiero> leeeee: 说错了，大米糕
<leeeee> 我觉得椰蓉好吃
<jiero> leeeee: 椰蓉太贵，一个直径30厘米的椰子做一个月饼
<jiero> leeeee: 其实做不出来-要1个多
<jiero> leeeee: 就像牛肉干一样，奶酪一样。中国还是缺资源，不能那么浪费作出精工来~
<leeeee> 那我吃的肯定是普通的 你吃的是高级的
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu14.04的中文字体 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463813 各位同好，我的T420（1600*900的笔记本自带显示屏上）安装了ubuntu 14.04.1，安装语言为中文。安装后我发现： 1、用firefox看网页中英文字体很小。 2、中文自体看起来有点勉强（也就是不美观）。 3、如果用
<leeeee> 四川的东西好吃吗
<leeeee> 兔子
<jiero> leeeee:  。吃兔子？
<jiero> leeeee:  兔子头我没吃
<jiero> leeeee: 还可以吧。味道大概就是那样了。。。整体调味法已经领教了
<leeeee> 连自己名字都忘了 呵呵呵
<jiero> leeeee: 我不在四川了
<jiero> leeeee: 和四川千里之隔，和你那里也是
<leeeee> 你怎么没在了
<jiero> leeeee:  我最近花钱太多了。流水一般。
<leeeee> 不追求你的内心了么
<leeeee> 有我多吗
<jiero> leeeee:  我1个月5000的感觉。
<leeeee> 你吃金子么
<jiero> leeeee:  我的内心是，我如果追求自己的幸福我好想留在那里。
<leeeee> 那你怎么跑了
<jiero> leeeee: 证明我是疯子，我的目的好多都不是为了自己多么快乐。
<leeeee> 什么乱七八糟啊
<jiero> leeeee:  我其实是疯子，并不觉得追求自己享受是人生必须ud。
<jiero> leeeee: 对我来说，经常告诉自己，受苦就受苦呗，没回报又怎么样。
<leeeee> 不懂
<leeeee> 你继续吧
<jiero> leeeee:  简单点，我其实一直想放弃。
<leeeee> 中秋快乐哦 各位
<leeeee> 白白
<leeeee> 什么放弃啊
<leeeee> 追求啊
<leeeee> 乱七八糟的
<leeeee> 想怎么做并且有能力做就去
<leeeee> 真是不懂你
<leeeee> 看书去了
<leeeee> 拜拜
<jiero> leeeee: 拜拜
 * jiero 就是没能力
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 情告白 : 阿眯:你爱我吗? 大明:我爱你,可是我不敢说,我怕说了,我会马上死去,但我不怕死,我怕我死了,没有人像我一样爱你！
<jusss> onlylove: putty竟然无法用openssh生成的私钥，tmd垃圾
<onlylove> jusss: 有转换程序的
<onlylove> jusss: putty的key是自己私有格式化
 * onlylove 吃饭去
<jusss> onlylove: 我用那个putty-gen转换了openssh的私钥，然后用它链接提示server refuse, so sucks
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 写了一个翻译软件--够用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463815 前段时间重装系统，发现Linux桌面多了好多有趣的软件。麒麟和深度带来很多新的东西 。受openyoudao启发，写了一个翻译小软件，如其名，希望够用就好。 现有的功能： 1.在线查询，使用有道词典，直接用的有
<^k^>  ─> 道的结果(因为界面真的清爽好看>0<） 2.离线查询，使用开源的stardict词库，一开始自带了３个，需要其他词 …
<jusss> onlylove: 我用那个putty-gen转换了openssh的私钥，然后用它链接提示server
<jusss> 	refuse,
<onlylove> jusss: 你爱咋弄咋弄
<jusss> onlylove: putty怎么这么恶心，非得要自己生成的密钥
<jusss> onlylove: windows下连接ssh就这么难？除了putty这个恶心的软件就没别的工具了？除了cygwin
<onlylove> jusss: xshell
<onlylove> jusss: secureCRT
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu 12.04 昨天更新导致播放flash停顿卡机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463816 系统版本：ubuntu 12.04 adobe flash player for firefox版本：11.2.202.243，11.2.202.346，11.2.202.400 　　　（在3.2.0-68下测试３个版本出现不同程度卡顿，在3.2.0-67下11.2.202.400正常） 系统内核版本： 升级后：
<^k^>  ─> Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-68-generic， 系统监视器cpu占用率：cpu1 和cpu2　正常３5%左右，卡时其中一cpu占用100% 两cpu占用 …
<jusss> onlylove: ie9开了5个小时吃了我1.2G内存就开了7个网页，android上的chrome缓存能到100多M, firefox没事喜欢在你的sdcard里面创建N个好几十兆的内存报告文件，浏览器都这么的垃圾，每一个好的
<onlylove> jusss: 那就不用咯
<onlylove> jusss: 有UC嘛
<jusss> onlylove: uc各种垃圾插件呀
<jusss> onlylove: 百度云有点奇葩，日本的番号电影不让下，欧美的随便下
<Freebuilder> [自定义表情]
<Maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 哈喽～
<CyrusYzGTt> Maya1§ 哈露～
<Maya1> 脚好累
<CyrusYzGTt> 那我揉揉
<CyrusYzGTt> 一直揉到交叉处
<Maya1> 等会还得出去包夜唱歌。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。。
<Maya1> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ，，你要出轨？
<Maya1> 同学过森日啊。。请包夜唱歌。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我发现我头上绿油油的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 不行，总之，一定要我陪同
<CyrusYzGTt> 必须的
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 嗯，我也遇到这个问题
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 手机视频陪同吧
<Maya1> 那你来啊～
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: Maya1 ,你们开手机视频一起玩
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 手机QQ视频通话，以防遇到意外
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ +1024
<hoxily> mayaer是谁？之前看到过
<Maya1> 啥意外啊。。
<Maya1> hoxily: 我你都不认识了
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你遇到的问题是win下的ssh还是百度网盘关于番号电影？
<jusss> hoxily: 我下午用putty等了好几次都进不去，最后原来是putty不支持openssh的pri-key
<jusss> hoxily: 最后还是进虚拟机才连进去的
<jusss> putty sucks!
<hoxily> 加了er后缀不认识嘛
<Maya1> 哎哟～  肯定是我嘛～
<Maya1> 怎么我这里显示的还是Maya1//
<CyrusYzGTt> Maya1§ 迷奸，伦奸，偷器官，分尸
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 11区小电影
<Maya1> 11点才去唱歌  这之前我是应该找个电影看看呢 还是应该先去床上休息会儿还是应该用热水泡泡脚。。
<Maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 我长得有那么值钱嘛。。很安全的好伐。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Maya1§ 同时
<CyrusYzGTt> Maya1§ NO。 我有你的照片，起码，我觉得是老婆的感觉
<Maya1> 躺着就不能泡脚了
<Maya1> 几年前还比较清新的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Maya1§ 横躺，
<Maya1> 今天去逛屈臣氏  人家说我毛孔粗大，唔嗨森！！
<CyrusYzGTt> Maya1§ 我也看过你的 google+ ，也是同样的感觉
<CyrusYzGTt> Maya1§ 那是嫉妒
<Maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 你还偷看我G+0.0
<Maya1> 我自己也知道我毛孔大。。自从用了劣质BB霜。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Maya1§ 不是，我加你好友了，，
<Freebuilder> 除了 WPS，有没有可代替 LibreOffice 的？
<CyrusYzGTt> Maya1§ 因为你最近生物钟乱了
<Maya1> 最近还好一点
<CyrusYzGTt> Maya1§ 那不要去，
<Maya1> 唱歌啊
<Maya1> 我也不想去  又得熬夜  但是人家生日请客不能不去啊
<Maya1> 份子钱都出了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Maya1§ 不要去，
<jusss> Freebuilder: 有
<Freebuilder> jusss, 什么名字
<jusss> Freebuilder: libreoffice那个连编码设置都没有的，要它有何用
<jusss> Freebuilder: 当然是ms office呀
<Freebuilder> jusss, 要毛编码设置
<jusss> Freebuilder: 用libreoffice打开我们学校发的文件全尼玛乱码
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  20:49
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 小心肝！小甜心！ : 病人久患肝病仍不忌酒且好色。 一日正在病房痛饮,这让一芳龄美丽的护士看到。她轻柔走近说:"小心肝!" 病人立刻高兴道:"小甜心！ "
<netsnail_> ^k^: tooooold
<^k^> netsnail_, .. 休息一下 ..  21:35
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 坏人。
<jiero> 纠纠是坏人。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么通过apt-get安装软件包的时候一般选择后缀是dev的那个 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463817 通过apt-get安装需要的软件包的时候，输入软件包的关键字，然后用tab键查看有哪些可用的。。一般都会有很多个选择，但是我在网上搜索到的答案一般是选择后缀是dev的那
<^k^>  ─> 个，比如libpcre3-dev。 为什么要选择这个呢，dev又是代表什么意思呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 scotthuang1989 — 2 …
<onlylove> http://zhidao.baidu.com/daily/view?id=900
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 为什么聊天止于“呵呵”？_知道日报_百度知道
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-34-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 13 15:49:09 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<jusss> hoxily: 为什么我ssh一直提示permission denied publickey
<hoxily> 我的可以诶
<jusss> hoxily: 是不是只能同时连一个？你现在连着吗？
<hoxily> 用putty的话，要先转成putty的ppk格式
<jusss> hoxily: 转了，但是直接提示server refuse
<freeflying> onlylove: 出售我的华为荣耀3x
<hoxily> jusss: 你开pagent了没有？
<hoxily> jusss: 在pagent里把你的ppk加进去
<jusss> hoxily: 哦，我现在在虚拟机里用openssh连的，一直提示permission denied publickey
<jusss> hoxily: 下午那会还能用，现在就不行了
<jusss> hoxily: 我把log贴下，你看下
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/5231.html 不放刺就更好了 : 小童在姑姑家吃饭,姑姑做了鱼给他吃。小童边吃边说:这鱼真好吃,要是不放刺就更好了！
<jusss> ofan: gebjgd 在没
<jusss> lainme: yunfan ,在没
<knownbad> .
<jagd> \u  knownbad fivesheep   ofan  alvin_rxg   hello world
<jagd> 那只色魔呢？
<knownbad> Aloha
<jiero> 啊啊啊。选择困难症状出现了。
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 326 买了5个双肩背包。。。
<jiero> lol疯了啊。
#ubuntu-cn 2015-08-31
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<FJKong> ^k^: 大半夜吓死额了
<sjd_zeus> test
<ubrl> sjd_zeus:点点点.  09:42
<sjd_zeus> 今天这么安静，都放假了吗
<yunfan_> 哪里有那么早
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/08/Cg-4V1I2rTCIIb0BAAFQUjlEbOkAALrIAF6nyEAAVBq879.jpg 功夫新娘的下马威
<sjd_zeus> 2号开始放假了吧
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 15.04怎么感觉比14.04慢了好多？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472462 用15.04有一段时间了，感觉有几点不习惯，发出来请大家指教 1、15.04开机速度，进入系统的速度，运行速度都比14.04慢了好多。 2、15.04中 在左侧快捷启动上面点右键出现的快捷菜单很难
<sjd_zeus> 现在有人用win10了吗
<FJKong> 忍不住升了了
<sjd_zeus> 哦，我也是，感觉还不错
<sjd_zeus> 现在用的win10 app store里面的irc explorer聊天的
<sjd_zeus> 谁有深度实践KVM这本书的电子版呢
<yunfan_> 加了个群 里面都是想找程序员男朋友的女的 额 cc onlylove
<onlylove> yunfan_: 那适合你诶，我不是程序，就不凑热闹了，况且我也没微信
<onlylove> yunfan_: http://flirchi.com/sign/casual?p=6652&fr=1&gm=1&yh=1&fb=1&pc=68526589980&adwpl=www.oschina.net&adwgr=another&gclid=COvRpLyo0scCFVYMjgodoIcJVA
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ Flirchi – website for meetings! Communication without limits
<onlylove> yunfan_: 网站广告，别太当真，这种网站很多的
<yunfan_> onlylove: 是qq群
<yunfan_> onlylove: 所以我说你当初得转行
<onlylove> yunfan_: q群也没我啥事情
<onlylove> yunfan_: 转行不转行和能不能找女友两回事，就算我转行做程序，也不一定会找得到
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我只是想跟你说 都是技术工种 程序员有不少便宜占
<onlylove> yunfan_: 可是我真的不喜欢，怎么说，你如果对一个东西不够熟悉，就有太多的坑
<onlylove> yunfan_: 可是你足够熟悉，又想要别的东西
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我个人认为sa的空闲时间比程序多，我比较懒，喜欢睡懒觉
<onlylove> yunfan_: 程序在我看来最大的优势就是remote
<onlylove> 一个人知道自己为什么而活，就可以忍受任何一种生活。——尼采
<onlylove> yunfan_: 几年之前，我还是比较喜欢解谜类游戏的，可是最近不想玩了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 现在游戏内容的细节都不知道了
<sjd_zeus> 程序员没日没夜的修复BUG,哪有时间交女朋友
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 还是有的，你程序写的坑少一点
<onlylove> yunfan_: 怎么说，这几个月看客户代码各种别扭，然后还有madper那个不知道水平高低的存在，真的不敢做程序了，怕受打击
<onlylove> yunfan_: 至少我一个周学不会perl
<onlylove> yunfan_: 也不能两天之内用go写梯子
<sjd_zeus> onlylove 客户的需求在变呀
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 客户的需求是客户的需求，bug是bug
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 你的上文是，修bug
<sjd_zeus> 好吧
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 不过我可以和你说一个更可怕的事情，猪队友
<sjd_zeus> 呵呵，你可以考虑找个女队友一起写，然后陪她修bug
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 更可怕
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 如果是真媛还好说，你要是随便找个，呵呵
<yunfan_> onlylove: sa的空闲比程序员多？ 你有点开玩笑吧
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你司的SA很忙么，我记得也就是要每天看报表……
<yunfan_> onlylove: 写梯子问题不大 socks5协议超级简单 而且你还不用都实现 我用python都实现过一个
<yunfan_> onlylove: 主要是会午夜被叫醒
<onlylove> yunfan_: 好吧，其实有段时间，就是做小宽带那阵子，半夜都要看着网络流量
<onlylove> yunfan_: 午夜被叫醒是真的
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不过，sa醒了，程序还没睡吧？
<yunfan_> onlylove: 呵呵  那是  其实sa到了也未必有用 多半还是要把开发给叫醒陪着
<onlylove> 所以啊……其实没啥用处
<sjd_zeus> 都一样
<onlylove> 这几天头疼的厉害，更希望一个正常的作息，上班路上90分钟太恐怖了
<sjd_zeus> 我做运维的也一样半夜被叫醒
<onlylove> 下次找工作控制在30分钟
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 运维就是sa好吧
<sjd_zeus> 不懂，还以为你们说的sa
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 难道你们的sa是单独的sa？
<sjd_zeus> 是前台接待呢
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 你家前台半夜被叫醒
<sjd_zeus> 我们是小公司，非it企业
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 陪老板么
<yunfan_> onlylove: 但是一般还是sa事多点 主要是破事多
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: system admin
<onlylove> yunfan_: it事更多
<yunfan_> onlylove: 那个不属于我们的圈子了  呵呵
<yunfan_> 吃饭去
<onlylove> 我司餐厅还没开饭，开饭也不想吃，难吃的要死
<sjd_zeus> 几菜几汤
<onlylove> 辣椒 辣椒 辣椒 辣椒 辣椒 没了
<sjd_zeus> 川菜厨子呀
<onlylove> 不，湖南的
<sjd_zeus> 我去，更辣
<lainme> 幸福啊
<sjd_zeus> 我身边有几个湖南的同事，一起吃饭的时候那叫一个壮观，都在辣椒里面挑菜吃
<onlylove_> lainme: 我现在嘴上各种溃疡啥的
<onlylove_> lainme: 脸上各种起皮，我已经不知道去找谁了
<onlylove_> lainme: 帝都气候干燥，容易上火的
<lainme> onlylove_: 总比麦当劳 麦当劳 麦当劳好
<onlylove_> lainme: ……
<onlylove_> lainme: 好吧，我还有蔬菜可以吃
<lainme> onlylove_: 我还有同学是三文治 三文治 三文治。还是超市的
<sjd_zeus> lainme 麦当劳 就是哄小孩子的地方
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: 其实偶尔吃还是不错的
<onlylove_> 不过里面黑胡椒有点多
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 冒个泡
<sjd_zeus> 我不喜欢麦当劳这类的快餐
<onlylove_> happyaron: 蓉蓉，yunfan_劝我转程序，你怎么看
<onlylove_> 算了，其实简单的程序比方helloworld我还是能写的
<sjd_zeus> 你们的sa一个人要负责多少套系统的工作呀
<happyaron> onlylove_: 不懂啥意思
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: 看情况，少的几台，多的几百
<happyaron> onlylove_: 不过SA变SRE是好事，SRE里面挂SW title的前景更明朗
<sjd_zeus> 多少套系统，不是志多少台服务器
<onlylove_> 我只是不想被加班以及出了BUG被用户骂
<onlylove_> 你这个系统怎么讲嘛
<onlylove_> web 数据库？
<onlylove_> 如果细分那多了
<chinzan-so> happyaron: ping
<chinzan-so> happyaron: 给num@bugs.debian.org  前几行写"control: reassign"之类的东西, 但是邮件不发给control@, 有用么?
<chinzan-so> happyaron: 最近好像很多人这么发
<sjd_zeus> onlylove_ 用1000中语言写helloworld吧
<chinzan-so> happyaron: palomino|working https://vine.co/v/eIXejbQ2utM
<ubrl> chinzan-so: ⇪ Watch charlie murphy's Vine "duck army"
<happyaron> chinzan-so: 可以用
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: 你不觉得这样很无聊么
<onlylove_> chinzan-so: 你给小朋友看啥，难道你要带他去风俗店？
<sjd_zeus> 呵呵
<chinzan-so> happyaron: 卧槽, DTS的页面都没写这个用法啊!
<chinzan-so> happyaron: 为什么别人都会那么高级的用法!
<onlylove_> 吐槽，强烈要求写上或者禁止
<onlylove_> happyaron: 把你们城里人的玩法和 chinzan-so这土包子说说
<MangHuo> ...
<MangHuo> 色大象呢
<onlylove> MangHuo: 今天好像还没见
<MangHuo> onlylove: 扫一下有不认识的  nick 不
<onlylove> MangHuo: 大象的nick还是比较好找的，没有
<onlylove> MangHuo: 也可能漏了
<chinzan-so> taikoo: .
<taikoo> chinzan-so: .
<taikoo> 诸君, typescript有啥好的静态分析工具啊?
<onlylove_> http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=1mrUbAJLU3qbUxmEaJFB_EDHfSQb2uitigbLdS5SReitIi4POKSpqO-kVgoWk4qAei7Eqep7wk6oPRaTKMeRPK
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 量子纠缠_百度百科
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45318
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 中国将在2016年启用量子通信网络
<chinzan-so> taikoo: MangHuo http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/005Lsp1tgw1evljt0cddlj30jg0eljt1.jpg
<taikoo> chinzan-so: 说的很对啊
<chinzan-so> taikoo: MangHuo: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/56682a80gw1evlhw8ot5dj20k00jz762.jpg
<taikoo> chinzan-so: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<onlylove_> chinzan-so: 潜艇不在海里在地面上么
<yunfan_> 回来了
<yunfan_> 回来了
<taikoo> onlylove: 操船厂里面放着其实也行.
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 你放心 没有人敢因为bug骂你  同行不能保证自己没bug 飞同行你就跟他说 你行你上
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不，你看各种网游，哪个出来BUG不是被骂到死
<onlylove> yunfan_: 特别加班加点那种
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你不仅影响用户体验，你还影响公司赚钱
<MangHuo> chinzan-so: taikoo 要改 whois 里面的 name 只能重新注册个？
<chinzan-so> MangHuo: 当然不是...
<taikoo> MangHuo: 不啊, 转让也行啊.
<taikoo> MangHuo: 可以改的啊.
<MangHuo> how
<chinzan-so> MangHuo: 你客户端写的好吧
<MangHuo> 是么....
<chinzan-so> MangHuo: 目测weechat默认是用了login name
<onlylove> MangHuo: 客户端里面写的
<taikoo> ... ...
<taikoo> 我还以为是domain name的whois...
<taikoo> 我还说, 哪儿来的客户端...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 外星人长什么样? : 外星人长什么样? 答:他的眼睛像眼睛哥哥,鼻子像河马,嘴巴像我妈妈,耳朵像鬼。 外星人头上戴一个玻璃罩,里面能放鱼的。
<taikoo> chinzan-so: 哭了...
<taikoo> chinzan-so: 黄易啊...
<chinzan-so> taikoo: 代沟
<MangHuo> chinzan-so: GM 是啥的缩写啊
<taikoo> Golden Mster
<taikoo> master
<happyaron> chinzan-so: 因为你没有follow debian-devel
<chinzan-so> happyaron: 强烈要求官网更新说明
<onlylove> http://tech.sina.com.cn/zl/post/detail/t/2015-08-31/pid_8486835.htm
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪  一线调查：丢了诚信的红米note正遭遇退货潮_创事记_新浪科技_新浪网
<onlylove> 小米在作死啊
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 请问谁用Rox-filer？这个软件的logo放在哪里有人知道吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472471 最近想配置一个openbox的桌面，选择了Rox-filer作为文件管理器，但是安装之后发现这个居然没有图标，和它同时安装的roxterm 倒是有。 我也在usr目录下用Find命令查找了
<^k^>  ─> 所有关于rox的文件，同样是没有。 唯一看到的是/usr/share/rox/ 这个目录倒有是图标 ，在/u …
<chinzan-so> happyaron: 同时 -1 代表当前bug?
<taikoo> MangHuo: k319的乐器有点儿乱?
<MangHuo> taikoo: 因为我这个太老了吧
<taikoo> MangHuo: 不知道诶...
<MangHuo> taikoo: 配合我的创新ZM 可美
<taikoo> MangHuo: 昂...
<taikoo> MangHuo: 现在喜欢听声底干净的
<taikoo> MangHuo: zm和k319都偏向印染大了吧?
<MangHuo> taikoo: fwts 啥意思呐
<netsnail> x250触控板上面比x240又增加左右键
<netsnail> 这叫倒退吗
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • win10下U盘安装乌版图最新版出现unable to find......  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472472 戴尔5548，希捷。安装多个版本都出现该问题。百度了很多方法都不能解决。 zz: shuosun — 2015-08-31 13:54
<taikoo> netsnail: 实体按键好用. 以人为本.
<netsnail> 好不容易用习惯了没有左右键的触控板
 * taikoo 求new xps 15快上市
<lainme> netsnail: 这叫及时纠正错误
<chinzan-so> lainme++
<HowIsItG1ing> chinzan-so: 这神马破名
<HowIsItG1ing> MangHuo: 你也是，好的不学
 * HowIsItG1ing 不对，以前 hamo 就叫这名， MangHuo 你命中注定了。
<taikoo> ..
 * pity 你们这些改名党……
<MangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 啊？ 有这事儿？
<HowIsItGoing> MangHuo: 不然怎么会出manghuo系列
<MangHuo> .......
<taikoo> HowIsItGoing: 你的名字还是山寨我的呢...
<HowIsItGoing> MangHuo: 而且他那职位就是坑，超坑
<chinzan-so> HowIsItGoing: 没拦住啊
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsGoingOn: 嗯，然而你这nick注册了么？
<MangHuo> ...
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 没啊.
<HowIsItGoing> chinzan-so: 呵呵哒
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 应该注册一个的, 这个nick不错的.
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: cdo有没有好岗位让我跳过去啊?
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 会c, 会go, 会ruby, 会js, 会efi
<chinzan-so> HowIsItGoing: 求解救
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsGoingOn: 不知道，应该木有。国内没open职位了，亚洲市场一团糟
<HowIsItGoing> chinzan-so: 老实儿呆着吧
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: sigh...
<happyaron> chinzan-so: -1 可以认为是个变量吧
<happyaron> chinzan-so: 还有 -2 -3
<chinzan-so> happyaron: 我还是等正经文档吧~
<happyaron> chinzan-so: 貌似没有人更新，要不你来整整？
<chinzan-so> happyaron: ... 我还不会用呢=,=
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 请教这个软件错误提示是怎么造成的？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472473 请教这个软件错误提示是怎么造成的？ 以最高管理员权限运行的 zz: 九天星 — 2015-08-31 14:26
<happyaron> chinzan-so: 坐等当当神来整
<chinzan-so> happyaron: 乖
<WhatsGoingOn> chinzan-so: 坐等当当神来整
<chinzan-so> WhatsGoingOn: 不乖
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: WhatsGoingOn 你们都要给当当神整啊……
<WhatsGoingOn> chinzan-so: 为毛?
<chinzan-so> HowIsItGoing: 亮了!
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 整文档
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 掩饰……
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 君子坦蛋蛋
<chinzan-so> 小人藏JJ
<WhatsGoingOn> ... ...
<WhatsGoingOn> chinzan-so: 你藏不藏?
<chinzan-so> WhatsGoingOn: ... ...
<WhatsGoingOn> chinzan-so: 你是漏出来还是藏起来?
<WhatsGoingOn> cherrot: 兔兔.
<WhatsGoingOn> cherrot: 会typescript不?
 * chinzan-so 这个月工钱会多扣么...
<WhatsGoingOn> chinzan-so: 希望会吧... 少交点儿税?
<chinzan-so> ...
<WhatsGoingOn> chinzan-so: 这月我可能有award... 不过貌似不会提高税阶...
<WhatsGoingOn> chinzan-so: 所以, 无所谓了.
<chinzan-so> WhatsGoingOn: 壕!
<WhatsGoingOn> chinzan-so: 其实, 今天还应该有个甲方给我尾款才对啊... 丫的不说话了...
<WhatsGoingOn> chinzan-so: 卧槽... 感觉要坑...
<HouseWhite> 有没有人
<WhatsGoingOn> .
<HouseWhite> ;)
<HouseWhite> 好多年没用IRC了
<pity> HouseWhite: 哪年注册的 irc nick？
<HouseWhite> 没有注册，这个是临时的
<HouseWhite> 测试一下
<HouseWhite> 好像很安静啊
<HouseWhite> 说话的人不多
<pity> HouseWhite: hush, everybody is watching us....
 * pity 怎么查自己 nick 的注册时间啊？
<HouseWhite> -_-
<onlylove_> pity: 貌似 jusss会，不过好久么见他了
<pity> onlylove_: /msg nickserv info onlylove
 * chinzan-so 仍未到账
 * WhatsGoingOn 伐开心啊...
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.10 • 15.10依然没有解决的大问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472474 自动14.10版本开始，我的笔记本开始用不了ubuntu，之后的每个版本我都尝试过，15.10依然没有解决，deepin能用，但是我不想用 其症状为: 1.安装U盘选择试用，桌面进入不了，然后返回登陆界面，要输
<^k^>  ─> 入密码，哪里来的密码啊 2.选择安装，安装过程很顺利，完成后重启，登陆后要么是登陆 …
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
 * chinzan-so 仍未到账!
<HouseWhite> cname
<chinzan-so> WhatsGoingOn: 到账 未多扣 cc MangHuo
<chinzan-so> WhatsGoingOn: MangHuo 已经跨行通到招商~
<WhatsGoingOn> chinzan-so: 赞!
 * HowIsItG1ing 卧槽，又忘了存理财…… 损失了一天
<huntxu> 好膩害
<MangHuo> ...
<huntxu> 有錢可以存理財 HouseWhite
<huntxu> HowIsItG1ing: ^
<huntxu> 誤殺了宮白
<HouseWhite> 理财？
<chinzan-so> HowIsItG1ing: 总是三点后到账, 这两年只有两次三点前, 别想了
<HouseWhite> 什么东东
<huntxu> HouseWhite: 手誤，不是給你的
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45327
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 北京明起禁放鸽子气球风筝
<onlylove_> 鲁迅：“晚安！”。语文老师：“晚安”中“晚”字点明了时间，令人联想到天色已黑，象征着当时社会的黑暗。而在这黑暗的天空下人们却感到“安”，侧面反映了人民的麻木，而句末的感叹号体现了鲁迅对人民麻木的“哀其不幸怒其不争”。
 * chinzan-so 明天不让放鸽子, WhatsGoingOn 你请我吃饭吧
 * onlylove_  明天不让放鸽子, WhatsGoingOn 你请我吃饭吧
 * WhatsGoingOn 明天不让放鸽子, WhatsGoingOn 你请我吃饭吧
<chinzan-so> WhatsGoingOn: http://www.smzdm.com/p/699673  这种笔记本这么贵 cc MangHuo
<ubrl> chinzan-so: ⇪ LEITZ 利市 Complete 商务记事本（A6、方格内页） 21.65元（43.3元，下单5折）_亚马逊中国优惠_什么值得买
 * chinzan-so 名不虚传 名不虚传啊!
<Freebuilder> 果然名不虚传
<alvin_rxg> 这个leitz 好便宜啊
<alvin_rxg> 这在amazon.de 不打折 10.5€ 呃
<onlylove> http://wenda.tianya.cn/jinghua/19sbff776omboh5j24kdp69c7qhhe2s866ju2
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 致我们日趋混乱的健康观_爱臭美_精华知识_天涯问答
<WhatsGoingOn> chinzan-so: 我看看.
<WhatsGoingOn> chinzan-so: 这种文艺的东西, 你买来干嘛??? 也就只能送人了吧?
<chinzan-so> WhatsGoingOn: 我是说 MangHuo 拿到的那个 和这个差不多
<WhatsGoingOn> chinzan-so: 哦, 我看看是哪家代工的去...
<WhatsGoingOn> chinzan-so: https://ic.fsc.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home
<chinzan-so> - -!
<onlylove> 明明是记事本，为啥我看成电脑了呢
<WhatsGoingOn> chinzan-so: 高端.
<WhatsGoingOn> chinzan-so: 这种本本, 还是买鼹鼠皮吧
 * chinzan-so 回家~
<onlylove> 鼹鼠皮！你们都混到这地步了！
<onlylove> 我有纸皮的就很知足了！
<gebjgd> 有钱  还用纸质本子
 * onlylove 准备跳槽 到能买得起鼹鼠皮本子的地方去
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 用git安装的文件如何卸载？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472476 我用git安装了sqlmap软件，现在想卸载这个软件，应该怎么卸载？ zz: 九天星 — 2015-08-31 17:53
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 这是什么情况。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472477 cp: 扩展"./Gplash_1.jpg" 失败: 对已定义的数据类型来说值过大 zz: darkbluest — 2015-08-31 18:35
<papapa> 没有人发言啊。。。
<NoIE> 是啊。
<papapa> 国内用IRC的还是少啊
<papapa> 中文频道更是少啊。
<papapa> Ubuntu
<papapa> 有没有人觉得 自从android出来以后 linux其他发行版的风头就全被抢走了 以前那么多人提ubuntu 现在都用mac，要么用android或者ios了
<papapa> 。。。 。。。 都是irc bot啊。。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<NoIE> 似乎这里用 arch 的比较多。
<Freebuilder> 论坛冷清了，这个聊天室也就冷清了
<papapa> 不过居然还有这么多人在线。。
<Freebuilder> 都不说话了
<NoIE> 因为 ubuntu 太稳定了？没有可讨论的内容？
<papapa> 哈哈
<NoIE> 话说，有人对 ubuntu 手机感兴趣吗？
<papapa> 科大改的那个ubuntu中文版  大家感脚如何
<papapa> 其实对于ubuntu手机 如果没有什么超越android的nb之处 就只能靠情怀卖点儿了
<NoIE> 因为可以使用 C 语言编写程序，所以效率、内存开销应该比 android 使用的程序要好一些。
<papapa> 关键是android的已经够用了 cpu这么快 。。
<NoIE> 刚刚在玩安卓下的《辐射：避难所》，好卡。
<papapa> 换iphone吧 哈哈
<NoIE> 看看隔壁，iOS 版的是用 object-C 编写的，性能肯定比 java 的要好。
<papapa> 也是。。
<Freebuilder> NoIE, Ubuntu 是否稳定我不知道，我只知道很多人都不用 Ubuntu 了。
<NoIE> 我希望 ubuntu 手机版可以像宣传的那样，接上大屏幕显示屏就可以使用完整桌面。
<papapa> 12年我去美国开一个安全会议 会场上好多人的电脑用ubuntu 14年我去悉尼 就发现全tmd是mac了。。除了我还用thinkpad装了一个盗版win7
<NoIE> 外国人不差钱
<NoIE> 似乎 mac 好用是大家公认的。之前微软的广告中，也只是说自己的产品比苹果的便宜，而非比苹果的好用。
<papapa> 老外比例高点儿  国内的好多是买了一个mac装windows
<gebjgd> NoIE, 没觉得mac好用
<gebjgd> NoIE, 你不要说公认
<NoIE> gebjgd: 我也是挺别人说，我从来没用过 mac。
<gebjgd> NoIE, 你用过就知道了 各种反人类
<NoIE> gebjgd: 好吧。
<papapa> 呵呵 反正我是用不惯那个触摸板 还是要靠鼠标
<alvin_rxg> mac 我觉得挺好用的啊。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 说明你思维和正常人反着
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 都挺好啊…… linux, windows, mac os 三个系统都挺好的啊。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我们组估计要招个mac程序员
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 来不？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 容许我入职后学习两个星期，我就来。不过我估计团队里还是要现成的
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助Ubuntu大神的帮助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472479 我使用的系统为14.04.3 由于本人操作不当，本想清理掉系统不用软件，不想清理完后发现系统内核没了，无法正常进入系统。为了拯救系统内的文件，我用U盘做了一个系统启动盘，结果启动不了。
<NWMonster> 我觉得mac
<NWMonster> 不仅仅不好用，而且问题太多了
<NoIE> 这就是 ubuntu 聊天室的现状，大家都在谈论 ubuntu 以外的操作系统。（虽然是被我带歪的。）
<NoIE> （逃逃。。。）
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 有extrema的中文教程吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472480 extrema ubuntu 有类似minitab的软件吗？ zz: qunziglf — 2015-08-31 21:07
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • EXT3 驅動即將自 Linux 4.3 及 以後版本 移除  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472481 http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=n ... m-Drop-4.3 EXT3 Driver Is To Be Removed In Linux 4.3 如果你有重要硬盤分割區使用 EXT3 請及早準備 zz: poloshiao — 2015-08-31 21:45
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ifort compiler download ask for help....  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472482 ,hellow everyone, I'm a new comer, the time of use Ubuntu system is less than half year. And here is a question for all of you, the question is that "ifort" compiler is needed. The one who know the download address, please tell me. thank you v
<^k^>  ─> ery much ! zz: big-boy — 2015-08-31 22:26
#ubuntu-cn 2015-09-01
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<stardiviner> 大家早阿
<stardiviner> 今天依然没人冒泡
<stardiviner> 除了我自己
<gjp> @FalseOS 你也在呀？
<gjp> 我不就是上来冒泡的吗？@stardiviner
<stardiviner> gjp: aha，难得阿，
<stardiviner> 看书无聊了，就上来扯淡下
<stardiviner> 难道大家都是持续型战斗力的类型？
<gjp> 现在上QQ多了，手机IRC也不方便，就上的很少了
<stardiviner> soga, 我是电脑上不了QQ，就上上IRC，而且IRC简单
<gjp> IRC确实简单
<gjp> 省心省力
<stardiviner> 开了QQ电脑就容易卡
<gjp> QQ根本没在电脑上装，直接手机QQ
<stardiviner> gjp 手机和电脑间切换不是更累？
<gjp> 还好吧
<gjp> 已经习惯了
<stardiviner> 额。。。
<stardiviner> 而且手机打字也没有电脑舒服，手机键盘那么小，打字还慢
<stardiviner> 而且输入字符更加是个累
<stardiviner> 中英文混输就纠结了
<banyudu> stardiviner: 但是QQ中可以发各种表情图片
<banyudu> stardiviner: 各有长短吧
<gjp> 聊得不多，所以不纠结，但是确实有时帮别人解决问题的时候打命令或者代码各种不爽
<stardiviner> banyudu: 看累了群里各种刷图，刷表情。。。就是没有说话的
<gjp> 根本不想鸟那些刷图的
<stardiviner> gjp: 对对，确实不是很经常，但是遇到真心觉着累
<banyudu> stardiviner: 有时也烦
<banyudu> stardiviner: 可能因为我在IRC上认识的人太少了
<stardiviner> 话说你们都是Linux开发人员？
<stardiviner> banyudu: 我认识的人也不多，没几个，就是这个频道里认识几个
<banyudu> stardiviner: 我是Windows……
<gjp> 我不是，我只是一个纯粹的学生党
<gjp> 不过Linux姑且也玩了5年了
<gjp> 只能算是专业打酱油的
<stardiviner> gjp: 5年？你高中就开始玩了？还是现在是读研之类的？
<gjp> 初三开始的
<stardiviner> gjp: 哈，和我一样，我也是晚了好几年，就是打酱油的
<gjp> 稍稍早了点
<stardiviner> gjp: 好早
<stardiviner> 我接触电脑才高三毕业的时候
<banyudu> stardiviner: 一样
<gjp> stardiviner: 我还好，因为家里面有电脑有的早，小学就见到电脑了
<stardiviner> 我现在在学Rails，打算去找个实习的工作
<stardiviner> 我接触电脑之后很快就接触了Linux也算还好，其实最开始的动机是为了学习骇客技术
<stardiviner> 后来读了一些RMS的经典文章，然后转学编程一方面的
<gjp> 我想之后找一个嵌入式的工作吧，毕竟我现在喜欢的东西稍稍偏底层
<stardiviner> gjp: 你现在学得是那些？
<gjp> 然后现在是不是觉得骇客离自己特别远呢？
<gjp> 我现在学得净是些硬件知识，作死玩呢
<stardiviner> gjp: 还好吧，简单基本的还是会一点，只限于以前接触过的，比如用kali linux黑一下无线网之类的
<gjp> 我以前特别向往骇客，但是现在觉得，离自己好远
<stardiviner> gjp: 你现在能在板子上玩了吧？
<banyudu> gjp: 我也是这种感觉
<gjp> 能，简单的板子还是能做的
<stardiviner> gjp: 其实就能看到的那些，还不是很遥远，逼近套路是理解的，我知道的最高级的是类似工程师的黑客，啥技能都会。。。。
<gjp> 唉，啥都会这种真的是。。。。。。
<stardiviner> gjp: 我之前想弄个小东西装在门口，一旦检测到有人来了，就在电脑上提醒的东东，
<gjp> 真的不知道那些人是怎么学的
<gjp> stardiviner: 哪个不是很好做吗
<stardiviner> 我问过我同学，有简单的红外线，和人体感应之类的
<stardiviner> 你有什么建议么？
<stardiviner> gjp: 这种就是天赋了吧，学得快，多，好，而且好奇心很强
<gjp> 我们这种情况要看门口光照情况是怎样的
<gjp> 可以考虑红外，如果是公寓的话
<gjp> 也可以考虑激光之类的，如果干扰太多
<gjp> 人体的那个不太适合室外用，我们这边调的时候干扰太多
<stardiviner> 这样阿，那简单的，而且受干扰少的还是红外和激光？价格和复杂度呢？
<gjp> 而且相对来讲，那个传感器还是最贵的。。。。。。
<stardiviner> gjp: 这样的阿，是因为那种是成品的关系么？
<gjp> 激光明显比红外复杂，价格上要看选件了
<gjp> 是的，那个一般就是自带处理电路，模块化的，相对也贵
<gjp> 只有特定情况下比较好用，平时干扰稍微有点感人
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<gjp> 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<yunfan_> stardiviner: gjp 放个摄像头不就行了
<gjp> 这个^k^现在还是机器人吗
<yunfan_> 人机合一的
<Evanescence> gjp: sorry，刚才死机了，更新的arch，最近常这样，不知道啥原因
<gjp> yunfan_: 摄像头本身成本不低，大小也不怎么理想，费电再加上处理数据麻烦，简单需求简单处理比较好
<gjp> Evanescence: 直接换马甲了
<Evanescence> gjp: 额，，，这是。。我的一个alias，估计是刚才下线到上线时间不多，所以没有默认登录stardiviner
<gjp> Evanescence: 激光明显比红外复杂，价格上要看选件了，人体的那个一般就是自带处理电路，模块化的，相对也贵
<yunfan_> gjp: 摄像头也贵不到哪里去 费电能费多少电  用摄像头后续升级简单 更新软件就行了
<gjp> stardiviner: 而且人体的那个只有特定情况下比较好用，平时干扰稍微有点感人
<yunfan_> 你用红外的后面想看看是那个人决定开门就做不到
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助；Thinkpad X60安装Ubuntu后无法启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472483 问题描述； 我在Thinkpad X60安装过Ubuntu12.04和14.04两个版本，我重启电脑后直接登录Windows，无法启动Ubuntu，哪位大侠知道是怎么回事？万分感谢！ zz: hurry0110 — 2015-09-01 9:00
<stardiviner> 不用看是谁，只要检测有没有人就行。
<stardiviner> 这种搭建在arduino或者pi上面容易么？
<gjp> 嘛，摄像头自然有摄像头的好处，但是简单处理摄像头就比较麻烦了，我们之前处理摄像头引导线还是稍稍废了一点心的
<banyudu> 测试下Erc，你们能看到中文吗？
<gjp> stardiviner: 至于用到这两个高级货色吗？
<gjp> banyudu: 能！
<banyudu> gjp: thanks
<stardiviner> gjp: 这两个是高级或？我的理解范围差别这么大么？
<gjp> stardiviner: 51一篇足以
<gjp> 一片51足矣
<stardiviner> 那整体的方案，就是一片51板，然后装红外，或者激光，然后用无线连到电脑或者路由。在linux上进行接受？
<gjp> 摄像头处理用这两个还差不多，仅仅简单传感器，不要动牛刀
<stardiviner> gjp: soga，那linux接受方面怎么办呢？iptables？
<gjp> stardiviner: 一片51板，某个传感器，一个Wifi串口模块/或者一个蓝牙串口模块，Linux负责接收，其他的也可以
<gjp> stardiviner: 自己写个程序读socket，读回来的就是串口数据了，超级简单有效
<gjp> stardiviner: 肚子有点难受，我先去厕所了
<stardiviner> gjp: bye
<stardiviner> gjp: thanks
<sjd_zeus> test
<ubrl> sjd_zeus:点点点.  10:54
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • playonlinux 一直停在正在安装界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472484 如题，装完系统后通过 命令行方式安装了 wine 和 playonlinux ，然后通过 playonlinux 安装了 RTX , 使用什么的都没什么太大问题。现在想再安装一个 FoxMail，却发现怎么都装不上去了，总是会卡在
 * chinzan-so 出cubieboard一代, 送ttl串口线啦~
<MangHuo> chinzan-so: 求送
<chinzan-so> MangHuo: 泥奏凯
<MangHuo> chinzan-so: vimperator 里面，我配置把地址栏关掉的，比如我现在在 www.a.com/abc.html，咋到 www.a.com/abcd.html 呢
<chinzan-so> MangHuo: O
<chinzan-so> or T
<chinzan-so> MangHuo: 懂了么?
<MangHuo> chinzan-so: 得到了它
<MangHuo> chinzan-so: 快递 cubieboard 给我啊
<chinzan-so> MangHuo: 可以, 到付 100软妹币
<MangHuo> ..
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 系统盘制作  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472486 我有一张4.7GB的光盘和win7,Ubuntu的ISO镜像文件，怎么做到用光盘启动时想装哪个系统就装哪个。 zz: wj52088 — 2015-09-01 11:52
 * chinzan-so 出cubieboard一代, 送ttl串口线啦~
<cherrot> 阿里云的实例上 运行任何进程 没几秒钟提示被Killed 然后这个程序就消失了。。vim, htop, chsh, su, sudo  都消失了 。。。
<pity> cherrot: 俺不信，给我帐号密码我给你试试？
<cherrot> pity,  不止我一人遇到  醉了
<pity> cherrot: 被系统 kill 掉的？
<cherrot> pity, 屏蔽了密码 公钥登录的
<cherrot> pity, 我母鸡啊
<cherrot> pity, 至少一定不是被我kill的
<pity> cherrot: 我在 tmux 里运行 vim 没有被 kill 掉
<cherrot> pity, 我的vim是在tmux里被kill的，退出tmux后 运行的其他进程也出问题了
<pity> cherrot: 没有 OOM 吧？strace 跟踪下？
<cherrot> pity, 另一个同事几乎相同时间遇到了问题， 也是tmux下
<pity> cherrot: 你是 exit 的？还是 dettach 的？
<cherrot> pity, dettach
<onlylove> cherrot: 找阿狸去
<cherrot> pity, 文件系统中确实找不到程序了 。。。  我strace谁去啊？
<pity> cherrot: 我在 tmux 运行了 top，vim，然后 dettach attach 好几次都没发现异常
<pity> cherrot: 你启动进程时就 strace 啊
<pity> cherrot: 然后看看谁把进程给 terminate 掉了
<onlylove> cherrot: 你要不看下path，你的环境变量还对否
<cherrot> onlylove, 这些没变过 早确认过了  关键是这个程序确实消失了 像是被rm了
<cherrot> pity, 现在好像不再被kill了 妈的
<onlylove> cherrot: 你中毒了吧，还是被mv成其他的了
<onlylove> cherrot: 阿狸这实例咋回事
<cherrot> 不管了 静等阿里给解释吧
 * onlylove 发现阿狸不靠谱的样子
<onlylove> cherrot: 你要不要考虑换amazon
<pity> cherrot: 阿里云一直不太靠谱
<onlylove> 新的广告法颁布了，九月第二天的前一天生效（不让说第一）。为了遵守这些新弄出来的条款（不让说最新），我们在苦逼的改着页面，产品好的不能说，买回去以后自己看，不满意我们退款，来回邮费我们出（不让说包邮），千万别问我是不是牛身上的皮（不让说真皮），否则我只能回答“你猜”，这不是一次广告法的革新，是一次中国语言çš
<onlylove> „贼啦大的变革（不让说重大）！
<cherrot> pity, 国外用amazon
<cherrot> pity, 国内实例就阿里了 再说又不是我能决定的~
<yunfan_> pity: 估计是虚拟化的实现问题
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 如何删除LUBUNTU及其组件?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472487 原先安装了LUBUNTU,后又安装了XUBUNTU,想删除LUBUNTU,但不知如何做,请帮忙 zz: XYZLINUX100 — 2015-09-01 12:57
<pity> cherrot: 单位采购的？
<yunfan_> fua
<chinzan-so> cherrot: pity https://v2ex.com/t/217554#reply0
<ubrl> chinzan-so: ⇪ 好像阿里云出巨 bug 了。。。。。。。自动删用户主机上的文件 - V2EX
<yunfan_> chinzan-so: 这是窥探用户操作被发现后的说辞
<pity> chinzan-so: ....
<onlylove__> chinzan-so: 我比较同意 yunfan_的看法
<onlylove__> chinzan-so: 不过 ，首先，这确实是一个bug，本意是记录用户操作，结果变成了删除文件
 * cherrot 您好，因云盾升级触发bug，导致少量文件被系统误删除。我们已经第一时间启动系统回滚。被误删除的文件正在陆续恢复，您无需进行手动恢复操作，请耐心等待。对您带来的不便我们深表歉意。  
<cherrot> chinzan-so, 多谢！
<chinzan-so> cherrot: momo
<onlylove__> cherrot: 赶紧打报告申请赔偿
<onlylove__> 对于所有中国人来说，有一个四字魔咒是永远绕不开的。只要有人对你说出这四个字，你就能中邪般地买票去最坑爹的景点、玩命爬上最艰险的山峰、吃下最难吃的餐馆饭菜 这四个字就是： 来都来了。
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<onlylove_> 我要去看医生！
<pity> 云盾这名称……
<onlylove_> 据说有公司主站放在上面，呵呵
<pity> onlylove_: 好惨的样子……
<onlylove_> 公共云和私有云的差距
<pity> 一直搞不明白，本身就是个 vps，为啥非要叫云？能下雨吗？
<onlylove> http://bbs.aliyun.com/thread/207.html?spm=5176.7189909.3.4.isi549
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 云服务器ECS - 阿里云计算开发者社区
<onlylove> pity: 天上来阵风就吹走了，所以叫云
<onlylove> pity: 不是下雨的事
<pity> onlylove: 这样解释还真通！
<onlylove> 你要知道，虚拟主机，托管空间啥的，都是多少年以前的东西了，现在要炒起来，当然要炒概念，比方云啥的
<onlylove> 你要是新开一家，说我们卖vps的，鬼才搭理你
<onlylove> 但是你说，我们卖云的
<pity> onlylove: 还是你懂市场lol
<yunfan_> onlylove: 以后每当深夜独自一个人登录阿里云敲命令的时候 记着你不是一个人在战斗 你的背后还有成千上万热切地眼睛关注着你的一举一动 赔偿是最深情的告白 阿里云 你值得拥有
<yunfan_> s/赔偿/陪伴/g
<onlylove> yunfan_: 全局作甚……换行了么，说起来，不就下个片么，至于么
<onlylove> 我觉得我真的需要看医生了……
<^k^> iMadper: 拜能住得起万豪的壕
<yunfan_> onlylove: 总之阿里云这么搞 我是不会去用他的
<onlylove> yunfan_: 可怜了那堆用阿狸云跳墙进来看优酷的
<yunfan_> onlylove: 有这种人么
<iMadper> yunfan_: 有的.
<iMadper> yunfan_: 在国外看美剧最好的方法, 就是跳回国内看.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 执行apt-get update返回Failed to fetch ".../trusty/Release"  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472490 [急，折腾一天了。。。。。，在线等] 整个错误返回如下： W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists ... ty/Release Unable to find expected entry " main/binary-9386/Packages " in Release file
<^k^>  ─> (wrong sources.list entry or malformed file) 还有其他的两个Failed，这两个是一archive.ubuntu,com/ubuntus …
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  15:04
<gebjgd> iMadper, 未必
<gebjgd> iMadper, movie4k.to
<gebjgd> yunfan_, movie4k.to
<iMadper> gebjgd: 哦? 有中文字幕?
<gebjgd> iMadper, 下载之后 去字幕组下载 就有了
<gebjgd> iMadper, 我基本上不用中文字母
<iMadper> gebjgd: 还要自己找字幕啊... 麻烦...
<gebjgd> iMadper, movie4k.to什么都有  电影电视剧 毛片
<gebjgd> iMadper, 但是全啊  而且长期有效
<iMadper> gebjgd: 毛片的字幕不好找啊.
<gebjgd> iMadper, 毛片字幕基本上都是 啪 啪  啪
<banyudu> 请教个问题，Emacs编辑文件的时候，如果当前屏幕中有注释，就会占用特别多的CPU，巨卡无比，会是什么原因呢？
<yunfan_> iMadper: 难道不能直接买个netflix 7.99刀那个？
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 你老婆的那手机最近如何
<wangli> iMadper, zao
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 她非常满意
<banyudu> windows下面的Emacs
<banyudu> 之前有人说可能是flyspell的问题
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 关键是科研狗根本不怎么玩手机吧  诶 数字忽悠了我 只有之前参与众筹的才能399购机
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 什么玩手机？
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 看你干嘛了
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 我是把手机当电脑用的 比如昨天我开车送父母回家 刚好我领导给我发个prd  解压就有问题 也看不了 搞的我很郁闷
<gebjgd> yunfan_, prd是毛？
<onlylove_> 同问prd是啥
<yunfan_> 产品需求文档
<MonsterClown> 0.0
<iMadper> wangli: 早.
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 高级  管理层啊
<iMadper> banyudu: 关了flyspell试试呗.
<iMadper> yunfan_: 贵啊.
<wangli> iMadper, 买了个机械键盘
<wangli> iMadper, 累手
<iMadper> wangli: 你们组真有钱...
<wangli> iMadper, 黑轴的
<onlylove_> iMadper: 达尔优什么的真不值钱
<iMadper> onlylove_: 我穷.
<onlylove_> iMadper: 达尔优也就百多块
 * iMadper 哭了... 原来现在3年ios开发经验已经是50w的年薪了...
<yunfan_> iMadper: 价格差不了多少
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 狗屁啊 你问问任何一个正规开发公司里的程序员 谁不知道prd
<ofjf> yunfan_: 差多了, 我一年还不到10w...
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 我还真不知道
<yunfan_> ofjf: 跟我有什么关系
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 你算正规开发公司 ？
<onlylove_> ofjf: http://item.jd.com/1413825.html
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 【雷柏V500】雷柏（Rapoo）V500 机械游戏键盘 机械黑轴 黑色版【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 199.00
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 必须算
<ofjf> onlylove_: 我还用过aaron的机械键盘, 也不到200...
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 400多人的公司
<yunfan_> gebjgd:  这跟人多人少没关系 只是看是你是不是专门做这块的
<MonsterClown> hhkb 好用不？
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 那块？
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 你要比人多  首钢可比你门人多多了呢 难道也能算正规开发公司
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 当然是 it行业了
<gebjgd> yunfan_, G Data Software AG
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 自己google
<onlylove> 杀毒……
<onlylove> yunfan_: 很知名的杀毒软件
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不过国内不怎么有名
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 你这杀毒软件经常出功能？ 这不是瞎扯淡么
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 出啊
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 该不会是把更新特征库也算进去了吧
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 我们没有特征库
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 用的别的厂商的  我们只做功能
<onlylove_> 没有自己的库啊，怪不得国内那些人看不上
<lainme> 毕业证明又涨价10块。这物价啊。。
<ofjf> wangli: 求double啊
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 360也没有自己的库
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 360那也叫杀毒？
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 杀软这个行业是看谁的免费多
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 必须叫
<ofjf> wangli: 桥老板又风流快活去了?
<wangli> ofjf, yes
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 架不住装机量大啊
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 脑子有水的都装
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 可能不是自己想的
<onlylove> 我怀疑我司杀毒也是360提供的
<onlylove> 吐槽下360居然掉线
<gebjgd> onlylove, 360用的bd的特征库
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我们也是
<onlylove> 那还是不错的
<onlylove> 不过bd在国内不灵啊
<onlylove> 至少bd的free版表现一般般
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45342
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 高通的新手机芯片将能识别恶意程序
<onlylove> 当年不是有硬件防毒卡什么的
<onlylove> 话说，高通这810没热够的节奏么
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 对你们表示呵呵
<onlylove> 怎么觉得我还是继续用mtk比较好的感觉
<yunfan_> onlylove: 能识别恶意程序意味着监控你的系统的一举一动
<yunfan_> 而且是硬件级别的 这个很可恨
<yunfan_> 我讨厌硬件做很多事 希望都软件来做
<onlylove> yunfan_: 软件做CPU会热，耗电会多
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 无所谓  反正我不用win  我就是打酱油  做Linux安全的
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 360也许在你们看来不是 不过人家的那些个功能很对用户胃口
<onlylove> yunfan_: 比方你看视频，如果用软解码和用GPU解码，耗电完全两回事
<yunfan_> onlylove: 那两码事 gpu解码也是有驱动的
<onlylove_> sigh，这渣渣网
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 不如在公司也用4G好了 我发现帝都的商业楼里的宽带每一个能用的 都卡成狗 tmd
<yunfan_> 这些人收费那么贵 还那么差的质量 真的是贵国特色的集中体现
<onlylove> http://www.techug.com/windows-10-experience
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ Windows 10使用体验 | 程序师
<onlylove> 记事本异常，让输入法背锅！
<onlylove> 这作者真的太搞了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 可是放在右上角显示流量状态的工具  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472492 什么软件在UBUNTU14.04下只有一个图标在右上角，并可以显示流量，开机自动启动？ zz: 九天星 — 2015-09-01 16:17
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 开启路由转发功能命令是什么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472495 如题：开启路由转发功能的命令是什么？笔记本，无线网卡 zz: 九天星 — 2015-09-01 16:44
<ofjf> chinzan-so: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472492   昨天lxg问了这个问题... 我怀疑是同一个人...
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 可以放在右上角显示流量状态的工具 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: 九天星
<chinzan-so> ofjf: 肯定不是
<ofjf> chinzan-so: ?
<chinzan-so> liuxg: ^^ 上门那个是你么?
<ofjf> chinzan-so: ...
<stardiviner> 查看了下，这个频道和#RubyOnRails的人数超级接近，87695左右，但是我挂了一天，那个屏到的消息数超过1000，这里只有120.。。
<stardiviner> 怪不得平常没有人聊天。
<ofjf> StarBrilliant: 这个频道有87695人???
<huntxu> stardiviner: 這裏水的時候你沒有見到
<huntxu> stardiviner: 一小時一千都不在話下
<huntxu> ofjf: 這又是哪個網卡驅動
<stardiviner> huntxu: 那是曾经了。。。。最近几个月都很空白
<stardiviner> huntxu: 看错了，看了个global，local是4477，和rails也差不多
<stardiviner>  不过4477也很多阿，
 * chinzan-so "一个出租车司机说，佩服毛的高瞻远瞩，如果八路军、新四军不韬光养晦而过早的暴露了共军是抗战的中流砥柱，那么日本人偷袭的就不是珍珠港而是延安了。 " 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<cherrot> 高级黑啊。。。
<MangHuo> chinzan-so: 安装 u 盘在不，借用一下
<cherrot> 你们这些改名党好烦
<onlylove___> 你们这些骗子，明明就99个人，硬生生的说成4477
<chinzan-so> onlylove___: 那是因为 stardiviner 把global服务器以及local服务器人数当成频道人数了
<ofjf> chinzan-so: 是的.
<yoshi-wara> chinzan-so: 风俗店壕！
<chinzan-so> yoshi-wara: 牛牛, 包养我!
<onlylove___> chinzan-so: 你们为何不纠正之
<chinzan-so> onlylove___: 我刚看到
<nyfair> http://digi.163.com/15/0901/10/B2E112H800162OUT.html
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 谷歌研发新开源视频解码VP10：4K资源带宽是上代一半_网易数码
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<onlylove___> chinzan-so: 我只是在想，这频道如果和ror一样的人数……
<nyfair> VP10，蛤蛤
<chinzan-so> nyfair: 觉得vp10如何?
<nyfair> g婊出品，必属废品
<onlylove___> chinzan-so: vp9包装下
<chinzan-so> ...
<chinzan-so> nyfair: h265太贵了
<nyfair> chinzan-so: 为什么h265最近能加价？因为vp9烂
<nyfair> chinzan-so: 如果vp9很出色，h265还敢加价？
<chinzan-so> =,=
<nyfair> g婊以前号称vp9比h264节省一半带宽，现在又号称一半，说白了就是vp9换个名字呗
<onlylove> chinzan-so: 牛牛在视频解码方面应该不会骗你，所以，别指望g了
<nyfair> chinzan-so: 做rip的人是不会骗人的，既然vp9那么好，为什么别人选用x264 hi10p而不是vp9
<nyfair> hi10p同样没有硬件支持
<nyfair> 5年前dark shikari喷vp8的文章当年被一堆g粉骂，而今所有观点都被证明是正确的
<onlylove> 其实牛牛表达的意思是，g除了搜索，其他一无是处
<chinzan-so> nyfair: 牛牛!
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1338790045
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ [科普？]高级技术宅&东方众——Dark Shikari_东方吧_百度贴吧
<nyfair> 阿三当ceo的公司，大家都懂
<onlylove> 求别提阿三
<nyfair> chinzan-so: 其实你看清楚，g婊的vp9合作伙伴全都同时是hevc委员会成员，你看什么nvidia 高通 索尼
<chinzan-so> nyfair: 所以呢/
<nyfair> chinzan-so: 把g婊当冤大头拿钱多好
<onlylove_> 睡了一下午，终于睡醒了……
<onlylove_> 可是肩膀还是疼
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45345
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45346
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 除了中国，美国考虑就网络攻击制裁俄罗斯
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Google因操纵搜索结果面临印度14亿美元罚款
<nyfair> 蛤蛤
<onlylove_> 米国佬敢捣乱，分分钟把VISA换掉
<nyfair> 俄罗斯买游戏便宜啊
<onlylove_> 俄罗斯不是可以用银联么……
<onlylove_> g操纵结果什么的，和度娘不一样嘛
<onlylove_> 貌似搜索公司都喜欢这么玩
<stardiviner> 操作结果不是很正常的事情么？
<stardiviner> 其实政府搞逼，也应该罚款？
<onlylove_> stardiviner: 我听说你说这频道4477人
<stardiviner> onlylove_: 是阿，我用命令 /users 查看的
<stardiviner> onlylove_: 难道不是这个命令？
<onlylove_> stardiviner: 呵呵，这频道目前一共90+，三位数都不到
<onlylove_> stardiviner: 你能统计出400+
<onlylove_> 4000+
<stardiviner> onlylove_: 这么少？。。。
<onlylove_> stardiviner: 废话
<stardiviner> 空欢喜。。。
<stardiviner> onlylove_: 怎么查看频道的人数阿？
<onlylove_> stardiviner: 不知道，我就知道我join的时候，会给出这频道多少用户，再就是我用的quassel，右侧本来就有用户统计
<stardiviner> soga, 我看看weechat设置
<onlylove_> 下班
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/11475.html 人生三大喜 : 早年丧父 ---- 大权独揽 中年丧偶 ---- 另寻新欢 老年丧子 ---- 以绝后患   
<Freebuilder> http://www.oschina.net/p/hack-font
<ubrl> Freebuilder: ⇪ Hack Font首页、文档和下载 - 编程语言字体 - 开源中国社区
 * vickycq is away: I'm busy
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 你那盗版网站贵国的电影有么 我想看 刺客聂隐娘 tmd 没有在线付费看的
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 日本的？
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 应该有
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 里面连老电影都有
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 毛线日本的 国产的
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 看来咱们频道是你的主要中文信息来源啊
<gebjgd> yunfan_, google+上 6park上有人贴中文电影
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 都是youtube链接
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 这个电影我至今没找到下载
<stardiviner> 有没有人知道电脑突然死机，硬件上面可能是那个有问题？死机的时候，画面突然静止。风扇的声音还在响。（我已经翻看了系统记录，目前无法找到系统方面的bug，所以暂时找找硬件方面的问题）
<NoIE> 会不会是cpu太热了？我瞎猜的。
<stardiviner> NoIE: CPU的温度不高，我开这Conky一直监视着，也不是内存高的问题，有的时候内存少也会死机
<stardiviner> CPU的占用也不高。
<stardiviner> 我网上查了，说可能是硬盘，我fsck检查过了，没有问题
<NoIE> stardiviner: 测试一下内存怎么样？
<stardiviner> 内存扫描打算今晚用memtest做
<stardiviner> 除了内存，CPU，硬盘，其他还有可能的部件么？
<vickycq> 软件问题不留下系统日志也是可能的吧
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 有类似win下的谷歌地球之类i的东东吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472496 如题 zz: 瑞恩75 — 2015-09-01 20:36
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: 硬盘有灯的指示吗？可以在死机的时候看一下灯是否一直亮着
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner:  以前碰到内存泄漏，然后数据都往 swap 里灌，然后没然后了
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 求大婶解决桌面控件不能开机启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472497 安装conky-manager 之后，没办法开机启动 在启动器设置了开机启动 /usr/bin/conky -p 开机之后不是桌面的控件 zz: ubuntu_6m — 2015-09-01 21:00
 * vickycq is away: 沐浴更衣
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • debian cinnamom 中文环境配置  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472498 debian cinnamom ruhe 配置中文环境 zz: heavencen — 2015-09-01 22:06
 * vickycq is back (gone 00:18:03)
<imtxc> test
<ubrl> imtxc:点点点.  00:07
<imtxc> test
<ubrl> imtxc:点点点.  00:07
<imtxc> test
<ubrl> imtxc:点点点.  00:11
<imtxc> test
<ubrl> imtxc:点点点.  00:11
<imtxc> test
<ubrl> imtxc:点点点.  00:11
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> test
<ubrl> imtxc:点点点.  00:14
<BuMangHuo_MangHu> test
<ubrl> BuMangHuo_MangHu:点点点.  00:15
<BuMangHuo_MangHu> test
<ubrl> BuMangHuo_MangHu:点点点.  00:15
<BuMangHuo_MangHu> test
<ubrl> BuMangHuo_MangHu:点点点.  00:15
<MangHuo1> test
<ubrl> MangHuo1:点点点.  00:32
<MangHuo1> ..
<MangHuo1> test
<ubrl> MangHuo1:点点点.  00:36
#ubuntu-cn 2015-09-02
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 大家好  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472499 大家好，新人报道 zz: 飞翔 — 2015-09-01 23:05
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 怎样把命令行下载工具axel集成到chrome浏览器中  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472503 其实命令行下载工具axel也是不错的，而chrome下载总是有些别扭。能不能让chrome的下载调用axel来完成？ zz: 百草谷居士 — 2015-09-02 8:52
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
 * onlylove 晚上求蹭住
<imtxc> test
<ubrl> imtxc:点点点.  09:59
<Vie> ……
<onlylove_> cherrot: 晚上求借住
<cherrot> onlylove_, 洗干净了吗~
<onlylove_> cherrot: 算了
<onlylove_> cherrot: 不给住直说
<cherrot> onlylove_, 我在宇宙中心等你
<onlylove_> cherrot: 我要不是戒严之前回不去，我也不用这样
<onlylove_> cherrot: 我要是能戒严之前回去，懒得和你商量这事
 * onlylove_ 晚上找妹子借住去
<cherrot> onlylove_, 来就行 大概几点
<onlylove_> cherrot: 不去了
<cherrot> onlylove_, 明明就是没洗干净 =。=
<onlylove_> cherrot: 这种玩笑你平时随便开，但是明天这个是真事，不爱和你闹
<cherrot> onlylove_, 我说真的 明儿我正好也不在家 随便你折腾
<onlylove_> cherrot: 我说的是今晚上，明天早上就走，因为下午一点戒严就取消了
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<cherrot> onlylove_, 也行 床够大
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 虚心请教几个问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472508 我不是伸手党，自己已经弄得差不多了（键盘可以使用了），但是还有想问一下，忘前辈赐教 1，Ubuntu 没有类似Windows的低功耗"睡眠"模式吗？好费电。右上角只有关机和注销按钮，点击关机出现关机
<Vie> 哇哦
<Vie> U center
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 额 对哦 你回不去
<archl> onlylove_ 被软禁了？
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 能回去的话，其实也没啥好的，我要买好晚餐和明天午餐，早餐看情况吧，最好睡到中午
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 总之要藏好就是了
<Vie> 这么恐怖啊
<Vie> ~\(≧▽≦)/~
<yunfan_> onlylove: 呵呵  主要是你住得太装逼了  能回去其实很好啊 大阅兵的时候 你发个微博 显示下自己的定位 不是叼得狠么
<onlylove> yunfan_: 吓坏一群小伙伴么
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不过我没社交那些东西啊，什么微博微信都没啊，所以其实回去回不去没啥
<yunfan_> onlylove: 现在注册还来得及
<onlylove> yunfan_: 问题是回不去了
<yunfan_> onlylove: 10Gbps网卡是什么样的
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 万兆卡？光纤卡还是普通卡？
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 其实你看外观……都一样……
<huntxu> 早，拜各位神
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 就像赛扬和I7的CPU，你只能看上边的标识，壳子一样
<onlylove_> yunfan_: http://s.etao.com/detail/521509067901.html?spm=1002.81.5.43.s1xPqF&rebatepartner=1800
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 商品搜索_一淘网 pp: ￥245
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 比方这个，比较常用的82576，当然，这是个千兆卡
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 万兆卡我印象里面一般都是光卡
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 就是光纤的那种，我找个图去
<onlylove_> yunfan_: http://item.jd.com/406286.html
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 就这样的，有千兆有万兆
<onlylove_> test
<onlylove_> ubrl: 出来干活！
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  11:28
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 【思科GLC-SX-MM】思科（Cisco）GLC-SX-MM 多模光纤模块【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<onlylove_> 这响应时间……我都以为我掉了
 * onlylove_ 其实对红帽那个十万兆网卡驱动兴趣更大
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 为毛你搜的都这么便宜 我搜到的都要加个0
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 淘宝那个不知道价格，我不买那个，京东那个可能是千兆的，多模的便宜
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 单模的贵
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 万兆卡我真心不知道价格，因为手里多的时候拿过6对
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 千兆的多模光模块直接是十几对
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 还有，跳线，也要买对了，多模的只能用多模跳线，我觉得这个不用提醒
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45355
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | LLVM 3.7发布
<yunfan_> onlylove_: geb是德国拿卡还是德国人 ?
<onlylove> yunfan_: 德国拿卡吧？我记得他说父母在国内的
<onlylove> yunfan_: 当然，如果他真的是德国出生……那也没啥好说的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 习惯 : 一男子新婚第二天就上班了,上班时闷闷不乐。 朋友问其故,男子说:以前嫖惯了,昨晚和我媳妇完事后我随手扔给她100块。 友释然道:你给她钱这也没什么啊！ 男子懊恼道:问题是她他妈顺手找回我20……
<Freebuilder> 今中午，猪脚、西红柿，怎么煮？
<onlylove> 猪蹄丢锅里炖，西红柿生吃，就这样
<Freebuilder> 猪脚是已经炖好的，只要回锅加热
<onlylove> 你硬要一起，就先把猪蹄炖熟，再丢西红柿，反正我觉得西红柿做熟了不好吃
<Freebuilder> 不说了，我先试试西红柿切片丢猪脚汤里什么滋味
<Freebuilder> 嗯，西红柿猪脚汤，不错，吃完睡一觉
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu刷cubieboard时出现问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472509 我使用的是ubuntu14.10，想在cubieboard（A10）中刷系统，用的LiveSuit工具，链接cb到电脑开始刷img时会出现下面错误代码： *** Error in `./LiveSuit': free(): invalid pointer: 0x00007feb66d88ac0 *** 请问这是什么意
<yunfan_> onlylove: 关键是拿卡了也可以现在成为德国人啊 我主要关心他现在是德国公民还是德国拿卡
<stardiviner> Freebuilder: 你自己做饭的？
<onlylove> yunfan_: 那你自己问他吧，我不知道
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: 拜帅哥
<O0XX|Qiong> ^k^: 乖
<O0XX|Qiong> chinzan-so: 你这nick
<O0XX|Qiong> MangHuo: C家如何？
<MangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 不知道啊
<O0XX|Qiong> MangHuo: 别闹，我知道你是谁
<MangHuo> ...
<yunfan_> onlylove: 他这不是没来么
<chinzan-so> O0XX|Qiong: 你怎么发现的
<O0XX|Qiong> chinzan-so: 有一种东西叫whois
<chinzan-so> O0XX|Qiong: 你挨个whois?
<O0XX|Qiong> chinzan-so: 写个脚本 whois 然后 grep就是了
<chinzan-so> O0XX|Qiong: 牛牛~
<O0XX|Qiong> chinzan-so: 你们这几头都让我找到了
<yunfan_> chinzan-so: 又不是每个人nick都怪
<onlylove> O0XX|Qiong: 牛牛
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove: 牛牛
<chinzan-so> O0XX|Qiong: 贵司放假了? 温拿啊
<O0XX|Qiong> chinzan-so: 你们不放假？
<O0XX|Qiong> chinzan-so: 不走就戒严了
<yunfan_> O0XX|Qiong: 其实你不用那么麻烦 只要你24小时挂着 入频道时候会给whois信息的 你就写个钩子记录就是了
<chinzan-so> O0XX|Qiong: 不放, 我在办公室
<chinzan-so> O0XX|Qiong: 一个月没wfh了
<O0XX|Qiong> chinzan-so: 门口的路是要戒严的吧
<chinzan-so> O0XX|Qiong: 爱岗敬业
<O0XX|Qiong> chinzan-so: 这么忙？
<chinzan-so> O0XX|Qiong: 主要是办公室的大屏显示器看美剧比较舒服 cc MangHuo
<MangHuo> ..
<MangHuo> 没有显示器
<O0XX|Qiong> chinzan-so: 你买了个新的显示器？
<MangHuo> chinzan-so: 你的那台 450 配置够高的
<chinzan-so> O0XX|Qiong: 还是原来那个
<chinzan-so> MangHuo: .
<chinzan-so> MangHuo: 不过摄像头是坏的
<O0XX|Qiong> chinzan-so: 没事不要乱果聊
<MangHuo> chinzan-so: 屏幕是 IPS？
<MangHuo> chinzan-so: 550 的屏幕稍微偏点儿就看不见
<chinzan-so> MangHuo: 应该是吧
<chinzan-so> MangHuo: 那多好
<O0XX|Qiong> chinzan-so: 求斩斩高清无码大图
<chinzan-so> O0XX|Qiong: 以前不是给你见过么
<O0XX|Qiong> chinzan-so:  生活照
<chinzan-so> O0XX|Qiong: 他两个月瘦了四十斤
<MangHuo> chinzan-so: 别闹， 38 斤
<chinzan-so> O0XX|Qiong: 算了, 怕你失身
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 四舍五入诶，放个看看呗
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的百度地图，占用150M+的手机存储，丫的想做甚，我就一个离线地图啊
<gebjgd> onlylove, 上高德
<onlylove> gebjgd: 比度娘好用否？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 没用过   只用过google maps和be on road
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我只关心体积
<gebjgd> onlylove, 离线地图？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 老实说，度娘地图并不好用，而且不知道为啥，手机搜星很慢
<gebjgd> onlylove, 天朝不支持 be on road
<pity> 14:15 < Clˉ(IRC)> hi
<pity> 14:15 < 爸爸> 灰灰: 没有 /whois，都不知道 爸爸 是谁，哈哈
<gebjgd> onlylove, 就是慢   所以国内手机上google maps 刷刷的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 离线地图的体积大小我可以忍，但是你去掉离线，体积还那么大，就不能忍了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 慢为啥还上googlemaps
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我说百度慢
<onlylove> 好吧……
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我父母在国内都用google 地图 刷刷的
<onlylove> 我去找包去……
<gebjgd> onlylove, 需要上google包
<gebjgd> onlylove, root re + gapps
<onlylove> gebjgd: google包太多，不能忍，我换app去……
<gebjgd> onlylove, 傻 上mini包
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的……访问高德地图，直接定位我的位置
<MangHuo> foxy proxy 没有了？
<Vie> 国内怎么用谷歌地图
<Vie> 高端啊
<iIlL10Oo> Vie 拉一条直达谷歌的光纤，没多少钱
<Vie> ( ⊙o⊙ )哇
<Vie> 奢侈
<Vie> 低调
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 拉光纤作甚，放一颗卫星就是
<onlylove_> 发现高德地图路线其实也一般
<onlylove_> 有很多节约时间的线路没有
<onlylove_> 貌似步行超过1KM它就不推荐了
<Vie> 百度地图转车超过3、4次就不推荐了、包括步行一小段、、貌似
<Vie> onlylove, onlylove_
<onlylove__> 又加了一截……
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 升级求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472510 今天刚安装了ubutu10.10.发现已经无源可用。想升级到Xubuntu，如何操作？非常感谢！ zz: XYZLINUX100 — 2015-09-02 14:51
 * yunfan_ fuck you all
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 高德周边数据不如百度
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 差多少，我需要的是gps搜星快
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 周边可以稍微差点
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 而且那个150M+的体积怎么回事
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 我的想法是，先装上用几天
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 前几天小伙伴来帝都，度娘地图死活找不到他们的位置
<Vie> 北京4G就是这么自信
<onlylove__> 和4G啥关系……
<Vie> 网速不给力啊
<Vie> 不过百度一个连锁的功能不错
<Vie> 比如查“中国银行”、连锁的就很赞    不用搜索中国的银行了
<onlylove__> Vie: 和网速没半毛钱关系，是度娘地图数据不准确
<Vie> onlylove__, (⊙o⊙)哦
<onlylove> Vie: 不开gprs估计一辈子连不上
<Vie> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你有没有比较过度娘和高德的耗电
<Vie> OPPO R7 Plus 充电五分钟通话两小时  有闪冲就是自信
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45358
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 阿里云服务升级删除用户文件，随后删除报道
<onlylove> 阿里云在官网的声明中称，“因云盾安骑士server组件的恶意文件查杀功能升级触发了bug，导致部分服务器的少量可执行文件被误隔离。系统在第一时间启动了回滚，目前被误隔离的文件已基本恢复。”
<onlylove> 少量，嗯，少量
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<Vie> 嗯少量
<Vie> facebook
<Vie> 国人 收费导游
<wudi_dongdong> hi
<ubrl> wudi_dongdong:点点点.  15:52
<wudi_dongdong> ip
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我是说周边数据 比如周边的网吧什么的
<yunfan_> onlylove: 问题是 用户的server没说要他们的查杀服务啊
<yunfan_> 这尼玛简直是nsa企业版
<yunfan_> onlylove: 肯定高德功耗低了
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove 卫星辐射太大了，减寿命10年
<onlylove_> nyfair: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45360
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 微软Google亚马逊发起免版税视频编解码器联盟
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45361
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 小米考虑在笔记本电脑上与苹果展开竞争
<cherrot> test
<ubrl> cherrot:点点点.  16:53
<onlylove_> 笔记本，呵呵
<cherrot> miBook 么。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 数猪 : 一君请朋友吃饭,对服务员说:茶。服务员顺时针数一二三四五六。见服务员没倒茶又说:倒茶。服务员逆时针数一二三四五六。纳闷不倒茶数数干吗?问:你数什么?我数猪的。-------
<AlexFan> hello
<ubrl> AlexFan:点点点.  17:41
<AlexFan> anyone here?
<AlexFan> e
<cherrot> AlexFan, 啊咧？
<AlexFan> 以为irc都没人了
<MonsterClown> =。=
<MonsterClown> 都在潜水
<MonsterClown> 233
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M02/00/07/Cg-4WFI2oGSIKztKAACJML2hItIAALq9gMPoGkAAIlI054.jpg 你这厮也太狠了吧
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 医学院某班进行口试 : 医学院某班进行口试 教授问一学生某种药每次口服量是多少?学生回答:"5克".一分钟后,他发现自己答错了,应为5毫克,便急忙站起来说"教授,允许我纠正吗?教授看了一下表,然后说:不必了,由于服用过量的药物,病人已经不幸在30秒钟以前去世了!
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 你是德国人还是拿的德国卡 ?
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 什么叫德国卡
<Freebuilder> 德国户口？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu mate 打开git clone的工程cpu 100%  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472515 只要用caja打开git clone的工程，cpu马上变成100%，，不知道为啥会这样，， widon@widon-X401A:~/kaggle/gitkaggle$ ls .git/ branches config HEAD index logs ORIG_HEAD refs COMMIT_EDITMSG description hooks info objects pa
<^k^>  ─> cked-refs widon@widon-X401A:~/kaggle/gitkaggle$ caja . widon@widon-X401A:~/kaggle/gitkaggle$ top | grep -B 1 caja PID …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu mate 打开git clone的工程cpu 100%  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472516 只要用caja打开git clone的工程，cpu马上变成100%，，不知道为啥会这样，， widon@widon-X401A:~/kaggle/gitkaggle$ ls .git/ branches config HEAD index logs ORIG_HEAD refs COMMIT_EDITMSG description hooks info objects pa
<^k^>  ─> cked-refs widon@widon-X401A:~/kaggle/gitkaggle$ caja . widon@widon-X401A:~/kaggle/gitkaggle$ top | grep -B 1 caja PID …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu mate 打开git clone的工程cpu 100%  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472518 只要用caja打开git clone的工程，cpu马上变成100%，，不知道为啥会这样，， widon@widon-X401A:~/kaggle/gitkaggle$ ls .git/ branches config HEAD index logs ORIG_HEAD refs COMMIT_EDITMSG description hooks info objects pac
<^k^>  ─> ked-refs widon@widon-X401A:~/kaggle/gitkaggle$ caja . widon@widon-X401A:~/kaggle/gitkaggle$ top | grep -B 1 caja PID …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu mate caja cpu high for open git clone directory  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472521 只要用caja打开git clone的工程，cpu马上变成100%，，不知道为啥会这样，， widon@widon-X401A:~/kaggle/gitkaggle$ ls .git/ branches config HEAD index logs ORIG_HEAD refs COMMIT_EDITMSG description hooks info
<^k^>  ─> objects packed-refs widon@widon-X401A:~/kaggle/gitkaggle$ caja . widon@widon-X401A:~/kaggle/gitkaggle$ top | grep -B …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu mate caja cpu high for open git clone directory  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472522 只要用caja打开git clone的工程，cpu马上变成100%，，不知道为啥会这样，， widon@widon-X401A:~/kaggle/gitkaggle$ ls .git/ branches config HEAD index logs ORIG_HEAD refs COMMIT_EDITMSG description hooks info
<^k^>  ─> objects packed-refs widon@widon-X401A:~/kaggle/gitkaggle$ caja . widon@widon-X401A:~/kaggle/gitkaggle$ top | grep -B …
<alvin_rxg> yunfan_: 他生是德国的人，死是德国的鬼 2333
<yunfan_> alvin_rxg: 死是德国的死人
<yunfan_> alvin_rxg: 他是问他到底是拿德国永久拘留 还是德国国籍的
<AlexFan> ...
<knownbad> .
#ubuntu-cn 2015-09-03
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 真可恶 : 生病的小铭在家中休息,电话铃响了,他拿起电话才一下就挂上了。父亲很奇怪,问他为什么,他气鼓鼓说道:"那边那人真可恶,我都生病了,他还说:'你好啊／"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/15954.html 找谁结婚? : "我该怎么办?"一位想结婚的年青人对他的朋友说。 "每一个我带回家的女友,我母亲都不喜欢。" "这个好办,"他朋友建议"你只要找一个各方面都像你母亲的就可以了。" "我试过了,"这个可怜人说,"但是,我父亲又不喜欢。"
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu能不能在flash播放时自动禁止锁屏?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472523 有没有办法?发现网页正在播放flash视频.就禁止自动锁屏. 或者最少在flash全屏播放的时候能自动禁止也好呀. zz: 墨白歮 — 2015-09-03 10:08
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 只有两种编程语言：一种是天天挨骂的，另一种是没人用--Bjarne Stroustrup 
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 集成声卡故障求救 on ubuntu 12.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472524 表面故障现象 系统不提示没有声卡，任何软件都正常运行，但音箱就是没有声音，喇叭肯定没坏！ 先贴上代码 sudo lspci Code: samuelgl@samuelgl-MacPro:~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Genera
<^k^>  ─> tion Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generati …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 集成声卡故障求救 on ubuntu 12.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472525 表面故障现象 系统不提示没有声卡，任何软件都正常运行，但音箱就是没有声音，喇叭肯定没坏！ 先贴上代码 sudo lspci Code: samuelgl@samuelgl-MacPro:~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Genera
<^k^>  ─> tion Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generati …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 启动NTOP出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472527 启动NTOP出错。 代码如下： Code: computer:~$ ntop -i wlan0 Thu Sep  3 15:40:32 2015  Initializing gdbm databases Thu Sep  3 15:40:32 2015  **ERROR** ....open of /var/lib/ntop/prefsCache.db failed: File open error Thu Sep  3 15:40:32 2015  Possible solu
<^k^>  ─> tion: please use '-P <directory>' Thu Sep  3 15:40:32 2015  **FATAL_ERROR** GDBM open failed, ntop shutting down... …
<stardiviner> 买了个Rasperry Pi，请问能把它连接到笔记本的HDMI接口，用笔记本的屏幕作为屏幕么？
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 显然不能
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 你需要额外的视频卡
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 终于等到你来了
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 你是拿了德国国籍还是绿卡啊
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 对于你来说重要么
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 只是代为打听 对我来说没卵用
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 早就说过了 国籍
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 年轻学历缴税 拿完长居就可以入籍
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 那你花了几年啊
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 3å¹´
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 移民家园这些消息都有
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 具体操作
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 怎么才3年  额
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 入籍必须7年以上
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 最短入籍时间必须7年有身份的居住
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 不用了 只是问问而已  对了 有个好玩的东西 我前几天看到个记录片 是讲吃素的 然后提到个教派是 基督复临派  他们唱赞歌的时候 那曲子居然是德国国歌
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 拉脱维亚欢迎你
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 你有没有看新闻  联想出了个新机器 vibe p1 感觉适合我 要是国内能买到 我就买他了
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 不是5000 毫安时么
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 是啊 没几个这么大的 有这么大的 内存又小 就他是唯一符合 性能还行 电池也大 价格也不离谱这三个条件
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 全TM废话 : 上联:这TM天,真TM冷,冻TM死了,咋TM整? 下联:活TM该,倒TM霉,穿TM少了,赖TM谁！ 横批: 全TM废话！
 * October21 is listening to: 4 ʸҰÕæ¼Í - ¾ÉÈÕʱ¹âµÄɽÇð (ºîÏææá¤Á½¸ö¶¬Ìì) (01:10/04:49)
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不能超过十块钱 : 小明:"爸爸！ " 爸爸:"什么事?" 小明:"校长说明天春游带的钱不能超过十块钱。" 爸爸:"哦,好埃" 小明:"那你就给我九块九毛九吧！ " 爸爸:"?！ "
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • suspend 失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472529 ubuntu 14.04 之前是可以的。不知升级时改了什么，现在每次 suspend 之后，不用几秒钟就会自己又亮起来，风扇也转起来。 这个怎么弄？ zz: saintthor — 2015-09-03 20:39
<xtpeeps> Test
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  20:40
<xtpeeps> Hi
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  20:41
<xtpeeps> 么么哒
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 列举普通帐户问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472530 Code:    local line user gid    while read line    do       read user <<<"$line"       # 一些操作    done <<<"`awk -F: '$3>=1000 && $1 !="nobody" {print $1}' /etc/passwd`"    return 0 这段在 bash 中可行，但在 /bin/sh 中就不行了，求破
<^k^>  ─> ！ zz: 建客 — 2015-09-03 20:44
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu VPS • openvz Ubuntu 安装pptpd后无法连接VPN  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472531 环境：openvz Ubuntu 14.04 X86 安装pptpd成功，配置如下： /etc/pptpd.conf: localip 192.168.9.1 remoteip 192.168.9.234-238,192.168.9.245 /etc/ppp/pptpd-options: ms-dns 8.8.8.8 ms-dns 8.8.4.4 /etc/ppp/chap-secrets: test pptpd 123456 * /etc/sys
<bottom>   /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER bottom pnfgqrwbeuus
<alvin_rxg> gj
<bottom> hh
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: qt + vs 2013 也真是够烦的。。。一系列的操作没有自动化  http://stackoverflow.com/a/8485610/2318525
<ubrl> ⇪ f: c++ - Qt - UI Files Not Updating in Visual Studio - Stack Overflow
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我都是cmake
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: cmake 之前用啥编辑器？ vim?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, kdevelop
<alvin_rxg> hmm
<October21> a
<October21> z
<October21> https://www.bing.com/?scope=web&pc=MOZI
<ubrl> October21: ⇪ 取标题: no title
 * October21 is listening to:  (00:17/00:47)
#ubuntu-cn 2015-09-04
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • UK15.04 设置画面背景突然变透明??求解答  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472532 UK15.04安装后一切正常,最近突然发现设置系统里面的选项选择后 画面背景是透明的 非常不方便?有大神知道是怎么回事吗?其他应用都是正常的 就是系统设置里面弹出的窗口就是透明的
<^k^>  ─> .. zz: adfrog — 2015-09-03 23:23
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2nHmIZ8WaAADQkHBqUeIAALrEQHHQs4AANCo813.jpg 姚明专用
<GODDOG> 竟然刚进来就告诉我暂无新帖
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 路由转发功能是否开启的问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472535 见附件，我这样，路由转发功能是开启了吗？ zz: 九天星 — 2015-09-04 10:49
<happyaron> cuihao: ping
<cuihao> happyaron, pong!
<happyaron> cuihao: pm
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/247.html 丈夫和小保姆 : 一女士,回家后,发现丈夫同保姆睡在一起。为了摆平此事,丈夫答应给妻子买件皮裤子。为了表示改邪归正,丈夫要赶保姆走。妻子说:且慢,我还想要件皮大衣呢！
<KimGds> hello
<Nevik_> 哇哇，好冷
<KimGds> 是啊，冷死了
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 关于grub上多出了个vista的启动项问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472537 我的电脑里本来有ubuntu和win8双系统，用grub2引导的，后来win8更新的时候被强制关机了，win8不能正常启动，我尝试用老毛桃的pe上的修复mbr的工具修复，结果就他把启动项的win8直接改成了
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 关于grub上多出了个vista的启动项问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472538 我的电脑里本来有ubuntu和win8双系统，用grub2引导的，后来win8更新的时候被强制关机了，win8不能正常启动，我尝试用老毛桃的pe上的修复mbr的工具修复，结果就他把启动项的win8直接改成了
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
 * archl 已经是果黑了。
<archl> 苹果的操作，就是避免误操作吧。什么好用。。。毛。。。
<archl> ipad 就是普通的阉割平板。
<MICGds> wawa
<^k^> 新  Mint • 无法安装fcitx  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472539 我安装了LINUXMINT17 XFCE，没有自带fcitx，请教如何安装？ zz: XYZLINUX100 — 2015-09-04 14:57
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu国外衍生版 • fcitx 的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472540 安装了linuxmint xfce17,发现无输法，安装了FCITX，发现fcitx配置中无输入法，但在面板右下角的输入表标示中可以出现输入标示，求解？ zz: XYZLINUX100 — 2015-09-04 15:08
<MICGds> hi
<ubrl> MICGds:点点点.  15:18
<honeybot> 怎么不见说话的
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • fcitx的安装问题！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472541 我用的是linuxmint xfce 17安装了fcitx,但fcitx的配置里无输入法，一个都没有！但在面板右下角的输入法中明白显示着双拼，这如何处理，让他出现在fcitx配置中 zz: XYZLINUX100 — 2015-09-04 15:22
<MICGds> linuxmint xfce 17
<MICGds> 我用的ibus
<honeybot> linuxmint 好用不啊
<onlylove> 百度音乐真是逗，放歌还带插广告的
<honeybot> 也是要吃饭的
<GODDOG> 冲个会员就没有广告了
<stardiviner> 互联网除了电商和广告，软件，还有啥是赚钱的阿？为啥这么大一个东西，但是却无法赚钱呢？
<GODDOG> 因为周鸿祎
<GODDOG> 看一看他写的什么方法论那本书 你就知道为什么互联网变成这样
<onlylove> 然后我刚刚放的歌是国际歌……
<driventokill> 最近发现在公司网络下都 ping 不通自己的 linode，好惨
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 风趣段子里的雷人爆笑事儿。 : ol.ice来到案发现场,一个说:他的死法有些蹊跷。另一个问:怎么蹊跷?那个pol.ice答到:不知道,狄仁杰老这么说。
<netsnail> ldap_explode_dn 不支持中文，太坑了吧
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • Ubuntu Phone / Ubuntu Touch 團隊 領導者 Cristian Parrino 辭職  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472542 參見 1. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=n ... e-Lead-Out The Leader Of The Ubuntu Phone Project Has Left 2. http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/ubuntu- ... 0739.shtml Ubuntu Phone Project Leader Steps Down, Leaves Cano
<^k^>  ─> nical 3. https://medium.com/@cparrino/the-end-of ... 8ab9d9
<gebjgd> onlylove, 用什么百度音乐
<onlylove> gebjgd: 偷懒
<gebjgd> onlylove, 酷我啊
<gebjgd> onlylove, spotify啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: 酷我，呵呵，活腻了用酷我
<gebjgd> onlylove, 为什么？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我感觉挺好
<onlylove> gebjgd: 酷我的流氓程度不亚于渣雷，后台上传什么的没少干
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我都是android
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我用过高德地图了，和百度一样，连GPS死慢，我手机的问题可能
<gebjgd> onlylove, 系统问题
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我以前有个联想手机也那样   上了国际版的rom  google定位刷刷的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 以前要30分钟
<gebjgd> onlylove, 而且我日常不用win
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我只有一台win 台式机 用来抽盗版游戏
<onlylove> gebjgd: 高德地图体积是百度的两倍，导航比百度小一半，百度地图小，但是导航大，这俩真搞得
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我导航用google map和be on road
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你那2个到国外就是残废
<onlylove> gebjgd: 问题是google在国内就不是残废的问题，我手机有个google的更新，不翻墙直接连不上
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我又不出国
<gebjgd> onlylove, 必须翻墙
<onlylove> gebjgd: 以后爬墙会越来越难
<lainme> 难也得翻
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 你会不会别的
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 比方嗷嗷什么的
<Freebuilder> 今天终于成功了
<Freebuilder> 在绳子上睡觉
<gfxmode> 碟中谍5好像已经有种子了
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 14.04LTS,无线3G网卡无法上网的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472546 我有一个中兴AC8710无线3G,上网卡,在windows下可以正常上电信3G网络. 但是笔记本电脑(Dell Inspiron-N311z)升级到UBT14.04 LTS后却无法联网了, 经检查,在lsusb命令下,没有被发现! Code: gu@gu
<^k^>  ─> -Inspiron-N311z:~$ lsusb Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 002 Device 001 …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 14.04LTS,无线3G网卡无法上网的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472547 我有一个中兴AC8710无线3G,上网卡,在windows下可以正常上电信3G网络. 但是笔记本电脑(Dell Inspiron-N311z)升级到UBT14.04 LTS后却无法联网了, 经检查,在lsusb命令下,没有被发现! Code: gu@gu
<^k^>  ─> -Inspiron-N311z:~$ lsusb Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 002 Device 001 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 有没有这样的命令  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472548 找到并设置正确的 DISPLAY 环境变量，启动任意的以参数指定的 X 程序。 普通帐户，找到该帐户启动的 X。 root，给任意已启动的 X。 应用一例，cron 用 notify-send 整点报时。 zz: 建客 — 2015-09-04 21:19
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 分辨率1920*1080的笔记本如何解决字小图小的问题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472550 14寸笔记本电脑，横竖比例16:9，调节分辨率的话屏幕上会有黑边 本人新手，安装的是官网的ubuntu15.04，和windows7组成双系统，在windows上通过调节系统缩放150%现在显示
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 如何知道 /tmp/.X11-unix/X0 是哪个帐户启动的 X？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472551 root，在某脚本中。 zz: 建客 — 2015-09-04 22:39
<jzp113> hi  大家好
<knownbad> hi
<ubrl> knownbad:点点点.  23:32
<mayli> cp --sparse=always <(dd if=/dev/sda1 bs=8M) /mount/external/backup/sda1.raw
<mayli> 提问，怎样把一个sparse文件写入硬盘？
<mayli> 提问，怎样把一个sparse文件写入硬盘？就是上面命令的反过来的版本
<^k^> kandu: 拜remote能人
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 如何彻底删除nignx?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472556 apt-get remove nginx apt-get autoremove 这两个命令执行后，发现还有nginx有关的遗留文件。 find / -name 'nginx' /etc/nginx /etc/ufw/applications.d/nginx /etc/logrotate.d/nginx /etc/init.d/nginx /etc/default/nginx /var/lib/nginx /var/log/ngin
<^k^>  ─> x 有无办法在卸载软件的时候，任何与这个软件有关的残余，全部清除干净？ zz: pengsir — …
#ubuntu-cn 2015-09-05
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 男人女人的弱点 : 男人的弱点是:他们在酒席上什么都敢答应；女人的弱点是:她们在热恋中什么都能幻想。
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu 14.04 突然无法识别无线网卡  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472557 昨天还是好的,今天就无法识别了,无线网卡也不闪,输入iwconfig显示 lo no wireless extensions eth0 no wireless extensions 新手求助~~ zz: Dolfin — 2015-09-05 10:08
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • windows 10、ubuntu 15.04双系统ubuntu无法登陆  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472561 我在装完windows10之后安装ubuntu 15.04，装完之后启动ubuntu 15.04一直卡在登陆界面，无法输入密码进入系统。 zz: wpp — 2015-09-05 10:44
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<bakaCirn1> hello
<ubrl> bakaCirn1:点点点.  12:04
 * botK 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 这个磁盘如何整加容量？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472562 先看图，/dev/sda10是我的系统安装位置，它的空间不多了，我想整加空间。 zz: pengsir — 2015-09-05 13:11
<landau> join
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: A good chess player : A man went to visit a friend and was amazed to find him playing chess with his dog.He watched the game in astonishment for a while."I can hardly believe my eyes!" he exclaimed."That's the smartest dog I've ever seen.""Nah, he's not so smart," the friend replied. "I've beate
<^k^>  ─> n him three games out of five."
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求怎么不让电脑黑屏，一直保持激活状态  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472563 各位大神： 用ubuntu一段时间了，我是安在了另一台主机上插的usb无线网卡，每次都是远程ssh登陆。 但是每隔一两个小时，ubuntu主机就会黑屏，而且不管按键盘还是鼠标电源键，就
<^k^>  ─> 是不能唤醒，ssh登陆不上，只能重启。 已经在电源选项里把锁定时间选项都设置成never了 …
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
 * driventokill hello
<driventokill> shadowsocks 里面的 workers 到底有没有卵用？
<driventokill> 有人研究过吗？
<driventokill> hello, any one?
<chendy> 没有人
 * driventokill 囧 没有人用 shadowsocks 么？
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<stardiviner> ww
<stardiviner> hi
<ubrl> stardiviner:点点点.  20:45
<stardiviner> ....
<stardiviner> ubrl: $ ls
<stardiviner> ubrl: help
<ubrl> stardiviner,
<stardiviner> ubrl: g stardiviner
<ubrl> stardiviner: stardiviner Astrology Is The Celestial Language That Informs Us When and How Divine Influences Will Be Experienced.
<stardiviner> ubrl: tt 你是个猪!
<stardiviner> ubrl: s (300^20)^200
<stardiviner> ubrl: help
<stardiviner> ubrl: 真没用。鸡肋的功能
<ubrl> stardiviner,
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu 15.04 镜像加载问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472564 请教个问题。今天安装 朗文词典的时候出现问题。 --镜像文件容量 4G. --右键菜单-->磁盘映像挂载器，出现如下报警。 --查询了网上别人发的帖子，说要检查一下交换空间容量，如图。 --镜像文
<^k^>  ─> 件是.iso格式的。 --32位系统。 问题1：是不是交换空间不够产生的此问题？ 问题2：如何 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.10 • bt下载根本没有速度，求大神指点  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472565 使用uget,qbit,系统自带的bt软件都试过了，速度永远是0,不管下载什么文件都是，求大神指点一下可能是哪里的问题，不甚感激。 ps:使用http://aria2.dualwan.cn/webui/index.html可以下载正常文件，但是
<^k^>  ─> 不能下载bt文件 zz: xy3905263 — 2015-09-05 22:22
<kaio> ^k^, 你看看防火牆
<kaio> 不是默認開了防火牆, 就是一些額外的FS存取權限
<Freebuilder> 吼吼子时，洗澡睡觉，诸位晚安！
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
#ubuntu-cn 2015-09-06
<jlzhang> emacs 缓存区里的字写到了状态栏，你们有遇到这种情况吗？
<jlzhang> emacs 24.4.1 之前已经发现有这个问题了。
<jlzhang> 去掉.emacs文件，也照样写到了状态栏
<jlzhang> 除非切换到其他app再切换回来，状态栏就刷新了一下。
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<langxm> zao a
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 变态 : 某天,妹妹走到哥哥房里。 妹妹:"哥,把我的睡衣脱下来,好不?"哥哥照着做了。 妹妹又说:"再把我的胸罩脱下来吧！"哥哥也依着做了。 妹妹再说:"最后把我的内裤脱下来吧！"哥哥做完之后,妹妹拿起衣物,说:"以后别再穿我的衣服了！变态！！！
<sheldon_> kk
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu14 重装回win7无法启动U盘重装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472567 急！！！！！！求帮忙 装了Ubuntu14尝鲜，现在想重装回win7，已经制作好win7原版镜像至U盘，bios设置了U盘启动。 但是开机后直接跳到了Ubuntu 启动，不启动U盘重装系统，怎么办？ U盘的
<^k^>  ─> 系统格式为：fat32 zz: 江连天下 — 2015-09-06 9:24
<langxm> uefi
<langxm> 可能是和系统分区格式有关
<langxm> 你用老毛桃做个启动盘试试看，我之前也是各种不能启动，用老毛桃就好了
<langxm> 话说，你是笔记本还是台式机
<MonsterClown> 你用什么做的启动盘
<MonsterClown> 是启动方式的原因
<MonsterClown> 因该叫引导方式 =。=
<vickycq> 发帖的看不见irc
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 学生的提问 : 调皮的布朗因上课常开小差,在老师的提问面前总是哑口无言,所以被同学们称为"不知道先生"。有一次,布朗想报复一下老师,所以问:"我看见一样东西,没有腿,从厨房的地板上溜过,老师,你说那是什么呢?"老师想来想去,终于说"不知道"。布朗一本正经解释
<^k^>  ─> 道:"那是水。"
<tryit> .
<^k^> tryit: 拜 深藏不漏内核态网络精通手下小弟如云之低调高管
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 不管民主的定义是什么，没有新闻自由， 民主本身就无法存在。--希尔斯曼 
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 修改GRUB文件后的开机启动字符  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472569 用命令修改GRUB文件，删掉了quiet splash两项，然后运行了sudo update-grub命令，重新启动，关机时出现字符界面，字符大小显示正常。见附图2 但是开机界面字符显示过大，以前显示是正常的
<^k^>  ─> ，这段时间前前后后大约装了20几遍UBUNTU，安装方式，手法都是一样的，显卡驱动装的也 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 修改GRUB文件后的开机启动字符  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472569 用命令修改GRUB文件，删掉了quiet splash两项，然后运行了sudo update-grub命令，重新启动，关机时出现字符界面，字符大小显示正常。见附图2 但是开机界面字符显示过大，以前显示是正常的
<^k^>  ─> ，这段时间前前后后大约装了20几遍UBUNTU，安装方式，手法都是一样的，显卡驱动装的也 …
<^k^> 新  GTK+和QT • 谁能为file-roller的gui添加浏览文件的按钮？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472570 alt+f2输入file-roller启动前端，在图形界面，所有功能性按钮都不能用，相当不方便，在解压（extract）按钮和添加（+）按钮之间能增加一个browse（浏览）按钮就好了，这样能提高查找压
<^k^>  ─> 缩文件的效率，一个小改变能带来使用体验的大提升。file-roller源码下载地址：http://filer …
<Vie> 暂无新帖，讲个笑话吧
<langxm> 好吧
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<MangHuo> chinzan-so: 请教个驱动问题啊
<chinzan-so> MangHuo: 讲~
<MangHuo> chinzan-so: 我装了 intel 的 i915 驱动了，为嘛 /sys/bus/pci/drivers 里面木有呢
<chinzan-so> MangHuo: 没加载?
<MangHuo> lsmod 有的
<chinzan-so> MangHuo: i915 or i915_bpo?
<MangHuo> 有俩
<MangHuo> 貌似需要的是 bpo
<MangHuo> 而且 i915 和 i915 bpo  的引用都是 0
<pity> :qa
<rrFeng> 请教个问题：阿里云上磁盘未分区直接格式化使用了，后来动态扩容，怎么在不影响已有数据的情况下把多出来的部分也格式化并可以使用呢？
<yunfan_> papappapapappapa
<Guest37589> quit
<cherrot> test
<ubrl> cherrot:点点点.  15:10
<cherrot> test
<ubrl> cherrot:点点点.  15:11
<MangHuo> 断网了？
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点.  15:14
<root____8> quit
<cornercat> 0.0
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 誰生的蛋 : 一天一个四川人与北方人聊天！四川人问道,卷内有三只动物,生了一个蛋,不是鸡生的,也不是鸭生的。你知道是誰生的吗?北方吼道,你怎么这么笨,并用标准的普通话大叫到,当然是我（鹅）生的呢！！
<MangHuo> chinzan-so: 用哪个代理能快点儿啊
<MangHuo> chinzan-so: 镜像下载了一天了，还得好几天....
<chinzan-so> MangHuo: 我就一个, 我哪知道
<MangHuo> 好吧
<chinzan-so> MangHuo: 好像你们有本地镜像
<gebjgd> MangHuo, 啥镜像
<gebjgd> chinzan-so, 你怎么改名了
<chinzan-so> gebjgd: 大隐隐于市
<gebjgd> chinzan-so, 赞
<gebjgd> chinzan-so, 听说你正在练习男女双修？
<chinzan-so> gebjgd: 毛线...
<chinzan-so> gebjgd: 我看不上密宗...
<gebjgd> chinzan-so, 但是你确实想男女双修
<chinzan-so> gebjgd: 对对对
<gebjgd> chinzan-so, 推荐你找广东妹子
<gebjgd> chinzan-so, 我自己用的挺好
<chinzan-so> gebjgd: 明王什么的好棒
<chinzan-so> gebjgd: ... ...
<langxm> 哈哈
<yunfan_> fuck you all again and again
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 你怎么晚上也来了
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 今天下午小孩幼儿园有聚会
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 所以上午不能出门
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • debian8.1 已有的WIFI搜索不到  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472573 原来一直用的一个wifi，用的好好的，但就在前两天突然就检测不到了，但是实际wifi还是有的（我还有一台window的笔记本连的好好的，随便打开手机也能正常连接上网），无线网卡也
<^k^>  ─> 是开着的，列表里有几个别的wifi信号，但是原来常用的那个却没有，真是邪门了！wifi的 …
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 原来你那刚好早上 我想错了
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 14 /etc/init.d/oracle-xe 配置文件被rm了，有谁能给我发份？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472575 ubuntu 14 /etc/init.d/oracle-xe 配置文件被rm了，有谁能给我发份？ zz: e_hcwi66 — 2015-09-06 16:07
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.10 • ubuntu 14.10 /etc/init.d/oracle-xe 配置文件被rm了，有谁能给我发份？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472576 ubuntu 14.10 /etc/init.d/oracle-xe 配置文件被rm了，有谁能给我发份？ zz: e_hcwi66 — 2015-09-06 16:08
<Freebuilder> 重复发帖，删
<cnbot> HI
<ubrl> cnbot:点点点.  16:51
<cnbot> HI
<ubrl> cnbot:点点点.  16:51
<cnbot> °´Ê±´òËã´óÊÂ
<^k^> cnbot say: 按时打算大事 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Freebuilder> 什么鬼
<nokie> yo man
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu 14.04 grub2 加密  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472577 最近想给手头的ubuntu 14.04的grub加个密。 期待值： 系统普通启动时可以不需要用户输入任何信息，自动启动。 如果用户需要修改启动参数，需要输入设置的用户名和密码，才能访问grbu的编辑页面，进行
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 求助：普通用户不见了，只能进入访客模式  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472578 今天手贱想ROOT一下用户，然后重启发现只有访客模式，其他的都不见了。 zz: qq448309212947 — 2015-09-06 19:39
<Freebuilder> 原来是要批准发布了才会显示
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 15.04， wifi 能连上， 但是上不了网，ping 不同百度，求大神科普  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472580 15.04，有线可以上网， wifi 能连上， 但是上不了网，ping 不同百度，求大神科普 zz: Leo_jun — 2015-09-06 20:55
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
#ubuntu-cn 2016-09-05
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • tweak安装求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480338 输入sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa的时候没有问题， 但是输入更新软件源的命令的时候，会发现几乎所有的软件源都输出被忽略。 并输出错误: 61 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main Sources 404 N
<^k^>  ─> ot Found 最后终端显示多个目标被配置了多次。 最后输入install命令时显示 无法定位软件包 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • tar命令参数的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480339 参数c是创建归档文件 参数j是创建归档文件后用bzip2压缩 这两个参数连在一起用不就重复了吗？我指的是创建归档文件这两个参数重复 zz: wawa — 2016-09-05 9:12
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • tar命令参数的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480340 参数c是创建归档文件 参数j是创建归档文件后用bzip2压缩 这两个参数连在一起用不就重复了吗？我指的是创建归档文件这两个参数重复 zz: wawa — 2016-09-05 9:14
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • gpedit怎么显示行号？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480342 如题，gpedit怎么显示行号？ zz: guoqiang5277 — 2016-09-05 9:37
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 新手双系统安装14.04一直失败 求指导  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480343 RT 新手一枚 虚拟机安装14.04成功了 但是想要装双系统 目前用的是win10 用的U盘安装 但是每次在安装好之后重启那里会卡住 然后用easybcd新建条目的时候boot前的开头不是linux而是HFS+
<^k^>  ─> 再开机的时候出现了linux的选项 但是打不开 会报错 真心求助 以后学习要用 ps：安装时检 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04怎么安装svn图形客户端  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480344 搜了一下，图形客户端，主要有rapidsvn。 但是没有办法安装。 Code: $ sudo apt-get install RapidSVN [sudo] james 的密码： 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树        正在读取
<^k^>  ─> 状态信息... 完成        E: 无法定位软件包 RapidSVN zz: guoqiang5277 — 2016-09-05 10:20
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 为什么现在的freetype2又不支持文泉驿位图字体了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480345 前几年解决了freetype2/fontconfig支持ＳＦＮＴTTF的问题，现在又不行了，开源软件这质量，真是太差了。 zz: xuiv — 2016-09-05 11:01
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 为什么现在的freetype2又不支持文泉驿位图字体了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480346 前几年解决了freetype2/fontconfig支持ＳＦＮＴTTF的问题，现在又不行了，开源软件这质量，真是太差了。 zz: xuiv — 2016-09-05 11:02
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 虚荣心 : 阿三从商场出来时,正好碰上局长座驾红旗轿车经过。司机看见阿三,把窗子摇下来,道车里没人,力邀阿三坐上去,送阿三回家。 阿三受宠若惊,赶忙坐到副驾驶的位上,在路人艳羡的目光中,回到了居民区。红旗轿车离去后,阿三又赶紧打的,跑了两站路,回到商场,骑回
<^k^>  ─> 自己寄存在那儿的自行车。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • uefi引导win10系统 想要装ubuntu14.04双系统 求指导  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480347 RT 机子是uefi引导的 装的win10在固态盘里面 现在留出了100g在机械硬盘里 想要装14.04 自己试了几次U盘安装都没成功 每次easybcd引导弄好之后 选择linux系统就会出来windows boo
<^k^>  ─> t manager 然后进不去linux系统 求指导 谢谢 zz: wt199467 — 2016-09-05 13:22
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 16.04 右上角的音量调节条，不停地闪烁  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480348 ubuntu 16.04 右上角的音量调节条，不停地闪烁，声音也会伴随的闪烁而断断续续，其他运行正常，求大神帮忙 zz: only.K — 2016-09-05 14:39
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • DELL R720 安装14.04 后反应特别慢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480349 一台DELL R720服务器安装14.04 后反应特别慢 ，各位大神有遇到这样的情况吗 ？该怎么解决啊 ？ zz: lifeassong — 2016-09-05 15:03
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • DELL R720 安装14.04 后反应特别慢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480351 一台DELL R720服务器安装14.04 后反应特别慢 ，各位大神有遇到这样的情况吗 ？该怎么解决啊 ？ zz: lifeassong — 2016-09-05 15:05
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • DELL R720 安装14.04 后反应特别慢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480352 一台DELL R720服务器安装14.04 后反应特别慢 ，各位大神有遇到这样的情况吗 ？该怎么解决啊 ？ zz: lifeassong — 2016-09-05 15:08
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • DELL R720 安装14.04 后反应特别慢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480353 一台DELL R720服务器安装14.04 后反应特别慢 ，各位大神有遇到这样的情况吗 ？该怎么解决啊 ？ zz: lifeassong — 2016-09-05 15:14
<hjffp> quit
<Sevk> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • root shadow 两者之间的关系是什么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480354 ls -l /etc/shadow -rw-r----- 1 root shadow 1081 Sep 1 02:39 /etc/shadow 这个文件属于root ,root 属于shadow 这个组。 sudo cat /etc/group |grep shadow shadow:42: shadow这个组的gid是42 cat /etc/passwd |grep 42 没有任何输
<Sevk>  ─> 出。 如何理解 ls -l /etc/shadow -rw-r----- 1 root shadow 1081 Sep 1 02:39 /etc/shadow root shadow 两者之间 …
<ubrl> ⇪ t: root shadow 两者之间的关系是什么？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: whaha
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 文件名后面的- 代表什么含义  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480355 ls /etc/ shadow shadow- subgid subgid- subuid subuid- group group- gshadow gshadow- （许多/etc下面的文件删除了) 文件名后面的- 代表什么含义?这一对一对的文件名之间有何联系？ zz: whaha — 2016-09-05 15:49
<hceasy> VIMer....
<hceasy> 有冒泡的没..
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • shadow这个组没有包含任何用户？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480356 cat /etc/group |grep shadow shadow:42: shadow这个组的gid是42 cat /etc/passwd |grep 42 没有任何输出。 cat /ect/passwd |grep shadow 没有任何输出 shadow这个组没有包含任何用户？它仅仅是一个空的组名，当前
<^k^>  ─> 没有包含任何用户？ zz: whaha — 2016-09-05 16:12
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu 14.04 添加ppa 源错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480357 虚拟机安装了ubuntu 14.04 ,添加ppa源时出现错误。 如截图，怎么破，求各位大牛指点。 zz: 清水绿竹 — 2016-09-05 17:24
<netsnail> mldonkey连接不上任何一个服务器
<Ian|zh_CN> O.o n 年没用了。
<Ian|zh_CN> 没用过了
<gebjgd> netsnail, 要什麼mldonkey
<gebjgd> netsnail, 你需要movie4k.to 滿足你所有的要求
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ubuntu16.04安装vsftpd无法开机启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480358 每次都因为vsftpd无法开机自动启动，重装系统一共有5次左右了，经过多次验证发现是vsftpd开启被动模式后，就无法开机启动，我就想办法在/etc/rc.local 里面最后一行添加sudo service vsftpd st
<lysao> 有讲中文的吗
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 新安装的16.04开机没过10分钟左右就黑屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480359 这是什么情况 ，有大神碰到过么 是真的黑屏，屏幕直接什么都没有 按什么都没有 只能强制关机，但是下次打开还是一样，在网上找了很久方法也没弄清楚， 有一种说是改内核
<^k^>  ─> ，但是我看不懂不会弄， zz: liangrui7986 — 2016-09-05 21:14
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 終於要放棄OpenOffice/LibreOffice了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480360 這不是我的錯，真的。我最近在做一個大項目，翻譯上萬字級別的長篇文章，每天都要用Office軟件，我有兩臺筆記本電腦，其中較笨重那臺安裝有正版Microsoft Office 2010家庭學
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 不能删除默认路由是啥情况  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480368 路由表很简单 Code: [root@localhost ~]# route Kernel IP routing table Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface default         10.10.1.254     0.0.0.0         UG   
#ubuntu-cn 2016-09-06
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Firefox开久了就觉得卡了?即使把网页关掉也没用?必须重启Firefox才能不卡?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480369 Firefox开久了就觉得卡了?即使把网页关掉也没用?必须重启Firefox才能不卡? 平常有开很多网页的习惯(起码也得几十,多时甚至几百) 发觉卡了之后就
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu16.04对新较新设备的支持还是有很长的路要走啊。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480370 手上有三台笔记本。一台是i3-3110m+720m的配置。附加驱动安装完直接进不去桌面。（进去之后只剩下壁纸）不过在命令行界面查看，独显断电，lspci显示ff。待机温
<^k^>  ─> 度38-40度是正常的，和windows下一样。 另一台thinkpadT450 i5-5200u+940m的配置。无论怎么安装驱 …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 话说小小输入法开源了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480371 viewtopic.php?f=155&t=480288 这个帖子看到的， https://github.com/dgod/yong zz: qy117121 — 2016-09-06 9:57
<Je55ie> hi there
<Je55ie> is anyone here?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 怎么删除 “软件包没有被完全安装或卸载。”  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480372 昨天下载了一个遨游的linux版本，没有安装成功。 现在发现不管再通过命令安装任何软件，都会出现 “有 1 个软件包没有被完全安装或卸载。”的提示。 请问一下，应
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 出现错误：A TPM error (6) occurred attempting to read a pcr value  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480374 开机进入系统出现错误："A TPM error (6) occurred attempting to read a pcr value"，已尝试在设置Bios中的security下的chip，inactive模式就报这个error，active或disable就是一个光标一直闪，
<^k^>  ─> 进不到系统中，求高手解惑，谢谢。 zz: spreadtrum — 2016-09-06 10:16
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 软件启动后窗口的位置调整  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480375 刚刚装了16.04,系统安装好后软件更新，不知什么时候起，每次打开软件或终端时，窗口始终停靠在屏幕的左上方，而不是在屏幕的中间。这个用起来很不方便，新手求大神指点，哪里的设置
<^k^>  ─> 出了问题？ zz: coollg — 2016-09-06 10:24
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu怎么以可读写方式挂载网络硬盘呢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480376 【环境】 1、服务器IP:192.168.1.44，Ubuntu14.02，以samba共享 2、本机：ubuntu16.02 【现象】 通过命令 sudo mount.cifs //192.168.1.44/share /home/76 -o username=james 可以成功挂载，但是只能读不能写
<^k^>  ─> （增加rw属性挂载后，也是不可写）。 备注：windows下面挂载这个网络硬盘是可读写的。 …
<^k^> 新  开源小工具 • 怎么获取笔记本电脑的睡眠和唤醒事件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480377 需求场景是这样的： 我有一个无线键盘，笔记本上需要插相应的USB接收器，我希望可以不用的时候合上笔记本盖子直接让系统睡眠，但是如果不小心按到无线键盘的话会使系统唤醒
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • 为什么Python那么依靠"convention"?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480378 为什么Python那么依靠"convention"? https://docs.python.org/3.4/tutorial/cl ... -variables Quote: “Private” instance variables that cannot be accessed except from inside an object don’t exist in Python. However, there is a convention that i
<^k^>  ─> s followed by most Python code: a name prefixed with an underscore (e.g. _spam) should be treated as a non-public par …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 简单脚本疑问求助--用户的表示方法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480379 Code: #!/bin/sh echo "安装WIN字体" sudo mkdir /usr/share/fonts/winfonts sudo cp /home/123456/文档/fonts/* /usr/share/fonts/winfonts/ sudo chmod 644 /usr/share/fonts/winfonts/* cd /usr/share/fonts/winfonts/ sudo mkfontscale sudo mk
<^k^>  ─> fontdir sudo fc-cache -fv 上例是我个人安装部份WIN字体的一个SHELL脚本，请注意第4行的123456,是 …
<^k^> 新  Arch发行版 • 求助：关于archlinux安装后使用的几个问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480381 之前在ThinkPad X200 上一直用ubuntu14.04的，最近看了arch的wiki就把系统格了，还算顺利地安装了，桌面用的是enlightenment 20的。现在在使用上有些问题，想来请教下： 1、在桌面环境下e20使
<RainFlying> 妈的 为什么 CentOS 升级的时候一部分包升级到 el7 的，一部分包还是 el6 的？
<gebjgd> RainFlying, el是啊
<gebjgd> RainFlying, el是啥
<RainFlying> 不是 Enterprise Linux 的意思？
<gebjgd> RainFlying, 不是
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 分享：几乎所有微软产品原版ISO  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480382 http://itellyou.cn/ 看到坛子里有人一直找不到原版的微软安装光盘， 于是推荐大名鼎鼎的itellyou，MSDN原版盘ISO应有尽有！ 拿走不谢哈 zz: inness — 2016-09-06 15:35
<imtxc> happyaron: 啥时候请客呀
<yunfan> imtxc: 好久不见
<imtxc> yunfan: 是啊是啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 最近在哪混？
<imtxc> yunfan: 还在老地方啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 额 好多年了
<yunfan> imtxc: n2n研究过么
<imtxc> yunfan: n？
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • uBlock Origin有些时候阻止规则必须清空浏览器缓存才有效?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480383 uBlock Origin有些时候阻止规则必须清空浏览器缓存才有效? 比如这个: http://fanyi.baidu.com/#auto/zh/ 那个小人头和红底白色的"新"字,添加的阻止规则在重新打开该网页时
<yunfan> imtxc: 一个p2p vpn
<MangHuoEr> yunfan: 那能快么
<yunfan> MangHuoEr: 关键在于p2p 我给阿淡安利了下 结果他比较感兴趣
<yunfan> 不过我觉得还需要改进下传输层
<MangHuoEr> yunfan: 我咋觉得不靠谱呢
<yunfan> MangHuoEr: 我说的p2p 不是p2p network 只是点对点直接连
<yunfan> 所以你大概想错了  我用这个能回家看视频摄像头直播
<IsoaSFlus> .
<IsoaSFlus> 有没有机器人
<yang_> ok!!!
<yang_> 怎么更改ubuntu16.04的grub
<yang_> ？？？？
<yang_> 有高手吗
<dsoyet> hi all
<ubrl> dsoyet:点点点.  03:31
<dsoyet> anyofyou:
<dsoyet> hi all
<ubrl> dsoyet:点点点.  03:52
<dsoyet> ubrl:
<ubrl> dsoyet,
#ubuntu-cn 2016-09-07
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu16.02占用内存，8G内存条只剩下几百兆，高手帮忙分析下  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480391 ubuntu16.02占用内存，8G内存条只剩下几百兆， 使用free命令查看的结果。 Code: james@james-work-pc:~$ free               total        used        free      shared 
<^k^>  ─> buff/cache   available Mem:        8086840     7438956      128896      156172      518988      …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Adobe 繼續發行 NPAPI Flash Player for Linux 23 Beta  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480392 https://blogs.adobe.com/flashplayer/201 ... OQ2G6.dpbs Beta News – Flash Player NPAPI for Linux 四年前 adobe 停止發行 NPAPI Flash Player for Linux 僅承諾 對於 11.2 版本繼續提供安全更新 為期 5 年 將於 2
<^k^>  ─> 017 年到期 今天 adobe 更改前面的決策 繼續發行 NPAPI Flash Player for Linux 23 Beta 意謂著 將來 N …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • OpenSUSE lightdm怎么开启XDMCP？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480393 已经在/etc/lightdm/keys.conf中将XDMCP和带有TCP的选项全部开启了。 也在YAST2->/etc/sysconfig编辑器中将XDMCP、DM远程登录、X端口监听给开启了。 但是在本机用Xnest连接XDMCP却提示XDMCP错误。 用netstat -a
<^k^>  ─> n | grep 600，发现系统并没有打开X-Window的600*端口。 怎么回事？ zz: manami5 — 2016-09-07 9:50
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Linux下弹出U盘或弹出热插拔SCSI硬盘的命令？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480394 前提是U盘或SCSI硬盘已卸载。 zz: manami5 — 2016-09-07 10:14
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助Ubuntu14.04.5 LTS软件源中提示hardware enablement stack升级的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480395 软件源提示“New important security and hardware support update." 根据提示查了很多链接，但是还是不太明白这个hardware enablement stack升级是什么意思，会有什么影响。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助Ubuntu14.04.5 LTS软件源中提示hardware enablement stack升级的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480396 软件源提示“New important security and hardware support update." 根据提示查了很多链接，但是还是不太明白这个hardware enablement stack升级是什么意思，会有什么影响。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助Ubuntu14.04.5 LTS软件源中提示hardware enablement stack升级的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480397 软件源提示“New important security and hardware support update." 根据提示查了很多链接，但是还是不太明白这个hardware enablement stack升级是什么意思，会有什么影响。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • mint系统打开声音设置，就立刻断开没声音了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480400 我在vm虚拟机里面安装mint系统，播放音乐有声音，但只要一打开声音设置，虚拟机就立刻显示“默认声音设备无法打开”，然后就没有声音了。需要关闭声音设置后，在重
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • mint系统打开声音设置，就立刻断开没声音了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480401 我在vm虚拟机里面安装mint系统，播放音乐有声音，但只要一打开声音设置，虚拟机就立刻显示“默认声音设备无法打开”，然后就没有声音了。需要关闭声音设置后，在重
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 打开声音设置，就立刻没有声音了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480402 我在vm虚拟机里面安装mint系统，播放音乐有声音，但只要一打开声音设置，虚拟机就立刻显示“默认声音设备无法打开”，然后就没有声音了。需要关闭声音设置后，在重新连接声卡
<^k^>  ─> 才有声音。如果不关闭声卡设置，虚拟机就无法重新连接声卡，也显示 “默认声音设备 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 打开声音设置，就没有声音了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480403 我在vm虚拟机里面安装mint系统，播放音乐有声音，但只要一打开声音设置，虚拟机就立刻显示“默认声音设备无法打开”，然后就没有声音了。需要关闭声音设置后，在重新连接声卡才有
<^k^>  ─> 声音。如果不关闭声卡设置，虚拟机就无法重新连接声卡，也显示 “默认声音设备无法 …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 打开声音设置，就没有声音了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480404 我在vm虚拟机里面安装mint系统，播放音乐有声音，但只要一打开声音设置，虚拟机就立刻显示“默认声音设备无法打开”，然后就没有声音了。需要关闭声音设置后，在重新连接声卡才有声
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<revolver> wikipedia-zh 怎么进不了
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab113.21 #1 SMP Wed Mar 23 11:05:25 MSK 2016 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<shihui>  /nick <昵称> #Sharry
<shihui>  /nick <shihui> #Sharry
<shihui>  /nick <shi yun yin> #Sharry
 * shihui 
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu14.04lts在braswell平台是否支持ALC662声卡  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480406 各位好： 我在测试一片主板，是intel的braswell的N3160的SOC。ubuntu14.04-lts的主系统装在一16G的EMMC上。声卡使用的是瑞昱的ALC662这个芯片。同事告诉我声卡没声音。 我需要从几个方面
<^k^>  ─> 进行排查。另外想咨询下，ubuntu14.04lts支持ALC662吗？4 zz: seanbsd — 2016-09-07 15:39
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • Unable to connect to any of the specified MySQL hosts. 什么原因？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480407 ubuntu server 16.04 上安装mysql 5.7 也成功安装了phpmyadmin 在phpmyadmin上把root的 localhost改成了% 在windows10上， 用.net 4.5写的。 ############################################## constring = "Data
<^k^>  ─> Source=192.168.177.248; Initial Catalog=mysql; user id=root; password=123456; CharSet=utf8; port=3306;" Sql = New MyS …
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • Unable to connect to any of the specified MySQL hosts. 什么原因？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480410 ubuntu server 16.04 上安装mysql 5.7 也成功安装了phpmyadmin 在phpmyadmin上把root的 localhost改成了% 在windows10上， 用.net 4.5写的。 ############################################## constring = "Data S
<^k^>  ─> ource=192.168.177.248; Initial Catalog=mysql; user id=root; password=123456; CharSet=utf8; port=3306;" Sql = New MySq …
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • Unable to connect to any of the specified MySQL hosts. 什么原因？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480410 ubuntu server 16.04 上安装mysql 5.7 也成功安装了phpmyadmin 在phpmyadmin上把root的 localhost改成了% 在windows10上， 用.net 4.5写的。 ############################################## constring = "Data S
<^k^>  ─> ource=192.168.177.248; Initial Catalog=mysql; user id=root; password=123456; CharSet=utf8; port=3306;" Sql = New MySq …
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • Unable to connect to any of the specified MySQL hosts. 刚才卡了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480410 ubuntu server 16.04 上安装mysql 5.7 也成功安装了phpmyadmin 在phpmyadmin上把root的 localhost改成了% 在windows10上， 用.net 4.5写的。 ############################################## constring = "Data Sour
<^k^>  ─> ce=192.168.177.248; Initial Catalog=mysql; user id=root; password=123456; CharSet=utf8; port=3306;" Sql = New MySqlCo …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • firefox11.0怎升级？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480411 系统：live usb (ubuntu12.04 lts) firefox 11.0，怎升级到最新版本？ zz: ubuntuas — 2016-09-07 16:33
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Ubuntu 16.04 安装touchegg, 吧里大神有能成功的吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480412 Ubuntu 16.04 安装touchegg, 吧里大神有能成功的吗？ 我自己安装的时候 可以安装成功，但是一直不能生效。.xprofile里面启动项也加了，依旧没有效果，快要放弃了。 naqin@naqin-
<^k^>  ─> pc:~$ cat .xprofile synclient TapButton2=0 synclient ClickFinger2=0 synclient TapButton3=0 synclient ClickFinger3=0 s …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 安装nvidia驱动后无法唤醒  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480413 kylin 14.04.5，之前挂起后唤醒是正常的 然后装了cuda 8.0 (nvidia driver 361.77)，貌似就唤醒后黑屏了 zz: luopuya — 2016-09-07 18:27
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/6974.html 表號 : 一富翁不通文墨﹐有借馬者柬雲﹕"偶欲他出﹐告假駿足一乘。"翁大怒曰﹕"我便是一雙足﹐如何借得﹖"傍友代解曰﹕"所謂駿足者﹐馬之稱號也。"翁乃大笑曰﹕"不信念生也有表號。" 
<mayli> hi all
<ubrl> mayli:点点点.  06:18
#ubuntu-cn 2016-09-08
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 新手求教unable to resolve host(nanme)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480431 起因是更改了主机名字，这个问题在论坛的答案是ｈｏｓｔｓ没更改。。。可是我的已经更改，这个问题要怎么解决 zz: safish-dream — 2016-09-08 8:25
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu-12.04.5-desktop-amd64.iso可以安装在intel的机器上吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480432 ubuntu-12.04.5-desktop-amd64.iso镜像文件中的amd是指amd架构吗？这样的话这个镜像文件是不是不能用来在i7的机器上安装ubuntu zz: zp37 — 2016-09-08 9:58
<dsoyet> hi
<ubrl> dsoyet:点点点.  10:28
<dsoyet> fujingzhe_:
<dsoyet> fujingzhe_:
<dsoyet> Fci
<dsoyet> Ficapy:
<Ficapy> @dsoyet 有什么事吗
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 纯小白，安装ｕｇ  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480433 系统是１４．０４．。。ｕｇ软件是论坛里找的，教程也有，可是纯小白还是有地方不知道怎么操作，哪位老师能给指教下，万分感谢 zz: safish-dream — 2016-09-08 10:41
<dsoyet> yimis:
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<dsoyet> fakenerd:
<dsoyet> jackyu:
<jackyu> hi
<ubrl> jackyu:点点点.  12:42
<dsoyet> hi
<ubrl> dsoyet:点点点.  12:42
<dsoyet> it's quiet here.
<dsoyet> jackyu:
<dsoyet> nami:
<jackyu> :)
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • execl执行的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480435 我看《Linux系统编程》，有一个不完整的例子，我把它补充完整了。 如下图： [img]库\图片\1.JPEG[/img] 运行没反应。 可是改成下面这样： [img]库\图片\2.JPEG[/img] 运行出错： [img]库\图片\3.JPEG[/img] 为什么
<^k^>  ─> 呢？我看书上，execl（）函数可以有返回值啊？ 大神指教，谢谢！ zz: chenbingjy — 2016-09-08 …
<dsoyet> freeflying:
<dsoyet> freeflying:
<yunfan> fuck 老毛
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 如何实现脚本判断语句是否满足条件的求助！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480436 先看脚本 Code: #!/bin/sh echo "特别软件－安装嗅探工具" sudo apt install ettercap -y      #这行在运行过程中总是出错，系统忽略了这条指令，不进行任何安装。 echo "安装chrome浏
<^k^>  ─> 览器" cd /$HOME/文档/linux/ sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb echo "安装远程协助工具" …
<sbxfc> test
<ubrl> sbxfc:点点点.  16:11
<sbxfc> test
<ubrl> sbxfc:点点点.  16:11
<sbxfc> 1
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ln命令？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480437 ubuntu12.04 lts 什么原因？ zz: ubuntuas — 2016-09-08 16:13
 * sbxfc 
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • ubuntu中音频打开失败：unable to open slave  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480438 ubuntu14.10中音频程序测试时打开设备失败：unable to open slave 在snd_pcm_open()中尝试打开："defalut","hw:i,j","plughw:i,j"都提示打开不成功，请问大侠这是什么原因导致的呢？ zz: ghostman —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-09-08 16:34
<sbxfc17> 。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/00/08/Cg-4V1I2pkmIXW8cAACdAv7WIocAALrDAL33B8AAJ0a362.jpg 实在是很吃力啊
<Guest55579> nick<19o0>
<Guest55579> hello
<ubrl> Guest55579:点点点.  19:39
<Guest55579> 你好
<Guest55579> test'
<ubrl> Guest55579:点点点.  19:40
<Guest55579> quit
<root____1> test
<ubrl> root____1:点点点.  19:51
<root____1> hello
<ubrl> root____1:点点点.  19:52
<root____1> quit
<splashing> 都出來吹牛
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • kubuntu为什么关机后黑屏并且显示很多代码而不关机？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480439 kubuntu为什么关机后黑屏并且显示很多代码而不关机？我用的16.04.每次都是强制按电源键才能关机。。。 zz: loo777 — 2016-09-08 20:53
<Guest85483> hello
<ubrl> Guest85483:点点点.  21:04
<Guest85483> hello
<ubrl> Guest85483:点点点.  21:05
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • sudo apt-get update遇到以下问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480441 $ sudo apt-get update遇到以下问题 N: Ignoring file 'google-chrome.list.1' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list (type)
<^k^>  ─> E: The list of sources could not be read. 请问怎么街决呢！！！ zz: Esteban1998 — 2016-09-08 22:48
#ubuntu-cn 2016-09-09
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • AMD官方没有支持ubuntu 16.4驱动 只有15.04的  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480444 http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/d ... nux+x86_64 Radeon™ R9 200, R7 200, HD 7000, HD 6000, and HD 5000 Series RHEL ​​(32-bit | ​64-bit) Ubuntu ​15.04 ​​(32-bit | ​64-bit) ​Ubuntu 14.04.2​​​ ​​(32-bit
<^k^>  ─> | ​64-bit) ​Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS​​ ​​(32-bit | ​64-bit) AMD Radeon Software Crimson Edition 15.12Propriet …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu 16.04 显卡 可以用这个吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480445 http://support.amd.com/zh-cn/download/d ... 4&rev=15.9 AMD Catalyst™ 15.9 Proprietary Ubuntu 14.04 x86_64 Video Driver for Graphics Accelerators zz: jingling0101 — 2016-09-09 1:38
<neogyq> Shirui: hi
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • ubuntu下有没有什么软件在设定热键后可以通过快捷键删掉硬盘上的所有数据的软件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480446 我想做到的是： 安装某个软件，这个软件可以删除硬盘上的所有数据，并且是不可恢复的。只需要通过设定某个不常用的热键，敲一下回
<^k^>  ─> 车就执行。跟电影中的一样。 zz: 九天星 — 2016-09-09 10:02
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu更新失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480447 使用ubuntu 16.04 更新的时候（sudo apt-get update） 报错 Ign:149 http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/ubuntu xenial-backports/main DEP-11 64x64 Icons Reading package lists... Done W: The repository 'http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Re
<^k^>  ─> lease file. N: Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use. N: S …
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • Adobe 复活 Linux 上的 Flash Player  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480448 四年前，Adobe 决定停止更新 Linux 平台上的NPAPI版本 Flash Player，以后将只提供安全更新。如今 Adobe 改变了这一决定，宣布将保持各个分支的发布同步。Adobe 在声明中称，在完成充分的测试和收到
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 小姐流产 : 一小姐去做流产,大夫故意弄得很痛。小姐说:"痛,受不了。"大夫说:"受不了,也得受。谁叫你好受的时候不来。" 
<guodont> t
<guodont> 可以说一声 hello 吗:)
<weixiansen> h
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 秀才吃鸡 : 一秀才吃鸡,刚要动手饕餮,突悲从中来,于是肃立餐案旁,痛致悼词曰:"鸡有五德之才,难免一刀之灾,暂吃吾肚之内,算作一副棺材,呜呼呀——哀哉！ "转首对屋外喊,"娘子,再捣瓣蒜来！ "
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 好笑的雷人糗事。 : 记得高中时候饮水机刚流行,学校为了创名声决定给每个班级配备一台,那天班主任（男）急匆匆走进班级高兴的说:"同学们,我们班的饮水机到了",同学顺口问了一句:"什么牌子?",老师答:"安尔乐"。当时我们那个寒啊......后来我们知道了那个饮水机
<^k^>  ─> 是"安吉尔"的...... 唉,都是广告惹的祸。
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • 如何在ubuntu里面使用裸设备？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480449 如题， 刚刚实际安装了Ubuntu16.04版本。 试图按照网上的教程挂在一个裸设备，毕竟读写速度摆在那里，还是用裸设备好。 但是经过实际测试， 发现失败了， 失败返回如下： root@render-VGN-SZ42PZ
<^k^>  ─> :~# raw /dev/raw/raw1 /dev/sdc raw: Cannot open master raw device '/dev/raw/rawctl': 没有那个文件或目录 root …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-09-10
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 有什么类似秒表一样的东西,不过是"精确计时"?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480450 有什么类似秒表一样的东西,不过是精确计时? "精确计时"指的是像硬件或内核时钟一样可靠,不会因为系统负载过高而非常明显的卡住导致变慢 就算显示界面卡了,系统恢复后也
<^k^>  ─> 能显示出正确的计时数值 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-09-10 4:40
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • [已解决]有什么类似秒表一样的东西,不过是"精确计时"?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480450 有什么类似秒表一样的东西,不过是精确计时? "精确计时"指的是像硬件或内核时钟一样可靠,不会因为系统负载过高而非常明显的卡住导致变慢 就算显示界面卡了,系统
<^k^>  ─> 恢复后也能显示出正确的计时数值 答案: viewtopic.php?p=3175021#p3175021 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-09-1 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • apt-get remove 参数？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480451 命令：apt-get remove Code: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树        正在读取状态信息... 完成        下列软件包将被【卸载】：   firefox firefox-globalmenu firefox-gnome-support 升级
<^k^>  ─> 了 0 个软件包，新安装了 0 个软件包，要卸载 3 个软件包，有 0 个软件包未被升级。 解 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04系统默认已经安装了开源AMD APU5300 驱动了吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480452 如题。 我用的是elementary os 0.4基于ubuntu 16.04的系统。现在安装好了。想问下amd apu5300对应的开源显卡驱动是不是已经正常安装好了？ 反正我现在的环境是用HDMI主导声
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 用wine打开exe文件出现error  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480453 初用ubuntu16.04.。用wine打开exe文件出现error： array variable has incorrect number of subscripts or subscript dimension range exceeded 新手表示看不懂这个错误。。。 google也无法解决，简直爆炸 zz: 小蛤蟆 — 2016-
<^k^>  ─> 09-10 11:15
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 为什么Firefox打开这个网址编码总是"Chinese",而非"Unicode"?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480454 为什么Firefox打开这个网址编码总是"Chinese",而非"Unicode"? 而且手动设置后刷新就会重置 问题网址: http://d3.weather.com.cn/webgis_rain_ne ... 3477572340 但同一个网站的另一个
<^k^>  ─> 网址正常: http://d4.weather.com.cn/geong/v1/api?params= {%22method%22:%22villagesinfo%22,%22lat%22:37.96855,%22ln …
<^k^> 新  屏幕抓图 • 朝鲜红星系统壁纸打包  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480455 2016-09-10 11-50-04屏幕截图.png2016-09-10 11-50-46屏幕截图.png 严正声明：本软件包中所有图片版权归北棒（朝鲜）和三胖（金正恩）所有。根据《计算机软件保护条例》第十七条规定“为了学习和研究软件内含
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 冷笑话 : 有一栋楼有四层,每一层都住了个怪人, 第一层的喜欢吃小黄瓜,第二层的喜欢把房间染成绿色,第三层的喜欢在阳台小便,第四层的喜欢耍大刀。 有一天四楼的耍大刀不小心刀掉下去了,刚好三楼的要小便,结果切断了,掉到二层,被染成绿色,掉到一楼,最后被当成小黄
<^k^>  ─> 瓜吃掉了。
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 朝鲜红星系统(redstar)自带的office(Sogwang Office)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480456 2016-09-10 15-39-03屏幕截图.png 严正声明：本软件包版权归北棒（朝鲜）和三胖（金正恩）所有。根据《计算机软件保护条例》第十七条规定“为了学习和研究软件
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu GNOME • ubuntu 访问windows10共享文件夹速度很慢是什么问题呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480457 把windows10文件夹设置共享，ubuntu 16.04使用smb://192.168.1.102方式访问，打开速度非常慢，哪位大神指点一下是怎么回事呢？这个功能还是很常用且有用的，谢谢 zz: ihibin — 201
<^k^>  ─> 6-09-10 15:46
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 幽默  : 某天早上,夫上班。妻问:晚上吃啥?夫坏笑说:吃你。晚,夫回家开门一看大吃一惊,看见妻在家裸跑,问:你在干吗?妻说:热菜！   
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 到底有没有4K对齐的问题！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480458 附图。 选区_083.png 104865790/8=13108223.75 这个扩展分区不能被8整除，可是，在扩展分区建立的选项里是没有4K对齐这个选项的。 我是不是哪没操作对？ 你们双系统是怎样分的区？ zz: 九天星 —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-09-10 21:15
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 系统的网络服务与此版本的网络管理器不兼容  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480459 新装了14.04后认证锐捷成功，但右上角的网络连接图标就消失了，打开系统设置-网络 就显示“系统的网络服务与此版本的网络管理器不兼容” 求大神们帮忙，小弟才开始学习
<^k^>  ─> linux zz: yangpeng — 2016-09-10 21:52
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 为什么ｌｉｎｕｘ　ｍｉｎｔ里ｖｂｏｘ虚拟机的ｗｉｎｄｏｗｓ７会闪退  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480460 ｖｂｏｘ是最新版，有的规律没找到，找到２个规律，ｑｑ聊天时有时有消息提示音在响时闪退，还有一个规律是在ｑｑ聊天时快速连按退格
#ubuntu-cn 2016-09-11
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求助：安装bochs出现问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480462 在sudo make install中出现： /usr/bin/ld:gui/libgui.a(x.o):undefined reference to symbol 'XSetForeground' //usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libx11.so.6:error adding symbols:DSO missing from command line 安装了libx11-dev等相关的包，还是没有解
<^k^>  ─> 决。 zz: areilz — 2016-09-10 23:30
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 桌面版怎么改成服务器版本？试了网上很多方法都不成功  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480463 如题 zz: wilder2000 — 2016-09-11 9:36
<dell> 终于有中文的了、
<dell> 有谁在线啊
<dell> 没事出来聊聊啊
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 怎样在Xen内核下正确驱动NVIDIA显卡？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480464 安装了NVIDIA官网的显卡驱动，可问题是只要是以Xen内核启动，就没法启动X-Window。以系统默认的内核启动，就没有问题。 搜索了很久，据说是因为NVIDIA的驱动会屏蔽Xen内核。 zz: mana
<^k^>  ─> mi5 — 2016-09-11 14:41
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • sogou bu neng an zhuang  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480466 xi tong meiyou zhong wen shu ru fa ,xia zai le sogou ,dan bu neng an zhuang, qing kan fu jian ,dian "an zhuang",mei fan ying. yong zhong duan ye an bu liao zz: yanchao_168 — 2016-09-11 15:13
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 初装 12.04.5 印象  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480467 下载的是 ubuntu-12.04.5-alternate-i386.iso 镜像文件，在 VMware 的虚拟机中安装的。 第一次选择用英文界面安装，第二次选择用中文界面安装， 发觉用英文界面安装过程中选择比中文界面的多； 而两者都没有 roo
<^k^>  ─> t 用户的口令设置； 英文界面安装后只有一个 guest session ，而中文界面安装过程中会询问 …
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • kodi安装完成后进入软件，播放音乐或视频无声音，声音符号显示红叉  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480468 kodi是偶比较喜欢的一款播放器，可是在ubuntu16.04 64位系统上安装好kodi后出现标题描述的问题，该怎么弄好呢？附图 zz: ihibin — 2016-09-11 16:11
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 这是一个感恩贴，请贴上曾经帮助过你的人！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480469 第一次接触LINUX是好多年前，具体几年前记不清了，不太肯定的意识中使用的第一个版本是UBUNTU9.04，买的第一本关于LINUX的书籍是Red hat linux7.2。 当时，还没有初步理解LIN
<^k^>  ─> UX的基本原理，就夭折在新买笔记本电脑这件事上，因为，UBUNTU9.04运行在笔记本电脑上风 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • httpfox组件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480470 1.httpfox组件，有什么作用？ 2.firefox浏览网址时，停止不动，可以使用httpfox查找原因么？ zz: ofubunsd — 2016-09-11 17:18
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助：ubuntu下硬盘安装win10，提示缺少计算机所需的介质驱动程序  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480471 一，出错过程 １，按这个步聚方法在ubuntu下硬盘安装win10 64位 cn_windows_10_enterprise_x64_dvd_6846957.iso 出现了图片中错误，网上也没有搜到硬盘驱动。求解决
<^k^>  ─> 方法。 ubuntu下安装问题.jpg 不是用的uefi引导。 简单四步，让你学会在ubuntu下硬盘安装win …
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • lenovo Z500 erazer 16.04LTS 亮度问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480472 lenovo Z500 erazer 安装 ubunu 16.04LTS 后， 亮度调节至最大亮度仍然不是很亮，windows 下 亮度没问题，请问是显卡驱动的问题呢，还是其他问题？ 补充： 在启动ubuntu的时候，到启动动画界面，
<^k^>  ─> 屏幕会突然暗下来，进入系统也是最大亮度，windows 没有这种情况 zz: xujunhe — 2016-09-11 1 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 囧啊,坑爹的水平那是一流的 : 外地来京旅游的中年人拦住一个中学生,问:小伙子,这附近有什么好玩的地方吗?中学生听后,指着前方说:往前面走,有个地方很不错。外地人:那个…我刚来北京,你能带我过去吗?中学生:行。他热情地引着中年人走了十分钟左右,在一个胡同口停
<^k^>  ─> 下来,说:你看,那边有个网吧。
<Caper911> 没人？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 公共汽车 : 波士顿是个有名的赌徒。有一次,邻居问他的太太:"你的先生昨天晚上又到赌场去了,胜负如何?""他去的时候坐的车子值一万美元,回来的时候坐的车子值10万美元。""哦！他赢了。""哪里,去时他坐我们的小轿车,回家时坐的是公共汽车。"
#ubuntu-cn 2017-09-04
<^k^> 新  新立得和软件源 • Writing more data than expected,apt-get 错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485158 ~$ sudo apt-get install python-psutil --fix-missing 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 建议安装： python-psutil-doc 下列【新】软件包将被安装：
<^k^> 新  新立得和软件源 • Writing more data than expected,apt-get 错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485160 ~$ sudo apt-get install python-psutil --fix-missing 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 建议安装： python-psutil-doc 下列【新】软件包将被安装：
<^k^>  ─> python-psutil 升级了 0 个软件包，新安装了 1 个软件包，要卸载 0 个软件包，有 5 个软件包 …
<^k^> 新  新立得和软件源 • Writing more data than expected,apt-get 错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485161 ~$ sudo apt-get install python-psutil --fix-missing 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 建议安装： python-psutil-doc 下列【新】软件包将被安装：
<^k^>  ─> python-psutil 升级了 0 个软件包，新安装了 1 个软件包，要卸载 0 个软件包，有 5 个软件包 …
<^k^> 新  新立得和软件源 • Writing more data than expected,apt-get 错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485162 ~$ sudo apt-get install python-psutil --fix-missing 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 建议安装： python-psutil-doc 下列【新】软件包将被安装：
<^k^> 新  新立得和软件源 • Writing more data than expected,apt-get 错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485165 ~$ sudo apt-get install python-psutil --fix-missing 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 建议安装： python-psutil-doc 下列【新】软件包将被安装：
<^k^> 新  新立得和软件源 • Writing more data than expected,apt-get 错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485166 ~$ sudo apt-get install python-psutil --fix-missing 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 建议安装： python-psutil-doc 下列【新】软件包将被安装：
<^k^> 新  新立得和软件源 • Writing more data than expected  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485167 ~$ sudo apt-get install python-psutil --fix-missing 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 建议安装： python-psutil-doc 下列【新】软件包将被安装： python-psutil 升
<^k^>  ─> 级了 0 个软件包，新安装了 1 个软件包，要卸载 0 个软件包，有 5 个软件包未被升级。 …
<^k^> 新  新立得和软件源 • Writing more data than expected,apt-get 错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485168 ~$ sudo apt-get install python-psutil --fix-missing 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 建议安装： python-psutil-doc 下列【新】软件包将被安装：
<^k^> 新  新立得和软件源 • 安装python-psutil出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485169 我安装python-psutil,总是出错，源的文件大小不对。hash md5验证不过。 统计信息: 发表于 由 js_fj_zqh — 2017-09-04 9:46
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 为何tee重定向到':'(空命令)就不写文件?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485170 为何tee重定向到':'(空命令)就不写文件? Code: #不写文件 >./tx ; echo 2 | tee ./tx | : ; cat ./tx Code: #重定向到cat就会正常写文件 $ >./tx ; echo 2 | tee ./tx | cat ; cat ./tx 2 2 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之
<^k^>  ─> 子 — 2017-09-04 11:06
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 小鸟的尾巴有什么作用? : 答:可以盖屁股。(遮羞用的碍…) 跳舞的时候张开很好看。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2o8mIDGmNAAD__CAjhfMAALrKwJxLTIAAQAU765.jpg 真正的骑车高手啊
<unka> 嗯
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • awk如何表示被查找到的字符串？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485171 我想在被匹配的字符串后面插入一个字符。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2017-09-04 20:00
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • awk如何表示被查找到的字符串？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485172 我想在被匹配的字符串后面插入一个字符。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2017-09-04 20:02
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • tty后台程序就算登出pulseaudio也还是会播放声音?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485175 tty后台程序就算登出pulseaudio也还是会播放声音? Code: nohup mplayer  -loop 0  xx.mp3 >/dev/null 2>&1 & 运行完之后我用ctrl+D退出,还是会有音乐,登入然后再登出音乐就没有了,但如果切到别
#ubuntu-cn 2017-09-05
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 数字求婚之九和一 : 9对1说:九死,只为你一生。 1对9说:说的好听。就你那九牛一毛的嫁妆,没门。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 虚拟机运行ubuntu 系统有点卡怎么解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485177 虚拟机装到了C盘，ubuntu装到了D盘 统计信息: 发表于 由 天际不寂寞 — 2017-09-05 10:22
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 养鸡 : 一个退休女明星开了一个养鸡场,养了几百只小鸡和一群母鸡,过了几个月后那群小鸡全都死光了。 朋友问她:你喂那些小鸡吃啥啊? 她说:我没喂东西给小鸡吃啊！ 朋友说:那小鸡当然会死埃 女明星说:小鸡不是应该由母鸡喂吗?? 朋友:……
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 更重了 : 邮局的一位姑娘称了一下琼斯先生的信后说:"你的信超重了,请再贴一张邮票。" "那不是更重了吗！"琼斯说。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 预装了Linux，现在想加个Win10，怎么搞？U盘启动停在start booting from usb device  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485178 我装了Ubuntu16之后，装上了Win10虚拟机，但是不好用，所以想用双系统，做了启动U盘后，试了试，一直卡在start booting from usb device,是怎么回事？
<^k^>  ─> 网上查了一下，有说磁盘格式，有说引导，求助各位，怎么解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 m …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 黑客松 (9.9 - 9.10 江苏如皋）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485179 主办方是 Ubuntu将与CSIP（工业和信息化部软件与集成电路促进中心）. 主题是基于 Ubuntu Core 开发物联网应用。 但是呢，这个主题只能吸引搞物联网设备和嵌入式开发的人， 当然啦，写后端、搞设计的也可
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 同时需要windows和linux，怎么解决最好  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485181 题主今年大二，因为学的是ee方向，所以平时需要用到quatus开发FPGA，另外需要经常跑MATLAB，所以想保留WINDOWS系统。但是我最近在学习LINUX，所以也想装个ubuntu实战一下。上半年在VMw
<^k^>  ─> are上装了ubuntu虚拟机，但是感觉运行速度有点慢，所以放弃。最近入手了一块SSD，所以目 …
<liamz> Hi
<ubrl> liamz:点点点.  18:12
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ubuntu mate 如何修改系统字体啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485182 想改成宋体 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2017-09-05 18:14
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 16.04 重启主机后，无线网卡需插拔后才可以使用，求老鸟们协查  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485183 最近在台式机上安装了ubuntu 16.04，搭配了 USB插口的TP LINK TL-WN823N 无线网卡。 幸运的是可以正常上网了 不幸的是，只要重启主机，无线网卡
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • uget下载出现错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485186 前两天下载还好好的，速度很快。后来突然每次下载，刚点击下载按钮，就直接蹦出下载错误的提示，然后就不再开始活动。 一直持续这样的错误状态，重装了也不行。请教各位大侠，到底是哪里不对
<^k^>  ─> 了。 谢谢帮忙。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ccyccxcl — 2017-09-05 21:08
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • crossover 下载的文件放在哪里了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485187 再用crossover 安装office时(已有iso文件),需要下载很多字体包, 但是有些字体包很大,crossover不能完整下载下来(或者等待时间太久,或者失败), 我想自己下载这些文件(我知道网址)但是下载完之后我
#ubuntu-cn 2017-09-06
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/30144.html 老鹰在回家的途中遇见了秃鹫 : 老鹰在回家的途中遇见了秃鹫。 老鹰问:"兄弟,你是坐办公室的吧?" 秃鹫说:"是啊,你怎么知道的?" 老鹰说:"一看就知道你是很聪明,经常玩电脑的。" 秃鹫说:"不会吧,你是怎么看出来的呢?" 老鹰说:"年纪
<^k^>  ─> 轻轻就秃顶,这可是最好的证明。"
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • ubuntu的本子，无法休眠唤醒  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485188 系统是16.04，内核是：4.10.9的。系统log如下： Aug 31 03:02:50 a-HR101CW systemd-sleep[7101]: Suspending system... Aug 31 03:02:55 a-HR101CW kernel: [ 3657.221834] PM: Syncing filesystems ... done. Aug 31 03:02:55 a-HR101CW kernel: [ 3657.261
<^k^>  ─> 236] PM: Preparing system for sleep (freeze) Aug 31 03:02:55 a-HR101CW kernel: [ 3657.261997] Freezing user space pro …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • firefox刚安装好Ubuntu时不能播放网易云音乐，现在能了，为什么啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485189 安装Ubuntu时什么也没选，刚安装好Ubuntu时不能播放网易云音乐，一直在载入中，后来 [code]sudo apt install chromium-browser flashplugin-installer pepperflashplugin-nonfree[/code]
<^k^>  ─> 然后Firefox和Chromium都能放网易云音乐了，然后 [code]sudo apt remove chromium-browser flashplugin-inst …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS无法安装上geforce gtx960的显卡，求大侠帮忙！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485190 Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS无法安装上geforce gtx960的显卡，求大侠帮忙！ 因为刚装上ubuntu,显卡没有自动安装，求大侠帮忙，先谢了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zmruan — 2017-09-06 13:
<^k^>  ─> 03
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 气门芯坏了 : 我和同学某某某一起骑车出门玩,他的气门芯坏了,我就把我的拔下来给他装上,我俩一起高高兴兴骑车回家了。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • 在使用apt-get时，报错liblouis9:amd64不稳定。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485191 使用apt-get去安装或者卸载任何东西都会报以下错误 jub@jub-OptiPlex-7040:~$ sudo apt-get install liblouis9 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.10 • 无法开机音量或蓝牙音量只有静音和最大音量？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485192 第一次出现： 默认静音，无法开启，默认hdmi，忘了用了什么方法总算是换成了pch（不是网上常见的方法），alsamixer命令行可以调节但是无法在桌面调节，重装alsa和alsa插件，无
<^k^>  ─> 效，后来重做系统了，没再深究。 第二次出现（本次）： 最开始是发现，视频不卡，但 …
<binzi> 终于找到正确的频道了。。。
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • vim latex suite 使用问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485195 使用的是ubuntu16.04， 之前使用gvim+vimlatexsuite+texlive-full编辑tex文档，完全正常。后来把texlive-full完全卸载了。然后新装的texlive2017，并且设置好了路径。 问题是换了之后，直接双击打开tex文件，用\ll不能正
<^k^>  ─> 常运行。 但是从终端，用命令打开gvim和tex文件（$ gvim ××.tex）就可以完全正常使用。不 …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-09-07
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 都想当乞丐 : 某市一路边,几个讨饭的在闲聊。 "最近米和油都涨了价,城里人正发愁呢。" "比起他们来,还是我们好过,一不用买米,二不用买油,还不要出房租......" 这时,其中一人赶紧捂住说话人的嘴:"嘘！小声点,要是让人听见,他们都想当乞丐了！"
<^k^> 新  Mint • sudo apt-add-repository→W: GPG error  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485196 https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu Installing WineHQ packages Add the repository: Code: wget -nc https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/Release.key sudo apt-key add Release.key On Linux Mint 17.x, the last line should be the following: Code: sudo apt-add-repository 'deb ht
<^k^>  ─> tps://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/ trusty main' 略 W: GPG error: <a class="postlink&qu
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • boot已满……  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485198 装系统boot只给了200M，之前一直利用autoremove能够很好的清理，但是最近越到了很多问题，autoremove时候出现： Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove
<^k^>  ─> and 9 not upgraded. 1 not fully installed or removed. After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be use …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • boot已满……  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485199 装系统boot只给了200M，之前一直利用autoremove能够很好的清理，但是最近越到了很多问题，autoremove时候出现： Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remov
<^k^>  ─> e and 9 not upgraded. 1 not fully installed or removed. After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be us …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 双系统安装中三个硬盘的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485204 实验室的服务器上有三个硬盘，原先的系统是win7server，我装了个ubuntu在第三个盘里面，重启之后怎么都启动不了ubuntu我就用boot repair修复了一下，然后就进不了win7，后来找到一个方法升级到g
<^k^>  ─> rub2，现在是通过grub2的开机命令行启动两个系统的。但是我觉得还是很麻烦不如重装ubuntu …
<harajuku> imtxc: 威海去过了?
<wkwing> 咦，难得有人说话
<harajuku> 以前这里很热闹的
<wkwing> 反正我没看到这里热闹过
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<harajuku> 说明你还年轻啊 LOL
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • dpkg 错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485206 Code: dpkg: warning: files list file for package 'vlc-plugin-samba' missing; assuming package has no files currently installed dpkg: warning: files list file for package 'example-content' missing; assuming package has no files currently installed dpkg: warning: files list file
<^k^>  ─> for package 'ureadahead' missing; assuming package has no files currently installed dpkg: warning: files list file fo …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • dpkg 错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485207 Code: dpkg: warning: files list file for package 'vlc-plugin-samba' missing; assuming package has no files currently installed dpkg: warning: files list file for package 'example-content' missing; assuming package has no files currently installed dpkg: warning: files list file f
<^k^>  ─> or package 'ureadahead' missing; assuming package has no files currently installed dpkg: warning: files list file for …
<wkwing> 原来我还年轻 😭
<^k^> wkwing say: 鍘熸潵鎴戣繕骞磋交 馃槶 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 在安装某些软件时经常提示qemu-user-static，这个到底是什么东西  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485209 在安装某些软件时经常提示qemu-user-static，这个到底是什么东西 安装KVM时会提示，安装nmtui时也提示 Errors were encountered while processing: qemu-user-stat
<Baqixiong> 有人么
<ubrl> Baqixiong:点点点.  20:10
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 可能不拉 : 有一天,2岁的果果想拉屎了,便告诉妈妈。妈妈给她拿来了她的盆盆,果果坐在上面半天也没有动静,然后她便对妈妈说:"妈妈,可能不拉。"
<Baqixiong> ?
<Baqixiong> 没有人么
<Baqixiong> 来聊会天
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新人求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485210 公司内win7装了ubuntu双系统，公司内对网络有限制．win7下，要通过一个网络认证，可以上做了限制得外网． 安装ubuntu后，将IP地址等设置为与win7一样，但因无法通过网络认证，不能上网． ubuntu下ping
<^k^>  ─> 公司内DNS 网关，可以ping 通． ｕbuntu 在没连外网下，又有很多限制．无法安装.exe得网络 …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-09-08
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • Totem Movie Player放音乐一会儿指针就变成沙漏了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485211 用VLC无此问题，何解？Totem Movie Player的Bug？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cuthead — 2017-09-08 9:04
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • gvim 调用 R 乱码问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485212 使用Gvim编辑R代码时,文本在gvim中显示正常(中文英文都正常),但是发送到R终端时,就会乱码, 比如gvim中有a='我',发送到R终端,就会显示a='***',(这里*表示乱码的符号,那个东西我打不出来,类似
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 处女节是哪天? : 领导提出一个尖锐的问题:"处女节是几月几号?" 见众人茫然 领导又说:"我们一再强调,科学发展观,要用科学的方法学习和思考,才能应对各种问题……你们……" "请大家记住,处女节是3月7号！因为处女和妇女仅仅只是一日之差！" 众人惊讶万分,随后齐
<^k^>  ─> 声称赞"领导英明！"
<maoboo> 笑话
<maoboo> 讲个笑话
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 在win7里装ubuntu，没有grub引导界面出现，但是  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485215 现在能进win7，能进ubuntu，猜测是黑屏的时候出现了grub选择，但是因为黑乎乎的，我没有选择，所以直接进入了默认启动系统。看到一个帖子说这是ubuntu16.04的问题，因为分辨率
<^k^>  ─> 什么的，还请各位大神教教我怎么让它显示出来？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fayeinseu — 2017-09 …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 硬盘总是变成只读模式  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485216 我的电脑文件总是变成只读模式。fsck修复重启可以变好。我不知道什么原因，一般是用一两天后变成只读。硬盘空间充足。 统计信息: 发表于 由 37190 — 2017-09-08 16:43
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/15587.html 想得美 : 妻子巧手翻飞打毛衣,丈夫心中好感激,劝太太不要太累了,一边在旁指指点点,帮着挑颜色,选图案,美滋滋地等着穿新毛衣。一周后大功告成,丈夫却眼睁睁的看着妻子给她的哈巴狗套上了那件美伦美焕的毛衣。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 摆脱妻子 :        某个想摆脱妻子的人找到凶杀顾问:"有什么好办法摆脱妻子?""有啊！只要使洗衣机,电冰箱短路就行了。用湿手一沾,立刻完蛋。" "这可不行。家里做饭洗衣服都归我干。" 
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<linuxc> hello !anyone there?
#ubuntu-cn 2017-09-09
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 盲和亡的对话 : 盲对亡说:只是因为多看了你一眼,从此我只能拄着双拐探路了。 亡对盲说:怎么那么不小心,不过你还算幸运,没有在人世间消失。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 新手请教，请高手指点迷津  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485221 Ubuntu 16.04.3 64位 include\stdio.h里声明的 FILE结构体在哪里找？找了半天没找到，请大神说下，谢谢！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 a285166111 — 2017-09-09 17:54
<^k^> 新  华中校区 • 郑州航空工业管理学院（东校区）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485223 郑州航空工业管理学院来了！！！ <img src="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/images/smilies/em
#ubuntu-cn 2017-09-10
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 哎，折腾了一个多星期连不上vpn， 求助各位  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485224 刚加入Ubuntu不久， 连公司vpn， 在windows上可以连，ubuntu 14.04 自带的连不上， 一直报错：warn> VPN plugin failed: 7 我校园网， 路由器好像不太支持pptp， 改成了l2tp。 折
<^k^>  ─> 腾了一个多星期搞不懂，重装了几次系统。 附上一段日志： 账号密码都没问题的， 共享 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 三角恋爱 : 甲:你为什么要谈三角恋爱? 乙:因为三角具有稳定性。
<defaultuser> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<demonxian3> nobody?
 * kkkkkk 
<kkkkkk> dsa
#ubuntu-cn 2018-09-03
<channels> Aⅼlah iѕ ԁoing
<channels> ѕuᥒ iѕ nοt dⲟіng Allɑh is ⅾoiᥒɡ
<Gentle> Aⅼlah iѕ ⅾoіng
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • UBUNTU对AMD最新的锐龙CPU支持如何？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488410 最近看上HP的Elitebook 745，用的AMD锐龙，不知道支持如何呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hometow1 — 2018-09-03 14:58
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 在 Ubuntu 里下载及执行微软官方版的 Win7 虚拟机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488411 下载网址： https://az792536.vo.msecnd.net/vms/VMBu ... ualBox.zip 截图： </
<RussellB2826> Alⅼɑһ is dⲟiᥒg
<harajuku> roylez: 乐乐
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 小米笔记本能装Kubuntu吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488412 准备买一个小米笔记本，不知道能否装Kubuntu? 装完Kubuntu后的续航能力如何？驱动支持如何？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 aorey — 2018-09-03 16:16
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 卡死、找不到摄像头、搜狗输入框的文字看不见。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488413 我的电脑是I7-7700HQ，1060的显卡，系统是ubuntu18。 如果在启动的时候不加参数nouveau.modeset=0就会在用着用着突然就出现了电脑卡死了，无任何反应，只能是强制关机在重
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • ubuntu server 终端显示中文有官方的办法吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488414 安装的是中文版 但是进去了 终端显示中文还是乱码 我看了很多人都是外挂一个中文环境解决的 有没有不用安装什么其他软件就能在终端显示中文的办法
<^k^>  ─> 么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 smallcsduck — 2018-09-03 18:18
<SebastianFlyte2> Aⅼlɑh iѕ ԁοinɡ
<Nazca> Allаh is dοing
<Nazca> ѕun іѕ nοt doіnɡ Αⅼⅼah is ԁoiᥒg
<Nazca> mooᥒ is ᥒot doⅰᥒg Аⅼⅼɑh iѕ ⅾoinɡ
<Nazca> stɑrs аrᥱ not ⅾoіnɡ Allaһ is dоing
<ExeciN19> Allаh іs dοiᥒɡ
<ExeciN19> ѕun is ᥒഠt dοiᥒg Aⅼlah is ԁоiᥒɡ
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 突然袭击 : 护士:喂,您是教授吗?告诉您一个好消息－－您做爸爸了！就在刚才。 教授:哦,请你不要告诉我妻子,我要让她大吃一惊！
<johnpark_pj> Allaһ is doiᥒɡ
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 有口难言 : 某人去警察局报案,说:昨晚一个盗贼进我家,拿走了金银首饰,还有现金,我当时不敢叫喊。 为什麽?警长问。 那人说:我口里的金牙怎麽办?
<Xgc12> Αⅼlah is doinɡ
<Xgc12> s∪n iѕ ᥒot doіᥒg Alⅼah іѕ dοing
<Xgc12> moοᥒ iѕ ᥒot doinɡ Allah ⅰs ԁⲟiᥒɡ
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 笔记本安装ubuntu18出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488415 07年的笔记本， cpu:t5450 内存：1.5G 原装的win7。因内存小，很卡。想改成ubuntu u盘启动时出现 system loader error好像是这三个单词。太快了一闪就过。 但重启几次后，好了。 然后就到图里停住了 是什
<^k^>  ─> 么原因？ 是因为原盘没格吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist. …
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • wine打开程序时提示要安装.netframework  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488416 百度了很多方法都不行。 这要怎么弄？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 angel725 — 2018-09-03 22:43
<Selavi11> Ꭺllɑһ is dⲟing
<e117> Allaһ іѕ dοing
<Yoda26> Alⅼah іs ԁοіᥒg
#ubuntu-cn 2018-09-04
<TriJetScud17> Alⅼah is ⅾoіng
<Phex> Aⅼlaһ is dοiᥒg
<banzaikitten20> Alⅼɑh iѕ doiᥒg
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab127.2 #1 SMP Thu Jan 4 16:41:44 MSK 2018 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 任何人均有其价值 
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 【求助】开机后出现了两个dock  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488427 如图 每次都要卸载Dash to Dock 再重新安装，才不会重复；求解决； 统计信息: 发表于 由 guikeyy — 2018-09-04 10:24
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 我的内存明明有8G，为什么显示只有6.7G，剩下的1.3G内存哪里去了呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488429 我的内存明明有8G，为什么显示只有6.7G，剩下的1.3G内存哪里去了呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2018-09-04 15:43
<irobot> 有人阿玛
<irobot> 有人吗
<ubrl> irobot:点点点.  16:03
<irobot> 机器人啊
<irobot> ä½ 
<irobot> 有人吗
<ubrl> irobot:点点点.  16:14
<Aerowolf> Yes, I'm here.
<irobot> 进来就走了啊
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • LibreOffice 6.1 没有中文界面？6.0 以后的版本没有 Quickstarter 在系统工具栏上了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488430 最近在翻译《LibreOffice Writer 6.0 使用指南》，遇到两个问题： 一是我通过Ubuntu系统“软件中心”安装的 LibreOffice 6.0 有中文界
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 冷人不着调的时令小段子 : 新婚朋友qq签名:婚前,玩愤怒的小鸟玩到三点；婚后,愤怒的小鸟被玩到三点......累死了......
<beaky24> Aⅼlaһ iѕ ԁοing
<__idiot__> Aⅼlаһ is ԁoiᥒg
<bobe17> Ꭺllah is ⅾοiᥒg
<bobe17> ѕᥙᥒ is nⲟt ԁοing Allɑh іs ԁοing
<bobe17> mⲟon ⅰs not doinɡ Αlⅼɑһ is doіnɡ
<ccallahan15> Αllah is dⲟⅰng
<kameloso4> Allɑһ is ԁoing
<deltab9> Allah іs doiᥒg
<deltab9> s∪n іs ᥒot ԁoiᥒɡ Allаһ ⅰѕ ԁоing
<deltab9> moon ⅰѕ not doiᥒg Aⅼlaһ іs doіnɡ
#ubuntu-cn 2018-09-05
<imtxc> test
<ubrl> imtxc:点点点.  11:20
<MangHuoEr> 大佬们好
<SiLuman4> Alⅼаh iѕ doіᥒg
<SiLuman4> sun is not doiᥒg Alⅼah is doing
<SiLuman4> moon іѕ ᥒot doіng Aⅼlaһ іs ԁഠⅰng
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • Nautilus有文件tags标签分类功能吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488435 deepin的文件管理器有一个tags标签分类功能，感觉挺实用的，Nautilus有类似的插件吗？好像我记得elementaryOS的文件管理器也有这个功能。 统计信息: 发表于 由 qq420
<^k^>  ─> 100523 — 2018-09-05 16:15
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • ibus不能在微信中不能输入中文  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488436 我用的18.04 ，ibus可以在wps和网页上输入中文，但是无法在微信里面输入中文，求教阿。 统计信息: 发表于 由 huayun — 2018-09-05 17:11
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • Ubuntu能直接运行安卓软件吗 ？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488437 Ubuntu能直接运行安卓软件吗 ？需要安装什么软件啊？主要是想用QQ, Wine始终安不上 统计信息: 发表于 由 aorey — 2018-09-05 18:46
<fsoci2ty> :-D
<jxmbar> wc
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/11543.html 更胜一筹 : 一年一度的大学生足球赛如期举行。甲队球员:"这次你们输定了,边裁是我叔叔。"乙队球员:"可你们不知道,你们的守门员是我哥哥。"
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<widon> 买了一个固态硬盘，我可以/home分一个区，/home/data又分一个区挂在另一个盘上吗？
<widon> 我可以/home挂载在固态硬盘上，/home/data挂载在机械硬盘上吗？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 爱唠叨的妻子 : 您简直想象不到,我的妻子爱唠叨到了什么程度！她一天到晚,嘴就没有闲着的时候。 去年她去海滨疗养了半个月,回来后您猜怎么着,就连她的牙都晒黑了
<lonelyfaith> 大家好，我是一个来自昆明的双鱼座男生！今年24岁！平时喜欢鼓捣linux电脑玩!常用distribution 是fedora系统,偶尔使用ubuntu，目前在ubuntu麒麟社区做了云南小吧主
#ubuntu-cn 2018-09-06
<fsoci2ty> @lonelyfaith
<irobot> 有国内网游吗
<irobot> 网友
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 安装ubuntu netbook remix问题请教大家！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488439 我装好了ubuntu netbook remix就是不知道怎样弄成中文语言，还有无线网卡BCM4312不能用，本人完全小白，有大神指导一下吗？网上教程看不懂,我的上网本joybook Lite U105 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 zhanglang — 2018-09-06 11:53
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 18.04无法启动，卡在fb:switch to amdgpudrmfb from EFI VGA那  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488441 HP ELITEBOOK 735G5 AMD Ryzen 5 PRO 2500U w/ Radeon Vega Mobile Gfx 安装好之后重启就进不了系统，强心关机好几次才进去了，之后开机又出现好多次进不了系统，看运气，，之后把quiet sp
#ubuntu-cn 2018-09-07
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ｕbnutu18 有没有提高系统性能的优化设置教程啊？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488447 Ｕbnutu18 有没有提高系统性能的优化设置教程啊？感觉比windows１０卡，没有原来的系统效率高。有的给个连接 统计信息: 发表于 由 xthncn — 2018-09-07 14:54
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 刚试了squashfs配合overlayfs做root目录,感觉系统在机械硬盘上快不少,  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488448 刚试了squashfs配合overlayfs做root目录,感觉系统在机械硬盘上快不少 和常见用法不同的是,我这里用在内置硬盘,而不是USB硬盘之类的慢速移动设备上. squashfs创建
<^k^>  ─> 命令: CODE： sudo mksquashfs "./debian_stretch" "./debian_stretch.1m.squashfs" -comp lz4 -Xhc -b 1M -no-exports …
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 刚试了squashfs配合overlayfs做root目录,感觉系统在机械硬盘上快不少,  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488448 刚试了squashfs配合overlayfs做root目录,感觉系统在机械硬盘上快不少 和常见用法不同的是,我这里用在内置硬盘,而不是USB硬盘之类的慢速移动设备上. squashfs创建
<^k^>  ─> 命令: CODE： sudo mksquashfs "./debian_stretch" "./debian_stretch.1m.squashfs" -comp lz4 -Xhc -b 1M -no-exports …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 还是Firefox贴心,ESR不支持XP之后还能提供下载地址  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488449 还是Firefox贴心,ESR不支持XP之后还能提供下载地址 https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/ Chrome就不支持XP后立即停止所有官方渠道下载. 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 201
<^k^>  ─> 8-09-07 16:47
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/32242.html 饭后抽一支烟 : 约翰患有心脏病,他去看医生,医生劝他别抽烟了,最多只能饭后抽一支。约翰答应了。 两个月后,医生在街上遇到约翰,见他精神仍然不佳,便问: "您按我说的做了吗?" "做了。"约翰回答,"您要我饭后抽一支烟,搞得我每天
<^k^>  ─> 吃十几顿饭,真是撑死了！
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 16.04 如何锁住CPU频率？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488450 机器是服务器（Dell PowerEdge R730xd） CPU是Intel Xeon E5 2630 v4 2.2GHz 系统是Ubuntu 16.04 内核是4.15.0-33-generic 目前已经做了这些设置： 1、禁用了intel_pstate驱动 通过在/etc/default/grub里加入intel_pstate=disa
<^k^>  ─> ble来关闭 现在cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_driver显示的是acpi-cpufreq 2、使用了users …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 『求助』我想科学上网。。。。。ssr不会用。。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488451 刚从windows传过来，发现一个令我心态崩掉的问题， ssr不会用。。。。 搜索网络各种命令配置， 一脸蒙蔽。。 好不容易找了个ssr客户端 electron-s
<^k^>  ─> sr，发现代理并不可用。还是科学上不了网， 有没有大佬详细指导怎么使用ssr科学上网。 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<Beren> Hi, my Sogou Pinyin on Ubuntu 18.04 is not showing the characters properly. Here is a screenshot https://ibb.co/hvnYep
<ubrl> Beren: ⇪ sogou — imgbb.com
#ubuntu-cn 2018-09-08
<widon> 我想查看一下光驱位的sata接口的版本，怎么查啊，现在光驱位的sata接口没有连硬盘
<^k^> 新  Mint • linux mint 19硬件加速和3D支持  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488455 我在linux mint 19里面安装了vmware workstation，启动虚拟系统的时候提示没有3D支持和显卡硬件加速，如何解决这个问题，请大神指点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 石门客 — 2018-09-08 15:14
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 文件系统加密的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488456 在安装系统的时候，有一个文件系统加密的选项，一直都没有用过。忽然对这个事情感兴趣 1、加密后的文件系统，在没有密码的情况下是不是无法挂载？是只需要密码，还是需要原用户名和密码一
<jeffer> ubuntu 18.04.1 lts, how to input chinese in browser like chrome or firefox
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • 请教：为什么终端窗口右上角图标大小比例过大？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488457 Ubuntu 18.04 不知是系统默认还是装了Tweaks的缘故，每个窗口右上角都会有一个本App的图标，如下图。 其它App都还正常，唯独终端窗口的这个图标大小比例明显失调，如下图
<^k^>  ─> 。为什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tedchina — 2018-09-08 16:30
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • 请教：为什么终端窗口右上角图标大小比例过大？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488458 Ubuntu 18.04 不知是系统默认还是装了Tweaks的缘故，每个窗口右上角都会有一个本App的图标，如下图。 其它App都还正常，唯独终端窗口的这个图标大小比例明显失调，如下图
<^k^>  ─> 。为什么？ </div
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 担心 : 妻子对丈夫说:「你每次出门,我都会非常担心。」「亲爱的,别担心,」丈夫安慰她道,「我会随时回来的。」「这正是我所担心的。」
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 熊 : 熊家庭条件特好,超有钱,夏天去北极避暑,就叫北极熊。 到马来西亚旅游,就叫马来熊。海滩上太阳毒,晒成棕熊。 又到非洲住三年把自己整成黑熊。 跟风取个英文名叫泰迪熊。 狗嫁它,生下狗熊,猫嫁它,后代是熊猫。最后,家产花光,变成倒霉熊。
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 紧急求助！！！！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488459 南来的北往的，路过看看！ 求各位指点指点: 我在Ubuntu18.04下装了docker，docker里启动了两个容器，我在宿主机装了NFS服务器端，容器里装了NFS客户端，需要共享一下宿主机磁盘，在客户端挂
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 18.04无法安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488460 安装时直接跳出这个界面，我的是华硕的主板，BIOS已经在2015年5月份停止更新了，CPU是I5-4590，我的主板BIOS已经更新到了能更新的最新版，这个这么解决？谢谢各位帮我看看 统计信息: 发表于 由 zangf
<^k^>  ─> anjun — 2018-09-08 19:57
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 直接了当 : 妻子是个荡妇,养着多个情夫。丈夫终于受不了了,一天,当着一个情夫的面把自己的老婆杀了。 别人不解地问他:"为什么不杀她的情夫?" 丈夫答道:"杀死一个女人,比每天杀死一个男人要直接了当得多！ "     
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/30473.html 鸽吻 : 暗恋一女神,打电话,发短信均无果, 昨夜再次电话,女神发我一张鸽子接吻的照片。 窃喜,研究一夜不懂,第二天告诉我,鸽吻…ge+wen=滚。
#ubuntu-cn 2018-09-09
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • ubuntu能替代类试宝塔和护卫神等这样的集成应用有么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488462 ubuntu能替代类试宝塔和护卫神等这样的集成应用有么？ 护卫神只支持win，宝塔装了各种问题～～ 各位大神有类试的推荐一下么，谢谢！ 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 IvyE — 2018-09-09 13:45
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 方对万说 : 骂对哭说:被狗咬了光哭有啥用,得马上去防疫部门打防疫针呀！
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 商店里无法找到fictx,如何安装fictx？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488463 刚装上ubuntu18.04，想安装sogou输入法，但是需要安装fictx。可是自带的软件商店里，即找不到fictx，也找不到sogou输入法，请问是什么情况？ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> yellshine — 2018-09-09 17:36
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 新婚四夜睡姿 : "新婚夫妻头四天夜里睡妄像四个字,"老黄在临下班之前大发高论,"第一夜像'非'字,所谓羞羞答答,所以背向而卧；第二夜像'羽'字,新郎毕竟脸皮较厚:第三夜像臼'字,新娘已不像头两夜那么害羞了,因而已有相就之意；第四夜像'日'字,左右上下密不通风
<^k^>  ─> ,足证明情好缠绵了。"
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 无法开机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488464 我是通过wubi安装的乌班图。版本是18.04。安装完成后重启，系统又进行了一些配置，然后再重启。就一直卡在乌班图logo哪里不动了。 求大佬请教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 28026126 — 2018-09-09 19:28
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 《新白娘子传奇》插曲之《开饭咯》 : 《新白娘子传奇》插曲之《开饭咯》:哎嗨嗨,哎嗨嗨,哎嗨嗨,哎嗨嗨。 西葫芦美景,山药甜呐！春芋入酒,溜乳燕呐！ 有缘千鲤来相烩,无缘炖面手难拑。十年修得同涮肚,百年修得共抻面。 若是炝呀腌呀有灶哇,白薯通心菜眼前！若是炝
<^k^>  ─> 呀腌呀有灶哇,白薯通心菜眼前！
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • Prime Profiles切换显卡后不能进入系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488465 你好，我装ubuntu遇到了大问题，微星笔记本，首先要加参数nomodeset才能安装，安装好了系统后笔记本大热严重，我就安装GF闭源驱动，但是当我用prime profiles切换intel显卡后重启就卡
#ubuntu-cn 2019-09-02
<jackarain> hi
<jackarain> 有人吗？
<XueYingjie> 你好
<XueYingjie> jackarain
<XueYingjie> jackarain: 你好
<jackarain> XueYingjie: 好！
<qmake> 各位老板 想招聘一个懂Linux内核的人 一般有哪些比较靠谱的渠道啊
<qmake> 招人好难...
<XueYingjie> 一般不就是写个驱动么，真要改内核 很难
<XueYingjie> qmake: 沉下心读内核的人比较少 况且有很多驱动文件 真正的内核文件很少
<cherrot> qmake: 招来干啥的？
<qmake> cherrot: 部门在做虚拟化, 招个懂底层的人来坐镇.
<XueYingjie> 虚拟化不就是kvm docker这些  要内核干嘛
<qmake> XueYingjie: 我认为能去看内核的 随便看什么源码都有这个能力  主要是能为项目中遇到的虚拟化或者OS层的的一些性能或者稳定性问题提供建议
<cherrot> qmake: 还是要能力匹配。搞内核开发的也不见得愿意去
<qmake> 也不是说一定要懂开发的  期望找到的应该是像红帽的那种技术支持一样 能从代码层面去分析问题根本原因的
#ubuntu-cn 2019-09-06
<lnm> ola
#ubuntu-cn 2019-09-07
<wangcheng> 好久没上irc了
<wangcheng> 还有人用啊
